# 100% eifel - die touren des herrn schraeg



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2010)

So, da ich nicht wusste wo ich sonst posten sollte mach ich mal kurzerhand mal einen neuen Faden auf. Werden sicherlich noch ein paar Touren folgen.

Heuer trafen sich 7 wackere Gesellen für ein Ründchen durch die Rureifel. Forumsprominenz aus den Bergen weit jenseits des Rheins hatte sich angesagt  Somit stand der Guide natürlich enorm unter Leistungsdruck. Wie sich später herausstellen sollte gab es dann auch eklatante Mängel.



 

 

Nach kurzer Einrollphase an der Oleftalsperre ging's zum warm werden hinauf zum Feuerwachturm. Dann rollte der Trupp der gloreichen sieben in Richtung Perlenbach. In den Narzissenwiesen musste dann einem der Kandidaten schwarz auf weiß gezeigt werden das das pflücken der Narzissen verboten ist. Also ging der Slalom um die Wandersleut erstmal weiter gen Perlenbachstausee.Hier suchte der Trupp den Jahrhundertweg auf. Scharfkantig stellte sich der ein oder andere Stein in den Weg aber schliesslich schafften es alle zum Aussichtspunkt. Hier wurde in ALLE Himmelsrichtungen das eroberte Revier abgesteckt ! Weiter hinauf nach Heidgen und auf der anderen Seite ging's wieder im Singletrail ins Rurtal hinein.



 

 

 

 

Hier ging's vorbei an Kluckbachbrücke in den Singletrail bei Wisley. Widerspenstiger Ginster hätte fast einen aus unserm Trupp in die Rur gezogen. Ross und Reiter schienen jedoch OK so ging's dann weiter. Immer munter auf und nieder. Hinterm Grünetal kreuzten wir die Uferseite und fuhren über die Uhusley nach Hammer. Fast wären wir der Verführung zweier wunderschönen Sonnenliegen erlegen, Michael riss jedoch mit einen Spitzen Vorschlag alle aus den Fängen der Sonnenliege und so gings zum Campingplatz nach Hammer.Docht gabs dann ne Runde Kaltgetränke. Der Name war hier Programm. Hammer-Plätzchen, Hammer-Türgriffe,Hammer-Spiegeleinfasung und sogar kleine Hämmer im Männerpisoir ( ups das könnte man auch falsch verstehn  )



 

 

 

 

Via Eifelsteig ging's dann stramm Richtung Dedenborn. Ein wenig schmäler und ein wenig breiter führte der Weg durchs Tal der Erkensruhr. Hier folgte die erste und einzigste Panne des Tages. Manni hatte Platt gefahren. Der Reifen war jedoch schneller geflickt als ich ne Banane essen kann und so ging's zügig weiter. Entlang von Wüstebach und Viehbach sollte es wieder Richtung Oleftalpserre gehen. zuvor deckte Eddy jedoch noch einen eklatanten Mangel des Guides auf. Dieser hatte nach Eddy's Meinung die Pflicht jeden einzelnen Teilnehmer über ein vorgefundenes Schlammloch zu tragen damit diese trockenen Fusses und mit sauberem Bike wieder zum Ziel gelangen könnten. Nun gut, da wär dann erstmal ein Guide-Bootcamp fällig. Ich gelobe Besserung hoffentlich erinnere ich mich nicht mal dran 



 

 

 

Der Rest war dann für den Trupp ein klacks. Eine zähe Steigung hinauf  Richtung Schöneseiffen machten wir quasi mit dem linken Kurbelarm und dahinter ging's nochmal schwungvoll durch ein dickes Matschloch. Den Uferweg an der Oleftalsperre nutze dann der ein oder andere nochmal um die letzten Körner zu verblasen oder die Innereien des  Handys großzügig zu verteilen. Letztendlich kamen alle wieder nach ca. 60km und 1100hm  wohlbehalten aber etwas dreckiger als zu Begin der Tour an der Staumauer der Talsperre an. Danke an Andre, Carsten, Michael, Manni, Eddy, Uli für die nette Begleitung an diesem perfekten Frühjahrstag. Ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen und wir haben uns nicht zum letzten mal gesehn.

Bild des Tages:


​


----------



## Trialeddy (17. April 2010)

War ne super Tour, danke Hubert!

CD Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (17. April 2010)

hört sich gut an. leider war ich heute durch haushalterisches verpflichtet. dafür waren wir (littlesini und ich) mit dem renner erfolgreich in unserem bonner lieblingsladen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2010)

kommt zeit kommt tour sini, hab noch die ein odere andere die ich im forum einstellen wollte. obwohl die "alten hasen" hier im forum ja eh die meisten trails in der eifel kennen.

danke fürs eis eddy


----------



## hummock (18. April 2010)

bestes Wetter, schöne Tour,schöner Bericht und feine Bilder
was will man mehr

War nicht das letzte Mal dabei,
Danke Hubert

MfG
Uli


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2010)

Schöner Bericht in gewohnter Qualität zu einer noch schöneren Tour durch die überaus schöne Rureifel auf meist bekannten Wegen, was dem Schönen aber keinen Abbruch tat. Schön war`s. Das ältere Herrschaften mehr Trails als die Eingeborenen kennen glaube nicht, kann aber doch vorkommen. Habe ich schon erwähnt, das ich es schön fand?

Grüsse von der übrigens richtigen Rheinseite. Jenseitige Rheinbewohner habe ich nur unter Protest mitgeführt.

Michael


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2010)

Schöner Thread-Titel, leven Hubert - macht Hunger! LG, der Pete (doch mit Bremse, meine Bürozunge hält datt nich'!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von black:


----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2010)

Da hätten wir Dich doch gerne dabei gehabt, lieber Hubert! Diverse Schraubenverluste & Abgänge (vorzugsweise MEINER) sorgten für Schenkelklopfer, der HARZ bleibt spassbehaftet... LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2010)

Neue Tour neues Glück: Vatertagstouürchen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2010)

Und gleich der nächste Termin:
Und hier ist eure Hilfe in Form von reinkurbeln gebraucht: 06. Juni 2010 MTB-Tour Elsenborn für nen guten Zweck
Infos auch hier: http://www.kleine-schritte.be/
oder hier: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=313423216208&index=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2010)

So, wenn jemand Donnerstag noch nix vor hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10288


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2010)

Toürchen zur Burg Vogelsang: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10338


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juni 2010)

Da  bin natürlich dabei!  Ist ja quasi auf meinem Mist gewachsen!


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2010)

Der Vollständigkeit halber, leven Hubäät: Haben Ritas-kleine-Kuchenschnitten mit Herrn Yogi, meiner Müdigkeit sowie den Bikesprösslienen Alva und Katrin gegessen; die Verpflegungsstation am Ende der PanArdeniana war urig - und stöbern im sonst verbotenen macht ja auch mit Ü40 noch Laune LG und Danke für den Tip, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Toürchen zur Burg Vogelsang: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10338



Hallöle, die Tour musste ich leider absagen. Neuer Termin folgt im Juli/August.


----------



## hot-cilli (25. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Hubert,
was ist los? Ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes...
Und das wo ich mit der familie schon alles geregelt hatte und mit wollte, schade.

sonnige Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2010)

Ne nix schlimmes, muss mallochen !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2010)

Neuer Termin - Tour zur Burg Vogelsang


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2010)

Da bin isch im Urlaub!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2010)

Die andern WE im Juli sind wohl schon zu. Dann macheme demnächs nochmal ne Tour ! Können ja auch nochmal durchs schöne Sahrbachtal


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juli 2010)

> Können ja auch nochmal durchs schöne Sahrbachtal


 Hauja, bitte reinstellen wenn's konkret wird - bist ja auch sonst ein medialer Eifelaner LG, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hauja, bitte reinstellen wenn's konkret wird - bist ja auch sonst ein medialer Eifelaner LG, der Pete.



Das können wir schnell konkret werden lassen ! 1. August ?


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2010)

Ganz schnell!!! Bin zu  99% dabei!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2010)

OkiDoki, hier dann nochmaln Termin zum mitfahren: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10461


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juli 2010)

Hammerhai Isch packe meinen Koffer und das Ding in den Fokus! Danke für's schnelle Feedback, Erhabener!  LG, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Neuer Termin - Tour zur Burg Vogelsang



Auf der Ordensburg scheint ein Fluch zu liegen, hab schon wieder nen Termin reingedrückt bekommen. 
Die fahr ich dieses Jahr aber auf jeden Fall noch und wenns am 24.Dezember ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Auf der Ordensburg scheint ein Fluch zu liegen, hab schon wieder nen Termin reingedrückt bekommen.
> Die fahr ich dieses Jahr aber auf jeden Fall noch und wenns am 24.Dezember ist


 
Da bin ich dann dabei!!! Bin ich froh das der Termin ausfällt, hab ich ja wieder ne Chance!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. Juli 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Auf der Ordensburg scheint ein Fluch zu liegen, hab schon wieder nen Termin reingedrückt bekommen.
> Die fahr ich dieses Jahr aber auf jeden Fall noch und wenns am 24.Dezember ist



Auch ich würde dann mitkommen wollen. Bin ab Oktober wieder zugegen und habe ja dann noch gute zwei Monate zum trainieren.


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2010)

Hey Roooobin,
danke für die schöne Karte!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich kann das ja mal für die traditionelle Kirmestour im Hinterköpfchen behalten. Kirmes ist bei uns immer am dritten Wochenende im Oktober und da mach ich immer ne Kirmestour mit abschließendem Kirmesbier an de Kirmesbierbud !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. Juli 2010)

@Yogi: nichts zu danken, weiterer Bericht folgt.


@ Hubert: also mindestens beim 





> abschließendem Kirmesbier an de Kirmesbierbud


 bin ich dabei.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2010)

Naja, diesmal wars dann 100% Alpen statt Eifel: LINK


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöner Artikel!


----------



## surftigresa (24. Juli 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Naja, diesmal wars dann 100% Alpen statt Eifel: LINK


 
Sehr schöner Bericht . 2011 steht der Alpen-X bei mir definitiv auch auf dem Programm. Dann habe ich wenigstens wieder eine Motivation für den Winterpokal .

Wie habt Ihr denn die Eltern zum Gepäcktransport überredet???? Vielleicht klappt das bei meinen ja auch .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2010)

Wir haben gesagt das es in Italien jeden abend Unmengen an Essen gibt ..... war auch so ...... das vier ausgemergelte Biker mit am Tisch sitzen haben wir verschwiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (1. August 2010)

HUHU
Das war mal eine schöne Runde mit netten und *interessanten* Mitfahrern!
Danke Hubäät! Klick


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. August 2010)

Hi Meik, 
ja das war mal was. Schön das wir endlich mal zusammen ne Runde drehen konnten. Wer eiss, vielleicht bist du ja demnächst öfters in unserer schönen Gegend unterwegs  Klasse Tour 

Hier dann noch meine magere Bildausbeute:


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. August 2010)

Hallo Hubert, wie ist denn eure Tour gestern noch so gelaufen?
Grüße Micha


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. August 2010)

War sicherlich keine typische TT Tour 

Wir sind mit der selbe Anzahl an Starten wieder in Bad Mü eingelaufen,
hatten außer einem Plattfuss keinen technischen defekt und das schlimmste:
ich glaube die Teilnehmer hatten sogar Spaß 

Und wie wars bei euch noch ? Schön geturnt ?
Hab den Eifel Litti sogar noch am Naturfreundehaus getroffen, gestern war wohl Tag der Begegnungen


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. August 2010)

Ja klar schön geturnt und vor allem wir waren ja nicht zum Spass da


----------



## Pete04 (2. August 2010)

Leven Hubert, ohne dich wäre das Netz ärmer!  War durch deinen wunderschönen Bericht heute morgen schon in den Alpen; bedankt für deinen natürlichen Schreibstil LG, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (2. August 2010)

würd mich gerne mal an einer Tour beteiligen. 
Nehmt ich auch " alte Säcke " mit ??

Grüsse 
GeDe


----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. August 2010)

Der Hubert hat da keine Hemmungen, der nimmt sogar mich mit.
Und das will was heißen 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. August 2010)

GeDe schrieb:


> würd mich gerne mal an einer Tour beteiligen.
> Nehmt ich auch " alte Säcke " mit ??
> 
> Grüsse
> GeDe



Na klar doch, lieber nen alter Sack der ordentlich reinkeult wie junges Gemüse das nur rumknatscht 

Ich denke Sonntag könnt was gehen ! To be continued .......


----------



## yogi71 (2. August 2010)

Sonntag!! Da hätt ich vielleicht Zeit


----------



## black (2. August 2010)

hubäähhrt is nur noch knalljaas am fahre... alles watt jeht..:d

der insider wespentrail allen gefallen?? 

Jesustrail auch dabei?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2010)

Ich fah imme jemütlich kennsde doch.  
Jo, Trail kam jut an, war teilweise aber auch bekannt, dank OSM auch kein Insider mehr.
Jesustrail hamma ausgelassen, sind das Sahrbach runter gerollt, quasi fast so wie wir mit den Holländern gefahren sind nur dann halt über Vicheltal anstatt Krählingen zurück.


----------



## Luzifer (4. August 2010)

War mal `ne coole Tour am Sonntag. Danke nochmal für's mitnehmen.


----------



## Pete04 (7. September 2010)

Leven Hubert, in welcher m³-Größe hat dein Rücken bei der Trans-Eifel 'nen Rucksack gesehen - ohne Wäscheständer, versteht sich... Tue dich kund, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2010)

Hey Pete, beim Eifelcross hatte ich nen Deuter Trans Alpine 25 dabei, das waren so ca. 4,5kg incl. Rucksack. Ohne Regenjacke und Trinkblase.
Packzettel gefällig ?
Gruß
Hub


----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2010)

Da hör ich doch mit der Muffe gepufft wenn ich den von Fachfrau ablehne - her mit dem Zeddelche!  Gibt's vom wadenorientierten Hangfetischisten noch 'ne Literaturempfehlung für "einmal quer drüber bis Riva" - oder 10-absolute-no-go's im Taschenformat Bedankt für Erleuchtung, oh DER, der schon irgendwie alles mal vorserviert hat! LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2010)

Kannsde mir mal E-Mail Addi jeben ? Dann schick ich dir mal das was ich beim EifelX dabei hatte. Packlistchen jibbet fÃ¼r AlpenX mannigfaltig auch im weltweiteninternet zu hauf.

lektÃ¼re ? ich hab nur ein buch zu hause, das vom [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Faszination-AlpenX-01-Udo-Kewitsch/dp/398108909X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1283973241&sr=8-1"]udo kewitsch us ringbaach[/ame]
infos jibbet dazu im netz ja auch ebaschte. ich wÃ¼rd aber net allzuviel drauf geben, macht euer ding ! hier im forum wird z.B. seitenweise Ã¼ber den perfekten alpenx reifen diskutiert. ich hab die 430km einfach mitm 12â¬ schwalbe albert 2.10 draht runtergespult. 0 plattfÃ¼sse und 0 ausrutscher. manchmal muss man einfach fahren statt denken


----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2010)

Na datt sind mal Aussagen die beim Yogi offene Türen einrennen! Dank, Eifelaner, ich schmeiss im Keller mal die Generatorenkette an um die Mail über die Berge zu schieben! LG und dicker Dank, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2010)

Ist zwar noch was hin aber ich setz den Termin schonmal an: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10737

Kiamesrunde in Kommern  Auch wenn die "Locals" das wohl alles kennen werden, aber darum gehts ja nich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2010)

Hier, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand am Dienstag frei und oder Zeit: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10792


----------



## redrace (12. September 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand am Dienstag frei und oder Zeit: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10792



Kannst DU das vielleicht auf Mittwoch verschieben?


----------



## Enrgy (12. September 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand am Dienstag frei und oder Zeit: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10792



Hab ich erst vergangenen Montag gemacht, gleicher Startpunkt, erst Neuenahrer Wald und dann Koppen, Schrock und Hornberg (dann wars dunkel).

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. September 2010)

Hi
Wohne in Bonn,bike aber mit Vorliebe in der "ganzen" Eifel,also Ruhr/Vulkan/Ahreifel!
In der V-Eifel gibts eine Community,was is mit der Gegend um die Hohe Acht,Dreiser Höhe (Burg Vogelsang) Schleiden,Hellenthal usw.?
Gruß "von dem der die Eifel liebt" sprach die Rothaut und verschwand


----------



## Deleted 124581 (13. September 2010)

Hi,bin Bonner,bike aber gerne in der "ganzen" Eifel,also Vulkan/Ruhr/Ahreifel!In der V-Eifel gibts eine Community,wie siehts in der Gegend um Schleiden/Hellenthal (Dreiser Höhe) Hohe Acht usw.aus?
Gruß


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2010)

Selbstgespräche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Hi
> Wohne in Bonn,bike aber mit Vorliebe in der "ganzen" Eifel,also Ruhr/Vulkan/Ahreifel!
> In der V-Eifel gibts eine Community,was is mit der Gegend um die Hohe Acht,Dreiser Höhe (Burg Vogelsang) Schleiden,Hellenthal usw.?
> Gruß "von dem der die Eifel liebt" sprach die Rothaut und verschwand



Hey sinus,
ne direkte Community ? Also in der Nordeifel bzw Rureifel treiben sich die Ombas rum. Etwas mehr südlich Richtung Ahr / Bad Münstereifel treiben die Tomburger ihr unwesen und irgendwo dazwischen sitze ich in meinem Kämmerlein und denk mir hier und da mal ne Tour aus. Die stelle ich dann von Zeit zu Zeit ins LMB siehe hier: Kirmestour
Aber so richtig verstanden wonach du suchst hab ich eigentlich nicht


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aber so richtig verstanden wonach du suchst hab ich eigentlich nicht



hat er wohl selber nicht...


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2010)

Hey Sinus; der Eifelaner ist arm und hat noch nicht mal en "h" für seine Rur, weil ett ist ein sparsam Völkchen Falls Rur mit "h" ernstgemeint semmelnr wir dir die komplette Ville - ein athletischer Höhenrücken im Westen Hürths D) auch noch mit rein, da herrscht ein großzügiges Angebot.... (Sorry, Hubäät, ich spam mich auch direkt wieder hier raus - komm mir ja vor wie 'ne Drückerkolonne) LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (14. September 2010)

..und zwischen ombas und Tomburger liegen die JFFR!


----------



## Trialeddy (14. September 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand am Dienstag frei und oder Zeit: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10792



War ein schönes Ründchen mit schönem Wetter!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2010)

Ja, besonders die ersten 20m waren ein echtes Highlight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (14. September 2010)

Jaja, macht dem armen, arbeitenden Volk nur eine lange Nase . Meinereins hat heute 3 Stunden auf der A3 gestanden. Leider hatte ich kein Bike im Kofferraum....


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. September 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ist zwar noch was hin aber ich setz den Termin schonmal an: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10737
> 
> Kiamesrunde in Kommern  Auch wenn die "Locals" das wohl alles kennen werden, aber darum gehts ja nich



Bin zwar auch ´nen "Neu"Local, doch kenn ich mich nicht aus. Besteht denn die Möglichkeit, ggf. abzukürzen? Sitz doch dann vermutlich erst wieder zwei Wochen auf dem Bike. Und bei dem Zustand weiß ich nicht, ob die Tour nicht zu weich ist.

Ja, ich weiß, bin `ne Memme, aber `ne ganz Harte!

Gruß Robin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2010)

Hey Robin, generell kann man alles abkürzen was mehr als einmal um den Block geht würd ich sagen 

Am einfachsten Abzukürzen ists immer wenn man meint es ist genug und die gleiche Strecke zurückfährt. Alternativ könnte ich dir einen "verkürzten" Track geben. Generell lass ich aber immer ungern jemanden allein davon ziehen bzw. zurückfahren.


----------



## yogi71 (15. September 2010)

Ich pass dann auf Ihn auf und begleite Ihn!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2010)

Das wäre fein von dir !
Obwohl ich ja am liebsten immer alle Schäflein zusammen halte 
Aber wenn die Wadenbeizer ein wenig langsamer tun und die Cappucinotourer ein wenig beizen dann wirds wohl werden. Ne homogene Gruppe gibts eh selten bei den meisten Touren.
Cya Hubert


----------



## redrace (15. September 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das wäre fein von dir !
> Obwohl ich ja am liebsten immer alle Schäflein zusammen halte
> Aber wenn die Wadenbeizer ein wenig langsamer tun und die Cappucinotourer ein wenig beizen dann wirds wohl werden. Ne homogene Gruppe gibts eh selten bei den meisten Touren.
> Cya Hubert



Ich bin immer das Letzte!


----------



## yogi71 (15. September 2010)

Ja nee is klar!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Ich bin immer das Letzte!



Das ist mir auch schon zu Ohren gekommen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. September 2010)

Ist ja schon gut Jungs, überredet . Bin dabei. Wird schon, und wenn nicht, red ich es euch halt so mies, dass ihr auch keine Lust mehr habt .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2010)

Hier schonmal ein kleines Video was euch erwarten könnte:


Sorry für die Quali und das etwas verwackelte Bild, hab heute einfach mal mit meiner Digicam rumexperimentiert !
Sagt mal blinkt das bei euch auch so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (18. September 2010)

Super gemacht, Hubert. Und mit dem Sturz hattest du ja noch Übung


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2010)

Flackert/Bblinkt das Video bei dir ? Oder liegt das an meinem Rechner ?

Njaaa, wenn man schon ur eine Hand an der Bremse hat dann nimmt man am besten wenigstens die Hinterradbremse ich doofi !


----------



## Trialeddy (18. September 2010)

Wenn das Video schmal wird, flackert es. Dachte das sollte so sein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2010)

hm, da is wohl was beim drehen schief gelaufen. mal sehn ob ich das hinbekommen. dank dir.


----------



## Pete04 (18. September 2010)

Hey Hubäät, du hast mit Sicherheit als erster Humanoide geschafft Trittfrequenzgeber mit Videoeingangssignal zu koppeln - raffinierter Effekt von Eifels Schlingensief - RESCHPEKT! So kann man aus Stürzen (also von denen wo's weisst dass wer stürzt...) raffinierte Dalli-Klick-Veranstaltungen machen die uns beim Lagerfeuer bei Laune halten. Bin schon auf deinen nächsten Trick gespannt - mach doch mal was mit Nano-Teilchen voll staunend, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (19. September 2010)

Pete hat schon wieder was geraucht!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. September 2010)

Hallo Hubert, zolle dir auch Respekt, schönes Video, schöne Gegend. Aber ich hab teils auch ein Flackern beim anschauen. Könnte aber auch gewollt sein, passt zur Musik Der Umzug war doch in die richtige Gegend. Habe sogar schon ein paar Sachen wiedererkannt. Cya am 17. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Pete04 (19. September 2010)

Kann man CYA auch rauchen? Hab' noch so'n leichtes Flackern im Auge, geht schonend mit mir um!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. September 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Kann man CYA auch rauchen? Hab' noch so'n leichtes Flackern im Auge, geht schonend mit mir um!



Ach Pete, CYA ist ´ne jugendliche Aussprache für: wir werden uns mit den Augen erkennen und wahrnehmen. Dann freuen wir uns und werden ein wenig Zeit miteinander in jugendfreier Aktivität verbringen . Rauchen kann man das Zeug nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. September 2010)

Hat sich das Geflackere sondieren lassen? Der Chris hat doch auch so'n Teil am Start, vielleicht mal das Wissen anzapfen! LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. September 2010)

Mit dem geflacker müssen wir nun leben! Da ich das Original nicht mehr habe und an .wmv wohl keine Änderung mehr möglich ist wird das so bleiben. Ich gelobe für den nächsten Film Besserung.
Ciao
Hubert


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2010)

Nö, wieso? Hat schliesslich hunderte von Thekengesprächen, Threads, Witwen & Waisen beschäftigt und dadurch kräftisch die Wirtschaft (ach,die hatt ich ja schon bei Thekengesprächen) anjekurbelt - DANKE, Hubert!


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2010)

Hubert, bereit die Kopfquote für die Handschuhe noch mal hochzuschrauben - hänge jetzt seit Stunden in der Wand und erkenne das brauner Handschuh und braunes Laub Synergieeffekte entwickeln.... LG, der Pete, Eifelötzi


----------



## Pete04 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hubäät, nach 2x Rodalben, Ferschweiler Plateau(++) und Pommerbach/Eltzbachrunde - hast du 'nen Vorschlag parat der partnertauglich ist - also roundabout/unter 60Km und 1000Hm mit entsprechend ansprechendem landschaftlichem Drumherum?
Danke, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2010)

Na klaro ! Zum einen die Kirmestour: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10737
Oder die Narzissentour: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7058707&postcount=1
Hab da auch noch ein paar andere Sachen kann mal im Trailfundus schauen, Hast du ne genaue Vorstellung wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (6. Oktober 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hubäät, nach 2x Rodalben, Ferschweiler Plateau(++) und Pommerbach/Eltzbachrunde - hast du 'nen Vorschlag parat der partnertauglich ist - also roundabout/unter 60Km und 1000Hm mit entsprechend ansprechendem landschaftlichem Drumherum?
> Danke, der Pete



HUHU
Bin zwar nicht der Hubäät, aber ich bin heute das gefahren:
Klick

Kilometer kommen hin nur sind es ein paar Höhenmeter mehr und Landschaftlich waren ein paar schöne Ausblicke dabei!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Oktober 2010)

Bedankt, die Hörrn Hubäät, kriegst du Povision vonne Kirmesleute?  Bei der Promo fliegt ja halb MTB-Deutschland bei euch ein! Sind an dem WE eine Woche mit den Kids & Bikes in der Vulkaneifel Region Gerolstein, da kann ich für's Kettenkarussel nit grad mal zurück!  Bedankt Mike, aber oberhalb von Kesselring kennt die Gute die ganze Speisekarte (der Schrock flüstert schon Ihren Namen...) Sie hat da eindeutig zu viel Lokalvorteil - aber trotzdem greifen wir den Faden auf! Herzlichen Dank für prompte Info, Collegas!


----------



## Enrgy (6. Oktober 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Bin zwar nicht der Hubäät, aber ich bin heute das gefahren:
> Klick
> 
> Kilometer kommen hin nur sind es ein paar Höhenmeter mehr und Landschaftlich waren ein paar schöne Ausblicke dabei!




Interessante Strecke mal abseits von Schrock und Horn, aber wie sieht es denn da mit Trails aus? Auf den Topo´s finde ich da nicht unbedingt viele nach Singletrail aussehende Stellen. Steil und serpentinig muß es nicht sein, hat man ja direkt an der Ahr genug von, aber wenigstens ein paar flowige schmale Stücke wären schön. 
Leider haben die Karten da nicht allzuviel Aussagekraft in dieser Richtung. Und 50km mit +1000Hm möchte ich nicht ohne wenigstens ein paar Trails in Angriff nehmen....


----------



## redrace (6. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Interessante Strecke mal abseits von Schrock und Horn, aber wie sieht es denn da mit Trails aus? Auf den Topo´s finde ich da nicht unbedingt viele nach Singletrail aussehende Stellen. Steil und serpentinig muß es nicht sein, hat man ja direkt an der Ahr genug von, aber wenigstens ein paar flowige schmale Stücke wären schön.
> Leider haben die Karten da nicht allzuviel Aussagekraft in dieser Richtung. Und 50km mit +1000Hm möchte ich nicht ohne wenigstens ein paar Trails in Angriff nehmen....



HUHU
Der Trailanteil ist nahe null. Ich suchte aber auch eine technisch einfach Runde für mein Mädchen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hey Pete, den hier kannst du auch mal Versuchen wenn du da oben in der Kante bist: http://www.hubert-im-netz.de/mtb_touren/T08_augen_der_eifel.html

oder schau dir hier mal tour 2 an: http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1211&ssid=1 ist auch ne nette Strecke/Trail Kombi !

Oder du fährst am Samstag mit


----------



## redrace (6. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oder du fährst am Samstag mit



Ich klär das mal ab und wenn ich darf  dann geh ich Dir auf den S***!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hubäät, du Herzchen Da sind KINDER dabei, nich die GSG9 in Bestperformance Umschlag 1 Zucker für Papi, Umschlag 2 mach ich zwischen Frühstücksei und Abendessen (also nach 350Km Mittagsjause, dann den Rest) und wenn ich rischtisch, aber rischtisch IRRE bin versuch ich der Besseren Hälfte zu erklären dass es voll cool sei Umschlag 3 mit dir auffem Homerun zu vollführen - ööööhm, SIE legt schon die ICH-BRING-DIR-BEI-WIE-DU-TICKST, BABY-EISEN ins Feuer - die 3 scheidet völlig aus! Danke für's gierig machen (den Umschlag 2 mach ich einfach NACHTS) LG, der Pete, nicht der einzige unter den Irren


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. Oktober 2010)

[/QUOTE]Oder du fährst am Samstag mit[/QUOTE]

Schade, schade, würde gerne und kann nicht. Will meine Holde bei gutem Wetter mal aufs Bike zerren und die Wohngegend umrunden. Also, wenn du ein Männlein und ein Weiblein auf Bikes durch die Gegend um Kommern stolpern siehst, könnten das wir sein. Nicht , sondern winken. 

Aber die Kirmestour ist fest in Planung.

Wie sieht es denn nächsten Mittwoch aus, fahren die dreckigen Köter? Würde mich dann ggf. anschließen wollen.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2010)

Nächsten Mittwoch werden wir wahrscheinlich fahren, kann allerdings sein das wir nen Geburtstagsstopp bei einem dreckigen Köter einlegen müssen !


----------



## redrace (7. Oktober 2010)

HUHU
Ich bin am Samstag dabei. Frau und Hund sind versorgt!
Ich hoffe nur das ich pünktlich bin und das Du nicht so schnell fährst!

Bis Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. Oktober 2010)

Vorsicht, der Hubäät wird konkret! 10m Abstand halten weil der zukünftige Häuslebauer sammelt schon mal Dachschindeln & -sparren - auffem Track verloren gibt datt ordentlichen Anreiz in punkto Ausweichübungen - be prepared!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Oktober 2010)

Kein Problem Meik, wenn ich weiss das du mitfährst bin ich gerne bereit auch mal 1min30sec zu warten !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2010)

Nettes Ründchen heuer ! Dank an die geselligen Mitfahrer ! Bilder


----------



## redrace (9. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nettes Ründchen heuer ! Dank an die geselligen Mitfahrer !



Keine Ursache haben wir doch gerne gemacht!  

Aber "Nett" ist die kleine Schwester von Sche*** ! Ich fand es schöne heute!
Meine Bilder


----------



## Deleted 124581 (9. Oktober 2010)

Da gehts Morgen früh hin!! Dreiborner Höhen und Anhang!
Ab Gemünd bis die Kette kreischt !!
Das Wetter wird wohl !!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2010)

Denk dran das du da im Nationalparkbist, die haben ein Wegekonzept !


----------



## Deleted 124581 (9. Oktober 2010)

Bingo,ausser in Südtirol (Drei Zinnen),wurde ich nur im NP,nähe Dam Urftalsperre,Steilstück von nem Ranger "abgefangen"!
Habs aber überlebt ! Blieb bei einer Verwarnung!
Also,gehts jetzt weiter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2010)

Jo, so lange man sich anständig verhält ist's ja auch ok ! Viel Spass


----------



## Minimalist (10. Oktober 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Keine Ursache haben wir doch gerne gemacht!
> 
> Aber "Nett" ist die kleine Schwester von Sche*** ! Ich fand es schöne heute!
> Meine Bilder



War super gestern.  Wer die Gelegenheit hat, mit den Jungs zu fahren und es nicht tut, ist selbst Schuld.  

@redrace.  Auf der Bruecke laechel ich noch.  Da wusste ich ja noch nicht was als naechstes kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (10. Oktober 2010)

Minimalist schrieb:


> War super gestern.  Wer die Gelegenheit hat, mit den Jungs zu fahren und es nicht tut, ist selbst Schuld.
> 
> @redrace.  Auf der Bruecke laechel ich noch.  Da wusste ich ja noch nicht was als naechstes kommt.



HUHU

Ach war doch alles asfaltiert!
Die Mail hast Du bekommen?
Noch was: Ich glaube Du hast eine amerikanische Tastatur!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2010)

So, ich hab heute mal die Berieselung eingeschaltet damit's morgen nicht so staubig wird. Wetterbericht sagt morgen leider kein Regen  und um die 7°C vorraus. Also typisches Kirmestour-Wetter


----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. Oktober 2010)

Ganz großartig, Hubert. Und was ziehen wir an unten rum, kurz oder lang? Obwohl, nur wer lang hat, kann lang hängen lassen (die Hosen).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2010)

Untenrum immer kurz !


----------



## redrace (17. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Untenrum immer kurz !



Lieber kurz und fleißig als lang und faul!


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Lieber kurz und fleißig als lang und faul!



Jaja, schneller wie die Feuerwehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. Oktober 2010)

Und ich sach ihm noch (23.30 h und noch immer keine Rückmeldung im WWW) "Robin, wer mit den Dreckeligen Kötern die Kirmestour fährt hat 'ne Prognose für dreckeligen Kater am Tach danach - und datt nich wegen die Höhenmeter" - wer hatt ihn zuletzt gesehen - so'n langes Elend was mit kurzer Hose unterwegs war und all euren Schmarrn geglaubt hat??? Ich fahr ihn suchen! der Pete, das Steigerlied auf den Lippen um diese Dorfkirmes zu finden....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2010)

.... es lebt !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. Oktober 2010)

Yo, bin noch am kriechen. Ist aber in der Eifel doch was anderes als im Norden. Pete, dreh wieder um und komm auf´n Kaffee vorbei. Es bringt nichts, sich  in der Bierbude zu verstecken. Kirmes ist vorbei und die Leute wollen abbauen.


----------



## Pete04 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ok, nichts für ungut- die hatten mich schon in 'ne Plane eingerollt!


----------



## redrace (18. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jaja, schneller wie die Feuerwehr...



Schnell schon, aber dafür 30 mal hintereinander!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2010)

So, mittlerweile sind die Lebensgeister wieder in meinen Körper zurückgekehrt.
Hier ein kurzes "Review" zur Kirmestour: LINK


----------



## Kazamatsuri (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Hubert,

danke nochmal für die tolle Tour durch Eure Gefilde am Sonntag. Hat vor allem in der zweiten Hälfte, als meine Magenschmerzen endlich nachgelassen haben, super Spaß gemacht. Eine schöne Gegend habt ihr da, feine Trails, angenehme Anstiege.

Roman und ich kommen gerne wieder.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. Oktober 2010)

@ Hubert, hast PN.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2010)

Nächste Tour steht an.
Diesmal gibts aber keine Cocktails am Vorabend


----------



## redrace (24. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nächste Tour steht an.
> Diesmal gibts aber keine Cocktails am Vorabend



Eindeutig Du hast was gegen mich! Ich muss arbeiten! Fahrt doch Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenns dich tröstet: ein Stück davon kennst du schon von unserer Vogelsang Tour ! Leider passt Halloween eigentlich nur zum 31.10 und Samstag siehts bei mir eher schlecht aus, wenn Samstag dennoch was geht schreib ich dir mal ne PN, man kann ja auch mal zwei Tage hintereinander fahren oder ?


----------



## redrace (26. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenns dich tröstet: ein Stück davon kennst du schon von unserer Vogelsang Tour ! Leider passt Halloween eigentlich nur zum 31.10 und Samstag siehts bei mir eher schlecht aus, wenn Samstag dennoch was geht schreib ich dir mal ne PN, man kann ja auch mal zwei Tage hintereinander fahren oder ?



HUHU
Ich kann immer!                       Fast immer!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2010)

*Meine Herren, das war scheee gestern !
*


----------



## othom (1. November 2010)

Das in der Eifel die Uhren ein bisschen anders ticken weiß ich ja, aber hat euch niemand gesagt das die Pfosten mit der Spitze in die Erde gehören 




 besonders Vogelfreundlich ist das auch nicht, oder besorgt ihr euch so euer Abendessen 
Aber schön wars heute in der Eifel


----------



## othom (1. November 2010)

sieht schon was seltsam aus, wobei ich nicht weiß ob der so noch als Jugendfrei durchgeht


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2010)

...da sieht man was Doping aus einem machen kann! Komplett gealterte Hautstruktur, bekennender Raucher während der Tour - fährt der im WP bei WeckMa-KoFo-Cux?


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2010)

...und keinen HELM!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2010)

othom schrieb:


> Das in der Eifel die Uhren ein bisschen anders ticken weiß ich ja, aber hat euch niemand gesagt das die Pfosten mit der Spitze in die Erde gehören
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind die Sitzplätze für vorwitzige Leute aus der Stadt


----------



## othom (2. November 2010)

ahhhh also ein Marterpfahl, da sind aber noch nicht viele vorbeigekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. November 2010)

Die hängen uns Städter regelmässig ab und machen uns ein!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. November 2010)

So, das am Wochenende so schön mukelig warm erden soll ne passende Tour:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11113


----------



## Luzifer (23. November 2010)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, würde ich gerne mitfahren.
Die Nägel lass ich dann auch ausnahmsweise mal zuhause - vielleicht.


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2010)

Mal sehen, was die Regierung sagt! 4h dann wären wir ja gegen zwei zurück und ich um drei zuhause! mmmmmmmhhhh


----------



## Landyphil (24. November 2010)

Tach zusammen,
die Berichte machen Laune und ich wohne Quasi ums Eck, da habe ich mich doch glatt mal angemeldet. Samstag ist für Kommern Schnee gemeldet, dann legt mal schön die Schneeketten aufs Bike ;-).

cu


----------



## on any sunday (24. November 2010)

Wieso kann ich den Termin hier sehen, aber warum taucht er nicht in der Liste auf?  Zufall , Bug oder ist das Forum nur schraeg drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. November 2010)

Du brauchst ne Brille!  Nee, er hat den Termin versteckt eingestellt und hier nur verlinkt!


----------



## on any sunday (25. November 2010)

Versteckt war klar, habe bisher aber gedacht, das auch verlinkt der Termin nur für den "Einsteller" sichtbar ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2010)

Moin, also hier schneits nur ganz leicht, ca 3cm Puderzucker über den Tannenspitzen.

Wei o wei, da hatt sich ja fast die gesamte Bikeprominenz jenseits der Steinbach eingetragen. Da muss ich aber schnell noch mitm Föhn über die Trials und alles fein fein machen


----------



## supasini (26. November 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber schnell noch mitm Föhn über die *Trials* und alles fein fein machen




zumindest sprachlich hast du dich schon an die große Lampe angepasst!
ich muss ma guckn, ob ich auch mitfahre: Lust wäre da, ist aber für Sonntag reichlich früh, dein Start...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2010)

Ups, das liegt wohl eher dran das ich die finger über Kreuz stehen hatte 
Die frühe Startzeit resultiert aus kinderloser Beziehung


----------



## Enrgy (26. November 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die frühe Startzeit resultiert aus kinderloser Beziehung



Dachte, das wäre eher andersrum...denn wie sagte schon Dieter Nuhr: "Willste Kinder oder ausschlafen?"

Würde mir die Gegend auch gerne anschauen, aber Sonntag bin ich beim RoC in Düsseldorf.


----------



## Landyphil (27. November 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> .....
> Wei o wei, da hatt sich ja fast die gesamte Bikeprominenz jenseits der Steinbach eingetragen. Da muss ich aber schnell noch mitm Föhn über die Trials und alles fein fein machen



DIE BIKEPROMINENZ , da habe gestern doch sofort mein Rad ganz fein gemacht, es blitzt wir Teufel.

.... wir machen uns Morgen doch nicht dreckig..... oder?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2010)

So, Onkel Hubert hat mal wieder keine Mühen und kosten gescheut und in mühevoller Handarbeit den einzigsten Serpentinentrail im Umkreis von 15km freigeschnitten. Desweiteren habe ich ein Heissluftgebläse hinter mir hergezogen damit der Matsch übernacht nicht so sehr anfriert und wir morgen wenigstens auch aussehen wie dreckige Köter  Hier mal ein Bild von dem Teil:







Hier nochmal die Tagesordnung für morgen:
TOP1 - Trail vorbei am Kommerener See dann hinauf zur Rodelbahn und dort Trail am Freilichtmuseum vorbei.
TOP2 - rüber nach Hostel gemacht und dort dann Trails im Eickser Busch angesteuert. Fiese Auffahrt zum Museum und dort in einen Serpentinentrail
TOP3 - stinklangweilige Überfahrt zum Truppenübungsplatz dort dann wieder fiese Auffahrt ins Gelände
TOP4 - Trail auf und ab  in der Schavener Heide dann abflug entlang des Feybachs vorbei an Burg Satzvey
TOP5 - Hinein in den Mechernicher Bösch, dort zum Fünfwegekreuz und schneel zu den Katzensteinen. Hier zwei Trailabfahrten mitgenommen.
TOP6 - Fiese Auffahrt an den Tennsplätzen dahinter Trail hinab und rübermachen nach Mechernich Nord
TOP7 - Trail zum und vom Altusknipp hinunter. Vom Gipfelkreuz zwei Varianten möglich, Abschluss bildet der Pizzatrail
TOP 8 - Wer möchte kann noch mitkommen ein Weizen im Stollen trinken, das ist traditioneller Tourabschluss bei den dreckigen Kötern

Wie gesagt: wems zu kalt wird, wer die Zunge in der Kette hat oder wenn jemand die Extremitäten abgefroren sind der sacht bescheid. Wir sind nie wirklich weit weg vom Ausgangspunkt und mit ner kurzen Fahranweisung kann man hier und da schon zurückradeln und bei zwei bis sechs Weizenbieren darauf warten bis die andernn auch eintrudeln


----------



## supasini (27. November 2010)

bis auf TOP 8 kenn ich alles schon, ich würde dann einfach dort dazustoßen, ok?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. November 2010)

Gerne, du kannst dich ja auch schon mit TOP 8 beschäftigen während wir TOP1 bis 7 bearbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wochenendbiker (28. November 2010)

Nachdem ich das Guiding vom schraeg bei der Radrebellen Tour in Bad Münstereifel geneißen durfte wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. Leider gerade erst gesehen das es ene Dreckige Köter Tour gibt. Wird ja nicht die letzte sein.


----------



## supasini (28. November 2010)

verdammt, jetzt hab ich das falsch verstanden und 1-7 mitgemacht, dafür 8 ausgelassen 
stattdessen bin ich mit Rad an- und abgereist, ware dann 5h/70km/100Hm - bei 0°C.



nach-Dusch-edit: jetzt kann ich wieder tippen und das gehirn ist auch einigermaßen warm:
war ne denkwürdige Tour heute: Ein uns beobachtender Rentner on Trail brachte es auf den Punkt: "Wievell sitt ühr dann? Fünnefhondert?"
Der erste gebrochene Rahmen schon vor dem Start (man sollte MTBs eben nicht zu gründlich putzen, dann fällt sowas gar nicht auf!) Kurz nach dem Start der erste Kettenriss, Stürze mit Schaltaugenschaden und Baumkontakt, Ausrutscher auf einfachen Waldtrails. Das alles bei Kälte, der versprochene Matsch war nicht zu finden, ebenfalls vergeblich war die Suche nach den Trials. Dafür gab es Trails en masse, wenn ich auch vermute, dass wir in der Schavener Heide einfach ein und denselben 5x gefahren sind...

Danke, Hubäät, für eine tolle Tour und ne schöne Jrooss an die nette Truppe, die einen stressfreien Sonntag beschert hat!


----------



## redrace (28. November 2010)

HUHU
Schöne Runde heute mit netten Mitradlern und -radlerinnen! Danke Hubääät!
Meine Bilder sind hier! Sorry, das ich so schnell weg war aber ich hatte da noch andere Verpflichtungen zu erfüllen! 
Bis dahin mal!


----------



## Redfraggle (28. November 2010)

Ne wat war dat schön!
Trails ohne Ende, ein ganz klein bißchen spaßreduziert, da der Zug meiner  GD eingefroren war ( nach der Heimfahrt im schönen warmen Auto war sie dann wieder aufgetaut, na super ),kein Schlamm und ein Hauch von Puderzucker über der Heide.
Da möchte ich unbedingt im Sommer mal hin, vielleicht wenn die Heide blüht!
Nochmal vielen Dank an den Hubert für´s Führen und den Leihhelm!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. November 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da möchte ich unbedingt im Sommer mal hin, vielleicht wenn die Heide blüht!



Kein Problem, am besten schonmal den letzten Sonntag im August notieren, da habt ihr ja dann eh Auswärtstermin oda ? 

Hier Bericht & Fotos


----------



## Landyphil (28. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich war nach der Runde schnell wieder auf dem Heimweg, es hatte nichts mit dem Ausflug zu als solches zu tun,  4 Kinder und eine Gattin wollen auch noch etwas meiner zeit am Sonntag. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch einen schönen Punkt 8.

Thanks für die sehr schöne Tour un ddie Gute Betreuung inklusiver "Besenwagen"

Greets
Phil


----------



## yogi71 (29. November 2010)

Hubäät, wie immer! Klasse Ausfahrt, gut ausgewählte Mitfahrer  usw.

Et war schön!
Danke

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. November 2010)

Schließe mich an, Spass hat´s gemacht.


----------



## Handlampe (29. November 2010)

Ein wirklich toller Tag.

Landschaft: Fünf Sterne
Trials: Fünf Sterne
Mitfahrer: Fünf Sterne

Eine herrliche Strecke bei idealen Bedingungen ohne Dreck.
Herzlichen Dank natürlich vor Allem an Hubert für die feine Tour.


P.S.

Ein kleines Filmchen folgt noch, hab allerdings ein wenig Probleme mit dem hoch laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. November 2010)

@Hubäät: Kannst du mir 'nen Wisch gegenzeichnen wenn ich dieses El Dorado der Normalgepolten nicht mitmachen konnte wegen Bereitschaft - da hab' ich den spassigsten Haufen der Saison verpasst und reich's bei der Krankenkasse ein...ich fordere Entsatz! LG, der Pete, beruhigt das sich da draussen im Busch noch was bewegt (datt muss datt Laienauge ja auch nicht sehen...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2010)

Oh mann, wenn Rennradfahrer mal in den Schnee kommen:

http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1288741470130.shtml
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9JZo1Zjfrk"]YouTube        - COMEBACK[/nomedia]

das konnte ich leider nicht kommentarlos an mir vorübergehen lassen !
Das schlimmste: das ist auch nochn Nachbar vom Fliewatüüt 
Der hätte mal letztes Jahr mit Eddy und mir da oben unterwegs sein müssen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MAb0PZ1Q-o&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - sch(n)ee wars[/nomedia]


----------



## othom (4. Dezember 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oh mann, wenn Rennradfahrer mal in den Schnee kommen:
> 
> http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1288741470130.shtml
> YouTube        - COMEBACK
> ...





da wird aber auch ein bohei drum gemacht,die meisten Spagettireifenfahrer wissen gar nicht wie es ist, so durch den Schnee zu fahren wie im 2 ten Film   da frieren mir beim zusehen die Füße weg


----------



## Pete04 (4. Dezember 2010)

...ich wollt noch "Danke" sagen, doch - ich lieg im Krankenwagen... Selbst die Ville hatte heut' was zu bieten! LG, der Pete.


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. Dezember 2010)

Warum?


----------



## Enrgy (4. Dezember 2010)

Zum Schießen der Dackelschneider-Typ, ich roll mich weg!

Ui, eine Schneeflocke und ich trotze ihr, direkt mal die Presse informieren!

Dieses Pseudo-Gefahr-Gewäsch erinnert mich stark an diese Pfeifen, die zB. für Galileo auf Pro7 Wasserrutschen oder Currysaucen testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (4. Dezember 2010)

HUHU
Das ist sowas von albern, unbeschreiblich!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. Dezember 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oh mann, wenn Rennradfahrer mal in den Schnee kommen:
> ....
> Das schlimmste: das ist auch nochn Nachbar vom Fliewatüüt ...



Ich distanziere mich vollends. Man kann sich die Nachbarschaft halt nicht aussuchen . Und außerdem soll man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, die aus Gehn kommen. Wir haben schließlich über 170 Einwohner.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Dezember 2010)

Wenn der arme Rennradler die Kölner Rundschau für seine Pseudo-Sibirientour brauchte, wen hätten die Jungs im Schnee hier heute rufen sollen, den Weltsicherheitsrat?


----------



## supasini (5. Dezember 2010)

verdammt. und ich bin heute ganz ohne dokumentation durch den schnee gepflügt. dabei hatte ich zwischen hardtwald und steinbach so schön hohe schneeverwehungen.


----------



## yogi71 (6. Dezember 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> verdammt. und ich bin heute ganz ohne dokumentation durch den schnee gepflügt. dabei hatte ich zwischen hardtwald und steinbach so schön hohe schneeverwehungen.


 
Du auch!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2010)

so, was Rennradfahrer können, kann der gemeine MTBler schon lange ! Hier die Videoantwort auf den Beitrag des Schmalspurkollegen:


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYMxzEG9Oso"]YouTube        - chase of weihnachtsmÃ¤n[/nomedia]


----------



## hot-cilli (9. Dezember 2010)

... nur die Harten kommen in den Garten....

Übrigens, der Wiehnachtsmann ist ja eine amerikanische Erfindung und da WikiLeaks ja momentan alles und jeden zu entlarven versucht, ist der Weihnachtsmann sicherlich sehr vorsichtig geworden....

verschneite Grüße aus Kerpen
hot-cilli


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geiles Video. Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus.


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. Dezember 2010)

...crazy Hubert and friends


----------



## Trialeddy (9. Dezember 2010)

... außerdem hat der Weihnachtsmann im Augenblick Schonzeit! -Hammervideo- 
Hubert ist die Beleuchtung auch von Lupine, das neue Modell 2011 nehme ich an. Und du bist der heimliche Tester, sozusagen der Erlkönig. Ich erwarte also in naher Zukunft einen ausführlichen Testbericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ne ick hab die Chinalampe uffm Kopp jehabt


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. Dezember 2010)

Hey Hubert, wir haben nach ´nem Weihnachtsmann Ausschau gehalten. Hab nochmal bei Wikileaks nachgeforscht und das Geheimnis gelüftet. Auf dem Heimweg hab ich SIE (ja, der Mann ist nämlich in Wahrheit `ne Frau) dann auch angetroffen und mitgenommen. Seht mal, was ihr verpasst habt.


----------



## yogi71 (9. Dezember 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ne ick hab die Chinalampe uffm Kopp jehabt



Apropo Chinalampe, ich hab da noch was für dich liegen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2010)

aja, halt mal fest wir machen den deal auf jeden fall noch bevor das christkind kommt


----------



## yogi71 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich geh ja nicht laufen!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. Dezember 2010)

Soll ich vielleicht den Chinaböller von dem Einen für den Anderen morgen Abend mit meinem Auto überführen, Quasi von Euskirchen-East nach Euskirchen-West?


----------



## yogi71 (9. Dezember 2010)

Nee lass mal, Hubert und ich müssen uns durch China nochmal sehen!


----------



## Luzifer (10. Dezember 2010)

Euch ist da wohl ein klitzekleiner Fehler unterlaufen. 
Die Gegend kam mir doch gleich so bekannt vor. Ihr Deppen seit zum Südpol geradelt - und das auch noch bei so einem Sauwetter. Ich dachte ihr hättet GPS 

Außerdem hab ich kurz vorm Ende Eurer Tour jemanden mit rotem Sack und roter Nase aus dem Stollen torkeln sehen. 
Könnte ja der Weihnachtsmann gewesen sein ?!.  
Vielleicht vertue ich mich da aber, die Beschreibung passt ja leider auch auf fast jeden Mechernicher Vorort-Bewohner.

So - mach jetzt ganz schnell, ne ganz weiter Tour und komme auch erst sehr spät zurück...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2010)

So, Rahmen kapott. Heut das Bike gestrippt. Montag mal reklamieren fahren und mal schaun was die mir dann für nen Brechreiz andrehen wollen. Ghost hat ja momentan so gar keine schönen HT Rahmen im Programm. Da werd ich wohl den neuen bei der Bucht verkaufen und mir dann was schickes anders zulegen. Mal sehn, supasini hat mir ja da schon den ein oder anderen Tip gegeben 






Dabei hatte es gerade erst die große Kinokarriere gestartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (11. Dezember 2010)

Mein Beileid!!!!


----------



## redrace (12. Dezember 2010)

Mein Mitgefühl und das meiner Eltern ist dir sicher!


----------



## yogi71 (12. Dezember 2010)

Dafür wird in meiner Garage ein Neues geboren! So ist der Lauf des Bikes!


----------



## redrace (12. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dafür wird in meiner Garage ein Neues geboren! So ist der Lauf des Bikes!



Darf ich Pate sein?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dafür wird in meiner Garage ein Neues geboren! So ist der Lauf des Bikes!



Mich würde eher interessieren, wie es gezeugt wurde.


----------



## yogi71 (13. Dezember 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Darf ich Pate sein?


 
Das willst Du nicht wirklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (13. Dezember 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren, wie es gezeugt wurde.



Rein, raus, fertig! Genauere Erklärungen nur per PN!


----------



## yogi71 (13. Dezember 2010)

Rein in die Garage, raus aus der Garage, fertig! und das ganze keine 9 Monate


----------



## ultra2 (13. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...und das ganze keine 9 Monate



Definitiv kein Liteville.


----------



## yogi71 (13. Dezember 2010)

neeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## supasini (13. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Rein in die Garage, raus aus der Garage, fertig! und das ganze keine 9 Monate





ultra2 schrieb:


> Definitiv kein Liteville.



Bei LV dauert die oben geschilderte Phase auch nur 1-2 Stunden. Das Problem ist die Warterei vorher. Aber Vorfreude ist die längste - eeeh - schönste 

was er kriegt steht doch schon unterm Avatar.


----------



## yogi71 (13. Dezember 2010)

Verräter!


----------



## Enrgy (13. Dezember 2010)

Beil Leidvolls hat man immer eine Steißlage. Man setzt sich quasi auf den Hosenboden, wenn man die Kosten für die Neugeburt erfährt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Beil Leidvolls hat man immer eine Steißlage. Man setzt sich quasi auf den Hosenboden, wenn man die Kosten für die Neugeburt erfährt...



Nix neues ! Seid wann sind alimente billig ? 

So hab eben den Rahmen beim Händler eingeworfen. Mal sehn was mir Ghost fürn brechreiz rüberbeamt. So wirklich gefallen tut mir ja keiner der aktuellen HT Rahmen außer die HTX Serie. Die wird aber eher nicht in Frage kommen denk ich weil die ein tapered Steuerrohr und Pressfit Innenlager haben. Es sei denn die Liefern gleich ne neu tapered Gabel incl Steuersatz und Innenlager gleich mit


----------



## supasini (14. Dezember 2010)

tapered Steuerrohr ist kein Problem, da kannst du nen Reduziersteuersatz einbauen. Gibt es mitlerweile auch nur die untere Hälfte einzeln, da das Problem wohl doch verbreiteter ist... grnudsätzlich bist du mit taperes auf jeden Fall zukunftssicher unterwegs.
Pressfit erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, mag Vorteile in der Erstmontage haben, aber als Endkunde wäre mir ein klassisches BSA-Tretlager lieber... Aber im Zweifel schaut man nem getauschten Rad dann einmal in die LAgersitze und baut das passende ein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2010)

Jo, die Steuersätze sind mir auch bekannt. Aber wenn schon tapered dann sollte manns auch nutzen oder ? und ich glaub nicht das die herrn mir kulanter weise nen neuen steuersatz und innenlager mitliefern. ich gehe mal davon aus das man mir nen rahmen der SE baureihe geben wird. und die sehen mit verlaub gesagt zum :kotz: aus. die mögen ja stabil und auch einigermassen leicht sein ( auf 100gr rauf oder runter kommt mir da nich an, hab ja selber noch genug sparpotenzial ;D ) aber optik zählt ja auch ein wenig. aber ich warte erst mal ab, die haben den gestern zumindest mal eingeschickt. und wenns mir nicht gefällt kommt der rahmen halt bei der bucht rein und dann kauf ich mir nen andern. werds aber wohl erstmal wieder als 100mm cc bike aufbauen und dann deinen bike-tip mit etwas mehr federweg in angriff nehmen wenn ich mein häusle gebaut hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten noch ! Man oh man, da liegt dir Prappe doch wieder nen halben Meter hoch hier rum. Da muss man alternativ mal wieder den Hund zu Winterspaziergängen nötigen. Hab dann gleich mal versucht den blaustich aus den Bildern zu bekommen. Hat auch einigermassen geklappt 



 













 









​


----------



## Handlampe (26. Dezember 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hab dann gleich mal versucht den blaustich aus den Bildern zu bekommen. Hat auch einigermassen geklappt




Na, geht doch 
Wünsche dir auch noch eine schöne Restweihnacht


----------



## Pete04 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hau's dem Uwe doch direkt mal in den KBU-Kalender - das Bild von Kommern-im-Schneewald-Focus ist doch glatt Dalli-Klick-fähig
LG, der Pete ...und die Bilder mal wieder wie üblich ein Hungermacher, Reschpekt! (Wie hat der Hund denn den Auslöser gedrückt, dass er dich mit allen Vieren auf dem Boden erwischen konnte?!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Dezember 2010)

so, mittoch gibts was vors schneeloch
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572


----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hubäät, danke für die Tour gestern! Schöööööööööön langsam, mit Schiebepassagen, technisch reizvoll und nicht zu lang! Der Abschluss war dann die Krönung.

Im gesamten Klasse. Überlege mir noch mal mitzufahren.

LG
Yogi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hei Yogi,
gerne doch ! Bei den Kötern bist du jedenfalls immer gerne willkommen. Danke nochmal für die Lampe, werd mich auf jeden Fall och erkentlich zeigen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. Dezember 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... Danke nochmal für die Lampe, werd mich auf jeden Fall och erkentlich zeigen



Am besten du nutzt die neuen Funzeln um die Trails trocken zu brennen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2010)

uuh uuh feuermachen uuh uuh


----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. Dezember 2010)

Oh, der Mann spricht in komischen Lauten. Muss man sich Sorgen machen? Wenn du dann noch deinen Namen tanzt, solltest du aufhören, mit dem Zeug, dass du nimmst. Das bekommt dir nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2010)

der nimmt nur Schnee


----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe keinen gelben.


----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2010)

Bähhhhhh! Ausserdem ist der gelbe Schnee die Pistenmarkierung.


----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2010)

Pisstenmarkierung?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2010)

Sie standen an Hängen und Pi(s)sten


----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2011)

Hör' ich da in Kommern schon die Mörtelrührmaschine? Wenn Ghost nix ordentliches liefert hier ma' dein Rahmen für 2011:




Ein Klassiker - manche geben sogar ihre heissgeliebte HILTI dafür auf.... LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2011)

Hab mir erstmal das kleine Bauherren Set gekauft:


----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2011)

Geil, die produzieren die Macina tatsächlich in den Vereinsfarben vom RSV Euskirchen! Kannste sozusagen 'nen HouseMix veranstalten!


----------



## Enrgy (5. Januar 2011)

...mit dem Lego-Set darf man aber nur in der Ville bauen, für die Eifel hege ich Zweifel...


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2011)

Ville ist doch NaturSchmutzgebiet, da passt kein Häusle hin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2011)

Wei owei, dat Bildche spräng jo däh janze Rahme ussenander


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2011)

Isch bemüh' nächstens wieder Tinypics, oh Foreninhaber! Datt iss aber auch 'en Drecksloch, unsere Ville...


----------



## yogi71 (6. Januar 2011)

....und Flachland!


----------



## route61 (6. Januar 2011)

Der Herr Schräg oder sonst jemand Lust auf einen kleinen Sonntagsausflug zum Kennenlernen (bei Tageslicht) http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11209?

Ich kann leider nicht früher.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2011)

Sorry, Sonntag nachmittag siehts bei mir eher schlecht aus. Werde wohl wenn Samstag oder Sonntag recht früh was unternehmen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2011)

Mittwoch gehts was ins Dreckloch: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. Januar 2011)

An der Netzabstinenz gemessen muss der Häuslebauer den Keller bereits erkennen können - Glückwunsch hierzu! - da will man mal unvorbereitet die BiG-5 fahren und ER war schon da...Poste mir mal die Orte wo Hubert/Hubertchen/Hubertine(und auch sonst alle Pseudos) nitt waren - Nanga Parbat, K2, Streif - dann arbeite ich datt mit AIRBERLIN ab... (ich will doch auch mal ErstTäter werden - datt geht ja so nur über Dackel-Köttel-Erstbefahrungen...die dann aber bei täglicher Chance!) Ride on, der Pete - tu' auch kräftig bauen, ett fehlt die Konkurrenz (bis spätestens im April in Firmenich)


----------



## yogi71 (27. Januar 2011)

Keller???????? Der war wieder Urlaub machen!!!!!!!! Naja, muss sich ja für das Steine schleppen vorbereiten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2011)

He He Kollegen aus der Spassfraktion das war voll anstrengend.
Massenweise Kaiserschmarrn musst vernichtet werden. Knüppelharte Pisten runterschreddern und den Platz im hoteleigenen Pool gegen dicke russische Schwimmnudeln verteidigen. Zu allem übefluss hab ich dann noch die Knautschzone im Gesicht getestet und meine rechte Rippenseite schwarz-blau eingefärbt. Alles in allem also ein top Wintersport-Urlaub mit allem was dazu gehört.

@Pete: dat ding hat gar kein Keller ! 
@yogi: könnte sein das ich dienstag bei dir aufschlage und mitfahre. mittwoch hab ich nen termin mim bezirksschornsteinfeger um zu klären wo die pfeiffe für die "grosstadtaffen-verbrennungsanlage" hinkommt


----------



## yogi71 (27. Januar 2011)

Dat is en Wort!


----------



## Pete04 (30. Januar 2011)

Na, wenn's keinen Keller hat - konntest Du die Zeit ja prima nutzen für Schwimmnudeln und Rippenprellen (neuer Spassfaktor den ich so noch nich' wahrhaftig für mich entdecken konnte nach der letzten Mopped-Kurve B51 auffe Ölspur...) Fährst Du beim Yogi schon den 2011-Attika-Rahmen - um DEN zu sehen würd' ich fast den Laden um 17.oo Ohren dichtmachen. Im Bewußtsein dass ab dem Giessen der Bodenplatte (DIE hatt's hoffentlich! - oder gestampfter Lehm á-la-Kommern-Freilichtbühne?) enden die Freizeitperspektiven schlagartig... LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2011)

Jo, da ich nich so die riesen Auswahl an Rädern hab werd ich den schwatten wohl nehmen müssen. Bodenplatte hats. Und was für eine


----------



## yogi71 (31. Januar 2011)

Na dann Pete!!!!!!! Sei morgen pünktlich!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2011)

Scusa, auf die MitRiderKonstellation hätt' ich mich echt gefreut Fliewatüüt, Yogi und der Schraeg ist ja so wahrscheinlich wie 'ne Teilsonnenfinsternis - ich gelobe Besserung und Überarbeitung der Ladenschlusszeiten... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Scusa, auf die MitRiderKonstellation hätt' ich mich echt gefreut Fliewatüüt, Yogi und der Schraeg ist ja so wahrscheinlich wie 'ne Teilsonnenfinsternis - ich gelobe Besserung und Überarbeitung der Ladenschlusszeiten... LG, der Pete.



Wer braucht schon Sonne? Wir haben doch Lampen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2011)

IHR hattet doch Frau Betty Lupine (Ja, so heißt 'se) dabei und ihren Träger Majestix (alias "Der-euch-von-hinten-blendet" / vom Stamme der MatriX)...
sorry, Hubi, wir pubertieren wieder auf No-Mans-Land herum und verfazzen uns wieder in die Homelands - ich wisch nur grad' noch mal feucht durch... LG, Pete die Putze


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2011)

So, heute hab ich mal das neue Ross ausgiebig getestet. Bin mal von Kommern in die DutchMountains gereist. Fährt astrein der Bock 
Hier dann noch ein Bild von meinem neuen Helm ( Modelbezeichnung: Death Valley)






Und hier noch zwei drei Bilder vom Aluross in schwarz:





















Kommen euch die Bilder bekannt vor ?


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2011)

Hat die Merkel der Eifel den ersten Ringkernbeschleuniger spendiert? Liegt das Filmgelände von "Mondbasis Alpha" in irgendeinem Winkel von EUREM Winkel? Mir fehlt die Erkenntnis....


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hat die Merkel der Eifel den ersten Ringkernbeschleuniger spendiert?



Nö, ist der Prototyp vom neuen Shimano Nabendynamo, 2-teilige Ausführung für einfachere Montage


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2011)

Das Nabendynamo kann man in Heimbach am Staubecken beäugen. Hier die Koordinaten: N50 38 16.0 E6 26 39.5


----------



## Pete04 (6. Februar 2011)

Dank, Erleuchter!  Da hat mal jemand "Think-big" konsequent zu Ende gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2011)

wer Bock hat: Feierabendtöurchen am Donnerstach


----------



## Pete04 (8. Februar 2011)

Bei der Gelegenheit könnten mer gemeinsam den Ringkerndynamo montieren - vielleicht an'ne ISG-Aufnahme... - für den Termin leg ich mich mal ins Zeusch...


----------



## yogi71 (8. Februar 2011)

17 Uhr schaff ich nicht!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. Februar 2011)

Und ich schaff´s nicht durch die Schwiegermutter .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2011)

sorry später geht net muss mich abends noch in papiere wälzen !


----------



## yogi71 (8. Februar 2011)

vieeeeel Spass


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2011)

Oh erhabener Häuslebauerplänewälzer - watt für Schlappen haben dich in Saalbach beglückt auffe Felge? LG, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Oh erhabener Häuslebauerplänewälzer - watt für Schlappen haben dich in Saalbach beglückt auffe Felge? LG, der Pete.



Da hatte ich die nobbeligen Nicks  ! Aber Reifen sind ja immer auch ein wenig abhängig von dem wie man was fährt.


----------



## yogi71 (11. Februar 2011)

...und wer fährt!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2011)

Diese Woche keinen Estrich legen - Frost naht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2011)

Wäre schön wenn ich mich schon mit Estrich beschäftigen würde, aber meine primären Arbeitsziele liegen eher unter 0m.  Ich hoffe dann nächstes Jahr um die zeit mich mit Esstisch zu beschäftigen. Bis dahin ..... roll on ..... in Zukunft werden die Sendepausen von Onkel HUbert wohl etwas länger ausfallen. Nichtsdestotrotz wird auch noch die ein oder andere Sonntagrunde gekeult, immer den Bau durchfegen is ja auch öde


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2011)

So, hier ein Toürschje für Sonntag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11362


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. Februar 2011)

Schön war es, das Toürschje.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn ich mich schon mit Estrich beschäftigen würde, aber meine primären Arbeitsziele liegen eher unter 0m.  Ich hoffe dann nächstes Jahr um die zeit mich mit Esstisch zu beschäftigen. Bis dahin ..... roll on ..... in Zukunft werden die Sendepausen von Onkel HUbert wohl etwas länger ausfallen. Nichtsdestotrotz wird auch noch die ein oder andere Sonntagrunde gekeult, immer den Bau durchfegen is ja auch öde




...ich kenne deine Probleme, Hubert.
Bei mir sieht es zur Zeit auch so aus:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2011)

Naja so schlimm isses bei mir "noch" nicht, nach Karneval wird ausgeschachtet und dann gehts in die höhe


----------



## othom (20. Februar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich kenne deine Probleme, Hubert.
> Bei mir sieht es zur Zeit auch so aus:



stell noch ein Bike rein und fertig ist das Kalenderblatt für Februar


----------



## Enrgy (20. Februar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es *zur Zeit* auch so aus:




Sah es bei dir nicht schon immer so aus?   *wegduck*


----------



## route61 (20. Februar 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Schön war es, das Toürschje.



Kann ich bestätigen. Die Länge und die HM waren ideal für meinen Geschmack und Trainingsstand.
Auch die feinen Trailchen zum hinunterschieben hatten es in sich. Den Überschlag hab ich ohnehin in der Ebene an einer hölzern' Wurzel geschafft. Muss jetzt nur noch üben, daß ich wieder auf den Rädern lande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Mein Lenker ist jetzt auch wieder gerade, den abgebrochenen Frontreflektor braucht ein MTBer nicht wirklich, hab' ich mir sagen lassen.

Wie war eigentlich der gedeckte Apfelkuchen? Der schwarzwälder Kirsch- war gut.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2011)

Der jedeckte Appel wor jod  Cafe Hallmanns kann man uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Sollte also wer ne MTB Tour rund um Kommern oder Mechernich machen ist das Cafe im Mechernicher Bahnhof ein Tip wert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. Februar 2011)

Beim Uwe sieht ett ja aus wie beim Talliban! Da sieht dein Bauplan schon eher nach "gedeckter Apfel" aus... Ride on & never change a running Estrich-Maschin'  LG, der Pete


----------



## route61 (20. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> s... Ride on & never change a running ....'  LG, der Pete



Pete,

was hälts Du davon, daß Du mal beantragst, daß diesen Dienstag niemand stirbt, und mal mit uns ausreitest?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## Pete04 (21. Februar 2011)

Dienstag fliegt Nachmittags 'en Weisheitszahn raus unter zahlreicher ärztlicher Beteiligung (Quincy, Med-Ops, Fringe-Grenzfälle des Zahnwesens) - ich glaube danach will ich über die geschwollene Backe keinen mehr von Euch erkennen können.... Nix für Ungut - wir verfazzen uns wieder von deiner Seite, lieber Hubi (alias die Kellerassel) LG, der Pete - morgen paar Gramm leichter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2011)

Sind hier eigentlich ausser mir noch andere militante Karnevalsmuffel ? Hatte mal ne Tour an Rosenmontag angedacht ! Hat da wer bedarf ? Dann könnte man etwas Kurbeln und gemeinsam über Karnevalisten abledern


----------



## Luzifer (25. Februar 2011)

Weiberdonnerstag wäre ich dabei. Schöne lange Tour - hab den ganzen Tag Zeit, da meine bessere Hälfte dann auch auf "Tour" ist. Rosemontag muß ich leider arbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2011)

ha, bei mir ist's genau umgekehrt. Ich muss Rosenmontag frei machen, Donnerstag darf ich Arbeiten. Schade !

Also nochmal zur allgemeinen Info: die Rede ist/war von Rosenmontag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. Februar 2011)

Eventuell dobei leeven Hubäät! In Kölle is dat jo ne Fierdach! Da hame jeschlossen


----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2011)

s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir haben auch RosenMontag Spass, meld' dich jährlich...


----------



## route61 (27. Februar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... Hatte mal ne Tour an Rosenmontag angedacht ! Hat da wer bedarf ? ...



Hab' leider Hundedienst am Rosenmontag, weil meine Holde im Zoch mit geht. Ich werde bestimmt an Euch denken ...


----------



## Landyphil (28. Februar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sind hier eigentlich ausser mir noch andere militante Karnevalsmuffel ? Hatte mal ne Tour an Rosenmontag angedacht ! Hat da wer bedarf ? Dann könnte man etwas Kurbeln und gemeinsam über Karnevalisten abledern



YES, ich gehöre auch dazu aber nur damit unser Haushalt ausgeglichen ist . Da ich frei habe und nicht wirklich das Bedürfniss verspüre mit meiner Fam. bei Oma Rosenmontagszug im Fernsehen zu schauen währe ich dabei.


----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2011)

Scusa, Hubäät, ziehe nach heutigem Stand der Dinge gegen Engeland (ohne unseren Schummel-Minister, rein berufliche Mission) Vielleicht find ich ja irgendwo auf der M1 'nen Atherton - 'nehm auf jeden Fall Bike-Unterwäsche mit zum Signieren.... Your welcome - der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Scusa, Hubäät, ziehe nach heutigem Stand der Dinge gegen Engeland (ohne unseren Schummel-Minister, rein berufliche Mission) Vielleicht find ich ja irgendwo auf der M1 'nen Atherton - 'nehm auf jeden Fall Bike-Unterwäsche mit zum Signieren.... Your welcome - der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2011)

Schickes Bild vom Hubi mit dem Überlenker-Prototypen beim Tourbericht - wer immer dachte bei 80cm wäre Schluß... - gebt datt mal dem Förster für die Neuanlage von Schonungen mit ins Brevier - sonst bleiben 'mer im 80. Lebensjahr mit'm Lenker überall hängen.... LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2011)

Hubert kl. kurzer Tourbericht bei uns auf der Seite!


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2011)

Helge Schneider in Hubääts Revier, kuckst du! (und direkt wieder verprimel und wegduck...)  
Fotos kriejer mer nett essu flöck hin.... LG, der Pete (Kuckst du Just-for-fun-rider, da wird dir geholfen...)


----------



## Landyphil (5. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ha, bei mir ist's genau umgekehrt. Ich muss Rosenmontag frei machen, Donnerstag darf ich Arbeiten. Schade !
> 
> Also nochmal zur allgemeinen Info: die Rede ist/war von Rosenmontag !



Hubert,

geht die Runde durch? Gibts schon Infos zum Start - Uhrzeit / Ort ?
Gruß
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. März 2011)

So Yogi, nach der Tour heute hast du auch einiges auf dem Trail-Verbrecher-Kerbholz, da hast du ja alles geschreddert was höchst illegal war.

@landyphill: sorry, hab seit drei Tagen kein DSL bzw. I-Net mehr, hatte kurzfristig noch per Tel was mit Yogi ausgemacht nachdem die allgemeine Resonaz für Rosenmontag nicht so groß war.


----------



## yogi71 (7. März 2011)

Ich weiß von nix, bin nur dem Typen mit den Strapsen gefolgt! 
Das war wohl gigantisch heute...sonniges Wetter, zwei gutgelaunte Biker, geile Landschaft usw. Perfekt! 

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2011)

War wohl so 'ne richtig VERBOTEN geile Landschaft! Neid!


----------



## route61 (8. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @landyphill: sorry, hab seit drei Tagen kein DSL bzw. I-Net mehr, hatte kurzfristig ...


 
Hast wohl beim Ausheben der Baugrube das Telefon/DSL Kabel getroffen


----------



## yogi71 (8. März 2011)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass es einen beinah Überschlag gab?

Hubäät!!! Der muss jetzt sein, da die Tour ansonsten absolut skandalfrei war!

Guckst Du hier:



gesehen? Nicht, dann hier nochmal ganz nah der Verursacher!




Genau, der Erdhügel von Mr. Maaauuuuulwurf, jaja! Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man die Reifenspur.

Et grüßt Yogi


----------



## Landyphil (8. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> So Yogi, nach der Tour heute hast du auch einiges auf dem Trail-Verbrecher-Kerbholz, da hast du ja alles geschreddert was höchst illegal war.
> 
> @landyphill: sorry, hab seit drei Tagen kein DSL bzw. I-Net mehr, hatte kurzfristig noch per Tel was mit Yogi ausgemacht nachdem die allgemeine Resonaz für Rosenmontag nicht so groß war.



Alles klar, da ich seit Sonntagabend mit fieber im Bett liege konnte ich so oder so nicht dabei sein... 

Wird wohl eine allergische Reaktion auf die "Zwangsteilnahme" am Kanevallszug sein....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass es einen beinah Überschlag gab?
> 
> Hubäät!!! Der muss jetzt sein, da die Tour ansonsten absolut skandalfrei war!
> 
> ...



Naja, das ist ja nicht ganz richtig ! Einen Skandal gab's dann doch noch. ich darf an eine zwar etwas steilere aber unspektakuläre Abfahrt erinnern in der die "während-der-fahrt-fotografier"-Technik noch eklatante Mängel auswies ! Kurz zuvo wurde noch folgendes Szenario festgehalten:







Ein leichter Linksdrall ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen oder ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2011)

So, dann halt schonmal ein kleiner Vorbericht zur Rosenmontags-Jecken-Flucht:
Es trafen des Yogi & HUbert gegen 10 Uhr in Gemünd ein. Auf dem Programm stand lockeres Kermetercruising @round Kermeter. Zum warmwerden erstmal zur Kohlweghütte raufgestampft. Dann ein mal das lose Vorderrad befestigt:





Schraub, schraub, schraub ......





I wear my Sunglasses at Eifelwald

Dann in den ersten feisten Pfad geworfen wo uns unterwegs ein grüner Mann auflauerte. Der war aber recht entspannt und so lederten wir erstmal zusammen über den schönen Naschionoal Boark ab:










Der Hubinator im Serpentinenrausch





Yogi auch im Rausch

Ein Pädchen später cruisten wir auch schon entspannt um das Staubecken in Heimbach. Dort wollte ich Yogi noch den wohl größten Nabendynamo der Eifel zeigen. Zuvor wurde ich jedoch Opfer einer hinterhältigen Maulwurfattacke. Yogi fand's lustig, meine Klöterbachsjungen nicht so 





Maulwurfattacke





Karnevalsmuffel unterm Nabendynamo

Dann schoben wir unsere Kadaver hinauf zur Staumauer, vorbei am neu errichteten Feriendorf "Eifeltor" wo etliche Ferienwohnungen, Appartements, Villen und Restaurants entstehen sollen. So viel zum Naturschutz ! Ein zähen Ansieg später genossen wir die Aussicht von der Hirschley





Aussicht von der Hirschley

Weiter um den Berg hinunter schossen wir dan wieder gen Tal. Auf dem Weg zum Obersee verfeinerte Yogi dann seine "ich-fahr-mit-kamera-in-der-hand"-Technik. Wie sich dann erwies war diese noch recht Verbesserungswürdig. Siehe auch oben. Danach folgte ein herrliches Panorama Pfädchen:





Bei soviel Sonne lacht sogar der HUbert mal





Wo ist der Yogi ?

Achja, Entspannungsphasen hatten wir auch zwischendrin eingebaut, schliesslich sind wir ja auch nicht mehr die neuesten:











Nachdem wir uns dann einen recht bewanderten Weg im Touri-Slalom durchgeboxt hatten wurde erstmal ne Halsdusche in Form von alkofreiem Weizen+Cola+X zu sich genommen





Da haben wir gerastet





Und damit haben wir gerastet

Ein (vor)letzter zähwiesaudrecksAnstieg später waren wir wieder auf dem Höhenzug unterwegs. Zahlreich schoben sich [PLATT] Wuezele, Kokele un Prötes onge ose Reefe döresch [/PLATT] 

Drauf knallte ich unz Yogi nochmal ein weiteres leckerli vors Vorderrad. Flowig und sehr schnell schrubbelten wir an des Kaisers Eiche hinunter. Geflasht nahmen wir den letzten Anstieg unter die Stollen. Aber auch der konnte uns den Tag nicht madig machen. Nach ner Banane stürtzten wir uns in den letzten Trail. [PLATT] Et jing de Üülepad eraffe [/PLATT] Feines Pfädchen, nur wollte die letzte enge rechts nicht in meinem Kopf volzogen werden und was ergo in der theroie nicht geht sollte man in der Praxis dann auch besser lassen.





HUbi im Üüülepäddche





Nochemol Üüülepäddche

Letztlich bleibt nur eins noch zu berichten: Chapeau ( ode wie dat heeß )
Ein fantastischer Tag auf dem Bike ! Wetter Top, Strecke Top und Mitfahrer Top ! Shr gut angelegte 50km die man nicht in Gold aufwiegen könnte. Das schreit nach Wiederholung, aba in Zeitlupe damits nicht wieder so schnell vorbei ist

Alle Bilder​


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2011)

Also, auffe Kiefernliegen sehen die Herren aus wie Chippendales! Nich das ihr mal in so'm Ganz-oder-Grantich-Kalender landet! Erfreut über die Farbenpracht (Sowohl/Landschaft als Auch/gemeiner Bikehahn), der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja nicht ganz richtig ! Einen Skandal gab's dann doch noch. ich darf an eine zwar etwas steilere aber unspektakuläre Abfahrt erinnern in der die "während-der-fahrt-fotografier"-Technik noch eklatante Mängel auswies ! Kurz zuvo wurde noch folgendes Szenario festgehalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich ja total verdrängt! Mit einer Hand nen Hang runter fahren ist aber auch Sche....!

Danke Hubäät


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...Shr gut angelegte 50km die man nicht in Gold aufwiegen könnte. Das schreit nach Wiederholung, aba in Zeitlupe damits nicht wieder so schnell vorbei ist



Dann aber terminlich auf die Rücksicht nehmen, die nicht zugegen waren. Irgendwie blutet mir nämlich das Herz .


----------



## Pete04 (9. März 2011)

Herzbluten iss ganz schlecht, Robin!  Da solltest Du VOR der nächsten Tour nochmal wen draufkucken lassen - muss vielleicht vulkanisiert werden! Ein Fachmann....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2011)

So, hier dann die ganze Karnevalsflucht: Bericht bei Hubert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2011)

Ein Tag Sonderurlaub will sinnvoll genutzt werden, hier schonmal ein Termin für den ein oder anderen der vielleicht auch frei hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11449


----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2011)

Zitiere aus der Leistungsbeschreibung der Tour:

"...erste Tour mit Fangeisen..."

Sach ma, was verstehst du darunter?

a) ich bin jetzt verheiratet und hab das "Fangeisen" an der Hand 
b) ich fahre zum ersten Mal mit Clickies und es könnte öfter zu plötzlichen Erdproben kommen 
c) ganz was anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (10. März 2011)

Mehr Richtung c)!

Tja Hubäät, Du wolltest es so, ich bin angemeldet, musst mich also wieder ertragen! Können ja wieder ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden!

Et grüßt
Könisch Yogi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Zitiere aus der Leistungsbeschreibung der Tour:
> 
> "...erste Tour mit Fangeisen..."
> 
> ...




Kann ich den Telefonjoker nehmen ?


----------



## route61 (11. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ein Tag Sonderurlaub will sinnvoll genutzt werden, hier schonmal ein Termin für den ein oder anderen der vielleicht auch frei hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11449


 
Hört sich verlockend an, die Tourbeschreibung. Ich check mal meine Termine.

@enrgy: Ich tendiere auch zu C. Er meint wahrscheinlich die Fangeisen in der Bodenplatte oder Geschoßdecke vor dem gießen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Mehr Richtung c)!
> 
> Tja Hubäät, Du wolltest es so, ich bin angemeldet, musst mich also wieder ertragen! Können ja wieder ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden!
> 
> ...



Will auch Wohnortbedingt in die Fahrgemeinschaft aufgenommen werden, oh werter Könisch.

Ein Untertan


----------



## yogi71 (11. März 2011)

mmmmh, mal schaun!


----------



## Pete04 (11. März 2011)

> Sach ma, was verstehst du darunter?


 Ich lass alle Joker beiseite und schiess ins Blaue: Der Hubi hat 'ne neue Zahnspange im AOK-Carbon-Format! Fängt alles von Fliege bis Brommiranke und kann mit Spacern getunt werden - und die Kasse spendet bei Extremsportlern auch noch 'nen Mud-Flap dazu, kuckst Du Extremsportler




Heiliger BimBam!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> mmmmh, mal schaun!



Ochhhh, mennoo. Was soll denn das, warum bist du denn jetzt so ?.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2011)

Na klaro fährt der Robin mit ! Musst dir nur im klaren sein das der Telefonjoker diesmal wahrscheinlich nicht zieht. Aber bist ja Fit wie die Sau, du Dea !

Und damit ihr euch schonmal ein wenig drauf vorbereiten könnt was euch erwartet:





















Tourbericht dazu findet ihr HIER, wobei die Tour damals ein wenig mehr auf und ab war.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Na klaro fährt der Robin mit ! Musst dir nur im klaren sein das der Telefonjoker diesmal wahrscheinlich nicht zieht. Aber bist ja Fit wie die Sau, du Dea !



Hast du gelesen, Yogi? Ich fahr doch in der FG mit


----------



## Pete04 (13. März 2011)

Hallöderle, Hubäät! Wie schauen die Narzissen aus - schauen 'se schon? Dank im voraus für die Blumenbeurteilung - iss ja eher nicht unser Tagesgeschäft! LG, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2011)

Ey Pete, dat geht so Anfang April los und ist Anfang Mai schon wieder vorbei.
Die offiziellen Führungen fangen 6.April an und enden 4.Mai. LINK

Empfehlung: 15. April frei machen und mitfahren !


----------



## yogi71 (14. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Empfehlung: 15. April frei machen und mitfahren !


jenau


----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2011)

Isch schmeiss misch ins Zeusch - respetabel die Blumen...


----------



## Luzifer (23. März 2011)

. . . und auf einmal waren sie weg  Welchen Trail nehm ich den jetzt 

Danke für´s anrufen - hab Euch auch noch gesucht - bei meinen Fahrkünsten hätte ich ja sonst wo hängen können 

War aber mal wieder `ne schöne Tour. Swingerclub - Krematorium - Strempt -  Mülldeponie - Schrottplatz - Seat - nur von Feinsten

Bis demnächst. . .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2011)

Hey Luzifer, sorry das wir dich verloren haben.
Muss da wohl demnächst ein paar Herren nochmal nachhilfe geben. Normal sollte ja jeder immer so fahren das man immer sicht auf den darauffolgenden hat, dann kan sowas nie passieren. Aber dem ein oder anderen ists wichtiger am Hinterrad zu kleben als drauf zu achten das auch alle mitkommen, das gab dann halt mal nen deftigen Kommentar ! Hoffe wir sehn uns noch bei der ein oder anderen Tour.... schönen Resturlaub noch !


----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2011)

Luzifer schrieb:


> ... Swingerclub...



Hey, cool, habt ihr auch einen, wo ihr immer vorbei kommt? 

Das Beverly in SG-Burg bei uns bietet leider noch keinen Fetish-Day mit verschwitzten Bikern an, sonst könnte man glatt mal vorstellig werden


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2011)

Bietet der Hubäät jetzt auch noch Erotik an - im Zweifelsfall für Baufinanzierung??? Engry, wenn's hier so körperlich dicht wird wie im "SiT"-Thread wechsel ich ins Singlespeeder-Forum! LG, der Pete - normal allein mit seinem Bike schon begeistert...


----------



## Luzifer (24. März 2011)

Upps, da hab ich ja was losgetreten


----------



## yogi71 (24. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Muss da wohl demnächst ein paar Herren nochmal nachhilfe geben. Aber dem ein oder anderen ists wichtiger am Hinterrad zu kleben als drauf zu achten das auch alle mitkommen, das gab dann halt mal nen deftigen Kommentar ! Hof


 Da fällt mir keiner ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (24. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hey Luzifer, sorry das wir dich verloren haben.
> Muss da wohl demnächst ein paar Herren nochmal nachhilfe geben. Normal sollte ja jeder immer so fahren das man immer sicht auf den darauffolgenden hat, dann kan sowas nie passieren. Aber dem ein oder anderen ists wichtiger am Hinterrad zu kleben als drauf zu achten das auch alle mitkommen, das gab dann halt mal nen deftigen Kommentar ! Hoffe wir sehn uns noch bei der ein oder anderen Tour.... schönen Resturlaub noch !



Da ist man einmal nicht dabei und schon wird jemand verloren!


----------



## Yuma-F (25. März 2011)

> Normal sollte ja jeder immer so fahren das man immer sicht auf den darauffolgenden hat...



Wie geht das denn ???  Wer zeigt mir das


----------



## Enrgy (25. März 2011)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn ???  Wer zeigt mir das



ab und an mal umdrehen und an abzweigungen warten, bis der nachfolgende sieht, wohin man fährt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2011)

Das geht so: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voamr1FEEkQ"]YouTube        - lukas41 fÃ¤hrt lustig rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts fahrrad[/nomedia]

Eigentlich ist damit gemeint das man vor jeder Abzweigung zusieht das einen der folgende auch sieht, versteht sich eigentlich von selbst haben aber leider nicht immer alle kapiert !


----------



## Yuma-F (25. März 2011)

Hey, war ein Scherz!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2011)

Kam auch so an !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2011)

Dear Hubi, ich scoute mal die Klammen round about 100Km um uns, vielleicht finden mer ja noch 'nen Kamin der fahrbar ist... LG, der Pete


----------



## route61 (29. März 2011)

Ich würde ja furchtbar gerne morgen mitfahren, habe aber leider Hundedienst, wiel ich heute schon direkt nach der Arbeit gefahren bin. 

Schweinheim, Hahnenberg einaml rum und hoch, Steinbach', Hardtwald. Sehr schöne Tour aber keine Trails, weil meine nette Mitfahrerin Tourenrad fährt. Am Eingang zum Hardtwald kamen uns die HAPE Biker (ca. 10) entgegen, dieses Mal bei Tageslicht.

Bin dann noch'n Bisschen im Feld rumgefahren um die 50 km voll zu machen.


----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2011)

> http://www.noz.de/lokales/38222105/nrw-kommunen-sind-sehr-klamm


 Soviel zur Suche in NRW, wir müssen den 100Km-Radius wohl ernsthaftt bemühen - ich schnüffel weiter!!!





Trailschnüffelnd weiter, der Pete - Wuff


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2011)

klizekleine ahrtour gedreht


----------



## route61 (3. April 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> klizekleine ahrtour gedreht



Toller Bericht Hubert. Da könnte man glatt neidisch werden. Du hast das gute Wetter wahrscheinlich optimal genutzt. Ich hab nur neue Griffe montiert, mit 'ner kleinen Tour ausprobiert und eingestellt. 
Wie machst Du diese schönen Panoramabilder?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2011)

Panobilder erzeugt autostitch automatisch aus den einzelbildern


----------



## route61 (3. April 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Panobilder erzeugt autostitch automatisch aus den einzelbildern



Hast DU gut hinbekommen, Belichtung sollte ja gleich sein und gerade sollten sie auch sein .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2011)

Jo Belichtung am besten auf Manuel.
sooo gerade müssen sie jetzt nicht sein.
Autostitch haut die aneinander, das gibt dann meist oben und unten gekrümmte Ränder und die kann man ja dann wieder zurecht schneiden


----------



## route61 (3. April 2011)

Das hängt ja auch ein Bisschen von Deiner Software am PC ab, da das ja nicht auf der Camera gemacht wird. Bei meinen bisherigen Stitches sah man meist ziemlich gut, dass es welche sind .


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2011)

Aus! Schluss jetzt! Der bikende des Lesens mächtige Jünger erwartet hier schliesslich zu Recht das Laktat der Tourenberichte und nicht den Förderkurs "Ich-schniepel-dir-den-Frame-gerade"! Der Bertram soll man sofort in der VHS-Euskirchen "Tourenbilder-leicht-in-Öl" googeln und den Meister wegen der knappen Zeit (Bau droht) noch in den Restminuten sein Wissen ins WWW semmeln lassen - Dank an dieser Stell - auch für die Nocken() LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (3. April 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Aus! Schluss jetzt! Der bikende des Lesens mächtige Jünger erwartet hier schliesslich zu Recht das Laktat der Tourenberichte und nicht den Förderkurs "Ich-schniepel-dir-den-Frame-gerade"! Der Bertram soll man sofort in der VHS-Euskirchen "Tourenbilder-leicht-in-Öl" googeln und den Meister wegen der knappen Zeit (Bau droht) noch in den Restminuten sein Wissen ins WWW semmeln lassen - Dank an dieser Stell - auch für die Nocken() LG, der Pete


 Hast ja recht.  Ich werd' den "Meister" dann am 15. ausführlich interviewen. Da Dich das nicht interessiert, werde ich meine "Herausfindungen" dann auch nicht hier posten, däh.

Was für Nocken waren das? Die will ich auch!


----------



## yogi71 (6. April 2011)

Hibääät,
bin heute nicht dabei! Dat schaff ich nicht und mein Bike ist von gestern noch so eingesaut, sodass ich zuhause angekommen dachte, verdammt Du hast doch Eins in weiß aufgebaut und net braun!!!!


----------



## route61 (6. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hibääät,
> bin heute nicht dabei! Dat schaff ich nicht und mein Bike ist von gestern noch so eingesaut, sodass ich zuhause angekommen dachte, verdammt Du hast doch Eins in weiß aufgebaut und net braun!!!!


 
Am besten das Eisen schmieden, so lange es noch warm ist. War natürlich zeitlich etwas schwierig gestern, habs aber nach dem Duschen noch schnell "geschmiedet".


----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2011)

Hubäät - mer merken datt steigende Alter! Je oller der Biker desto bunter werden mer! Der Chef kam heute in Laubfroschgrün auf weißem Freerider vom Acker heim - Jugend, seit gewarnt (DIE haben die Jugend - wir die FLOCKEN) LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (9. April 2011)

Froschgrün ist in! Eben Malojastyle 2011


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

...und Hauptsache FLOCKEN - wo sich Portugal mal eben unter den Bikerschutzschirm begibt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2011)

Watt geht mit euch zwei ? Bauschutt jerooch ?


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

Viel schlimmer - für 45 Kilometer von Mutti die Wildcard bekommen - Wildnis- sei gewarnt! Born to be wild, der Pete "Der hinter dem Laubfrosch seinem Hintern tanzt..."


----------



## yogi71 (10. April 2011)

Heut nix Laubfrosch, denzentes hazelnut mit JFFR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Heut nix Laubfrosch, denzentes hazelnut mit JFFR



Bei mir auch, wobei ich den Pete aber gerne in orangefarbener Oberschenkelpelle sehen würde. Bis gleich Jungs. 

@Hubert: Falls du durchtrainierte, gutaussehende Biker auf dem Weg vom Fliewatüütschem Heimathafen zum Zikkurat siehst, sei gewarnt, wir sind es nicht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2011)

Ach ! Ich dachte ihr reist mit dem Auto an um Kräfte zu sparen


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

Jetzt verratet doch nich alles - wir haben die Rolatoren farblich anjepasst - Teamstyle halt!


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Heut nix Laubfrosch, denzentes hazelnut mit JFFR


...wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann hinter Haselnüssen zu tanzen - "Hauptsache: Nüsse!" sagt das angeborene Eichhörnchen in mir (irgendwann iss immer mal wieder Winter!)


----------



## yogi71 (10. April 2011)

ohhhhhh, fahr dann lieber vor mir!


----------



## othom (10. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ohhhhhh, fahr dann lieber vor mir!



hast du Angst um deine Nüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

....ganz natürlich wenn man mein Fahrkunst kennt! Er wollte sagen: dann *fall* du lieber vor mir!


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

Lieber Hubäät, dicken Dank an die Komparsen und alle Macher - tolles Management, tolle Guides, toller Kuchen³ -datt die Artenvielfalt der Eifel selbst bei Mutters selbstgebackenem alle Hürden schlägt - Hammerhai!!! Se wird halt viel zu oft verkannt! Tolle Mitfahrer, tolles Wetter, tolles Bike - ich muss mich erst mal einkriegen wenn die Oberschenkel aufhören zu bruzzeln! Und danke auch für die 14 Millionen Anemonen die ihr gepflanzt habt und die Stinki-winki-Bärlauchplantagen Schönstens war's....LG, der Pete, in der Lage eine reife Leistung dieser Größenordnung zu würdigen


----------



## route61 (10. April 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Lieber Hubäät, dicken Dank an die Komparsen und alle Macher - tolles Management, tolle Guides, toller Kuchen³ -datt die Artenvielfalt der Eifel selbst bei Mutters selbstgebackenem alle Hürden schlägt - Hammerhai!!! Se wird halt viel zu oft verkannt! Tolle Mitfahrer, tolles Wetter, tolles Bike - ich muss mich erst mal einkriegen wenn die Oberschenkel aufhören zu bruzzeln! Und danke auch für die 14 Millionen Anemonen die ihr gepflanzt habt und die Stinki-winki-Bärlauchplantagen Schönstens war's....LG, der Pete, in der Lage eine reife Leistung dieser Größenordnung zu würdigen



Da fehlen mir die Worte. Der Pete hat fast alles gesagt, was es zu sagen gibt, aber so eine Tour mit einer Traildichte und so einer Abwechslung würde ich wahrscheinlich im Leben nicht hinbekommen. Toll, was Du da gezaubert hast, Hubert.
Leider hatte ich mich breitschlagen lassen eine Gruppe höher zu fahren, als ich mich selbst eingeschätzt hatte. Habe erwägt mich zurückfallen zu lassen, dann aber doch nicht genug Pudding in den Beinen gehabt. Unser Guide mußte wohl dem fittesten mitfahrer zeigen, daß er auch schnell ist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Die Brücke im Wald bei Maria Rast habe ich diesmal ohne Überschlag "gemeistert". Überhaupt stürzt man bei höherer Geschwindigkeit nicht so schnell habe ich den Eindruck, weil das Bike und die Beine alles wegdämpfen.

Ich habe vorgeschlagen, mal ein Workshop zu machen: 10 mal die Kehre zwischen Kreuz und Weingarten. Findet bestimmt Anklang.

Nochmals viele tausend Dank Hubert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bis zum nächsten Mal (was ja nicht so lang' hin ist). Dann fachsimplen wir über Panoramafotos stitchen ohne den Pete, däh.


----------



## hornoc (11. April 2011)

War ne schöne Tour, geile Trails, geiles Wetter, Essen und Orga auch optimal.

Allerdings schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an (waren anscheinen in der selben Gruppe), denn unser Guide hat es mit dem Tempo etwas "übertrieben". Die wenigsten in der Gruppe hatten noch Luft um sich mit den Mitfahrern zu unterhalten. 

An dieser Stelle vielen Dank für alles.


----------



## redrace (11. April 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Überhaupt stürzt man bei höherer Geschwindigkeit nicht so schnell habe ich den Eindruck, weil das Bike und die Beine alles wegdämpfen.



Sag ich ja immer: Geschwindigkeit ist Sicherheit!


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2011)

Bei route aber nicht!


----------



## route61 (11. April 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> Sag ich ja immer: Geschwindigkeit ist Sicherheit!


 


yogi71 schrieb:


> Bei route aber nicht!


 
Ich denke, wir können uns einigen:
Die Abhängigkeit der beiden größen ist nicht linear. Irgendwann nimmt die Sicherheit bei weiter steigender Geschwindigkeit wieder ab.


----------



## route61 (11. April 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an (waren anscheinen in der selben Gruppe), denn unser Guide hat es mit dem Tempo etwas "übertrieben". Die wenigsten in der Gruppe hatten noch Luft um sich mit den Mitfahrern zu unterhalten.
> ...


 
Der Guide war der, der am Anfang in der Ansprache ausdrücklich betont hat, daß diese Tour  kein Rennen wäre. 
Er hat aber hinterher gesagt daß er selbst an seiner Grenze gewesen war.


----------



## redrace (11. April 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir können uns einigen:
> Die Abhängigkeit der beiden größen ist nicht linear. Irgendwann nimmt die Sicherheit bei weiter steigender Geschwindigkeit wieder ab.



Aber doch nur in der Theorie! Oder?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ....
> Er hat aber hinterher gesagt daß er selbst an seiner Grenze gewesen war.



Sowas sagt ein guter Guide immer nach einer Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Lieber Hubäät, dicken Dank an die Komparsen und alle Macher - tolles Management, tolle Guides, toller Kuchen³ -datt die Artenvielfalt der Eifel selbst bei Mutters selbstgebackenem alle Hürden schlägt - Hammerhai!!! Se wird halt viel zu oft verkannt! Tolle Mitfahrer, tolles Wetter, tolles Bike - ich muss mich erst mal einkriegen wenn die Oberschenkel aufhören zu bruzzeln! Und danke auch für die 14 Millionen Anemonen die ihr gepflanzt habt und die Stinki-winki-Bärlauchplantagen Schönstens war's....LG, der Pete, in der Lage eine reife Leistung dieser Größenordnung zu würdigen




Leeven Pete, werde die Worte versuchen entsprechend weiter zu adressieren. 

Ein Hofknicks auch an den König ! Immer wieder toll anzuschaun wie JFFR bei solchen Events auftreten. Eine starke Truppe 
Sollte ich bei den Kötern mal abgesägt werden schicke ich meine Bewerbung als Hofnarr per Einschreiben


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2011)

Ohhh ja, der Hofnarr fehlt mir noch! Dachte immer an Robin, aber der ziert sich so!
Melde bitte auch einen Gruß von mir an die Organisatoren. Es war erstklassig! Aber unser Guide Udo muss man mal etwas zügeln......oder leitet das nächstemal die zügige Runde!


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2011)

Wir haben auch immer ein oranges Argument in der Vorhand! Aber wir liiieeebeeen die Köter in deiner Rückhand - und die sind ja auch allesamt knuffelig fix - Gruss an Udo, ich werde auch nächstes Jahr in seinem Rücken verenden - nochmals hier orange Vorhand:





Soviel zum Arbeitsgerät des Oberköters zum Saisonmittelpunkt - möge es stetig rühren... und vielleicht kann der eine oder andere "Mutti"-Kuchen sein Finish darin bekommen! LG, der Pete


----------



## route61 (12. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber unser Guide Udo muss man mal etwas zügeln......oder leitet das nächstemal die zügige Runde!


 
Damit hätten wir in allen drei 45 km Gruppen beschwerden über die zu zügige Geschwindigkeit. Sag' denen mal, daß es sich nicht um ein Rennen handelt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2011)

Ääääh, da war die Tastatur wohl schneller als das Hinr oder ?
Es gab 4 Gruppen !
45km Ambitioniert
45km Frankgruppe
45km Hubigruppe
45km Udogruppe
Die einzige beschwerde in meiner Gruppe kam von einem gewissen Herrn im roten Trikot der hatte a) etwas an der Traumfigur des Guides zu nörgeln und b) war ihm die letzte gerade etwas zu schwer zu tretten 
Beschwerden übers Tempo sind mir in meiner Gruppe nicht zu Ohren gekommen.
Am besten sowas immer gleich vor ORt kritisieren, wie soll man sonst besser werden. Werde es aber entsprechend adressieren, danke für die Kritik


----------



## route61 (12. April 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ääääh, da war die Tastatur wohl schneller als das Hinr oder ?
> Es gab 4 Gruppen !
> 45km Ambitioniert
> 45km Frankgruppe
> ...




Nein, das war irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen. Wahrscheinlich habe ich vergeblich auf der Radrebellen-Website nach den Infos gesucht, die ich per Mail bekommen hatte.

Aber jetzt macht das ganze auch Sinn, weil der Guide der JFFR Udo war und der Guide der Moderaten auch nicht Du warst.

Also ich behaupte das Gegenteil: Es gab nicht in der Hälfte der Gruppen Beschwerden über zu schnelles Tempo, sondern in der Hälfte der Gruppen keine Beschwerden über zu schnelles Tempo .

Der ambitionierte Guide fuhr ja am Anfang auch noch gemäßigt. Später als die Frankgruppe auflief, gab er aber ordentlich Gas. Ich beschwer' mich aber nicht wirklich, da ich mich ja hätte zurückfallen lassen können.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ...
> Also ich behaupte das Gegenteil: Es gab nicht in der Hälfte der Gruppen Beschwerden über zu schnelles Tempo, sondern in der Hälfte der Gruppen keine Beschwerden über zu schnelles Tempo .
> ...



Ah ok, Nachts isset ja auch kälter als draußen !


----------



## yogi71 (12. April 2011)

Wir werden Ihn nie verstehen, lieber Hubi! So sind sie, die.....


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2011)

Dank' - oh Wächter der Pics - für Reagieren in Lichtgeschwindigkeit  So schnell krieg' ich den Pinsel garnicht geschwungen!!! (Auf dem Ölbild, oh eventuell missinterpretierendes Ferkel!) LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (12. April 2011)

Hey Hubert,
bei dir war das Tempo einfach ideal für eine Spaßtour. In der Gruppe vorher waren alle ein wenig Krank, kein gequatsche, über 80% am oder überm Limit und als ich dies gesagt habe, wäre ich fast von 2-3 Mitfahrern gesteinigt worden. Naja wers braucht! Deswegen bin ich/wir zu dir gewechselt.

lg

Günni


----------



## yogi71 (12. April 2011)

Das ist eben bei all solchen Veranstaltungen. Darum nehmen wir immer die Spassgruppen, da gibt et immer was zu lachen und ist enstpannt!


----------



## route61 (12. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das ist eben bei all solchen Veranstaltungen. Darum nehmen wir immer die Spassgruppen, da gibt et immer was zu lachen und ist enstpannt!



Da is was dran ...

Ich glaub' Du hattest recht, vor drei Wochen als Du meintest, Du könntest mir eine schnelle Truppe zeigen. Für Leute, die Spaß dran haben immer vorne oder der schnellste zu sein, ist das vorne vielleicht auch das Richtige. Ich habe u.a. Spaß, wenn ich mich unterhalten kann, das geht halt im Windschatten nicht so gut ))


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2011)

Hi Günni, hier sorgen die Köter aber auch für eine Altersbereinigung:
Sind sie zu schnell, bist du zu schwach (Oberschenkel brennen noch vom Sonntach...) LG, der Pete (weiter so, Ihr Köters, wir machen Winters durch um euch Frühlings zu kriegen....)


----------



## redrace (13. April 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Beschwerden übers Tempo sind mir in meiner Gruppe nicht zu Ohren gekommen.



HUHU
Frag mal die Frau, die mit dem Nörgeler im roten Trikot angereist war. 
Aber das lag wohl am Trainingszustand der Fahrerin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Frag mal die Frau, die mit dem Nörgeler im roten Trikot angereist war.
> Aber das lag wohl am Trainingszustand der Fahrerin



Die hat nich zu nörgeln, schliesslich hatte die ja nen kompetenten Hilfsantrieb dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ohhh ja, der Hofnarr fehlt mir noch! Dachte immer an Robin, aber der ziert sich so!
> Melde bitte auch einen Gruß von mir an die Organisatoren. Es war erstklassig! Aber unser Guide Udo muss man mal etwas zügeln......oder leitet das nächstemal die zügige Runde!



Heee, ich bin doch amtlich anerkannter Senftenträger!


----------



## yogi71 (14. April 2011)

Ach, jetzt bist Du wieder Senftenträger? Aha, dann kannste mich ja demnächst die Berge hochtragen


----------



## supasini (14. April 2011)

also ich tauge nur als kastenwart...


----------



## yogi71 (14. April 2011)

auch nicht schlecht....son Kastenwart, wenn die Kästen lecker Stoff beinhalten!


----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2011)

Ich steige mal ins Köchelverzeichnes deutscher Burgenromantik runter um uns noch en paar Pöstchen auszugraben - wird ja mittlerweile richtig voll um den Königshof! Beste Genesung, Hubi  war'ste auffem Amt zu spärlich bekleidet? Danke nochmal an die Steffi für den goldenen Daumen beim Schnappschuss - hab' ich vieeel Freude dran! LG, der Pete.
Wieviel Senftenträger können mer eigentlich einstellen um DEN König zu stemmen???


----------



## on any sunday (15. April 2011)

Ist eure Senfte eigentlich mittelscharf oder kommt sie etwa aus Düsseldorf?


----------



## supasini (15. April 2011)

ich wäre ja entweder für ne schöne Honig-Senfte aus Montjoie oder aber die Löwen-Variante - wenn sie denn gut brüllt!


----------



## on any sunday (15. April 2011)

Ob Gott, noch ein Klugschaiza. Ich hoffe, wir müssen sie nicht zu stark besenftigen. Viel Spaß morgen beim exploren, hab leider ein anderes Date.


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2011)

Ist der Vorstehhund bei der Hunderunde Mittwochs dabei - Genesung latürnich vorrausgesetzt? Mer müssen da watt regeln...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2011)

Nö der Vorstehköter is schnürche am spanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2011)

Na, dann ist ja hoffentlich "alles im Lot"!


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2011)

Hubi, besten dank für die Testrunde heute, waren ja getestete fuffzisch Kilometer und jede Menge HM. Das war ne schöne Truppe.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2011)

Ja war super mit euch ! Hoffe das es noch die ein oder andere Wiederholung gibt


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2011)

Das glaub ma!


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2011)

Die nächsten Höhenmeter macht der Vorstehhund hoffentlich mit unserem "Team"-Schwammbrett....


----------



## Pete04 (25. April 2011)

....ganz ohne Zuhilfenahme von Flatterband schon mal drauf-los-jebaut (konnt's nitt abwarten) - kuckst du Bauwerke der Eifel im Thread!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2011)

So hier vorab schon mal'n TERMIN für nächste Woche


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2011)

Da simmer im Harz und lassen den Brocken rocken!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Mai 2011)

Schaffe, schaffe Häusle baue .......





........ es wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. Mai 2011)

Booooaaaahh, der Hubi baut 'nen Pumptrack im Vorgarten! ...und die Gitter für die Zuschauer stehen auch schon da! ....und datt You-never-can-without-it-Dixie! Jungs, der Sommer kann kommen(r)n! (Bei der Eventdichte geht datt eine oder andere Großevent inne Eifel aber den Bersch erraff...) LG, Schwammbrett-Pete


----------



## redrace (9. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> So hier vorab schon mal'n TERMIN für nächste Woche



HUHU
Ich muss den Hund irgendwo parken und dann komme ich! Wenn ich keinen Parkplatz finde wünsche ich Euch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## route61 (9. Mai 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ich muss den Hund irgendwo parken und dann komme ich! Wenn ich keinen Parkplatz finde wünsche ich Euch einen schönen Tag!



Huhuu,

ich dachte, Du musst sonntags arbeiten ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Mai 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ich muss den Hund irgendwo parken und dann komme ich! Wenn ich keinen Parkplatz finde wünsche ich Euch einen schönen Tag!



Kanns auch bei mir parken, den Hund ketten wir so lange auf dem Blumen & Kleintiermarkt an, da fällt der nicht weiter auf


----------



## Pete04 (9. Mai 2011)

> Kanns auch bei mir parken, den Hund ketten wir so lange auf dem Blumen & Kleintiermarkt an, da fällt der nicht weiter auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...oder an datt Dixie - ist für Höchstbelastungen gebaut!


----------



## redrace (10. Mai 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Huhuu,
> 
> ich dachte, Du musst sonntags arbeiten ;-)



HUHU
Dein Termin war doch am 8.5 oder hab ich mich da verlesen?
Wenn nicht, dann war meine Absage nicht böse gemeint!
Gruß Meik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (10. Mai 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...oder an datt Dixie - ist für Höchstbelastungen gebaut!



Das müsste keine hohen Belastungen aushalten. Mein Hund ist genau wie ich: Ruhig und zurückhaltend!


----------



## yogi71 (10. Mai 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> Das müsste keine hohen Belastungen aushalten. Mein Hund ist genau wie ich: Ruhig und zurückhaltend!


----------



## route61 (10. Mai 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Dein Termin war doch am 8.5 oder hab ich mich da verlesen?
> Wenn nicht, dann war meine Absage nicht böse gemeint!
> Gruß Meik


 
Meinerseits auch nicht böse gemeint. Ich dachte halt, Du musst JEDEN Sonntag arbeiten . Mein Termin war in der Tat am 08.05. und es war Klasse, auch wenn ich allein unterwegs war (guckst Du hier).

Ich hoffe, ICH kann am Sonntag, weil meine Frau am Vortag Geburtstag feiert.


----------



## redrace (10. Mai 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ICH kann am Sonntag, weil meine Frau am Vortag Geburtstag feiert.



Dann trink doch nur Cola!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2011)

....trink, trink brüderleeeeiiiin trink ......


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. Mai 2011)

Jaaa, nicht lang schnacken, Kopp in`n Nacken.


----------



## route61 (10. Mai 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> Dann trink doch nur Cola!



Oder ich trink' nur Kölsch, und davon nicht zu viel. Das vertrag' ich gut. 
Als Gastgeber und besonders als dessen Partner hat man eh wenig Zeit zum Trinken, weil man sich einbisschen um die Gäste kümmern muss.
Und wenns 'ne sehr gute Feier wird, fahr ich halt nächstes mal mit.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. Mai 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Oder ich trink' nur Kölsch, und davon nicht zu viel. Das vertrag' ich gut.
> Als Gastgeber und besonders als dessen Partner hat man eh wenig Zeit zum Trinken, weil man sich einbisschen um die Gäste kümmern muss.
> Und wenns 'ne sehr gute Feier wird, fahr ich halt nächstes mal mit.



Dann mach ich wohl so einiges falsch. Ich trink nicht nur Kölsch, dafür aber leider manchmal zuviel. Und das vertrag ich dann garnicht :kotz:. 
Als Gastgeber hab ich immer viel Zeit zum trinken, da ich ja mit jedem Gast was mittrinken muss, damit ich möglichst schnell ruhig bin und nicht jedem die Zunge in´s Ohr lege und nerve.
Und wenn es dann `ne sehr gute Feier war, denk ich garnicht ans fahren, geschweige denn an den nächsten Tag. Denn da bin ich sowieso krank. In diesem Sinne, schöne Feier


----------



## route61 (10. Mai 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Dann mach ich wohl so einiges falsch. Ich trink nicht nur Kölsch, dafür aber leider manchmal zuviel. Und das vertrag ich dann garnicht :kotz:.
> Als Gastgeber hab ich immer viel Zeit zum trinken, da ich ja mit jedem Gast was mittrinken muss, damit ich möglichst schnell ruhig bin und nicht jedem die Zunge in´s Ohr lege und nerve.
> Und wenn es dann `ne sehr gute Feier war, denk ich garnicht ans fahren, geschweige denn an den nächsten Tag. Denn da bin ich sowieso krank. In diesem Sinne, schöne Feier





Trink' doch mit allen (oder soviel wie möglich) Gästen auf einmal. Dann sparst Du einbisschen Nüchternheit auf.

Eine gute Feier macht sich nicht unbedingt an der Menge "Alcohol consumed" fest, sondern allgemein am Spaß, den man mit den Leuten hat. Kann vorkommen, daß dabei viel Alk konsumiert wird, muss aber nicht.

Ich kann auch ohne Spaß Alkohol haben.


----------



## yogi71 (11. Mai 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Als Gastgeber hab ich immer viel Zeit zum trinken, da ich ja mit jedem Gast was mittrinken muss, damit ich möglichst schnell ruhig bin und nicht jedem die Zunge in´s Ohr lege und nerve.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. Mai 2011)

Hubert, ich muß leider für Sonntag wieder absagen. Mir steigt die Baustelle so langsam über den Kopf. 
Da ich Samstag arbeiten muß um die teuren Handwerker zu bezahlen hab ich nur noch den Sonntag um gewisse Räum und Hilfsarbeiten zu machen. 
Oh mann....was hab ich da nur angefangen....


----------



## redrace (12. Mai 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hubert, ich muß leider für Sonntag wieder absagen. Mir steigt die Baustelle so langsam über den Kopf.
> Da ich Samstag arbeiten muß um die teuren Handwerker zu bezahlen hab ich nur noch den Sonntag um gewisse Räum und Hilfsarbeiten zu machen.
> Oh mann....was hab ich da nur angefangen....



HUHU
In Gedanken sind wir bei Dir!


----------



## yogi71 (12. Mai 2011)

Wir auch!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Mai 2011)

Also, wenn die gefühlt Gebenden des SocialNetworks so verstrickt werden in ihrer Zeitlichkeit - Zeit, mal über die Tour der Maurer nachzudenken - 200 Bikecollegas fallen über die Baustelle her und machen Heinzelmädchenmässig alles palletti  - das wär Mal ein Event!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2011)

Hei Uwe, schade aber so is dat halt wenn ma am Brosche is.
Dann machen wir nächstes Jahr (sofern wir dann fertig sind  ) ne "Handlampes-Baustelle"-zu-"Hubi-Baustelle"-Tour.


----------



## redrace (13. Mai 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Also, wenn die gefühlt Gebenden des SocialNetworks so verstrickt werden in ihrer Zeitlichkeit - Zeit, mal über die Tour der Maurer nachzudenken - 200 Bikecollegas fallen über die Baustelle her und machen Heinzelmädchenmässig alles palletti  - das wär Mal ein Event!!!!



Ich bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit!



> Hei Uwe, schade aber so is dat halt wenn ma am Brosche is.
> Dann machen wir nächstes Jahr (sofern wir dann fertig sind ) ne "Handlampes-Baustelle"-zu-"Hubi-Baustelle"-Tour.



Cool, bei Uwe Frühstück und bei Hubert Grillen! Astrein!

P.S. Am Sonntag komme ich! Frau und Hund sind untergebracht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2011)

Bring ne Regenjacke mit es soll schütten !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. Mai 2011)

Dann tu mal was dagegen. Der Organisator ist auch für das Wetter verantwortlich, ansonsten gibt es .


----------



## redrace (13. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bring ne Regenjacke mit es soll schütten !



HUHU
Ich ruf vorher an, wenn es regnet bleibe ich schön zu hause und denk an Euch! Ich fahre nicht mehr wenn es regnet, aus dem Alter bin ich raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Mai 2011)

Werd morgen ganz früh mal raus schauen und dann berichten wie's aussieht.
Die haben für morgen reichlich Regen gemeldet, bleibt abzuwarten wann.
Je nachdem können wir die Tour ja dann verschieben, ich denke für ne Tour im Regen
braucht niemand von etwas weiter weg hier anzureisen. Nass werden kann man auch zu Hause


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Werd morgen ganz früh mal raus schauen und dann berichten wie's aussieht.
> Die haben für morgen reichlich Regen gemeldet, bleibt abzuwarten wann.
> Je nachdem können wir die Tour ja dann verschieben, ich denke für ne Tour im Regen
> braucht niemand von etwas weiter weg hier anzureisen. Nass werden kann man auch zu Hause



Ich wäre schwer für verschieben, dann könnten wir auch mitfahren!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Mai 2011)

Ihr habt immer ersten oder zweiten Sonntag Auswärtsspiel ?


----------



## Enrgy (14. Mai 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> Ich fahre nicht mehr wenn es regnet, aus dem Alter bin ich raus!



Dito. Bin zwar trotzdem früh auf, weil ich meine Frau um halb 8 nach Köln bringen muß  
Deswegen ist die Tour für mich Langschläfer überhaupt erst machbar
Aber bei hoher Regenwahrscheinlichkeit brauche ich auch keine 70km Anreise. Sowas geht nur im WP


----------



## Handlampe (14. Mai 2011)

Sehr feine Ideen.

Sowohl von Pete als auch von Hubert.
Vielleicht könnte man die beiden Geschichten sogar kombinieren:

Zuerst schlagen mal 200 Bikersleutz bei mir auf....ebnen die Bude ein und ziehen wieder alles hoch ....dann geht es mit dem Rad zu Hubert und dann wird da eben mal die Hütte zusammen gekloppt.


----------



## redrace (14. Mai 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sehr feine Ideen.
> 
> Sowohl von Pete als auch von Hubert.
> Vielleicht könnte man die beiden Geschichten sogar kombinieren:
> ...



HUHU
Wo ist der Punkt mit dem Frühstück und dem Grillen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (14. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> .... Nass werden kann man auch zu Hause


 
Naja, in Köln scheint ja immer die Sonne 

Aber das Kerlchen da ist echt geil....


----------



## Enrgy (14. Mai 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Zuerst schlagen mal 200 Bikersleutz bei mir auf....ebnen die Bude ein und ziehen wieder alles hoch ....dann geht es mit dem Rad zu Hubert und dann wird da eben mal die Hütte zusammen gekloppt.



Bei 200 Leuten könnten wir fast ne Eimerkette mit deinem Schutt bis zum Hubert sein Häusken machen. Quasi hier abreißen und da wieder aufbauen. Alles unter dem Modewort "Nachhaltigkeit" 

Also ich hab mich mal vorsichtshalber wieder ausgetragen, werde morgen mal die Regenlage beobachten und dann kurzfristig entscheiden...


----------



## route61 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich geh' jetzt erst mal schlafen, und nach dem Aufstehen schau ich auf's Radar (http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/47.html) und entscheide dann.

Hoofentlich bis gleich ....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2011)

Kanns liegen bleiben ! Oder schau mal aus dem fenster da braucht man kein Radar um zu sehen das es regnet.

Also hier hat es gerade Angefangen zu regnen. Und das nich zu knapp. Ich sagen dann die Tour heute mal ab, Nachholtermin  folgt dann in kürze. Wünsch euch nen geruhsamen Sonntag !


----------



## Enrgy (15. Mai 2011)

Bin raus, ist mir zu naß und zu kalt 

Viel Spaß trotzdem!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Mai 2011)

Tja, hat wohl nicht sollen sein. Dann werd ich den Sonntag mit meiner besseren Hälfte verbringen. Das ist total schön und ich freu mich drauf, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## route61 (15. Mai 2011)

Is ja echt schauerhaft, das Wetter heute 

Ich hoffe blos, daß der Regen so ergiebig ist, daß die Wasservorräte (Zisterne und Tonnen) etwas aufgefüllt werden.


----------



## surftigresa (15. Mai 2011)

Ihr nehmt mir die Ausrede für die Hausarbeit... 

@Hubert,
gibt es das Kerlchen auch mit Sonnenschirm? Der wäre mir wesentlich sympatischer!!!!!!

Gruss,
Melanie, die jetzt bügeln mus....


----------



## Luzifer (15. Mai 2011)

Schade. Das bisschen Regen...

Naja, die Ansprüche ans Wetter steigen wohl mit zunehmenden Temperaturen.


----------



## othom (15. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Hubert,
> gibt es das Kerlchen auch mit Sonnenschirm? Der wäre mir wesentlich sympatischer!!!!!!
> 
> Gruss,
> Melanie, die jetzt bügeln mus....



ja den gibt es 



muss man halt doch 







und ich mache dann den hier 


meine Frau ist heute auch so drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2011)

Die gummierten Parts eines Mountainbikes sollten möglichst oft nach unten zeigen


Team Kofo-Ville-Cux-Biker 

Watt ist denn datt jetzt - wir waren doch nur TAGE wech!?
Kondomieren wir jetzt durch den Wald???

Lösung für Sonntach wäre der Wurmberg Braunlage gewesen,
selbe Scheiss-Voraussage - aber nix eingetroffen...
Unterm Fullface haben die Gesichter auch noch
Einheitssprache gesprochen....




​


----------



## Enrgy (17. Mai 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die gummierten Parts eines Mountainbikes sollten möglichst oft nach unten zeigen​




Die Lenkergriffe? Deshalb seid ihr so vollverkleidet unterwegs...​


----------



## Pete04 (18. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Lenkergriffe? Deshalb seid ihr so vollverkleidet unterwegs...



Obacht, oh Kritiker, so sah's 10m weiter rechts aus  Da muss der Helm mit.... Ja, ja, die Ostflanke des Wurmbergs wird oft verkannt...


----------



## Enrgy (18. Mai 2011)

Jaja, unter nem Fullface sieht alles gleich viel gefährlicher aus, da gehen Wunsch und Wirklichkeit schnell getrennte Wege


----------



## yogi71 (18. Mai 2011)




----------



## Pete04 (18. Mai 2011)

Oi, peinlich - da war wohl noch datt Panoramabildchen vom Hersteller inne Goggles -  wie bin ich dann all die Trails heil runtergekommen?


----------



## Bleiente (18. Mai 2011)

War auch echt super anstrengend die Schanze nicht zu fahren


----------



## Pete04 (18. Mai 2011)

Mist, Hubi, tschuldigung datt mer uns hier in deinem Postfach so austoben - ich bitte bei Nichtbenutzung 'nen orangen Helm zu "Rita's" mitzubrigen - könne mer 'ne ordentliche Portion Erbsensuppe rauslöffeln... Vielleicht diesmal vorab auffem Geburtstag von der Holden aufschlagen oder ein Zeitfenster für den Start bieten - letztes Jahr konnten mer ja nur dein Fahrzeusch auffem Parkplatz identifizieren... während du Panzerkuhle 3-5 geritten hast... LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2011)

Pete alter Schbammer  is voll ok, solang ich am bauen bin könnt ihr ja hier die Lücken füllen. Wollte so gegen 10 Uhr bei Rita loslegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2011)

Den ganzen Sack Flöhe um 10 Uhr an den Start kriegen - ein Meilenstein... Die zechen doch wie die Berserker!


----------



## yogi71 (19. Mai 2011)

Dat bekommen wir hin! Bei Rita simmer dabei!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2011)

Oh, Machtwort vom Cheffe!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2011)

10:00Uhr is doch fast schon Nachmittags !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. Mai 2011)

Na großartig, 10.00 Uhr! Das ist ja vor´m aufstehen. Das ich immer mit den Jungs fahren muss, die an seniler Bettflucht leiden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2011)

Sei froh das ich mir Abends noch ne heiße Milch mit Honig reindängel sons würden wir um 06:20 schon irgendwo zwischen Stausee Bütgenbach und Kreuz im Venn rumdängeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (20. Mai 2011)

warum auch nicht!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sei froh das ich mir Abends noch ne heiße Milch mit Honig reindängel sons würden wir um 06:20 schon irgendwo zwischen Stausee Bütgenbach und Kreuz im Venn rumdängeln



Dann mach mal mehr auf´m Bau. Dann bist du wenigstens ausgelastet und kaputt. Vielleicht zieh ich dich dann auch am Berg mal ab, neulich hat es ja so gut wie geklappt. Hab dich ganz schön stehen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Mai 2011)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## yogi71 (21. Mai 2011)

Ja dat sieht doch schon juut aus!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Mai 2011)

Jo, bisher läufts super ! Leider hat bisher niemand vergessen die Rechnung zu schreiben 
Wenns so weiter läuft sind wir wohl Weihnachten drin, aber mal abwarten. Wenn dann können wir die "Knecht-Ruprecht-Knüppel-aus-dem-Sack-Tour-2011" von dort aus starten !


----------



## yogi71 (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## redrace (22. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jo, bisher läufts super !
> Wenns so weiter läuft sind wir wohl Weihnachten drin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Mai 2011)

Lach du ruhig ! Wennich dir Weihnachten meine Weihnachtskugeln präsentieren wirst du nur noch


----------



## redrace (22. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Lach du ruhig ! Wennich dir Weihnachten meine Weihnachtskugeln präsentieren wirst du nur noch



Deine Glocken, äh Kugeln will ich gar nicht sehen!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Mai 2011)

He, so feine Kugeln, die hat der Imperator persönlich ausgesucht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sach ma du kranke Sau, du bist nicht wirklich den Trail bei Vussem hochgefahren den ich letzte Woche in OSM eingezeichnet hab oder ? Kommsde oben an soner Funkantenne raus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (22. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> He, so feine Kugeln, die hat der Imperator persönlich ausgesucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich, da wo Du nur runter fahren kannst fahr ich hoch! Astreiner Anstieg!


----------



## Luzifer (22. Mai 2011)

jetzt wirds Interessant...

Wo find ich diesen OSM


----------



## redrace (22. Mai 2011)

Luzifer schrieb:


> jetzt wirds Interessant...
> 
> Wo find ich diesen OSM



OSM= http://www.openstreetmap.de

Trail


----------



## Luzifer (23. Mai 2011)

Danke!

Nicht schlecht, da sind ja auch die kleinsten Wege eingezeichnet. Allerdings nicht immer richtig.

Endet der besagte Trail in Eiserfey ? Ist doch die kleine schwarze Linie - oder ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2011)

Kaum wird hier was von bergauf fahren geredet will der Luzifer auch dahin 
Genau die schwarze gestrichelte Linie. Die meisten sind aber korrekt eingezeichnet.


----------



## redrace (23. Mai 2011)

Luzifer schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Nicht schlecht, da sind ja auch die kleinsten Wege eingezeichnet. Allerdings nicht immer richtig.



HUHU
Bis jetzt habe ich alle kleinen Wege gefunden, auch wenn er ein paar Meter daneben lag. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Hubert hat aber Recht die meisten Wege stimmen. Kleine Ungenauigkeiten gibt es immer!
Du kannst ja mitmachen bei OSM und die Wege korrigieren. Aber Vorsicht, dass Ganze hat ein gewisses Suchtpotential!


----------



## Luzifer (23. Mai 2011)

> Natürlich, da wo Du nur runter fahren kannst fahr ich hoch! Astreiner Anstieg!



Du meinst aber doch nicht den Trail mit der kleinen Stufe am Anfang mitten im Feld - oder ? 
Den könnte ICH ja noch nichtmal runterfahren. 
Falls doch, bekommt der Ausdruck "kranke Sau" nochmal eine völlig neue Bedeutung.:kotz:

Du meinst GANZ SICHER den gemütlichen Wiesentrail mit den vielen Ausruhmöglichkeiten - ganz bestimmt !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich find den runter auf jedenfall wesentlich entspannter als rauf


----------



## redrace (23. Mai 2011)

Luzifer schrieb:


> Du meinst aber doch nicht den Trail mit der kleinen Stufe am Anfang mitten im Feld - oder ?
> Den könnte ICH ja noch nichtmal runterfahren.



Alles ist fahrbar! Manches aber nur einmal im Leben. Ich muss gestehen die letzten 2 Meter habe ich geschoben. Aber ich probiere die noch mal! 



> Also ich find den runter auf jedenfall wesentlich entspannter als rauf


Ich auch, aber das nütz ja auch nichts!  Hoch musste ich doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer (24. Mai 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> Alles ist fahrbar! Manches aber nur einmal im Leben. Ich muss gestehen die letzten 2 Meter habe ich geschoben. Aber ich probiere die noch mal




RESPEKT

Glaub nicht das ich das schaff
Naja, hab als Ausrede ja noch 29/32


----------



## redrace (24. Mai 2011)

Luzifer schrieb:


> Naja, hab als Ausrede ja noch 29/32



Na und ich hab nur 32/32!


----------



## Luzifer (24. Mai 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> Na und ich hab nur 32/32!



Du bist doch nicht auf dem mittleren Blatt da hoch ?!?!

Ich glaub wir müssen mal zusammen fahren!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Mai 2011)

Als der Meik noch schön und Jung war wär der sowas im dicken Blatt hochgetreten !


----------



## supasini (24. Mai 2011)

32-32: das war an meinem ersten MTB der erste Gang!


----------



## redrace (24. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> 32-32: das war an meinem ersten MTB der erste Gang!



Als ich angefangen habe gab es gar keine 32er Kassetten, da war bei 28 schluss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. Mai 2011)

sicher?
mein erstes MT hatte 32-42-52 mit 14-32 6-fach Kassette, also sagenhafte 18 Gänge (was auf dem Drachenfels für Ehrfurcht bei den Spaziergängern und eine unglaublich geschwellte Brust bei Besitzer des edlen Stahlrosses sorgte) - das war 1986. Mein Vater hatte dank mehr liquider Mittel damals schon ein Schauff Alpin II mit Deore-Schaltung und Biopace-Kettenblättern.
Ich erinnere mich noch gut an emien Non-Shimano-Phase, an die Zeit, als Suntour den Compact-Drive erfand (mit vorne 24-36-46 statt 28-28-48) - was hab ich mich aufgeregt: das braucht kein Mensch, die geringeren Zähnezahlen sind nur dazu da, dass die Blätter schneller verschleißen, das kann sich doch keiner mehr leisten,... 
und heute? dekadente Räder und der Keller ist voll


----------



## redrace (24. Mai 2011)

HUHU
Ja ja damals das waren noch Zeiten! Also wenn ich mich nicht irre hatte mein erstes "Bergrad" auch 6 fach mit 14/28, aber das ist schon so lange her, dass ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen werde! War auf jeden Fall schwer zu treten im Siebengebirge!

End of off topic!


----------



## Enrgy (25. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Mein Vater hatte dank mehr liquider Mittel damals schon ein Schauff Alpin II mit Deore-Schaltung und Biopace-Kettenblättern...



Diese Konstellation kommt mir bekannt vor. So ein Schauff hatte mein Vater auch, war allerdings kein Alpin, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Damals war ich noch motorisiert im Gelände unterwegs und ich hab mir das Teil mal ausgeliehen für eine Spritztour in die Wupperberge. Mountainbike mit so ner Megaschaltung => erstmal den steilsten Berg gesucht, den ich finden konnte. Also die Serpentinen zum Pilz rauf gequält eek, zu guter Letzt raufgehüpft. Als Trialer natürlich ohne Fuß absetzen, Pausen wurden stehend auf dem Rad eingelegt.
Oben angekommen mit Puls 300 und Sternchen vor den Augen kriege ich einen RIESENSCHRECK, weil ich beim näheren Betrachten der Kettenblätter tatsächlich zunächst geglaubt habe, ich hätte die Dinger krumm getreten....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich mir das zarte alter von so manchem Nostalgiker hier ansehe dann könnte es auch glatt sein das ihr noch auf sowas durch die wälder gefahren seid:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2011)

Still und starr ruht der See !


----------



## Briefkasten (26. Mai 2011)

Hi, Hubert geht doch aufwärts mit deinem Häuschen 
EG Decke ist ja schon mal drauf 
morgen früh neue Steine und weiter gehts
nix ausruhen und Radeln


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2011)

Würde mein dicker Albert da noch Noppen reindrücken? Das wäre mal ein Tourenziel bei unbewachter Baustelle.... Obwohl, wer den grobschlachtigen Menschenschlag kennt - da werden einem die Noppen anderweitig wieder rückvermittelt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2011)

Die Idee wäre was für die Garage mal sehn wo ich das Reifenprofil rein bekommen !


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2011)

Fix umgesetzt und Klarlack drübber - bei der aufkommenden Rezession fahren wir in 5 Jahren alle Hankook-Einheits-Schlappen vonne Reisernters.... Nu, dann haben mer's auch den Einheits-Grip - so werden Looser rasch enttarnt... LG, der Pete, gerade Schlappen-Vorrats-anlegend...


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> so werden *Looser* rasch enttarnt....



Loser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2011)

...ja,ja - nach fest kommt lose!


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juni 2011)

He, korrekt behelmter (!) Häuslebauer, nu mal flott nach Tante Rita paar Pics reingesemmelt - sonst kackst du uns im Ranking ja völlig ab!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juni 2011)

Ei Ei Captain, wird erledigt. Zwischenzeitlich kannst du dich ja mit Pics von der Vatertagstour langweilen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juni 2011)

Leeven Pete, gugsdu Bericht von Rita


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juni 2011)

Fein jemacht - man muss auch nitt alles tun watt der Lagertoni fordert (bei Klosdickel konnt ich noch net mal Pipi...) und ich hoffe ihr konntet den Robin "entröten" ! Hat sich wieder mal voll gelohnt der Guten Sache zu dienen - die Rübe ist jetzt noch voll Vennbeseelt... LG, der Pete
 (zum Vatertagstoürchen nur soviel: bei der Päädstour bin ich froh datt ich Kinder hab'!!!)


----------



## black (5. Juni 2011)

hey hubi,

wieder nette Berichte, 

ich war Freitag auch  an der Mosel super treten 
Samstag konnt ichl eider nit zum Richten de Hauses kommen... da ich selber noch Terrassenausbau im Angriff hab....

evtl. nä woche sonntag tour? ens lure waahh


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juni 2011)

Richtfest dauert noch, Holz braucht noch was zum wachsen.
Mosella is au geil, ich sach nur Eltzbachtal 
Jo könne me ens luure ob Sonntach watt jeht, eventuell auch Montach is ja Pingste !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2011)

Pöngstöürschje


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2011)

Iss die Sprache noch lebendig gesprochen? Festlandsockel?LG, Neander-Pete... (Grobe Vermutung: 1 Pöngs entspricht 2 Weizen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. Juni 2011)

der schraeg spricht eine Kommerner Deformation des Ripuarischen, angereichert durch seine spezielle eigenwillige Orthografie. Da es sich aber um eine gesprochene und gelebte, nicht aber um eine geschriebene Sprache handelt ist die sog. Rechtschreibung im Dialekt ein heißes Eisen. Er meint das hier: http://ksh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pingste


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2011)

Bei os in Kummere stech och e klee bösje vun däh bemmese möt drinn, me sin jo och janz nah draan an däh fritteköpp !


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2011)

> Hellije Jees


 = also doch <= *suffe*!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juni 2011)

Jees = Ziege !


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2011)

Heiliger BimBam


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jees = Ziege !


Ziegenmilch als Frittekopp suffe? Die Eifel entwickelt sich zur Karnevalsbastion...
Danke Supasini! Mit Wikipedia bleib' ich an ihm dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (11. Juni 2011)

Ob sich wohl die, zum Teil erschreckende Anzahl an Nachnamesgleichheit auf manch entlegenem Eifeldorf und die zeitweise auftretende Irritation Auswärtiger in der Übersetzung des Dialektes, gegenseitig bedingen?


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ob sich wohl die, zum Teil erschreckende Anzahl an Nachnamesgleichheit auf manch entlegenem Eifeldorf und die zeitweise auftretende Irritation Auswärtiger in der Übersetzung des Dialektes, gegenseitig bedingen?


Wahrscheinlicher wäre beim auffällig häufig vorkommenden Nasenrückentyp "Matterhorn" dass sie sich gegenseitig_* bedienen*_...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2011)

Man munkelt das Blutgruppe i auch in den Niederungen recht häufig zu finden war. Nur fällt dort die Nachnamensgleicheit wegen Nachnamenshäufigkeit nicht weiter auf !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2011)

Hat eigentlich wer Lust am 03.07.2011 mit nach Rhens zu kommen ?
Wollte nochmal nen Marathon fahren: http://www.mtb-rhens.de/


----------



## redrace (11. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich wer Lust am 03.07.2011 mit nach Rhens zu kommen ?
> Wollte nochmal nen Marathon fahren: http://www.mtb-rhens.de/



Da hab ich nix für drauf!


----------



## route61 (11. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich wer Lust am 03.07.2011 mit nach Rhens zu kommen ?
> Wollte nochmal nen Marathon fahren: http://www.mtb-rhens.de/



Ich habe Lust. Welche Strecke (75 o. 50 km) würdest Du denn fahren wollen?


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juni 2011)

Hubi, wenn mein Handgelenk bis dahin wieder OK ist, bin ich dabei!


----------



## redrace (12. Juni 2011)

HUHU
Alle wieder zu hause?

Bilder von der Runde hab ich hier

Schöne Grüße


----------



## supasini (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo, Martin hat einen ausgekugelten und zwei angebrochene Ellenbogen. Er ist inzwischen eingerenkt und eingegipst und muss bestimmt bis Ende der Woche noch in Mechernich bleiben. 
Danke für Erstversorgung und Fahrradtransport.
Birgit


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juni 2011)

Uiiiiiiiiii,
dann sag ihm mal gute Besserung!
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (12. Juni 2011)

HUHU
Dann mal gute Besserung!
Grüße Meik


----------



## Luzifer (13. Juni 2011)

Shit Happens!
Hätte jedem von uns passieren können. 
Gute und schnelle Besserung, damit es schnell wieder auf´s Rad geht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Hallo, Martin hat einen ausgekugelten und zwei angebrochene Ellenbogen. Er ist inzwischen eingerenkt und eingegipst und muss bestimmt bis Ende der Woche noch in Mechernich bleiben.
> Danke für Erstversorgung und Fahrradtransport.
> Birgit



Na dann mal gute Besserung an den Martin, hoffentlich wird er schnell wieder fit. Auch an dich Birgit nochmal sorry wg. dem Tempo.


----------



## yogi71 (13. Juni 2011)

Hubi, Sonntag ginge bei mir, sollen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden? Werde dort mit einem TwentyNiner fahren!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2011)

Ja können wir gern machen Yogi, lass uns das mal die Woche vorher absprechen, ist ja erst übernächste Woche


----------



## Günni0808 (13. Juni 2011)

Auch ich fand die Runde trotz des unschönen Anfangs ebenfalls sehr schön. Nette Leute und ein paar schöne Trails, was will das Herz mehr. Gute Besserung an den Verunfallten.


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hubi, Sonntag ginge bei mir, sollen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden? Werde dort mit einem TwentyNiner fahren!


Ladglössenvelätel!


----------



## route61 (13. Juni 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ladglössenvelätel!




Ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eins zuzulegen, aber meine Körpergröße ist gerade an der Grenze. Und dann die Investitionskosten ...
Je nachdem, wie sich die Rahmen- und Gabelgeometrien entwickeln, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, daß sich das 29er auf mittlere Sicht bis zu gewissen Körpergrößen durchsetzt.
Die meisten Ladies um die 1.60 m fahren ja auch 26er und nicht 24er.

Aber Pete, sei mal ehrlich, Hauptsache ist doch, daß man den Helm am richtigen Fleck hat, oder?


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2011)

Tjo, den dann bitte aber konsequent auch in "Übelglösse fahlen"...., kuckst du Beispiel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2011)

So, jetz habt ihr mich am Sonntag so belkoppt jemacht da hab ich heut doch glatt die Bremsscheibe ausgetauscht. Hatte doch noch saftige 1,1mm da hätt man doch noch was runterfahren können. Sone Materialverschwendung


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2011)

Da hättste noch rischtisch Kilometer schrubben können! Die Kosten werden wieder am Bau eingespart!!! Nee Nee


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2011)

Fahr doch beide Bremsscheiben bis auf 0,8mm runter und montier die dann zusammen auf eine Nabe. Wenn schon sparen, dann richtig!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2011)

Hey Volker, geniale Idee ! So könnt ich auch am Bau Kohle sparen. Anstatt 12er Dübel hau ich einfach zwei 6er ins Loch !


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2011)

Oder sechs 2er-Dübi's mit dem Anspruch auf "Bohrluder-des-Monats"?! Hier treibt enge Kleidung das Ranking weit nach vorn... bohr dich in die Charts vor bis zur "Dübeline des Monats powered by Fischer"!


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2011)

Pete, mir scheint, du ziehst die Sache mal wieder ins Lächerliche! Hier gehts um fundamentale Erkenntnisse zur Einsparung elementarer Wirtschaftgüter wie Bremsscheiben und Dübel. Da kommst du mit GNTM und DSDS-Gelulle, schäm dich!

PS: neueren Shimano Bremsscheiben liegt ein freigemachter Rücksendeumschlag bei, mit dem an die abgebremste Scheibe zum Recycling an Shimano senden kann, ähnlich den leeren Tonern von Laserdruckern.
Aus den dünnen Scheiben machen sie dann die neuen ICE-Sandwich-Dinger und verkaufen sie als Neuentwicklung!
Sowas können wir doch selber! Und in den Umschlag stecken wir einfach die Scheibe eines anderen Herstellers, dann kommt die ganze Fertigungsstraße in Japan durcheinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2011)

Hupps - zum Ehrenerhalt schiebe ich mir Hubi's Restscheiben in den Popo, finanziere vollkommen Griechenlandfeindlich die Neuscheiben und unternehme einen Nuklearangriff auf den MTB-Server um meine Peinlichkeit zu vertuschen (allein beim Vorsatzbau schrillen in Langley wahrscheinlich alle Alarmglocken...) und gelobe Besserung! Muss nur im sog. "Aprés-Sector" noch die Postmount-Aufnahme angleichen, man gewähre mir und dem Gynäkologen meiner Wahl ein wenig Zeit... Unter Druck, der Pete


----------



## Günni0808 (15. Juni 2011)

nit das unser Hubi dann mit der jetzt neuen und deutlich schwereren Bremsscheibe deutlich an Geschwindigkeit verliert...


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2011)

Hauptsache unsere Baumaschine ist wieder auf den Trails - mer müssen der Gattin Auslöse bezahlen sonst klemmt die ganze Bilderflut für die erfolgsverwöhnte Meute - ich lass schon mal den Hut rumgehen und schick euch per PN meine Notkontodaten...


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2011)

Querverweis zur HP JFFR:
Ett gibt keinen Puttes, ausser, man tuttes (hui, watt Schleifgeräusch im Reimreiter...)


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich muss /die/das Engry kennenlernen, der/die/das erkennt und analysiert mich so schönungslos... Partnerbörse ist angesagt, Darling.de....


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juni 2011)

Elitepartner.de ist das Stichwort, aber da kommsd du ned rein!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juni 2011)

Auszug aus der Flensburger Kartei würd' schon reichen - auf Hubi's gepflegten Seiten tummeln sich ja keine Fummeltrienen...


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2011)

Mensch, du lebst doch noch... Die Luschen leben und werden bis zum Gehfrei alles zur TDH karren...


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. Juli 2011)

Da simma da bei ........


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2011)

Du beweschst dich ja schon wieder im Netz, Lord Helmchen! Spiess alle???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2011)

Spiess brauch ich momentan weniger ! Zur Zeit arbeite ich heher daran das es nicht mehr reinregnet und die andern Löcher auch zu kommen.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2011)

Da sammeln mer bei der TDH mal all datt Bitumen ausse prähistorischen Teergruben - datt bapscht am Dach fantastisch; kann bei etwas Toleranz auch am Bike als "Dichtmilch" hergenommen werden...


----------



## route61 (7. Juli 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Da sammeln mer bei der TDH mal all datt Bitumen ausse prähistorischen Teergruben - datt bapscht am Dach fantastisch; kann bei etwas Toleranz auch am Bike als "Dichtmilch" hergenommen werden...




Du kommst zur TDH? Wünsche Dir dass nix dazwischen kommt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juli 2011)




----------



## Pete04 (15. Juli 2011)

Wie immer Ihr Heldens datt schafft - warum seid Ihr nach 1:00 Min. auf La Gomera? Hammerhai, hier gilt Anmeldepflicht! Kenn isch nitt... LG, der unbeleckte Pete...


----------



## black (6. August 2011)

nach langem melde ich mich auch nochmal zurück...

Tour für Sonntag 14.August ab Monschau geplant:

mehr dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12074


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2011)

Kann ich net !


----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2011)

...andere Fahrradfahrer verstehen? Komm mal wieder ausse Versenkung, jeschätztes Urgestein... im Zweifelsfalle bitte mit am Café auffe Ecke bezüglichen "Pro-MTB-Aufklebern"! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2011)

.... ausse Versenkung jekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (11. September 2011)

Geile Fotos Hubert.

Wie schaffst Du es immer alleine unterwegs zu sein und dann so schöne Fotos zu schießen, auf denen Du selber drauf bist? Meine Kamera hat nur 10 sek. für den Selbstauslöser.


----------



## route61 (11. September 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Geile Fotos Hubert.
> 
> Wie schaffst Du es immer alleine unterwegs zu sein und dann so schöne Fotos zu schießen, auf denen Du selber drauf bist? Meine Kamera hat nur 10 sek. für den Selbstauslöser.



Dem kann ich mich nur zu 100% anschließen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Geile Fotos Hubert.
> 
> Wie schaffst Du es immer alleine unterwegs zu sein und dann so schöne Fotos zu schießen, auf denen Du selber drauf bist? Meine Kamera hat nur 10 sek. für den Selbstauslöser.



Meine auch  Geschwindigkeit ist halt alles


----------



## hornoc (11. September 2011)

> Meine auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin im 47sten Lebensalter, da geht dat nimmer so schnell.


----------



## othom (11. September 2011)

@ hornoc

war das also normal gestern wie wir das gemacht haben 
da ist das von der Kamera zum Bike zurück, aufspringen und los fahren ja anstrengender wie das fahren selbst 

@ Hubert 

geile Bilder


----------



## hornoc (11. September 2011)

@othom

Ich hoffe nur, dass uns keiner beobachtet hat. Aber zum Glück ist ja der Jüngere von uns beiden immer gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2011)

...also mit zwei Leuten macht das sowas von Sinn


----------



## hornoc (11. September 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...also mit zwei Leuten macht das sowas von Sinn


Keine Angst, wir sind ja nicht beide gelaufen    

.......wollten aber beide mit auf's Foto.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2011)

... na dann  seid ihr eigentlich am 2.Oktober in BAM mit dabei ?


----------



## othom (11. September 2011)

die hier http://rad-rebellen.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/gaudi_11.jpg

@ hornoc 

das wäre doch was...Oktober ist immer das beste Wetter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2011)

Genau, ist aber eigentlich schon ausgebucht. Aber vielleicht kann ich da was regeln  Einfach PN wenn ihr mitfahren wollt.


----------



## othom (11. September 2011)

ich kläre das mal ab mit den jungs


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2011)

> Wie schaffst Du es immer alleine unterwegs zu sein und dann so schöne  Fotos zu schießen, auf denen Du selber drauf bist? Meine Kamera hat nur  10 sek. für den Selbstauslöser.


 Mittlerweile stehen ja in der ganzen Eifel Denkmäler von IHM! Gut den Hubi wieder auf dem Trail zu wissen - ich schlaf' jetzt wieder ruhiger... LG, der Pete, X-Line-Kampfhuhn (Go big or go up to the Seilbahnstation....)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2011)

Anschnallen, Kippe aus und Mund zu, kleine Einstimmung auf die "Matschsaison":
http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1017618/uci-mtb-dhi-world-championships-2011-danny-harts-run


----------



## route61 (15. September 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Anschnallen, Kippe aus und Mund zu, kleine Einstimmung auf die "Matschsaison":
> http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1017618/uci-mtb-dhi-world-championships-2011-danny-harts-run



Hammer ...
Und diese Kommentatoren ...


----------



## Pete04 (16. September 2011)

> Anschnallen, Kippe aus und Mund zu, kleine Einstimmung auf die "Matschsaison":


 ...das geilste Clip der letzten Wochen - ich dachte zuerst der Kommentator würd' mit der Rohrzange entmannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (16. September 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Anschnallen, Kippe aus und Mund zu, kleine Einstimmung auf die "Matschsaison":
> http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1017618/uci-mtb-dhi-world-championships-2011-danny-harts-run



Der Kommentar nach dem letzten "Matsch-komplett, mit allem auch Tzaziki" von meiner Tochter (6) war schlicht:
"Paaaapaaa, wie siehst Du denn aus? Du musst Dich draußen ausziehen"

Ich freu' mich schon wieder drauf.

TopVideo


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2011)

*Sachma, ham die Holländer den Rursee angebohrt ? Hat der jetz auch Gezeiten ? Wo ös dat janze Wasser hin ? Aber der Sommer war schei$$e is klar !*


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. September 2011)

So was habe ich mir im Juli auch gedacht als ich da war


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Ich glaube einfach der ist undicht.....aber so weit ich weiß hat Hornbacher Teichfolie im Angebot


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2011)

ich helfe beim auslegen der Folie!!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ich helfe beim auslegen der Folie!!!!!



...ich nehm dich beim Wort.
Sollen wir was im LMB ausschreiben, Jürgen?


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2011)

Mach mal, können wir ja mit was anderem noch verbinden!!!!!!!
Gruß an den Rest

Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (24. September 2011)

...also wenn mer all nit mer dicht sind kann so'n Projekt ins Auge gefasst werden....Hubi, wenn du den Bagger noch hast (...den andere aufreissen) bring ich enn Pittermännchen mit....müssen mer aber direkt rationieren bei der benötigten Manpower, guckst du alleine Aufwand inne Rursee/Abteilung Südkurve:




....ich fass' mal lieber Dichtmilch ins Auge! LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2011)

Ob der Herr Notubes auch watt für die Talsperre hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. September 2011)

Da hat der Bauherr doch noch 'nen Silozug im Ärmel, gelle?




Wenn mer den Tank leerkratzen sind noch 120 Gleichgesinnte gedichtet... LG, der nicht ganz dichte Pete (Kandidat für Kratzreste...)


----------



## GeDe (27. September 2011)

ich könnte auch ein Bildchen beitragen





Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in meiner Heimat


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2011)

GeDe schrieb:


> ich könnte auch ein Bildchen beitragen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..... irgendwann bestimmt, die Welt ist ein Dorf  Nächstes Jahr gibts wieder den ein oder anderen Termin im LMB sicherlich


----------



## Pete04 (3. Oktober 2011)

Leven Hubi, kuck mal Forum ob die Persönliche Distanz ( konkret: le Fott ) nicht beschädigt wird  LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2011)

Meine Herren war das ein Regen heute oder ?





















Dank an die nette Begleitung @redrace, yogi, fliewatüüt, diete und reinhold


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. Oktober 2011)

Yo, Supertag in der total "verregneten" Eifel. Herzlichen Dank den Mitfahrern, da hat sich das Aufstehen doch gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Oktober 2011)

Auch meine Danke an den Guide und die Herren Mitfahrer, fein war es und was für ein herliches Wetter! Was will man mehr, so hab ich es dieses Jahr ja doch noch an die Burg Vogelsang geschafft!

Danke Danke


Yogi mit Aua Rücken


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch die Bett-Lektüre
Guck mal das zweite Bild wie verbissen der Meik schon am Anfang der Tour reingeschaut hat. Das ist RACING PUR !!!


----------



## othom (9. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier noch die Bett-Lektüre
> Guck mal das zweite Bild wie verbissen der Meik schon am Anfang der Tour reingeschaut hat. Das ist RACING PUR !!!



schönen Dank  ist immer wieder toll deine Berichte zu Lesen


----------



## redrace (9. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier noch die Bett-Lektüre
> Guck mal das zweite Bild wie verbissen der Meik schon am Anfang der Tour reingeschaut hat. Das ist RACING PUR !!!



Ich habe ja nur probiert an dir dran zu bleiben! 

Schön war es trotzdem. Meine Bilder findet ihr hier :


----------



## yogi71 (9. Oktober 2011)

Na toll!!!!


----------



## redrace (9. Oktober 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Na toll!!!!



Selber Schuld!


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. Oktober 2011)

War sehr schön zu lesen. Top


----------



## Pete04 (9. Oktober 2011)

Very,very top! Unsere kleine Hausgemeinschaft von 7 Köppe glaubt ja mittlerweile nix mehr und geht vor jedem Event auf Wetter 24 - da weiss mer wenigstens aus welcher Richtung man nass wird... Haben die Zeit der Vogelsangausreisser genutzt um "HiHuHi" (Insider, Vorsicht sei angedacht!) Vorbereitungen zu treffen und Dinge zu scouten die aber so was von verboten sind - da muss der Hubi die Tage mal seinen Schülerausweis mailen... Schön, dass ihr das Ding durchgezogen habt, ohne Kachelmann könne die Frösche echt nix mehr!!! LG, der zeitweise unterirdische Piet!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2011)

Alle Jahre wieder: Kirmestoürschje in Kummere
Diesjahr aufgrund des Baus zu einem ungewohnten aber keineswegs schlechteren Zeitpunkt !


----------



## redrace (11. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder: Kirmestoürschje in Kummere
> Diesjahr aufgrund des Baus zu einem ungewohnten aber keineswegs schlechteren Zeitpunkt !



Den Termin hast Du nur gemacht, weil Du mich nicht leiden kannst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2011)

Mir als Langschläfer gefällt die Uhrzeit. Ich behalte das mal im Auge und bekunde Interesse an Teilnahme


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Oktober 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> Den Termin hast Du nur gemacht, weil Du mich nicht leiden kannst!



.... den hab ich gemacht weil er genau da soeben in ne Lücke gequetscht werden konnte !


----------



## redrace (11. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> .... den hab ich gemacht weil er genau da soeben in ne Lücke gequetscht werden konnte !



Entschuldigung akzeptiert!


----------



## sinux (11. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder: Kirmestoürschje in Kummere
> Diesjahr aufgrund des Baus zu einem ungewohnten aber keineswegs schlechteren Zeitpunkt !



Sieht aus als hätte ich "familienfrei" - die wollen ins Theater.

Ich meld mich mal an...und grad mal Wetter.info gecheckt. Das wird ja mal ein lecker Wetterchen


----------



## supasini (11. Oktober 2011)

Vielleischt bin ich auch badei - S0-1 hört sich genau nach meiner Kragenweite an, supalangsam sowieso...


----------



## Pete04 (11. Oktober 2011)

> badei


 Trinkt der Eifelaner eigentlich schon vor der Kirmes?!


----------



## sinux (11. Oktober 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Trinkt der Eifelaner eigentlich schon vor der Kirmes?!



Flasche Frage!!!

Hört der Eifelaner auf zu trinkeln?

BTW:
Keremess iss immer un övverall


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Vielleischt bin ich auch badei - S0-1 hört sich genau nach meiner Kragenweite an, supalangsam sowieso...



... ja ne is klar ! früher die Trailskala bis S8 erweitert und jetz einen auf Flachlandtiroler machen 
un das mit dem supalangsam vergiss auch mal wieder, du musst diesjahr bestimmt wieder die rsv abschlusstour für die killerwaden guiden, da müssen wir dich doch ruck zuck auf den alten Stand bringen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Oktober 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Flasche Frage!!!
> 
> Hört der Eifelaner auf zu trinkeln?
> 
> ...



Der Eifelaner hört spätestens dann mit der Sauferei auf wenn ihm beim biken ständig was aus dem Gesicht fällt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landyphil (12. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei und freu mich


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder: Kirmestoürschje in Kummere
> Diesjahr aufgrund des Baus zu einem ungewohnten aber keineswegs schlechteren Zeitpunkt !



Schade, wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber mache am Sa. die Umzugshelferin.
Wollte doch so gerne nochmal rund um Kommern biken.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schade, wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber mache am Sa. die Umzugshelferin.
> Wollte doch so gerne nochmal rund um Kommern biken.



Kein Problem, wird sicherlich nicht das letzte mal sein. Sowas wär supa nächstes Jahr wenn die Heide blüht so Ende August. Ich behalt das mal im Hinterköpfchen


----------



## yogi71 (13. Oktober 2011)

Wat Du alles im Hinterkopf haben musst! Bei mir entscheidet es sich kurzfristig ob ich dabei bin!


----------



## sinux (13. Oktober 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wat Du alles im Hinterkopf haben musst!....



Na guck Dir die Rübe doch mal an - watt do esu alles erin pas


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wat Du alles im Hinterkopf haben musst! Bei mir entscheidet es sich kurzfristig ob ich dabei bin!



... dat fänd ich aber voll fluffig wennz uns yogi un vielleisch noch däh leeven pete optrumpe könnte ! 


so, hab mal wieder keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und den ein oder anderen Trail vom Geäst befreit. Soweit ist alles hergerichtet. Hab mich nur mitti kilohöhenmeter vertan. es sind fast 900hm anstatt 700hm aber das sollte für die angemeldeten Waden weniger ein Problem sein. 

Es gibt sogar was zu bestaunen, man muss nich nach New York um diese Dame hier zu besuchen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie siehts denn aus mit Licht? Wenn wir 4h oder mehr unterwegs sind, ist es die letzte Stunde dunkel!


----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2011)

...wenn uns datt Steffi vom Neubau aus die Fackel hochhält könnt's gerade noch reichen (mit Verlaub, die Gute hatte ich von der Radrebellen-Runde mit weniger Patina im Kopp...) - 'na, da hab' ich datt Foto aber sauber entschlüsselt?! LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2011)

@energy: also gestern wars bis ca. 19:00 Uhr noch ausreichend. Aber ne Lampe für den Notfall in den Kofferaum zu schmeissen kann nicht schaden. Werd meine LenkerLampe auch mal mitnehmen. Sollte aber so reichen.

@pete: wei owei, lass dat die gute ( als staal. annerkannte Modedesignerin ) aber mal nicht hören bei sonem Lappen wie die Fackelträgerin trägt fühlt die sich dann bestimmt Beruflich entehrt !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2011)

Wir können natürlich auch ein Stündchen früher losfahren, dann sind wir jedenfalls auf der sicheren Seite ! Spricht da was dagegen ?

Wär dann also um 14:00 Uhr!


----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2011)

Ok 14 Uhr, aber nicht noch früher, ich hab 70km Anreise!


----------



## sinux (14. Oktober 2011)

14:00h iss ok - aber nicht früher,
Mein Sohnemann muss auf dem um 12:00h noch die Jungens vom JSG Erft 01 vom Platz fegen - mal sehen ob das klappt.....
Das geht so bis 13:00h, dann mit dem Fiets no Kummere - 14h passt.

Hr. Supasini - kommst Du nun mit? Dann bewegen wir uns ja gemeinschaftlich an den Zielort.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ok , ich änder den Termin mal auf 14 Uhr, sind noch ein zwei schwarzfahrer dabei die hab ich auch informiert !


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kein Problem, wird sicherlich nicht das letzte mal sein. Sowas wär supa nächstes Jahr wenn die Heide blüht so Ende August. Ich behalt das mal im Hinterköpfchen



Das wäre fein,für blühende Sachen bin ich immer zu haben!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Oktober 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das wäre fein,für blühende Sachen bin ich immer zu haben!



Frauen!


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Oktober 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Frauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (14. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wir können natürlich auch ein Stündchen früher losfahren, dann sind wir jedenfalls auf der sicheren Seite ! Spricht da was dagegen ?
> 
> Wär dann also um 14:00 Uhr!


 
Geht in Ordnung. Dann muss ich halt vormittags Rasen mähen.


----------



## supasini (14. Oktober 2011)

14 uhr macht es für mich nicht einfacher.
bin im moment extrem "em brass" - aber was radeln täte mir denifitif gut. muss das zu hause noch klären, sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> bin im moment extrem "em brass" - aber was radeln täte mir denifitif gut.



....merkt man ...!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Geht in Ordnung. Dann muss ich halt vormittags Rasen mähen.



??????? watt geht mit dir ?????? das wäre vorher auch nur vormittags gegangen oder mähst du im dunkeln ?


----------



## route61 (14. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ??????? watt geht mit dir ?????? das wäre vorher auch nur vormittags gegangen oder mähst du im dunkeln ?


 
Ganz einfach: ich bin in ca. 1 h mit Mähen fertig. Es wäre also zwischen 13 und  14 h gegangen, wenn um 15 h die Tour losgeht.


----------



## Landyphil (14. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wir können natürlich auch ein Stündchen früher losfahren, dann sind wir jedenfalls auf der sicheren Seite ! Spricht da was dagegen ?
> 
> Wär dann also um 14:00 Uhr!



Danke für die Nachricht, ich schaue morgen Vormittag noch mal hier rein und schließe mich dem Mehrheitsbeschluss an. Also bis Morgen 1400 oder 1500.


----------



## Luzifer (14. Oktober 2011)

FREIBIER ???

DABEI !!!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hubi, bin raus! Muss mein patenkind beim Fussballspiel fotografieren! Klappt dann zeitlich nicht!
Lass Dich morgen nicht zu sehr ärgern! ;-) Viel Spass


----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2011)

schade, die 14 Uhr werd ich vermutlich nicht schaffen können - 15 Uhr wäre gegangen 
aber ich hab einfach noch zu viel zu arbeiten...

mal schaun, ich versuch was schneller zu arbeiten, vielleicht genehmige ich mir dann doch die auszeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte ca. 13:30h losradeln - ziemlich direkter Weg am Veybach entlang....
Sach Bescheid, wenn ich irgendwo auf Dich warten darf (zum gemeinsamen Losfahren latürrnich  )


----------



## Enrgy (15. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> schade, die 14 Uhr werd ich vermutlich nicht schaffen können - 15 Uhr wäre gegangen
> aber ich hab einfach noch zu viel zu arbeiten...
> 
> mal schaun, ich versuch was schneller zu arbeiten, vielleicht genehmige ich mir dann doch die auszeit...



Ey Alda, los gez! Büschn über giftige Räder schwadronieren


----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2011)

13.30 an der Penner-Brücke am Veybach?


----------



## Enrgy (15. Oktober 2011)

Sodele, endlich wieder daheim. Zurück gings dann ohne Stau in der halben Zeit wie heut mittag 

Ich sach nur:

Danke für datt Toürchen,
Danke für datt (die) Bierchen!! 

War wirklich eine nette Runde in schöner Landschaft mit STAUBIGEN (!!) Trails im Überfluss, immer schön mit Flow und reichlich Auffahrten zwischendrin, wozu hatte man sich auch in dickes Winterzeug gepackt, muß ja ordentlich rinnen der Schweiß!

Danke an die Spender nochmal für die Abschlußbierchen im Kirmes-Epizentrum  und dem Hubäät für die prima Runde


----------



## sinux (15. Oktober 2011)

Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen 

DANKE - war ein großartiger Nachmittag, nur vielleicht baust Du das nächste mal auch mal was in der Schavener Heide mit ein 

Aufem Heimweg war ich dann doch froh das Wintertrikot anzuhaben, so nach Sonnenuntergang war's doch recht schattig geworden (solange es der Tacho tat, war's so um die 10°C -in Wißkirchen war dann die Batterie von dem guten Teil alle


----------



## Luzifer (15. Oktober 2011)

War mal wieder ne schöne Tour -  mit netten Leuten, viel Sonne, schönen Trails und wenig Pannen.

Gut das mittlerweile überall diese komischen Kisten hängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landyphil (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi Hubäät,
datt Toürchen war genial Thanks 4 that.
Den Teil der Kirmes musste ich zwar auslassen aber die kommt ja jedes Jahr wieder...
cu
Phil


----------



## Landyphil (15. Oktober 2011)

Luzifer schrieb:


> Gut das mittlerweile überall diese komischen Kisten hängen...


----------



## Pete04 (15. Oktober 2011)

> Gut das mittlerweile überall diese komischen Kisten hängen...


 Watt mauschelt Ihr da inne Männerrunde am Kondomautomaten rum?! Habt ihr schön abgepasst - mit dem Wetter hat sich der Hubäät jewohnt ins Zeusch jeschmissen, Respekt! LG, der Pete, leider Bürojebremst...


----------



## route61 (16. Oktober 2011)

Jawohl,

super war's. Hat mich sehr gefreut, seit einiger Zeit wieder mal 'ne "richtige" MTB Tour mitfahren zu können.

Auch Jörg, Lutz, Martin und natürlich Dich wiederzusehen hat mich sehr gefreut, genauso, wie Phil und Volker kennenzulernen.

Weecha mia deffaz effta Kerwa sei in Kommern.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2011)

Nettest Toürschjen gestern Männerz !
Aber Wetter war voll doof, Trails alle doof, Mitfahrer alle doof, Snakebite-Esien voll doof, Aussicht doof, Kirmes doof 

@sinux: hatte gar nich mitbekommen das du dich so schnell klonen kannst:





@Lutz: auf der ander Seite könnt man auch einen montieren:





>>> Tourbericht <<<


----------



## supasini (16. Oktober 2011)

jau, war sehr schön gestern!
Allerdings bin ich noch alles andere als wieder fit, so ne Tour fühlt sich hinterher an wie vor 4 Monaten doppelt so viele Hm...
und schnellere Abfahrten, vor allem, wenn sie unbekannt sind, machen mir auch noch Probleme. Aber irgendwann wird das wieder


----------



## Handlampe (16. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ...und schnellere Abfahrten, vor allem, wenn sie unbekannt sind, machen mir auch noch Probleme. Aber irgendwann wird das wieder



Haben dir nicht schon immer schnellere Abfahrten Probleme gemacht, und langsamere Abfahrten, und schnellere Auffahrten, und langsamere Auffahrten......eigentlich das biken generell


----------



## on any sunday (16. Oktober 2011)

Mist, jetzt bin ich sogar beim schreiben langsamer.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Oktober 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> mist, jetzt bin ich sogar beim schreiben langsamer. :d



:d:d


----------



## supasini (16. Oktober 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Haben dir nicht schon immer schnellere Abfahrten Probleme gemacht, und langsamere Abfahrten, und schnellere Auffahrten, und langsamere Auffahrten......eigentlich das biken generell



wie willst du "der-in-meinem-Staub-fährt" das beurteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (16. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> wie willst du das beurteilen "der-in-meinem-Staub-fährt"



Das kriegste ja nur mit deinem 780 Lenker hin, wenn Du den Trail blockierst 

...und wegduck...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2011)

Nä watt ein herrlicher Herbsttag ! Oda ?

Koeter goes Rurtal


----------



## othom (23. Oktober 2011)

Tour, Wetter, Mitfahrer alles super 
hat echt Spaß gemacht, gerne wieder


----------



## Pete04 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hier sei ein gerüttet Maß an Neid angedient - hast wirklich ein gülden' Händchen die Spassbiker zusammenzuführen; auf der Fotosammlung such' ich die ganze Zeit nach der kitzelnden Feder...warum grinsen die sonst so in einem durch... Hand auf's Bikerherz, mir fällt die Maloche leichter wenn ich weiss dass ein paar ordentlich Beseelte gleichzeitig die Freizeit nitt inne Tonne kloppen und ordentlich Fahrenswürdigkeiten beisammen tammeln  Glückwunsch für's Dabeisein an alle, Fehler sehen anders aus LG, der Pete - weil er so zur Jahreszeit passt noch den:


----------



## redrace (24. Oktober 2011)

HUHU
Schön zu lesen, das ihr alle Spaß hattet! 
Ich war schön arbeiten! War auch schön


----------



## hornoc (24. Oktober 2011)

War ein perfekter Tag gestern, danke Hubert.

Meine Frau musste mir am Ende das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht schlagen.


----------



## yogi71 (24. Oktober 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Schön zu lesen, das ihr alle Spaß hattet!



Genau, ich war im Rurpott!!!! Fotoknippsen, dat is net so anstrengend!
Yogilein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2011)

oh mann, umstellung auf winterzeit is ma ganz fies wenn man an seniler bettflucht leidet !


----------



## sinux (30. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> oh mann, umstellung auf winterzeit is ma ganz fies wenn man an seniler bettflucht leidet !



Als alter Herr sollte man von N8Ritt auf MorningRitt umstellen - aber Lampen nicht vergessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. Oktober 2011)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Als alter Herr sollte man von N8Ritt auf MorningRitt umstellen - aber Lampen nicht vergessen....



Irgendwann mach ich das auch, dann sind die Startzeiten auch mal  "Petekompatibel"


----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. Oktober 2011)

Dann bin ich aber raus. Stehe zwar auch relativ früh auf, doch bin ich mit Sicherheit kein Nachtschattengewächs. Außerdem steht mir keine blasse Haut.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2011)

Aber ne "Sunrise" Tour wär gar nich mal so übel. Im dunkeln zu nem fetten Aussichtspunkt mit Süd-Ost-Ausrichtung und dann den Sonnenaufgang genießen. Ich glaub das Thema hatten wir schonmal oder hab irgendwie ein dehjahwüüüh


----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. Oktober 2011)

Dann lieber `ne "Sundown"Tour. Für `nen obligatorisches Abschlussgetränk in der Köterhomebase hab ich lieber den Abend. Weizen am morgen vertreibt zwar Kummer und Sorgen, aber wie erklär ich das zu Hause, wenn du mich wieder nötigst, nach dem ersten Getränk drei bis siebzehn weitere erste Getränke zu mir zu nehmen? Außerdem:
Kein Bier vor vier!!! (oder ist damit vier Uhr morgens gemeint?) Dieses scheint mir diskutabel zu sein, bis gleich.


----------



## hornoc (30. Oktober 2011)

Moin ihr Frühschwärmer, 

sowas hatten wir auch mal vor, aber es hatte keiner Lust früh aufzustehen.......ist aber Voraussetzung für einen Sonnenaufgang. 

Bei uns würde sich der Oelberg super dafür eignen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> Als alter Herr sollte man von N8Ritt auf MorningRitt umstellen - aber Lampen nicht vergessen....



gesagt getan:














































BERICHT​


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. November 2011)

Respekt, kein Mann der langen Worte! 

Hoffe, du bist dann bei Muttis Geburtstag wach geblieben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2011)

... das war hart alter ! Besonders nach dem Kilo Rührei und den ganzen Brötchen !


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2011)

Ich hann der Hubi infiziert! Grundgütijer, da nimmt mich keine Rechtsschutzverdrehung mehr raus - sach der Regierung bitte bis zum Gegenwert von 200 Croissants (egal wo jebacken, wichtisch iss wo jejessen) geh' ich auf jedes Ombudsmannurteil ein wejen die frühmorjendliche kalte Betthälfte....ICH bin alleine schuld! 
Der Pete, im Keller grad' die janzen ketzerischen Frühmorjensberichte am verbrennen...(im Nero-Kostüm mit Leier, bisschen Style muss sein...)


----------



## yogi71 (20. November 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr Schraeg,
danke für das schöne Wetter und die Tour durch die Dutch Mountains. Dank auch an die Mitfahrer, die auf mich warten mussten. Wisst Ihr wie anstrengend es ist Bremsklotz zu sein????

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. November 2011)

Ja, schön war´s! Und `nen Bremsklotz ist man gar keiner. Gibt halt auch mal schlechte Tage!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ja, schön war´s! Und `nen Bremsklotz ist man gar keiner. Gibt halt auch mal schlechte Tage!



Genau, mal hat man mehr saft mal weniger und wenns ganz gut läuft vielleicht mal so viel wie ich  ne im ernst war schön heuer mit euch, kein wunda bei dem wettah oda ? un mach dir mal net son kopp vonwegen bremsklotz un so lass dich lieber mal checken un mach mal ne woche pause oder so dann gehste auch wieda ab wie ein frisch göltes olivenzäpfchen aumen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2012)

Nr. 5 lebt !

Man war das ne schlacht heute. Erst ganz lieblich dahin gerollt und dann hat es uns volle breitseite bei Wollseifen erwischt. Der feindliche Beschuss in Form von H2O und gefrorenem H2o prasselte nur so auf uns nieder. Da wir jedoch afgahnistan erfahrenes Personal dabei hatten wendeten wir die Taliban-Taktik an: hinunter ins Loch und da verstecken. Den Bart hatte uns das Vorderrad ja schon ans Kinn gezaubert.


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2012)

Hätt' ich gern im Loch gesehen! Nach harter Recherche glaube ich: DEN erkenner mer im Wald!  Scheint mir ein aktuelles Northwave-Trikot zu sein!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2012)

boah wat ne rosinenschnecke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (24. Januar 2012)

Da wird's schwierig nen passenden Fullface Helm zu finden...
Sähe dann wahrscheinlich Darth Vader ähnlich


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2012)

Die Gesichtsgardine erinnert stark an Meeresobst, hier bildlings nur ohne Helm....




Wenn so wat im Wald rumfährt bleib ich draussen...


----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich warum der Hubi so fit ist!  bauen und radeln............

Guckst Du HIER



Dat Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. Januar 2012)

Schade um das gute Zeugs


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2012)

weiss gar nich warum die das nich so lustig fanden, sind doch naturprodukte !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. Januar 2012)

Jaja, und du wolltest dir nur Klamotten draus schneidern lassen! Bist halt ein Naturbursche durch und durch.


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2012)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Jaja, und du wolltest dir nur Klamotten draus schneidern lassen! Bist halt ein Naturbursche durch und durch.


Fedehandschuh im Heimatportal aufgenommen, oh Bauender!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2012)

Die Kisten sind gepackt, die Tapete an der Wand !
Morgen geht's ins neue Eigenheim.
Falls mich einer sucht, bin dann mal Oflline.
Der neue DSL anschluß wird erst am 21.02. geschaltet.
Danke 1und1 soviel zu "1Klick und 1Tag !"


----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2012)

21.2. Gibt uns viel Zeit für Unsinn - wir werden die Vordereifel mit Bikeparks aus billigen Europaletten überfluten, 2-3 Europaverwaltete Schutzzonen zwischen Dich und die nächste REWE-Filiale ziehen ... Unfug, frohen Einzug im neuen Heim, wir improvisieren nach Rücksprache mit unserem one and only König mal die Neu-Heim-Segnung mittem Team à-la-Eilige-Drei-Könige! Juten Umzuch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2012)

So, hab de PC us dem Katong jezochen und mal wieder op jang jebräht !

Jetz hab ich mir son ALDI Jerät an den USB Port gehangen un bin wieder Online, aber watt muss ich sagen: dat Teil hat ne Geschwindigkeit wie früher dat Jerät watt im Hintergrund immer "rööööiiiieeeeeepiiiiiieeeeeeppppprrrröööööööötttttzzz" gemacht hat. Oh man wie sind wir nur damals damit klargekommen, geschweige den die Zeit wo man noch son hörer in son Teil legen musste oder gar davor. Ne watt sin mir verwöhnte Össele jeworden, dat muss sich wieder ändern 


Ey Pete, zwischen mir und dem nächsten Nachbar sind noch 780qm Platz für Europaletten und Co. Nen Zuckerhut aus Muttererde zum modellieren hätt ich auch noch da liegen, müsst ich ens de Pitte froche ob me do ens en Döööörtstreck mache künnt !


----------



## yogi71 (18. Februar 2012)

Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2012)

> Da bin ich dabei!


...datt iss priiihima, viva Colonia! Dirtbiken wird als Königsdisziplin eh' klassisch unterschätzt - der Yogi war ja diese Woche schon zweimal inne Waschküche rückbeordert worden... LG, der Pete (Mist, jetz' hat der Hubi aufgerüstet - ich dacht mer könnte hier do Molly maaache...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2012)

dat hees "däh molly maache !" mit ä wie ätzezupp und h wie hielijemann 
dat blöde ös dat dönge es e su schnell dat me aal und jerieß witt befür sisch he an der höllemaschin jet deet, alles kappes uehne vernüneftisch kabel am jerät !


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2012)

Menno, meine Imperatorengelüste auf Eis gelegt - bauen mer dann 'nen Kingsjump inne Nachbarschaft?! Wenn noch mehr Tapete auffe Wand muss' sag Bescheid, 3 Stück inne Werkstätte liegen... LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2012)

Huhu,
wie gesagt, fragen kost nix wenn da Bedarf an nem Grund und Boden besteht. Der Pitte is als aale Sozialpädagogikstudent sozial einjestellt. Tapeten brauch ich keine mher, es gibt kaum noch einen nackten qm Wand inner Bude ! mit 70qm Eiche Parkett und 16 Stufen aus selbigem wäre mir wesentlich mehr geholfen. Die brauchen irgendwie was lang um die Brettchen zu schnitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. Februar 2012)

Na komm, jetzt stell dich nicht so an, du hast doch ein Lieferdatum erhalten: 2012! Und das Jahr ist noch lang. Aber bei meinem Glück kommt dein Boden, wenn ich die Decke brauche. Da muss ein Schlachtplan erstellt werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2012)

Ah, da kriegen wir schon hin, die Decke is ja in nem Tag drin, dann am nächsten Tag nochma Spachteln, schleifen und dann kannsde schon Farbe drufhauen. Wir sind ja stressgeplagte Häuslebauer sowas lässt sich organisieren


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich könnt dir paar "Deckele" ausliene, bei de Unterkästen tätst de mir do schöne Ausschlach zertrampele - so könnteste beim Durchqueren des provisorischen Wohnzimmers immer paar Höhenmeter gutschreiben - der gemeine Deckel beginnt flach, steischt zum Lattenjupp unterschiedlich stark an und jeet an der andere Sigg jenauesu eraff... Sach Bescheid!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Februar 2012)

Iss der Hungerast noch heil zu Hause angekommen - ohne Wilderei? Datt nächste mal die Mutzen inne Kaputzen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2012)

Ja isser ! Jou demnächst hau ich mir den Deuter voll Mutzen, dann krieg ich auch noch son zitterfisch ongewähs. Wilderei gabs keine dafür fast Keilerei, is aber auch gefährlich wenn ich Hunger hab


----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2012)

Die hann die Bud hinger dir noch ens fotografiert...




Der Kontrahent hätt halt kinn "Widderwöört" jevve sulle... Hauptsache der Hubi war satt - so 'nen besudelten Rahmen wie beim König inne Einfahrt kann die Ville mit ihren natürlichen Kiesvorkommen nur mit stundenlanger Heimarbeit und Sahnespritzbeutel bieten... Chapeau für den ferkeligen Auftritt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2012)

*Karnevalsflucht Part 1.0*

Hier ein wenig "Beute" vom Wochenende











Talibanstellungen hab ich auch gefunden:





Die Heide vermessen:





Dann wurds Winter:










Kurz vorm Gipfel, man kann das Kreuz schon erahnen:





Schon war ich oben:










Dann ging's wieder runter und nach Haus:



​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2012)

*Karnevalsflucht 2012 V2.0*

Rosenmontag wollte auch geflüchtet werden. 
Tagesordnung:
1. Michelsberg
2. Yogi besuchen

Der Schnee von gestern ....





...sorgte für Wintermärchenlandschaft










Wintertraum:










Panorama Michelsberg Süd ( rechts Aremberg, mitte Nürburg, links Hochacht )





Et Kapellchje





Michelsberg Panorame Nord: ( alles Gegend ! )





Direkt hinterm dicken Toni:





Dann war der Schnee auf einmal fott !










Macht aber nix, muss ja weitergehen:










Dann war ich noch bei uns Yogi ! Zum Schutze der dort anwesenden wurden keine Bilder gemacht. Wer will sich selber schon in solch stümperhaften Kostümen sehen. Das einzig authentische Kostüm war das Bikedress, mit Schlamm und Geruch !

Dann ging's wiedr mit Volldampf nach Hause, die Sonne machte sich vom Acker:





Dann war noch Hungerbaum angesagt. Nach der Plünderung der Gyrosbud war wieder alles im grünen Bereich. Schön son Rosenmontag !​


----------



## Landyphil (23. Februar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Karnevalsflucht 2012 *​  !



Wie immer geniale Bilder Hubert, inklusiver Wechselbäder Schnee / Match / Gyros


----------



## yogi71 (24. Februar 2012)

Mmmmmmh, ich hätte da eins!





Was ein Weizen so ausmacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2012)

iiiiiiii mach das weg !


----------



## supasini (24. Februar 2012)

Stan Laurel is still alive!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2012)

sini böhse !


----------



## sinux (24. Februar 2012)

naja - ich find's ganz vorteilhaft....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> naja - ich find's ganz vorteilhaft....



Kaastekopp nach DIN halt


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2012)

Schmallenberg!!! Mer achten auf die Schäfchenähnlichen Ohrlappen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. März 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12716


----------



## Pete04 (1. März 2012)

Schön früh querverlinkt, leven Hubi  war jedesmal große Natur und - die Pappkameraden nehmen einen gefühlt ernster als de eigene Frouw Elsenborn die 3. - fahr ich gern, bei den Papplümmels hab selbst ich jett zu kamellen... (Ett letzte Mol hann sich die Wiever im Haushalt verweigert - die Pro-Kopf-Prämie hab' ich für die Gute Sache natürlich trotzdem bezahlt und sollt' anschliessend im Kuchen erstickt werden )


----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2012)

Wenns passt bin ich mal wieder dabei! Pete wenn die Weiber net wollen, machen wir zwei ne Fahrgemeinschaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2012)

Isch muss et nochmal nach vorn holen!!!!!!!!!! 

Wer will mit so einem tollen Typ nicht mitfahren?!





 Yogi der jetzt auch mit Plastik unterm Ars.. fährt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2012)

Ey das ist Mobbing !


----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2012)

Klären wir beide am Sonntach


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2012)

... sieh zu das du keine komischen verrenkungen machst am Sonntag, die Knipse wird allzeit bereit im Anschlag sein


----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2012)

uiiiiiii isch komm im Kostüm!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2012)

das würd ich lassen, es gibt hier die ein oder andere deponie in der nähe, und ein krematorium auch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2012)

boahhhhhhhh so einer bist Du!.........Angst


----------



## yogi71 (5. März 2012)

Nix los hier?? Dann fang ich mal an!

Sonntag rief der liebe Hubi seine Lieblingsbegleiter Robin und Yogi zu einer Runde Richtung Steinfeld!

Der schöne Robin




mit neuen teamfarbenden Handschuhen, damit wir die zumindest wiederfinden, wenn er in die Schlucht fällt
Oder konnte er nicht mehr ohne Baustellenhandschuhe leben! ist natürlich praktisch, so konnte er nach der Tour am Haus direkt weiterarbeiten und musste die Handschuhe nicht wechseln! 




Der allerschönste Hubi




und meine Wenigkeit.
Hubi, schleppte ins die ersten Kilometer direkt ca . 500Hm hoch und wir genossen einen schönen Ausblick.




Pause gabe es erst so richtig in Steinfeld, wo wir von ein wenig Regen begleitet wurden. Stimmung war trotzdem Bestens.
Obwohl.......... neeee Stimmung war perfekt!

Es gabe sogar Abwechslung, Modeleinlagen eines "Blenders", behämmerte .... äh sorry beschlagenene Biker und  Paparazzis











*Danke Hubi, dat war wieder perfekt, trotz Regen! Sehr viel zu lachen, viele blöde Sprüche und lecker Kaffee!
* 
Trotz direktem Heimweg am Ende, waren es ca. 48,63km und 983Hm mit nem 13,5er Schnitt!
Gruß
Yogi der mit der Tupperdose


----------



## Handlampe (5. März 2012)

...dann wäre ja Gestern eh keiner zu Hause gewesen. Oli und ich waren eigentlich mit dem Rennrad auf dem Weg Richtung Kommern um dort ein schräges Haus zu besichtigen.
Allerdings sind wir dann kurz hinter Billig abgedreht, da wir den Regen nicht so lustig wie ihr gefunden habt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2012)

Hey Uwe, dat is doch gar kein Problem. Könnte man doch mit ner Tour in Kommern verbinden z.B. Auswärtsspiel im April oder Mai ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2012)

So dann wil ich auch mal, gestern reisten die drei Muskeltiere ins Märchenland nach Steinfeld. Das Gefolge glänzte durch auffallende Farbtöne an Hand und Hintern:












Der allseits beliebte Höhentrail sorgte für ein Lächeln auf dem Gesciht von Knappe Yogi:






An der Stolzenburg wurde dann Mnesch und Maschine verschweisst, der eine souverän:






Der andere musste sich noch ans neue Gefährt gewöhnen:





















Dann waren wir auch schon im Märchenland rund um Steinfeld zu gange. Leider hatte irgendwer gestern nich den Teller geleert und es fing an zu pieseln! Doff das Wettah !

Aber für die Muskeltiere kein Problem, unerschrocken wurde weiterhin über glitschige Wurzeln gebolzt:











Beim Kloster dann folgte die Rast.
Der Yogi er hatte nen Hunger-Ast !
Es quol im bald aus dem Munde der Schaum,
oder war es wohl schon ein Hunger-Baum ?
Der Robin streifte über die grelste Jacke,
wir fanden das sah aus wie ka...... ! 






Nach Hause ging's dann auf ziemlich direktem Wege, erstmal immer am Kallbach entlang bis wir im gleichnamigen Orte einschlugen:











Beim Aufstieg zum Greißberg trennte sich dann die Meute in Aufsteiger...





...und Gaffer 





In Kommern war es dann auch wieder schön, die Jacken funkelten im Sonnenschein:





Dann turnten wir noch beim Pizzamann runter .....






...und beendeten die Tour mit nem Grinsen und nem Kaffe im schrägsten Haus von Kommern





Danach wurde noch das stylischste Kinderzimmer von Janz Jähn opjebaut und mit nem ( für die Eifel untypischem ) Kölsch begossen !

Danke Männerz für den schönen Sonntach ! 

​


----------



## yogi71 (5. März 2012)

Schöner Bericht! Danke danke! Ruft nach Wiederholung


----------



## Pete04 (5. März 2012)

> Leider hatte irgendwer gestern nich den Teller geleert und es fing an zu pieseln!


 War ich!  Hatte die Fastenzeit vergessen und musste de Rinderherde am Tellerrand lassen - isch besser misch! Danke für die Bildas - da kann man zumindest mental 'ne Runde mitfahren...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. März 2012)

Juten Tach...dann klinke ich mich hier auch mal ein.

Erstmal super Bilder und ein netter kleiner Bericht. Habt ihr euch wohl auch durchs Nass gekämpft, genauso wie wir.

Und in dem Sinne vielen Dank für die Tour Hubert. Obwohl wir einen großen Teil schon kannten aus dem Buch "Mountainbiken in der Nordeifel" oder so. Am Anfang recht mühselig aber später ein paar schöne Trails und Abfahrten dabei. Wenn auch teilweise bei den Bedingungen recht kniffelig, gerade für unsere Girls, aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich 2 Abfahrten auch lieber geschoben habe 

Ausführlicher Bericht plus ein paar Bilder sind demnächst in unsrem Blog zu sehen/lesen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2012)

Ja der Trail am Dreistegen war schon das ganze letzte Jahr ziemlich zerbombt, hoffe das besert sich irgendwann mal wieder. Aber mir MTB'ler machen ja alles kaputt 
Schieben gehört dazu ! Meistens beweist man mehr mut damit abzusteigen wenn's einem zu ungewiss ist als einfach runter zu scheppern und dann mim Krankenwagen nach Haus zu eiern !

Wünsch euch noch ne fette Saison, vielleicht sieht man sich mal aufm Trail, meine Adresse habt ihr ja


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. März 2012)

So, jetzt werde ich auch mal mein Bestes geben:
Schön war´s gestern! Die Bilder und Beschreibungen der Tour sprechen für sich, doch die beste Beschreibung ist nicht so gut wie dabei gewesen zu sein. Ich wusste garnicht, dass uns Hubääääth ein Reimbarde ist, ein begnadeter Möbelaufbauer aber auf jeden Fall. In diesem Kerl stecken ungeahnte Möglichkeiten der Handwerkskunst. Und nur weil du mir so ein klasse Loch in die Wand gebasselt hast, werde ich über den kleinen Reimfaupax in Bezug auf meine Superjacke  hinwegsehen. 

Gerne wieder Jungens!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2012)

Also - nach dem geschlossenen Auftritt; tut dem Hubi watt innen Kaffee und ihr geht als kommendes Kommerner Dreigestirn! Die Tabletten müssen abber bis zum Nubbel verbrennen reichen....


----------



## yogi71 (6. März 2012)

Das wär mal was! Ein MTB Dreigestirn, aber mit nem König net prinz!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2012)

... bevor ICH in nem Dreigestirnmitmache fliegen die Schwalben eher noch mit dem schwanz nach vorne durchs Dorf ! Da werden die Kamelle umgehend durch Handgranaten ausgetauscht das garantier ich euch !


----------



## yogi71 (6. März 2012)

mhhh wär dabei! und dat mit den Schwalben will ich sehen!


----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2012)

> Da werden die Kamelle umgehend durch Handgranaten ausgetauscht das garantier ich euch !


 Da garantiert unser Hörr Karnevalsverweigerer ja schon BOMBENSTIMMUNG inne Vorsession!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. März 2012)

Hier wie versprochen unser Bericht der Tour um Monschau von Sonntag. Viel Spaß 

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/03/06/were-singing-in-the-rain/


----------



## Enrgy (6. März 2012)

Für ne 25km-Tour 1h mit dem Auto anreisen?!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. März 2012)

Das funktioniert


----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2012)

Rischtisch, und der Engry hat auch vermeintlich noch keine Holde auffe Kölner Hohestraße zum Shopping ausgeführt - 1 Stunde anreisen, Samstags kein Problem (30-Minuten-Joker-vorm-Parkhaus) - 25 Kilometer Shoppen überhaupt kein Problem (Wege inne Aus-/Um-/Zwischenkleide nicht eingerechnet - mer erreicht die Marathon-Distanz...) ...von Klimabilanz mag mer da lieber nicht mehr reden... und mit dem ganzen Rumgeeiere auf der Feierabendrunde wächst doch nur die Neugier auf das Unbekannte - Plan B: der Engry soll uns hinfahren, dann hat er die Klimapunkte am Hintern... LG, der Pete, nich so ernst nehmen - wo's geht reise ich mit dem Muli an... (Hups, ein Übermittlungsfehler: ich reise mit de Mutti an...-Schnaaf...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. März 2012)

Sehr guter Vergleich


----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2012)

Nach Schnaaf³ bin ich gar nich' mehr so begeistert... hier lesen ja sogar Partners mit... Nö, gelogen, die Beste von allen ist keine Shopping-Factory - die erklärt MIR wo auf der Hirschley der Hammer hängt... LG, tobt euch inne Eifel aus, die hat viel Potential - und demnächst hurtig mit Ride-First ins wunderschöne Ahrtal! LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. März 2012)

Freitag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12697


----------



## yogi71 (7. März 2012)

Wenn ich früh genug von der Cebit zurück bin, dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2012)

Da fahr' ich im Manni-Krug-Kotztüm den Umzugslaster... Ich freu mich schon so auf die Hebebühne...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. März 2012)

... wieso Kostüm ??? 
... wieso Umzugslaster ? Holste deine Kunden jetzt aufm Großmarkt ab oder is irgendwo ein Tower gesprengt worden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2012)

Halt still, Eifelaner, im Umfeld vonne Großstädte gibbet Rabatt... Ihr habt keine Großstadt, nur Höhenunterschiede.... Ich saach nur: burn two, pay one....(da wird mir ja bwl-technisch jetzt selber schlecht)... LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2012)

Neues Kleid für die Dame des Hauses:


----------



## yogi71 (9. März 2012)

Schick schick


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2012)

Termn fällt wegen keine Teilnehmer und Parkett aus heute abend !


----------



## Pete04 (10. März 2012)

> Neues Kleid für die Dame des Hauses:


 Ett gibt Momente da muss ein Mann tun watt ein Mann tun muss - ich verneige mich in Erfurcht, gepaart mit 98% naturbelassenem, natürlich wiedernachwachsendem Neid - Hammahai!


----------



## Pete04 (10. März 2012)

Yogi - könne mer da kontern? Ich will eins mit "unterwürfige SpeicheNlecker Euskirchen"! @ Hubi: ....und immer schön Leim druff auffet Parkett!


----------



## othom (10. März 2012)

Ich würde den Leim unters Parkett machen und oben drauf Lack

Trikot gefällt


----------



## yogi71 (10. März 2012)

Klar können wir kontern!


----------



## othom (10. März 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Klar können wir kontern!



bei manchen Vorlagen muss man das  und macht auch Spaß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2012)

alles was nach so einem künstlerischen erguss kommt sind nur billige imitate !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. März 2012)

*Kennt jemand diesen älteren Herrn ?






















Der is mir heute irgendwie den ganzen Tag hinterher gefahren ?

Unverschämt ! Und bringt auch noch all seine Kumpels mit:


























Dafür war er am Ende ganz schön kapott:




*

​


----------



## Enrgy (11. März 2012)

Klasse Mischrung - Kurzarmtrikot und Neopren-Überschuhe. Dachte, Karneval ist vorbei


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. März 2012)

kop = winter
buch = sommer
ongeliev = winter
watt will ma machen in de wechseljahre !

aber is auch ejal wie ma aussieht hauptsache ma bleibt am kurbeln oder ? 


ahne momentmal der hat doch so neue weisse schuhe .... der wird doch wohl nich eitel geworden sein ! ha dat check ich mal aus dat gibt ein gelächter !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. März 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diesen älteren Herrn ?
> 
> 
> Der is mir heute irgendwie den ganzen Tag hinterher gefahren ?
> ...



Heee, das grenzt ja an Mobbing!!! 
Außerdem darf ich so kaputt sein, nachdem wir das Wochenende so gehandwerkert haben. 
Dafür hab ich mir dann aber auch noch ein Teilchen am Nachmittag gegönnt  War natürlich das Erste am Tag


----------



## Pete04 (11. März 2012)

> *Kennt jemand diesen älteren Herrn ?*


Latürnich - watt simmer froh datt die Eifel ihn so unter die Fittiche genommen hatt! Bei soviel Bewegungsdrang ist doch bemerkenswert wie amourös der liebe Robin datt erste Felsgewächs im Pic1 focussiert - er denkt wirklich von Spitzkehre zu Spitzkehre (hier bitte keine Ligazitate...)  Schön datt mer IHN haben, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2012)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Heee, das grenzt ja an Mobbing!!!
> Außerdem darf ich so kaputt sein, nachdem wir das Wochenende so gehandwerkert haben.
> Dafür hab ich mir dann aber auch noch ein Teilchen am Nachmittag gegönnt  War natürlich das Erste am Tag



die tüte chips haben wir auch weginhaliert


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. März 2012)

Welche Tüte Chips an welchem Tag meinst du ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2012)

*Wilkommen im Bikepark Kommern*

Hier der Eingang zum Spasstrail:





Hier wird noch fleissig gebaut:





Erster Testflug erstmal zu Fuss:





Dann per Bike, oder doch nicht ?





Roadgap ( oder wie datt heiss ) gibts auch schon:









Irgendwie bin ich ja ganz hin und hergerissen.
Einerseits find ichs ja Klasse das mal sowas hier rum gebroscht wird,
andererseits hab ich ja schon ein wenig bedenken wegen des Flurschadens 
und der Horden die jetzt wahrscheinlich mit ihren Freeride Boliden hier anreisen werden. Hm mal sehn wie's sich entwickelt.
Aber ich glaub ich überdenk mir doch nochmal die Teileliste für mein neues AM Hardtail 

Einen Vorteil hats aber definitiv ! Jetz kann der Pete während wer im Tal den Braten in der Röhre hat vom Gipfel aus durch den Wald pflügen ! Heu rein bis die Scheibe glüht leeven Pete !
​


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (18. März 2012)

Der ältere Herr an der Abflugschanze macht keine sonderlich gute Figur! 
Das müssen wir noch üben!!! Als Eiskunstläufer wärst du nicht zu gebrauchen - Kür - null Punkte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. März 2012)

Der Hörr Hubi iss ja widder schneller als der Schall... Nach geheimer Netzpost mitte besten CamGirls von allen hielt mich bei einem gefühlten 97minütigen Freetime-Fensterle natürlich nix mehr an ZuHause - Braten war auch keiner da... - also ab zu de Living Legend: Le HiHuHi-Trail!
(Isch beiss mich hügg noch vor Spass in der Hingersch über den begnadeten Namen...) Erst mal anne Blitze in Kommern vorbei - zu schnell, kuckst du Schemen...




Danach datt altbekannte - von gar manchem übersehene Erstlingswerk beritten, kuckst du Sequenz "Auf dem Dach von Hörrn Dachs" alias "Über den Dächern von K."...
...in den Staub....




ein bisschen SeniorenBallistikSprungverhalten....




...im Abgang Thermikabriss, ganz fies für uns Wingdiver...




...und schon wieder diese Helge-Schneider-Fresse in Extremsituationen... ...und danach fallen mers logischerweise über den Bikepark her - Hubi, Alter - wenn der DATT Gap baut kommter auffem Parkplatz wieder mit dem Boden in Berührung...
Ich nenn's mal den "Hillije Bim-Bam-Trail"... Ride on und bleib' dem Streckbett ferne, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (18. März 2012)

> Jetz kann der Pete während wer im Tal den Braten in der Röhre hat vom Gipfel aus durch den Wald pflügen !


 DATT iss Mobbing, du möbbelijen Möpp! Oh - auch 'ne Kötersorte!


----------



## sinux (18. März 2012)

Sieht ja ganz spannend aus....

Habe gerade im Wochenspiegel gelesen, dass eine Auszeichnung von Wegen zwischen Düren / Euskirchen (im Nationalparkgebiet eröm) enstehen soll (auch um Konflikte zwischen Wegenutzern zu mindern). Habt Ihr schon was davon gehört???

BTW:
Wo issen der Einstieg für den o.a. Trail?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> DHubi, Alter - wenn der DATT Gap baut kommter auffem Parkplatz wieder mit dem Boden in Berührung...



is doch voll praktisch !
bruchsde onge om Parkplatz nur ding kiss op ze mache dann flüsch däh dir do at direkt erin un drei mete wigge kassden at direkk verbrenne !


----------



## Pete04 (18. März 2012)

Isch arbeite an den "Bike-&-Burn-Wochen" - ob datt bei SportsInTeam unter Frühlingserwachen beworben werden kann....


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2012)

Hi, Hubäät, "Hechelwestern" (Zitat Robin, die Atmung konnt ich nitt unterdrücken...) ist online auffe Forenpage JFFR - die Gute wollte mir noch Mucke drüberschauffeln - aber da es um Authenzität geht wollt' ich dir mein Hecheln und die Meisen und Spatzen im Hintergrund erhalten! Kuckst du!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20068/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2012)

sieht doch ganz gut aus, für dat Geld


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> sieht doch ganz gut aus, für dat Geld


Meine Rede im Gesamtpaket!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2012)

Man war das ne Karfreitagsbolzerei. Erupp un eraffe. Und die dreckigen Hunde zeigten sich mal wieder im besten Pflegelalter, da wird einfach das Ahrtal bewundert anstatt am Karfeitag vor Jupp auf die Knie zu rutschen:





Dafür hab ich se ja das ein oder andere mal rangekriegt ! Aber wer solche Bremsscheiben fährt den kann nichts mehr aufhalten:


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. April 2012)

Ja, die sehen nicht nur gut aus, die Bremsen auch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2012)

*"Ostersonntag Ostereiersucherei im Feytal"*

Da war dat Wetter ja heut morgen doch tatsächlich doch net so schlecht oder ? Hab isch misch glatt mal schnell auf den Hobel geschmissen um im Feytal nach Ostereier zu suchen. Eier hab ich zwar keine gefunden, dafür aber Trails und jeeeeede Menge Pnaoraaaaamaaa. Is doch auch mal watt oder ?

So fein schien die Sonne morgens um kurz vor acht schon:






Still und starr lag er da, Bältes singe Weiher !











Da scheint einem die Sonne direkt ins Herzchen rein:


























Dann war ich noch bei den Höhlenmenschen:











Un dann schon wieder fast zu Hause:
















Mann war dattn herrliches Wetterchen ! Nur zwei Grad wärmer hätts vielleicht sein dürfen, will mich aber nich beschweren !

Alle Bilder hier
​


----------



## Pete04 (8. April 2012)

Neid  - vor allem datt hier 'nen ich mal 'nen Trail - und dann noch Blick wie vom Himalaya!





Zeigt sich immer wieder - wer den Morgenmuffel bekämpft wird beschenkt!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. April 2012)

Und das fährt sich auch alles sehr fein, werter Pete. Ab da wird es dann richtig spannend. Ach, ick freu mir.


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. April 2012)

Ich würde auch noch mal gerne mit Euch fahren


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. April 2012)

Kannst du doch, schaust du
http://http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12780

Da haut der *junge Mann * bestimmt wieder alles an feinen Sachen raus, die es im Veytal mit FogelF so gibt. Und das ist, so wie ich den *jungen Mann* kenne, bestimmt wieder nur das Beste für die Crème de la Crème, die sich schon angemeldet hat. Und andere nimmt er auch mit .


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. April 2012)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Nur ich glaube ich bin dem Starterfeld noch nicht gewachsen. Da muss ich wohl noch was tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2012)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Nur ich glaube ich bin dem Starterfeld noch nicht gewachsen. Da muss ich wohl noch was tun



.... wie lange hören wir das nun schon ?

du hast also folgende optionen:
a) wirklich was tun
b) nich mehr sagen ..." würd ich auch gerne mal ...:"
c) e-bike
d) telefonjoker


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2012)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Kannst du doch, schaust du
> http://http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12780
> 
> Da haut der *junge Mann * bestimmt wieder alles an feinen Sachen raus, die es im Veytal mit FogelF so gibt. Und das ist, so wie ich den *jungen Mann* kenne, bestimmt wieder nur das Beste für die Crème de la Crème, die sich schon angemeldet hat. Und andere nimmt er auch mit .



... hast du wieder was zu renovieren oder warum betonst du das mit dem jungen mann so ?


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. April 2012)

Ich kaufe Zeit  und Verlängere den Tag auf 36 Stunden dann geht es


----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2012)

!Rein mit Dir inne Starterliste, Simon - der Rest trainiert miese Kehren im Bergischen Der Guide schreibt ja nitt ummesüns (in reinem Hochdeutsch) datt gewartet wird auf den der den Trail am akribischsten untersucht!

*WIR LIEBEN FEYTAL UND HASSEN TEUER!!!*


----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2012)

> ... hast du wieder was zu renovieren oder warum betonst du das mit dem jungen mann so ?


 Mir auch aufgefallen - bei Geburt gealtert! Als beim Erstnachwuchs die Hebamme sagte: jetzt rhythmisch pressen hab' ich mich auch angeschlossen - und bin (mangels zu Pressendem) 3 Tage wie Cowboy durche Stadt...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... hast du wieder was zu renovieren oder warum betonst du das mit dem jungen mann so ?



Och, das ein oder andere gibt es schon noch zu tun . Außerdem hab ich die Hoffnung, dass du mich auch mal als jung bezeichnest .


----------



## Trekki (10. April 2012)

Möchte jemand mit mir zusammen von Bonn / Meckenheim / Rheinbach aus nach Kommern und zurück radeln? Ich kalkuliere 2h pro Stecke - ab Bonn.

-trekki


----------



## redrace (11. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Möchte jemand mit mir zusammen von Bonn / Meckenheim / Rheinbach aus nach Kommern und zurück radeln? Ich kalkuliere 2h pro Stecke - ab Bonn.
> 
> -trekki




HUHU
Wann? Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm.


----------



## Trekki (11. April 2012)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Wann? Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm.



OK, Datum ist recht wichtig: 29.4., zum aufwärmen vor der TT Tour. Also Abfahrt 8.30h von Bonn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2012)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Wann? Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm.



bei manchen hilft auch fragen nicht


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. April 2012)

Fragen wir uns denn heute Abend gegenseitig, wer den besseren Ausblick auf die Beiden vor uns fahrenden hat?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2012)

eigentlich müssen wir das mal fotografieren und dann als foto unter den schirm vom helm kleben, nich das uns dann irgendwann mal was fehlt


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. April 2012)

Hast ja heut Abend genug Zeit  Fahren ja lange vor dir her.


----------



## Trekki (11. April 2012)

Um noch mehr Verwirrung zu stiften ziehe ich meine Frage nach der gemeinsamen Anfahrt zur TT Tour am 29. zurück.
Dafür habe ich meinen Sohn überredet mitzufahren und da passen diese 80+ extra-Kilometer nicht mehr.
-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich meinen Sohn überredet mitzufahren und da passen diese 80+ extra-Kilometer nicht mehr...



Pah, faule Jugend heutzutage. WIR FRÜHER wären dankbar gewesen, 80 extra Kilometer hinter dem Vater mit dem Eingang Starrbike herhecheln zu dürfen. Stattdessen haben wir uns mit dem Motorrad im Wald vergnügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (11. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> bei manchen hilft auch fragen nicht



Hää, versteh ich nicht!

Rate mal was ich am 29.04 mache!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2012)

Oooorbedn !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2012)

*FAFB - Freitach - Abend - Feierabend - Bolzerei*

Wohl dem der Freitachs mal eben ne Runde MTB Bolzen kann. Der gute Andre hat mich als Jeit jebucht un da muss ich mir nochn Toürschjen in de Hirse hämmern. Schnell dat Rädschjen einjepackt un schqups wo ich at do. 

Zuersma nen überregional bekannten Trail bei Marmagen angesteuert:





Ältere Hörrn aus Eu bekommen hier bestimmt schmerzlichste Erinnerungen 










Dann den toastBROTpfad runtergesemmelt:





An der Ahr auch alles Takko:





Der überregional bekannte Trail an der Ahr war auch noch da:





Hier hatte ich dann selber schmerzliche Erfahrung an eine sehr glitschige Brück, auää 

Kurz vor "Blangem"





In "Blangem" drinne:





Maximalausnutzung eines Schilderpfostens:





Dann kam et nochmal eruss, dat Sönnschje:










Dann war ich auch schon wieder am Karren. Schnell nach Hause, ich hatte HUNGERRR !


EDITH: der Vollständigkeit halber, es handelt sich um diese Tour:




[KLICK]

Und hier noch alle Bildas:
[KLICK]

​


----------



## hornoc (14. April 2012)

Schöne Fotos, Hubert! 

Übrigens, noch vier mal schlafen und wir fahren deinen Eifelcross.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2012)

hornoc schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos, Hubert!
> 
> Übrigens, noch vier mal schlafen und wir fahren deinen Eifelcross.



Na dann hau ich hier mal die Platten leer damit's auch scheeeenes Wettah gibt ! Wünsch euch viel Spass. 

Kleiner Tip: nehmt euch auf der Rückfahrt watt zu trinken ( am besten jeder ne Männerhandtasche ) mit in den Zug, dat dauert von Trier bis nach Hause !

Nochn Tip: in Rheinland-Pfalz is dat Bike umesüns im Zoch. Mussde theoretisch in Jerolstein raus un ne Fahrradkarte ziehen, aber wer macht dat schon


----------



## Maxmara67 (14. April 2012)

KleinerFeger_74 und ich sind nun auch angemeldet und freuen uns schon sehr auf eine schöne Tour!

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## hornoc (14. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Na dann hau ich hier mal die Platten leer damit's auch scheeeenes Wettah gibt ! Wünsch euch viel Spass.
> 
> Kleiner Tip: nehmt euch auf der Rückfahrt watt zu trinken ( am besten jeder ne Männerhandtasche ) mit in den Zug, dat dauert von Trier bis nach Hause !
> 
> Nochn Tip: in Rheinland-Pfalz is dat Bike umesüns im Zoch. Mussde theoretisch in Jerolstein raus un ne Fahrradkarte ziehen, aber wer macht dat schon



Danke Dir vielmals für die Tipps und für´s Teller leer essen. 

Die Zugfahrt dauert, je nach Verbindung, um die 2 1/2  bis 3 Std.
Ich hab gerade auf der DB-Seite gesehen, dass Fahrräder in den ECs und ICs nach Bonn reservierungspflichtig sind.  Dann müssen wir darauf achten, das wir ab Koblenz mit der MRB fahren. Ist aber ja auch kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2012)

watt ? wie kovelenz ?
fahrt doch den eifel-express bis eu und von da aus nach bonn oder von eu gerad mitm beik na hause


----------



## hornoc (14. April 2012)

Ja, das geht natürlich auch. Ich hatte vergessen auf der Seite der DB das Häkchen bei "schnelle Verbindung bevorzugen" weg zu machen und bei "Fahrradmitnahme" das Häkchen zu setzen. Wenn man das macht, dann wird man über EU geleitet. Zeitlich tut sich da aber nicht viel.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2012)

*So, jetz hab ich hammel extra für euch Tomburger und Mitfahrer jeden verdammten Tag den Teller mehrfach leer gegessen damit ihr am Sonntag solche Ausblicke genießen könnt:

















So und was soll ich sagen ? Es hat sich gelohnt:





Dafür müsst ihr jetzt mit einem übergewichtigen, untrainiertem "Streckenkundigem" klar kommen !
Meckert nachher ja nicht ihr hättet vor lauter vorrausfahrendem Biker nichts gesehn 


*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



datt kenn ich doch!?!?!?!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> *So, jetz hab ich hammel extra für euch Tomburger und Mitfahrer jeden verdammten Tag den Teller mehrfach leer gegessen damit ihr am Sonntag solche Ausblicke genießen könnt:
> 
> 
> So und was soll ich sagen ? Es hat sich gelohnt:
> ...



Und warum ist das Wetter jetzt noch so, wie es ist? Da hat wohl der Imperator was liegen lassen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2012)

Kann es sein das du ein klein wenig ungeduldig bist ?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. April 2012)

Wie kommst du darauf? Ist es denn so übertrieben, einfach nur gutes Wetter haben zu wollen? Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, ich will doch keine Kühe!


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. April 2012)

Ich glaube die sind einfacher


----------



## yogi71 (26. April 2012)

Kühe fahren bei Euch auch mit?????


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2012)

Ausserdem ist es Nachts sowieso kälter als draußen


----------



## yogi71 (26. April 2012)

Echt? In userem Kühlschrank ist es noch kühler!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. April 2012)

Hee, macht ihr euch gerade über mich lustig? Ihr wisst doch, dass ich zart beseitet bin. Jetzt bin ich traurig und muss weinen. Das wird ein Nachspiel haben, bei nächster Gelegenheit schmeiß ich euch Knüppel hinter das Rad, ihr werdet schon sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2012)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> ... bei nächster Gelegenheit schmeiß ich euch Knüppel hinter das Rad, ihr werdet schon sehen!



um die knüppel vors rad zu schmeissen müsstest du ja auch erstmal vor uns fahren !


----------



## yogi71 (26. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> um die knüppel vors rad zu schmeissen müsstest du ja auch erstmal vor uns fahren !



Da er das nicht schafft, will er ja auch HINTER das Rad schmeissen!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> um die knüppel vors rad zu schmeissen müsstest du ja auch erstmal vor uns fahren !





yogi71 schrieb:


> Da er das nicht schafft, will er ja auch HINTER das Rad schmeissen!







Na wartet mal ab, beim nächsten mal 



und 



dann schaun wir mal, wer dann noch  oder ob ihr


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2012)

.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. April 2012)

geht doch!


----------



## Pete04 (26. April 2012)

Wow, der Hubi hostet die Manuel-Neuer-Datenbank! Kuckst du Gegen-Zecken.de !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2012)

Bei mir klappts morgen leider nicht. Vielleicht kann mir jemand später eine elektronische Ameisenspur zukommen lassen, damit ich die Gegend zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal kennen lernen darf.
Wünsche dem Tross auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und möglichst wenig Pannen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2012)

Hallo Volker, kein Problem.
Schick mir mal deine Mailaddi, dann hau ich dir den Track rüber.


----------



## yogi71 (28. April 2012)

Hey Hubi,
vieeeeeeel Spass! Wir machen in der Zeit die Siegener gegend unsicher!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. April 2012)

Hi Hubert,
das war eine richtig richtig coole Tour hat echt viel Spaß gemacht. Danke.
Wann steigt die nächste??????


----------



## supasini (29. April 2012)

schöne Tour, nette Leute, feine Trails (sogar 2 1/2 für mich neue dabei ), kaum Pannen (bis auf die 11 Platten, aber das ist ja fast nix ), nur auf dem Rückweg nach Öö ein bisschen Regen, zuhause Rhabarberkuchen: Herz, was willst du mehr!


----------



## meg-71 (29. April 2012)

Auch von mir ein Dank an Hubert für die tolle Tour und natürlich auch an alle Mittfahrerinnen und Mittfahrer, hat spass gemacht mit euch.

LG Michael


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. April 2012)

hi!

das war sie also, die schreagliche tour aber 11 platten auf einer tour.das ist rekord. eigentlich waren es ja 12. auf dem rückweg ist die luft auch aus einem der reifen menes rennrades entwichen

Hubäääääät dat wor jot hück


ciao thomas


----------



## BoosBiker (29. April 2012)

Danke,
für die schöne Tour.Hat mir großen Spaß gemacht.Ich hatte keinen platten Reifen
Grüße aus Kürten
Chris


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2012)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> .. Ich hatte keinen platten Reifen ...



Macht ja nix, das kann jedem mal passieren 


Danke an euch alle für einen tollen Tag auf dem Bike.
Viel geflickt, gefahren und gelacht,
da haben wir alles richtig gemacht !


----------



## Trekki (29. April 2012)

Ob es nun 11, 12 oder 8 Platten waren - was solls. Ein schöner Tag war es, dies ist wichtig.

Beim TT Trikot werden ja die Farben sehr diskutiert, hier mein Eindruck von heute




Grün und Gelb.

Im anderen Thread und vor einiger Zeit ist mir ja aufgefallen, dass Pulk hinter supasini fährt. Heute schon wieder





Jedoch biegt der Pulk ab




und die beiden Führenden haben einen langen Bremsweg






-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. April 2012)

Ja, manchmal macht das Sinn, dass der Guide als Erster fährt.
Doch schön war´s, und nach Hause laufen musst ich auch nicht. Konnte bei Kumpel Killerwade Udo meinen zweiten Platten flicken und somit doch noch entspannt nach Hause radeln.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. April 2012)

Bilder Hubi --> LINK
Bilder Simon --> LINK
Tourbericht --> LINK


----------



## Pete04 (30. April 2012)

Hammerhai! Pics, Gesichters, Eindrücke - mehr geht nicht! MEINEN Ruhestand verdien' ich mir über Schlauchautomaten im Kommerner Forst - wenn selbst die Guides meine 1. Million mitfinazieren...
Ich beiss mich ins Hinterende - bedankt für den Spass gemeinsam...


----------



## sinux (30. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Im anderen Thread und vor einiger Zeit ist mir ja aufgefallen, dass Pulk hinter supasini fährt. Heute schon wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Hörr Supasini hatte ja auch sein Räßbeik dabei - da iss das Rad zu schnell für den Pulk und der Lenker zu schmal für's Navi


----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2012)

Halloderle, Herr Köter! Lassen mer's mal ein Date am Griesberg anberaumen - der wird mir langsam zu unheimlich! Sprünge nur nach Rücksprache mitte Krankenkasse - hööösch angehen... Weichflöten Buxenwahl nach eigener Einschätzung - wie wär's??? LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Mai 2012)

Von mir aus gerne ich wohne ja quasi da ! Untenrum natürlich kurz, WENN ! Wo wir dann beim Wenn wären. Wenn denn dann bei den terminlichen interferräntzen ein Treffen Zustanden kömmen könnthe !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Mai 2012)

War das ein feiner Sonntag oder ? 































Alle Bilder
​


----------



## silverdiver (17. Mai 2012)

Mr Schraeg,

vor ca. 12 Monaten hast du mir per Email einen gps-Track der Ahr/Rech Tour zugeschickt... Nach einigen vergeblichen Versuchen im letzten Jahr die Tour am Stück durchzuziehen (Wetter, Fahrrad, Termine, und was weiß ich was da noch alles dazwischen gekommen ist) war es letzten Freitag ganz spontan wieder soweit.
Von Altendorf aus mit dem Rad in Richtung Rech gestartet und dann irgendwo zwischen dingens und dem Ümerich auf die Strecke gefunden. Wetter war morgens zwar noch etwas frisch, aber sonnig. Gegen mittag ging dann erst ein wenig und später doch ziemlich viel Regen nieder und der Schiefer wurde bei der ein oder anderen Abfahrt doch ganz schön rutschig...
Da ich alleine unterwegs war, habe ich mir auch extremst viel Zeit gelassen -> die ganze Runde (ca. 45km/1700hm + 16km/250hm an und abfahrt) waren in entspannten 8 stunden gebügelt. Durch den starken Regen wurden einige Auffahrten eher zu einer Rad-Wanderung als einer reinen Radtour. 
Fazit: Sehr geile Tour, werden wohl am letzten Mai-Wochenende nochmal einen Angriff starten, die Abfahrten wollen alle nochmal geritten werden.

DANKE, für den Track, vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald mal wieder im Wald, bei den Rebellen oder wo auch immer sonst

LG aus Meckenheim,
Markus


----------



## yogi71 (17. Mai 2012)

Sooooooooooo,

dank an Hubi, Maik und den dreckigen Köter Kommern, die heute dabei waren!

Sehr schöne Tour!!!!!

Klickst Du HIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (17. Mai 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sooooooooooo,
> 
> dank an Hubi, Maik und den dreckigen Köter Kommern, die heute dabei waren!
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Klick


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2012)

Boah alta, wattn Vatertagstoürschen.
Alles dabei: Sonne, Schlamm, Sonne und Schlamm ! Geilomat so muss dat sein 
Hiernochn paar Bilder von mich:





jaja, warte die Aufforderung kommt glich kurz bevor der Zug hält !





Der Girnsekater und die Meute im Nacken





Während die einen Flicken posen die andern in irgend welchen Ecken





Der Backenbläser von Schuld





Matschi Patschi Pampe





Da isser wieder, der kleine !





Geht der Meeresspiegel eigentlich kaputt wenn jemand in See sticht ?





Ahremberge





Panorama am Monte Michele





Da sieht man mal wie hoch wir waren, man kann sogar die Erdkrümmung schon erkennen !





Die einen Platt, der kleine Gelangweilt ! Laaangweilig !





Der kleine und der Maikäfer





Home sweet Home

Alle Bilder

Tourenbericht


​


----------



## yogi71 (18. Mai 2012)

Hier KLICKEN


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2012)

> War das ein feiner Sonntag oder ?


Hubert - räusper, räusper - ich frach ett nur ungern() - haben der Robin und Yogi enn Hosentauschabkommen unterzeichnet - der NeuEifeler fährt neuerdings Karo?! Ich bin da 'ner großen Sache auffe Spur! (Beide fahren Gerüchten zu Folge XXXL!) Dank für Info, ett wird die BikeMode der nächsten Jahre prägen! LG, der Pete


----------



## sinux (21. Mai 2012)

Hubäät - hat Deine neue Festung dem Unwetter standhalten können, waren alle Wasser draußenhaltenden Maßnahmen erfolgreich?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Mai 2012)

Ja hat es, auch wenns nur sackhaares breite gewesen ist. Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich eine ca. 40cm hohe Hagel/Wasser Schicht vor dem Wohnzimmerfenster stehen gehabt. Ich bin dann gleich raus und habe mit Bordsteinkanten, Balken und Schaufel versucht den Colorado River von meinem Haus vernzuhalten. War recht erfolgreich, haben sich nur paar Tropfen durch die bodentiefen Fenster gedrückt.

Danach bin ich noch runter ins Dorf und habe geholfen die Strasse für den RTW frei zu machen, da lag der weisse Schei$$ ca- 40cm hoch. Wers nicht selbst gesehn glaubts nicht ! 

Hier sieht man den Hausherren im Kampf:













Hier der Bericht in der Rundschau:
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1337320867717.shtml


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (21. Mai 2012)

Krass, Hubäät, dann solltest Du vllt. mal Gräben ziehen. 

Wir hatten Erstkommunion (--> das Monster von den Katzensteinen) und sahen nur in nicht allzuweiter Ferne (im Südwesten) viel Schwarz mit viel Hell und Bumms ohne Fotoknipps. Feucht ist es aber zum Glück so gut wie nicht geworden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Mai 2012)

Ja, das kam so ca. 1-2km um Kommern herum alles runter. Eicks wars wohl auch hart aber nich so viel Hagel. Mechernich und ab Wallenthaler Höhe war nix.


----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2012)

Zu diesen immer häufiger auftretenden Starkregen/Hagelschauern in ganz D hab ich vor ein paar Wochen mal eine Doku gesehen. Man hat durch Messungen festgestellt, daß aufgrund immer weniger größeren Staubpartikeln in der Luft die Luftfeuchte nicht mehr dort abregnen kann, wo sie entsteht, sondern sich sammelt und dann mit geballter Zerstörungskraft niedergeht. So war in etwa die Folgerung aus den Messungen, welche mit einem hochsensiblen Gerät an einem Ultraleichtflieger in verschiedenen Höhen durchgeführt wurden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Mai 2012)

siehste deswegen hab ich keinen rußpartikelfilter am auto  und gebracht hats nöscht !
die mit ihren umweltplaketten !


----------



## redrace (21. Mai 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> siehste deswegen hab ich keinen rußpartikelfilter am auto  und gebracht hats nöscht !
> die mit ihren umweltplaketten !



Nicht nur da hast du keinen Rußpartikelfilter!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Mai 2012)

Da wo du jetzt dran gedacht hast hab ich wohl wahrscheinlich den schiesser feinripp filter !


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2012)

Möge wenigstens der von Licht durchflutet sein! In Braunlage/Harz hammers andere Ergebnisse inne Buxe gehabt... War latürnich vom Ortsnamen her "Ergebnisorientiertes Biken" einschliesslich unfreiwilliger Taufe eines "Torfjüngers"!!! It's-just-for-fun....


----------



## othom (22. Mai 2012)

hättest dir doch noch nen Iglu bauen können ...aber schon krass was da runter kam 
bei uns waren es nur ein paar Hagelkörner, aber Murmelgröße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2012)

*DoFAT - Donnerstach - Feierabend - Tour*

Wohl dem der so eine feine Landschaft vor der Haustüre hat und mal eben schnell abends auf die Pirsch gehen kann 











Der dicke auf der Pirsch:










Spiegelei vorraus:





Der dicke muss auch mal Pause machen:





Danach muss der dicke nämlich rechts rum:





Da unten muss er hin:





Da muss er lang:





Hier auch:





Schon watt näher:





Da is dat Spiegelei wieder:





Glänzt wien Russenei oder ?





Da ist das DING:





Dann musste der dicke wieder nach Hause. Unterwegs einige von diesen neumodischen Stereotrails mitgenommen:





Dann wars auch fast geschafft:





Nochmal die Lage gepeilt:






... da war der dicke auch schon wieder daheim !​


----------



## route61 (14. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2012)

Soll der "dicke" mal über die Schulter kucken - der Feind hat ein neues Gewand...




...always wear Rattenscharf....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2012)

Team "wandelnde Littfasssäule" 

Muss mal den Sensor anne Digicam reinigen seh ich gerade, die hat den Eltzbachtal-Modder nich so ganz verkraftet


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2012)

Eher Team Oranje mit Robin "Robben", Yogi "van Persil" und Pete "Mr. Chancentod Kuyt" - im Gegensatz zu Vorgenannten ist letzterer gar schmächtig und hat als "Littfasssäule" mangels Volumen weniger Werbeeinnahmen...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Juni 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Muss mal den Sensor anne Digicam reinigen seh ich gerade, die hat den Eltzbachtal-Modder nich so ganz verkraftet



Vielleicht hat die auch dein neues Profilbild nicht verkraftet . Bei der Grinsebacke kein Wunder 

PS: Und schon Alice Cooper gegoogelt ? Schönen Gruß an den Imperator, wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juni 2012)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß an den Imperator, wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht!



Da hast du recht ! Und wenn der Imperator mal nicht recht hat hat er automatisch doch wieder recht. Aber ich bin ein guter verlierer  beim nächsten mal gibts dann ein Kaltgetränk auf Alice Cooper


----------



## sinux (16. Juni 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> .... Team Oranje mit Robin "Robben".....



Frage:
Wer kennt denn Tiere, die keine Tore schießen?


Antwort:
Robben 


....und weg


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2012)

"Angeklagter, haben sie einen letzten Wunsch?"

"Ja, Robben soll schiessen!"


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2012)

Nich von Pappe, Engry, nich von Pappe!!! Jetzt aber nicht so druffhauen datt die die Dämme einreissen - dann hammer demnächst Lerdamer anne (Brems-)Backen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2012)

Mann heut hab ich mir aber wieder einen auffe Mütze gegeben, Alta !

Dabei fing dat so schön entspannt an:





De janze Zeit eroppe un eraffe. Imme wigge, man könnt meinen man wär in der Eifel gewesen:





Jupp an der Latt hab ich auch jetroffen:





Un der rote Baron war och ungewääs:





Da guckt der Hubi blöd aus der Wäsche:





Da weiss mans nich so genau:





Hab auch schonmal ein Türchen aufgemacht, obwohl ja noch nich 1. Advent is:





Musste aber sein sons wär ich ja nie hier hin gekommen:





Un Blüüüümchen sin am blühen sach ich euch, da geht einem dat Herz auf:





Man, man, man, schade dat son Sonntach immer so schnell vorbei is !

Alle Bilda​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. Juli 2012)

Der Hubi hat die Schriftart geändert - wer so watt tut trägt demnächst auch die Haare offen... Be prepaired, der Pete P.S.: Sieht aus wie 'ne "Alleine-Tour" - datt kennen mer halt neuzeitlich gar viel zu oft und bieten Beistand an...(nicht uneigennützig - mer profitieren ja vonne geilen Natur...) hau Dich rein, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2012)

SO, hab mich für morgen Equipment mässig schonmal vorbereitet, da steht dem Spass nix mehr im Wege:


----------



## Trekki (14. Juli 2012)

Meinst Du Sommer-2012-Equipment?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juli 2012)

Jenau, wenn man wegen dem bisschen Regen immer nur in der Stube hockt kommt man ja zu nix mehr. Deswegen artgerechte Klamotte an un raus in die Natur !


----------



## redrace (15. Juli 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jenau, wenn man wegen dem bisschen Regen immer nur in der Stube hockt kommt man ja zu nix mehr. Deswegen artgerechte Klamotte an un raus in die Natur !



Das Wetter wäre mir zur Zeit ziemlich egal!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juli 2012)

Wirklich Spass mhats heute aber auch nich gemacht. Ersma sahs ja noch ganz gut aus, dann waren wir auf einmal irgendwie in der Waschküche. Die Frau hat aber tapfer durchgehalten, da is manch Kerl mehr Memme !

Die Kamera am neuen Outdoorhandy will auch noch optimiert werden:




Drei finstere Gestalten im Regen




Eine finstere Gestalt im Tiefflug in "der Rinne des Todes" wie die nix-fahrtechnik-carbon-fraktion zu sagen pflegt

Dann schwenk ich mal den Rosenkranz und hau die Platten leer das das nächste Wochenende vielleicht ein wenig sonniger wird !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (15. Juli 2012)

Ja das war heute nicht wirklich schön. Ich habe gedacht mir wachsen Schwimmhäute in der Eifel.


----------



## mohlo (16. Juli 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Da habe ich mich wohl doch nicht geirrt, als ihr mich samt Kinderwagen und Frau am Berg (Eingang Freilichtmuseum Kommern) überholt habt.
Nass wars sehr nass! Naja, immerhin wurde so der Schlamm schnell wieder vom Bike gespült!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juli 2012)

Ahja, jetz dämmerst, das Gesicht kam mir schon bekannt vor. Graues Canyon AM, warste auch bei der Eisbrecher Tour mit unterwegs oder ? 

So klein ist die Welt


----------



## mohlo (16. Juli 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Graues Canyon AM, warste auch bei der Eisbrecher Tour mit unterwegs oder?


BINGO!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. Juli 2012)

Jaja, der eine machts über das Gesicht, der Schraeg identifiziert die Leute über´s Bike. Mir kam das Gesicht bekannt vor, doch ich konnt es nicht zuordnen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juli 2012)

Dat is genu wie Kellnerinnen ihr Gäste nich beim Namen sondern nach dem Getränk benennen: "... ah ja der Pilzschuss vom Stammtisch"


----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. Juli 2012)

Manch einer nennt sich aber auch selbst so:

"Ich bin die Currywurst, er is`das Schaschlik!"


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juli 2012)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Manch einer nennt sich aber auch selbst so:
> 
> "Ich bin die Currywurst, er is`das Schaschlik!"



Hey Robin, iss datt en Leberhaken auf meinen Feld-Cam-Versuch?
Die kann jett, die Wursch! Ab sofort wird nur noch Spinnaker-Rippstopp-Material ersteigert - die Sommerpluten werden eh überbewertet..... Schön, datt "die Rinne" gewürdigt wird, ich hoffe ihr nehmt auch den einen oder anderen Rossapfel "mit Versetztechnik"
Schön, dass datt Netzt noch zuckt - danke für die Pics!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2012)

So, hab mal was mit der Contour Helmcam von Onkel Schosch gespielt und das ist dabei heraus gekommen:

​
Sicherlich noch Verbesserungswürdig, aber fürn Anfang ganz ok.


----------



## WhiteBandit (21. Juli 2012)

Klasse Film und die Musik ist der Hammer. Bud Spencer ist kult.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Juli 2012)

Watt die beweglich ausse Hüfte kommen - da müssen mer's nochmal Technik dranhängen... Fein, daß  ihr draussen seid!!! LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2012)

*Der Sommer is da !*

So, heute ging's nach diversen Aufräumaktionen am Vormittag nochmal schnell zur Hubertushöhe bei Schmidt. Zuersma schnell in Richtung DurchMtn. gedängelt:

















Da dann den Hundeberg nach Abenden heruntergerutscht:
















Unten das Rurtal gekreuzt un dann einen feinen Anstieg nach Schmdit hinauf. Schon war ich an der *Hubertushöhe *und liess die Seele ein wenig baumeln. Bei der Aussicht:











Am Rursee stapften die Fusskranken in sechs Reihen nebeneinander über die Uferpromenade. Wurde alles gnadenlos weggeklingelt











Dann noch ein kriminelles Pfädchen nach Heimbach eingebaut, da war och jet los sach ich üch !











Dann gings auch wieder nach Haus. Zum Abschluss noch die Abfahrten am heiligen Berg mitgenommen











So kann der Sonntag ausklingen !​


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juli 2012)

> Dann noch ein kriminelles Pfädchen nach Heimbach eingebaut, da war och jet los sach ich üch !


 Bin ich froh datt die Eifel noch paar Verbrecher mit Schmugglergene beheimatet Yepijahee, Schweinebacke!
Keine 14 Tage bis zur X-Line - da schau' ich doch mal nach Leogang rein wegen deines Tips... Ride on, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juli 2012)

Hypt das Dingen namens "Bongo-bongo" eigentlich wegen de Zeugungsfähigkeit so - würd' ich vorher gerne wissen....
obwohl - gezeugt ist genug, würde mich dann auf den Trailspaß konzentrieren... LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juli 2012)

Bongo-Bongo ?
Zeugungswatt ?

Häsden Eck jerooch ?

Ah, ich glaub du meinst die abfahrt in Leogang. Da kann ich nich wirklich viel zu sagen. Bin Damals in den bongo-bongo ab Forsthofalm rein. Am ersten Hügel hatt die arme Reba schon fast alle Innereien ausgekötzelt. Danach war Hubi kuriert und eierte brav die Anlieger runter.

Zweiter Tag den hangman probiert, Strecke für die Kidz da. Nach 200m überholte mich mein Hinterrad auf ner steilen Piste mit großen losen Schieferplatten. Paar Meter weiter dann vermeintlichen einschlag mit Schafen so gerade verhindert ! Watt liegen die blöden Viecher da auch im Schatten rum. Ansonsten super Trail 

Für Federweg >140mm sicherlich zu empfehlen, aber nich für Ü90kg-Klasse auf 100mm Hart-Ende.


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juli 2012)

Bedankt - da hat die ">=75kg-Klasse" mit 180mm durchaus Chancen auf "Bongo-Erhalt" Dank an dieser Stell, Jokercard muss mit Asitz-Bahn passen...Gruss inne rauhen Weiten der Eifel, der Pete


----------



## black (30. Juli 2012)

mal wieder ein top tourentag mit den kötern and friends... thX










































Gruß André


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2012)

*Jo, man war das ein Toürschjen. Da war ja mal wieder alles dabei, eropp un eraff, Sönnschje und jede Menge schön Päddschje:






















Köter in Aktion:
















Der schmal us Urfeld wor och at widde do:






Un der us Jäähn och:











Un Gerastet ham wir wie Kaiser Karl persönlich:






Achja, der dicke war auch da, guck ma hier:






und hier:






und hier:






und hier issa am beißen, hat bestimmt Hunger:






da bekam selbst der erfahrenste Biker den Mund nich mehr zu:






Reschbeggt ! Dat war ein schöner Sonntach ! Zur Belohnung gabs dann auch ne nette Erfrischung:





​*


----------



## redrace (31. Juli 2012)

HUHU
Das hat die Perle der Eifel mal wieder richtig gut hin bekommen!
Ein schöner Sonntag mit netten Mitradlern!
Hier
gibt es noch ein paar Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (31. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre auch so gerne mitgefahren, aber leider ließ meine Gesundheit es nicht zu.....der Blasebalg will nicht so wie er soll. 

Thomas und ich sind die Tour letztlich bei strömenden Regen (am ersten Termin, der abgesagt wurde) alleine gefahren und die Bezeichnung "Perle der Eifel" trifft den Nagel genau auf den Kopf. Die Tour wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt.


----------



## Pete04 (31. Juli 2012)

> Wurde alles gnadenlos weggeklingelt


Reifenbreite erhöhen, Hubi - die Gute fährt 2.5 Breite - gibt Sound ab datt ich vorweg schon vor'm gefühlten LKW an den Pistenrand anlege
LG, stay tuned - nach Diktat verreist die Familienkombo südwärts...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2012)

Ey Pete, gugsdu hier wegen Leogang:

Das is der Hang-Man. Bei 1:08 kommt die Stelle wo ich beinahe die Schafe gescheert hätte, irgendwann später hat mich dann auch nochmal mein Hinterrad überholt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. August 2012)

Zwei Köter unterwegs in der grünen Hölle

So, laaaange lange war ich nich mehr da. Seit die wilden Mopedzeiten vorbei sind war ich kaum noch an der Nordschleife. Heuer wars mal wieder so weit. Die Dame hatte ein neues Bike und das wollte eingeweiht werden. Warum also nich das nützliche mit dem angenehmen verbinden:





Na, das war nicht nett !





Morgens um Zehn wird schon kräftig das Bergwerk hochgekesselt !





Ja, ich habs natürlich getan. Die Steilstrecke wollte gemeistert werden !





Erstaunlich wenig Mopeds waren heut unterwegs.





Dafür umsomehr hiervon





Altertümchen wurden auch gesichtet





Rollt ganz gut das Trekkingrädchen





Gelage am Brünnchen





Ringtaxi ! Teuer Spaß !





Trails gabs auch





Die Erscheinung 





Onkel Hubi hat Spass





Da ist das Ding !





Massenauflauf oder watt ?





Dann waren wir wieder in Breidscheid. 

Knackige Tour bei bestem Wetter  27km / 750hm


----------



## Günni0808 (5. August 2012)

Die Runde mache ich super gerne, wenn die Jungs der VLN da unterwegs sind. Mopeds siehst du mittlerweile äußerst selten geworden. Am wichtigsten ist aber die Riesenpizza nach der Tour ))


----------



## Enrgy (5. August 2012)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Die Runde mache ich super gerne, wenn die Jungs der VLN da unterwegs sind...



Hab ich auch 1-2 Mal gemacht, aber komischer Weise ging mir der Krach dabei tierisch auf die Nerven. Beim Biken will ich Ruhe haben. Daher fahr ich entweder zum zuschauen wenn ein VLN-Rennen ist oder mit dem Bike unter der Woche, wenn so gut wie nichts los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (6. August 2012)

Ach da kribbelt es mich wieder in den Beinen. Leider schaffe es ich es erst zu Rad am Ring oben zu sein und das ist nicht das gleiche. Schöne Fotos


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2012)

*Boah Eeeh ! Watn Bikewochenende.

Erst im Ahrtal die Trails unsicher gemacht:  **( der Besitzer des Ahrtals möge es uns verzeihen  )


























... un dann heute nochmal mit den Damen in Bütgenbach auf die Kurbel eingehämmert:





















Was für ein Luxus *​


----------



## hornoc (12. August 2012)

Hubääät, Du bess eh Dier..... 

Schöne Ahrtour wars, hat wie immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Danke Dir noch mal fürs guiden....... und noch mal vielen Dank an das Geburtstagskind für dat lecker Weizenbier.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2012)

Man stelle sich vor ich wär nich sone dicke Qualle, wer würde mich dann noch aufhalten 

Aja, auch von mir nochmal einen herzlichsten Dank an den Günni, dat hätt jezisch !


----------



## othom (12. August 2012)

nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei, so direkt nach dem Urlaub wollte ich nicht, 
obwohl das was ich hier gefahren bin, zeitlich mit dem hinkommt was ihr gefahren seid

Und Weizen umsonst gab es auch noch 

schöne Bilder


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. August 2012)

Hattest Du den Termin ausgeschrieben? Ich hatte nichts gesehen und währe gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## Günni0808 (12. August 2012)

Gern geschehen und Spaß hat es gemacht.


----------



## aceofspades (12. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, hab mal was mit der Contour Helmcam von Onkel Schosch gespielt und das ist dabei heraus gekommen:
> 
> ​
> Sicherlich noch Verbesserungswürdig, aber fürn Anfang ganz ok.


 

geile Video und die Musik passt 100%   weiter so


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2012)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hattest Du den Termin ausgeschrieben? Ich hatte nichts gesehen und währe gerne dabei gewesen



Wo ? Ahrtal oder Bütgenbach. Ersteres war nicht ausgeschrieben letzteres war ne offizielle Veranstaltung von den http://www.eifel-biker.be/


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2012)

othom schrieb:


> nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei, so direkt nach dem Urlaub wollte ich nicht,
> obwohl das was ich hier gefahren bin, zeitlich mit dem hinkommt was ihr gefahren seid
> 
> Und Weizen umsonst gab es auch noch
> ...



Treuloser Mensch du ! Wie kann man sich nur so ein Fahrrad kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (13. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Treuloser Mensch du ! Wie kann man sich nur so ein Fahrrad kaufen.



Ganz einfach: In den Laden gehen, aussuchen, bezahlen und mitnehmen!
Das ist alles. Wenn Du noch Fragen hast nur raus damit.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2012)

noch einer mit som Tretesel :kotz: der meinige hängt seit 1,5 Jahren mit gebrochener Speiche an der Wand.
Sicheres indiz wieviel Spass mir RR macht


----------



## othom (13. August 2012)

So ein Renner geht schon gut ab...macht Spaß ein bisschen Geschwindigkeit bolzen ...wenn man dann noch durch Obst Plantagen durch fährt hat man gleich die Verpflegung die man braucht

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pete04 (16. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ey Pete, gugsdu hier wegen Leogang:
> 
> Das is der Hang-Man. Bei 1:08 kommt die Stelle wo ich beinahe die Schafe gescheert hätte, irgendwann später hat mich dann auch nochmal mein Hinterrad überholt



Lieber Hubi, habe die Bongos wieder mitgebracht! Der Trail war esu flötschisch datt sich die Lenkwirkung auch wirklich nur auffe Steuerzentrale am Lenker reduzierte - Fott und Rest folgte nach Gravitation und Laune eraff; alles nur ab Mittelstation fahrbar und über Hangman2 raus nur für Känguruhs oder esu Minsche ohne Rippsche... Danke für Le Tip - Tolles Ding was der Jürgen unter "Quer-durche-Eifel" da verewigt - datt Vulkanland verdient Beachtung! LG, der Pete
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMApPOhLJVg"]Bongo Bong Manu Chao mit Lyrics      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2012)

Versteh wieder nur die hälfte irgendwie ! Is aber auch ejal, da hauptsach ös do häs spass en de botz jehatt !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2012)

Für die Romantiksäue:     
So, aus aktuellem Anlass: zur Zeit ist wieder Blütezeit in der Schavener Heide.
Wer sich das mal ansehen möchte trägt sich hier ein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13287

oder erkundet auf eigene Faust, Info's dazu kann ich gerne geben.


----------



## sinux (17. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, aus aktuellem Anlass: zur Zeit ist wieder Blütezeit in der Schavener Heide.
> Wer sich das mal ansehen möchte trägt sich hier ein:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13287
> 
> oder erkundet auf eigene Faust, Info's dazu kann ich gerne geben.




Geh gleich schonmal exploren....


----------



## Redfraggle (17. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, aus aktuellem Anlass: zur Zeit ist wieder Blütezeit in der Schavener Heide.
> Wer sich das mal ansehen möchte trägt sich hier ein:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13287
> 
> oder erkundet auf eigene Faust, Info's dazu kann ich gerne geben.



Muß ich leider arbeiten !


----------



## hornoc (17. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, aus aktuellem Anlass: zur Zeit ist wieder Blütezeit in der Schavener Heide.
> Wer sich das mal ansehen möchte trägt sich hier ein:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13287
> 
> oder erkundet auf eigene Faust, Info's dazu kann ich gerne geben.



Aber hallo, genau darauf hab ich gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Muß ich leider arbeiten !



Sorry Barbara, hab das da so gerade in den Kalender gequetscht bekommen.
Oder ich schick euch den Track und ihr fahrt Sonntag nochmal auf eigene Kappe !


----------



## hornoc (17. August 2012)

Ja, schade Barbara. Wäre schön gewesen, wenn Ihr dabei gewesen wärt.


----------



## sinux (17. August 2012)

Zurück aus Hubis Heimatrevier.

Die Heide blüht....


----------



## redrace (17. August 2012)

HUHU
Ich bin zu den Zeitpunkt unterhalb der Zugspitze!


----------



## WhiteBandit (17. August 2012)

Ich kann leider auch nicht  Schade.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2012)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ich bin zu den Zeitpunkt unterhalb der Zugspitze!



Es gab mal Zeiten da war unterhalb noch oberhalb ! Naja, auch du wirst halt älter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (18. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Es gab mal Zeiten da war unterhalb noch oberhalb ! Naja, auch du wirst halt älter



Ich komme aber noch rauf im Gegensatz zu dir!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2012)

och, rauf komm ich auch irgendwie, dauert nur doppelt bis dreifach so lange


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2012)

*Die Hubi's unterwegs: einmal nach Monschau und zurück  -Part I !






ich kann schnell fahren oder ? 





Mannigfaltige Trails brachten uns nach Wolfgarten





Dort die Bauwerke eines "Anti-Nationalpark-Anwohners begutachtet"





Vorbei an altbekannten Gewässer





Noch mehr Wasser





So viel Wasser, da mussten wir auch manchmal durch !





Pause wurd auch mal gemacht





Bsi wir schliesslich da waren wo wir hinwollten





Das kennt wohl jeder !*​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2012)

*Die Hubi's unterwegs: einmal nach Monschau und zurück  -Part II !

So, neuer Tag neues Glück:





Die Brücke am ......





.... Felsen ???





Ohne Mampf kein Kampf !!!





Spieglein, Spieglein im See .......





... wer hat den schönsten .... Rucksack im ganzen Land ?





Robin natürlich !





Gebläse ?





Das ist doof !





Schon wieder Wasser





Yepiiii





Yepiii ???





Home sweet Home - oder "Home Schlammwasser Home"

Ganze Bericht - [ KLICK ]

Alle Bilder - [ KLICK ]


*​


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2012)

Hubert, das liest sich ja interessant! Wieviele km/hm waren das denn pro Tag?


----------



## on any sunday (24. August 2012)

Die Hammer Bänke werden immer gerne genommen.


----------



## supasini (24. August 2012)

jo, aber wir hatten damals schlechteres Wetter, oder?

Aber auch vor dem Regen haben manche Leute kein Loch ausgelassen:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hubert, das liest sich ja interessant! Wieviele km/hm waren das denn pro Tag?



Das waren 50km / 900hm an Tag 1 und 57km / 650hm an Tag 2.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2012)

Kleine aber Feine Runde heute, meine Herren. Habt bedank ihr alten Romantiksäue !


----------



## hornoc (25. August 2012)

Wir haben zu danken, Du hast uns schließlich "geführt". 

War ne ganz tolle Tour, hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Es war von allem was dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. August 2012)

Iiiih, der Hubi führt "Melancholische" durch's Terrain! - Yes, Sir, they can boogie...  De Hauptsach iss ett Hätz iss jod... Zählt XXX (?!) schon zu den "Dutch Mountains" - da iss ja wirklich Leben inne Kiste....


----------



## Pete04 (2. September 2012)

Muss ich getzt noch datt Gelände desinfizieren wegen meinem Plappermaul?! Ich geh' sonst nochmal feucht drüber...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. September 2012)

Reicht nich ! Sakrotan bitte !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. September 2012)

*Während andere Herr der Ringe spielten hab ich mir kurzweiliges vergügen im Kalltal gegönnt. Eine Vor-Der-Haustür-Tour:

Erstmal die üblichen Verdächtigen abgegrast:






Dann in die DutchMountains:















Wenig drauf stand das Kalltal vorm Vorderrad ! Papierfabrik am Eingang:





Über einige Brücken:





Herrlich hier:










Kleine Abkühlung:





4 lange Gesichter:





Kettenfahrzeug:




( alte Sherman Panzerkette bei Mestrenger Mühle )

Dann ging's hinauf nach Schmidt:





Da hab ich dann die Rauchsäule vom Großbrand bei Hürtgenwald entdeckt:





Rüber zum Rursee:





Und schöner Trail hinunter zum See:





Via Trails bei Heimbach bin ich dann nach Haus geballert:





Selbst von da konnte man die Rauchzeichen erkennen:





Man, man, man, watt wohnen wir in einer schönen Gegend ! Ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen !​*


----------



## redrace (3. September 2012)

HUHU
Schöne Runde, die Du da wieder gedreht hast!
Zufrieden mit der Gabel?


----------



## Pete04 (3. September 2012)

Möge die Gabel in seinem Po ein glückliches Ende finden-
wir stehen druff...
Lg, der Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. September 2012)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Schöne Runde, die Du da wieder gedreht hast!
> Zufrieden mit der Gabel?



Die is Top !


----------



## redrace (5. September 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die is Top !



Ich wusste, dass ich dich zufrieden stellen kann!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. September 2012)

... un das is nich einfach 

wenn ich nächstes Jahr eventuell was neues in der Garage hab dann lass ich die noch auf 100mm traveln, ist momentan auf 120mm. Funktioniert aber prima, sackt so gut wie gar nich weg, das will bei meiner Bauweise was heißen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (6. September 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... un das is nich einfach
> 
> wenn ich nächstes Jahr eventuell was neues in der Garage hab dann lass ich die noch auf 100mm traveln, ist momentan auf 120mm. Funktioniert aber prima, sackt so gut wie gar nich weg, das will bei meiner Bauweise was heißen !



Tja, die ist eben was für schwere Jungs!


----------



## Pete04 (25. September 2012)

> [*Kleine Abkühlung:*/QUOTE]
> Pommerbachtal fahren: 14 gefühlte Bachquerungen sind nix zu toppen -
> hau dich rein mit Eifelquerbahn... LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2012)

> kleine Abkühlung



Endlich wieder angenehme Temperaturen heute:










Der alte Kamerad sieht auch schon janz schön zeröpp us:





Danke für die Brücke, bei den Temperaturen Bachquerung ? .... da bin ich ja doch zu weich !





Wehe wenns ein wenig taut:





Nix Atompilze, Kraftwerke:





Resultat: 63km / 1100hm / -1 bis 4°C​


----------



## Derk (29. Oktober 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> > [*Kleine Abkühlung:*/QUOTE]
> > Pommerbachtal fahren: 14 gefühlte Bachquerungen sind nix zu toppen -
> > hau dich rein mit Eifelquerbahn... LG, der Pete
> 
> ...


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Oktober 2012)

Aha, wieder auf Tour! Gut so ...


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2012)

Stand im LMB nicht mal eine schraege Tour am 04.11. drin? Oder war das nur eine altersbedingte Halu?... ach, Einbildung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2012)

Doch stand mal drin Micha, hab ich aber wieder rausgenommen. Könnt ich für den 11.11. wieder ansetzen, aber da sin ja schon die Jecken los


----------



## redrace (30. Oktober 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Doch stand mal drin Micha, hab ich aber wieder rausgenommen. Könnt ich für den 11.11. wieder ansetzen, aber da sin ja schon die Jecken los



Sieht so aus als ob ich da könnte!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2012)

ok, dann verlegen wir


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2012)

Mist ! Der Klimawandel hat sich schon vollzogen !
Früher hat's in den Dutch Mountains immer geregnet und jetzt das:






Sonne !

Und hier noch mehr Sonne:




















Wird Zeit das sich das Klima wieder ändert, es ist doch Winterpokal und da is man's doch gewohnt in langen Buxen total versifft durch die Gegend zu eiern !   ​


----------



## yogi71 (11. November 2012)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2012)

Paar Punkte für den WP kann man immer gebrauchen, da hab ich kurzfristig wegen dem was der Wetterfrosch da so prognostizierte  nochmal die olle Oleftour ausgepackt. Kräftig Höhenmeter und nette Trails waren garantiert, die Sonne war auch wieder mit von der Partie:





Gibt doch nix schöneres wie bei Sonnenschein und angenehmen Temperaturen durch's Laub zu flitzen oder ?





Die Blattjes sin im NP fast alle ab, ausser da wo se immer dran sin:




















Dann über den schönen Pingenpfad nach Hause:





Der Beweis ! Man braucht kein Ahrtal um knackige Höhenmeter auf kurzer Distanz zu sammeln:




Ganz nebenher noch nen neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekord aufgestellt 

Da kann der Regen kommen !​


----------



## black (18. November 2012)

Naiz pic..


----------



## Pete04 (19. November 2012)

Hier mal dein neues Feindbild 2012/2013, du bekennender Antikarnevalist! Wenn dir datt auffem Trail entgegenkommt ist die Blaskapelle nebst Tambourcorps nitt mehr weit....

LG, der Pete
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...ist natürlich voll öko auch die Reste mal zu verwerten...


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2012)

Gabs die Jacken nicht mal beim Polo Harlekin dazu?


----------



## on any sunday (19. November 2012)

Ne, sind die Jacken für die Mitarbeiter, die dauernd im I-Net surfen bei der Arbeit. Dann wird es dem Chef zu bunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. November 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hier mal dein neues Feindbild 2012/2013, du bekennender Antikarnevalist! Wenn dir datt auffem Trail entgegenkommt ist die Blaskapelle nebst Tambourcorps nitt mehr weit....
> 
> LG, der Pete
> 
> ...





Danke das du mich dran erinnert hast das es die Schei** noch gibt ! Ich hatte die letzten Tage versucht das nach dem 11.11. wieder bis es ein erneutes auftreten der Seuche "Fröhlichkeit auf Knopfdruck" gibt zu verdrängen ! Wenns gut gegangen wäre sogar bis zum Montag wo die Seuche ihren Höhepunkt erreicht, aber dank dir werd ich ja jetzt früher dran erinnert


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ne, sind die Jacken für die Mitarbeiter, die dauernd im I-Net surfen bei der Arbeit. Dann wird es dem Chef zu bunt.



hab urlaub, deshalb bin ich seltener im web


----------



## Pete04 (19. November 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Danke das du mich dran erinnert hast das es die Schei** noch gibt ! Ich hatte die letzten Tage versucht das nach dem 11.11. wieder bis es ein erneutes auftreten der Seuche "Fröhlichkeit auf Knopfdruck" gibt zu verdrängen ! Wenns gut gegangen wäre sogar bis zum Montag wo die Seuche ihren Höhepunkt erreicht, aber dank dir werd ich ja jetzt früher dran erinnert



Du mußt eindeutig wieder näher zur Natur - also statt 650bbb Puki montieren - gefühlte 26cm Entfernung zum Dackelpups werden das Übrige tuen...




Da haut der Schäferhundköttel den Akrigg in Dir raus...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2012)

Da könnt ich dir auch noch ne geschmeidige Halskette draus machen !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2012)

... wobei eigentlich is die "Lustig auf Knopfdruck"-Seuche am Rosenmontag gar nich mal so schlecht ! Das ist einer der wenigen Tage im Jahr wo man ungehindert im verbotenen Land wildern kann.


----------



## yogi71 (20. November 2012)

bin dabei

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2012)

Könnt dich vielleicht erheitern: Der Krug zum grünen Drachen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2012)

??? ??? ???


----------



## Pete04 (23. November 2012)

Tut mich leid, Hubert - Grafikeinbindung ist inne Buxe gegangen; tanzende Hobbits inne Kneipe mit lustigem Liedgut... Verzeihung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2012)

Kurze Frage an die Techniker:

Kan ich ne SLX 2x10fach Kurbel mit nem 9fach Antrieb kombinieren ?


----------



## supasini (14. Dezember 2012)

ja.
ist bei den Kurbeln egal.
(9fach-Kurbel mit 10fach-Kette oder Antrieb funktioniert genauso wie 10fach-Kurbel mit 9fach-Kette/Antrieb)

schicke Kurbel, für welches Radel wird die denn?


----------



## yogi71 (14. Dezember 2012)

rischtisch

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2012)

Dangäh für die Info ! Die hab ich mal für das on-one angedacht.
der antrieb is bald mal wieder fällig un da ich son schaltfauler typ bin könnte ich so ja mal gleich 9 gänge einsparen


----------



## Normansbike (15. Dezember 2012)

Und Wat is mem umwerfet? Geit dat den so mit den Einstellschrauben? Oder braucht man einen 2 fach Umwerfer?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2012)

Normal kann man die ANschläge so einstellen das der wie'n zweifach funktioniert.
Hab ich zwar selber noch nie gemacht, kann aber nich so schwer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (15. Dezember 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Normal kann man die ANschläge so einstellen das der wie'n zweifach funktioniert.
> Hab ich zwar selber noch nie gemacht, kann aber nich so schwer sein



Auch dieses geht.


----------



## supasini (15. Dezember 2012)

das Problem ist allerdings, dass 24-38 dich 10% beim Berggang kostet. Aber du hast ja dicke Beine und trainierst kräftig 

3fach Umwerfer geht, ist aber nicht optimal.
bei 22-36 bringt der 665er (SLX 2fach) einen deutlichen Sprung nach vorne, der müsste an deinem Rad auch funktionieren, weil ja der Gangsprung genau gleich ist.
Und wie der Zufall es will: genau den Umwerfer hab ich noch im Keller liegen (Schellenmodell, ich hatte den an meinem Brave, LV passt ja nur e-Type)
Bei Bedarf: sachste Bescheid!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2012)

Mit ner 11-34er Kasette sollte noch so einiges gehen ! Hab ja genug Gewicht aufm Hinterrad, dann dreht das nich so schnell duch 

Ich probiers mal mit dem derzeitigen Werfer aus, ansonsten komm ich auf das Angebot zurück


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hab ja genug Gewicht aufm Hinterrad, dann dreht das nich so schnell duch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Hauptsach iss ett Hätz iss jod! Hau der Gemeinde doch mal bald wieder paar Bilder rein, sonst wird der Winter 2012 verdammt lang...(wir nehmen auch die Holland-Fotos 74` hinne...) LG, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2012)

Fotos ? Ich fahr gleich mal welche sammeln !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2012)

So lieber Pete, extra für dich heute die Digicam mitgeschleppt.

Ööörly morning zog ich los um gen Stonecreek zu dämmeln. Dazwischen lag erstmal die Heidäh:





Pforte zur heath of schaven





Da kurbelt der dicke gen Heide





Kein großes Hindernis oder ?





Heide everywhere





Wie immer: Trail beim großen Dampfross





Er nu wieder ! Meine Nüsse kriegste nich du !





Dat nenn ich mal nen Atzwentzkrantz oder ?





Da kommt dat Sönnschje !





Luur, do össet schön am schinge !





Weltbekannte Größen aus der Bikerszene scheiterten schon an diesem Hinderniss !





Kurz vor Stonecreek





Highway to hell ?





Der Felsen hier schreit doch geradezu nach "Red Bull Rampage" oder ???





Einigermassen Windstill. EIngelocht hab ich aber nix ;(





Jaaaaaa ! Mitten hindurch !





Reschnbögn vorraus





Borsti beim Pizzatrail





Borsti will wieder sauber gemacht werden !





Hubi auch ! So muss das aussehn dann klappts auch mit der Ehefrau ....... nicht ! 

_Fazit: Lecke Wintertoürschjen bei Prötes everywhere. Spritzing into the letzte Ritze. Frau Hubi was not amused about the Dreck laying around the Hauswirtschaftsraum  Next time Hubi will take a Gartenschlauchshower before entering Köter Headquater !_​


----------



## Enrgy (16. Dezember 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Frau Hubi was not amused about the Dreck laying around the Hauswirtschaftsraum  Next time Hubi will take a Gartenschlauchshower before entering Köter Headquater !​




vielleicht solltest du einfach schutzbleche montieren, dann hat frau hubi auch kaum noch probleme, den gatten wiederzuerkennen ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du einfach schutzbleche montieren, dann hat frau hubi auch kaum noch probleme, den gatten wiederzuerkennen



Niemals !


----------



## supasini (16. Dezember 2012)

Schutzbleche - da kann man ja gleich kleine Kinder fressen, Rheinuferfiltrat trinken und für die Bayern halten! Nene, in unserem Team gibt es nur Spritzläppschen am Vorderrad. Beweisbilder folgen noch 

edit: Beweisbilder hier


----------



## on any sunday (16. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geile akustische Wegfreianlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sehr geile akustische Wegfreianlage.



Kommt immer gut an das Hörnchen ! Viele Wandersleut fühlen sich an ihre Kindheit erinnert und machen mit einem lächeln Platz. Mir ists recht, solange sie nicht die Pämpi voll machen


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kommt immer gut an das Hörnchen ! Viele Wandersleut fühlen sich an ihre Kindheit erinnert und machen mit einem lächeln Platz. Mir ists recht, solange sie nicht die Pämpi voll machen



Was dann hiermit zweifelsohne erreicht wäre....





never change a running system... nach DEM Hornstoß iss die Pämpi aber auch eine Waldparzelle weiter... Bikepark G-Mountain im Auge? Steht datt Roadgap?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2012)

Der Kicker vom Roadgap is dem Vandalismus eines Grünrockes zum Opfer gefallen glaubich. Ansonsten hat sich da nich viel getan. Vielleicht sollte man da im SOmmer mal mit Schaufel, Dachlatte und Hämmerchen auftauchen und zum "Flohtrail Kommern" ausbauen


----------



## Pete04 (20. Dezember 2012)

Jep, der Cheffe vonne Firestation hat den Bub schon erblickt und ein völlig falsches Signal vonne Spaßfraktion... Der G-Mountain, völlig unterschätzt in seinem Potential....




...fahr'n mers im Frühling, da sind die älteren Knochen weicher... Für die WP-Fraktion: Purzeln für Punkte...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2012)

*Meuchelei am Meuchelsberg ?*

So, heute war ich wieder mitm Seelenfänger unterwegs um für euch ein paar "Bildtrophähen" mitzubringen. Man war datn Wetter da konnteste echt mal wieder drauf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Egal, ersma beim Grünrock Bruno vorbei:





Komisches Schild ! MTB is ja normal kein Fahrrad oder ?





Dabei gab's hier absolut nicht wozu es sich lohnen würde hier runter zu fahren:





... absolut gar nichts....





...noch nichtmal ein schöner Trail ....





... überall nur Asphalt !





Wallride für Greenhorns





Mitten im verbotenen Land:





Die lassen sich hier volllaufen:





Hinderniss ?





Feuchtgebiete ?










Oben aufm Meuchelberg:





Meuchelberg Mittelstation:





War schon länger keiner mehr da:





Weinchen gefällig ?





Is ja bald wie in Altenahr hier !





Da raucht der Kamin ! Recht so bei dem driss !





Aufm Heimweg noch ne Baustelle vom Herrn OBI entdeckt:





Trotz des scheiXX Wetters noch ne feine Runde geworden.
Alle Bilder​


----------



## Günni0808 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hey Hubi, schöner Bericht. 

Ich habe die indoor Variante vorgezogen. Das Wetter war mir zu sch.....
Dir und Deiner Holden ein schönes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.

Günni


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hey Günni, wünsche dir und Colli auch nen schönes Fest.
Toürschjen können wir ja ggf. mal bei besser Wetter zusammen wiederholen.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2012)

Superhungermacherbilder, Hörr Hubi! Inne Vulkaneifel simmers schon so weit datt die Kombi aus Bikerucksach und halbe Felge am Bike verpönt sind... Staunst du über grafischen Unsinn hier - so kann doch keine Sau biken (auch geen Neederlanders...)


----------



## Günni0808 (21. Dezember 2012)

@schraeg, 
gerne, hab ab Mo 24.12. bis 4.1. Urlaub. Und mein neues Spielzeug würde ich sehr gerne über Trail jagen ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2012)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> @schraeg,
> gerne, hab ab Mo 24.12. bis 4.1. Urlaub. Und mein neues Spielzeug würde ich sehr gerne über Trail jagen ;-).



schaun mer mal ! watt haste denn fürn neues Spielzeug ?
Wiedern Schgodd ?


----------



## Günni0808 (22. Dezember 2012)

Jaaa, Genius lt 20 ))


----------



## Handlampe (22. Dezember 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


>



Die Perpektive ist auch sehr interessant.
Sieht aus wie ein Screenshot aus dem neuen Ego Shooter von Hubi Soft:
*Call of Dirty*


----------



## supasini (22. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2012)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Jaaa, Genius lt 20 ))



Oha, Günni rüstet auf !
Das Teil ist recht stabil für Tupperware.
Is mal von uns Wolfgang derbe "Krausberg-prooved" worden, hätt nich gedacht das Carbonflitzer so harte Abgänge mitmacht.



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Perpektive ist auch sehr interessant.
> Sieht aus wie ein Screenshot aus dem neuen Ego Shooter von Hubi Soft:
> Call of Dirty



... dann wird's Zeit das ich mir ein paar Upgrades zulege:
Bike 2.0 und Garageneinfahrt 1.0 wären nicht schlecht


----------



## on any sunday (23. Dezember 2012)

Da fehlt aber noch mindestens ein Verbotsschild.  Respekt, perfektes Wetter für "Forbidden Trail Massaker".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. Dezember 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


>



und schon wieder ein kackstreifen auf der hose - mußt ja mächtig schiss gehabt haben, die verbotene zone zu befahren


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> und schon wieder ein kackstreifen auf der hose - mußt ja mächtig schiss gehabt haben, die verbotene zine zu befahren



... das kann ich dir sagen ! Überall diese Schilder, ich hab auch seither ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen !


----------



## Pete04 (23. Dezember 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Die Perpektive ist auch sehr interessant.
> Sieht aus wie ein Screenshot aus dem neuen Ego Shooter von Hubi Soft:
> *Call of Dirty*



 Wart ab wenn er seine Zyklopentröte auffem Oberrohr zündet... Dann wird sich die Menschheit an Hubisoft im Einklang mit dem Mayakalender erinnern... Isch sach nur: Fire & Forgett!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2012)

Da is das Ding:






Wohl dem der ein AM unterm Weihnachtsbaum rausziehen konnte ! Kermit und ich könnten nach der ersten Ausfahrt heute wirklich gute Freunde werden !

Vorschläge für eine Anbringung der Fanfare werden noch entgegen genommen.

Es wird noch geändert: 
Schaltanzeigen wech, Matschmacher ran
Weißer Sattel wech, Sattel ohne Eierschmerz ran


----------



## supasini (24. Dezember 2012)

gab's das billiger, weil's schon so dreckig war?!
schickes Teil! ist das neue Radon Slide 150, oder?
Gehen wir's dann am Samstag in den DM ausführen? 
ich würd aber auch mal nen vernünftigen Vorderreifen testen (z.B. FA TrailStar)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2012)

Jou is das das 8.0. Maximale Budget Ausnutzung würd ich mal sagen.
Nja is ja noch Orischinal Bereifung, die wird ersma weggenudelt.
Im trockenen is der NN ja ganz ok, im nassen muss man halt ein wenig vorsichtiger machen.
JOha das mit DutchMtn is ersma gebunkert, wenns keine Mistgabeln hagelt sollte das klar gehn.


----------



## sinux (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Chresdaach zesamme - mein Paket aus München ist heute auf die Reise gegangen , die aus Aachen und Werdohl folgen dann noch....
DAnn kann 2013 ja mit neuem Spielgerät starten


----------



## Pete04 (24. Dezember 2012)

Wie hasse datt bloss durch die Baukasse geschleust - du ZAUBERER!
Hier mal Trötenmontagevorschlag hinten rechts...quasi Homage anne Hobelschmiede von Drüben...




...nicht überstehend montieren, datt rächt sich im Trail!


----------



## Günni0808 (25. Dezember 2012)

@schraeg, 
dann kannst du es ja jetzt auch richtig krachen lassen.


----------



## hornoc (26. Dezember 2012)

Schickes Bike, würde mir auch gefallen. Glückwunsch...... 




schraeg schrieb:


> Vorschläge für eine Anbringung der Fanfare werden noch entgegen genommen.



Wie wäre es hiermit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. Dezember 2012)

hornoc schrieb:


> Wie wäre es hiermit:....



und sogar mit Schutzblech hinten! Endlich ohne Kackstreifen heimkommen! 
Der Rest vom Dreck wird einfach von den Nebelhörnern abgepustet


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hier für kommenden Samtsach die nächste "Froschn Prüf- und Einstellbrause"
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13367


----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen Hubert und Mitfahrer. 
Ich bin heute leider raus,  ist mir zu viel.  Hab noch so viel anderes zu erledigen, dass das radeln mir jetzt hauptsächlich Stress bereiten würde. 
Euch viel Spaß. Martin

Edit: 
12:00 Uhr: Auto und Fahrrad geputzt - jetzt gehe ich das Auto für den Skiurlaub beladen.
12:45 Uhr: Skier eingestellt, 2. Bank eingebaut, Alles Skigerödel verstaut.
14:00 Uhr: Frouwe neue Beleuchtung ans Rad gebrasselt
17:00 Uhr: fertig eingekauft, Trial-Rad fertig basteln, Bremsklötze bei Frouwe wechseln
18:30 Uhr: Trial-Rad eingeweiht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ok, guten Riutsch der Herr !


----------



## Günni0808 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hey Mitfahrer,

Hat richtig Spass gemacht mit euch, das Neue einzuweihen. Auch wenn für die Oberschenkel die veränderte Sitzposition zum Schluß grenzwertig war. 

@ Hubi: Ich hoffe dein Neues hat nix abbekommen , meins ist Heil geblieben (Sorry)

@ TomBurger: Sollte es mal von meiner Schicht passen, bin ich bei euch gerne als Mitstreiter dabei, um ein paar Trails zu bügeln. Ihr seid natürlich auch gerne eingeladen, bei uns in der IG mal zu schauen )).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2012)

Huhu 
ne am neuen Moppet is nix dran ! Paar Kratzer am Pedal und am Lenkerstopfen, aber die hätts früher oder später eh abbekommen.
@Mitfarende heute: Vielen Dank für die nette Begleitung, war ja ein recht lustiger Trupp heute. Mal abgesehn von dem Wasser von unten war's doch eine recht geschmeidige Tour. Bilderausbeute war heute eher miserabel, ihr wart mir einfach zu knapp auf den Fersen 

Bachquerung:





Wachposten an der NP-Grenze war nicht besetzt 





Da zirkelt er herum, mit Ast im Gesicht:





Spass schients ja gemacht zu haben:





Ganz schön kaputt der alte Mann 





Uwe geht's da gelassener an:





Kaller Mountains:





Bääääärtraaaaam:





Nochmal Bäääääärtraaaaam im Pizzatrail:





Brauchste doch nich in de Backen blasen Uwe, is doch geschafft !





Unz Künni beim Pasotr auffe Trepp:





Männix auch:





Fein Fein, vielleicht klappts ja demnächst mal um elf an der Tomburg mit mir ! Vielleicht ists dann ja auch trocken. Vielleicht ......


----------



## Handlampe (29. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank Hubäät

War ne feine Runde im unbekanntem Teräng


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Dezember 2012)

*Der Dreckige Köter,

Schwitzend und stöhnend, den Popo schon wund, 
es stemmt sich den Berg hinauf der dreckige Hund

Es kommen ihm schon bald die tränen, 
er löscht den Durst mit dem Deuter in Fontänen.

Doch dann, er war schon fast ganz oben, 
wird doch nochmal hinauf geschoben.

Die Schenkel gesprengt, es hängt in der Kette die Zunge,
ein wahrer Köter braucht ne Pferdelunge.

Eindlich geschafft, er ist nun am Gipfel, 
erspäht er den Trail es zwickt ihm der Zipfel.

Er stürzt sich mutig hinab ins Tal,
vergessen sind des Köters Qual.

Er tritt in die Kurbel, schnell wie ein Pfeil,
wird schon gut gehn ist ja nicht steil

Doch plötzlich was ist das,
der Trail wird schmierig und nass

es geht ganz schnell, eins zwei drei,
das Hinterrad zieht am Köter vorbei.

Im Walde es fürchterlich hallt,
wenn der Köter auf die Arschritze knallt.

Mit tränen den Augen, das Bike auf die Schulter gehoben,
wird so der Schrott dann wieder gen Tal geschoben.

Drum merket euch gut:
Köter werden ist nicht schwer,
Köter bleiben dagegen sehr !*​


----------



## sinux (31. Dezember 2012)

Großartig...
Was für ein Lyriker in der steckt - die steckt bei mir nur im Bike...

Guten Rutsch von der Ööskerchener Bande an die Köter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2013)

Now wird der Hubi noch zum Fernsehstar...

http://www.wdr.de/tv/stratmannwandert/sendungsbeitraege/2013/0101/index.jsp

Anne Jeheimnisse sind se alle vorbei, dem Herrn sei Dank...
Abber Hunger auf Eifel macht trotzdem...
Gruss anne Flappmaus, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2013)

Ja, hab ich gestern auch aufm WDR gesehn,
unerhöhrt einfach ohne Drehgenehmigung auf MEINEM Berg Video's zu drehen.
Der hätte sich ja beinah am G-Mtn. inne Rinne auf's popöchen gesetzt der gute Ludger.
Stadtmenschen halt


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. Januar 2013)

Wie kann das denn sein, die Fragen Dich nicht wenn die in deinem Revier drehen? Das geht ja garnicht  Ich würde die Verklagen. Im Mittelalter die aber auch noch schlimmeres mit den Leuten angestellt, wenn die in fremden Bereichen gewildert haben. So wie bei Robin Hood und so


----------



## hornoc (2. Januar 2013)

Ich hab den Bericht auch gesehen, war echt interessant und macht Lust auf die Eifel. Sei es zum Wandern oder Biken. Als die am G-Mtn. waren hab ich zu meiner Frau noch gesagt "Pass auf, gleich geht es runter!!"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2013)

Hoffentlich bleiben die Heerschaaren von Silberlocken aus die im Gänsemarsch über den G-Mountain stolpern


----------



## Pete04 (2. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleiben die Heerschaaren von Silberlocken aus die im Gänsemarsch über den G-Mountain stolpern


Dein Wort in dem silberlockigen Mann sein Ohr! Mer kennt 'se ja, meistens Stock dabei und kommen nitt ausse Schluffen - letzten Sommer noch dieses "Prachtexemplar" jeblitzt mitten inne Line!




...war für seine Gattung aber noch recht sportlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2013)

Der sieht eher nach "Hol das Stöckchen" aus !
Unglaublich was die Leute da so auf meinem Berg treiben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2013)

So, nachdem ich heute meinen Karren in Meckenheim abgegeben habe durchstreifte ich mal die brüchtigte Gegend um die Tomburg. Man munkelt hier wären schonmal MTBler anzutreffen. Einen einzigen hab ich am Beuelskopf gesehn, magere ausbeute.

Zunächst ging's mal wiederlich in's MTB Mekka Wormersdorf:





Dann konnte ich den Zinken auch schon ausmachen:





Kein wunder das das Teil so abgeranzt aussieht, hier kreist ja schon der Pleite(gans)geier:





Direkt mal das Revier abgesteckt:





Aussicht gescheckt:





Irgendwie hat die Kamera dat Bild verzerrt, der Froschn sieht doch normal net so gequetscht aus oder ?





Jede Menge Brücken da im Tomburger Forrest:





Froschn am Hochpunkt ! Hatte mir irgendwie den falschen Aufstieg da hin ausgesucht.





Den Trail beim Kloster Schweinheim ( Hahnenberger ) kann man zur Zeit vergessen. geht zwar was um die umgelegten Bäume das macht aber nicht wirklich Spass da:





Bekanntes Gewässer, fast in der Heimat:





Bekanntes Kreuz, schon nähre an der Heimat:





Trail in die Heimat:





Hab ich schon erwähnt das mir die Prappe auf den Wegen so langsam auf den SACK geht ! Immer die Matsche im Gesicht und ständig das neue Bike putzen ​


----------



## Enrgy (7. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Immer die Matsche im Gesicht ...



ich wüsste da eine Abhilfe ...


----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2013)

Cool, der Hubi als Grüne Laterne vonne Marvels! Dann geht auch Kawasaki auffem Trail!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2013)

Ich schraub mir doch keine Pepperoni ans Bike !


----------



## WhiteBandit (8. Januar 2013)

Warum sind dcoh schön scharf für was auch immer


----------



## Normansbike (8. Januar 2013)

die Welt ist zu klein für uns Herr Schraeg. Da bist du mir am Beuelskopf von unten entgegen gekommen!? 
 na hoffe wir treffen uns endlich mal zum vorstellen.
P.S. Nächstes mal bringst du dein Auto zu mir in die Werkstatt, Autoport Weisleder Rheinbach, und wir Eiern von dort aus.


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2013)

Hubi, bei mir stand oben an der Hütte (Beuleskopf) noch jemand.





Bei Dir war der nicht mehr da?  Dann hab ich den Udo doch nicht verloren!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> die Welt ist zu klein für uns Herr Schraeg. Da bist du mir am Beuelskopf von unten entgegen gekommen!?
> na hoffe wir treffen uns endlich mal zum vorstellen.
> P.S. Nächstes mal bringst du dein Auto zu mir in die Werkstatt, Autoport Weisleder Rheinbach, und wir Eiern von dort aus.



Ja, ich war der doof der die Matschpiste da hochgeeiert is, war zwar schon hier und da mal in der Gegend wollte aber diesmal den "Gipfel" erklimmen. Hab mir leider für hoch eine eher schlechte Variante rausgesucht. Am Anfang ging das ja noch aber so 15m bevor du mir entgegen kamst war Ende, da war hinten nur nuch spratteln angesagt 

Auto muss ich nach Meckem bringen, war Garantiefall.



yogi71 schrieb:


> Hubi, bei mir stand oben an der Hütte (Beuleskopf) noch jemand.
> 
> Bei Dir war der nicht mehr da?  Dann hab ich den Udo doch nicht verloren!



Auf dem Bild macht der Udo aber auch ne gute Figur, den könnte man so in Bronze gießen und da hinstellen, wie Rocky quasi !


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2013)

Cool, das ist eine Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. Januar 2013)

Ich seh's schon vor mir...





...mit Bike hatten die in der Antike noch nich...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2013)

Däh, da liegt die weiße Prappe wieder überall rum !
Erst Wochenlang braune Pampe am Unterrohr un am Kinn, un nu die sorte Flocken die hier eh keiner ausser dem Streudienst gerne sieht !

Aber lustig isset ja oder ?





Da fliegen am Golfplatz auch nich die Bälle so tief. Ob's orange Golfbälle gibt frag ich mich gerade ? Müsste man nur immer das Loch frei halten !





Brücke des Todes bei Maria Rast:





Querlieger:





Pause !





Hunger !





Wieder Pause !





Wo fahren Sie denn ?





Kennt ihr schon die neuen Ergon-Snow ?





Catstones = Snowstones





dem Blägh hats jefallen ! mir auch !



​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2013)

Heute reisten zwei verwegene Hunde von Kommern in die Dutch Mtn's.
Is ja gar nich mehr so kaahalt! 0°C und man kann das Tauwasser schon riechen.

Immer schön in der Spur bleiben:





Sonne gab's auch, ich glaub der Januar hatte bisher 1,5 Sonnenstunden oder ?





Dann waren wir da, herrlich !





Dem Froschn hat's auch gefallen





Immer an der Wand ...äääh .... Geländer lang.





Da is das Ding





Roter Punkt zwischen Felsen. Kunst ?





Roter Punkt neben Felsen. Auch Kunst ?





Viele kleine Wanderfüsse schaffen auch ne Spur:





Die neuen Treter sind 50% Wintertauglich ! Grip auf Pedal 110%, Grip auf Schnee -10%. Aber warm waren se, un damit is man in jeder Kinderdisco der Held oder ?





Wilde Keilerei auf dem Heimweg. Schneeverwehungen sei Dank !





Am Ende gute 60km durch Schneeverwehte Landschaft. Puuuuuh ! Aber schöhn !​


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2013)

Krasses Umdenken inne Kölner Bucht dringend erforderlich.... bis gestern dachten Mann und Frau hier noch dem standardisierten Eifelaner
reiche die bewährte Miststallpantolette für Heimattouren....




Jetzt lässt Hörr Hubert hier Stylenoten raus datt die Börse zittert - 
ein weiteres Vorurteil geht den Weg zu de Ahnen....
FiveTen rockt! Der Pete, Portemonaie und Einkaufsbüggel schon am Mann...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2013)

Naja, für jedes Vorurteil was heute beseitigt wird,
kommt morgen ein neues dazu.
Jeden morgen steht halt ein neuer Blödmann auf.

Die Schoohn kannsde he jünstisch inkoofe:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...en-SALE-1.html?sid=dbta7u7oe2ikfko9j8136e70d2


----------



## surftigresa (27. Januar 2013)

Wobei die Gummistiefel leider für die nächsten Tage die bessere Wahl wären...


----------



## Enrgy (27. Januar 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wobei die Gummistiefel leider für die nächsten Tage die bessere Wahl wären...



och nö, ich hab schutzbleche


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2013)

Auf braune Prappe folgte weiße Prappe, nach weißer Prappe kommt nu wieder braune Prappe ! Prappe everywhere 

Nutzt ja nix, sind ja keine Rennradfahrer oder ?


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2013)

Sehr generös jemeint, Hörr Hubi! Muss jetzt allerdings erst mal meine 10 Fehleinkäufe in Sachen "Jummistivelle" in die Bucht werfen - dann kommt der "Baron".... Da hatt sich ja die ganze Hardcore-Riege durch ett Rurtal jeschmissen am WE, der Gastronom anne Talsperre weinte vor Glück als mers mit 2 Pisonen einschlugen - Eifel  ist echt einfach anders... Nochmal Hut ab (~hat-app) für dein stetig berichten; wenn der eine oder die andere mal wüßten watt da für Zeit draufgehen kann die Sachen abzulichten, da iss der Flow so manches Mal dahin... Und sach keiner du hättest die Schneeverwehungen nicht erwähnt, ganz Herhahn war 2 Meter neben der Spur... Stay tuned, der Pete, Jummistivvelbesitzer...(kein Rind im Stall!....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. Januar 2013)

Ist Prappe eine Abart von Wellprappe? Und ich habe rein zufällig auch auf der Tour diskutiert, wie man den 4711 Tretern etwas Gripp zu Fuss beibringen könnte, z.B vorne und hinten grobes Profil, am Fußballen das Orschinal Profil. Am besten noch austauschbar wie bei den alten Alpinestars Latschen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2013)

Die Wellprappe ist aber vornehmlich am Meer anzutreffen !

Steigeisen wären doch ne prima Lösung für das Gripproblem


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2013)

*Krausberg Rocker
*
Da hatte sich doch diese Woche einiges an Arbeit aufgestaut im Hause Hubert. Sogar der Sonntag wurde im Industriemolloch verbracht. Doch wo ein Wille da ein Gebüsch.

Doch noch am Nachmittag den Weg zum krausen Berg gefunden und den mal schööööööhn vergewaltigt !





In der Verne die Schneebedeckten 500er der Eifel zu erkennen:





Hinein ins Vergnügen:





Hinein, hinein, hinein:





herum, herum, herum:





An die Baach entlang:





Und wieder hinauf:





Schon wieder ein Turm:





Oben! nix zu sehn:





Unten! Mal Revier markiern ( hoffentlich erwischt ich der Herr Handlampe nich )





Genau das was ich suchte:





Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa





Yepiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii





Noch mehr davon:





Yepieijeah:





Un dann nach Hause:





Da wurd's dann nochmal sowas von kriminell:





Hach, im Ahrtal könnt ich einziehen !​​

​


----------



## Pete04 (3. Februar 2013)

Ich hab' mich die Stelle jemerkt, mein lieber Hörr FreePinkler! Da stell' ich niiiiiiiie mehr meinen geliebten Zossen ab...Urinierende Frösche, wer rechnet schon mit so was... Man merkt abber schon anne inbrünstigen Texte datt da jemand vonne Kette gelassen wurde - da darfste von mir aus pieseln wo de willst... Wenn dir aber eine uns bekannte Lampe 'nen Haufen in die G-Berg-Rinne setzt - isch hab' HIER nix gesacht... Da hab' ich doch noch ein Deschafü aus Leogang....




...hattu Alibi im fraglichen Zeitraum??? Neidischmachendes Berichtlein, dass...LG, der Pete

Reusper - nur noch mal für's Protokoll...du hast SEINE Burg jeschändet, du hast SEINEN Turm bepieselt - und du wohnst an einem hangseitigen Grundstück (Hagelpics, you know...) ...und du weißt, der fragliche Hörr hantiert jeden Winter mit BRENNENDEN TONNEN... ich würd' die Defensive am Gartenzaun mit brennendem Pech upgraden, und wenn die Gattin sacht: "komisch, auffem Bersch scheint die Sonne" iss Matthäus am Letzten... Halte Obacht, Fröschlein...


----------



## Enrgy (3. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hach, im Ahrtal könnt ich einziehen!



wat bauste deine burg auch in kommern


----------



## Handlampe (4. Februar 2013)

Nicht zu vergessen, das der verehrte Schräge Herr in meinem A-Tal unterwegs war, ohne Genehmigung. Der werte Herr scheint ja sowieso lieber Alleine zu fahren. Wir waren nämlich heute auch da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2013)

.... der wehrte Herr musste am Sonntach erstmal uffe Ooorbed. Wenn das früher gegangen wäre hätte man sich bei euch einklinken können, aber so war ich erst um drei da.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Februar 2013)

Mal wieder ein geniales Tourchen, Hubi!  Ich glaube, mit der Gegend Altenahr bis Ahrweiler muss ich mich mal genauer befassen. War bis jetzt immer nur zu Fuß dort unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein geniales Tourchen, Hubi!  Ich glaube, mit der Gegend Altenahr bis Ahrweiler muss ich mich mal genauer befassen. War bis jetzt immer nur zu Fuß dort unterwegs.



Das solltest du umbedingt ! Es lohnt sich


----------



## redrace (4. Februar 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, das der verehrte Schräge Herr in meinem A-Tal unterwegs war, ohne Genehmigung. Der werte Herr scheint ja sowieso lieber Alleine zu fahren. Wir waren nämlich heute auch da...



Mit mir will er auch nie fahren!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2013)

Das gleiche könnt ich von euch auch behaupten 
Immer schööhöön die dicken diskrimminieren 




Ausserdem kannst du ja nie !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. Februar 2013)

Bist doch garnicht dick! Nur proportional anders gebaut.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2013)

du meinst zu klein ?


----------



## redrace (5. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> du meinst zu klein ?



Nee für die Größe zu breit!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2013)

Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt,
ich kippe wenigstens nich gleich bei jedem Furz aus den Latschen


----------



## redrace (5. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt,
> ich kippe wenigstens nich gleich bei jedem Furz aus den Latschen



HUHU
Gerade das ist ja wegen dem hohen Schwerpunkt so verwunderlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2013)

Nochmal der Hinweis:

Wenn die Großen alle so kribitzig wie die Kleinen wären,
dann gäb's keine Kleinen mehr !


----------



## Pete04 (6. Februar 2013)

Lieber Herr Hubert - sei doch nitt essu echauffiert! De Hauptsach iss ett Hätz iss jood - wenn alle so Monatspensum schrubben täten inne Eifel so wie du hätten mers massig Bikeunfälle wegen de Dichte inne heimische Wälders......und in Sachen Tourenangebotsdichte iss der Mann Nächstenliebe pur mehr Mensch kann in den Körper garnitt reinpassen... Schluss mitte Formendiskussion, bestimmt ja schliesslich auch jeder mit welchem Reifendruck er zu Tage tritt (...na, und damit auch irgendwie die Erscheinungsform...) Ride on, der Pete





...ja, ich weiss, Hubi - jett gross...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2013)

woher hast du mein kommunionsfoto ?


----------



## redrace (6. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nochmal der Hinweis:
> 
> Wenn die Großen alle so kribitzig wie die Kleinen wären,
> dann gäb's keine Kleinen mehr !



Der war gut! 
wann fahren wir noch mal?


----------



## black (6. Februar 2013)

Samstach....


----------



## Pete04 (7. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> woher hast du mein kommunionsfoto ?



An der Eck an 'nem bekannten Café in "Kümmeren" stand der da 
wahrscheinlich dein Kommunitionspartnerin...




...hat's mir einfach so inne Hand gedrückt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2013)

Das waren noch Zeiten sag ich dir !

Da wurde Flott noch ohne L geschrieben !


----------



## Pete04 (7. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Februar 2013)

...hat dem Collega auch recht hinterhergehangen... ein Pic Sekunden nach Bilderübergabe...ett sei entschuldigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2013)

pete hat schluckauf...


----------



## Pete04 (8. Februar 2013)

...ett sei entschuldigt... ...ich nem den "dicken" Stan wieder raus...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2013)

_*Karneville*_
*Jungfernfahrt des dreckigen Köters in der Ville*

Zuerst suchten wir verschneite Ville-Trails:





Ein erster wurde entdeckt, aber ohne Fleiss kein Preis:





Achtung liebe Villeaner, am Donatussee wurde fachmännisch eine Tretmine vergraben.
Stolz tat der Verantwortliche das gelingen Kund:





Berauschende Abfahrten inner Ville:





Meterhohe Hindernisse wurden aufgetan um den gemeinen Eifler ( im Bild ein Hannoveraner ) aufzuhalten. Aber nich mit uns:





Und ein See am andern gibt's da:










Komische Brücken:





Kleine Brücken:





Und in der Luft hängende Brücken:





Pause ham wir auch gemacht:





Schnee war weg, dir barune/schwarze Prappe sprattelte nur so an unser Hinterteil:





Dann ging's noch über gefühlte 500 Stufen:





Eingeborene ham wir auch getroffen:




Wer lang hat, kann lang hängen lassen oder ? 

Aber Lecka Trailchen ham wir auch gefunden:





Die Ville hatte alles für uns parat gehalten:





Dann waren wir fertig ! Unser Material auch:





Fluffige Fuffzisch Kilometer und 17 Seen in der Ville können auch parat machen, zumal bei den Bedingungen. Wer hätte das gedacht ​


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2013)

Filmempfehlung anne 3 Herren vonne Tankstelle: Fottloose! Jetzt kann ich auch noch auffe heilige Fassenacht Tretminen entschärfen gehn... Tapfer, tapfer, ein geschmeidig Pfund Seen erhechelt...Der Pete vom Bombenkommando....(nach Diktat auf Spurensuche...)


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2013)

Fott-O-Süntese kann de Ville auch...


----------



## redrace (11. Februar 2013)

HUHU
Ich war gestern auch in der Ville.
Bei der ein oder anderen MTB-Spur, die ich gesehen habe, habe ich nur den Kopf geschüttelt und mich gefragt wie man da im Nassen nur lang fahren kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2013)

Is doch nur Wasser !


----------



## redrace (11. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Is doch nur Wasser !



Stimmt, aber genau davon habe ich zur Zeit die Schnauze voll!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2013)

Me too ! Especially der weiße Driss whos laying around all over the Büsch !
I want to have a nice Frühling soon with 25°C und Bikinis everywhere


----------



## redrace (11. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Me too ! Especially der weiße Driss whos laying around all over the Büsch !
> I want to have a nice Frühling soon with 25°C und Bikinis everywhere



I want the same but immer eimal mehr a(l)s you


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2013)

den as nimmst du zurück du frechducks !


----------



## redrace (11. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> den as nimmst du zurück du frechducks !



gemacht! siehe oben


----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2013)

Hubi, ich hab mal de Geschichtsbücher gewälzt - so ein flüssig- und festigkeitslassendes Gehabe  hat die Geschichte schon mal ausgespuckt - die Bande sass damalig im hohen Norden unter de Fuchtel eines gewissen Herrn Klausi Störtebecker (stark eingeschränkte Trails um die Hohe Anna auf Helgoland) - die "FÄKALIENBRÜDER" ...der Trailcheffe konnte noch einige vonne Mitbikers vor der Kripo retten indem er geköpft an ihnen vorbei rannte...soviel mal zu "Gute-Vorsätze-2013"
....Stay dixied, der Pete


----------



## Günni0808 (12. Februar 2013)

@ Hubi:  bitte, bitte, bitte, dass will ich auch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2013)

*Frosch'n und Hubi auf Kranevalsflucht am Ruusemoondaach*
_Kamera: Bullet 3s / Fuji X150
Location: Trials um Kummere
Rider: Hubertchen
Bike: Frosch'n_
​


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Februar 2013)

Hubi in voller Spielfilmlänge!  
Die Filmmusik erinnert mich irgendwie daran: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PCyMsCq0Cw"]Starsky and Hutch - Intro de la serie de tv - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2013)

*Er will noch nicht gehen ......

.... der Winter !*

Eigentlich hatte ich für heute größeres geplant, das hab ich mir aber gestern abend nach "Dauerschneeschippen" und 15cm Neuschnee schonmal abgeschminkt. Aber ein Sonntag so ganz ohne Biken is ja auch doof, deswegen mal vorsichtig rangetastet an die weiße Pracht !

Ertsmal heimische Trails in der Ebene aufgesucht:






Gegen Kalte füsse helfen Zehenwärmer oder ?





Fräsen, fräsen, fräsen:





Hier war schon einer:





Hiernoch nicht:





Altbekannte Pfade aufgesucht, ganz schön eierig bis hier hin:





Wie auf Schienen lief's nicht gerade:





Catstones in the snow:





Weiße Glatze:





Hab gleich mal eine neue Maßeinheit festgeschrieben !
Der Schnee lag genau 1ph hoch ( ph = Pedalhöhe )
Beweis:





Nein, das war kein Laufrad:





Dichter Winterwald ! Schwer beladene Äste lassens noch nicht krachen 





Ganz obe, da Forsch'n im Schnee. Des war Scheee !





Nach Hause über die kalte Pizza:





Puh, das waren mal stramme 18km !​


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2013)

Datt kriegste wieder - den Städtern ein Erfolgserlebnis zuzupupsen mit Erstbespurung vonne Katzensteine - ich bewerbe mich in Satzvey für Dorfzeitungaustragen und Brötchenausliefern - um 4.ooh! Näh, schön datte da bist - muss datt aber so'n zeitaktueller Fussbesohler sein - wie soll man den Eifelaner denn künftig noch in den Modeschatten ins Abseits stellen.... Live long & snowtuned, der Pete.




...mittlerweile vom Schicksal ereilt...


----------



## redrace (25. Februar 2013)

Dafür, dass Du das weisse Zeug nicht mehr sehen kannst warst Du aber lange unterwegs. 
Ich habe mir lieber auf Kosten Dritter den Magen voll geschlagen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2013)

*ACHTUNG !
Für Kommern und Umgebung wurde Lawinenwarnstufe 5 ausgerufen !
*





Es wurde bereits nach der Lawinensprengung am Nordhang eine Warnbacke von einer Dachlawine erfasst:




​


----------



## on any sunday (25. Februar 2013)

Wäre es nicht einfacher ganz Kommern zu sprengen, würde kaum auffallen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht einfacher ganz Kommern zu sprengen, würde kaum auffallen.



Wusst ich doch das du doch nicht son harter Kerl bist wie alle immer sagen ! Sonst hättest du "kaum" bestimmt gegen "nicht" getauscht. Jaja harte Schale, weicher Kern !


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2013)

Die allgemein als großherzig verschrieene JFFR hat direkt 'nen Rettungstrupp losgeschickt....




...latürnich mit der entsprechenden Ausstattung:




...enthalten 50 fluffige Schläuche 26' und einen 29er (für Abweichler) nebst eine Stange...




Superwummskraut falls der Eifelaner doch "nicht mehr will" und de Endlösung anstrebt gegen Schneeschippen - Karawane steckt z.Zt. in Wisskirchen inne Schneewehen fest - bitte Meldung falls die "Stangenlösung" gewählt wird, ich mach dann bei Google Earth Tipp-Ex über Kommern.... Zündel mit Bedacht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2013)

Bääh-Regen-Tour

Als ich heut morgen losgefahren bin gab's diesen feinen 6-Dimensionalen-Bäh-Regen.
Kennt ihr den ? Dieses ganz feine gesprenkel was durch den Wind in alle 6 Richtungen ( von unten, oben, links, rechts, vorne, hinten ) getrieben wird. Das ist bäh. Und eigentlich hatte der Wetterbericht auch was ganz anderes gesacht ! Nutz aber nix, jetz saß ich ja einmal auf dem Klepper druff. Also wird weitergedämmelt. Mal wieder rund um de Heimat, nich weil's da so schöhön is sondern weil ich dann imma ma schnell zu Haus bin falls die Pämpi durch naß ist !

Beim üblichen Gewässer in der Heide zog Herr Gänserich seine Bahnen. 100m Freestyle:





Dat Becken war ja lang genuch:





Das nächste war das altbekannte Fliesgewässer, Borsti macht sich gut am Baum oder ?





Dann kam die "Schüsselstelle" bei Maria Rast. Hier sind schon wahre Könner wie Haubentaucher gescheitert !





Dann ging der 6-Dimensionale in den 1-Dimensionalen Regen über. Et kamm nur noch von obe !





Harvester-Highway in the Mechernicher Bösch:





Es ist nich immer alles Kaka was braun ist:





Dann wurde aus dem 6-Dimensionalen Regen doch tatsächlich der prognostizierte 6-Dimensionale Schnee:





Und auch hier: es ist nicht immer alles Kaka was braun ist !





So, nu kommt der Winthaa wieder. Denke auf den nächten Bilder ist das braune gegen das weiße getauscht. Diesjahr geht der Winter bestimmt gleich in den Herbst über ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2013)

*Winter strikes back !*

Hey Pete, hab schonmal für dich die Heide gespurt, astreine Loipe hab ich da hingezaubert oder ?





Lag mal wieder ganz schön hoch dir Prappe, erst ging's ja noch ....





...dann wurd's immer zäher. Nachdem ich mal die Schneetiefe mit dem Gesicht vermessen hatte,
musst ich Borsti auch mal ne Pause gönnen. Der arme Kerl, der hat's auch nich leicht mit mir !





Wenn man mal bedenkt das zwischen den beiden Bildern gerade mal 48 Stunden liegen:









Ganz schön fies wurd's dann. Irgendwie kam der Schnee immer von rechts auf mein Auge drauf. War nit toll.
Un mit Brille war alles am beschlagen wa ! Naja, hab ich dem drecks Winter jedenfalls nochmal die Zähne gezeigt.

Es lebe der Winterpokal !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. März 2013)

Companero, der Herr nimmts im Moment satt - also vonne Abfahrt Wisskirchen bis anne Feuerstelle spurt der Cheffe persönlich quasi stündlich die Loipe... ...und dann natürlich wie erwartet von Mercedes-Benz begleitet (364-Tage brauchste so doofe Sprüche nicht...) EPS-defekt - bitte Werkstatt aufsuchen...) ich freu mir so ein Loch ins Knie auf den A-Tail im Frühling... Holla die Waldfee für alles was kommt - (wir planen dir noch ein Bachtal im Hunsrück abzunehmen...die Bäche werden klassisch unterschätzt...) LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2013)




----------



## supasini (14. März 2013)




----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2013)

...wahrlich ein echter Strampler, die alte Schneefräse! Frage: Gesichtsvermessung und dann Vorher-/Nachher-Pic? Hast Du 48 Stunden im Kommern'schen Forst auffe Schnüss gelegen? Langzeitmessung sozusagen? LG, der Pete, dankbarer Spurenfolger (gespurt, nicht geschüttelt...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2013)

*Das Wettrüsten geht weiter.......*

*...während anderswo an Trailbikes, Racefeilen und Enduros geschraubt wird,
schraubt man in eifler Garagen bereits an der nächsten Generation der Bergrad-Boliden !*

Erstmal auspacken:





Bärige Pedale für sicheren Stand:





Hier noch ein wenig Feintuning:





Da noch ein wenig nachgestellt:





Daran erkennt man wahres Racepotential:





Fertig ist der Downhill-Bolide:


----------



## Normansbike (16. März 2013)

So geht es mir mit meinem Liteville Aufbau.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Grundiert




Primer




Und der erste Effekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2013)

Was ist schon ein Liteville gegen den blauen Riesen oben !


----------



## Normansbike (16. März 2013)

stimmt, sind beide gleich schwer.


----------



## Normansbike (16. März 2013)

War gestern Richtung Berg unterwegs, kannste kaum fahren, bleib wohl am Wochenende zu Hause.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2013)

Joha, da hab ich auch mal nich schlecht gestaunt ! Die Futzybikes sind aber alle von Haus aus schwer wie Blei !
Wie soll das denn da mit dem Backflip klappen


----------



## surftigresa (16. März 2013)

Das wird Dir Dein Futzi bald zeigen...


----------



## Normansbike (16. März 2013)

Meine Töchter 8 und 10 Jahre alt fahren wie die gesenkten. Bin echt platt was die mit ihren 0815 Bikes machen und vor allem die Ausdauer.
Die kleine kennt nur Vollgas und Hauptsache springen. Da staunt Vater nicht schlecht.
Euch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2013)

*Freitags Frei

*​


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2013)

......jetzt iss der Krausmountain auch noch gespurt... ..die weißen Flecken werden dünner - Zeit wieder blaue Flecken drüber zu legen... hier habbich im Obamaland mal einen gefunden der den Griesmountain knechten könnte - wer so viel Moos überfliegt kann auch auffem Parkplatz im Tal aufschlagen...

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/301566/

...wer so 'nen Drive vorlegt hat entweder vonne Flucht vom Heimathund häuslings erfahren oder Vadderschaftsklage am Laufen....


----------



## redrace (26. März 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Komische Brücken:



Mit CC-Feile und ohne Sattelabsenkung fahrbar!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2013)

Hier, auch mit CC-Bike und ohne Sattelabsenkung fahrbar:




Alles ist fahrbar ! Manches für manchen halt nur einmal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2013)

Brohltal??? Mit Rückenwind???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2013)

Wünsche schöne Ostertage.
Ich hoffe ihr habt die Eier schön bunt gemacht damit man sie auch finden kann !

Gestern im verbotenen Land:




























​


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2013)

Hey, Hubi - für den Frosch'n gibt's jetzt wie erwartet das Rahmen-Kit! Trés filigran, mon Capitan! Scheint's als könnte die Rahmenfarbe frei gewählt werden... Wo bleiben denn die üblichen Schmankerl aus der KO-Ecke?....LG, der Pete


----------



## Normansbike (12. April 2013)

So fühlt man sich nch dem Winter.


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2013)

Nix schlägt einen FroschTronauten!!!


----------



## Normansbike (12. April 2013)

Doch, der Osterhase.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hey, Hubi - für den Frosch'n gibt's jetzt wie erwartet das Rahmen-Kit! Trés filigran, mon Capitan! Scheint's als könnte die Rahmenfarbe frei gewählt werden... Wo bleiben denn die üblichen Schmankerl aus der KO-Ecke?....LG, der Pete



Det Fröhjjohr is do, dann jiddet och widde neu Bildschje:





Ens luure des Wocheenk jid et bestömp widde jet dozo, Sunndach is äver iesch ens Huuuzicksdaach !
Mossde su lang de Bildchje vum letzte Sunndaach luure: KLICK

Ansünste hätt de Wönkte et widde nit jeschaff mich op e Schbinning-Rädschje ze bränge, also blief ich mingen Motto treu:







PS: Enk April mäht däh Jong us Neddersch en Tour von "eefel-om-rädschje", do jiddet och en 33km Rund für su Puddingstengele wie de Ding !


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2013)

Fein, fein! Hinter dem KLICK steckt doch schon wieder ordentlich Material - Landskrone mit Familisch abwärts auffem Pilgerpfad hab ich enn Stöckchen als Lenkerersatz genommen (~5° Rise) um datt Fahrgefühl füsslings zu bekommen.... da muss der Pete auch noch mal runter! Spargelstengeltour halt ich im Visier...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2013)

*Na wenn ich mal jetz keine krasse Sau geworden bin oder ?   





[email protected]

Man könnte meinen der Kerl hätte was drauf.....​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (14. April 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Na wenn ich mal jetz keine krasse Sau geworden bin oder ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neonbunt ist er gekleidet, wenn er durch die Schluchten reitet!


----------



## jmr-biking (14. April 2013)

Alles so schön bunt hier....


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2013)

Oh fleischgewordene Unfallverhütungsvorschrift - (Vorpsalm des Predigers, im Anschluß de Frauengemeinschaft Kommern im Gesamten:" Bitte für uns!") Näh, Hubert - so geht Zeitgeist heute - wenn man Old-School Schwarz trägt - wirste darin beerdigt! Also schön farblich Eigenleben entwickeln, alleine ausse Prophylaxe dem Spruch folgend:
"....und kommt zum Sturz die bunte Sau, man findet früh sie dann, jenau!"
 Sieht nach Lebensfreude und nach Upgrade aus, quasi Hubi 1.1! Gönn' dem Schneider deine Kleider!!!  LG, der Pete, kurz vorm nächsten Upgrade... An die Endert geht's; Meista, ich hoffe die ist bei dir noch weiße Landkarte....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2013)

Endert ? Schon längst kartographiert, gugsdu EifelX 2012 und [HIER]


----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2013)

Mer kann ja wohl noch Hoffnung im Herzen tragen....


----------



## Günni0808 (15. April 2013)

So wirst du auf jeden Fall nicht übersehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Endert ? Schon längst kartographiert, gugsdu EifelX 2012 und [HIER]


Nix zu machen...egal watt du auspackst, der Hubi war schon da (sondiere gerade die Krim-Halbinsel in deine Tortourenberichte und das Königreich Mustang - mache Pilotenschein!) Der Vergleich Has' und Igel hat ausgedient, David und Goliat war gestern - hier fightet die Amöbe gegen den Pottwal!  Isch kippe mir 'ne Ladung Baukies in den Heider-Bergsee und fahr datt dann direkt - nur so geht Erstbefahrung heute noch....Hoffnungslos, aber nitt überfordert, der Pete Respektvoll und voll Sportsmann tut der Verfasser kund datt der Hubi echt die geilsten Touren biked (und auch noch raushaut, watt nitt selbstverständlich ist!)
 Respect the PaleRider... (Filmtip: Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an - en Krachertje!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2013)

Na jetz übertreibste aber, gibt noch genug weiße Flecken auf der OpenHubiTrailmap.
Pommerbachtal haste mir z.B. einen vorraus, genauso Baybachklamm. Diesjahr ist wieder Belgien und diverse Moselörtchen im Fokus. Aber immer locker bleiben, watt geht dat geht, was nich halt ein anderes Jahr.

Da bläst er ...... der Wahl !


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2013)

Die Gegenseite tut nitt schlafen und haut dem Markt blaues Zeusch raus, le resultat: am Abend!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2013)

So, ich präsentiere die einzig dokumentierte Schwerlastprüfung einer kleinen Brücke in Schleiden im Rahmen des Crossduathlons






wir sind ja unter uns, das einzigste halbwegs präsentierbare Bild 

Den kompletten Bericht wie immer hier
​


----------



## Pete04 (26. April 2013)

Hier mal ein Nachweis von "nakische" Waden von einer vogelfreien Brücke in Rheinland-Pfalz - mer können auch anders....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2013)

Hey, geht doch !
Jetz noch das komische Gefransel ausm Gesicht und Protektoren runter,
mache Sachen muss man nehmen wie ein Mann


----------



## Enrgy (26. April 2013)

ich glaube, mit plastekostüm und ganzgesichtshelm fühlt man sich einfach wohler, auch auf der forstautobahn. so wie die jungs mit käfig in ihren tiefergelegten polos...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2013)

Ich glaube eher das ist eine Lebenseinstellung ! Manche Menschen brauchen Halt und Sicherheit im Leben
Fiese Zungen behaupten auch: solche hätten kein vertrauen in die eigenen Fähigkeiten


----------



## on any sunday (26. April 2013)

Fullface wird auf der Forstautobahn überbewertet.




Toskana Enduro 2010 - 129 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2013)

Jaja, ist wie früher zu Zeiten wo ich noch mit dem joghutbecher im Organspendetempo unterwegs war.
Da gabs Leute die kauften beim freundlichem Reifenhändler neben an gleich die angeschliffenen Kneepads mit dazu, man musste halt nich schnell sein, nur danach aussehn war wichtig !
Die Frage ob der Reifen nicht ganz bezahlt wäre weil der letzte cm ja nicht genutzt würde war auch immer der Hit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. April 2013)

Jenau! Bin datt Brückchen ja im Vorfeld schon "drüsch" jefallen...quasi stehend.... und wenn sich Tätigkeitsdrang, Angrifflust und Unvermögen in EINEM Körper mischen..... ist der Hobbybiker bestens beraten sisch in Jedöns zu hüllen (obwohl ich so paar Ersatzteile immer parat hab...)
Dahinter jings nappi wie die Bunte Kuh von oben, da war Kotztüm anjesacht.....


----------



## Normansbike (5. Mai 2013)

Ja, ach wie schön ist doch unser Rheinbacher Wald. leider hab ich diesmal den Herrn Schräg nicht getroffen.






 Dann geht ab auf die Bretter im Rheinbacher Wald 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Nun der Uphill 








 Nun geht ab!!! Mit kleinen Drops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Einen Montageständer gabs auch, Firma Hilberath, Typ 2 km. Grins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Der Trail ist stellenweise Nass. Man sieht es aus der ferne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Nun ab nach Beulskopf und nach Hause mit Top Speed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am Ende, der Fahrer ja, das Bike? Will mehr. Ein Hammer Tag.[/IMG]


----------



## GeDe (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
plant ihr evtl. ein kommodes "Vatertagstürche" an dem auch ein 
Senior als Wiedereinsteiger mit km/hm Rückstand teilnehmen könnte?


----------



## oli_h (7. Mai 2013)

Ja, das wär gut. Gibt es diesen Northshore wirklich in der Nähe von Rheinbach?


----------



## Normansbike (7. Mai 2013)

oli_h schrieb:


> Ja, das wär gut. Gibt es diesen Northshore wirklich in der Nähe von Rheinbach?







Wie, was?
 Na Logo ist mein Hometrail, sind jedoch nur kleine Stücke in Verbindung mit einem Flow Trail von 1,5 km. Nimm dich gerne mal mit.
Und das wir einen Bikepark haben der so gut wie fertig ist weist du auch, oder?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2013)

Klasse Veranstaltung ! Kein Trailmassakker aber typisch belgische Rando mit den typischen wurzelpfädchen und Ardennen Schinken an der Verpflegungsstation 
Ich kann leida net, aber vielleicht haut sich ja vom Forum der ein oder andere rein !


----------



## Normansbike (9. Mai 2013)

Wann war nochmal Tour de Hoffnung in Euskirchen? Und wer kommt von euch mit?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Mai 2013)

Ist am 30.06.13 gugsdu hier: http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/tdh
Vermutlich werden wieder der ein oder andere dreckige Köter Kommern dort zu sehen sein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2013)

*Vatertagstouürchjen 2013*

Auch wenn die Deutsche Bahn nicht wollte das wir per Bahn reisen, so schaffte es unser Trupp trotzdem dort hin. Werkonnte auch ahnen das an Vatertag der ein oder andere mit dem Fahrrad per Bahn reist. Verwegene Idee da einen zusätzlichen Wagen anzuhängen oder ?

Hier der illustre Trupp beim start, nicht auf dem Bild der Hubi, der hatte die Taktung der Digicam unterschätzt.






Wir folgten erstmal dem Hinweis, zwischendrin immer wieder Sonderprüfungen





Nach ein wenig Regen und Panne wurd's schön. Einfach herrlich hier im Ländchen










Scheint wohl Spass gemacht zu haben





Der hat auch Spass, versteh ich gar nich !





Hilet auch noch was an der Spass





Alles neue bringt der Mai





Das Gefolge





Nääää watt schön










Dann waren wir schon am großen Gewässer





So machen Köter Pause... nix mit Bank un so !





Da werden auch mal deftige Sachen ausgepackt, Elli Frikadelli:





Holländer suchen ihre Kontaklinsen:





Wir hauen lieber mal ab, nä watt schöööööhn !





Ein Pfad schöner als der andere





So muss das aussehn, dann klappts auch mir der Waschmaschine










Ein Trail am andern





Alles Kanada oder was ?





Monumentale bauten gabs auch zu sehen:





Auch die längste Tour geht mal zu Ende, diesmal per Stereotrail:





Aber nich ohne noch was kaputt zu machen:





Das Ende vom Lied: 83km / 1600hm un de Bux mächtig voll Spass !
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Vatertagstouürchjen 2013*
> 
> Auch wenn die Deutsche Bahn nicht wollte das wir per Bahn reisen, so schaffte es unser Trupp trotzdem dort hin. Werkonnte auch ahnen das an Vatertag der ein oder andere mit dem Fahrrad per Bahn reist. Verwegene Idee da einen zusätzlichen Wagen anzuhängen oder ?
> 
> ...



...nach 1600hm sieht die Buxe doch vermeintlich ordentlich braun aus...ganz große Combo am Start, Gratulation... LG, der Pete.


----------



## GeDe (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo Hubert, viel Erfolg an der Saarschleife.
Ich bin dort immer gerne gefahren, ich finde den Marathonkurs prima.
Genieße die Bitburger Steige, den Trail durch die Tannen ( wie der heißt, weiß ich nicht ) und behalte ein paar Körner
für die letzten 5 km, da kannst Du noch richtig Boden gut machen.
Gruß
GeDe


----------



## Normansbike (24. Mai 2013)

Ja da simmer dabei. Vielleicht sehen wir uns. Herr schräg werde ich erkennen.
Im Regen ist die Strecke nochmal interessanter. Mir geht jetzt schon die Puste aus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Mai 2013)

Werde nicht teilnehmen. Hab noch voll dat Hämmatom-Mopped am Schienbein von Einschlägen am Dienstag und Mittwoch. Ausserdem brauch ich ja keine 2Std hin und 2Std zurückfahren um mich 3-4Std berieseln zu lassen. Schlammsuhlen kann ich auch zu Hause


----------



## Normansbike (24. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Werde nicht teilnehmen. Hab noch voll dat Hämmatom-Mopped am Schienbein von Einschlägen am Dienstag und Mittwoch. Ausserdem brauch ich ja keine 2Std hin und 2Std zurückfahren um mich 3-4Std berieseln zu lassen. Schlammsuhlen kann ich auch zu Hause



Nun ja! Aber gibst doch zu das dieses Rennen schon was bieten kann. Die Strecke ist schon der Hammer. Dazu wird hier einem alles abverlangt. Matsch sind doch noch alle Kinder, oder?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Werde nicht teilnehmen. Hab noch voll dat Hämmatom-Mopped am Schienbein von Einschlägen am Dienstag und Mittwoch. Ausserdem brauch ich ja keine 2Std hin und 2Std zurückfahren um mich 3-4Std berieseln zu lassen. Schlammsuhlen kann ich auch zu Hause



Zieht dann dein geplantes Ausweichprogramm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Mai 2013)

Ne, werd wenn überhaupt vielleicht morgen mal 2 Stündchen was rumdödeln so lang noch die Sonne scheint. Bin son total verweichlichter Schutzblechfahrer geworden weisste.
Wills aber auch net übertreiben, die linke Keule glüht im moment noch ganz gut, wir haben ja nächste Woche ein strammes Programm, da muss ich fit für die Megakeulen sein sons fahren die mich ja über den Haufen.
Nehmt am Sonntag Schwimmflügel mit, weisst ja: in Belgien wird der Regen gemacht !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Mai 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Nun ja! Aber gibst doch zu das dieses Rennen schon was bieten kann. Die Strecke ist schon der Hammer. Dazu wird hier einem alles abverlangt. Matsch sind doch noch alle Kinder, oder?



Ich glaube du solltest mal ein Marathon in Belgien fahren.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ne, werd wenn überhaupt vielleicht morgen mal 2 Stündchen was rumdödeln so lang noch die Sonne scheint. Bin son total verweichlichter Schutzblechfahrer geworden weisste.
> Wills aber auch net übertreiben, die linke Keule glüht im moment noch ganz gut, wir haben ja nächste Woche ein strammes Programm, da muss ich fit für die Megakeulen sein sons fahren die mich ja über den Haufen.
> Nehmt am Sonntag Schwimmflügel mit, weisst ja: in Belgien wird der Regen gemacht !



Höre ich dort ein leichtes "Mama"? Nee, mach mal, bist ja am Mittwoch auch ganz schön eingeschlagen, bei der Schlüsselstelle! Und das der 10-Jährige da heile runter ist, war reines Glück. Ich glaub, der hat geschoben, das war ja eigentlich unfahrbar.
DAnn schone mal die linke Keule und fahr einbeinig. Ging doch ganz gut, und wenn man richtig hinschaut ist sowieso deine linke Keule musk(ell)ulöser als die Rechte. DA braucht die rechte noch was Power.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Mai 2013)

.... du wirst leiden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2013)

Dämpfer Notruf !!!!
Sollte noch jemand einen Dämpfer Einbaulänge 200mm zu Hause haben und ihn Leihweise von Donnerstag für ein paar Tage entbehren können bitte melden. Einer der dreckigen Hunde Kommern hat den Dämpfer in Reparatur, benötigt aber dringend bis Donnerstag einen Ersatz. Je nachdem kauft er den Dämpfer auch ab. Solltet ihr also so'n Teil zu Hause rumfliegen haben was der gute mal Leihweise verbauen könnte bitte melden,ich vermittel dan weiter.
Wärecht dufte wenn dem jemand helfen könnte ​


----------



## Pete04 (26. Mai 2013)

Sach mal an, oh Fahrensmann - worüber sprechen wir technisch unversierten denn hier? Einfach Schraubenmitte zu Schraubenmitte? Kategorie RP23? ...oder geht der gute Pete einfach mittem Lineal inne Garage? Bedankt wenn's hülft, der Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2013)

Auge bis Auge  Kategorie:egal, hauptsache etDämpft irgendwie.
Er fährt ein Nukeproof Mega


----------



## Pete04 (26. Mai 2013)

Sie haben Pest.... RP23 Speci-tuned hat im Einbauzustand 200mm von Lochmitte zu Lochmitte! Gebt Signal, Eifelaners...


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte da einen Luft X Fusion, Einbaubreite oben und unten 22,2 mm, 8 mm Befestigungsschrauben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe,
der leeve Pete hat seinen Fox ja feilgeboten, sollte der nich passen melde ich mich nochmal Micha.
Besten Dank für Angäschemente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (27. Mai 2013)

Uups, den leeve Pete habe ich bei mir ausgeblendet.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Uups, den leeve Pete habe ich bei mir ausgeblendet.





laut unbestätigten meldungen soll es aber bald einen neuen langenscheidt geben: pete-deutsch  deutsch-pete   .....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2013)

Gibts doch schon:


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2013)

Saubande! Wenn ISCH wen ausblende geht ett nur noch nach Ruhefristen vonne Gemeinde...R.I.P..... Roger, der Dieter iss gedämpft auffem Heimweg!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2013)

Astrein ! Schön zu wissen das einem in Bröhl noch unkompliziert jeholepe witt !
Wenn ich dir mal ne Mauer einriessen kann sachste bescheid 

Kriegst auch ein "pete's Dämpfer in Action" Foto !


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2013)

Datt iss Lohn genug - wenn mer's über jeden gespendeten Blödschlauch Schalmeien tröten müssten blieb vonne Fahrerei nix mehr übrisch...
Einen Hut in die Luft werf für die Schreiberlinge die ab und zu auch den DesInteressierten Muffel hinterm Ofen vorlocken - weiter so mit den Toten Hosen..."Mit Waden wie Diesen..." Lasse Reinbölln, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2013)

*"Achtung lieber Eltern, der kleine November kann im Mai abgeholt werden"*


----------



## Pete04 (29. Mai 2013)

Im Zusammenspiel von Schiefer und Gewässer unbedingt Trendsportart 2013 vorsehen: CANYONing! Funktioniert auch bedingt mit Radon....
Dazu beherzt den Schemel den gutgewässerten Fels hinunter (argh!),
Alditüt unter die Fott und dann ~Yalla!~





...der Animateur vonne Renomierbikerschule "Bike-Impact" scheint während der Abfahrt zu beten... Der zuständige Schutzpatron heisst die nächsten 3 Tage Petrus (Zeit, den nochmal zu googeln bleibt allemal)...Bliev drüsch, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2013)

Ey,son Neopren is gar nich mal sone schlechte Idee. Ob man damit auch biken kann ?
Schwimmflossen wären ja zu viel da müsste man ja den Radstand um 0,5m verlängern damit man nich immer am Vorderrad hängen bleibt. Mit Schnorchel könnt man so mal ne TransAtlantik in angriff nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... ne TransAtlantik in angriff nehmen



laaaangweilig, zuwenig trails und keine hömes


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mit Schnorchel




man beachte !
Ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen über der Wasseroberfläche zu fahren


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> man beachte !
> Ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen über der Wasseroberfläche zu fahren



ah, so wie früher im freibad, bei regen einfach tauchen, dann wurde man nicht nass


----------



## surftigresa (29. Mai 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ah, so wie früher im freibad, bei regen einfach tauchen, dann wurde man nicht nass


 
Also ich bin auf Touren ja meist die Kleinste..... bei den Pfützen momentan im Wald hatte ich in den letzten Wochen manchesmal Angst, dass ich untergehe.....


----------



## BoosBiker (29. Mai 2013)

HalliHallo,
ich kann euch auch eine Float RP23 Fox 200mm leihweise anbieten.
Gruß aus Kürten
Chris


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf Touren ja meist die Kleinste..... bei den Pfützen momentan im Wald hatte ich in den letzten Wochen manchesmal Angst, dass ich untergehe.....



Keine Angst, einfach am rad festhalten. Die Reifen sind doch voll mit Luft. Die werden irgendwann zwar nach oben zeigen, dann weisst du aber wenigstenswo oben ist im Wasser.


 (ät)Chris: danke dir, hat sich aber mittlerweile erledigt. Der gute Pete hat nen Dämpfer bereitgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Keine Angst, einfach am rad festhalten. Die Reifen sind doch voll mit Luft. Die werden irgendwann zwar nach oben zeigen, dann weisst du aber wenigstenswo oben ist im Wasser.



jou, machen wir doch ein lakejump happening. genügend harvester-gräben voll mit wasser finden sich doch überall 
gestern bei uns erst wieder so eine scheixxe entdeckt, trail - harvester 0:1


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2013)

Bei uns sorgen se mittlerweile auch mit Geländewagen für Erdbewegungen
Jede Wette das waren unsere gelben Freunde !

http://www.rundschau-online.de/eife...k-als--rallye-strecke-,16064602,22859296.html


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bei uns sorgen se mittlerweile auch mit Geländewagen für Erdbewegungen
> *Jede Wette das waren unsere gelben Freunde !*
> 
> http://www.rundschau-online.de/eife...k-als--rallye-strecke-,16064602,22859296.html



Die Post tut halt alles, um auch jedem überall die Briefe zu bringen. Kann ja nicht jeder an einer Teerstraße wohnen, so wie du! Die Zivilisation dauert halt, bis sie in die Tiefen der Eifel Einzug erhält. Böse Zungen behaupten, der Tief-Eifelaner hat noch Pferdefuhrwerk.


----------



## Pete04 (29. Mai 2013)

Tierfuhrwerke? Der koppelt seine Fräsen:




Ein Daniel Düsentrieb hätt ett nitt besser lösen können... ...und für unseren Freund bodennaher Pfade mal ein paar grobe Vorschläge:




...Hubi, beim Schnorcheln unbedingt Totraumatmung beachten... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2013)

Ja, wo bleiben denn die Pics vonne Eifeldurchquerers - die Schiesser-Ungerbuxen noch am trocknen?...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2013)

Langsammit de jungen Pferde, bin auch nich mehr der neueste


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2013)

*Eifelcross2013 - Kommern - Trier

1.Tag Kommern - Daun ca.78km/1300hm*

Zum wachwerden ein paar Treppenstufen:





Maskottchen war auch immer dabei:





Die Rädermeute.Irgendwo dazwischen, Pete's Dämpfer:





Hunger:





Da kommt er geflitzt, dem Pete singe Dämpfer:





Nä watt schön:








Spielplatz:





Sonne gabs den ganzen Tag immermal wieder:



​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2013)

Tag 2 - Daun - Wehlen - 65km / 1400hm

Regen:





Die Köter:





Parc Ferme:





Das Geburtstagskind:





Da eilt er hinweg, der black !





Näwatt schön:





Zu schmal?





Attacke:





Geklettert wurde auch:





Wieder saubär gespritzt:





Hat fast geklappt:







​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2013)

Tag 3 - Wehlen - Trier -80km / 1500hm

Die Reckenan der Mosel:






Fall des Wassers bei Bernkastel. Wollte gar nicht aufhörn zu fallen das Wasser:





Damussten wir hinauf. Wer kann schon behaupten den Olymp bestegen zu haben !





Runter war auch ok:





Oooh schöne Mosella ... naja ein wenig braun war se ja schon nach dem großen Regen:





Nä watt schöhön:

























Da geht's rein:





Schlitterpartie:





So sahs'im Trailpark aus:





Geschafft !





Der rote Faden:





​


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2013)

Nä - watt schön! Warum Manderscheid für ett Jeburtstachskind extra geflaggt hatte bleibt datt süße Geheimnis vom Hörrn Hubi - ävver der Eifelaner hätt ja Beziehungen.... Hoffe, wohl gedämpft zu haben, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (3. Juni 2013)

Ja sehr geil. Das Ihr spaß hatttet sieht man


----------



## sinux (6. Juni 2013)

Herr Schraeg, König des Eickser Buscher und Bezwinger des Altus Knipps, was lässt Du alles in Deinem Revier zu?
Da Feierabendtourten der Kater und meine Leichtigkeit hoch auf dem Altus Knipp und verweilten dort hecheltend auf da Bank, da trauten wir unseren Ohren nicht.
Da kommen doch echt zwei Cross Motorrads die Rinne hoch, der eine bleibt mangels Fahrtechnik stecken und versucht dann sein Moped mit durchdrehendem Hinterrad hoch Richtung Kreuz zu bugsieren.
Ich hatte mich schon länger gefragt, warum die Abfahrt durch die Rinnen immer schlechter wird. Jetzt weiß ich's.

Ehrlich gsacht  - das halte ich schon wirklich für extrem grenzwertig. Vllt. kennst Du, Schraeg, ja welche von den Jungs und kannst denen mal ins Gewissen reden. 

Was meint Ihr dazu? Haben die Mopeds auch ein Racht wie wir MTBler sich im Wald zu vergnügen?


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2013)

Fällt mir spontan eine Szene vor 14 Tagen anne Lieser ein - wir, die MTB-ler, sind super genant und fragen noch de Frouw vonne Kurzentrale: "Ahöm, wir würden dann jetzt anne Lisa biken?!" - Glasklarer Sprachkonter vonne Touristentrailfee (quasi über de Flügel...) "Wenn se mir nitt die Wanderer über die Klippen stossen iss O.K., datt machen die Jungens hier eh täglich (also, Lisa biken, nitt Touris schubsen...) Nach der x-ten Bachsenke satten Moppedgeruch inne Nase, fette Profile auf 50cm Trailbreite und später ein paar Wanderfreunde gegenüber: "Haben 'se hier ein Motorrad gesehen?" - Die Antwort - verwirrend wie auch Chancen beinhaltend...Nein, es sei der Bauer gewesen, der vermisse eine Kuh!  Wieviel gesunden Menschenverstand kann ein Wanderstock beinhalten? Auf jeden Fall merken mers uns den Spruch, WIR JUNGBAUERN... LG, der Pete (ach ja, meanwhile habe ich 40 virtuelle entlaufene Küh' - die hören aber auch nitt...)



> Haben die Mopeds auch ein Racht wie wir MTBler sich im Wald zu vergnügen?


 ...dann haben wir halt die MACHT - watt Racht iss soll meinentwegen Racht bleiben.. dahin gehören tun se definitv nitt, weil 'se stinken... tun wir erst nach X-Kilometern....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2013)

Ne die kenn ich nicht.
Ich als Besitzer des Griesbergs hätte sie an Ort und Stelle hingerichtet !


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2013)

Ein Mann - Ein Mord....




...lässt sich sehr gelangweilt rasieren... LG, der Pete, morgens südwärts um der Lanze der Köters Paroli zu bieten...


----------



## sinux (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte wohl das Kennzeichen des einen.der andere Suche sind im Gelände


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2013)

Dann stellen mers den im Gelände! Mit Rückennummer! Fuchsjagd und Adrenalinpegel werden eh klassisch unterschätzt... Jeder 'nen Traditionsbesen im Flaschenhalter - Kopf (da nix drin...) 5 Punkte, Brust 10 (wenn noch Atem hörbar), Rumpf und Anbauteile 20 Points for Germany...
Lasse Reinbölln! Immer feste auf die Doofen... Ausschweifigkeiten seien hier grad toleriert.... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juni 2013)

Sowas gibts überall nich nur am Griesberg, in der Heide knattern die auch immer mal durch.
Wenn man nich gerade ne Uniform an hat wir auch ne Diskussion mit denen recht wenig Sinn haben denk ich, von daher ...

Wenn ich die aber mal treffe werd ich denen vorschlagen sowas in zukunft im Nationalpark zu machen, das scheint da ja gerade große Mode zu sein


----------



## on any sunday (7. Juni 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Haben die Mopeds auch ein Racht wie wir MTBler sich im Wald zu vergnügen?



Das Befahren des Waldes mit KFZ außerhalb öffentlicher Wege ist für den Normalbürger verboten, von rechtlicher Seite darf es da kein Vergnügen geben. Und ob man sich unbedingt an solch einer exponierten Stellen illegal vergnügen sollte, clevererweise nicht. Die Eifel ist doch groß genug, habe ich mir sagen lassen. Und überhaupt, Kennzeichen bekannt, ist es bei euch nicht mehr matschig?  Ich bin dann mal weg, Kühe suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juni 2013)

Matsch ? was'n das ?


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2013)

frag mal in passau nach, die können dir dazu was sagen...


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2013)

In Passau sind alle Kühe fott - da brauch keiner mehr enn Nummernschild beschmieren... Aber ich hab' mir 5 Trumpf-Kuh-Namen gemerkt, da kann im Leben nix mehr schiefgehen... An der Irrel hammers keine gebraucht, der alte Freitag-Trick hat uns bestens gedient und uns auf die löbliche Lufttemperatur einen (ohne) heben lassen... LG, der Pete vonne Falkenwacht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2013)

Hier mal was für den kommenden Sonntag.
Werde auch dort anreisen: Kerneifler vs. belgische Trails


----------



## black (11. Juni 2013)

Dito.. :-D


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2013)

Kütt dat Dea och möt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2013)

...ich hoffe datt DEO wor och mitt sonst hättet ihrs jerochen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2013)

*Rando Jalhay - 16.06.2013*

Wie bereits ankekündigt waren wir gestern also beim Randonnèe in Jalhay.
Die Strecke war ein Traum, ein typisch belgisches Trailfestival. Und auch überhaupt gar nich staubig weil's im Venn immer genug Wasser für ne ordentliche Schlammschlacht gibt...


Die Meute sitzt mir im nacken ( vorne "Dat Dea !" )





Direkt hinterm Ort gabs schon die ersten Trails, da blieb dem ein oder andern schon der Mund offen stehen:





Dann folgten Trails ....





...Trails... und Biker mit gelben Hosen ....





....und Trails die von älteren Herrn befahren wurden. Hier zu sehen der scheue Häuptling der Truppe "Grüne Hölle Kronenburg"





Und typisch für belgien gabs auch ordentliche Schlammlöcher ...





... und Schlammpisten !





Ergab folgendes Resultat:





Dann wurd noch ein wenig weiter gewühlt:





Dann folgten zur Abwechslung nochmal Trails...





... Trails ....





... Bachdurchquerungen ...





.. und Bachüberquerungen ...





.... hier und da nochmal ein Trailchen ....





... un watt zu kauen gabs auch ...










... dann schon wieder Trails ...





... ah endlich nochmal ein Stereotrail ...





... dann wars leider irgendwann zu Ende ! Belohnt hab ich mich dann mit ner original belgsichen .... Bratwurst !





Wie man sieht: et wor jod !
Feinste belgische Trails angelegt auf 50km/1000hm bei feinstem belgischen Sonnenschein. Geht doch, warum kann nich jeder Sonntag so sein ​


----------



## black (17. Juni 2013)

It was fantastic... Like it!
September Vtt in Eupen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2013)

ja, schonmal 15.09.13 merken ! Und am besten 18.08.13 gleich mit


----------



## black (17. Juni 2013)

Schon notiert...


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder fantastisch flotte flutschige Köter, Chapeau! Datt Einmischen von Gelbtönen frühzeitig durch Vorstandsentscheidung unterbinden, sonst macht jeder watt er will...siehe JFFR... Hubi, dein Wegenetz löst sich auf! Kallmuth ist schon verloren (dabei frisch renoviert...) rettet Kommern! Laut WDR-Lokalzeit hat datt Jekrümels auffe Schussfahrt gehn Kallmuth schon nach 2 Tagen statt nach 6 Wochen Pupshitze die Waffen gestreckt - iss so flüssig datt mers ohne Neuzukäufe aus dem formidablen 26'er nach 200 Metern über ein handelsunübliches 
29er verfügen dürfen - mit leichtem Bitumengemüffel, versteht sich...
Save the trails, die Straßen werden unpassierbar.... Noch hält die Teerdecke inne Kölner Bucht, der Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2013)

Leeven Pete,
Bitumen, Schwarzdecke und Teer is für de Köters gleichzusetzen mit Hochverrat ! Jeder Meter über dat schwarze is ein verschenkter Meter, wir ballern vorwiegend nur durchs Gemüse. Von mir aus können in Kallmuth die Teeerdecken schmilzen bisse aussehn wie'n Gletscherstrom !


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2013)

> Leeven Pete,
> Bitumen, Schwarzdecke und Teer is für de Köters gleichzusetzen mit Hochverrat !


 Die gelben Porno-Buxen sollten inne Erwähnung noch ein neues Zuhause finden... Nitt ernst nehmen, wir lieben und schätzen den Träger ja... Großes Kino übrigens, der Auftritt in Belgien, so geht Teamgeist heute - braucht man über die Pics nitt viel zu sagen - die Köters stehen wie 'ne Eins....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2013)

Falls sich am Wochenende noch jemand ordentlich auf's Maul hauen will:







[ame="http://vimeo.com/42295341"]RDHF Teaser on Vimeo[/ame]​


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2013)

115 Kilometer - datt schaff ich nur mit so watt zu Hause:





Hab' isch nitt! Schaff isch ergo nitt... Iss Hausdrachen fliegen lassen mittlerweile eigentlich olympische Disziplin? Quält Euch, meinen Segen habt ihrs.... (Erinnere mich noch an Ahrtal Blankenheim-Wald nach Remagen mit Sir Yogi; 73 Km aufgemopst auf 113 mit satt HM getuned;
für die Entwertung vonne Fahrkarte im Regionalbahnjedöns brauchte ich 'ne Steighilfe - definitiv nitt JFFR-Style...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2013)

Leeven Pete, musse deMesslatte ja auchnich in de oberste Position legen lassen !
Die 65km tun's auch. Feinste belgische Trails dekoriert mit durchnummerierten Anstiegen im "Kotzrampen"-Format  Herrlich !


----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2013)

nene - hört sich zwar Klasse an (Strecke, etc.) - aber1. ist die Wettervorhersage für morgen in Matschmedy bescheiden und außerdem fahren wir mit dem RSV Rennrad.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2013)

Dat bösje Rään mäht nem Eefler Jung nix us !
Aber jede Jeck is anders, viel Spass auf dem Dackelschneider.
Immer an den Schüsselstellen drauf achten das die gummierten Teile nach unten zeigen 

PS: Matschmedy wärs auch nach 7 Tage brennender Sonne, dat ös do imme esu !


----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2013)

hast du heute zeit - ich hab!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2013)

hmmm....legen über ......
.... haus geputz ................................check
.... wäsche gewaschen ..................... check
.... efeu geschnitten.......................... check
.... bike für morgen feddisch machen .... to be done
.... audo putze ................................. to be done
.... aufmaß garten machen ................. to be done
.... grillwurst beim robinator essen ....... to be done

ick gloob dat wird allet watt eng wa !


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juni 2013)

Leven Eifeldominator - nitt alles so öffentlich posten!




...in einem kleinen, aber gemeinen Vollstreckerkommando hat die JFFR dem Robin die Flönz jeklaut.... Folge für den Robin: watt dünn auffem Grill! Folge für den Hubi: Punkt 7 to be done entfällt, der Tach fällt voll entschlackend innen Ruhemodus! Folge für Obama: Kennt nix Flönz.... Ja, WIR werden auch ma' gerne eingeladen, auch wenn mers keine eigenen Trecker vor de Türe haben.... Isch geh' jetzt ma' die Würstchenpreise hacken....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2013)

So, die Schlacht is geschlagen. Hammerhart wars ... aber scheee !

Das musste bewältigt werden:





In Zahlen: Die angekündigten 65km und 1850hm stimmten diesmal auffallend genau. Gebraucht hab ich dafür satte 06:04 h 


So muss'at aussehn:





Mehr Bilda hab ich nich, keine Fotoknips dabei. Vielleicht hol ich mir ja eins vom Sportograf !


----------



## Pete04 (23. Juni 2013)

Ziehen ergriffen den Helm, Chef!




Für datt Pic vom Biker tät ich glatt Taler bezahlen - wenn der Rahmen schon satte 50 % Bio iss.... Chapeäuchen...


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. Juni 2013)

Großartig sieht es aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. Juni 2013)

BioSchweinebackenPaintingRahmen heute anne Urft vervollständigt - hatt der Hubi Materialschwäche odder watt?! Nö, watt hast Du enn schönes Zuhause.... Eifel iss einfach Krachertje....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ziehen ergriffen den Helm, Chef!
> 
> Für datt Pic vom Biker tät ich glatt Taler bezahlen - wenn der Rahmen schon satte 50 % Bio iss.... Chapeäuchen...



Dann mal her mit de Penunsen:





Jajauns Heimat is schon fein ! Aber obacht geben, Sonntags is am Urftsee E-Bike-Tieffliegen angesagt !


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2013)

kann ja nicht viel dreck gewesen sein, die reifen sind ja noch ganz sauber 

jaja, bälljen. in grauer vorzeit mitm moped diverse trial meisterschaftsläufe absolviert. immer unkomplizierte aber sattelfeste orga, super strecke und sektionen, aber richtig fordernd. mit muskelkraft muß ich das nicht unbedingt haben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2013)

*Nä watt en Wetterchen am Wochenende wa?*

Hier ein wenig ausbeute:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2013)

*ALARMAAAA !!!
TACHO VERLOREN !*

Hab gestern meinen CicloSport CM4.4A zwischen Billiger Wald und Hardtwald verloren.
Son kleines silbernes Gerät.
Sollte den jemand von den hiesigen "Locals" ihn finden bitte melden,
gibt Finderlohn, min. 1 Bier wenn nicht auch 2 oder 3

Hier ein Link zum Streckenabschnitt wo ich ihn verloren haben könnte:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...45955E7A182A07C685E4D4FB15981283811A04A61042A

Bin das auch zwei mal abgefahren aber nix zu sehen.
könnt sein das er in der Nähe des Parkplatzes am Billiger Wald liegt, musste dort wegen ne Pärchen das im Mazda Kombi am höggeln war das Bike schultern ​


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2013)

Mach doch mal einfach ein Fensterchen im LMB auf - die Distanz passt meiner Asthma-geschüttelten Perle vorzüglich! Wir fahren's mindestens zu zweit Freitag abend... Irgendwelche Suchsignale bevorzugt? Horrido? Torra, Torra, Torra? Wir schauen was mers finden, Eifelaner....
PS: ...ett könnten auch ungetragene Drittzähne im Beutel sein, sehe Dich vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2013)

Ich nehm alles was kommt, der gemeine Eifler hat ja grundsätzlich für alles Verwendung !

Hier noch das "Tachoverlier Vidscho"


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Juli 2013)

Da fuhrst du ja alles, was Rang und Namen hat. Sehr schön, und bautz hast du auch gemacht. Hoffentlich bist du weich gelandet.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2013)

Alles fahrbar....manches halt nur einmal !

19:30 !Bist aber früh zu Hause oder warste net mit den Keulen biken ?


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2013)

*ALARMAA-FEEDBACK...*
Monsieur Hübert! Ett tut uns leid - die fein eingegrenzte Trailpassage brav wie versprochen mitte Frau Gemahlin ge- und zertreten - abber datt einzig silberne Findelkind inne Mutter Natur war ein Bonbonpapierchen... Natürlich waren mers hin und ZURÜCK gefahren - die einzige Hoffnung iss jetzt noch datt vom Künnich jeführte 3er-Team (Übrigens: datt 2. Team watt die JFFR quasi Stunden nach dem IMPACT inne Arena geworfen hat - hier mal den Hut druff!)  ...feines Video, wir nehmen Kommern mit inne Vorschau für 2014 Urban-down-ya-city-DH...habt ihrs Treppen!!! TML (tut mich, light!) hätten gerne den Hopfenkeller des Eifeler Trailbrains geplündert... LG, der Pete&Antonie...


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. Juli 2013)

Wir sind gestern Abend auch da lang und haben noch mal geguckt. Mit 6 Augen (keine Katzenaugen) und müssen leider sagen, das wir wohl auch kein Bier bekommen werden. Sorry


----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. Juli 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Alles fahrbar....manches halt nur einmal !
> 
> 19:30 !Bist aber früh zu Hause oder warste net mit den Keulen biken ?



Bei mir hat der Planungsteufel in Form von 2 Beinen und 2 Br..Ohren dagegen gesprochen . Der Urlaub will vorbereitet sein und das macht sich nicht von alleine. So ist die Killerwade alleine los, Los Officiales hat was Offizielles vorgehabt und seine Teilnahme ebenfalls in eine Nichtteilnahme umgewandelt. Terminkoordinierung per Smartphone, brauchen auch so`nen Ding. 

Deswegen konnt ich auch nicht gucken nach dem Tacho, aber das Bier nehm ich trotzdem gerne. Ich kann es mir auch selbst aus dem Kühlschrank nehmen, musst also nicht dabei sein . Ich mal dir auch `nen Bild von dem Ding, wenn es hilft, für die Mühe gibt es dann aber zwei kühle Blonde für mich (ja und dann auch zwei Bier ).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2013)

Ich druck dir schonmal ein Bild von einem Bier aus ....... 

Jaja, man hat's nicht leicht .... aber leicht hats einen.
Wünsche einen angenehmen Urlaub, sollten wir uns vorher nicht mehr vor die Köpfe laufen.


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Juli 2013)

Also wir haben letztens zu sechst ein verlorengegangenes 
Navi,leider erfolglos,gesucht.Die Dinger sind einfach zu
gut getarnt und wirklich riesig ist so ein Tacho ja auch nicht.
Trotzdem viel Glück bei der weiteren Suche,
Gruß Barbara


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hab heute morgen auch mein Navi verloren.   Trotz intensiver Suche zu dritt haben wir es nicht mehr gefunden. 
Nun hab ich wenigstens einen Grund meine Technik auf den neusten Stand zu bringen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2013)

*Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm ....

...Hubi und Froschn erobern die A(hr)kropolis !*

Son schönes Wettah heut morgen, da muss man ja auf's Bike.
Noch vor neun radelte ich dann auch schon durch dernausche Straßen.
Der Blick auf's andere Ahrufer offerierte eines der heutigen Tagesziele: Der krause Berg






_Der krause Berg, noch nix los da oben._

So ein wirrwar,war ich froh meine Uschi auf dem Vorbau zu haben:






Dann war sie auch schnell erreicht, die A(hr)kropolis. Dahinter ein bekannt feiner Trail:










_Im unteren Teil recht steil und ein wenig verblockt, aber immer schön fahrbar._


Nach dem ersten Schmankerl ging's nüber zum "Umerich", da erstmal die Felsen erklommen:










_Näwatt schöhööön !_

Froschn wollt auch mal gucken wie schön dat hier is:






Dann ging's in den Trail, der is auch richtig schön fluffig runterzuschmettern:











Im unteren Teil zwar schnöder Forstweg, der aber mal echt schön oberhalb von Rech angelegt. 





_Nä watt schöhöön V2.0. Uffpasse, hier is Rotweinnasen Epizentrum !_

Dann ging's bächtig hinauf, satte 300hm am Stück mussten auf den Schrock bewältigt werden.
Für Eifler Verhältnisse nich übel, ein Anstieg der sich sehen lassen kann. Oben machten Ross & Reiter erstmal Pause:





*Da liegt er, der K(ahr)narienvogel*






Der folgende Trail entlohnte aber auch allemal ! Die ganzen 300hm die ich raufgebuckelt bin waren als feinster Trail hinab angelegt.
Jeder einzelne hm hatte sich gelohnt. Bild hab ich da keine gemacht, zu groß war der Spass !
Unten kurz über den für diese Uhrzeit recht ordentlich befahrenen Ahrradweg und dann nochmal hinauf, diesmal 250hm auf den krausen Berg.
Oben hatte die Gastronomie schon geöffnet und die Massen labten sich an Kaltgetränken und Fressalien.
Ich suchte möglichst schnell das weite und schoß in den Trail hinterm Spielplatz.
Astreines Gerät, der macht richtig Laune, hier das einzigste Bild:






Im Trail kamen mir immer mal wieder Wanderer entgegen, alle sehr freundlich und erstaunt wo man doch überall mit nem Fahrrädchen rumkraxeln kann.
Wenn die wüssten was andere so vollbringen, da is das hier ja noch Kindergarten.
Aber egal, mir hats bächtig Laune gemacht, also nochmal hoch. Nochmal fast bis ganz oben und dann links.
Da fand ich dann genau das was der Mountainbiker sucht:






Und es kam noch besser:






Yeppieijeah, ich haute mich sowas von in den Bergpfad mit der schlechten Wegstrecke das es eine Freude war !
Hab sogar mal kurz angehalten und ein Bild gemacht, supa oder ?











Unten war das Grinsen so breit, ohne Ohren hätte ich im Kreis gegrinst.
Mal wieder ne richtig feine Ahrtour, Froschn hatte auch seinen Spaß.
Über nen andern Bergpfad entschwand ich dann wieder gen Dernau. 
Zur Belohnung gab's auf der Rückfahrt ne eiskalte Cola und ein Eis vonne Tanke.
Nä watt schöhööön !

in Zahlen: 32km/1350hm
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. Juli 2013)

Mehr Filmmaterial, IOK! (Icone-of-Kommern) - datt versüsst mich die 12-Stunden Tage im Moment ohne Ende... Du könntest datt Ganze ja nochmal rückwärts fahren! Sehr schöner Augen-Spaziergang, quasi Eifel-Krimi für Biker...mehr davon (abbä G-Mountain nur noch mit Protection, sonst hammers dich zu früh verschlissen...) LG, der Pete, nitt fähig 'nen Fahrradcompi zu finden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2013)

*Der dicke & Frosch'n rocken Monschautrails*

Endlich nochmal nen freier Tagfür zwischendrin. Sönnchen scheint, also flux Reifen uffjepumpt und ab dafür.
In Monschau dat Dönge wieder usjepack und die Holländermal aufgeschäucht. Zur Tarnung hab ich mir ein PSV Eindhoven Trikot übergestreift.

Feinperlig:





Stolperkante ?





Knick in der Optik ?





Gipfelbuch





Gipfelfrosch !





Getarnter Dicker !





Val Mora der Eifel










Dicker Grashüpfer !










Pause für Froschn und Herr Schraeg





Schmaler Steg





Schön oder?





Hier die brandneuen Leuchthelme von Giro





Ab durchs Gemüse





Höchste Stadt Hollands:





Trails bis in die Altstadt:





Schön hier!





Ob hier irgendwann mal rot-weis-blau weht ? Mal sehn, derMeeresspiegel steigt ja noch !





Fein wars mal wieder ! In Zahlen: 40km/1000hm, einmel Purzelbaum incl.​


----------



## Pete04 (20. Juli 2013)

Wieder Schmankerl! Hat der Hörr mit Leidenschaft für unentdeckte Trails mal den Tourenplaner von Trax.de versucht?

http://www.trax.de/tourenplaner-die-schoensten-touren-fuer-wanderer-und-radfahrer/id_52579738/index

Da sind scheinbar sogar die Harvester-Rückepfade eingezeichnet; in feiner Auflösung auch ordentlich POIs verzeichnet - also nitt von der anfänglichen Groboptik schrecken lassen! LG, der Pete... Tod ziens...


----------



## redrace (22. Juli 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wieder Schmankerl! Hat der Hörr mit Leidenschaft für unentdeckte Trails mal den Tourenplaner von Trax.de versucht?
> 
> http://www.trax.de/tourenplaner-die-schoensten-touren-fuer-wanderer-und-radfahrer/id_52579738/index
> 
> Da sind scheinbar sogar die Harvester-Rückepfade eingezeichnet; in feiner Auflösung auch ordentlich POIs verzeichnet - also nitt von der anfänglichen Groboptik schrecken lassen! LG, der Pete... Tod ziens...



Mit der Karte kann man wirklich verschollene Weg wieder finden. Allerdings sind da auch Wege dabei die es wirklich nicht mehr gibt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2013)

Bei der Trailsuche nehm ich meist noch die gute alte Papierkarte.
Hab mir die früher immer mal in der Bucht geschossen,
je älter desto besser, wie beim Wein halt !


----------



## Günni0808 (22. Juli 2013)

Die topo V2 hält aber auch den einen oder anderen verschollenen Pfad noch bereit.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... die gute alte Papierkarte...
> ...je älter desto besser...



am besten noch die mit der hkl im hürtgenwald


----------



## f4lkon (22. Juli 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wieder Schmankerl! Hat der Hörr mit Leidenschaft für unentdeckte Trails mal den Tourenplaner von Trax.de versucht?
> 
> http://www.trax.de/tourenplaner-die-schoensten-touren-fuer-wanderer-und-radfahrer/id_52579738/index
> 
> Da sind scheinbar sogar die Harvester-Rückepfade eingezeichnet; in feiner Auflösung auch ordentlich POIs verzeichnet - also nitt von der anfänglichen Groboptik schrecken lassen! LG, der Pete... Tod ziens...



Das sind die MTB active Karten wenn ich mich nicht irre. Bin früher viel mit denen gefahren aber irgendwann war ich es einfach leid, weil es so viele Wege die dort eingezeichnet sind nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2013)

Hier sind wieder zwei schätzchen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/grose-farbig...9?pt=Antiquarische_Bücher&hash=item5af196fe31

www.ebay.de/itm/Die-schone-Eifel-He...578933?pt=Sach_Fachbücher&hash=item19df8a8275

Mensch was waren das wohl für Zeiten, keine großen Hüte im Nationalpark, keine Barrieren, jeder konnte fahren wo er wollte ( ok außer vielleicht im Camp Vogelsang ) niemand der einem schon entgegenruft " hier dürfen sie kein Fahrrad fahren"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2013)

damals war man auch noch nicht so bekloppt, mit dem fahrrad durchs gelände zu fahren. dazu hatte man ein motorrad.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2013)

*Lützebuasch
*
Am Sonntag mal im Nachbarland gewesen dem Froschn die weite Welt zeigen.
"Lützebuasch" oder wie dat heiss da. Is ja scho ned schlech da, feine Trails.
Wenns ned so weit weg wär! Hm, aber fahr bestimmt nochma hin.
Gugsdu:

So sehen als Kirchen in "Lützebuasch" aus





Stolz wie Bolle





Auf und nieder immer wieder:





Schluchten********r?





Staubig ?





Schattenspiele V1.0





Schattenspiele V2.0





Wech sinse !





Wurzelbehandlung





Alta wasn Hügel





Schalten wird überbewertet !





Alles Tschibo oder watt ?





Der Guide





Über sieben ..äh zwei Brückenmusst du ...





Luxemburgische Waalwege





Scheeee woars, dank an Guide black !
70km / 1400hm
​


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2013)

Kurze Errinnerung:
TTTT


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juli 2013)

Hey Uwe,
wie mans mir unschwer ansehen kann: schraeg und tanzen sind genauso kompatibel wie ne kuh und tiefseetauchen. Wünsch euch dennoch viel Spass !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. Juli 2013)

Dann werd doch zur Seekuh . 
aber bei den richtig coolen Leuten ist das Wippen mit dem Fuss schon mit tanzen gleichzusetzen. Ich zeig dir auch wie du dabei richtig locker rüberkommst. Aber nicht dabei lachen, coole Leute haben beim tanzen keinen Spass sondern gucken immer ernst


----------



## Pete04 (23. Juli 2013)

...so hat sich Depeche Mode die Rente gesichert... @_hubi_: DIE alte Stollfuss-Karte - da gründelt doch die ganze Sportart druff! Ich hab Tränen inne Augen.... (An Lagerfeuergeschichten vonne JFFR wird von einem alten (Neuhausbesitzenden) Kartenschamanen berichtet...
...jedem sein Hobby, DAS ist ein geiles!!! 

PS: bei so einem sozialem Network wie Uwe und Barbara könnte doch der Hubi die Silberkugel händlings drehen - super für de Klimabilanz....
jeder so wie er kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. Juli 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...PS: bei so einem sozialem Network wie Uwe und Barbara könnte doch der Hubi die Silberkugel händlings drehen - super für de Klimabilanz....jeder so wie er kann...



quatsch, den hubi setzen wir auf die rolle und er kann den ganzen abend strampeln und das gesamte event mit strom versorgen. so wie der im saft steht, sollte das wohl kein thema sein...


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juli 2013)

Jau, dann nur noch die unglaubliche Travolta-Pose abgekupfert....




...und schon hat der Eifelgeist ein State-of-the-Art auffe Zeitleiste erreicht... Rolle bitte in Grün, da geh'n beim Hubi die Pheromone stiften...


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juli 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Rolle bitte in Grün, da geh'n beim Hubi die Pheromone stiften...



da kommt gleich der ganze froschn drauf, dann hält er durch bis morgen früh und wir sing` bummsfalleraaa ....


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juli 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> da kommt gleich der ganze froschn drauf, dann hält er durch bis morgen früh und wir sing` bummsfalleraaa ....



....und mit zwei ordentlichen Kroko-Klemmen bringt er uns mit der 18 noch nach Heimig - hoch soll'er froschen... (Achtung: mit Gegenmaßnahmen ist zu rechnen - haben lange ungestört auf des Hörrn HP gewildert...) LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte euch Puddingstengel ja gerne etwas Strom gemacht 
aba leida muss ich nun meinen Körper mit fressalien auf einem Burzeltag vollstopfen damit der Froschn auch weiterhin ordentlich SAG hat !


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juli 2013)

Oh, nach genau 26 Minuten schon ertappt... In Hubi's Fred iss kein Platz für Sperenzken...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich hab ne "100% eifel - die touren des herrn schraeg" App die sofort im Spatzenhirn eine rote Leuchte angehen lässt sofern hier einer spirentzjen macht , siehste ja


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juli 2013)

...wir sind ja schon widder wech.... ... Da muss ich aber beizeiten nochmal nachfragen - der Hubert hat Karten wo's noch eingemeißelt steht: "Vorsicht, hier Germanen!"???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juli 2013)

Naja,ganz so schlimm isset nich aber paar Exemplare sin weitaus älter als ich


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juli 2013)

Hui, da hab' ich doch noch ein Schätzchen ausgegraben....






Da datt Schätzchen aber unter "Junggesellenabschied.de" firmiert...hat der Besitzer sicher seinen "Schatz" schon gefunden...
Tags: "wie, Hüftringe?!" - "Komm Du Mich nach Hause!!!" - "Kommt 'ne Frau zum...SCHNAAAAF (Zensiert nach Eintippen...) - "Oh, meine bleierne Perle!" ...mein Tip: Karte nitt einplanen, hier lauert "die" Zonk"!
...oder der Zänk, Grüße, der Pete, den Hubi anne Disse-Kugel TTTT vermissend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2013)

*Sonntags, 07:30 Uhr ...... die Kamera läuft !*

​


----------



## Pete04 (4. August 2013)

Wenn ich's nett besser wüsst würd' ich jetzt schwören der 601er liegt inne Dutch Mountains - feinstes Filmschen!
Tauschen die Köter jetzt regelmäßig de Buxen oder hat die alte Sparlampe Hörr R. aus G. tatsächlich 'ne Sommäinvestition geschossen?!
Datt Gelb steht IHM ja janz vorzüschlich, ett macht auch de Visage irgendwie....puddinghafter.... Janz jelb vor Neid, der Pete (durch ein so'n Hosenbein spring ich ohne Stoffkontakt....)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. August 2013)

Er war einfach dem Druck nicht mehr gewachsen. 
Ich habe ihn mit meinem Kanahrien-Style dermassen zur Verzweiflung gebracht das er son Verzweiflungskauf getätigt hat.


----------



## Pete04 (4. August 2013)

Ich bin.... overwealthigt! In G. bei K. the Sexiest-Köter-alived!!! Der Spaß kuckt selbst bei kurzer Buxe dem Kerl ausse Augen - er iss inne Eifel angekommen - und damit Rheinland gegen Hohen Norden 1:0!
Danke an die Hörrn Sportwarte für de gute Ernährung und Betreuung - der frisst euch noch den Schober leer!!! Chapeau für den Modesommer bei de Köters, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2013)

*Randonneè Surister -18.08.2013*

Soderle, wer Spass an Touren mit Trails aller Variationen hat,
dem kann ich mal wärmstens Randonneès um Malmedy/Eupen ans Herz legen.
Hier bekommt man für läppische 4 ne Menge geboten.
Tolle Strecken, zwar keine Trailmassaker aber ne sehr gut gelungene Mischung aus allem was das Bikerherz begehrt.

Diesen Sonntag war ich in Surister, das liegt ziemlich mittig zwischen Malmedy und Eupen.
Dort sollte die 60km Rudne bereist werden. "Grüne Hölle Kronenburg" war schon da, "Nettersheim-Connection" wurde mit einer Laola gebührend in Empfang genommen.
Mein heutiges Arbeitsgerät war das Trekkingrädchen meiner Frau:






Dann flux angemeldet, die 4Euronen auffe Theke gelegt, Sticker an'en Helm gebabbt und los gings.
Kurz hinter dem Ort schossen wir schon über die ersten Pfädchen:






Die gab's dort in allen Variationen, manchmal ging's auch über nen ausgemusterten Bahndamm.
Das schwierigste hier waren die Viehgatter:











Ein Trail am andern zog sich die Strecke im auf und ab durch's belgische Gelände, toll !
Meist zwar recht einfach ( S0-S1 ) hin und wieder aber auch mal etwas anspruchsvoller ( s.u. )





















Ein übers andere mal geht's auch typisch belgisch durch oder über Gewässer,
hier ging's mal drüber:











Zwischendrin folgte als kleiner Wehrmutstropfen ein ödes Psychopistengebolze durchs Hohe Venn.
Breite Forstschneisen, teilweise asphaltiert zogen im auf und ab dahin.
Aber das waren nur 10km dann ging's weiter mit den schnuckeligen Pfädchen:





















Zum Schluss dann nochmal ne echte Kotzrampe:






Dann war's geschafft. DieBemmese hatten uns aber ganz schön betuppt !
Statt der ausgeschriebenen 60km warens dann 70km geworden und saftige 1450hm.
Egal, de hauptsach ös et hätt Spass jemäht !​


----------



## Pete04 (19. August 2013)

He, HörrHubi - tolle Waden, stramme Hintern - aber wo bleibt der "Go-Green-Apell"?! So geht Recycling heute...




...watt der Biker nitt knicken kann kanner verspeisen - tott zins..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2013)

Ey Pete, 
wenn einer einen "Go-green-Apell" gestartet hat dann wohl ich und das schon seit Dezember letzen Jahres, gugsdu Go-green-Gefährt:


----------



## Pete04 (20. August 2013)

Datt Blattwerk auffem Schädelschoner hab ich mit Brunox-a-la-Modena in Essisch vernichtet - da will ich jetzt abbä mal paar Biss-Spuren am Froschen als Gegenbeweis sehen, Graf Zahn! Mögen die Spiele beginnen, wie Graf Beissel so täglich zum Buchhalter sacht....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. September 2013)

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. September 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> ​



Der Markt-Tester moniert: nach Stoppuhr 17,5% Verbundstein- und Asphaltgehalt; ca. 7% Unterschibbeln von Zuckerrübenfeldern (hier wird noch geprüft ob der Mackä für lau von Pfeife & Länger Würfelzucker bezieht...) und bei gefühlten 30% Holzgeländers anne Trailränders gehen die Schnüffler zu Werke ob Konnektschions zu Xyladekor oder ein Direktverschulden vom Jungfilmer beim Burnout vonne Praktiker-Kette besteht... Neien, Hubi - 10 mehr von Dir und mer melden die GEZ ab und kuckens nur noch Eifelfilme! ...und ordentliche Pellen fährt der Hörr jetzt auch, datt Farbspiel deucht bekannt.... LG, der Pete (der die Hubi-Filme direkt hinter den Tarantinos einsortiert, soviel Gewalt im Wald....)


----------



## redrace (3. September 2013)

HUHU
Der Hubi hat bestimmt den Garten fertig! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. September 2013)

Nich ganz,aber ich kann schon wieder ein ganz kleines Licht am andern Ende des Grundstücks erkennen


----------



## redrace (3. September 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nich ganz,aber ich kann schon wieder ein ganz kleines Licht am andern Ende des Grundstücks erkennen



Hauptsache der Grillpaltz ist fertig!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2013)

So, ich mach jetz auch mal einen auf Livebericht:
*
Hubi & Familie im Zillertal - Tag 1- Touürschjen auf's Spieljoch.*

Da die Dame des Hauses kurzfristig ein schnuckeliges Hotel incl. Wellnessetagen im Zillertal auf's Korn genommen hatte, blieb dem holden Ehemann nichts anders übrig wie damals einfach nur "Ja" zu sagen. So reiste Familie Hubert dann am Freitag in Fügen an. Für den Samstag war nochmal Kaiserwetter gemeldet, drum sattelte ich am morgen den Froschn während die Ehefrau die Katakomben der Massage- und Dampfbadetagen aufsuchte !

So ging's dann doch nochmal los mit ner deftige Alpentour ! Der Plan: von Fügen ins Inntal und dort aus hinten rum auf's Spieljoch, Hört sich einfach an dazwischen liegen ca. 1600m Höhenunterschied. Aber erstmal los dämmeln

Kirche in Schlitters, das liegt am Ende des Zillertals:





Da Lifte und sonstige Hilfsmittel für den kernigen Eifler keine Otion sind nahm ich den Anstieg "by fair means", heisst das es ab dem Ort Buch am Inn (525m) erstmal saftige 1000hm am Stück hinauf ging. Erst in Richtung Maria Breitfall, dann den Schlittersberg hinauf und weiter das Öxltal hinauf. Zwischendrin begleitete mich ein "Einheimischer" Junge ein paar Meter. Der dämmelte zur letzten Siedlung am Berg was für seinen Daddy holen, mitm Baumarktsrad und ca.20cm zu tiefem Sattel dämmelte der ein ordentliches Tempo mit.

Das Wetter war herrlich, im Wald angenehm kühl und hin und wieder Sonne um das ein oder andere Schweißperlchen zu verdrücken:






Das Öxlbachtal hinauf wurd's recht frisch, schattigesPlättzen mit jede Menge Wasserfälle die auch zur Tempertaurreduzierung beitragen.

Wasserfall Öxlbachtal:





Ich zog weiter hinauf, die hm auf dem Tacho purzelten, 800m, 900m, 1000m, relativ gut fahrbar auf ausgebauter Schotterpiste, imSchnitt 8-10% steil. Der Froschn kann also auch Alpen  Bei der Lackenhütte waren die 1000hm dann erstmal geschafft. 

Anstieg zur Lackenhütte





Bär an der Lackenhütte der sich an die Nudel fasste:





Ab hier war der Plan einmal um das Samjoch zu fahren. Dort war ein Wanderweg auf der Karte den ich mir mal ansehen wollte. Also erst,mal kurz ein paar hm runter, dann wieder hinauf zur Schwaderalm. Von da an begann der Bikerzweikampf: schieben & tragen, sollten ja nur 300m sein dann ging links der Weg ab. Sollten .... daraus wurden 2,5km. Der Weg rund ums Samjoch war in ziemlich verfallenem Zustand. Nach ner guten Stunde Bikerdreikampf ( schieben, tragen und um Bäume wuchten ) nahm ich den Ausgang zurück zur Lackenhütte. Das hat Körner gekostet, meine Herren ! Erstmal Kohlehydrate nachschieben. Dann nahm ich das Spieljoch auf's Korn. Bedeutete nochmal etwas mehr als 600hm hinauf, teilweise sehr zornig steil auf Schotter.

Auf dem Weg zum Spieljoch:





Geschafft am Gipfel des Spieljochs (1908m)





Blick vom Spieljoch Richtung Speichersee:





Aber irgendwann ist auch der längste Anstieg geplättet und ich auch. 1700hm lagen hinter mir. Erstmal ein Alkfreies Weizen auf der Panoramaterasse der Bergrestaurants. Dann konnts weitergehn, zum Gipfelkreuz und wieder etwas hinunter. Denn unterhalb zweigte ein weiterer Wanderweg ab. Der war dann schon besser zu fahren, zwar immer wieder von kurzen Schiebestücken unterbrochen spuckte er mich an der Geolsalm aus. Schonmal nich schlecht als erste kleine Entschädigung.

Trail zur Geolsalm:





Wackeliger Ausguck:





Herrliches Bergpfädchen:





Ab der Geolsalm ging's in den 6er Wanderweg. Erstmal ein wenige Kuhfladen-Slalom, dann wurds hinterm Viehgatter richtig schnuckelig. Sehr geiler teilweise recht technischer Trail der alles bietet was man so auf der Palette haben sollte ( teilweise war auch was dabei was auf meiner Palette nich drauf war  ).Wurzelbehandlungen, Absätze, felsig, verblockt, flowig und schnell mit Anliegern. Einfach zu geil um Fotos zu machen. Ein paar hab ich dann aber trotzdem geschafft:

Der Eingang zum 6er:





Hier mal ne verblockte Passage:





Wurzelbehandlungen:





Leider viel zu früh, bei ca.1000m an der Kohleralm hörte der Spass auf. Aber immerhin 900hm geilster Sinkflug. Das war dann schon eine bessere Entschädigung für die Strapazen. Der nächste Trail der folgen sollte war für Biker leider strengstens verboten,so stands zumindest auf dem Schild. Egal, die Ausweichstrecke über einen kleine Trail mitten durch eine Alm und die folgene Rodelbahn-Abfahrt war auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Trail mitten durch die Alm:





War auch nich so übel:





Is scho schee hier





Dann war ich auch ruck zuck wieder am Hotel, wo die Dame des Herzens schon der Nachmittagsjause fröhnte. Meine Jause bestand zunächst aus Kaltgetränken, abends hab ich dann noch'n Tuxer Rind zerissen ! War auch nötig, hatte sich doch noch geläppert, der lange Aufstieg und das geplänkel machten stramme 2000hm auf 45km. Ohne die Exkursion am Samjoch hätts auch ein wenig weniger sein dürfen. Egal, muss man durch. Mal sehn was die nächsten Tage so bringen.
​


----------



## Pete04 (7. September 2013)

Einfach nur Hammä! ...und wir haben nur ornanierende Erdhörnchen...
Damit der Tag nitt leddisch bleibt der Pete zum Lago Garda schreibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2013)

Hier dann noch den Track dazu,fallsjemand den Drang verspürt das nachzufahren.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=labdcwvvpeznykxk
Ist der "bereinigte" ohne kraxlei am Samjoch


----------



## redrace (8. September 2013)

Schönen Urlaub!! Viel Spaß beim Trailmassaker!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2013)

*Familie Hubi im Zillertal - Tag 2 - Wanderung am Spieljoch*

Heuer waren wir zusammen per Pedesunterwegs. Mit der Gondel auf's Spieljoch und dort die Wanderwege bis zur Mittelstation abchecken. Die Auffahrt gestaltete sich ein wenig, naja langatmig. Es war ein Gottesdienst am Spieljoch angesagt was zur folge hatte das dieMenschenmassen gen Gipfel drängten um sich den Segen abzuholen. Wir zwängten uns zwischen die Gläubigen und entschwanden sofort von der Bergstation gen Onkeljoch. AufSchotter ging's bächtig steil 300m in die Höhe.

Blick vom Onkeljoch (2066m) in Richtung Spieljoch





Berggottesdienst am Spieljoch





Vom Onkeljoch nahmen wir den Panoramasteig unter die Hufe. Der war zunächst auf einem Berggrat angelegt und zweigte dann rechts in ein liebliches Pfädchen mit herrlichen Aussichten ab. Das ganze endete dann an der von gestern bereits bekannten Geolsalm wo wir erstmal ordentlich rastetetn, hatten immerhin schon mehr als 300hm hinunter geschafft 

Panoramaweg





Alepe





Noch ens Alepe





NAchdem wir Wanderweg 6auch noch unter die Hufe genommen hatten waren wir wieder an der Mittelstation. Also schnellstmöglichst hinunter und die Nachmittagsjause geplündert....hmmmmmm​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2013)

Irgendwer hat über Nacht die Berge geklaut ! Sauerei !
Dabei wollt ich heute auf's Stansjoch. Naja mal sehn werd vielleicht was tiefer ansetzen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2013)

*Familie Hubi im Zillertal - Tag 3 -Der große Regen*

So, dat war mal nix gestern ! Regen ohne Ende, Nach Mittag haben wir uns dann doch aufgerafft und eine Regenpause für eine Wanderung umden Ort gemacht.Dabei haben wir einen sehr schönen Naturlehrpfad am Putzabach gefunden.Kamera hatte ich leider vergessen, deswegen gibs keine Bilda. Abends hab ich dann aus Frust nochmal ein Tuxer Rind zerissen.
​


----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2013)

tröste dich, hier isses auch nicht besser.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2013)

*Familie Hubi im Zillertal - Tag 4 - Tour zum Weißenbachsattel und Achensee*

Nachdem der große Regen vorüber war zeigte sich das Tal heute morgen geteilt. Die Ostflanke im dicken Nebel, die Westflanke klar und sonnig. Hm, schonmal nich so schlechte Vorraussetzungen. Die Dame wollte heuer den Tag mit Saunieren und Wellness verbirngen, ich beschloss mich anders zum schwitzen zu bringen. Nach dem Frühstück die Klamotten gepackt und schon dämmelte ich das Zillertal gen Jenbach hinunter. Über Radwege fand ich den Weg zum und über den Inn.

Zillertal am morgen:





Der Inn, ziemliche Plörre nach dem Regen:





Dann fing ab Jenbach ein laaaaanger zäher Anstieg an. Gute 1100hm müssten vom Inn bis zum Weißenbachsattel überwunden werden, nix für Puddingstengel ! Es ging zunächst recht gemächlich durch den Ort Jenbach. Dann zweigte die Strecke links zur Rodelhütte hinauf ab. Ab da war Schluss mit lustig und dem Anzeigegerät zeigte permanente 15-17% bis zur Rodelhütte. Teils auf Asphalt und später auf Schotter. Selber Schuld wie kann man auch nur so bescheuert sein und fährt ne Rodelstrecke hinauf !

Auf dem Weg zur Rodelhütte mal nach rechts geschaut:





Dann fing auch noch der Hinterbau an zu knarzen wie hulle, war nich genau zu lokalisieren wo das herkam, denke mal das war der Freilauf. Konnts jedenfalls auf die schnelle nicht beheben. Um das geknarze zu neutralisieren, Steckte ich mir den MP3-Player ins Ohr und lies die Musi dudeln, aaah schon viel besser. Dann erreichte ich die Weißenbachklamm. Klammen sin normal immer was mit Kletterei und so, die hier war aber von der lieblichen Sorte. Das was rauf ging musste man teilweise schieben, das was runter ging war astrein zu fahren, sogar da wo die Halteseile angebracht waren. Warum die da hingen, keine Ahnung, für son lulifax jedenfalls braucht man sowas nich.

An der Weißenbachklamm





Bachbett an der Weißenbachklamm





Das ganze endete dann an nem Bachbett wo ich erstmal kristallklares Bachwasser gesoffen habe. War schön erfrischend, die Sonne brannte wieder ganz gut auf den Pelz. Und für das was nun folgen sollte war Nachtanken auch bitter nötig. Die restlichen gut 800hm waren mal so richtig schön zornig angelegt. Eine Schotterrampe "Deluxe" zog hinauf zur Weißenbachalm. Im Schnitt so um die 13% mal mehr mal weniger. Wattn Klopper, man oh man. War ich froh das ich mir für die Berge noch vorne nen 22er Rentnerblatt montiert hab. Un geknarzt hat dat, hab zwar nix gehört aber die Wanderer haben so komisch geguckt. Die zwei "Carbonbiker" die da rauf an mir vorbei zogen waren bestimmt von der Rennradfraktion:blos nicht lächeln, stumm, fiese Miene machen un reintreten. Sowas kennt man normal nur von den Dackelschneidern, sogar auf die Frage nach ein wenig Öl wurde nicht geantwortet sondern weiter getreten. Naja, machste halt nix, Tretmaschinen im Element. Ging dann aber recht gut hinauf bis zur Alm, wo ich erstmal rastete und nen ordentlichen Schluck aus der Blase zog.

Auf dem Weg zur Weißenbachalm





Die Weißenbachalm:





Gute 1000hm lagen hinter mir und noch etwas mehr als 100 mussten noch bis zum Sattel vernichtet werden. Das ging dann auch recht geschmeidig. Oben war keine besondere Aussicht, links das Stansjoch und sons nur Wald also direkt in den Trail zur Bärenbadalm. Der war teilweise recht gut zu fahren hier und da jedoch für meine Fahrtechnikkünste ne Nummer zu groß. Auch nicht zuletzt durch den Regen von gestern präsentierte der sich recht flutschig. Dazu hier und da 0-Fehlerstellen wo ein Abrutschen ganz bööööhse enden könnte. Drum lieber einmal zuviel geschoben als einmal gefallen wo man's nich sollte !

Trail zur Bärnbadalm, hier von der lieblichen Sorte:





Nochmal der Trail





Da isse ja die Bärenbadalm:





Die letzten 500m waren dann wieder super fahrbar, es gab sogar ein wenig Serpentinchen zum umsetzen üben. An der Alm genoss ich erstmal die Aussicht auf den Achensee und ein paar Kohlehydrate. Links wartete schon der nächste Pfad zum Gasthaus Karwendel. Aber erstmal rasten.

Aussicht auf den Achensee





Dann fuhr ich hinüber zum Karwendel. Hinauf war der Trail bis zur Hälfte fahrbar ( wenn man nich gerade 1100hm am Stück getreten hat vielleicht auch ganz  ), dann musste kurz geschoben werden worauf er den größten Teil bis zum Gasthaus wieder gut fahrbar im welligen auf und ab verlief. Am Gasthaus nutzte ich nochmal die Chance und erhöhte den Pegelstand im Rucksack. Man watt ne Rentnerbude, kommen die zum sterben hier rauf ?  Die hatten sogar ein "Förderband" für die 50m zurück zum Lift. Naja was solls, jedem das seine, mir die Abfahrt ! Die gestaltete sich von dort oben echt schnuckelig. Ein zwar fahrtechnisch einfaches aber schönes Pfädchen windete sich den Berg hinunter.

Trail am Gasthaus Karwendel





Nochmal der Trail. Ja man ist hier in Österreich wie am Baum zu sehen !





Das war schonmal nicht schlecht. Aber ich war ja noch gar nicht unten. Es folgte der "Tunnelweg".Den kann man ein wenig mit der Ponale am Lago vergleichen. Ein schmales Schotterband zieht sich durch den ein oder andern in den Fels gehauenen Tunnel hinunter zum See. Immer wieder Panorama auf den Lago di Ache, aber nich zu lange hinschauen, zumindest nich während der Fahrt, denn auch der Weg ist ein 0-Fehler-Pfad. Absturz hätte hier tödliche Folgen. Ist aber im allgemeinen sehr gut fahrbar und immer breiter als ein Meter.

Der Tunnelweg, die Ponale von Pertisau





Gugsdu Tunnel





Lago die Ache:





Die Hand Gottes





Das Pfädchen zauberte doch echt mal wieder ein Grinsen ins Gesicht. Da kam echtes "Lagofeeling" auf. Auch die Sonne tat noch ihr übriges dazu, obwohl sie in den letzten zügen lag, von Westen her zogen schon die ersten Regenwolken in den Himmel, also nix wie Heim. Ein weiteres schnuckeliges Pfädchen brachte mich dann noch bis ganz hinunter zum See wo ich den Aufschluss auf den Radweg nahm. Der brachte mich bis Eben a. Achensee. Ab hier galts nochmal bis zum Inn zurück in den Sinkflug zu gehen. Aber das so einfach auf Teer zu tun brachte ich nicht übers Herz. Also lotete ich auch hier mal ein paar Trails aus. Parallel zur Zahnrad bahn schoss ich die Pfade gen Jenbach hinunter. Herrlich !

Letzter Trail zum Achensee hinunter





Lago di Ache





Achensee vom Radweg aus





So, da war ich also wieder in Jenbach, flux den Inn gekreuzt und den gängigen Radwegen gefolgt. Hier und da tröpfelte ein Regentropfen auf den Helm. Ich blieb noch ein wenig am Inn und zweigte dann rechts der Ziller folgend ab. Nahm noch den "Zilleruferweg" mit und war dann irgend wann zurück im Hotel. Hier wartete die Dame des Herzens bereits frisch "Gesichtssaniert", sauniert und hasde nich gesehn. Wie neu sach ich euch ! Heut abend muss dann mal kein Tuxer Rind dran glauben, es gibt Pizza.

Hier der Track dazu: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hioobhbiwfyayjdm
​


----------



## Pete04 (10. September 2013)

Uiii - Steilvorlage vom Hubert Richtung Strada Ponale (wie man x-tausend HM mit Pizza bekämpfen kann bleibt dein Süßes Jeheimnis - schreibst aber auch nitt wieviel - wahrscheinlich ein "Zuber" Pizza...) Am Lago hat sich die Situation unter PolitBrechGreis Silvio B. drastig verschärft....
a) Sportlicher Wettbewerb nur noch so möglich wie ein Medienmogul datt beim Schäkern mitte jungen Frauen für lustig hält...kuckst du Racetrack Ponale; 29'er-Portal rechts einfach geschlossen - sinn ja watt kleinwüchsig jenseits der Alpen; und Bikes wo mers nitt anne Pedale kommt werden einfach geoutet (26'er-Portal links noch offen, aber mit viel Tempo (-papiertaschentüchers, used look...))




...inne fehlerunverzeihenden Außenkurven erkannt datt auch die DHL nix mehr zu lachen hat in Italia - hier ein kurzerhand aufgeknüpfter "Expressbote" - ausser Espresso nix geleistet und aussem Verkehr gezogen - ein 2013 Primeur de Garda trés secco...




...wie mers sieht: Bauzustand der Strada Antica: S7....und so zieht sich der rote Faden bis zur Seebevölkerung: halt Ihnen ein Stück Brot hin und Banden fallen über dich her! (Datt "dich" sind de Flossen vonne Guten, hier kann ruhig riskiert werden...)...




...im Hintergrund datt Fluchtfahrzeug ohne Nummernschild - so kennen mers die Bande... Viel Spaß noch inne Vacanzies, der Pete - jetzt brotlos...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2013)

*Familie Hubi im Zillertal - Tag 5 - Rideable Trail in Zell am Ziller und Krimmeler Wasserfälle*

So, heute schien mal wieder das Sönnchen, das wollte sinvoll genutzt werden. Wir entschieden den Tag heute zu splitten, die Dame konnte Vormittags entspannen, der Herr wollte dämmeln, den Nachmittag wollten wir dann wieder zusammen mit ein wenig "Sightseeing" verbringen. Also ging's ersma mitm Radl nausi. Zunächst ganz ordinär und platt an der Ziller entlang. Doch schon bald türmten sich wieder die Höhenmeter vor dem Vorderrad auf. gute 700 an der Zahl wollten diesmal bis zur Wiesenalm in Zell am Ziller vernichtet werden. Echt läpsch wenn man die Klopper der letzten Touren hier bedenkt. Aber auch dei mussten gedämmelt werden, also ging's ab Ahrnbach hinauf, immer wieder von herrlichem Pamorama ins Tal gespickt.

Saftig das Zillertal






Panorama oberhalb von Zell a.Z.





Ganz da hinten links,dakomme ich her





Dann näherte ich mich mehr und mehr dem Abfahrtsspass. War dann doch wiedermal ganz schön zäh hier rauf, vermutlich lag mir noch das letzte Bier von gestern Abend etwas schwer in den Beinen. Dann wars bei etwas mehr als 1200m Höhe geschafft, der Eingang zum Trail lag vor mir. Also nochmal nen guten Schluck aus der Pulle, das Revier markiert und ab ging's. Gleich zu Beginn über nen lange Holzbrücke oder wie das hier so heisst: Northshore. Das ganze war trotz des Regens von gestern abend recht griffig, auf dem Holz musste ich mich erstmal rantasten. Das ganze war aber mit soner Art Sandpapier belegt was guten Grip erzeugte. Das war für mich Freeride-Anfänger neu, bisher war Holz und Wasser immer rutschig 

Gugsdu Northshore-Gerät





Da ging's rein, besonders das vorletzte Schild gefällt mir 





Da, noch mer "Northshore"-Gedönse





Und noch mehr Holzbrettls im Trail





Es dauerte schon ein paar Meter bis ich mich einigermassen auf die Strecke eingestellt hatte, sone Freeridestrecke is halt doch was ganz anderes wie die Trails die man so in freier Natur findet. Klar gibts hier und da Überschneidungen aber die Ecken können mit viel mehr Speed gefahren werden, wenn mans denn kann. Wenn ich hier und da die"eckige" Ahrtal-Serpentinentechnik vergessen hatte ging's auch mal recht zackig ums Eck. Teilweise recht steil und recht eng waren die Ecken angelegt. Hin und wieder war ein "Fingerentlastungs-Stopp" notwendig, durch die Erstbefahrung war ich wohl doch hier und da was "gekrampferlt" auf dem Bike gesessen. Egal hat trotzdem mörder Spass gemacht,vor allem im unteren Teil wo's nochmal richtig schön geschmeidig wurde.

Wenn man mal ein Auge abseits der Strecke hatte gabs auch wieder schöne Sichten





Gesichert war alles gut





Von obe na unde





Dann waren die 700hm Sinkflug leider wieder vorbei. Es ging zurück nach Fügen. Dies geschah recht zügig wieder an der Ziller entlang. Apropos zügig:das große Dampfross hab ich dann auch noch im Zillertal entdeckt, umweltfreundliches Reisen sieht anders aus  , aber sah schon lustig aus das Takka-Takka-Tuff-Tuff

Großes Dampfross im Zillertal





Im Hotel wartete schon die Ehefrau. Nach einer Dusche ging's sogleich ins Auto. Über die Gerlosplatte reisten wir nach Krimml. Auf dem Hinweg über ein abenteuerliches Sträßchen vom Stausee Durlaßboden nach Wald i.P. Dann schauten wir uns in Kriml die Wasserfälle mal aus der Nähe an. Schon imposant wie hier die Wassermassen den Hang hinunter schiessen, sollte man mal gesehen haben. Erfreulicherweise konnten wir dies auch dank Insider sogar für umsonst tun. Unerfreulicherweise zahlten wir dann auf dem Heimweg 8,- Maut am Gerlospass, so ist das halt im Leben. Abschliessend liessen wir uns dann am Abend das Schokofondue am Buffet gut schmecken. hmmmmm lecka !

Aufpassen,Gegenverkehr





Wasserfallpanorama





Da stürzen die Wassermassen gen Tal





Das Klima da soll wohl dank Aerosolen gut fürAllergiker sein





So siehts dann von weitem aus





Link zur Tour:  Zillertal - Von Fuegen zum Rideable Trail in Zell am Ziller

Link zum Rideable Projekt: Singletrails im Tiroler Zillertal
​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2013)

*Familie Hubi im Zillertal Tag 6 - Marien/Gaisalmsteig am Achensee*

So, der letzte Tag unseres Urlaubs morgen geht's nach Hause. Da es heuer wieder regnete wollten wir am Achensee, der ist ca.15km von hier weg, den Mariensteig bzw.Gaisalmsteig zur Gaisalm wandern. Das ganze verläuft am Westufer des Sees auf einem "Steig" artigen Wanderweg. Brotzeit ist dann auf der Gaisalm geplant ab wo wir dann mit dem Böötchen wieder zurück shippern wollten. Los ging's ab Pertisau, der Eingang zum Wanderweg war schnell gefunden, besonders viel Regen viel auch nicht vom Himmel.

Der Achensee





Da sieht man sogerade noch das Böötchen





Fast wie am Lago, links kann man den Weg erkennen





Nach ein wenig einmarschieren auf breiteren Wegen wurd's nach und nach immer schmäler. Je näher man der Gaisalm kommt um so schmäler wird der Weg. Ein wenig Schwindelfreiheit ist auch von nöten, es geht mehrfach direkt neben dem Weg einige Meter hinab in den See. Das ganze gestaltete sich hier und da dann auch durch den Regen ein wenig flutschig, aber nie wirklich schwer. Im großen und ganzen ein lustiges Pfädchen im lockeren auf und ab entlang des Sees. Die Gaisalm war dann nach gut anderthalb Stunden erreicht. Wir stärkten uns dort mit nem Heißgetränk und ein paar Würstchen. Für den Rückweg nahmen wir das Boot,war auch recht lustig ne Bootstour in den Alpen zu machen. Zurück im Hotel wurde von der Ehefrau sogleich der Spa bereich aufgesucht, ich entschied mich für Augenpflege auf dem Zimmer. Abends dann wiedermal das Buffet zerissen und ein Abschiedsbierchen getrunken.Fein wars !

Hier stürzt der Bach hinunter. Damit die Ehefrau nich naß wurde hat man extra einen Überstand gebaut !





Wie gesagt, ein wenig Schwindelfreiheit kann nicht schaden.





Lieber mal den Kopf einziehen





Immer wieder musste man auch Schotterbetten von Muren überqueren





Der Hennes war auch schon an der Gaisalm





Die Gaisalm





Tschüss Achensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2013)

*Das große Zillertalfazit:*

Hotel
Wir wohnten im Hotel Alpina in Fügen. Das ist zwar ein 4 Steren Hotel hat aber alle annehmlichkeiten die man so braucht oder nicht. Da wir uns den ein oder anderen Tag aufteilten war es uns wichtig einen guten vernünftigen Spa-Bereich anzutreffen. Dem war auch so, der ganze Spa Bereich befand sich als Penthouse auf dem Dach des Hotels. Vom Blick auf die Alpen direkt aus der Saune bis hin zu nem Schwimmbad war alles geboten. Massagen oder sonstige Behandlungen konnte man nach absprache dazu buchen. Essen war immer Top, ein Frühstück mit allem was man mag oder auch nicht, Nachmittags immer eine Jause, Abends immer ein vier Gänge Wahlmenue, da kam jeder auf seinen Geschmack.Säfte, Wasser und Kaffe gabs für Lau. WLAN aufm Zimmer, im Skikeller konnte das Bike abgeschlossen werden und sonst ein sehr stylishes Hotel.
Hier der Link - Alpina Hotel Fügen

Wandern:
Unzählige Möglichkeiten. Da die Ehefrau in Umständen ist machten wir keine großen Touren sondern beliessen es bei angenehmen Wanderungen die für eingefleichte "Langstreckentrapper" eher Spaziergänge gewesen wären. Dennoch gibts im zillertal Wanderweg für jeden Geschmack, an jedem Berg. Von Klettersteig bis Barfusswanderweg. Mit Gästekarte kostet hier ne Berg-und Talfahrt ca. 16, geht noch so gerade.

Biken:
Das Zillertal steckt hier für Freerider oder Tourer die Traillastige Touren mögen, so wie ich, ein wenig in den Kinderschuhen ! Für die eingefleischten Bikepark-Freerider gibt's im ganzen Tal nur drei Trails und die auch noch an zwei verschiedenen Bergen. In Mayrhofen gibts zwei, den Höllenritt und Himmelfahrt Trail. Die kann man von oben nach unten kombinieren, die Gondel bringt einen hoch oder man dämmelt. Zu meinem Glück waren beide Trails gesperrt wegen Sanierungsarbeiten ! Klasse gleich mal 60% der "offitiellen" Trails k.o. In Zell am Ziller gibts das Rideable Projekt, einen Trail der dieses Jahr im juni eröffnet wurde. Hier soll der Anfänger und der Fortgeschrittene glücklich werden. Soviel zum Anfänger: der wird sicherlich nicht gleich glücklich, fand das für blutige Anfänger recht eng und steil teilweise, da sollte man wenigstens ein bisschen "Trailerfahrung" mitbringen. Alles andere was man so an Wanderwegen bzw. gestrichelten Linien auf der Karte findet ist offiziel für MTB's gesperrt. Es wird aber anscheinend nicht an die ganz große Glocke gehangen, teilweise habe ich Schilder direkt vor Ort gesehn, ein ganz kleines Schild hing unten an der Gondel. Somit kann man als Freeride offiziell NUR auf 3 Trails zugreifen, wovon dann auchnoch zwei außer Betrieb waren. Wenn ich jetzt extra deswegen gekommen wäre hätt ich nen Hals. Hab aber dennoch drei wunderbare Touren gedreht und schöne Trails waren auch drin. Die Wanderer waren bis auf einen Holzkopf ( klaro das das ein Deutscher Tourist war ! ) freundlich. Untem im Tal kann man das ganze Zillertal per Radwege abgrasen. Die offiziellen Touren im zillertel, es gibt ca.20 Stück davon, finde ich jetzt etwas uninteressant.Der Trailanteil hier liegt bei 0% !!!! Man muss also selber was ausklabustern oder hängt sich mal wegen geführten Touren rein, das is aber eher nich so mein Ding. Aber ansonsten ein Landschaftkich wunderschönes tal, der ein oder andere kennts ja, die Alpencrosser fahren das Tal über Mayerhofen hinauf zum Schlegesispeicher und über's Pfitscherjoch hinaus. ​


----------



## jmr-biking (16. September 2013)

Ja, Hubi! Dann sag ich mal Live-Berichterstattung gelungen.  Wie du schon geschrieben hast, habe ich auf einem Alpencross das Zillertal über Pfitscher Joch genießen können. Ich fand die Gegend dort auch recht schön.
Die Kombination mit Biken und Wandern habe ich mit Frauchen auch schon hinter mir. Ein gutes Arrangement. 
Komme gerade aus dem Pfälzer Wald. Live wollte ich nicht berichten, WLAN war zwar vorhanden, doch die Zeit mit Freunden und gutem Essen war besser als Berichte zu schreiben. Mein Tour-Bericht folgt dann diese Woche. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (4. Oktober 2013)

Die Urfttalsperre verlottert... da müssen mal wieder paar Biker raus!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2013)

*Jaja, der Häärbst is da !*

Der Froschn und ich sind heuer nochmal zu den Holy Trails gereist.Da hinten die hinter den 7 Bergen.....ihr wisst schon, holländische Berge un so.
Erstmal die heimischen Wälder gescheggt, Eickser Jungel alles Takko:





Den Dunst von gestern schieb ich vormVorderrad daher. Härbst liegt in der Luft





Das aussterbende Dorf: Berg ! Vom 150 Einwohner leben geschätzte 100 im Altenheim und die Jugend haut auch immer weiter ab.





Windsonnenenergie





Check beim Kapellchen: auch alles Takko,dahinter wartet ein kurzer Trail.





Da isser der kurze Trail:





Check beim Hundeberg:keine Holländer weit und breit ! Wüsst mal gern warum die DutchMountains genannt wurden 





Die Magd, sie musste sich beim Pilze pflücken hinunter bücken. Jetzt stillt se,schei$$ Piltze ! Sorry das war das erste was mir dazu einfiel:





Check in den HolyTrails: auch hier keinen Holländer getroffen,recht flutschig vom Regen gestern aber der Minion wirds schon richten.





Ein Blick auf das H&S Ersatzlaufrad gefällig ? Da:





Check in Abenden: alles Takko, die Rur hat die Ruhe weg ! Damit der Froschn nich laufen geht hab ich ihn solange am "gröne Iiiiise" festgemacht





Da Froschn macht Pause. Muss auch mal sein. gerade bei der Aussicht










Check in Heimbach: die weisen jetzt mit Schildern extra drauf hin wo's ganz besonders schön ist. Find ich ne Klasse Idee:





Check Burg Hengebach: Keine Holländer zu sehn die die Burg belagern. Forschn liegt im Gemüse !





Genug patrouliert. Nu gehts volle Düse nach hause. Reingekurbelt bis sich die Federgabel aus dem SAG hebt:





Resultate:
- keine Holländer
- Holy Trails noch da
- Froschn läuft auch mit Ersatzschenkel
- 64km / 1400hm
- Hunger !​


----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. Oktober 2013)

Hättst de was gesagt, bis zum Scheitelpunkt Abenden hät ich dich begleitet, hatten da um 13.00 Uhr Termin. So bin ich mit dem Auto hin, die Holde mit mir auf`m Beifahrersitz wieder nach Hause. Ende vom Lied, auch da sagt man, wenn man was will: Bitte ein Bit.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ajo, war doch in Geheimer-Mission für Kiames unterwegs, außerdem musst du den familiären Verpflichtung auch mal nachkommen und nich immer nur ans Biken denken


----------



## on any sunday (7. Oktober 2013)

Das muss aber fies früh gewesen sein. Bei uns war in Berg kein Nebel mehr.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2013)

Jepp, war um kurz nach Acht schon im Sattel.
Hab ja senile Bettflucht, Mittag fängt bei mir schon um 9.15 an


----------



## Pete04 (7. Oktober 2013)

Weiter so, Hubäät! Eh man sichs versieht iss man 11.15 h Erstversorger-Pflegefall vonne Charitas! Lasse reinbölln!
Ein echt trefflich Bericht - wenn ihr's mal in Urlaub wollt kümmer isch mich um's Froschn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2013)

*Ahrtaler 4 Berge Menü*

Gestern gabs ein vorzügöiches 4 Berge Herbst Menü.Der Maitre de Plaisir hatte für unsere Feinschmecker herbstlich angerichtet. Erst im Morgendunst, recht kalt,dann im Sönnchen lecka warm, dann wieder zum abgang im Mittags Nebel. Die Menükarte:






Pützfelder Trailspizen:





Steinerberger Salat von der frischen Herbstwiese:





Sogar die Deko wurde farblich abgestimmt:





Wurzelrisotto am Schrock





Serpentinengeschnezeltes an Reimerzhofener Gemüse:





Ahrtaler, cross gebacken:





Dazu ein Südhang, beste Auslese:





A(hr)kropolisches Steinfilet, steil serviert





Dazu wieder ein lecker Tröpfchen:





Hornberger Nachspeise wurdeso schnell vernacht, ich hatte noch nicht mal Zeit ein Foto zu machen. Abgang über Ahrbrückchen an Ahrkapellchen:





Die Bande hat ganz schön auf den Putz gehaunen,die Rechnung wurdealso teurer als erwartet: 40km/1475hm. Feinschmecker halt !​


----------



## Günni0808 (13. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2013)

*Da Herbscht ! Nä waat schöhööön !*

Nä watt macht dat laune bei 20°C durchs Herbstlaub zu fetzen:










Die Kühe im Eickser Busch hattens auch schön bunt:





Ausserdem fange ich wohl mal an in OSm die "Freiluft-Donnerbalken" zu mappen ! Speziell für unsere Gehner Freunde nicht zu vernachlässigen !!!










Mal ne Peilung durchgeführt ! Alles im Lot:





Brauchste gar net so bedröppelt reingucken bei dem Wettah:





Home, sweet home:










Die liessen sichs auch gut gehen:










Froschn grün vs. Panza grün





An dei Iiiisebahn, wie imma:





Decke boom:





Froschn mit Chinaböller im "Nachtflugmodus"





Chinaböller weist den Weg:





Still und starr ruht der See:





Nette Feierabendrunde !​


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. Oktober 2013)

[/QUOTE]...

Ausserdem fange ich wohl mal an in OSm die "Freiluft-Donnerbalken" zu mappen ! Speziell für unsere Gehner Freunde nicht zu vernachlässigen !!!
....





> Der Gehner an sich hat Stil und braucht keine Maps zum finden von dementsprechenden Örtchen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie das in Kommere aussieht. Vielleicht seid ihr ja nicht so pfiffig und braucht kartographische Unterstützung.  Das würde aber dann einiges erklären, warum von dort auch die Hanghühner kommen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2013)

*Wilder Herbst !*

Uijuijui heuer hat sich der Herbst aber mal von der wilden Seite gezeigt wa. Heut war nich viel Zeit deswegen musst es mal zügig und früh zur Sache gehen. Dabei bliess einem immer ein kräftiges Windchen entgegen und das war nicht nur Fahrtwind. Aber wenigstens konnte man schon von weitem sehen wo ich hin musste, man hat schon den Zielbogen für mich aufgestellt:






Son Bogen is ja schön und nett, aber leider kommt auch das wort Regen im Regenbogen vor.Und was soll ich euch sagen, der war dann auch ruck zuck zugegen. Die Abfahrt von Wolfgarten zum Urftsee gestaltete sich daher ein wenig feucht:











Unten wusst der Wind nich so ganz was er wollte, zwischen den Erhöhungen blies er mal von hinten mal von vorn. Wenigstens liess der Regen etwas nach.Es ging vorbei an großen Gewässern und altem Gemäuer was wieder rausgeputzt wird.











Aber dann ! Der Heimweg. Wenn der Wind aufm Heimweg ins Gesicht geblasen hat dann müsster doch jetz den Pöppes trocken föhnen.Denkste ! Der wollte sich imemr noch nicht entscheiden und wechselte ständig zwischen anschieben und abbremsen. Dafür gabs was feines fürs Auge aufm Kermeter:











Da ich schonmal hier oben war nahm ich noch den Schlenker zur Hirschley mit. Hier präsentierte sich der Ausguck in seiner vollen ausgebauten Pracht. Vorbei die Zeit wo hier nur ein altes gammeliges Schutzhüttchen stand und man alleine auf malerischen Waldwegen daherdämmelte. Horden von Kinderwagen planieren dort heute die "barrierenfreien" Waldwege auch wenns am ausguck erstmal leer war:















Da wo die rote Beere liegt da ist die Hirschley






Dann wurds Zeit fürs Mittagessen. Magen fing an zu knurren und der Wind hatte sich mittlerweile entschieden mich mehr zu unterstützen statt abzubremsen. So ging's also wie gebrannter Affe duch den Kermeter Höhenzug nach Hause. Die Sonne liess sich auch nochmal blicken
















Nach gut 58km/1000hm war die Vormittagsreise durchs verbotene Land beendet.
Immer wieder fein am Rursee, schade das einem das Leben als Mountainbiker da so schwer gemacht wird !

​


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Oktober 2013)

Wie immer eine schöne Tour! Ich war heute mal wieder ne Memme.  Den ganzen Tag gefaulenzt bis auf ne kleine Runde Joggen in der Regenpause mit meiner Allerliebsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2013)

So wirklich mies war das Wetter hier nicht,mal abgesehn von den extra hm durch den Gegenwind hab ich "nur" zweimal vom Regen ne breitseite bekommen, im Wald gehts ja meistens.Wobei das dem Wind ja auch nich so ganz ohne is. Insofern war faulenzen auch keine schlechte Alternative


----------



## GeDe (30. Oktober 2013)

Beim nächste mol ens an de Huusdür kloppe, ich häd fresche Kaffee 
un och e Plätzje für Dich jehatt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollt de net de janze Bud versaue, ich soch nämlich us wie e klee säuschje ! 
Bösde am Samstach in Einruhr beim SV ongewäs?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2013)

Doofe Gabel:


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Oktober 2013)

Wie ist denn das passiert? Sieht nicht nach einem Sturz aus. Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2013)

11. Gebot: du sollst keine Fox-Gabeln fahren!

ich hätte noch ne stabile Gabel für dich im Keller liegen: Totem Coil 1.5


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2013)

*@ maddin: *11. Gebot is gut  Weiss ich auch aba leida war dat Gäbelchen am Bike als wir dat gekäuft haben. Ausserdem is die Totem nich 29er tauglich oder?Weilwenn man den Bikebravos glaubt braucht man sowas ja auch nich am 29er, die könenn von Haus aus ja schon alles besser als 26er, diese  


*@ jmr: *Is unmittelbar im Eingang zu der Wurzelkehre links rum am Schrock passiert. Machte einfach PLOCK und ich lag links im Hang. Un wer das kennt weiss das es da nich gerade flach hinunter geht,alsolinks vom Weg. Ich hab das Bike dann irgendwie auch noch geangelt. Ich selbst bin mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen dank der guten alten Torwartschule  linkes Schultergelenk ein wenig am Schmwerzen aber nix gebrochen und auf der linken Brust ein Tellergroßer blauer Fleck. Was nich tötet härtet ab wa !


----------



## Schlammcatcher (31. Oktober 2013)

Alter!
Hab grad in deinem Blog gelesen, was dir passiert ist.
Das ist ja der Horror! Kannste froh sein, dass die Kommerner Fußball-Fallschule schlimmeres verhindert hat. 

Einem Kollegen von mir hat sich mal bei einer schnellen Bergabfahrt plötzlich der Lenker (ein Rizer) in der Klemmung gedreht, der hatte die Schulter und noch paar Sachen kaputt.

Jute Besserung und halt net nur die Ohren steif.


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Oktober 2013)

Ach jetzt kapier ich das erst. Es war die Gabel von Frauchen`s Bike. Was fährst denn auch mit nem Hardtail solche Sachen runter!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2013)

*@ jmr:* ajo grundsätzlich geht ja mitm hardtail alles was mitm fully auch geht nur anders  aber ich bin janoch nichmal bis dahin wo's interessant wird gekommen.
*
@ männix:* wird schon wieder, sin ja"nur" paar blaue Flecken, hatte ich zur besten Fussbalzeit chronisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (31. Oktober 2013)

Bohhhh, krasse Sache. Da hast Du ja mal richtig Schwein gehabt.

Gute Besserung........

Es gibt doch zur Zeit eine Rückrufaktion von Fox:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrich...r-modelle-32-und-34-float-zurueck/a17071.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis, hatte ich auch erst dran gedacht ist aber ne 2012er Gabel, betroffen sind die 2013er. Die am Froschn übrigends nicht.


----------



## hornoc (31. Oktober 2013)

Wie sacht man im Rheinland: "Wat für enne Dress!"


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2013)

Ein Tüftler vor dem Herrn Er ist, der Eifelaner! Mit diesem kleinen, technisch feinen Eingriff den Steuerrohrwinkel Er selbst bestimmen kann....


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2013)

für so wilde sachen wie schrock sind die grazilen dinger eben einfach nicht geeignet!
was lehrt uns das? twenty nein nein nein!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ein Tüftler vor dem Herrn Er ist, der Eifelaner! Mit diesem kleinen, technisch feinen Eingriff den Steuerrohrwinkel Er selbst bestimmen kann....



Ey Pete, dat is die Idee ! Andere Seite mal schnell mit der Flex kappen und dann zwei Klappschaniere dran dängeln und schon kann man den Lenkwinkel von 0 bis 90° frei wählen 



Enrgy schrieb:


> für so wilde sachen wie schrock sind die grazilen dinger eben einfach nicht geeignet!
> was lehrt uns das? twenty nein nein nein!!!



Schonmal 29er gefahren ?


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schonmal 29er gefahren ?



wenn die dinger schon unter dir und deiner frau auf so harmlosen sachen wie schrock zusammenbrechen, was sollen die dann erst bei meinen 0,1t machen?

nee laß ma, da kannsch ja gleich n trekkingrad koofn 

wenn ich mir nochmal ein tretrad kaufe, was abgeht wie schmitz' katze (das wolltest du mir doch durch die blume sagen, oder), dann hat das sicher akku und einen e-motor.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2013)

Ne das wollt ich damit nich sagen.
Was ich sagen wollte ist: immer erst selber ausprobiern, dann Urteilen !
Ich war auch mal seeeehr skeptisch den Dingern gegenüber, man muss aber neidlos zugeben: wenn se rollen,dann rollen se! Eigentlich genau das richtige für die meisten Toürschjen die ich hier so drehe. Was ich doof finde ist was der Handel und die Bikebravos propagandieren: das 26er angeblich mittlerweile untauglich für alles sind und wer was auf sich hält umbedingt ein 27,5 oder29 braucht. Aber was sollense auch anderes sagen, die wollen die Teile ja verkaufen 

Übrigends hatte unser "Dorfzweiradladen" zuletzt beim Handwerkermarkt ein Hercules29er mit E-Antrieb zum testen da. Ich habe mich trotz der knierutschender Überzeugungsarbeit nicht dazu hinreissen lassendamit ne Runde zu fahren, womöglich tauchen dann umgehend Propaganda-Fotos bei Fratzenbuch&Co auf, heutzutage weiss man ja nie !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2013)

*Schlammschlacht im Hürtgenwald
oder: zwei dreckige Hunde an Hasseblach & Co*

Man war das heute eine Schlammschlacht !
Da waren der Robinator und ich Trailrocken zwischen Hasselbach und Wehebach.
Es glich manch ein Weg nem Bachlauf.
Am Hasselbach war aber alles Takko, hier weiss das Wasser ja auch das es neben und nicht auf den Weg gehört.

Robinator vorraus:






Die guten Schuhe !!!! Die wollt ich am Sonntag auch nochmal anziehen... für gut !





Kleiner Rutscher, da lacht er:





Da entschwindet er. Ganz souverähän dank Nobby Nic !





Fein fein der Graben





Am Stuffelt wars auch geschmeidig





Robinator auf hölzernen Wegen:





Christstollenalarm !!!





Nordwanderweg ist abgesoffen:





Aber nich ganz, hier wars schöhön:





Dann gings nach Hause:





Poah, das waren gefühlt 2000hm !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (9. November 2013)

Kann ichn Lied von singen...

Heute u.a. durch Gey, nur Matsch, da tritt sich alles dreimal so schwer!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2013)

... sofern man's überhaupt noch treten konnte !


----------



## redrace (10. November 2013)

HUHU

Hasselbach und Wehebach, das erinnert mich an alte Tage! Schöne Ecke!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2013)

Joha, schade das in der Ecke tote Hose ist. Vorbei die legendären Touren der Omerbacher und Wehebacher.
Was hab ich mir da früher nen Wolf gelesen  Aber die Trails sind noch da,wenn auch vielleicht nicht mehr alle


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2013)

Wenn der Winter so weitergeht wie der November angefangen hat werde ich mir wohl doch nochn Schlauchboot und ein Neoprenanzug kaufen !


----------



## black (11. November 2013)

Heute ist ja fast wieder sommerfeeling ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2013)

Naja, für Sommerfeeling fehlen aber noch ca. 20°C.
Aber laut Wetterbericht gibts ja einen kleinen Lichtblick wenn auch kalt !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. November 2013)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> 
> Hasselbach und Wehebach, das erinnert mich an alte Tage! Schöne Ecke!



Hallo Meik, wohl war. War ne schöne Zeit damals.


----------



## on any sunday (11. November 2013)

Opa erzählt vom Krieg. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. November 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Opa erzählt vom Krieg. ;-)


----------



## redrace (11. November 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Opa erzählt vom Krieg. ;-)


Neidisch,weil Du so alt bist das Du dich nicht erinnern kannst? ;-)


----------



## Pete04 (12. November 2013)

Huch, dem Hubert sein Trail morpht zum Veteranen-Vitrinchen! Dabei hatter den 5-Millionen-$-Robinator eingesetzt - topaktueller geht Technik heute nimmer, ER kann sich selber reparieren... Ich will aber wissen ob der Robinator 'nen Tauchsuit trägt - nur der Ordnung halber...
 LG, der Pete, Hasselbacherfahrer....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2013)

Der Robinator trägt nicht nur nen Tauchanzug beim biken nein !
Kesselanzug,Raumanzug und Fallschirm sind nur ein kleiner Auszug dessen was der Nobby Nic bereifte "MacEifer" der Nordeifel alles so auffe Palette hat. Du würdest staunen was der manchmal so daher zaubern kann.

Und lass den älteren Herrschaften doch auch ihren Spass hier, die sind doch immer froh wenn man mal ne Story ausm Krieg loswerden kann. Das is "late-life" Therapie


----------



## Pete04 (13. November 2013)

Beschämt gesteh' ich datt ich datt gelbe Trendsetterbötzchen vermisst hab'  ich Modepimp! War ihm quasi auf den Leib geschneidert.... Der Pete, Robinatorfan (Hab alle Alben, auch die in Vinyl...)


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und lass den älteren Herrschaften doch auch ihren Spass hier, die sind doch immer froh wenn man mal ne Story ausm Krieg loswerden kann. Das is "late-life" Therapie



Ich kann auch modern 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6muZnemX7w"]MTB Mountainbike Trailtour Mosel MoselhÃ¤nge - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGnKUnSMmOQ"]MTB Mountainbike Tour Mosel Moseltrails 2.0 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2013)

Geile Sache das
Mosel rulezz 
Kann man da mal mitfahren wenn ihr nochmal son Touürschje an Mosel&Co macht ?
Sofern ihr Jungspunte überhaupt mitnehmt    Kenn zwar auch das ein odere andere am schönen Fluss das gezeigte ist mir jedoch gänzlich unbekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. November 2013)

Unglaublich! Hätt ich nie mit dem Seniorenmekka in Verbindung gebracht!
Teils ja schon Anleihen vom F-Way!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2013)

*November Rain !*

Was kotzt mich die braune Prappe da draußen zur Zeit an !
Der ganze November nüscht als Reschn ! Regen, Regen, Regen ! 
Den ganzen Monat noch keine einzige Tour gedreht ohne braune Kimme.
Und nu hab ich ein Motivationsloch dagegen sind schwarze Löcher noch klein !
Aber ein Eifler muss tun was ein Efiler tun muss: der Prappe immer und immer wieder die Stirn bieten.
Noch geht's, noch hab ich saft dafür... wer weiss wies wird wenn man mal alt und verweichlicht ist 

So bot ich dann auch heute dem Wetter die Stirn ! Eigentlich war's gar nicht so schlecht vorraus gesagt....eigentlich....

_Hier müsste mal wieder Ordnung gemacht werden, sieht ja aus wie bei Hubi unterm Sofa !_






_Im National Park: Holzklopperei ohne Ende, aber der böse Biker macht ja alles kaputt !_





_Dann tauchte das Wetter seine Siffkappe über Gemünd und es regnete mal wieder:_





_Es musste ein Trail her um die Motivation wieder aus dem Keller zu holen.
So macht das Spass. Aber wie immer der alte Fehler Hubi ! Der Blick führt die Richtung. Hat aber auch ohne geklappert._





_Ordentlich Wasser in der Urft, kein Wunder bei dem Siff !_





_Am Hohenfried war Weltuntergang, da hab ich ers gar keine Bilder gemacht sondern gesehn das ich da möglichst schnell wieder runter gekommen bin. Dann ging's nochmal über den Buntsandstein bei Kall,das war recht lustig:_










_Zurück in der Heimat am heiligen Berg hab ich dem Wetter dann nochmal gezeigt was ich von Ihm halte !_





Nachdem ich den Pizzatrail runtergeschossen bin hatte ich dann die Prappe wenigstens auch hinterm Ohr kleben.Mensch&Maschine wurden dann wiedermal mit Gartenschlauch gereinigt. Und was soll ich sagen, gerade als ich vor dem Kamin saß kam die Sonner raus ! Die will mich doch vera...en diese ........

Naja, vielleicht hält der Dezember ja mal nen schönen Tag  parat !
Fakten: 45km/ 700hm​


----------



## black (24. November 2013)

Sieht dennoch klasse aus...vor allem die rote eule da in der kehre... Da wurden schon oft eulen gesichtet....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2013)

... du meinst den dicken uhu ?


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> wer weiss wies wird wenn man mal alt und verweichlicht ist



...dann machste dir hinten ein schutzblech dran und die prappe kann dich mal 

hihi, vorne sehe ich ja schon sowas an der gabel rauswachsen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2013)

... der Auswuchs ist reiner Selbstschutz damit ich wenigstens sehe an welchem Baum ich gleich einschlagen werden 

Aber der Vorschlag mit dem Schutzblech is auch nich schlecht,mal sehn wie lange ich es noch ohne durchhalte


----------



## redrace (24. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... der Auswuchs ist reiner Selbstschutz damit ich wenigstens sehe an welchem Baum ich gleich einschlagen werden
> 
> Aber der Vorschlag mit dem Schutzblech is auch nich schlecht,mal sehn wie lange ich es noch ohne durchhalte



Ich würde dir eins leihen!


----------



## jmr-biking (24. November 2013)

Man(n) übt sich in Selbstauslöser-Fotos.  Funktioniert schon sehr gut! 
Schutzblech hinten geht ja mal gar nicht. So`n Ding für die Gabel hab ich bei meinem Dickmops auch dran gebastelt. Wenigstens bleibt jetzt das Gesicht sauber. Der Rest ist egal.


----------



## on any sunday (24. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> *November Rain !*
> ... wer weiss wies wird wenn man mal alt und verweichlicht ist
> ​



Ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2013)

redrace schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eins leihen!



.. hab zwei in der Garage anne Wand kleben.



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Man(n) übt sich in Selbstauslöser-Fotos.  Funktioniert schon sehr gut!
> Schutzblech hinten geht ja mal gar nicht. So`n Ding für die Gabel hab ich bei meinem Dickmops auch dran gebastelt. Wenigstens bleibt jetzt das Gesicht sauber. Der Rest ist egal.



Jürgen, ich glaub irgendwann im Leben erreicht jedermal einen Punkt woman sich so ein Schutzbech wünscht 
Mit der Kamera geht das eigentlich ganz gut,macht Serienbilder und hat 10sec. Selbstauslösezeit.



on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich!



Du? Nie im Leben


----------



## Pete04 (29. November 2013)

Schlechte Neuigkeiten ausse Kindheit, Herr Hubi!
De Nachbarschaft hat beim Jordan-Überschreiten kein Feingefühl bewiesen - das Marsupilami wurde ohne besondere Feierlichkeiten auffe Deponie weggefutscht...




...hier fehlt es den Müllschergen schlichtweg an Stil!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. November 2013)

Stil ? Die Farbe war doch schonmal ok !


----------



## Pete04 (30. November 2013)

Ich meinte nitt die Müllkutsche, Eifelaner - datt Opfer war Thema!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2013)

Harvester hatt keine Alternativen - Nimm Besen wenn irgendwo greifbar...#
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...aber obertolle WCs, der Eifelverein...


----------



## supasini (12. Dezember 2013)

jau, das fluppt besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2013)

Oh - wie geil iss datt denn! Ein 2014er-Modell....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2013)

Dokumentierter Weihnachtsbaum klau is das !


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2013)

Beruhig er sich doch! Mer haben unseren geschmückt stehen lassen in Ripsdorf's Wäldern....




...damit iss die Klima-Bilanz ausgeglichen und der Collega darf sein Fluggerät behalten.... Höllenteil! Mal aufgreifen - vielleicht statt "Knut" (Schmiss aussem Fenster vom verkannten Weihnachtstann) treffen mers uns mit den Tannen am Teufelsloch und "reiten" spektakulär zu Tale! So als Nachbrenner sozusagen.... Da wo der Stern oben druff iss iss vorne, der Pete.... (Ich weiss, der Hubert LIEBT große Fotos...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2013)

​


----------



## Pete04 (17. Dezember 2013)

Technisch nix ER beschönigt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hart zu sich der Padawan ist!
 Reicht bei misch für 3 Touren....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2013)

*Reha-Runde von Vor-Der-Haustüre*
Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das es seit Oktober keinen Tag auf dem Rad ohne Schlamm gegeben hat.

In der Heide wars ja noch ganz töfte





Am Iiiiisebahntrail schon eher morastig, die Abfahrt war recht grenzwertig, zumindest mit abgefahrenen NobbySchmier 





Dafür recht gute Fernsicht,hier sieht man das MTB-Kriesengebiet von hinterm Rhein ganz gut:





Die ganze Zeit verfolgte mich son schattiger Kerl





Pause muss auch mal sein:





Auf dem Herkelstein nochmal Fernsicht genossen, heute ging's bis Niederaussem, Jülich usw.
Mit ner richtigen Kamera hätte man auch Bilder vom Colonius und Kölner Dom machen können.





Dann war's so gut wie geschafft, bei de Bleiköpp nochmal kurz gerastet.





Resultat: 50km / 700hm / 2kg Matsch an Rad un am Ballesch


PS: Grüße an Traileddy, hab dich gar nich erkannt in deinem Auto. Hast aber auch bitter dreingeschaut  ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2014)

War ja mal wieder kaum matschig heute


----------



## Pete04 (5. Januar 2014)

Selten die Evulotionsschritte der menschlichen Fott so perfekt konserviert gesehen - die erste Fott ( und Nase... ) war wahrscheinlich 1 Woche nachem American..... Scheune war ja auch blöd zum verstecken...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2014)

Willst du etwa sagen das der Typ genz rechts da aus West-Peine kultivierter ist als der ganz links ?


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2014)

Mitnichten, der Hörr! DER LINKE hat -sehe er selbst- die Vollendung erreicht! Ordentlich Prappe anne Fott zeugt von hohem Speed und Kurvengeschwindigkeit, die breite - fast O-beinige - Grundhaltung sorgt auffem Bike für Schwerpunkt in Höhe vonne Tretlagers!
Die beiden anderen, fein gestuften Evolutionstheorien haben sich nitt durchjesetzt - stammen eher aussem RR-Bereich - im Gelände trennt 
sich der Rahmen erfahrungsgemäß kurzfristig und ohne Warnung von sowatt..... Ich tät 'se abba als Quotenbiker behalten, so bisschen
soziales Lametta schmückt jedes Forum.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mitnichten, der Hörr! DER LINKE hat -sehe er selbst- die Vollendung erreicht! Ordentlich Prappe anne Fott zeugt von hohem Speed und Kurvengeschwindigkeit, die breite - fast O-beinige - Grundhaltung sorgt auffem Bike für Schwerpunkt in Höhe vonne Tretlagers!
> Die beiden anderen, fein gestuften Evolutionstheorien haben sich nitt durchjesetzt - stammen eher aussem RR-Bereich - im Gelände trennt
> sich der Rahmen erfahrungsgemäß kurzfristig und ohne Warnung von sowatt..... Ich tät 'se abba als Quotenbiker behalten, so bisschen
> soziales Lametta schmückt jedes Forum.....


Is der wieder bekloppt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2014)

Ich finde der Winter kann noch bis Ende März in den USA bleiben 
Man watt war datn Wetterchen die Tage wa ?
Obwohl es von unten noch recht cremig war !
Wenn dat mal kein Ärger gibt, wehe wenn Mutti die (ehemals) weissen Socken sieht


----------



## yogi71 (9. Januar 2014)

Igitt, datt gibt Haue!


----------



## Enrgy (9. Januar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich finde der Winter kann noch bis Ende März in den USA bleiben



 eey, nix, da will ich in florida baden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2014)

Kannsde net wie jeder ordentliche Deutsche nach Mallotze fahren ?


----------



## Enrgy (9. Januar 2014)

würde ich ja gerne, aber die indycars fahren leider nicht auf malle


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2014)

können die nich mit Schneeketten ? Dat wär doch mal watt


----------



## Enrgy (9. Januar 2014)

hamse schonmal probiert, waren aber zuwenig zuschauer


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Januar 2014)

_*Mann was ein Wettah, oder ?*_

_*



*_

_*



*_
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (12. Januar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> _*Mann was ein Wettah, oder ?*_
> 
> _*
> 
> ...


Stimmt! Ich war heute mit dem Renner unterwegs und anschließend noch zwei Stunden mit Frau und Hund in den Feldern! Astrein!


----------



## Günni0808 (12. Januar 2014)

Auch ich konnte das Wetter genießen.


----------



## Pete04 (12. Januar 2014)

Jawoll, leven Hubert! Superpanorama, Superlicht - Superdoof wer daheim geblieben ist (datt Geflacker vom Brennholz im Ofen bleibt den Rest vom Jahr ett selbe, Natur draussen nitt!) Die Gänseblümchen haben scheinbar reium den Faden verloren und blühen in Eifel und Siebengebirge als gäbs kein Winta mehr... Wird aber langsam mal Zeit für Frost damit datt Kroppzeusch ausse Hänge verschwindet...sieh selbst
watt sich da so ansammelt....




...LG, der Pete, nach Pic de Natur widder bereinischt....


----------



## on any sunday (13. Januar 2014)

Ja, ganz tolles Wetter. Bei der Sonne wird man überall braun, auch das Fahrzeug.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2014)




----------



## Handlampe (13. Januar 2014)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Auch ich konnte das Wetter genießen.



Traumhaftes Bild Günni....Michelsberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (13. Januar 2014)

@Handlampe: Jawohl, Blickrichtung Reckerscheid/Willerscheid.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2014)

Ich wusste gar nicht das da oben Spinningbikes stehen ? 


PS: habt ja ganz schönes Feuerchen gemacht am Donnerstag 
Und das kurz vor Feierabend, bin sicherheitshalber mal direkt geflüchtet
in der Petrochemie weiss man ja nie genau was als nächstes geflogen kommt


----------



## Pete04 (13. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht ein Vogel?




Ui, das war ordentlich schwarz und fast Dave Allen...meinen Segen habt ihrs wenn ihrs rennt; bei Ostwind aber bitte früher löschen
und Tankinhalt klären...


----------



## Günni0808 (14. Januar 2014)

War 300m von meinem Büro weg. Nicht schön. Hab dann auch recht schnell Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2014)

Gestern nochmal liebliches Ründchen gedreht. Von kommern hangelten wir uns über Steinbach, Madbach bis fast zur Ruine Tomburg.

Netter Trail an der Madbach:





Revier wurde natürlich auch direkt markiert:





Kurz dahinter schon Erstkontakt mit einem einzelnen TT'ler,
dann ein wenig später stand auf einmal de ganze Tomburger Meute vor uns.
Haben vor leuter Ehrfurcht erstmal den Schwanz eingeklemmt und brav mitgedemmelt.
Bis zur Steinbach konnten wir folgen, dann entfleuchten sie uns. Wir mussten warten,
einer unserer Mitfahrenden hatte das Bedürfnis im Schlammloch über den Lenker abzusteigen.
Die Aura der TT'ler wirkt kann ich nur sagen 

Aufm Heimweg noch liebliche Trails mitgenommen, hier der Kollege Schlammloch am kreuztrail:





Un ein paar Heidetrails waren dann auch noch drin:





Für'n Januar schon ein recht laaanges Ründchen. Wetter is im moment aber auch allzu "bikewürdig"
Von mir aus kanns bis März so weitergehn und dann langsam wärmer werden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2014)

Falls jemand am kommenden Sonntag langeweile hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14596

Sorry musste den Termin leida wieder rausnehmen,
vielleicht klappts ein ander mal !


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2014)

Hier muss doch langsam ma widda Butter bei de Fische - schließlich hat der Betreiber den Zirkus inne Stadt!
Oder anne Aral-Tanke, je nach Sichtweise....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2014)

Leeven Pete, dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl ! Waren gar nicht so weit weg von dir unterwegs, wir hatten auch noch einiges an "Matsch-Sorbet" gefunden.
 Den Anfang machten wir in Jemöng, da jibbet schöne Trails un auch watt fürs Herzchen






Et Oleftal






Am Kanzelweg






Jef(l)ickt wurde auch, Pit Stop in Jemöng






 Danach ging's nach Kall, Treppenfahrer und Verweigerer 






The sunny side auf live ! Ne watt schöhööön !






un jede Menge "jäjend"






Zum Abschluss nochmal auf den heiligen Berg






De Köters






Fein wars ! ​


----------



## Pete04 (3. Februar 2014)

Bravo - ett wär ja auch enn Schand jewesen datt schöne Wetter vergammeln zu lassen...datt Kötersporträt auffem hilije Bersch hat epischen Anspruch, da kann mers die Strahlung förmlich sehen; de jeheime Kraftquelle vonne Köters!


----------



## Günni0808 (4. Februar 2014)

Die geheimen Kraftquellen der Köter liegen wohl eher knapp über dem Gürtel, wie man eindrucksvoll sehen kann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2014)

Mist, er hats entdeckt  Wir tragen den Rucksack vorne !


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2014)

Voll im Trend, die Köters - die sind halt "baggy"... und ich dachte ett wär der Schild vom Captain America - dabei nur originäre Plautze....
...Bei Bauchweg-Fragen: Hub-Nic fragen! (gaaaanz tief wegduck, der Pete)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2014)

Wieso wegduck ? Bei uns darf halt  jeder sein wie er ist, da kommts nit drauf an wer das meiste Carbon oder die schönsten Protektoren trägt. Jedem das seine .. und mir das meiste  Dafür halt wir unsere Plautzen auch im Winter in den Wind anstatt in irgendwelchen Studios zu verweichlichen


----------



## Günni0808 (5. Februar 2014)

Nana Hubi, hiermit bist du offiziell eingeladen auf zwei schöne Spinningstunden zum verweichlichen, damit du auch mal die anstrengende andere Seite kennen lernst ;-).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2014)

Das haben schon andere versucht, Günni 

Will nicht abstreiten das es auch Oberschenkel zum glühen bringt, ich werde jedoch never ever in son Kurs reingehn. Mir ist's einfach zu (sorry) affig ! Keine Lust das mich von vorne jemand anbrüllt während mir von hinten der Bass auf den Hinterkopf hämmert. Nönö, lassmal ! Das is eher was für schöne Menschen und Rennradfahrer  
Ich bleib lieber meinem Motto treu und kämpfe lieber draußen gegen die Elemente. bisher war noch kein Winter in der Lage mich vom Bike zu kriegen  Ausserdem kann man dann so herrlich übers Wetter schimpfen 







So, jetz hab ich wieder genug rumgestänkert  sons kommt nachher wieder die Forumspolizei und behauptet ich wäre voll agro und so ...


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Februar 2014)

Hubi, du bist mein Held! Dank dir habe ich meine Rolle im Herbst verkauft. 

Nur mit dem Matsch hab ich noch so meine Probleme. Aber das wird noch...


----------



## Günni0808 (6. Februar 2014)

@hubi, wieso agro wenn's deine Meinung ist? Ich bin da nicht so empfindlich, wie so manch andere hier in den ganzen Foren. Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder im Wald.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2014)

ät Jürgen: den Matsch musst du einfach ignorieren, der is gar nich da, im Kopf sinds bei mir immer 36°C im Schatten 

ät Günni: na da bin ich ja froh das es noch echte Kerle hier gibt  wobei ... die Spinning nummer ....    jo bis bald im Wald


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2014)

Bergauf hab ich in meinem Kopf auch immer 36° im Schatten, egal ob mit oder ohne Matsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Februar 2014)

...und nur weil die hier so fleissig austauschenden Hörrn Biker auch mal die Feder (neudütsch: Tastatur) schwingen und datt eine oder andere
Pic zum Geläuf freigeben kommt bei meinen superknapp improvisierten Sachen soviel Spaß raus und grüne Power inne Batterien; Dank anne "Bikebarden" Hubert & Jürgen für soviel Software, an harten Wettern erforscht... Trierbachnummer bei Google war JMR direkt im Rennen - sehen und losscouten ein Wimpernschlagfinale....Ride on, der Pete - die Eifel weicht auf, rettet Frouwens und Kinder.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2014)

*Feytaltrails frisch gefööööhnt *

Heuer ne Runde ins Feytal gedreht. Man was hat man uns einen geblasen.
Das war schon fast ein echte Eifeltaifun. Aber schee wars trotzdem. 
Zumal immer schöhöön die Sonne geschienen hat.
















Aufm heiligen Berg hätte man mit Wingsuit sicherlich abheben können:





Nach 38km / 900hm war der Spass vorbei​


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2014)

Der Praktikant hat aber 'nen kleinen Fallschirm auffem Heck! Aber wenn der aus 900 Höhenmeter 38 Kilometer Strecke gemacht hat schweige ich Stümper fortan! Kauft der Köter neuerdings de Pluten in Milano - iss ja stylish ganz weit vorn, euer Basejumper..... Schützt die Kümmersche Schweiz - wehret den Touripöblern am heiligen Bersch...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2014)

Ey Pete, bei uns ist die "Stylepolizei" imemr mit auf Tour.
Einiger der Kötergattung is dat schnurre, da wird kruzarm- und beinig mit Neoprenüberschuh kombiniert.
Andere Wiederrum kaufen nur feinsten Zwirn, da is alles dabei von der Engelbert Strauss Deluxe Edition bis hin zur
Cube Bananenbuchse.

Hier mal ein Exemplar eines "Wurschtelköters" oder auch Promenadenmischung 





Hier ein Exemplar der Gattung "Möchtegern" oder "ich belle imemr gerne und Laut"   





Und hier das Exemplar "KanAHRienvogel" oder auch "Leithammel-Ton-in-Ton-Ausgabe"





Also styleteschnisch immer ganz weit vorne de Köters und bunt gemischt !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Februar 2014)

dabei aber immer gut aussehend


----------



## Freckles (11. Februar 2014)

Hey Feytal, das war doch die Tour mit dem Schlauchkillertrail , wo mindestens 80% der Gruppe platt gefahren hatte .... 


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1111330]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2014)

11 Stück! Hat Geschichte geschrieben im LMB, Angela! Hat der Hörr "dabei aber immer gut aussehend" auffem Pic Armlinge von Biberhaut oder iss datt tatsächlich ungewaschen??? Ähm, naturnah??? Ein prächtiger Malkasten die Köters sind...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2014)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hey Feytal, das war doch die Tour mit dem Schlauchkillertrail , wo mindestens 80% der Gruppe platt gefahren hatte ....


 
Genau  den sind wir am Sonntag wiedermal gefahren, aber ohne Plattfuss. Ich rätsel ja noch heute was da zu den ganzen Plattfüssen geführt hat. ???
War zwar jetz keine besonders schöne Aktion aber legendär und unerreicht ....bisher


----------



## Freckles (11. Februar 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> 11 Stück!



Pete, du meinst Räder oder? Ich hatte ja schon allein 2 Plattfüße, also vorn und hinten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich meine ers wären 12 defekte Schläuche gewesen, einige vorn und hinten gleichzeitig.
Ich war der letzte der dran war ( siehe Foto ), mich hatte ein schleichender erwischt,
den ich erst hinterm Pizzatrail fast zu Hause bemerkte.


----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich gehe innet Archiv und erhöhe auf 12 - einfach LEGENDÄR! Gemeinsam flicken schärft den Teamgeist.... Oh, bin umgehend hingegangen und hab' den Schlauchvorrat im Rucksack auf X+1 gesetzt.... soviel kann man ja aus 'nem Schlauchmassaka durchaus lernen.... Frage an Kanarienvogel: War ett aufwendig den Bauchweggurt in Bikefarbe zu färben?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2014)

EyPete, meinste nich ein paar Flicken mitzunehmen wäre einfacher ?


----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2014)

Hat doch inne heutigen Ellbogengesellschaft keiner mehr Zeit für! Die biken weiter und du hörst im schwadigen Kondens aus der Meute raus: ...Freilichtmuseum.... Merke: Sparen kränkt de Pisönlichkeit! Bei Geduld -vorangesagt, wohljemerkt so inne Richtung: Wir warten auf alle - tät ich auch 'nen Kautschukschößling inne Rückenplautze und den bei Bedarf melken....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2014)

... ich weiss nich wie's woanders läuft ... aber bei de Köters wird angehalten wenn's ne Panne jibbt und auch jewartet bis däh jeck jefick äääh jeflick hät


----------



## Handlampe (12. Februar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... ich weiss nich wie's woanders läuft ... aber bei de Köters wird angehalten wenn's ne Panne jibbt und auch jewartet bis däh jeck jefick äääh jeflick hät



Also, bei uns wird nicht gewartet....wird aber auch von dem Verpannten gar nicht erwartet: Da gibt es dann nur den einen Satz:

"Alleine könnt ihr es schaffen"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2014)

.... haben wir auch mal versucht, aber immer alleine fahren is auf die Dauer ja auch doof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (13. Februar 2014)

TT Mottofahrten: "Ohne ihn können wir es schaffen", "Fahren mit Feinden"


----------



## Enrgy (13. Februar 2014)

wer früh genug in seinem mtb-leben eine tt-impfung bekommt, den kann hinterher kaum noch was erschüttern...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2014)

TT Motto ist ja ganz ok, aber wenn wir auch immer strikt danach gehandelt hätten würde zumindest ein TTler vermutlich immer noch in den Brombeersträuchern im Küchelerheck liegen !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2014)

*Trailsafari im Rurtal*

Man war das ein Wetterchen heute Nachmittag, das wollte genutzt werden !
Also hab ich von Heimbach aus das Rurtal bereist. Der Kenner weiss was es alles für tolle Sachen im Rurtal gibt.






Am Mittelberg





Am Hondjesberg





Mausauel... hier war auch die fliegende Zunft mit Schaufel am Werk





Die Ruhe selbst -> die Rur





Das der immernoch steht !





Päuschen bei Kallerbend





In den heiligen Bergen.Ich bin dafür das diein "Manni Mountains" umbenannt werden    





Gugsdu nur !





Da Froschn am gröne Iiiiise





Man war ich kapott ! Aber den Bus hab ich nich genommen.Nurn kurzes Nickerchen dann ging's weiter !





Der letzte Trail des Tages





Was für ein gemetzel. Sauber angelegte 46km 1300hm
Astrein, dasBikerleben kann so schön sein ​


----------



## Pete04 (15. Februar 2014)

Watt für phüsische Jesamtausstrahlung....




Da hätt der Jeschundene vermutlich paar Exemplare vonne Obdachlosenzeitung überzeugend anne Wandersleut verticken können...
Hat der Biker sich am Frischjescheppten Drop vonne Ortsjugend verturnt datt so sensible Körperzonen massiert werden?
Neid auffe Biketime allemal, der Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2014)

Wieder zwei Jahre vorbei, wieder mal Zeit für ne neue Köterpelle:


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2014)

selbstgeschneidert?


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2014)

> selbstgeschneidert?


 Nur wo Steffi druffsteht iss auch Steffi drin....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> selbstgeschneidert?



Obwohl die Dame dazu durchaus in der Lage ist, haben wir's bei einer Trikotschmiede in Auftrag gegeben.
Handarbeit wärewahrscheinlich nicht mehr bezahlbar gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2014)

Ach was, mal schnell mit Wolle gehäkelt, passend zum Retro Design.


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2014)

stolze preise der laden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> stolze preise der laden



Kommt drauf an wie man's sieht. Is halt alles individuell angefertigte Handarbeit.
Ein Handgefertiger Rahmen auf deine Körpergröße kostet ja auch drei Euro mehr als ein Serienrahmen aus China.

Is halt eher was für Leute die hohe Qualität Wert legen UND denen es egal ist das nicht Boss, Armani oder sonstwer drauf steht.
Qualitativ ist das teilweise sogar besser als die "Grosserien" Klamotten von den namhaften Designer,
ich glaube auch nicht das die für unter 40,-brutto anfertigen.
Die ham halt nur das gewisse etwas,was den Unterschied ausmacht, Championsleague halt 


Oder meintest du die Trikotschmiede ?


----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2014)

natürlich die trikotschmiede!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2014)

Mist jetz hab ich gedacht könnt ich was Werbung für meine Mieterin machen 
Ich fand die Preise ganz ok, wir haben ca.45,- für's Trikot bezahlt ( Abnahme 20Stck )


----------



## Günni0808 (3. März 2014)

Schicke Trikots


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2014)

Heiliger Bimbam! (Schutzgott vonne Downhillers, länger können die meist nitt beten...) 20 (in Worten: ZWANZIG) Stück! Ick lass mal beim Ordnungsamt Mechernich de Hundesteuermarken hinterfragen ob die alle ihren Köttelobulus zahlen! Datt iss ja ne ganze Meute....
Frühling kommt - de Trikotwelle zieht durchs KBU....Fein,fein...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Heiliger Bimbam! (Schutzgott vonne Downhillers, länger können die meist nitt beten...) 20 (in Worten: ZWANZIG) Stück! Ick lass mal beim Ordnungsamt Mechernich de Hundesteuermarken hinterfragen ob die alle ihren Köttelobulus zahlen! Datt iss ja ne ganze Meute....
> Frühling kommt - de Trikotwelle zieht durchs KBU....Fein,fein...


 
Tja so iss dat halt, reudige Hunde findet man bekanntlich an jeder Strassenecke.
Ohne Regeln regelt sich's dann auch manchmal besser  frei nach dem Motto: Hier bin ich Mensch, hier darf ich sein Köter ! Jeden Tierchen sein .... usw. usw.


----------



## Günni0808 (4. März 2014)

(Das hat noch nicht jeder verstanden.)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2014)

*Man was'n Frühlingsauftakt - od'r?*
*Wär ja tippi toppi wenn das so weitergehen würde.*

*Supergeil !*





















​


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2014)

Der Earl auffem Trail! Das "Ups" dringelassen! Und Golden Earing! Mer verleihens hier mal *** für Bildführung und Authenzität für de Heimatscholle, chapeau! Lass mich mal beizeitig deine Schnittsoftware hören, Hörr Hubert - da könnten auch klitzekleine Foren
mit großen Namen von profitieren.... Fit durch den Winter, der Eifelaner - der Pete....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2014)

Mach ich ganz simpel mit dem MovieMaker, leeven Herr Pete.
Da der Eifler von Natur aus geizig ist nutz er die Dinge die Ihm vorgegeben oder "für ümmesüns" vorkommen.


----------



## Normansbike (18. März 2014)

Schönes Video, Schöne Trails, schönes Wetter.


----------



## Günni0808 (18. März 2014)




----------



## on any sunday (18. März 2014)

Wie? Keine Babypause?


----------



## hornoc (18. März 2014)

Schöne Video, dass direkt Lust aufs biken macht. Nur leider könntest Du bei der ersten Spitzkehre dann gleich den Krankenwagen für mich bestellen. Bin nämlich leider, dank eines Bandscheibenvorfalls, zur Zeit außer Gefecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2014)

hornoc schrieb:


> Schöne Video, dass direkt Lust aufs biken macht. Nur leider könntest Du bei der ersten Spitzkehre dann gleich den Krankenwagen für mich bestellen. Bin nämlich leider, dank eines Bandscheibenvorfalls, zur Zeit außer Gefecht.


Du sollst ja auch nix heben sondern fahren 
Gute Besserung 



on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie? Keine Babypause?


Nö, hab zwar Urlaub abercbei dem Wetter musscman auch mal raus.
Alles machbar wenn man zu Hause seine Hausaufgaben macht !


----------



## sinux (18. März 2014)

Hörr Hubäät,
nach Betrachtung Deines Viehdeos komme ich zu der Erkenntnis: "Ich muss ganz dringend nochmal mit Dir beiken !!!!!"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2014)

Watt ? Womit hab ich das denn nun schon wieder verdient ?


----------



## sinux (18. März 2014)

Du hast einfach die Trails so schön !!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2014)

*Nä watt wieder schön heut !*

Brücke over sprudeling Erkensruhr-Water






Is klarrr !





Kann  mir aber nicht die Laune vermiesen:





Dakommense, die ersten Narzissen:





Wurzelbehandlung an der Höfener Mühle:





Es war einmal ein schöner Jahrhundertweg,danke Herr Förster





Pause für Ross & Reiter:





Es kalappert die Mühle am rauschenden Bach





Ein Schmankerl sach ich euch:





Don Plautzo in Action:





Nä watt schön,at widde !





Un noch ens: Nä watt schön !





Letzter Trail des Tages:





Bleibt nur noch eines zu sagen:
*Näääää watt schön !*​


----------



## Freckles (21. März 2014)

Hey Hubbi, 

ich sehe die Narzissen blühen schon! Machst du in Kürze eine Narzissentour? War nicht letztes Jahr mal so was angedacht gewesen?

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2014)

Hi Angela,
es lohnt noch nicht wirklich, für dieses Exemplar musste man schon etwas genauer hinsehen.
Die Wiesen sind im allgemeinen noch grün. Ich denke das dauert noch 1-2 Wochen.

Narzissentour hört sich gut an, muss ich mal guckn ob ich da was hinbekomme,
seitdem wir den kleinen Wurm haben sind die Prioritööten ja etwas anders gesetzt 
Ansonsten kann ich euch aber auch nen Track zusammenschustern.
Sonntags bzw. generell an Wochenenden is da aber absoluter "Wandersmann-Slalom" angesagt,
die stellen ja soger extra Dixis für die Wanderhorden auf.

Grüße 
Hubi


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...seitdem wir den kleinen Wurm haben sind die Prioritööten ja etwas anders gesetzt...



möönsch da jibbet doch mittelchen gegen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2014)

Aquise erfolgreich durchgefüht ..... STOP

Präsentiere das neueste Mitglied vonne Dreckigen Hunde ..... STOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. März 2014)

süht joot us, dä Jong! Jlöckwonsch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2014)

Däh Jong ös e Mädschja 
Süht me ävernet onge dem Hälem


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2014)

Perfektes Outfit um mit im Anhänger über den Trail gezogen zu werden.


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2014)

De Augen janz der Vattä!


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2014)

Dann wäre also "Ganz der Papa" etwas unpassend.


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2014)

...der ja auch bei seine allherrschende Trailkenntnis die uselijen Topfpflanzen vonne Rückseite angehen könnt' - da tät mers von Touris (fotogetrieben) und Dixis (geruchsgetrieben) nix mehr sehen und riechen... Iss datt bei de Kurzen im Rücken die Original-Kümmersche-Köterdecke? Preis? Fairtraide? Weganisch? Mitte Mutti avjesproke???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2014)

*Ja is denn scho Sommer ?*





Bunte Kuh





Hinauf





A(hr)kropolis





Nä watt schöööön !





Alter Mann an altem Gemäuer 





Alter Mann& Jupp an der Latt





Rasselbande





Und ab nach Hause

*Was ein Wettah !*​


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2014)

! Unverhohlener Neid auf datt schöne Toürschen....Aber wieder fein Hunger geweckt, bedankt! Der Gehner schaut mers nach dem
Winterschlaf watt gehaltvoll aus, tu den ma scheuchen!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2014)

Der Gehner war nich dabei, die Qualle dat bin ich !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. März 2014)

der Gehner ist nämlich schlank und rank.


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2014)

Isch verbiete mir mein Jeschwätz vom Morjen und behaupte datt Gegenteil - der "Gehner" iss rank und schlank!
Zum Beweis: Ett letzte Pic aussem WWW:




Kann ruhig noch watt auffe Rippchen kriegen... Nö, so wie er iss isser herzensjut! LG, ein Kleinstgruppenvertreter...


----------



## Trekki (1. April 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Perfektes Outfit um mit im Anhänger über den Trail gezogen zu werden.


Kann auch Ärger geben


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2014)

erFahrene Väter wissen mehr....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2014)

Das kommt mir nicht in die Tüte !
Mich hat auch keiner im Anhänger durch die Landen gezogen.
Die Blagen können auch selber dämmeln !


----------



## BlackKnight29 (3. April 2014)

Heute mal zwei Touren vom Hubi kombiniert, von Öskirche über Satzvey nach Gmünd und über Mechernich\Rissdorf wieder zurück. 
Hat Spass gemacht...


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das kommt mir nicht in die Tüte !
> Mich hat auch keiner im Anhänger durch die Landen gezogen.
> Die Blagen können auch selber dämmeln !








Gaaaanz klein ranführen! Ab 1 Zoll! Der erste gemeinsame Platte (Da kann Vati watt erzählen...) Die ersten gemeinsamen BEIDEN Platten... et cetera et cetera.... Hier schmiedet sicher schon der Vaddä an dem Köti-1,5-Zöller.... Gutes Gelingen, der Pete -
vom Radhänger bis zur illegalen Schlepperbande iss nur ein seidenfadener Schritt...

@Trekki: wahrlich begeisterte Radsportjünger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2014)

*Kummere - Schmiddddd !*

Heute ne flotte Rude-Verdunstungsrunde gedreht, dem Wein von gestern hat mir aber schwäre Beine gemacht !
Als Ersatz für's Blei in den Beinen hab ich mir das Trekkingrädchen von der Dame geschnappt.
Aber wie sagt man: Wer suffe kann muss och trödde künne !

Als erstes durchn Eickser Busch über die üblichen Verdächtigen dahergerauscht:









Feines Wettah gabs auch, obwohl dem Wettahbericht anderes gesacht hatte !





Unterwegs schweres Gerät angetroffen:





Dann das Rurtal gekreuzt:





Und hinauf nach Schmidt, man war der Anstieg lang. Oder lag's am Rudevom Vortag ?





Pause musste sein:





Wenigstens was das auf der Höhe war:





Die leicht schräger Fahrhaltung ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen !





Am Ende hat's für 57km / 1250hm / 3:18h gereicht. Man war ich platt !
​


----------



## jmr-biking (6. April 2014)

Ich war heute schon nach 23 km platt. Wäre auch besser ein schönes Töurchen gefahren. Aber geil war`s trotzdem.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2014)

Wenn du nicht platt gewesen wärest hättest du auch nicht alles gegeben


----------



## Pete04 (6. April 2014)

Für EUCH ZWEI Gemütsverbündelten - wenn mit der Gattin 50 KM und 1.440 HM erausspringen... da ist doch datt wahre Leben
erreicht.... 

(Autsch - die Durchführungszeit der Aktion klafft allerdings wie die Arm-/Reichschere in Teutonien auseinander - in "unseren" fuffig Kilometer wär der Hörr Hubert wahrscheinlich
mit 'nem Schwarm Nasenrüssler über de Alpen....)


----------



## Freckles (8. April 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aquise erfolgreich durchgefüht ..... STOP
> 
> Präsentiere das neueste Mitglied vonne Dreckigen Hunde ..... STOP



Auch wenn watt spät, dafür um so Herzlicheren Glückwunsch!! Dass es so kleine Helme schon gibt 

Viele Grüße aus dem Rheinland!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2014)

Hallo Angela, dann mal ein ebenso herzliches Dankeschön ! 
Wart ihr schon bei den Blümchen?
Grüße
Hubi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2014)

*Buhlerei im Buhlert*





Hier ging's los





Da ging's lang





Jaja die gute alte Zeit ! Scheiss auf Power Bar .... Hansa brauchte damals der Biker !





Warum hat heute eigentlich fast jeder ne Möp ?
Die hätten statt Pferde ein paar Hunde in dieLasagnepacken sollen !





Die Pausenkings !





Ausgelaugter Guide





Roadgap ? Nix für Köter





Da issa ja !





Immer schön die Spur halten gelle !





Robinator hält die Spur !





Genau ! Beim Abbigen immer schön Fahrtrichtung anzeigen





Kokele !





Panorama !





Und Abgang gemacht

50km / 1250hm / 04:00h

​


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2014)

Mer lieben den Robinator und hassen teuer! Mal wieder ejn Krachertje - hoffentlich geht dem Hubi die Eifel nitt aus inne nächsten paar
Jahre, dann kommen mers rund... LG, andere Pausenkönigs....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2014)

Mal watt anderes:

Wer noch ein Ziel für ein Voreifeltoürscjen sucht, dem kann ich die LAGA 2014 empfehlen.
Mit dem Bike sogar für Tomburger "Radläufig" zu erreichen, Zülpich ist nicht aus der Welt, keine Frage.
( aber ödes Land drumherum, drum kein Trailspektakel zu erwarten !)

Also: fahrt hin, schaut's euch an !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. April 2014)

Hut ab, Hörr Hubät van Tulpen! So'n floristischett Auge... Ich hätte niemals geglaubt datt aus dem "Gänseköttelbadestrand" die Arena
so umgesetzt wird - Reschpekt! Nix wie hin bei de ersten Freizeit die sich zeigt....Die Tulpen knallen ja schon durch....
Iss die betagte "Frittenprinzessin" noch am Ufer im Backstagebereich - die hatte ja Charme für
mehrere inne letzten Jahre....?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2014)

Nein, leider musste der Frittenbunker großraum SB Gastronomie weichen.
Allerdings wirst du wenn du alles von der Laga sehen willst auch durch Zülpich geleitet, da gibts einiges.
Vonne Dönnerbüd bis zur Eisdiele.

PS:Floristisches Auge ? Hörma, ich bin Eifler und trage die Gene von Generationen an Landwirten in mir


----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. April 2014)

Die Steilvorlage mit den Eifeler Genen werde ich aus Respekt vor dir nicht verwandeln ;-)


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. April 2014)

Reise mit meinem Truck und dem gesamten Equipment am Montag in die Voreifel und schlage dort mein Lager für die nächsten drei Wochen auf. Die LAGA in Zülpich werde ich mal einplanen und nehme mein Frauchen mit, weil für Sie ein ideales Tata-Tourchen. 
Aber, ich glaub mich zu erinnen, auf dem Weg dorthin gibt es sogar einen schönen Trail-Sektor, da habe ich dann auch meinen Spaß (wenn auch nur kurz).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2014)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Die Steilvorlage mit den Eifeler Genen werde ich aus Respekt vor dir nicht verwandeln ;-)



Wäre ich an deiner Stelle auch, denn da wo wu wohnst sind West-Peiner klarin der Unterzahl 
Ausserdem begibt es sich ja so das bei den meisten deiner Touren ein Eifler vor oder hinter dir her fährt.
Zwar eher davor aber trozdem: man weiss nie wo einen das Schicksaaahl ereilt !


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2014)

Meist prägen de Gene (nitt: Gehner - obacht, Lesender!) bestimmte Regionen beim Eifelaner....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (18. April 2014)

Um mal zurück auf den Thead Titel zu kommen - hier meine Eifeltour von gestern.

Start in Wachtberg - am Rodderberg




Burg Ölbruck




Kloster Maria Laach




Beim Erlenbrunnen




Monreal. Sehr eng gebautes Dorf mit 2 Burgen







Das Ziel hat einen Namen




Übersicht der Tour, Rückweg entlang der Mosel und Rhein mit dem Zug




Fundstücke. Zuerst waren 105km ausgeschrieben



Später hat der Eifelverein 115km beschildert

Größenvergleich auf einem Plakat, welches heimische Pflanzen zeigt: die Eifeler sind noch in der DM Zeit




War eine tolle Tour, musste leider nach 90km / 2400Hm aussteigen da es zu spät wurde. Nächstes mal starte ich nicht Nachmittags 

-trekki


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2014)

sehr geil


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2014)

btw, die burg heißt olbrück


----------



## Trekki (18. April 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> btw, die burg heißt olbrück


Da sind die Umlaute wohl zum Ostereier verstecken unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2014)

.. Gefunden Lagen im alten Basaltbruch Königsee bei de Bursch....ansonsten:  'ne Trekki-Tour mit Parameter leicht/leicht würde bei 2/3 des Forums wahrscheinlich im Sauerstoffzelt "Münden"... Hut ab vor der Freizeit, der Pete


----------



## Trekki (18. April 2014)

Du meinst, ich sollte die Tour mal ausschreiben? Beim Start 11h anstatt 14.45h sollte die ganze Strecke drin sitzen. Sauerstoff gibt es in der Eifel mehr als genug, das wird keinem fehlen.  In Schalkenbach habe ich mich beim Bäcker mit Kalorien versorgt. Dass er eine größere Gruppe verkraftet, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Genau genommen war er nach mir fast ausverkauft.
"Schwierigkeit: leicht" ist auf jeden Fall korrekt, 17er Schnitt ist eher "Tempo: mittel"


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2014)

Ich meine:  Chapeau, Hörr John! Datt sind Touren die datt Netzwerk befeuern und den einen oder anderen Montagsmorgens am Bürotisch bei Sichtung ein gehörig Maß an Unzufriedenheit verschaffen... Dein spontaner Ich-irr-mal-inne-Eifel-rum-Ausflug letztlich war
schon aller Ehren wert und geistert inne Liga von "Fahr mal mit Hörrn Sonntag vonne Talsperre bis Roermond" oder ein Herr W. aus A.
fährt mal gerade ohne Voridee von Alfter nach Trier... Herrliches Material um mal selber wieder ausse Puschen zu kommen mit ner Aufbäumen-gegen-Ratio-entleertes-Tuen-Tour! Letzter Vorstoß in dem Kaliber war mit Hörrn Yogi von Blankenheimer Wald bis Remagen einfach mal die komplette Ahr....sieht laut Grafik lustisch aus, aber mit 'nem bergauftendierenden Wingman sieht die Grafik statt 73 Standardkilometern flussnah auf Holländerniveau am Ende 113 Km und Höhenmeters satt - ich hab' mich mit den Eckzähnen auffe Fußmatte
in den Regionalexpress gezogen.... Immer weiter so - mit dem gesunden Anteil an Orange im 7GB-Trikot wirste uns bei deinen
all-you-can-beat-Touren zukünftig auch nitt überfahren...und jetzt mal mit Filzpuschen raus aus Hörrn Hubis Ecke, ett gibt hier Köter...




P.S.: Beim Blick auffe Tourenübersicht dachte ich ett wäre NRW....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2014)

Was auch nich schlecht war war die Tour von Eddy die wir anno dazumal mal gedreht haben.
Von Bonn über Kripp ins Ahrtal und via Steinerberg und Vischel Richtung Heinotown und bis nach Hause-
Fast immeram Ahr-Venn Weg entlang.War damals auch mein erster Hundotter !
Bin noch extra zwei Runden um den Kommerner See geflitzt weil dem Zeigegerät bei der Ortseinfahrt "erst" 99,1km angezeigt hatte 

Jaja das waren noch Zeiten ! Müsste man auch nochmal wiederholen.


----------



## Trekki (19. April 2014)

Ja, ja die alten Herren schwelgen in Jugenderinnerungen


----------



## redrace (19. April 2014)

PUUUHHHH Da hab ich nix für drauf! Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ja, ja die alten Herren schwelgen in Jugenderinnerungen



Vorm Krieg sind wir das mit Herren Handlampe auch gefahren.

Gefunden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/team-tomburg.99846/page-87#post-2635102

und sogar wiederholt  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-zwischen-wupper-und-dhuenn.347242/page-10#post-5976484


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2014)

Genug geschwafelt, hier nochmal Bilder:
Einiges werden einige ältere Herren vielleicht auch noch von "vorm Krieg" kennen !
gestern mal wieder sauberes Wetterchen erwischt !

black & Blägg 






Noch ens black am Hundeberg





Un black am schruuuwe





Das Rudel in den Dutch Mountains





Mund zu !





Schwerer als es auf dem Bild aussieht !





Felsenspektalkel ohne Ende





Einiges los im Wald 





Die "Altherren-Fraktion" am "Gröne Iiiiise"





Da gleiten sie dahin:





Nochmal ein Trailchen ziwschen Abenden und Blens:





Und ein kurzes nochmal am Ende:





Bei uns darf man auch Spass haben und das auch noch offen zur schau stellen





Nettes Touürschjen















​


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2014)

Solange die "Alte Herren" noch so'n Quatsch druffhaben herzlichen Dank dafür! De Jugend kann nur WhatsApp und bringt sich nitt ein -
danke für jede noch so verrückte Idee, der Pete (danke für ett stöbern inne Fotokiste, Hubi - die wollten mers doch erst mit 65 öffnen?)


----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2014)

Ja Pete das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2014)

Wort, Alter! Wenn die unsere Harzdatenbanken lustern dürften würd' Neid die Welt erfüllen - aber einiges Material muss wegen
de Rechtssprechung leider 20 Jahre aussem publizistischen Bereich draußen bleiben - und datt sind nitt die Biere des Hörrn Schoof....


----------



## Trekki (21. April 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... - mit dem gesunden Anteil an Orange im 7GB-Trikot wirste uns bei deinen
> all-you-can-beat-Touren zukünftig auch nitt überfahren...



Die Wunschverpflegung nach der Tour


----------



## Pete04 (21. April 2014)

7GBler mit Kampfpreis vonne hollandske Molkereij overnommen worden? Isch kapituliere! Die stehen auf Orange! OK, schnelles Adrenalinaktivieren: Schwarz iss datt neue Orange! Wir erhöhen datt Schwatte und reduzieren die nederlandske Bankattraktivteit!
Fahren unsere Trikots fortan nur noch auf links gedreht - rettet euch inne bekannten Einmachkellers - ein Scusa dem Fredbetreiber
fürs Austauschen in seinem Poesiealbum, abba der Hörr ist naturgefönt & rustikal sein zweiter Vorname!
Mayday, Mayday, NL hat Klimawandel begriffen!


----------



## Trekki (22. April 2014)

Bin heute die Strecke komplett gefahren, der letzten 20km an der Eltz sind ein Traum!
Hier 2 x Kitschfundstücke auf der Strecke







Mein Tacho sagt mir, dass ich morgen mittag beim Chinesen auftanken muss




-trekki


----------



## Trekki (22. April 2014)

Nachtrag zum Thema Sauerstoffzelt: auf dieses Produkt hat die Welt gewartet. Da wird gleich der Sauerstoffzeltbedarf angezeigt, die Intensivstationen der Krankenhäuser werden arbeitslos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2014)

ich bin 2x im elztal gewesen. einmal ne lange tour von mayen über monreal nach moselkern und über münstermaifeld und den radweg auf der eisenbahntrasse wieder zurück nach mayen. das war mir zu lang, zuviel quälerei für das gebotene. 70km, 1000hm, 5h reine fahrzeit.

das zweite mal war ich dann schlauer. elztal-konzentrat: mit dem auto bis mertloch, dort über die felder nach kollig und runter ins elztal, da es zwischen monreal und der autobahn kaum lohnenswerte trails gibt (eigentlich gehts erst ab ferienpark wingertsbach so richtig los), und dann über moselkern und die bahntrasse wieder zurück nach mertloch. das spart die lästige und langweilige anfahrt von mayen bis wingertsbach und die nicht enden wollende bahntrasse am ende (25km) ist auch nur halb so lang. 43km, 750hm, 3h reine fahrzeit.

das elztal elbst ist schon klasse, und wenn man erst um 18uhr an der burg ankommt, ist auch kaum noch jemand auf dem fußweg nach moselkern unterwegs, da kann man dann richtig schön laufen lassen. tja, in moslekern war ich bei beiden touren mental irgendwie auf tourende gepolt. der aufstieg auf die höhen und rückweg zum auto war dann vor allem bei der ersten tour schon echt ne qual...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2014)

Auch ne nette Variante:

Moselkern starten, via Buchsbaumwanderweg rüber nach Müden und weiter nach Pommern,
Pommerbachtal hinauf bis Kaisersesch, von da aus rüber nach Monreal ( oben rum über Düngenheim oder unten durchs Tal über Urmersbach )
Dann von Monreal das ganze Eltzbachtal hinunter bis zurück nach Moselkern.
Netter Ganztagesausflug mit gut angelegten 70km.
Alternativ könnte man auch hinter Müden das Brohlbachtal hinauf, dann wirds etwas kürzer.

Ebenso Empfehlenswert: Enderttal von Ulmen bis Cochem !


----------



## Trekki (25. April 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... da es zwischen monreal und der autobahn kaum lohnenswerte trails gibt (eigentlich gehts erst ab ferienpark wingertsbach so richtig los),...


Wenn Du nur Singletrails meinst: korrekt.

Diesen Abschnitt habe ich genossen. Die Frühlingsstimmung kommt im Bild nur annähernd rüber.



Location

Der Singletrail direkt unter der A48 ist auch nett.

@schraeg, Enrgy : danke für die Tipps. "Leider" fahre ich am liebsten von zu hause aus los. Aber Ausnahmen sind ja nur dafür da damit diese Regeln gebrochen werden können.

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (26. April 2014)

Ach du lieber Gott! Reihenweise und schonungslos werden hier Insidertipps innet Netz geschossen - der Stöckelfreerider liest doch mit! Innerhalb 3 Freds Stoff für'n Monat zu tammeln...wahret noch paar Jeheimnisse, Jenossen! (Iss aber die Creme-de-la-creme,
immerhin hat hier noch keiner gefragt: "Anne-Ahr-lang-von-Dernau-nach-Dümpelfeld:-Welche-Seite-schöner???")


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Creme-de-la-creme



Die Bezeichnung hörich jar nit jern, wir drie...e all usem seleve Loi !



Pete04 schrieb:


> Welche-Seite-schöner???")



Liegt Schönheit nicht immer im Auge des Betrachters?


----------



## Trekki (26. April 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Reihenweise und schonungslos werden hier Insidertipps innet Netz geschossen - der Stöckelfreerider liest doch mit!


Der Eintrittspreis für die Touren ist hoch und es werden nur Schweissperlen als Zahlungsmittel akzeptiert. Das sollte doch selektiv wirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. April 2014)

Ihr habt ja recht! Aber für de Abschreckung soll der Trecki doch bitte 'ne Sonntagsnachmittagstour - vorbeugend mit Licht und Schoner -auffen K2 reinstellen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2014)

*Eisbrecher-Toürschjen bei eifelonbike*

​


----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2014)

Videotisch: wieder mal einen Tacken mehr Eifel auffe Festplatte! Überholtechnisch: Rowdy! Musikalisch: Wohl de Wurlitza vonne verstorbene Erbtante jeplündert! Datt Eis zum Brechen musste abba doch bei der Veranstaltung vonne lokalen Eisbud "da Dolomiti" improvisiert werden? (Knoblauch-Nuss-Piss, Tazie!) Gibbet kund, Kartenversierter!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2014)

Leeven Pete,
Eis kann man auch ohne Eis brechen 
Überholtechnisch Rowdy ? Ming Bräms wor kapott


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2014)

Ett iss alles on Celuloid (oder Cellulitis?) - laut DIMB hatt der rüpelnde Erpel den Blinker (?!) zu setzen, jepaart mit dem Ausruf:
"Hossa, hossa"....hach, Unfug - "Vorsicht, ein spaßmaximierter Eifelaner kreuzet den Wech gar links" (optional noch "ganz links"...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2014)

Jaja, man kann auch mit fast Pfirsisch noch ohne Gehirn biken tun !


----------



## shmee (29. April 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ebenso Empfehlenswert: Enderttal von Ulmen bis Cochem !



Wenn es das ist, was ich meine, das es ist, dann ist es sogar wunderschön, hat aber den Nachteil, dass man an einer Stelle meist an der linken Schulter sein Trikot aufreißt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. April 2014)

... oder die Armlinge


----------



## Pete04 (1. Mai 2014)

Wir lieben Brombeere und hassen teuer...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2014)

*Heinotown Classics 2014*







"En de Dell"





"im heiligen Wespentrail"





"Wiesenerstbefahrung" - Wetten?





Jesustrail





Stippfötschje !





Bachquerung





Houverather Päddschje





Nochmal Bachquerung





Schlammcatcher meets Madbach





Grüne Hölle f(l)ickt





Loveley Heinotown​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2014)

Stippeföttche am Jesustrail? Hier hören de Rituale abba streng jetrennt!!! Mal wieder ein Hungermacher - Spitzkehren, Bachquerungen -
hat hoffentlich ordentlich Dank bekommen, der Tourenplaner!


----------



## Schlammcatcher (5. Mai 2014)

Alter, das hat wieder Bock gemacht!
Trails ohne Ende und ein paar Höhenmeter geschrubbt, Heino und vor allen Dingen Hubbäät sei Dank!
Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich jedoch: Ich war völlig unterhopft und man sollte eine Pause in einem Weizenbiergeschäft zwingend einplanen ;-)

Ergebensten Dank in der Hoffnung, wieder eine Einladung zu erhalten und Gruß aus der Grünen Hölle,

Männix


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2014)

*SONAVERTO - SOnntagNAchmittagVERdaunugsTOuürschje*

*Vorspeise*
*Eingängiges Teergedödel mit zartherbem Gegenwind, dazu feuchte Wiesenwege an Schlammjuice.*
*( Von Kommern via Eicks nach Hergarten, immer gegen den Wind, dort nach Heimbach, gesprattel auf der Abfahrt ! )*
*

*
*Vorspeise, gesprattel nach Heimbach*

*Hauptgang*
*Zartes Ragout von der Hirschley an PattexMatsch mit Trailspitzen am Rurseeufer, dazu frisch gewässerte Kermetertrails*
*( Von Heimbach wieder hinauf zur Staumauer, dort ein feines Trailchen am Ufer aufgesucht. Danach zäher schlammiger Anstig zur Hirschley und Abflug gen Wolfgarten via Kermetertrails. )*
*

*
*Im Haputgang - Trailspitzen am Rurseeufer*
*

*
*Nochmal Hauptgang:Hirschleyragout*

*Nachspeise*
*Creme Brüleschlammgespränkel nach Voißeler Art, dazu ein Rückenwindbeutelchen mit Feuchtbuxenschaum.*
*( Vom Kermeter volles Röahr hinab dem Krönungsweg gefolgt, was für ein gesprenkel ! Abartige Beschleunigung durch massig Rückenwind!)*
*

*
*Nachspeise Kermetertrails*

*Die Rechnung*
*59km / 1200 hm / 3:20h*
*incl.gesprenkel satt ! *
*



*
*So mussat aussehn !*
*Dann klappts auch mit der Verdauung !*​


----------



## Schlammcatcher (12. Mai 2014)

Wann zieht "Ritter Hubert" eigentlich nochmal gegen die "dreiarmigen Banditen" ins Gefecht?


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2014)

sportliche leistung, 60km mit 1200hm und fast 18er schnitt - die 29er rollen wohl doch ganz gut


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2014)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Wann zieht "Ritter Hubert" eigentlich nochmal gegen die "dreiarmigen Banditen" ins Gefecht?



Mal sehn was mir noch so fürn blödsinn einfällt. 



Enrgy schrieb:


> sportliche leistung, 60km mit 1200hm und fast 18er schnitt - die 29er rollen wohl doch ganz gut



Ajo Zahlen sind Schall und Rauch, de hauptsach ös: et hätt Spass jemäht !
Aber ja, die 29er rollen auch ganz gut  Mal sehn vielleicht nimm ich das Trekkingrädchen ja mit nach Malmedy


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2014)

*Hier mal wieder der Hinweis für eine kleine aber feine Veranstaltung.
Unz Hubi wird auch versuchen da teilzunehmen, sei uns das belgische Wetter gut gesinnt *​


----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. Mai 2014)

Eins A die Veranstaltung. Werd ich auch mal im Kalender aufnehmen. Allein für den Ardennenschinken lohnt sich die Anreise.


----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr mit dem Nordlicht dann die Insidertour: *8m*, entlang des Turnhallentresens durch 8 willkürlich verabreichte Klosterbiere!

Danke für's Reinstellen, Hubert, immer lustisch und man trifft den einen oder anderen Verschollenen! Bedankt, der Pete. Immer wieder schön wenn mers dem Projekt die Stange halten kann - die iss keine "De-Verwaltung-schluckt-halt-einiges-wech"-Korruption im Spiel - wenn's irgendwie geht dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2014)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> ....Werd ich auch mal im Kalender aufnehmen. ...



...irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das schonmal irgendwo gehört zu haben ....


----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2014)

Da war de Frouw schwanger....


----------



## yogi71 (14. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe dieses Jahr mit etwas weniger Wasser von oben.


----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2014)

Und nemm besser erkennbaren Gerd/Vertexto von unten! Wo mers sich peinlicherweis erst 20 Meter dahinter erkannt hat....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2014)

*Tourguide für Fortgeschrittene !*​
​
Tourguide für Erwachsene kann jeder ! Zeit mal den nächsten Gang einzulegen und die Messlatte etwas höher zu hängen.​
10 trailhungrige Würmer warten nur darauf mich auf dem Trail platt zu machen !​






Die Meute machte gleich von Anfang an Druck von hinten





Nach jedem Berg wurde ich ausgelacht ... "war das alles,alter Sack ?"





Scheint Spass zu machen das MTB fahren





Dann ging's richtig zur Sache, man haben die mich nass gemacht !















Da konnte ich nicht mithalten:










Manch einer fuhr das ganze auch noch mit Augen zu:





Auf dem Heimweg wurde ich natürlich dann auch abgeledert:





Konnte nur durch Tricks wieder nach vorne kommen,wie hier z.B. die Meute durch die Feuerwehr ablenken lassen:










*Man hat das Spass gemacht !*​


----------



## Pete04 (18. Mai 2014)

> Zeit mal den nächsten Gang einzulegen und die Messlatte etwas höher zu hängen.


Heiliger Hubert - bitte für uns! Und ich naiver Narr dachte mit 4 Gören watt geleistet zu haben - de Steffi sei 1.fach schwanger (mittlerweile fährt datt halbe Forum 10-fach...) - aber datt - Woah! - hol ich nimmermehr auf! Ne mehr als supertolle Idee - wieviele Pflasters hatt der Onkel Hubert denn dem Peloton verpasst auffem Ritt durche Heide?
Hier mal melodische Unterstützung:





Und, jeschätzter Betreiber des Forums: wenn 'se einmal ausse Windeln raus sind geht der Zuch direkt Richtung Jugendkriminalität -
halte züchtigende Weidenruten aller Formate inne Garage parat - bei Bedarf bitte melden - auch 10-fach!
Hochachtungsvolle Idee, du Eifelgewächs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2014)

Naja die Idee kam schon von den Eletern, so fair muss man schon sein, aber die Durchführung war denen allein dann wohl doch zu aufwendig, ausserdem brauchten die noch einen der Pfädchen in der Heide kennt.

Pflasters hamm wir einige geklebt, von 10 kleinen Tieffliegern warens gerade mal 4 die nich geplumpst sind. Darunter die drei Mädels 
Ein Kamerad brauchte gleich ein ganzes Pflaster-Pack, aber alles in allem keine grossen Blessuren.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2014)

> ausserdem brauchten die noch einen der Pfädchen in der Heide kennt.


 wie - die wollten die WIEDERHABEN?
Das wäre doch der große Trick gewesen ett Heim vom Hubi um 10 Kids aufzumoppen...
Watt bleibt: Zwerge "pflasterten" seinen Weg!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2014)

Bin ja normal kein Freund der fliegenden Zunft, aber das Filmchen hier hat es verdient mal gezeigt zu werden:


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Mai 2014)

Ach komm. Manchmal fliegen wir doch auch ganz schön (auf die Fre....). Bloß mit ohne Style.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2014)

Deswegen sind die Köter ja auch so "stylisch" - mit ohne Style auffe Schnauze fallen iss kaum vermittelbar und heutzutage kein Lehrberuf
mehr - mer hatt ett odder mer kannet nitt Die Försters heutzutage wisse ett nitt mehr zu schätzen wieviele scheinbar natürliche
"Sauenschwimmbäder" dilletierenden Bikern geschuldet sind... Mer halten de Mutti Natur am Laufen!!! Don't pimp, use DIMB....


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (28. Mai 2014)

Isch tu misch mal mit dranhängen bei Dir, seh ich auch nochmal hin un wiieder wat aus der Heimat...jefällt mir.
Honischbersch bei  Einruhr auch schon jemacht? Un Lumpisch nach Jemünd e´runter ?
Isch muss zujeben, isch hab mir noch net alles anjekuckt.
Kuck isch jetz mal. Bis ballld.
De´Pitter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Mai 2014)

Ja, den Honigberg bin ich vor ein paar Jahren zuletzt runter gefahren,leider ist das mittlerweile Nationalpark-Epizentrum und gesperrt !
Lumpisch ? Meinst du damit Wolfgarten ? Da bin ich auch mal einiges runter, is aber auch alles gesperrt mittlerweile.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2014)

*1. Offizielles Vatertagstoürschjen*

So, in diesem Jahr durfte ich ja das erste mal offiziell als "Vater" ausrücken.
Spass hat's gemacht,ich glaub da's setz ich demnächst mal in den LMB das Ründchen

Recht's für deDackelschneider, links brummt Hubi mit dem Froschn runter





Viel Gerümpel imWeg, macht aber Spass !





Herrliche Aussicht















Das war knapp





Spieglein,Spieglein ....





Da issa wieder,das Dickerchen





Da musser rum. Finde den Fehler 





Finde den Fehler 2.0




Somit habe ich den Beweis erbracht das man auch mit scheiss Fahrtechnik um ne Kurve kommt 

YEPIIIIII






Meine zwei Geräte: Spass & Arbeit 





Scheee woars
56km / 1400hm​


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (30. Mai 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja, den Honigberg bin ich vor ein paar Jahren zuletzt runter gefahren,leider ist das mittlerweile Nationalpark-Epizentrum und gesperrt !
> Lumpisch ? Meinst du damit Wolfgarten ? Da bin ich auch mal einiges runter, is aber auch alles gesperrt mittlerweile.



Ja haben die denn den Arsch auf? Wo kannste denn dann noch fahren? Ich geh nach Bayern, oder besser nach Kanada, da kann ich wenigstens noch mit dem MotoX Hobel quer durch dei Walachei dübeln.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (30. Mai 2014)

Ah, ja, nach Abtei Mariawald runter den kleinen Singletrail, dann haste die Stationswege genommen und bist dann NICHT über die Leitplanke geklettert ?.....Biste da denn erst mit´m Auto zum Paulushof und dann runter und wieder rauf, oder etwa die ganze Anfahrt genommen per 2Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Mai 2014)

ne nich Stationsweg, erst oben an der Kreuzung wo sichs links nach Paulushof und rechts nach Maria Wald teilt von da den Trail runter und dann später von der Aussichtshütte oberhalb Heimbach den mit den "Treppenserpentinen" ( siehst du hier ab ca.00:30 und 1:20, ist inetwa die Tour wie ich sie gefahren bin )
Jou rund um den Rursee reise ich meistens von zu Hause aus mit Rad an.
Und das immer nach dem Motto: jeder Meter über Asphalt ist ein verschenkter Meter !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2014)

*Rando in Geromont*

Heute mal wieder bei de Bämmesse unterwegs gewesen. Man hatten die da ne feine Strecke hingebastelt.
Hut ab,davon können CTF's in Deutschlandnur träumen.

Black im Trail






Happi Happi, 3mal Verpflegung auf 45km,das ist Weltklasse !






Geiler Shit





Und manchmal auch einfach durch den Fluss !





Belgische Forstautobahn





Belgische Brückenkonstruktion





Ein Trail am andern





Da kannman nur strahlen !





Manchmal auch einfach über ne Wiese zwischen den Kuhfladen durch





Das war der Hit !
45km/1100hm
​


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2014)

Mensch, Eifelbarde - unter deiner Feder wird auch Kuhfladen fast zu 'ner anstrebenswerten Währung!
Die haben aber auch feines Zeusch... War ett wirkliches Lachen beim Kumpel oder schlechte Zahnspange
vom Chinesen? Feine Grüntöne, der Pete


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (2. Juni 2014)

Super und toll das einer meine Heimat hier so gut repräsentiert. Schönes Video, schöne Fotos...ich wohn leider nicht mehr wirklich nah genug um mal eben ranzukommen. Alleine wegen dem Biken tät ich aber schon gern wieder in der Heimat wohnen.

Denn, am Ende, wat haste denn sonst außer z.B. Biken.

Grüße aus Maastricht  - Holland Flachköpper  
 Peter


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juni 2014)

Wenn du den normalen deutschen CTF Aspiranten auf belgische Strecken schickst, hast du eine Klage am Hals. Live von der Mittelmeer Lounge. Leider nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Trekki (6. Juni 2014)

In einem Sommerurlaub bin ich einen Teil vom MTB Marathon im Montafon (130km, 4500Hm durchs Ösiland) nachgefahren - WOW! Die Strecke war bestimmt von einem Belgier gestcket worden. Oder die deutschen Streckenbauer packen Ihre Kunden in Watte. Und da meine ich nicht nur die länge. Z.B. die letzte Abfahrt war für mich unfahrbar. Wer dort mit 4.5Hkm in den Beinen runter rast hat jeden Respekt verdient.

Maastricht: Dort habe ich schon einige schöne MTB Touren gemacht. Ist zwar nicht Hochgebirge wie bei den Ösis aber hat auch viele Hügel.


-trekki


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wenn du den normalen deutschen CTF Aspiranten auf belgische Strecken schickst, hast du eine Klage am Hals. Live von der Mittelmeer Lounge. Leider nicht mehr lange.


 
Sag mal Höör Sonntag, bist du nich mal vorm Krieg son mehrtages Event bei de Bämmesse mitgefahren ?
Wie hies das noch gleich ? Gibts das noch ?
Dann noch ein paar schöne Lenze inne Mittelmeer Lounge



Trekki schrieb:


> In einem Sommerurlaub bin ich einen Teil vom MTB Marathon im Montafon (130km, 4500Hm durchs Ösiland) nachgefahren - WOW! Die Strecke war bestimmt von einem Belgier gestcket worden. Oder die deutschen Streckenbauer packen Ihre Kunden in Watte. Und da meine ich nicht nur die länge. Z.B. die letzte Abfahrt war für mich unfahrbar. Wer dort mit 4.5Hkm in den Beinen runter rast hat jeden Respekt verdient.
> Maastricht: Dort habe ich schon einige schöne MTB Touren gemacht. Ist zwar nicht Hochgebirge wie bei den Ösis aber hat auch viele Hügel.
> -trekki


 
Schonmal den RDHF in Malmedy versucht ? Ist am 22.6 wieder, ich glaube das du da sehr glücklich werden könntest. Werde mich dort wieder auf der "Kurzstrecke" plagen, für meinen plautzigen körper reicht das  Kurzstrecke bedeutet bei denen 65km / 1850hm, auch das für den gewöhnlichen deutschen Kurzstreckenbefahrer wahrscheinlich an den Rande einer Klage bringen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Juni 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> bist du nich mal vorm Krieg son mehrtages Event bei de Bämmesse mitgefahren ?
> Wie hies das noch gleich ? Gibts das noch ?



http://www.lcmt.be/

Viele Grüße vom Veteran


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2014)

*Ritas kleine Schritte für Malawi - Rando in Elsenborn*
Heuer mal in Belgien mit drei Kötern aufmarschiert, für den guten Zweck kriegt man uns immer auf's Bike. 
Strecke war ok, nicht so "trailig" wie von belgischen Rando's gewohnt aber wir hatten Spass und dat ös doch de Hauptsach !





Starthäuschen morgen um kurz vor neun ist die Welt noch in Ordnung !





Langweilig !





Geht doch ! So mussat aussehn mitti Gelände!





Auch fein oder? Muss ja nich immer Trail sein !





Belgische Alee





Hanibal vom A-Team ? Nein ! Ein echter Köter !





100% Arbennen - 100% Kahlschlag 





Finale





Wischi Waschi machen !





Starthäuschen after Tour - jetzt noch ein Bierchen und dann nach Hause

Übrigends war die Tour heute mit schlappen 50km und knappen 700hm fast schon "Liftbenutzer" tauglich !

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2014)

Habter dem Hannoveraner schon widda ne neue Buxxe spendiert? (Modell Blue Bajou) Hier merkt man direkt wenn der Leitzins am Fallen iss.... Mußten leider Shorty aussem Pfingszeltlager zu Wershofen heimholen - nach 15x ligem Kötzeln war 'se nur noch netto vom brutto - damit leider Rita geext... auf ein Neues....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2014)

*Rando in Eupen*

Belgischer Monat bei den Hubi's ! Heute mal Höhenmeter ( RDHF ) gegen Spass ( Rando ) getauscht und alles richtig gemacht !
Bei herrlichem Wetter ne feine Runde bei den beglischen Freunden gedreht. Herrlich !





Heisst auch "Randonnee des 2 Lacs",dieGileppe war einer davon.





Erster Materialcheck, derLuftdruck will penibel eingestellt sein !





KM 3 schonplatt undman wird auch noch veräppelt !





A an A





Wo so ein Schild steht ist Spass garantiert !





Die Meute





Und ab durch's Gemüse





Was ein Wettah !





Da kann man nur strahlen !





Auch hier wieder so ein Schild !





Spassig Pfädchen





Hubi im Gemüse

Am Ende standen 50km/1000hm aufm Tacho und ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht !​


----------



## Trialeddy (23. Juni 2014)

Hubert, ich war heute vom Michelsberg ins Liersbachtal. Vischelfaktor: 0 eher minus 1


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2014)

Gibts ja nich ! Nich das die Eifel noch zur Serengeti mutiert


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (24. Juni 2014)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2014)

*Schwarz-Rote-Meute im Kalltal*
Heuer nochmal die dreckigen Hunde zusammen getrommelt.Schwups sprangen auch noch acht Hunde aus dem Busch.
zunächst ging's Richtung DutchMtns. Dort wurde erstmal der Rucksack geflickt. Hat man auch nicht alle Tage !

Köter beim Rucksack flicken





Dann ging der Spass los. Ja auch mit einem 29er kann man Spitzkehren lupfen.Wobei der "Lupfer" ja eigentlich
von der "Höpperei" nix hält undlieber "Rötsche" deht !





Was für eine Hose !





Da radeln sie hinfort





Dann hate einer im Kalltal die Brücke geklaut.Sofort teilten sich die Köter in zwei Gruppen auf.
Hier die Pinscher im Muschi-Style ( Anm.d.Red.: Ich war auch Pinscher ! )





Die andere Gruppewar die Pitbull Fraktion im Männer-Style:




Ich sach mal so: "Ein Glück hat son Helm Löcher, dann kan wenigstenskein Wasser drin stehen bleiben !

Nächster Herr im Männerstyle





Dann gab's Frolic an der schönen Aussicht. Dazwischen lagen noch ein paar läbsche Höhenmeter aus dem Kalltal raus.





So siehts da aus. Schön oder?





Runter gab's nochmal einlustig Trailchen. Scheint Spass gemacht zu haben.
















Nu aber flux nach Hause !





Fein war's ... mal wieder !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (6. Juli 2014)

Was es nicht so alles gibt ..
-Style-Polizei
-Männerstyle
-Gangnam style
-Muschi-Style
Wieder etwas gelernt 

-trekki


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2014)

So geht's mir auch immer noch .... alt wiene Kuh undlernt immer noch dazuhhh !


----------



## muschi (11. Juli 2014)

So geht das nicht, Muschistyle ist eine eingetragener geschützter Name, und wenn ihr Köter das nächste Mal auf unseren Trails fahrt müsst ihr euch anmelden, damit wir mitfahren können.
Ihr könnt doch nicht einfach so Spaß haben.

​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2014)

Deswegen hatte ich ja auch Muschi-Style und nich Muschistyle geschrieben


----------



## muschi (12. Juli 2014)

Nenene mein Lieber, so kommst du aus der Nummer nicht raus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2014)

*Perle der Eifel 2014*
Am weltmeisterlichen ****-Sterne Tag einen ****-Sterne Klassiker gedreht. Massig Trails zwischen Einruhr und Monschau mit massig Wasser von unten und ein wenig auch von oben. Die Taktik war von vornherein klar: voll nach vorne !

Zunächst ein wenig Trailig dann Asphaltig hinauf zum Forsthaus Rothe Kreuz,
stets begleitet von Wasser in allen erdenklichen Formen.





Ein wenig "Northshore" war auch dabei, hier unser Abwehrbolide auf den Hölzern !





Und wer vom Regen noch keine Nassen Füsse hatte, der hatte sie spätestens nach dieser Passage:




Oder nach dieser:




So sieht das dann aus:





black im Trailmassakker:





Unser Abwehrchef im "Kokeletrail"





Ja, er kann auch ganz vorne mitspielen unser Abwehrchef:





Und wieder Wasser, Wasser, Wasser





Pause:




Dann gings weiter mit der Rappelei in Monschau





... und noch einige Trails:










Dann war's fast geschafft, da rollt die Meute dahin:




Ein letztes Treppchen




Dann gabs was für den Hals:





Was für ein WM-Kracher. Spielzeit: 50km/1350hm. Platzverhältnisse: wet, wet gras, makes the ass näss !
Abends wurde der Tag dann noch vollends zu einem perfekten.

*SCHLAAAND!*
​


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juli 2014)

> Ja, er kann auch ganz vorne mitspielen unser Abwehrchef:


 Masse läuft!
Wieder mal alles richtig gemacht und nitt vom Wetter schrecken lassen - der Regen kam ja wie Vorhang daher....


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (15. Juli 2014)

Achtung, ich zitiere 




schraeg schrieb:


> ​
> ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juli 2014)

Joha schmeckt lecka wa ?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (15. Juli 2014)

Also brachte ich solches Bier mit in die Ruhrpottprovinz und siehe da, die Kollegen dort waren ganz eingenommen vom Bier meiner Heimat und es gab auch kein vertun mehr, welches an diesem Abend denn nun das Bessere sei. Ich solle wieder alsbald welches mitbringen....neeeee, leidet Ihr jetzt ruhig mal ne gaaanz lange Zeit, oder selber hinfahren 

Eifel Alaaf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2014)

Poha wah dat lecke waaaahm heute wah ?

Feierabendründchen @round Kommern,fürmehr hat's heute nicht gereicht.
Ersma volles Röhä ins Tal,da wars mit 30°C angenehm kühl.






Dann wieder eroppe, Tauwetter für Dicke sach ich euch !
Kommern hat nen EifelBlick,schon gewusst ?





Kann man Kommern sehen





Und jede Menge Gegend





Ahso, bei der Ollen mit der Fackel und dem Buch bin ich auch wieder vorbei gekommen





Dan die "Federwegs-Teststrecke" aufgesucht





Steinig da !





Und zum Abschluss war ich dann wiedermal auf dem heiligen Berg





Nu is der Hubi gar ! Höchste Zeit für ne Granate Bier !​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. August 2014)

* Was ein Schrott ! *

Schaut euch mal das Innenlager von Cube 29er unten auf dem Bild an ! Was glaubt ihr was das Teil gelaufen hat ? 5000km ? 8000km ? 10.000km ? Falsch ! Sage und schreibe 1000km !!! Und das noch nichtmal bei unsachgerechter Behandlung. Kein Hochdruckreiniger und kein übermässige Schlechtwetternutzung. Das normale Programm halt eben. Hier und da ein Regentoürschjen aber der größtenteils von meiner Frau gefahren und das bei schönem Wetter !



​
Am Froschn hab ich schon nach 2000km den Steuersatz tauschen müssen, nach 3000km am Vorderrad die Lager. Gibts überhaupt noch Ketten die einwenig mehr als 1500km mitmachen? Kasetten die trotz regelmässigem Kettenwechsel mehr wie 5000km schaffen ? Vielleicht strapazier ich das Material auch zu stark? Aber als "Normalbiker" würde ich das wohl kaum festlegen wollen. Ich habe jedenfalls den Eindruck das ganze Gelumpe hält einfachnicht mehr so lange wie z.B. vor 10 Jahren.

Und da kann ich der Bikeindustrie nur den Vogel zeigen. Die ham se nich mehr alle ! Da werden elektronische Fahrwerke konstruiert, 1x11 Antriebe entwickelt, 29er, 27,5 Zoll, Enduro hier Enduro da ! Und dann kriegen'se es noch nich mal auf die Palette so einfache Teile wie ein Tretlager verschleissarm zu konstruieren ! Aber was will man machen ? Nach meinem Gefühl drückt kaum eine Branche dem Kunden seinen Stempel so auf wie die Bikebranche. Also mitschwimmen und scheixxe fressen !


----------



## Trekki (7. August 2014)

In Duisburg habe ich so ein Thema mit Andy gesprochen (den Belgier), er fährt sein Rad bisher ohne Ersatzteile - 10.000km. Und der ist wirklich schnell.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. August 2014)

10.000km ohne kettenwechsel?  Ohne lagertausch?  Ohne bremsbelagtausch?  Wie soll das gehen?  ???


----------



## Trekki (7. August 2014)

Die Bremsbeläge habe ich nicht nachgefragt, den Rest hat er mir als ungetauscht bestätigt.
Er fährt vorzugsweise 24h Rennen, solo und aufs Treppchen. Duisburg jedoch im 2er, also unterfordert.


----------



## Trekki (7. August 2014)

Habe Andy nochmals gefragt: 10.000km, jetzt ist gerade die Kette getauscht worden und die Bremsbeläge werden nach dem nächsten Rennen getauscht.
Sein Trick: alles mit der Hand gereinigt. Keine Seife, nur Wasser.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. August 2014)

Genau der gleichen Meinung bin ich auch. Mir ist im Laufe des Jahres auch aufgefallen, dass ich vermehrt Verschleißteile kaufen muss. Gerade die 10-fach Ketten sind schneller hinüber. Ist ja auch klar, denn weniger Material an den Ketten hält halt nicht so lange. Meinen schönen teuren Ritchey Carbon Steuersatz habe ich mir in Einruhr beim Matsch-Marathon geschrottet. Da sind jetzt zwei neue Lager fällig, weil der Steuersatz nicht richtig dicht hält. Also teuer ist nicht gleich gut. Ein Hope Kurbellager hat bei mir auch "nur" 3000 km gehalten.

Also du bist nicht alleine mit solchen Problemen.


----------



## Enrgy (7. August 2014)

was ist denn mit dem innenlager? hat es spiel oder knirscht und knackt es nur? im letzteren fall säubern, neu fetten und weiterfahren. ich habe an meinem cd rz40 noch die htII lager vom jekyll von 2006 oder so drin, inzwischen weit über 10.000km. die haben ne zeit lang geknackt, habs dann geöffnet und neu gefettet, wieder gut. und wasser haben die lager in den vergangenen winterpokalen genug abbekommen. ich warte ja immer drauf, daß die mal verrecken, tun sie aber (noch) nicht. du fährst halt einfach zuviel im wiegetritt  und am ende dieser komische hausberg und die treppen, laß das doch einfach mal sein und fahr radweg, dann halten auch die lager!
aber auch bei mir gabs mal lager, die schnell hin waren, und zwar das untere steuerlage der lefty. leider sondergröße und ums verrecken nicht bei den großen herstellern zu bekommen. da kostet ein lager schnell mal 20-30eu, je nach dem wo man kauft. die mochten den dreckbeschuß von unten garnicht, trotz vorheriger kompletter fettfüllung. erst seit ich immer (auch im sommer) das schutzblech vorne dran hab, bleibt das lager trocken und hält auf einmal mehrere jahre.
früher beim alten xt steuersatz war das komischerweise nie ein thema, aber das waren auch belastungsgerecht konstruierte lager (schrägkugellager) und keine normalen radiallager, die ausschließlich axial belastet werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Habe Andy nochmals gefragt: 10.000km, jetzt ist gerade die Kette getauscht worden und die Bremsbeläge werden nach dem nächsten Rennen getauscht.
> Sein Trick: alles mit der Hand gereinigt. Keine Seife, nur Wasser.


 
Ok, er wird dann wahrscheinlich sehr gleichmässig fahren, aber 10.000km mit ein und den selben Bremsbelägen ?? Ich weiss nicht !
In der Regel putze ich das Bike nach "Schmutzigen"  Touren auch nur mit Wasser, mal kurz mit dem Schlauch das grobe weg und mit nem feuchten Lappen nachwischen und gut ist. Mach das wenn höchstens alle 2 Monate mal mit Seife. Wahrscheinlich wiege ich aber auch 2-3kg zu viel  Am Froschn halten die Original Beläge höchstens 500-600km, Swissstop hatte ich schonmal nach 300km vernichtet.



Enrgy schrieb:


> was ist denn mit dem innenlager? hat es spiel oder knirscht und knackt es nur? im letzteren fall säubern, neu fetten und weiterfahren. ich habe an meinem cd rz40 noch die htII lager vom jekyll von 2006 oder so drin, inzwischen weit über 10.000km. die haben ne zeit lang geknackt, habs dann geöffnet und neu gefettet, wieder gut. und wasser haben die lager in den vergangenen winterpokalen genug abbekommen. ich warte ja immer drauf, daß die mal verrecken, tun sie aber (noch) nicht. du fährst halt einfach zuviel im wiegetritt  und am ende dieser komische hausberg und die treppen, laß das doch einfach mal sein und fahr radweg, dann halten auch die lager!
> aber auch bei mir gabs mal lager, die schnell hin waren, und zwar das untere steuerlage der lefty. leider sondergröße und ums verrecken nicht bei den großen herstellern zu bekommen. da kostet ein lager schnell mal 20-30eu, je nach dem wo man kauft. die mochten den dreckbeschuß von unten garnicht, trotz vorheriger kompletter fettfüllung. erst seit ich immer (auch im sommer) das schutzblech vorne dran hab, bleibt das lager trocken und hält auf einmal mehrere jahre.
> früher beim alten xt steuersatz war das komischerweise nie ein thema, aber das waren auch belastungsgerecht konstruierte lager (schrägkugellager) und keine normalen radiallager, die ausschließlich axial belastet werden.


 
Es hat geknirscht und hatte spiel. Hab dann auch mal alles auseinander gebaut, die Dichtungen komplett entfernt und alles neu gefettet. Laufen aber immer noch wie hulle und das knirschen ist auch nicht komplett weg.

Den Hausberg und die Treppen bin ich früher auch schon gefahren und der kram hat länger gehalten ! Aber da war ich auch noch 2-3 kg leichter 

Das mit dem XT Steuersatz stimmt, wobei am Froschn der Steuersatz hätte länger halten können wenn die Abdichtung nicht so grottenschlecht gewesen wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (8. August 2014)

Ich habe bei meinem Radon nach mehr als 13000 km den Steuersatz in einen neuen Rahmen gebaut und der läuft jetzt nach ca. 15000 km immer noch problemlos.

Das HTII Innenlager war nach 13000 kaputt. Lagerschale links ein Stück rausgebrochen. Bin aber auch mal mit dem Pedal an einem Baumstumpf hängengeblieben, was aber nicht unbedingt der Grund sein muss. Wenn ich's nicht ausgebaut hätte, wäre mir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass es kaputt ist.

Bei den Ketten sind ja durch 9- und 10-fach Kassetten die Leibungen kleiner geworden, wodurch der Verschleiß eben ansteigt. Hier hilft am ehesten gute Schmierung mit dem richtigen Öl (hohe Viskosität).


----------



## Trekki (8. August 2014)

Andy wiegt bestimmt nicht zu viel. Ich schätze ihn auf 60kg und ca. 180cm. Weiterhin fährt er meist Langstreckenrennen, dies geht nur bei gleichmässiger Fahrweise.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2014)

Oha, 60kg hatte ich mit ..... ähem ..... 12 glaub ich !

   


Aber mal ehrlich: wenn man die Bikebravo durchblättert und sieht gross "Langstreckentest" angekündigt und liesst da läppische 4350km oder so, da kommt man sich doch verarscht vor oder ? Das entspricht ja fast ner "Normalen" Jahresfahrleistung eines halbwegs ambitionierten Mountainbikers. Wenn man zwei mal je Woche rumdämmelt und so auf ca. 100km je Woche kommt, was is denn daran Langstrecke ? Und das ist ja jetzt keine Weltklasse Leistung


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. August 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich schätze ihn auf 60kg



Kann man weniger als 80kg wiegen, ist das möglich ?


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oha, 60kg hatte ich mit ..... ähem ..... 12 glaub ich !




na da hammers doch.... 


nun denn, wenns lager nach säubern und neufetten immer noch knirscht, dann eben raus damit. sooo teuer sind die dinger  ja nicht, ärgerlich isses trotzdem. 
den 10-fach (und mehr) kram mache ich in meinem bikeleben eh nicht mehr mit. mit den 9-fach ketten komme ich im wechsel mit 3 ketten auf bis zu 12.000km und 150.000hm mit einem satz zahnräder v/h. alles gemessen in der zeit zwischen 2006 und 2011, wo ich noch recht viel gefahren bin, mehr winter wie sommer mit entspr. schlauchwäsche nach fast jeder tour. da kam es dann schon vor, daß ich alle 2 wochen die nächste kette draufgebaut habe. aber die lebensdauer von kassette/kb dankt es einem. verwendet wurde aus prinzip nur deore beim antrieb. ganz früher war ich auch auf dem xt-hype, aber die haltbarkeit ist nach meiner erfahrung keinen deut besser als die der günstigen brot+butter ware, welche inzwischen aber ja auch schon ein besseres image (und saftige preise) hat. von daher lieber 3 10eu ketten im wechsel als eine 30eu kette, welche nach spätestens 2000km die zähne nachhaltig ruiniert, so daß beim kettenriß keine neue kette mehr passt. hat man noch 2 eingefahrene daheim liegen, kann man die ohne probleme weiterverwenden.

für wettkampffahrer, die ingesamt schon aufs gramm achten, lohnt natürlich eher eine hohlnietenkette und xtr, damit der bock leicht bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nach meinem Gefühl drückt kaum eine Branche dem Kunden seinen Stempel so auf wie die Bikebranche. Also mitschwimmen und scheixxe fressen !



Selbst Schuld. Machst ja auch mit. Ich bin meinem alten Rocky Mountain OLD Slayer treu wie auch meinem Tomac Buckshot. Beide mit der guten alten 9-fach SRAM XO GripShift, alten Magurabremsen und den guten alten Manitou und RockShox Gabeln. Das ist alles noch ehrliches Material und hält und hält und hält. Und natürlich auch noch 26" denn was anderes braucht kein Mensch.
Diesen ganzen neumodischen Mist bin ich auch mal kurz gefahren habe es aber mal wieder ganz schnell vertickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2014)

Ich hatte ja auch keine Wahl !
Ende 2012 hab ich mir das Radon gekauft, da konnt ich ja froh sein das ich überhaupt noch ein 26er bekomme habe.
9-fach war da schon nur nochauf dem Antiquitätenmarkt zu bekommen.
Mir persönlich reicht die 9fach am Hardtail auch aus, aber an neuen Bikes wird's halt nich mehr verbaut.

29er an sich muss ich gestehen sind keine schlechte Sache, ich klau mir ja hin und wieder das von meiner Frau wo besagtes Innenlager verbaut ist, aber wieso muss das generell sone miese Quali sein ?
Ansonsten versuch ich mich auch von dem andern Quatsch fernzuhalten, aber heutzutage geht ja eh alles auf Enduro und shreddern steil,
wer will da überhaupt noch Mountainbike fahren ? Irgendwann stehen wir im Museum gleich neben T-Rex !
"seht her, das waren die Leute die noch auf normalen Pfaden fahren durften"


----------



## H-P (8. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ansonsten versuch ich mich auch von dem andern Quatsch fernzuhalten, aber heutzutage geht ja eh alles auf Enduro und shreddern steil,
> wer will da überhaupt noch Mountainbike fahren ? Irgendwann stehen wir im Museum gleich neben T-Rex !
> "seht her, das waren die Leute die noch auf normalen Pfaden fahren durften"



...und noch Tretlager hatten, der Trend geht doch weg von Kurbeln und hin zu Fußrasten...aber das haben wir doch eigentlich hinter uns.


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...aber heutzutage geht ja eh alles auf Enduro und shreddern steil,
> wer will da überhaupt noch Mountainbike fahren ? ...






H-P schrieb:


> ...der Trend geht doch weg von Kurbeln und hin zu Fußrasten...




danke leute, das sind gleich mal zwei tatsachen für meine ewige sprüche-liste!!


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2014)

Trend? Fußrasten sind bei mir ein alter Hut.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2014)

Also bei mir waren früher Fussrasten auch ein Verschleissteil  Muhahaha


----------



## H-P (8. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also bei mir waren früher Fussrasten auch ein Verschleissteil  Muhahaha



Bei mir auch...und Seitenverkleidung, Heckrahmen, Lichtmaschinendeckel usw.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2014)




----------



## jmr-biking (8. August 2014)

Werbung oder Ambitionen dort mitzufahren? Ich überlege auch schon länger, mich dort anzumelden. 4 Stunden am Stück  biken ist ja nicht schwer.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2014)

Naja weder Werbung noch Ambitionen eigentlich.
Ich hab das heute von nerbekannten im Ha und Es in die Hand gedrückt bekommen,
da dachte ich ein wenig Pupslizitie kann nicht schaden

Bin ja normal nich der Racer und Rundenfahren liegt mir gar nicht,
ausserdem plagt mich ja son grosser Biertumor zwischen Hals und Beine 

Wobei,wenn ich mir die Aussage von malario so durchlese .....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2014)

*Wachholderhecken-Touürschjen*

Heute mal ein lange aufgeschobenes touürschjen mit den Kötern nachgeholt. Start in Nettersheim.
Zuallererst in die schönen Wurzelpfade im Küchelerheck







Ja so macht das Spass





Hinter Blankenheim im Schillertsberg Rutschpartie vom feinsten





Dann lieblicher Trail an der Ahr









Wachholderpanorama an Schlossthal im Lampertsbachtal





Feines Pfädchen ins Lampertsbachtal





Dann wurds ganz schön zäh, der Wachholderweg hatte einige fiese Rampen parat:










Die Meute





Ab durch die Hecke:





Dann noch den Brotpfad mitgenommen und dann ging's ab nach Hause





Ende vom Lied waren 65km/1200hm

Schönes Touürschjen ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (17. August 2014)

Das Lampertstal ist immer eine Reise wert. Da wären wir uns ja heute fast über den Weg gelaufen, äh gefahren.  Sei bedankt für den Tipp zum Team Oberahr!


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. August 2014)

Hallo Hubert,

Hab dich heute morgen auf der Autobahn überholt, war auf dem Weg zum Ring.
DTM schauen und BMW die Daumen drücken.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2014)

warst du das mit dem z4?


----------



## ML-RIDER (17. August 2014)

Nee, mit einem Einser.


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2014)

"Dann noch den Brotpfad mitgenommen und dann ging's ab nach Hause..."
...die Kloröllchen im Büdchen fein aufgefüllt wurden? Nur so Browneys im Gelände sich vermeiden lassen....


----------



## Günni0808 (19. August 2014)

Das mit dem Z4 waren wir . Darf im Moment leider nur eingeschränkt Radfahrer (Bänderiss), daher kleiner Cabrioausflug zum Rursee.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2014)

Aha,scheinst dich aber verfahren zu haben  Der Rursee liegt nicht in Blankenheim,


----------



## Schlammcatcher (19. August 2014)

Nur mal so zur Info, weil ihr an der Ahr gefahren seid:
Mir ist zugetragen worden, dass auf dem Ahrsteig bei Blankenheim ein WDR-Team unterwegs war, um eine Reportage zu drehen. Ein "Weg-Pate" des Ahrsteigs war auch dabei und hat einen zufällig daherkommenden Bike-Kollegen angepflaumt, was er hier zu suchen hätte. Er wisse doch, dass er dort nicht fahren dürfe, außerdem würde durch die Reifen alles kaputt gemacht.
Der Kollege hat lieber den Mund gehalten weil A) Diskussion zwecklos und B) er Angst hatte, danach bei "TV Total" zu landen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2014)

Das ist gar nicht so abwegig !-> http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/ratgeber/wunderschoen/kontakt/wunderschoen_tipps100.html

Fakt ist aber das Mountainbiker lange bevor es den Ahrsteig gab dort schon gefahren sind und der damalige "Ahrwanderweg" in dem Abschnitt total in Vergessenheit geraten war.
Nun machen die Silberlocken da nen Premiumwanderweg draus und schon hauen se auffe kacke wie die grossen. Ich hoffe mal für die zukunft das sich das Problem mit solchen Holzköpfen biologisch lösen wird ! Aber leider steht jeden Morgen ein neuer Vollpfosten auf !
Der kann mal im Frühjhar da gucken gehen wie tausende Wanderfüsse die Wege malträtiert haben ! Totaler quatsch sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (19. August 2014)

Wenn der Ahrsteig bekannter wird, könnte das auf jeden Fall zu einem Problem werden. Auf der Ahrsteig-Homepage wird gleich auf der ersten Seite darauf hingewiesen, dass es dem Mountainbiker gesetzlich nicht erlaubt ist, auf schmalen Wegen zu biken. Leider haben sie damit in RLP auch Recht.


----------



## Trekki (19. August 2014)

was ist dies für eine RLP Regel?


----------



## Trekki (19. August 2014)

ok, ich habe die Antwort selbst gefunden


			
				im DIMB Kommentar schrieb:
			
		

> *Im Ergebnis ist somit festzuhalten, dass in Rheinland-Pfalz auf allen zumindest naturfesten Waldwegen unabhängig von deren Breite das Radfahren erlaubt ist, soweit diese nicht ausdrücklich als Sonderwege für Fußgänger gekennzeichnet sind. Soweit darüber hinaus das Radfahren im Einzelfall verboten ist, ist dies durch entsprechende amtliche Verbotskennzeichen ersichtlich zu machen.*


Also, hierauf achten:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2014)

meines wissens nach ist in rlp das befahren der pfade nur dann nicht erlaubt wenn es ausdrücklich durch ein schild verboten ist. meine mal was in der art auf der dimb page gelesen zu haben.

das es auf der homepage steht interessiert mich da erstmal weniger, woher soll ich das als ortsfremder wissen wo biken erlaubt ist?


----------



## Trekki (19. August 2014)

Deine Erinnerung ist korrekt, wir haben parallel getippt. Siehe link oben.


----------



## Eifelheizer (19. August 2014)

Letzten Sonntag (Vormittags) war ich 15km auf dem Ahrsteig unterwegs und waren nur zwei Gruppen Wanderer auf dem breiten Wegen unterwegs.
Es ist mittlerweile bekannt, dass die Übernachtungszahlen entlang des Ahrsteigs seitdem gut angestiegen ist.
Ein Kumpel von mir ist öfters bei Blankenheim auf dem Steig gefahren und ist dieses Jahr auf dem interessanten Abschnitt etwa 3 Wanderer begegnet. Also tote Hose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (19. August 2014)

Ich zitiere mal das Landeswaldgesetz (RLP):

"§3 Begriffsbestimmungen
(7) *Waldwege* im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie  *Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege*.

§ 22 Betreten, Reiten, Befahren
(3) Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt;..."

Somit wir in den Begriffsbestimmungen festgelegt, was ein Waldweg ist und in in §22(3) geschrieben, dass Radfahren nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt ist.

So sieht es aus. Leicht verschleiert und ich musste es auch ein paar mal lesen, bis ich es kapiert habe.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2014)

ahja, also laut dimb gibts ja ne lücke.

aber ist mir auch eigentlich egal. weil eigentlich weiss ich das gar nivh. oder hängen die paragrahen neuerdings im wald aus ?

werde mich weiterhin anständig auf trails verhalten, das halte ich immer noch fürs beste. den wandersleut immer zeigen das wir keine waldschädlinge sind


----------



## jmr-biking (19. August 2014)

So mache ich das auch. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Kontrollieren kann das eh keiner. Sind aber am Sonntag am Kalvarienberg auch von 2 Wanderinnen drauf hingewiesen worden. Das Problem sehe ich halt nur für Veranstaltungen wie CTF`s oder geführte Touren. Wenn das mal jemand meldet oder was passiert, dann bekommen die Vereine noch Ärger bzw. nicht mehr erlaubt so ne Tour zu machen. 

Aber genug der sinnlosen Diskussion. Morgen oder übermorgen bin ich wieder auf schmalen Wegen unterwegs.


----------



## Pete04 (19. August 2014)

> Leicht verschleiert und ich musste es auch ein paar mal lesen, bis ich es kapiert habe.







Leicht verschleiert ett auch für mich sich liest, dear Compagneros (meine Trail-Burka bitte ich zu entschuldigen,
große Hilfe beim verschleiert lesen...) Irgendwo - und das wird ja immer ganz konkreter - hört der Spaß 
dann aber mal auf - muss ich erst 'ne Studie in Auftrag geben welch himmelschreienden Schaden Nordic-Walker
auf die Regenwurmpopulation ausüben mit ihrem finalen Rettungsstich Richtung Erdreich (wo's unsere Pneus
die Würmer sanft massieren...) damit die auch verboten werden in RLP um unser Schicksal zu teilen -
ich trink keinen Wein mehr aus Rheinland-Pfurz - haste nu davon, du futziges Bundesland.... Fazit:
'ne 2-Meter-Regel hat RLP nur deshalb nitt weil jeweils 10cm links und rechts aus dem Bonsai-Fürstentum 
des Hörrn Beck herausragen würden in andere Territorien...  ein gerüttet Maß an Schadenfreude inne Trinkflasche,
der Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2014)

Ja diese Wandersherriffs treffen wir auch immer mal. Am Krausberg hat uns mal einer gefilmt und wollte das zur anzeige bringen. ich habs ignoriert, leider hat einer in unserer gruppe dann die kamera entrissen, das trägt dann auch nich gerade zur entspannung der Situation bei 

Aber im grossen und ganzen gehts ja, wenn man sich anständig verhält und ein freundliches danke und guten tag über die lippen bringt.

reicht aber jetzt haste recht. wieso über probleme schreiben wo keine sind


----------



## Pete04 (19. August 2014)

Falte simultan zu deinem Fred auch wieder meine Wander-Burka beisammen - Spaß wolln mers ja alle draussen haben....
Klette rechts, der Pete....oh, da war aber der Abgrund....


----------



## Trekki (19. August 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal das Landeswaldgesetz (RLP):
> 
> "§3 Begriffsbestimmungen
> (7) *Waldwege* im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie  *Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege*.


Genau hier setzt die Argumentation von DIMB ein: damit ein Fussweg als soches erkannt werden kann, muss das blaue Schild aufgestellt werden. Die Kennzeichnung als Wanderweg (z.B. die vom Eifelverein) ist hierbei belanglos.



jmr-biking schrieb:


> § 22 Betreten, Reiten, Befahren
> (3) Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt;..."


Ansonsten dürften die Radfahrer auch auf Wildwechseln fahren. Das ist nur den Fussgängern erlaubt.

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (23. August 2014)

> Am Krausberg hat uns mal einer gefilmt


 Hubert - die Gunst kriegen nur die Schönsten!
Mer haben mittlerweile Pfefferspray im Köcher...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. August 2014)




----------



## yogi71 (28. August 2014)

Sonntag! Einer der Besetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. August 2014)

Da iss aber dünne rechts und links.... Der Einzige Besetzer....


----------



## route61 (28. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Die unten kommen mir bekannt vor, aber wer hängt denn da am Kreuz?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. August 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Die unten kommen mir bekannt vor, aber wer hängt denn da am Kreuz?



Hast du in Religion nicht aufgepasst ?
Wer hängt immer am Kreuz ?


----------



## yogi71 (29. August 2014)

Muhaaaaa


----------



## yogi71 (29. August 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Da iss aber dünne rechts und links.... Der Einzige Besetzer....



Das hat aber zum übernehmen gereicht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. September 2014)

*Mendiger Traumpfade*
( inspired by leeven Pete )

So leeven Pete, heute hab ich's geschafft. Inspriert durch deinen Besuch des Traumpfades bei Mendig hab ich mir nen Touürschjen zusammen gehauen. Ziel: Möglichst viele von den Trais bergab. 
Ist mir nicht ganz gelungen ist aber dennoch ein schlüssiges Ründchen draus geworden. 
Aber obacht, nix für Liftverwöhnte Waden !

Los geht's in Luxemburg 
Ne im Kellbachtal bei Mendig






Eine A-Eiche gleich am Anfang. Zwei Stämme die durch unbekannte Ursache in 4m Höhe zusammen gewachsen sind





Kurze Pause am Gänsehals. War nötig,Mörder Hubbel der Hals !





Aussicht vom Gänsehals-Türmchen,ne watt schöhön !





Poha, war dat sauer 





Münstermaifeldblick, näääh watt schöhööön





Trails gab's auch genug





Pausen auch hin und wieder, war ja Urlaub !





Dann wieder "klein Luxemburg" anne Marxe Ley





Watt düster geworden dat Bildchen





Fette Buche am Hochkönig, 6m Stammumfang is mal watt zu  sägen wa !





Höhle der Genoveva, arme Frau sie war !





Mit recht ein Traumpfad













Das Resüme: Traumpfädchen kann man empfehlen  
Aber ordentlich auf und nieder gibs da bei de Vulkane !
40km / 1300hm

​


----------



## Pete04 (3. September 2014)

Da hatt abber jemand fein inne "Vier-Berge-Tour" jeräubert... Nä, alles richtiggemacht - watt du mit deiner Selbstauslöder-Heckler&Koch
aber auch immer für Dinger rauskriegst! Wenn so'n Stein Pippi macht muss mer aber auch nitt direkt dran nuckeln...
o
Ui, datt Brettelpfädchen hatten mers noch nitt inne Kombi - da hör' ich bei Gelegenheit
mal nach beim Toürschenstricker...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2014)

*Oooohohohoooooo Mosella, wie schöööhöhöhöön sind deine Seitentäler *

Samstag hab ich die Köter mal in entfernte Gefilde ausgeführt. Nä watt schöhn !
Erstmal ging's bächtig rauf zum Freizeitpark Klotten, da oben gabs ersma Panorama satt:












Direkt mal das Revier abstecken, weils so schön ist:





Dann quer durch die Weinreben nach Klotten





Es folgte ab Pommern das liebliche Pommerbachtal, mit gefühlten 100 Bachquerungen





Brücken sind für echte köter einfach keine Option, das is was für Pfützenumfahrer !





Trails gab's da auch:





100% Natur:





Durch die Höhle der Köter 





Nasse Füsse gabs sogar umsonst:










Hier sind wir dann nicht rein:





Sondern haben weiter schön die Trails abgesurft:





Trailmekka ander Mosel





Die Meute ganz cool am coolen Wasserfall





Nä watt schöööhn










Trail-Robinator 





Hinter dem bösen Maschendrahtzaun:





Hinfort mit den pöhsen Buben





Näh watt schöhööön





Dann noch ein X-Tra Trailchen zum Abschluss





So kann eine Tour enden oder?





Oder halt im richtigen Etaplissemente





Sehr fein da an der Mosel ! Kann man empfehlen. Aber hammerhart, auch wenn 60km/1400hm für manch einen nich viel sind.

     

​


----------



## Pete04 (7. September 2014)

Mir se hier nitt lache! Die Furten man gefällischst aufwärts zu nehmen hat!   Abber näh - watt der naturbelüftete Robinator da so inne Landschaft zimmert iss hammerhart! Die Buxenfarbe hatt dat Forum einfach zu tolerieren... (Hihihi, Hohoho, Hahaha) - 
einfach mal annehmen datt die ModeZunft zukünftig lautet: New York - Stockholm - Rom - London - Kümmersch... Ride on, der Pete!
(Smileys funzen nich - fühlt euch einfach bespasst...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2014)

Du hast Paris vergessen, das kommt noch hinter Kommern


----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2014)

Mit mingem katholischen Stammbaum hätt ich mich jeschammt irjendwelchen Plastikfummel zur Reduktion von Körperölen
in dingem normalerwies sachorientierten Fred ze schummele!
Abbä wenn der Maître druff besteht: New York - Stockholm - Rom - London - Kümmersch - Verhüterli!
Do hässte! 
Ävver ehrlich: do hätt sich de Schosshundbande ävver ordentlich jelüftet im Haifischprofil vonne Mosella! Satt Reschpekt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2014)

*Zwei Schanzentour in Bernkastel*

So heute war ich nochmal an der schönen Mosel. Hatte vor kurzem in der Zeit ung von einer DIMB zertifizierten MTB-Rundstrecke gehört. Da lass ich mich nich Lumpen und nutze den Urlaub mal einen Probelauf durchzuführen. Saugut kann ich vorab schonmal sagen ! Genau das was ich am MTB fahren mag:knackig hinauf und knackig hinab !

Ab Bernkastel gehts zunächst über Teer durch den Weinberg, unten fahren die Böötchen oben fährt Hubi















Maria Zills ist oben, herrliche Aussicht und ne kleine Pause





Dann der Ameisenpfad, ein herrliches Serpentinenpfädchen hinab nach Bad Wildstein. Die gibts zwar an der Ahr auch, der hier zieht sich aber ein wenig länger von dahr 















Dann eine "Kaugummiauffahrt" auf den ersten 10km sammelt man mehr als 600hm






So lagert man an der Mosel das Stroh





Dann kam wieder was fürs Herzchen, Pfädchen mit kleineren Sprüngen und Anliegern










Zum dahinschmelzen !





Über den Olymp ( keine fotos gemacht da der Trail mal ohne Unterbrechung genommen werden wollte ) gehts zur Wilhelmshöhe





Auch hier feinste Pfädchen,hier eine Kehre derKategorie knifflig











Dann ein tolles Finale via Anna-Kapelle















Fazit: echt tolle Tour ! Ein gutes Beispiel wie man Interessen von MTBler und anderen Waldnutzern unter einen Hut bringen kann. Chapeau. Aber was für Fortgeschrittene, bergab wie bergauf ! Die Rechnung:32km / 1200hm

Wer mehr wissen will guckt hier:
http://www.mtbtour-mosel.de/
http://www.bernkastel.de/mosel-erleben/radfahren/mountainbiken/schanzentour.html​


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2014)

ER uns demütigen tut - Hut ab vorm Herrn Hubi!


----------



## yogi71 (12. September 2014)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. September 2014)

Ich ? Demütigen ?
Im Lääve ned !
Guck mal dem Yogi inne Signatur der demütigt.
Wobei, was ist ein Aplencross ? Gibts das fürs Händi ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. September 2014)

Das ist was Neues!  Das sieht nach einer schönenn Runde von Dir aus, werde ich mir mal ansehen und bei Gelegenheit hindüsen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. September 2014)

Lohnt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. September 2014)

Hubi dürfte Dir bekannt vorkommen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. September 2014)

Ohja, am Anfang das war doch gleich der Ameisenpfad, den in der Mitte hab ich jetz nich mehr so parat, aber am Ende den mit dem Holz bin ich bein Eifelcross gefahren. Da waren auch noch jede Menge Pfade zu entdecken in der Gegend, aber erstmal sind wieder andere Gebiete dran die noch weiße Flecken auf der Trailkarte sind. Hab da ja nochn feinen Track von dir


----------



## jmr-biking (12. September 2014)

Die Runde will ich auch noch fahren! Aber ich denke, dass ich bei der offiziellen Eröffnung am 04.10. mal bei Ralph und Achim vorbei schauen werde.


----------



## Pete04 (12. September 2014)

> Wobei, was ist ein Aplencross ? Gibts das fürs Händi ?


 AppleCross! Darfse nur mit I-Phones crossen 
und nur eine Nahrung zählt:




recht positiv: de Eva kann mit!


----------



## Enrgy (12. September 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> recht positiv: de Eva kann mit!




die trails winden sich ja auch wie eine schlange...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2014)

​


----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2014)

Am Anfang dacht ich noch: jetzt steigt auch ett hochkatholisch Kümmersch inne Säxfilmproduktion ein - nur Waden und Hingersch!
Abba dann: "Ups" dringelassen (watt den Maître sterblich erscheinen lässt...) - der schnellste geflickte Platte der Bikehistorie - fluffiger
Flow bis der Arzt kommt... ("Nä watt schön" schleunigst mit Patent sichern!!!) Dank dem Hörrn Schlingensief für de appetitliche Berichterstattung! Weiter so, ihr Bunthosen.... stürme de heimische Kühlschrankbastion, datt Wurstbrötchen am Finale war zu appetitlich
fokussiert....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2014)

*Das große belgische Trailmassakker*

Den gestrigen Feiertag konnte man ja Spitze für's biken nutzen. Sodann schossen fünf süchtige gen Belgien um in Malmedy ihre Sucht nach Trails auszuleben. Was für ein Gemetzel kann ich nur sagen .... 

2km hinter Malmedy fing der Spass schon an !






Zum Traildankefest haben wir auch ein Dankesgebet zumbesten gegeben





Naja,ein wenig klettern mussten wir auch





Nene Jungs, so funktioniert das nich !





Wie hat der sich da durch gezwängt ?





Feinstes belgisches Geläuf





Schööööhn festhalten, sons gibts nasse Füsse





Nasse Füsse waren erst hier imProgramm vorgesehen:











Trockenlegung:





Der Name war Programm:





Hat sich doch gelohnt die Auffahrt:





Vom feinsten:















Honten versucht einer sein Bike zu versenken, vorne kämpft einermit der baufälligen Brücke





Feinster belgischer Prötes gab's auch !





Dann musste nochmal geklettert werden. Kein Problem, hatten ja ein Seil zum hochziehen !





Die Trailsüchtigen vorm Chapoh Klostein





Goldener Oktober sach ich nur ! Von mir aus kann's bis März so weitergehen !















Dann war's geschafft ! Grandios sach ich nur, da ham wir's uns nochmal richtig besorgt.
Ein Top Trailgemetzel konnten wir uns reinpfeiffen. Aber gebt obacht, belgisches Geläuf fordert.
45km / 1300hm scheinen nicht viel, der Untergrund zieht aber gut Körner. Flach kennen die hier auch nich.
Feucht darf's auch nich sein, sonst fährt man hier Schlitten. Mal sehn was wir als nächstes so anstellen .... 

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (5. Oktober 2014)

Ja ja, die belgischen Wurzel- und Steintrails sind schon ne Hausnummer. Und wenn es dann noch nass ist. Ui Ui Ui.  Da kommt mir so einiges bekannt vor auf den Bildern.  Momentan fällen die Waldarbeiter wieder ne Menge Bäume. Ist mir diese Woche auch aufgefallen. 

Schickes Ründchen Herr schraeg!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja ja, die belgischen Wurzel- und Steintrails sind schon ne Hausnummer. Und wenn es dann noch nass ist. Ui Ui Ui.  Da kommt mir so einiges bekannt vor auf den Bildern.  Momentan fällen die Waldarbeiter wieder ne Menge Bäume. Ist mir diese Woche auch aufgefallen.
> 
> Schickes Ründchen Herr schraeg!!



Jo, jede Menge Holz haben die da gehauen, im Bayehontal recht spektakulär im Steilhang.
Leidersind auch die ein oder andern Wege den Arbeiten zum Opfer gefallen 
Aber die Bämmese richten die meist wenigstens wieder einigermassen hin.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hammerhai-Touren immer wieder - ett bleibt halt ein süsset Jeheimnis wie die Jestalten immer wieder nach Kümmersch rertrou
nieren nachdemse scheinbar datt watt andere als Abfahrtsspaß definieren berschoff jedämmelt sinn - jeder nach seiner Fasson...
Aber der Robinator iss schon der Hammä!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2014)

Leeven Pete,
keine Bange um de Köters, bei uns stimmt das Verhältnis naufi zu nunder IMMER
Der gemeine Köter dämmelt nur nauffi um schön nunder zu rollen.
Sons wären mir die Robinators dieser Welt schon längs in den Nacken gesprungen !
UND wir lassen nie jemanden zurück !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Oktober 2014)

*Der Oktober ist der neue August*

Heimbach, 18°C die Frisur sitzt !





Spieglein,Spieglein auf dem See ...





100% Eifel
Hinten rechts startet die Invasion der Holländer -> Landaal Heimbach.





Hier fühlt sich der Hans pudel wohl -> trockene Trails





Und solltet ihr mal an so einem Schild vorbeikommen, dann wisst ihr: "Hier ist's besonders schön"




Aber leider auch verboten !
​


----------



## eifeler (14. Oktober 2014)

Hat der Herr schraeg eigentlich einen guten Draht zu den Jungs von eifelonbike? Weiß er zufällig wann/ob die Bilder von der Indian Summer Tour online gehen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2014)

Jo guter Draht vorhanden, ich höre mal nach !

EDIT: gibt wohl paar Bilder diean der Verpflegung gemacht wurde, der Meistro versucht die gerade zu organisieren !


----------



## eifeler (14. Oktober 2014)

thx...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Oktober 2014)

*6. Internationales Kommerner Kirmes Trailmassakker*

Zack, schon wieder ein Jahr um, schon wieder Kirmes im Eifelkaff!
8 Recken wollten dieses Jahr das Trailgemetzel rund um Kommern unter die Stollen nehmen.
Mal sehn wer dieses Jahr aus dem Sattel geworfen wird....

Da sind se die 8 Recken





Wie Wildpferde scharrten Sie schon mitte Hufe,sie wollen Trails, sie wollen biken!
Schon legten wir los,wie der ICE Köln-Frankfurt schossen wir durch's Gemüse.
Da blieb kaum Zeit mal ein Foto zu machen ! Hier am Ende der Eickser Buschtrails in Eicks:






Ein Pfad am andern klatschte den Herren vor's Vorderrad, nichts war vor ihnen sicher.
Manche übertrieben es gar einwenig, den selbst der Nobby hat gegen scharfe Kante und 0,1 Tonnen nichts entgegen zu setzen:





Schnell waren wir wieder auf Kurs, rap zap der nächste Pfad in Sicht. Was bei TDH's als hochbrisant und "Schüsselstelle" angepriesen wird,
das nahmen die Herren mit einem schmunzeln zur Kenntnis. Hier z.B. der Trail am Pferdskopp in der Heide:





Es folgte das Pendel des Todes. 
Mit schlangenartigen Bewegungen weichten die Teilnehmer den vom Guide in Bewegung versetzten Pendeln aus:





Die Schavener Heide wurde vermessen ! Und zwar kreuz & quer.
HGW Gedächtnistrail, Eisen des Todes, Kiffertrail und viaM ännerabfahrt am Iiiiisebahntrail gen Satzvey.
Schnell waren die Catstones erreicht. Den dortigen "Zipfelklatschertrail", der u.a. auch immer wieder gerne als
Schüsselstelle missbraucht wird, meisterten natürlich auch alle ohne ein Zucken oder eine Gesichtsregung:










Hier der "Zipfelklatscher-Absatz":





Der Robinator ganz lässig:





Päuschen ! Dann scharrten die Herren schon wieder mitte Hufe.Ihr Trailhunger war quasi unersättlich.
Der Guide geriet langsam in schwulitäten ob der Besessenheit auf Trails. Also erstmal ne Rampe einbauen
um die Hormone abzubauen. Catstones rauf und Catstones runter ... schon wurde die Meute ein wenig ruhiger.






Meute bei der Pause:





Wir zogen hinfort um den letzten Akt der Tour unter die Räder zu nehmen.
Tennisplatztrail,vom Harvester heimgesucht blieb uns hier nur die Querung des flowigen Abschnitts.
Voll Enduro alta ! Endorphin geschwängert ging's hinüber zum Altusknipp.






Kurze Lagebesprechung,dann ging's wieder zur Sache





Die letzte Abfahrt des Tages.  Mit stoischer Mine
schepperten die Herren über Absätze und durch Rinnen um letztlich den Pizzatrail im Sturzflug zu nehmen.

Möchte mal geren wissen welcher TDH Teilnehmer hier den Baum umgedrückt hat ! Der stört doch niemanden !
Und sowas auf dem heiligen Berg 











Pizzatrail:





Aber einen hatten wir noch. Zur allgemeinen Auflockerung der Nackenmuskulatur warf der Guide der Meute noch 
ein paar Treppen zum Fraße vor. Diese nahmen das Amusgöl gerne ! So spuckten uns die Treppen quasi direkt an der Tränke
wieder aus. Bravo, null Stürze,null Ausfallerscheinungen und alle 8 Mannen wieder im Ziel. Langweilig oder ?










​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (19. Oktober 2014)

8 Recken? Im ersten Foto sehe ich mit dem als Schatten zu erkennenden 10! Unterwegs habt Ihr 2 verloren, Ihr verkappten Tomburger


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Oktober 2014)

So gesehen hast du recht, dann haben wir die ersten beiden gleich bei der Abfahrt verloren.
Die erste hatte keine Luft und bei der zweiten waren die Beine noch zu kurz um an die Pedale zu kommen !


----------



## Pete04 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hörr Hubi - Abzüge inne B-Note im Malmedy-Sektor: beim Pic vom Chateau Klostein hattet ihrs (2. v.l.) Captain America dabei -
da knautscht dank Schildeinsatz natürlich nitt de jemeine Ardennennessel anne Bikerwade, der Wech war "vorrasiert"!
Kultstatus: Ett Robinator-Radarfallenpic am Zipfelabsatz: jeschmeidig - pantergleich - de Jeländekontur perfekt wiederspiegelnd -
ein Ninjaschildkrötmännchen im Element! Performance at its best! Wer datt Biest in sich so laufen lässt fährt vom
Klotti-Felsen auch senkrecht inne Mosel... Ergriffen vor sich hinweinend, ein Fan ausse KB-Bucht....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2014)

Jaja Captain America .... nur in Adipös !


----------



## Pete04 (25. Oktober 2014)

Kennt der Burgvogt von Kümmersch watt vergleichbaret im Umkreis von EU -




Ein Filetstück aus Wurzelgarnelen - fein an torfigem Humus? 
Datt Küken muss inne nächste Evo-Stufe - mit +10 wächst sonst der Unsinn in unjeahnte Bahnen....
Gerne auch per PN, sonst pimpert sich de Jemeinde von wegen Unvereinbarkeit von Wejerechten widda inne Buchse, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hier und da findet man sowas an der Ahr, 
in ganz klein auch in Yogis Privatwald,
oder ansonsten wüsst ich nur noch von mir aus vorm Lappi sitzend nach links ...
also quasi Richtung Bämmesenland oder darin,
gugsdu:

Bei de Bämmese:




Dann nur anders rum

An de Ahr sieht dat in etwa so aus:





Genaue Lokationen bei Bedarf per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. Oktober 2014)

Tu ma PNsen, "ett soll zu Deinem Schaden nicht sein..." (fette Prosa, datt...)


----------



## BlackKnight29 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich meine solch einen - vergleichbaren -Wurzelteppich im Sûden von EU gesehen und gefahren zu haben ...


----------



## Pete04 (26. Oktober 2014)

Gib Koordinaten, Gleichgesinnter - wir diskutieren ja hier nitt um den Inhalt der Mitgiftstruhe... Obwohl Zwangsheirat
jenseits von Satzvey für mich durchaus Sinn macht (wegen der Nasen...) - Hau rein, der Pete


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2014)

an sowas ähnlichem hab ich mir dereinst beide Radiusköpfe zerschmettert. War kurz vor Marmagen...


----------



## Pete04 (27. Oktober 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> an sowas ähnlichem hab ich mir dereinst beide Radiusköpfe zerschmettert. War kurz vor Marmagen...


Watt sind denn Radiusköpfe, Nichtrauchender? (Schon klar datt die nicht geraucht werden könnten - Antwort trotzdem spannend....)


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Oktober 2014)

In den Ardennen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, Küchelerheck bei Marmagen, sieht so aus:





In Herrn Handlampes Gebirge gibt's sowas noch auf der Nordseite:





Siehste je mehr man drüber nachdenkt um so mehr fällt einem ein !


----------



## Handlampe (27. Oktober 2014)

Ansonsten natürlich rund um den Kalmit. 
Eigentlich sehen die Wege da alle so aus. Nur das die Wurzeln teilweise von Steinteppichen abgelöst werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2014)

Kalmit ? Da hab ich letzte Woche auch einige gute Storys zu gehört... muss man mal hin wa !


----------



## Pete04 (27. Oktober 2014)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> In den Ardennen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 331519



Heilige Saugglockengeburt - datt hatt die ReHa sicher bezuschustert auffem Weg zum "Ewigen Patienten"!
Fass ich ma ins Auge wenn die 120er Risebar gesellschaftsfähig iss (da wird der Sattel aber nur noch vonne
Pobackenspitzen jeführt...) Bedankt, Herr Feuerspucker, datt Pic erzeugt Sehnsucht!
Und den anderen zwei Compagneros natürlich auch datt Körpagewicht in Dukaten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2014)

Jedes Jahr das gleiche .... kommt der Oktober .... kommt die Zeitumstellung ... zack bumm,is dunkel drausen !
Naja, im dunkeln Rädchen fahren hat ja auch was ....




Ne Menge los am Abendhimmel




Da kommt der Fackelzug ...




.... immer um die Ecke rum




Düster !




Engelchen sind auch schon am Backen !




Jetz ab er ab nach Hause​


----------



## Pete04 (28. Oktober 2014)

Glühwürmschen! Im Oktober! Times are a'changing!!! Aber schlanket Exemplar, wa?! (Ihr habt ja auch paar Brummers....)


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Oktober 2014)

Wo siehst du Glühwürmchen? Ich sehe nur AußerTerristischeBlinkzeichen


----------



## Pete04 (28. Oktober 2014)

Die hat der Hubi am Abendhimmel einjefangen! Also win/win-Situation für Würmchen und Aliens...
Also wenn der Berichterstatter nitt auffem Heimwech noch "Im Krug zum Grünen Drachen" einjekehrt
iss hamm's die Eifelnaner meanwhile rasend schnell dunkel - ein Königreich für de Helmlampe!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die hat der Hubi am Abendhimmel einjefangen! Also win/win-Situation für Würmchen und Aliens...
> Also wenn der Berichterstatter nitt auffem Heimwech noch "Im Krug zum Grünen Drachen" einjekehrt
> iss hamm's die Eifelnaner meanwhile rasend schnell dunkel - ein Königreich für de Helmlampe!


 
Einjekhert ? Alleine ? Macht doch kein Spass !
Helmlampe is Pflicht in den Wäldern von Rheinisch Sibirien.
Aber obacht, steifer Nacken vorprogrammiert, daher Piko-Clone von HongKong schon aufm Weg,
macht nur noch schlanke 60g aufm Kopp !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2014)

*Köter live !*


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2014)

Ich hau mich wech!!! Inne Sparte Figurenbalett die absolute Brüllernummer.... Wollt ihr nitt mal Harzbäche queren?
Nix für unjut, schaut sehr authentisch aus.... Haben die Wild auffem Rücken eingesackt auffe Flucht vorm Forstmann - 
würd datt Tempo erklären...also auffe neue Trailskala:




Live long and prosper - da will keiner mit....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2014)

Übrigends gestern aufm Heimwech mal de C-Steine freigeblasen.
Bei demlieblichen Wettah musst ich einfach maldurchs F-Tal cruisen un da lag dat aufm wech.
Also nach neuesten Erkenntnissen da alles wieder fahrbar ! Der Rinne zwar breiter als vorher
aber wenn man den roten Faden kennt dem man folgen muss machts Spass


----------



## Pete04 (4. November 2014)

Also, meanwhile können mers unsere windelweiche Eifelkarten ja schütteln und falten wie mers wollen - JMR war schon da!
Wenn Regen unter Schneeniveau gibbet Donnerstag Erstbefahrung in Neuland - kann aber hinter Rohr's Jürgen kaum mehr
einer behaupten... Notfalls bau ick mir 'ne Burgruine aus Wegesgestein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (5. November 2014)

Lieber Pete! Jetzt is aber gut mit deiner Hommage un Lobhudelei über meine Fahrerei in de Eifel.  Ich schweb grad in meinem Büro unter der 
3 m hohen Decke und versuch mit de Armen an de Laptop zu kommen.  Dabei bin ich nur ein kleines Lichtlein im Mikrokosmos Eifel unter all den anderen, die sich hier rum tummeln. De Hubi und zum Beispiel auch andere die hei nix schreiben fahren in Gegenden rum, da war ich noch nie gewesen und du findest bestimmt genuch Steinchen für deine Ruine, die ich dann auch noch net kenn. Aber ich werd se finden, glaub dat! 
Ich freu mich jedenfall immer, wenn du hier immer wat reinschreibst und lach mir nen Ast, obwohl ich deinen Slang net immer versteh.


----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ... und lach mir nen Ast, obwohl ich deinen Slang net immer versteh.




ISBN-13: 978-1-60159-205-7  "Pete-Deutsch  Deutsch-Pete"

bei amazon und im freien buchhandel leider vergriffen...


----------



## Pete04 (6. November 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ISBN-13: 978-1-60159-205-7  "Pete-Deutsch  Deutsch-Pete"
> 
> bei amazon und im freien buchhandel leider vergriffen...


Manchmal, aber nur manchmal, haben Männers ein kleines bisschen Haue verdient......

@Jürgen: Nu, ma nich so selbstlos - de Gerüchte mehren sich wer so viel tammelt hatt zu Haus' 'nen Drachen....
Ich geh' meinen jetzt fliegen lassen inne Region Dümpelfeld, da war noch viel Baustelle liegengeblieben....
Schön euch da draussen zu wissen (neben diversen grätschenden Couchpotatoes....)


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. November 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ISBN-13: 978-1-60159-205-7  "Pete-Deutsch  Deutsch-Pete"
> 
> bei amazon und im freien buchhandel leider vergriffen...


Habt ihr heute morgen keine Nachrichten gehört? Die Russen sind in der abtrünningen, ehemaligen Sowjet-Republik Kannitverstan einmarschiert, um die dortige russische Minderheit zu schützen. Man sagt aber, die Kannitverstaner seien vor Jahrhunderten im Laufe der Völkerwanderung aus der Eifel ausgewandert... 
@Pete04 in der Couch ist immer noch datt schöne Wörtchen ouch versteckt


----------



## Trekki (6. November 2014)

Russen-Exklave


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. November 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Russen-SExSklave


 Da passt das Bild doch gar nitt zum Text, menno!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2014)

Russenkreuz


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2014)

*Geführte Tour des SV Einruhr*

So, heute hab ich mich mal was in den Stau gestellt. Nach Radrebellen, TDH war die geführte Tour beim SV Einruhr ein weiterer Versuch bei Massenevents und auch definitiv mein letzter ! Hab zwar früher auch mal an so Dinger mitgewirkt, warum ist mir aber schleierhaft. Was bringt Leute dazu 5€ zu bezahlen und nicht einen Trail vernünftig abfahren zu können ? Jede Wurzel wird zur Schlüsselstelle, wo bleibt denn da der Spass ? Komisch das ich einige Events brauchte um das zu erkennen, aber naja das ist jetzt jedenfalls Geschichte !





Hier ging's los





120 Leute fahren gleichzeitig los ! Beim Marathon kein Problem da sortiert sich das, die schnellen vorne die andern hinten, 
aber hier ?





Die Karawane zieht weiter ..... 120 Biker gen Dedenbron





Sogar überregional bekannte Bikegrössen waren dabei ....von Vennbike bis BrandRiders alles vertreten.





Der Super Gau ... äääh Stau an der Belgenbacher Mühle. Noch nie so viel Zeit gehabt mir das Gemäuer anzuschauen !

Am verpflegungsstand beikm17 entschieden wir zwei: Nö, kein Bock mehr auf Büffelherde ! Was für ein Stau.
Wir zogen zu zweit von dannen über die üblichen Wege nach Einruhr. Über Uhusley und Eifelsteig waren wir nach 30km wieder zurück. 





Auf dem Eifelsteig gen Einruhr

In Einruhr hängten wir noch eine Schleife über den schönen Hangtrail oberhalb des Obersees dran. Herrliches Herbstwetter,
kein Geschwafel und vor allem kein Stau mehr ! Freie Fahrt für freie Biker !





Auf dem Eifelsteig kurz vor Einruhr





Herrlich, kein Stau mehr. Nur noch Natur, Trail und wir !





100% Eifel

Abschliessend bleibt noch zu erwähnen das ich/wir dem Veranstalter keinerlei Vorwürfe machen, 
die haben einen Top Job gemacht. Jeder der mal innen Verein war oder ist weiss wieviel Arbeit sowas ist.
Es ist halt nur so das solche Events einfach nix für uns sind. Muss aber auch ned, gibt ja genug die da mitdämmeln.
Wir werden jedenfalls bei solchen Sachen in Zukunft fern bleiben.
​


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. November 2014)

Gefällt


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2014)

"Herrlich, kein Stau mehr. Nur noch Natur, Trail und wir !"

ja, klar, die anderen biker der region stehen ja auch gemeinsam im stau 

für mich wäre das auch nix. ich bin vor 20 jahren einmal bei uns so ein ding mitgefahren, das lief aber ganz anders ab. einzelstart alle 60 sekunden, nur marginale ausschilderung an die bäume gepinselt und 2 gewertete zeitetappen zwischendrin. das war ganz lustig, weil es keinen stau gab und man noch etwas orientierungssinn brauchte. dampf ablassen ging dann auf den zeitetappen. ich glaub, heute heißt sowas enduro serie. damals fuhr man mit elastomergabel am hardtail...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. November 2014)

Sowas würde mir definitiv keinen Spaß machen und ist ein weiteres abschrenkendes Beispiel dafür, wie man einen wunderschönen Sport unglücklich darstellen und ausführen kann.  Danke für Deinen Bericht und mein aufrichtiges Beileid...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> "Herrlich, kein Stau mehr. Nur noch Natur, Trail und wir !"
> 
> ja, klar, die anderen biker der region stehen ja auch gemeinsam im stau
> 
> für mich wäre das auch nix. ich bin vor 20 jahren einmal bei uns so ein ding mitgefahren, das lief aber ganz anders ab. einzelstart alle 60 sekunden, nur marginale ausschilderung an die bäume gepinselt und 2 gewertete zeitetappen zwischendrin. das war ganz lustig, weil es keinen stau gab und man noch etwas orientierungssinn brauchte. dampf ablassen ging dann auf den zeitetappen. ich glaub, heute heißt sowas enduro serie. damals fuhr man mit elastomergabel am hardtail...



So ein Event wäre heute wahrscheinlich undenkbar !
Heutzutage wollen se alle mundgerecht zugeschnittene GPS Tracks nur mit "Insider" Tips und "Hidden Trails"
und wehe die Batterien an dem Aparillo sind leer. Wanderkarte ? Watt is dat denn ?


----------



## jmr-biking (9. November 2014)

Wie wahr, wie wahr! Da wollten wir auch zuerst hin. Gut, dass wir gestern unsere eigene Tour in BAM gefahren sind. Schöner Bericht, wie immer Hubi! 
P.S.: Ich mag mundgerecht zugeschnittene GPS Tracks!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich mag mundgerecht zugeschnittene GPS Tracks!



Ich auch, aber wo bleibt da der Entdecker-Geist ?


----------



## H-P (9. November 2014)

25 Jahre nach dem Mauerfall, endlich wieder Schlange stehen.


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2014)

Die Hörrn: Staugefühl heute nochmal auffem sogenannten "Martinsmarkt" neu kallibriert Selbst der halbe Mantel hätte mich gereicht....
Fahre seit einiger Zeit die Stone-App: Schluss mit Batterienjedöns - aber der Markt rar an Lenkerhaltern...





Nu, ich meine die Maare wären klar zu erkennen - Steinfeld auch super rausgearbeitet - Büttgenbach sitscht watt über den Rand -
aber wenn man sich einmal an die "Steinomorphe" Lesart gewöhnt hat will man datt Täfelchen am Lenka nitt mer missen...
Ne Kopie vom "Rosetta-Stone" hab' ich schon angefordert (muss 140er-Lenker montieren...) da iss abba ganz Europa drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2014)

H-P schrieb:


> 25 Jahre nach dem Mauerfall, endlich wieder Schlange stehen.


 

Eigentlich für den Winterpokal das optimale, und ich blödi trage die netto zeit ein. 
Dafür hätte man eigentlich aufgrund der seelischen Grausamkeit ( einen S0 Trail mit 4,3km/h befahren zu müssen ) die doppelte Punktzahl verdient !


----------



## Pete04 (10. November 2014)

Leven Hubi - warste vorm Studium (Eifelaner werden da klassisch unterschätzt!) mal Putzhilfe? Watt iss denn Nettozeit im WP?
Flockenzählen fast im Stillstand?  Erhalte de Jemeinschaft dein Bruttoerkennungsbild - mer erkenne dich sonst nimmer wieder!
 In stillem Respekt vor Männers die in Rennen starten, der Pete....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2014)

Netto, ich zitiere Wikimaschine:* "Netto entstammt dem Italienischen und bedeutet etwa: rein. In diesem Zusammenhang heißt rein, ohne einen bestimmten, meist unerwünschten Anteil des Gesamten"*

Der unerwünschte Anteil heist *"Stau !"* in diesem Falle, da meine Mitmenschen am Sonntag nicht gewillt waren über eine 4,6cm hohe Wurzel zu rollen !
 Ansonsten heisst er *"Pause"* , *"Pinkelpause"* , *"Schlauch kaputt"* oder *"Auffe Fresse jepackt"*
Unter normalen umständen versucht der gemeine Eifelaner die "Nettozeit" möglichst nahe an die "Bruttozeit" heranzuführen,
heisst* "fliegende Pinkelpause"*, *"Schlauchwechsel während der Fahrt"* oder *"Schnappatmung mit Bananen"*. Er ist ja von Natur aus geizig, wird deswegen immer versuchen aus "Brutto"  "Netto" zu machen !

Schönen Gruß vom Eifler Bergvolk


----------



## Pete04 (12. November 2014)

Jeliebtet Berschvolk; TOP1: de letzte verbriefte *"fliegende Pinkelpause" *habt ihrs verbrieft als _*"ruhende Granate"*_ anne VilleSeenplatte hinterlassen; der Kampfmittelräumdienst sucht immer noch nach "the-flyin'-rob'!" 
TOP2: *"Schlauch kaputt" - *Entmannt hat verbrieft noch keinereiner die Ville verlassen!...flüssisch durchformuliert zu 
TOP3: *"Auffe Fresse jepackt*" - geht natürlich garnitt - datt mündische Entfernen von Original-VilleErden spuckt uns ja komplett
inne Suppe in Sachen "Nationalpark Ville" - da brauchen mers jede GeländeMiß(t)falte persönlich um zu bestehen...
In Sachen Bananenanpflanzung hammer's leider nur Schalen inne Ville, aber mer arbeiten dran!






Hey, Mista Hubiman, telly me Banana....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2014)

So,neuer Chinaböller am Start:





Ich hoffe mal damit hab ich in Zukunft ein bisschen weniger Nacken nach dem Nightrides !


----------



## Pete04 (13. November 2014)

Wow! Bei der zeichnen sich auch Rippen ab! (Der war jetzt aber so gut datt ich mich ein Handtuch zur Trockenlegung holen geh'!)
Schicket Farbkombo zum Froschn....


----------



## jmr-biking (13. November 2014)

Das Ding habe ich auch schon unter Beobachtung.  Ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht deinerseits wäre sehr hilfreich. Benötige noch eine Funzel für die 24h Rennen im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Pete04 (13. November 2014)

Und jetzt hier aber mal aber alle PausenClowns raus - der Jürgen hält seinen ErFahrungsFred mit recht sauber!
Neugierig auffe neue Flamme vom Hubi sind mer aber alle, gib PN!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2014)

Wenn ich's schaffe mach ich heute Abend mal paar vergleichsbildchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. November 2014)

Tippi-toppi - aber nur die Rippen vonne Flamme, keine Körpapics ohne Vorwarnung!


----------



## sun909 (14. November 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das Ding habe ich auch schon unter Beobachtung.  Ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht deinerseits wäre sehr hilfreich. Benötige noch eine Funzel für die 24h Rennen im nächsten Jahr.



Seit letztem Jahr bei mir im Einsatz.

Positiv:
-Gewicht
-Laufzeit >3h (mit teils schwächerem Modus)
-Breite Ausleuchtung
-keine Ausfälle oä
-Preis

Negativ:
-ladegerät braucht Adapter US-D
-kurzes Kabel (Akku bei mir oben im Rucksack)
-kein plug&play Helmhalter dabei (habe das Gunmi umgebaut, passt  )

Habe noch einen normalen China-Böller am Lenker, nie ohne Redundanz!

Grüße


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. November 2014)

Hersteller/Modell??


----------



## sun909 (14. November 2014)

Yindin von fasttech.com

http://www.fasttech.com/product/1443727-yinding-2-cree-xm-l-u2-4-mode-1800-lumen-white


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... nie ohne Redundanz!...



wo bleibt denn da die spannung?! 

btw, bin gestern etwas überhastet losgefahren und merke 10km von zuhause, daß ich garkeinen rucksack aufgezogen hab. kein werkzeug, kein handy, kein geld, kein schlauch, keine pumpe...war doch "a bissi" komisch mit dem fußmarsch im hinterkopf...  aber: et hätt noch emmer joot jejange!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Seit letztem Jahr bei mir im Einsatz.
> 
> Positiv:
> -Gewicht
> ...


 
Hei Carsten,
Kabel ist bei mir genug lang, an der Lampe ca. 20cm und am Akku ca. 50cm reicht für Rucksack.
Hat man die Steckverbindung so gerade ausm Rucksäckl.
Anonsten denke ich kan ich deine Einschätzung teilen was ich bisher so gesehn hab,
hier meine Version der Halterung (einfach Gummiband entfernt und gegen "Klettschlaufe" getauscht, gibts bei ebay für kleines Geld )
Hab da aber noche andere feine Idee, mal sehn ...




Hab auch der HP och mer Bilder/Infos bei Interesse ->Signatur
Zur Zweiten Lampe am Lenker: fahre eh nie ohne, hier ist preussisch Sibirien da is dunkler als anders wo   



BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Hersteller/Modell??


 
Hab meine bei DealExtreme bestellt, dauerte ca. 5 Wochen  gugsdu: http://www.dx.com/p/yinding-yd-2xu2...-white-bicycle-headlamp-blue-4-x-18650-244702



Enrgy schrieb:


> wo bleibt denn da die spannung?!
> btw, bin gestern etwas überhastet losgefahren und merke 10km von zuhause, daß ich garkeinen rucksack aufgezogen hab. kein werkzeug, kein handy, kein geld, kein schlauch, keine pumpe...war doch "a bissi" komisch mit dem fußmarsch im hinterkopf... aber: et hätt noch emmer joot jejange!


 
Scheiss drauf, hauptsache du fährst wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Tippi-toppi - aber nur die Rippen vonne Flamme, keine Körpapics ohne Vorwarnung!


 
Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das man bei meinem BMI noch was von Rippen erkennen kann ?


----------



## Pete04 (14. November 2014)

...spricht man da von "Pelle" Lurens PN, hab' der Nordeifel noch enn Jeheimnis entrissen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...spricht man da von "Pelle" Lurens PN, hab' der Nordeifel noch enn Jeheimnis entrissen....



Jeheimnis ? Streunst auch nur im KBU rum oder ?  Auch ma de Nase über de Ville hinaus in den Wind hängen 
Luur ens he: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-park-huertgenwald.730153/

Von Pelle spricht man übrigends weniger, eher von "Pellkartoffel" oder "Prellwurst" oder "Plümohhh"


----------



## Pete04 (14. November 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wo bleibt denn da die spannung?!
> 
> btw, bin gestern etwas überhastet losgefahren und merke 10km von zuhause, daß ich garkeinen rucksack aufgezogen hab. kein werkzeug, kein handy, kein geld, kein schlauch, keine pumpe...war doch "a bissi" komisch mit dem fußmarsch im hinterkopf...  aber: et hätt noch emmer joot jejange!



Hattu keinen ADAC? Ohne Mitgliedsausweis fahr' ich garnitt mehr los! Haben ordentlich aufjerüstet, die gelben Bengel:




Damit holen die dich selbst am Hindukusch wenn de Rettungsfee schwächelt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2014)

So, dann hier auf vielfachen Wunsch der vergleich meiner Chinaböller:

Die Tesaspiranten:





Links in blau mit schmeichelhaften 58g auf den Rippen mit ca.1200 Lumen angegeben (ca.42€): YINDING YD-2XU 
Rechts in schwarzmit einem Kampfgewicht von 136g mit ca.1000 Lumen angegeben (ca.26€): SINGFIRE SF-90 

Hier dann mal die Testbilder. Abstand zu den POLLERN ca. 45m. Kamera jeweils mit absolut identischen ISO's eingestellt (800)

SINGFIRE - LOW





SINGFIRE- HIGH





YINDING - LOW





YINDING - HIGH





So, auch wenn ich kein Kamera Experte bin und vielleicht das ein oder andere hätte noch besser einstellen können / müssen
kann man glaube ich den deutlichsten Unterschied erkennen:

In etwa beide gleich hell, Yinding aber mit besserer Auflösung bzw. breiterer Streuung was wahrscheinlich auf die zwei LED'szurückzuführen ist.Eigentlich genau das richtige für eine Helmlampe. Werde die schweren Chinaböller dann auf der Lenkstange und den leichten aufm Kopp spazieren fahren. Vielleicht mach ich auch mal bei Zeiten paar Bildchen vom Trail.

Achso eines kann man noch erwähnen: bei der Yinding hat man erstmals den doofen SOS oder STROBE Modus beim normalen durchschalten weggenommen, das heisst man kann ihn "nur" aktivieren wenn man den Knopf länger gedrückt hält, das spart Zeit auf dem trail beim durchflitschen 

_*Fazit: Yinding = geiles Ding ! Top Lampe für kleinen Preis. Wer natürlich weiterhin was für die Eisdiele braucht kann sich gerne weiter bei Lupine zum Preis von ganzen Bikes ne Lampe erstehen, die mögen zwar mehr Licht haben aber wer noch mehr als das Licht einer Yinding braucht dem würde ich empfehlen auf Nightrides zu verzichten und zum Optiker zu gehen !*_


----------



## Pete04 (14. November 2014)

Kurz, knackisch, präzise - mer braucht keinen Testredakteur um zu sehn' ob's fluppt! Hab' selbst ich begriffen...
...aber wegen dem Tier mit den 2 grünen Augen auffe Hörner fahr ich nachts in Kommern nitt mehr raus!


----------



## Trekki (14. November 2014)

Meine China-Lampe stört das Tacho. Hast Du bei den Lampen auch so etwas gesehen?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. November 2014)

Hallo Hubi, super Vergleich 

Ich fahre ähnlich aber noch heller  
Habe die 2-fach Cree LED ~ 2200 Lum für den Kappes und ne 5-fach Cree LED ~6000 Lum für den Lenker. Unfassbar hell. Beide zusammen inkl. allem Zubehör und wasserdichten Akku LiIon 1 x 6000 mAh und einmal 12000 mAh alles für unter 100,- EUR in good old germany gekauft. Ich halt dem Westen noch die Stellung


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. November 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Meine China-Lampe stört das Tacho. Hast Du bei den Lampen auch so etwas gesehen?



Ja das ist normal. Nimm nen GPS dann funzt es


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2014)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Ja das ist normal. Nimm nen GPS dann funzt es



wieviel lumen haben denn die neuen gps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. November 2014)

Die Zusammenhänge sollte man schon verstehen


----------



## sun909 (14. November 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Meine China-Lampe stört das Tacho. Hast Du bei den Lampen auch so etwas gesehen?


Hi John,
hab einen kabelgebundenen Tacho und keine Probleme.

Funk könnte bei den China-Böllern schwieriger sein. In Ffm waren ja die Tachos wg der Sender auch gerne am Spinnen (Sigma?)...

Grüsse


----------



## Trekki (14. November 2014)

ja, es geht um einen gestörten Funk-Tacho. Mein Tacho merkt nichts von der Sigma Karma (rechts), bei der Magicshine (links) setzt das Tacho aus


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. November 2014)

@schraeg : Danke für den Tip und präzisen Bericht. 
Dat Yinding wäre auch mein Ding!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Meine China-Lampe stört das Tacho. Hast Du bei den Lampen auch so etwas gesehen?



Hi John,
bei der Singfire hab ich da keinerlei Probleme,
ich habe allerdings auchnoch eine Singfire mit 3 LED'sinder Garage liegen, die macht je nachdem wie nahe ich an den Tacho komme schonmal Probleme. Bei der kleinen Yinding hab ich jetz gestern nicht drauf geachtet, teste ich heute nochmal. Is für mich irrelevant da Helmmontage.
Is aber ja nicht schlecht zu wissen, ick gucke wa !

EDIT: so gerade mal in Badeschlappen de Strasse rauf un runter, Yinding macht keine Probleme bei Tacho mit Funkübertragung


----------



## Trekki (15. November 2014)

Danke für Deinen Einsatz!
Um 6h morgens in Badeschlappen eine Runde vor dem Haus drehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2014)

Was will man machen ! Meine Tochter meinte um 5:20 ist Zeit zum Spielen


----------



## Trekki (15. November 2014)

In 10 Jahren kommt sie um diese Uhrzeit zurück vom Spielen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2014)

...oha ! Gott bewahre mit Zehn ? Lass ihr von mir aus noch 18 Jahre Zeit.
Dann steh ich aber um 5:20 Uhr mit der Gasfanfare am Bett und dann ........... TRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (15. November 2014)

Wir sagen unseren Kindern 10 Jahre lang, dass sie mit 18 ausziehen sollen. 2 mal hat es schon geklappt, 2 müssen sich dies noch anhören.

Zurück zum wesentlichen: ich habe das Yinding bestellt. Mal schauen, ob es noch in der WP Zeit kommt. Ein funktionierendes Tacho erleichtert es enorm die Punkte korrekt einzutragen.


----------



## Konfuzius (15. November 2014)

Die ganzen China-Böller braucht man heutzutage doch gar nicht mehr in Hongkong kaufen.
Die gleichen Modelle gibt's doch inzwischen unwesentlich teurer auch direkt aus Deutschland.
Sofort geliefert und mit dem üblichen Rückgaberecht.

Im eBay einfach nach "CREE" suchen: http://www.ebay.de/sch/Radsport-/7294/i.html?_from=R40|R40&_nkw=cree


----------



## Pete04 (15. November 2014)

Ein feudaler Tip! Da können sich die Jungs den Weg zum Hauptzollamt sparen und haben teutonisches Recht inne Tasche!
Bedankt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ein feudaler Tip! Da können sich die Jungs den Weg zum Hauptzollamt sparen und haben teutonisches Recht inne Tasche!
> Bedankt!


Wenn man so toll mit den Smileys herzen mag, warum dann nicht gleich auch den virtuellen Sun-lighKter spendaboliseren


----------



## Pete04 (15. November 2014)

Verhiroot - 4 bis 5 Pänz - da wid nett romjehetz!


----------



## PoliceCar (16. November 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die ganzen China-Böller braucht man heutzutage doch gar nicht mehr in Hongkong kaufen.
> Die gleichen Modelle gibt's doch inzwischen unwesentlich teurer auch direkt aus Deutschland.
> Sofort geliefert und mit dem üblichen Rückgaberecht.
> 
> Im eBay einfach nach "CREE" suchen: http://www.ebay.de/sch/Radsport-/7294/i.html?_from=R40|R40&_nkw=cree



€170,- für DIMB-Mitglieder. Das Beste was mir bisher in Sachen Trailausleuchtung und Gewicht auf den Helm gekommen ist. Und ich habe schon 'ne Menge Leuchten durch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. November 2014)

Hubi, ich glaube, du musst schnell wieder ne Tour dazwischen hauen. Sonst driftet das Ganze hier zu einem Elektronik- und LED-Lampen Fred ab.


----------



## Trekki (16. November 2014)

Foto von Gestern, aufgenommen auf meiner Aufwärmrunde vor dem 7hills Treff



Damit die Akkus geladen werden können.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hubi, ich glaube, du musst schnell wieder ne Tour dazwischen hauen. Sonst driftet das Ganze hier zu einem Elektronik- und LED-Lampen Fred ab.



Ok, ich geb mir mühe, wird aber noch bis nächste WE dauern schätz ich


----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Damit die Akkus geladen werden können.



wenn man damit akkus laden könnte, wäre das ne saubere sache


----------



## BlackKnight29 (16. November 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ok, ich geb mir mühe, wird aber noch bis nächste WE dauern schätz ich



Und was machst Du von Mo bis Fr? Nicht biken??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. November 2014)

Doch schon, aber wer will das schon sehen


----------



## muschi (17. November 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Sowas würde mir definitiv keinen Spaß machen und ist ein weiteres abschrenkendes Beispiel dafür, wie man einen wunderschönen Sport unglücklich darstellen und ausführen kann.  Danke für Deinen Bericht und mein aufrichtiges Beileid...





jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wie wahr, wie wahr! Da wollten wir auch zuerst hin. Gut, dass wir gestern unsere eigene Tour in BAM gefahren sind. Schöner Bericht, wie immer Hubi!
> P.S.: Ich mag mundgerecht zugeschnittene GPS Tracks!



Jungs ihr habt recht, Schlange stehen ist doof und locker einen Trail runterknattern geht auch nicht.
Aber da muss ich trotzdem in dem Punkt widersprechen das diese Events Sinn machen.
Klassentreffen das ist es worum es geht, alles was sich kennt kommt nochmal außerhalb eines Rennens zusammen zum tratschen und klatschen.
Hat man ja in der Brennsaison wenig Zeit für.
Kontaktpflege und Gruppenkuscheln ist das Gebot solcher Events, somit ihr habt Recht.
Da lieber den kleinen Kreis suchen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. November 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Jungs ihr habt recht, Schlange stehen ist doof und locker einen Trail runterknattern geht auch nicht.
> Aber da muss ich trotzdem in dem Punkt widersprechen das diese Events Sinn machen.
> Klassentreffen das ist es worum es geht, alles was sich kennt kommt nochmal außerhalb eines Rennens zusammen zum tratschen und klatschen.
> Hat man ja in der Brennsaison wenig Zeit für.
> ...



Joha hast auch recht, wobei ich denke das von den 120-130 Mitreisenden höchstens 20% so aktiv sind wie ihr in Gruppe 1 
Denn das zeigt alleine schon wie im hinteren Teil Trails angefahren werden, also wenn diese Leute Rennen fahren, 
dann bis dato nur auf Teer ! Und das die dann da sind um außerhalb der Rennzeiten mal was zu schnaken kann ich mir auch nich vorstellen.
Denke eher es ist halt das viele Leute einfach dieses "Socialbiking" mitnehmen, siehe CriticalMass un so kram, hab ich jedenfalls während meiner Zeit für die Radrebellen auch so empfunden. Dazu kommt noch ne große Portion mangelnder Trail und Ortskenntnis und schon sind die Leute froh wennse mal was anderes sehen als die Hausrunde.

Was man aber auch noch erwähnen sollte: viele dieser Veranstalter/Organisatoren vernachlässigen den "After-Tour-Tourismus"
Da werden dann die Strecken genau von den oben beschriebenen immer und immer wieder abgebolzt,der GPS Track im Netz tut sein übriges dazu,
und schwups entstehen Chickenways wo du sie vorher nicht vermutet hättest. Ist mir hier inden Wäldern schon oft durch das abgrasen der TDH und Radrebellen aufgefallen, hab selber zu meiner aktiven Zeit versucht schwierigere Stellen zu vermeiden, weil erstensschieben da eh 90% aller Teilnehmer und zudem kommense dann und ballern so lange durch gehölt bis ein neuer Chickenway entstanden ist.

Naja is halt wie ich et jesacht hab: jedem Tierschen sein Pläsierschen !
Nach 4xTDH und 7x Radrebellen habe ich jedenfalls schnauze voll und halte mich fern von solchen Veranstaltungen.
Muss ja auch nich jeder da mitdämmeln, schätze fällt nich weiter auf wenn da paar dreckige Hunde fehlen.


----------



## Trekki (17. November 2014)

Radrebellen Touren kenne ich nicht. TDH schon.

Aber die CTF in Wehr finde ich ganz nett - dies ist eine beschilderte Tour (nicht geführt) mit einem Startfenster über ca. 2h. D.h. das ganze ist von Anfang bis zum Ende entspannt. Wer rasen will, kann rasen. Wer bei der Tour quatschen will - auch das klappt prima.
Das ganze ausserhalb vom eigenen Hausberg / Haustrail aber doch nicht so arg weit weg.
Bei anderen CTFs gibt es ein ähnliches Konzept.

Bei der Tour der Hoffnung in Wisskirchen ist leider auch das Konzept der geführten Tour. Mit ähnlichen Resultat wie von schraeg beschrieben - auch wenn sich die Leute in Leistungsklassen einteilen sollen (meist mit Selbstüberschätzung) bleibt von der Tour nur der gute Gedanke an die Hilfe für an Krebs erkrankte Kinder. Der MTB Spass kommt kaum auf.

-trekki


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Radrebellen Touren kenne ich nicht. TDH schon.
> 
> Aber die CTF in Wehr finde ich ganz nett - dies ist eine beschilderte Tour (nicht geführt) mit einem Startfenster über ca. 2h. D.h. das ganze ist von Anfang bis zum Ende entspannt. Wer rasen will, kann rasen. Wer bei der Tour quatschen will - auch das klappt prima.
> Das ganze ausserhalb vom eigenen Hausberg / Haustrail aber doch nicht so arg weit weg.
> ...


 
Radrebellen kannst du mit TDH vergleichen, 

CTF in Wehr war ich auch mal find ich auch nich schlecht. Andere CTF's in NRW/RLP hab ich noch nicht besucht,
dafür so einige Randonnees in Belgien, das ia ja quasi as gleiche nur mit wesentlich mehr Trailanteil sehr zu empfehlen 
Da ist MTB halt schon Volkssport und hat wesentlich mehr aktzeptanz als hier zu Lande.  Die einzigsten die da schonmal Meckern sind deutsche Wanderer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (18. November 2014)

Ganz gut gefallen hat mir zum " Saisonabschluss " immer der Wasgau Marathon in Lemberg.
Da kann man schnacken und auch brennen lassen, Staus wegen Überfüllung oder überschätzung
sind da eher selten. so meine Erfahrungen.
2014 leider ausgefallen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2014)

Die Rennerei i eh nix für Adipöse, ich lass das in Zukunft und fahre nur noch Touren zum schnacken, lachen und Spass haben.
Wobei ich das bei den Marathons auch eh immer gemacht hab, erster werde ich da eh nich von daher ......


----------



## GeDe (18. November 2014)

an adipös kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Aber besser als kachektisch, da weht einen schon
ein laues Lüftchen mitsamt Bike ins Gebüsch
Bis bald mal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2014)

* Der Härbscht !*

So wie angekündigt belästige ich euch nun mit den Taten vom Wochenende. Diesmal nahmen wir die Wälder und Fälder zwischen Wershofen/Hilterscheid und der Ahr bzw. Schuld unter die Stollen. Die Kumpanen hatten sich dort ein Touürschjen zusammen gebastelt welches bei bestem Härbschtwettah abgenudelt werden wollte. 

Der Anfag war schonmal Landschaft vom feinsten ! Morgens um neun ist hier die Welt in Ordnung !






Hier scheint sich ein Kettensägenfreestyler rumzutreiben





Zwei mal Zwergmurkel in der dicken Linde, davor der dicke Hubi





Härbscht ....





Immer im Schatten des Arembergs. Voll einfach wenn man in seiner Nähe wohnt hat man immer einen Fxpunkt zu navigation





Was für eine Gegend 





Märklin H0 ?





Trailspass kam natürlich auch nicht zu kurz





Manch einer brüllte vor Spass





Da rollt er hinweg





Nochmal ein Blick auf die Modelleisenbahn











Dann ging's auch mal ans eingemachte, hier im 0-Fehler Trail





"Nitt fallen" heisst heir die Dewiese





Dann ging's ab nach Hause





Überall Gegend ! Links, rechts, vorne, hinten, unten, oben ..... Gegend !











Die Meute





Das Resultat: sehr feine Tour in gefilden in denen ich bislang (leider) noch nicht so oft unterwegs war. Herrliches Herbstwetter,
jede Menge herrliche Gegend, schnuckelige Trails. Bikerherz was willst du mehr !

Die Rechnung:
45km /1200hm (+300 Pseudohömis für die Kaugummiwege  )​


----------



## Handlampe (24. November 2014)

Schöne Bilder, Hubert.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2014)

Hab ja auch mal endlich ne gescheite Kämerä


----------



## Pete04 (25. November 2014)

Tu mal Postfach leeren, oh Lurch - Historiengut will gesichtet werden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Tu mal Postfach leeren, oh Lurch - Historiengut will gesichtet werden...



Hab ich mir fürnkalten Winterabend vorm Kamin abgespeichert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2014)

* Wieder willen ! Der Winter kommt ... *

Jaja, er nähert sich langsam, der Winter, ob man's will oder nicht ! Heute musste ich dann auch noch bei 4°C und Nieselregen alleine los ..... im Dunkeln ! Die einen mit Arbeit eingedeckt der andere wahrscheinlich wiedermal kein Bock so stand lonely Hubi dann da mit seinen Chinaböllern. Gegen den Wind und den Fieselregen trat er an.






Doch er hatte eine Geheimwaffe !

*Van Halen !*
*



*
Und das hier ist dann die Standard Nightriderunde.
Breite Wege, keine Trails, muss halt so sein wenn man alleine im dunkeln unterwegs ist !
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mqusykfopnhqglon

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbewohner (26. November 2014)

Hi Hubi,
saustarke Geheimwaffe auf´m Ohr. Mucke aus meiner Jugend 
Damit bringst du mich auf eine Idee. VH ist echt geil!
Ich war gestern auch wieder alleine unterwegs mit den neuen Chinaböllern!
Beim nächsten "Nightride" nehme ich den hier :




 
Runnin with the  passt auch irgendwie besser zu uns, oder ?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (26. November 2014)

100000 Lux Beleuchtung auf den Augen und die neue AC/DC auf den Ohren..., aber Van Halen geht auch!!


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2014)

Warum ER mit Baum und Eule den Trail ausleuchten will wo China's Böller  Flaschenhalter und Sattelrohrklemme ausböllert 
ein Rätsel mir bleibt... Für ett Kaminfeuer:
http://www.wisoveg.de/

Rattendichtes Technikforum, vom Modelleisenbahner bis zum Bergmolch alles gefördert... Hau mal'n Scheit druff,
damit werden die Abende länger, der Pete...


----------



## on any sunday (27. November 2014)

Mit klassischer Mucke durch den dunklen Eifelwald, sehr gut. Aber für die Runde reichen die Langspielplatten Van Halen I und II nicht aus, da muss man noch was drauf packen, Man on the lead mountain


----------



## Enrgy (27. November 2014)

ah, ronny james, der alte dio...modert nun auch schon über 4 jahre in der kiste


----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2014)

Leider noch etwas vor meiner Zeit. Ich kenn den Ronny erst seit Holy Diver und bei Dream Evil sind wir dann zu Moped-Zeiten auf Schlammpartys mit Korn, Bier, Schnaps und Wein in Matschgruben rumgehüpft. Natürlich mit anständiger Matte auf dem Kopf. Mit 20 musste ich dann zum Mattenarzt. Der hat mir sauber die Haar geschnieden, damit der Kompaniefeldwebel auch zufrieden war. Dann war Schluss mit Turbo Lover und wünsch dir was.
Wünschen hätte auch nix geholfen, aber nur ein halbes Jahr später hatte ich wieder eine Bierdose in der Hand. Die Musik hat sich kurzzeitig geändert. Bei 40 Grad in der Somali-Wüste war Bier ein existenzielles Grundnahrungsmittel. Der Beginn einer never ending story... Schön war`s, damals.  An Mountainbikes war da noch nicht zu denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. November 2014)

Heute nix mit 100000 Lux am Himmel..


 

... hell genug wars trotzdem...


 


 

... und heute Abend gebe ich der Lampe die Brust, damit es morgen für mich wieder kraftvoll leuchten kann


----------



## Pete04 (28. November 2014)

Datt nennt die Wetterfee Sven Plöger "ein lebensbejahendes Einheitsgrau"... Mit watt für Zeug ihr euch so durch die Wälder
bewegt... Männer, die in Kisten singen, Holy Moly....


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> ... und heute Abend gebe ich der Lampe die Brust, damit es morgen für mich wieder kraftvoll leuchten kann
> Anhang anzeigen 338925



gibt es eine versteckte funktion in den lampen, die per bluetooth bei ordenltich lumen auch im flachsten flachland bei trübstem wetter dieses bild auf die brille zaubert? oder muß man da zusätzlich noch was rauchen? fragen über fragen...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (28. November 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> gibt es eine versteckte funktion in den lampen, die per bluetooth bei ordenltich lumen auch im flachsten flachland bei trübstem wetter dieses bild auf die brille zaubert? oder muß man da zusätzlich noch was rauchen? fragen über fragen...


Nee..., ich glaube bei dieser Trübheit stösst selbst Cannabis an seine Grenzen, zumal dessen Konsum sich vllt kontraproduktiv auswirken könnte und plötzlich weisse Rehe mit rosa gekleideten Förster auf dem Trail erscheinen 
Daher empfehle ich stattdessen die An- und Verwendung von Camera+ oder einen gelben Filter..., das sorgt für  eine gesunde aufhellende und auffrischende Wirkung der eigenen Wahrnehmung...

Heute früh stand mir nur der "Low-Modus" zur Verfügung...


 

... gegen Mittag war dann auch die volle Stufe da und häng jetzt noch ne Ehrenrunde dran


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. November 2014)

*Grenzgänger*

Nach laaanger Zeit nochmal im Lande der Schmuggler und Kaffeejäger unterwegs gewesen. Seit der EU ists ja ruhig geworden da oben, aber die Landen sind ja noch immer da. Also nochmal mit neuesten Kartenkenntnissen auf Entdeckertour gegangen um alten Schmugglern aufzuspüren. Zwischen Hellenthal und Rocherath boCKste ich mir durch die Gegend.

Erstmal waren da wo angeblich Pfade sein sollten ein Stereotrail !





Dann fand ich aber doch noch was einspuriges, an dessen Ende mich eine rumpelige Treppe überraschte





Dann hinauf... hinauf... hinauf zum Weissen Stein durch liebliche Prethbachtal. Eisvogelwanderweg.... keine Eisvögel gesehn, dafür eisige Zehen, kein Wetter für die Sommerlatschen ! wenig später bei Adis Panzergebiss ... hat Zahnausfall





Liebe Frauen ... ihr seid vielleicht schon mit einem glücklich ... dann schaut mal was in der Eifel los ist ....





Aussichtsturm am Weissen Stein ist fast fertig ... nur an der Aussicht müssen se noch feilen, am besten zum nebelfreien Gebiet erklären !





Dann stand ich wieder vor diesem komischen Panzergebiss. Hielt mal ausschau nach Panther, Tiger und Sherman. Sum Glück keinen gesehn ! Was für eine Sinnlose Verschwendung, wenn man mal bedenkt wie lange das Gebiss gewesen ist und was dasfür ne Plackerei gewesen sein muss. Kann wohl jeder nachvollziehen wer mal eine Bodenplatte oder Fundament von Hand gegossen hat.





Dann übertrat ich die Deutsch-Belgische Grenze, überall interessantes zu lesen, brauchte schonmal morgens keine Zeitung !  Aber leider watt kalt um die alle zu lesen drum weiter zum nächsten Tagespunkt





Da is das DING !  Dem weissen Stein im boCKsvenn





Isset net schön hier .... überall Wald und Gegend .... Gegend und Wald ... Wald und Gegend ...





An der Holzwarche dann nochmal einspurig unterwegs





Wattn Mopped von Baum wa ?





Holzwarche ! Sollte man sich merken, schönes Tal mit Pfädchen wie an der Perlenkette ...





Sonne ! Direkt mal für ne Pause nutzen...





..und schaut mal was es zum ersten Advent gab !





So lässt sich die Landschaft geniessen:





Dann wurd's nich mehr so lustig. Nach nem Hubbel geriet ich in ne Treibjagd ! In Deutschland ist das schon doof,aber in Belgien fühlte ich mich da noch unwohler .. zumal mit schwatze Büchs&Jack. Schnell wird dader weiße Helm zum Zielobjekt. Habmich dann mal annen Trekker mit Holztransport rangehangen umaus der misere rauszukommen, leider ohne den Pfad am Jansbach zu suchen. Irgendwo unterhalb von Rcherath schloss ich dann im Oleftal wieder auf. Erstmal wieder Puls runterfahren und entspannen ...

... ander "Johnny-Brücke" verweilte ich erstmal ein wenig. Die ist nach nem armen Kerl benannt ( ein US-Soldat welcher nach dem Krieg in Hellenthal der Liebe wegen kleben geblieben ist ) De wurde indunkler Nacht nach einem Handgemenge von deutschen Zöllnern erschossen. Sowas von Sinnlos ! 





Dann war'sauch fast geschafft, nochmal Gegend ...





... frostiges Pfädchen an der Antonius Brücke...










Dann war ich auch schon wieder am Kaugummi-Seeuferweg der Oleftalsperre. So dämmelte ich den Rest daher ...










Darechtsder "Treppentrail" wartet auf eine Erstbefahrung 





Fazit: nettes Touürschjen zwischen Prethbach und Holzwarche, zwischen Panzerpserren und Brückelchen. Wäre die doofe Treibjagd nich gewesen wär's Rund gewesen. So aber auch in Ordnung zumal zwar kaltes aber schönes Wettah !
Ausbaufähig,was für's Auge statt der Technik. ​


----------



## Pete04 (30. November 2014)

Da scheint ja alles "tacko" zu sein inne Schmugglerregion... Bei Eifelaners mit <=> 18G auf Touren... - war datt venntypische Vennbraun der Rur heute noch Original? - irgendwo muss der Druck ja raus...mir kam 'se heute dunkler vor, ick ahne watt... Dem Adi sing Zäng: 69 Jahre nach
Körperverlust muss auch de umtriebigste Krankenkasse mal Dentalpflege einstellen, insofern: roger,roger...
Pic of the day: datt Wegeskruzifix inne vermeintlich gespaltene Hainbuche - sofort annet Erzbistum Köln verkaufen von Wegen Ritus siegt über rauhbeinigen Heiden - für den Jahreskalender suchen die so Zückerchen sicher händeringend! Hasse mal wieder nix liegen lassen, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (1. Dezember 2014)

Advent - Zeit für beschauliches Liedgut am Kaminfeuer: 
Lufthol': Oh Eifelpapst - tue dich kund - watt hatt datt braun der Rur für'n Grund?!
Da hasse mal Aufgabe, Hörr Reimreiter....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Dezember 2014)

War aber'n kurzes Lied 

Braunes Wasser in der Rur ? Kommt vom Torf aus dem Venn da wo die Rur ja entspringt. Is auch relativ saure Plörre da oben, deswegen is nix mit Angeln im Venn ! Bildet auch schonmal diese komischen Schaumwölkchen, dat is net weil Mutti zu viel Waschmittel dosiert hat sondern wegen de Bestandteile ausm torf im Wasser der Rur. Kannsde auch nachlesen und zwar HIER


----------



## GeDe (2. Dezember 2014)

Iss aber super Aquarienwasser


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Dezember 2014)

Jaja, wenn das mal unten bei dir ankommt iss das ja auch von mehreren Bächleins verdünnt worden und durch die riesen Schwammenaue gegangen, nehm mal das an der Quellfassung der Rur, dann guckste mal wie sich deine Fische schön auflösen.
Kann angeblich bis zu pH3 haben, das entspricht in etwa Cola, haste da maln Stück Fleisch eingelegt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. Dezember 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> War aber'n kurzes Lied
> 
> Braunes Wasser in der Rur ? Kommt vom Torf aus dem Venn da wo die Rur ja entspringt. Is auch relativ saure Plörre da oben, deswegen is nix mit Angeln im Venn ! Bildet auch schonmal diese komischen Schaumwölkchen, dat is net weil Mutti zu viel Waschmittel dosiert hat sondern wegen de Bestandteile ausm torf im Wasser der Rur. Kannsde auch nachlesen und zwar HIER


Aus dem Fred geht aber auch keiner dümmer nach Hause!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Dezember 2014)

Nunja,im Internet kann man sich halt immer schlau machen, wenn man will 
Zudem Arbeite ich tagtäglich mit verschiedensten Arten von Wasser


----------



## Trekki (3. Dezember 2014)

In Windeln gebunden?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2014)

:d das auch  aber dann eher "nebenberuflich"


----------



## Trekki (5. Dezember 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das Ding habe ich auch schon unter Beobachtung.  Ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht deinerseits wäre sehr hilfreich. Benötige noch eine Funzel für die 24h Rennen im nächsten Jahr.


Meine Funzel ist heute gekommen. Genau genommen schon am 2., da war ich aber nicht da.

Einschreiben




Box




Inhalt



Stirnband, Akku, Netzteil, Brenner, 2 Gummis

Akku



Das Thema "Zugentlastung" muss wohl noch geübt werden. 

Montiert




In der Position montiert wird das Tacho gestört. Gegenüber dem Karma (rechts) extrem hell. Morgen ist premiere auf der Ghetto-Tour

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (6. Dezember 2014)

Heiliger Bimbam - die Risebar der Enterprise!  Ich such' noch den Beam-Schalter, aber alles andere iss da wo's hingehört -
kann mers mit gefühlten 3.500 Lumen am Lenker eigentlich die querende Sau grillen?
Bitte um Erfahrungswerte, der Pete  Ernsterer Teil der Frage, dear John: muss noch Zollamt oder geht das mittlerweile
netter im Ablauf - bedankt für Antwort...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2014)

Gugsdu grüner Aufkleber ! Steht druff: von zollamtlicher Behandlung befreit wiebei mir ooch:






@Trekki: dann scheints wohl auch ein wenig am Sigma zu liegen, bei mir passiert nullimo, selbst wenn die Lampe direkt neben dem Tacho gehalten wird. Kam deineauch über NL ?


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Dezember 2014)

Danke für das fotomäßige unboxing der Lampe!  Der Lampenkopf sieht ja recht schick aus. O.k., rot ist jetzt nicht so meine Farbe, aber da gibt`s ja auch andere Möglichkeiten. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange der Akku so hält. Den Ein/Ausschalter kann man dann auch gleich als Rücklicht benutzen so hell wie er leuchtet. 

Tachoprobleme habe ich keine, da keiner vorhanden. Garmin Edge 705/800 mit LED-Lampen machen keine Probleme.

Ich denke ich werde im Januar mal ne Testbestellung machen. Da beginnen sowieso neue Auf- und Umbauprojekte in Sachen Bike. Winterzeit ist bei mir immer Bastelzeit und der Postbote muss ja auch beschäftigt werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2014)

Akku hält bei mir immer locker die 2 1/2 Stunden durch, zu 80% im Vollastbetrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. Dezember 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das Thema "Zugentlastung" muss wohl noch geübt werden...



das ist bei lupine auch nicht anders


----------



## Trekki (6. Dezember 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> @Trekki: dann scheints wohl auch ein wenig am Sigma zu liegen, bei mir passiert nullimo, selbst wenn die Lampe direkt neben dem Tacho gehalten wird. Kam deineauch über NL ?


Meine Sigma kann natürlich auch ein sensibelchen sein. Da habe ich keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.

Mein Paket kam auch über Rotterdam.

Der Zoll hat meine Lampe auch mit dem grünen Aufkleber duchgewunken. Das Siegel der OVP war allerdings gebrochen




-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (6. Dezember 2014)

die öffnen doch immer alle pakete. erkennt man an der danach verwendeten klarsicht klebefolie, mit der außen alles wieder verschlossen wird. habe mich früher schon immer gewundert, warum da 2 verschiedene kleberollen (braun und klarsicht) vom versender verwendet werden. doch die klare ist vom zoll.


----------



## Pete04 (6. Dezember 2014)

> Gugsdu grüner Aufkleber ! Steht druff: von zollamtlicher Behandlung befreit wiebei mir ooch:


Manche Aufkleber behaupten auch: "Frei von Trichinen".... Immer vor Erstgebrauch erhitzen sacht de Omma!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2014)

*After Nik Laus Tour*

So, auch diesen Sonntag schossen wir wieder durch's Gemüse.  Ganz wiederlich über MTB Highways und Pfädchen.
Was für eine Matschprappe ... endgeil  Wir reisten von der Heimat gen Heidentempel weil wir so Fromm sind und um später noch eine Ortsbegehung in Nettersheim und am Brääähberesch zu machen

Zunächst mal wie gesagt über altbekannte Höhen im Zönnchen





Immer im Visier: der nächste Trail





Dann waren wir an der Heidenkirche, manch einem viel es schwer die Opfergaben nicht aufzuessen !





Dann wiedermal ein schönes Pfädchen, wie hier am Kräuterpfad bei Zingsheim





Dann kamen wir wie gesagt zur Ortsbegehung in Nettersheim. Diese wurde deshalb auf die Agenda gesetzt weil's dort Menschen gibt die behaupten in Nettersheim könnte man im Winter kein Bike fahren wiel da IMMER Schnee liegt, das auch Sonntags bei Sonnenschein ! Die Bewohner des Ortes rotten sich daher in einer Muffbude zusammen und fahren "Indoor-Cycling" oder "Spinning" oder wie man das nennt. Da tritt man quasi auf der Stelle, der Hintere hat ständig den Ar... vom Vorderen vor der Nase und vorne brüllt einer, dazu hört man Musik, vornehmlich mit stupidem gehämmer. Warum tun die das ? Na weil in Nettersheim IMMER Schnee liegt ! Wie hier zum Beispiel am Hirschberg:




Ganz fiese Nummer mit den Schnee hier ! Das wir überhaupt den Einstieg zum Trail gefunden haben !!! 

Doch dann ... ja dann hatten wir auf einmal alle Verständnis für den Schmerz und die Entbehrung aller Nettersheimer im Winter kein MTB fahren zu können gehbat. Denn fast wären auch wir Opfer des Schnee's geworden. Gut 100hm oberhalb von Nettersheim wären wir dann auch fast in einer Schneewechte stecken geblieben, nur mit Müh & Not konnten wir uns aus dem Hinderniss befreien:





Man was waren wir nach der Querung dieses Schneefeldes fertig, dazu kam noch diese sibirische Kälte von 4°C ... über NULL ! Also weiter ... zur nächsten Ortsbegehung. Diese fand am Brääähberesch in Weyer statt. Dort gabs erstmal Gegend:






Dann schauten wir uns den nahegelegenen Pfad nochmals an. So trug es sich vor Jahren zu das hier im Pfad ganz in der Nähe ein Mitfahrer von uns zerschellte. Er hatte eine klitzekleine Bodenwelle von ca.1,5m Tiefe übersehen und legte den heute legendären "Brääähberesch-Frontflip" hin, was ihm ab sofort den Namen "Flughahn von und zu Weyer" einbrachte. Da wir schonmal hier waren nutzen wir die Zeit für eine erneute Ortsbegehung,die wie folgt dokumentiert wurde:




So in etwa müsste es damals ausgesehen haben !

Hier im Bild zu erkennen: die kleine Bodenwelle !





Naja wirkliche Klarheit brachte die Ortsbegehung dann doch nicht, warum er damals ungebremst hier durchpfefferte bleibt uns schleierhaft ! Egal wir reisten weiter ... über wiederlich von Pferden zerstampfte Wege, die Viecher taugen echt nur für die Salami.. oder Sauerbraten ! Die machen einfach aus allem Edrpüree. Das Pferd ist überigens das einzigste Tier welches das A...loch auf dem Rücken trägt wusstet  ihr das schon ? 

Nach 50km und saftigen 1100hm ( +x für Matsch  ) hatten wir Flasche leer ! Kiloweise spritzen wir den Dreck von Mensch und Material. Aber wiedermal ein seeeehr Erkentnissreicher Sonntag bei schönstem Wetter. Erkentnisreich daher weil wir erkannte haben das wir weiterhin unserm Motto treu bleiben:







       ​


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich fühle mich momentan nicht angesprochen, da ich keine andere Wahl habe. Aber mit deiner Genehmigung würde ich diesen kleinen Bericht mal an meine B-TEAM Kollegen weiterleiten. Die sind nämlich auch zu Indoor Walzentretern mutiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2014)

Immer mehr von den Weichflöten ......


----------



## B_u_b_bi (8. Dezember 2014)

NANANANA so kann ich das aber nicht unterschreiben!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2014)

Mal widda wunderschöner "Wettabericht"! Fotos kommen feudal farbfreudisch daher, mein FavPic die drei wohlgenährten 
"Heiden an Eichenblättern" anne Kultstätte - ihr habt doch den Adventskalender -sowohl eigen als vonne Kinners - schon
komplett jeplündert, gelle?! Latürnich knapp dahinter der Flughahn mitte gekniffenen Pumpswaden!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2014)

B_u_b_bi schrieb:


> NANANANA so kann ich das aber nicht unterschreiben!



Sondern ? 



Pete04 schrieb:


> Mal widda wunderschöner "Wettabericht"! Fotos kommen feudal farbfreudisch daher, mein FavPic die drei wohlgenährten
> "Heiden an Eichenblättern" anne Kultstätte - ihr habt doch den Adventskalender -sowohl eigen als vonne Kinners - schon
> komplett jeplündert, gelle?! Latürnich knapp dahinter der Flughahn mitte gekniffenen Pumpswaden!



Mit Adventskalender-Plünderei geb ich mich nich mehr dran, ich hau die Schoki jetzt in ganzen Tafeln im Grob-Modus wech !


----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2014)

Gibt datt Bildmaterial formidabel wieder - nix verunstaltet 'nen formidablen Köter! Gruß auch an die begleitenden Volltafeln!
Never change a flying flughahn....


----------



## B_u_b_bi (9. Dezember 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sondern ?


Gestern 2,5h durchs Eifler Voralpenland. Hab sogar Schnee gesehn! 
Also nix mit Walzentreter!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2014)

Geht doch


----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. Dezember 2014)

Schnee, oder was davon noch übrig ist, habe ich heute auf meiner Tour erst ab 600 über NHN gesehen ..


----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. Dezember 2014)

B_u_b_bi schrieb:


> Also nix mit Walzentreter!



Die einzigen Walzen die ich trete sind die auf meinem Mountainbike(s) ...


----------



## B_u_b_bi (9. Dezember 2014)

Naja, 2.25er oder 2.2er Reifen vermag ich bei mir nicht als Walzen zu bezeichen.
Aber da gibts ja auch anderes aufm Markt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2014)

*Die weiße Pracht*

Der Außenposten Kommern rückte am heutigen sonnigen Sonntag aus um die Schneefälle der letzten Nacht zu bewerten.
Wertung für Kommern: Null Punkte ! Also los, da wo's Hügelig und hoch wird.

Zunächst: Wolkenspiele bei Huuestel






Der Mond hat heut morgenverpennt! Mach dich weg Alter !






Dann bei Wolfgarten:   alles weiß ! Herrlich ... also hinein in die weiße Pracht





Bachquerungen im Winter besser trockenen Fusses





Näääää wat schöööhööön





Winterlandschaft bei Wolfgarten.... Zucker !











Dann wurds mit dem Schnee ein wenig weniger und untenrum eher braun. Am Tiefpunkt angekommen ging's über das nette Urftbrückelchen










Is klar 20km/h bei 16% Steigung ...im Schnitt !





Aaaaaaaaaaaaaachtung !










Päuschen muss auch mal sein wa !





Obe weiß... unte braun





Da war maln Flugplatz früher





Die riesen Propeller von Dreiborn....über100m sollen die sein





Frozen Fruits





Dann ging's nach Gemünd. Am Kanzelweg war's oben noch bisschen weiß ....





... und unten dann braun 





Also wieder rauf, damit's wieder weiß wird





Garstiger Ginster versperrte mir den Weg. Zu viel Schneelast





Jetzt aberab nach Hause





... da simmer schon wieder daheim...





... so nu schnell WischiWaschi macheeeen, dat Essen steht schon so gut wie aufm Tisch 






Schön war's !!! Ein wenig hab ich Ihn ja dann doch vermisst den Schnee, hatte sich ja letzten Winter gar nicht blicken lassen.
Mehr muss er aber nich mit denMuskeln spielen, das reicht vorerst für's Gemüt. Kopf kann jetzt auf Winter eingenordet werden ​


----------



## Pete04 (14. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwann müssen mers zwangsweise mal übereinander fallen.... heute gefühlt 14:00 mit Veranstaltung im Rücken:




Watt rotes Rundes hätte mir eijentlich am bello Horizonte auffallen müssen - ett sinn wohl die Augen.....
Die letzten Wochen scheinen mers stets de selve Bösch ze lustere.... Ah: Qualitätsmanagement!


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Wintertour. Dem ollen Fackelträger am Sonnenwendenplatz hat`s bestimmt etwas gefröstelt. Haltung zum Gruß: Vorbildlich! Finger lang, Brust raus, Bauch rein. So muss dat.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2014)

um 14:00 Uhr lag ich schon vollgefressen quer vorm Kamin !
Der frühe Vogel fängt dem Wurm


----------



## eifeler91 (16. Dezember 2014)

Klasse Bilder  Da freue ich mich direkt wieder auf das Biken in der Heimat, wenn ich übermorgen heim komme


----------



## Trekki (23. Dezember 2014)

Da hier seit einigen Tage nichts Los ist möchte ich das Lampenthema wieder aufwärmen.



Trekki schrieb:


> Das Thema "Zugentlastung" muss wohl noch geübt werden.






Enrgy schrieb:


> das ist bei lupine auch nicht anders



Dies sehe ich anders. Hier ein Foto von einem Lupine Akku (leider auf den Hintergrund fokussiert)



Alles ist fest vergossen, dünne Litzen ohne Zugentlastung sind nicht sichtbar.

Und der Lupine Stecker ist gut gegen Schmutz gesichert




Aber das Ergebnis in der Kategorie "Licht" kann sich sehen lassen. Hier mal ein kurzer Ausschnitt aus einem Nightride mit der YINDING Lampe auf dem Helm montiert




Was hier leider nicht gut herauskommt ist die Steuung vom Licht: es gibt einen hellen Kern aber dazu noch einen angenehm breiten Bereich mit Streulicht - in alle Richtungen. D.h. ein überhängender Ast wird sichtbar.
Der dunkle Fleck im Lichtkegel wird wohl nur Dreck sein, die Aufnahme ist nach einer Schlammtour gemacht worden. Live ist mir aber nichts aufgefallen.

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (24. Dezember 2014)

der deckel am akku ist nur aufesteckt. kannste ja mal abziehen, dann siehste daß die kabel darunter auch nur normal angelötet sind ohne weitere zugentlastung. der deckel bringt in der beziehung garnix. war zumindest bei meinem wilma-akku so.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2014)

*Einen schönen Rest vom Fest und nen guten Rutsch !*​
*Und nicht vergessen, band heisser Tip auch in 2015:
beim Biken vornehmlich drauf achten das die gummierten Parts nach unten zeigen !

Hier noch ein poetischer Erguss, kommt von Dominosteinen und Marzipankartoffeln intravenös !!!*​
*



*​


----------



## Eifelbewohner (26. Dezember 2014)

*Und ist der Bauch auch nachher dick und rund,
die Hauptsache man ist gesund.
Den Body gespickt mit einigen Pfund, 
ins neue Jahr rollt es sich am besten kugelrund.*

*Aber keine Sorge…und das ist Gewiss,
ohne Winterspeck, klappert schnell vor Kälte das Gebiss.*

*Und fährt der Biker im Frühjahr durch Matsch und Dreck,
ist der Speck auch schnell wieder weg.*

*Oder man versucht es mal hiermit:*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (26. Dezember 2014)

Guter 6-Pack-Trick


----------



## Pete04 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ett fällt moralisch der Poet - wenn Plautze Richtung Kette strebt!
Danke, ihr Musen der Eifel - hier muss langsam auch ma' Biografie her...sonst gehen Perlen verloren!
Morgen soll Gevatter Schnee kommen - da freun mers uns druff....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Dezember 2014)

Frau Holle hatte mit uns erbarmen. Aber in der Eifel hats ja auch geschneit wie man hört


----------



## B_u_b_bi (28. Dezember 2014)

Jap, hat es!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (28. Dezember 2014)

Über 25cm Neuschnee gestern im Taunus...


 
... haben mich heute zur Flucht in mein Exil in die Eifel veranlasst. 
Hier rollt es hoffentlich morgen bisschen besser.


----------



## Pete04 (28. Dezember 2014)

Dem Hubi zum Wohle - Dreiborner Höhe:




Satt Zeusch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2015)

*Da rollt der dicke wieder !
Einroller Zwofuffzehn*

Leider hat sich mein Saisonstart 2015 etwas verzögert. Hatte mir im Urlaub in Ösiland ne schöne Infektion mit Fieber eingefangen, die wollte erstmal auskuriert werden. Nu läuft der Aparillo wieder ... zwar ganz langsam aber er läuft !

Da isser im Gemüse, der Dicke:





Muss ganz schön in die backen blasen .... Weihnachtsplätzchen hinterliessen ihre Nebenwirkung !





Am bekannten Kreuz war Wendepunkt





DemAparillo war auch mal froh wieder frische Luft zu bekommen





Zwar watt stief kam aber noch um die Ecken rum





Im Billiger Wald hab ich tiefe Spuren hinterlassen, die MTBler machen ja alles kapott.
Hoffentlich kommen die da morgen noch mit den Baufahrzeugen durch. Schaut euch meine Spur an ( rote Pfeile )





Irgendwann war ich so am Ar....äääh kaputt das ich das Verkehrsmittel wechseln musste. Der Fahrradträger ist von Thule





..geht wieder los... so stay tuned in Zwofuffzehn !​


----------



## Holzlarer (16. Januar 2015)

wieder mal ein toller tourbericht mit fotos, die lust machen sich selbst aufs bike zu schwingen



schraeg schrieb:


> ..geht wieder los..


 na dann freu ich mich schon auf weitere berichte

mach weiter so! (und dann gibt sich das mit dem dicken auch schon wieder)


----------



## Pete04 (16. Januar 2015)

Na - datt Shuttle iss ja sicherlich den Rettungsringen jewachsen... aber: Juchhe, die graphitbröselnde Zunft der Scholle iss ja damit
wieder komplett im Ländle, dann dürfen ab jetzt wieder Burgen jestürmt und Bäche vermaledeit werden in für de Nachwelt unbezahlbaren
Erlebnistouren! Froschn hasse wohl anjesteckt mit hinterhältigem Virus - datt vitale Grün wär' Frühling für ett Auge...
Lass mal schauen wer's 2015 mehr - vorzeischbaren - Bachtälern den Stempel aufdrückt, der Pete.


----------



## route61 (16. Januar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... Hatte mir im Urlaub in Ösiland ne schöne Infektion mit Fieber eingefangen, die wollte erstmal auskuriert werden. ...


Das is aber doch kein Grund, aus dem WP auszusteigen. An wem soll ich mich nun orientieren? 



schraeg schrieb:


> Im Billiger Wald hab ich tiefe Spuren hinterlassen, die MTBler machen ja alles kapott....



Billiger Wald ist nicht so schlimm. So lange du den Kreuztrail ganz lässt ... Der hält ja zum Glück was aus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2015)

Froschn is momentan in der Radiologie.
Hab da so zwei nette "Kratzer"entdeckt, die werden mal auffe Flinte jenommen.
Will doch dem grünen Froschn behalten, die Radonauten hamja nur noch lieblose schwarze Frösche-

Jo schau mal, hab da schon ein zwei Sachen ins Auge gefasst,muss aber ersma Rettungsring loswerden und Schenkel aufbauen !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2015)

*Hometrails Check*

Heuer ging's dann gleich nochmal los, wa !
Jetz wo ich einmal Schwung aufgenommen hab muss man die Trägheit der Massen nutzen !
Mal die heimischen Wälder und Fälder gecheckt. Noch alles im Lot.
 Zunächst kleiner dicker Wichtelmann imEickser Busch an der Agrippa Strasse:





Dann Buntsandsteinfels"ch"en runtergekachelt und durch diese nette Zaungasse entfleucht:





Es folgte wenig spektakuläres Geläuf entlang des Rotbachs zu den Weingartener Höfen, dahinter die Querung des Baches. Heute hab ich mal die "Weichei-Variante" genommen ( muschi-variante wird ja im Forum mittlerweile immer zweideutiger  ) Bei 2°C hatte ich nich wirklich Lust auf nasse Füsse.





Dahinter war mal alleskapott. Da wird wohl einneuer Weg angelegt schätze ich. Dann hinüber zum Gebetshaus auf dem Eulenberg





Hinter dem Kapellchen folgt ein Treppchen:





Und gleich nebenan ein Domizil mit ganz besonderem Namen ! Ein wirklich kreativer Mensch der diese Hütte benannt hat.
Ist aber auch recht einfach erklärt: Hubertus von Lüttich ist der Schutzpatron derJäger, und das hier ist ne Jägershütte !





Dann stampfte ich hinüber in die Schavener Heide. Die Jungs von der Wehr haben hier immer des Nachts Fahrunterricht mt dem Zetos. Die haben mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. Hab mich auf federleichten Sohlen hinweg begeben, nich das ich denen ihre Spielbahn kaputt mache mit dem Bike.





Aus der Heide brachte mich der Iiiiiiiiisebahntrail. Über selbige ging's in den Mechernicher Busch. An einer überregional bekannten Stelle war'smal wieder kaum matschig. Sauber eingeparkt:





Skinwall:





An den Catstones war "HighNoon", Jogger, hundebesitzer, alles vertreten. Schnell weg hier. Zu guter letzt den Pizza runter, eine Instutition bei Touren die in Kommern enden.





So war's dann auch geschehn. Zu Hause Mensch und Material von dem bisschen Dreck befreit unddann dem Mittagessen gefrööööhnt. Schöner Sonntach noch 
Hubi​


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2015)

Pah! Habbich ett doch jeahnt datt datt ganze Gewimmere von wegen "Rettungsringe" unn "Wadendefizite" nur den räudigen Beutling
blenden sollten! Der "Burgenkampf" gilt damit als aufjenommen - und selten so 'nen räudisch, matschigen Schlappen jesehn wie
im Vorbericht - da zählt jedes Gramm Körpergewicht um die Noppen noch an Boden zu binden!
(Ach so! Ein bei de Selbstknippsers weitverbreitetes Übel - zentral ziehrt de Fott datt Pic...
Heimisch kann ich dem begegnen (klebe Jaffa-Tape 4x5cm über ett Zentrum vom Notebook - funkt!) - könnte da zukünftig Werbung stehen? Fläche iss ja da!!!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2015)

*Hometrail-Check 2.0 -Winter Edition*

So heuer war nochmal Hometrailcheck angesagt. Is mir momentan zu doof weiter raus zu eiern. Heute hab ich mir aber Verstärkung in Form von drei Kötern mitgenommen. Killerwade, Steigeisen und Robinator waren mit von der Partie. 

So muss das zu Hause in der Einfahrt aussehn, dann hat man alles Richtig gemacht !





Einrollen im Eickser Busch






Abrollen aufm Buntsandsteingedöns





Ja wo rollen sie denn ?





Mrs.Liberty is jetz auch Köter !





Der Robinator muss um's Eck... im Museumstrail





Die Heimat ! Immer um die Kirche sind wir rum !





Trails bis die Heide wackelt





Der Robinator im Iiiiiisebahntrail





Da rollen sie hinweg





Gehölz ist kein wirkliches Hinderniss für Köter ... die sind zumeist Nobby Nic bereift 





Ab durch's Gebüsch





Steigeisen im Sinklfug an den Catstones ... lokale Bikegrösse wurde auch in der Nähe geortet





Guck nich so erschrocken, das bin nur ich !





Wie immer geht's zum Schluss auf den heiligen Berg





Ganz klar was danach folgt oder? Der Pizzatrail !





Nette Sonntagsvormittags Beschäftigung. Relativ wenig Matsch, Wetter gut, lustije Mitfahrer .... Herz was willst du mehr !​


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2015)

hat ja echt wenig schnee bei euch gegeben. schon hier bei mir vor der tür auf schlappen 50hm ist noch geschlossene schneedecke, trotz ganzem tag tauwetter. da möcht ich nicht wissen, wie es erst in solingen ausschaut. 
naja, morgen früh weiß ichs, wenn ich wieder gen arbeit auf knapp 400hmm rauf darf...


----------



## Pete04 (25. Januar 2015)

Pizza iss auch Lebensart! zumindest inne Voreifel! Wobei ett die immer kurz vor Schluss gibt und ich keine Ahnung hab' wo 'se liegt - am dauernd matschigen Weiher?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2015)

@energy: nja, Samstag hatte es Vormittags ca. 10cm geschneit, hat aber nach Mittag schon wieder angefangen zu tauen. Kommern ist oft gerade so an der Grenze des Schneefalls, 3km davor is oft noch nix. Egal, umbedingt brauchen tu ich die weisse schei**e hier nicht !

@Pete04: kenau am ewig braunen Gewässer, da is ja ein Lokal welches für den Namen gesorgt hat unweit davon kann man den ganz leicht zumindest von unten finden !


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2015)

@hubi
bei euch ist ja auch oft "eifelföhn", mit entspr. höheren temperaturen. bei uns ist fast alles liegengeblieben und abends um 7 war schon wieder frost.
richtig spaß macht der weiße dreck auch erst, wenn er gefroren ist und die sonne vom blauen himmel lacht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2015)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @hubi
> bei euch ist ja auch oft "eifelföhn", mit entspr. höheren temperaturen. bei uns ist fast alles liegengeblieben und abends um 7 war schon wieder frost.
> richtig spaß macht der weiße dreck auch erst, wenn er gefroren ist und die sonne vom blauen himmel lacht.


 
... genau ! Unter den Füssen ne Schaltafel und 50cm feinster Puderzucker ... und unten ne schöne Sonnenterasse uund ein Kakao mit Rum


----------



## Pete04 (26. Januar 2015)

Oh örtlich Kundiger... iss "Rund um Euskirchen" eigentlich natürlichen Todes gegangen oder gab ett Sterbehilfe?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Oh örtlich Kundiger... iss "Rund um Euskirchen" eigentlich natürlichen Todes gegangen oder gab ett Sterbehilfe?


 
Keine Ahnung, aber das is normal im laufe der Zeit verschieben sich halt die Dinge ! JFFR war ja auch mal weitaus belebter, is ja mehr oder weniger PFFR geworden


----------



## sinux (27. Januar 2015)

Zur Zeit ist tatsächlich sehr ruhig in und um Euskirchen...
Ich hoffe auf die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2015)

Was willste auch groß machen bei dem bek**ten Januar !


----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. Januar 2015)

Yepp..., mein Opa sagte dann immer wenn ich über den Winter meckerte: "Junge, wenn Du wüsstest wie kalt es in Stalingrad war!" Und jetzt aufhören mit dem Weibergeflenne und raus aufs Bike!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2015)

... ab und zu reicht's ja schon einfach mal mit den Kalabame Rennsandalen ne Runde um den See zu flitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber das is normal im laufe der Zeit verschieben sich halt die Dinge ! JFFR war ja auch mal weitaus belebter, is ja mehr oder weniger PFFR geworden


Formidabel er die Klingen kreuzet, der Kümmersche Ringelnatz!  Ich dachte bei RUEU steckt ein ganzer Radsportverein dahinter -
somit erledigt, merzi! Mer lustern zur Zeit Karten datt ett eine Pracht iss - der widersinnige Lauf der Swist hat echt angestachelt -
und je tiefer de inne Kartophobie eindringst desto bekloppter die Verläufe - aber datt erzähl ich wohl nicht 'nem Kartenfetischisten....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2015)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2015)

Halbgefrorenes im Hardtwald

Heuer hatten die Wolken Lücken .... boah gib's nich ! Nix wie rauf auf's Bike, zwei Köter mit eingepackt und ab ging's.
Schnuckeliges Grad hatten wir am Köter-Headquarter, also mal lieber was wärmer anziehen.

zunächst war die bekannte kleine Salatschüssel unser Lot in der Ferne





Dahinter feinster Trail mit Aussicht.... näää watt schöhööön !
Fatbikes werden übrigends überbewertet.










Dann wurd's hinten rum schwammig. Nich wegen ner Muskelschwäche am Rektum sondern weil sich ein wahrer Zinken in mein Nobby Nic gebohrt hatte.Unglaublich, in einen Nobby Nic  Das ist laut MTB-Lehrbuch so gut wie unmöglich. Aber er hatte wenig Chancen, seht selbst:





Über Heinotown ging's zur Stonecreek, kleines Spässchen auf dem Weg dorthin:
( übrigends Fat-Bike mal anders  )















Auf dem Weg lag immer wieder halbgefrorenes, im Schatten brettl hart gefroren, 
da wo die Sonne "pack an" hatte wars feinste Crema.
Herrlich wie der Mottek so in den Nacken prasselt !

Dann am Überregional bekannten Kreuz im sogenannten Kreuztrail die sogenannte Schüsselstelle angesteuert.
Generationen von Masseneventbikern sind hier schon gescheitert, massenhaft wurde er schon missbraucht.
Wir zollten ihm den nötigen Respekt und glitten dahin










Fürdie Heimreise suchten wir uns wieder ganz besondere Mokka-Wege aus. 
Letzte Station auf unserem Weg war die Heide
Hier entschwanden wir sodann über altbekanntes Geläuf.





Nach 40km und 700hm konnten wir sagen: "abe fertisch" der Mottek hat fürordentlich "Zusatz-HM" gesorgt.
Schnell noch die Waschbox aufgesucht und dann ab nach Hause unter die warme Dusche
Herrlich !
​


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Januar 2015)

Das weiße Zeug da, was bei euch ja nur ansatzweise vorhanden ist nennt sich Schnee. Als ich am Mittwoch in Rheinbach war, dachte ich wir haben Hochsommer. Wir versinken gerade im Schnee und ich freu mich morgen früh wieder mit meinen dicken Walzen durch ihn durch zu pflügen. 

Kommt doch mal mit euren Schmalspur-Nobby Nics in`s Eifeler Hochgebirge. 


Edit sagt noch: Cooler Ausweis!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2015)

Nja,wirliegen so auf 250m im Schnitt, wenn wir Richtung Hardtwald fahren wird's weniger, hier im Ort liegen 0,5cm   Richtung Rursee wird's dann mehr.

Müssten wirklich mal hoch kommen, aber wenn's frisch geschneit hat.
Mich würdenämlich mal der Unterschied zwischen Fatbike und normalem Prügel interessieren wie hoch die maximal fahrbare Schneehöhe ist.
Erfahrungsgemäss wird's mit normalem Bike bei ca. 15cm langsam schwer die Spur zu halten und der Grip wird auch weniger.
Bergauf bei recht fluffigem Schnee. Angewalzt kann ja jeder drüber. Ich persönlich glaube das der unterschied nicht sehr hoch sein wird,
der Dickmops müsste theoretisch ja auch irgendwann "aufschwimmen"

Wobei ich ja einen leichten Vorteil habe: aufgrund meiner höheren Masse drücke ich mich in tiefer Lagen ein


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Januar 2015)

Ich werde morgen nochmal in den Wald fahren. Wir haben deutlich mehr als 15 cm dort liegen. Bei soviel Schnee bin ich auch noch nicht mit Dickmops unterwegs gewesen. Werde testen und berichten. Leider hab ich momentan mal wieder nicht viel Zeit. Immer die Arbeit.  Doch es ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2015)

Mit Videobeweis bitte


----------



## Pete04 (31. Januar 2015)

Kriegt der Hubert schon ma' Hollerather Knie von heute... Ein Hoch auf den spurenden Jagdpächter - ohne aber wahrlich von
sowatt von keine Schnitte - abseits der vom Jagdfieberling bereisten Piste kamen dann auch meine fusslings eingesetzten
45er Tretforken inn den Grenzbereich - fluffig!


----------



## naepster (1. Februar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was willste auch groß machen bei dem bek**ten Januar !



...Fahren, Schraeg, Fahren... 





http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/ich-bin-auf-droge-was-fur-ein-geiles.html#more​


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2015)

Hui, der hat Holz-vor-der-Hütten - die Antwort bedenken der Hubert soll tuen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2015)

naepster schrieb:


> ...Fahren, Schraeg, Fahren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bin dabei, bin dabei. Aber irgendwie is dieses Jahr noch bisschen der Wurm bzw. de Viren drin.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2015)

* Der Froschn im Check *

Tja, da hätten sie sich fast getrennt die Wege des Froschn und des Hubi. Aber dazu mehr später. Heuer hat der Froschn nämlich fast die 5000er Marke geknackt. In etwas mehr als zwei Jahren hab ich mit dem "ÖlMäuntn"-Beik einiges unter die Stollen genommen. Zeit mal ein Resüme zu ziehen, zumal ja jetzt die Garantiezeit für die Anbauteile endet. 5000km das ist mal wenigstens eine halbwegs aussagekräftiges Kilometerpensum, nicht wie in den Bikebravos wo groß "Extrem Supa Dupa Hasdenichgesehn Langstreckentest" propagandiert wird und dann haben die Mühlen gerade mal 2000-2500km auf der Uhr. Pah, auch wenn für "Vielfahrer" 5000km vielleicht auch nur die halbe Jahresleistung ist, kann man doch hier schon einiges beurteilen.
​ 
 *Was ging also kaputt ? *Angefangen hats mit der Gabel, die Kartusche der CTD Einheit hatte den bekannten defekt: keine Zugstufe, keine CTD Verstellung. Wurde auf Garantie getauscht, kein problem Froschn war schnell wieder am Start. Als nächstes  war bei ca. 1900km die Nabe hinten defekt. Achsenbruch, ging auf Garantie, dauerte aber ca. 12 Wochen. TOP: Radon hat mir für die Zeit ein Ersatzlaufrad mitgegeben ! Bei knapp 2500km musste ich den Steuersatztauschen, der Originale FSA hatte so gut wie keine Dichtung und mir lief die braune Plörre aus dem Steuerrohr. Der aktuelle scheint aber auchnicht viel länger zu halten, der CaneCrekk macht auch schon komische Geräusche, werd ich wohl die nächsten Tage tauschen. Wenige Kilometer später so ca. bei 3000km musste ich die Vorderradlager an den SunRingle Demon II Naben tauschen. Bei 3500km war das Tretlager fällig. Aktuell habe ich dann noch den Dämpfer mal beim Service gehabt und ebenso die Reverb VarioStütze weil die beim aufsitzen schon 1cm abgesunken ist. 




Tretlager = Schrott ! 

Nicht gerade wenig in zwei Jahren ! Hier mache ich aber Radon keinen Vorwurf weil es die übliche scheiss Qualität der Anbauteile ist. Dazu später mehr.
​ 
*Was habe ich umgebaut ? *Eigentlich nicht viel. Die Bremsscheiben der Formula RX habe ich gegen welche aus der Shimano XT getauscht, die verbessern die Dosierbarkeit der Bremse spürbar und haben zudem nicht das lästige klingeln in Kurven. Das Cockpit habe ich mit einem kürzeren Vorbau (60mm) und nem etwas breiteren Lenker (720mm) "getunt", den kurzen Vorbau kann ich sehr empfehlen, das Bike wird dadurch wesentlich besser im Handling. Letzte Maßnahme war ein anderer Laufradsatz. Die Originalen SunRingle Demon/Inferno Kombination tauschte ich gegen einen DT Swiss AM2.0/XPW1600 Laufradsatz. Der war nicht nur Mega günstig sondern zudem 3mm breiter und ca. 300g leichter. Ausserdem passte er optisch sehr gut ans grüne Rädchen. Achso verschiedene Reifen habe ich drauf ausprobiert, sehr gut hat mir der Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR in der MaxxPro Mischung gefallen. Super Reifen und mit 30,- nicht zu teuer. Auch gut fand ich HansDampf vorn und NobbyNic hinten, am Vorderrad kann ich den Nobby nicht empfehlen. An sich kein schlechter Reifen, ist vom Grip her aber Digital, also 0 oder 1, also entweder man hat welchen oder nicht, dazwischen gibt's nichts.




So sieht er momentan aus der Froschn 

*Was habe ich verschlissen ? *Auf die 5000km montierte ich 3 Ketten, 1 Kasette, 1 Steuersatz, 1 Tretlager, 2,5 Reifenstätze und sage und schreibe 6 Sätze Bremsbeläge. Das Ding frisst Beläge ... oder liegt's am Fahrstil ? Im Schnitt schaffe ich maximal 800km, hatte aber auch schon welche in 400km platt gemacht. Immer Serienbeläge. Rauschen die bei euch auch s durch ?
​ 
*Was mir wirklich ankotzt: *ist die Qualität der Anbauteile !!! Kann doch nich sein das son Tretlager oder son Steuersatz keine 5000km. Und dann diese vorgeschriebenen Inspektionsintervalle. Kann doch nich sein das man mindestens einmal im Jahr nen Service machen lassen soll damit die Dinger richtig funktionieren. Ich hab das mal für mein Bike durchgerechnet das wären in den knapp zwei Jahren an die 600€ allein für Service an Federelementen und Variostütze gewesen. Ihr könnt mich mal ! Ich hatte mal ein Mopped mit guten 150PS, wenn mir da einer gesagt hätte du musst jedes Jahr die Gabel warten lassen damit das Ding funktioniert hätte ich den ausgelacht ! Wieschon oft gesagt: statt Fatbike-29er-27,5er-E-Bike-1x11-Digitalschaltungs-Wahn sollte die Bikeindustrie meiner Meinung nach mal wieder was in Sachen Funktionalität und vor allem auch Haltbarkeit machen. Aber die meisten sind's selber schuld, rennen se doch wegen jedem Scheiss den Leuten die Bude ein ! Ich werd's nicht mehr mitmachen, nur wenn ich keine andere Wahl mehr hab.




Variostütze fritte, natürlich gerade nach Ablauf der Garantie ! 

*Warum der Forschn und Hubi fast getrennte Wege gegangen wären ?* Weil ich beim putzen vor ein paar Wochen so komische Risse entdeckt habe. Oh, Schreck ! Dachte ich zuerst, der ist hinüber. Nach einem Check bei Radon waren sie sich dort genauso wie ich uneinig ob die Risse nur in der Pulverbeschichtung oder tatsächlich im Material wären. Ich hab dann ne Möglichkeit aufgetan den Froschn mal zu röntgen. Warum der Aufwand ? Wird sich der ein oder andere Fragen. Ganz einfach: weil's keine grünen Rahmen mehr gibt ! Und ich doch schon wenn's eben geht meinen Froschn behalten wollte. Schnödeschwarze Rahmen sind nicht mehr mein Fall. Naja jedenfallshat dasRöntgen dann Gewissheit gebracht,es waren keine Risse erkennbar, der Froschn und ich können also weiter die Trails unsicher machen !




Risse links und rechts neben dem Hauptlager



Riss an der Kettenstrebe





Riss am Sattelrohr






Patient Froschn​


----------



## H-P (6. Februar 2015)

Den Orthopäden gehts auch nicht mehr so gut, die röntgen jetzt auch Frösche.


----------



## Trekki (6. Februar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Was habe ich verschlissen ? *Auf die 5000km montierte ich 3 Ketten, 1 Kasette, 1 Steuersatz, 1 Tretlager, 2,5 Reifenstätze und sage und schreibe 6 Sätze Bremsbeläge. Das Ding frisst Beläge ... oder liegt's am Fahrstil ? Im Schnitt schaffe ich maximal 800km, hatte aber auch schon welche in 400km platt gemacht. Immer Serienbeläge. Rauschen die bei euch auch s durch ?


So genau notiere ich es mir nicht, kalkuliere aber 5..10ct / km. Bei 10.000km/Jahr sind dies 1000€/Jahr.
Diese Rechnung ist jedoch incl. größeren Sachen wie z.B. Rahmen, Gabel. Aber do-it-yourself.

Heute habe ich mit der meiner Gabel angefangen (Reba). Das Werkzeug hierfür ist günstig, die Anleitung sehr gut.




Montageständer ist hier auch nützlich




Folgende Komponenten meide ich weil
Fox: soll nicht selbst wartbar sein, Fox Service ist recht teuer
XTR: Verschleiss unbezahlbar

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (6. Februar 2015)

Da zeigt uns Mutti Natur wieder datt 'se klar auffe Gewinnerschiene iss: in allen Jahren hab' ich noch keinen Frosch mit Rissen da draußen geseh'n! Mausert sich ja hier zum Technik-Fred; vielen Dank für die Tipps! ...und fein, Hubi, datt die Kombo noch in gewohnter Paarung
de Eifelwege lustert, darauf 'nen Vulkaniergruss, der Pete!


----------



## route61 (7. Februar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Was habe ich verschlissen ? *Auf die 5000km montierte ich 3 Ketten, 1 Kasette, 1 Steuersatz, 1 Tretlager, 2,5 Reifenstätze und sage und schreibe 6 Sätze Bremsbeläge. Das Ding frisst Beläge ... oder liegt's am Fahrstil ? Im Schnitt schaffe ich maximal 800km, hatte aber auch schon welche in 400km platt gemacht. Immer Serienbeläge. Rauschen die bei euch auch s durch ?
> ​Patient Froschn


Ketten: Ich brauche zwei auf 5000 km, wenn ich ordentlich schmiere.
Steuersatz: Es sieht wohl so aus, als hätte das weder mit Verschleiß, noch mit Ermüdung zu tun, sondern mit Korrosion aufgrund schlechter Abdichtung oder zu gründlicher Reinigung (Wasser dringt ein). Das war wohl auch bei dem Tretlager Deiner Frau der Fall (früher Ausfall).
Bremsbeläge: Beim Autofahren ist klar: "Wer bremst verliert" (Energie). Das scheint auch aufs Radfahren zuzutreffen. Steil bergab scheint hier der Killer zu sein, so meine Erfahrung. Aber 800 km ist schon sehr wenig. Probier halt mal eine andere Sorte Beläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> So genau notiere ich es mir nicht, kalkuliere aber 5..10ct / km. Bei 10.000km/Jahr sind dies 1000€/Jahr.


Stimmt wenn ich das mal so grob überschlage dann kommt das hin ! Kein vergleich zu dem was ich früher mit der Fireblade durchgeblasen habe 



Trekki schrieb:


> Fox: soll nicht selbst wartbar sein, Fox Service ist recht teuer
> XTR: Verschleiss unbezahlbar



Stimme dir zu ! Zumindest bei nicht selbst wartbar.Wasbei RS der Service kostet weiss ich nicht.
Denke aber mal wenn man jetzt maldavon ausgeht das man's nicht selber machen will oder kann dann wird das wahrscheinlich preislich nicht so weit auseinanderliegen. Ansonsten ist die Frage Fox oder RS ja eher Geschmacksache, die Kartons mit denReklamationen bei h&s sind jedenfalls bei beiden Marken gleich voll.

XTR kann ich mir als armer Familienvater eh nicht leisten da bin ich ja froh wenn's XT wird  Für mich eh der beste Kompromiss,entweder XT oder SLX. Hätte ja jedesmal Pippi in den Augen bei ner Matschtour mit XTR,da hörtman wahrscheinlich die Euros hinten rausfallen,wie son Goldesel.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Februar 2015)

Hatte gerade meinen Fox-Dämpfer bei Fast Forward Suspension in Trier. 99 € für Ölservice und Reparatur der ProPedal-Einheit. 2 Wochen hat es gedauert bis ich ihn wieder hatte. Recht schnell und gute Arbeit. Die Preise kann man auf deren HP einsehen.


----------



## Trekki (7. Februar 2015)

Meine Gabel ist auch wieder "zurück", sieht aus wie neu und jetzt kenne ich meine Gabel noch besser 

Kosten ca. 50€ und einige Stunden Pendeln zwischen Bastelkeller und PDF Anleitung. Dafür habe ich RTL Dschungelcamp verpasst (oder was auch immer gestern im Fernsehen kam).

14€ Service Kit, viele O-Ringe, Abstreifer, Sprengringe - komplett verbraucht.
14€ Einpress Werkzeug - hält ewig
18€ 15er Öl und Fett - 5% verbraucht
Kabelbinder, 5er Öl - hatte ich noch

Anleitung

Hier die beiden Schaumstoffringe, die den Dreck aus der Gabel heraus halten sollen


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo Hubert,

Top Bericht vom Froschn
Kann es sein das dein Steuersatz mit der vielen Patina ein Ergebniss von zu vielem Kerschereinsatz ist?
Mein Verschleiß an Bremsbeläge ist gefühlt noch höher bei weniger Kilometerleistung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2015)

Ne HD Reiniger hat der Froschn nie gesehn. Immer nur Gartenschlauch un dann mitm Lappen nachwischen.
Kommt wahrscheinlich auch drauf an was man so fährt, denke wenn man ständig so technische Touren macht steigt der Belagsverbrauch immens.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2015)

Schöner Wintertag heute !
Da nutzte der Hubi & der Froschn auch mal das Wettah für ne Runde durchs liebliche Feytal.
Hab janz schön in de Backen jeblasen wa ! In Kummere war leichtes Tauwettah, im Feytal stellenweise bis zu 40cm Schnee, aber auf den Wegen meist alles angewalzt. Da brauchts auch keine Dickmops Reifen, die magische Marie tut's auch sehr gut !

Alte Bikerweisheit: nach weiß kommt braun ! Und umgekehrt.






Zojefroore





Winter !





Herrlich Pfächen !





Höhentrail im Feytal ... der dicke hat mal wieder die Kimme braun





Märklin H0





Näääääh watt schöhööön





Am Üüüleberesch





Da, der dicke zieht wieder seine Spuren in den Schnee





Jupp an der Latt 





On the Sunny Side of Winter






Kurverei beim Kakusmann





Rohrbruch ! Da muss wohl mal der Röhrisch ran !





Dem Froschn is die Garage zu klein geworden





Kleiner Absatz am heiligen Berg





Nette Runde...-1°C is keine sooo schlechte Temperatur zum biken !​


----------



## Pete04 (7. Februar 2015)

Hach! Hubertus - stellste bitte datt Pic mitte braune Kimme bei uns Uwe innen Kalender - oder muss isch dich ann de Hoor do hin trecke?!
Auf die Fott tät' ich wejen de Landschaftsvielfalt vom Feytal och 'ne Moond starre.... Bleib lange da draussen, sonst reisst die
Flut der schönen Bilder... Steffi heute gelaufen? Mir war's so als wäre die gute Kuchen- und Bilderfee (unschlagbare Kombi!) Höhe Friedhof vorbeigesteppt am heimkehrenden
Tross....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2015)

Keine Bange, werd DIch/Euch weiter mit meinem Gesülze und Bilder belästigen 
Ne die Holde zu Hause geblieben ist, demKind aber mit Opa&Oma daoben hermarschiert ist.
Kinderbenz mit grünem Dach ! Kinderfroschn halt


----------



## Eifelbewohner (8. Februar 2015)

Hi Hubert,
nach dem du kurz über „Dein Material“ geschrieben hast,
möchte ich auch ein kurzes Feedback von „meinem“ Material kundgeben.

Ich fahre ein Canyon Nerve AL 8.0 Model 2013,
Schaltgruppe komplett XT, Bremsen Avid 5 Elixir mit 180er Scheiben vorne und hinten,
Fox CTD Gabel  und Federelement mit 120 mm Federweg am Bike.
Verändert bzw. getauscht wurden; Der Lenker gegen einen mit 720 und 30 mm rise und Vorbau gegen einen kürzeren 60 mm mit 25 Grad um in eine aufrechtere Position zu gelangen.
Bremsenanordnung geändert, bedeutet rechts Vorderrad und links Hinterradbremse, weil ich das so vom motorisierten Zweirad gewohnt war.
Ach ja und eine versenkbare Sattelstütze, die KS Dropzone 30,9 * 385mm mit 125mm Travel
ohne Remote wurde noch verbaut.

Das Rad habe ich im Frühjahr 2013 mit eine Laufleistung von etwa 500 Km gebraucht gekauft und habe bis heute in den 22 Monaten selbst knapp 7500 Km zurückgelegt.

Nach nur 3 Wochen in meinem Besitz der erste Schreck mit einem gebrochenen Schaltauge ohne das ich irgendeinen „Kontakt“ verspürt hätte. Ich vermute dass bei einer Serie von Schaltaugen der Aluguss nicht 100%tig war.

Und dann, das war´s? Keine Defekte oder Schäden mehr? Doch, noch ein krummes Schaltauge aber mit diesmal mit meiner Hilfe. Stürze sind ja nicht ausgeschlossen, gelle?

Der Federgabel und den Dämpfer hab ich bei ca. 3500 Km einem Service unterziehen lassen. Hat 95 Euro gekostet. Fand ich ok!
Des Weiteren wurde bei 6000 Km der Freilauf  vom mir gereinigt und neu geschmiert.

Verschleiß bei mir bis heute (ca. 8000Km):
3 Sätze Reifen (2 Sätze Rapid Rob 2,25x26 und 1 Satz Conti X-King 2,2x26 ) eher was für den Sommer.
2,25 er Nobby ist zur Zeit noch drauf und für mich der „Universelle“ für jede Jahreszeit.

7 Sätze Bremsbeläge hinten und 5 Sätze vorne, Bremsscheibe hinten ist jetzt am Limit und ähnelt einer Rasierklinge und wird bald zusammen mit der vorderem Bremsscheibe getauscht.
Die Kette (KMC X10-93) wurde bei 3000 km getauscht. Wollte ich bei 5500 Km noch mal machen, aber…. die neue wollte mit der "eingelaufenen Kassette“ nicht mehr so recht funktionieren, also blieb die „alte“ bis heute drauf.

In den nächsten Wochen ist ein „Rundumschlag“ geplant in dem ich kleines, mittleres Kettenblatt, Kassette und Kette sowie die beiden Bremsscheiben mit Belägen austausche, denn die Schaltung funktioniert immer schlechter, Kette „steigt“ nicht mehr richtig und die hintere Bremse bekommte nach nur einer stärkeren Bremsung enormes Fading.
Bei der Maßnahme werden vorsorglich das Tretlager ausgetauscht und die Schaltzüge erneuert. Bei über 8000 Km für mich völlig ok!

Meine Fahrweise oder meinen Stil kann ich selbst schlecht Beschreiben. Das was ich sagen kann ist das über 95 % im Gelände gefahren wird, das ganze Jahr über, und ich ganz gerne auf technischen Trails fahre. Auf flowigen sowieso ;-)) und mein Fahrrad immer reinige und meistens anschließend warte.
Gereinigt wird meist mit Wasserschlauch und Bürste, aber auch mal mit dem Kärcher.
Meine Pflegemittel sind WD 40 zum reinigen bzw. schmieren der Umlenkpunkte an der Hinterradfederung und der Schaltwerke.
Zum Kette ölen nehme ich ein Gemisch aus Sägekettehaftöl und Motoröl.
Federgabel, Dämpfer und Sattelstütze bekommen ab und zu einen Sprühstoß aus der Silikondose.
Alsu … ech kan net klaaje un sen zofredde

Übersetzung für nicht „Ortsansässige“ (platt – deutsch)
Also … ich bin zufrieden und kann nicht klagen  ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2015)

Hört sich gut an 
Scheint so als ob du schonender mit dem Material umgehst ..... oder liegts an den 20kg weniger ? 
Wobei Kärcher is eigentlich bei mir tabu, mach ich nur wenn nix anderes da ist.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2015)

für viel- und 365 tage/jahr fahrer empfehle ich immer noch die 3-ketten-wechsel methode, um den teuren verschleiß der zahnräder v+h auf mehrere billige ketten zu verteilen. jede kette so rund 500-750km fahren und dann die nächste drauf. so halten kassette+kettenblätter gerne mal 10.000km.
diese laufleistung habe ich sogar mit billigen deore teilen erreicht, slx,xt,xtr ist nicht nötig, außer zum gewichtsparen.

zusätzlicher vorteil der methode: geht eine kette nach zb. 5000km ins nirvana, hat man immer noch 2 auf den verschleißgrad der zähne passende äre ersatzketten. eine neue kette würde nicht mehr passen und man wäre gezwungen, gleich alles neu zu kaufen.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (8. Februar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an
> Scheint so als ob du schonender mit dem Material umgehst ..... oder liegts an den 20kg weniger ?


 
Oh ja ich wiege ja nur 55 Kilo ..... oder Material taugt nix für die extrem strammen Köterwaden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2015)

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das ich läppische 75kg auf die Wagge bringe oder ?


----------



## Eifelbewohner (9. Februar 2015)

Paar Kilo ropp ode raff. Hubi dat seh mer doch net su eng, odde?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2015)

nee,wenn man die nächst größere Maßeinheit nehmen muss und es sich dann nur noch um die Kommastellen handelt ist's eh egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2015)

...und iss der Hubi Frühjahr's schwer - da hülft ihm gar die Bundeswehr!




MLC-Klasse beachten! Dann kommt's auch zuhause zur sanft-schonenden Bikewäsche statt mit feuchten Pantinen
heimwärts ze kruffe!


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2015)

fährt bei dem oliv-grünen haufen überhaupt noch was? die schilder sind doch eher makulatur. und wenn, dann haltens die brücken nicht mehr aus, har har...


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2015)

Da hat sich der Köln-Bonner Fiskus watt ausgesprochen Clevers ausgedacht - sobald datt "Pseudo-Bergische" ausströmt um die Weihnachtsmärkte zu bespassen sind Jungens vom Straßenverkehramt hinterher mit Laservermessung - Der Schenkelklopfer:
"Hat DEN gehalten, hält auch 'nen Laster!" iss seitdem verbrieft! Jedoch - auffem Rückweg gemessen die Bürokraten nicht haben -
dann wäre heute mehr No-Go als die Leverkusener Hausbrücke....! Trend geht zur "schlanken Kette"....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, ich hab immer Personenschutz von der Wehr dabei


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Februar 2015)

Die MLC-Schilder verschwinden so langsam von den Straßen. Ursula und seine Mannen haben seit längerem schon angeordnet, dass sie so nach und nach zurück gebaut werden. Und drüben wurde gem. 4+2-Vertrag eh nix mehr ausgeschildert. Bei uns fährt ja eh nix mehr.  Aber mein DB 1017 Baujahr 1985 und MAN tmil 7,5 to aus dem Jahr 1990 welche ich letztens mal ne Zeit lang hatte funktionierten noch prima. Das war noch deutsche Wertarbeit.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das war noch deutsche Wertarbeit.



pah, hitech-dinger für milchbubis. DAS waren noch teile für echte männer!


----------



## eifeler (10. Februar 2015)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> Oh ja ich wiege ja nur 55 Kilo .....



muahahaahaha


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2015)

*Karnevalsflucht 2015*

Es ist mal wieder so weit. Die fünft Jahreszeit ist angebrochen, die Zeit des aufgesetzten Frohsinn's und Lachen's auf Knopfdruck ! Sonntag morgen, ich schlag den Lokalteil der Zeitung auf und seh nur komische Fratzen.
 Ein sicheres Indiz das ich die Flucht antreten muss. Rosenmontag musste eine zünftige Flucht-Tour her, geht doch der Zug max.100m Luftlinie am Karnevallsmuffel-Headquarter vorbei. Wetter war bombe angesagt, also da hin wo'sauch schön warm werden kann ... ab in die Dutch Mountains.

Los ging's morgens um kurz nach Zehne ... Froschn&Hubi mussten ersma zueinander finden





Schon bald rollte die magische Marie amJeröne Iiiiise entlang. Davor hat der neue Besitzer den Busch massivumgestaltet. Hoffe mal das bleibt jetzt so ... wenigsten ein paar Jahre ... ???





Da lacht et Sönnchje ... un däh Hubi oooch !





Da rollt däh Deck eraffe 






Einen Kostümierten hab ich dann doch erwischt:





Aaaaaaaaaaah ersma Sonne geniessen ....  herrlich einfach die Zeit vergessen





Näääääääh watt schööööööööhööööööööön





Da rollt däh Deck at widde ....





In Schattenlagen war's noch frostig ....





Eingerüstet





Dä E-Steen vun onge !





Rurtalromantik





Poah muss nochmal Pause machen ... die Plautze zieht immer ganz schön gen Tal !
Kenner wissen was danach folgt... der Wiesenweg war diesmal kaum zu fahren... im unteren Teil bereits getaut und matschig unfahrbar !





Hindenburg&Hubi von Hinten 





Dahinter dann nochmal purer Genuss ... Trails .. Sonne .... Panorama   





So kann eine Tour ausklingen





Positiv: durchweg sehr freundliche Wanderer, vor allem viele Holländer heute unterwegs hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber geht alles, Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme heisst das Zauberwort 
Die Rechnung: 32km/1200hm

*Näääääääääähhh watt schööööööööööhööööööööön*​


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Februar 2015)

Karnevalsmuffel-HQ!  Ich dachte, das war immer bei mir zuhaus. Gestern haben wir auch eine 4 stündige Gegenveranstaltung zu Karnevals-Sonntag unternommen. Heute leider Dienst, aber morgen wird wieder fleißig Antikarnevalismus betrieben.


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2015)

Könnt' der Karnevals-HM-Vernichter wohl eine Datei mit herrlich' gelegenen Pfaden als PN auf elektrischem Wege servieren -
sehr verbunden mers wären und täten 'se auch anne Enkels -selbst unter Einsatz von Feder und Kitzeln- nitt weiterreichen....?
Neid, unverhohlener im Entstehen ist...Hast Du ein Wetterhändchen gehabt, Hubert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_MTB_ (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo Hubert,
tolle Tour von Sonntag!

Ich war am selben Tag auch unterwegs, allerdings in Richtung Zülpich. Also weniger Höhenmeter  Einfach bestes Wetter!
Wenn ich die Bilder sehe wär ich am liebsten mitgefahren.

Dafür fehlt mir allerdings noch die Kondition! 
Ich habe dieses Jahr mit meinem Radon ZR TEAM 27,5 8.0 angefangen.
Da ich aus Eicks komme bevorzuge ich z.Z. den Eickser Busch und Altusknipp.
Welche Ecken würdest du denn für mich als Anfänger noch empfehlen? (an den Felsentrail bei uns hab ich mich schon vorsichtig herangewagt )
Fahrtechnikkurs steht Ende April an 
Ich freue mich auf den Sommer, wenn man auch mal durch den Wald fahren kann ohne fast stecken zu bleiben 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2015)

Du kannst auch von Eicks aus gut in Richtung Kermeter fahren, da ist's allerdings relativ "Trailfrei" durch die Wegsperrungen des Nationalparks. Alos am besten nur das befahren wo vorne kein Schild steht das ausdrücklich für Radfahrer verboten ist. Ansonsten hats du von Eicks aus genau die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie wir hier in Kommern, Richtung Gemünd, Nettersheim, Bad Münstereifel, Kreuzweingarten, is halt nur immer ner Frage der Kondition und des wollens. 

Die Tour war übrigends am Montag  und fahrtechnich eher für Fortgeschrittene. Aber ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, jeder fängt mal an und ich bin auch noch meileinweit davon entfernt meinen Meister zu machen  Das wichtigste hast du schonmal gemacht: dich für den MTB Sport entschieden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2015)

*Matschfräsen rund um die Tomburg*

Heute haben wir uns mal in hoch erwürdige Gefilde vorgewagt. Von der Steinbach düsten wir gen Tomburg.
Dazwischen ne Menge Pfädchen und Prappe vom feinsten. Auf der Hahnentrift ging's schon gleich los mit der Matschfräserei







An der Madbach Mokka pur ! Is die übergelaufen oder was ? Der Trail darum war  feucht aber ok !





Herrliches Wetterchen heute:





Da strahlt sogar unz Hubi der alte Kastenkopp





An der Tomburg dann kurze Rast aufm Sonnenplatz. Die Meinung der Teilnehmer zum Wetter:





Rund um die Tomburg wurd's dann aber deftig, Matsche Pratsche überall. Kann ich ja nich verstehen wie man hier noch wandern kann. Hätt ich keine Luft, trozdem war ne Menge los hier






Bierkastensenke haben wir auf dem Weg zum Beuelskopp auch noch eine gefunden:





Herrlich, die Heimreise über Wiesen bei Queckenberg










Dann flogen wirnochmal über den Steinbachtrail, nachdem wirden Mega-Slalom an der Steinbach überlebt hatten.
 Schien so als ob alles was halbwegs laufen konnte umbedingt meinte da nen Spaziergang zu machen. 
Egal wir suchten das weite und den nächsten Trail:





So entschwanden sie, die Köter und waren bis zumnächsten male nicht mehr gesehen ....





Puh, janz schöne Plackerei heute. Zu den 45km und 900hm gesellten sich locker 5kg Matsch an Bike & Mensch, aber egal,
 so is dat halt bei Tauwetter. Und liebe Tomburger: wir haben nichts kaputt gemacht, das war schon so als wir ankamen.

​


----------



## route61 (22. Februar 2015)

Die Madbachtalsperre soll inspiziert werden, wozu der Wasserspiegel um 3 m abgesenkt wird.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (23. Februar 2015)

Seit froh das gute Wetter genutzt zu haben,
bei uns ist Frau Holle........ die blöde Kuh, wieder zu Besuch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2015)

So ist das im Winter.
Was musste auch im Hochalpinen Bereich wohnen 
Bis das de wieder Fit bis is das eh abgetaut


----------



## Enrgy (23. Februar 2015)

hier auf der arbeit bei 350hm liegen locker 15cm


----------



## on any sunday (23. Februar 2015)

Wie jetzt? Außendienst?


----------



## Enrgy (23. Februar 2015)

nö, meine wirkunsstätte liegt doch seit bald 4 jahren nicht weit von der quelle des bekannten purder bachs, you remember die schönen touren "vor dem krieg"?
da kommt es an solchen tagen wie heute dann zu romantischen fahrten im auto durch das tief verschneite eifgental, weil die a1 von leverkusen bis lennep ein einziger parkplatz ist, über nicht mehr erkennbare straßenzüge, die auf offenem feld unter schneeverwehungen verschwinden, vorbei an quer auf der fahrbahn liegen gebliebenen lastern.... und daheim im flachland ist heute abend alles wieder getaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (23. Februar 2015)

Enrgy schrieb:


> und daheim im flachland ist heute abend alles wieder getaut.


Heute abend? Da hat noch nie was gelegen. Die Schneegrenze ist so bei 250 m:


----------



## Enrgy (23. Februar 2015)

also 50km nördlich des gezeigten webcam-bildes lagen im flachland heute morgen sehr wohl 5cm schnee


----------



## on any sunday (23. Februar 2015)

Enrgy schrieb:


> nö, meine wirkunsstätte liegt doch seit bald 4 jahren nicht weit von der quelle des bekannten purder bachs, you remember die schönen touren "vor dem krieg"?
> da kommt es an solchen tagen wie heute dann zu romantischen fahrten im auto durch das tief verschneite eifgental, weil die a1 von leverkusen bis lennep ein einziger parkplatz ist, über nicht mehr erkennbare straßenzüge, die auf offenem feld unter schneeverwehungen verschwinden, vorbei an quer auf der fahrbahn liegen gebliebenen lastern.... und daheim im flachland ist heute abend alles wieder getaut.



Dat wusste ich ja noch und die Fahrt zur Arbeit klingt eeecht idyllisch. Mein Brötchengeber hat sich entschlossen meine Kollegen und mich wieder nach Köln zu verfrachten, nicht in den Turm, aber knapp daneben. Find ich gut, quasi mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Vielleicht können wir dieses Frühjahr mal ein Veteranentreffen veranstalten. Jetzt aber Schluss mit off topic, sonst wird der schreag noch ganz gerade.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2015)

NöNö ich bin toleranter Eifelaner auch wenn sich das wiederspricht   ,plauscht ruhig weiter.
Veteranentreffen hört sich gut an, bin zwar (noch) kein Veteran melde aber spontan schonmal Interesse an.
Könnte auch als Streckenkundiger im Raum Rureifel dienen,falls einer derälteren Herren vergessen hat wo's lang geht


----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2015)

Geführte Rolla-Touren? Wort, Mann!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (26. Februar 2015)

Betreutes Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2015)

Datt lag mir auf der Tastatur - verbot sich jedoch aus Reschpekt vor den Vorgenannten....


----------



## BlackKnight29 (26. Februar 2015)

Iss mir so rausjerutscht...


----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2015)

Watt wäre die Welt ohne datt Rausjerutschte und die Touren des Hörrn Schraeg! 
Die "Dorflinde" nebst Gebetshäusschen waren klare Indikatoren nitt Monschau-Mützenicher Webcam-Standort zu sein;
die Signatur Neugier erregte - die Gattin hat ca. 7 Minuten gebraucht um Dich auf Google-Maps punktgenau als "Großgrundbesitzer"
vonne Datscha in Wehrshofen (da mußte noch wenig im Mittelalter recherchiert werden) zu identifizieren...
De Frouw freut sich wie Hulle und träumt von NSA-Karriere - bis zum Eintreffen der Helis könnt mers im Ernstfall nur noch ett
Portmonnaie innen Rucksack werfen - die Welt ist schlecht! Ride on, der Pete - 
jetzt schnell raus hier - sonst finden mers uns auch noch anne Pampies-Wechselstationen wieder, treu betreut!


----------



## Eifelbewohner (26. Februar 2015)

@ Pete


Pete04 schrieb:


> Die "Dorflinde" nebst Gebetshäusschen waren klare Indikatoren


Jute Reschersche 100% rischtisch!
InneEifelumjebungskundijer wa? 
Nette Besucher könnten sich "aufe Datscha" auch mal einen Kaffee (oder auch was anderes) erhaschen!


----------



## Eifelbewohner (27. Februar 2015)

Begehrtes Motiv, die "hohle" Linde
en Wersched!
Hier prominenter Besuch im Herbst!


----------



## Pete04 (27. Februar 2015)

Booaah! Selbst DIE haben da reingepasst! 


Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> @ Pete
> 
> Jute Reschersche 100% rischtisch!
> InneEifelumjebungskundijer wa?
> Nette Besucher könnten sich "aufe Datscha" auch mal einen Kaffee (oder auch was anderes) erhaschen!



So sind se, die Kerneifelaner! Aussen rauh, aber herzlich biss auffe Lederhaut wenn mer se kennt! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2015)

Oil of Olef - braune Prappe für den guten Tänk ​
​
 Samstag morgen, geraschel auf dem Trail .... die Köter sind los ! Wieder auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Matschloch ... der Harvester hat gespurt, man muss es nur finden. Oil of Olef ? Ja Nichts ist besser für die Haut als braune Pampe frisch vom Vorderrad auf die Wange gespritzt. Doch halt!!! Was war das ? Gefrorener Boden .... die Nacht war zu kalt ! Also gingen wir in entfernten Gefilden auf die suche. Erstmal laaaaaange bergauf zum Kohlweg. Alles gefroren hier oben, is kla is ja noch höher als zu Haus wir Plödis ! Der Eulenweg gab dann beim allseits bekannten Misthaufen eine kurze Kostprobe der braunen Prappe, leider roch die etwas verdächtig so das alle Mitreisenden erstmal zaghaft um das Matschloch zirkelten. Der Pfad war dann allerliebst, schön im Sonnenhang ziehen sich Serpentinchen hinab. Bisschen rutschig aber kein Problem für die Nobby erprobte Kötergarde.
​


​
Herrlich ! ​


​
Alles jefrooore! ​


​
Üüüülpäddchje ​

 
So jetzt aber, der Kanzelweg, schmaler Pfad bergauf voll in der Sonne ... hier muss es Matsch geben ! Gab es auch, nur leider sind die plauzigen Köter derart langsam so das mangels Geschwindigkeit keine ausreichende Fliehkraft entsteht um das braune Nass gen Gesicht zu befördern. Müssen die Hunde halt warten bis zur nächsten Wellness-Oase. An der Kuckucksley gabs erstmal was für den Bauch. Herrliches Panorama, schöner Trail, supa Sonne, Herz was willst du mehr. Im Folgenden dann wieder was für die Waden, wir schoben unsere von Grillfleisch&Bier gestählten Körper auf den Wackenberg. Dort nahmen wir den Pingenpfad gen Golbach ins Visier. Aaaah endlich ! Aktuellste Forstarbeiten hatten den Weg hinab in feinste Fangopiste verwandelt. Schön sprattelte das braune Nass endlich auf Gesicht und gen Botz. Zwischenzeitlich mal wieder gefroren, aber hier und da war schon ordentlich was zum suhlen dabei. 
​


​
Köter im Kanzelweg ​


​
In der Kuckucksley .. der eine geht der andere kommt  ​


​
Ja wo fahren die denn .... ​

 
Mit breiten Grinsen nahmen wir die Trailkombi hinauf und hinab nach Sötenich, immer wieder ein Genuss, nur leider 5km zu kurz ! Adrenalingeschwängert warfen wir uns in den Gegenanstieg, Köterhaxen hämmerten auf die Kurbeln. Immer hinauf, unterwegs fachsimpelte man über das perfekte Bike um hier hinauf zu fahren. Die Teilnehmer kamen zu dem einheligen Schluss das es ein Alubon-Fat-Hard-Fully-Enduro-Tail mit 1x11-selbstreinigungs-eSelect-Pedelec-proPedal sein müsste ! Das wär was, damit würde man hier rauf fliegen. Hamma aber nich, drum treten Köter selber in die Ranzpedale ! Irgendwann is man damit auch oben. Und nach oben geht's auch schonmal hinauf, weiter hinauf auf dem Pflugberg halt. Dort nahmen wir noch ein lieblich Trailchen mit und rollten zur Entspannung mal ein wenig schnöden Asphalt bis Bleikopphausen. Irgendwie wollt's heut nich so richtig mit der Wellnessbehandlung. Egal, hauptsache mit Spass bei der Sache. Den hatten wir dann am Ende der Tour wie immer auf dem Pizzatrail. Auch hier schossen wir mit unserem unterdimensionierten Ranzprügeln hinab, breites Grinsen hatten wir trotzdem im Gesicht.
​


​
Supa Trail nach Süetenisch ​


​
Die Köter findens dufte ... wa ! ​


​
Volle brause an der PizzA ! ​

 
Wiedermal hatten sich die Köter durch die hiesigen Wälder gefräst. Grosse Erkenntniss des Tages: der Frühling kommt ... bestimmt irgendwann. Erkenntnis zwei: nich so viel blödes Zeugs über's Material quatschen sondern fahren ...äää.... Tröddeeee !!!​


----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2015)

Datt breite Grinsen iss besonders jelungen abjelichtet im "Jesicht" vom Robinator! Ich vermute der Maloja-Schriftzuch iss im Normalzustand
durchgehend - nur da durch ett "Breite Grinsen im Jesicht" jetrennt... Die Drei vonne Tankstelle - Supapic! ...und ansonsten herzlichste
Gratulation zum "Leidenstoürche" - de Mail enthält bis zu 800g unverhohlenen Neid, Jewichtsverlust durch Erhitzen! Dank anne Ferkels  für den Bilderreigen, der Pete seit Frouwenfassenacht wird durch-vergraben....


----------



## BlackKnight29 (28. Februar 2015)

Nur Geduld Hubert, der Frühlingsanfang ist zumindest kalendarisch für den 20. März festgelegt. Bis dahin müssen wir uns mit ein bisschen Bodenfrost und viel brauner Pampe herum ärgern..., aber wir Mountainbiker sind ja nicht aus Zucker und die Tendenz geht klar Richtung milderes Wetter und Temperaturen. Man(n) baucht nur noch eine Lage unter der Softshell und 3/4 Hosen.

Hübsche Tour und nette Gegend die ihr heute gefahren seid. Bin dort auch gerne mal unterwegs 
Habe die letzten drei Tage aber mit Schrauben und Pflege an meinen Bikes verbracht. Ein Tag länger als ursprünglich, weil DHL meine Hütte im Eifler Wald nicht fand und lieferte 
Nach kurzem und mittelharten Winter und den staubigen Pisten Gran Canarias letzter Woche, war ein Umbau und Austausch des Antriebs nötig, sowie alle Dämpfer und Gabel an meinen Bikes mussten geserviced werden (FOX will das zwar nicht, aber mir doch egal! Selbst ist der Mann...). 
Nach heutiger kurzer Installations- und Einführungsrunde geht es morgen wieder raus ins weitläufige Gelände. Ich freu mich so den Werkstattmuff, das Öl und Gabelfett aus meinen Poren zu schwitzen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. März 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> seit Frouwenfassenacht wird durch-vergraben....



Zeit für die erste "Seniorenklappe" von Deutschland.
Frei nach dem Motto: kaputte hier abgeben
Dann nur noch rutsche bis in die Sammelgrube und schonhat Don Pete mehr Zeit zum biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zeit für die erste "Seniorenklappe" von Deutschland.
> Frei nach dem Motto: kaputte hier abgeben
> Dann nur noch rutsche bis in die Sammelgrube und schonhat Don Pete mehr Zeit zum biken


Bah - watt für 'ne fiese Charakter! Hier wird "geserviced" und "gepimpt" datt ett Pracht ist!
Aber im Moment: danke für jedett Landschaftsbild watt datt Laptop erhellt - so weiss ich einfach: de Eifel iss noch da!
Schöne Bilders, selbst (nö, gerade!) dem Robinator sing Fott kann Stylisch!...Die Karo-Buxe iss ja quasi Alleinstellungsmerkmal
hinter Eu-Kirchen (also Hengasch statt Hingersch...) - mer rätseln noch anne Clanzugehörigkeit im Schottischen Google...
Stay Hubi, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. März 2015)

​


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2015)

Bei den Köters wird ja jetzt gepimpt watt datt Zeuch hält! Karos fott! Videos da! Dem Aufwand kann so'n klein oranje-schwazzet Forum nitt folgen, ich beantrage Grexit! Fein jemacht! Selbst jeflötet? oder Ennio Morricone? - die Köterperformance nimmt zu im zweistelligen
Bereich, dringend die Stadtnahen sich steigern müssen....


----------



## redrace (9. März 2015)

HUHU
Ich muss unbedingt noch mal mit euch fahren! Schönes Video!


----------



## on any sunday (9. März 2015)

Sind aber ein paar ahrige Sachen dabei, da melden sich sogar Mumien.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2015)

http://www.hubert-im-netz.blogspot.de/2015/03/lach-und-sachgeschichten-aus-dem-netz.html
Lach- und Sachgeschichten aus dem Netz​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2015)

​


----------



## Eifelbewohner (12. März 2015)

Klasse Video Männers!
Der Tag dort sei Euch gegönnt


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2015)

Ja, ist schon schön da am kleinen Grenzflüsschen.  Am Sonntag bin ich da auch unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2015)

VTT ?


----------



## on any sunday (13. März 2015)

Sieht aus wie im Benzin, Kaffee und Kippen Paradies.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2015)

20ct waren drin, leider hatte ich Vollhonk Anfang der Woche vollgetankt weil ich das nich mehr auf dem Schirmhatte


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2015)

Falls noch einer nen schnellen Schlappen für's 29er braucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/560933-maxxis-2x-aspen-29x2-1-exception120-tpi


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2015)

Müllerthal, aber so Menschenansammlungen sind doch nichts für dich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Müllerthal, aber so Menschenansammlungen sind doch nichts für dich.



Da haste recht,wobei die VTT's und Rando's ja vom Massenauflauf her gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. März 2015)

Igitt


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da haste recht,wobei die VTT's und Rando's ja vom Massenauflauf her gehen. Das is nich so schlimm TDH oder Radrebellen.
> Da kannsde dich überigends wieder am 19 April in den Stau stellen.



Zu Punkt 1:Ja, zu Punkt 2: Nein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2015)

Kann ja mal guckn, wenn's passt könnt ich mal mal für den 19.4. ne Forum's tour ins LMB stellen, dann steht man wenigstens nich im Stau und man fährt Trails in der richtigen Richtung->nach unten. Der Klassiker durchs Feytal z.B.


----------



## Pete04 (13. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> ​


Ich liebe diese Tiervideos - datt Gerücht vom ausgestorbenen Blau-Sack iss klar widerlegt - wobei der scheinbar von Fröschen gejagt wird;
datt hatte so auch keiner auffem Schirm! Iss ja scheinbar mittem Düwel zujejangen - ich war zuerst schon auf F-way....
Tollet Material mal wieder, mer greinen und weinen....


----------



## black (13. März 2015)

von wegen ausgestorbenem Blau-Sack - der tut et immer besser !!!


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kann ja mal guckn, wenn's passt könnt ich mal mal für den 19.4. ne Forum's tour ins LMB stellen, dann steht man wenigstens nich im Stau und man fährt Trails in der richtigen Richtung->nach unten. Der Klassiker durchs Feytal z.B.



Da ist Canyon GranFondo...

Plädiere für anderen Termin oder Privataudienz 

Schönes WE


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Da ist Canyon GranFondo...



Wa? Ich soll wegen nem Dackelschneider-Event verschieben ? 



black schrieb:


> von wegen ausgestorbenem Blau-Sack



Jenau, der rollt und rollt un rollt .... ausserdem is der super wenn man sich im Gemüse mal verfranst hat, der leuchtet Kilometerweit


----------



## jmr-biking (14. März 2015)

19.04. ist der Cross-Duathlon in Schleiden. Da geb ich es mir wieder kurz und heftig mit meinem Nachbarn.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2015)

... und Kommunion ist auch ....


----------



## Eifelbewohner (14. März 2015)

Für mich wäre der Termin perfekt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. März 2015)

Canyon ist auch für Breite Reifen 

Haben ganz nette Touren, Schrauberkurse, LadiesKurs, Pumptrack usw. 

Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2015)

Ah ok, ich dachte das wär nur sone Art RTF.
Ich guck mal wegen dem 19.ten da muss meine "Meinung" ja auch noch mitspielen.
Ansonsten könnten wir ja auch noch nen Alternativtermin ins Leben rufen für die die da nich können


----------



## redrace (14. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ah ok, ich dachte das wär nur sone Art RTF.
> Ich guck mal wegen dem 19.ten da muss meine "Meinung" ja auch noch mitspielen.
> Ansonsten könnten wir ja auch noch nen Alternativtermin ins Leben rufen für die die da nich können


HUHU
Ich könnte am 19. , wen ich mit darf!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2015)

Dann mal los, gucken wir mal was es gibt !
>>>>>>>>>> TERMIN LMB 19.04.15 <<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2015)

Isch liebe die Eifelaner - die sinn esu spontan!


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dann mal los, gucken wir mal was es gibt !
> >>>>>>>>>> TERMIN LMB 19.04.15 <<<<<<<<<<<<



Termin funktioniert nicht. Vermute, er ist versteckt? 

Das geht mit der neuen LMB-Gestaltung aktuell wohl nicht...

Schönen Gruß
C-


----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2015)

Auf dem Bike versiert ER ist - am PC ein TIER gedisst! Gewährt dem Frosch-Diver ein Schul-Um!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. März 2015)

Ah Okay,das wusste ich nicht, Danke. Hab ihn geöffnet müsste jetzt gehen


----------



## Eifelbewohner (15. März 2015)

Zwei Adler (Flattermänner) stiegen auf …..
……in den Holy Trail Himmel

Das gemeinsam geprägte Federkleid…
…so bunt man sah es weit und breit.

Von ganz oben schickte Petrus Regen…
….macht´s glitschig auf den Wurzelwegen

Doch……
…. der Herr erleuchtete….
…..die zwei Flattermänner und die Köter-Meute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2015)

Können so watt von Strahlung ab, diese Köters! Abba nach 50 Kilometer nuff und napp se auch noch lachen tuen;
nitt zu unterschätzender Menschenschlach!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2015)

Wer hat hier die dickeren Eier?


----------



## Enrgy (19. März 2015)

solange es kein bär ist...


----------



## Pete04 (20. März 2015)

Mit Fritten und Chimichouri-Gematsche hab' ich den beim Spanier schon "gestanden"!
Reuschper - Teile davon..... (Hoffentlich nitt de Cochenes.........) die Reden da ja spanisch....


----------



## on any sunday (20. März 2015)

Müsste es dann nicht Klöten Meute heissen?


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2015)

Meines Wissens nach lassen die auch immer de Frouwens zu Hause - insofern muss datt möglich sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach lassen die auch immer de Frouwens zu Hause - insofern muss datt möglich sein!



Nicht immer ! GUGSDU
Nach Babyauswurf soll dieses Jahr wieder an der bergaufperformance gearbeitet werden


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2015)

Jau, die Perlebach hat so wirklich ein bisschen B.C.! Vorurteil widerlescht (wenn auch 2012) der Brandstifter zieht sich bücklings 
ausse Kommandozentrale vom Hörrn Hubi zurück und behauptet fortan datt Gegenteil!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2015)

Brav


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2015)

* Auf der suche nach dem Frühling .... *​

... oder der Tag an dem der Freilauf brach. Aber dazu später mehr. In den Medien hab ich's zu oft gelesen... njaa... "Am Wochenende verlässt uns der Frühling", so stands geschrieben. Aber warum denn lieber Frühling ? Wer hat dich geärgert ? Wo bist du hin ? Waurm? Wieso ? Weshalb ? Na gut dann muss ich dich halt eben Suchen.

Von Kommern aus bahnte ich mir den Weg, ich suchte den Frühling. Nur wo ? Ich hatte einen Plan, denn ich bin schlau  Wo sucht man am besten was ? Genau ! Dort wo man es am wenigsten vermutet. Super Plan oder ? Also suchte ich dort wo's kälter und in der Regel auch nasser ist als bei mir zu Hause. Da gibt's einen prädiszinierten Ort: Heimbach ! Also nix wie hin. Auf dem Weg hielt ich natürlich immer wieder ausschau.

So wie hier, an der Quelle. Der Pfeil zeigt genau nach unten ( oder hab ich schlauer Fuchs da was falsch verstanden ? ) Also muss da doch was sein ... vielleicht die Quelle des Frühlings ? NEIN doch nicht. Weiter ...
​



_Frühlingsquelle ? _

... unterwegs traf ich wiedermal auf meine Freunde die "Weißärsche", die feigen Hunde verkraufen sich immer im Wald sobald sie einen sehen. "He, habt ihr den Frühling gesehn ?" Keine Antwort. Also weiter ....

​



_Wer die Rehe findet kriegt keinen Fielmanngutschein _

... dann suchte ich im Wald bei Hergarten. Ah vielleicht hinter diesem Stein von Köbes Nowotnik, der ihn für seine Verdienste in 40 Jahren Jagd bekommen hat. Nö auch nicht, wo mag er nur sein .....
​



_Ffrüüüühling_..... ? 

... kurz vor Heimbach hielt ich dann nach alter indianerweise Ausschau.
Den ganzen Ort scannte ich Zentimeter für Zentimeter. Nix zu finden hier .......

​



_Wo ist er, der Frühling ? _​



_Seht selbst ... nix zu sehen ... ! _

.... im weiteren fand ich als Lohn für meine "Mühen bei der Suche", ein feines Pfädchen. Feinste Kürvchen schmiegten sich an den Hang. Welch ein Genuss. Und wer sagt 29er seien behäbig in Kurven ? Wenn dann ist es höchstens der Fahrer, aber mit den Dingern geht alles was mit andern Rädchen auch geht, seht selbst ....
​



_Einmal rechts rum .... _​



_... und einmal links rum ! _

... mann oh mann, hier sucht man sich ja einen Wolf. und dann auch noch dieser Schilderwald ...
​



_Schilderwald bei Heimbach _

... der muss doch irgendwo Stecken, der Frühling. Ich peil den mal an mit meinem Cube-Compensator-Flux-Beschwörungs-Ortungs-Sonar-Radar-GPS-Smartrödel-Gerät...
​



_Das Cube-Compensator-Flux-Beschwörungs-Ortungs-Sonar-Radar-GOS-Smartrödel-Gerät _

.... hilft auch nich. Nützt nix,muss mal weiter oben nachsehen. Hinauf auf die Hubertushöhe  Auf dem Weg dahin wieder ein liebliches Pfädchen. Bloss nich nach links fallen, sonst wird's nass ...
​



_Lieblich Pfädchen _​
​



_Lieblich Pfädchen II _

.... dann der Antritt auf die Hubertushöhe. Satt stand ich im Pedal ... satt auch die Steigung .... dann ein kurzes "KNACK" und schmerzen in der Familienplanung. Was war passiert ? Der Freilauf hatte den Dienst quittiert, somit schnellte des Huberts Famillienplanung gen Vorbau um an selbigen schmerzhaft zu zerschellen ... AUA ! Nun war guter Rat teuer ! Aber mir fiel etwas ein:

*DER GROSSE BIKE GEHEIMTIP FÜR DEFEKTE FREILÄUFE !* 
100mal im Werkstattcheck der Bike berichtet. DIE Notreparatur ! Outdoorgefrickel auf dem Trail ! Flux hatte ich 4 Kabelbinder aus dem Rucksack gezaubert und fixierte die Kasette an denSpeichen bzw. am Laufrad. BRAAAP ! Genauso flux waren die Dinger dann beim ersten tritt in die Pedale gerissen und zerstreuten sich auf dem Weg ! Was für ein Geheimtip, danke Bike !
​



_Der Geheimtip aus der Bike -> Freilauf defekt ? Kabelbinder sollens richten ! _

Nun da ich schonmal halb oben war schob ich den Rest und genoss erstmal die Aussicht. Nebenher nahm ich den Telefonjoker und orderte ein Taxi nach Hause. Vernichtete einen Riegel und schoss noch ein Stossgebet gen Himmel, warum gerade mir so ein Unglück wiederfahren muss wo ich doch nur auf der Suche nach dem Frühling war. 
​



_Stossgebet gen Himmel ... Lieber Guide im Himmel .... _​



_Aussicht von der Hubertushöhe _​



_Auf dem Weg nach oben suchte ich den Frühling auch in diesem ominösen Bonker _​



_Nix drin,seht selbst ! _

Naja gefunden hab ich den Frühling leider heute nicht. Mission Impossible würd ich mal sagen. Ich nahm noch ein schnuckeliges Trailchen hinunter. Das war mit schon bekannt, die Vennbiker jedoch hatten mich hier mit Ihrem Vidscho inspiriert. Mit gesenktem Haupt "skatete" ich gen Seehof um mich dort eintüten zu lassen. Auf dem Weg dorthin kamen 5 Biker an mir vorbei, TRAURIG ist das nur einer fragte ob man helfen könnte, soviel zur Solidarität unter MTBler. Aber vielleicht waren die andern 4 auch nur verkappte Rennradler beim Wintertraining auf dem Uferweg. Egal, Bike in den Kofferaum und ab nach Hause, das war's !​



_Darollt er dahin mit seinem defekten Freilauf _

Ich kommer wieder, keine Frage ........​


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2015)

Da soll keiner sagen der Verfasser hätte nitt jenau recherchiert! (Während der Hubi schwitzte sass King Pete mit seine PrinzeSienen
anne Tafel vom Seehof und residierte beim Brunch...) Der Frühling war also definitv nitt im Quadranten!
TEUFELSWERK: da wird quasi Minuten vorher von ollen (Reschpekt! Jefälligst!) alten Hörrn über die Umbenennung der Köters in andere
Körpateile gewitzelt und schon iss der Cheffe des Forums am ReinEiern datt ett beim Lesen schon Jänsehaut (heist datt da unten so? na, egal..) erzeuscht! Mein bEIleid an dieser Stell, tut vom Lesensagen weh!
Interessant: ett wird widda vermehrt jebetet auffem Trail, mer sind ja echt kreuzbrave Biker! Ob der Zint Hubäät allerdings für Freiläufe
zuständig iss klär ich morjen beim Erzbistum; der Wölki weiß ja fast alles! ...und bei dem Namen könnt ich den ja auch nachem Frühling
fragen!? Stay freiläufisch, der Pete Dank, Fürscht Hubertus, für de Bilders (hätt' am Biken mehr Spaß jehabt als anne Brötchen...)

Wie macht ER datt wohl immer mitte Modellbahnfotos - datt wird zur Baustelle ernannt...


----------



## sun909 (22. März 2015)

Hi,
das mit der Kasssette, Kabelbinder und defektem Freilauf habe ich auch mal probiert. 5m hat's gehalten und ich durfte 1.5h Fussnarsch auf mich nehmen...

Geteiltes Leid 

Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2015)

Weiss einer wo ich diese scheiss Sperrklinken für neSun Ringle Radium MA 29er Nabe herbekomme ?
Jetz hab ich 2 Std. das Netz abgegrast un nix gefunden ! Einzig für die Sun Ringle Charger Expert, Black Flea und so kriegt man die.
Oder sind die kompatibel ? Einzig aufs Bildchen will ich da nich vertrauen

Wenn mir bis morgen nix besseres einfällt geh ich mal zum Megastore da ham wir das Rädchen ja auch gekäuft sollen die sich maln Kopp machen !


----------



## sun909 (22. März 2015)

Sun ringle gehen häufiger hopps, noch Gewährleistung?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2015)

Ne Rädchen is von August 2012,
leg mir bei Zeiten mal nen vernünftigen LR-Satz zu, bin meinen Fuhrpark eh am verkleiner, mal sehn was der alte Klepper noch an Kohle bringt die wird dann in Tuning für's 29er investiert


----------



## sun909 (22. März 2015)

Dann frag mal mit den genauen Daten im Laufradforum... Die wissen (fast) alles 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... die wird dann in Tuning für's 29er investiert



in taipeh wird schon der neue 36er standard auf die schiene gesetzt, jetzt noch in veraltete 29er zu investieren ist reine geldverschwendeung!


----------



## Eifelbewohner (22. März 2015)

Back to the Roots, wa?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn mir bis morgen nix besseres einfällt geh ich mal zum Megastore da ham wir das Rädchen ja auch gekäuft sollen die sich maln Kopp machen !


Lass et´! Da geht man(n) nicht hin..., höchstens in deren Online-Shop..., aber da muss man(n) schon wissen was man(n) will!
Geh zum Hape. Der wird Dir helfen können, bis Du die Kohle für einen neuen und vernünftigen LRS zusammen hast...


----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2015)

Eine äußerst amüsante Frühstücksunterhaltung.  Die Vorstellung, wie die Selbstauslöserfotos gemacht wurden, grandios. Hoffentlich hat dich keiner dabei gesehen.  
Ich werde mich gleich auch mal auf die Suche nach dem Frühlingsanfang machen. Gestern morgen war er ebenfalls noch nicht zu sehen. Vielleicht habe ich heute mehr Glück.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. März 2015)

Gestern im Pfälzer Wald geringfügige Erscheinungen und Empfindungen mit dem Frühling gemacht. Reichlich Sonne...
Konnte hiervon einiges mit in den Taunus nehmen. Sieht für heute jedenfalls schon vielversprechend aus! Geht gleich auf die Piste, wenn auch zunächst in lang/lang.
Will hoffen, dass mich das Wetterglück auch für den Rest der Woche, ab morgen in der Eifel, nicht verlässt ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ... Hoffentlich hat dich keiner dabei gesehen.  ....


 
Hab ich mir auch gedacht  Besonders bei dem bild hinter dem Stein, wenn du das in Köln machst tut die abends schön die Rosette weh


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2015)

Du meinst wenn de auf Melaten enn Kerzchen anzündest fängt datt Heck Feuer?! Kinders, watt sind datt für Zeiten -
Nächstenliebe muss neu definiert werden.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2015)

Sooooo Freigeläuf is wieder heile, dem trekkingrad rollt wieder.
Der freundliche Herr Megastore hatte doch tatsächlich Ersatz da.... wobei so ganz mit Fachinkometänz hamse dann nich geklänzt.

"Demon Freilauf passt auch" - "Aha, aber Demon is doch 15mm Steckachse" -"Nene passt"- "Ok, schgucke"
Zuhause passte der Freilauf latürlich ..... nicht ! Aber dem Sperrklinken passten und so habe ich jetzt wieder einen heilen LRS.
Dem Demon Freilauf mit ohne Klinken geht in Aservatenkammer wo Demon/Inferno LRS auch schon liegt.
Was für martialische Namen für Schund der nix hält 
Also wenn die Halbwertszeit von Sun Sperrklinken ca 2,6 Jahre ist dann brauche ich im Oktober 2017 wieder welche !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2015)

Frage an die 29er Laufrad Experten: was haltet ihr vom Spline 1900 ???
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dt-swiss-m-1900-spline-29-laufradsatz-100-15-x-142-12-139223

Wäre 400gr zum aktuellen gespart, stabil ( sowie ich das einschätzen kann ) und Tubeless Ready, und 219,-find ich jetzt kein sooo schlechter Preis ?

Gut finde ich auch das man sich durch die mitgelieferten Kappen die Möglichkeit für andere Bikes/Rahmen offen hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (23. März 2015)

Hallo Hubi,

der Frühling muss erst noch durch die Grenzkontrolle: Bei den belgischen Nachbarn an der Holzwarche ist er aber schon angekommen:






Dafür liegt auf der deutschen Seite noch Schnee.


----------



## Eifelheizer (23. März 2015)

Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr mit dem defekten Freilauf am DT Swiss X1500 gerade so von Dreibron bis nach Schleiden (10km) zurück gerettet.
Hatte auch an die über 10.000km, etwa 2,5 Jahre gehalten.
Allgemein bin ich von der DT Swiss Nabe nicht so begeistert.
Die Feder, die die Sperrklinken aufrichten soll, ist sehr schwach. Falsches Fett und die Sperrklinken bleiben an dem Fett kleben.
Man muss sehr weiches Fett verwenden. Funktionieren tut es schon gut.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dt-swiss-wartungskit-dt-onyx-cerit-95463
Man hat auch dieses hörbare Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick,..... nicht.
Ich fahre mit der DT Swiss weiterhin noch mit neuen Klinken und Freilaufkörper.
Wie die von dir ausgesuchten Laufräder der Freilauf aufgebaut ist kann ich nicht zu sagen.

An der Mavic Crossride ist es besser gelöst. Bei der werden die Klinken mit einer Druckfeder in die Verzahnung reingedrückt.
Begleitet mit hörbaren einrasten im Leerlauf.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Frage an die 29er Laufrad Experten: was haltet ihr vom Spline 1900 ???



Gut:
- Preis
- Freigegeben bis 110Kg Fahrergewicht

Schlecht:
- Gewicht
- Maulweite


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2015)

Die Maulweite iss beim Köter tollerabel - se formidabel er verteidigen tut!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. März 2015)

Stimmt..., besonders tollerabel sie sich zeigen abends in Köln


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2015)

Du meinst die mit dem "Wuff" - ich mein die mit der Plautz! Wobei mit weniger Plautz deutlich hinterherhechelnd
hinter den Hörrn mit der Leibesfülle, ett sei denn: der Freilauf frittiert...wer will sich darauf verlassen...?!
Stay tuned, bleibt dem Eifelaner auffe Spur - wenner aussem Fokus gerät macht der Faxen, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (23. März 2015)

Eifelheizer schrieb:


> An der Mavic Crossride ist es besser gelöst. Bei der werden die Klinken mit einer Druckfeder in die Verzahnung reingedrückt.


Meine Erfahrung ist genau anders herum: 2 defekte Mavic Naben, keine defekte DT



Eifelheizer schrieb:


> Begleitet mit hörbaren einrasten im Leerlauf.


Ob dies gut oder schlecht ist, ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Gut:
> - Preis
> - Freigegeben bis 110Kg Fahrergewicht
> 
> ...


 


Maulweite: wird fürn normales cc bzw. Tourenrädchen reichen, für's grobe hab ich ja noch den Froschn
Gewicht: ok 1900gr is jetz nich soo leicht fürn 29er LRS find ich's aber ok, ist zumindest 400g leichter als der derzeitige Sun mit 2300g. Muss ja auch dank Killerplautze aufpassen bis wieviel die Friegegeben sind.

Ick gloob ick teste den mal wa, für dat Geld kann ma ja wenig falsch machen !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Du meinst die mit dem "Wuff" - ich mein die mit der Plautz! Wobei mit weniger Plautz deutlich hinterherhechelnd
> hinter den Hörrn mit der Leibesfülle, ett sei denn: der Freilauf frittiert...wer will sich darauf verlassen...?!
> Stay tuned, bleibt dem Eifelaner auffe Spur - wenner aussem Fokus gerät macht der Faxen, der Pete


 
Vielleicht liegts ja wirklich an der Leibesfülle das ich ständig was kaputt mache, vielleicht sollte ich meinen Nick von schraeg in Eliminator ändern


----------



## Enrgy (24. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... vielleicht sollte ich meinen Nick von schraeg in Eliminator ändern...



oder einfach bewährtes material kaufen. such dir ne gebrauchte king nabe und speich um. das teil hält auch der hubi-plautze stand! (hat bei mir auch geklappt )


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ick gloob ick teste den mal wa, für dat Geld kann ma ja wenig falsch machen !


Richtig! So sehe ich das auch...



Enrgy schrieb:


> oder einfach bewährtes material kaufen. such dir ne gebrauchte king nabe und speich um. das teil hält auch der hubi-plautze stand! (hat bei mir auch geklappt )


Ich mein, kaputt kriegt man(n) alles. Mit ein bisschen Pflege (ab und zu reinigen und bisschen Fett rein) funktioniert eine DT Swiss Nabe mit ihren Zahnscheiben sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (25. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Auf der suche nach dem Frühling .... *


Gestern den Horst verlassen um Dich bzw. Euch bei der Suche zu unterstützen.
Bei der Rupperather Höhen ein erster Rundumblick, aber nix zu sehen




Auch im Wenzbach und auf der Burg keine Spur vom Frühling


 

Im Bereich des Höhenzuges bei Lind ein Kreuzgebet "Lass mich den Frühling bitte noch vor Hubi finden"
Schließlich wohnen wir hier näher am Himmel 


Es wurde kein Pfad und Hindernis ausgelassen um die Suche fortzusetzen


 



und plötzlich steht da ein "Pferd auf dem Flur"




..als alter Pferdeflüsterer fragte ich: Frühling gesehen?




Das Ross flüsterte zurück: Nee, aber für nen Apfel nehm ich dich ein Stück mit!




Da ich noch Reserven hatte lehnte ich dankend ab, aber teilte natürlich den Apfel mit dem Ross.
Ich außen, Pferd innen




Schließlich fuhr ich weiter und.....
auf einsamen Wegen.....




...meine ich zumindest, hätte der Frühling mal ganz kurz um die Ecke geschaut!


----------



## Eifelheizer (25. März 2015)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> Gestern den Horst verlassen um Dich bzw. Euch bei der Suche zu unterstützen.
> Bei der Rupperather Höhen ein erster Rundumblick, aber nix zu sehen
> Anhang anzeigen 372422
> 
> ...



Dann muss ich wohl auch auf der Suche nach dem Frühling machen. Gruß Erik.


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2015)

Feine Berichte! @hubi - Signor, da tut sich abber 'ne Angebotslücke auf! Für den eher statischen Berichterstatter: Pferdeapfelflüsterer (darauf kann die Nase trainiert werden...) Der eher Unterholzorientierte hängt sich als "Überläufer" inne Sauberichtserstattung,
der Regenkleidungsverweigerer kann bei Eintritt von de Schauer als Wetterfrosch flüstern - da können mers uns tierisch entwickeln
und de Berichterstattung der nächste Evo-Stufe entgegenhieven.... Gebt den Tieren datt Kommando...der Pete - Mückenflüsterern
werd' ich mich eher fern halten, die stechen immer die Dünnen, datt Kroppzeusch!


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2015)

Die waren ja schon immer umtriebig, de Kümmersche Fraktion! Hier Kindheitsfotos aus Australien...





Trikot: sitzt! Obacht: 360° perfekt! Trikot: hauteng! Mutti fehlt!


----------



## Trekki (25. März 2015)

Frühling in der Eifel? Das dauert noch - Sonntag fuhr ich da noch durch Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (26. März 2015)

Frühling? Ansatzweise...
Die nächsten Tage wird es eher wieder herbst-/winterlich!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2015)

Da haben wir uns wohl verpasst,vor ca. 3Std bin ich da auch noch vorbeigedüst


----------



## BlackKnight29 (26. März 2015)

Schade! Aber da stand ich bereits unter der Dusche und mein Bike hing über dem Gartenzaun zum trocknen!


----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2015)

Datt ihr auch immer Depressionen Ausdruck gebt! Sicher, de Winters sinn harsch, de Frouwen (meist) granntig, de Kühlschränk
meist kanntig - aber gebt doch dem Frühling eine Chance! Leven Hubi, zeig uns Narzissen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2015)

Narzissen lohnt noch nich, muss ma noch 3 Wochen warten, is aber schon im Augenwinkel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. März 2015)

*Meuchelei an Hengebach*

Heute nahmen wir nochmal einen Klassiker unter die Stollen. Wir radelten dorthin wo's schön ist. 
Woher wir wissen wo's schön ist ? 
Es gibt Orte die Stellen extra Schilder aufum besonder schöne Wege zu kennzeichnen 

Also nix wie hin und nach diesen Schildern geschaut. Und schwups hatten wir eins gefunden. Da die Anreise beschwerlich war, machten wir erstmal eine Pause. Alles was an fressalien aufzutreiben war wurde vernichten und gleichzeitig die herrliche Aussicht genossen:

















So dann lunzten wir den ersten herrlichen Pfad herunter. Mit Stufen und sehr engen Ecken versehen machte er uns viel Freude, aber auch das befahren nicht ganz so einfach wie gedacht. Das Grinsen war breit als wir am Ende des Pfades aus dem Gemüse krochen, das war fein !
















Dann befuhern wir ein Pfädchen mit besonderem Anspruch. 
Direkt an der Kante zum See hätt ein linksschlenker 4m freier Fall und Wasserbombe zur Folge:





So dann hechelten wir auf den Meuchelberg. Oben standen wir, genossen wiedermal die Sonne und die Aussicht, ich vernichtete den letzten Proviant aus dem Rucksack.
Werden keine Gefangenen gemacht heute, schleppe den kram doch nicht wieder mit nach Hause !











Wir rumpelten den dortigen Pfad hinab, der war zwar nicht besonders gekennzeichnet, machte aber trotzdem Laune !















Wir suchten dann noch ein wenig in der Gegend rum und fanden wiedermal einen besonders gekennzeichneten Pfad. Dieerrichter des Schildes hatten recht, ne was war das schön hier .... leider viel zu kurz ... aber schön in der Sonne mit herrlich zu fahrenden Kürvchen !











Das Tagewerk war fast vollbracht. Fast ! Wir mussten ja wieder heim. Dabei half uns der Wind, blies er uns in den Rücken !
Aber was wäre eine Heimankunft ohne einen letzten Pfad, ohne den Pizzatrail ? Das wäre wie Fussball ohne Tore, wie abfahren ohne anzukommen, wie Urlaub ohne Sonne ! Alsoschossen wir unseren Brot&Butterpfad hinab so dases eine Wonne war ....











... da war er ja kurz .... DER FRÜHLING !

​


----------



## on any sunday (29. März 2015)

Dann aber schnell heim zum Bach. Was sind denn diese blau/schwarz bedachten Unterkünfte?


----------



## Eifelbewohner (29. März 2015)

Bestimmt neue Massenunterkünfte für die "Ranger"


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. März 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Was sind denn diese blau/schwarz bedachten Unterkünfte?



Eine niederländische Exklave, munkelt man...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2015)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Eine niederländische Exklave, munkelt man...



Sehr gut  voll ins schwarze 

Das ist der neue Ferienpark "Eifel-Tor" ein Landal Park. In strömen pilgern die gelben Nummernschilder hier her.
Ein weiterer Beweis meiner These das der Nationalpark als Gelddruckmaschine dienen soll


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2015)

Die Rückseite vom Dorp-du-Hollondaise heut gegen 11... Nieselfiesel, 




zur Eröffnung vonne Schiffahrt 1 Capitano, de Matronen und kein einziger Fahrgast auffem Zossen...Nix da begeisterte Seefahrernation, die schlafen Ostern durch....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2015)

Warte mal ab, beim ersten Sonnenschein kommse aus de Büsche. Dann musste vor lauter Silberlocken ne Sonnebrille aufsetzen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sehr gut  voll ins schwarze
> 
> Das ist der neue Ferienpark "Eifel-Tor"



 Eifeltor? Das sieht bei uns in Köln eher so aus:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2015)

Der Beweis das die Eifel in Kölle anfängt ! zum ärger der selbsternannten Voreifler


----------



## RadTed (30. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Beweis das die Eifel in Kölle anfängt ! zum ärger der selbsternannten Voreifler


War doch eh klar oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (30. März 2015)

Und ich dachte immer, dass die Eifel ab Heino-City (Bad Münstereifel) anfängt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2015)

RadTed schrieb:


> War doch eh klar oder?


 
Erklär das mal den sogenannten Voreifler oder "Vorgebirglern"

Was für ein Gebirge überhaupt ? Selbst Wiki beschreibt das als "flache Anhöhe"
Als Voreifler bezeichnet man sich selbst ja gerne wenn man sich von dem als allgemein doof und plump geltenden Eifler abgrenzen möchte. Betrifft meist die Leute zwischen "Vorgebirge" und Euskirchen. Gerne macht man sich ja auch lustig drüber das in so manch Dorf in der Eifel der Stammbaum ein Kreis ist/war. Dabei weiss doch jeder das unter den "Knollebuuren" im "Vorgebirge" die Blutgruppe "i" genauso wenn nicht noch mehr verbeitet war. Denn haben kommt ja schliesslich von behalten 

Wiki schreibt dazu:
"Möglicherweise ist der Begriff auch ein Ausfluss des Verlangens nach einer eigenen Identität der Bewohner der Voreifel, die sich scheinbar daher nicht zur Eifel zugehörig fühlen"

Also ist der Voreifler eigentlich ne ganz arme Wurst, weil er seine identität nicht findet. Er tendiert Wochentags auf der Arbeit im Büro daher zum Voreifler, weil er ja nich mit dem blöden Eifler auf eine Stufe gesetzt werden möchte, Wochenends dann weht die fahne ganz klar in richtung Eifel, weil's da ja so schön ist bei den steinzeitlichen Eiflern !



BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, dass die Eifel ab Heino-City (Bad Münstereifel) anfängt...


 
Hier kannsde mal bei Wiki gucken wie das geographisch ist
Eifel
Voreifel


----------



## RadTed (30. März 2015)

Bin zwar ein Bergischer aber wenn man in Köln Eifler raus ruft ist die Stadt halb leer


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2015)

RadTed schrieb:


> Bin zwar ein Bergischer aber wenn man in Köln Eifler raus ruft ist die Stadt halb leer


 
Richtig, die andre  hälfte sind ja die rosa Funken


----------



## RadTed (30. März 2015)

Auf Deinem Avatarfoto ist der Rosaanteil gegeben, so dass Du wohl die Farbreihenfolge verwechselt hast


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2015)

...nitt verwechseln mit Rosa Funkeln - datt tun die Augen vonne Köters nämlich bei jedem gemeinen Anstieg;
wohlgenährt wissen 'se de Körners wohl zu verteilen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2015)

* Eierfärben *​ 
 Heute ist Karsamstag, eigentlich war für heute eine Ahrtour geplant.
Da es aber den ganzen Vormittag/Mittag gesifft hatte entschied ich mich kurzerhand am Nachmittag Eier zu färben.​ 
 Die zwei die ich hatte habe ich dann schön in braune Matsche getunkt, immer und immer wieder. 
Herrlich ! Das ist zwar keine schöne Farbe war aber heute im Angebot, gab's reichlich von unten !























​


----------



## ML-RIDER (5. April 2015)

Fohe Ostern Hubert,

wir waren am Samstag im Ahrtal, haben aber nicht so einfarbig braun ausgesehen wie du


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2015)

Hey hatten wir zuerst auch vor, aber wie gesagt vormittags. An der ahr wird man ja wenn eher grau 
Dir auch ne schöne Osterzeit


----------



## BlackKnight29 (5. April 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> An der ahr wird man ja wenn eher grau


Wenn ich an die Ahr fahre, bin ich regelmässig blau bis ich wieder zuhause bin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. April 2015)

beine hoch, der kam flach....


----------



## Trekki (5. April 2015)

bin Gelegenheitseifeler




nutze jede Gelegenheit, um dort zu sein


----------



## Pete04 (6. April 2015)

Für de Routenplanung rund um Heimbach: Airbase Vlatten gestern als Landratspiste eröffnet!





Nu, der wollte wenigstens einfach nur landen und hat's auch sauber hinbekommen;
bis der Zossen wieder "gestartet" iss wird über Flurschaden diskutiert werden müssen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> bin Gelegenheitseifeler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hinweg mit diese Plagiaten der Eifler Handwerkskunst


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> bis der Zossen wieder "gestartet" iss wird über Flurschaden diskutiert werden müssen...




den pflügt der bauer einfach unter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2015)




----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2015)

Badger bites beats Dirty Koter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2015)

​


----------



## Eifelbewohner (13. April 2015)

Wieder ein nettes Video und.......
die Currywust  sieht aber auch verdammt lecker aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2015)

De Perlen 'se sich jeschnappt haben, enn Leckerli!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2015)

... das war se auch


----------



## jmr-biking (14. April 2015)

Die Filmmusik!  Kommentar aus dem Arbeitszimmer nebenan von Schatzi: "Was guckst du denn da schon wieder für ein Kinderfilmchen?"


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2015)

Pschhhht! Nitt den Schöpfer kränken! Macht der Hubi doch alles selbst, kuckst Du!




Und gegen seine Anfänge....




hat der Meister ordentlich zujelescht - quasi de Marsch jeblasen! Never change a running system, der Pete!
...und bedankt für ett Filmschen beim Maître, da merkt mers datt mers nitt allein aussem Häusschen iss über
de Präsenz von Mutti Natur (Querverweis: Parkplatztänze...)...alles nitt esu ernss...


----------



## RadTed (19. April 2015)

Schöne Tour ab Kommern=> Liebliches Feytal und Stolzenburg  Dank an den unermüdlichen Guide.
Keine Mitbiker eingestellt oder verloren
Man ist die Eifel bei Sonnenschein schön


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2015)

Da hat sich der Hubert heute mächtig ins Zeug gelegt, wir hatten wirklich eine richtig schöne Runde. Nur schraeg die Fahrbahn queren wurde nicht gern gesehen.

Mit Leckerlis abgefüllt nun auf die optischen Hochlichter des heutigen Tages wartend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2015)

Un de Bildchen schön klein datt isch mir nitt so tief inne Hingersch beissen muss...


----------



## blitzfitz (19. April 2015)

Noch einmal ein großes Dankeschön an den Guide Hubert für eine superschöne Tour durch die beschauliche Eifel. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Ralf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2015)

*Jo mei,des wor schee ... Forum goes Feytal !*​Da hatte ich vor langer Zeit die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt ... die Dame in Bergen voller Arbeit verschollen, das Kind zur Freude der Oma und des Opas an Ausflugswütige Großeltern übergeben....jeden Tag gebetet und den Teller geleert damit uns Petrus mit regen verschont .... und ?... es hat funktioniert !  

Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein trafen sich tretwütige 20 Waden um eine "schraege" Tour ins Feytal und darüber hinaus zu unternehmen. Die frischen 7°C am Start liessen die Gelenke so mancher Mitstreiter etwas stockig erscheinen. Adipöse Menschen haben hier weniger Probleme, treten sie doch ganzjährig mit Winterfell an. Kann man nur sagen: " selbst schuld wenn man den Körperfettanteil so nachlässig unter 20% sinken lässt !" Aber da ich ja "sune leeve Kerl" bin sorgte ich frei nach Vati's Motto" Die beste Heizung ist Arbeit" für ein wenig hinauf damit man beim hinab nicht ganz einfriert.

Dies gestaltete sich zunächst über ein zwei Trailchen in Richtung Mechernich, altbekannte Wege im Bergschadensgebiet und eine Sichtung des langen Emils schon war dem Temperaturgerät ein wenig am klettern. Zwischendrin sorgte der Guide ebenso für ein wenig "Hüftschwung" damit die steifen Glieder ... ehhh .. Gelenke auch mal geschmeidig werden.
Gugsdu den Eifel-Limbo:
​




​Weiter ging dem Tour hinauf ... hinauf.... hinauf .... ein wenig hinab .... und wieder hinauf. Bis zum schönen Höhentrail bei Vollem. Hier genossen wir nebst Wanderern die Sonne, den ein oder anderen Sanck und die herrliche Aussicht.​Gugsdu Aussicht:









​Dann gab's eine herrliche Überfahrt des Eulenbergs. Beim nauffi vermutete der Guide nach schallendem rasseln im Getriebe einen Totalschaden, welcher sich jedoch als "Stöckchen" outete. Während die einen den Gipfel ehrhaft per Pedes eroberten, andere sich die Kreistaktik zurecht legten. In Kreisen drum herum und dann langsam nach oben arbeiten. Die Abfahrt alle "Hasenfurth"war geschmeidig, wenn auch nicht sichtbar.
Gugsdu Hasenfurth:
​








​Es folgte die berüchtigte "Dornenhecker Abfahrt" nach Vollem. Hatten hier überregional bekannte Teams aus Tomburgheim noch reihenweise ( ich glaube es waren 12 ) Reifen perforiert, so kam der heuteige Trupp mit 0 ( in Worten -> NULL ! ) defekten hier runter. LANGWEILIG ! Ein wenig geplänkel durchs landschaftlich ansehnliche Königsfelder Tal, ein wenig auf und ab ( der kurze Verfahrer vom Guide is ja nich erwähnenswert  ) und schon standen wir auf der Stolzenburg. Rasten, Sonne geniessen, Höhlenforschung und Aussichten war hier die devise. Auf die Frage "Wann kommt den die tolle Burg ?" konnte der Guide eigentlich nur antworten "Du stehst drin !" Eifler Burgen haben halt ihren Charme  Das folgende Pfädchen sorgte auch für allgemeine Erheiterung.
Gugsdu Ende von Trail an Stolzenburg:
​








​Im Urfttal brannte die Sonne. Viel zu warm ! Schnell weg.. waren schon fast 18°C. Ein wenig dem Flüsschen gefolgt und dann wieder hinauf ... hinauf...hinauf ... auf den "Brääähberesch". Hier gab's jede Menge Gegend. Von Grevenbroich bis Siebengebirge reichte der Blick heut. Da wir hier auch am höchsten Punkt der Tour waren ging's von nun an auch tendenziell eher bergab ... tendenziell !
Gusgdu Brehberg:
​








​Von dort ging's dann auch tatsächlich erstmal weiter hinab ... tendenziell halt .... vorbei beim Kakusmann nahmen wir den Trail bei den Höhlen. Spassig zog er sich dahin, das Ende mit Treppchen garniert. Also quasi zart im Aufbau und herb im Abgang. Im weiteren reisten wir vorbei am alten Weinberg wieder hinauf auf die Höhen des Feytals. Aber tendenziell ging's immer noch bergab...tendenziell ! Kein Anstieg ist umsonst ... es folgte ein lecker Trailchen hinab. Die kleine Panne zwischendrin am Baumarktsbike wird nicht groß erwähnt.
Gusgdu Kakusmann und lecka Trailchen:​





















Nun da wir schonmal unten waren.... rollten wir durchs Tal ! Dies taten wir tun bis zum Sportplatz Vussem, hier gab's ein kurzes Trailintermezzo mit spassiger Bachüberfahrt. Ein wenig Kultur am Äquadukt ... hier kam die Frage auf "Das ist doch ein Nachbau oder?" Nich ganz ! Die Frage kann mit "Teilrekonstruiert" beantwortet werden gugsdu Wiki leeven Bärtraaam. So nach diesen Fragen über Fragen ging's weiter durch Feld und Flur. Bisschen auf bisschen ab ....tendenziell nach unten ! Rappelspiste und schon schossen wir die Catstones hinab.
Gugsdu Bachquerung ala Boos & Franzek sowie Catstones 

















Dem Opa nimmts gelassen wa !




​Das Ende der Tour nahte ...knatsch ... tendenziell nach oben und nach unten, aber eigentlich mehr unten wie oben oder ?
Egal ! Tendenziell bahnten wir uns den Weg gen Heimat. Vorbei an Barbarakapelle und kleinen Trailchen hinauf auf den heiligen Berg. Unterwegs ein wenig physische- und psyschiche Motivation für feministische Waden ... ging doch .. sauber durchgehalten bis ganz oben  Dann standen wir auf dem Dach der Welt ... nich ganz aber zumindest oberhalb der umliegenden 300er. Und wer Touren von und nach Kommern kennt der weiss was jetzt kommt .... die Mafiosischeibe ....in Kennerkreisen auch Pizatrail genannt. Wie die wilden schossen wir hinab ... geht ja tendenziell ... ach nein egal ... wir waren zurück ! Im heimischen Bäckerscafe nahmen wir noch einen Kaffe & Gebäck ... so endete eine weiteres herrliches "Sonntagstouüürschje". 
Gugsdu Mafiosischeibe:
​

















​Sodann bleibt mir nur zu Danken ! Danke an Andy844, franzek, redrace, BoosBiker, route61, RadTed, blitzfitz, Trail Surfer und natürlich an den Adlerhorst Eifelbewohner. Das wahr sehr feine Sonntagsunterhaltung.Schöne Pfädchen, viel Sonne, herrliche Landschaft, lustige Truppe... was braucht man mehr ?

Die angekündigten Tourdaten habe ich ja auch diesmal .... fast ..... eingehalten  ​






Achso, den Rest der Bilder findet ihr Hier -> Forum goes Feytal
Die Bilder von Meik findet ihr Hier -> Feytalrunde​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2015)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Noch einmal ein großes Dankeschön an den Guide Hubert für eine superschöne Tour durch die beschauliche Eifel.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal,
> Ralf



Ich hab zu danken ! ... auch für den Kaffe & Gebäck !


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2015)

Richtig schöne Tour, danke Hubert! Kleine Fehlerkorrektur: Baumarktbike MK (?) und ehrhafte Grüße


----------



## redrace (19. April 2015)

HUHU
So dem Text von Hubi habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen. Außer, dass es eine schöne Runde war die ich mit sehr netten Mitfahrerinen und Mitfahrern geniessen durfte. Hier gibts noch ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2015)

Latürnich ett de Pics extragroß gibt auf mein Walnussauge! Sportlich kommentiert: 'nen feinen Tag ihrs da hattet, da freun mers uns!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2015)

Muss doch extra groß, damit du mit deinem Monokel auch watt erkennen kannst !


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2015)

Typisch Eifelaner Nächstenliebe - janz inne Spur vom Franziskus! Danke, MUTTER!
Hiess die Abfahrt nitt eigentlich "Hasenfurz"? - Ein Gewässer meine Augenbeule vergeblich
sucht....Also, geruchsorientierter DH....Fein geleitet, mindestens 5 verschiedene Arten
von Untergrund geben allein die Pics her, ein Schmankerl hatter widder geliefert!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Muss doch extra groß, damit du mit deinem Monokel auch watt erkennen kannst !


Bitte ehrlich bleiben, Hubbert. Wir haben ausgemacht...den machen wir so lang wie er auf fät breit macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2015)

Pizza - Mafiosi - Klüngeleien; so langsam sich ein Bild ergibt...


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2015)

Und weil du heut nicht dabei sein konntest, bekommst du den Ehrentitel der Gries-August.


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2015)

Bei Spiegel-Sichtung müsst ich auch Gries-Knödel akzeptieren! Raus aussem Gast-Fred, bevor der Hubertus den Theaser auspackt!


----------



## route61 (19. April 2015)

Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank für die wunderschöne und nette Tour heute.


schraeg schrieb:


> ... und eine Sichtung des langen Emils ...




 



schraeg schrieb:


> ... und schon standen wir auf der Stolzenburg. Rasten, Sonne geniessen, Höhlenforschung und Aussichten war hier die devise. Auf die Frage "Wann kommt den die tolle Burg ?" konnte der Guide eigentlich nur antworten "Du stehst drin !" Eifler Burgen haben halt ihren Charme  ...




 


 


 

Und der Kuchen in Kommern ist auch nicht zu verachten. Danke nochmal an alle Beteiligten, besonders an den Guide.


----------



## on any sunday (23. April 2015)

Schade, eine seltene schraege Tour verpasst, da ich zu dem Zeitraum noch im Landeanflug war. Mußte in Spanien Salamander zähmen. 




Enduro Katalonien 2015-028 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2015)

Schapanien is ja auch ned soooo verkehrt .....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2015)

*Der weiße Hai auf der Trailhatz*

Da es am Wochenende nahezu 100% Luftfeuchte geben soll wurde heute nochmal flux das feine Wetterchen genutzt.
Zum Glück hatte ich ne Sonnenbrille auf, sons wär ich von meinen Waden glatt noch Schneeblind geworden.
Jaja das Hüftgelenk, es bleibt halt steif .... wenigstens etwas 






Dann ging's ins Eickser Amazonas-Delta:





Vorbei an den Krokodilen über die kleine Brücke und hinwech mit dem weißen scheiss:





Dann von obe nach unde geguckt. Jede Menge Gegend !





Und wieder abtauchen ins Gemüse:





Imnächsten Anstieg fand ein ca.15cm hoher Möpp meine weißen Keulen wohl recht ansprechend und nahm mal ein probierhäppchen. Die waren auch noch zu fünft, das war unfair! Hier das kleine mitbringsel, was für eine Bestie, das halbe Bein hat er mir abgerissen !
ACHTUNG SONNENBRILLE AUFSETZTEN SONST WIRST DU BLIND !!!!





Fortan nahm der weiße Bomber das Messer zwischen die Zähne, alles was auf vier Beinen vors Vorderrad laufen sollte wollte er walzen, und zwar platt !!!





Da zieht er hinweg der weiße ICE, trotz Bahnstreik:





Dann war gut ! Adrenalin abgebaut, Sonne genossen, Schmerz wegmeditiert ... dann konnt's nach Hause gehen,
 auf einem schönen Panoramawegelchen:





Schade das dem Wettah sich jetzt ändern soll, hat man sich doch so dran gewöhnt, an putzfreie Bikes und modderfreie Trails.
Aber Egal, die Natur braucht den Regen dringend .... also lass laufen Don Petrus !​


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2015)

Gib IHM deinen Segen, vorher traut der sich im kritischen Segment Eifel-Offshore nitt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2015)

*In einem Land das einst als Benzin und Kaffeparadies galt....*

... dort gingen vier Herren am Samstag wieder auf dei Jagd nach den Holy-Trails.
 Ist schon fein da bei unseren Letzeburgischen Nachbarn.
Acht-Dreißig schoss ich ab Köter Headquarter los, den Kofferaum diesmal mit Froschn statt Kinderwagen gefüllt. 
Zehn-Null-Null: Aufschlag am Campingplatz Echternacherbrück. 
Die Kollegas schon startklar abgefrühstückt, ausgeschlafen und ausgeschi**en, so solls sein 

Und schon ging er los der Tross der gloreichen vier ! Direkt mal lustig beschwingt die erste Rampe naufi, trialeddy der alte Zigeuner sollte heute nix auslassen, aber auch gar nix ! Da hat der uns ein schöne Brett vor die Stollen geworfen. 
Da ziehen sie dahin, Team Straussenvogel ääääh Adlerhorst und uns trialeddy:





Gab's da letztes Jahr einen kleinen Zwischenfall mit Ausfallzeit eines gewissen Herrn E.V. aus W.a.B. in der E. so "managte" er heute die Schüsselstelle wie eine eins. Sogleich nahm er listig Rache. "Da du Schüsselstelle, das haste jetzt davon !":





Pfad an Pfad pfiffen wir unsrein. Nauf un nunner, nauf un nunner immer weiter. 
Mal paar Stüfchen runter, mal paar Stüfchen raufgebuckelt, herrlich ! Is wie DutchMountains, nur in groß !





An einem für Lux-Verhältnisse ziemlich abgewrackten gebäude mit den klangvollen Namen "Beaufort T Justice" machten wir unsere erste Pause. Wir sinnierten wie der ordentliche Deutsche das Gebäude snaieren würde. 
Bisschen Dach drauf, paar Fenster neu und bisschen pinseln, dat Dönge wör wie NEU !






Weiter ging's durch tiefe Schluchten. Auch mal kurz zu Fuss, denn auch das gehört dazu










Immer wieder kleinere oder grössere Herausforderungen. Brücken, Treppen, Felsblöcke,
 alles dabei was den Trailsüchtigen glücklich macht:

























Und wenn man schon ne Tour dreht wo einfach alles dabei ist was dazu gehört,darf eine Panne natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Wir hatten gleich zwei zum gleichen Zeitpunkt. Herr Eifelbewohner mit Kettenriss und ich mit einem kompletten einklemmer des Schaltzuges in der Kurbel. Auch noch nie gehabt. Der findige Malermeister schnüffelte jedoch im naheligenden Komposter einen Schnürsenkel hervor. Flux hatten wir eine 30-Gangschaltung um eine Zehnerpotenz verringert. Vorne drei reicht auch ! Schaltung wird definitiv überbewertet. Könnte ja jetzt nach 1x11 den neuen Endurotrend 3x1 setzen.
Aber wenn juckt das schon 





Also wurde der Rest der Tour auf 3 Gängen abgedämmelt. Aufgeben war hier keine Option ! Hatten bei km 25 gerade mal die Hälfte geschafft ! Nur gut das ich da noch nicht wusste das wir "erst" in der Hälfte sind 
Weiter ging's wieder durch enge Schluchten:










Ab und zu mal ein perspektiven wechsel der besonderen Art. Wiewar das noch mit der Bärenstellung ?
 Vors Loch legen und Brummen ... Röööääärrr
Huch, der hat sich aber erschrocken !





Und weiter geht das Felsentrailmassakker. Von Lux ins belaubte De. 





Ich wollte dann mal ein Nickerchen machen, dieMeute liess mir aber keine ruhe. Zu groß war der Drang nach weiteren Trails.
Die Aussicht war ganz passabel, nicht zuletzt durch den durchtrainierten blau/grünen Walfisch im Vordergrund. 





Irgendwann war's dann aber vollbracht.Wir näherten uns dem Ende. Sagenhafte 52km lagen hinter uns. 
Jeder Meter ein Genuss ! Daher nahmen wir zum Abschluss nochmal einen richtig saftig grünen Trail unter die Stollen:





Was für ein grandioser Lux-Klopper ! Einfach eine herrliche Gegend. Bei Grillwurst, Bitburger 00 und Sonne fand die Tour ein gebührendes Ende. Dank an die drei Herren von der Tank...eeeeh... vom Campingplatz für die Einladung und die tolle Tour !
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (10. Mai 2015)

Und die besagte Sturzstelle ist für alle Ewigkeit "markiert!" Mindestens 7 Liter waren das. Und unser Hubert wurde nach echter indianischer Tradition umgetauft:
"Der mit nur 3 Gängen fährt"
How!


----------



## Pete04 (10. Mai 2015)

Nä, nä, nä - wie die Hörrn da über dem blau-grünen Spanferkel über Echternacherbrück hausen - ett hatt keine Würde!
Die Rinnen- unn Steinpics machen fast den Bürotach verjessen; bedankt, umtriebige Köters, für die Landpartie!
Zum Biken 'se jebohren wurden...


----------



## Eifelbewohner (11. Mai 2015)

Perfektes Bikewochenende! Mehr geht nicht  
......und?.....nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2015)

wasn das fürn tarnnetz an dem brückenbild? schutz/hindernis für fledermäuse? fangnetz für biker?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2015)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wasn das fürn tarnnetz an dem brückenbild? schutz/hindernis für fledermäuse? fangnetz für biker?


 
Hat mich auch gewundert, schätze mal das ist mal als Schutz für eventuell herabfallende Steine gedacht.
Kurz davor ist ja auch dieses Amphitheater, das war auch mit Plane überdeckt und da waren'se mit Stemmhammer & Co dran.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (12. Mai 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hat mich auch gewundert, schätze mal das ist mal als Schutz für eventuell herabfallende Steine gedacht.
> Kurz davor ist ja auch dieses Amphitheater, das war auch mit Plane überdeckt und da waren'se mit Stemmhammer & Co dran.


 
Da waren doch die Vorbereitungen zu dem Film mit dem Elfenstaub. Eine Brücke wurde auch beiseite gelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (12. Mai 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> *In einem Land das einst als Benzin und Kaffeparadies galt....*
> 
> ... dort gingen vier Herren am Samstag wieder auf dei Jagd nach den Holy-Trails.
> Ist schon fein da bei unseren Letzeburgischen Nachbarn.
> ...


Hammer geile Bilder!
Habt ihr Gps Daten davon? Würde sie auch gerne mal fahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2015)

*Vatertagsklopper 2015*

So heuer war es mal wieder so weit, es stand ein zünftiger Vatertagsklopper an.
Diesmal zog es uns zum großen Wasser, dem Rursee. Es sollte einmal drum herum gehen, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
Aber nit schnöde uffm Radweg, nene, wir sind Köter, wir sidn fies, drum gibbet auch ordentlich watt auffe Stengel.

Von Kummere aus jehts erstmal lanz Feldwege und Waldwege uff de Kermeter





Aber dann ... ja dann kam der Trail welcher schon so manchem zum verzweifeln brachte ! Eng, verwinkelt mit Stufen .... eins AAA !





















Pannen gehörten auch dazu, hier ein Plattfuss vom Öööskeerchener und dort eine lose Bremsleitung vom Robinator-Tier,
unglaublich wie der sein Material an die Grenzen bringt










Hinauf und Hinab immer wieder ! Pause und schöne Aussicht an der HUBERTUSHÖHE !









Dann ein schöner Trail hinab zum Ufer der Schwammenauel









Ein Schmugglerpfad und eine Stufenabfahrt später waren wir schon fast rum um den See










Dann ging's aber flux Richtung Heimat, natürlich nicht ohne den ein oder andern Trail













Dann war's aber irgendwann geschafft. Satte 84km mit 1750hm lagen hinter uns. Das schreite nach Bier & Wurst. Wurde sodann auf dem Vatertagsfest erledigt !Das nenn ich mal nen zünftigen Klopper !

Da entschwindet sie die Kötermeute



​


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2015)

Dünne Unterarme der Robinator bekommen hat über de mittelharte Winterzeit - hatter schon abgestillt?
Widda mal ein vortrefflich' Toürchen die Meute gedreht hat, Respekt für die Bilders... Der Bikecompagnero anne Hubertushöh'
trägt vortrefflich "lose Zunge"!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2015)

Kopier ich mal tolldreist und schaufel's um!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2015)

*Das Millionengrab*

Heute schaute ich mir nochmal den Baufortschritt am Millionengrab Vogelsang an. Dort wird immernoch fleissig gehämmert und gesägt. Mal schauen wie lange noch, denn das Land dreht erstmal den Geldhahn zu. Statt der erwarteten 35,1 Mio steht der Deckel mittlerweile bei 38,5 Mio und man munkelt es werden die 40 noch geknackt. Hier werden also fleissig Steuergelder versenkt ! Ich sage das wird genau sone Totgeburt wie der Umbau des Rings für 250Mio.
Aber egal, Steuergeldersind ja genug da !

Von Kummere jing et ersmanach Jemönkk. 
Wiederliches Feldweggeboltze endete vor den Toren der Kurstadt mit einem ersten zarten Trailchen





Im Städtchen war noch nix los,es kalappert jedoch die Mühle an der rauschenden Urft





Dann schraubte ich mich auf den Modenhübel. 
Da war ich so motiviert das ich immer weiter dämmelte, selbst als der Weg schon zu Ende war





Beim Millionengrab erstmal ein Päuschen,wollen wir dochmal sehen wie fleissig hier gedengelt wird !









Aussicht auf den Urftsee





Dixi-Romantik





Zwischen Vogelsang und Wollseifen lieferte ich mir ein Duell mit einem Wildcamper





Man war der schnell, ich sach et Euch !





100% Eifel !





In Wollseifen war auch nix los! Die ham da teilweise sogar die Fenster zugemauert, wussten die das ich vorbei komme ?










Na gut dann halt weiter





Für den Spassfaktor sorgte der Weg zur Sauermühle. Herrliche Wege durch die Hochfläche





Was zu entdecken gab's auch. @muschi hier schonmal wat für die Betonsanierer Fortsetzung





Dann ein spassig Pfädchen





Hier die Sauermühle, könnt ma doch noch watt draus machen oder ?





Dann lieferte ich mir schon wieder ein Rennen ! Der Dampfer hatte keine Chance !





Erster ! Die Urftstaumauer





Nochmal Millionengrab vom Kermeter aus





Ginster wohin man schaut !





Da radelt er hinfort..... das Kermeter-Trailband gen Wolfgarten





Dann ging's wieder gen Heimat. Volle Bombe rauschte der dicke den kermeter hinab nach Hause.
100% Heimat, ganz rechts der heilige Berg





So endete der "After-Pöngsde" Spass mit saftigen 65km / 1350hm. Fein fein, Trekkingrad läuft !​


----------



## muschi (26. Mai 2015)

Bist du heimlich für den Betonsanierer üben gewesen, du Schlingel.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Mai 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Bist du heimlich für den Betonsanierer üben gewesen, du Schlingel.


Na, hoffentlich...





...darf man auch mit so einem beim Sanieren mitmachen....


----------



## Pete04 (26. Mai 2015)

Watt Naturgrün! Watt Ginstergelb! Watt für'n fetter Camper! (Großes Herz der Hubert hat: Gelbes Nummernschild wegen Massenschelte retuschiert!) Der Blick vom Adlerhof sieht ja so aus als wennse (cooler Wortmix, merk isch mir, zusammen mit: obse, hammse und wollnse)
unter Rindenmulch 'ne 9-Loch-Anlage für den gemeinen Golfling anlegen wollten....und wo ich datt so kommentiere wärs nur konsequent
für den Landal-Green-Park-Ableger 'nen weiteren Minigolfplatz zu favorisieren, mer will 'se ja bei der Stange halten... Ein Bällchenbad in Oranje
die Eifel werden wird... Feiner Ausreisser, Sir Hubäät!


----------



## Pete04 (26. Mai 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Na, hoffentlich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordentlich Fott musse schon haben inne kargen Eifel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ordentlich Fott musse schon haben inne kargen Eifel!


Wenn's der Ground Control dient, bitte gern.
_Translation for the multi-lingual Speaker: If it serves the Bodenkontrolle, go fat._


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Bist du heimlich für den Betonsanierer üben gewesen, du Schlingel.



Naja, is ja fast bei mir umme Ecke, bot sich dann an


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. Mai 2015)

schöne Tour & schöne Pics aus Vogelsang


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Watt Naturgrün! Watt Ginstergelb! Watt für'n fetter Camper! (Großes Herz der Hubert hat: Gelbes Nummernschild wegen Massenschelte retuschiert!) Der Blick vom Adlerhof sieht ja so aus als wennse (cooler Wortmix, merk isch mir, zusammen mit: obse, hammse und wollnse)
> unter Rindenmulch 'ne 9-Loch-Anlage für den gemeinen Golfling anlegen wollten....und wo ich datt so kommentiere wärs nur konsequent
> für den Landal-Green-Park-Ableger 'nen weiteren Minigolfplatz zu favorisieren, mer will 'se ja bei der Stange halten... Ein Bällchenbad in Oranje
> die Eifel werden wird... Feiner Ausreisser, Sir Hubäät!




Wenn der Meeresspiegel den besagten Satz von 1-2m macht geben wir den Oranjes eine Obdach von Heimbach bis Einruhr. Da wird die Schwammenauel zur neuen Osterschelde


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2015)

die kaaskoppetjes sind im begriff, der sache genetisch herr zu werden. die durchschnitsgröße der holländer ist in den letzten 150 jahren um 20cm gestiegen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2015)

*Die große Ardennen -Trail - Offensive - Tag 1: Kommern -Eupen [80km / 1450hm]*

An diesem Wochenende gab's die volle Dröhnung belgischer Wurzeltrails. Schon lange begeistert mich das Geläuf unserer belgischen Nachbarn, drum hatten wir uns dieses Wochenende ausgesucht um uns mal ne volle Dröhnung von "Wutzele & Waggesse" zu geben. Ersma unspektakulärweg von der Heimat, aber dann kamen schon die ersten geilomat Trails:

Die Meute:





Erster ernstzunehmender Trail am Bildchensberg:










Weiter über einen alten Bekannten, der ist besonders gekennzeichnet weils hier so schön ist:





Abfahrt ins Kalltal:





Nachdenklich ?





Eifler Waalwege wurden auch bereist, der Hasselbachgraben:





Schonmal ein wenig "Vennflair" schnuppern:





Kuchenschlacht bei der Kaffefee in Roetgen......hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm





Dann ging's an die Weser, erst bisschen buckelig.....





Dann am Eschbach wieder herrlich schnuckelig. Mittlerweile das typisch belgische Geläuf,
 hatten wir die Grenze bereits ein paar Kilometer hinter uns gelassen




















Um das angestaute Endorphin wieder los zu werden nahmen wir hin und wieder auch mal ne wiederliche Forstautobahn





Schon bald kamen uns aber wieder herrlichste Pfädchen vors Vorderrad, wie hier am Getzbach:















Die Belgier sind sogar so fürsorglich, die Kennzeichnen auch die besonders schönen Wege:





Und ganz am Ende, da gab's dann nochmal einen ganz besonderen Leckerbissen:






Man was ein geiler Tag auf dem Bike ! Aber hatten ja noch 2 Tage vor uns.
Und übrigends: wer mal eine Unterkunft in/um Eupen sucht der sollte sich mal Schloss Weims anschauen, das war Top Deluxe 


*Fortsetzung folgt ................*​


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2015)

Spitzenprodukt, der Hörr! Neid fliesset in Strömen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2015)

*Die große Ardennen -Trail - Offensive - Tag 2: Eupen - Malmedy [75km / 1400hm]*

Tag 2 unserer Belgienrundfahrt. Stahlblauer Himmerl mit einzelnen kleinen Wölkchen, so muss das sein ! Frühstück eingeworfen, Zähne geputzt, Ei gelegt und ab auf den Bock. Hinein ins Gemüse, hinein in die Welt der Wurzeltrails. Für heute stand ein gemetztel bis nach Malmedy an, mal sehen was der Tag so bringt.

Die Meute an Tag 2 vor Schloss Weims:





Gleich ein paar Meter weiter der erste ( nicht vorhandenen ) Trail über eine Kuhwiese. Hier bestand der Anspruch den Kuhfladen auszuweichen und am Ende der "Oberkuh" nicht vor die Hörner zu laufen.





Dann wieder die üblichen besonders gekennzeichneten Wege, feiner Zug !





Wir näherten uns dem großen Wasser, auch dort fanden wir besonders ausgezeichnete Pfädchen.










Rrrrrrrroooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr,ziemlich pornös oder?





Dann ging's weiter mit dem trailgemetzel, Zunächst am "Ruisseau de la Borchêne"










Dann späteran der Hoegne. Wer den Fluss bezwingen will mus ein relativ dickes Fell und stramme Waden haben. 
Meine Herren was muss man hier plackern, von steilen Rampen bis Tragepassagen alles dabei. Herrlich !





















Aber ging auch mal geschmeidig zu:















Am Ende zeigte er aber auch nochmal richtig die Zähne. Fahren höchstens für DannyMacAskills möglich.
Selbst in umgekehrter Richtung seeeehr Grenzwertig !





Da hatte ich zeitweise auch mal nen braunen Streifen am A...





Aber wir haben es geschafft, nach elf Kilometer Trailgemetzelspuckte uns der Pfad an dieser schönen Brücke aus:






Die wir natürlich nicht nahmen sondern durch den Fluss fuhren. War ja warm genug und so tief is der auch nich





Paar Kilometer weiter bei Hockai ........ schon wieder Trails ! Diesmal von der sumpfigen Sorte, wir näherten uns wieder dem Venn





Wie schon am ersten Tage so nutzten wir auch heute wieder die Möglichkeit unser Endorphin & Adrenalin loszuwerden auf schnöden wiederlichen Forstautobahnen. 










Am Signal Botronge nahmen wir erstmal wieder einen happen Kuchen zu uns.Warauch bitter nötig, zum einen wegen derPlackerei bisher,
zum andern wegen dem was noch kommen sollte. Lagen noch 30km feinstes Geläuf vor uns. Los ging's wieder im Bayehon-Talmit einem Wurzelteppich der seines Namens noch würdig ist:





Herrliche teilweise auch anspruchsvollere Stücke:





Ein netter Wasserfall:





Und jede Menge Bachquerungen:





Dann nochmal hinauf, wir folgten dem Pouhon. einem weiteren Gewääser.Diesmal relativ unspektakulär auf breiteren Wegen dafür aber landschaftlich sehr geil ! Letzte bafahrt des Tages fand am Tro Maret statt. Ein Super Trailchen zieht sich hier hinunter ( beim RDHF fährt man den hinauf, so rum machts aber wesentlich mehr Spass ! )





An desssen Ende wartet einekurze Tragepassage:





Und eine Bachquerung der besonderen Art:










Dann war's auch für heute geschafft ! Lockeres ausrollen bis Malmedy und dort wie immer ein kühles Nassfür den Hals.





Genächtigt haben wir im Ferme Arimont, einfach aber sauber und trocken, reicht für eine Nacht.




*Fortsetzung folgt .....................*​


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2015)

da habt ihr´s euch aber richtig gegeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. Juni 2015)

Tolle und viel bessere Neuauflage der Ardennen-Offensive!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2015)

*Die große Ardennen -Trail - Offensive - Tag 3: Malmedy - Kommern [80km / 1700hm]*

So,leider schon der letzte Tag unserer Rundreise. Aber egal,schön wars bisher und es sollte auch so bleiben ! Nach den morgendlichen Ritualen stemmten wir uns erstmal gute 160hm hinauf nach Chodes um dort aufschluss auf die Trails im Warchetal zu bekommen. Hammerhartes Geläuf dort oben. Auf und nieder, mal fahrbar  mal nur schieben zu bewältige. Hammerharte Rämpchen und auch noch zugeworfene Wege. Bis zum Chateau Reinhardstein mussten wir uns so durchboxen.

Hier die Köter auf den höhen der Ardennen:





100% Ardennen





Bisschen geklettert wurde auch:





Ein Trail am andern:















Immer weiter in Richtung Chateau:





Abfahrt zur Warche scheint Spass gemacht zu haben:





Eine die kleinen Rämpchen:










Der Stimmung tat das kein Abbruch:





Selbst die hammerharte Auffahrt zum Chateau liess noch ein wenig vom Grinsen übrig:





Treppchen gabsauch mal:






Dann waren wir am Lacde Robertville. Hier erwartete uns dasnächste Trailspektakel,Wahnsinn, 20km und ein Pfad am andern !
Meute auf Staumauer:





Ufertrail am Lacde Robertville































Am Ende des Stausees war es wieder da, dieses Grinsen. Uns son scheiss noch nicht mal eine wiederliche Teerstrasse zur Hand.
Macht nix,latzen wir halt weiter über Trails an der Warche:





lecketäsch, war das ein Trailgemetzel da ! Bei Sourbrot konnten wir unseren Hormonausstoss dann aber wieder drosseln. Bis zur Deutsch-Belgischen Grenze nahmen wir erstmal wieder breitere Pisten, wollen ja auch irgendwann mal ankommen.






Dann tauchten wir wieder ein in den Dschungel. Hier im Val Mora der Eifel, das Rurtal bei Monschau:











An dessen Ende fanden wir sogar noch ne kleine Spielerei





In Monschau gabsdie übliche Kuchenfressorgie. Wieman sieht waren die Tanks auf Reserve,wirhaben Cherosin nachgetankt, ging auf's Ende an !





Prompt ging's wieder ins Gemüse:





Oder durch's Eifelgold:





Finde die Biker:










Dann kamen sie wieder, die altbekannten aber dennoch schönen Trails .... Kluckbach










Wiselsley










Wer kann schon sagen das er eine private Bank besitzt wa ?





Hätte ja gern noch was gerastet, aber wer rastet der rostet ! So gn,ing's weiter durch die Höhen der Eifel.





Bis nach Einruhr





Einer kommt, einer geht !





Achtung !





In Einruhr warfen wir nochmal ein paar Kalorien nach.Dann schoben wir uns hinauf auf die Dreiborner Hochfläche
Absteigen ist keine Option oder ?





Über die Höhen:





Volle Attacke ging's dann den Kanzelweg bei Gemünd hinunter. Tempo wurde immer Hlher, näherte man sich doch der Heimat und konnte man das Abschlussbier schon riechen !





Zwischendrin nochmal kurze Einbremsung





Nochmaln bisschen Hinauf und dann rollte es wie von allein bis in die Heimat ! 
Aber keineZieleinkunft ohne die Mafioso Schanze und das übliche Finisherfoto:





Und endlich nochmal was Vernünftiges zu trinken:





Ich muss meinem Namen ja gerecht bleiben:





Prügel nach getaner Arbeit,top durchgehalten ! Nicht eine Panne,noch nicht mal ein Plattfuss 





Und zur Abwechslung nochmal ein paar Fritten, gab's in Belgien ja kaum 





*Das große Fazit:*
 Wahnsinn, was für eine Schlacht ! Alles dabei was der Köter braucht, dreck, Trails, Berge,, Flüsse, Seeen, Wutzele, Waggesse.Top Deluxe  eine drei Tage Tour die seines gleichen sucht, vom Anspruch her brauchen sich diese drei Etappen nicht hinter Alpencross-Etappen zu verstecken. Sind zwar in der relation weniger Höhenmeter, das auf und ab undvor allem die Wegbeschaffenheit fordert aber seinen Tribut ! Positiv aufgefallen sind auch die Wanderer, gibts doch hier bei uns den ein oder andern Hilfssheriff so wurden wir dort stets freundlich begrüsst und teilweise sogar angefeuert. Nu brauch ich erstmal zwei Tage um die müden knochen wieder herzurichten 

*Fakten:*
Tourlänge: ca.240km
Höhenmeter: ca. 4500hm
Fahrzeit:ca. 19h ( netto )
Trailanteil: ca. 30%
Kosten: ca.230€ p.P. für alles​


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. Juni 2015)

Super Tour, super Bericht


----------



## shmee (2. Juni 2015)

Leck mich fett! Was eine geile Tour, und noch dazu direkt vor der Haustüre. Die Trails rund um Jalhay und an der Royompre/Hoegne durfte ich ja neulich auch schon mal mit Blick aufs Hohe Venn absurfen, absoluter Traum.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2015)

Bälljen leistet!


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2015)

Blöder Bericht. Verführt ungemein, sein Rad wieder zu entstauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2015)

bei betrachtung diverser jüngerer tourenberichte hier im forum frage ich mich die ganze zeit schon, wie ihr diese mördertour so völlig ohne schoner protektroren überleben konntet? das ist doch gefährlich, so waldwege und so, dann noch wurzeln und sogar steine im weg! ihr habt euch wohl vorher nicht ausreichend informiert, wie man sowas anzugehen hat!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2015)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bei betrachtung diverser jüngerer tourenberichte hier im forum frage ich mich die ganze zeit schon, wie ihr diese mördertour so völlig ohne schoner protektroren überleben konntet? das ist doch gefährlich, so waldwege und so, dann noch wurzeln und sogar steine im weg! ihr habt euch wohl vorher nicht ausreichend informiert, wie man sowas anzugehen hat!



Oh Schreck ! Jetzt wo du's sagst ..... wir müssen wohl total bescheuert sein ! 
Zumal wir ALLE auf 26 Zoll bereiften Bikes unterwegs waren wo doch jeder weiss das man damit nur noch auf die Nuss fallen kann


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2015)

Aaaarg! Dreckeliget Köterjesocks! Da hat man über Wochen mit Kartenmaterail scheints entlegene Bachtäler benannt, weiße Flecken
auffe Moselkarte jetilgt, Tiere jesehen die Fachliteratur erforderten..
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 höhö! ...und dann finden die "5 Freunde & datt Trailmassacka" auch noch die entscheidenden Forstautobahnen! (Die Trails hatten
mers latürnich schon alle auffe Pfanne... Neid³ bis La Raid, der Pete....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Aaaarg! Dreckeliget Köterjesocks! Da hat man über Wochen mit Kartenmaterail scheints entlegene Bachtäler benannt, weiße Flecken
> auffe Moselkarte jetilgt, Tiere jesehen die Fachliteratur erforderten..
> .
> 
> ...



Wenn du das nächste mal im Krematorium bist schmeiss deine Bachtal&Ruinen Statistik mit in den Ofen ... ride on have fun !


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zumal wir ALLE auf 26 Zoll bereiften Bikes unterwegs waren ...



damit seid ihr völlig unten durch. konsumverweigerer! 

nee, ma ehrlich, schon cool daß ihr auf der expedition 0,0 pannen hattet. andere laden ihr rad aus dem auto und haben schon platt oder kettenriß beim aufsitzen. 26er scheinen wohl doch nicht so unbrauchbar zu sein, har har 

ps: mit dem höhenprofil der strecke kann man sicherlich ausgewachsene bäume umsägen, so wie sich das liest...


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2015)

Historischet Jewurzelle....




...ming erprobte Trailmäpp...kämpft hier schliesslich gegen neuzeitlichet Teufelszeuch!




Isch war chancenlos.... Dabei hat ich ein Dekret der Herren von Berg dabei ihre alten Burgen
zu plündern, datt hatten aber die neuzeitlichen Geocatcher bereits erledischt....
Isch werf Windows 3 als letzter Kontinentalsockelbewohner vom Rechner, buute dett Stück 
und kehre erstarkt in deinem Rücken wieder, oh Eifelsheriff!




Nimm den...




Fedefroschenheische auf, Ehrhabener! PS: Kartenmaterial unter #24355 der Ewischkeit zujeführt, wor schön wärm....
 Aber sowatt von jeerdeten Dank für gefühlte 85% Trailanteil wo mers nitt de Leitpfosten zählen wollt aus Langeweile....
Carpe Eifelum, der Pete....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2015)

Enrgy schrieb:


> damit seid ihr völlig unten durch. konsumverweigerer!
> 
> nee, ma ehrlich, schon cool daß ihr auf der expedition 0,0 pannen hattet. andere laden ihr rad aus dem auto und haben schon platt oder kettenriß beim aufsitzen. 26er scheinen wohl doch nicht so unbrauchbar zu sein, har har
> 
> ps: mit dem höhenprofil der strecke kann man sicherlich ausgewachsene bäume umsägen, so wie sich das liest...



Ja da hast du recht, der Eifler ist ja von Grund auf eher karrig ! Also verdient die Bikeindustrie an uns eigentlich nur das nötigste. Dazähle ich mit dem 29er meiner Frau schon als Rockerfeller  Zudem sind wirauch noch alle mit 3x10 unterwegs, kaum zu glauben wie wir das immer den Berg hochwuchten wo es doch 1x11 Schaltungen gibt die nur die Hälfte wiegen 

Das mit den 0 Pannen auf der Runde wundert mich auch ein wenig, Möglichkeiten gab's genug. Wahrscheinlich eine kombination aus geitziger Fahrweise und Material 

Hier wie gewünscht noch das Höhenprofil:


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juni 2015)

Also Hubi, auf der einen Tour auf der ich mit dabei sein durfte, da stand aber nix zölliges auf den Rädern. Ich konnt bei der Geschwindigkeit auch nur verschwommen so einen Schriftzug auf den Reifen wahrnehmen...etwas in der Art..."mirhammspassevohochdrei" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (3. Juni 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zudem sind wirauch noch alle mit 3x10 unterwegs, kaum zu glauben wie wir das immer den Berg hochwuchten wo es doch 1x11 Schaltungen gibt die nur die Hälfte wiegen


Hubert, ich darf Dich beruhigen: Ein 1x11 Antrieb hat de facto weniger Einfluss auf das Gewicht, als mit der Übersetzung und der daraus resultierenden Reichweite per Kurbelumdrehung (ich glaub man nennt dies in Fachkreisen "Entfaltung").
In einem Versuch während meiner Umbauarbeiten auf 2fach habe ich festgestellt, dass die Gewichtsersparnis durch das fehlende grosse, mittlere KB und dem Umwerfer durch die vergleichsweise sackschweren 40er und/oder 42er (Hope-)Ritzel und durch das 30er oder 34er KB aufgehoben wird. Unterm Strich ist die Differenz zum konventionellen 3fach also vernachlässigbar und trittst Dich zudem noch zu Tode, weil der "klassische Berggang" nicht mehr da ist. Ich behalte mir die Empfehlung für diese Übersetzung für die Jungs aus dem XC-Marathon Bereich vor, welche weit mehr als 250Km jede Woche im Jahr strampeln.
Daher glaube ich, dass Du mit Deiner 3fach auf Deinen hier präsentierten Touren gut beraten bist. Hast damit immer den passenden Gang dabei. Ggfs. wäre 2x10 eine Option. Damit bin ich nun unterwegs und finde das für AllMountain-Trailtouren perfekt. Deutlich weniger vorne schalten, aber trotzdem immer den passenden Gang dabei bei einer Bandbreite von 595% 
Ansonsten nicht immer das lesen und glauben, was die Industrie uns über die "Bike-Bravos" zum Kauf suggerieren möchte!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (3. Juni 2015)

Achso.., und: Danke für den super Bericht und Tour eurer Ardennen-Trail-Offensive  
Eine Tour ganz nach meinem Geschmack  Nachahmenswert 

So, und nun sattel ich auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2015)

Naja, bei 97kg Mensch war das mit dem Gewicht auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint 
Technik muss funktionieren und halten sons nix, frei nach dem Motto: "Ned schwaade, Trödde !"


----------



## shmee (3. Juni 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...., frei nach dem Motto: "Ned schwaade, Trödde !"



Genau so halte ich das auch und quäle mich ganz masochistisch mit 1x10 die 27% Rampe am Ring hoch um dann oben kotzend vom Rad zu fallen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> Genau so halte ich das auch und quäle mich ganz masochistisch mit 1x10 die 27% Rampe am Ring hoch um dann oben kotzend vom Rad zu fallen.



So mussat sein


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2015)

shmee schrieb:


> die 27% Rampe am Ring hoch



die alte betonierte steilstrecke beim karussell?


----------



## shmee (3. Juni 2015)

Enrgy schrieb:


> die alte betonierte steilstrecke beim karussell?



Jup, einmal im Leben habe ich mir das gegeben, beim nächsten masochistischen Anfall mache ich es mir leichter und hau mir einfach direkt mit dem Hammer auf den dicken Zeh.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (3. Juni 2015)

27%? 
Ich hatte heute auf meiner Tour um die Nordschleife 29.3% auf meinem GPS stehen. Das könnte das Stück am Lessenich oder die hohe Acht gewesen sein. Vielleicht aber auch die Rampe bei dem Abstecher auf die Nürburg. 
Ich fahre kein Beton oder Asphalt und kann das nicht genau sagen   So steil und fordernd habe ich den Track hier rund um den Ring jedenfalls nicht empfunden. Waren auch ein paar tolle Wurzeltrails und Kanten dabei  Schön war es!
Werde aber am Freitag auf dem Klosterpfad mit seinen mehr als 30% mehr in schwitzen kommen


----------



## on any sunday (3. Juni 2015)

Diese betonierte Rampe kann man auch genüsslich umfahren.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Diese betonierte Rampe kann man auch genüsslich umfahren.



ja, weiß ich. bin da auch nur 1-2x in grauer vorzeit (so anno 92) rauf (damals noch mit 7-fach 24-28, ne echte qual), war mir dann aber für meinen flüssigen nachwuchs zu gefährlich, ein möglicher kettenriss im wiegetritt kommt nicht sonderlich gut für die brut. 
damals war das noch ein "sport", hills zu climben. trail zum pilz, trail von wupperhof zum leide (lukasweg) war damals immer eine herausforderung, vor allem auch wegen dem untergrund und den engen kehren. ging teilweise nur mit hüpfen. 
die steilstrecke am ring ist ja "nur" steil, grip hat man auf dem alten hitlerhighway ja ohne ende und kurven gibts auch nicht.


----------



## route61 (4. Juni 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...
> Dann späteran der Hoegne. Wer den Fluss bezwingen will mus ein relativ dickes Fell und stramme Waden haben.
> Meine Herren was muss man hier plackern, von steilen Rampen bis Tragepassagen alles dabei. Herrlich !
> 
> ...


Hätt ich gewusst, dass das zum Tragen ist, hätt ich mir einpaar Wochen Rippenschmerzen erspart.

Den Bericht hast Du bestimmt nur geschrieben, um uns neidisch zu machen. Ich sag Dir, das ist Dir in meinem Fall sogar gelungen DÄH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juni 2015)

Rippenschmerzen vermeidet man am einfachsten in dem man die eigenen Fähigkeiten realistisch einschätz.
Nein es war nicht gedacht um neidisch zu machen sondern wie alles was hier an Tourberichten reinkommt zum Bilder gucken und animieren.
Wenn ich neidisch machen wollte wurde ich Bilder auf einem Enduro, Protektroenbehangen an irgendwelchen Gletscherspalten posten oder so.


----------



## Handlampe (6. Juni 2015)

Hups....hab ich fast vergessen zu erwähnen : Tolle Aktion und toller Bericht von den Ardennen, Oberköter Hubäät.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2015)

Das beste ist der Schinken


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juni 2015)

*Traum Wetter im lieblichen Feytal*
















































































​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hols nochmal nach vorne, ist ja jetzt am Wochenende:


----------



## on any sunday (8. Juni 2015)

Apropo, kann man in Elsenborn eigentlich noch Tandem Fallschirmspringen, mein letztes Mal ist garicht mehr wahr. Wäre wieder schön das Venn von oben zu sehen, obwohl man beim ersten Sprung andere Sorgen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2015)

Hm keine Ahnung, kann ja mal Fragen falls ich Sonntag dahin komme.
Aber ich sach immer: wenn der liebe Gott gewollt hätte das der Mensch fliegt hätte er ihm Flügel wachsen lassen !
Drum besuch ich auch keine Bikeparks


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Juni 2015)

Sonntag 10 Uhr Treffpunkt???


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2015)

Wenn's nach mir geht ja - bitte Kettenblatt im Knopfloch wegen de Erkennbarkeit - aber der Hubi will ja dann schomma mit Schmuggelkaffee
auffem Rückweg sein! Also entweder Forum rübers nach JFFR oder dem Kümmeraner Loctite inne Kette! Ich bin 10 Uhr da und halt Wahrschau
nach Gerolsteiner Nummernschild und Mühlstein auffem Fahrradträger....


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Juni 2015)

Musst Ausschau nach dem Eisen-Karl halten und nem Typen mit blauem B-TEAM Trikot. Fahrradträger is nich. Kein Geld für. Ich schmeiß dat Rad immer in den Kombi. Vielleicht steh ich ja auch bei dem pinken @muschi vom hohen venn.


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2015)

Da passt ja im Vorfeld schon scheinbar alles; aus Erfahrung iss jetzt ein gerüttet Maß an Bedenken zu schultern... Bis Rhabarber, der Pete! Neien, Hubi, wir haben deinen Fred nitt jekapert - der lag nur so rumm...


----------



## muschi (11. Juni 2015)

Pretty in Pink ist dabei


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2015)

Jeepeajee, Katzenbacke! Die Farbe ett zu verteigen ett gilt!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2015)

Rubbel-die-Katz! Datt ganze Gedönse findet auffe HP vom Hubert statt - ans Kreuz uns nageln er uns könnt! Sagt zum Abschied leise Servus,
der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2015)

Kein problem Pete, wenns dem zweck der Zusammenführung von Waden dient opfere ich gerne den Thread 
Ob ich am Sonntag dabei bin steht noch in den Sternen, zur Zeit versuche ich noch mein 29er instand zu setzen, da is mir Mittwoch mal wieder der Freilauf fliegen gegangen, schon wieder die Sperrklinken gehimmelt.
Wenn werde ich aber ein Ööörly Börd machen, denke das ich dann so gegen 8 schon durchs Gemüse walke.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2015)

Puh, da schlafe ich noch.  Hubi, du hast einfach zu viel Wums als Killerplautze. Dat wird auf die Dauer zu teuer mit deinen Sperrklinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2015)

Man stelle sich vor ich würde diesen fresstumor nicht vor mir herschieben ..... wer wäre dann Alban Lakata ?


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2015)

who the fcuk is alban lakata?
ich kenne dr. alban und laktat sagt mir auch was, aber beides zusammen? 
ok, tante guugel hilft, aber gehört oder gelesen habsch von dem spargeltarzan trotzdem noch nix. ösi halt.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juni 2015)

In der Rennszene wird er auch der Albanator genannt, weil er auf der Langstrecke ein Tier ist. Hat schon alles gewonnen, was man im Marathon Bereich gewinnen kann. *Klugschei$$modus aus*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2015)

Der Albanator tritt im Durchschnitt mehr Watt bei sonem Marathon als der Durchschnittsfahrer im Stande ist zu leisten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2015)

Hier ist die Sun Ringle Rotze:
















Hab mir jetzt mal nen DT M1900 für relativ kleines Geld geordert.
Sun ist echt die letzte Rotze da kriegste noch nichmal Ersatzteile für den Kernschrott !
Meinste ich find passende Sperrklinken und den Zahnkranz dafür ?


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juni 2015)

So iss datt mit dem Zahnersatz aus Taiwanien... Lass uns bitte noch Jelände övvrisch, bevorzucht 4,6'....


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juni 2015)

Das ist meisten schwierig bei so OEM-Laufräder. Da geht es um Massenproduktion für die Hersteller. Und billig muss es sein. Der Verkaufspreis für so ein Bike ist ja knallhart kalkuliert.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Juni 2015)

Am falschen Ende bzw Bauteil gespart ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2015)

Wärja alles kein problem wenn man wenigstens anständig an Ersatzteile für das Ding rankommen würde.
Aber Sun Ringle is da wie ne Sekte hab ich den Eindruck ... alles nur über Händler oder so ... wie die Scientologen die Kackfrösche !

Naja der DT Swiss is ja schon unterwegs, vielleicht trödelt der gleich ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Juni 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Naja der DT Swiss is ja schon unterwegs, vielleicht trödelt der gleich ein



Top !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2015)

Uäääh ....Postbote doof ! Nix Paket dabei 
Jetz muss ich auch noch Gartenarbeit verrichten statt zu schrauben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2015)

*Neulich an der Kommerner Nordwand*






Die Böcke haben Bock





Gipfelglück





Ja wo laufen sie denn .... ?





Ohne Sicherung die Helden !





Zum braunen Bock










Coptercam



​


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2015)

Datt sind also die benörgelten Jartenarbeiten des Hörrn Schraeg! Da bauen andere mit Hochglanz inne Äujelchen enn Iisebahn drömmeröm....


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2015)

...und wieder andere hüpfen aufm hinterrad drüber...


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2015)

Meinste der Hubi feilt am Skill statt anne Kyll?! Datt muss beobachtet werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2015)

watt glaubste wobei die sperrklinken hops gegangen sind? der sagt dir doch nicht alles!


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2015)

29'er Hubis RockDropper?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2015)

*Ali Pös macht konkräte einrolltest für neue Schluffe, alta !*

So dem29er Trekkingrad läuft wieda  Habsch dem Gerät ein DT Swiss M1900er gekäuft.
Konkräte Laufradsatz ! Preis / Leistung Top ! Kriegst du konkrete Tubeless-Ready Laufradsatz fürschmale Eurö
Iss stabiler als alte Sun Rotze ! Kommt nur noch echte Sonne an dem Gerät nikesse mehr Sun Ringle rotze !

Ersma wuchtet Ali Pös seine krass konkrete Stahlköapa 10km dem berch hinauf. Hinta dem Ort Voissssel schoss dem Ali dann dem erstes mal dem Berg hinab. Schöhön geschmeidik rollte dem Ali Pös dem Ginster behangenen Wech herab. Da rollt dem Ali:





Dann bräzelte dem Ali Pös dem schöhönen aba viel zu kuazem konkräte Kutschenpfad herab:





In Jemönk City waren keine Checkkker an start, weissu. Also nixe los da .... also tritt Ali Pös weiter dem Berg wieda herabauf ... nach konkrete Herhan ... also nixe Orhan sondern Herhan ! Hier siehst du Ali Pös in Berg nach Herhan:





Hier Berg nach Herhan ohne Ali Pös





Gugsdu schöhöne Blume:





Dann kommt Pauluskopp. Isse oben. Und wenn Ali oben is, Ali fährt wieda runter in Tal ! Am liebste aba fährt Ali Pös über kleine feine Wägelchen, verstehste ?





Un am aaaalah liebste fährt Ali Pös um Kurve rum, gugsdu:





Hier kanns du sähe neue Schluffe von dem Trätgerät:





Ali kam dann durch schöane Ort heisst Ölef





Dem Bine suchte konkrete schnuckelige warme Platz.Hat gefunden an mein Bremsaufnahme, gusgdu:





Dem Käfre war faul. Lage er in Blumeund liess sich sonne auf P.... scheinen:





Wenn Ali Pös is in Tal, AliPös fährt wieder auf Berg. Dem nächste Berg hiess "Wackenberg". Aba nix konkräte Rocker auf Berg sondern nur konrekte zugewachsene Weägelchen:





Da war dem Ali Pös schon wieada auf dem oben Berg. Schawupp rauschte dem Ali schon wieda in Tal herab.
Nich weit in Tall kommt Ort heiss "Kall". Rekall ? Dachkall ? Kallcenter ? Dem Ali weiss es nich ! Is dem Ali auch egal weil in naheEntferung war schon nächste Weägelchen. Krass geschmeidige Weägelchen !





Dann komm dem Ali Pös an konkrete Denkmal für Ali Pös vorbei. Dem Helden gewidmet ... kann nur Adi Pös sein. 
Dem Ali seine Brüada waren auch schon da gusgdu konrete drei Pöse Brüda:





Dann machte Ali schnell Ghettofaust mit konkrete Brüada, Ali muss weitah .... muss dem Ali Pös nach Hause, steht Mittagessen auf Tisch !
Schneähl war Ali wiedain Heimat. Aber muss Ali fahren imma über heilige Berech nach Hause. Gehte nix ohne Pizza !









Dann war Tour zu Ende ! Machte aba nix, weil nach Tour is vor Tour, weise Mann aus Kommere hat gesacht !
​


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juni 2015)

Hat Ali Pös zuviel Oil of Ölef inhaliert?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2015)

Sauerstoffmangel !


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Juni 2015)

das Denkmal Foto ist Top


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2015)

Yo, geil Alta, watt für'n fleissiges Adi-Das! Den Körpa halbmondmäßig jesichelt jeschmeidig die Höhen nuff, Umgang mit heißen Bienen
und Käfern - watt will der klinkenbereinischte, jläubije Kümmeraner mehr! Integrationsmodus Kümmersch 2.0 perfekt vorjelebt....
De Brüderschaft - die lernen mehrs neu kennen... Um ma auffem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  zu bleiben 
(einjerollt bis auffet Jebet) ein kurzet Vergleichpic:




Die Ulmer Jebrüders ErKann, MussRan und Methan haben formidabel jewerkelt - nach kleinem Service ein leichter Hauch von Saffran
über dem Oberrohr - ich wollt' de janze Tour an Kümmelbrötchen mümmeln.... Dafür montierten die mir abba auch die Dicken Schlappen,
ohne bisse in Iiihrefeld nüss! Ming Döner iss Ding Döner, der Pete! .....Fatbar iss plattbar....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2015)

​


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2015)

Feinster Chillout Elektrosound machen die Trails in Hubi`s Wohnzimmer zum reinsten Vergnügen. Ich glaub, ich setz mich jetzt mal mit einem Caipi an meine Strandbar und schau mir das Filmchen nochmal an.  Ach ne, is ja erst 8 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2015)

Caipi geht imma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (29. Juni 2015)

Es ist doch immer schön hier mit zu lesen und zu bestaunen was für tolle Strecken hier abgebrockt werden. Leider steht im Moment mehr Arbeit als Vergnügen im Raum und lässt es mir nicht zu euch mit meiner Anwesenheit mal zu quälen. Doch seid gewarnt, ich werde kommen...
Doch erst einmal muß ich mich mit kleinen Touren zufrieden stellen.
LG Norman.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2015)

Joha, wir sind schon Verwöhnt .... so ein tolles Gebiet direkt vorder Haustüre.


----------



## Normansbike (29. Juni 2015)

Das stimmt, daher ist jeden Mittwoch ein Feierabendründchen von 20-30 km angesagt. Leider sind aber die wachenden für große Touren erst wieder nach meine, Urlaub möglich. Doch im Urlaub gibt's ja auch die eine oder andere Tour um den Säuling u.s.w.
Danach lass ich mich mal von dir zu einer schönen Tour einladen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2015)

*Alles Sahara oder watt ...... ???*

Manchmal sind es diese Tage an denen meint man einen echt tolle Idee zu haben ! Eine geniale Idee, super Hirnleistung, Geistesblitz ! Solch einen Tag hatte ich Anfang der Woche. Mein Geistesblitz: am Donnerstag einen Tag frei zu machen und den zum beikn nutzen. Paar Kumpanen waren auch gleich dafür zu haben.  Also scheint die Idee ja nicht so schlecht gewesen zu sein ......bis .... ja bis zur Umsetzung dann am Donnerstag !







Bei geschmeidigen 27°C morgens um 9 Uhr trafen wir in einem kleinen aber feinen Kurort mit Moselblick ein. Flux wurde aufgesattelt es sollte ja noch warm werden. Warm ? Scheisse heiß wurde es. Mit jedem Anstieg mehrte sich der Gedanke in meinem Kopf das die Idee heute hier hin zu fahren wohl doch nicht die allerbeste war, stattdessen wäre ein Freibadbesuch wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen.

_Hier die bescheuerten Recken die die Hitzeschlacht antraten:_





Nach ca. 2 Std. verliess mein Innerstes seinen Körper so das ich mir von außen beim schwitzen zusehen konnte. Man konnte es so gerade durch Einwurf von 1 L Kaltgetränk wieder einfangen. Danach machten wir nochmal einen Versuch ... dem Zeigegerät peilte mittlerweile die 36°C an ... Allgemeines Kopfschütteln signalisierte ... für heute ist Schluss.

_Trotz Hitze... sehr sehr geile Trails vorgefunden:_





 Nach schmächtigen 20km und 800hm warfen wir bei 37°C im Schatten das klatschnasse Handtuch aufden brennenden Boden. Nach erneuter Betankung durch 1L Kaltgetränk traten wir die Heimreise an. Die Truppe versprengte sich an sämtliche Wasserlöcher von Mittelerde um Füsse oder sonstige Extremitäten darin zu kühlen.

_Manchmal ging's etwas ruppig zu:_





_Flicken war nur im Schatten auszuhalten:_





_4x Menschenhirn --- Well Done !_





_Tiefflieger Alarm !_
_



_

_Der Schlauch diente um das inenre seines Körpers im Zaum zu halten:_
_



_

_Bei der Hitze verkrochen wir uns auch mal in ein Erdloch:_





Natur vom Allerfeinsten ... leider bisschen durchgegart 





_Heiss ... Heisser ... Gar !_
_



_

_Einfach laufen lassen, das bringt Fahrtwind !_
_



_

_Hier sieht man wie mein innerstes mich verlassen hatte und die Aussicht genissen wollte:_
_



_

_It's HOT in here ......_
_



_

*Fazit des Tages: super Trails gesehn, wir kommen wieder keine Frage. Leider ein wenig warm, aber ansonsten ne spitzen Idee !*

*Spruch des Tages: Wird schon, wir sind ja den ganzen Tag im Wald !*

*Erkenntnis des Tages: Manchmal haben Wetter Apps doch recht ! *
​


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juli 2015)

In Anbetracht eurer Erfahrungen gestern Morgen im mondänen Kurörtchen an der Mosel und unseren Erfahrungen gestern Abend beim B-TEAM Sundowner, halte ich unsere Unternehmung am Samstag für etwas gewagt. 
Ich denke, da muss nochmal ein neuer Termin gefunden werden. 
Aber ist schon komisch, für dieses Kurörtchen habe ich auch schon 2-3 Touren im Petto, die unbedingt gefahren werden wollen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2015)

Ich hab für Samstag abgesagt. Eine Nahtoderfahrung pro Woche reicht mir 
Ja das war schon vielversprechend was wir da gefahren sind, werde da im Herbst nochnal hin.


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Juli 2015)

war auch Gestern ab 10:00 unterwegs.
Nach 2 Std. biken hab ich ne Eisdiele geplündert


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juli 2015)

Sehr schön. Hubert, da hast du aber im TT Fred nicht richtig aufgepasst. Diese glorreiche Idee hatte ich letztes Jahr zu Pfingsten. In den Weinbergen an der Mosel zeigte das Thermometer dann geschmeidige 40 Grad...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2015)

Ich bin nicht nur Adipös sondern auch noch vergesslich ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. Juli 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht nur Adipös sondern auch noch vergesslich ....



dat heißt "alzheimer bulimie"....


----------



## redrace (3. Juli 2015)

Zum Glück war ich gestern arbeiten!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2015)

Einen feinen Geruch für's rechte Nässchen die Ecke hat....




Tolle Idee und tolle 4-Mann-Combo unger dr Woch! Mit Glück trifft mers kein Mensch, aber bei Systemüberhitzung
sicher datt kleinste Problem.... De Augen glasisch bisse selbst als Frischfisch nimmer vermittelbar....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2015)

*Hilterscheider Sommermärchen*
Dieses Wochenende waren wir wieder "zu Gast bei Freunden". Unz Steigeisen hatte in die Eifelhöhen zu Hilterscheid geladen. Wer nich weiss wo das ist: "dat litt en de Mötsched". Von dort war ein deftig Touürschjen geplant welch uns Steigeisen ausgearbeitet hatte. Ganz ohne GPS un den schnickschnak, richtig wie früher ... Resepekt dafür 

Ab Hilterscheid schlugen wir erstmal Haken wie die Kanickel um im Allgemeinen daür zu sorgen das das Teilnehmerfeld bestehend aus 4 weiteren Recken komplett die Orientierung verlor. So eingelullt konnte das Höhenmeterfressen stattfinden. 






_Die Recken auf den Eifelhöhen_

So nach und nach näherte man sich vie Sasserather Heide dem Michelsberg von wo aus es zielstrebig ins Liersbachtal gehen sollte. Zielstrebig ? Naja ! Vom Michelsberg direkt ins Liersbachtal is was zu einfach, deswegen baut man dann erstmal ein paar geschmeidige Hubbel ein. Zuerstmal wieder naufi nach Esch, dann nunder un wieder naufi nach Reckerscheid... so un dann volles Rohr hinab ins Liersbachtal.






_100% Eifel_






_100% Fahrkunst_

Dann crusiten wir geschmeidig das Liersbachtal herab. Zwar kein "Trailhighlight" aber Landschaftlich immer eine Reise wert. Beschwingt tingelten wir daher. Ich hatte schon vermutet das der Guide uns wieder nur irgendwie einlullen wollte bevor die nächste Erhebung kommt um es uns dann wieder so richtig schön auf die Schenkel zu geben. Und die Vermutung war gar nicht so verkehrt. Ab Obliers wurden die Kettenblätter wieder bis zum glühen durchgewalkt ... es ging wieder naufi !






_Liebliches Liersbachtal_






_Die Recken im Anstieg hinter Obliers_

Zwar nich sehr steil aber laaaaaaang ging's hier hinauf. Immer wieder herrliche Aussicht auf's Liersbachtal und die dortige Wensburg. Zwischendrin mal das Revier markiert und irgendwann, gefühlte 1 Std später waren wir oben. Oben heisst in dem Falle Lind wo einen der Recken ein kleines Hungergefühl erhaschte. Flux wurden Bananen und Riegel nachgeworfen, konnte weitergehen. Ab Lind folgten wir dem Ahrsteig .....






_Eifelhöhen bei Lind_






_Herrlich²_

.... über den Ahrsteig stürzten wir uns dann über einen feinen Trail hinab in Richtung Pützfeld. Einer der Teilnehmer nahm es mit dem Stürzen zu genau ... naja jedenfalls hatte er seinem Paarhufer etwas zu viel die Sporen gegeben was komplett blockierte Räder mit abschliessendem Besuch im Gebüsch zur folge hatte. Der Kameltreiber sandte sofort zum Danke an den Herren ein Stossgebet an die nächste Wurzel. Nachdem sich die Lachmuskeln wieder etwas beruhigt hatten sattelte er sein Kamel wieder auf mit dem Ergebnis 5m wieder ins Gemüse zu rutschen da er vor lauter gelachter Tränen den Trail nicht mehr erkannte ... 






_Der fliegene Kameltreiber_






_Ja wo is denn der Trail ?_






_Fahrkünstler auf Kernschrott_

So jetzt Luft holen dann weiter. Das ging dann auch zur allgemeinen Freude ohne weitere Zwischengebete bis fast zu Ahr herab. Puh, nu mal wieder bisschen naufi. Am Panoramaweg machten wir erstmal auf das gelächter Rast. Der ein oder andere Riegel, herrliche Aussicht ins Ahrtal, das Leben kann so schön sein ! Wenn wir da nicht irgendwann weiter müssten. Über den Panoramaweg ging's nach Ahrbrück. Nach gut 500m machte es Peng und das Hinterrad des Guides sackte zusammen. Wir nutzten den "Pützfelder Felssturz" als Reparaturstelle. Erstmal über die Felsen turnen dann flicken, schon konnts weitergehen.






_Ahrtal_






_Pützfelder Felssturz ... vielleicht für Trialer wie Danny McAskill fahrbar ....._






_Die Herren an der Freiluftwerkbank_

Dann rauschten wir wieder hinab nach Ahrbrück worauf es auch prompt naufi ging. Naufi hiess wieder rauf nach Lind. Und was für ein "naufi" diesmal .... der Berg bekommt bei mir eine Platzierung unter den Top10 der "Kotzberge". Erst seicht, dann steiler, dann scheisse steil dann wieder seicht und elendig lang ging's hier rauf. Auch auf dem kleinsten Blatt hat man irgendwann jeden Anstieg weggedämmelt so konnts in die nächste Abfahrt gehen. In rauschender Fahrt landeten wir wieder im Liersbachtal ... immer noch nach der Taktik: wieso sollte ich die flache Verbindung zwischen A und B wählen wenn's auch rauf und runter gehen kann.






_Im Hügelchen nach Lind zum II.ten_






_Klasse Aussichten hinter jeder Ecke. TOP !_






_Wenn man Glück hatte ging's auch mal flach .... so wie hier_

Da das Liersbachtal in Fahrtrichtung nur relativ Flach ist änderten wir diese natürlich sofort. Ein schwenk nach rechts brachte doch wieder gewünschte Höhenmeter vors Vorderrad. In einigen Kehren zogen wir hinauf nach Sierscheid. Alte Bikerweisheit besagt: nach naufi folgt auch manchmal naufi ! So auch oben in Sierscheid musste noch ein wenig rauf & runter bis nach Harscheid bewältigt werden. Als Entschädigung warteten nun die herrlichen Trails um Schuld auf uns. Zwei davon nahmen wir dann auch sogleich mit.






_Trail bei Schuld ... für die Fusskranken jetzt extra mit Seilsicherung ... is ja auch so Hochalpin hier  Is einem nur im Weg son kack !_






_Spicherley_






_Schaut genau zu Jungs .... so geht der 35mm Drop mit 35mm Federweg !_






_Die Meute_

So nach diesem Trailspektaktel war erstmal der Akku leer. Jetz hiess es "Hause !". Doch erstmal bisschen beitanken. Ne Cola am Biketreff und schon is man wie Runderneuert. Wie die Tiere schossen wir durch den Steinbruch bei Schuld .. hätts nich so geregnet wir hätten vor lauter Staub nix mehr sehen können. Vorbei an Daubians Mühle schoben wir uns pöh a pöh wieder hinauf nach Hilterscheid. Das schlammige Brömmersbachtal präsentierte sich diesmal sogar im feinsten trockenen Wiesenteppich. Der letzte Anstieg war dann auch bezwungen. Hammerhart ... abe schöhööön war's ! 





_Wiesenpfad bei Daubians Mühle_





_Last Trail of the Day !_

Bei gegrilltem fest und gekühlten flüssig liessen die Köter dann diese herrliche tour nocheinmal revue passiern und ausklingen. Mein Dank an den Guide und Würstchenspender sowie an die Mitreisenden für die kurzweilige Unterhaltung. Auch wenn 60km und knapp 1500hm ihre spuren in meinem Gesicht hinterliessen.  Chapeau ... dat wor jod 
​


----------



## H-P (13. Juli 2015)

Bei Schuld gibt es auch Trails, kenne es nur vom Motorrad fahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2015)

Und was für welche 
zwar nicht viele, aber die paar die dasindmachen Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (13. Juli 2015)

Sieht auch auf den Bildern nett aus.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juli 2015)

Schuld ist cool und gar nicht so weit weg von mir.  Da habt ihr euch aber wieder ein schönes Tourchen oldschoolmäßig zusammen geschustert.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juli 2015)

an dem felssturz hatte ich auch schonmal platt. glaub aber, da gabs den felssturz noch nicht (2004)


----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2015)

Den Felssturz gibt es gefühlt schon länger, da musste ich einmal unvorhergesehen wenden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich mein das Ding wäre 2009 abgegangen


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juli 2015)

Gebt dem Robinator 'nen Tacken Zeit und er morpht zum McAskill... Ein Fuchs auf dem Rahmen er iss! Toller Bericht;
die verbindenden Eifelquerfeldwege haben deutlich besseren Asphalt als unsere Kreisstraßen, Brüssel sei Dank....LG, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2015)

*Hubi und die Vulkane 2.0 - Der große Ritterschlag !*​

Ich werd bekloppt ! Ich werd bekloppt wenn ich gestrichelte Linien auf einer Landkarte sehe .... dann kribbelts ! Is da ein Weg ? Wenn ja was für einer ? Fahrbar ? Zugewachsen ? Wenn fahrbar vielleicht ein Schmankerl oder mittlerweile breitgeklopft. Ständig geht das so ! Es gibt sogar noch Ecken da kenn ich noch nicht mal die durchgezogenen breiten Linien. Das darf nicht sein ! So klöpperte ich mir ein lecka Ründchen zusammen. Zwei Traumpfade wurde kombiniert das konnte ja nur gut gehen. So reiste Knecht Hubertus und sein Froschen dann in die "Schlacht der gestrichelten Linien zu Mayen" um sich den ritterlichen Titel zu verdienen !





_Endlose Wälder_





_Der Froschn an Schloss Bürresheim_​ 

Mayen, ein Städtchen geplagt vom Bauwahn. Eine Baustelle an der andern, Verkehrsführung wie in der Geisterbahn. Egal, der Knecht schaffte es und Sattelte den Froschn am Eiterbachtal ... Wahnsinn hier gibt es Flüsse aus Eiter ! Von dort mussten Ross&Reiter erstmal kräftig reinwämsen. Direkt vom Start aus tauchte der kühne Knecht über ein Rämpchen bei der Gipsmühle in den Wald ein. Gipsmühle ... Wahnsinn was die hier alles haben .. Gipsmühle ! Über ein gewundenen Weg zog er dahin der Knecht und sein Froschn, endlose Wälder. Aus der Ferne warf er einen Blick auf Schloss Bürresheim die feudale Unterkunft der Edelfreien Eberhard und Mettfried „de Burgenesem".





_Wohl wahr ... Traum Pfade !_





_Und Traum Aussichten _​Der nächste Anstieg hielt Alpine Überraschungen für Knecht Hubertus bereit. Eine Schiebepassage läutete den Kampf gen Scheidkopf ein. Immer weiter windet sich der Weg hinauf ... hinauf und hinauf ... dann nochmal kurzes Stück schieben ... ein herrliches Bergpfädchen und schon stand der Knecht vor den Toren Kürrenbergs. Einige der gestrichelten Linien hatte der Knecht bereits erlegt, weitere warteten hinter dem Wall der B258 ! Durch den gefährlichen Kletterwald zog der Knecht vorbei an Ritterstellungen ins Trillbachtal. Trotz des guten Trills waren hier keine Sittiche vorzufinden, dafür aber jede Menge schöne Gegend. Nach und nach erarbeitete sich er der Knecht immer wieder eine gestrichelte Linie und nähert sich somit seiner Graduierung zum Ritter. Eine gestrichelte Linie der leckeren Sorte fand er dann zwischen Hirtenberghöfe und dem Karbachtal. Dort hinunter führte ein Pfädchen der feinsten Art ! Eng, verwinkelt, steil, Treppenstufen ... alles dabei was den Knecht an seine fahrtechnische Grenze brachte. Zwischendrin ein Nickerchen auf einer Bank und schon schoss er wieder durchs Gemüse.





_Da reitet er dahin der Knecht !_





_Ein Nickerchen in Ehren kan niemand ..._​ 
Einmal links eröm und der Knecht stand vor den Toren Monreals. Was für ein herrliches Örtchen ! Verwinkelt ziehen sich Gassen und Pfade durchs Städtchen, genauso wie der Elzbach. Der Knecht folgte im weiteren dem schwarzen Dreieck welches fleissige Wanderkobolde hier an die Bäume geknätscht hatten. Monreal heisst übrigends so viel wie "Königsberg" was aus dem fanzösischen "Monroial" abgeleitet wird. Der König schien aber nicht mehr hier zu residieren, a) die Burg in ruinösem Zustand und b) keine Fahne am Turm. Unbehelligt konnte der Knecht also sein unwesen treiben. Dies tat er zunächst am Elzbach tuten ! Zu Schnürenhof folgte ich einem weiteren Pfädchen, sehr fein. Erst hoch dann runter, manchmal extrem Ausgesetzt also besser nich runterpurzeln. Die gestrichelten Linien fielen hier wie die Fliegen. Durch den Polcher Wald schob sich der Knecht eine fiese Rinne hinauf. Der Froschn musste auf dem Rentnerbaltt betrieben werden so steil war das hier. Aber schön, und ausserdem schon wieder eine unbekannte Linie eliminiert.





_Da rumpumpelts im Wald wenn der dicke Knecht seinem Ross die Sporen gibt _





_Herrlich Städtchen Monreal_





_100% Natur !_





_Im Karbachtal ist die Welt noch in Ordnung !_​
Auf halber Höhemusste der Knecht ein Ausweichmanöver wegen einem entgegenkommenden Bauersmann vollziehen ... rumps hatte es dem Froschn sein Kettchen zerlegt. Aber sowas haut keinen Knecht aus den Bahnen, zaubert er doch ruck zuck Kettennieter und Kettenschloss aus dem Rucksäckl ! Wenige Zeit später rollte der Knecht weiter hinauf. Oben ein herrlicher Blick bis zur Mosel hinab. Eine Entspannungsliege lud auch zum verweilen ein, es nützte aber alles nicht die Reise muss weiter gehen. Vorbei an Johannisbeer und Erdbeer ... ja die Vorbeifahrt fiel ihm schwer .... erreichte er den Thürelzblick. Mehr Schein als Sein, gugsde in ein Loch aus Wald und ner Strasse. Alsoweiter. Aber dann....ja dann kam nochmal was leckeres ! Ein super Pfädchen hinab zur Thürelz. Auch wieder eng, verwinkelt mit Stufen und Felsabsätzen, herrlich genau die richtige Mischung im richtigen Schwierigkeitsgrad So lässt sich das entblößen der weißen Flecken auf der Karte aushalten ! 





_Wo rohe Kräfte walten ...._





_... da hilft nur Entspannung !_​ 
Geflasht ging's an den nächsten Pfad. Dieser sollte bei Vollendung sofort zur Verleihung der Ritterwürde führen. Nicht zuletz deshalb weil dieses Pfädchen direkt an der Löwenburg hinab führte. Aber es musste ein Plan her, also schlich ich mich erstmal hinten rum via Karbach an. Herrlich dieses Tal, Natur pur. 1000de Pflanzen winkten mit Blütenpracht und hunderte Schmetterlinge trieben hier ihr Unwesen ... toll ! Irgendwann war der Hubbel dann geschafft, der Knecht näherte sich in Schleichfahrt der Burg. Seicht fing das Pfädchen an ... je näher man an die Burg kam um so schöner. Herrlicher Blick auf Monreal und dann stand man ruck zuck mitten im Burghof... Herrlich ! Auf der anderen Seite musste der noch Knecht den Ausgang ein wenig suchen, doch er fand ihn und letztlich auch den Pfad zum Ritterschlag ! Ausgesetzt zog er sich hinab in den Ort, nix für schwache Nerven. Das Ende hielt dann eine besondere Überraschung parat. Noch nie hatte er einen Pfad gesehen an dessen Ende man sich an einer Dachkalle den Ellbogen stossen konnte, so nah führte der Pfad an den Häusern des Ortes vorbei. "Endgeil" dacht der Knecht. Der Monrealer Ritterschlag war vollzogen, ab sofort hiess es "Ritter Hubertus von und zu Kommern" in allen Gassen !





_Die Ritterburg_





_Achtung Engstelle !_





_Hier bin ich Richtig !_





_Ruhig blut ....grüner !_​
Aber die Schlacht war noch nicht gewonnen, es warteten noch Restfetzen an gestrichelten Linien jenseits der B258. Also wieder zurück, hinauf durchs Trillbachtal wieder dem schwarzen Eck folgend. Oben nochmal durch den Kletterpark und dann war auch schon der nächste Herausforderer gesichtet. Vom Fünfkantstein führte ein schnuckeliges Pfädchen hinab in Richtung Nitztal. Mit schönem Fernblick, gewürzt mit Wurzeln verschlang der Ritter den Pfad im nu ! Zwei letzte Prüfungen noch ... erstmal wieder bisschen hoch und dann nochmal ein fesches Fusspfädchen hinab gefolgt von einem letzten Serpentinen Intermezzo am "Alten Kapellchen". Sauber ein gekrönter Abschluss für die Schlacht um die unentdeckten Pfade von Mayen. Der Ritter war zufrieden, eine tolle Runde mit allem was das Herz begehrt. Darauf ein leckeres Vulkan und der Tag war geritzt ... nicht ganz denn zu Hause warteten noch 10m Holz zum stapeln auf den Ritter ... ja so ist das Leben, das Burgfräulein hat halt immer eine Überraschung parat !






_Herrlich oder ?_​


----------



## Eifelbewohner (25. Juli 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich werd bekloppt ! Ich werd bekloppt wenn ich gestrichelte Linien auf einer Landkarte sehe .... dann kribbelts !



Wieder mal vollster Einsatz in fremden Gefilden und ein schöner Bericht. Da bekommt man echt eine "lange Nase"


----------



## redrace (25. Juli 2015)

Astrein Hubi!


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juli 2015)

Die Hubertus-Sage in 7 Akten.  Vom Knecht zum Ritter der Kokosnuss! Gott Geschütze eure Klöten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2015)

Kleine Spielerei vom Wochenende:

 
Kirmestourteilnehmer können sich die Trails schonmal merken ​


----------



## DocB (3. August 2015)

Die Fahrt in den Glitzersee zum Schluss ist ... jooot! (Eifler Superlativ)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2015)

... geht nur abends, ist ein Nordhang


----------



## Trekki (3. August 2015)

jooot!


----------



## jmr-biking (4. August 2015)

lässig!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2015)

* Aus der Technikecke: Umbau 3fach auf 2fach [ minus 10 Gänge ] *

*Hä? Wie 2-fach? Warum das denn ?*
Nun ja zum einen waren die Blätter anmeiner derzeitigen Kurbel abgeranzt und zudem schraube ich halt gern und probier dann auch mal hin und wieder was neues wenns mir sinnvoll erscheint 

*Und wie hastes dann gemacht ?*
Als erstes bestellte ich ein wenig Material, neue Kurbel,22er Kettenblatt, Kette, Kettenführung. Der Rest blieb so wie er war. Ich wollte da erstmal mit demOriginal 3fach Umwerfer versuchen.
mit folgendem Setup am Antrieb ging's dann ins Rennen:


Shifter: Shimano SLX SL-M670 [Serie]
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX FD-M671 Drect mount [Serie ]
Kurbel: Shimano XT FC-M785 2-fach 64/104 LK 38/22[ Neu, umgerüstet mit 22er KB ]
Kette: KMC X10 [ Neu ]
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT RD-M785
Kasette: Shimano SLX CS-HG81 11-36
Kettenführung: Exustar c.guide
Also erstmal alte Kurbel runter und neue rangebaut, wer hier nicht weiss wie das geht sollte mal danach googeln, gibt massig Tutorials. Ebenso die neue Kette und die Kettenführung, die Krubelmodifizierte ich zuvor noch mit dem 22er Kettenblatt. Eine extreme Variante die aber funktionieren soll. 

*Dann ging's ans einstellen*
Nachdem was ich so gelesen hatte schien es nicht möglich die 2fch Kurbel mit einem 3fach Umwerfer zu betreiben zumindest bei der Direct Mount Variante wie an meinem Slide. Ich wollts trotzdem erstmal probieren. Das habe ich dannwie folgt tatsächlich auch hinbekommen:


Zug am Umwerfer lösen [ Bild 1 Z ]
Am Shifter den Schalter von 3fach auf 2fach Umlegen [ siehe Bild 2 ], somit kann man mit dem Shifter nur noch zweimal schalten
Als nächstes den Umwerfer lösen und ganz nach unten schieben, Zug unter leichtemziehen wieder befestigen, wenn er vorher lang genug war funktioniert das auch, wenn nicht neuen Zug einführen. Das ganze natürlich in der unteren also ersten Position am Shifter
Somit hat man schonmal grob abgesteckt das absofort vorne nur noch zweimal geschaltet werden kann, nun gehts an die Feineinstellung.


Als erstes den unteren Anschlag einstellen, dazu muss die Kette auf dem kleinen KB liegen
Mit der L Schraube ( siehe Bild 1 ] nun möglichst nahe ans Kettenblatt/ Kette ranziehen [ siehe Bild 3 ]
Dann die Ketteauf das größte Kettenblat legen und den oberen anschlag mit der H Schraube [ siehe Bild 1 ]  einstellen, es sollten ca.1-2mm Luft zur Kette bleiben [ siehe Bild 4 ]
Den Rest kann man später auch noch ein wenig über die Einstellschraube am Shifter nachjustieren, reindrehen = weniger Zugspannung Umwerfer wandert nach unten, rausdrehen = mehr Zugspannung Umwerfer wandert nach oben.
So kriegt mans aber hin, ist zwar ein wenig fummel, also Zeit und Ruhe bewahren, aber eslässt sich nahezu perfekt einstellen. Am Anfang hatte ich den unteren Anschlag zu weit weg vom kleinen Kettenblatt, dann fällt die Kette aber beim runterschalten von der Kurbel, das muss wirklich so nahe wies geht ans kleine Kettenblatt,so das man schon leichtes schleifgeräusch hört. Ebenso muss man am oberen Anschlag auch ganz penibel einstellen sonst zieht man die Kette beimschaltenüber das grosse Blatt hinaus. Am besten erstmal im Montageständer alles so gut einstellen wies geht und dann bei ner Probefahrt einwenig mit der Einstellschraube am Shifter nachjustieren, hat bei mir auch ganz gut funktioniert.
Die Kettenführung soll dann dafür sorgen das die Kette nicht mehr runter plumpst. Is mir schon hin und wieder im ruppigen Gelände passiert. Wenn man Shadow Plus hat geht's zwar auch aber ich hab kein Bock ständig den Schalter am Schaltwerk hin und her zu schalten.

*Bilder:*



Bild 1 umwerfer, ganz nach unten geschoben



Bild 2 Shifter mit umgelegtem Schalter



Bild 3 Einstellung unterer Anschlag am kleinen Kettenblatt



Bild 4 Einstellung oberer Anschlag am großen Kettenblatt



Bild 5 Kettenführung



Bild 6 Gesamtsetup​
*Praxistest*
Bei der ersten Tour machte das ganze einen guten Eindruck. Ob ich jetzt mehr oder weniger schalte kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber durch die extremeAbstufung 38/22 fällt man beimrunterschalten so ein bisschen in ein Loch. Dem kann man aber entgegen wirken in dem man hinten auch entsprechend ein oder zwei Gänge höher wählt. Ich wollte jedenfalls nicht auf das 22er Kettenblatt verzichten und nehme das gerne in kauf.

Oben raus hat das 38er Kettenblat genug reserven um auch bei 40-45km/h noch mittreten zu können. Darüber wird's einwenig umrund, aber wer braucht das schon beim Mountainbiken? Die Schaltperformance an sich lässt sich nahezu auf das gewohnt gute "Original-Schaltgefühl" abstimmen, vorrausgesetzt man hat sich die Zeit und Ruhe genommen das auch penibel einzustellen.

Den Gewichtsvorteil spüre ich natürlich nicht, a) habe ich selber genug auf demRöllchen und b) habeich den durch dieMontage der Kettenführung wieder ausgeglichen. Durch die Kettenführung hat man bei manchem Gängenminimal Laufgeräusche der Kette, stört abernicht.
Alles in allem für mich an einem AllMountainbike eine sinvolle Übersetzung,man gewinnt ein wenig Bodenfreiheit und hat weiterhin mit 20 Gängen eine sehr große Bandbreite. Man hat sich auch schnell das etwas andere Schaltverhalten ( hinten gleich mitschalten ) angewöhnt,für mich passt es und es ist ein für alle mal bewiesen: 38/22 funktioniert und 2fach Kurbel mit 3fach Umwerfer funktioniert ebenso gut. 

Manches kann man nicht so gut erklären wie man's selber macht, wenn noch Fragen offen sind fragt !


----------



## DocB (23. August 2015)

Würden 36 vorn nicht auch reichen? Ich fahr ' inzwischen sogar wieder 32...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2015)

Könnte auch gut gehen, wird der Sprung wahrscheinlich nicht so extrem.
Teste ich mal wenn die aktuellen Blätter abgeranzt sind


----------



## Pete04 (23. August 2015)

Also im September bei der alten Kampfranze! Der Bodo-Pabst müsst Teile von Dich in Gold aufwiegen für how-to-tune-a-Radon
- für ett ganze kalkulieren die natürlich eher Baden-Würtembergisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2015)

Nanana Pete nich so optimistisch ! a) tritt man als Adi Pöser eher die andern Blätter rund und b) schmettert der Hubi seit der Niederkunft des kleinen Imperators auch nich mehr so wild durchs Gemüse 
Watt der Bodo Pabst denkt is mir ja eher relativ, wichtig war mir eher die Diskussion geht/geht nitt ein wenig zum Ende zu bringen


----------



## Pete04 (23. August 2015)

Beim Verlust meiner Formula-the-One-einzig-und-allein-fixierenden Schraube sachte der Bodo-Pabst zu mir - und Obacht, wir sprechen
hier von 'nem Laden der angeblich Rösser zu einem Teil zusammenschmiegt - nach draussen transportiert: ein Schrauberschuppen, hier werden Bikes geboren... , Apps am Rahmen fixiert und der Tausendsassa der Szene zu sein möchte...."_*Wir legen uns doch hier keine Schrauben auf Lager, datt kann doch keiner bezahlen...*_" - sowatt passiert latürnich einen Tach vor Urlaub im Vorjahr.
Mers geloben hier den Damen Messerschmidt (Omma, Mutti, Torte) ewige Treue die mir voll unzimperlich nach 3 Minuten Verwschwinden
inne heiligen Halle die Schraube 1zu1 (ja mein Gott, mal grad nitt eloxiert bremst die auch!!!) inne Pfoten legte - *DIE* legen sich Schrauben,
U-Scheiben und Muttern auf Lager datt ett eine Pracht iss!
...unn für dein Machwerk - icke drohte watt abzuschweifen - Jemacht: Jetan!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. August 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oben raus hat das 38er Kettenblat genug reserven um auch bei 40-45km/h noch mittreten zu können.



Willkommen in der 2fach Welt! Du wirst maginal weniger schalten. Auf jeden Fall vorne! 
Ein 34er KB reicht aber völlig und ist m.M. der beste Kompromiss. Damit kann man auch mal leichtere Steigungen hoch treten, wo bei einem 38er schneller die Beine müde werden. Dem 32er fehlt dann hinten raus wieder die Geschwindigkeit, obwohl mir das von der Abstufung her am besten gefallen hat. Probier es halt mal aus!
Um den Sprung bzw. das Loch zwischen dem 22er ein wenig zu schliessen, nimm ein 24er KB und setze der Kassette ein 40er oder 42er T-Rex Ritzel drauf. Hast dadurch einen "echten" Berggang, der von der Übersetzung noch leichter als 22-36 ist. 15er und 17er Ritzel raus und ein 16er rein.
So habe ich es gemacht, ... und es läuft


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2015)

Gute Tips  ! Aber eins nach dem andern ...


----------



## DocB (24. August 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Willkommen in der 2fach Welt! Du wirst maginal weniger schalten. Auf jeden Fall vorne!
> Ein 34er KB reicht aber völlig und ist m.M. der beste Kompromiss.


Welches 34er hat sich bewährt (Shimano hat nur 32 und 36z)?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. August 2015)

TA specialities Chinook
Hat Steighilfen und ist kompatibel zu Shimano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. August 2015)

ich sach nur: 22-36 mit Bash. Damit wird das Überfahren von Baumstämmen wie gestern wieder gesehen vom Nervenkitzel "halten meine Blätter das auch aus?!" entkoppelt.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. August 2015)

Right


----------



## Pete04 (30. August 2015)

Vollkommen überbewertet, datt ganze Ritzelgepupere....

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-aaron-gwin-chainless-leogang-2015.html

Aber berschnuff iss glaub' ich wichtig!.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. August 2015)

Pete dahaste recht, wenns auch nur für die Bergab-Fraktion gilt.
Hier sind jede Menge Leute die knattern den ganzen Tag mim Lift hoch und dann wieder mim Bike runter
Da frag ich mich auch wozu die ne Kette brauchen.
Und turnen se oben mal was rum wirdjeder hubbel geschoben.
Ne Ne dat wird nich meine Welt, hab heuer ersma nach dem big5 gemetzel am Samstag ne Runde auf die Asitz fürs Gewissen gedreht. 
Wird nich mein Sport dieses Bergabgemetzel. Hin und wieder ja mal ganz lustig aber so ganz ohne Ehre den Berg besiegen ..... ????


----------



## Pete04 (31. August 2015)

Jenau - unterm Strich beseelt erst vertaner Schweiss de Seele! Datt dachte sich der Pic-O-Graf auch als er de Hühners
de Ehrbachklamm runterscheuchte...datt "Magic-Word" Bergab verführt immer wieder zu lässigem Berg-nab-Geschubber-Gedanken...




...jedes bekannte Moselbachgemenge führt über kurz oder lang zur Frage: fliesst dett Gewässer noch bergab oder eher wieder zurück?!

Mer sinn doch erss zufrieden wenn mers 
-stinken wie Erdmännchen nach Rausschauen beim Düngen...
-Pippi inne Augen haben vonne Fehleinschätzung vom Sägezahnprofil vom "Nur-Runter-Trail"...
-anne Steinbach mit zwei Platten umrunden (soll nitt anne legendären 11-Pratzen-Tour kratzen mitte TB-lers...)
-hier unn da ma Material satt inne Runde verschütt ging'  - so funzt Wirtschaft!

Nach dich de Sinnflut, der Pete!


----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2015)

ehrbachklamm bergab ist ja schonkost - baybachtal bergauf ist viieeel besser


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. September 2015)

*Hubi's in Leogang *
*Hubi vs.Big 5*

So Familie Hubi hat sich ein paar schöne Tage in Leogang im Hotel Riederalm gegönnt,sehr zu empfehlen 
Top Lage, sehr geil ausgestattet und kulinarisch immer eine Reise wert !
Hab auch brav mein Beik mitschleppen dürfen, neben dem Kinderwagen das zweite gefährt auf dem Heckträger. 

So verschieben sich dann auch die Prioritäten im Urlaub:





Freitags angereist, Samstags gings gleich ma auffe Piste. 23°C im Tale, 23°C zu Berg, furtztrocken un et Sönnchen knallte.
Beste Bedinungen um die Big 5 anzugehen. Naja bisschen weniger Betrieb hätte sein können aber da muss man halt ein dickes Fell haben 
Wa ? Big 5 ? Jaaaa ...in Afrika heiss dat Löwe, Elefant, Nashorn, Büffel und Leopard ... 
in Leogang heiss dat Asitz, Schattberg, Zwölferkogel, Reiterkogel und Kohlmaiskopf ...
 nur 500hm eroppe dafür 4500hm eraffe. Morgens um 9 Uhr ging dannn die Trailsafari los ...

Hubbel No.1 - Asitz - Da Froschn inne Gondel geknallt, rauf ging's satte 900hm in 10min,
 das schaufelt nichma Alban Lakata weg.
Oben ne Menge Betrieb, hatte sich schnell sortiert den es ging erstmal hinauf.
De Ü160mm-Fraktion schiebender Weise, de U160mm-Fraktion fahrender Weise.
Rechts ab aufn Schönleitenweg, herrliches Pfädchen hatte ich noch auffe Hinrplatte abgelegt.

Da guckt der Froschn ma blöd ausse Wäsche, geht naufi un keiner Tritt ..... Premiere !





Schönleitenweg zur Schönleitenhütte.... prima Pfädchen und auch kein Betrieb mehr:





Gab auch gleich watt ze guckn hier, Leoganger Steinberge rechts, Spielberghorn links





So nu wurd Saalbach geentert, ersma innen Sinkflug rein. Der Plan: via Schönleitenwaldweg und Milka Line ... muuuh ... hinab nach Saalbach. Ersma dat typische Wurzelgemetzel aufm Schönleitenwaldweg, ein herrliches gerappel. Auf halber Strecke links ein Pfad, den nehm ich ! Herrliches Gerät teilweise bisschen zu viel Anspruch für des Hubi's Fahrkünste aber egal ..... dann kurz vorm Spielgerhaus ein pffff wo eigentlich kein pffffff sein dürfte. Plätt trotz supa dupa Schlauchlos-System. Nja mussmaauch mal ab und zu Milch nachkippen du Hubi Vollhonk. Schnell uffjepumpt, der Mutti dat E-Bike über de Schranke jewuppt und schon schoss das Duett durch Höllentrail am Spielbegrhaus.
Hölle sach ich nur !

Da muss er hin:





Eine der wenigen wurzellosen Passagen am Schönleitenwaldweg:





Dann hat's mich irgendwie verwurschtelt, hab nur noch de letzten 500m Milka Line jefunden. Ejal, da vorn der nächste Lift und eroppe jeht et. Hubbel No.2 -Schattberg. Hier muss ma erst wie 1989 von Ost nach West wa. Dazwischen liegt aber Gott sei Dank keine Mauer sondern nur läppische 150hm. Pah drückste weg wie nix, zeigste den Hangschiebern mal watt die Eifler Fleischwurst druff hat .... denkste !
Kurz vor Ende wird dem Gerät ma richtig fies steil, Schnappatmung bei Hubi, steigendes Vorderrad am Froschn, ok reihste dich ein und schiebste die letzten Meter halt mit. Oben kurz O2 getankt un rein innen Hackelberger. Wie der Hackl Schosch schoss der Hackl Hubi im Hacklberger davon ..... pffffff V2.0. Zu fix für zu viel Gewicht auf zu wenig Luftdruck = Durchschlag !

Schnell ma jeflickt, ok gibt schlechtere Plätze als bei dem Wetter beim flicken dat Panorama zu jeniessen,aber de Sprüche vonne vorbeiziehenden Ü160mm Fraktion waren auch net verkehrt. Schnell war dat Duett wieder im Rennen und vernichtete die 1000hm wie nix. Watt ein Rausch ...Leider gibts daher auch nit viele Bilda:

Der Name is Programm:





Der Weg der Entscheidung... links für Flachlandtiroler, rechts für Könner





Mal ausnahmsweise ein ruhiges Plätzchen am Hacklberg:





Poah ersma unterarme ausschüttel dann jehts wieder naufi. Hubbel No.3 -Zwölferkogel. Hier jibbet de Z-Line. Zett wie Zwöflerkogel ? Oder Zett wie "Ziemlich Zügig" ? Oder Zett wie "Ziemlich grosse Wallrides". Man oh Mann hier kannsdes Kesseln lassen. DeSprünge drückt datt duett ja lieber weg aber die Bahn hier is ma  at für Raketen. Kannma richtig Dampf aufm Kessel lassen dann schiesst einen auch hoch genug heraus inne Brettlkurve:






Zu schade ums Panorama, da muss ma auch mal anhalten:










Wattn Flash ! Voll Stoked alta, da muss ick ersma watt abchillen um wieder ne flowige ride-groove-ballance zu bekommen.
Beim Schnäutzer umme Ecke sorgte ich dann erstmal für Schlauchnachschub. Für satte 8,90€ gabs nen Sv13 
Meine Herren, die holen et hier vonne lebendigen. Watt mag hier de kleine Inspektion kosten ? Soviel wie bei uns die vom SLR?

Ejal muss ja weiter gehn. Hubbel No.4 - Reiterkogel. Eijentlich wollt ich ja hier nochma stramme 500hm hinauf zum Wetterkreuz um da ein lieblich angepriesenes Pfädchen mitzunehmen. Verzerrungen im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum zwangen mich aber weiterhin vorwiegend abwärts zu reisen. Hier oben hatte ich die Wahl zwischen Blue-Line und Pro-Line. Da ett Duette alles andere als "Pro" is nahmen wir die blaue Linie. un watt soll man sagen: jenau de richtige Entscheidenung. Fliegen is zwar immer noch nett unser Metier aba rollen, det könne me ! Fotos jibbet hier leider keine, et Duette war zu sehr im flow wa 

Dann ett letzte der fünfe im Bunde: Hubbel No.5 - Kohlmaiskopf. Brav in eine der roten Tonnen gequetscht und schqups warn mers wieder oben. DeSonnenbrille mutierte wohl schon zur Goggele, hab ich vor lauter Abfahrtsrausch inne Panorama-Line gar nit mitbekommen dat ich schon viel zu tief abjerutscht war. Egal Spass hats gemacht und rauf dämmeln kann datt Duett ja ein bisschen. Also naufi bis zurück nach Schönleitnhütte. Hier mal gechillt ne Johannisbeerschorle bei Watzemännecken un Glöcknerchen einjeworfen.
Hier dat Panorama anne Hütte:





Dann wieder hinüber zur Asitz un de herrliche Pfade genossen:





Dann kam was kommen musste. Hangman ! Mein Trauma aus 2009 ..... es überholte mich bereits nach 200m mein Hinterrad .... sollte überwunden werden. Nach paar abfahrtsmeter spürte man schon: alles Saletti ! 150mm sind hier zwar immer noch anscheinend zu wenig aber et läuft schonmal ganz prima ! Hier un da aber dennoch ein recht zackig Pfädchen mit übelzten Wutzelbehandlungen. Vorbei kam dann derörtliche Bummelverein .... meine Herren schossen die hier runter, ich glaub de @muschi war auch dabei:





Hangman II ab Mittelstatiois dann ein einziges geballer. Breit, hohe Anlieger kleine Sprünge, da kann dem Duette auch mal wat waagen. Herrliches gemetzel. 4500hm talwärts lagenhinter uns. Dem froschn gönnte sich danach feinstes Muc-Off Kettenfett für nen schkappen Zehner , dem Hubi schmeckte de Jause im Hotel bestens. Sodann er mit Frau und Kind im Hotelpool entschwand

 .... Herrliches Gemetzel !

​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. September 2015)

*Hubi's in Leogang*
*Hubi vs. Asitz*

Nach dem jemetzel bei de Big 5 musst ich watt für de Gewissenserleichterung tun  .... njaaaa, ich bin ja normal kein großer Lifter un imemr noch der Meinung dat ma den Berg fair besiegen muss, daher drückte das Gewissen ein wenig. Ok 4500hm wollten ggefahren werden und die hinauf dat haut auch den dicksten Adipösen Eifelbüffel ausse Socken, so war's ja ok. Heuer aber geht's wieder "by fair means" hinauf, so wie's sich gehört. Da macht man dann halt "nur" eine Abfahrt.

Wiedermal herrlichstes Wettah ... wenn Engel eeeeh Adipöse reisen  So dämmelt datt Duett wiedermalspünktlich um neune nach der Frühstücksbuffetfräserei los. Herrlich son Frühstückbüffel. Watt et da alles jibbt, sogar nen Eierbäcker hatten die... zurück zum dämmeln ... vom Hotel aus ersma bisschen dat Tälchen eroppe. Immer lanz de "Leoganger Ache" in Richtung Fieberbrunn, dem Skulpturenradweg folgend.
Vorbei am Griessenseejet et nach Hochfilzen / Faistenau und ab da jeht et bächtig eroppe.

Hier fängt dat jedämmel nach obe an, bei Faistenau, rechts die Hubbel gehören zum Skigebiet von Fieberbrunn





Dann jing et hinauf... und hinauf... und hinauf ... bächtig steil, einzig vor der Brugeralm mal neMöglichkeit Luft zu Schnappen:





Immer wieder Rampen dazwischen ging's bergauf  bei der Panoramaalm war's fast geschafft:





Kurz vormKohlmaiskpf dann Wanderhorden gen Tal, Hubi musste Naufi de Sprüche waren dem Duett mal wieder sicher.
Tauwetter für Dicke, de Sonne brannte uns auffen Pelz, aber et muss. Naufi und Naufi, nach läppischen 900hm war ett dann jeschafft, de Froschn am Kohlmaiskopf:





Puh, jenz schön jekeult, ersma en Riegelchen, et Bläschen leeren un jet Drönke. Dann jing et in den "Saalachtaler Höhenweg"
Wiedermal ne Wurzelbehandlung vom feinsten










Dann jeht et weiter aufm Schönleitenwaldweg,diesmal nich so viel Betrieb und auch ma Zeit fürn Bildchen,
ett Adipöse Duett:





Auch hier Wutzelbehandlung vom feinsten:





Läuft dann irgendwann lieblich aus zur Schönleitenhütte:





So der Berg war jeschafft, nu jings wieder in den Abfahrtsspass. Da der Hangman gleich umme Ecke war stürzte ich mich hier nochmal ins Vergnügen is auch all zu lieblich dem Gerät:















Frau und Kind saßen schon aufe Mitte ane Stöcklalm und genossen dat Wetterchen aufm Berg. Ett Duett setzte auch mal kurz ab um ne Schorle zu kredenzen. Dann jing ett weitah im Hangman 2. Wiedermal ein herrlichet Jerät, diesmal hab ich aber mal angehalten und zwei Bilda jemacht:











So et war mal wieder vollbracht, 1300hm un 35km hamme zesamme jedämmelt. Keine MörderAlpentour aber janz ordentlich isset jeworden un bei dem Wetterchen isset eijentlich ejal watt ma macht hauptsache jedämmelt ​


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2015)

Wow,
sind paar kalenderwürdige Fotos dabei!

Danke für den Bericht, lässt bei dem miesen Wetter ein wenig Urlaubsfeeling am Monitor aufkommen... 

grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2015)

*Aus der Technikecke - Lagertausch NC-17 Sudpin III*

Am Froschn fahr ich ja so Schienbeinzerhau-Pedale,da waren die Lager mittlerweile ziemlich ausgenudelt. Machste einfach neue dacht ich mir was sich aber dann doch nicht ganz so einfach gestaltete. Der Grund: bei den Sudpin III sind auf einer Seite Gleitlager verbaut die sich so ohne weiteres nicht auspressen lassen. Hm, hab ich maln bisschen im Forum gestöbert und gesehen das es dazu eigentlich keinerlei vollständige Tutorials gibt, daher habe ich mal folgenden Lösungsvorschlag ( ein wenig abgekupfert  ):

1. Pedale vom Rad abbauen ( rechte Seite Linksgwinde, linke Seite Regelgewinde )

2. Die Kappe mit einem 6er Inbus abschrauben ( Achtung Kappe is aus Alu ! )






3. Darin befindet sich eine Hülse die kann man mit einem Schraubendreher o.ä. einfach herausfummeln





4. Als nächstes eine 6er Mutter herausdrehen, dazu mit einer 9er Stecknuss ins Loch und auf der andern Seite Kontern ( Achtung die Nuss darf nicht zu dick sein ggf.noch einwenig aussen abschleifen oder so ) Mutter hat wie Pedale auf der rechten Seite Linksgewinde und linke Seite Regelgewinde 





5. Hat man die Mutter entfernt kann man die komplette Achse herausziehen.

6. Gummidichtung ( Auf Pedalgewindeseite ) entnehmen

7. Im Pedalkörper sitzt noch ein Rillenkugellager das kann man einfach zuranderen Seite mit einem Schraubendreher herausdrücken,sitzt nicht besonders stramm im Pedal, ggf. Pedalkörper ein wenig erwärmen.





8. Alle Teile gründlich reinigen

Jetzt gehts an den Aus/Einbau des Gleitlagers,das ist nicht ganz einfach. Im Forum ( THREAD ) hab ich dann von @Stefan_Santana den Hinweis mit dem Gewindebohrer aufgegriffen. Benötigt wird dazu eigentlich nur ein M14 Gewindebohrer. Wenn man ein M14er Gewinde in ein Loch schneiden möchte bohrt man normal einn 11,2er/11,5er Loch daher sollte der Bohrer auch am Anfang ins die 12er Bohrung des Gleitlagers gehen. Tut er auch ! Man kann den Gewindebohrer daher einige Umdrehungen in das Lager eindrehen. Das Material ist relativ schneidfähig, ggf. ein wenig Schneidöl drauf.

Altes Gleitlager im Pedal:





9. Gewindebohrer M14 in Gleitlager eindrehen, das Gleitlager ist 10mm lang man kann den also ruhig 8-9mm reindrehen.









10. Pedalkörper an der Stelle wo das Gleitlager sitzt erwärmen





11. Nun kann man vorsichtig das Gleitlager nach unten austreiben indem man durch leichte Schläge mit einem Durchschläger auf den Kopf des Gewindebohrer das ganze nach unten heraustreibt.





12. Ist das Lager raus alles nochmal reinigen es bleiben ggf. auch kleine Späne in der Bohrung.
Alle Teile auf einen Blick, unten der Gewindebohrer mit der Gleitlagerbuchse





13. Neue Lagerbuchse eintreiben, Pedalkörper nochmal bisschen erwärmen und dann geht das fast von Hand ich habe das Gleitlager mit einer passenden Nuss eingetrieben, man könnte ggf auch das alte Gleitlager dazu verwenden.













14. Alles wieder in umgekehrter Reihnenfolge einsetzen, alles gut einfetten !

Damit ist der Lagertausch komplett !

*Hier noch was zu den Lagern selber:*

Gleitlager hat die Masse 14mm Außen, 12mm Innen und 10mm lang, gibts reichlich bei IGUS oder bei ebay, ich hab welche aus Sinterbronze eingebaut, haben 2,30€ / 2 Stck gekostet
Rillenkugellager hat die Masse 13 Außen, 6mm Innen und 5mm dicke, gibts auch jede Menge Angebote bei e-bay, Kosten so um die 2,-pro Stück

Noch was vergessen ? Fehler drin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (11. September 2015)

Das ist ja wie früher bei Helmut Scheuer "Zugeschaut und mitgebaut".


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2015)

Eifel MyGyver


----------



## H-P (11. September 2015)

Mc Gyros....neeeene, dann hättest du das mit einem Päckchen Kaugummi und eine Büroklammer gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2015)

Stimmt, und dann noch Unterwasser mit ner Panzerkette gefesselt


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2015)

Alta Schwede - Saalbacher Höhenweg iss Schlüsselbeinbruch No. 2 vonne Gattin - isch hab' janz schnell jescrollt!
Da haut' der Kümmeraner mal wieder ein Füllhorn auf - sollen mers Patenschaften für Trails in Saalbach-Hinterglemm übernehmen?...
Euch noch massig Spaß - und Bikezeit für Froschn und den Hubi!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2015)

Hey Pete,
ich glaub Patenschaft iss net notwendig, hab da fast jeden tag den Bagger gesehn, die Jungs wuppen dat schon da


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2015)

Hier mal wieder eine kleine Spielerei vom Wochenende:

​


----------



## jmr-biking (14. September 2015)

Schöööönnn!!! Da war meine Tour am Samstag in und um Daun nicht so lazy. Vielleicht sollte ich mir bei nächsten Mal mal so happy Musik ins Ohr stecken.


----------



## redrace (14. September 2015)

HUHU
Das sieht nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (14. September 2015)

Hey Hubert, toller Film, wo ist den das!?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schöööönnn!!! Da war meine Tour am Samstag in und um Daun nicht so lazy. Vielleicht sollte ich mir bei nächsten Mal mal so happy Musik ins Ohr stecken.


 
Joha, hab ich gesehn, gerade als die "Vulkanbiker" in Rengen durch sind fuhren wir oben schön lazy über die A1 
Das Leben könnte so einfach sein Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (14. September 2015)

Fragmente von Bad Bertrich? Mein ich doch im Ringelreigenfußpflaster die "Alzheimer-Line" wiederzuerkennen....
Der moderne Köter von heute besteht ja scheints nur noch aus Muskelmasse und Frohsinn!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2015)




----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2015)

Schade, aber da bekomme ich Ärger von meinem Frauchen, wenn ich einen Tag vor meinem Abflug gen Nordosten zur Bündnisverteidigung noch ne Bike-Tour einschiebe.


----------



## Pete04 (18. September 2015)

Da hat doch scheint's der Hubi ein neues Video-deluxe-plus ins Körbchen gelegt bekommen - selten sah' Mann soviel Waden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2015)

Nix Vidscho Delücks....da Mowie Mäka


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2015)

*Da isser ja .... der Eifler Spätsommer !*


----------



## jmr-biking (25. September 2015)

Besser spät als nie!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2015)

Wobei ... wer sich diesjahr übers Wetter beschwert is wirklich ein Warmduscher


----------



## Enrgy (25. September 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wobei ... wer sich diesjahr übers Wetter beschwert is wirklich ein Warmduscher



bei der hitze war ja kaltes wasser auch mangelware...


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2015)

In paar Tagen lockt noch Volcano - da hoff' ich dir noch schlammige Intimfotos aussem Pool zuzuspielen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2015)

* Indian Summer in Rheinisch Sibirien *​ 
​ 
 Es ist Sonntag morgen, 08:23 Uhr,  ich cruise die A1 hinauf, vor meiner Windschutzscheibe nichts als graue Farbe der einzige Farbtupfer is der Froschn imRückspiegelt, Nebel lallt mich ein, aus dem Radio plätscher der letzte Sommerhit und lallt mich noch mehr ein, die Bordanzeige fällt von 8,5°C auf 4,5°C. Und das soll der Altweibersommer sein ?​ 



_Nebelsuppe beim Start _​ 



_Die Erscheinung 
_
 Ich bin auf dem Weg nach Netterspol, der zweit kälteste Punkt auf derWelt, nach der Antarktis. Am Fusse des riesiegen Nettersgletscher liegt das kleine Dorf Nettersheim. Dort hat Bikekumpane Andre wiedermal zur "Indian Summer Tour" geladen. Jaja, aber wo isser den der Indianersommer ? Als ich dort eintraf stand Bikekumpane Schnip schon vor Ort und zog sein Material aus dem Kofferaum, ich  tat selbiges und legte in der Nebelsuppe erstmal die Gefrierunterwäsche an. Brrrrr erst 6°C .... es treffen weitere Köter ein, mit däm Öööskerchener und däm Steigeisen is däm Trupp komplett. Wir kriegen noch ne Dose Kreidespray mit, wir sollen mal nach der Streckenausschilderung gucken, dann ziehen wir los. Zu viert ! Jaja, man hat hier erkannt das "Büffelherden" von Mountainbiker einfach kein gutes Bild im Wald hinterlassen und hat die Tour auf "Self Guided" umgestellt. Heisst jeder fährt in einem Zeitfenster die Strecke nach eigenem Gusto ab, quasi wie bei einer CTF oder Rando. Die Strecke ist markiert und wird zuvor als GPS zur Verfügung gestellt. Prima Sache !
​ 


​ 
 
Wir rollen also entlang der Urft, brrrrr kalt ! Keine Sonne ... oder doch ? Da blitze etwas. Zum warm werden erstmal hinauf. Zum geschmeidig werden ein schnelles Trailchen hinunter zurück zur Urft. Der nächste 500er lag vor uns undwollte bewältigt werden. Wir näherten uns der Stolzenburg über die Nordwand des Reiterbergs. An der Stolzenburg hat man normal einen prima Blick auf die umliegenden 300er ... normal ... diesmal war ausser grau nix zu sehen. Aber die Sonne blitzte schon immer öfter durch den grauen Vorhang. Wir schmetterten den Trail hinunter nach Urft. Techniktraining wurde hier oben gemacht, brauchen wir nicht wir können nix und fahren dafür NobbyNic ! Nach dieser endlosen Abfahrt ins Tal war uns wieder bitterkalt, wir dämmelten also wieder einen der umliegenden hochalpinen Übergänge an. Über die "Königsberg-Scharte" wollten wir den Weg ins Hallenthaler Land bahnen. Nun brannte uns auch endlich mal der Planet auf den Peltz was zur folge hatte das das Thermostatventil auf halbem Anstieg auf Vollanschlag hing. Jacke aus ... Dampf ... Qualm ! 




_Wurzelbehandlung_ ​ 



_Geschmeidig_ ​ 
 
Ein paar nette Trailsspäter gings vorbei an der Wolfsschanze NRW wieder zurück nach Urtf. Fressstop am Verpflegungsstand. Zwei Stücke Kuchen drückten etwas aufmeinen Hinterausgang, das wollte beobachtet werden. Es nutzt nichts wirmüssen weiter. Weiter hiess wieder in die alpinen Hochlagen. Das Steinfelder Horn musste bezwungen werden. Krächz ... dämmel ... schon hatten wir das Teil gewuppt. "immer an der Wand lang !" Hiess es am loster und dahinter einen geschmeidigen Pfad hinab ins Kuttenbachtal. EIn bisschen Freestyle durch den Steinfelder Heistert, herrlich jetzt das Wetterchen ! So sieht also derAltweibersommer aus .... Geil-o-Mat !​ 



_Na endlich ... die Sonne is draussen ! _​ 



_Buffetfräsen _​ 
 
Wir wuchteten uns wiedermal hinauf ... hinauf auf den "Perdskopp" und schwups wieder hinunter geballert. Der große Pingen ist ein geschmeidiger unter den 400ern . Geschmeidige Auffahrt und seeeehr geschmeidige Abfahrt nach Sötenich. Hier kann man herrlich runter Latzen. Voll Enduro alta ! Hinter demÖrtchen wartete noch ein Trailschmankerl. Man hat es sich hier nicht nehmen lassen alle Moniereisen die in der Treppe steckten mit Sprühfarbe zu markieren damit man auch ja drüber fährt. Weil wenns markiert is sieht mansgut und wo man hinschaut .... da fährt man auch hin  Wirrollen wieder die Gletschermoräne durchs das Urftal hinauf undmachen nochmal halt am Fressbunker. Diesmal aber nurn Bechertrinken undne viertel Ponane. Dann gehts nochmal hinauf. Wir verlassen das Tal und ziehen wieder in die Alpinen Gefilde. Zielstrebig finden wir den Pfad welcher uns am "Jeröne Pötz" ausspuckt. Noch mal hinauf ... ein Anstieg der schon versierteste Biker aus den Hufen geschlagen hat. War doch zuletzt erst vor einem Jahr der Red Devil hier unter Krämpfen mit Hungerast und gelbem Urin fast gescheitert. Ein echt Körnerfressender 40hm-Anstieg ! Boah, der brachte auch uns an den Rande der körerlichen Existenz ! Aber es war geschafft. Wirnäherten unsdem letzten Trail. Dieserspuckte uns quasi direkt vor dem Startpunkt wieder aus ... das war mal fein !​ 



_100% Eifel _​ 



_Wo sind denn die Eisenpinnchen ? _​ 



_Herrlich ! _​ 



_Fin_ 

 
Bei Bratwurst und Erdinger-Alkfrei liessen wir diese herrliche Tour nochmal Revuepassieren. Meine Herren wirklich alles dabei... kalt warm .... Nebel Sonne ... rauf runter .... essen und ka  .....vile schöne Pfädchen udn jede Menge Spass ... so mussat sein ! Das Konzept geht jedenfalls voll auf ! Chapeau liebe Leute von eifelonbike das habt ihr fein hinbekommen !
46km/1100hm​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2015)

* Zwee dreckische Köder un de Eeenheetsdouürschje *​
 Söö, es wor möl wieda "Dag der Deutschn Eeenheet", do gibbs drädizionell eeen Douürschje für de Wöden. Leida fanden sich nur zwee Köder zum Spegdägel in, woa. Mocht nix, mir foahn ööch sö. Lös gings, gedämmelt un gedämmelt wurd ....




_Wunnnerboooaaaar !_





_Wunnerbooooaaaaar !_






_Enge Giste !_






_Ooorbeeedsgerät_

Dörch Fälder un Wälder böhnten mir uns,n Weech bis anne Weltberühmten Päderchen's Obtei wö's immer leggere "Ärzezupp" gibt. Mer höm äba geene Lust uff "Äääzezupp" sondern uff schmole Pfädchje. So süchtn mer uns a boa wery scheene schmole Pädschje un reppelten nunder. Unnerwechs tröfen mia zwei eene alde Schreggschraube ... de Sochte ob mer zwee ned wüsste des hier wohl geschberrt sei. Ne keene Dofel gesehn mer zwee, oder meente die edwa de Dofel do öbn met de rode Umrandung ? Det hees doch "Besonders scheen, oder ?" Fand se ned lustsisch, mer zwee dämmelten weida. Do komme mia zwee extroh hier hin am Daach der deutschn Eeenheet un nüscht ols Ärgor. 





_Der digge unsseen Orbeedsgerät_





_Höörlich_





_Wunnerboooaaaaar _!






_Göldener Öktöbohhhr_






_Gabudd !_

Weida geht's .... nuff ... nunder ... nuff ... nunder .... Eeen Dräil am onnern ! Hörrlisch ! Een Trailgeballer das uns föst schwindelsich gwördn wär.  Dazü göldenes Ötöberweddah ... vum feinsten. Nü wissmaooch worüm des "Gödlner Öktöbar" heescht ... olles Göldn hia ! Wundabooooaaa ! Irgendwann wor mol gud mit "nuff un nunner". Heeme musst mor, heeme ! So dämmeltn mir zwee Köder wieder glügglisch gen Heemoat. Wunnerbooooaaaar ! Un als Krönung für det janze jedämmel hom ma uns nochn scheeenen Broiler gredenzd ...Wunnerbooooaaaa  !





_Wer die Wohl der die ...._

PS: mir können goar geeen Östdeutsch ! ​


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Oktober 2015)

Ei verbibbsch nooch eenmol. Do fallen enem jo de Glubschn aus de Nischl. Do seid ihr oba uf scheenen Wegchen rumguddscht gwesn.


----------



## five40 (4. Oktober 2015)

Bild "Enge Kiste": ist der Baum nicht schon morsch? Der liegt da doch schon seit Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2015)

Ne der is noch kernig un ein ziemlich dickes Mopped ... soll Leute geben die da stehend drunter her rollen können


----------



## redrace (4. Oktober 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ne der is noch kernig un ein ziemlich dickes Mopped ... soll Leute geben die da stehend drunter her rollen können



Soll das eine anspielung sein!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2015)

Fühlst du dich angesprochen ?


----------



## redrace (5. Oktober 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich angesprochen ?


Wenn es um Größe geht immer!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2015)

Wahre Größe kommt von innen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2015)

Wettah für morgen:





Protektoren = braucht man nicht wirklich, halten aber schön die Knie warm 
Reifen = Profil von nöten, wird bestimmt hier und da ein wenig matschig
Schutzbleche = no go, darf laut Statuten erst ab 18.10. montiert werden 
Bikewash = bei Aral oder Waschpark Weber möglich
Trails = alles fahrbar


----------



## on any sunday (16. Oktober 2015)

Dann viel Spaß mit der Meute. Werden die Überzähligen standrechtlich erschossen und im Bergwerk verbuddelt?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2015)

ne viel einfacher, momentan ist der Kommerner See entleert,die werden einfach ans Ufer gestellt und dort erschossen ..... den rest besorgt die Flut !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,
spassige Tour gestern. War ja fast schon TT würdig. Eine Bremse hat's zerhauen, und mit weniger Leuten angekommen als losgefahren.
Leider hatten wir Spass,von daher auch nur "fast" TTwürdig  






Den Rest der Bilder findet man *HIER*. Leida hatte konnte ich mir bei soner großen Gruppe nich die Zeit & Muße für bessere Bilder nehmen. Hoffe es hat gefallen, bis demnähx mal 

Hubi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. Oktober 2015)

schraeg, Heute um 05:43 Uhr Sonntag morgen Frühaufsteher!  

Da war ja jemand mit dicken Reifen dabei! Ich glaub, der is auch hier im Fatbike-Forum unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2015)

genau, das ist @Trail Surfer


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2015)

Jo. Es war, wie immer, großes Trailkino gestern. Dicker und ich danken dafür!


----------



## sun909 (18. Oktober 2015)

Moin!
K&K-Programm war Super, Kölsch und Kirmes 

Danke für eine lustige Tour, ich sag nur: Poller!

Grüsse


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Eine Bremse hat's zerhauen



Die wurde inzwischen mit Kabelbindern wieder in stabile Lenkerlage befördert und darf sich auf ein neues Leben freuen. Tsss, das hatte ich in meinem MTBer-Leben auch noch nicht, eine zerschossene Schelle.

Und nochmal lieben Dank an meine Ersthelferin @Moerja für das Tape!


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Oktober 2015)

Hubert,

Kirmestour 
Kirmesbier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTed (18. Oktober 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> spassige Tour gestern. War ja fast schon TT würdig. Eine Bremse hat's zerhauen, und mit weniger Leuten angekommen als losgefahren.
> Leider hatten wir Spass,von daher auch nur "fast" TTwürdig
> 
> ...


Wie immer prima organisierte Tour mit diversen Matsch-Fallen  und Kirmes ! => Sogar mit Guid-Trail-Pirouetten => gekonnt


----------



## Dart (18. Oktober 2015)

Hi Hubert,

super Tour gestern. Und sogar das Wetter hat noch gehalten. Vielen Dank und Grüße aus dem Naafbachtal

Anja & Jörg


----------



## blitzfitz (19. Oktober 2015)

Hi Hubert,

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour und den frischen Matsch!  

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Ralf


----------



## Freckles (19. Oktober 2015)

Super Tour am Samstag! Vielen Dank, Hubi! Hat wieder mal Spaß gemacht!

Bis demnäxt,
Angela


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2015)

*Auf das Dach der Eifel*

Heute ging's in die alpinen Höhenlagen der Eifel. Expiditionsleiter Hillary Schnippi suchte noch Sherpas für den Weg ins Eifler Hochgebirge, auf das Dach der Eifel ..... die Hohe Acht. 747m über dem Meer ( ok, man könnte genau sein und 746,9m sagen ) überragt der Gipfel alles was in seinem Schatten steht. Nicht genug hat man auch noch auf seinem Gipfel einen 16,3m hohen Turm auf gebaut. Fernsichten von Nordsee bis Atlantik sind hier nicht selten, klar auf so einem Gipfel überragt man ja auch alles. Da liessen sich die Sherpas tensing Steigeisen und Louis Killerplautze nicht lumpen ! Also traf sich die Expiditionstruppe im Basislager "Adlerhorst Wershofen" zur Lagebesprechung. Die Route war schnell abgesteckt. Über "Kotteme" un "Ruppete" nach "Dömpelfeld" und dann die "Schmidt-Scharte" zur Hohen Acht hinauf. Los ging's !





_Basecamp Adlerhorst_





_Ruppete Päddschje_





_Expeditionsteam_

Vorbei am "Kotteme" alles easy, herrliche Herbstwälder, geschmeidige 12°C. Am "Ruppete" fand der Expiditionsleiter einen urlaten vergessenen Pfad, die Sherpas zögerten, sind sie doch in neuen Gefilden etwas ängstlich, folgten ihm aber dann doch gehorsam. Es lohnte sich, ein herrlich Pfädchen mit jeder Menge Sicht auf Gegend ! Ab "Dömpelfeld" ging's dann ans Eingemachte. Ein zäher Aufstieg in die Schmidt-Scharte. 525hm am Stück, ein rekordverdächtig langer Anstieg für die Eifel lag vor uns. Hinauf, hinauf, hinauf .... die Kette winselte um Gnade. Eine Kehre nach der andern schraubten wir uns hinauf. Vorbei an der Hohen Warte und dem gleichnamigen Örtchen "Hoch Acht" war es nicht mehr weit bis zum Gipfelglück. Eisige Winde pfiffen uns um die Ohren, nichts mehr konnte uns so kurz vor dem Gipfel aufhalten. Selbst die knackige Rampe kurz vor dem Turm nicht.





_Wer hätte nicht gerne solch einen Blick wenn er aus dem fenster schaut ?_





_Gipfelglück auf der hohen 8_





_Da hat sich der Willi bestimmt gefreut als man ihm den Trum geschenkt hat !_





_100% Eifel !_

Dann war es geschafft, oben ...was für eine Weitsicht. Leider Versteckt hinter diesiegen Schwaden in der Ferne. Egal wir hatten unsere Kadaver auf den höchsten Punkt der Eifel gewuchtet, darauf erstmal einen Riegel. Dann ging's an den Heimweg. Am Krichberg huldigten wir Herrn Lassaulx, hatte er doch vor etlichen Jahren diese herrlichen Wälder Rund um Adenau erschlossen. Ein Hoch auf "Den Vater des Eiflewaldes" Gleich darauf schossen wir einen seeeehr geschmeidigen Pfad hinunter nach Adenau. Sehr flowig, sehr geil. Als nächstes Stand wieder ein Gipfelsturm an. Die lächerlichen 225hm nach "Riewersch" drückten wir Hochalpiner weg wie nix. Vorne immer Expiditionsleiter Schnipp, gefolgt von Sherpa Steigeisen und Sherpa Killerplautze.





_Herrn Lassaulx Hütte_





_100% Herbst_





_Der Expeditionsleiter im Element ... Freebikeing_





_Ja wo isser denn der kleine Sherpa?_

Volle Brause stürzten wir uns in die Abfahrt zur Ahr. Das ging Rucki Zucki ... war einfach und wir lassen halt laufen. Der Expiditionsleiter wollte nun im Basislager schonmal anmelden Wasser für Dampfriemen vorzuwärmen, leider jedoch hat man in solch exotischen Gegenden wie der Eifel keinen Handyempfang. Egal muss weiter gehn. Ein letzter 200hm Anstieg zurück zum Basislager "Adlerhorst". Wie nix stemmten wir auch den nieder,lag doch schon der Geruch von Dampfriemen und "Mostert" in der Luft. Unterwegs sackten wir noch Mitbringsel für die daheim gebliebenen ein. Ein Dreirad und einen Tretroller sollten die gemüter aufgebrachter 1,5 jährigen besänftigen... ein guter Plan ! Zurück im Basecamp reinigten wir unser High-Tech Material und verschlangen einige Dampfriemen die unser Expiditionsleiter kredenzt hatte. Ein Hoch auf Hillary Schnipp und seine Sherpas Tensing Steigeisen und Louis Killerplautze auf ihre erfolgreiche Besteigung der Hohen Acht !





_Geht doch nix über nen anständigen Dampfriemen !!!!!_

53km / 1350hm​


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Oktober 2015)

Hi Hubert,
schöner Bericht, aber von dem Teller wirst du sicher doch nicht satt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ok,erwischt, habe nur den ersten fotografiert


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Oktober 2015)

Na endlich mal wieder eine schöne Lektüre! Hab grad Heimweh.  Aber is ja nimmer lang.


----------



## on any sunday (25. Oktober 2015)

Das Bitburger Radler schmeckt lecker, hätte ich gestern vom Steinerberg mit winken können, war ja auf Sichtweite dran.  Mit Sonne wäre es die perfekte bunte Eifel gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ja stimmt, leider kann man sich auf Wetterberichte gar nicht mehr verlassen.
Waren gestern in den Dutch Mountains wandern, statt Herbstgold wie im Wetterbericht angepriesen gabs Herbstgrau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelheizer (26. Oktober 2015)

Ach dann ward ihr das, die in der Samstagfrüh durch den Schulder Tunnel gebrettert seid.  



schraeg schrieb:


> *Auf das Dach der Eifel*
> 
> Heute ging's in die alpinen Höhenlagen der Eifel. Expiditionsleiter Hillary Schnippi suchte noch Sherpas für den Weg ins Eifler Hochgebirge, auf das Dach der Eifel ..... die Hohe Acht. 747m über dem Meer ( ok, man könnte genau sein und 746,9m sagen ) überragt der Gipfel alles was in seinem Schatten steht. Nicht genug hat man auch noch auf seinem Gipfel einen 16,3m hohen Turm auf gebaut. Fernsichten von Nordsee bis Atlantik sind hier nicht selten, klar auf so einem Gipfel überragt man ja auch alles. Da liessen sich die Sherpas tensing Steigeisen und Louis Killerplautze nicht lumpen ! Also traf sich die Expiditionstruppe im Basislager "Adlerhorst Wershofen" zur Lagebesprechung. Die Route war schnell abgesteckt. Über "Kotteme" un "Ruppete" nach "Dömpelfeld" und dann die "Schmidt-Scharte" zur Hohen Acht hinauf. Los ging's !
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2015)

Jenau, vorne der Expeditionsleiter und hinten die zwei Adipösen Sherpas


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2015)

Da isser ja nochmal ......... der goldene Oktober !

Denen gefällts:





Ihm auch ! Zur Zeit ist Hirschbrunft ... was ein gebrüll !





Da macht das daherrollen doch Spass:





1 AAAAAA





Ihm machts auch Spass:






























Er hat sich auch schon schlafen gelegt:





Er musste weiter:





Muss man sich wohl wieder dran gewöhnen:








​


----------



## Pete04 (30. Oktober 2015)

24-Stöndche-eröm-um-Kümmersch?! Habich Renntermin verpasst? Ein Kubus statt dem Fröschlein? Fragen über Fragen,
muss mich dringend in den indianischen Sommer reinbiken, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ajo demTrekkingrad hab isch doch schon länger leeven Pete.
Dat is dat zweckentfremdete Rollgerät vun ming Frouw, die holde kann ja zur Zeit aufgrund eines blinden Passagiers nit dämmeln wa !

Aber keine Bange,son 24h Müll fang ich nich an


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Oktober 2015)

Die Anzahl der Hubi`s vergrößert sich?!? Glückwunsch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ja meine Frau war der Meinung das die Welt noch ein paar Hubis vertragen kann


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin mal so frech:
Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15680


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2015)

*HERBSTSPEKTAKEL*



























































By the way ..... weis einer was diese Ampulle mit Schnur an Bäumen zu bedeuten hat ? Rund um Gemünd hab ich davon enige inden Wälder gefunden:





Bierinfusion für den Eber ? Hing in ca. 160m Höhe am Ast !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frech:
> Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat:
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15680



Is watt spät wa? Oder meinteste 02.11. ???


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Is watt spät wa? Oder meinteste 02.11. ???


Ups geändert ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2015)

Passiert schonmal, die Zeit rast !
Muss ich leida Ooorbedn, is auch zur Zeit an Urlaub nich zu denken.
Son Serpentinen-Massakker wär nochmal was gewesen.


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2015)

_"Bierinfusion für den Eber ? Hing in ca. 160m Höhe am Ast !"_ Vielleicht Kampfansage vonne Gemünder Brauerei an die Collegas von Red Bull
und Erdinger die Eifel mal wieder bisschen sich selbst zu überlassen? Da iss bestimmt Gemünder "ohne" drin - die Portionierung scheint
doch leicht verdaulich! Oder Bikerperomone vonne Radrebellen? Dem muss nachgegangen werden, hasse mal dran jeschnüffelt?!
Auffe Pirsch, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja meine Frau war der Meinung das die Welt noch ein paar Hubis vertragen kann


Hätte datt nich' inne KBU abjestimmt werden müssen nach geltendem EU-Recht?! Jetz geht bald die 20-Zöller-Baustelle wieder
los mit Kids-ride-too...  Mit spätestens 10 Jahren zeigt uns dann der Hubi-Tross wo der Bartel den Most holt, ich hol' mir noch
schnell vor'm Winta paar Eifelperlen bevor Kümmersch Generaloffensive den Selbstwert jefärden....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2015)

*Im Bieberland*

Heuer hab ich nochmal ne nette Tour im Gefilden gedreht in denen ich schon lange lange nich mehr unterwegs war.
Es ging ins Bieberland bei der Wehebachtalsperre. High Noon an der Obermaubach Talsperre, 
dort kamen mir so viele Biker entgegend, das hätte in anderen Gegenden für ein ganzes Jahr gereicht.
Dafür warsin den Wäldern Rund um die Wehebachtalsperre um so ruhiger.

Zum Einstieg ein Trailchen bei Brück:





Still und Starr liegt er Darr ! Der See !





Dann gleich noch ein lecker Trailchen hinter Obermaubach verspeist.Leider am Ende etwas zugewuchert !





Was für ein Wetterchen oder?





Das Bild ist übrigends auf dem Schafberg entstanden, rechts der Weg hätte mich fast in die Knie gezwungen so steil war die scheisse. Sieht man aber wie immer auf dem Foto schlecht

Arbinna Wanderweg





Sorry, aber DER MUSSTE SEIN 





Der Dicke auf dem Weg zum Bieber ...





Bob der Baumeister hat ganz schön was umgelegt hier:





Bieberwildpfad





Das macht dem Dicken Spass:





Jäger verboten... gefällt mir 





Links der Periskopturm von U-96, hat sich der Alte etwas verfahren ?7





Das hier war mal ein Pfädchen .... liebe Fatbiker, müsst ihr alles so kaputt machen ? 





Hätt jod jeschmaat ... hab dem Bieber aber auch noch was übrig gelassen





Aber wehe man bricht imWald mal ein Ästchen ab ;D





Darollt er dahin der Dicke





Sand ? .........





Uuuuuuund rum !





This Trail goes schnack döresch de Forrest





Dann wars geschafft ! De Buresch kündischt datt Ende vonne Tour an !





Schön war's ! Schauts Euch mal an beim Justin !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (9. November 2015)

Schlafen Veganer eigentlich in Biber Bettwäsche.


----------



## Pete04 (10. November 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> This Trail goes schnack döresch de Forrest


Und neben dem "Großen Biberlatinum" sprechen 'se auch immer mehr Refugees an - die Eifel hat doch enn wahrlich grosses Herz!


----------



## Dart (13. November 2015)

Es ist wieder soweit, es geht zur Seelscheider Adventtour:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15713


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2015)

*Regenpause*

Heute gab's neRegenpause. Gestern Regen und morgen Regen, da sollte der Tag genutzt werden.
Spontanrunde ins hiesige Traildorado .... alias "Mannis Wohnzimmer"


Morgens um 8 Uhr ... dais die Welt noch in Ordnung .... undder gemeine Wanderer schläft noch !





Herrlich wenn einem Morgens die Sonne schon so um die Ohren knallt......





Dafür is man aber noch watt steif um die Hüften ... hat aber gereicht für heute !





Und hoch das Beinchen ........





Et gröööne Iiiiiseee...emme wedde schön !





Das gefällt dem Froschn !





Das gefällt dem Dicken !





Das gefältt uns beiden gar nicht ! Wahrscheinlich ist der Trail dem Enduro - Strava - Wahn zum Opfer gefallen
Diese Vollpfosten die Kurven "shreddern" statt schonend zu durchfahren müsste man mal mit der Visage durch den Bundsandstein reiben !
Meine Herren sowas gehört nicht in einNaturschutzgebiet meiner Meinung nach ! So sah da jede Ecke aus:





Da rollt man schon wieder ganz anders runter, ja nich noch mehr kaputt machen !





Hubertus der XXXVI.te





Der Wind fegt schonmal ein bisschen frei .... überigends war an hiesieger Burg jemand mit nem Laubfeger unterwegs und hat die Trails frei gemacht Mit Laub is auch ein wenig doof ... da sieht man gar nich wo man drüberstolpert 





Da rollt der dicke wieder nach Hause





Schieflage ..... einen im Kahn ?





Schön wars ...nutzt die Regenpausesach ich nur !


​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2015)

* FeierAHRbendtour *​
 Heuer nutzte ich die gunst der Stunde und quittierte gen Mittag den Dienst. Mit dem Forschn beladen schoss ich sodann gen Ahrtal. Et Zönschje schink .... dat moss jenutz wede ! Bei schnuckeligen 4°C sattelte ich auf. Es ging sofort in die Vertikale auf den Krausberg. Wuchtig stemmen mich die Keulen auf den Hubbel. Beim Kreisstadtblick musste ich leider mal runter von Sattel wegen einem dampfenden Probkemchen. Den Alfred-Dahm-Turm kann man jetzt in Alfred-Darm-Turm umbenennen. So Revier markiert kann weiter gehen. 17 Kehren zum warm werden wieder hinab zur Ahr. Flutschige Treppe .... hui buhi .... das war mehr Glück als können, die Stufen waren echt eisig.​






Kreisstadtblick





Bergpfad ----- is kla !





Shadowman






Am krausen Berg ...was ein Wetterchen

Aber geschafft, links eröm noch ein wenig schnuckelig Pfädchen und dann wieder eroppe. Wieder auf den krausen Berg. Diesmal ging's die zackige Abfahrt am Spieplatz runter. Diesmal fast die doofe dritte Kehre geschafft. Irgendwann fällt die auch noch. Zick Zack Zick Zack nun war die Hüfte warm. Viel zu  schnell war ich wieder unten. Bisschen trailig nach Rech um dann wieder aufzusteigen. Leider in der hälfte gesperrt wegen Holzarbeiten, also 100hm umsonst  gedämmelt. Egal, jeder Meter zählt. Dann halt die fies steile Variante über die Saffenburg. Boah Ey, Rentnerblatt und Gabel abgesenkt ... nix mehr druff deralte Hubi. Schnauff, schnuff, pust, endlich oben am Knoppers eeeeh Knoppen ...was ein geiles Licht im Sonnenuntergang.​






On the sunny side of live !





Da grinst er





Abends ... halb fünf .... Knopper dir einen !





Der kleine Hubert kann imSchrockland abgeholt werden !

Zwei Kehren später war ich auf dem Weg zum Schrock .... ein letztes mal hinab. Erst am Hüttchen die Aussicht genossen dann ging's in die Wurzelbehandlung .. weia hier war ich zuletzt beim Gabel dilemma, diesmal ging's aber ohne Zwischenfälle. Die folgende recht steile Passage war dann mal allerfeinst allerdings auch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Der Hang liegt den ganzen Tag im Schatten im Winter, das sorgte für ein "Erd-Sorbet", leicht angefroren gabs teilweise keinen halt. Alte Ski Weisheit:laufen lassen, nach Eis kommt Schnee! Was eine letzte herrliche Abfahrt im Sonnenuntergang. Ne äschte "Sundauner". Leider auch viel zu schnell vorbei .... unten am Ahrufer trailte ich mich dann zurücknach Mayschoss und Rech. Endlich nochmal eine herrliche wenn auch stemmige Ahrtour gedreht. Jetzt kann der Winter kommen !






Nur was für Romantiksäue !





Alles Ahr doer was ?






Et Zönnschje schink .. ömme wigge !






Wutzelbehandlung





Gleich kommt der Sandmann !

​


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. November 2015)

Hi Hubert,
schöner Bericht, waren heute Morgen auch dort unterwegs.
Von 10 - 12 Uhr war dort feinstes Inversionswetter und ich keine Kamera dabei.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. November 2015)

Da ham ma uns nur knappisch verpasst... waren schon um1000 dort...und um 1400 der fedisch mit da Welt.. schad hätt mich gefreut...
Edit sagt Fotos vom Steinthalskopf


----------



## Enrgy (27. November 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> ​


​so ein bild hab ich vor 11 jahren auch mal geschossen. ganz hin und weg vom sonnenuntergang am steinerberg. 
nur, das auto stand an der tomburg. 
und damals hatte ich weder licht noch navi. 
zum glück wars sommer und ich mußte nicht frieren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2015)

Da warst du doch bestimmt noch jung & dynamisch.... somit ca.30 Minuten später wieder an der Tomburg !


----------



## shmee (29. November 2015)

Was eine feine Tour und schöne Bilder Hubert, wir haben es einfach schön hier in der Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2015)

Das stimmt  wozu immer in die ferne schweifen wo das gute so nahe vor der Türe liegt


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. November 2015)

Och..., so ein bisschen Abwechslung ist doch gar nicht so schlecht und ausser dem, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2015)

Jo bisschen Abwechslung schadte nicht, dacor. Ich nehm ja auch wo's geht gerne mal das Bike mit in Urlaub.
Bemitleidenswert find ich leider nur diese rastlosen Typen die immer in die Ferne gucken müssen um glücklich zu sein .... Finale ....Gardasee... Whistler ... immer höher schneller weiter ? Aber auch da ist irgendwann das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht und da kann es doch gar nicht so schlecht sein wenn man seine Heimat kennt und schätzt ! 
Gibt auch hier noch genug gestrichelte Linien auf der Karte die entdeckt werden wollen ......


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. November 2015)

Absolut! Ich denke da so wie Du Hubert. 
Ich bezeichne eben die Eifel, den Taunus und den Pfälzer Wald und deren gestrichelte Linien als meine Heimat. In jedem Hafen eine andere Braut


----------



## Pete04 (1. Dezember 2015)

> Gibt auch hier noch genug gestrichelte Linien auf der Karte die entdeckt werden wollen ......


...und im nix enden! Genial! Die Erfindung vom ABW - von anjedrissenen BikeWandern - können mers uns zwar
nitt auffe Krawatte tätowieren; Resourcen mers aber immer wieder entdecken!
Spätestens wenn der Trail bergnuff im Nix endet hat datt bikende Paar einen Schuldigen (jau, meist männlich...)
und den Rest der Woche widda Verbalmunition - da kommt gar kein Anschweigen auf!
(Titulierungen wie "Sackgassefinder" verstossen allerdings gegen Genfer Konventionen....) 
These: Unsystematisches Vertuen hält de Beziehung geschmeidig.... Immer am Bach lang, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Dezember 2015)

Wen hats denn da erwischt ?
http://www.rundschau-online.de/eusk...chlaegt-mit-gerte-sote,15185862,32669336.html

Wir sind echt bald nur noch Opfer


----------



## yogi71 (2. Dezember 2015)

Isch nicht. Die wäre bei mir nicht mehr geritten!


----------



## Pete04 (2. Dezember 2015)

Da hätte aber auch jemand ordentlich im Perso geschönt.... Aber glatt rasiert geht der Udo doch unter 36 durch, den schon 
auf Gerten-(nicht Gerste!)Spuren untersucht?!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. Dezember 2015)

Jaja, mit den Frauen aus der Eifel ist nicht zu spaßen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Dezember 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Jaja, mit den Frauen aus der Eifel ist nicht zu spaßen!



Eifel ? Das war bestimmt sone Shitzophääähne Voreiflerin.
Die "Voreifler" sind nähhhmlich ein ganz armes Volk: eingeengt zwischen "the real Eifel " und "Kölle" hamse irgendwie kein richtiges zu Hause. Für Kölner sinse nich "Hipster" genug und zur Eifel will man ja auch nich gehören weil da wohnen ja nur Neandertaler mit Blutgruppe i.
Deswegen tun se sich überall wo's geht besonders hervorheben tun... und sei es dem Eifel Pöbel mit dem Pferdegaspedal den Ranz aus dem Wrack zu prügeln weil der sich unkultiviert Artikuliert hat


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. Dezember 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die "Voreifler" sind nähhhmlich ein ganz armes Volk: eingeengt zwischen "the real Eifel " und "Kölle" hamse irgendwie kein richtiges zu Hause. Für Kölner sinse nich "Hipster" genug und zur Eifel will man ja auch nich gehören weil da wohnen ja nur Neandertaler mit Blutgruppe i.


Aaahhhh....! Danke für die Erläuterung, Hubert. Das erklärt natürlich meine jüngste Erfahrung mit dieser "Gattung Mensch" !!!

Aber, man kann dort trotzdem ganz gut biken 
Voraus gesetzt, man(n) kennt die gestrichelten Linien und begegnet keinen militanten (Voreifel-)Reiterin


----------



## Pete04 (2. Dezember 2015)

Watt frech! Besagte hat Verwandschaft bis innet Hollerather Knie und zeichnet sich auch noch für de Skihütte mitverantwortlich...






 Unn enn Äujelsche auffe Natur hat se ooch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2015)

Das heisst die prügelnde Reiterin ist dir nicht unbekannt ?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (3. Dezember 2015)

Stotzheimer Gold ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2015)

... da bekommt der Bergiff "Military" Reiten ganz neue Dimensionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Dezember 2015)

Huch, nääh - ich meinte die Meine!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ahsü ....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2015)

*Nikolausijus Klopper*

Während in Villariba noch geschlafen wird, dreht sich in Einruhr schon die Kurbel ! Morgens um kurz nach Acht ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Kein Wanderslalom, kein Ranger ... nur Froschn, Bruno un Hubi !

Einruhr .... alle noch am schlafen





Im Frühtau zu Berge





Nur ein kleines Intermezzo... konnte ich nich dran vorbei !





Wildes Tiefenabchtal





Rutschbahn zur Kalltalsperre





Eingang zu Mittelerde ? 





Die Brücke am Spielplatz !





Dies neumodische Scheisse mit den breiten Lenkern aber auch immer ....





Immer auf der Wand lang





Toblerone-Trail





Relikt aus alten Tagen.... leider nicht schwerlasttauglich !





Da grinst er ....





Kein wunder is ja auch allerfeinst hier !





Oder etwa nicht ? Wer braucht schon BC !





Bruno hängt schon gut in den seilen..Hubi auch ... dem Froschn macht's nix aus !





Zwar etwas tiefer als gewohnt, Periskop konnte ich aber getrost drin lassen !





Wenn mich mal einer fragen würde wie es in der Eifel aussieht, würde ich ihm dieses Bild schicken:





Grüne Lunge .....





Da simma wieder zurück .. Einruhr vorraus !





Ein letztes Trailschmankerl....





....dann ist's schon wieder zu Ende



​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2015)

*Neues Lenkeisen*

Hat der Nikolaus tatsächlich bei seiner Abreise gen Nordpol direkt vor meiner Haustüre was aus seinem dicken Sack verloren !
Tadaaaa, ein neues Lenkeisen !






Gleich paar neue Griffe mit rangedengelt, die lagen daneben. 740mm breit, 20mm höher, das freut den angehenden Senior.
Gerade noch schmal genug für hiesige Trails. Der wurde natürlich Standesgemäß in Manni's Wohnzimmer weingeweiht.

Achtung !!! Bissiger Eifler!!!






Geht auch mit Segelstange, et gröne Jelände





Isset net schön he?





Gott sei Dank war keine Sitzgelegenheit in der nähe sons wär ich eingeschlafen so besäuselnd war das da:





PokPokPokPoooook





 #

Da geht er gleich auf Tauchstation.... hat der sein neues Höhenruder falsch bedient ?





Abgetaucht ....Periskop hat er oben amBaum vergessen son mist !






Scheeeeen isset hier!





Daplätscherts dahin das Bächlein 





Dabei kam mir folgender Gedanke: geht eigentlich der Meeresspiegel kaputt wenn ein Schiff in See sticht ?





... to be continued ....
​


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2015)

Haste de Stiefel vonne Gattin rausgestellt datt da so Geschenke reinpassen? 
Ich würd dann auch mal unseren Schuhschrank auf links drehen! (Technisch: Stiefelette muss sein wegen dem Rise..)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2015)

Musse Addiletten nach draussen stellen, da haste mehr Luft für große Gegenstände


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2015)

Hier gilt ett sich vor der Weisheit des Herrschers zu verneigen! (Kratzbuckelfaktor: 3) 
Nächstes Jahr kommt enn Big-Bag vonne Wesselinger Chemie vor de Türe - passen dann auch Rahmen rein...


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Aus der Technikecke - Lagertausch NC-17 Sudpin III*
> 
> Am Froschn fahr ich ja so Schienbeinzerhau-Pedale,da waren die Lager mittlerweile ziemlich ausgenudelt. Machste einfach neue dacht ich mir was sich aber dann doch nicht ganz so einfach gestaltete. Der Grund: bei den Sudpin III sind auf einer Seite Gleitlager verbaut die sich so ohne weiteres nicht auspressen lassen. Hm, hab ich maln bisschen im Forum gestöbert und gesehen das es dazu eigentlich keinerlei vollständige Tutorials gibt, daher habe ich mal folgenden Lösungsvorschlag ( ein wenig abgekupfert  ):
> 
> ...



Hi Hubi,
mal eine Frage: Wie hast du das Rillenkugellager wieder reinbekommen? Mit einer kleinen Nuss reingekloppt? Geht das bis zur Buchse durch oder gibt es da einen anderen Widerstand?

Vielen Dank und schöne Gruß aus K!
C.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2015)

Hi Carsten,
also bei meinem Pedal konnte man das ganz einfach mit ner etwas dünneren Nuss bis zum Absatz reinschieben.
Da ist in etwa der 3/4 derStrecke nochmal ein Absatz, quasi schliesst da von der anderen Seite die Gleitlagerbuchse dran an.


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2015)

Ah ok,
Danke schön, das hilft mir weiter!
Bis bald
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2015)

*Jünger Hubi auf Pilgefahrt*

Wir schreiben das Ende das Jahres 2015. Die besinnliche Dezemberzeit ist eingetreten. Menschen bereiten sich auf das fest der Liebe vor ... auch Jünger Hubertus bereitet sich seelisch und moralisch auf das größte Fest im Jahre vor. Er reinigt Geist und Körper bei einer ordentlichen Piglerfahrt mit Schlamm und Dreck. Doch wohin pilgern ? Da fiel ihm ein das er schon lange nichts mehr von den beiden Jüngern Eifelmättes und Schlammcatcher gehört hat. So suchte er sich den Weg ins heilige Kronenburg im Sorgenland







_Jünger Hubertus im Prethbachtal_






_Weit zu sehen, das Bärbelkreuz_

_



_
_Der sündige Pfad !_

Aus Hellenthal hinaus führte Ihn der "Eisvogelpilgerweg" entlang des lieblichen Prethbaches. Der Herrgott schien einen guten Tag gehabt zu haben als er dieses schöne Tal erschuf. Aus den Niederungen des Prethbaches erhob sich Hubertus entlang des Kornbaches. Auch der schlängelte sich lieblich durch die Landen. Oben angekommen weiste ihm von Fern schon das Kreuz der heiligen Bärbel den weg. Doch auf dem Weg dorthin stellte der Herr ihn auf eine harte Prüfung. Eigentlich ging der rechte Weg gerade aus, Hubertus jedoch erspähte einen lieblichen Pfad der rechts hinab führte. Solle er dem rechten Pfade folgen oder rechts herum sündigen ? "Ach Sch ... drauf", dachte er sich und schoss in herrlichen Serpentinen gen Tal. Unten angekommen ahnte er schön böses hatte er doch nun ein schlechtes Gewissen. Und der Herr strafte in umgehend mit einer nicht fahrbaren Schlammrampe im Gegenhang. 60hm schieben, tja das hat man halt davon wenn man sündigt !

_




Jünger Hubertus kurz vorm Bärbelskreuz_

_




Beim heiligen Mathias_

_




Nehmt das ihr A...mateure!_

_




Der schöne Paarfhufer  .... ganz dreckig_

Oben war er dann beim Kreuze der heiligen Bärbel angekommen. Doch welch Frefel ! Sünder hatten den Querbalken des Kreuzes gestohlen ! Heutzutage ist aber auch nichts mehr sicher. Traurig zog Hubertus von dannen um sich den Weg nach Kronenburg zu bahnen. Beim Kreuze des heiligen Mathias hielt er kurz inne, er gab ein Bußgebet für den sündigen Pfad zum besten. Der Herr jedoch kannte kein erbarmen, denn er schickte Ihn auf eine Schlammpiste die sich gewaschen hatte. Eine Horde von A....mateuren versuchte hier oben Windräder zu errichten. Deren Baufahrzeuge hatten eine eigentlich breite Schotterpiste derart püriert das 10cm Schlamm auf ganzer breite des Weges lag. Fluchend und fauchend zischte Hubertus daher.Er liess sich sogar einmal zu einer unschönen geste herab, möge der Schlamm ihnen den Bagger kaputt schmirgeln !






_Fallussymbol bei Kronenburg_

_




Die Kronenburg_

_




Liebliches auf und ab am Ufer des Sees_

Es war jedoch auch nicht mehr weit bis zu den zwei Aposteln im Sorgenland. Sorgenland ? Ja ! Dort hat man immer sorge seine Freizeit zu verplanen weil man dort so viel davon hat  Manche dort gehen aus langeweile sogar in die Politik, manche unterwerfen sich völlig häuslichen allmacht oder man kippt so lange Feuerwasser in den Kopf bis alles lalla ist. Man hatte auf dem Weg sogar aus langeweile ein mannshohes Fallussymbol aufgestellt. Den Jünger Hubertus konnte dies alles nicht irritieren, sicher zog er seine Bahn. Zunächst schaute er bei der Burg ob er seine altbekannten Jünger Eifelmättes und Schlammcatcher fand. Nichts ! Ham vielleicht sind sie unten am See ? Leider auch hier nichts. Dafür ein liebliches auf und ab entlang des Ufers. Vielleicht hatte deren Weib die beiden in den Schlund der häuslichen Pflichten geworfen ? Wer weiss, Hubertus wird es nie erfahren.






_Auf dem Radweg_

_




Sachen gibts !_

_




Huhuuuuuuuu ..... !_

_




Pilgerstätte für Buddhisten
_
Traurig das er seine alten Freunde nicht gefunden hatte zog er von dannen, damit er möglichst schnell hier weg kam, kurbelte er trotz einer heftigen Asphaltallergie einige Kilometer auf dem Kylltalradweg. Bei Glaadt fand er jedoch auch wieder den Ausgang auf unbefestigten Untergrund. Er hatte noch ein weiteres Ziel gefunden. Er wollte beim Heidenkopf in Dahlem mal schauen ob dort nicht wer missioniert werdem kann.  Schnell war er dort oben, rollte sich diesmal gut auf Schotter. Niemand ... weit und breit niemand ! Dafür fand er eine herrliche Spielerei dort oben. Den Moorpfad ! Über rutschige Holzbohlen zirkelte Hubertus über den Pfad. Nun konnte es wieder gen Heimat gehen.






_Auf dem Moorpfad_





_Auf dem Quellenpfad_

_




Reifferscheid_

_




liebliches Pfädchen nach Blumenthal_

_




Lässt sich schlecht treten ohne Kurbel !_

_




Fango ! Extra für Dich @Pete04 
_
Durch Dahlem hindurch vorbei an der Abtei Maria Frieden pilgerte Jünger Hubertus gen Binz. Dort schaute er ob nicht die großen Adler fliegen. Nichts ! Dann halt weiter über den lieblichen Pfad der Quellen. Beim schwarzen Weiher bfand er sich im Quellgebiet der Urft, er nahm jedoch den Weg hinab zum Wolferter Bachtales.  Auch hier gab es mannigfaltige Konsistenzen an Untergrund um die Backen eeeeeh Wangen ! Schnell war es dann zurück nach Hellenthal geschafft. An Burg Reifferscheid vorbei geschlüpft nahm er nochmal einliebliches Pfädchen nach Blumenthal. Genug gesündigt, nun gehts nach Hause wo er busse tun kann ... wenn er denn will der Jünger Hubertus !​


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Dezember 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wir schreiben das Ende das Jahres 2016.



Hubi ist seiner Zeit mal wieder weit vorraus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2015)

Eindeutig zu viel O2 heute


----------



## Pete04 (20. Dezember 2015)

Umtriebisch iss der Kerl wie Selleriebowle! Den Kärcher hatt de Gattin mittlerweile sicher anne Grundstücksgrenze (oder bei Schwiegereltern?!) platziert - e su e Ferkel köm doch he net errin! Am Bilderrätsel "Fallussymbol" zeigt sich mal wieder der niedere
Schulabschluss des Hörrn Pete - erkennen nur den geschundenen Kernbereich einer recht aktiven Fott er tut! Ansonsten allet Fango,
oh bissigster aller Köter!


----------



## GeDe (21. Dezember 2015)

an dieser Stelle alle Hochachtung dem Fotografen, mächtig Kondition
er haben muss.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2015)

Naja geht so, meist behindert mich das Fressgeschwür oberhalb des Gürtels zu sehr


----------



## RadTed (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohes Fest


----------



## RadTed (31. Dezember 2015)

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2016)

*Die deutschen Rollen panzern wieder .......... äääääääh ....... der Hubi rollt wieder !*

Ein fiese nickelige hinterhältige drecks*****Fi****blö**saud*** Hexe hatte mich doch tatsächlich vor Weihnachten noch von hinten ins Kreuz geschossen ! Mann Oh Mann darf nicht alt werden ...... Lumbalsyndrom also ! So kauert man sich über die Feiertage in Fötusstellung auf Couch und Bett, hämmert sich Hitze in den Rücken und geht zum Knochenbrecher. Der hat dann mal wieder für ne ordentliche Flucht gesorgt und schon ging's besser. Heuer dann ein erster ernstzunehmender Test wie's mitti Biken geht. Eine einfache Runde um den Heimatort sollte es werden, mit ein paar Burgen für's Sightseeing sollte ja gemütlich werden.

Erstmal aus Kommern raus, man wie hab ich da vermisst





Durch den Eickser Busch rutschte ich fluxrüber zur "Burg"  Eickser Schloss





Von Eicks ging's durchs schöne Rotbachtal bis nach "Schwäreve" da gibts die Gülichsburg. Die is aber eher ne Hofanlage als ne Ritterburg





Auf dem weiteren Weg kam ich an der Pilgerstätte vorbei. Versteckt in einem kleinen Wäldchen zwischen "Schwäreve" un Linzenich liegt diese kleine Waldkapelle:





Die nächste Burg war von hier aus schnell über Wald und Flur erreicht. Burg Veynau dient heuer als Bürogebäude für Verlage etc.





Dann ging's über den Billiger Wald  ...... business as usual ät cheap forrest !





Und wieder eine Brug. Auch Burg Zievel hält heutzutage für Geschäftsräume her. Daneben der Golfclub





Dann doch noch ein wenig Spass auf den Pfädchen an den Catstones





Seeromantik auf der Schavener Heide, nix los hier Spätnachmittags






Und wie immer ..... kein Tourende in Kommern ohne den Pizzatrail 





Beim nach Hause ausrollen nahm ich dann noch eine letzte und vierte Burg mit: Burg Kommern
Steht übrigends zum Verkauf für schlappe 1,5Mio.





Resümme des Tages:
- Rücken wieder fit !
- nix verlernt 

Burgenwertung 2016
Hubi - Pete04
4 - 0
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (10. Januar 2016)

Da ahnste nix - und schon isser quasi vonne Bahre in de Wertung enteilt! Zählen auch Hofburjen? Also die mit so marodierendem
Karnevalistenmob vor? Da könntste Dir sogar Lieblingsfarben wünschen, im Kölner "Speckgürtel" gäb's ratzfatz Jagdglück!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2016)

Hofburgen zählen sowas von NICHT !!!!! Bäh Pfui !
Weisst doch das ich ne Karnevalsphobie habe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2016)

*"Dreckige Köter" der Name ist Programm: Modderspiele im Feytal*

Und auch in diesem Jahr gehen die dreckigen Hunde wieder auf die Reise. Aus den untiefen der Vergesslichkeit erhoben sich die Köter nach erschallen des Köteralarms ! Sodann traten 8 mit Kniestrümpfen bewaffnete Waden in die Kurbel. Eigentlich hatte Hubi alias "Killerplautze" mit Frost und somit mit herrlich geschmeidigem Geläuf gerechnet ...... eigentlich ! Er hatte aber die Rechnung ohne uns Petrus alias "Kachelmann für Arme" gemacht, denn dieser liess die Temperaturen nicht wirklich unter 0° fallen. Somit war für reichlich braune Spränkel an Gesäß und Gesicht gesorgt.






Zielstrebig ging's über feinst pürierte Wege durch die Bleikoppswälder ins Feytal hinein. Wir stiessen über den schönen Höhentrail bei Vollem ins Tal ..... ääääh zurück ! Schönen ? Korrigiere: ehemals schönen ! Hier hat sich mal wieder son Vollpfosten mit dem Harvester verewigt. 5Mio. Mountainbiker können nicht das anrichten was diese Torfköpfe in wenigen Minuten schaffen ! Was für ein Verlust.











Im munteren auf und ab liessen wir uns weiteres Erdreich ans Hinterteil spratteln. Herrlich sone kühl-nasse Kimme 
Ab Feytal jagt wie immer ein Trail den andern. Kakusmanntrail, Antennentrail und bisschen Spielerei am Sportplatz wo uns ein unliebsamer Mensch auf das befahren von Wegen jenseits der Radwege hinwies " Mööht ihr do eronge fahre ? Et jitt doch Radwäääsch jenooch !""Wiesu dann nitt ? Sehn mir us als ob mir Radwäääsch fahre ?". Diplomatie auf höchsten eifler Niveau !











Wir dämmelten gen Heimat. Da auf dem Weg die Catstones liegen .... mehr oder weniger.... nahmen wir hier auch noch ein lieblich Trailchen mit. Wie immer "Kein Tourende in Kommern ohne den heiligen Berg" also nochmal hinauf. Der Robinator schob nochmal Körner nach und legte die Kette wieder auf ...damit hatte er sich die "Gipfelerfahrung" verdient. Also ein letztes mal schleppten wir unsere Kadaver hinauf. Eine kleine Rampe ... noch eine kleine Rampe dann war es geschafft,der Pizzatrail lag uns wiedermal zu Füssen. Genüsslich schossen wir gen Tal, wo eine zähe aber schöne Tour ein Ende fand. Nach Pflege des Materials entschwanden die Köter wieder in die untiefen .... hoffentlich kriege ich sie wieder aktiviert 














​


----------



## Trekki (16. Januar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> braune Spränkel an Gesäß und Gesicht


Gabs heute auch bei uns. Der Rucksack hat den Rücken trocken gehalten.


----------



## route61 (17. Januar 2016)

Ja, so ein bisschen Frost wär schon nicht schlecht ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2016)

Heute gehts  aktuell -2,1°C auf meiner Fensterbank
Naja was will man machen, wenn das Zeitfenster aufgeht muss man's nutzen. Weinen gilt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2016)

Da hab ich heut abend dann doch noch die Erleuchtung bekommen .........





..... und bin ne Runde über frostige Trails gefegt bevor es am Wochenende wieder ne braune Hose gibt !


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2016)

Gut, dass du frostige Trails geschrieben hast. Verschneite Trails hätte ich dir nämlich nicht abgekauft. 
Sieht so aus, als ob da jemand noch das bisschen Schnee mit dem Besen vom Trail gefegt hat.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da hab ich heut abend dann doch noch die Erleuchtung bekommen .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus-Erscheinung inne Voreifel - datt mich datt noch vorm Pflegebett ereilt! Glüht wie ein Junger!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Januar 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Jesus-Erscheinung inne Voreifel - datt mich datt noch vorm Pflegebett ereilt! Glüht wie ein Junger!


Oben rum wie die heilige Maria und unten rum der Anglerfisch


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2016)

Heißt glaub' ich in dem Fall "Ankerfisch"!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2016)

Pottwahl mit Christbaum


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (22. Januar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zielstrebig ging's über feinst pürierte Wege durch die Bleikoppswälder ins Feytal hinein. Wir stiessen über den schönen Höhentrail bei Vollem ins Tal ..... ääääh zurück ! Schönen ? Korrigiere: ehemals schönen ! Hier hat sich mal wieder son Vollpfosten mit dem Harvester verewigt. 5Mio. Mountainbiker können nicht das anrichten was diese Torfköpfe in wenigen Minuten schaffen ! Was für ein Verlust.



Ne Schande ist das, ein Hometrail weniger.
Übrigens ein typisches Winterphänomen in unsereren Breitengraden.

Viele Grüße aus dem Feytal!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2016)

*Endlich wieder braune Büchs !*

Die weisse Pest ist wieder weg, konnt ich ungestört wieder dem Modder fröhnen.
War ja schon langweilig dem Bike nach einer Frosttour ohne gespränkels wieder inne Garage zu schieben 

Hubäth om Üüühlewääsch





Konnte @Pete04 hier noch vor wenigen Tagen "Schneetreten" so wärs heute maximal bei "Laubtreten" geblieben:





Auch in Kehre No. 5 nix mehr zu sehen von der weißen Schei**e. Zu fahren war das aber gut, kaum Matsch !





So was nennt man glaube ich "Eisschleuder" oder ?





Auf dem Weg lag dann ein Trimm-Dich-Pfad, da konnte dem Froschn und dem Hubi gleich mal was für dem Figur tun.
Hier der "Zweifache-Abhänger mit eingedrehtem Knie"





Nu aber genug rumgeblödet, schnell nach Hause es tröpfelt schon leicht !





Der Abstecher über den heiligen Berg ist ja schon obligatorisch !





Abe Fertikk !​


----------



## DocB (24. Januar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nu aber genug rumgeblödet


Nönö, mehr davon


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2016)

Ein Fuchs er iss, der Hubertus - bei nemm ordentlich gefüllten Kneipbad hätt's dem Ankerfisch vermeintlich sein "Water"loo beschehrt-
da wird "Grundkondition" zur Lebenseinstellung! Schön den Handschuh' aufjefischt, der Hörr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> "Zweifache-Abhänger mit eingedrehtem Knie"


 ...und datt deucht mich schon geradezu olympisch! Da sieht man welch Performance ein eingspieltes Ross-unn-Frosch-Team im Nirgendwo spontan hinlegen können...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2016)

*Robinator einsliden @ Heinotown*

So heute haben wir dem Robinators neues Gerät direkt mal eingeweiht:







Dabei konnte er gleich mal sein Treppentrauma in die ewigen Jagdgründe schicken





Dem Hubi hat's gefallen aber er zierte sich erst





Doch dann legte er los wie gewohnt mit breitem Grinsen





So fängt das Wochenende gut an !

*Burgenwertung*
Adi Pöhs  -  Undertaker
6  - 2​


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2016)

Artikel heiß wie Frittenfett! Der Robinator mutiert zum *Urbinator * - Kurgast sei jewarnt! Dem ersten Bad-Heinotown-DH steht nix mehr im Wege... Iss ett die Urwurzel von BM odder warum Vogelkäfig drübber?! 
In Sachen Karnevalsflucht steht auch enn Treppsche zur Dispo:




...round about 3.609 Stufen - danach hattu keinen Bammel mehr und der Darm iss sicher leer...
Um Milde bettelnd der Lurch den Hubi bitten muss: gelten auch Burgen im "American Style" als Erstürmung?! Iss ja auch Krönchen drauf und der Eifelaner geht grad wie Schmitz Katze!?




*NEIN!* Die Blösse gibbet nitt - hinan, Fedehandschuh! Ein janzett Jahr Zeit, da soll auch der Stadtmufti zu Chancen finden....
Da simmer jeehrt und dabei, Sir Hubi - und formidablen Gruß an datt Treppenmonster anne Kette, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Januar 2016)

Dem Käfiggerät is der Turm von de alte Fliehburg Richtung Rodert,is nur drum damit keiner reinplumpst !


----------



## Pete04 (30. Januar 2016)

Wo der Robinator plumpst wächst keine Fliehburg mehr... "Wir sind die Borg, sie werden robiniert!"


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Januar 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wo der Robinator plumpst wächst keine Fliehburg mehr... "Wir sind die Borg, sie werden robiniert!"


Fehlt nur, dass sich der Fettynator mal dein Dickerchen borgt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2016)

Wozu Dickerchen besorgen ? Bin ich selber eins und falls du das zweiradbeszogen meinst: wozu abgeflachten Trends hinterherlaufen,der nächste steht ja schon in den Startlöchern !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2016)

*Was ein Schrott 2.0 !*

Gestern Abend habe ich mich meinem Steuersatz gewidmet. Eine Wartung war fällig. Das mache ich so 2x im Jahr, einmal vor und einmal nach dem Winter. Hab ihn etwas vorgezogen, der Winter ist ja noch nicht zu Ende,aber er ist jetzt fast genau 1 Jahr drinne. Wartung heisst Lager raus, alles sauber machen und wieder dick mit wasserresistentem Fett eingeschmiert einsetzen.

Beim Ausbau nachdem ich die Gabel aus dem Steuerrohr gezogen hatte offenbarte sich dann der ganze SCHROTT ! Die braune Suppe rotzte aus dem unteren Lager und dann machte es "PLOING"  und die innere Schale fiel auf den Garagenboden. Ok, zweiteliger Steuersatz is bestimmt High-Tech sowas ! Diese technische Innovation von Cane Creek  hatte sich somit nach 1 Jahr und 1900km ins himmelreich der Ramschteile verabschiedet. Der Hals schwillte an !




_Da liegt die Rotze ! Vorne Cane Creek, hinten Acros. Die 2tel Schale am CaneCreek sitzt normal im Lager ! _

Auf der Herstellerseite findet man Aussagen wie "Setzt Standards in Sachen Leistung, Lebensdauer und Wertigkeit". Is klar ! Früher ( ... war alles besser  ) setzte den mal die "Erstausrüsterqualität" den Standard ! OK das die Originale FSA rotze von Radon nicht die beste ist war mir bewusst, der hielt ja auch nur 1200km somit hat sich das die letzten Jahre anscheinend gedreht. Den Früher hat man nie mehr eine so gute Qualität bekommen wie die welche vom Hersteller in der Serie verbaut wurde. Heute hält der Ersatzteilemarkt anscheinend die vermeindlich bessere Qualität vor. Vom Cane Creek der 40er Serie hatte ich mir ehrlich mehr erwartet, hatte er doch extra ne schöne Dichtlippe auf dem Gabelkonus. Denkste !

Ich wiederhole mich gerne: 29er,27,5er Fat Bikes, 29+,1fach Schaltungen, elektronische Schaltungen ... ja ja immer weiter jeden innovativen Schrott auf den Markt knallen, die Kunden sind ja auch noch so blöd und hecheln schon sabbernd in die Geschäfte um immer den neuesten Scheiss zu fahren ! Procore Kerne im Reifen ... uha ja muss ich haben .... Di2 .... her damit ! MIt 2x10 oder 3x9 kommt man ja nirgends mehr hoch, mit 26 Zoll schon mal gar nicht ! Es ist zum Kot**en wie uns die Bikeindustrie verar***t ! Fast täglich lassen die sich neue Standards einfallen, ich sach nur Boost ! Die kriegens nichmal mehr hin nen simplen Steuersatz zu bauen der wenigstens mal ein halbes Bikeleben taugt, so 3-4000km das wär doch schonmal was. Wohl gemerkt der bisher gefahrene  hat nie HD-Reiniger gesehen und trotzdem bläst es das Fett raus wie durch ein offenes Fenster !

Jetzt ist erstmal ein Acros drin .... "In Deutschland hergestelltes Sorglosprodukt" .... "Konsequente Weiterentwicklung und Technolohie machen Acros Steuersätze zu absoluten "Sorglos-Produkten"... AHA daher kostet der wahrscheinlich auch nen 10er mehr ! Da bin ich mal gespannt Herr Acros !


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2016)

solange die lager nicht aus rostfreiem material hergestellt sind, werden sie IMMER braune suppe rauskotzen. wirklich helfen kann da nur die ganzjährige nutzung eines vorderen kotflügels, der das steuerrohr und lager von unten schützt.
ähnliche probleme hatte ich mit den lagern an der lefty, die liegen völlig offen ohne weitere abdeckkappe, nur die dichtung der lager selbst soll das wasser abhalten. erst nachdem ich das schutzblech dauerhaft montiert hatte, war der verschleiß verschwunden.

ps: bist du um die uhrzeit noch oder schon wach?! *kopfschüttel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2016)

schon


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2016)

mein beileid...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe ja noch es ist heilbar


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2016)

*Vorgezogene Karnevalsflucht*

Der Karneval dieses Jahrsteht unter keinem guten Stern, hat unz Petrus doch für Sonntag und Montag  das dicke Gebläse und denWasserschlauch bestellt. Da macht auch dem Karnevalsmuffel das biken keinen Spass. Das gute aber war ja der Samstag, 12°C und Sonne. Herrlich, das kleine Frühjahr ! Und noch was gutes da ich mich nun für den Samstag entschieden hatte fanden sich auch promt noch Mitfahrende die nochnicht im dilirium liegen. Brav !

















So reisten wir dann ins legendäre Trailwunderland an der Rur an. Schnell aufgesattelt und so dämmelten 4 orkanfeste Biker in den ersten Trail hinein. Zick Zack Zick Zack paar Serpentinchen und dann wieder hinauf. Dann den lieblichen Pfad am jeröne Iiiiise runter. Unten dann erstmal eine Belehrung. Herr, ich nenne ihn mal Bieber da er sich uns nicht mit Namen vorgestellt hat, hatte uns gesehen und abgepasst. Er sei der Besitzerdes Waldes und wir haben nun 2 Möglichkeiten: 1, Anzeige und 300€ oder 2.brav versprechen das wir nie mehr dort runterfahren. Grund: der Uhu brühtet da, der Hang rutscht ab und wenn er einenBaum fällt und wir liegendrunter muss er auch noch bezahlen. Naja wenn man so nachdenkt könnte man meinen: "Dann müsste er doch den Weg auch für Wanderer sperren oder ?" Eal, wir verhielten und brav schwörten und fuhren weiter,der Herr Bieber war ja auch ganz freundlich so. Zum Dank dafür zeigte er uns dann noch seinen Bieber und entschwandt. Wir dämmelten weiter und grummelten noch etwas vor uns her.














 

Das Trailintermezzo war jedoch noch nicht abgehakt. Das nächste Pfädchen lag schon bald zu unsern Füssen, geschmeidig cruisten wir hinab. Durchgerüttelt von einer Schüsselstelle diesich gewaschen hatte. Unten ! Also wieder nauf ! Oben = feinster Trail gepaart mit feinsten Blicken ins Rurtal. Herrlich dazu noch die Sonne ... Goil !Kleine Pause dann ging's weiter. Herrliche trails, herrlicher Blick auf den See. Uuups was is da denn passiert ... da hatte sich doch tatsächlich eineältere Damedirekt neben uns lang gemacht. Aber Glück gehabt,gebrochenwar nix nurn bisschen Schürfwunde im Gesicht, ist wohl übern Stein gestolpert die Dame. Was für ein Samstag !

















 

Wieder hinab über feinstes Geläuf,dann einmal rum um den Stausee. Ganz schön zäh der Belag heute. Da muss man nochmal ne Fettbemmefressen ! Anhalten, her mit dem Fleischwurstballermann ! Aaaah jetzt kanns weitergehen. Tricky Trail am Kallerbend, wieder nicht die erste Kehre mit Stufe geschafft ...aber fast. Dann nochmal hinauf....und hinauf ... und hinauf. Ganz schön für "en de Backe ze blooohse". Aber auch den haben wir nieder gerungen. Oben dann fast nur noch locker beschwingtes dahergleiten auf schönsten Pfaden. Fast wäreda nicht die Schüsselstelle am bekannten Tor. Auch diesmal fast gepackt,bis auf den letzten Haken da war leider Kopfkino. Egal irgendwann ! Pruuust Schnauf jetz ös et äver jod ! Trailsatt schlugen wir wieder am Parkplatz auf. Kaputt aber glücklich reisten wir wieder nach Hause. Was für ein Samstag






PS:das war der letzte Bericht aus hiesigen Gebiet​


----------



## Trekki (6. Februar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Er sei der Besitzerdes Waldes und wir haben nun 2 Möglichkeiten: 1, Anzeige und 300€ oder 2.brav versprechen das wir nie mehr dort runterfahren. Grund: der Uhu brühtet da, der Hang rutscht ab und wenn er einenBaum fällt und wir liegendrunter muss er auch noch bezahlen.


Zum Argument "er muss bezahlen" antworte doch einfach hiermit. Die dort vom Baum getroffene Frau hat nix bekommen. Danke an @Sun on Tour / DIMB für den Link. Warum der Uhu und der Hang nur von MTBlern betroffen sind, hast Du ja auch nicht verstanden.


----------



## hornoc (7. Februar 2016)

WAS? Er hat euch seinen Bieber gezeigt? 

Die Wutz.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AC-Stef (8. Februar 2016)

Ist der HERR Bieber eigentlich berufstätig? wollt morgen auch mal vorbei schauen , dann werd ich da wohl nen Bogen machen wenn er nur zuhause sitz 

Gruß Stef


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2016)

Keine Ahnung, denke mal ja.
Aber bei dem Wetter wird der bestimmt kein bock auf Wald haben


----------



## AC-Stef (9. Februar 2016)

stimmt hab Ihn nicht gesehen


----------



## Pete04 (12. Februar 2016)

Ich sach' nur Boomtown Mechernich! Grad' gestern noch einen jungen Hörrn mit Fullface G-Mountain-seitig aufsteigen sehend fiel mir
doch vonne Erwärmungsstätte direktamente eine mit Hilfe von forsttechnisch uninteressanter Birke gebaute Pace auf - und prompt
eben noch 2 junge Hörrn am Netto Richtung Hubi's Hausberg dämmelnd registriert.... Die Saat geht auf, der Mentor bringt die next-Jenneräjschen an den Start!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2016)

Die haben nen Rampage-Verdächtigen Double in meinWohnzimmer gebaut ! Unerhört die Jugend von heute


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2016)

Waren eben noch da.
Die "Hänging-Köters"


----------



## Pete04 (13. Februar 2016)

Na, an deinem Hausbersch biste halt auch so 'ne Art Herr Bieber! Ich geh' mal davon aus datt selbiger in seiner Burg verblieb'
und nitt rumgezeigt wurde.... Ein ausserordentlich ranker Hörr R. die rechte Kreuzseite ziert - Kümmersch jeht mit Schmackes
inne Fastenzeit!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2016)

*Auf der braunen Wurst im weißen Hang gerutscht !*

So am Wochenende geht's dahin mit dem weissen gedrisse. DerRegen wird es vonden Hängenspülen !
Schnell nochmal ne Packung abgeholt, war aber mehr braun wie weiss dabei.

Auf dem Weg in die Alpinen Höhenlagen um Gemünd





An der Kohlweghütte alles Tutti !






20hm tiefer wurds dann gleich braun





Gefährlichster Autoshoot den ich je gemacht haben ! Blankes Eis, das hochstiefeln war gefährlicher als das fahren !





Dann ging's wieder volle Brause nach Hause



​


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Februar 2016)

...da liegt ja noch ordentlich viel Weiß


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2016)

Oh jeschätzter Spraddelköter - da ringste dich lobenswerterweis' (aus SchaRen wird Mann klug!) nach Hörrn B. aus N. durch 
de Berichterstattung in neuralgischem Jebiet fortan zu reduzieren...Watt mit Sicherheit de lesende Zunft hier im Forum bedauert
abber mit sauerstoffjetränktem Haupt einsehen muss - und dann haut' eine der großen teutonischen MTB-Blätter 5 Seiten Sonderbericht
raus!!! Mit Pics ohne Ende, mit Tipps ohne Ende, mit TRAILCARD!!! Der Hörr Bieber wird den Sommer seines Lebens haben,
hoffentlich geht datt jut! Zumm Verzweifeln, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. Februar 2016)

Hey pete, kannst du mir mal ne PN mit dem Namen und Ausgabe der Zeitung schicken. Ein bisschen Gegenwind von lokals könnte nicht schaden....


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2016)

Done - mit GPS-Track und bitte ganzjährig befahrbar - der  Herr möge Hörrn Biber ett Augenlicht nehmen....
Gehör auch bei der zu erwartenden Schwemme....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2016)

Leute bitte keine Aktionen da starten das wäre momentan Kontraproduktiv denke ich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Oh jeschätzter Spraddelköter - da ringste dich lobenswerterweis' (aus SchaRen wird Mann klug!) nach Hörrn B. aus N. durch
> de Berichterstattung in neuralgischem Jebiet fortan zu reduzieren...Watt mit Sicherheit de lesende Zunft hier im Forum bedauert
> abber mit sauerstoffjetränktem Haupt einsehen muss - und dann haut' eine der großen teutonischen MTB-Blätter 5 Seiten Sonderbericht
> raus!!! Mit Pics ohne Ende, mit Tipps ohne Ende, mit TRAILCARD!!! Der Hörr Bieber wird den Sommer seines Lebens haben,
> hoffentlich geht datt jut! Zumm Verzweifeln, der Pete




Der Artikel in der WOMB war die Grundlage für diesen Bericht hier


----------



## AC-Stef (19. Februar 2016)

gibt doch auch schon eine Stellungnahme vom Magazin

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02/11/world-of-mtb-trailvorstellungen/


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Artikel in der WOMB war die Grundlage für diesen Bericht hier


Hattu recht - nach der Gretchen- kommt die Hamlet-Frage! Mers schweigen stille - nur der Reisswolf surrt leise im Untergrund...
...aber ich bastel mal an 'ner PN am Wochenende, wo sollen mers denn noch unsere Selbstverweichlichung zum Spaße aller platzieren
wenn's 'nen Tacken später statt local global blinkt!?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2016)

Na dann verfass mal PN hoffentlich der Empfänger auch verstehen tut


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2016)

Geht schon, er muss nur die Vokale wieder wegratzefummeln.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Februar 2016)

Der Rene hat soeben einen Gutschein für Haue - tubeless - erhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2016)

Geh hinvott, o du mein Winter-Vokal-Jott


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2016)

Pete, du musst nur deinen Wunsch laut äussern.
So verschachern wir ihn bei nächster Gelegenheit am Zipfelklatscher.
Haste sogar noch die Fahrt nach Elisabethütte gespart !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2016)

*Das Kreuz mit dem Wetterbericht*

Ja das ist schon so eine Sache mit dem Wetterbericht. Seit dem der Kachelmann mal eingesessen hat, ist der auch nicht mehr das Wahre. Ich hab den Eindruck die können nichmal mehr ne Prognose für den folgenden Tag sicher stellen. Woran's wohl liegen mag ? Liegen wir hier in einer Wetterscheide ? Wer viel mist, mist Mist ? 






_So war das Wetter am Samstag abend für den Sonntag vorrausgesagt ! Kein Bikewetter oder ?_

Gestern jedenfalls habe ich mich schon mit Regenjacke und Überschuhen bewaffnet. Ja sogar ein Schutzblech ( mimimimimi ) hatte ich mir zurecht gelegt. Ich wollte trotz der beschissenen Wettervorraussage etwas für den Kadaver tun. Nun ja als ich dann heute das Bike aus der Garage zog war alles andere als Weltuntergangsregen ! Schönster Sonnenschein bei 15°C. Na da konnte die Regenjacke aber hängen bleiben. Kurzes Beinkleid und Windweste rausgepult und abe ging dat. Also wenn ich da gestern für heutedas Biken abgesagt hätte wegen dem Wetterbericht, da hätte ich mir aber mal richtig ein Monogramm in den Allerwertesten gebissen. Wäre schon sehr ärgerlich gewesenen !





_Und so sah die Wetterlage dann aus !_

Naja war aber dann doch ein ganz schönez gezbrattel von unten, nach 3km sah die Keule schon so aus:





Zunächst immer am Kanale Grand entlang. Vor Lessenich erspähte ich ein Schidl welches ein kühles Nass andeutete.
Ich schaltetet in den "Flying Superman" Mode um wenig später festzustellen: Die Butze hat zu !






Esmussten Schlammlöcher und Rinnen umsurft werden. Nix Trailsurfer ... Schlammlochsurfer





Aber die Sonne hat so schön gelacht da war das bisschen braun nachher nur noch nebensache. Ein verzagtes lächeln des Hubis zeigt wie's im innern ausgesehen haben muss. Innerlich war er ausser sich vor Freude ... bisschen mehr wärs nicht mehr auszuhalten gewesen





Isdas nicht herrlich ?





Da ich schonmal in der Nähe war tat mich mal wieder was an der Burgenstatistik










Dann genoss ich amallseits bekannten Kreuz noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen bevor der Wolkenvorhang den Planet wieder verhüllte.
Hatte sich doch gelohnt. Und beim nächsten mal geb ich nicht mehr so viel auf den Wetterbericht. Den werde ich mir in Zukunft selber erstellen in dem ich morgens einfach die Rolladen hochziehe 





Einkleines aber feines Ründchen. Waren zwar nur 38km dafür aber bisschen zäh durch den Kaugummi belag. Und lieber kleine Runde als ger keine Runde 

​


----------



## Handlampe (21. Februar 2016)

Puh, genau diesen Ärger mit dem Wetterbericht hatte ich heute morgen auch.
Allerdings musste ich unserer Tour dann aus gesundheitlichen Gründen canceln.

...ich frage mich manchmal wofür diese hochbezahlten Meteorologen eigentlich Geld bekommen.
Hätte ich doch das mal studiert.
Die Damen und Herren sind ja immer fein raus: Wenn dann das prognostizierte Wetter nicht eintritt, dann war es mal wieder ein Flügelschlag eines fast ausgestorbenen Schmetterlings in Papaneuginea, der die ganzen Prognosen über den Haufen geschmissen hat...


----------



## Trekki (21. Februar 2016)

@schraeg - bei mir werden keine Bilder aus Deinem Wetterbereicht angezeigt. Was ist passiert?


----------



## Pete04 (21. Februar 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich frage mich manchmal wofür diese hochbezahlten Meteorologen eigentlich Geld bekommen.
> Hätte ich doch das mal studiert.


Ein echtes "Wisskirchen" kennt weder Wetter noch Aggregatzustand - deswegen werden 'se gar hoch gehandelt und ein König ist wer
eins in freier Wildbahn kennenlernen darf!  Auf Plüschkissen durch's Netz getragen IHR euch fühlen sollt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Geh hinvott, o du mein Winter-Vokal-Jott


Hubert, er meinte die schmerzhafte Mutter: geh hin zur Fott! (Bitte nur PN, hier fehlt ett dem Laien an Fantasie...)


----------



## Pete04 (21. Februar 2016)

Wetterbericht Mechernich bei "meinem" Lieferanten:
Mo.-So.
8.00 - 17.00 Uhr
850° Celsius - Schneefall eher undenkbar... Kein Ruhetag!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2016)

Sind wir nicht irgendwie die unenteinzweilichten Zwillinge? Der eine watt frech, der andere watt schräg


----------



## Pete04 (21. Februar 2016)

Ein Donnerhall - datt Rheinland verharrt (andere lassen Fett absaugen, verkritteln sich durch 3.klassige Zeitschriften etc.)
da tritt der junge THOR seinen Wiegetritt an (Expertise: mer erkennen keine Plautze - mag dem hammerharten Sattel geschuldet
sein - mer erkennen keine Fott - mag dem Gegenlicht geschuldet sein) und zimmert sein Bild für de Ewigkeit!
Für dich allein will icke reiten, rauben und Geiseln nehmen (geht bei Lohner's Cafe zum Geisellohn...!)
...und ich erkenne den geilsten, gefakten "Flying Superman" wenn ich ihn sehe!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> @schraeg - bei mir werden keine Bilder aus Deinem Wetterbereicht angezeigt. Was ist passiert?



Hm,keine Ahnung, bei mir is alles Tutti ! Aber das Einbinden is schon schwieriger geworden seit Google meine Picasa Sammlung eingestampft hat die blöden ! Seither muss ich mit diesem unterirdischen Google Fotos klarkommen ... was ein Schrott. Das Leben könnte so einfach sein wenn's keine Meteorurologen gäbe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ein Donnerhall - datt Rheinland verharrt (andere lassen Fett absaugen, verkritteln sich durch 3.klassige Zeitschriften etc.)
> da tritt der junge THOR seinen Wiegetritt an (Expertise: mer erkennen keine Plautze - mag dem hammerharten Sattel geschuldet
> sein - mer erkennen keine Fott - mag dem Gegenlicht geschuldet sein) und zimmert sein Bild für de Ewigkeit!
> Für dich allein will icke reiten, rauben und Geiseln nehmen (geht bei Lohner's Cafe zum Geisellohn...!)
> ...und ich erkenne den geilsten, gefakten "Flying Superman" wenn ich ihn sehe!



Ok hast mich erwischt, ok war ja auch nicht schwer zu erkennen 
Im Original: "Der nachgestellte Flughahn vom Brehberg !"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Puh, genau diesen Ärger mit dem Wetterbericht hatte ich heute morgen auch.
> Allerdings musste ich unserer Tour dann aus gesundheitlichen Gründen canceln.
> 
> ...ich frage mich manchmal wofür diese hochbezahlten Meteorologen eigentlich Geld bekommen.
> ...



Gar nich mehr reingucken Uwe, einfach morgens ausm Fenster schauen un entscheiden. Spart viel nerven. Wie früher der Indianer als er aus'm Tipi kletterte 
Dann mal gute Besserung !


----------



## Trekki (21. Februar 2016)

Seit diesem Eintrag bekomme ich keine Bilder mir von Dir, davor ist alles OK


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2016)

Hm,also ich sehe die Bilder, hat den sonst wer noch Probleme?
Hast du mal den cache geleert oder mal aktualisiert ?

Siehst du sie denn auf www.hubert-im-netz.de auch nicht ? Das sind eigentlich die gleichen Links


----------



## sun909 (22. Februar 2016)

Nö,
hier mobil und mit Schleppi alle Bilder zu sehen 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (22. Februar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Seit diesem Eintrag bekomme ich keine Bilder mir von Dir, davor ist alles OK


Hatte ich auch letzte Woche, statt der Bilder kam eine Google-Anmeldeseite. Inzwischen laden die Bilder wieder.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Februar 2016)

ich hatte an einem meiner vielen rechner daheim und auf der arbeit auch das problem, hat sich aber inzwischen von selbst erledigt. keine ahnung, was das war. aber käsch löschen kommt immer gut


----------



## Trekki (22. Februar 2016)

Cache gelöscht und die Bilder sind da. Den Hubert-im-Netz Link habe ich erst nach dem Löschen probiert, da sind die Bilder (jetzt?) auch sichtbar


----------



## Loehr (22. Februar 2016)

Bei mir waren die Bilder von Deiner letzten Tour auch nicht angezeigt, heute sind alle wieder zu erkennen. 
Auf dem HiN Link sind sie auch alle dargestellt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2016)

Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt 
Lag wohl an einer Einstellung im Album


----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ok hast mich erwischt, ok war ja auch nicht schwer zu erkennen
> Im Original: "Der nachgestellte Flughahn vom Brehberg !"


Zur Klarstellung: Dem Darsteller gebührt mein tiefster Respekt! An der brettharten Pose tät' sich so mancher Möchtegern-Pro
die Nabelumgebung ruinieren - und wenn ett "Der Broiler vom Griesberg" wär' (go local or go home!) -
da hast mindestens die DSF-Skigymnastik-Crew in Angst und Schrecken versetzt! Mit gehörigem Reschpekt vor dem Schwarzen Dan
des Kümmeraners, der Pete. Alles gut - datt Netz liebt Selbstversuch....

Und ein Gott wer scheinbar mit den AUGEN die Risebar steuert....


----------



## Trekki (23. Februar 2016)




----------



## Enrgy (23. Februar 2016)

für einen, der momentan nicht schnell laufen kann, lehnst du dich ziemlich weit aus dem fenster....


----------



## Trekki (23. Februar 2016)

hab langeweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2016)

Hahaha geil
So siehts also bei mir ohne Kompressionswäsche aus


----------



## Pete04 (23. Februar 2016)

Isch muss geblitzdingst werden - datt Plautzengemälde sitzt wie Kolbenfresser....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2016)

*Auf Entdeckungsreise im Ländchen*​ 
 Das Ländchen .... ein herrliches Fleckchen Erde hier in der Eifel. Es streckt sich zwischen Hellenthal, Schleiden, Blankenheim und Bärbelskreuz auf. Ich war zwar schon das ein oder andere mal hier, es gibt aber immer noch weiße Flecken auf meiner Trailmap dort. 20 Minuten Anreise ist ja auch nicht die Welt, so kann man mal eben zwischendrin dort ein wenig auf Explorer-Tour gehen.Ein paar bekannte und unbekannte gestrichelte Linien standen dann auf der To-Do-Liste.​ 
​ 
 Los ging's ab Schleiden ist von mir aus am einfachsten zu  erreichen.
Erstmal warm fahren im Tale der Olef. Ein herrliches Wetterchen heut !




_Einrollen im Oleftal _



_Hier und da lag noch etwas Schnee _

Dann bog ich links ab um den ersten Trail auf's Korn zu nehmen. Schnell war ich oben um den mir noch unbekannten Trail zu finden. Im Winter geht das einfacher da die meist nicht so vom Gstrüpp zugewachsen sind. Ein feines Pfädchen. In ein paar Kehren windet er sich vom Dommersbarg hinab zum Reifferscheider Bach.




_Der Einstieg _



_Rutschig ! Halbgefrorener Boden haftet nicht am besten ! 
_
Dann weiter im Text, nächster Halt ... Trails am Hohleberg. Doch zunächst ein heftiger Anstieg nach Wollenberg. Bei den Bodenverhältnissen und mehr als 20% Steigung nicht zu machen. Rutschpartie ! Dann wird halt mal geschoben, gehört auch dazu. Oben herrliche Aussicht bis nach Bärbelskreuz. Schwups lag das nächste Pfädchen vor mir. In einigen Kehren zieht auch dieser sich wieder hinab nach Reifferscheid. Auch hier musste man aufpassen, das "Schlammsorbet" setzte flux den Reifen zu und dann wurd's rutschig. Aber Spass hat's allemal gemacht




_Auf dem Weg nach oben kam ich an er Burgwüstung Altenberg vorbei ... alles Ahr oder was ?  _



_Herrliche Landschaft _



_Da macht das Zirkeln Laune _



_Herrlich ! _​ 
 Was für ein Wetter! Da kam Frühlingsstimmung auf. Da konnte auch der Schnee auf der folgenden Anfahrt zur Wildenburg nicht trüben. Herrlich zog sich diese durch lichtdurchflutete Wälder. Balsam für die Seele ! Bei Benenerg am Waldrand lang .... Sonne pur ! Dann war ich auch schon da an der Wildenburg und genoss die Sonne bei einem Päusschen und herrlichem Burgblick.




_Die Wildenburg _



_Da geht's rein zum nächsten Pfad _



_Da hat der dicke Spass _



_Is aber euch ein liebliches Pfädchen _



_Sonne pur ! 
_
So, drei abgehackt beilben noch ... keine Ahnung ... weiss man ja nie bei ner Entdeckungsreise. Jetzt kam aber erstmal wieder ein altebkanntes Pfädchen. Der Anstieg nach Zingscheid war im oberen Teil so aufgeweicht da war an fahren nicht zu denken. Egal, nochmal Fussbetrieb. Schnell war ich am nächsten Trail. Schnurgerade schoss ich hier über viele fiese Würzelchen wieder hinunter nach Reifferscheid...voll Enduro alta !




_Hubi in the sun _



_Pfädchen nach Reifferscheid _



_Zunge rein ! _



_Riiiiiiewersch_



_Burg Reifferscheid 
_
Von Reifferscheid aus ging's über das ein oder andere Pfädchen nach Hellenthal. Dort steuerte ich das "Sündentempelchen" oberhalb des Ortes an. Keine Ahnung waru das so heisst, wahrscheinlich haben sich hier die liebenen früher getroffen. Is jedenfalls ne ganz nette Wanderbude vom Wanderclub Hellenthal. Von dort hinunter führte im Sonnenhang ein seeehr feines Pfädchen.




_Auf dem Weg nach Hellenthal _



_Et Sündentempelchen _



_Eintrag ins Gifpelbuch  _



_Dann ging's weiter ... herrlich ! _



_Hellenthal _



_Noch einmal rum dann bin ich unten
_
So fast geschafft ... fast ! Nochmal hinauf. Diesmal auf den Kirchenberg. Ging schnell waren diesmal nur 80hm. Oben stellte ich fest das eine gestrichelte Linie in der Karte schon einer Weihnachtsbaum-Schule zum Opfer gefallen war. Nix zu sehen. Auch die weiteren waren bis auf einen vom Harvester breitgeklopft worden. Dennoch bot sich am Kirchberg ein schöner Abgang nach Blumenthal.




_100% Eifel am Kirchberg _



_Natur pur _



_Ein Trail ist geblieben am Kirchberg 
_
Zuguter letzt stand noch ein altbekanntes Pfädchen bei Bronsfeld an. Den kann man schon bei der Auffahrt sehen, worauf ich entschied ..... den schenk ich mir ! Auch hier haben die Harvester ganze Arbeit geleistet. Is schon abartig wie die hier durch die Wlder pflügen. Egal, reichte auch so, lockerescruisen zurück nach Schleiden war angesagt. Hier nahm ich auch noch ein altbekanntes Pfädchen mit. Zu guter letzt Standen ein strammes Ründchen von 32km/1000hm und ein paar feine Entdeckungen auf der Ergebnisliste. Fein fein, das war schonmal ein guter Anfang für den Frühling 2016 ......​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2016)

*Sauwetter !*

4°C ...Nieselschneebähregen .... morgen siehts auch nich besser aus ... also mit allem bewaffnen watt der Regenmarkt so hergibt un raus ! Sogar das alte Schutzblech hab ich mal entstaubt, wer weiss wofür et jut war. Überschuhe habe ich auch schon gefühlt ein halbes Jahrhundert nich mehr angehabt, sehen zwar scheisse aus machen aber nen warmen Fuss !

Ideal bei sonem Wetter ist, das kaum eine Sau draussen unterwegs ist, sogar die Männer mit dem großen Hut im Epizentrum des Bikeverbots bleiben da lieber hinterm Ofen. Da kann man doch mal was kiebitzen gehen ......

.... den Weg dorthin bahnte ich mir über Radwege, man muss sich ja nich gleich einsauen. 
Das gelingt dafür auf den Radwegen im Nationalpark um so besser :

_



_
_Woran ist der gmeine Radweg im Nationalpark zu erkennen ? 1. am roten Fahrrad und ........._

_



_
_2. Pfützen für die man ein Periskop braucht ! Schon geil wie die hier die Radwege pflegen ..... _

_



_
_Dann stand ich an der Pforte derÄäääätzezupp-Manufaktur. Die liegt was schwer im Magen daher blieb ich wohl fern. _
_Suchte aber dahinter einen Pfad welchen ich noch nicht kannte ....._

_



_
_Auf dem Weg dorthin zunächst eine grandiose Aussicht auf "littel Holland" und den Stausee._
_Leider war das unbekannte Pfädchen dahintermit Meterhohen Ginstersträuchern zugewuchert. _

_



_
_Ich wich daher auf altbekannte Pfädchen aus. 1000kleine Wanderfüsslein hatten ihn schon malträtiert._

_



_
_Beim großen Spiegel lätete ich dann den Wendepunkt ein. Zwischenzeitlich hatte sich der Regen verzogen und sogar die Sonne lunzte mal kurz hervor .... letzlich doch frph das ich gefahren bin, manch einer lungert da lieber auf der Couch_

_



_
_War auch kaum matschig !_​


----------



## Eifelbewohner (6. März 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> _.... letzlich doch frph das ich gefahren bin, manch einer lungert da lieber auf der Couch_


...alles richtig gemacht, Hubi.
Hätte ich auch machen sollen....heute morgen schon wieder Schnee


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2016)

Na dannraus mit Dir !
Schnee ist kei Grund nicht zu fahren 

Achso ..... das geht wohl neuerdings nur mit Fatbikes .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2016)




----------



## Eifelbewohner (13. März 2016)

Köstlich, köstlich...das ganze. War echt sehr lecker!
Und denk an die Burgenwertung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2016)

* Training ist alles ....*

.... und manchmal heiligt der Zweck die Mittel.
So schwang ich mich heute um 05.15 Uhr auf mein Youngtimer ( Oldtimer fehlen noch 5 Jahre ) und dämmelte gen Arbeit.
42km .... laaangweillig ! Nicht auszudenken ich hätte meine Kopfhörer vergessen ... ich wäre vor langweile vermutlich eingeschlafen und vom Rad gefallen. Ich versteh die Leute nich die mit sowas sogar 150km und mehr dämmeln, passiert doch nix ! Gucken kann man mehr nicht.



 

Eine Verlustmeldung habe ich jedoch zu machen ..... meine Zehen !
Da ich keine 4°C taugliche Fussbekleidung habe sondern nur Sommertreter für Klickpedale sind mir irgendwo zwischen Lommersum und Weilerswist die Zehen abgefallen.
Und einen Schlauch habe ich in Brühl-Badorf verschlissen....auf den Trennscheiben muss man schon bisschen aufpassen wo man langfährt

​


----------



## route61 (22. März 2016)

Hab ich mir doch gleich gedacht, dass ich diese Dinger mit Eiergondeln auf dem Bild schon mal gesehen hab. Und hey, da hast Du ja weiter mit dem Radl zur Arbeit als ich (min. 38,5 km).
Für solche Gelegenheiten empfehle ich, die Pedale zu den Winterschuhen notfalls vom MTB zu nehmen, oder direkt mit dem MTB zu fahren, was auch den Trainingseffekt verstärken würde .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2016)

Hab schon SPD Pedale und MTB Schuhe.
Und hey ... stell dir vor es gibt Leute die fahren sogar noch weiter zur Arbeit


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2016)

Als Vater würde ich die Finger von Drogen lassen. In der Dunkelheit, bei Eiseskälte, auf schmalen Reifen, durch Brühl-Badorf............


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2016)

Als "150 km und mehr- Dämmler" (aber nur im Winter!) glaube ich heraus zu lesen, dass das eine einmalige Sache von dir war.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Als Vater würde ich die Finger von Drogen lassen. In der Dunkelheit, bei Eiseskälte, auf schmalen Reifen, durch Brühl-Badorf............



Da war es schon fast hell  Wieso ist Badorf denn so ein heisses Pflaster?



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Als "150 km und mehr- Dämmler" (aber nur im Winter!) glaube ich heraus zu lesen, dass das eine einmalige Sache von dir war.



Naja zur Arbeit werd ich dieses Jahr vielleicht noch das ein oder andere mal tingeln... ich hatte auch mal irgendwann die Wahnsinns Idee von zu Hause bis Trier mit dem Renenr durchzubolzen ... ob ich das je mache? Mal sehen das Kylltal ist ja landschaftlich ganz schön ....


----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2016)

Nonstop Euskirchen - Trier kann ich mit guter Musik empfehlen.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. März 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal irgendwann die Wahnsinns Idee von zu Hause bis Trier mit dem Renenr durchzubolzen ... ob ich das je mache? Mal sehen das Kylltal ist ja landschaftlich ganz schön ....



Die Idee steht bei mir auch im Raum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (22. März 2016)

Entsteht hier etwa gerade ein Reiserad-Forum???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2016)

Jürgen treibs nicht auf die Spitze 

Die Idee hatte ich auch schonmal vor Jahren .... bisher war ich aber noch nie verzweifelt genug das auch durchzuziehen ... vielleicht wenn se hier noch paar mehr verbotsschilder aufhängen


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2016)

Badorf alleine nitt - aber Schwadorf, Badorf, Eckdorf und ett frühere Konglomerat Geildorf (!) war schon immer geil auf 
fesche Teile mit entkräfteten Landmatronen im Sattel! ....posthum gelogen, die Ortschaften machen Flüchtlingshilfe (check!),
Gefangenenaustausch (check,check!) und Frohnleichnamsprozession (gilt nur für 1 Tag im Jahr) - sind also durchaus Durchgangsbürgerfreundlich.... Sag mir wo ich die Schläuche hinhängen soll oder unter welchem Hagebuttenstrauch der Kümmeraner
sucht - du fällst ja unter unser "Schengenabkommen"!


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nonstop Euskirchen - Trier kann ich mit guter Musik empfehlen.


Thx you for travelling Deutsche Bahn!


----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> vielleicht wenn se hier noch paar mehr verbotsschilder aufhängen



Der war gut!


----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2016)

saure gurken zeit im hubi land? der protagonist quält uns jetzt schon mit langweiligsten arbeitsfahrten aufm dackelschneider durch ödestes propellerland...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2016)

Bring mir mal dein LV vorbei dann zeig ich dir paar Bilder wie ich damit den 4fach Backflip vom heiligen Berg übe


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2016)

...und datt mit BackFett auf BackBlech! Da hat's ein geschmeidig Ende mit dem good ol' Leid-Viel! ...und Rückstände nach Großmutternart entfernen mit "FeedBack"!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2016)

*Kurzes Frühlingsintermezzo*

1. kommt's anders

2. als man denkt

Die Pläne für Ostern waren grandios .........

.......... alles hinfällig !

Dennoch war der Herr gnädig und bescherte mir ein kurzes Frühlingsintermezzo auf dem heimischen Trails.

Ich nutze die Gelegenheit und zeigte dem neuen Kötertrikot die trails um Kommern






Und so sieht das Teil aus wenn es nicht durch meinen Astralkörper ausgebeult wird





Also wenn ihr sowas schönesmal auf dem Trail trefft... lieb Grüßen wir beissen nicht ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2016)

Datt iss doch Größe von Hubert-sinne-kleine-Schergen! Aber einmal eingeschluppt dürfte ett den Astralkörper bis zum Arnie komprimieren -
mer freuen uns schon auf erste "Watt-da-vorsteht-sinn-de-Augen!"-Fotos....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2016)

*Pilgerfahrt*

Zum Frühlingsanfang wird gepilgert um die Bergradgötter gnädig zu stimmen

Zunächst einmal das Rurtal gequert





Dann zur schönen Aussicht





Pilgefahrtsziel: Heilger Hubertus !





Ganz schönesBrett zum Frühlingsanfang ! 60km und 1200hm reichten für die Adipösen Stengel !
Dazu kam noch reichlich Wasser vonunten, man das hat am Donnerstag aber auch geschüttet 
to be continued ....​


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2016)

Patronatsfahrt sozusagen! Nie verkehrt de eigenen Schutzgötters gnädig zu stimmen - am Saisonanfang (wenn wo's keiner anders raus will und dir alle mit "Grillen!" antworten...) iss datt eine legitime Form von Zweckegoismus! Grünt ja schon widder schön inne
"Hölle vom Rurtal" - Gluppscher druff für nächste Wochen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2016)

*Operation Felsennest*

Wir waren mal im Trailwunderland beim Hörr Nachbar 

​


----------



## jmr-biking (11. April 2016)

Immer wieder schön da! Habt ihr aber auch kein Trail ausgelassen.


----------



## sun909 (11. April 2016)

Ts,
was für eine Verschwendung, die meisten schönen Treppen einfach umfahren 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ts,
> was für eine Verschwendung, die meisten schönen Treppen einfach umfahren
> 
> Grüsse



Ja ist Materialschonender und besser für die Dritten 
Der Eifler ist doch von Natur aus geizig, schlimm wenn er da neue Lager bräuchte oder gar die Implantate verlieren würde


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2016)

Wieder einmal zeugt der Kümmeraner Einfaltsreichtum watt Tatzeit und Ort angeht um der KBU zu zeigen wo der Bartel den Most holt!
In Sachen "Mit Spaß bergnuff!" wird datt Video der "Renaissance" im Loop vorgespielt in Sachen Motivationstraining....
Never change an "upfunning" System...


----------



## ML-RIDER (14. April 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Operation Felsennest*​



Hi Hubert,
80% der Trails aus dem Video sind wir am Samstag auch gefahren.


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2016)

Manni, ihr macht die Allgemeinheit (wobei ihr euch die hinteren 2/3 des Hauptwortes schomma merken solltet) so nieder!
Warum nich mal 75,7 % gefahren sein - 80 % hauen uns direkt widda innen Trainingstod!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hi Hubert,
> 80% der Trails aus dem Video sind wir am Samstag auch gefahren.



Schade,hätt ich dat gewusst.
War aber ein perfekter Tag für das Terränk


----------



## rlrider (15. April 2016)

Hey Hubert, dank deines Videos kann ich den schönen Tag in Gedanken nochmal nachfahren. Echt schade das wir uns da nicht über den weg gefahren sind, hatten (vermutlich euch) von der Straße aus schon ein paar Biker beim Aufbauen auf nem Parkplatz mit Eu Kennzeichen gesehen. Irgendwann wird das hoffentlich mal was mit uns!!


----------



## DocB (15. April 2016)

Wo ist denn das Felsennest? Sieht so nach dem Tal mit der Forelle nach Art der Frau des Hauses aus... (kryptisch genug?)


----------



## jmr-biking (15. April 2016)

Pssst, nicht so laut! 

Hier werden doch keine Locations mehr verraten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2016)

rlrider schrieb:


> Hey Hubert, dank deines Videos kann ich den schönen Tag in Gedanken nochmal nachfahren. Echt schade das wir uns da nicht über den weg gefahren sind, hatten (vermutlich euch) von der Straße aus schon ein paar Biker beim Aufbauen auf nem Parkplatz mit Eu Kennzeichen gesehen. Irgendwann wird das hoffentlich mal was mit uns!!



Ja das könnten wir gewesen sein, am Norma hatten wir geparkt.
Wird bestimmt irgendwann mal klappen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2016)

DocB schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Felsennest? Sieht so nach SackschleppendermitweissemInhaltTal aus...


Ich denke die Bewertung deines Beitrags sagt alles 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Pssst, nicht so laut!
> 
> Hier werden doch keine Locations mehr verraten!


Ajo doch schon aber immer verdeckt, nich das noch irgendwleche falschen Informationen in die falschen Hände gelangen  TOP Secret hier alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (15. April 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich denke die Bewertung deines Beitrags sagt alles
> Ajo doch schon aber immer verdeckt, nich das noch irgendwleche falschen Informationen in die falschen Hände gelangen  TOP Secret hier alles  Wäre doch schade wenn da sone Radrebellen Büffelherde drüber rauschen würde



Joot, dän Amerikaner mott sengem Gugel-jedöns oss jo üvveraal, ech han dat es ömjeschrivve. wenn du denge Beitrach ooch ens editierien dees, dann oss dat secher wie on däm Schouss vaam Abraham.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2016)

Platt ös ochjod,dat verstäht eh kin Sou !  
NSA sichere Verschlüsselung: Platt !

Zitat ist verschlüsselt


----------



## DocB (15. April 2016)

Bekomme ich als Belohnung ein *.gpx von den Pättchen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2016)

Aber nur verschlüsselt !


----------



## DocB (15. April 2016)

GPX auf platt? Da sind aber nur Zahlen drin?
fönnef, aacht, ... dann wird es gaaanz kompliziert mit zwee, zwu, zwing, zwei usw -zumindest bei uns in der St. Vither Gegend


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2016)

So,hab noch die Heckkamera eingebaut:


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2016)

Operation Felsennest! Ich bin vor Lachen aussem Kellerfenster in den Lichtschacht gesprungen!
Hier abber mal angemerkt: Die Köterfraktion hält Ihren Laden sauber! Blitzschnelle Recherche wenn's ums
Umfeld geht (Mer unterscheiden hier: Heimat / Region / Brauchtum - könnten also auch Schützenbrüder sein!)
wird pronto reagiert - ein mißratener, fehlender Zipfel inne Wegepflege wurd' vom Hubi zuletzt in 24h mit
dem Rudel in OSM begradigt, Chapeau dafür! Und für datt selbstlose Veröffentlichen vonne Tourenberichte
kann die KBU nitt jenug danken - spannendst erwarten mers den ersten Nachwuchs auf Puki-auf-Pizza!
LG, der Pete, Über-Puki! ....Kommion beim Letzten Küken durch....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> pannendst erwarten mers den ersten Nachwuchs auf Puki-auf-Pizza!
> LG, der Pete, Über-Puki!




Schon längst pasiert ! Wenn die kleine sich weiter so rasant entwickelt dann sieht der alte schon bald ziemlich blass aus !
Unermüdsam die kleinen Stengel, keine Angst und Spass wie Jeck schonmal gute Vorraussetzungen
Gugsdu:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2016)

*HAMM !*








Wo früher ein feiner Höhentrail war ....





... sieht's nun so aus:





*ABER WIR MOUNTAINBIKER MACHEN JA ALLES KAPUTT !!!
Das schaffen 1000 Mountainbier nich in 100 Jahren !*

Wenn die Aussicht da nich so schön wäre würd ich das jetzt gar nicht mehr fahren
Nur die letzten 50m Trailsind erhalten geblieben.





Kleines Müllerthal in der Eifel





Da hat der Hubi wieder Spass!



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (17. April 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, warum du dich beschwerst. Der Trail zwischen den 2 Spuren ist doch heile geblieben.


----------



## H-P (20. April 2016)

Ich habe damals bei uns auch ein paar Bilder mit dem Handy gemacht, da haben die auch alles umgegraben.
Wenn mir mal einer (z.B. Förster oder so) erzählen will, das ich irgendwas kaputt mache im Wald, zücke ich mein Handy und zeige ihm die Bilder.


----------



## H-P (20. April 2016)

Und das passt auch dazu, ist auch bei mir um die Ecke...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/in-und-um-die-glessener-hoehe.433347/page-152#post-13739998


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2016)

Alles eine Sache der Lobby !

Hier die Rangliste:

1. Holzwirtschaft
2. Jagdwirtschaft
3. Wanderer
.....
101. Pferdesport
.....
1325. Mountainbiken


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2016)

hubi, du schreibst es schon ganz richtig: die ersten beiden plätze enden auf "wirtschaft", also da soll geld verdient werden. alles andere danach ist lästiges beiwerk. nur da, wo auch mit/an bikern verdient werden kann, gibt es weniger probleme oder es werden gar extra strecken angelegt/ausgewiesen.


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Alles eine Sache der Lobby !
> 
> Hier die Rangliste:
> 
> ...



WIR sind die jamaikanische Bobmannschaft!!! Hochsympathisch, dazu ein Quantum Chancenlosigkeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2016)

*Eine Reise ins Glück*

*Glück ist nicht messbar ...*
*



*

*... man kann Glück nicht schmecken ....*
*



*

*... man kann Glück nicht riechen ...*
*



*

*... man kann Glück nicht hören ...*
*



*

*... man kann Glück nicht ertasten ...*
*



*

*... man kann es nicht mit Gewalt erzeugen ....*
*



*

*... und auch nicht maschinell ....*
*



*

*... aber manchmal ...*
*



*

*... da kommtdas Glück von ganz alleine zu einem !*
*



*
*Glück ist ... einen solch famosen Spot vor der Haustüre zu haben und auch noch*
*die Möglichkeit diesen während einer ausgedehnten Mittagspause bei 23°C in der Sonne zu geniessen !*

*20.04.2016 Hubi der Dichter !*​


----------



## on any sunday (22. April 2016)

*Glück ist auch manchmal fürn Arsch.*​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2016)

*FÜR oder IM ?????*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2016)

*April April ! Wetterverarsche vom feinsten*


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2016)

Kerniges Volk, die Eifelaner! Jetzt essen 'se noch Hinterlassenschaften vonne Höng!
Bitte noch namentlich erwähnen welche Weichflöte da mit Heckblech unterwegs war....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2016)

Dat waren keine Hinterlassenschaften das waren lecka Rievkooche du Kulturbanause !
Schutzblechfahrer werden nicht erwähnt, die bekommen schon genug Schmach vor Ort vorgeworfen


----------



## Enrgy (27. April 2016)

hatte doch sogar am sonntag bei lüttich-bastogne-lüttich (komische streckenführung, wahrscheinlich haben die erstbefahrer was am startpunkt vergessen...) ein schutzblech hinten dran. hauptsache, die kimme bleibt trocken! denn wund fährt sichs schlecht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2016)

Enrgy schrieb:


> hatte doch sogar am sonntag bei lüttich-bastogne-lüttich (komische streckenführung, wahrscheinlich haben die erstbefahrer was am startpunkt vergessen...) ein schutzblech hinten dran. hauptsache, die kimme bleibt trocken! denn wund fährt sichs schlecht.



Watt machst du denn für abartige Sachen ? Selbstgeisselung oder watt ?


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2016)

keine angst, lag standesgemäß auf der couch und hab zufällig für die letzten 10min reingezappt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2016)

Wenigstens ne Dose Aldis Rache dabei geköpft ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenigstens ne Dose Aldis Rache dabei geköpft ?



kaum. 
mein bierkonsum beläuft sich auf einen kasten. 
pro jahr. 
und für den brauch ich schon den ganzen sommer.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2016)

Mann eh jetz haste mein ganzen Klischeebild von Feinrippunterhemd, 4 Tage Bart und Aldis Rache inner Hand kaputt gemacht


----------



## Enrgy (29. April 2016)

na wenigstens die plauze hab ich. ist aber kein bier-, sondern eher ein schokobauch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2016)

* Vatertagsklopper 2016 - KAK*​
 Es war mal wieder so weit. Vatertag ist angesagt und heute wollten wir es uns nochmal richtig besorgen. Den ganzen Tag biken, ein traum. Geplant war KAK ! Kommern - Ahr - Kommern ! Ein zünftiges Klöpperchen hatten wir uns da rausgesucht. Alles altbekanntes Terränk ... aber ein paar feine trails und Sonne pur war angesgagt. Was ein Traum Wetterchen dann ... da ist es eigentlich scheisn gal was man fährt Hauptsache draußen in der Natur.​






Da geht das los.... 






Traumhaftes Wetter 






Traumhafte Wege 

 Diesmal waren drei Köter am Start. Nedderscheme Fötschensföhle, Steigeisen und natürlich Killerplautze setzten sich früh morgens um Neune in Bewegung. Nuff un Nunner .... Kummere ... Wiele .... Eschescheed ! Ein liebliches Bachtal später waren wir beim dicken Toni. Dort gabs/gibts nur eine Alternative. Wir folgten dem Ahr-Venn Weg welcher sich als lieblicher Trail in die Hasselsdelle stürzt. Leider hat derVollpfosten von Förster hier einfach zwei dicke Bäume in den Weg gelegt. Zum Dank dafür muss sich das Fussvolk nun durchs Unterholz schlagen ... was für ein Torfkopf er ist !





Der Kötertrupp 






Im Sahrbachtal 

 Ab dem dicken Toni geht es bis zur Ahr tendenziell eher bergab ... tendenziell. Wir nahmen ein paar unbekannte Striche auf der Karte auf die Flinte und hangelten uns am Rande des Effelsberger Bachtals durch. Herrlich ! Sonne, Wald, alles grün, frischer Wind ... das gefällt ausgewachsenen Kötern ! Wir fanden sogar ein sehr nettes vergessenes Örtchen für eine Riegelpause mit Aussicht auf's Radioteleskop. Dann folgte ein echtes Zückerli. DerWespentrail oder auch Martinssteig genannte Trail hinab nach Binzenbach. Herrliches Pfädchen....hatte man früher kurz vor dem Bänkchen immer den Angstscheiss.. äh Schweiß ... auf der Stirn so flutschen wir da heute geradezu nur durch !





Zwei Grinsen, einer fährt

 




So sieht einer aus der gerade eine schöne Rampe hinter sich hat ....  

 Nun zog sich bis zur Ahr ein Trailchen ans andere. Der Sahrbachwanderweg ist ein liebliches Wegelchen. Herrlich das Tal. Da stören auch die Organspender auf der Landstrasse nicht. Schwups waren wir also in Kreuzberg an der Ahr. Nun folgte eine Sinne verändernde Nahtoderfahrung. Wir wuchteten uns den Schildkopf nach Unterkrählingen hinauf. Was für ein Brett ! Das Teil zieht einem den Saft aus den Stengeln. Im Schnitt zeigte dem Zeigegerät satte 25% und mehr an und das nicht über läppische 50m sondern das ging eine ganze Weile so. Oben ... also nicht ganz oben ... saugte der lehmige Untergrund weiter am Körnerspeicher. Ganz oben rolle es sich dann entspannt hinüber zum sog. Jesustrail. Den surften wir mit breitem grinsen wieder hinab nach Binzenbach.





Am Jesustrail 






Am Radioteleskop 






Zwei echt harte Kerle, aber die Rampe hat sie Weichgeklopft. Ich bin die Auferstehung und das Leben ... wer ist wer ? 






Da kommen se wieder 

 Körnerspeicher wollte wieder aufgefüllt werden...Essen ! Leider hatte dem Rübenkeller zu, guckste erstma sparsam.. Essen beschränkte sich also auf nen Schokoriegel oder Studentenfutter. Muss ja weiter gehen. Galaxienweg und eine Bachquerung späterradelten wir erfrischt unterm Radioteleskop durch. Es wurde ein wenig ... ich sach mal zäh. Aber wir boxten uns durch ! Irgendwann war auch dieser Hubbel geschafft und wir surften locker beschwingt gen Steinbach. Natürlich nicht ohne den hiesigen Trail mitzunehmen. An der Steinbach gans dann erstmal Kerosin. Ne Cola Später schepperte schon wieder die Kette ... volle Brause ging's durch den Hardtwald und den MTB Highway am Kreuz herunter.





Wie neu .... Cola machts möglich ! 






Immer im Nacken die Burschen 






Und einen moment nicht aufgepasst ... da hängen se einen schon ab ! 

 Tendenziell ging's bis Kommern ja jetzt eigentlich nur noch bergab. Das bisschen am Billiger Wald und in der Schavener Heide zählte lediglich nur noch der Höhenmesser am Lenker  ... wir hatten nur noch eines vor Augen. Was kühles blondes .... das fanden wir dann auch tatsächlich wie jedes Jahr auf dem Vatertagsfest in Kommern. Ein krönender Abschluss für eine Tour die sich wahrlich "Klopper" nennen durfte. Alles dabei: Sonne, Trails, Hubbels, viel gelacht, viel gesehen ! Herrlich, so kann man sich einen Vatertag reinziehen​


----------



## ML-RIDER (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo Köter's
schöne Vatertagsrunde

Der Rübenkeller ist dicht weil es einen neuen Waldbesitzer gibt. 
Der neue Waldcheffe wollte die Bogenschützen in seinem Wald nicht haben. 
Die waren aber die Haupteinnahmequelle vom Rübenkeller
Ein ähnliches Dilemma wie in N.......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2016)

Wie kann man nur ein solcher Vollpfosten sein ! 
Aber Danke für die Info. ImHof war ne Frau am Kehren die meinte das noch 1x imMonat was gemacht wird... aber das ist ja Roulette


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2016)

*2 Schanzen, 2 Adler und 3 Köter *​
​
 Poah eh .... what a weekend ! Schon wieder glimmte der Planet am Himmel. Nicht der Hauch einer Wolke zu sehen. Das muss man nutzen, das schlechte Wetter kommt schonnoch früh genug wieder. Heuer reisten wir zur Mosel. Dort wartete bereits Außenposten Adlerhorst. Die zwei Adler Schnippi und Mäff kampierten bereits das ganze Wochenende auf dem Kueser Plateau. Die Köter reisten zu dritt an, Nedderschemer Fötchensföhle, Steigeisen und Killerplautze, die Standardbesetzung für Hammerharte Bikeabenteuer waren köterseitig mit von der Partie. Geplant war die Zwei Schanzen Tour plus X. Icks heisst in dem Falle noch ein paar Schnuckelige Trails im Kautenbachtal einzubauen.​




_Grinsekater _​




Aufstieg nach Maria Zills​




_Keulen _​




_Aussichtsplattförmchen_





_Zwischendrin mal absetzen_





_So siehts da aus_

 Morgens 09:30 Uhr dann ... die Frisur sitzt, die Sonne brennt .... das 2-2-3 Spektakel ging los. Erstmal geschmeidig angelegte 300hm nach oben. Im Hang dann geschmeidige 20°C, das brachte den ein oder anderen Thermostatfühler schonmal anden Schaltpunkt. Doch der rettende Wald nahte und dann waren wir auch schon oben.Oben das war Maria Zill, 400mü.N.N., schöne Aussicht ! Das erste Trailschmankerl wartete auf uns. Auch die Bernkasteler haben einen Ameisenpfad. Wie die Ameisen zogen wir die herrlich angelegten Serpentinen, 22 an der Zahl, hinab nach Bad Wildbad. Breites Grinsen .... das verging beimAnblick der darauf folgenden Auffahrt. Schlammig, zerwühlt, steil, teilweise unfahrbarweil kein Grip mehr. Nutzt aber nichts, will man einen weiteren feinen Pfad ansteuern muss man da rauf.​




_Adler und Köter auf Maria Zills_​




_Gegrinse am Ameisenpfad_​




_Plackerei hinauf zum Wildstein_





_Die Meute am Wildstein_





_Und so geht das am Wildstein hinab ..._





_... ein herrliches Pfädchen_

 Nach diesem zähen Gelumpe kam die rechtmäßige Entschädigung. Ein Super Pfädchen vorbei am Wildstein hinab ins Kautenbachtal. Was eine Freude. Adler und Köter....eine gute Kombination. Kaum zu bremsende Gier nach Trails ..... leider sind die Eingänge zu den Trails immer oben weshalb wir uns nun wieder geschmeidig angelegt 250hm nach oben wuchteten. Aber auch hier erhielten wir eine Astreine Entschädigung. Was ein Trail. Vom Simmernacher Hof zieht sich einfast vergessener verwunschener Pfad wieder hinab ins Kautenbachtal. Aber Achtung, er ist nicht ganz ohne .... Mitfahrer munkeln er wäre von Louis Tränker angelegt worden ... Seilsicherung, Steigeisen alles vorhanden ​




_Herrlich_





_What a Trail !!!_​




_Da lacht er_

_




Die zwei Blödschkopp-Köter _​




_Anfang Schiebestrecke _





_Immer wieder Moselpanorama ...vom feinsten !_

 Mit breitem Grinsen gingen wir den nächsten Uphill an. Hier war dann auch mal zur Abwechslung 70hm Fussbetrieb angesagt bis wir wieder oben am Wildstein waren. Hier muss der Guide für's nächste mal eine fahrbare Alternative austüfteln, so die Forderung der Mitfahrenden. Die restlichen 200hm waren dann schnell weggedrückt. Es folgte wieder ein geschmeidiger Pfad Volle Brause rauschten wir am Kallenfels hinab, Tunnelblick ... gefolgt von seicht beschwinglichem Trailcruisen. So mussat sein ! Es zog sich nun leicht beschwingt durch herrliche Eichenwälder bis hinüber zum Olymp. Nein wir waren nicht bei den alten Griechen gelandet sondern immer noch an der Mosel. So heisst hier eine 415m hohe Erhebung oberhalb Bernkastel. Auch hier lohnte die Mühe des Aufstiegs voll und ganz. Wieder ein Mega schneller Trail hinab ... wieder Tunnelblick ... was eine Freude,die Federelemente rappelten sich durch, die Bremsen glühten !​




_Ging auch mal zackig um's Eck_​




_Kein Problem für Nobby bereifte Adler oder Köter_​




_Da kommt Freude auf _





_Herrlicher Panorama Weg_





_Wer braucht da noch Urlaub _

 Aber die Tour war noch lange nicht zu Ende. Über feuchte Wiesenwege und die Wilhelmshöhe näherten wir uns dem nächsten Trail. Statt der Originalroute zu folgen schossen wir hier den Goldbach hinab. Schnelles Pfädchen ... aber auch sehr feucht ...unten sahen wir aus wie die Wildsäue ! Wieder bisschen hinauf zur Andeler Schutzhütte und ein zackig Pfächen dort hinab. Ein Trail jagt den andern ... Super ! Nächster Halt: Waldfrieden. Auch dort ein seeeehr liebliches Pfädchen. Adler gejagt von Kötern und anders herum...volle Brause. Dann waren wir an der Anna-Kapelle.Das Endeder Tour nahte. Ein letztes Serpentinen Gemetzel dann war's geschafft. Mit breitem Grinsen aber auch ein bisschen geschafft rollten wir wieder zum Camping Platz wo wir die Tour bei reichlich kühlem Nass für den Hals und Bratwürsten ausklingen liessen.​




_Abschlussbierchen muss immer sein ! Prost !_​
 Was eine feine Tour, Kompliment an die die Jungs von MTB-Mosel fürs austütfteln der DIMB zertifizierten zwei Schanzen Runde. garniert mit dem PlusX aus dem Trailfundus war das eine extrem gute aber auch anstrengende Runde. ​


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2016)

Boah, für die Bilchens braucht man ja Adleraugen 


Heute morgen haben wir einen dreckigen Köter auf dem Kylltal-Radweg in Gönnersdorf getroffen. Im Schlepptau hatte er zwei Damen auf Trekkingrädern. 
Hab mal freundlich gewunken, aber er hat micht nicht erkannt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Boah, für die Bilchens braucht man ja Adleraugen
> 
> 
> Heute morgen haben wir einen dreckigen Köter auf dem Kylltal-Radweg in Gönnersdorf getroffen. Im Schlepptau hatte er zwei Damen auf Trekkingrädern.
> Hab mal freundlich gewunken, aber er hat micht nicht erkannt.



Stimmt die könnte man auch größer einbinden, is wohl was beim Copy&Paste schief gelaufen. Werd ich bei Zeiten mal korrigieren

Hmmm, da muss ich mal nachhören wer da inofiziell unterwegs war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Boah, für die Bilchens braucht man ja Adleraugen
> 
> 
> Heute morgen haben wir einen dreckigen Köter auf dem Kylltal-Radweg in Gönnersdorf getroffen. Im Schlepptau hatte er zwei Damen auf Trekkingrädern.
> Hab mal freundlich gewunken, aber er hat micht nicht erkannt.



So,hab die Bildas mal neu eingesetzt, hoffe jetzt kannst du mein breites Grinsen in Bild 1 besser erkennen


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2016)

So ist es gut.  Und vermehrt haben sie sich auch noch. Da dein Grinsen grob geschätzte 50% des Bildes einnimmt, war es auch schon vorher gut zu erkennen.


----------



## rlrider (9. Mai 2016)

Habe mich heute Morgen schon darauf gefreut in der Frühstückspause beim Hubert auf die Seite zu schauen und siehe da!!
Tolle Bilder Jung, hast wieder alles richtig gemacht, Respekt!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Mai 2016)

Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder:

*Besten Dank @Eifelbewohner für das schöne Vidscho*


----------



## Pete04 (9. Mai 2016)

Ett iss nitt ze glööve datt der Kerl in Lohn un Brot steht! Epischste Trail wie ausse Karpaten werden noch als Giveway im Nachschlag
jeliefert - in enner Frequenz wie sonst nur Student kann.... Waidmann's Dank für datt Crescendo vonne Motivatione!


----------



## Eifelbewohner (10. Mai 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder:
> 
> *Besten Dank @Eifelbewohner für das schöne Vidscho*



Mach ich doch sehr gerne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2016)

*Feierabendtouürschja*

Heute gab's nochmal einen kleinen Trailnachschlag.
Herrlich wenn man solche Spielplätze vor der Türe hat 

































So jetz hat der @rlrider wenigstens wieder watt fürden Frühstückspause  ​


----------



## Pete04 (12. Mai 2016)

Captain America meets Cümmersch' Trails!




Shild-App: Mer kratzen per Kollekte de letzten Nüssken zusammen um den "Frieden von Hengasch" mitzutragen!
In dem Postleitzahlenbereich krischt definitv kein Salafist mehr unbemerkt durch de Flora - Dank, Cäpt'n Hubi!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2016)

Wohl eher PSV Eindhoven ........


----------



## Enrgy (13. Mai 2016)

immer wieder bewunderswert, wei du auch auf ner feierabendrunde die muße findest, diverse selfies zu erstellen. daumen hoch, aber alle drei!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2016)

Dank flex Stativ, entsprechendem Handy und ein wenig Erfahrung geht das auch mittlerweile ratz fatz


----------



## DocB (13. Mai 2016)

Andere tragen Bärenspray im Rucksack- Du ganze Bären


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2016)

Glücksbringer den ich vonmeiner Tochter bekommen habe
Überlege ihn als Aufbewahrung für Riegel o.ä. umzubauen


----------



## DocB (13. Mai 2016)

Einfüllöffnung = Rektal?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2016)

Das wär was,innen ne Blase rein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2016)

*"Pöngsde" am Millionengrab.*

Heute war das Zeitbudget knapp kalkuliert. Drum kümmerte ich mich nochmal um ein echtes Eifler Highlight.
Die Millionenverschwendung im Nationalpark Eifel: die Sanierung und Umbau der Burg Vogelsang
Dort hat man, so munkelt es, bisher ca. 40 Mio. Euronen versenkt. Äußerlich sieht man zwar das sich was tut
aber wirklich verändert hat sich noch nicht viel. 

Eine kleine sinvolle Aufgabe hat das Monument ja zwischenzeitlich bekommen: So sollen hier ab Ende Mai ca. 300 Flüchtlinge untergebracht werden. Denen wird da ganz schön langwilig werden denk ich, so weit ab vom Schuss, aber immer noch besser als Bombenhagel. Im weiteren sollen es dann 800-900 werden so mukelt man. Auch sonst sorgt die Brug immer wieder für Schlagzeilen es wurde/wird sogar schon ermittelt 
Ich wollts mir nochmal live und in Farbe ansehen wo mein Steuergeld in Stein umgewandelt wird

So rauschte ich des Pfingstmontagsmorgens gen Wolfgarten. Dort hat man bereits gekonnter Weise den allseits bekannten Nationalparkhasser ausgekontert indem man die Wanderwege kurzer Hand um sein Gebäude herum und nicht dran vorbei verlegt hat. 

Volle Brause ging's das Lorbachtal herab. Hier legt man wieder die ursprünglichen Bachläufefrei, schon lustig wenn sich auf einmal bei 40km/h ein zwei Meter tiefes Loch auftut. Dafür gabs,'s dann halt ein paar Bachquerungen, die mag ich ja weil's so schön sprattelt:






Unten spuckt einen der Weg direkt an der "Eifel-Gate" aus. 
Hier machte ich kurz Fotostopp bevor ich mich an die herbe Auffahrt zur Burg machte





Sieht aus wie "klein Kanada" hier





Dann wuchtete ich mich den Kilometer zur Burg hinauf. Die dort angegeben 16% schrecken einen Mountainbiker vielleicht noch nicht ab, mir ist aber immer noch schleierhaft welcher Vollpfosten hier einen Radweg geplant hat. Oder hatte er schon die Vision von elektro betriebenen Silberlocken ? Ohne E-Antrieb jedenfalls fährt hier kein Großmütterchen rauf !

Am Millionengrab angekommen





Wie immer kurze Pause auf der Terasse





Wird zwar immer noch gebaut,aber so wirklich was verändert hat sich nix.Vielleicht war's ja auch nur ein Konjunkturpaket





Dan Wandrelikien könnte man auch mal ne Truffel Speis spendieren von der ganzen Kohle,der Reiter sieht auch nich mehr so ganz taufrisch aus. Das Pferd und der Reiter haben jedenfalls im WWII auch einige Patrönchen abbekommen, aus Frust wahrscheinlich.





Ein paar Meter weiter führt der Eifelsteig gen Gemünd. Ich folge ihm. Ein schöner Trail tut sich auf. Später ein Monumentaler Holzverbau, hier ist Radfahren natürlich verboten. Das Foto ist eh nur gestellt 





Wenig weiter kommt der Aussichtspunkt Kickley. Herrlich das Frühjahr, auch wenns bisschen kälter ist heuer.





Die Zwei machen wiedermal faxen





Kein Schneid die zwei. Ich dämmel mal weiter. Über Hohenfried nach Gemünd. Nicht ohne mal nachzuschauen ob es nicht noch einen vergessennen Pfad bei der Müsgenshardt gibt. Tadaaa, gefunden und schon in OSM. Einfach aber lieblich schwingt sich das Pfädchen nach unten um in den altbekannten Kanzelweg zu münden:





Dann ging's volle Brause nach Hause. Der Tisch beim Chinesen war schon reserviert, nach so viel frischer Luft schmeckte es besonders gut !
Netter "Pöngstmoondaach" ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2016)

Leven Hubert & Hubert, möt ett nach demm aufwendije Overrurömbau nett hejse: Nitt Trödde - Trööte!?
Für "Radfahrer" iss die Träpp natürlich "dodelijk"! (Neudeutsch für Althaus-Neuerwerbers inne Region) - ävver du biss jo "Mauntenbeika"!
De Ausnahme bestimmt de Regel, der Pete


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Mai 2016)

Dann hoffe wir moal datt die 800-900 nit us langweil de 40milliönsche platt mache..


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2016)

Die melden mers bei der DIMB an und schaffen ein Trailguide-Netz watt de Rad-Welt in NRW noch nitt jekannt hat!
Der DIMB-Ling! Neien, Unfug! Kann doch keine Lösung sein die Geflohenen inne letzte Ecke vonne Region zu parken -
iss ja eine einzige Tränenorgie wenn die beim "Erholungspark Mühlbachtal" eine einzige Menschenkette zwischen
Unterkunft und Aldi bilden - nix Kultur, nix Anbindung und so nur im "Off" - das ging im urbanen Umfeld deutlich besser...
LG, der Pete.


----------



## DasLangeElend (17. Mai 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Über Hohenfried nach Gemünd. Nicht ohne mal nachzuschauen ob es nicht noch einen vergessennen Pfad bei der Müsgenshardt gibt. Tadaaa, gefunden und schon in OSM.


Nach TIM NRW fehlt dann noch der Tempelweg (und ein dazu paralleler), der Leypfad und der Weg an de Müsgessiefen vorbei (Oleftalweg).
Schaut aber nett aus, muss da mal vorbeikommen, das letzte mal auf dem Hügel war ich Mitte der 80er im Schullandheim.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2016)

Tempelweg war das ja, den oberen Teil habe ich nur am Ausgang gesehen da muss ich nochmal den ganzen Weg fahren
DerLeypfad hatte ich auch mal auf der Agenda, hatte aber gestern nur noch wenig Zeit. Oleftalweg ist zu mit Bäumen & Büschen den hat man vor Jahren aufgegeben. War ne schöne Verbindung zur Kuckucksley nach Olef.

Vom Schulandheim ( welches nun auch für Flüchtlinge Unterkunft bietet ) geht auch ein netter Trail, der Eulenweg runter. Der Rest am Bernersknipp weiter links rüber ist ja mittlerweile mit Verbotszeichen versehen


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2016)

Simmers auch von Vogelsang aus runtergeEult - für datt werte Haus Hohenfried sah ett da schon finster aus....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Mai 2016)

Däh ! Nu rennt son Vollspaten auch bei uns durch de Wälder.
Ob der mal überlegt hat das auf trails auch mal Kinder unterwegs sein könnten ?
Dem müsste man das Nagelbrett als Klopapierersatz reichen.
Was für ein Knieskopp


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Mai 2016)

Dem vollspacken sollte man das Brett vorn kop nageln!


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Dem vollspacken sollte man das Brett vorn kop nageln!



da hat er doch schon eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (30. Mai 2016)

Anscheinend geht der Nagel aber nicht tief genug....


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2016)

Wenn datt beiseite gezupfte Gemüse vorher zur Tarnung drüber lag werd' ich ihn/er/sie/es auch mit Moosen bedecken....
...und wer so liebreizend Material in unsere Natur schleift kriegt "in Eigenleistung" (höhö, mit eigenem Brett und Nägeln)
auch noch den Hintern vernagelt - da brauch' ich auch kein "Alientool" für, ein bretthartes Hasenbrot wird's richten....
Bereit zur "Nagelprobe", der Pete - fassungslos für so Schwachmaten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2016)

*4 Kolben für ein Halleluja !*

Da ich momentan nicht biken darf, hab ich mir wenigstens was zum schrauben gekauft.
Die originale Formula ging mir in letzter Zeit schwer auf den Pinsel.
Und Zack, da ist der neue Anker:






Erstes Probierbremsen in der Garageneinfahrt verheisst so einiges 
Was für ein Anker !​


----------



## ML-RIDER (8. Juni 2016)

alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juni 2016)

So'n Mist - jetzt kündet bei Regen kein Quitschen mehr den herannahenden Kümmeraner! Müssen mers auf Wärmebildkamera
umstellen um umtriebisch in seinem Terräng zu wildern.... Gibbet Aufzeichnungen vonne Garagentesterei?


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juni 2016)

Unn warum darf der Hubert nitt biken - mein höchstjeschätzter Trailbuddy in Ferndiagnose aussem Verkehr?
Bauchhöhlenschwangaschaft? Spenderschlauchproblem? Sach an, wir zaubern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juni 2016)

Hab an meinem Eisen-Karl auch ne 4 Kolben-Bremse. An die Bremspower muss man sich erst mal gewöhnen. Einen Abgang über den Lenker hab ich deswegen schon hinter mir. 
Gute Besserung, was auch immer sich bei dir eingenistet hat! Ich bin auch auf dem Weg der Besserung...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2016)

*Sümpfe .... überall Sümpfe .....*

aber nichts und niemand hätte mich heute stoppen können. 
4 Wochen ist es jetzt her das ich das letzte mal in die Pedale treten konnte.
Ein scheiss ... kaum ist man 40 und schon am A..sch  Egal heute galt es den Pedalbetrieb wieder aufzunehmen. Für's erste sollten die Trails um Kommern reichen. Taten sie auch, meine Herren war das ein Matsch !





*Es geht noch ... im Bild: "Der versteckte Lupfer !"*

Auf dem Weg zum ersten Trailchen hatten Herr Hans Dampf und Herr Nobby Nic einen kleinen zwist. Auf einem abschüssigen schlammigen Waldautobähnchen war Herr Nobby Nic der Meinung, er müsse mal vor Herrn Hans Dampf herfahren, welcher am Vorderrad seine Arbeit leistete. Frei nach dem Motto "Fährste quer siehste mehr !" ging es so einige Meter weiter bis der Autopilot das Quartett aus Hubi, Froschn, Hans und Nobby mit einem Plumps in die stabile Seitenlage verfrachtete. Puh ... dat war watt zu schnell für Matsch und Mensch... ens luure .... Knie bisschen auffgeschrabbelt süns nix. Das Quartett nahm wieder die Arbeit auf.





*"Der eingedrehte Zungenbeisser"*

Meine Herren war das ein Wasser im Wald, sumpfartige Zustände wo man auch lang cruiste. Teilweise fahren unmöglich, so durchweicht war der Boden von Wasser und Pferdehufen. Egal, Hauptsache draußen, Hauptsache fahren ! Nach 4 Wochen wird sogar ein gewöhnlicher Feldweg wieder zum Erlebnis !





*Ganz schon groß geworden dem Heimatkaff !*

Alles in allem quirlte ich heute im lockeren Tritt geschmeidige 30km und 600hm durch ... es sollte erstmal reichen schon lange nicht mehr das gefühl von positiv besetzter Erschöpfung nach dem Duschen gespürt. Herrlich .... jetzt erstmal schön langsam wieder sich an den "alten" Stand ranarbeiten  





*"Mammi.... kuck mal wie stark ich schon wieder bin !"*
​


----------



## Eifelbewohner (18. Juni 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> aber nichts und niemand hätte mich heute stoppen können.
> 4 Wochen ist es jetzt her das ich das letzte mal in die Pedale treten konnte.​



....das war ne lange Zeit...endlich rollst du wieder


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juni 2016)

Statt Fotos hab ich nur so nen blöden Balken im kreis :-(


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2016)

Hm,schon wieder ....??? damuss ich nochmal guckn, scheiss Google Fotos, bei Picasa war das viel besser !

EDIT:  nu geht's ????


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juni 2016)

Das ist ein wahres Wort!
Vielleicht in nem privaten Ordner verordnet?


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juni 2016)

Schön, dass du wieder da bist.  Dafür liege ich weiterhin/wieder flach. Muss mich doch mal etwas ans verordnete Bikeverbot halten. 
Ich nutze aber immer noch Picasa Webalben. Funktioniert nach wie vor, trotz Google-Übernahme.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schön, dass du wieder da bist.  Dafür liege ich weiterhin/wieder flach. Muss mich doch mal etwas ans verordnete Bikeverbot halten.
> Ich nutze aber immer noch Picasa Webalben. Funktioniert nach wie vor, trotz Google-Übernahme.



Oh das ist schade ..... Aber manchmal haben die doch auch recht 
Ich hatte zwar kein bikeverbot bis auf 2 Wochen, hätte es aber einfach nicht gekonnt ... Zu schlapp
Natalie egal wichtig ist das es irgendwann wieder bergauf geht und ganz ehrlich.... Da is auch birkenstock erstmal nebensächlich wie ich finde.

Dir weiterhin gute Genesung


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2016)

*Zwei Köter in Sölden - Tag 1 *

Komische Zeiten ...vor 4 Wochen noch in Krankenhaus gelegen stehe ich heute schon kurz nach Mittag auf 2300m Höhe in einem der größten Skigebiete Österreichs. Aber wir waren nicht zum Skilaufen in Sölden sondern ... na ? Klar zum biken ! Denn Gott sei Dank es gibt hier Lifte...hätte nicht gedacht das ich das jemals schreiben würde 







Anfahrt zur Teäre Line ... 





... was für ein herrliches Alpenpanorama 





De Nedderschemer in de Teäre Line 





Das gefällt uns, da kann man hier nur von Träumen ! 

Geplant war ein verlängertes Wochenende und Samstag dann die Teilnahme an der Singletrail Schnitzeljagd in Sölden. Mit dabei war Trailgefährte Andre auch bekannt als Nedderschemer oder ex-Fötchensföhle  . Die Anreise verlief schonmal reibungslos, nach kurzem Check-In machten wir uns dann per Geislachkogelbahn hinauf. Das gute: in unsere Unterkunft war die Ötztal premium Card inkludiert, hier hat man pro Tag eine Bergfahrt an allen Liften für Lau. Wehrmutstropfen: die Giggijochbahn ist in 2016 wegen Umbau geschlossen, weswegen sich die Bergfahrten auf 1 beschränkte. Egal erstmal rauf.






An der Rettenbachalm 

Wir näherten uns sogleich der ersten Abfahrt. Die Teäre-Line wollten wir als erstes gleich mal testen. Schon vieles drüber gelesen so wollten wir uns selbst ein Bild machen. Und was soll man sagen: eine Line da bleibt einem die spucke Weg. Man will gar nicht mehr anhalten so rauscht man die Kehrern hinab. Irgendwann muss man aber mal weil die Finger und Oberschenkel einfach zu stark brannten. Herrlicher Trail ! Sehr gut fahrbar in einem sagenhaften Flow raucht man durch die Anlieger, kleinere Sprünge bisschen Northshore ... genau das richtige für uns Flachlandtiroler !​
Unten stiegen wir dann total geflasht wieder in die Gondel. Nächste Abfahrt sollte via Bartig's Bödele, ja eigenartige Namen haben die Trails hier,und  Rettenbachtrail zur Gampe Thaya werden. Die Hütte kannte ich noch aus dem Wintersport, hatte sich der dortige Kaiserschmarrn in mein kleines verfressenes Hirn eingebrannt. Also ging's diesmal aus dem Lift rechts herum. Bertigs Bödele ist ein relativ einfacher aber schöner Verbindungstrail der quasi die Trails am Giggijoch mit denen vom Gaislachkogel verbindet. Auch ein herrliches Pfädchen. Naturbelassen wie so viele hier in Sölden mit kleinen verblockten Passagen und Würzelchen. Ebenso der Trail oberhalb der Rettenbachalm. Herrliches Panorama unheimlich geschmeidig. Hinunter zur Gampe Thaya am Ende dann auch etwas ruppiger ... typisch Alpen halt ! Die Rast an der Gampe war bitternötig. Die letzten Wochen steckten mir noch zu sehr in den Knochen. Zu schnell ist der Puls oben. Egal macht man halt öfter eine Pause, bei dem Wetter auch richtig und wichtig ! Den Kaiserschmarrn verdrückte "de Nedderschemer" in Rekordzeit so konnten wir dann nach ausgiebigem Nachtanken weiter. Von hier aus hat man die Wahl der Qual, ganz links der Plödern Trail, in der Mitte Traien und ganz rechts Harise. Alle drei schwarz ... also S3 .... wir entschieden uns für die goldene .... ääh diesmal schwarze Mitte ....der Traijen Trail. 



 
Kaiserschmarrn an der Gampe Thaya 

"Oben technisch schwierig" so steht's im Trailguide. Genaus das richtige für uns  Das war er dann auch, recht verblockt mit einigen Wurzelpassage kam er daher, aber immer stets so gerade fahrbar. Herrlich, aber im Nassen möchte ich hier nicht runter wollen. Besonders gut blieb mir eine Passage inder Mitte hängen: herrlich ging's über kleine Brücken über einen Bach gefolgt von unzähligen Felsblöcken ... ein richtig herrlicher Trail ! Immer wieder muss man kurz die Bremsscheiben und Unterarme abkühlen lassen so steil geht's hier runter.






Nedderschemer im Traijen 





Herrliches Pfädchen ... 





.... sehr idyllisch 





... genau richtig für eine eifler Romantiksau 

Irgendwann spuckte er uns wenige Höhenmeter oberhalb Sölden aus. Zum Abschluss kombinierten wir ihn noch mit dem Kreuzweg Trail No.10. Für Eifler Verhältnisse auch ruppig, für die Alpen eher einfach schossen wir hier noch die letzten Meter hinab. ca. 800hm feinstes Trailerlebnis lagen hinter uns. So geflasht liessen wir den Tag durch Sölden ausrollen. Nach bike & bikerwash kredenzten wir uns noch ein Abendmahl und kühles Nass für den Hals. Schonmal ein super Einstand bei Kaiserwetter ! So kann's morgen weitergehn ...... 






Am Pumptrack in Sölden 


Alle Bilder​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2016)

Tag 2 dann morgen !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juni 2016)

Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da habe ich in einer Bike-Bravo einen Bericht über die neu ausgerufene Bike Republic Sölden gelesen. Die eh schon zu lange ToDo-Liste wurde sofort um einen Punkt erweitert. Umso schöner, dass ich jetzt schon hier von dir einen ersten Testbericht zu lesen bekomme!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2016)

Jürgen ... das vorweg: kannste in der To-Do Liste lassen  
Hoffe nur das es weiterhin diese vielen Naturtrails dort geben wird und es nicht in ein Retorten-Trailnetz ala Saalbach umgemünzt wird.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ... neu ausgerufene Bike Republic Sölden ...



da der schnee immer weniger werden wird, bleibt den einheimischen nur, neue einnahmequellen zu erschließen. auch wenn es ihnen gegen den strich geht, wie diverse lächerliche verbote in ösiland immer wieder gezeigt haben.
aber schnee weg - geld weg, so einfach ist das. und plötzlich sind auch die so verhassten biker wieder willkommen, man kümmert sich gar rührselig um sie, baut pisten, erschließt trails und strecken aller art, so daß für jeden was dabei ist. und von der gastronomie her brauchen die sich da unten eh nicht zu verstecken.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juni 2016)

Wie, kein Regen? Bin enttäuscht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2016)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie, kein Regen? Bin enttäuscht.



Warte doch mal ab ... sind ja noch 3 Tage da gewesen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2016)

*Sölden Tag 2 - Big 3 auf Eifler Art*

Nächster Tag in Sölden. Wieder Kaiserwetter ... das wird herrlich ! Nach ausgiebigem Frühstück rollten wir zur Bahn. Erste fahrt wieder für Lau auf die Ötztalcard. Super Sache das ! Obenangekommen erstmal einen Plan für den Tag gemacht ... einmal links, dann ganz rechts und am Ende nochmal irgendwas in der Mitte runter ... Check ! In etwa also wie die ausgeschriebene Big III .. nur ohne Teäre die hatten wir ja gestern schon.






Almzeit 





Gaislacher Urweg .... 





.... ein Traum 





Reifenschonende Fahrweise .... der geizige Eifler halt  

Einmal links heisst so viel wie der Gaislacher Urweg. Rote Kennzeichnung, also S2. Der Einstige war schonmal fantastisch. Über ein herrlichen Panoramaweg geht's hinüber zur Gaislach Alm. Bisschen verblockt aber super zu fahren. Die Sonne brannte uns auf dem Pelz. Bei der Alm dann schwenk Richtung Sölden, hier kreuzt der Trail mehrfach die Frostpiste. Im Mittelteil ein ruppigeres steileres Stück, das bringt die Bremsen wieder zum glühen. Ein Glück das ich mir vor dem Urlaub noch ne anständige Bremse montiert hatte.






Sonnenbad 





Gegenverkehr 





Chillout Zone 





Bartigs Bödele 

"Geschüttelt nicht gerührt", frei nach Bondse James, da wurde ja auch kürzlich ein Teil hier abgedreht, so rauscht es sich dann im weiteren den Urweg hinab. Alles dabei was das Bikeherz braucht: Wurzeln, Steinblöcke, Absätze, kleine Sprünge, Anlieger und vor allem viel Panorama bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein. Was für in Fest zum Einstieg in den Tag ! Ausgespuckt wird man dann einige Höhenmeter oberhalb Sölden. Den letzten Rest kann man dann gemütlich die Strasse runter rollen.... wahrscheinlich ! Wir jedoch nicht, bisschen um die Ecke liegt nämlich der Einstieg in den letzten Rest der Teäre Line und der hat's hier unten nochmal in sich. Auch hier geht's nochmal gut zur Sache, verwinkelt und verwurzelt rappeln wir die letzten Höhenmeter hinab. Unten lösen wir dann erstmal wieder ein Ticket. Zwar schon echt Hammer wie lange man alleine an dieser einen Abfahrt geknabbert habt aber der Wahnsinn sollte noch kein Ende haben. 21€ kommt das Tagestickt bei Vorlage der Ötztalcard, da kann man absolut nicht meckern. Und wenn mal die Giggijochbahn fertig ist dann ist das nahezu perfekt hier !






Hochsölden ... im Sommer tote Hose 





Finde den Biker 





Ein Traum 





Hidden Trail @ Hochsölden 

Nächster Akt im Schlachtplan war dann genz rechts ... heist "Schlödern".Das ist einheimisch und heisst so viel wie "herumschlawinern". Etliche Hütten liegen auf dem Weg, mal sehen wie lange wir es durchalten dort nicht einzukehren. Anfahrt gleiche wie gestern ... über Bartigs Bödele und Rettenbachtrail Richtung Hochsölden. Das alleine sind ja schonmal über 3km feinstes Pfädchen. Ab Hochsölden, dorthin führt übrigends auch ein herrliche Panoramaweg, geht's dann in die No.7, den Leiterbergtrail. Was ein Pfad ! Noch mehr flow als die anderen, immer auf der Höhe entlang bis zur Leiterbegralm. Bis hier hin hat man 4 Möglichkeiten einzukehren. Wir nahmen Nr. 5 die Edelweisshütte. Auch das nur per Zufall, denn eigentlich liegt die nicht auf dem Weg. Aber der Zufall wollte es halt das wir hier auf der Terasse bei kühlem Nass dieses herrliche Kaiserwetter geniessen können.






Sölden von der Edelweisshütte aus 





Märchenwald 





Ausgang Leiterbergtrail 

Ein guter Zufall war das, zwar liegt die Hütte etwas abseits dafür ist hier aber auch weniger los und die Wirtsleute sind auch super nett. Irgendwann zog es uns dann aber doch wieder auf den Trail. Dieser war den Rest bis hinunter nach Sölden noch ein Fest ! Durch herrliche Wälder im flowigen auf und ab schossen wir daher. Supa Buaschi ! Im Ort füllten wir die Rucksäcke mit fressalien für's Mittagessen. Obensuchten wir uns dazu ein lauschiges Plätzchen. Dies fanden wir am Bartigs Bödele in Form einer versteckten Bank oberhalb einer Schlüsselstelle. So hatten wir wenigstens während unserer Pause für ein wenig Unterhaltung gesorgt. Schon lustig wenn man sieht wer alles seinen 5000€ Plastebomber hier per Fussbetrieb hinaufwuchtete. Frei nach dem Motto "The Show musst go on" wahrscheinlich etwas zu viel ins Material investiert 






Auf der Gletscherstrasse 





Eifelschnitzel @ Mittagsrast 





am Bartigs Bödele 





Eifelschnitzel auf Trail 

Nachdem wir den Körnerspeicher wieder aufgefüllt hatten nahmen wir den dritten Akt unserer Trailorgie unter die Stollen. Wir schlöderten wieder hinüber nach Hochsölden und wollten über den Traijen in den Harise Trail hinein. Leider war der Traijen ab Hochsölden gesperrt wegen der Baustelle an der Giggijochbahn daher rollten wir zunächst ein paar Meter breite Piste hinab und stiegen dann direkt in den Harise ein. Hier wr gleich klar was Sache war. Schwarz, steil, ruppig. Herrlich, super das man hier auch mal an seine technischen Grenzen gehen kann. Teilweise etwas verfallen das Wegelchen, hier und da von den Kühen missbraucht auch schonmal gut zerschossen. ber im grossen und ganzen auch ein echter Leckerbissen.












Auf dem Harise Trail






Uuuuund Rum ! 











3x Eifelschnitzel auf Harise Trail

So liessen wir dann den Biketag auch ausklingen. Bei Cappuccino sahen wir uns noch die verrückten starter beim "Mofamarathon" an und lachten uns einen Ast über die verrückt verkleideten Mofa-Rocker. Am Abend gabs dann noch Pizza & Pasta vorauf wir im Land der Flachen Dächer verschwanden ....






Hier wird kräftig gebaut im Sommer. Nicht immer schön aber notwendig halt ! 





Hier haut man die Bremsbeläge durch wie Butterbrote 





Zur gleichen zeit fand der Ötztaler Mofa-Marathon statt ...kuriose Kisten & Rocker 





So muss eine Tour ausklingen ...

ALLE BILDER
​


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2016)

schönes wetter, tolle trails und spaß - is ja widderlich!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2016)

Abartig oder ? Kein wunder das es mir nach dem Wochenende wieder so schlecht ging !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2016)

*Sölden Tag 3 - Schnitzel Eilfer Art* 

So ... der Samstag war gekommen. Der ursprüngliche Grund warum wir hier waren ... die Schnitzeljagd. Vom Grund her und das was man im Netz findet fand ich das ganz lustig. Man fährt viele Trails und es geht im Prinzip um die goldenen Ananas ... bzw. hier halt ums goldene Schnitzel. Alles nicht so ganz Ernst. Von Testosteron geschwängerten Spandex Helden habe ich in den Marathons die ich gefahren bin die Schnauze voll, von daher sollts diesmal lässig voran gehen. Pünktlich um 9 Uhr lifteten wir also auf den Geislachkogel, 3058m ü.N.N .... was für ein Blick. Zwar momentan nicht ganz so strahlend blauer Himmel da sich von Italien her Wolken nährten aber immer noch ein gigantischer Blick. Oben wartete schon ein buntes Potpourie von Bikern. Alles vom feinsten, ich glaube ich war mit meinem Radon Slide in der "Baumarkstbike Klasse" unterwegs. Kaum jemand mit weniger als 160mm und auch kaum jemand ohne Hipsterbart ... zumindest unter den Männlichen Teilnehmern 






Panorama am Gaislachkogel 





Starter Paket 

Irgendwann erhielten wir dann unseren Schnitzelpass, hier waren die Stationen verzeichnet die wir anfahren mussten. Bei dem Event bekommt man halt eine Karte in die Hand gedrückt wo 8 Stempelpunkte verzeichnet waren, an 4 muss man kleinere Spielereien erledigen und an 4 einfach nur Stempeln. Ins Ziel darf man nur mit allen Stempeln. Wie man zu den Stationen kommt ist einem selbst überlassen. Ausser Shutteln oder Busfahren ist alles erlaubt. Man munkelt die ersten würden Schotterpiste runterknallen weil das schneller als auf dem Trail ist .... ich konnte das nicht bestätigen zumindest hab ich keinen gesehen. Wäre auch ein wenig den Sinn des Events verfehlt, aber ausschliessen will ich es nicht. Wir legten uns also unseren Schlachtplan zurecht. 1. Über Bartigs Bödele rüber zur Gampe Thaya, dann Leiterberg Alm, schonmal gleich 4 Stempel mt einem Streich, dann wieder hoch, Gaislach Urweg bis Sonner und Urweg runter wären wieder zwei und zum Schluss per Muskelkraft zur Stallwiesenalm im Gegenhang die letzten beiden Stempel abholen. Also warteten wir auf den Start.






Team rasende Eifelschnitzel 





Die Meute war schon oben 





Kurz vorm Start 

Um 10:30 Uhr war es dann endlich so weit, die knapp 300 Biker starke Meute setzte sich in Bewegung. Als allererstes musste man knapp 800hm auf der Schotterpiste vom Gaislachkogel hinunter zur Mittelstation vernichten. Das war gar nicht mal so einfach. Regenrinnen, loses Geröll, dicke fette Steine machten uns das Leben schwer. Zu schwer für manchen, hinter mir neben mir aber Gott sei dank nicht vor mir schlugen Biker ein. Aber nix wildes passiert wie man im nachhinein erfuhr. Ich suchte mir meine Spur und rutschte hinab, Andre tat selbiges wir hatten immer Sichtkontakt, was auch wichtig ist da man das Event nur im Team bezwingen darf. Abgerauchte Bremsbeläge, geplatzte Schläuche und sonstige defekte liessen die Teilnehmerliste schrumpfen. 






Volle brause hinab am Gaislachkogel 





Auf der Gletscherstrasse auch mehr betrieb als sonst  

Ab der Mittelstation verfolgten wir sogleich unsern Plan. Gleich links rüber über Bartig's Bödele und Rettenbachalm die Gampe Thaya eintüten, über Schotterpiste wieder 200hm hoch und dann rüber zur Leiterberg Alm. Bartigs Bödele ein bekanntes Gesicht welchen Reifen am flicken waren. Irgendwo haste den schonmal gesehen ..... na klar das war Tobias und sein Teamkollege vom MTB-News Team. Über den Rettenbachtrail, wo wir den ersten Stempel einkassierten, schossen wir den Trail zur Gampe Thaya hinunter. Doch was war das da kamen einem Horden von tragenden Bikern entgegen. Ganz schlaue hatte in etwa den gleichen Plan nur das sie den Trail einfach wieder hoch trugen. Brandgefährlich war das ! Zumal es noch einen zweiten gleich langen Trail wieder hoch gab. Aber was will man machen auch hier gibt's die die mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen um Sekunden feilschen damit sie später vielleicht statt Platz 86 auf Platz 85 landen !






Team Eifelschnitzel an der Gampe Thaya ... Nedderschemer gibt alles ! 

An der Gampe Thaya war Teamkollege Andre dran .... Minibike fahren. Gute Haltungsnoten nur im Abgang etwas herb auf's Kreuz gelegt. Viel gelacht und weiter. Über Schotterpiste noch paar Meter runter und dann auf Teer hoch nach Hochsölden. Dort in den Leiterbergtrail hinein. Einfach genial das Teil. An der Leiterberg Alm war ich dann dran. Sackhüpfen in einer Laufradtasche ... meine Herren ... ich hatte Puls 200 danach ! Egal eine Gaudi war's ! Weiter runter den Trail verfolgen. Unterwegs paar Biker eingesammelt die das noch nicht kannten und sich sonst verfahren hätten. Der Fairnesspokal wäre uns zumindest nicht mehr zu nehmen  Unterwegs wieder abgestempelt, Stempel No. 4 eingetütet. Unten angekommen nach Sölden ausgerollt. Auch hier merkte man die Jagd nach den Sekunden ... dicken Trittes rasten die Biker zurück zur Gondel.






Hubi beim Sackhüpfen 

Oben angekommen ging's in die zweite Abfahrt, Stempel 5 und 6 sollten folgen. Über den Urweg rüber zur Gaislachalm und von dort aus über den Löples Trail rüber zur Sonneckalm.Von der Gaislachalm musste kurz geschoben werden dann ging's ratz fatz zum Sonneck. Dort ich nochmal an der Reihe. Andre musste mich mit verbundenen Augen um einen Slalomparcour dirigieren. Wie wir später erfuhren durften die ersten wohl noch an den Schultern dirigieren da dies wohl zu schnell und zu einfach war durften wir nur noch dirigieren. Soviel zu "gleiches recht für alle " Uns egal, wir waren zum Spass hie und den netten Mädels kann man nicht böse sein . Zurück zur Gaislachalm. Wir nahmen den Trail, einfacher wäre die Skipiste gewesen aber wo bleibt den da der Spass ! Den Urweg weiter runter geschrabbelt. Im Steilstück der Stempler .... Anker werfen. Meine Herren hat die Bremse gestunken. Wupp ... fast wieder unten. Fast. Einmal könnten wir jetzt links über Asphalt ganz schnell runter fahren oder rechts via Teäre Line Trail .....was tun ??? Die Entscheidung war ganz klar und schnell gefallen: Trail !!! Wir sind schließlich zum Spass hier ! 






Und wieder hinauf 





"Blindenstation" am Sonneck. 

Auf zum letzten Gefecht ! Und was für eins. Bis zur Stallwiesen Alm lagen 600hm am Stück vor uns. Vor 5-6Wochen hätte ich mich darüber noch kaputt gelacht und wär's einfach hochgestampft. Div. Magenkrankheiten und Krankenhausaufenthalte später war meine Kondition vergleichbar mit der eines Faultiers ! Noch nie hab ich mir so viel Sorgen um 600hm gemacht, Egal ich wollte es schaffen. Die ersten 300hm gingen  dann auch ganz gut, zwar im Rentnerblatt aber es ging. Höhenmeter 300-400 nahm ich dann mal per Fussbetrieb wie so viele andere auch bereits. 400-500 ging wieder per pedalbetrieb 500-580 wieder zu Fuss und die letzten 20hm schrubbte ich wieder auf dem Rad hoch. Immer mal wieder an der Flasche genuckelt so schraubte ich mich zwar sehr langsam nach oben aber ich hatte es geschafft. Dabei zeigte sich unser Teamspirit. Andre blieb stets an meiner Seite und wartet geduldig an den Kehren auf mich. Irgendwann ist jeder mal der letzte nicht wahr ? Heute war ich es. Egal oben. Also ran an die Spielerei. Mit einem Leatherman sollte eine Schraube in ein Hartholz gedreht werden. Super wenn man die lange Schraube bekommt und einen von Heimwerkerkings runtergenudelten Kreutzschlitz vorfindet. Egal ich würgte das Teil ins Holz. Andre eben so, den der Trick war das beide hier oben ankommen mussten um den Stempel zu bekommen. Clever gemacht !






Hubi kämpft im Anstieg 

 Nach den Strapazen am Aufstieg gönnten wir uns eine Trinkpause auf der Alm. Ich schob 1 L Johannisbeerschorle rein, Andre 1L Radler ... Tank voll ... weiter geht's ! Ein letzter Trail, ein letzter Stempel. Ein ruppiger seiner Zunft war der Stallwiesentrail. "Flowig" stand im Trailguide. Wir würden sagen 50% Flow, 50% Holter die Polter ! Egal, bergab standen wir noch im Saft und es ging einiges. Dann ein Abzweig. Auf der Karte nicht zu erkennen. 50/50 Joker für den Stempel. Doch halt ! Da unten stehen welche ! Fieses Dingen ... da könnte man glatt an der Stempelstation vorbei fahren. Also rein den Stempel und ab dafür ... Zieleinlauf. Holger Meyer himself erwartet uns bereits. Am Ende hats für Platz 70 gereicht, in Anbetracht dessen das ich uns als "Sportinvalide" viel zeit am Berg beschert habe geht das vollkommen in Ordnung. Und erst recht weil wir viel Spass auf den Trails und an den Hütten hatten.

Erwähnenswert finde ich noch den allgemein superfreundlichen Umgang unter uns Bikern, das kennt man von Marathons anders. Auch den Wanderern gegenüber wurde hier immer respektvoll umgegangen. Und ausserdem: wer mal das letzte was der Bikemarkt so Bike -und Bekleidungsmäßig zu bieten hat sehen will, der muss nicht zur Eurobike sondern kann das auch hier bei der Schnitzeljagd. Man was stylische Leute mit übelsten Prügeln ... Geilomat !







Der letzte Stempel 

Abends gab's dann noch Schnitzelparade im Marco's einem Szenetreff in Sölden. Danach noch Siegerehrung und Tombola wo wirklich viele Preise verlost wurden. Wir gingen leider leer aus, egal, Schnitzel hat geschmeckt ! Ach ja noch was: selten so viele Bärte mit Kappen gesehen .... warum müssen die alle gleich aussehen nur weil sie alle dem Enduro Hype hinterher rennen ?  Alles in allem aber ein super Tag auf dem Bike, Wetter super, Trails super, Schnitzel super !






Rasende Eifelschnitzel im Ziel 





Bei uns gab's statt ner Sektdusche halt Gardenadusche 
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (1. Juli 2016)

HUHU
Ich glaube nächstes Jahr müsst ihr mich mal mitnehmen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2016)

Dann brauchen wir noch einen Teampartner für Dich 
Bis ja in kürze mitm Dackelschneider da ... wie gesagt leih dir da mal einen Prügel und Dampf mal die Trails runter is echt der Hit !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2016)

*Sölden Tag 4 - Chillout im Tal & am Berg*

Sonntag ... der letzte Tag unserer Sölden Reise. Ein paar Wolken am Himmel, aber auch Sonne und vor allem kein Regen. Für heute hätten wir verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Scott Bikes testen ... och nö. Mit Holger Meyer auf Tour ins Gebiet ... eigentlich coole Idee aber der Endurobart-Faktor leider etwas groß da haben wir uns gestern Abend schon sattgesehen. Letzte Möglichkeit: noch in paar unbekannte Trails erkunden ... jo das machen wir !













In der Kühtrainschlucht

Also ging's nach dem frühstück erstmal das Tal herauf. Läppische 120hm lagen zwischen uns und dem Trail in der "Kühtrainschlucht". Was für ein Naturspektakel und Getöse hier ! Hier zwängt sich die Ötz durch einen schmalen Einschnitt. Aufgepumpt durch jede Menge Schmelzwasser ergab das ohrenbetäubendes Getöse. Der Trail verlief herrlich geschmeidig immer an der Kante aber nie wirklich schwer. In seichtem Wellaform cruisten wir ihn hinab. Ein kleiner Leckerbissen ... vielleicht nicht so anspruchsvoll wie die Trails am Berg dafür aber echt was für Naturliebhaber ... uuuund hier unten ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht so viel los wie am Berg. 






Eingang Kaiserwald 







Wasserfall Atterbach 





Nedderscheme am Wasserfall Atterbach 





Killerplautze am Wasserfall Atterbach 

Zurück nach Sölden rollten wir entspannt auf der Strasse. Dort angekommen widmeten wir uns dem zweiten Trail im Tal. Dem Kaiserbergtrail am nördlichen Ortsausgang von Sölden. Ein paar Kilometerchen auf Teer dann zweigte rechts hinauf die Forstpiste in den Kaiserwald ab. 100hm später standen wir staunend vor dem Wasserfall des Atterbach's ! Ein Bach ahh ja, sowas wäre bei uns in der Eifel ein Touri-Highlght seines gleichen, hier nur einer von vielen ! Am Wasserfall findet man auch gleichzeitig den Einstieg in den Trail. Herrlicher flow, über saftigen Waldboden schossen wir daher. Schnell hatten wir die drei Italiener die uns zuvor im Anstieg überholt hatten wieder eingeholt. Carbon is halt nich alles Jungs !






Kaiserwaldtrail 





Rettenbachtrail 





Leiterberg ... wir hatten auch im Regen Spass 

Nach diesem feinen Pfädchen cruisten wir wieder zurück nach Sölden. Dort nahmen wir die Gondel um auf den Berg zu kommen. Oben ziemlich nebelig und frisch ... Zeit für ein Mittagessen. Über Bartigs Bödele fuhren wir hinüber zur Rettenbachalm. Mittlerweile kann man's hier gut laufen lassen wenn man's etwas kennt, die zwei Hipsterbärte mit Scott 650B+ Bikes hätten wahrscheinlich nicht gedacht das man mit nem Baumarktsbike hier so zügig durchschiessen kann  Auf der Rettenbachalm, die Bärte hatten mich zur Genugtuung auf dem Asphaltstück überholt, liessen wir uns die Jause schmecken. Lecker !









Ohne Worte

So ... wie geht's weiter ? Erstmal wieder hinab schlödern und dann nochmal plödern ! Abgemacht ! In Hochsölden schliessen wir wieder auf den Leiterbergtrail auf. Einfach zu herrlich das Stück das wollten wir nochmal gesehen haben bevor es wieder ins Flachland geht. Leider kommt man hier wieder an der Edelweisshütte vorbei ... zwei Schnaps zwei Kaffe ...uh Regen ! Das war nicht geplant. Regenschauer drinnen abgewartet dann ging's weiter. Jetzt zeigten die Trails ich wahres Gesicht ... der Regen schippt nochmal einen Schwierigkeitsgrad drauf. Viele Wurzeln und Steine wollen einem das Leben schwer machen .... muss man seine Linie suchen und dann durchrutschen halt. Geht auch nur'n bisschen langsamer und vorsichtiger. Wir flutschten also weiter durch den Leiterbegrtrail gefolgt vom Kreuzwegtrail. Unten fing's dann richtig an zu schütten ... wir beschlossen den letzten unbekannten Trail, den Plödern, für den nächsten Urlaub aufzuschieben. Schliesslich war er eine schwarze Piste und wir wollten unsere Sturz- und Pannenstatistik nicht noch ins Leben rufen müssen. So endet ein wiedermal grandioser Biketag .... abends gab's Pasta und Schland gewann 3:0 ... Perfekt !






High Noon am Waschpaltz 


*Das große Söldenfazit:*
Wer auf Naturbelassene Trails steht und nicht diese Retortenfliegerei wie in den Bikeparks haben will der ist in Sölden bestens aufgehoben. Die Trails sind allerdings nichts für blutige Anfänger, zwar kann man in der Teäre Line im Prinzip auch locker runterrollen die Kehren jedoch sind hin und wieder auch mal steiler angelegt. Zudem im unteren Teilabschnitt ist die Teäre auch relativ anspruchsvoll. Fortgeschrittene kommen hier aber voll auf ihre Kosten. Zudem findet man hier eine nahezu perfekte Infrastruktur vor. Ok manch einer braucht das auch nicht aber ich find's voll Klasse wenn man mal in ne Hütte einkehren und nen Kaiserschmarrn kredenzen kann. Bikeshops gibt's auch reichlich in Sölden und das Material was die da zum vermieten haben ist allerfeinst ! Zudem sind fast alle Trails mit Lift machbar, ausser die auf der anderen Seite ( Jägersnotsteig, Klebealmtrail ) und die zwei im Tal ( Kühtrainschlucht und Kaiserwald ). Was auch noch möglich wäre wenn weniger Schnee oben liegt wäre Bikestolpern vom Tiefenbach oder Gaislachkogel. Biketechnisch also ein richtig gutes Revier, sehr zu empfehlen. Hoffentlich erhalten Sie sich lange den Charme der Naturtrails ! Im Sommer gehen auch die Preise für die Unterkünfte, wir haben 35€ ÜF bezahlt. Alles top also, für unseren Geschmack !

*Das Schnitzeljagdfazit:*
Tolles Event, kann man mal mitmachen. Die Organisation rund um Holger Meyer und Karen Eller war gut, lustig das Konzept und freundlich familiär die Stimmung. Man fährt viele Trails mit gleichgesinnten und macht zwischendrin auch noch Blödsinn, das sorgt für viel Spass. Die erste Abfahrt vom Gaislachkogel schon ein wenig spektakulär, weniger gut fand ich die halb ambitionierten die einem im Trail tragend entgegen kamen. Nun gut aber die gibt's überall. Wie man das in 2:20 h schafft ist für mich unvorstellbar, das müsste man sich mal genauer angucken wie das gehen soll. Mit Riegelpause im Lift, sonst keinerlei Verzögerungen und wenn man am Berg fit ist kann man sicherlich einiges rausholen ...ebenso vielleicht durch gute Ortskenntnisse... aber über 2h ? A Wahnsinn is des ! Was ich nicht mehr brauch ist die Schnitzelparty, hier war mit der Style -und Hipsterfaktor doch ein wenig zu hoch. Ok, ich als grantiger Kerneifler hab vielleicht keine Ahnung, aber irgendwie laufen se alle gleich rum: de Kerle mit Bart und Ohrenwegmütze und de Mädels mit Zöppe ! Kann man sich mal angucken, muss man aber nicht. 






Hat gehalten ... sieht aber fertig aus: magische Marie 

*Dank:*
einen besonderen Dank an meinen Teampartner Andre alias "De Nedderschemer" der trotz all meiner körperlichen Querelen zur Zeit immer Geduld mit mir hatte und auch nicht gemurrt hat wenn's bergauf diesmal etwas länger gedauert !​
​*Erkenntnis der Woche:* Auch mit Baumarktsbike wird man nicht letzter ! Material wird also überbewertet

*Spruch der Woche:* "... do .... at widde ne Bart !"

Sölden wir kommen bestimmt mal wieder .... irgendwann !

*Links:*
Trailguide Sölden
Bike Republic Sölden
Pension Bergblick​


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2016)

endurobart-faktor...

mmd 

ps: sind das die neuen lycra-schwucken?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juli 2016)

*Und sie rollen wieder .... *

So langsam nehmen wir den Köterbetrieb wieder auf !





Die ersten beiden ReHa - Touren liegen hinter mir ... es kann voran gehen.
Zwar mit kleinen Schritten aber es geht !​


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juli 2016)

Wunderschönet Sommermärchen kreirt, Hörr Eifelbarde! Die Teäre mit nasser Shimano hab' ich auch nitt vergessen - de Kollegas
schauten einen an wie'n Flitzer auffem Fußballplatz....Fein jemaat!...und wie immer schön jeteilt mitte Mannschaft
Ist aber auch ein Schmankerl, datt Terrain - unser Gegenstück zur Schnitzeljagd:




Nordwanderstürmung mitte Küchengabel! Funkie!
Größtes Not-must-Have:




Panoramaweg vom Tiefenbachferner nach Vent - als relaxtes Abschiedsschmankerl gedacht
ging's über Stein und Stein und Stein nach Vent...




DAS definitiv nitt fahrbar - de Gute locker 3x davor den Schemel innet Tal zu schmeissen
weil der entspannte gelbe Strich auffe Panoramakarte einfach gelogen hat...4 Stunden
per Pedes standen 4,5 mittem Bergrad gegenüber....und trotzdem: imma wida!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2016)

Ah, den Panoramaweg nach Vent wollten wir eigentlich auch gemacht haben, da aber über 2500m noch Schnee lag und der Einstig ja bei ca. 3000m am Tiefenbach ist haben wir's dann doch gelassen. Aber das da so viel zu tragen ist hätt ich nicht gedacht der wird ja als "Holy Trail" in den Bikebravos angepriesen wie sauer Bier. Mal sehen vielleicht komm ich ja irgendwann mal in den Genuss dort meine Füsse auch mal auf den fels zu hauen, Wandern ist ja auch schön 

@Pete04 Seid ihr die Strasse zum Gletscher geshuttelt ? Sind ja selbst wenn ich Geislachkogel Mitte aus der Gondel anfahre noch satte 1100hm


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2016)

Für Frouws Genuss nahm man den Bus! Watt die Heulerei abber nitt schmälerte....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Für Frouws Genuss nahm man den Bus! Watt die Heulerei abber nitt schmälerte....



Postbus oder was fährt da hoch ?


----------



## redrace (13. Juli 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Postbus oder was fährt da hoch ?


Normaler Lininenbus mit Radanhänger!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2016)

Ah Danke !
Wobei man ja auch was am Berg "ehrlich" erkämpfen muss und da rauf geht's ja auf Asphalt mit gemächlichen Steigungen ... mal sehen wann es uns wieder da hin verschlägt !


----------



## sun909 (13. Juli 2016)

Schicke Bilder, Hubi!

Fein, dass du wieder ordentlich Biken kannst 

Schönen Gruss und bis bald


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Juli 2016)

Hat gehalten ... sieht aber fertig aus: magische Marie ​Na der sieht aber fertig aus. 
Die Risse sehen ja aus, als wäre der Gummi steinhart?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2016)

Ist ein bekanntes Problem gewesen bei der Marry. Konnt man umtauschen war mir aber zu uffwändig, den nudel ich jetzt noch runter bis die Stollen abfliegen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Juli 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ist ein bekanntes Problem gewesen bei der Marry. Konnt man umtauschen war mir aber zu uffwändig, den nudel ich jetzt noch runter bis die Stollen abfliegen



Okay. 
Heißt das, dass bei neueren Marrys das nicht mehr auftritt  (auftreten soll)?
Habe nämlich erst letzten Monat ne Marry aufgezogen.


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juli 2016)

Niemals würd' ich den Hubi umtauschen - deswegen Gentlemens-Agreement: allet auf Anfang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Okay.
> Heißt das, dass bei neueren Marrys das nicht mehr auftritt  (auftreten soll)?
> Habe nämlich erst letzten Monat ne Marry aufgezogen.



Nein angeblich haben sie das wohl im Griff.
Meiner ist noch von Ende 2014. Wurde auch hier im Forum öfters diskutiert z.B. : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magic-mary-hat-risse-und-stollen-loesen-sich.709479/

Das hatte bei mir aber rein optische Auswirkungen, keine Stollen abgerissen oder so, ist auch dicht, fahre die Marry Schlauchlos


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. Juli 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nein angeblich haben sie das wohl im Griff.
> Meiner ist noch von Ende 2014. Wurde auch hier im Forum öfters diskutiert z.B. : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magic-mary-hat-risse-und-stollen-loesen-sich.709479/
> 
> Das hatte bei mir aber rein optische Auswirkungen, keine Stollen abgerissen oder so, ist auch dicht, fahre die Marry Schlauchlos



Na dann sollte es bei mir ja besser sein. Habe den erst im Frühjahr gekauft, nachdem er einige Zeit nicht lieferbar war. 
Ist aber schon erstaunlich, dass er trotz dieser Risse schlauchlos dicht ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juli 2016)

*Im ReHa-Modus*

So ich drehe weiter meine Runden im ReHa-Modus. Das heisst konkret: Chillout Tempo...hab sogar mal den alten Pulsmesser hervorgekramt  damit ich ein Auge drauf hab was so innen drinne abgeht. Im Schnitt versuch ich so 130 Umdrehungen zu treten und bei max. 160 wird der Rettungsanker geworfen. Damit komm ich zur Zeit ganz gut Rund und es macht Freude wieder im Sattel zu sitzen. Da machen sogar die schon 1000ml befahrenen Trails wieder Spass, man merkt halt eben erst immer was einem fehlt wenn man's nicht mehr hat oder machen kann ! 


So ging's heute über "Oldschool-Trails" in den Hardwald






Den alten Schützengräben Trail kann man eigentlich immer noch vergessen. Zwar kann man ihn noch ein ganzes Stück befahren ist aber im Prinzip eine Sackgasse so das man alles wieder hochdämmeln muss will man nicht durchs Unterholz stampfen. Die Förster hier sind echte Vollpfosten ! Überall werfen die die Pfade mit Holz zu, am Decke Tünnes sogar einen offiziellen Wanderweg. Diese Torfköpfe !

Ich nahm am Ausgang dann die üblichen drei Kehren vom Kreuz herunter. Einfach zu fahren aber spassig





Auf dem Heimweg bei Satzvey fand ich dann die Überreste einer Radrebellen Tour 





Und da ich schonmal in der Nähe war rauschte ich meinen Lieblingstrail bei den Catstones runter. Leider wie immer viel zu kruz aber mit viel Flow.





Abschliessend nochmal den heiligen Berg runter und dann standen zu Hause zumindest schonmal 40km und 750hm auf dem Zeiger. Ich weiss keine weltmeisterliche Leistung aber für mich ganz ok, langsam aber mühselig .....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2016)

*Well Done !*

Poah Ey, war dat Lecka warm gestern wa ? Selbst um 18:00 Uhr als ich loseierte warens noch satte 31°C
Kurz hinter Kommern tief im Busch war das Fleisch bereits "Well Done" ! Ich stellte auf Kiemenatmung um wie man am Bild erkennen kann:





Eine Abkühlung musste her, als Steuerte ich Bad Breitenbenden an um dort das Römerbad aufzusuchen.
Ich muss wohl mal ein ernstes Wort mit dem Bademeister sprechen, das Römerbad ist in einem desolaten Zustand,
da holt man sich ja eine blutige Nase:





Das auf und ab im Feytal schlauchte ganz schön. So nutzte ich die örtlichen Gegebenheiten für eine kurze Rast
Hubi auf Ausguck eifler Art:





Das sieht man dann wenn man da so sitz und chillt. Pflugberg in Richtung Wallenthaler Höhe:





Am Schluss nahm ich dann altbekannte und vergessene Pfade am heiligen Berg unter die Stollen.





Zu Hause wartete dann reichlich kühles Nass für den Hals und später für den Kopf .... man man das war lecker Warm !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2016)

Gestern noch Brutkasten ......heute die Kommerner Seenplatte
Meine Herren das habe ich in meinem Leben hier noch nicht gesehen und ich wohne schon 41 Jahre hier !

Morgen wird weiter gescheppt !





















Echt scheiss sowas  ... die armen Schweine unten im Dorf !


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juli 2016)

gut, daß du am berg gebaut hast!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2016)

Jo muss aber morgen mal die Abläufe der Fensterprofile checken ... da hats durch gedrückt.
Jammern auf hohem Niveau gegen die ausm Dorf


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Juli 2016)

Die armen.... Hoffe die Folgen halten sich in Grenzen!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juli 2016)

Da muss schleunigst 'ne Erntedank-Bikerprozession her um dem Wetterunbill zu stoppen - deine Hagelkörnerpics ausse jungen Vorzeit
hallen hier ja noch nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (22. Juli 2016)

Puh, eine Menge Wasser. Bei uns sind drei Tropfen runter gekommen und 5 Km weiter standen die Straßen auch kurz unter Wasser.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juli 2016)

Ja, war schon krass gestern, was da auf einmal runter kam.  Haus auf dem Berg ist top. Meins steht auf 501 m. Die Sintflut kann kommen.


----------



## sibu (22. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte morgen eine kleine Eifelrunde drehen: Gerolstein, Dreiländereck B-L-D, Bleialf, Jünkerath. Weiß jemand, wie es dort aussieht?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2016)

Genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen da diese Unwetter aber sehr lokal stattfinden wird's nicht überall wüst aussehen
Bei uns wars gestern so von Kall bis Firmenich/Obergartzem so heftig
Der Bach bei uns war auch heute morgen schon wieder fast im alten Bett, Pegel geschätze 0,5 gegen gestern 4-5m. Echt abartig wieviel da auf einmal runter kommt


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juli 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ... Haus auf dem Berg ist top. Meins steht auf 501 m. Die Sintflut kann kommen.



jou, nach tage/wochen/monatelangem sintflut-regen geht dein berg dann auf talfahrt und dein haus spielt arche noah


----------



## sibu (22. Juli 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, war schon krass gestern, was da auf einmal runter kam.  Haus auf dem Berg ist top. Meins steht auf 501 m. Die Sintflut kann kommen.


Auch das ist keine Garantie: Beim letzten Unwetter in Godesberg / Mehlem war ich ein paar Tage später an der Fritzdorfer Mühle - die höchste Erhebung zwischen Rhein und Swistbach. Keine 800 m bzw. 50 hm unterhalb des "Gipfels" war soviel Wasser auf dem Feldweg (Bach gibt es da noch keinen), dass Keller vollgelaufen waren. Hinter dem "Berg" auf der Leeseite lag noch das Stroh auf den Erdbeerfeldern, obhwohl die Reihen in Falllinie ausgerichtet waren. Auch die Haribo-Baustelle hat vergleichsweise wenig abbekommen, obwohl sie keine 2 km von der gefluteten A61 weg liegt. 

Und wenn die Flut im Tal mal noch höher kommt, kommen bald die Holländer in die Eifel und bleiben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2016)

Also Syrer ... Afgahnen ... Nordafrikaner ... da ist der Eifler ja freundlich und tolerant ... aber Holländern ...... ???


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juli 2016)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... und dein haus spielt arche noah



Gut, das mein Haus überwiegend aus Holz besteht. Dann schwimmt es sogar wie eine Arche. 

@sibu : Ich glaube, deine Tour kannst du getrost fahren. Bin grad von meiner Morgenrunde zurück und die Sonne hat das ganze Nass schon wieder verdunsten lassen.


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juli 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also Syrer ... Afgahnen ... Nordafrikaner ... da ist der Eifler ja freundlich und tolerant ... aber Holländern ...... ???


Bitte auch immer wieder die Hannoveraner nennen (Achtung, nitt Pferderasse!) - hier soll keine Gemengelage entstehen!
(Trägt im Köterverbund gerne karierte Buxe, toleranter Typ, Pfundskerl - aber mer weiss ett ja nie!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2016)

Latürlich den kann und darf man nicht unterschlagen ! Nich mehr ganz so ein pfundskerl, hat in Afrika schwer an Masse verloren, man munkelt er hätte dort heimlich trainiert. Aber immer noch ein echter Kerl


----------



## Pete04 (23. Juli 2016)

Reusper -  die Reichweite der legendären Kötertouren hat der Lurch im Einfluß der Spargelwiesen glatt unterschätzt; 
von der einen oder anderen Randonee war die Rede, auch Alpen kamen vor....mit Afrika schiesst die Köterbande latürnich
glatt die Tour de France durch den Zaun! Mitbringsel? Polygamer Mehrfachherrscher? Ring durche Nase?
Burkinischen Fullface mit Sehschlitz aus glutenfreier Baumwolle? Datt Netz will mehr!......


----------



## H-P (25. Juli 2016)

Aber Afgahnen sind doch auch nur Hunde.

Aber so wie die aussehen, haben die nix mit dreckige Köter zu tun.


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juli 2016)

Wußte garnich' datt vom Dackel mal 'ne Kaltblüterlinie abtrainiert wurde!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Juli 2016)

* Jemöenkk Trailrockers *​
 Soderle...nachdem sich das Wasser weitestgehenst ausunserm Kaff verzgen hat kann der Bikebetrieb auch wieder aufgenommen werden. ünf rheudige Hunde fanden sich heute zum gemeinsamen Trailgefräse ein. Steigeisen, Fötschensföhle, Schnippi, Össkerchene Joung und Killerplautze zogen im Formationsflug gen Kermeter. Wetter war ok, nich zu war nich zu kalt paar Wölkchen ......​



_Die Recken im verbotenen Land _

 Dort angekommen suchten wir einen erstes Pfädchen auf, dies war leicht zu finden befand sich doch am Eingang ein Schild "Hier biken besonders schön" ... war son Fahrrad drauf. Ich glaube früher hiess das mal Kaisereiche. Egal wir genossen den seeehr geschmeidigen Pfad. Unten rum muss der sich aber mal rasieren, ziemlich zugewuchert das Teil. Wir buchsierten uns wie die Bulldozer durch die Sträucher.​



_Ab durch die Hecke _

 Nächster Halt....Üüüülewääch. Steil bergan vorbei am Jugendheim jetzt Flüchtlingsunterkunft. Poah eh Rentnerblatt am glöhe ..... Aber dann waren wir oben und schossen sogleich wieder hinab. Allgemeines Üben an der Vorletzen und letzten Kehre. Letzte Kehre ist machbar wurde festgestellt, Vorletzte sowieso. Jeder hat das aber so seine eigenen Vorlieben was die Kurventechnik angeht. ​



_Kurventechnik 1: der Rumrutscher 
_



_Kurventechnik 2: der Umsetzer _​



_Kurventechnik 3: der Abbieger _​ 



_Kurvntechnik 4: der Schleicher _​
 Onge ! Un wenn me Onge ös moss me wödde eroppe. Dies geschah per "Zungenweg" auf den Hohenfried. Oben erstma Riegelpäuschen. Dann schossen wir den geschmeidigen Pfad nach Jemöenkk zurück. Herrlich ... paar Serpentinchen nur aber schnuckelig angelegt. An der Urft entlang nahmen wir die Überführung nach Kall um dort das Buntsandsteintrailchen aufzusuchen. Auch hier ziemlich zugeuchert, kommt wohl alles durch das feucht warme Wetter die letzten Wochen.​



_Zungenweg
_
 Ein letztes Highlight folgte, von Gemünd machten wir uns auf den "Beiwagentrail" aufzusuchen. Am Kallbach ein kleines treppchen hochgetragen und schwupss ging's schon wieder volle bombe durch den herrlich geschmeidigen Pfad nach Sötenich. Was ein Schmaus.  Sanft geschwungen herrlich durch den Wald saugts einen hier durch. Leider viel zu kurz, der könnte ruhig dreimal so lang sein.​



_Kötertruppe _




_Viel Geld für nichts ...Beschilderung freifahrt-eifel _​
 So nun stand die Heimreise an ...da einer der Herren bereits trocken gfahren hatte nahmen wir einen kleinen Tankstopp am Getränkemarkt in Kall. Brause weggezischt und weiter ging's .... volle brause in Richtung Heimat. Volle Brause sammelte ich unterwegs noch hinterlassenschaften diverser Hunde auf... buäääh ! Das müsste man den Hundebesitzern al unter die Nase nageln ...eine abartige Sauerei ist das liebe Hundebesitzer !​



_Bundsandsteinpfädchen bei Kall _​





_Tankstopp ..... 
_



_.... volle Brause 
_
 Kein Einlauf in Kommern ohne Pizzatrail, daher buchsierten wir unsnochmal einpaar Meter nach oben um dann den durch den Starkregen freigespülten jetz therrlich griffigen Pizzatrail die Tour abzuschliessen. Wir liessen die Tour daraufhin in der hiesigen Gastronomie ausklingen ....fein fein meine Herren, das warmal wieder ein prima Touürschjen.​



_So kann eine Tour ausklingen ! _​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2016)

*Leogang 2016 - Auf Schnorchelpatroulie*
 

Alle Jahre wieder....ist Urlaub angesagt. Da es uns letztes Jahr in Leogang so gut gefallen hat sind wir auch dieses Jahr nochmal dort hin gereist. Eingebucht haben wir uns wieder in der Riederalm, weil man dort so richtig verwöhnt wird und jede Menge Annehmlichkeiten hat, Lage ist perfekt und die Leutz dort sind auch alle super nett und freundlich. Mit dabei war diesmal die ganze Eifelgang, alles in allem 10 Erwachsene und 7 Kinder, so war dann auch mal Wandern & Co angesagt.






_Auffahrt zur Asitz _
 

Dennoch hatte ich mein Bike ganz unauffällig auf dem Heckträger nach Österreich geschmuggelt. Hatte ich doch vor kurzemwas von "Home of lässig"  und "Big 10 - Die längsteEndurotour Europas" in der Bikebravo gelesen. Die Big 5 kenne ich ja noch von letztes Jahr daher wollt ich dieses Jahr mal an zwei Tagen die Big 10 durchziehen. Es war Dienstag, der Wetterbericht war nicht der beste aber nicht Hoffnungslos. Morgens schien sogar hier und da die Sonne durch die Wolken ..... Ticket an der Rezeption gelöst, Bike ausm Keller geholt und los ging's auf die Trails.

Erste Auffahrt per Gondel auf die Asitz. Kein Regen nur bisschen Nebel Wolken ganz oben. Dafür um kurz nach Neun nix los hier oben. Ich Trete in die Pedale, erstmal in den herrlichen Schönleitentrail hinüber nach Schönleiten. Herrlich wieder Bergluft zu schnuppern. Feucht nur von unten so brauste ich daher. Zwei Kehren hinauf getragen da war ich auch schon drüben. Es folgte der Wurzeltrail zum Kohlmaiskopf. Was ein gezappel am Lenker, alles feucht hier so keilt der Prügel immer weiter aus. Aber Spass machts trotzdem. Der Trick ist einfach die richtige Geschwindigkeit zu halten denn zu langsam bleibt man an den Wurzeln hängen, zu schnell rutscht man nur rum.





_Schönleitentrail _

Unterwegs fing's dann leicht an zu tröpfeln. Im Wald .... als ich bei der Kohlmais aus dem Wald rauskam und in den Panoramatrail einbog fing's dann so richtig an zu schütten. Zwei Kehren später war ich bis auf die Bikebüchs nass. Meine Herren .... das lief oben nur so rein und unten wieder raus. Egal volle bombe runter hier. Hüpfen klappt langsam auch immer besser. Anlieger fetzten macht auch Bock .... aus dem Panoramatrail raus nahm ich aufschluss auf die Milka Line. Es schüttet immer noch wie aus Kübeln, mir ist's inzwischen egal, hab ich doch das "Scheissegal" Stadium erreicht.

Die Milka Line zog ich dann auch in einem Rutsch durch, keine Sau unterwegs. Kann man's laufen lassen. Da esimmer noch volles ROhr Nass vom Himmel fällt entschied ich den heutigen Tag dann doch bei Pool & Sauna zu verbringen. Das hat keinen Sinn, da saufe ich spätestens am Hackelberger vollends ab. Also Rückweg antreten. Mit 5 weiteren Bikern quetsche ich mich in die Kohlmaibahn. Unter mir entsteht sofort eine riesige Pfütze. Ungläubig gucken mich die andern vier an, sie haben eine geführte Tour gebucht ... na Mahlzeit ei dem Wetter ! Einer hat weder Regenjacke noch sonst was dabei, radelt in Spandex und Trötchen mit Turnschuhen ... aber ne Trinkflasche hat er zumindest am Bike.





_Im Wurzeltrail zur Kohlmais _

Oben angekommen geht's wieder über den Wurzeltrail zurück zur Asitz. Unterwegs treffe ich auf noch eine Gruppe die sich hier ziemlich schwer tun. Ich ernte wieder ungläubige Blicke als ich wie ein Kanickel Haken über die Wurzeln schlage. Wie sagen wir Eifler noch: "Trödde .... ned Schwaaade" Ziemlich abgewrackt schiesse ich noch den Schönleitentrail entlang bevor ich an der Asitz vor der Wahl stehe. Links Hot Shots rechts Hangman ? Ich entscheide mich für den neuen Hot Shots Trail, hat der Hangman doch ein paar fiese Stellen parat die ich im Regen nicht unbedingt brauche.

Der Hot Shots ist eine wahre Wonne! Astrein das Teil .... Fullgaaaaaz ! Anlieger an Anlieger fetzt man runter, immer wieder kleine Hüpfeinlagen. Super ! Ich bin im rausch, ich hänge gleich noch den Hangman II dran der ist ähnlich ... "gatschig" ist er so sagen die einheimischen. Die Magic Marry wird's schon richten. Ich baller ab .... links rechts link rechts immer weiter ... was für ein Rausch. Eine KNappe viertel Stunde später stehe ich patschnass aber trotzdem Glücklich wieder vor dem Hotel. Reinige Mensch und Maschiene bevor ich mich über eine zünftige Jase hermache. 





_Pitsche Patsche 
_
 
Trotz dem abgesoffenen Tag doch noch ein chilliges Ründchen. Kann man auch mal machen, schliesslich Ist Urlaub Urlaub und man muss sich nicht mmer unter Druck setzen. So war's dann doch ein zwar kurzes aber lecka Trailintermezzo ! Mal sehen was am zweiten Tag dan nnoch geht ......





_Am Eingang zum neuen Hot-Shots Trail ... macht auch im Regen Spass ohne Ende ! _​


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2016)

Enn feuchtes Büxchen hab' ich bis innen Jahrhundertniederschlag in Ischgl gerettet, leven Hubäät! Hät dir järn de Partie jestanden im Glemmtal; nass werden kammers schliesslich auch zusammen...☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2016)

Irgendwann treffen wir zwei Glemmergirls schon noch zusammen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2016)

*Leogang 2016 - Rookies Day*

So der ganz große Regen scheint abgezogen. Die Entscheidung gestern abzubrechen war goldrichtig. Es hat den ganzen Nachmittag und Abend noch wie aus Eimern gegossen. Heute sind nur läppische Schäuerchen angesagt. Und heute kommen die Kinder dran. Drei pänz waren willig mal die Gegend anzutesten. Chillmaster Julian, Speedy Manu und Trailjunkey Henry warenmit von der Partie, begleitet durch die Daddys und Onkel Hubert.​


​


​



Speedy Manu im Hangman 2

 Nachdem das Material bei Sport Mitterer abgegriffen war, testeten die Kids die "Rookies" Strecken am Bikepark. Das lief schonmal ganz gut. Die Drei schlagen sich Wacker in den kleinen Anliegern und Tables. Danach ging's ein wenig auf Tour. Ich hatte den Gunzi Trail rausgesucht. DerWar in der nähe des Birnbachlochs. Satte 250hm mussten die kleinen Stengel nun erstmal bewältigen. Hier und da wurde was geschoben und bisschen Päuschen gemacht aber letztlich habens die Kerlchen geschafft.



​


​



Chlillmaster Julijan im Hangman 2 
​
 Dan waren wir da am Gunzi Trail, welcher nach dem "Gunzreit Hof" ganz in der Nähe benannt ist. Der Trail selber war dann eher .... kurz ! recht einfach zu fahren war dei Singletrailspass schon nach gut 200m vorbei. Schade, schlecht war der nicht angelegt für die Kid. Egal wir traten den Heimweg an, Mittagspause war angesagt. Wir fuhren mit dem Lift hinauf auf dei Stöcklalm. Dort gab's dann  ausreichend Pommes und Kaiserschmarrn. Biken macht hungrig jaja.​
​


​


​


​



Die Rookies im Bikepark 

 So nun ging's ans eingemachte .... zwei Aspiranten wollten den Hangman 2 testen, Trailjunkey Henry nahm mit Papa die Schotterabfahrt. So Schossen wir dann die Anlieger des Hangmans hinunter. Und auch hier schlugen sich die Jungs wacker. Gar nicht mal solangsam die Kerlchen, hatte kaum Zeit die Kamera zu zücken. Für Achtjährige Flachlandtirole schon ganz ordentlich ... da hab ich hier schon Fullface bepackte Erwachsene hier langsamer runterkrepeln sehen. Das Grinsen war breit als wir wieder unten waren. Das schreite nach einem Nachschlag. Alles oder nichts jetzt geht's ganz nach oben.​



Unsere 3 Rookies ... Henry, Manu, Juli 

 Das ging ganz Easy mit der Löwen Alpincard, ein nettes Schmankerl unserer Unterkunft mit der man pro Tag eine Berg und Talfahrt für lau hat. Oben ging's dann auch gleich los, der Tross schoss den Hot Shots hinab. Geilomat den Kerlchen beim biken zu zusehen, kanns kaum erwarten bis meiner auch so weit ist. Fettes Grinsen unterm viel zu großen Helm. Ab der Mitte nahmen wir nochmal den Hangman 2. Jetz tging's richtig zur Sache. Der ein oder andere ein wenig übermütig aber alles sturzfrei abgegangen. Zu guter letzt konnten die Kids sich dann noch ein wenig auf den Rookie Strecken austoben. Abends schmeckte die Jause dann noch um so besser. So mussat sein !​



Die ganze Meute ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2016)

* Leogang 2016 - Big 6 ...geht doch ! *​
 So, es ist Samstag, der Urlaub neigt sich so langsam dem Ende zu. Die letzten drei Tage gab's immer wieder Regen, heuer ist Sonne pur gemeldet. Ich mach nochmal einen Versuch auf den Big 5. Löse am Morgen mein Ticket und setze mich in dei Asitzbahn. Oben herrliche Wetterinversion. Den Dunst im Tal übersteigt man schnell. Um kurz nach Neun ist hier oben noch nicht viel los, ich geniesse die Ruhe auf dem Schönleitentrail. Auf dem Wurzeltreil zur Kohlmais ist dann schon mehr los, einige Biker kommen mir entgegen. Besonders bleibt mir dabei in ignorantes "älteres" Pärchen in Erinnerung. Tschuldigung nochmal das ich es wagen konnte am gleichen Samstag wie die den gleichen Tral zu befahren... unerhöhrt von mir !​



_Schönleitentrail ... Astrein ! _




_Rechts die Glocknergruppe im Dunst 
_



_Panorama an der Milka Line _




_Da geht's lang ! _

 Ab der Kohlmais nahm ich nochmal die gleiche Variante vom verregneten Dienstag, diesmal jedoch bei herrlichem Sonnenschein. Die Variante über Panoramatrail  und Milkaline gefällt viel besser, dazwischen hatte ich noch den Eggertrail eingebaut. Auch nett. Finde ich viel besser als die ursprüngliche Big 5 Route über die Schotterpiste zum Spielberghaus und nach Saalbach. Unten war dann die Hölle los. Endlosschlange an der Kohlmais, ich rüber zum Schattberg Express, auch hier eine Schlange. Am Lift kriege ich noch'n Anpfiff das ich beim nächsten Mal das Bike zu putzen habe bevor ich es zur Gondel bringe. Alaska, die Herren,  weiss zwar nich was das bringen soll, denn die Schuhe und Bikehose lassen schliesslich auch Dreck in der Kabine​



_Schattbergpanorama _




_Eingang Bergstadl _




_Bergstadl ... da geht's zur Sache 
_
 Egal, ich war wieder oben und zwar am Schattberg Ost und musste nun wieder zum Schattberg West. Dazwischen ein kurzes X-Line intermezzo und satte 150hm ... die sogenannte Schiebeparade zieht den Hang rauf. Ich komme diesmal erstaunlich weit, 3/4 der Strecke schaffe ich fahrender Weise. Am Ende wird's jedoch mega steil und die Pumpe hämmert mir bis zum Kopf, also bisschen Fussbetrieb. Apropos Betrieb .... der ist hier oben reichlich ! Ich hadere ... Bergstadel ! Ich bilde mir ein das dort weniger los ist, gilt er doch als fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll. Andererseits hadere ich mit mir selber ob ich dem gewachsen bin .... ach egal ich fahre am Abzweig einfach hinein. 




_Man sieht nicht wie steil es war... ich hatte die Hose braun ! _​



_Auch hier steil wie die Sau ! _

 Die Entscheidung war wieder goldrichtig ! Ich war ab jetzt alleine unterwegs. Keine Sau schien hier rein zu fahren. Warum sah ich dann einige Meter später. What a Trail ! Einiige wenige Stellen bin ich dann auch zu Fuss runtergeturnat aber der größte Teil war eine wahre Wonne. Genau wie ich es liebe ... Naturbelassen und Anspruchsvoll. Immer so gerade an der Grenze für meine persönliche Fahrtechnik, Herrlich !Absätze, Wurzeln, flowige Abschnitte ... ein Fest ! Am Bergstadel selbst guckt mich die halbe Terasse ungläubig an ... wohl komisch das auch al jemand aus der Richtung am Gasthaus vorbei kommt, der Trail Endet direkt an der Jausenstation.​



_Auf dem Weg zum Hasenauer Köpfl 
_



_Panorama vom Reiterkogel _




_Reiterkogel Gipfel _




_Wetterkreutz Trail 
_
 Ich hab keine Zeit für Pause, hab noch viel vor bei dem schönen Wetter. Nächster Trail ist der Buchegg, der zieht sich wieder flowig hinab nach Hinterglemm. Dort steige ich in die Zwölferkogelbahn um den "Grandmaster of Bremswellen" ab zu surfen. Die Z-Line ist dieses Jahr sowas von derbe zerbremst das rappelt einem sämtliche Plomben aus der Kauleiste. Aber Spass machts trotzdem hier runter zu rappeln. Herrlcihh mit was für einem Highspeed man durch die elends großen Holzanlieger pfeffern kann. Fettes Grinsen .... es geht weiter zur Reiterkogelbahn. Natürlich wieder vorher Bike putzen ! Von hier aus nahm ich nicht direkt die Blue Line sondern statte dem Wetterkreuztrail noch einen Besuch ab. Das hiess zunächst mal 350hm wiede rauftreten zum Hasenauer Köpfl und rüber zum Reiterkogel. Dort war dann ein wenig Bikestolpern über den Wanderweg zum Wetterkreuz angesagt. Herrlich bei dem Wetter ! Der Wetterkreuztrail erwies sich dann auch als seeeehr flowiger aber leider viel zu kurzer Trail. ​



_Pause _​



_Tiefe Wälder ... alles bayrischer Staatsforst_​



_Chillout Zone 
_
 Bei der Reiteralm machte ich damm mal Rast. Viele Biker hier .... irgendwie ist dieses ChickiMicki Bikegesültze nicht meine Welt. Sehen und gesehen werden war hier wohl die devise ... aber am Bike nicht ein Schlammspritzer. Endurobärte ohne Ende .... ich bin dann mal wieder weg. Zahlen bitte ! Ich radel hinüber zur Bahn und nehme Aufschluss auf die Blue Line. Pro Line muss nich sein, wollte noch ein wenig Leben ! Auch hier wieder viel Schein als Sein !  Federwegsriesen stehen im Weg rum, Hauptsache ich präsentiere den neuesten Shit in 27,5 Zoll mit Neckbrace und Fullface haste nich gesehen .... wie ... wie kann der mit seine, 26 zoll Baumarktsbike da an mir vorbei fahren ? Oh man ich muss weg hier .....​



_Wurzelbehandlung _​



_Schattberg_

 Ich schlängel mich durch Hinterglemm nach Saalbach ... Betrieb ohne Ende, irgend ein Volksfest ist hier. Ich schaffe es trotzdem zur Kohlmaisbahn. Mit geputztem Bike natürlich wieder ....was für eine Wasserverschwendung ! Würd mich mal interessieren wieviel Liter die da durchblasen ... da ist es doch besser den ganzen Scheiss auf einmal aus der Kabine zu spritzen oder ? Egal ich fahr wieder rauf. In der Kabine diesmal anständige Kerle, kein blöder Verzell, paar Witze über die Showmaster auf dem Trail werden gemacht ... lach ! Es geht wieder in den Wurzeltrail nach Schönleiten. Braaaap Rap Braaap, was ein gehoppel ... Herrlich ! Schönleiten Trail ... klein bisschen Wandersleut Slalom aber alle sehr nett. Gucken zu wie ich die zwei Kehrern runter eier. Hatten wohl gedacht das geht nicht ....hehehe. So, kurz vor Vier um halb fünf ist Schluss mit Liften. Diesmal geht's über Hangman 1 und 2 gen Tal. Kein Spass mehr, keine Bilder nur noch Fullgaaaz. Der Hangman 1 hält jedoch das ein oder andere fiese Würzelchen bereit. Zu meinem eigenen Erstaunen fahre ich ihn diesmal bis auf eine Stelle komplett. Super !​



_Thumbs up ! _​



_Da ganz hinten ist der Glockner_​



_Blömschja 
_
 Hangman 2 brabbel ich nur so runter , langsam fluppts mitti Anlieger un Tables. Eine gute Viertal Stunde später sitze ich wieder in der Asitzbahn. Ich hab den Löwen Alpincard Joker gezogen, eine letzte Auffahrt. Eine letzte Abfahrt. Ich entscheide mich wieder für Hangman 1 bis zur Mitte. Klasse dem Gerät ...Wurzeln, Brettchen, Anlieger, Absätze ... alles drin. Ok die Drops spare ich mir mangels Fahrtechnik und meinem Baumarktsbike zuliebe. Ab der Mittelstation at man dann wieder die Qual der Wahl. Ich bin Wahnsinnig, ich entscheide mich für eine Flugstunde im Flyng Gangster. Vor mir eine dreier Gruppe mit Mädel, ich hänge mich dran. Lecka Popöchen kann immer motivieren ​ 



_Hangman ... der darf sich Trail nennen ! _




_Im Flying Gangster _​



_Tor zur Flugstunde 
_
 Wupp und rum, Wupp und rum, Anlieger auf Anlieger ziehen wir durch. Hubbel auf Hubbel rauscht unter mir durch ... die Flugzeiten werden länger. Hey das kann ja auch Spass machen ... aber nich übermütig werden schliesslich sind Bike & Reiter in die Jahre gekommene angeranzte  So hoppel ich dann dem kompletten Gerät hinab. Geilomat auch das hat super Spass gemacht. Nix für immer aber hin und wieder son bisschen fliegerei ... das könnt ich mir schon vorstellen. So endet dann ein Wahnsinns Tag auf dem Bike. Nach knapp 6000 Tiefenmeter schreit mein Hals nach Abkühlung ... der erste halbe Liter verdunstete schon im Hals .... Waht a Day ! ​


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. August 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Leogang 2016 - Big 6 ...geht doch ! *​
> So, es ist Samstag, der Urlaub neigt sich so langsam dem Ende zu. Die letzten drei Tage gab's immer wieder Regen, heuer ist Sonne pur gemeldet. Ich mach nochmal einen Versuch auf den Big 5. Löse am Morgen mein Ticket und setze mich in dei Asitzbahn. Oben herrliche Wetterinversion. Den Dunst im Tal übersteigt man schnell. Um kurz nach Neun ist hier oben noch nicht viel los, ich geniesse die Ruhe auf dem Schönleitentrail. Auf dem Wurzeltreil zur Kohlmais ist dann schon mehr los, einige Biker kommen mir entgegen. Besonders bleibt mir dabei in ignorantes "älteres" Pärchen in Erinnerung. Tschuldigung nochmal das ich es wagen konnte am gleichen Samstag wie die den gleichen Tral zu befahren... unerhöhrt von mir !​
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, super Bericht. ;-)
Kompliment!

Bin ab Samstag für ne Woche in Hinterglemm.

Dann mal sehen, ob ich die Big 5 auch so ungefähr hin bekomm. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hey, super Bericht. ;-)
> Kompliment!
> 
> Bin ab Samstag für ne Woche in Hinterglemm.
> ...



Klar, die Big5 an sich ist ja nix Unmögliches bin die auch recht chillig angegangen, dann mal viel Spass dort  Wetter passt ja jetzt

Mit der Jokercard müsste das sogar ohne extra Ticket gehen, da darf man soweit ich weiss in Leogang auch einmal mit liften, reicht ja für die Big 5, sofern du Jokercard mit drin hast


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. August 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Klar, die Big5 an sich ist ja nix Unmögliches bin die auch recht chillig angegangen, dann mal viel Spass dort  Wetter passt ja jetzt
> 
> Mit der Jokercard müsste das sogar ohne extra Ticket gehen, da darf man soweit ich weiss in Leogang auch einmal mit liften, reicht ja für die Big 5, sofern du Jokercard mit drin hast



Ja, genau, so sollte das sein.
Joker-Card ist mit drin ;-)) und in Leogang kannst du damit täglich einmal liften. 

Du schreibst von einer Änderung über Panoramatrail etc., was dann schicker (trailiger) ist.
Findet man das quasi alleine, also mit einer gewissen Kartenkenntnis, oder kannst du das näher erklären (ohne dir zuviel Arbeit machen zu wollen). Habe ja auch so eine Art "Schotterallergie".


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2016)

Also normal geht die Big 5 ja über Schottter zur Panorama Alm und dann weiter unten in die Milka Line ( wenn man von Leogang zurück nach Saalbach möchte )

Ich bin oben über den Wurzeltrail zur Kohlmais, ab da in den Panorama Trail bis Panorama Alm.
Dann ein bisschen Schotter in Richtung Spielberghaus (ca. 400m ) an der Panoramaalm vorbei, dann zweigt links ein kleiner Pfad ab den runter unten rechts weiter auf Pfad ( glaube der Trail heisst Egger oder so ) dann kommt man wieder auf die Schotterpiste, der nochmal 500m folgen dann muss man leider links runter ca. 1km / 150hm auf Schotter vernichten und trifft dann auf die Milka Line.
Früher konnte man das komplett als Trail fahren sieht man in einem Video von den Downhill Ranger, leider wurde das letzte Stück zur Milka Line in eine Schotterpiste umgewandelt. Aber so hat man immer noch einige km Schotterpiste gespaart im Gegensatz zur Original Route

Hier sieht man das:





Kann Dir aber auch per PN den Track zuschicken

http://freeride.bike-circus.at/fileadmin/user_upload/Diverses/BIG-5-folder.pdf


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. August 2016)

Hi Hubert,

alles klar, denke das sollte ich (hoffentlich) finden.
Vielen Dank.

Den Track brauche ich nicht, da ich mein Navi nicht mitnehmen werde. ;-)

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2016)

*Traum FAT !*

Heute ein sehr feines FeierAbenToürschjen in Manni's Wohnzimmer gedreht.
Meine Herren was ein Wetter, dazu noch diese Hometrails .... vom feinsten !
Die Endurobärte würden sagen: EPIC !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (18. August 2016)

Trail nach Aben... runter, hat die Pappnase euch nicht aufgelauert?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2016)

Nein Mr.Bieber lag bestimmt schon auf der Couch als wir da runter sind ... war ein Sundowner ... endgeil


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. August 2016)

* Fango a'la Surister *​
 Soderle heute stand nochmal ne Rando an. Dieses Jahr war ich noch gar nicht in Bemmesenland ... geht ja gar nich ... dabei isset da so schöhööön ! Morgens um neun flogen wir gen Surister... kurz hinter Elsenborn Regen obwohl noch gar kein Regen gemeldet war .... der Wetterbericht ist lange nicht mehr das was er mal war seitdem der Kachelmann eingesessen hatte 




_Die Zossen aufgereiht am Start in Surister _​



_Gleich hinterm Ort ging's los mit den Trails _​



_Erste Verpflegung nach gut 10km ..... _​



_... da sah dem Prügel schon aus als ob's 100km gewesen wären ! _

 Vor Ort warteten schondie Nedderschemer ... 10 Uhr ist der Regen vorbei .... alles klar ! 10 Uhr raus aus dem Auto und Anmelden .... im Regen ! Egal wird schon. Angemeldet ! Dabei waren de nedderschemer mit gefolge sowie Steigeisen und Killerplautze. Ab geht's auf die Trails ....die liessen auch nich lange auf sich warten. Es ging auf typisch belgisches Geläuf ... feuchte Wiesentrails ... dan wieder Wutzeltrails ... in diesem bunten Mix schaukelten wir uns auf und ab zur Gileppe. Dort ging das Trailgemetzel weiter .... rauf wie runter ...einer am andern. Erste Verpflegung nahmen wir auch zu uns, lecka die Waffeln​



_Nedderschemer auffe Brücke .... _​



_.... tolle Trails hier ! _​



_Morast ohne Ende .... _​ 



_Typisch Venn ! 



 
Zweite Verpflegung
_
 Nun gab's auch mal zur Abwechslung Überführungen auf etwas breiteren Wegen die aber dann doch hier und da wieder in teilweise recht fluffige Trails endeten. War auch wenig los, hier und da überholten uns ein paar belgische Spazierstöcke aber ansonsten schien das Wetter viele auf die Kurzdistanzen geschickt zu haben. Wir nahmen die 40er um so lieber.  AM Ende der Gileppe wartete einekurze aber Tricky Abfahrt über schräge Schieferplatten. Hier nahm uns Gretel leider und unschöne Bodenprobe. Aber ausser einem Auge wie Rocky nach seinem Weltmeisterschaftskampf nix passiert. ​



_Ming jode Schooohn ! _​



_100% Belgien _​



_Gretel im Prötes _​



_Fiese Rampe kurz vor Ende 
_
 Weiter ging's ... immer wieder wurden nette Trails und knackige Rampen eingeworfen. Der Regen hatte sich schon lange fort gemacht .. hier und da lunzte sogar mal die Sonne durch,wirklich warm wurd's aber bei 15°C nie. An der 2.ten Verpflegung testete ich mal den Rotwein welchen die Jungs zwischen die Becher geschmuggelt hatten. Puh ... harter Fusel. Ausserdem mussten wir weiter ... die Herren hinterm Stand machten es sich gerade mit Jägermeister gemütlich. Eine Überführung weiter warteten wieder hier und da fein gespickte Trailchen. In der Nähe der Hoegne fuhren wir sogar über bereits aus dem Ardennencross bekannte Trails.  Dann war's auch recht schnell geschafft bis wir wieder in Surister einliefen. Dick bepackt mit Fango pur ... meine Herren war das eine Schlammschlacht ! Egal uns hats Spass gemacht und Mensch & Mschine warenschnell gereinigt. Fazit des Tages: Im Wald regnet es weniger !​



_Da muss nicht nur das Bike gereinigt werden ... _​
​



_Fangogeschädigte ! _

_

 _
_Die Meute_​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2016)

* Déjà-vu*​
​
 Selber Wochentag​
 Selbe Zeit​
 Selber Ort​
 Andere Mitfahrer​
 Herrlich ! Einfach geniessen ! ​



_KLeine Abkühlung gefällig ? _​
_


D-Trail _​
_


Ab durch die Hecke _​
_


7 Minuten Berg _​
_


No Clouds Hill _​
_


Steepy Rocks _​
_


Pokerface _​
_


Langer Schatten .... _​
_


.... die Sonne geht unter _​
_


Sundowner @ gröne Jelände _​
_


Einfach nur herrlich ! _​
_


Südhang  .... beste Lage _​
​
_


Happy ! _​


----------



## Trekki (25. August 2016)

Gute Laune Tour?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2016)

Nein ... alles nur Fake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. August 2016)

*AHRWÄRTS*


_Haben die Trails schonmal für TT frei geblasen_​


----------



## Trekki (28. August 2016)




----------



## delphi1507 (28. August 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> *AHRWÄRTS*
> 
> 
> _Haben die Trails schonmal für TT frei geblasen_​


Alles in einer Tour?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. August 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Alles in einer Tour?




... und noch mehr da dem Batterie vonne Actioncam schlapp gemacht hat !


----------



## Pete04 (29. August 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> *AHRWÄRTS*
> 
> 
> _Haben die Trails schonmal für TT frei geblasen_​


Leckofanni! Da kuckste mal 2 Tägelche nitt hin da mutiert die Köterbande zu Techniknerds! Feinste Schnitt- und Kurventechnik,
Chapeau! Schad' datt ett für Leogang knapp vorbei ging, wär' doch jerne solidarisch mit dir im Bikepark jefallen....
Abba Achtung inne Meute, der Robinator verwildert zusehends inne Jesichtsregion - wir werfen schomal 'nen Dukaten in den Pflegefong...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. August 2016)

Kommt Zeit kommt Hackelberger ... vielleicht werfen wir zwei uns ja mal irgendwann doch nochmal gemeinsam inne Welt der Anlieger


----------



## ML-RIDER (29. August 2016)

wart ihr mit Gepäcktransport unterwegs


----------



## delphi1507 (29. August 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... und noch mehr da dem Batterie vonne Actioncam schlapp gemacht hat !




ZDF?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. August 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> wart ihr mit Gepäcktransport unterwegs



Wir sind neuerdings "Autark" unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. September 2016)

* Volle Kanne Adenau 2016*​
 Da hab ich's doch endlich mal geschafft .... zu den Burschen von Volle Kanne Adenau zu kommen. Das stand schon Jahre auf meiner To-Do-Liste, immer wieder schob sich was anderes dazwischen. Am Samstag dann ... no excuses ! Es sollte passieren ! Bei Rudi war ich schon angemeldet, also reiste ich morgens um 09:00 Uhr pünktlich an. Das Fahrerfeld sammelte sich so pö a pö ein. Viel verzellt, dann Rudi's Ansprache und schon saßen wir auf den Bikes. Das Fahrerfeld bunt gemischt ... vom Oldschool Cannondale mit Headshock bis hin zu Renn-Carbonprügeln alles dabei. Aber auch alles bodenständig. Keine "Showmaster" die ihre überteuerten Geräte versuchten zu rechtfertigen, einfach fahren scheint hier die Devise. 

_


Morgens um 9 Uhr am Start _​
_


Dann ging das los ... _​
_


Bei El Cheffe in Herschbroich _​
_


Kaltgetränke 
_
 Bei den ausgeschriebenen 70km hatten die "Showmänn" wahrscheinlich eh keine Ambitionen, würden sie doch gnadenlos als "Flachmänn" enttarnt. Und überhaupt gefiel mir das miteinander während der Tour sehr gut ... da ging's nich drum welcher Dämpfer am besten abgestimmt werden kann sonder einfach um's fahren, um's zusammen sein. Die Tour selber war dabei kein "Trailmassakker" aber das war auch egal, gesellige Leute gepaart mit herrlicher Landschaft und dem ein oder anderen netten Pfädchen machten auch so reichlich Laune.

_

_
_Verpflegung 1 _
_

_
_Da rolle sie daher ... _​
_

_
_... hat Spass _​
_

_
_Auf zum Booser Eifelturm _​
_

_
_So sieht der aus_

 Nach ein wenig munteren auf-und ab rund um Adenau kehrten wir bereits nach 10km bei "El Cheffe von RC Herschbroich" ein. Er kredenzte einige Kaltgetränke dann ging's weiter. Immer im auf und ab durch herrliche Wälder. Kurz hinterm Ring bei Meuspath dann Verpflegung No.1.Käsebrötchen, Kuchen und Riegelalles da was der Biker zur Stärkung braucht.Lecka ! Weiter ging's ... wir kreuzten das Nitzbachtal und dann hinauf zum Booser Eifelturm. Dort gab's ein lecka Trailschmankerl mit Spitzkehren. Das Hochrad liess sich diesmal souverän dort hinunter buchsieren. Das Geläuf war estens befahrbar. Überhaupt reisten wir für eine 40Köpfige Gruppe recht gut durch's Gelände. Da können sich andere geführte ne Scheibe abschneiden.​
_


Verpflegung 2 _​
_


Bikerromantik _​
_


Sasser Turm _​
_


Herrliche Gegend _​
_


Die Meute im Nacken 
_
 Die Landschaft hinter Boos .. einfach Traumhaft. Es ging zügig gen Heimat, der Scheitelpunkt war erreicht. In Sassen dann Verpflegung No.2 ... Körnerspeicher auffüllen dann ging's auf eine Schleife um den Gunderather See. "Weesde woröm dat Wasser he esu brung ös ?" schallte es von hinten ... " Jajo, wäje däh schmärije Holländer"  ... Kracher ! Nun ging's zügig voran, vorbei am Hochkelberg folgten wir auf der Höhe dem Karl-Kaufmann-Weg bis zurück zum Ring. Hier war einiges los, es war VLN. Wir nahmen trotzdem ab Hatzenbach den Weg entlang der Strecke. Zwar viel los aber alles kein Problem. Leider machte dann mein Hinterrad schlapp ...kurzes Nachpumpen muss reichen, sind bald da. Vorbei an Wimbach und Honerath kachelten wir hinab nach Adenau. Mit aufgepumpten Hinterrad auch gar nicht mehr so schwammig ! Dann war's auch fast geschafft. Ein wenig Radweg dann kam der fulminante Zielsprint zurück nach Gilgenbach. Ich legte einfach mal die Kette ganz rechts und trat herein .. viel zu früh ... aber egal ein bisschen Spass muss sein, war ausserdem froh nach dem ganzen scheiss dieses Jahr endlich wieder mal fit genug für son 70km Klopper zu sein.​
_


Am Ring _​
_


Nübrug vorraus _​
_


Links VLN recht VKA _​
_


Dat schmäääht _​
_

_
_Zwei Spacken am Nachtanken  _

 Im Ziel gab's dann Bier ( natürlich nur ohne Drehzahl  ) und Wurst und jede Menge andere leckerer Sachen. Nach viel Verzellchje machte ich mich dann wieder ein wenig kaputt aber glücklich auf die Heimreise. Chapeau meine Freunde der Volle Kanne Adenau das habt ihr super hinbekommen. Bin immer noch begeistert wieman es schaffen kann eine 40köpfige Gruppe innerhalb 5-10 Minuten komplett ins Ziel zu bringen ...ich denke es liegt daran das bei Euch auch das Motto "Ned schwade Trödde !" Alles in allem ein gelungener Tag ... schöne Strecke, Traumhafte Landschaften ein paar nette Trails,nette und fröhliche Mitfahrer viel blöder Verzell ... so mussat sein. Danke an Volle Kanne vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald wieder !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (5. September 2016)

Sind doch ein paar bekannte Gesichter auf deinen Fotos. Leider war ich familiär verhindert, sonst wäre ich dort auch aufgetaucht.  Schöner Bericht von einer scheinbar lustigen Truppe.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. September 2016)

Ja war so ziemlich alles vertreten was in der Gegend in die Pedale tritt, eingeschworene Gruppe  aumen:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2016)

*Zu Gast bei Freunden ... Schuldtrails*​
 Woha...was ein Wetterchen momentan oder ? Da liess sich derAdlerhorst Wershofen nicht lumpen und lud zur Tour ein. Keine Frage ... wenn jemand so viel Trailpflege betreibt wie der Adlerhorst dann mus man sowas auch wahrnehmen. Also reiste ich zum Feierabendtoürschjen nach Wershofen. Schon auf dem Weg dorthin freute sich klein Hubi einen Ast über's Wetter und weil er wusste welch spassige trails ihn heute erwarten würden. Denn Rund um den Ort Schuld gibts einige leckereien,

_

_
Die Feierabendbiker​
_


Auf geht's...._​
_


Herrliche Pfädchen_​
_


Herrliche Landschaft_​_ 
_
 Angekommen wurde ein obligatorsiches "Starterfoto" geschossen und sodann ging's los. Mit von der Partie waren also Schnipp, Meff, Steigeisen und zwei Kollegen von der Vollen Kanne Adenau. Seichtes einrollen ...Kottenborner Kapellchen liegen gelassen ... nicht weit davon schossen wir schon et Ruppete Päddschje eraffe ! Herrlich bei dem Licht,mollig warm und ein Trail über einen Grat ... fein fein. Do waoreme at widde onge ! Also muss me wedde eroppe ! Nächster halt: Jägerpfad. Ein Trail mit der ein oder anderen 0-Fehlerstelle. Nicht wirklich Mega schwer aberauch nocht ganz einfach, wer hier ohne Fussabsetzen durchfährt darf sich schon zu den Fortgeschrittenen zählen. Wir meisterten ihn alle ohne grossen Kommentar ging's weiter ... so mussat sein "Ned schwaade ... Trödde!"
 

_

_
_Col de Reifferscheid_​
_

_
_Der Alphornbläser von Fuchshoven_​
_

_
_Feierabendbiker_​



_Im Niemandsland
_​ 
 Es folgten weitere mir bis dato noch unbekannte Pfädchen nach Streitenau und Fuchshofen. Herrlich hier ...Landschaft...Sonne...Trails .. so mussat sein. Es folgte ein Anstieg hinter Fuchshofen in Richtung "Rieversch" ... Stoppomat ...boah wat et allesgibt.Wir schoben uns also den Col de Reifferscheid hinauf. Irgendwann bei Kehre 495 links ab ins Niemandsland. Watt ? Wo semme dan he ? Keine Ahnung is auch egal Hauptsache et jit he jet ze fahre ! Und das gab's auch. Nettes Pfädchen herab. Bisschen verwachsen aber ok, teilweise recht setil besonders am Ende etwas "off-the-limits"  Pah dat wor ens jett .... es ging wieder ...na? ... röschtöösch hinauf ! Un zwoa noh Winneroooth. Den da in der nähe gibts die nette Bubenley, ein herrliches Pfädchen. Doch zuvor zeigte uns Meister Schnippi seine Lieblingsaussicht ... der Eifelblick über Schuld. Herrlich ... alte Geschichten tauchten wieder auf ... jaja der Schnippi das alte Schlitzohr.

_


Die Schatten werden länger ..._​
_


Watt geilo oder ?_​
_


Bubenlay_​
_


Genau ..wo ma hinglotzt da fährt ma auch hin !_​




_Und ab dafür_
​ 
 Nach der Pflicht die Kür..das Serpentinen Trailchen hinab nach Schuld. Lieblich schmiegt es sich an den Hang gar zu gut zu fahren ... Rumps ! Hebelt's den Hubinator in einer Rechtskehre aus.Bautz haut's ihn auf den Hosenboden. Wah ? Watt wor dat dann ? Erdarbeiten des Hüvelmännchjens hatte er übersehn und war über den kleinen "Haufen" ins straucheln geraten. Lach ! Nix passiert konnte weiter gehen. Weiter hinab nach Schuld ... Kehre um Kehre. Da wir gerade so schön unten sind,warum fahren wir da nicht wieder hinauf. . Hey Spitzenidee ! Auf geht's nach Hoascheed ... pöööh .. janz schönes Brett hier naufi. Aber geschafft. Oben herrlich am Hang lang durch et Sönnchjen dann volle Bombe hinab ... Spicherlay räts eröm. Herrlicher Aussichtspunkt wieder auf Schuld, jetz hammet jenoch beäugt. Es ging weiete.Ins Schlangenpfädchen. Ähnlich dem Jägerfad auch mit der ein oder andern 0-Fehlerstelle aber ganz gut zu fahren. Nach diesem letzten Trailschmankelr rund um Schuld traten wir den Heimweg an.

_


Schuld_​
_


Die haben Spass_​
_


Schlangenpfad_​
_


Haltungsnote .... ???_​
_


Steigeisen_​
 War auch Zeit es dämmerte schon gut. Wir wuchteten uns "de Kottemer" eroppe. Auch son zähes Ding. Da kam der Plattfuss fast richtig zum verschnaufen. Ein Teil der Meute hetzte weiter hinauf, der Grill musste gezündet werden. Nachdem der Plattfuss geflickt war hechelten wir hinterher, fast im dunkeln ... konnte ich meinen Chinaböller wenigstens schonmal in Betrieb nehmen. Oben angekommen ...herrliche Abendstimmung. Die Sonne war weg es war aber immer noch warm. Sie war gerade hinterm Aremberg verschwunden. Es war nicht mehr weit und schwups lag ich im Liegestuhl beim Grill. Fette Grillwürstl und Kaltgetränkespäter lagen wir satt und glücklich in den Stühlen. Somuss dat sein ! Fette Trails, fettes Wetter, fette Würstchen .... fettes Danke an den Adlerhorst für den schönen Feierabend ... Sauber !   

_


Wird dunkel am Aremberg_​
_


Voll Fett alta !_​
_


Die Feierabendwürstchengrillbiker_​


----------



## jmr-biking (9. September 2016)

Uih, das weckt den Erkundungsdrang in mir. Liegt ja quasi um die Ecke. Danke für die schöne Beschreibung! Und so muss das sein, ein perfekter Abschluss einer Tour!


----------



## Pete04 (9. September 2016)

Geilet Konzept, Kümmeraner! Bei DER Anzahl von "Eruffs" wirste uns auch nitt zum Plümmo - da iss Grillen ja quasi muss!
Danke für ett raushauen im Feierabend!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2016)

Sekundär Sommer - zum Schöpfungspfad ​
 Das glaubt man ja nicht ... September und Wochenlang scheint et Sönnchjen. Das muss man doch nutzen ... und zwar aus ! So Sattelte ich heuer auf um ein Pfädchen ganz weit weg aufzusuchen, Den kannte ich von früher mal. Mal sehen wie's da heute aussieht ist bestimmt schon 6-7Jahre her das ich das letzte mal am Schöpfungspfad verbei gesehen hatte. Früher nannte sich das einfach Leykaul.

_


Kutschpfad bei Demünd _​
_


Jemöenkk _​
_


Auf der Höhe 
_
 Von Kommern ging's erstmal volle Granate gen Gemünd. Rollt gut son Hochrad. Obwohls morgens um halb Neune noch recht frisch war. Erst einrollen auf Teer, kurz vor Gemünd dann die ersten Pfädchen. Den Kutschweg hinab geschossen und schon war ich im Städchen. Abhier ging's bächtig hinauf. Und zwar auf die Dreiborner Hochfläche. Dazu musste ich erstmal 200hm naufi. Das gestaltete sich recht geschmeidig durchs Braubachtal. EInfach herrlich ... Sonne,bisschen Wind und dem Wald riecht genial im Morgentau ... alte Romantiksau !​
_


Heidetrails _​
_


Im Ginsterschlauch _​
_


Lecker ... aber uffpasse wegen dem Fuchbrandirgendwaswurm _​
_


Dreiborn Trailworm 
_
 So da war ich also oben ... auf der Dreiborner Hochfläche. Ich folgte den schmaleren Wegen. Erst ein feiner Wiesentrail dann den Sumpftrail beim Helingsbach. Herrlich geschwungen zeiht diese sich um kleine sumpfartige Löcher. Vermute malehemalige Bombenkrater oder Panzerlöcher oder so. Kurzer knackiger Anstieg zur Panzerstrasse denn aber vorher rechts ab auf den nächten Pfad. Herrlicher Trailschlauch parallel zur Panzerstrasse. Nicht besonders Anspruchsvoll aber spassig. Kaum zu glauben was es hier links und rechts noch für spassige Pfädchen gibt.​
_


Survivalcamp Eifel _​
_


Ginsterschlauch _​
_

_
_Fast am Ziel_

 So zieht es sich dahin. Bis ich rechts in die Heide einbiege ... immer Richtung Leykaul. Also viel fehlt nicht und man meint man wäre irgendwo in Afrika in der Sawanne oder so. Paar Giraffen, Elefanten und Löwen und es wäre perfekt. Die Trockenheit der letzten Wochen lässt das echt Sawannenartig aussehn hier. Herrlich. Obwohl sich eigentlich nur selten mal einAusblick auftutden grösstenteils rappelt man hier durch Ginsterschläuche. Das Zeug wächst hier wie Plüsch links und rechts gut 2m hoch. Müsst ich mir mal im Juli zur Blütezeit reinziehen.​
_


Tragen ... dann klappts auch mitm Ranger _​
_


Schöpfungspfad ... leider nicht befahrbar... eh viel zu schwer  _​
_


Loch _​
_


Schon schade oder ? _​
 Dann war ich am Ziel, der Leykaul. Leider haben die Trofköpfe vom Nationalpark auch diesen Pfad gesperrt. Keine Ahnung wieso das nicht beides gehen soll aber gut so isset halt. Alles dem Wanderer, die Silberlocken bringen schliesslich mehr Kohle wie wir karrigen Mountainbiker. Mir war's jedenfalls egal, wird das Bike halt geschultert  das kam super bei den Wanderern an.  Also bei denen die nicht zu den "Möchtegernsherrifs" gehören. Paar davon waren natürlich auch darunter. "Sie wissen ja das sie hier nicht fahren dürfen ?" ... "Nja, sie haben ja gesehen das ich nicht gefahren bin ?" Kennt ihr auch die Leute bei denen man bevor sie was gesagt haben sich schon denkt "Halt einfach die Fresse !"​
_


Waldkapelle Erkensruhr _​
_


So sieht et drinne aus _​
 Schade eigetnlich das der gesperrt ist, ist er doch einer von der feinen Sorte. bisschen ausgesetzt zieht er sich durch den Hang. Vorbei an Fledermaushöhle mit Würzelchen und Steinchen. Ein Schmankerl eigentlich. Eigentlich ! Naja egal, ich war dann auch durch irgendwann und werde hier wohl auch nicht mehr so schnell hinfahren, denn auch wenn man schiebt ein faden Beigeschmack hat's immer. Dahinter war's aber auch schön.Es ging zur Waldkapelle Erkensruhr. Auch nettes Wegelchen, hinten raus herrlich schnuckelig. Spuckt einen dann kurz vor Einruhr aus. Von da an ging's wieder etwas hinauf.​
_


Lieblich Pfädchen bei Erkensruhr _​
_


Klein Kanada _​
_


Urftalsperre _​
 Oberhalb des Obersees gab's ein weiteres Pfädchen. Der gehört zwar mittlerweile zum Wildnistrail ist aber noch nicht gesperrt. Hier sollte man auch nicht runter plumpsen, geht ganz schön steil runter links. Am Ende war ich dann in "klein Kanada" so nenn ich das hier immer. Sieht echt aus wie innem Dokufilm über Kanada fehlen eigentlich nur die Bären und Elche. Würden sich die Nationalpark-Torfköpfe auch freuen, könnt man bestimmt noch ne Million mehr verdienen.​
_


Da hinter meiner Banane ist das Millionengrab zu erkennen ... Vogelsang _​
_


Trails Richtung Heimat bei Wolfgarten _​
_

_
_Heimat in Sichtweite ...nichts kann ihn mehr aufhalten_ ​
 Sodann schoss ich auf dem Radweg, wenn man ihn als solchen bezeichnen möchte, gen Urftalsperre. Hab dann auch tatsächlich mal zwei "Fahrradfahrer" getroffen. Die waren sehr angetan .. echt ne Frechheit was der Nationalpark hier den "Otto-Normal-Fahrradfahrern" vorn Latz knallt. Die Rampe an der Urftalsperr drückte ich noch weg, wobei der letzte Stich ging diesmal nocht ohne Fussabsetzen. Dann war Pause. Auf der Sonnenliege schob ich mir'n Affenkottelett rein und blickte gen Vogelsang. Das Millionengrab wird morgen eröffnet. Ich lag übrigends mit meiner Schätzung gar nicht mal so verkehrt, sind schlappe 43 Millionen geworden für den Umbau. Das muss man sich mal reinziehen für was fürn Quatsch da Kohle verbrannt wird.In der freien Wirtschaft hat man zum Teil Amortisierungszeiten von 2 Jahren ....da müssen die durchschnittlich 300.000 Besucher pro Jahr aber kräftig was da lassen .... Nübrugring 2 würd ich mal sagen !​



SEKUNDÄR SOMMER 

 Nach der Pause schob ich meinen Adipösen Körper einen langen aber geschmeidigen Anstieg auf den Kermeter hoch. Über de Dörnchensdell geht's in seichter Steigung stetig hinauf bis zum Haus Kermeter. Dort folgte ich den Pfädchen gen Woflgarten. Das man die noch nicht ... nein ich sprech's nicht aus. Der Rest bis nach Hause ist dann immer flux geschafft. Über den Kohlweg rollt's gut, dann geht's tendenziell nur noch bergab. Ich liess es dann auch über Lückerath und Schützendorf locker ausrollen. So beendete ich dann dieses schöne, lange, sonnige Samstagstoürschjen bei einem Kaltgetränk. Watn Wetter !​


----------



## rallleb (10. September 2016)

"Halt die Fresse"
 Ja kenne ich auch


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2016)

Gibbet irgendeinen Anlass für den eifellastigen Landwirt auf 5 Meter Breite vonne Scholle Sonnenblümkes anzubauen?! Ist ja im Mechernicher Umfeld kaum zu übersehen - als "Sauensperre" für den Rest vom Acker nitt wirklich so einleuchtend.....schön aussehen tut's trotzdem!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2016)

Ist wohl ne Aktion die vom Land bezuschusst wird. Es soll das Landschaftsbild besser aussehen lassen ( als die Flächendeckenden Maisteppiche z.B. ) und man will so zusätzlichen Lebensraum für Kleinstlebewesen erhalten.
Aktion "Blumenstreifen" oder so heisst das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ist wohl ne Aktion die vom Land bezuschusst wird. Es soll das Landschaftsbild besser aussehen lassen ( als die Flächendeckenden Maisteppiche z.B. ) und man will so *zusätzlichen Lebensraum für* *Kleinstlebewesen* erhalten.
> Aktion "Blumenstreifen" oder so heisst das


Meld' ich direktamente dem Schoof - Urgründerzelle vonne JFFR - der iss 1,60 und wird sich freuen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2016)

*Klopperus Mosella Maximus 2016*​
 Alle Jahre wieder .... ziehen die Köterlegionen nach Süden um der Freude wegen. Ihr Ziel: die schöne Mosella. Herrlich schmiegen sich hier die alten Pfade an die Hänge und in die Seitentäler. So reiste die Köterlegion in 5 Mannstärke an ... die Legionäre Nedderschemer, Steigeisen, Schnipp und Mäff folgten bereitwillig Zenturion Trailus Hubertus in das Schlachtfeld zu Cochem.​
_


Köterlegionäre in Cochem _​
_


Steigeisen in Rampus Longus _​
_


Mosellapanoramus Pfadus _​
_


Die Legion ... furchteinflösend oder ? _​
 Ihre geballte Kampfkraft konnten sie sogleich an der Rampus Longus hinauf auf den Pinneberg beweisen. Einige Legionäre wollten sich oblgeich der Temperaturen der Kleidung entledigen, der Zenturion jedoch hielt die Phalanx zusammen. Dieser erste Hubbel war erobert und wurde belohnt mit herrlichsten Mosella Panorama. Die Truppe amüsierten sich ob der herrlichen Weitblicke.​
_


Legion am Friedenskreuz _​
_


Treppus Longus _​
_


Dörtebachtal _​
_


Dörtebachtal _​
 Hinterm Friedenskreuz,hier wurde natürlich mit dem Gefecht kurz inne gehalten, erlegte die Legion sogleich zwei nette Pfade hinab nach Klotten. Es folgte der Austieg zu Klotten. Recht geschmeidig zog die Legion rauschend auf ihren grobstollig besohlten Sandaletten die Teerstrasse hinauf. Wenig später stürzten sie sich wieder ins Gefecht. Der Pfad ins Dortebachtal verlangte alles von den Legionären, der Zenturion schob auch so manche Ecke. Man war das eng hier, kaum Platz um den Streitwagen zu wenden. ​
_

_
_Einevon unzähligen Bachquerungen _​
_

_
_Legionäre im Pommerbachtal _​
_

_
_Warnoch genug Wasser da ! _​
_

_
_Wiean derPerlenkette ... die Phalanx der Köter _​
_

_
_Kapellchen erobert ! _​
 Unten am Wasserfall dann wurd's nach kurzem ruppigen Steinfeld dann allerliebst. Eine wohltuende Entschädigung, wollte der ein oder andere Legionär schon anfangen zu meutern. Mit breitem Grinsen rollte der Tross wenig später entlang des Flusses bis hinüber nach Pommern. Nach kurzem Römermahl konnt's weiter gehen, die Legionenzogenin das liebliche Pommerbachtal. Herrlich hier ... es gibt zwr Brücken um über den Bach zu kommen diesenutzten die Legionäre jedoch selten. Insgesamt 26 mal kreuzten sie den bach, 22mal davon durch's Wasser. Manch eine Sandalette war hier den Wassermassen nicht gewachsen und so gab's dann den ein oder anderen nassen Legionärsfuss.​
_


Pomemrbachtaltrail _​
_


Saugeil hier _​
_


Salve ... Zenturion mit zwei Legionären _​
_


Streitwagen defekt _​
 Der Tunnelus Longus markierte wieder das Ende des Pommerbachtal, manch Legionär hatte bei der durchfahrt Orientierungsprobleme und kratze ein wenig den Putz von der Tunnelwand. Durch Kaisersesch bahnte sich die Legion den Weg zur Leienkaul. Erst wieder ein herrlich Pfädchen dann ein wenig hinauf und schon labten sich die Legionäre wieder an ihren mitgebrachten Vorräten in der Sonne des Schieferbruchs. Frisch gestärkt warf sich die Phalanx wieder ins nächste Gefecht. Herrlicher Pfad durch den Schieferbruch.​



Legionäre checken die Lage ​



Eroberung der Leienkaul ​



Herrlich oder ? ​



Legionäre am Endert Wasserfall ​
 Gefolgt von schnellem gebolze ins Endertal steuerten wir das Kolster Maria Martental an. Dort füllten wir unsere Trinkvorräte wieder auf. Druckbetankung ! Es folgte das legendäre Talus Endertus .. ein nicht enden wollendes Gefecht. Doch die Legionäre hielten hart dagegen. Kein wanken, kein zurück, vorraus ging es über herrlich angelegte Pfade. Immer wieder ein hochgenuss entlang diesem tief eingeschnittenen Tal vorbei an Mühlen und Brücken zu ziehen. Hier und da musste mal eine Sandalette aufgesetzt werden, aber Sicherheit geht auch ins unserer Legion vor. ​



Im Endert Tal ​



Die Köterlegion boxt sich durch ... ​



...ging auch mal ruppiger zu ! ​



Aber auch seeeehr geschmeidig ​



Spass pur .... so macht Legion Spass  ​
 Am Ende des Tales bog die Legion zum letzten Gefecht ab. Sie schoben sich wiedermal einen laaaangen Anstieg hinauf. Die Geister scheiden sich noch heute ob es nun 150hm oder 250hm waren, ist aber auch egal weil nur das zählt was einen oben erwartet. Zumal der Anteig auf geschmeidigem teer Ging. Oben zeigte der Zenturion den Legionären erstmal seine Private Aussichtskanzel. Von der Hubertushöhe kann man herrlich das Mosellatal überblicken. Danach ging's nochmal ins Gefecht. Das Märtschelttal wollte erobert werden. Kein Thema für versierte Legionäre. Locker zogen sie den steilen Pfad hinab. Nach kurzem Treppenintermezzo liessen wir es dann in Cochem locker ausrollen. Was für eine Schlacht hatte die Köterlegion da geschlagen-​
​
_

_
_Blick von der Hubertushöhe _​
_

_
_Furchterregende Legionäre an der Hubertushöhe _​
_

_
_Märtcheltbachtal _​
_

_
_Treppenintermezzo Cochem  ... von hinten rangeschlichen _​
_

_
_Cochem Downtown _​
 Alles dabei was das Legionärsherz braucht, dazu perfekte Bedingungen um so eine große Schlacht zu schlagen. Verdient liessen dieLegionäre zumAbschluss ein kühles blondes ihre ausgetrockneten Kehlen herab rinnen. Was für ein Klopperus Mosella !	 
_


Aschlussbierchen ... haben wir uns verdient ! _​


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2016)

Veni, vidi, vici! Die römischen Legionäre bevorzugten nach gewonnener Schlacht eine Schale Weißwein von den sonnigen Hängen der Mosel. Somit seid ihr enttarnt. Kühles blondes Met trinken eigentlich nur Kelten vom Stamme der Belgen/Belger oder Eburonen. Ein Großgruppe, die im Gebiet der Eifel wohnten. Wie uns die Geschichte lehrt, ließ Cäsar das Land der Eburonen zwischen Maas und Rhein plündern und verwüsten. Also aufgepasst bei eurem nächsten Feldzug ins römische Reich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2016)

D da da da daaaa die G G G GAALIER


----------



## Eifelbewohner (18. September 2016)

Auch die Legionäre des Tribun "Trailus Hubertus" labten sich an den süßen Reben


----------



## laspirit2014 (18. September 2016)

Gefolgt von schnellem gebolze ins Endertal steuerten wir das Kolster Maria Martental...

...Und dem Mädche, dat sich aufm Downhill versucht in Luft aufzulösen,  "Dankeeeeee" sagen..  Freut se sich drüber,  gelle?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. September 2016)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> Auch die Legionäre des Tribun "Trailus Hubertus" labten sich an den süßen Reben
> Anhang anzeigen 529932


Wejen Euch widd da jespritzt! Frechheit - der arbeitenden Bevölkerung dermassen de Perlenkette optisch umme Augen zu hauen...
aber wenn nitt IHR, wer dann!? Feinstet Geläuf anne Mosella, salve!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. September 2016)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Gefolgt von schnellem gebolze ins Endertal steuerten wir das Kolster Maria Martental...
> 
> ...Und dem Mädche, dat sich aufm Downhill versucht in Luft aufzulösen,  "Dankeeeeee" sagen..  Freut se sich drüber,  gelle?!



Ah warst du das im Steinbruch ? Ging leider alles so schnell da runter 
Einer von uns wollte anhalten weil er gedacht hat ich hätte schon wieder wegen nem Foto angehalten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2016)

Indianer Sommer bei eifel:aufrad ​
 So, da war er nun ... der Herbst. Häuptling fühlendes Fötchen hatte Rauchzeichen gegeben und zum Indianer Sommer nach Nettersheim geladen. Wie meist bei solch einer veranstaltung Krochen ein paar weitere Indianer aus ihren Tipis um dort in die Pedale zu treten. "Der mit dem Steigeisen", "Qualmender Bremsklotz" und "Der mit der Killerplautze" trafen sich morgens um neun gleich unterhalb des Nettersheimer Geltschers bei geschmeidigen Temperaturen um auf Spurensuche zu gehen.​
_


Der mit dem Steigeisen am grünen Pütz _​
_


Qualmender Bremsklotz dicht dahinter _​
_


Drei rote Brüderam steigenden Eifel _​
 In alter Indianer Manier hielten sie die Nase in den Wind und witterten schon die ersten Indianerpfad ... Hugh...am steigenden Eifel liessen sie ihren Zossen freien lauf um über den grünen Pütz zu entschwinden. Sie folgten wieder dem steigenden Eifel. Ausgetrampelte Pfade ... in der ferne Rauchzeichen ... waren es weitere Mohikaner ? Nein es war die Suppenküche des Kloster Steinfelds. Eine deftige Rampe später passierten die drei Indianer schon das Feld des Steines. Flammkuchen geruch konnte uns nicht vomWege abbringen, witterten wir schon die nächsten Trampelpfade. ​
_


Hugh .. gemeistert ! _​
_


Qualmender Bremsklotz hat auch noch nichts verlernt _​
_

_
_Ufffff. .... es geht bergan_ ​
 Wir folgten dem plätschernden Bach des Kutten.Zahlreiche Bisons säumten den Weg,keine Zeit zum jagen, zumindest nicht auf Bisons,heute waren wir auf Pfade aus.... Hugh ! Die drei roten Brüder fanden dann sogleich die nächsten am Pferdekopf ... herrliche Pfade des Pingens sorgetn für Rauschähnliche Zustände in unseren kleinen Indianergehirnen. Es folgte eine fiese Treppe mit fiesen Eisenpinnen und einA´Anstieg auf die Stolzenburg. Stolz waren wir oben zu sein, sodann schossen wir den nächsten Pfad hinunter. Stolz war der rote Bruder Killerplautze endlich die Indianerschüsselstelle am Ende geknackt zu haben.​
_

_
_An der stolzen Burg .... _​
_

_
_Immer am Geländer lang _​
_

_
_Der mit dem Steigeisen beim steigen_ ​
 Das muuntere Pfade jagen ging weiter ... wieder am Feld des Steines vorbei schossen wir eine höllisch schnelle Abfahrt hinunter. Gefolgt von ein wenig bergauf zum Medizinmann zu Marmagen. Da wir uns alle bester Gesundheit erfreuten war hier keine Einkehr notwendig und wir schossen den geschmeidigen Pfad hinter des Medizinmanns Tipi hinab. Herrlich ! Ein Pfad am andern bis wir am Bach des Gilles auf das Verpflegungstipi trafen. "Der am Fahrrad schrabut" hatte hier bestes Backwerk der Mama aufgebaut ... Puddingstreusel ... ein Gedicht ... Nussecken ... herrlich ! Eine glückliche Rothaut er ist wenn er eine Mama hat die so backen kann.​
_


Da kommense aus de Büsche _​
_


Qualmender Bremsklotz lässt brennen _​
_


Geht doch nix über ne Bisonwurst _​
 Wir näherten uns dem Ende der Spurensuche. Vorbei am Bunker Tipi ging's durch Urft inden nächsten Anstieg. Am Berg des Reiters schossen wir durchs Gebüsch so zugewachsen war der Pfad. Ein letztes mal hinauf .... durch das Tal des Eicherts hattenwir den letzten Pfad des Tages schnell erreicht. Sogleich metzelten wir Ihn nieder. Hugh ...dem Touürschje war beendet. Bei Bisonwurst und Indianersaft liessen wir diese herrliche tour in der Sonne ausklingen .... Hugh ...habe fertikkk !​
_


Indianer Sommer bei eifel:aufrad _​


----------



## jmr-biking (26. September 2016)

Da verkünde ich doch mal die Abschiedsweisheit der Hillesheimer Grobstollen-Delavaren:
Der bikende Häuptling aus der Kalkeifel war gestern mit seinem Nachbar flinker Mokassin beim Eifelsteiglauf auf schneller Fährtensuche. Drei andere Delavaren waren trotz elektronischem Fährtensuchtrapper nur auf breiten Siedlertrecks in der Prärie unterwegs. 
Erst, wenn die Rauchzeichen bis runter zur Kalkeifel zu sehen sind...
Und erst, wenn die grauen Zellen von bikender Häuptling ihn auch dran erinnern...
dann ist es Zeit sich auf sein Stahlross zu schwingen, zu Häuptling Der mit der Killerplautze zu reiten und seinen Mohikanern zu folgen.
Howgh - und nun reite ich in die Morgensonne...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. September 2016)

Hugh ..... waise Worte roter Bruder


----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2016)

Bei soviel Solidartität knickt mir glatt die Feder weg!


----------



## Enrgy (29. September 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bei soviel Solidartität knickt mir glatt die Feder weg!



dass ich das noch erleben darf...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2016)

* Saisonabschluss bei den Nettersheimern *

Hä ? Wa ? Saisonabschluss am 2.Oktober ? Wat is los ? Njahaa .... am Kältepol des Kreises knapp unterhalb des Gletschers beendet man die Saison halt ein wenig früher. Ausserdem heisst das ja nicht das dort niemand mehr Rad fährt ... wobei sich ein Teil der Biker dort im Winter immer wieder auf diese komische Weicheivariante des Bikens alias "Spinning" herab lassen  Manche munkeln das wäre was für  Friseure  Egal wie auch immer ... Sonntag morgen, die Sonne brennt bei geschmeidigen 8°C .... doch noch Herbst geworden.​
_


Morgens um Neun im Kommerner Busch _​
_


Nich nur et Sönnchje strahlt .... _​
 Ich mache mich auf den Weg nach Nettersheim. Einfache Wege,keine zeit vertrödeln. Eine Stunde später habe ich die 18km geschafft und sitze bei einer Tasse Kaffee beim Nedderschemer un dem "Dea". Paar Minuten später versammeln sich dort 15 Bikerinnen und Biker des Nettersheimer Mittwochsbiker vor der Türe. Mehr oder weniger bekannte Gesichter, manche auch unbekannt. Egal man fröhnt dem selben Hobby. Et jeht loss...janz jeschmeidisch et Urftal eraffe. Es wird locker gerollt, kein Stress, einfach bisschen Rollen mit Gleichgesinnten.​
_

_
_Einrollen im Urfttal _​
_

_
_Da kommen se .._.. ​
 Immer weiter der Urft folgend das ein oder andere Pfädchen dann geht's kurz vor Gemünde rechts raus in den ersten Hubbel. Wir schieben uns hinauf zur Kohlweghütte. Von dort weiter überaltbekannte Pfädchen und Wege in den Kermeter. Wir streifen Maria Wald und rauschen weiter durch den herrlich bunt herbstlichen Wald. Im seichten auf und ab erreichen wir den Parkplatz Kermeter ehemlig Paulushof. Dort werden Käseremmeln,Äpfel und sonstiges Zeugs verputzt. Die Ranger weisen die Wanderhorden ein ... abnormal was hier los ist ... Urwald von morgen ... is kla nä! ​
_


Et Dea _​
_


Auffahrt zum Kohlweg _​
_


Et Dea adwidde _​
_

_
_Herrliche Wegelchen_ ​
 Es geht weiter ... wir schwingen einmal über den Honigberg durch. Beim Versuch ein paar Meter für ein Foto rauszuholen musste ich dann in einem linksknick eine Brücke kreuzen. Holz ... Nass ...nich gut ! Dachte ich noch so ... und dann dachte ich ... nach Eis kommt Schnee .... rollen lassen .... fast geschafft ... auf dem letzten halben Meter Holz taucht dann doch noch das Vorderrad ab und ich quittiere den Fahrdienst mit einem im grobe Schotter versenkten linken Knie. Aua ! Dat hätt wieh jedonn ! Kurzer Lagecheck .... nur bisschen der Lack ab und drei komische Knubbel, lässt sich aber alles bewegen und schmerzt nach 2 mal durchatmen auch nicht mehr. Kann weiter gehen .... ​

_


Hurraaaa ... de Nedderschemer Maschjourang am Kermeter _​
_


Herbst pur ! _​
_


Pause bei de Ränschers _​
_


Kurz vor Heimbach _​
 Schnell waren wir an der Hirschley. Auch hier viel los, drum hielten wir uns nicht lange auf und schossen gen Tal .... Forstpisten gemetzel bis auf den Uferweg der Schwammenauel. Dem folgten wir bis zum Frikandelpark ... ääääh Landalpark bei Heimbach um dort ganz locker in den Ort abzurollen. Hier war ein Kuchenstopp eingeplant. Für mich langte es bis hier hin, um drei Uhr ist abklatschen zu Hause angesagt. Also nochn Stündchen Zeit. Kurz und schmerzlos verabschiedet ... hat Spass gemacht mit Euch .... und schon ging's per Heimbachtal in Richtung Heimat. Der Heimweg war mit tendenziellem gefälle und Rückenwind schnell erledigt. Schwups wars geschehn und eine schöne Tour endete bei Rinderbraten mit Klösen ​
 Schee war's bei Euch Nettersheimer !​


----------



## Pete04 (3. Oktober 2016)

Mit normalem Wald- und Flurverständnis iss der Hubert nitt zu fassen! Verzahnt wie ein SKF-Getriebe werden (wöchentlich reicht ja schon nimmer, isset der nahende Vadder Frost?!) hier Sympathenzellen aufgetan die ett erst mal zu kennen geschweige zu pflegen lohnt!
Chapeau, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2016)

... einer muss ja das Leben jenseits des Forums ins Forum holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2016)

* Es war einmal .... *​
 ... früher ...also so vor ungefähr 14 Jahren bin ich diese Tour öfter gefahren. Da kannte ich noch nichts von der grossen weiter Trailwelt. Da war ich froh mal zwei drei schmälere Wegelchen zu fahren. Das waren Highlights sag ich Euch. Heute bin ich's dann nochmal gefahren ... einfach nur um zu rollen ... bisschen Treten, paar einfache Pfade, herrliches Herbstwetter geniessen. So ändern sich die Zeiten ... ja ja ... nicht das es heute langweilig gewesen wäre aber so ändern sich halt die Zeiten.



Sowas schönes fährt manch einer rauf ... da sieht man ja gar nix ! ​



In Heinotwon schläft noch alles ​ 
 So rollte ich heut morgen um 9 los, paar Grad über Null .... japp ... es ist Herbst !Durch FädlerundWälder bahnte ich meinen Weg nach Heinotown. In der Gilsdorfer Heide an einem altbekannten Pfädchen Pfeile auf dem Boden ... ahja bestimmt dieses Büffelherden Event von letztem Wochenende .... wieso man solch einen trail rauf fährt wird sich mir wohl nie erschliessen ... wer also mal Trails rauf fahren will und breite wege runter der meldet sich am besten mal bei den Radrebellen an.​



Schleidtal Classic ​



Dicke Tönnes ​ 
 Von Bad Münstereifel ging's ganz Oldschool das Schleidtal zum dicken Toni hinauf. Das war früher schon was .... ein Mega Anstieg und ein paar schmale Pfade ... heute dämmelt man es gemächlich ab ... freut sich an der herrlichen Gegend und hat Spass am Wetter. In Heinotown dampften die Kamine sonst war hier nix los. Man was hätte die Gegend hier Potenzial. Wälder ohne Ende ... da könnte man noch zig Flowtrails reinzimmern. Gibt ja zwar die ausgeschilderten 10 MTB Routen die sind aber eher von der langweiligen Sorte ... kaum Trails viel Teer und Forstautobahn. Die dümpeln so vor sich hin, Beschilderung so lala. Da könnte man auch mehr draus machen. Stattdessen konzentriert man sich ja neuerdings auf's Outlet. Schade ! Die Wälder rund um Heinotown jedenflass bieten für viele Waldnutzer Möglichkeiten.​



So ein Vollpfosten ... ​



So ein netter Pfad ​ 
 Das Schleidtal hinauf geht'smal schmäler mal breiter zu, unter einem die Rennradler auf der L234. Es rollt gut, trotz des Regens die letzten zwei Tage kaum Matsch. Wahrscheinlich hat der ausgemergelte Boden alles weggesaugt. Nach knapp 17 Minuten war ich dann oben beim dicken Tün. Damit wär ich beim RSV nichmal letzter geworden. Am Kapellchen kruze Pause dann rolte ich weiter in den Trail gleich um die Ecke. Den hat dieser Vollpfosten von Förster hier mit zei dicken Bäumen zugelegt. Dieser Vollpfosten will wohl nicht das Leute hier durchgehen obwohls ein offizieller Wanderweg ( Ahr-Vennweg vom Eifelverein ) ist. Um einen Baum herum kann man durchs Unterholz ausweichen, das hat der Knallfrosch jetzt davon das man neue Wege aufmacht. Beim zweiten muss man turnen. Frag mich was das soll ... dieses ......​



Stonecreek ​



Da rollt er wieder nach Hause ​ 
 Weiter geht's über den Martinsstuhl zur Steinbach. Auch da nahm ich das allseits beliebt bekannte Pfädchen am Steinbach mit. Hier hat dieser Hohlkörper von Förster wieder Schilder aufgestellt und perse den Zugang zum Wald für ganze Landstriche untersagt. Das Wild würde angeblich aufgeschreckt und es gäbe mehr verbiss. Der soll mal sehen das seine Jägerschaft die Bestände vernünftig regelt, in dem Rotwildpuff da oben hat man verbiss auch ohne Wanderer und Biker einfach weil so viel von dem Zeuchs da ist ! Naja ich rollte das Pfädchen ab ... kurz darauf war ich am Lago Stonecreek. Von dort aus ging's dann ganz schnell. Über das Kreuz bei Kreuzweingarten, den Billiger Wald und die Schavener Heide rollte ich nach Hause. Hier und da auch ein Pfädchen mitgenommen, die Sonne genossen und auf die Kurbel eingeprügelt. Zu Hause hab ich dann nach fast 8 Wochen endlich nochmal das Bike geputzt, doch paar Matschklümpchen hängen geblieben. Bei Zwiebelschnitzel mit Pommes liess ich die Tour ausklingen. Herrlich !​


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Oktober 2016)

Oldschool-Tour mit einem Newschool-Bike.  Ach ne, neue Schule sind ja diese halbfetten Rundlinge. Die sind wie Zwiebelschnitzel ohne Zwiebeln.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2016)

*Krimes Reha*

Kinder sind doch was herrliches oder? Meine Tochter war sogar diese Woche so gut drauf das sie mir was feines aus dem Kindergarten mitgebracht hat ! Njaaaha .... für die Nase ... die fing dann auch prompt an zu laufen ... bisschen Husten war auch mit dabei ... Danke ! 

Das ganze hab ich dann über die Woche hinweg auskuriert ... ein zünftiger Kirmesklopper war aber nicht drin dieses Jahr.
So bin ich dann ein wenig rumgedödelt. Einmal zum Zipfelklatscher und zurück. Ging .... aber fit ist anders ... bei dem Wetter konnt ich einfach auch nicht anders 






Der Zipfelklatscher





Alles drohen oder was ?





On the rocks





Loreley





Nirgendswo isset so schön wie zu Hause oder ?​


----------



## DocB (16. Oktober 2016)

Zipfelklatscher und Loreley werdenbei mir nicht angezeigt?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Oktober 2016)

DocB schrieb:


> Zipfelklatscher und Loreley werdenbei mir nicht angezeigt?



Nu müssta wida gehen .... voll doof das Google Fotos .....


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Oktober 2016)

Ja, mit Google Fotos hatte ich auch letztens so meine Probleme.  Ich nehme letzt immer per Rechtsklick die Bild-Links von "In Google Fotos verwalten" nachdem ich das Bild geöffnet und groß am Bildschirm habe.


----------



## Pete04 (23. Oktober 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Krimes Reha*
> 
> Kinder sind doch was herrliches oder? Meine Tochter war sogar diese Woche so gut drauf das sie mir was feines aus dem Kindergarten mitgebracht hat ! Njaaaha .... für die Nase ... die fing dann auch prompt an zu laufen ... bisschen Husten war auch mit dabei ... Danke !
> 
> ...


Superlorenfoto! Noch 'nen richtigen Köter dabei und die Daltons sind komplett!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2016)

*Hometrails 2.0*​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2016)

Watn datt wieder fürn schiess ......


....  nu gehta wiedaaaa !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. Oktober 2016)

Jenau in so 'ner Sekunde bin ich großherzig jeneigt den Griffel inne Ecke zu schmeissen, mein Bike zu radikalisieren (?!) und
mal nach Mücken zu treten selbst wenn 'se nix für können.... Hier läuft irgendwatt kontra de Schreiberzunft - Bilder generell
90° verdreht wo de se gerade reingesemmelt hast - wahrscheinlich wird mtb.news gerade vonne Stroer-Gruppe übernommen...
Feil wiggi - wir verzagen nimmermehr! Mit einem herzlichen Jesuch um Entschuldigung
die "Luftblase" zu liken...
PS: zum Gratulationszeitpunkt neckte datt Netz den Erbauer und lediglich ett IBC-Logo fristete verhungernd sein Dasein anne rechten Bildkante....da muttu motivieren!


----------



## DocB (24. Oktober 2016)

Nee, watt schööön! Un watt ne Arbeit, alles mitem Stativ aufjenommen



Is ja ne Rennerei für bekloppt ze werden.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2016)

DocB schrieb:


> Is ja ne Rennerei für bekloppt ze werden.



wie ein dackel beim spaziergang. vor-zurück-vor-zurück usw...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2016)

5std für 35km.... noc fragen?


----------



## GeDe (25. Oktober 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> 5std für 35km.... noc fragen?





schraeg schrieb:


> 5std für 35km.... noc fragen?


and the Oscar goes too..................


----------



## Enrgy (25. Oktober 2016)

2h40 rollzeit für 22km hab ich auch schon geschafft. und damals anno 1998 war ich noch fit.
aber es türmten sich auch ekelhafte 1300hm zwischen start und ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Oktober 2016)

Haben mal 12km /200hm in 2std platt gemacht .... lag aber auch 20-30cm sulziger Schnee


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2016)

Westwall Trailoffensive ​
 Uuui, jetzt ist auch der Herbst bald Geschichte. Gestern wurden schon die Uhren umgestellt .... de Bladeren fallen van het Boumen .... vielleicht eine der letzten Möglichkeiten den Indianer Sommer zu geniessen ... vorletzter Tag im goldenen Oktober.Da liessen sich die Köter natürlich nicht lumpen und suchten sich ein zünftig Touürschjen im großen Spielplatz Eifel. Es ging nach Einruhr, von dort wollte die Rotte den Westwall erobern.

_


Schöne Aussicht _​
_


Gefreiter Steigeisen im Trail an der schönen Aussicht _​
_


Gefreiter Schnipp imSerpentinengemetzel _​
_


Gefreiter Steigeisen rechts rum ! _​
_

_
_Veteranen am Aussichtspunkt "Schöne Aussicht"_ ​
 
Zunächst buchsierte sich der Trupp im Kriechgang hinauf zur "schönen Aussicht". Dort musste kurz geschoben werden, die Gefreiten wollten auf Betriebstemperatur gebracht werden. Nach Lagecheck im Rurtal ging's den schönen Serpentinentrail dahinter runter. Puh janz schön Eng die Ecken hier ... ohne Umsetzen lief da fast gar nix. Weiter über die Höhen der Rur ins Teifenbachtal hinein. Herrliches Fleckchen Erde. Imemr wieder Traumblicke ins Tal, dazu der bunte Wald ... ein Traum !​
_


Tiefenbachtal _​
_

 
Gefreiter Schnipp .... zurück ins Glied ! _​
_

_
_Geht doch !_ ​
 
Kesternich, Steckenborn, Rollesbroich .... wir schlugen uns durchs Gemüse ... es rollte .... wir näherten uns historischem Gefechtsraum .... Oberst Hubi nahm eine schmierige Abfahrt zur Kalltalsperre ... die Gefreiten Schnipp, Meff und Steigeisen folgten ihm willig. Sie verliessen die Talsperre der Peilung 275° folgend über den Wildstein. Höher und höher schlug sich der Trupp. Immer wieder im Kriechgang, man wollte möglichst lang unentdeckt belieben.​
_


Aussicht bis zur Wolkenfabrik _​
_


Hasselbachgraben _​
_


Gefreiter Schnipp schleicht sich vorbei _​
_


Gefreiter Mäff gut getarnt _​
_

_
_Der Trupp am Hasselbach_ ​
 
Vom Forsthaus Jägerhaus schlugen wir ein höheres Tempo an ... es ging hinab zum Überraschungsangriff auf den Hasselbachgraben. Knöchelhoch stellten sich den Gefreiten die Wurzeln entgegen ... kein Thema für versierte Nobby Nic bereifte Veteranen. 6km ging das Trailgemetzel so weiter ... ein harter Kampf aber letztendlich spuckte uns die Perlenkette aus Wurzeln an der Dreilägerbachtalsperre aus. Wir nahmen noch ein kurzes gemetzel am Struffelt dazu ... über Lenkerbreite Holzbohlen schlidderten wir daher. Danach gab's erstmal ein Affenkottelette zwischen de Kauleiste.

_


Dereilägerbachtalsperre 




Struffelt _​
_


Gefreiter Meff im Gefecht _​
_

_
_herrliche Wälder_ ​
 
Weiter geht das Gefecht. Auf dem Serpentinen-Intermezzo hinunter zum Vichtbach erntete wir Kopfschüttler ... zu Fuss fänd ich das schwieriger. Kurz durch Roetgen, schon näherten wir uns dem nächsten gemetzel, Der Schlebachgraben ... auch Wutzelig zieht er sich daher ... Herrliches Gefecht. Am Ende nutzten wir den Vennbahnradweg ein Stück weit um schnell hinter die feindlichen Linien vorzustossen. Wir näherten uns dem Höhepunkt der Mission. Übers Eifelkreuz und einen netten Trailchen am Steinbruch Bickerath erreichten wir die Südflanke des Westwalls ... verhärtete Fronten hier ... Beton wohin das Auge blickt ! Im tunnelblick cruisten wir auf dem 0,5m breiten Betonband daher. Immer wieder ein Highlight. Manch gefreiter kam ob der schmale ins straucheln und brachte nur mit Mühe und Not den Zossen in Laufrichtung.

_


Gefreiter Schnippi am Steinbruch _​
_


Auf dem Wall _​
_


Gefreiter Schnippi marschiert ! _​
_


Die Sturmtruppe am Westwall _​
_


Gefreiter Schnippi marschiert _​
_

_
_Es kalappert die Mühle am rauschenden Bach_ ​
 
Was kann das noch Toppen .... ? Klar ein Weltklasse Trailgemetzel musste her. Das lag gar nicht so fern. Vorbei an Eicherscheid ging's in die "Jinsters Jaß". Wildromantisch ..... eeeh hörrrlisch ...ging's hier hinab,kurze Bachquerung dann ging's ins Belgenbachtal. Ein "Holytrail" der Nordeifel. Ziemlich genail über Wurzeln und Stein kann man hier ins Rurtal abfahren. Dazu der herrliche Herbstwald ... da standen dem Oberst fast dieTränenin den Augen. Mit breitem Grinsen kamen die gefreiten unten an .... Zeit das sich das ändert ! fand der Oberst und wuchtetetden Trupp in den Gegenanstieg nach Widdau hinauf. Das Grinsen wich, derKopffärbte sich hellrot. Ziel erreicht 

_


Gefreiter Mäff im Belgenbachtal _​
_


Herrliches Rurtal _​
_


Gefreiter Schnippi ... zurück ins Glied 2.0 _​
_

_
_Das findet der Oberst scheisn_ ​
 
Sowar das Gefecht fast geschafft. Auf zum letzten Kampf im Rurtal. Eine schnuckelige Wiesenabfahrt an der Althausley und eine Rinne hinab zum Campingplatz Hammer .. wieder ging's hinauf. Der Oberst bliess jetzt ganz schön in die Backen .... die Gefreiten auch. Wir buchsierten unsere ausgemergelten Kadaver ein letztes mal hinauf ....wir liessen Dedenborn hinter uns und folgtem Dem Eifelsteig, Hier hatte der Feind ganz Waldstücke geebnat um uns besser erspähen zu können. Nicht normal was hier im Nationalpark gerodet wird .... Neturschutz ... is kla ! Beim Wolfshügel warfen wir uns dann in ein letztes Gefecht. Es ging die paar Serpentinen nach Einruhr wieder hinab ... schön so in der Nachmittagssonne.




Einruhr vorraus .... ​



Erst geht Steigeisen in den letzten Traill .... ​



... dann Meff .... ​



... denn Schnippi. Der Oberst folgt ! ​
 
So fand das Trailgemetztel in der Nordeifel nach gut 60km / 1300hm ( wie angesagt  ) ein gebührendes Ende an der Feldkombüse. Einmal Pommes Schranke bitte ... Herrlich so ein Herbstgemetzel !​


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2016)

Noch nachgeworfen sei dem Hörrn Oberst eine gehörige Portion NEID!  Allet richtig jemacht schnüffelten die Kümmeraner (im Einzelfall so-called "Rantaplan") mal wieder anne 100%-Grenze dett Machbaren - Höllenhunde! Die Älteste mit Kreuzbandriss ging nur
auf Kurzstrecke am Steinerberghaus für unser Fuzzi-Forum - der Indian-Summer iss aber Kracher im Moment! Lasst die Köter vonne Leine, ett wird unser Schaden nitt sein...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2016)

Was man nicht alles für den Winterpokal so macht ..........


----------



## jmr-biking (2. November 2016)

Cooles Bild! 
Aber Winterpokal failed  ...alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2016)

Ich lüge mir meine Punte später zusammen .....


----------



## jmr-biking (2. November 2016)

Aber denk dran, bei mehr als 96 Punkte pro Tag gibt's Haue von den anderen Pokal-Flunkerern.


----------



## H-P (3. November 2016)

Aber wenn du den (Paul) Panzer abschleppst, bekommste eh doppelte Punktzahl.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. November 2016)

Jetzt bin ich mit dem scheiss auch noch zum Foto des Tages nominiert ........   

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2079144?in=potdPool


----------



## black (3. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. November 2016)

Er ist kein Mensch er ist kein Grenadier .... er ist das Panzer-Abschlepp-Tier


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. November 2016)

cooles Foto


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mit dem scheiss auch noch zum Foto des Tages nominiert ........
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2079144?in=potdPool




Däh ... hat geklappt ... Danke für Eure Sternchen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. November 2016)

Unterwegs in meinem Vorgarten ....ganz schön winterlich geworden ....brrrrr


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2016)

*Heute im Hauptgang: Kerneifler an Buntsandstein mit Wurzelspitzen*



​


----------



## Pete04 (13. November 2016)

Hätt´ ich mich im Familienrat durchgesetzt wär' heut de Familisch da durchgemoppelt! Aber nach Urftseescheuche gestern
verweigerte de Damenriege datt Pedalieren, so ging's per Pedes zur Löwenburg... Sehr geiles Pic, der Hörr!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2016)

Und wieder steht ein KBU Foto zur Wahl des FdT:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2082974?in=potdPool


----------



## jmr-biking (14. November 2016)

Wirst hier noch zum Social-Media-Star!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2016)

Dazu fehlt mir das Fratzenbuch und dem Gezwitscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (14. November 2016)

Das hier ist auch social und Media


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2016)

a social


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2016)

*Wo bleibt die Sonne ?*

Da haben die Kachelmanns dieser Welt ja mal wieder ne richtige Schei**hausparole rausgehauen.
Sonne und 7°C ....  jaja .... is kla. Dem Realität sah dann eher wie 4°C und Wolken aus.
Aber lamme uns ned lang beschweren wa.... könnt auch regnen !

Eigentlich wollt ich ein wenig die Ranger zanken gehn heute ... mangels Verkehrsanbindung ins Epizentrum of no-biking-area entschied ich mich dann auf ein wenig Spielereien in heimischen Gefilden. Hier dem Froschen beim langen Eugen:






Dann durch Matsch&Pratsch auf die Höhenlagen. Unten die Schäfchen und droben der Hubi & sein Froschn





Am Eifelblick dann der höchste Punkt. 525m hoch ist der Brehberg. Zugleich höchste Erhebung im Stadtgebiet Mechernich wie ich gelernt habe. Dahinter gibt's den "Flughahntrail" ...warum der so heisst ? Is geheim !






So siehts da aus am Eifelblick. Seht ihr .... alles Eifel:





Am Auf dem Heimweg nochmal beim Kakusmann vorbei. Hier haben die Vollpfosten den unteren Teil des Trails gesperrt ... wahrscheinlich zu viele Rebellen hier runter gefahren ... egal ich hab "Bestandsrecht"





Am Ende zwar wiedermal altbekannte Trails aber hauptsache jet für de Ballesch jedonn ! 

Achso ... wer nicht unsummen an Kohle für halbwegs brauchbare "Outdoorbekleidung" raushauen will
der sollte sich mal bei Decathlon umschauen. Hab da jetzt so einiges bestellt, u.a. die Jacke und Hose auf da Bildas.
Kann den kram bedenkenlos empfehlen, da kriegste mal eben ne brauchbare Softshellbotz für unter 40,- wosde
bei den Wölfen dieser Welt auch mal gut das dreifache latzt. Da tut's auch nicht so weh wenn man mal  am
Brombeerstrauch hängen bleibt, gelle !​


----------



## Pete04 (27. November 2016)

Sach datt mal dem Robinator bevor der widda mit seine verbotenen Karobuxen rausfährt!....
Nä, guter Tip - bis hin zu den Googles allet im Anjebot!


----------



## DocB (27. November 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jacke und Hose auf da Bildas


Welche? Das Angebot ist ja riesig..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2016)

DocB schrieb:


> Welche? Das Angebot ist ja riesig..




Jacke: https://www.decathlon.de/jacke-forclaz-400-herren-id_8355719.html

Hose: https://www.decathlon.de/wanderhose-forclaz-500-herren-schwarz-id_8298974.html

Shirt für drunter: https://www.decathlon.de/laufshirt-langarm-ekiden-herren-schwarz-id_8312449.html

Jacke kann ich empfehlen die ist gut Atmungsaktiv, kann man auch de Lüftungsklappen unter de Arme aufmachen. 
Einzigstes Manko ist vielleicht die Kapuze, ich komm damit klar, könnte mir aber vorstellen das je nach Helm das den ein oder anderen stört

Hose auch super  leicht, dehnbar, Saum größenverstellbar so dat sich dat Ding nit inne Kette verfängt, schmutzabweisend  brauchste nur mal drüber zu streifen seht die aus wie neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2016)

Kann ich bestätigen. Das Zeug von Decathlon ist auch bei Bikepackern und Backpackern beliebt, weil gut und günstig für den Einstieg. Und oft auch noch leicht dazu. Liest man immer wieder in den einschlägigen Foren davon.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2016)

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, beimnächsten EifelX oder AlpenX wandert dat Bötzje direkt in de Rucksack .... ungewogen


----------



## DocB (27. November 2016)

Danke ihr Eifler Helden... dehnbar ist ein - na ja - dehnbarer Begriff  Ich brauche da etwas mehr, weil ich bin zu klein für mein Gewicht und wil kein XL kaufen müssen, wenn ich Längenmäßig bei M bin. Wie sehn ech dan esoss  uss?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2016)

Dann bestell doch einfach ne M ne L und ne XL und die die passt behälste und lässt se beim Schneider deiner Wahl nen halben Meter kürzen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2016)

*Ahrdvent, Ahrdvent .... das Ahrtal brennt ! Schaut hier, alles voller Qualm:*











Und hier die Brandstifter:





Heute war Wetterinversion .... nur auf den Gipfel war's schön. Daher mal keine Trailfotos mit grauer Suppe 
Da derAhrdventzzkranz vier Kerzen hat bereisten wir die vier Berge A.Dahm-Turm, Schrock, Umerich und Krauzzberg


----------



## Pete04 (3. Dezember 2016)

Immerhin klar sichtbar de Baumgrenze geknackt! Helden!


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Dezember 2016)

Hab ne etwas kryptische Botschaft aus 'Untererde' bekommen. Kann wer helfen, die zu entschlüsseln?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2016)

Wenns um Eifler Platt geht .... do han ich keen Ahnung vun  aber bin stest bemüht mein Helfersyndrom auszuleben 

Eigentlich kann sie ja nicht aus der Eifel sein, weil die liegt geologisch gesehen höher als alles drum herum , wodurch sie als "Untererde" ausscheidet


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich meinte die Untererde, wo die Würmer ausscheiden, nicht die Region.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2016)

Ahso ... die Geheimsprache der gravedigger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2016)

* Rureifel Trails *​
 Jaja es ist schon eine liaison die Biker und der Nationalpark. So eine schöne Gegend und wir sind nicht willkommen. Es werden Millionen in Projekte investiert wo man sich fragt "Watt soll dat ?" anstatt mal anständige Radwege zu installieren und vielleicht die Biker auf ein paar anspruchsvollen Pfaden zu lenken statt Pauschal alles zu verbieten. Aber einerseits hat das auch sein gutes, denn der gewöhnliche Biker muss sich nur an den tollen Ausschilderungen orientieren und weiss sofort: "Hier ist'sschön!"




_Das Bikerleben ist so einfach ... das Schild ist auch gleichzusetzen mit: "Hier besonders schön" _​
 
Natürlich sind wir diese herrlichen Pfade nicht gefahren sondern haben alles wie vorgeschrieben nur geschoben. Bilder wurden nur gestellt. Wanderer haben wir leider keine gesehen, Tiere auch nicht ... ob die alle noch Weihnachtsfeier geschädigt waren ?​



_Herrliche Aussichten 
_



_Oder ? _​



_Ein Anspruchvolles Pfädchen zieht sich den Bildchesberg runter _




_Wintertrails 
_
 Heute morgen nahmen die Köter Steigeisen und Killerplautze ein paar solcher Schilder in Augenschein. Tolles Material verbarg sich dahinter. Ein Highlight waren die Abfahrten von Meuchelberg und Hubertushöhe... Sonne pur und feinstes Geläuf... da schlägt das Bikerherz höher.​



_Alles unter Naturschutz ... auch die Holländer im  Landaal Park links _​



_Rappelpiste ...Killerplautze im Anflug _​



_Steigeisen hätts auch fast die Dritten raus gehauen _​



_Was ein geiler Scheiss oder ? Alles nur Fake sind ja gar nicht gefahren  _

 Heraus kam ein herrlich Ründchen. Wenn das nur nicht alles verboten wäre  Aber bei 12°C und Sonne pur könnte man auch schlechter beikn im Dezember. Während viele andere an solchen Tagen nur ihren Verpflichtungen hinterher hecheln, zogen wir den Entschleunigungs-Stöpsel und cruisten ganz geschmeidig durch die Rureifel.  Muss auch mal 5 gerade sein lassen sonst kriegt man irgendwann die Kurv nit mehr.




_Zwei Köter huldigen dem heiligen Hubertus _​



_On the sunny side of life _




_Eine grosse grosse Puddel ... mit weniger Wasser als sonst 
_
 Bei ein paar Anstiegen haben wir ganz schön Bauklötze gestaunt. Die haben uns ganz schön hingerichtet... aber egal letztlich kommen wir immer oben an auch wenn wir das Rentnerblatt glühend gewalkt haben. Dafür glüht beim bergab fahren ... eeeh schieben natürlich ... auch genauso die Bremsscheibe. Dabei kommen uns unsere ausgemärgelten Körper natürlich zu gute, njaaa da haben die Holländischen Käsestengel mit ihren Carbon 29er ganz schön jeluurt  .... ​



_Hart Backbord 
_



_Gerade aus geht auch ... so gerade 
_



_Dem Steigeisen hat jetzt auch das Heckliften für sich erfunden  
_
 Alles in allemein Träumchen bei dem Wetter. Da isset eigentlich auch ejal was man fährt ... Hauptsache draussen und dämmeln. War dann am Ende mit 45km und 1200hm ein strammes Paket für ein Wintertoürschjen. Das zähe Geläuf gibt ja immer noch extra hm in die Stengel. Aber wir sind ja keine Weichflöten ​


----------



## sun909 (10. Dezember 2016)

oh mann Hubi, 
du machst einem gerade aber verdammt viel Lust auf Verbotene Liebe 

grüße und schönes WE!


----------



## five40 (11. Dezember 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> _Ein Anspruchvolles Pfädchen zieht sich den Bildchesberg runter _


Ich hielt das "Pfädchen" bislang für den Chickenway.



schraeg schrieb:


> _Was ein geiler Scheiss oder ? Alles nur Fake sind ja gar nicht gefahren  _


Das ist am WE und im Sommer ein stark frequentierter schmaler Weg, teilweise kaum Ausweichsmöglichkeiten. Ich halte es für wenig sinnvoll davon Bilder einzustellen. Die Fahrtrichtung stimmt immerhin!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2016)

> _Rappelpiste ...Killerplautze im Anflug _


 Nä, watt frech! In mir wächst der Verdacht 
datt de Hubertushöhe so zahlreich besucht wird weil datt Bergelschen wegen seinem dem Hubi schmeichelnden
Schildchen gewisse Possesivjefühle auslöst - hab' künftig den passenden Ringschlüssel im Asservatensäckchen bei mir...
Trend geht eh' zu anonym.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2016)

Et iss halt ein Pilgerort ... und wie wollen mers den noch wiederfinden wenn einer dat Schild demontiert ?
Jenauso wie die janzen Trails im Epizentrum-of-no-Biking ... eine Schande man würd die janzen Schilders wegmachen "Hier besonders schön". Ma wüsst net mehr watt ma fahren soll


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2016)

five40 schrieb:


> Ich hielt das "Pfädchen" bislang für den Chickenway.


Stimmt ! Links herum ist aber auch nicht besonders schwerer. Sind die Ecken zwar ein wenig spitzer dafür aber weniger.
Für Fahrtechnikgötter natürlich Killefitz ! 



five40 schrieb:


> Das ist am WE und im Sommer ein stark frequentierter schmaler Weg, teilweise kaum Ausweichsmöglichkeiten. Ich halte es für wenig sinnvoll davon Bilder einzustellen. Die Fahrtrichtung stimmt immerhin!



Wir waren am WE unterwegs .... außer uns zwei bescheuerten 0,0 Personen unterwegs. Stark frequentiert halte ich den höchstens mal Sonntags nach 14 Uhr im Sommer bei schönem Wetter. 99,9% der Niederländer wählen die Apshalpiste auf der anderen Seite. Zudem keine Ortsangabe ( werde ich auch per PN nicht verraten ) und 99,9% der MTBler werdens wegen der Beschilderung nicht bereisen. Aber Gundsätzlich hast du Recht, hat irgendwie was von Anstiftung zum Verstoß gegen .... ???? ... gegen was eigentlich ?. Wir bösen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2016)

*Heidi & Hubi auf Römerkanalrunde - A true Lovestory*
*( inspired by jmr-biking )*

Wer kennt das nicht ... stundenlang glotzt man auf den Bildschirm in der Hoffnung doch noch eine Ansprechende Runde für die Feierabendrunde in der Traildatenbank zu finden. Nix ... bäääh ... schon wieder Kreuztrail ? Schon wieder Trails um den Heimatort .... näää. Mal guckn wat bei jipsies jeht hier rum .... stöber stöber ... da ... ein Eintrag der schon ein paar Jahre alt ist von einem gewissen @jmr-biking ... "Hubi's Römerkanalrunde" ... das ist es.... die Motivation ist da ! Zwar kenn ich diese Runde aus der Westentasche, bin sie jedoch schon Jahre nicht mehr so gefahren. Das ist es ....

Also aufgesattelt und losgedüst. Es hätte eine so schöne Runde werden können ... ja werden ... wenn ....wenn da nicht die Heidie wäre. Man was ist die manchmal zickig .... auf ihren hohen Hacken stelzt sie durchs Gemüse wie ein Topmodel. Da komm ich plumpe Plautzenpaule eher wie ein Kartoffelsack daher.

Die Zickerei nahm am Römerbad ihren lauf. Während ich einfach mal zwei Minuten genüsslich am Poolrand ausspannen wollte sprattelte die Heidi nur so im Pool herum.






Nicht genug ging die Zickerei 500m den Weg rauf weiter ... die Heidi zickte mal wieder rum und wollte in der Wasserleitung verschwinden. Nix da hier wird gebiket ... faulenzen kannst du Morgen wieder !





Weiter ging die Zickerei am Äquadukt ...statt mit mir diesen herrlichen Pfad am Römerbau zu rocken zickt die Heidi unten rum





Nicht viel weiter eskalierte es dann ganz ... verhärtete Fronten ... beide bockig ... dem Hubi und dem Heidi wollten nicht mehr gemeinsam... warte ab Fräulein "wer Wind säht wird Sturm ernten"





Da musste mal ein ernstes Wort geredet werden, also schaute ich der Heidi ganz tief ins große Glubschauge und redete ihr mal so richtig ins Gewissen





Danach folgte ein wilder Husarenritt durchs Gemüse ... die Heidi war nicht mehr zu bändigen ... ausser sich versuchte sie den Kartoffelsack abzuwerfen





Der jedoch war wie fest getackert 





Irgendwann hatte Hubi dann ein einsehen ... so konnte die Bezieheung nicht fortgeführt werden. So kniete er vor seiner Diva nieder streichelte ihr zärtlich über den Vorderreifen und versprach Ihr einen extra Tropfen Kettenöl wenn sie jetzt die Zickerei dran gäbe ....





Und siehe da ... die Heidi wurde auf einmal ganz zahm ... der Kartoffelsack umarmte sie nochmal und klopfte ihr auf die Gabelkrone ... gut gemacht !





So ritten sie von dannen im finsteren Wald ... hell erleuchtete wieder das Licht ihrer Verbundenheit





Zu Hause gab's dann wie versprochen einen Tropfen extra vom guten Muc Off das so herrlich nach Himbeere duftet





_*Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind ... so zicken sie noch heute rum !*_

​


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2016)

...wie mag er mit dem Weibe und den Sprösslingen mit harter Hand regieren!? Sehr geil aufgenommen er hat dett Stöckchen
ausse Südeifel - ich prognostiziere mal: Bikerwade meets Bollywood! Darauf den Handschuh in den Ring, an Landschaft für
epische Filmplagiate mangelts nitt da draussen, Sir Hubert! Stay im Set, der Pete...der noch einen Rangerhut inne Requisite hat!...und - mit gehörigem Reschpekt: die Eifel hat ihr Plagiat für Tommy Lee Jones! HIMBEERAROMA! Tät ich für Leiden!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (15. Dezember 2016)

Wieder mal ne völlig coole Story.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2016)

@Pete04


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> HIMBEERAROMA! Tät ich für Leiden!



In echt jetzt musse mal kaufen ... vol der Geschmack das Zeugs
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/muc-off-wet-lube-ketten-schmiermittel-120ml-32781/wg_id-1507


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2016)

Iss soeben inne Weihnachts-haben-woll-Liste an Real-mal-driss vorbeigezogen!
Im Anzug kommste abber ganz ander rüber!...odder war Kommion!?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2016)

Hochzeit ! Auch ein Kerneifler hat einen Funken Anstand im Leib


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Dezember 2016)

Da hat er sich die geklaute Tour zurück geklaut.  Das war eine der ersten Touren von uns, seit ich hier im Forum begonnen hab zu schreiben. Kann mich gar nicht mehr so genau dran erinnern. 

Ja, so ist das mit den Frauen. Läuft mal etwas nicht nach ihrem Willen, zicken se rum. Deshalb hab ich bei mir und meinen Bikes, bis auf eine (Esmeralda, Pussy-Wagon wird grad umoperiert), nur Männerfreundschaften. Wenn Eisen-Karl, China-Kohl oder Dickmops mal nicht so wollen wie ich, dann kracht es kurz im Geröhr und dann is wieder gut.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2016)

Stimmt ... der Froschn schluckt auch alles was ich ihm vor den Bug knalle  

Aber geil so mal in den alten Tourberichten zu schmökern ... unersetzbarer Schatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Dezember 2016)

* Nix neues im Ländchen *​



Watt für ein Eifelpanorama 
​



Der Umsetzer ​



Wildenbürgchen 
​



Lichtspiele ​



Trailattack ​



Überall Gegend - 100% Eifel ​



Em Jewatt ​



Da het einer den Finger drauf gehalten ​



Riiiiiewersch ​



Eisen & Plautze anne Burg ​



Överall jiddet e jerön Jelände ​



Trailattack V2.0 ​



Das Niveau in Schleidener Schulen scheint sehr hoch ! ​


----------



## Pete04 (17. Dezember 2016)

Wenn enn Komma hinger Techno jesprayt wör wör ett eh Jymnasium! Ett Niveau sank
mit dem Sprayer deucht mir....


----------



## Enrgy (17. Dezember 2016)

muschi war auch schon da...


----------



## Pete04 (17. Dezember 2016)

Renode, du wolltest dem kleinen Hauspflegefall doch nach 20.oo h Internet sperren?! Betreutes Wohnen iss ja o.k. - abber er schmeisst widda!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Dezember 2016)

* Rureifel FAT *

Das Jahresende naht ... nochmal Zeit für eine geschmeidige FeierAbendTour in der Rureifel ... näh watt schöhööön oder?


































​


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. Dezember 2016)

Ha, an die beiden gelb leuchtenden Signalraketen erinner' ich mich, die habe ich doch heute in der näheren Ferne gesehen. Super Tag erwischt heute!


----------



## Eifelbewohner (28. Dezember 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ha, an die beiden gelb leuchtenden Signalraketen erinner' ich mich, die habe ich doch heute in der näheren Ferne gesehen. Super Tag erwischt heute!


"Signalraketen" stehen hoch im Kurs...vor allem so kurz vor dem Jahreswechsel


----------



## Pete04 (28. Dezember 2016)

Harte Recken die Eifel bereithält - die entzünden aus Spardrang schon mal Einwegpups um de Einwechfackel zu sparen...
Die Hörrn am Tisch stehen für Höhenmeters und Duchhaltevermögen - mit denen leg' ich mich nitt an!
Auf datt 2017 der Tisch jefüllt bleibe! Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2016)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ha, an die beiden gelb leuchtenden Signalraketen erinner' ich mich, die habe ich doch heute in der näheren Ferne gesehen. Super Tag erwischt heute!



Wird Zeit das wieder Laub auf di Bäume kommt 
ziemlich viel BM, K und D beim Herr Bieber aufm Parkplatz gesichtet 



Pete04 schrieb:


> Harte Recken die Eifel bereithält - die entzünden aus Spardrang schon mal Einwegpups um de Einwechfackel zu sparen...
> Die Hörrn am Tisch stehen für Höhenmeters und Duchhaltevermögen - mit denen leg' ich mich nitt an!
> Auf datt 2017 der Tisch jefüllt bleibe! Stay tuned, der Pete!



... noch ist 2016 nit vorbei


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2017)

* Ein SylvestAHRkracher *​
 Letzte Chance in 2016 eine Tour zu drehen .... Sonne pur prognostiziert ... da kann man sich nicht lumpen lassen, da gibt's nur eins: raus inne Natur ! Oder doc nich ?  Minus 6°C zeigt dem Zeiger als ich in Altenahr aufschlug ... Mann oder Memme ?
Also raus ausse Karre und rein in de Klamotten. Ab geht's




Ein weltberühmter Wanderweg gab's erstmal vors Vorderrad... ganz schöne buckelei.
Und gemeint ist nicht dieser neumodische Steig  ​



Erstmal den Eisheiligen am Kreuz huldigen
Bin zwar Heide aber schaden kann das nicht 




Dort herunter war's schön seifig und holperig .. war mehr so "Häschen Hoppel Style" als fahren  




In Altenahr schläft um neun noch fast alles ... fest umklammert Väterchen Frost den Ort ​



Wenig später bin ich am bekannten Loch im Berg .... ​



Auch wenn ich das Bike fast ausschliesslich für's Foto hier hochgeschleppt habe
 ....der dort hinführende "Stichweg" war mir zu "eisig", 
ausgesetzt und technisch recht schwierig, da riskiert man besser nichts !
Wie sagt man: übermut tut selten gut !




Dafür habe ich mich wenig später an "der Rinne" versucht und geknackt. 
Man was hab ich da früher mit großen Augen gestaunt als die Forumsgrößen hier gezeigt haben wie's geht.
 Ist, wenn man's mal gefahren ist, auch kein Hexenwerk und "relativ" sicher zu befahren.
Wobei ich noch meilenweit davon entfernt bin was andere so drauf haben




Als nächstes Stand ein altbekannter Berg auf dem Programm.
Hier oben hat der Wind ganz schön in's Horn geblasen 
Also nix wie weg,Windschillfaktor  minus fuffzehn ... brrrrr ​



Auch am Michelskopp dicker Forst. Nach Jahren auch nochmal die "Rechtsvariante" getestet ( nein hat nix mit der AFD zu tun ) Das ist zwar anspruchsvoll aber wirklich Spass macht das nicht mehr, relativ breit geklopft der Trail, abfallende Serpentinen ... mag ich nicht  Zufällig hab ich da auch die "rechts rechts" Variante für mich entdeckt. Auch nett. 




Es folgte der nächste Hubbel. Der war fies. Seeehr fies. Es ging auf den "Kotzberg".Der heisst in echt so und das nicht von ungefähr. Man was eine Rampe. Hab's nachher mal ausgewertet. Den Anstieg den ich da rauf gewanderbiket bin hatte 17,5 % ...im Schnitt !!! Egal dafür war die direkte Linie die kürzeste und ich war wahrscheinlich genauso schnell wie über seichtere Umwegsvarianten. Aber es war gut das ich alleine unterwegs war ... Mitreisende hätten mich dafür wahrscheinlich gemeuchelt. ​



Oben herrliche Aussicht auf dem "Hengstberg Höhenweg" Super ... wie am Rhein hier an der Ahr  Gab dort auch ein Denkmal für "gefallene Mädchen". Ich liess mich auch gleich mal auf dei Knie fallen. Wobei das ist zweideutig. Einmal bedeutet gefallen das was wahrscheinlich jeder kennt "an der Front gestorben" sach ich mal... zum zweiten wurde der Begriff früher für Mädchen verwendet die ohne verheiratet zu sein ihre Jungfräulichkeit verloren hatte. Wären ganz schön viele heutzutage wenn letzteres zutrifft  ​



Naja der HHW ( Hengstberg Höhen Weg ) jedenfalls war zwar oben rum lieblich aber wirklich lohnen tut der Mörderanstieg nicht. Egal die Sonne schien ein lecker Pfädchen ... hauptsache draußen sach ich mal ! ​



Zur Entlohnung liess ich mir am Fusse der Bergs an der Pützfelder Kapelle ein Marzipanbrot schmecken und die Sonne auf den Pelz brennen. Herrlich ! 




Ist das nicht herrlich hier am Kapellchen ? Da verweilt man doch gerne ein bisschen länger. ​



Der nächste Hubbel gestaltete sich etwas geschmeidiger. ErSCHROCKend  wieviel an der Hütte ganz ganz oben los war. Doch tatsächlich drei Personen vor Ort. Zwei Wandersleut und ein Biker, der wie sich später im Gespräch herausstellte, nicht ganz unbekannt war. Noch schnell ein Panoramafoto dann schossen wir beide gemeinsam die schrockige "Rechtsvariante" herab ( Nein auch hier hat das nichts mit den Hohlbirnen zu tun). Mit offenem Mund schaute ich dem Kerl der fahren konnte wie der Teufel hinterher. Herrlich anzusehen wie der das Hinterrad rumwerfen kann. Die schwierigsten Passagen meisterte er mit Leichtigkeit, ich dann eher entweder mit ein bisschen Glück oder gar nicht. Egal hat super Spass gemacht. Unten trennten sich dann unsere Wege, er links ich rechts herum,vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder  ​



Für mich ging's erstmal wieder hoch. Herrlich in der Sonne zog ich einen Weinberg hinauf. Super sowas, rauffahren kann auch geschmeidig sein. Oben suchte ich mir den Weg zur Burg Are. Dort ein kurzes Trailintermezzo bevor es wieder hinauf ging. ​



Nach einem erneuten Weinbergsaufwärtsgetrete suchte ich den nächten "altbekannten" Trail auf. Der jedoch befand sich in einem erbärmlichen Zustand. Das war mir zwar bewusst aber das er so von Wildschweinen zerfurcht war hätte ich nicht gedacht. Teilweise war gar keine Wegführung mehr erkennbar. Da ist der Abschnitt auf dem Bild noch Weltklasse gegen. Egal ... hab ich mir ja selber so ausgesucht ! Also Augen zu und durch .... ​



Bei "Jupp an der Latt" wie die Niederländer zu sagen pflegen, genoss ich nochmal das Sönnchen. Ein wenig Entschädigung für den kaputten Trail. Der Rest war dann auch äusserst lieblich ... Südhang... beste Lage ... zart am Stollen und herb im Abgang würden Trailkenner sagen  ​



So zirkelte ich dann den Froschn und den adipösen Körper wieder hinab nach Mumienhausen wo eine traumhafte Tour ihr Ende fand. Das konnte sich doch mal sehen lassen ... ein herrlicher Jahresabschluss, so kann das neue Jahr kommen und von mir aus auch so weitergehen ... tourmässig ! Mit saftigen 1300hm auf 25km auch ordentlich was vor die Stengel gebraten ... meine Herren ... dat wor jod ! ​

* Wünsche allen viele schöne Touren im neuen Jahr und vor allem ein "sturzfreies" 2017 !*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Januar 2017)

super schöner Bericht


----------



## DocB (1. Januar 2017)

Bericht ist top, und ganz krasses Brett hast Du da noch mal abgerissen zum Jahresabschluss, Respekt!
"Gelöcksillech Nöijohr!", wie man bei uns im Dorf sagt.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Januar 2017)

Da haut er zum Jahresende noch einen hyperaktiv verlinkten Bericht übers nahe gelegene Trailparadies raus! 
Dir auch ein frohes neues und trailiges Jahr!


----------



## sun909 (1. Januar 2017)

Herrlich zu lesen, Hubi!

Frohes Neues und viele tolle Gelegenheiten wünsch' ich dir 

Grüsse


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2017)

Heilijett Kanonenrohr! Da muss ich Schmirgol wejen Staatsverhangener Inventur Lattenjupps und Erdmöbel händisch zählen
und der Kümmeraner haut sein "Reader's Digest" raus! ...und darf datt Wetter nutzen!³....Neien, Chapeau vor dem
Quäl-Dich-Faktor und dem jerüttet Maß an Froscht - aber nur so schaufelt mers sich mit ordentlich Winterwunderwelt
de Seele wieder frei... Den da musste nochmal sichten:




...da waren meine Äujelschen groß und der Pete entschloss sich nach der guten, alten Ausschlussregel 'ne Gleichung aufzumachen;
wenn datt Bike datt kann kann der Weakpoint nur noch beim Pete liegen! Der Henning war DH-orientiert und suchte Änderung
und bat sein Ross wohlfeil! "Damals" cruiste die JFFR noch auf 120mm und tat jeglich höheren Federweg als sinnentleert inne
Tonne kloppen (Nach Weihnacht kam' alles ausse Löcher mit 150mm! Ebenfalls sinnentleert, doch deutlich mehr Spaß!)
Also zollte mers dem Bikecollega alias FATWORM Respekt, legte die Latte für datt geschätzte, vom Maître auf's Ahrtal eingeschworene
Geschoss gesittet angemessen hoch (...krieg' ich die Krätz' wenn irgendwelche Lümmels im dreistellig' Bereich für ordentlich
vierstellig Bike den Rahmen abwerten...) und bekam' meine Trailforce-One vom Henning inne Hände des Büttlings gegeben.
Seitdem iss alles anders... =positiv bekloppt werten! ...mein Bike kann, meine Ein-und-alles-Rakete, nur der Federkielschwinger
auffem Sattel muss sich datt eine oder andere Mal überwinden dem Tausendsassa unter Hamburger Edelschmiedefakten
den Weg frei zu geben....May the Force be with you!
Hubert(-Tusch; den hasse Dir verdient!) allet Jute und auf datt auch 2017 die jekreuzten Klingen ordentlich Scheppern
und Couchpotatoes zu Trailheros motivieren...Ride on, der Pete, dein quasi östlicher Flügelflitzer!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2017)

Querdenk...wenn de heute inne Hansestadt datt selbe Material kaufen willst hat's nur noch zwei große Ritzel - da beschleicht
einen doch der Gedanke datt Mutti Industrie garnitt so glücklich iss ein "Alleskönnerlie" entwickelt zu haben!
...zur Ablenkung fahr' ich ab und an Fritten-Fat - am Laufen halten mer se müssen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2017)

Katzley ist bekannt.
Der Homer hat sich durch seine Kurventechnik bei 1:36 quasi selbst disqualifiziert !


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Katzley ist bekannt.
> Der Homer hat sich durch seine Kurventechnik bei 1:36 quasi selbst disqualifiziert !


Da haste wohl Recht ....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> bat sein Ross wohlfeil


Ich hoffe der neue "Besitzer" hat de Marotten mim Hinterrad nit übernommen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2017)

So jetzt kriegen die Dackelschneider auch mal ihr Fett weg


----------



## Pete04 (2. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der neue "Besitzer" hat de Marotten mim Hinterrad nit übernommen ....


Also bitte! Wenn, dann ungewollt mit Unterkiefer...(ob datt dann auch noch "Shredden" heisst entzieht sich meinem anglikanischen
Wortkalender....) Ich rutsch' ja mittem Wanderschuh auch nitt umme Kurve um die Landschaft zu schänden - obwohl; vielleicht
fehlt hier der "Skill"!


----------



## redrace (3. Januar 2017)

Ich muss feststellen ich komme zu nichts mehr! :-( Schöner Bericht!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. Januar 2017)

redrace schrieb:


> Ich muss feststellen ich komme zu nichts mehr! :-( Schöner Bericht!



Irgendwie geht's mir auch so. 
Komme immer weniger zum fahren als ich möchte.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2017)

Nit jammern ! Fahren: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16098


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Januar 2017)

Schade, hätte ich früher wissen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (4. Januar 2017)

Gut, dann komme ich mal nach Kommern.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Schade, hätte ich früher wissen müssen



Hättest Du früher bescheid sagen sollen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Januar 2017)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2017)

*Feierabend - gefrorene Zehen @ Kohlweg*






Watt herrlich oder ?





Bisschen Schnee da oben





Montageständer für unnerwechs





Bisschen Holz da oben 





Chinaböller tuuut's noch ! ​


----------



## redrace (6. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nit jammern ! Fahren: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16098


ARBEITEN!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2017)

Ice Ride @round Kommern

Für heuer hatte sich Forzumsprominentenz von hinter den Bergen bei den sieben .....eeee.....Gipfeln angemeldet.
Aufgrund der forstigen Temperaturen am Fusse des Kommerner Gletschers wurde die Fotostops heute massiv eingeschränkt damit die Lebenswichtigsten Organe weiter mit flüssigem Blut und nicht Eisklumpen versogrt wurden. Also ging's bei geschmeidigen -2°C auf die Piste

Zuerst musst dem Hubi schweres Gerät anlegen und den Weg frei machen:





Im folgenden grasten wir die Trails rund um Kommern ab. Dabei gab es nichts was ich @jmr-biking vor die Stollen knallen konnte was er nicht mit stoischer Ruhe runtergenudelt ist  seine Kompaneros @DasIch81 und @RSC-MTB-FB  meisterten auch so einiges  Ffür die Köter ( eswaren wiedermal Horden von Ihnen unterwegs ) gab's zwar nichts neues auf dem trail dafür neues auf den Bikes zu erkunden. So spulten wir unsere Runde ab .... getreten ( also inne Pedale ), gelacht, quatsch gemacht, Herz was willst du mehr ... so kann man doch einen Samstag Vormittag rum bekommen oder meine Herren ?

Hier die Illustre Truppe:





Und hier der "Action-Shot" des Tages und der Beweis das 29er doch alles können 





Chapeau meine Herren, danke für die nette Begleitung


----------



## DasIch81 (7. Januar 2017)

Wir haben für die schöne Tour zu danken.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Ich für meinen Teil würde wieder kommen.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... was er nicht mit stoischer Ruhe runtergenudelt ist...


In der Ruhe und im 29er liegt die Kraft. 



schraeg schrieb:


> ... danke für die nette Begleitung ...



Gerne und Dank zurück!


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (7. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... so kann man doch einen Samstag Vormittag rum bekommen oder meine Herren ?


Wat schöneres gib et nich!  

Danke für die schöne Tour! 
Man trifft sich ja vielleicht mal im Feytal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2017)

Schöne Spielerei ​

 Seit Anfang des Jahres speichere ich alle Mountainbiketouren in meinem Smartphone. Ich nutze dazu die App OruxMaps. Eine nette Spielerei hab ich heute entdeckt. Man kann alle Tracks als ZIP Datei exportieren und sich z.B. in Garmin Basecamp anzeigen lassen. Und so ein Trail-Spaghetti-Salat habe ich 2016 produziert:
​


​
​
 Und was sagt uns das ?​
 a) solche Spielereien braucht kein Mensch ​
 b) zu wenig in anderen Gebieten unterwegs gewesen ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2017)

eine trailrose, kopfüber hängend, ihre blätter verlierend...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2017)

Romantiksau ... Du !


----------



## DocB (8. Januar 2017)

Wenns Zuhause doch schön ist...? Ich empfehle aber mehr "oben links" = Monschau, da bin ich zur Vor-GPS-Zeit gefahren... jo, joo, mer jet aalt..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2017)

Ja hatte ich 2016 aufm Zettel,konnte ich leider keinen Haken dran machen. Aber dieses Jahr 
Die Rando's in Belgien sind auch nicht drauf ebenso die Touren in Österreich


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Januar 2017)

So ne Nudelsuppe habe ich mir auch schon mal gebaut. Hast recht, braucht kein Mensch. Aber um weiße Flecken auf der Landkarte zu entdecken, ist es doch etwas brauchbar. Außerdem klicke auch mal gerne in Landkarte rum, so wie du.
Für morgen früh melde ich mich wieder in deinem Revier an... weil es gestern so schön war. Bei uns ist Tauwetter und auf Schneematsch habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2017)

Visum erteilt


----------



## Pete04 (8. Januar 2017)

So funktioniert's! Der Jürgen hat ja auch Ahnung vom Anträgestellen wo datt Kleinstadt-Ei zu versagen droht....
But, be prepaired: Mer schlagen inne Breite (...nsport) zurück! Wenn's mannshoch schneit im Kümmeraner Ländle
bin ich der zweite Willy Bogner!...bis jetzt reicht's nur für'n "Willies".....(da können Damenkegelklubs zu erzählen,
keine sportliche Disziplin) Verlang' dem Gast jefälligst Bilder ab bevor's auch noch inne Appotonie abjetaucht wird -
ein Zeugnis belegen er soll vom Hausbesuch! Leckofanni, Hubert - bau Gästezimmers, die Region boomt durche Decke!!!

....un tu Nudelsuppe auffe Speisekarte, die Kerneifelaner sinn anspruchslos!


----------



## DasLangeElend (9. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das ?​
> a) solche Spielereien braucht kein Mensch ​
> b) zu wenig in anderen Gebieten unterwegs gewesen ​



c) dass Du Sandstein lieber hast als Schiefer (alternativ Cafe Jansen lieber als den Tanz im Kristallspiegelsaal)
d) dass Du 2017 mal bei uns im SGB vorbeikommen solltest


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> c) dass Du Sandstein lieber hast als Schiefer (alternativ Cafe Jansen lieber als den Tanz im Kristallspiegelsaal)



Sagen wir mal so : Cafe Jansen brauch ich 17 Min ... Kristallspiegelsaal ca. 40min .... wenn man Hunger hat zählt jede Minute



DasLangeElend schrieb:


> d) dass Du 2017 mal bei uns im SGB vorbeikommen solltest


Das hatte ich in der Tat mal vor. Aber irgendwie weiss ich dann doch nicht so recht wieso ich ins 7GB länger fahren soll wo die Ahr so nahe ist. Aber mal sehen, das werd ich mir bestimmt nochmal anschauen da. Ebenso wie das bergische ..... und das Rheintal .... und ... und ... und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (9. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie weiss ich dann doch nicht so recht wieso ich ins 7GB länger fahren soll


Warum ist es am Rhein so schön ?
Na frag doch mal bei Deinem Nachbarn nach !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2017)

Ajo ich war ja schonmal da .... aber von uns aus isset bisschen doof anzufahren.Vielleicht mach ich mal ( wenn ich ganz durchgedreht bin ) einen auf Trekki und fahre von hier auf den Drachenfels


.... wär was für ne Sau wenn ich so drüber nachdenke


----------



## redrace (11. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ajo ich war ja schonmal da .... aber von uns aus isset bisschen doof anzufahren.Vielleicht mach ich mal ( wenn ich ganz durchgedreht bin ) einen auf Trekki und fahre von hier auf den Drachenfels
> 
> 
> .... wär was für ne Sau wenn ich so drüber nachdenke



Kommste bei mir vorbei! Kaffee, Kuchen und ich zeig dir den Weg! :-.)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2017)

Das is ne gute Idee


----------



## redrace (11. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das is ne gute Idee


.....und übernachten kannst Du hier auch!


----------



## shmee (11. Januar 2017)

Machste Freitags mit Übernachtung und kommst bei uns zur Pizza Night vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. Januar 2017)

Hubi, die Fangemeinde baut DIR ja quasi 'nen Kurzurlaub vor! Muttu machen, der Chris iss mit dem Familienpizzakonzept
quasi der Tim Mälzer der Bonner Bucht - und hält wacker am selbstgebackenen Konzept fest datt wenn schon nitt viel Zeit
für ett Bike übrigbleibt ER die Bikegemeinde einigend am Familientisch zusammen bebruzzelt! Datt KBU strotzt vor
Frohnaturen und Bärentypen.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Januar 2017)

Ihr seid zu gut zu mir .....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2017)

* Strava - Fluch oder Segen ? *
 

Heute schon geloggt ? Nein ? Dann wird's aber Zeit. Schliesslich sammelt zur Zeit Alles und Jeder alle seine Aktivitäten bei Strava. Stra ...watt ? Ja Strava. Watt ös datt dann ? Also Strava ist eine App mit der man seine Rad, Lauf Schwimm und sonstige sportlichen oder weniger sportlichen Aktivitäten aufzeichnen kann, also im Prinzip ein Trainingstagebuch. Man munkelt auch es wäre das Facebook der Sportler. Denn genau wie bei Facebook "Schaut her mein neuer Porsche" so wird auch bei Strava "Schaut her ich bin 30km Rad gefahren" hier und da ganz schön auf die Kacke gehauen. Seit gut vier Wochen hexe ich auch in Strava rum. Es interessierte mich einfach was da so abgeht ...man hört ja so einiges, von daher mal selber ein Bild machen !

Anders als andere "Tracking-Apps" vergleicht Strava die eigenen erfassten Daten sobald man sie eingegeben hat mit den Daten von anderen. Es findet z.B. automatisch heraus ob noch jemand die gleiche Runde mit Dir gefahren ist, "Flybys" nennt sich das. Genauso vergleicht Strava automatisch deine Daten mit den auf der Strecke liegenden Segmenten. Hä ? Watt ? Njaaha. Also angenommen ich fahre von A nach B und zwischen A und B liegt ein so genanntes "Segment", welches mehr oder weniger lang sein kann, bergauf oder bergab gehen kann, so vergleicht Strava meine Zeit mit der aller anderer die jemals dieses Segment befahren haben .Daraus resultiert eine Rangliste. Bin ich erster bin ich der "King of Mountain" KOM oder die "Queen of Mountain" QOM je nachdem welchem Geschlecht ich nun angehöre. Super oder ? Schwanzvergleich 2017 !



​
Quelle: Strava / Strava bietet manigfaltige Analyse Tools ... in der Premium version sogar noch Trainigspläne etc. ​ 

 Nun erstmal das was ich beim meinen Erfahrungen mit Srava als "positiv" empfunden habe. Ich persönlich finde den Gedanken der gemeinsamen Vernetzung von Sportlern super. Austausch ... Vernetzung ... motivieren gemeinsam zu sporteln... motivierend Sport zu treiben und vielleicht mal an Herausforderungen teilzunehmen ....alles super ! Dazu kommt das Strava eine relativ einfache  Möglichkeit ist für sich selber digital ein Trainingstagebuch zu führen mit dem man so ziemlich alles erfassen kann. Die Auswertung ist sehr übersichtlich und Aktivitäten zu speichern geht auf viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Man kann sich sogar ( sofern es der Sportler zulässt ) Trainingsumfänge oder Leistungenvon Profis anschauen was ich persönlich auch mal ganz interessant finde was die so treiben. Oder auch mal bei den Kumpels zu schauen ( auch hier sofern die es zulassen ) was die so die Woche über treiben. Was ich auch gut finde ist das Strava die Privatsphäre Einstellungen halt so ausführt das man es wirklich nur als "Trainingstagebuch" nutzen kann und das ganze mit dem Segmentvergleich etc. nicht machen braucht. Über die Herzfrequenz, die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit, Steigung,Trittfrequenz, Temperatur, Gerät, verwendetes Bike und Höhenmeter spuckt Strava zu jeder Aktivität alles aus sofern man es mit aufzeichnet. Also echt auch was für Statistik Freaks.



​
Quelle: Strava / So einfach ist das ! ​ 
Wo Licht ist,ist auch Schatten ! Und der ist wie ich finde ganz gewaltig lang was Strava angeht.Denn leider geht der eigentliche Grundsatz, Biker vernetzen, das gemeinsame Er-fahren aufgrund dieser Segment Seuche total verloren. Jeder ballert nur noch auf eigene Kappe zu den Segmenten und versucht KOM oder QOM zu werden. So kommt es mir jedenfalls vor. Bergauf wie bergab gilt nur noch möglichst überall Platz 1 zu erreichen. Dabei frage  ich mich schon ob das je nach Örtlichkeit überhaupt sein muss. Da werden Zeiten aufgestellt wo ich mich schon Frage "Was wenn da mal ein Wanderer entgegen kommt ?" Selbst wenn man alles unter Kontrolle hat und rechtzeitig zum stillstand kommt ... bei den Geschwindigkeiten geht das nicht ohne komplette Blockade derRäder und wie das dann vor Ort aussehen wird und was das für einen Eindruck beimWanderer hinterlässt ist ja wohl klar. OK die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist in den hiesigen Wäldern relativ gering aber der Zufall ist manchmal des Teufels Advokat !

Diese, ich nenne es mal Segment-Seuche" kann im speziellen für uns Biker zu Falle werden. Hier möchte ich mal auf ein spezielles Segment ganz in der Nähe meines Heimatortes eingehen. Dieses wurde auf den Namen "Rebell YEAH" getauft. Es ist im Prinzip eine DH-Strecke in der Grauzone. Hier haben sich ein paar Jungs mit viel Schweiß und Mühe ein paar Doubles und Kicker in den Hang gebaut um ihrer Downhill Leidenschaft zu frönen. Nun kann man über den Bau einer solchen Strecke geteilter Meinung sein. Illegal oder nicht ist auch erstmal egal. Aber was ist nun passiert ? Eine Gruppe Biker hat diesen Trail mal einfach als Segment in Strava angelegt, nach sich benannt und fand es ganz toll dort Zeiten zu Tracken. Mal abgesehen davon das ich es schon für sehr arrogant und vermessen halte die Strecke nach sich zu benennen obwohl man nicht einmal auch nur eine Hand dort mit angelegt hat und auch wahrscheinlich nicht einer im ganzen Verein in der Lage ist den Trail "Artgerecht" herunter zu fahren hat dieser Verein den Jungs die die Strecke gebaut haben einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Was wird nämlich nun passieren oder ist bereist in Gang ? Der "Verkehr" auf dem Trail wird deutlich ansteigen. Ist er erstmal in Strava so werden die"Athleten" aus dem Kreis dort hinpilgern und versuchen die KOM Zeit zu knacken. Das führt zwangsläufig dazu das der Trail a) breit gefahren wird und b) vielleicht beim Forstamt/Förster auffällig wird und am Ende zerstört wird. Danke dafür wei ich neulich lesen konnt seid ihr ja offen für Kritik !


​
Quelle:Strava / Hier der besagte Trail ... vielen Dank liebe Rebellen ! ​ 
Die Hatz nach der Bestzeit führt auch auf anderen Trails zwangsläufig zu Schäden. Denn um KOM und QOM zu werden ist manchen alles egal. Da werden "Chickenways" aufgemacht und Serpentinen abgekürzt weil die reguläre "Streckenführung" nicht dazu führt das man erster wird. Das DAS zwangsläufig zu Problemen auf den Trails führt ist wohl klar !  Ich habe mir z.B. mal den Spass gemacht und verschiedene Segmente angefahren um zu zeigen wie leicht es ist KOM zu werden. Veilleicht bringt das ja den ein oder andern mal zum grübeln. Denn was birngts ? Nichts !

Ein weiterer Nachteil ist für mich ganz klar das man selber "gläsern" wird ( wie bei Facebook & Co ja auch )  und das was man getan hat auch gläsern" wird. d.h. nicht nur das eventuell der Arbeitgeber oder Versicherer sehen kann wie ich so durch's Unterholz baller ( ok ist vielleicht was absurd aber möglich ) sondern auch jeder andere ! Ja Jungs ...so ist das ICH komme an EURE Touren dran. Auch wenn man vielleicht die Privatsphär Einstellungen so eingestellt hat das nicht jeder die eigenen Aktivitten einsehen kann so werden sie sichtbar sobald sie auf einem Segment getrackt wurden ... und dann ist es, wenn man nicht ganz blöd ist, einleichtes die GPS Daten abzugreifen und selber zu nutzen. Und wenn ich an Eure Daten rankomme dann kommt z.B. eine Nationalpark Verwaltung auch dran um z.B. zu überprüfen wer auf gesperrten Trails unterwegs war. Vielleicht ziemlich unwahrscheinlich aber möglich !

Mein persönliches Fazit: nutzt man Strava als ganz persönliches Trainings-Tagebuch oder um sich untereinander zu vernetzen/motivieren ist es super ! Aber dann kann man auch jede andere App wie z.B. Runtastic o.ä. nutzen. Diesen "Schwanzvergleich" mit den Segmenten bei Strava wer wann wo wie schnell gefahren ist finde ich eher Kontraproduktiv. Nicht das es uns Bikern nur Probleme bereiten kann, es ist auch nicht gut für unsere Trails. Wie will man z.B. bei einer Trailsperrung argumentieren wenn dort Bestzeiten jenseits von gut und böse aufgestellt wurden ? Da sind mir viele einfach zu kurzsichtig, Oder sehe ich das zu scharf ? Man weiss es nicht. Aber da wir Biker  immer noch nicht im Wald zu 100% akzeptiert sind hielte ich es für besser auf so einen Quatsch zu verzichten bis sich das Probem biologisch gelöst hat. Nutzen kann das ja jeder wie er mag und will aber ein wenig nachdenken schadet nicht .... aber da haperst ja bekanntlich gerade in der heutigen postfaktischen zeit  Also schaut mal kritisch hin .... für Kritik bin ich jederzeit offen !




Ein bisschen Statistik. ​ 
Wer sich das ganz reinziehen will schaut hier:​ 
Strava Insight​


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2017)

Strava hin oder her. Ich wurde und werde damit nicht warm. Will man die vollen Funktionen haben und es als ernsthaftes Trainingstagebuch nutzen, dann kommt man um die Premiumversion nicht rum. Damit wird es kostenpflichtig. Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei Garmin Connect. Erstens ist es eine gute kostenlose Plattform für ein Trainingstagebuch für Nutzer der Garmin Navis. Zweitens mag ich die grafische Darstellung von GC lieber. Man kann sich seine Oberfläche perfekt auf seine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Drittens nutze ich ja die Technik von Garmin, also alles voll kompatibel. Bei Multisport-Einheiten kackt Strava nämlich immer noch kläglich ab. Die Triathleten meckern deshalb regelmäßig da drüber. Gruppen gründen und Verbindungen mit befreundeten Sportlern kann man ebenfalls eingehen, aber alles bleibt schön intern. Und wenn man unbedingt KOM oder QOM spielen möchte, dann kann man die Segmente auch bei GC nutzen. Bei Strava ist vieles auf Vergleich, Social Media und Ranglisten ausgelegt. Recht hast du, Strava ist das Fratzenbuch der Sportler.


----------



## sun909 (17. Januar 2017)

Tja,
Strava ist eine Pest. 

Der Gedanke dahinter gut, aber leider scheint ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Menschen und der MTBler vom Sozialverhalten nicht in der Lage zu sein, sich so zu benehmen, dass alle sich entspannt im Wald bewegen können. 

Von daher für mich ein klares NEIN zu dem Produkt...

grüße


----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2017)

ist wohl sowas wie winterpokal, nur in ernst...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2017)

Aber bescheissen kann man da auch ....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2017)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Wochenende:

​


----------



## H-P (18. Januar 2017)

Da bekommt man richtig Lust auf eine Runde im Schnee, sehr schön.


----------



## DocB (18. Januar 2017)

Schick! Will auch biken gehn  Welche Kamera?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2017)

Meist schraffierte Tontafeln in Serviettentechnik - aber hier wird dir der Hubi watt zu sagen!
Bei der Veröffentlichungsquote vom Maître fingiere ich Mutter-Kind-Kur die Tage um beizukommen -
ett sind ja nitt nur Burgen, die schmerzen! (Andere schmerzen Burgers und datt trägt nitt
nur dazu bei sondern auf!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Schick! Will auch biken gehn  Welche Kamera?



Samsung S5 Mini 



Pete04 schrieb:


> Meist schraffierte Tontafeln in Serviettentechnik - aber hier wird dir der Hubi watt zu sagen!
> Bei der Veröffentlichungsquote vom Maître fingiere ich Mutter-Kind-Kur die Tage um beizukommen -
> ett sind ja nitt nur Burgen, die schmerzen! (Andere schmerzen Burgers und datt trägt nitt
> nur dazu bei sondern auf!)



Hattu Aua ? Muttu fahren ! Nix immer nur Löscha buddeln oder Kisten verbrennen ... auch ma an dem leiblichen Geisteswohl denken sons geht Birne irgendwann ganz aua !


----------



## jokomen (20. Januar 2017)

Schönes Video. Die weiße Pracht bleibt bei uns leider nicht liegen.....


----------



## Trekki (22. Januar 2017)

Danke für's Winter-Video, gefällt mir gut.

zu Strava: ja, das runde Ding zwischen den Ohren kann mehr als nur diese festzuhalten. Als Tagebuch finde ich es sehr gut. Und es muss ja nicht jede Tour dort öffentlich eingestellt werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2017)

* Was fürein buhei ! *

Oh man was ein buhei für ein Stück Buntmetall

http://www.express.de/bonn/eifel-ra...-karl-heinz-und-irma-fehlt-jede-spur-25618850

http://www.rundschau-online.de/regi...nden---grosse-suche-nach-eigentuemer-25611626

http://www.bild.de/regional/koeln/koeln/ehering-im-wald-gefunden-49971266.bild.html

https://www.aachener-nachrichten.de...efunden-karl-heinz-und-irma-gesucht-1.1542423

Leute !!! Lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf, wahrscheinlich gibt's dafür eine ganz lapidare Erklärung.Vielleicht hat Karl-Heinz ja einfach seinen Handschuh ausgezogen weil ihm warm war und dabei ist das Teil rausgepurzelt ! Oder Irma war zickig und hat Ihn einfach aus wut in de Botanik geknallt ! Sicherlich ist der Verlust eines Eherings fürmanch einen herb, ist schon in den besten Familien vorgekommen, aber deswegen muss noch lange keinem was passiert sein !

Was ich mich nur Frage:
Ob die genauso nach nem Mountainbiker suchen würden wenn die einen Tacho finden ?
Ob die genauso nach einem Kind suchen wenn Sie ein Quietcheenchen mit der Gravur Daisy finden ? 

Dieses Rentnerreservat kotzt einen langsam an !


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2017)

Wahrscheinlich sind Karl-Heinz und Irma deutlich über 70 Jahre alt, und wissen nicht wie Internet und facebook funktioniert. Deshalb wird der Ring nie wieder zu seinem Besitzer zurück finden. Es sein denn, der Nationalpark Eifel schaltet eine Anzeige im lokalen Käseblättchen aus Papier. Das wäre mit Sicherheit wirkungsvoller, als 7500 mal teilen auf facebook.


----------



## rallleb (27. Januar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind Karl-Heinz und Irma deutlich über 70 Jahre alt, und wissen nicht wie Internet und facebook funktioniert. Deshalb wird der Ring nie wieder zu seinem Besitzer zurück finden. Es sein denn, der Nationalpark Eifel schaltet eine Anzeige im lokalen Käseblättchen aus Papier. Das wäre mit Sicherheit wirkungsvoller, als 7500 mal teilen auf facebook.




Apothekenrundschau ist ein sehr gern gelesenes Blatt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Januar 2017)

Hubi alles wieder jut. Karl-Heinz und Irma haben sich gemeldet. Wird eine feierliche Übergabe im NP durch Chefranger gemacht. Sollen wir auch mit unseren Bikes teilnehmen  Ich komm dann mit Fättie


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (27. Januar 2017)

http://mobil.express.de/bonn/nation...arl-heinz-hat-sich-endlich-gemeldet--25624642

Ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2017)

Poah ich saufen gleich ne Pulle Baldrian sonst fahr ich gleich auf den Kermeter und holze alles  ab.
Nicht das der Vollpfosten so doof war und hat sein Ehering verloren jetzt kriegt der auch noch ne Audienz beim Bürgermeister ..... Ich schmeiß dem Ranger nächste Woche mal meine gebrauchte Unterhose auf den Weg

Vielleicht verleiht noch einer dem Karl-Heinz das bundesverdienstkreuz


----------



## flechte (27. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Was fürein buhei ! *
> 
> Oh man was ein buhei für ein Stück Buntmetall
> 
> ...



Was liest Du nur für Zeitungen  !!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2017)

*Scheiss Eis !*

Eigentlich wollte ich heute nach Vogelsang
Das erwies sich als echte scheiss Idee.

a) überall scheiss Eis, also nur noch Strasse möglich 

b) hinter Voissel 3°C und volles Rohr Nieselregen 

c) woran erkennt man das es Regnet ? Wenn man sein Spiegelbild auf der Strasse erkennt 

d) Bei Kallmuth Faceplant auf Eis bei ca 40km/h 

e) Erkentnis des Tages: es gibt leichtere Methoden um sich umzubringen 






Morgens um kurz vor Neun war die Welt noch in Ordnung





Woren erkennt man das es regnet ? Wenn man sein Spiegelbild auf Teer erkennt !





Kampfspuren nach Faceplant ​


----------



## Enrgy (29. Januar 2017)

wärste mal schön im bett geblieben und erst heut nachmittag gefahren. 
der frühe vogel holt sich ne blutige nase.
hoffentlich haste keine bleibenden schäden....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2017)

Bleibende Schäden hatte ich schon vorher  Ja haste recht ...aber heut Nachmittag wär das Eis auch noch nicht abgetaut, werde die Alpinen Höhenlage der Eifel wohl mal eine Woche meiden und auch wenn's tierischen Hautauschlag gibt nächste Woche bisschen Asphalt rollen *wo-ist-eigentlich-das-kotz-emoti?


----------



## DocB (29. Januar 2017)

Spike- Reifen! Kannst Du volle Kanne auf Eis fahren- Kurven inklusive! Gibt es oft im Bikemarkt günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...werde die Alpinen Höhenlage der Eifel wohl mal eine Woche meiden und auch wenn's tierischen Hautauschlag gibt nächste Woche bisschen Asphalt rollen *wo-ist-eigentlich-das-kotz-emoti?



Ich habe heute Morgen mal kurzzeitig über eine Rolle nachgedacht.  Straße war auch eine Option, aber es regnet mal wieder. Selbst joggen funktioniert momentan nicht wirklich. Nach dem Regen von gestern und heute Nacht sind meine Laufstecken völlig vereist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Spike- Reifen! Kannst Du volle Kanne auf Eis fahren- Kurven inklusive! Gibt es oft im Bikemarkt günstig.



Ja stimmt aber nur für die paar Tage extra welche anschaffen ? In Zukunft werde ich die Vernunft siegen lassen und einfach mim Arsch zu hause bleiben, ob man mal ein Wochenende mehr oder weniger im Jahr in die Pedale tritt is doch drissejal 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Morgen mal kurzzeitig über eine Rolle nachgedacht.  Straße war auch eine Option, aber es regnet mal wieder. Selbst joggen funktioniert momentan nicht wirklich. Nach dem Regen von gestern und heute Nacht sind meine Laufstecken völlig vereist.



Oh ja und die Wettervorschau für nächste Woche wird die Suizidgefahr wieder bedenklich ansteigen lassen. Naja hätt der @Pete04 auch wieder ordentlich watt zu tun und fummelt nicht an irgendwelchen Burgen rum


----------



## sibu (29. Januar 2017)

@schraeg Gute Besserung
Spikereifen helfen bei Eis, aber volle Kanne würde ich dann doch nicht drüber heizen. Ich habe fünf Jahre lang (bis letzten Winter) Schwalbe Marathon Winter 35-622 auf dem Trekker gefahren. Diesen Winter vorne den Kenda Klondike Spike 54-622 und hinten Marathon Winter 47-622. Die schmalen Reifen waren auf Eis griffiger, die breiten sind schon mal etwas gerutscht, dafür waren sie im Schnee besser. Der Klondike war sogar relativ günstig: Unter 40 €.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. Januar 2017)

Spikereifen machen aber echt Laune im Winter, lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auch für ein paar Tage nur. Halten ja ein paar Jahre. 
Und echt unbezahlbar:
Die großen Augen von stolpernden Wanderern, wenn du mit dem Bike zügig übers Eis spurtest. 
Meist in Kombination mit der Warnung: "Passen Sie auf, da ist alles voll Eis!".


----------



## DocB (29. Januar 2017)

Volle Zustimmung. Ich hab' meine IceSpikerPro schon 4 Jahre oder noch länger, gabs damals nur in 2.1"... musste auch erst wenige Pikes ersetzen, geht ganz easy. Danke, Schwalbe! Heute sogar so ein Eisjeknubbels rauf gefahren, da entspringt so eine kleine Quelle. Die Wanderer mussten durchs Unterholz drumrum


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2017)

Solange man nicht bremst, braucht man auf Eis auch keine Spikereifen.


----------



## DocB (29. Januar 2017)

Kurven fahren! (Physikalisch braucht man für eine Kurve eine Beschleunigung, wie auch beim Bremsen, also sind wir uns einig..  )


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2017)

Yeah der Surfer weiß wies geht  hin und wieder hat er noch so seine "Problemchen" mit Pollern aber hin und wieder sind seine Fahrtechniktips auch unübertroffen


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Poah ich saufen gleich ne Pulle Baldrian sonst fahr ich gleich auf den Kermeter und holze alles  ab.
> Nicht das der Vollpfosten so doof war und hat sein Ehering verloren jetzt kriegt der auch noch ne Audienz beim Bürgermeister ..... Ich schmeiß dem Ranger nächste Woche mal meine gebrauchte Unterhose auf den Weg
> Vielleicht verleiht noch einer dem Karl-Heinz das bundesverdienstkreuz



Die gebrauchte Unterhose wär' watt für meinen "Fetischkeller" - raus damit! Grobe Koordinaten täten reichen, 
den Rest erleg' ich mitte Nase!



schraeg schrieb:


> Bleibende Schäden hatte ich schon vorher  Ja haste recht ...aber heut Nachmittag wär das Eis auch noch nicht abgetaut, werde die Alpinen Höhenlage der Eifel wohl mal eine Woche meiden und auch wenn's tierischen Hautauschlag gibt nächste Woche bisschen Asphalt rollen *wo-ist-eigentlich-das-kotz-emoti?



Kotz-Emoji persönlich heute inne Kühlzelle getreten wegen DIENST! Wie soll' ich denn da Burgen hampeln können!
Lass' ich Montag aber wieder raus' - dein Foto-de-Visage-apres-contacte-le-Teer fluppt nitt; da kannstet morgen widda nutzen!

Stay tuned, nimm' Salbe nache Schwalbe, der Pete!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...bliblablubb


Du bist ein Schwätzer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (29. Januar 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Du bist ein Schwätzer!![emoji38]


Schreibt der richtige....


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schreibt der richtige....


Immer noch beleidigt, weil ich dich bei Whatsapp gekillt hab?!
Deine Solidarität ist eh klar.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Januar 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Immer noch beleidigt, weil ich dich bei Whatsapp gekillt hab?![emoji38]


Das geht mir .... Vorbei.... 
Nur wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte halt nicht mit Gebirgen werfen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2017)

Heulsuse, heul doch! 

Man kann den Thread hier auch ohne Ehering oben halten!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> dein Foto-de-Visage-apres-contacte-le-Teer fluppt nitt



Müsste wieder gehen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Man kann den Thread hier auch ohne Ehering oben halten!!



Stimmt ! Geht aber ebenso ohne schlaue Sprüche ist nur (ein) mü(h)seliger


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Stimmt ! Geht aber ebenso ohne schlaue Sprüche ist nur (ein) mü(h)seliger


Alder, du posaunst hier seit zwei Jahren raus, das ich ein Mal aus Versehen gegen nen Poller gefahren bin. Irgendwie ist genau der Spruch so oll, merkst du was? Also, fang mal bei dir an, wenn du so etwas schreibst.
Man sieht sich in Monschau. ^^


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2017)

Hugh ! Häuptling der dem rosa Schatten folgt hat gesprochen 

Ja ich merke was ... das es am rosa Lack kratzt ! Auch wenn es kein schlauer Spruch ist sondern ein Faktum.
Ausserdem hasse selber angefangen...bäääh


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2017)

Man merkt, dass draußen das Wetter schlecht ist. Alle so unentspannt hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (30. Januar 2017)

Juch-he, die Freuden des Hubertus werden überquillen - Karl-Heinz hat ett mit seiner güldenen Fingerfessel bis inne Aktuelle Stunde
beim WDR geschafft - schmeiss deine Ungerbuxe in den Ring!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2017)

Gestern abend auch gesehn .... http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...ppy-end---verlorener-ehering-zurueck-100.html

Am besten fand ich :" Der Ring is mir sooooooooo wichtig" un dann hat er erst bemerkt das er weg war als die Tochter nach ein paar Tagen angerufen hat  Hier ist was faul


----------



## Pete04 (31. Januar 2017)

EINER um uns alle zu knechten! 





Hoffentlich hat jetzt nicht der Oberforstkönig in Gemünd die Gewalt von Simmerath bis anne Ville!
Wobei - datt Karl-Heinz und "Gattin" iss watt verwaschen graviert - die scheinen mir eher auffem Teppich....
Als Nabe von Tune fänd' ich ett aber zugegebenermaßen schick - will dann aber die Suren-Nummer wissen
bevor ich per "Nabentext" die Jungfräulichkeit von Kleingärtnern schmälere.....
Allet auf Null - Bikebilda müssen folgen, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2017)

*Hurra der Frühling ist da !*






Biken in kurzer Hose 





Und ganz nebenbei Burgen gesammelt: Die Burg Heistard





.... und Burg Heino





Auch wenn meine Hackfresse 80% des Bildes füllt so kan man sie doch hinten erkennen​


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2017)

zählt bei euch auch dieselbe burg mehrmals pro tour?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2017)

Nein, jeder Burg zählt nur einmal

oh muss Signatur noch ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. Februar 2017)

Ich seh keine Burg. Nur das erste Bild. War heute auch noch an einer. Bericht lädt noch hoch. Internet zu langsam für meine Filmchen.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2017)

Ja,Ja - kurze Hose! Der Barde hüpft eindeutig um die Distanz zum kalt, frostgen Boden zu überbrücken!
Jenau, Jürgen - die drei anderen Burgen heissen alle (IMG)! - Geht so garnich!
Aber allein anne bunten Vielfalt vonne Berichtsüberschrift analysiert haben mers alle erhöht Thestosteron vorm Frühjahr-
unn mal ehrlich, wer kann datt vonne Bikercommunity schon behaupten! Nu kommt doch, ihr Burgen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich seh keine Burg. Nur das erste Bild. War heute auch noch an einer. Bericht lädt noch hoch. Internet zu langsam für meine Filmchen.



Siehst du jetzt ? Scheiss GoogleFotos ... jon ich noch kapott dran !


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2017)

Alles gut jetzt!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Februar 2017)

...und in Farbe! Letztes Pic hat der Hörr wohl de Steuernachzahlung per Mail bekommen - abba die Bursch gilt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2017)

*Burgengemetzel*

Heuer hab ich mal was für die Brugenstatistik getan. DieTour an sich ist nicht erwähnenswert. Wenig hm, viel Asphalt.
Für den Winter ganz ok, kann man mal machen

Burg 1: Burg Berg. 
Ursprünglich Wasserburg aus dem 12. Jahrhundert, Wir heute als Hof genutzt.
Berg ist ein "aussterbendes" Dorf, da will keiner wohnen bleiben. Von den 290 Einwohnern wohnen die meisten im Seniorenstift.





Burg 2: Burg Göddersheim. 
Ziemlich abgewrackt, eine einzige Baustelle ringsherum.
Stammt aus dem Jahre 1343, jetzt in Privatbesitz, der "Nachbar" will da Mietswohnungen etablieren wie man so liest






Burg 3 - Burg Juntersdorf.
 Auch als Hof getarnt in Privatbesitz. Kommt man nicht besonders nah dran.
Ensteheung wohl im 15.Jht.





Burg 4 - Kurkölnische Landesburg Zülpich
Hier erstmal das Südtor:





Vom Südtor kann man durch das ehem.LAGA Gelände hinauf zur Hauptburg fahren. Nette Serpentinen linke Hand.
War im 14.Jht. Außenposten der kölschen Erzbischöfe gegen die Grafen aus Jülich. Is schon ein Mopped die Burg:





So jetzt wisst ihr auch warum der FC den Hennes als Maskottchen hat ...kurkölnischer Hennes hinter der Burg:





Am Zülpicher See kam ich auch vorbei. Seit dem die LAGA nich mehr da ist scheint das Motto: "Still ruht der See"
Wobei im Gegensatz zu früher immer noch Welten besser. Im Sommer ganz nett zum schwimmen.





Burg 5 - Gülichsburg in Schwerfen
Weiter mit den Burgen. Mitten imOrt Schwerfen liegt auch unscheinbar als Hof getarnt die Gülichsburg.
Aber ganz nett hergerichtet.





Burg 6 - Burg Irnich
Ein paar Meter weiter findet man die Burg Irnich. Stammt wohl auch aus dem 14.Jht. 
heute auch in Privatbesitz als Hofanlage





Weiter ging's. Kleines Päuschen an der Mathiassäule. Einem Pilgerdenkmal für die Jakobspilger





Burg 7 - Burg Eicks
Einige behaputen ja das wäre ein Schloss. Dann Frag ich mich warum da jedes Jahr ein "Burgfest" statt findet
Ausserdem hat sie eine "Vorburg" und ein "Herrenhaus" das reicht um zzu Punkten 





Burg 8 - Burg zu Kommern
Errichtet im 13.Jht. diente sie den Arembergischen Adelsleuten als Amtssitz. Zu Vati's Jugendzeit ein Mädcheninternat, heute in Privatbesitz.
Man fand sie bis vor kurzem auch bei Immoscout für mittlerweile unter eine Million. ein Schnapper ! 




​


----------



## Pete04 (12. Februar 2017)

Fleissig, der Hörr! Damit iss allerdings der Publikumsjoker der "Nachbarschaftsburgen" schon früh inne Saison jezogen!
Und - verdientet Fazit: *Signatur upgraden!*


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2017)

Nachbarschaftsburgen gehen halt am schnellsten. Ich frag mal den Marcel Kittel oder Andre Greipel, ob die nicht noch einen Wasserträger für die Tour de France brauchen. Die kommen da ja an so ziemlich jeder französischen Burg vorbei. Aber das könnte dann eine recht dehydrierende Tour für die beiden werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Fleissig, der Hörr! Damit iss allerdings der Publikumsjoker der "Nachbarschaftsburgen" schon früh inne Saison jezogen!
> Und - verdientet Fazit: *Signatur upgraden!*



erledigt ! Den Joker hab ich noch nicht voll ausgereizt. Bei uns umme Ecke gibts noch genug von dem alten Gerümpel 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nachbarschaftsburgen gehen halt am schnellsten. Ich frag mal den Marcel Kittel oder Andre Greipel, ob die nicht noch einen Wasserträger für die Tour de France brauchen. Die kommen da ja an so ziemlich jeder französischen Burg vorbei. Aber das könnte dann eine recht dehydrierende Tour für die beiden werden.



Nie im Leben setz ich mich dafür auf einen Dackelschneider !


----------



## Pete04 (12. Februar 2017)

...könnten sich ja auf Wasserburgen konzentrieren; da hätt's eine Ende mittem Dehydrieren! Neien, Fazit:
Feine Bilanz 1+***, erst recht wenn's so schmuck beleuchtet wird mit büsken Hintergrundthematik vonne Gemäuers!

Vorschlach: ...um noch Beifang inne Fraktion Belletristik (aka Bunte, Frau im Spiegel, Bella) zu erhaschen könnt' mers noch 
eine Patina von Insiderwissen drauflegen; Bsp.:
-Schlossherr hat sich 1618 nachem Erhalt vonne Gasrechnung erhungen (da gab ett ja noch kein GoYellow)!
-Burschfrau mit Kutscher durschjebrannt nach Moldavien (nur ein Beispiel, wären ja heute die Caymans...)
-90% vonne Wasserburschbewohners konnten nachweislich nitt schwimmen...

Ein feste Bursch iss unser Hubert, darauf mit Reschpekt in den Staub........der Pete aka El Kastellano
Duisbursch, Hambursch...ich muss größer denken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2017)

...hamBURGer, CheeseBURGer !

Dat geht einfacher rein


----------



## Pete04 (12. Februar 2017)

Mann sieht doch wo datt endet am Forenbetreiber! Einfacher iss nitt datt neue Lustisch! Wegen Zweiradverweigerung
vonne Frouwens heute über Berg & Co. gen Kermeter und Urfttalsperre - wenn se schon nitt biken sollen se gefällischst Laufen!!!
Quasi WP-Alternativpunkte jesammelt. Aber nach der Burgenschau des Hörrn H. zu K. können mers uns ja glücklich schätzen
dich nitt im Kotflügel als Beifang begrüsst zu haben - BIKE-O-LURGEN, stürmt de Burgen!


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Februar 2017)

Bei der Burg/Schloß Eicks simma mal nit so streng. Ursprünglich wars ja ein burgartiger Hof, dann ist von einer Wasserburg die Rede und zum Schluss von einer Vorburg mit Herrenhaus. Die Urahnen des westfälischen Adelsgeschlechts von und zu Syberg leiden wohl an einem Minderwertigkeitskomplex und bezeichnen deshalb ihr Gemäuer als Schloss. 

By the way: In den Links von Wiki findet man allerlei nützliches Zeug: Die Datenbank reicht auch noch für 2018, 2019... 2039


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2017)

Boah Jürgen, Hamma Datenbank  dat muss man mal zu gpx bringen


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Februar 2017)

Ich arbeite dran! 2039 bin ich fertig.


----------



## Pete04 (13. Februar 2017)

Heiligs Blechle! Die Hoffnung datt ett Wissen auf alten Poesiebucheinträgen fusste war wohl ein tragischer Irrtum!
Datt iss ja wohl die Cray-Variante unter den Watt-ich-schon-immer-über-Burgen-wissen-wollte!
Sagt viel über den Sportsmann aus sein Wissen mit den Troddellummen vonne Konkurrenz zu teilen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2017)

*Ein Hauch von Frühling*

Wooooaaaa,das war doch schonmal was heute, oder ?

Da macht das beikn spass






What a Rurtal





The shining





Heeeiiiliger St.Hubertus





ihm sei es gedankt,dieser herrliche Sonnenschein





Ganz nebenher noch Burgen erhascht ! Hier Burg Hausen,umfunktioniert als Hotel.Um die Ecke gibts ein Cafe, da gibts Windbeutel so groß wie Handbälle,echter Geheimtip für Kuchenfans





Und hier der Klassiker: Burg Hengebach



​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2017)

Eigentlich hätt ich ja nochn Burgenzähler mehr machen können, aber DIE war einfach weg


----------



## Pete04 (15. Februar 2017)

La Bursch perdue! Die socalled "Schwundburg" iss in Griechenland grad' grosses Thema!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. Februar 2017)

Handball-Windbeutel !?!  Da muss ich mal hin!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Handball-Windbeutel !?!  Da muss ich mal hin!!!



Det hab ick mir schon jedacht wa dat det watt für dich is wa


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Februar 2017)

Ich fahr nicht wegen der schönen Wegchen nach Heimbach, sondern wegen dem Süßkram.


----------



## H-P (16. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätt ich ja nochn Burgenzähler mehr machen können, aber DIE war einfach weg



Stimmt, die habe ich gestern auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2017)

Wahrscheinlich war der Drang zum Cafe in Abenden zu groß das du das übersehen hast 
Warste Dutch Mountains ?


----------



## H-P (16. Februar 2017)

Ja, war ja super Wetter und einige Biker gesehen.

Cafe in Abenden soll ja von Cafe Hallmanns... http://www.cafe-hallmanns.de/index.php ...übernommen werden, weiß da jemand was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2017)

Ja da hing ein Schild an der Türe, wird in kürze auch wohl wieder eröffnet


----------



## H-P (16. Februar 2017)

Dann bin ich mal auf die Auslage gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2017)

Hallmanns es jod  gibbet ja oben in Nideggen auch gegenüber der Tanke


----------



## H-P (16. Februar 2017)

Ja waren wir schon ein paar mal, war lecker, Auswahl hatten die aber nicht so große wie Cafe Jansen...dafür war die Bedienung flotter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Ja, war ja super Wetter und einige Biker gesehen.



Hatte ich auch erst vor, aber dem Froschn ist momentan in Einzelteile, so musste wiedermal das Trekkingrädchen herhalten


----------



## five40 (16. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier Burg Hausen,umfunktioniert als Hotel.Um die Ecke gibts ein Cafe, da gibts Windbeutel so groß wie Handbälle,echter Geheimtip für Kuchenfans


bei schönem Wetter fast schon überlaufen - ein Geheimtipp wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2017)

Wenn die "Kuchenfetischisten" mal widder auffet Kernthema kommen könnten - demnächst les' ich hier noch de Sahnepreise!
(Neeeeiiiiinnnn - nur ruhig Blut - mir schiessen Insidertipps nur so zu um den Hubi auffe Aussenspur zu malträtieren!)
Allet jut, die Motten und Burgen schiessen wie Pilze aussem Geläuf!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2017)

five40 schrieb:


> bei schönem Wetter fast schon überlaufen - ein Geheimtipp wohl nicht mehr.



Kennst das doch mit den Geheimtips, die bleiben nie lange geheim  deswegen stehen die ja auch meist in MarcOPolo Reiseführer


----------



## H-P (17. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kennst das doch mit den Geheimtips, die bleiben nie lange geheim  deswegen stehen die ja auch meist in MarcOPolo Reiseführer




Da stand in den Neunziger auch der Tremalzo als normale Passstrasse drin ...sehr interessant für einige Autofahrer.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> sehr interessant für einige Autofahrer




... och beim AX2010 kam uns von unten Vati im Clio samt Familie entgegen und von oben de italienischen Heißsporne mit den Enduros. Das war interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (17. Februar 2017)

Der hatte sicher noch einen Marco Polo Reiseführer von damals. 
Kumpels standen da auch mal mit den Motorräder (Fireblade usw.) da der Tunnel gesperrt war von Limone nach Riva...sie dachten, sie hätten eine tolle Alternative auf der Karte gefunden, leider wurde es schon dunkel.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2017)

Die Fireblade konnte einfach alles


----------



## five40 (17. Februar 2017)

Was kann denn das Hofcafe vom Krewlshof in Mechernich-Obergartzem?
Der Ableger in Lohmar hat sehr feinen Kuchen im oberen Preissegment.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2017)

Hab ich leider noch nicht getestet


----------



## DasLangeElend (19. Februar 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Da stand in den Neunziger auch der Tremalzo als normale Passstrasse drin ...sehr interessant für einige Autofahrer.


Nicht lachen, genau darauf sind wir reingefallen. 50% haben wir mit dem Kombi geschafft, die Blicke der Radler waren aber unbezahlbar


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2017)

So ging "Scouting" auch schon gestern, alleine dafür schon 3 ***! Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2017)




----------



## sibu (20. Februar 2017)

Bei 2:55


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2017)

*ACHTUNG !!! WIEDER EIN NAGELBRETT-VOLLPFOSTEN IN DER EIFEL UNTERWEGS*
http://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rp/kob...1642/did=19047526/nid=1642/1xuoegi/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (20. Februar 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Nicht lachen, genau darauf sind wir reingefallen. 50% haben wir mit dem Kombi geschafft, die Blicke der Radler waren aber unbezahlbar



Wir sind auch bis zum Passo Nota gekommen, dann wieder gedreht auf Empfehlung von zwei KTM Crosser.
Damals gab es nur Rennradfahrer da.

Nagelbretter, unglaublich.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (20. Februar 2017)

*Wer hätte das gedacht....Nagelbrett bei uns am Adlerhorst.
  Das macht mich fertig!

*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2017)

Kommt von den ganzen Quadfahrern da im Wald


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2017)

*Karnevalsflucht 2017 *

​


----------



## DocB (27. Februar 2017)

Das Umsetzen hast Du ja gut drauf . Das Abschneiden der letzten doch sehr dunklen Minute nicht


----------



## GeDe (27. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Karnevalsflucht 2017 *
> 
> ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2017)

joha jetz fällt mir auch ein dat ich dat video am ende nicht gekürzt hab 
mach icke noch

Waswill der GeDe mir sagen ?


----------



## DocB (27. Februar 2017)

Er mag die dunkle Seite... Chhhh-Chhhhh-Chhhh....
Edit meint: er ist Dein Vater.


----------



## H-P (28. Februar 2017)

Sehr schön, da war ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2017)

Würd ich auch ausser Rosenmontag lassen


----------



## H-P (28. Februar 2017)

Also nur mit Pappnase verkleidet.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2017)

So ungefähr .... oder du lenkst die Ranger anderweitig ab


----------



## H-P (28. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht mit Thai Frauen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2017)

Auf jeden   bestimmt eher als mit Canyon 
Schon Hammer womit das Forum so finanziert wird


----------



## Enrgy (28. Februar 2017)

das ist googlewerbung, die auf den user zugeschnitten ist. bei dir also eher bobbycar, bei anderen eben...siehe oben

den ganzen peinlichen momenten "hier mutti, ich zeig dir mal die tour, die wir gefahren sind" zu entgehen, wenn statt verschwitzter biker plötzlich lauter verschwitze naggische damen zwischen den posts erscheinen, empfiehlt sich die nutzung eines adblockers, vorzugsweise ublock origin, da der alte adblock-plus inzwischen mit der werbeindustrie gemeinsame sache macht und extra diverse banner etc. durchläßt.


----------



## H-P (28. Februar 2017)

Da macht Google aber auch was es will, teilweise ist die Werbung sofort nachvollziehbar, teilweise na ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (28. Februar 2017)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Adblockplus ist mittlerweile ziemlich nutzlos. Hab seit einiger Zeit auch uBlock Origin drauf und kann wieder ungestört und personalisiert werbefrei surfen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2017)

Enrgy schrieb:


> das ist googlewerbung, die auf den user zugeschnitten ist. bei dir also eher bobbycar, bei anderen eben...siehe oben.



Dann war bei mir Werbung für Oropax ... Ich hatte an die nächste Besprechung gedacht


----------



## H-P (28. Februar 2017)

Außerdem habe ich noch nie nach Canyon gegooglet!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2017)

*Der Froschn ist 4 -Ein echter Langzeittest *

Was wird in den Bikebravos nicht alles unter Langzeittests angepriesen ...pah ! Läppische Laufleistungen von 1500-3000km werden dort als "Langzeittest" bezeichnet. Da kann der echte Biker nur drüber lachen ! Das ist für manch einen die Laufleistung einer halben Saison. Bei mir nicht ganz aber trotzdem gibt's jetzt hier daseinzigartige Resümee einer 4jährigen Beziehung.

Was hab ich nicht alles auf dem Froschn erlebt. Geschenkt bekommen hat er nichts. Hauptsächlich wurde er nur auf "traillastigen" Touren bewegt, also immer rumpel die pumpel über Wurzeln und Gestein. Alpentrails, Ahrtrail, Moseltrails, belgische Wurzelfelder, Absätze, Stufen, Treppen und ein wenig Airtime hat er hier und da auch mal gesehen. Im großen und ganzen hat er sich wacker geschlagen muss man sagen !




_Winterzeit ist Schrauberzeit ! _
_DiesenWinter hab ich den Froschn mal komplett gestrippt und neue Lager verbaut.Nach 4 Jahren war da mal Zeit. _
_Gleichzeitig habe ich auch Gabel & Dämpfer einen Service unterzogen._ 

 Die Stärken: Mit dem Slide erkaufte ich mir Ende 2012 nach mehr als 10 Jahren Hardtail dein Eintritt in die Welt des Federwegs. Mit den 150mm vorne und hinten ging erst auch nicht mehr als mit dem Hardtail,aber einfacher und fehlerverzeihender. Der Frosch galoppiert akzeptabel den Berg hoch und fürein All Mountain wie ich finde auch wuchtig wieder hinunter. Nach und nach traut man sich so mehr und mehr ... in kleinen Schritten immer schwierigere Passagen gemeistert. Der Umstieg auf Flatpedals gab hier auch was zum besten. Nicht das es etwas besonders tolles ist aber es gibt einem für den Hinterkopf gerade in schwierigen Situationen den Tick mehr Sicherheit im Kopf jederzeit den Fuss aufsetzen zu können. Ich fahre weiterhin auch Klicks am Hardtail, aber am Froschn bin ich doch bei den Flats geblieben. Passt einfach ! Und da er dazu noch ein "Oldscool" 26er ist flitzt er auch um Ecken wie der Teufel. Sehr handlich und kompakt das Bike.Mir gefällt das bis heute ......

Die Schwächen: Wo Licht ist ist auch Schatten ! Aber im großen und ganzen war's ok. Die Mangelnde Langlebigkeit der heutigen "Verschleißteile" habe ich ja in der Vergangenheit schon öfters mal bemängelt aber ich denke da muss man sich mit abfinden da der Industrie wohl mehr dran gelegen ist ständig eine neue MTB-Sau durch's Dorf zu treiben statt bestehende Produkte zu verbessern. Als Defekte bleibt zu erwähnen:

Die Gabel hatte gleich nach einem halben Jahr schlapp gemacht. Bekanntes Problem der Fox Evo Gabeln, eingeschickt nach 1 Woche repariert wieder bekommen und der Froschn leif wieder. Das war ok.

Der Originale Sun Laufradsatz streckte nach ca. 4000km die Flügel. Lager Schrott und hinten einen Achsbruch. Achse wurde auf Garantie getauscht, die Lager hatte ich selber mal ausgetauscht.

Riss in der Kettenstrebe. Bemerkt hatte ich das schon 2014. Ich war mir nicht sicher ob der Riss nur in der Pulverbeschichtung war, hab's daher mal Röntgen lassen. Aufdem Film war auch kein Riss zu sehen.Ich besorgte mir aber Vorsichtshalber eine neue bei Radon die mir nach in Augenscheinahme des Risses eine neue jedoch blaue Kettenstrebe zur Verfügung stellten. Schon komisch das nach 2 Jahren bereits kein Ersatzteil mehr in Original Farbe erhältlich war. Machste nix ! Bin das ganze dann aber noch fast 3 Jahre so weiter gefahren, immer mit einem Auge drauf. Beim großen Wintercheckup vor zwei Wochen dann habe ich sie getauscht da mittlerweile ein dauerhaftes knacken zu hören war. Nach ein wenig Lack abschleifen sah man dann auch den Riss im Material.



 
_So sieht eine Kettenstrebe nach 4 Jahren beschuss von unten aus _ 

 Das war's auch schon, der Rest war eigentlich immer nur Austausch von "Verschleissteilen". Da hat die Qualität meiner Meinung nach die letzten Jahre stark nachgelassen, aber das liegt dann eher an den Zulieferern. und folgendes habe ich durchgehauen:

2 Steuersatzschalen unten ( IS52 / Original FSA, dann CaneCreek 40 jetzt Acros, der hält ganz gut bis jetzt )
2 Innenlager ( das erste schon nach 1500km  )
3 Kassetten
7 Ketten
7 Reifen
4 Bremsscheiben
14 SätzeBremsbeläge

Wie man sehen kann haut man mit dem Ding die Bremsbeläge durch wie Toastbrot. Liegt aber wohl eher am Fahrstil, sowie am Gelände und natürlich am Systemgewicht  Fahre allerdings auch meist Resin Beläge da die Metalbeläge im Nassen zu sehr quietschen




_Der Froschn hat jetzt eine blaue Keule ! Egal passt einigermassen und Optik ist zweitrangig  _

Das ein oder andere habe ich natürlich auch ein wenig modifiziert
Cockpit: Ergon Griffe, 60mm Ritchey Trail Vorbau und 740mm Ritchey WCS Trail Lenker sorgen für einwenig mehr Komfort und Agilität.

Bremse: die Originale Formula ist von Haus aus auch bissig, allerdings hatte sie trotz 203er Scheibe in meiner Gewichtsklasse bei längeren anspruchvollen Abfahrten mit Fading zu kämpfen und ein wenig zickig war sie auch was Kolbenund Klingeln anging. Daher tauschte ich sie letztes Jahr gegen eine Zee.Dieist ein echter Anker und dazu Shimano-Bremsentypisch sehr einfach und unproblematisch. Eine Top Bremse zu einem TopPreis !

Antrieb: Original war eine 3fach Kurbel verbaut. Bin jetzt kein 1fach Hipster aber so viel Kettenblätter braucht dann auch kein Mensch. Von Daher stellte für mich die 2fach Kurbel die optimale Lösung dar. XT Kurbel mit 36er und 22er Deore Kettenblatt ist ein Top Kompromisswie ich finde. Das ganze geht auch mit dem Original 3fach Umwerfer wenn man ihn vernünftig einstellt.

Laufräder: Wie schon erwähnt waren die Sun Ringle Laufräderzickig. Halte eh nicht viel von Sun, da Platzt einem andauernd der Freilauf weg. Bei H&S habe ich dann für 170€ einen echten Schnapper gemacht. Ein DT Swiss Laufradsatz im passenden grün.Top ! Hätte nicht gedacht das der so robust ist. Läuft immer noch eins A. Zudem mit 23mm Innenweite ein bisschen breiter als die originalen 19mm.

Dämpferbuchsen: habe ich vor kurzem gegen Huber Buchsen getauscht da ich eh alle Lager getauscht habe. So wirklich einenUnterschied konnte ich bisher nicht ausmachen. Kosten aber auch annähernd das gleiche wie Original.



 
_Zugverlegung am Schaltwerk nicht ganz einfach will man keine gefährliche Schleife haben_ 

 Das war's dann auch schon was es zum Froschn zu sagen gibt. Alles in allem bin ich noch immer sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike und ich fahre es wirklich gerne, weswegen es so schnell dann auch wahrscheinlich nix neues gibt. Auch wenn er gegen die heutigen Hightech Teile manchmal wie ein Baumarktsbike wirkt. Aber manchmal ist es dann doch auch ein Genuss den ein oder andern daran zu erinnern das der Fahrer eigentlich das Maß der Dinge ist und nicht das Material ​


----------



## H-P (2. März 2017)

Hubert Buchsen...da fehlt ein Buchstabe bei dem Aufkleber.


----------



## ML-RIDER (2. März 2017)

schöner Bericht


----------



## jmr-biking (2. März 2017)

Ich probiere ja immer mal wieder gerne was Neues aus. Das hängt wohl auch mit meiner Leidenschaft zusammen, selbst am Bike zu schrauben, bzw. selbst Bikes aufzubauen. In den letzten Jahren habe ich gerade deswegen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nicht alles, was die Bike-Industrie als das NonPlusUltra anpreist, auch wirklich Sinn macht.  Meine neuste Negativ-Erfahrung: Ovale Kettenblätter. Braucht kein Mensch, oder ich als Otto-Normal-Biker bin nicht feinfühlig genug, den Unterschied zu spüren. Vom Fatbike bin ich mittlerweile auch wieder weg. Zu gering der Einsatzzweck in unserer Region. Ganz zu Schweigen von den Plus-Formaten bei Reifen. Alles Nonsens. 29" halte ich aufgrund meiner Körpergröße für eine gute Erfindung, auch der Einsatz einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze ist top. Der Trend zu etwas breiteren Reifen in Kombination mit breiteren Felgen ist auch positiv zu bewerten, so lange das Gewicht im Rahmen bleibt, was bei Plus und Fat schon zu schwer ist und sich deshalb negativ bemerkbar macht, außer man investiert Unsummen an Geld in einen LRS und Reifen. 

Ich weiß nicht, was du hast. Dein Slide ist doch ein Top Bike. Ob da jetzt Radon oder Trek, Specialized o.ä. drauf steht ist doch egal. So wie du es einsetzt, hat es doch gut abgeschnitten. Und wie du schon geschrieben hast: In unserem Fall ist Fahrer ist das Limit beim Einsatz des Materials, nicht mehr das Material selbst.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du hast. Dein Slide ist doch ein Top Bike



Sag ich ja  für langbärtige Hipster auf tollen 27.5+ Fullys hats gereicht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> schöner Bericht



Man beachte die Zugverlegung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Hubert Buchsen



Die sehen so aus:


----------



## Pete04 (5. März 2017)

Kann ich die als 29' haben, Hubertus!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2017)

* Chill-Pre-Spring-Break-Touürschja ins Feytal *

Hey Leute ... ich glaube das Frühjahr steht vor der Türe. Dieses Wochenende hat es zumindest schonmal kräftig angeklopft oder? Bei geschmeidigen 12°C konnten wir die Sonne im "kleinen Ällgäu", dem Feytal, geniessen. 
Herrlich sowas ! Voll abgechillt, alta !
Aber genug geschwafelt. Bilder reichen auch 































​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2017)

*Trailpark Kommern Opening*
Fette FAT 





_An den Catsstones gibts nette Spielereien_





_Mal was neues ausprobiert_





_Herrlich da_





_Zum Träumen !_





_Dann bin ich noch am heiligen Berg was auf die suche nach den alten Pfaden gegangen_





_Den hier bin ich zuletzt mal raufgejoggt, hab ihn wieder gefunden_





_Da hab ich mir in die Buchs geschissen ! Das is nur was für Steilfanatiker. Sieht man auf dem Bild leider nicht so wirklich,
aber das ist echt krass steil_





_Was war das heute ein Wetterchen wa ?_





_Da bleibt man doch gerne mal was länger sitzen und träumt !
_
*War Fett alta !*​


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. März 2017)

FC Trikot


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2017)

Nich ganz ... PSV Eindhoven  aus meiner alten Trikotsammlung aus Fussballzeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Trailpark Kommern Opening*
> Fette FAT
> 
> 
> ...


Schaut sehr nett aus was du da wieder gefunden hast.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. März 2017)

Daheim ist es immer schön. Gut zu wissen, dass dein Trailpark wieder geöffnet hat. Muss mal wieder anreisen...


----------



## DasIch81 (17. März 2017)

Nette Strecken. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch nochmal dabei.


----------



## H-P (17. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nich ganz ... PSV Eindhoven  aus meiner alten Trikotsammlung aus Fussballzeiten



Hubi die Blutgrätsche nannte man ihn.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2017)

Nein ich war der Schnapphannes  man nannte ihn "Die Eisenbahnschwelle von Kommern"


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> FC Trikot


Captain AMERICA! Ne blaue Frisbeescheibe auffen Rucksack und fertig iss der Marvelheld!ER trumpt getzt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Captain AMERICA! Ne blaue Frisbeescheibe auffen Rucksack und fertig iss der Marvelheld!ER trumpt getzt....



Hatten wir schonmal  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/100-eifel-die-touren-des-herrn-schraeg.457026/page-96#post-13805103


----------



## Floorshore (18. März 2017)

So, ich werde dann jetzt auch mal zum aktiven Mitleser und Schreiber. Wir scheinen uns mal wieder lupenrein verpasst zu haben, denn ich war am selben Tag auf den selben Trails los und ebenfalls an den Catstones spielen.
Ansonsten: "Tach Community!" und ich freue mich eure Eifelberichte zu verfolgen!


----------



## Pete04 (19. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hatten wir schonmal  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/100-eifel-die-touren-des-herrn-schraeg.457026/page-96#post-13805103


Verkörpert halt keiner so authentisch wie der gestandene Kümmeraner!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2017)

Wer möchte ... Donnerstag ist Feierabendrunde angesagt: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16388


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2017)

Kruzifix, Donnerstag ist der einzige Tag in dieser Woche an dem ich Tagdienst habe. Und dir fällt nix besseres ein, gerade dann ne Tour zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2017)

Wann haste nächste Woche Tagdienst ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2017)

Kannst auch Mittwoch mit Manni an die Ahr


----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wann haste nächste Woche Tagdienst ?


Freitag 



schraeg schrieb:


> Kannst auch Mittwoch mit Manni an die Ahr


Wenn ich am Mittwoch mit @ML-RIDER an die Ahr fahre, dann hab ich anschließend ein Jahr Pause wegen gebrochener Schulter, kaputtes Knie und Tapeten an Arme und Beine ab. Ne ne, ich mag mein Leben.


----------



## sun909 (20. März 2017)

Oder morgen mit mir 

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16393


----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Oder morgen mit mir


Dann schaffe es nicht pünktlich zur Nachtschicht. So, jetzt kennt ihr auch meinen Dienstplan für diese und nächste Woche.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Mittwoch mit
> 
> @ML-RIDER an die Ahr fahre, dann hab ich anschließend ein Jahr Pause wegen gebrochener Schulter, kaputtes Knie und Tapeten an Arme und Beine ab. Ne ne, ich mag mein Leben.



Quatsch, alles fahrbar für Dich  und wenn nicht bricht man sich bei Manni auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone mal drei Meter zu schieben


----------



## delphi1507 (20. März 2017)

Du kannst auch ne ruhige Runde Mittwoch früh an der Ahr mitfahren.... denke aber es wird dir zu langsam berghoch sein..


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2017)

Heiliger Bimbam, hier iss ja die "Wohlfahrt" auf Rädern anjesagt!  Jürgen, ich würd' misstrauisch - DIE wollen deine Hütte plündern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2017)

Keine Angst, die Hütte ist gut verschlossen. Der lonesome Rider macht diese Woche sein eigenes Ding. Jetzt muss der Hubi aber mal wieder ein paar Bilder posten. Eindeutig zu viel Text auf der Seite hier.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2017)

Immer dieser Druck der hier künstlich erzeugt wird ..... wie sagt man: "Druck hat noch niemand geschadet !"


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2017)

Nitt datt hier auch mal 'ne Blase platzt! Neien - der Forenbetreiber iss für spontanes, kieferoffenhaltendes "Einfach-mal-vor-de-Türe-Biken" jeschätzt und bekannt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2017)

*Jungfernfahrt*

Heuer hab ich meine "Jungfernfahrt" als Trailsout für die DIMB IG Köln absolviert. Damit darf man mich jetzt wohl mehr oder weniger offiziell als "Trailscout" beschimpfen  Ich will da auch gar keinen großen Stötz drum machen, wichtiger ist das ich euch damit auch in Zukunft mit Touren im Namen der DIMB belästigen werde.  Was gibt's besseres als ehrenamtlich Leuten den geilsten Sport der Welt nahe zu bringen und dabei auch noch Spass zu haben ?

Und hier die Teilnehmer der Jungfernfahrt:





Ihr wart echt geschmeidige Mitfahrer  alles Top heute ! Top Mitfahrer, Top Wetter,Top Zustand der Trails ....


----------



## thommy88 (23. März 2017)

Glückwunsch zum Trailscout. Find ich super das die DIMB in unserer Region jetzt durch weitere Touren durch mehr Scouts unterstützt wird.

Bis demnächst vielleicht auf eine Dimbrunde im Wald.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2017)

Genau  und immer ein Auge auf den LMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. März 2017)

Bild kann ich leider nicht sehen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bild kann ich leider nicht sehen...


´
Google Fotos  da krisch isch noch Plaque drüber !


----------



## sun909 (24. März 2017)

Freut mich zu hören, dass du das gewuppt hast 

Dann allzeit Gute Fahrt!

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2017)

Das Weizen am Ende der Tour hat's rausgerissen


----------



## sun909 (24. März 2017)

Brauchst dann noch ein blaues Trikot, blaue Bimmel hast du ja vom Manni gestern bekommen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2017)

Die Bimmel ös jod  muss noch an der Befestigung arbeiten, im harten Geläuf verfängt die sich im Kabelsalat vorm Vorbau.


----------



## sun909 (24. März 2017)

Kannst de ja noch an der Schwabbelhose festmachen?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2017)

Hahaha gute Idee  oder vorne am "Überhang"


----------



## Eifelbewohner (24. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das Weizen am Ende der Tour hat's rausgerissen


...nicht nur, aber war schon ein netter Zug von dir


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2017)

Verneigen tun mers uns vor dem Frischjekrönten! Und - boa! - mit watt für Hackfressen DER sich inne Wildnis traut!
Prädator, Robinator und Stylator nur Auszüge vonne Herrenmannschaft!
Allet Jute, die Höhen um Kommern sind nunmehr gesichertes Gebiet! Stay tuned, der Pete!
Fettes, unerwartetes Upgrade der Kümmeraner schuf - da muss ich nächste Woche annet nächste Kastell ran....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2017)

*SAU 2017 *

Alle Jahre wieder ..... formieren sich Forumsgrößen um eine SAU unter die Stollen zu nehmen.
SAU ? Wat ös dat dann ? Als SAU bezeichnet man nicht das gängige Tier mit vier Beinen und Steckdosennase, nein es ist vielmehr die abgekürzte Bezeichnung für eine "Sonnnen Auf- und Untergangstour". d.h.  man trifft sich um gemeinsam gemütlich den Sonnenaufgang und später den Sonnenuntergang zu geniessen. Dazwischen wird einfach gebiket, gegessen und Blödsinn verzellt   Wie genau das damals entstanden ist und wer genau der "Urheber" der Tour war/ist lässt sich für mich nicht mehr genau nachvollziehen, ich denke es ist aus dem Winterpokal heraus entstanden. Es findet eigentlich auch immer am Ende des Winterpokals statt, die letzte Möglichkeit also nochmal so richtig Punkte einzufahren. Naja wie dem auch sei es wird jedenfalls gefahren, gefahren, gefahren.




_Auf geht's dem Sonnenaufgang entgegen ! _



 
_Alte Schule ... gut zum "sunwatching"_ 

 
 Dieses Jahr wollte ich dann auch mal teilnehmen, verfolge ich den Faden dazu schon eine ganze weile. Für mich war allerdings von vorn herein klar das ich nicht bis zum U durchfahren werde. a) wegen der Kinder und b) wegen div. kleinerer Rücken Wehwehchen die mich dieses Jahr wieder beschäftigt hatten/ haben. Egal ich war dabei !



 
_Herrlich_ 

 Los ging et am Laacher See. Dazu musste man gegen 5:30 Uhr erstmal aufstehen, ok, für mich als Familienvater mit zwei kleinen "Frühaufstehern" und seniler Bettflucht nicht das Problem, da aber just in der Nacht vor Tour die Uhr umgestellt wurde war das dann eigentlich schon 04:30 Uhr ... Hart aber ok ! Pünktlich um kurz vor Sechs ratterte der Diesel auf der A61 gen Maria Laach. Eine dreiviertel Stunde später stand ich auf dem Parkplatz mitten zwischen anderen Bikewütigen die ihr Equipment an den Start rollten. Sieben Uhr ging's dann los. Erstmal zum SonnenAufgang. Der wurde in einer alten Schule oberhalb des Sees genossen ... schonmal ein guter Start.




_Material _

 Danach stürzten wir uns in den ersten Trail des Tages hinab zum Laacher See. Ein paar seichte Serpentinchen. Ich hatte das Trekkingrädchen an den Start gerollt, ob das geht ? Da ich den Galopper vorher mit Variostütze bestückt hatte ging das auch mit Hardtail relativ entspannt. Nicht so Entspannt war Detlfe auf einmal. Knaaack und sein Schaltauge samt Schaltwerk hatte sich verabschiedet. Ärgerlich an so einem Tag nach nichtmal 2km schon wegen technischem Defekt abrechen zu müssen. Aber "that's life" das kann immer passieren. Wir rollten entlang des See's gefolgt vom ersten Hubbel des Tages. Es ging auf den "Krufter Ofen". Geiler Name ! Dort gab's wieder ein Trailschmankerl. Erst geschmeidig dann eng und verwinkelt. Ziemlich am Ende eine Schüsselstelle die dann alle geschoben haben. Egal der Tag war noch lang genug zum Stolpern ! Weiter ging's über Krufter Waldsee nach Nickenich. Dort war Frühstück in der Burgklause angesagt. Mmmm ... lecka !




_A Traum _




_Ja wo rollen Sie denn ? _




_Aussicht _

 Frisch gestärkt konnte die Rollerei nun richtig losgehen. Nächster Punkt war Burg Wernerseck. Auch hier hatte man kleiner Spielerein vorgesehen. Hinab zur Nette, auch hier wurden immer wieder Trails eingestreut. Mal unten am Fluss mal weit oberhalb. Höhenmeter wollten auch gebunkert werden. Hinter Welling ein "traumhaftes" Stück Osteifel. Ein echter Sahnetrail führt wieder hinab ins Nettetal. Ganz schön knifflig mim CC Hardtail, aber nach ein wenig rumprobieren knackt man dann doch die ein oder andere Stelle. Zwischendrin ein Plattfuss, welcher zur aussichtsreichen Pause oberhalb der nette genutzt wurde. Drecks Fliegen hier ansonsten echt schön )




_Burg Wernerseck _




_Wattn Panorama _




_Nette Wasserfall _

 Weiter ging's unten an der Nette zum "Nette Wasserfall". Da fällt das Wasser immerhin fast einen Meter tief  Wir nutzten die schöne Stelle um Plattfuss No.2 am gleichen Bike zu flicken. Danach dann erst noch trailig dann machten wir auf dem Radweg gen Mayen richtig Meter. In Mayen selber legten wir die Mittagsrast ein. Zahlenmässig war hier auch in etwa die hälfte der Tour durch. Teilnehmermässig waren noch alle vertreten. Vollgestopft mit Pizza und Eis machte sich die Meute wieder auf die reise. Die einen gen Sankt Johan die anderen direkt zum Ettringer Bellberg. Ich entschied mich für die "Luschenvariante " direkt auf den Hubbel zu cruisen. Aber auch das forderte ein paar frisch geladenen "Pizzakörner", die Rampe auf den Gipfel war nicht ohne. Dafür entlohnte oben eine grandioses Rundum Panorama. Vom Westerwald bis zur Mosel konnte man da gucken. Wir genossen es in der Sonne bis die andere Gruppe wieder aufschliess. Wir widmeten uns dem Finale. Spielereien an den Ettringer Kletterfelsen danach sollte es auf den Hochstein gehen. Aber nicht mehr für mich. Immerhin hatte ich eine 3/4 SAU verspeist, das sollte für heute reichen. Zusammen mit vier weiteren Teilnehmern machte ich mich auf die Rückreise par Radwege zum Laacher See. Auch heir vernichteten wir nochmal einige Kilometer und Höhenmeter so das ich am Ende auch zumindest satte 75km und 1500hm auf dem Zeigegerät hatte.




_360° vom Ettringer Bellberg _

 Erschöpft aber glücklich machte ich mich so auf die Heimreise. Abschliessend bleibt nur zu sagen: Chapeau ! Das war eine super Veranstaltung. 100% nette Mitfahrer, tolle Trails, super Verpflegung, sauber ausgearbeitet und auch noch wettertechnisch ein absolutes Highlight erwischt ! Kann man aber auch gar nix meckern, und ich kann gut meckern ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> _Burg Wernerseck _



Dreizehn !


----------



## jmr-biking (28. März 2017)

So ne SAU-Tour ist schon was Feines!  Bei mir reicht es momentan zeitlich gesehen nicht mal zu ner ausgedehnten Tagestour.  Da muss sich was ändern. Dringend!


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dreizehn !


Warum wusste ich bloss datt ER datt sagen würde?! Feinste Sauenvita erstellt, Hut ab!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2017)

*Vidscho Freitach bei Hubi:*

​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2017)

.


----------



## delphi1507 (31. März 2017)

Dat bäumschen am Anfang dat kenn ich... Und die kehre am Ende...


----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2017)

Leckofanni - wie gemeidig de Köters ausse Winterpause pedalieren! Da muss directamente neuer Fitnessplan raus.....


----------



## jmr-biking (1. April 2017)

Die Musik machts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. April 2017)

*Ein schöner **AHR**prilscherz war das heute !*
_DIMB IG Köln Tour im Ahrtal_

Da trafen sich heute 10 nette Bikersleut um ein Ahrtoürschjen zu wagen. Und was bleibt:
- supa Wettah 
- supa Trails 
- supa Truppe 
- (fast) supa Apres Bike 






Die Truppe 





"Do wo de hinluurs fiehrste och hin"





Geschafft





Schlüsselstellenbezwinger





Küppers Kölsch verleiht Flügel 





[email protected]





Trödde ! Ned Schwaade .... alles richtig gemacht aumen:





Dernauer Affenfelsen 





Dem Ahr





Noch ein Schüsselstellenbezwinger





Die Meute und der Grinsekater





Ein letztes mal hinauf





Girls ride too 





Scheint Spass gemacht zu haben





Auch elektrifiziert hatte man Spass heute 

Chapeau  
Danke für die kurzweilige Tour an alle Teilnehmer 
​


----------



## gruener-Frosch (1. April 2017)

Danke an den Guide - DIMB-Trailscout ist halt Qualität ...
Danke an die Mitfahrer/innen für die Toleranz.

Für mich war heute Weihnachten und hoffe doch auf Wiederholungen. Nur meine Technik ist............nicht mehr so da.... 

Jetzt ein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. April 2017)

Ich hoffe das  is kalt.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (1. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das  is kalt.


ja, aus dem Kühlschrank und die Gläser sind auch sauber


----------



## delphi1507 (1. April 2017)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> ja, aus dem Kühlschrank und die Gläser sind auch sauber


Bier-> Gläser? Wozu? Ist doch schon in nem Glas.... Mit Kronkorken... Praktisch zum sofortigen Verzehr... Oder hast du das als Fässchen im Kühlschrank stehen?


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2017)

Wirklich höchste Freude bei den Teilnehmern sichtbar! Meine 2 Favs jedenfalls Sportzigarillo im richtigen Moment höchster Anspannung
erwischt aka Clever & Smart und die grüßende Zahnfee vorm Rudel! Wer esu 'ne Biss hätt bruch kinge Dentist zu füürchte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. April 2017)

Sehr schön.
Mein persönliches Highlight: 

Boris endlich wieder auf dem Rad zu sehen. Daumen hoch.


----------



## Redfraggle (1. April 2017)

Ja,sehr schön Boris!
Hoffe wir sehen Dich demnächst an der Tomburg!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (2. April 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Mein persönliches Highlight:
> 
> Boris endlich wieder auf dem Rad zu sehen. Daumen hoch.





Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ja,sehr schön Boris!
> Hoffe wir sehen Dich demnächst an der Tomburg!


Ihr seid mein nächster Meilenstein


----------



## H-P (2. April 2017)

Super Tour, wir hatten mega Spaß und Kölsch war schön kalt.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (2. April 2017)

Eine klasse Tour mit vielen netten Leuten....sowas gefällt uns
Ich hoffe man sieht sich...


----------



## Eifelbewohner (2. April 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Super Tour, wir hatten mega Spaß und Kölsch war schön kalt.


....ja aber nur DAS Kölsch


----------



## rlrider (3. April 2017)

Hubert, war ne schöne Tour, bin platt aber glücklich!!


----------



## H-P (3. April 2017)

rlrider schrieb:


> Hubert, war ne schöne Tour, bin platt aber *glücklich*!!



Trotz Treppe?


----------



## rlrider (4. April 2017)

Treppe? Habe ich verdrängt  Aber es sah bei dir so easy aus ich muss da mal Geheimtraining ansetzen!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2017)

Treppe Ende Spielplatztrail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2017)

Genau.


----------



## Sportzigarillo (5. April 2017)

rlrider schrieb:


> Treppe? Habe ich verdrängt  Aber es sah bei dir so easy aus ich muss da mal Geheimtraining ansetzen!



Ich komm zum Filmen mit


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2017)

Däh, für Mittwoch
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16392


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2017)

He, Compagnero! DIMB heisst nitt "*D*ie-*I*mmer-*M*ittwochs-*B*iken" - datt iss die Zunft der Ärzte!
Neien, Hut ab mal wochentags eine in den Zuber zu werfen - allet wird jut!

....merk ich gerade datt datt für de Frisöre Montags auch passt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2017)

*Die dicken Dinger mal getestet ... Eisbrecher 2017*

Was gibt es nicht mittlerweile für Standards und Größen im Mountainbike Bereich ? Wer sich nicht intensiv mit der Materie beschäftigt verliert schnell den Anschluss. Zig verschiedene Achsmasse, Laufradgrößen, Steuersatzmaße, Tretlagerversionen, 1 fach 2 fach, 10fach, 11fach, 12fach ...direct mount...boost...setback... wer nicht Technikaffin ist der verliert hier schnell die Lust. Ich persönlich schaue mir neue Sachen an und bewerte dann für mich selbst sinnvoll oder nicht. Bei den meisten Dingen konnte ich bisher relativ schnell einen Haken dran setzen. Unter "braucht man nicht". Eine Sache jedoch die fand ich zumindest mal würdig einem Test zu unterziehen. Und zwar das neue Laufrad-Zwischenmass "B+" oder auch "650B+" oder "midfat". Wa ? Mittelfett ? Mir sin hier doch ned bei Biggest Looser !



 
_So sieht dem Gerät aus _
 
Nnnja. B+ bezeichnet im Prinzip die Lücke zwischen Fatbike und "normal" dicken Reifen bei einem 27.5er Umfang. Heisst im Prinzip fährt man etwas breitere 27.5er Laufräder mit 2.6er bis 3.0er Reifen. Das soll ein guter Kompromiss aus Grip, Dämpfung und Rollwiederstand sein. Im Prinzip eine "Erierlegendewollmilchsau" unter den Reifenmaßen. Das hat dann doch irgendwann mal mein Interesser geweckt und letztendlich auch dazu geführt das ich das mal testen wollte. Gestern Morgen war's dann so weit. Da stand es nun vor mir das B+ Bike. Ein Brummer von Hardtail. Ein Lapierre Edge 327+. Freundlicherweise vom Fahrradshop Nettersheim für eine Proberunde zur Verfügung gestellt.



 
_Da fühlt es sich pudelwohl das dicke Ding ! _
 
So konnte ich dann zwei fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. a) den Test eines B+ Bikes und b) die alljährliche "Eisbrecher Tour" von eifelnbike abfahren. Denn das fand auch gestern statt. Ich startete mit den dicken Pellen schon um halb Neun und kontrollierte gleichzeitig nochmal die Strecke für die Kumpels von eifelnbike. Sportlich gedrungen steht es da das Edge. Es war zwar nur ein 50er Rahmen verfügbar, der konnte jedoch mit kleineren Anpassungen einigermassen passend für meine "eifler Bauform" hergerichtet werden. 



 
_Auf jeden Fall auch was für die Eisdiele son fetter Schlappen ! _
 
So ging's dann auch endlich los. Was ich relativ schnell merkte das die dicken Reifen relativ schnell auf hartem Untergrund anfangen zu wippen. Hinten 1.0 und vorne 0.8 so war ich losgefahren. Das wippen elimnierte sich später mit 1.4 hinten und 1.2 vorne. Bin ja auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht. Erster Anstieg auf Schotter .... muss man schon subjektiv bisschen mehr drücken. Klar das die 2.8er Nobby Bereifung nicht rollt wie die 2.25er an meinem 29er sollte einem schon bewusst sein. Dann der erste trail. Recht flowig wenig wurzeln, Waldboden. Herrlich ! Hier gibt's nur ein Statement: "SATT!" liegt das Teil mit den Reifen. Weiter im munteren auf und ab. Dann der erste ernstzunehmende Wurzeltrail. Auch hier glänzt das Teil mit sattem Grip. Leicht schräg über feuchte Wurzeln ... alles egal. Dübelt dem gerät alles gnadenlos weg. Wahnsinn wie man es mit dem Hardtail laufen lassen kann. Selbst mit dem Nobby der eigentlich keine Feuchträume mag, stellt sich schnell ein sicheres Fahrgefühl über Wurzeln ein. Kein rutschen kein gar nix ! Darauf folgte anscheinend eine "Pradaedisziplin" der B+ Pellen. Schnelle Schotterpiste bergab mit vielen weiten Kurven. Hammer ! Hier kann man die Kuh fliegen lassen. Wahnsinns Grip in den Kurven.



 
_Ansonsten sportlich das Gerät ! _
 
So tingelte ich dann daher. Hinauf und hinunter. Übrigens mal wieder eine Top Strecke von eifelnbike für das Event ausgewählt. Nicht zuletzt weil ich so das Ballermännchen ausgiebig in verschiedensten Situationen testen konnte. Andere Veranstalter machen für weniger Trails deutlich mehr Wind  

Was nach und nach auffällt ist das dem Bike wein wenig die Verspieltheit fehlt. Die dicken Dinger gehen schon um die Ecke verlangen aber deutlich mehr Lenkkraft. Wenns ganz eng wird z.B. in Serpentinen wird's dann auch schwieriger. Im Prinzip ein teil zum gnadenlosen gerade runterballern. Wahnsinn auch was hier die "nur" 120mm wegschlucken. Klar hintern wird's auf Wurzeln auch unruhig, ist halt immer noch ein Hardtail, dafür aber kann man's schon sehr gut laufen lassen. Nach knapp 45km und 800hm war der Drops dann auch gelutscht und ich auch. Subjektiv kam ich mir langsam vor wodurch der Pedaldruck konstant etwas höher als gewohnt ausfiel. Ein Blick auf die Statistik offenbarte aber das ich gar nicht sooo langsam unterwegs war. Also rollt's doch einigermassen.



 
_Spass hatte dem Hubi keine Frage _
 
_Fazit: gerade runter, schnell langsam, auf Wurzeln, Schotter oder ganz normalem Waldboden oder Feldwegen geht sau gut. Wenns eng und verwinkelt wird wird's schnell ein wenig störrisch. Würd mal sagen Trailmässig liegt dem Teil eher das bergische Land als die Ahr  Bergauf geht auch, zwar gemächlicher als mit nem 29er aber man kommt aber an. Mich persönlich jedoch konnte das Gesamtpaket letztendlich nicht vollends überzeugen. Wie Vattern schon sagte "Wer alles kann, kann nichts wirklich gut" ... aber es macht auch nichts wirklich schlecht von daher schon ok, aber ich maglieber kompromissfreie Lösungen. Wenn ich mich auf mein Fully setze dann weiss ich es geht langsam rauf und schneller runter. Wenn ich mich auf mein 29er CC Bike setze weiss ich es geht besser rauf als runter. Beim B+ hängt man immer irgendwo dazwischen. Dazu ist mir das Laufradmaß zumindest beim getesteten Bike zu störrisch. Da ich gerne und viel Serpentinen fetze wäre es mir vom Handling her etwas zu träge. Aber hey .. jeder wie er mag und will es gibt genug leute die stehen drauf ! Spass hat's in jedem fall gemacht, außerdem wieder den Horizonte etwas erweitert._​


----------



## H-P (24. April 2017)

Ich denke, das diese Art von Bikes als erste wieder vom Markt verschwinden...genau aus den Gründen, die du genannt hast.

Es gibt ja auch Hersteller die davon überhaupt nix halten, z.B. YT.


----------



## Skaddler (24. April 2017)

Dann saßt Du sicher auf meinem Testrad von vor 3 Wochen  Ich kann Deinen Ausführungen nicht widersprechen, fahre ja genau dieses Rad in L. Mir macht es schon Laune, auch beim Klettern.  Passt irgendwie zu meinen Sachen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2017)

Ja genau, das gleiche Bike. Macht wie gesagt auch Spass, aber immer fahren wollen wollte ich es nicht.
Diese Woche kriege ich eventuell noch die Möglichkeit ein b+ Fully zu testen, obwohl das Thema ja eigentlich abgehakt ist wird ich das auch noch machen. Is bestimmt ne brutale Abfahrtsmaschine


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2017)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skaddler (24. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja genau, das gleiche Bike. Macht wie gesagt auch Spass, aber immer fahren wollen wollte ich es nicht.
> Diese Woche kriege ich eventuell noch die Möglichkeit ein b+ Fully zu testen, obwohl das Thema ja eigentlich abgehakt ist wird ich das auch noch machen. Is bestimmt ne brutale Abfahrtsmaschine


Bei mir spielt wahrscheinlich rein, dass mein Vorgängerrad von der Geometrie her absolut nicht passte und ich daher jetzt, wo es von Mario perfekt eingestellt wurde, schon mehrere Stufen besser passt. Und ich daher ein völlig anderes Fahrgefühl habe und mich bombenwohl fühle. Und obwohl es keine Bergziege ist, fand ich zum Beispiel den Anstieg vor Kloster Steinfeld (zwischen der Klinik und Steinfeld) echt entspannt zu bewältigen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2017)

Ja klar geht entspannt bergauf, kommt ja auch immer auf die Geschwindigkeit an. 
Lag vermutlich daran das ich von einem Hardtail etwas weniger Rollwiederstand erwartet hätte.
Kopfsache

Von den neuen Geometrien will ich dann erst mal nix wissen.
Warte ich bis 26er mit Froschgeo wieder hip sind


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2017)

Genau und für nen schmalen Kurs kannst du deinen Froschn wieder hier neu lurchen lassen. Die machen einen guten Job und dann sieht er wieder aus wie neu.


----------



## Enrgy (24. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Den Abschuss in Sachen Länge macht zur Zeit Nicolai mit ihrer ichlachmichschlapp-Line.



haben sie beim eric barone abgeschaut. kurz vorm knall sah das rad für einen winzigen augenblick auch so aus...







um nur 0,1sec später in die zweite stufe der evolution zu gelangen:







fazit:
bald gibts noch bikes für vormittags und nachmittags, nicht zu vergessen für die gepflegte nachtfahrt. bikes für linkskurven, rechtskurven, ach da fällt den marketing schwadroneuren noch viel ein und es kommt ja genug gieriges jungvolk nach, was dann auch gern 2 oder 3 bikes im keller stehen hat.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2017)

Gut, dass ich schon zum alten Eisen und nicht mehr zum Jungvolk gehöre.  Das legitimiert dann wohl meine Sammlung.


----------



## Skaddler (24. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja klar geht entspannt bergauf, kommt ja auch immer auf die Geschwindigkeit an.
> Lag vermutlich daran das ich von einem Hardtail etwas weniger Rollwiederstand erwartet hätte.
> Kopfsache
> 
> ...


Ich wollte Dich auch nicht überzeugen von dem Rad, freue mich derzeit nur, dass ich gerade Mordsspaß auf meinen Touren hab und zwar deutlich mehr als vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2017)

Ist auch nicht so rüber gekommen, alles gut 
Wie ich schon schrieb:jeder wie er will und mag. Und wenn du jetzt mehr Spass hast als vorher dann kann man nur sagen: alles richtig gemacht  
Ist ja auch kein schlechtes Bike, die gibts ja kaum noch. Nur für das was ich so fahre stellte es mich nicht zu 100% zufrieden. Spass hatte ich trotzdem auf der Tour.


----------



## Pete04 (24. April 2017)

Datt ick noch erleben darf datt der Kümmeraner "plus"T! Tollen Job gemacht - der Hörr Barone hatte halt "eins zum Fallen"!
Jeder Jeck iss anders, wobei der Geschwindigkeitshecht halt schnell fällt - logische Konsequenz....Das Ziel Des Projekts Ist Das Projekt,
der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2017)

_1:05 - 14_
_2:20 - 15_ ​


----------



## delphi1507 (27. April 2017)

Hast du denn auch die Überbleibsel der Hängebrücke (Legende) gefunden und die brotreste, der gemeinen Ritter 

Und die Höhle war unbewacht?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2017)

Alles unbewacht da. Hängebrücke haben se ja in den Nationalpark verlegt


----------



## jmr-biking (28. April 2017)

Schönes Video!  Leider gibt`s auf meinen beiden Runden am Wochenende keine Burgen.  Burg Nr. 14 sind die Reste von Stolzenburg. Kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2017)

Apropos Burgen: samma haste zu Hause ne Liste gemacht was du schon abgefahren bist ? Musste mir sowas gerade mal anfertigen nicht das mir noch ne doppelNennung unterläuft ... wobei ...wenn se ned auffällt 

Ich nehm die Tagemal wieder eineauf die Flinte


----------



## Eifelbewohner (28. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich nehm die Tagemal wieder eineauf die Flinte



An der Wenzburg warst du bestimmt auch schon lange nicht mehr....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2017)

Ja ich glaube das letze mal war 2011 oder so .....


----------



## jmr-biking (28. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Apropos Burgen: samma haste zu Hause ne Liste gemacht was du schon abgefahren bist ? Musste mir sowas gerade mal anfertigen nicht das mir noch ne doppelNennung unterläuft ... wobei ...wenn se ned auffällt



Ich hab mir neulich in ner Nachtschicht mal ne interaktive Excel-Tabelle angelegt.  Mit Klick auf den Eintrag der Burg, werde ich auf den Bericht in mein Tagebuch weiter geleitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbewohner (28. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> 2011 oder so .....


2011??? ....dann solltest du mal zu uns rüber huschen und wir haken das Ding bei einer Tour für Dich ab.
Der Mäff hat ne nette Zufahrtsstrecke in petto...dann noch mit Rückfahrt über Spicherley und Schlangenpfad...dann ist die Runde perfekt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2017)

Boa alter.... krasses Gerät


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2017)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> 2011??? ....dann solltest du mal zu uns rüber huschen und wir haken das Ding bei einer Tour für Dich ab.
> Der Mäff hat ne nette Zufahrtsstrecke in petto...dann noch mit Rückfahrt über Spicherley und Schlangenpfad...dann ist die Runde perfekt.



Das hört sich geschmeidig an  sollten wir mal ins Auge fassen. Gerne auch als FAT


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2017)

Eyjeyjeyjeyjey ... was war denn da los heute in den Dutch Mountain ?
High Noon oder was? Wird das morgen zugemacht ?
Sogar Siegener Kennzeichen auf dem Parkplatz, die rollten sogar Bikes mit DH Gabel aus dem Transporter. Wozu braucht man das im Naturschutzgebiet ? 
Manni,kannst du nicht mal bisschen Ordnung machen in deinem Wohnzimmer ! 

Wir haben uns daher erst gar nicht gewagt in die Nähe von Herr Bieber zu kommen und sind gleich ind die andere Richtung geflohen.
Das Wetter war ja heute vom aller feinsten. Aussicht vom Kuhkopf






Der D****S-P*******N-F**K-H***N-SCH****E-ANSTIEG nach Dresbachhausen treibt mir jedesmal die Tränen ins Gesicht 





Und diese D****S-P*******N-F**K-H***N-SCH****E-RECHTS-SERPENTINE am Kallerbend-Kuchen-Mekka knacke ich auch noch irgendwann .... irgendwann ! Heute hab ich nach 5 Versuchen aufgegeben 





Die letzte linke geht dafür gut 





Auf dem Rückweg haben wir uns dann doch noch in den Gewohnten Spielplatz reingetraut. Keiner mehr da !





Aber schon ganz schön runter geranzt das Parkett in Manni's Wohnzimmer ! Da müsste man mal sanieren 





Uns hat's dennoch gefallen. Sind der Meute gut aus dem Weg gegangen. Wahrscheinlich anti-zyklisch gefahren


----------



## Floorshore (29. April 2017)

Gestern kam mir am Engelsblick auch eine ganze Truppe mit Doppelbrücken entgegen. Ich habe dann mal die Augen nach einer potentiellen heftigen Abfahrt offen gehalten, kam aber dann zum Entschluss, dass die Jungs bestimmt auf dem Rückweg von Hürtgenwald waren und noch etwas Cardio machen wollten  
Beim nächsten Mal klinke ich mich dann auch gerne ein und schlimmer als in Monschau kann es da heute auch nicht gewesen sein.

Grüße


----------



## ML-RIDER (30. April 2017)

...waren gestern auch dort unterwegs.

Haben unterwegs ne Bikeprinzessin gefunden, die wurde von
rücksichtslosen Bike Heroes an einem Aussichtspunkt zurückgelassen


----------



## H-P (1. Mai 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...waren gestern auch dort unterwegs.
> 
> Haben unterwegs ne Bikeprinzessin gefunden, die wurde von
> rücksichtslosen Bike Heroes an einem Aussichtspunkt zurückgelassen



Ne, die war uns ausgebüxt, aber wir haben sie wieder eingefangen.


----------



## Pete04 (1. Mai 2017)

...über "ausgebüxte" Prinzessinen gibt datt Netz nur Schmutzigett her! Hubertus, le Robinator glänzte ehedem durch Karomuster
inne Buxen - kommen da weitere Trends auf ett geschätzte Portal zu?! Beware of the Biber, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Mai 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...über "ausgebüxte" Prinzessinen gibt datt Netz nur Schmutzigett her! Hubertus, le Robinator glänzte ehedem durch Karomuster
> inne Buxen - kommen da weitere Trends auf ett geschätzte Portal zu?! Beware of the Biber, der Pete!



Der hatte Männerschnupfen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Mai 2017)

>



... hätt ichs fast vergessen ! Sechszehn !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2017)

*Burgen FAT*

Heut war wiederliches  Wetter angesagt. Zeit einfach mal ganz wiederlich Punkte in der Burgenstatistik einzufahren.
Der Robinator war dann auch noch so bescheuert mich zu begleiten. Wir dämmelten los ......

Auf dem Weg zum Treff schonmal direkt eine kassiert.

17 - Von der Burg Gehn steht nicht mehr viel, man hat eine Strasse mitten hindurch gebaut:





18 - Weiter zur Burg Virnich. Heute nur noch ein Gestüt





19 - Burg Sinzenich, nur noch wenig "Originales" vorhanden. Heute auch in Privatbesitz bzw.ein Gutshof





20- Burg Linzenich, auch nur noch ein Bauernhof





21 - Haus Drüffenthal, wurde erst 1834 aals Burg in die jülischen Rittersitze aufgenommen. Befindet sich immer noch in Privatbesitz





22 -  Die Lauvenburg steht bei Nemmenich. Schönes anwesen. Wobei die auch nicht nach Ritterburg aussieht, so wie alle Burgen hier eigentlich





23 - Burg Lüssem steht im gleichnamigen kleinen Ort. Von der ist auch nur noch das Herrenhaus übrig.





24 - Burg Irresheim .... der burch van Erreshem





25 - Burg Kessenich, auch ein sehr schöner Bau. Liegt am nördlichen Ende von Euskirchen





26 - Burg Veynau, kennt Ihr ja schon 





27 - Burg Firmenich nur noch ein Häufchen Elend. Zum Punkten reichts 





Ja das war wiederlich, nur Feldweg geboltze ...fast ! Wir haben sogar einen Trail gefunden:





Und noch ein anderes Bauwerk haben wir befahren. Die "Soda" Brücke. Die heisst so weil sie einfach so da steht 





So das waren 1 auf einen Streich ....


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2017)

ticki, tacka, ticki, tacka - Kommern liefert! Zähler upgraden!


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2017)

Watt sinn denn datt für Burgennamen! Gehn!, Wir nich!,Sinn se nich?, Linse ich?, Druff im Thal!, Kenn'se nich?, Firme ich! (...lobenswert
vom Pastor!) Sinn doch alles *TU-Wörter* aka Verben! Klarer Beleg für wenige Abiturienten unter de Castleowners; JEDOCH: hingerm
Föttche vom Robinator sieht auch ein Forstautobähnchen aus wie Trail, gelle?! War mehr als 1 auf einen Streich, mein Headquarter
aka Camgirl hat mich aber über WOCHEN physiotherapeutisch vorjewarnt datt Menschen aus Eifelgrenzgebieten quasi zu Unbeherrschtheiten
neigen und nitt berechenbar sind - sozusagen Gaus'sche Kurve! Halten mers fest: die Liga der Dämmelnden Gentleman iss widder im Lot, die Relegationsplätze vogelfrei und abgerechnet wird am Schluss! Geronimo!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Mai 2017)

Alter, Burgen im Ausverkauf.  Is ja wie im Outletstore da oben rund um Euskirchen. Apropo Outlet! Wie wäre es denn mit einer sanierten kleinen Burganlage in Kerpen (Eifel)? Jemand Interesse? Klick 


Burgenfeeling den ganzen Tag lang.


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2017)

Und Luft zum Immo-googeln hat ER auch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (4. Mai 2017)

Da muss ich mir morgen wohl mal Luft machen um meinen Burgenzähler weiter zu drehen. Die Zeit rennt, es ist schon Mai!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2017)

So ich hab mir mal was zusammen gebastelt:


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Mai 2017)

Na dat sieht doch mal nach ner entspannten Sonntagsvormittags-Tour aus.


----------



## sibu (5. Mai 2017)

Da fehlen noch einige in meiner Nachbarschaft, sofern sie nicht auf der Karte sind, weil du dort schon warst: Römisches Kleinkastell auf dem Hochthürmen, Burg Münchhausen (bei Adendorf), Venner Ringwall im Kottenforst, Wasserburg Gudenau, Wasserburg Odenhausen (Berkum), Landskrone, Rolandsbogen, Schloss Sinzig, Schloss Arental (Sinzig), Schloss Vehn. Andere Rheinseite: Rheinbreitbach hat zwei Burgen: Die obere und die niedere Burg; im Siebengebirge: Drachenfels, Wolkenburg, Burg Rosenau, Asberg (keltische Fliehburg, nur noch das neuzeitliche Gipfelkreuz steht).


----------



## DocB (5. Mai 2017)

Da saß in jedem Kaff ein armer Ritter  (wenn es wenigstens der essbare wäre)


----------



## sibu (5. Mai 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Da saß in jedem Kaff ein armer Ritter  (wenn es wenigstens der essbare wäre)


Manch ein Ritter saß doppelt: Der Drachenfelser ist umgezogen auf die Burg Gudenau, weil es ihm droben auf dem Berg zu kalt und zugig war, und hat dem Ländchen drumherum dann seinen Namen gegeben. Die Rheinbreitbacher hatten einen fremden Ritter geliehen: Den von Schloss Bürresheim, heute weltweit bekannt als das Gefängnis von Indiana Jones' Vater.


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Mai 2017)

Puh, Hubi macht Ernst.  Ich muss die Sache wohl etwas ambitionierter angehen. Ich glaub, ihm gefällt mein Vorschlag mit dem Rittermahl wohl nur zu gut. 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> ... Hach, was wird das herrlich. Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie wir stilecht an einer ritterlichen Schlachtplatte sitzen. In der einen Hand ein Trinkhorn gefüllt mit Honigbier, in der anderen Hand ne fette Schweinshaxe...
> 
> Leeret mit Andacht das Horn,
> den Met, der den Göttern entstammt,
> ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ihm gefällt mein Vorschlag mit dem Rittermahl wohl nur zu gut



Das stimmt... is mir aber Latte ob's die Schweinshaxe für den ersten oder letzten Platz ist .... hauptsach et jitt jett ze biesse


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2017)

nach dem winterpokal jetzt burgenpokal oder was?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2017)

Enrgy schrieb:


> nach dem winterpokal jetzt burgenpokal oder was?



Mann muss nur einen Grund finden ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. Mai 2017)

Eine Lebensaufgabe!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Eine Lebensaufgabe!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 601745



ALTAAAAA


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2017)

Ist das ne öffentliche Karte? Würde Mal gerne hier in der Umgebung schauen ob alles erfasst ist


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2017)

*Rureifeltrails in Hollands höchster Stadt *​Da ich noch ein offenes Kapitel vom Karsamstag mit Montjoie hatte beschloss ich dort heute mal anzureisen. Der Rasen war gemäht, die Haare gemacht so konnt's um Punkt 14:Uhr losgehn mit dem lustigen Traibgeblödel.Wer die Rureifel kennt weiss, hier krichsde nix geschenkt. Daher immer schön reinkeulen es geht ordentlich hinauf. Ob das die anderen wussten ? Im laufe des Vormittags schrumpfe de Truppe von ehemals 5 auf 2 Bikewütige zusammen. Egal uns machts auch so Spass.

Erster Hubbel ... via des lieblichen Steig der Eifel und kurzer "treehopping" Passage zur zum Stone of Honor Ley. Erst mal ins "Gipfelbuch" eintragen.




Köter was here !​Vom darauf folgenden Trail gibt's leider keine Bilderweil wirden einfach so runter geknattert sind.
Es sei aber verraten das er sich durchaus als Trail bezeichnen darf. Verblockt, schmierig, wurzeldurchsetzt, Treppchen, so hielt er einige feine Sachen für uns parat. Begeisterung !

Nächster Hubbel...hinauf in Richtung Coldhostel. Schöner Waldweganstieg mit Aussicht, Sonne und Moos. Der Trail hinunter wieder ein flutschiger seiner Art. Kann man gerade runter fahren eigentlich, wären da nicht die kleinen fiesen nassen Steinchen. Dank Nobby hinten wird das Bike dann auch schnell zum Kanickel und man schlägt ordentlich haken. Egal ... muss man dem Lenker festhalten wa !




Flutschi Flutschi ! Kumma wo Bike fährt und der Köter hinguckt )​Weiter ...vorbei an illustren Campern... die blonde im Liegestuhl hab ich leider nicht gesehn weil ich wieder trailfixiert war  Ein wenig hinauf und dann ein Perlchen von Trail ! Also hab schon weniger anspruchsvolle in alpinem Gelände gesehn. Erinnerte mich irgendwie an Sölden. Teilweise dann aber auch für uns unfahrbar. Aber nur ganz kurz.




Hiermusste der Probant noch kurz Füsseln​



Hier lief's dann wieder wie geschmiert​



Hier war dann wieder Fussbetrieb angesagt​



Sowas herrliches muss man schon suchen gehen ....​Unten ... boah ne oder ? Das ging wieder viel zu fix ! Egal,weinen können wir später. Wieder hinauf. Dann einen Jahrhundertweg vorbei an Engelchen und Teufelchen zurück nach Montjoie. Auch geilo. Die Niederländer hatten Spass. Die sind irgendwie viel entspannter wie die deutschen Waldsherrifs. Hatten wir kurz zu vor noch von einer grimmigen Dame gehört "Sie wissen was sie da tuen" war der Niederländer schon ganz hibbelig zu sehen wie wir uns in den wurzeligen Absatz warfen. Oder wollte der uns nur fallen sehen ?			Nä oder ?




Beim Teufelchen gabs Aussicht​
So da waren wir zwei schon wieder unten. Mann eh ! Also wieder nauf. Wir folgten wieder ein wenig dem Steig der Eifel. Herrliche Aussicht auf Montjoie. Danach kam der rumpelige Absteig der Eifel. Ein Treppenmassakker endete ... unten ! 




Steig der Eifel ... herrlich !




Super Panorama hier oben​



Rumpeliges Ende der Absteigs der Eifel​Wir wuchteten unsere Astralkörper wieder nach oben. Mein Mitfahrer klagte über Kühlwasserverlust. Er sei irgendwo undicht es lief ihm in strömen durchs Gesicht. 23°C die Frisur sitzt, mir egal, muss man durch  Oben ! Es ging hinab. Lieblich ... zartes Geläuf. Mal abgehangen schräg mit schmierpaste drauf. Dakommt doch Freude auf ! Immer an der Rur lang war die dewise. Auf ab auf ab ... ein Pfad am andern. Eine Klucke von Brücke später machten wirendlich mal Rast. Ein Affenkottelette bitte aber schnell !




Affenkottelete ala Rur​



What a river​



Ohne Moss nix los ! Herrlich !​Boah eh jetz hamma auf knapp 20km schon 800hm weggekeult. Und das bei unsern Adipösen Stahlkörpern. zeit für die Wendebojie. Im Grünen Tale zu Widdau schlugen wir eine andere Richtung ein. Es ging zur Abwechslung mal einen Berg rauf. Aber nich son lari fari Hübbelchen. Nur was für echte Eifler. Die Gruppe Niederländer lag auf halber Höhe hechelnd am Wegesrand.  Wir waren oben auch ganz schön am hecheln, und der Mund stand uns auch offen als wir die E-Biker vorbei zischten. Unfair sowas !Wir dengelten weiter und weiter ....weit oberhalb der Rur. Hinter Menzer's heckeging's dann wieder ruppig runter. Herrlich ich mag ruppig !




Hier war er noch geschmeidig ...​



... hier weniger, man siehts an der Schnute​Das Ende nahte .. und somit rückte die Aussicht auf Kaltgetränke näher. Das mobilisierte nochmal alle nicht vorhandenen Kräfte. Ein letztes mal hinauf .... wirklich ein letztes mal ? ja ! schade ! Oben ! War giftig das Biest. Zwar auf Teer aber janz schön steil. Millerman's Ley ....es geht hinab. Sinkflug. 480m ...460m...440m... Weizähn ich kommeee. Nochmal ein Zückerlie von Trail. Zwar kurz aber nett. Mit Treppchen und so weitah ....




Aussicht gab's auch hier oben​



Saugeil !​



Fast wie im Bilderbuch oder ?​



Da spuckt ihn der Trail aus​
Boah ey ...hamma ganz schön was abgestrampelt heut. Der Rachen will gekühlt werden. Dieersten 0,5L verdampften im Hals, Rauchschwaden stiegen auf hinterm Roten Haus ! War ne Menge los hier in Montjoie. Hab den Eindruck demJapaner läuft dem Niederländer hier langsam dem Rang app ! Egal ... uns brannten die Beine und rauchte der Kopf von einem echt grandiosen Trailgemetzel. Hammer die Rureifel !




Enge Gassen ... wir nähern uns dem Ziel !​



PROSCHT !​

​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Achtundzwantzikk !


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Mai 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist das ne öffentliche Karte?



http://www.burgen-und-schloesser.net 



schraeg schrieb:


> *Rureifeltrails*



Deutlich besseres Wetter habt ihr heute gehabt. Ich fands echt schön da. Muss ich auch nochmal hin.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> http://www.burgen-und-schloesser.net
> 
> 
> 
> Deutlich besseres Wetter habt ihr heute gehabt. Ich fands echt schön da. Muss ich auch nochmal hin.


Kurzer Check -> unvollständig... Burg Bornheim fehlt,
Fliehburg Alfter fehlt, hirschburg und Burg Drachenfels fehlen...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Mai 2017)

Ja, ich hab auch schon festgestellt, dass die Sammlung nicht vollständig ist. Aber du kannst ja dazu betragen, dass sie verbessert wird. Einfach Burgen vorschlagen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Deutlich besseres Wetter habt ihr heute gehabt.



Ja besser geht's aber auch hier kaum. Hier ist ja selbst im Sommer an manchen Ecoen immer feucht.
Respekt wer das auch alles da im Regen fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... Respekt wer das auch alles da im Regen fährt



Schön wärs gewesen. Aber da ich so wie du auch mit dem Nobby Nic unterwegs bin, hatte ich so meine Probleme mit den nassen Wurzeln und Steinen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2017)

Für Mittwoch wer Zeit & Lust hat
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16318


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Achtundzwantzikk !


SAUSACK! Auge verpeilt sich immer an de schöne Pics und Sekundos später schlägt datt
Burgensturm-Haushaltbuch Alarma! Vonne 4 Fahrten am WE gen Elisabethhütte iss kein vermarktungsfähig -
de Krise krieg' icke!


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Für Mittwoch wer Zeit & Lust hat
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16318


Schade Dienstag oder Donnerstag und ich wär dabei gewesen...


----------



## sibu (8. Mai 2017)

Eine Burg zu Füßen des Siebengebirges, die nicht in der Burgenkarte ist, hätte ich noch: Das Steiner Häuschen. Nicht ganz einfach zu finden, aber bei der Anreise von der Eifel ins rechtsrheinische Siebengebirge kein wirklicher Umweg. Bei Interesse bitte per PM nachfagen.


----------



## H-P (8. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier war dann wieder Fussbetrieb angesagt


​Die habe ich mir letztes Jahr auch verkniffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> ​Die habe ich mir letztes Jahr auch verkniffen.



Da hatte ich irgendwie so gar keine Idee wie man das fahren könnte ....


----------



## DocB (8. Mai 2017)

Sieh auf dem Foto immer total easy aus... gibt es ein Bild von der Seite/unten?
(Das Seil zum Festhalten zeigt aber meist: uiuiui )


----------



## H-P (8. Mai 2017)

Wir haben uns da nicht lange aufgehalten und habe auch nicht lange überlegt. War der erste Trail ganz am Anfang der Tour und wenn es nicht funktioniert gibt's da ordentlich aua.

@DocB, vom Bild her würde ich direkt sagen, fahr ich, kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2017)

Ein anderes Bild habe ich leider auch nicht. Es ist zwar nur ein kurzes Stück aber sehr abschüssig das kommt auf dem Bild wie immer nicht rüber.
Eventuell geht das zwischen der Wurzel links und dem abgesägt Stumpf rechts. Is aber eher was für Cracks, nicht so ferngesteuerte Ungebotze wie mich 
Vielleicht ist @denis.sine oder @muschi das schon alles gefahren ?


----------



## sun909 (8. Mai 2017)

will auch mal  ...

Schöner Bericht, schaut nach einer Menge Spaß aus!

grüße


----------



## Floorshore (8. Mai 2017)

Beantrage Wiederholung der Tour, wenn ich nicht wegen technischem Defekt ausfallen![emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
Sieht nämlich mega aus um meinem Vorredner beizufallen!


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## shmee (8. Mai 2017)

Uh, das sieht sehr schick aus, mach doch mal was für die Kollegen von der DIMB.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Mai 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> will auch mal  ...
> 
> Schöner Bericht, schaut nach einer Menge Spaß aus!
> 
> grüße





Floorshore schrieb:


> Beantrage Wiederholung der Tour, wenn ich nicht wegen technischem Defekt ausfallen![emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> Sieht nämlich mega aus um meinem Vorredner beizufallen!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk





shmee schrieb:


> Uh, das sieht sehr schick aus, mach doch mal was für die Kollegen von der DIMB.



Ja sch gucke mal ob ich das irgendwo dieses Jahr nochmal hin bekomme


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2017)

*Adler müssen fliegen -- Vom Lago in's Kalltal*

heuer musste ich als Guido für die Adler aus Wershofen herhalten. Quasi Adlerhorst meets Dreckiger Köter.
In kleiner Besetzung, leider sind die Köter momentan wiedermal nur schwer zu motivieren, sollte eine lecka Tour am Gelage der Adler am Lago Schwammenauel gestartet werden. Pünktlichum 10 Uhr konnt's dann auch losgehen.

Helm uff ... dann jehts los !






Vom Campingplatz weg ging's gleich in der ersten Trail. Die Schwierigkeit hier lag darin sich nicht in den Bootstauen zu verfangen oder in den See zu fallen.





Dann buchsierten wir uns einen wiederlichen Anstieg zu Klaus hinaus 





Oben wartete schon unsere Fanbase





Es ging auch sogleich wieder herab auf höchst geheimen Wegen die dank Strava gar nicht mehr  geheim sind.






Einige Schmugglerpfade später befanden wir uns im Kalltal. Unsere Fans waren uns bis hierher gefolgt, dafür waren sie extra aus ihrem Gehege ausgebüchst.





Wir betrachteten noch ein wenig die Gemälde der einheimischen





Wenig später nahmen wir dank fehlender Brücke ein kleine Abkühlung





Manch einer reichte eine blosse Durchfart nicht, der fuhr das Periskop aus und ging auf Tauchstation





Erstmal wieder trocken legen





Im munteren auf und ab ging's weiter. Hier ein Trailchen da ein Trailchen, zwischendrin ne alte Panzerkette aus dem WWII





Aussicht & Gegend gab's natrlich auch jede Menge





Die Kontaktaufnahme mit den Einheimischen lief dann eher zäh





Herrlich hier im Kalltal





Nicht zuletzt weil wir auch wusste wo's was kühles für den Hals gab
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann waren leider wieder Trails angesagt.  Wie der hier z.B. ein vergessner seiner Sorte in der nähe von Simonskall.





Eigentlich wollten wir ab da noch zum Bikepark Hürtgenwald. Die wolln aber so luschen wie uns nicht. Da dürfen nur echte Männer mit Fullface und Protektoren fahren. Ham wir nich also ...Lappen drauf ! Gibt auch genug Trails hier unten.





Es folgte ein elendig langer Anstieg durch den Buhlert. Aber immerhin ein herrlich Wäldchen. Hier hätten wir auch freifahrt-eifel folgen können. Wollten wir dann aber auch nicht ... zu anspruchsvoll 





Dann waren wir irgendwann oben und genossen herrliches Panorama auf den Lago





Wir näherten  uns dem Ende. Auf und nieder immer wieder. Bespickt mit kleinen Trailchen. Den letzten Pfad es Tages fanden wir oberhalb Rurberg an einem alten Wasserturm. Das war nochmal ein richtiges Hämmerchen. Ich glaube das ist so ziemlich das steilste was man sich in der Eifel so antun kann, dagegen ist der Eselsweg in Heinotown flach ! Kommt aber wie immer auf den Bildern nicht so wirklich rüber



















Damit fand dann die Tour ein gebührendes Ende. Während die Herren am Campingplatz schonmal den Grill zündeten tingelte ich noch über einen Ufertrail. Mit reichlich gegrilltem und kaltem für den Hals liessen wir den Tag ausklingen. Hatten wir uns auch verdient, waren stramme 50km mit 1400hm bei herrlichstem Wetter. Chapeau meine Herren ... herrlich Touürschja ​


----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2017)

Glööv ick ja nitt - bei der M-Mühle gab's Mittwoch den Brüller der Woche: Flotter Kellner: Darf's vorab schon einmal etwas zu Trinken sein?
Bejaht - bestellt - Frage nach Karte. Antwort (in einem eigentümlichen Sing-Sang)"Eine Karte haben wir nicht! Wir haben TAFELN! Die stehen
im Eingang! Da müssten Sie sich dann selber was aussuchen! *WATT?!* Da wurd der Gast quasi defizitär inne Bringschuld gesetzt!
Wobei die Frage offenblieb ob SELBER AUSSUCHEN vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht einen variierenden Geschmack vom Gast berücksichtigte...
Getzt hatten wir datt Dingen gestanden, ich frotzelte noch ob der Einzigartigkeit der Nummer und Pink-Pank-Pantheon da setzt sich
älteres Päärchen hinter uns; ER fest im Wort und ausgelotet im Kopfe. Die "...da müssen Sie sich dann selber was aussuchen!"-Nummer
ging in die zweite Runde, Kellner zieht ab und der Hörr sacht zu seiner Gattin: "Hömma, nach der Nummer hab' ich schon fast keinen Hunger mehr!" Da musste ich latürnich sitzen bleiben! Akt 2, gleiche Bühne, de Bestellung - sagt besagter, rhetorisch beschlagener Gast:
Ich hätte gerne das XXX, das haben Sie nicht auf der Karte, sondern das steht auf einer Tafel - die steht im Eingang und da habe ich
das selber ausgesucht! - Le Kellner hat im Ansatz noch nitt mal die Größe der Persiflage erahnt! Hier mal ausnahmsweise: 
Sitzenbleiben lohnt sich! Und, by fair means - hätten mers uns fast getroffen am Tage; de Fotofee verweigert mir noch Bildmaterial
vom heutigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbewohner (14. Mai 2017)

Super Tour Hubert....und nochmal schönen Dank für´s guiden.


----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2017)

So, nachdem 'ne jammernde Katze den Eurovision-Song-Contest gewonnen hat......bitte ich um offiziele Genehmigung mir 
die Furtpics der fliegenden Adler in Öl auszudrucken! Ich bekenne mindestens 5x täglich Skill und Niedergang mit hohem Genuss
und Respekt vorm Style angeklickt zu haben.......Eifel noch Männer hat!


----------



## Enrgy (14. Mai 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> So, nachdem 'ne jammernde Katze den Eurovision-Song-Contest gewonnen hat..




du weißt schon, warum das "esc" heißt? kleiner tip: schau mal oben links auf deine tastatur...

escape=flucht=nicht anschauen, nie nie niemals!!!!11!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> *17.05.2017: Achtung Eilmeldung im Bereich Nürburgring!!!
> *
> Gerade eben auf fb bekommen! Kranke Menschen gibt`s!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifelbewohner (17. Mai 2017)

Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Lago....
...bis die Kamera auf Tauchfahrt ging
https://videos.mtb-news.de/48141/vom_lago_in_s_kalltal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2017)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Lago....
> ...bis die Kamera auf Tauchfahrt ging
> https://videos.mtb-news.de/48141/vom_lago_in_s_kalltal



Sehr schön Schnippi


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Mai 2017)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Lago....
> ...bis die Kamera auf Tauchfahrt ging
> https://videos.mtb-news.de/48141/vom_lago_in_s_kalltal



Schönes Video!  Aber das gleiche Problem habe ich momentan auch. Die mtb-news Videos werden nicht mehr richtig ins Forum implementiert. Sondern nur der Link angezeigt.  Weiß einer woran das liegt?


----------



## sibu (17. Mai 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schönes Video!  Aber das gleiche Problem habe ich momentan auch. Die mtb-news Videos werden nicht mehr richtig ins Forum implementiert. Sondern nur der Link angezeigt.  Weiß einer woran das liegt?


In einem andere Thread hier war die Ursache, dass der Zugriff über http*s* statt http erfolgt, und das *s*ichere https mit Weiterleitungen sehr viel vorsichtiger ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2017)

Ihr müsst folgendes eingeben:


```
[MEDIA=video_mtbnews] "fünfstellige Ziffer aus Link" [/MEDIA]
```

dann funzt es. Gugsdu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (17. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ihr müsst folgendes eingeben:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ich sehe grau auf grau.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2017)

doof ! heute mittag gings noch .... hab ich so immer die letzten male noch hinbekommen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2017)

Heinotown .... 28°C ... die Frisur sitzt !





NEUN UND TZWANTZIKK - keltische Fliehburg oberhalb Heinotown

Wetter scheen heute


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2017)

Kumma im I-Explorer uffe Orrbedd funktioniert dat


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2017)

* CTF der Üxbiker an Pfingsten *

Hallo Freunde des Bergradsportes !

Hier mit möchte ich auf eine kleine aber feine Veranstaltung aufmerksam machen. Die Üxbiker des TuS Ahbach veranstalten jedes Jahr an Pfingsten eine Rundfahrt. Wem CTF nichts sagt: man fährt auf eine gekennzeichneten Strecke auf eigene Kappe, hat unterwegs Verpflegung mit drin und jede Menge Spass mit gleichgesinnten auf der Strecke. Jeder nach seinem gusto, der eine schnell der andere gemütlich. Die Strecken sind immer ansprechend gestaltet und es ist für jeden was dabei. Also auf nach Üxheim. Man tut nicht nur dem Verein was gutes sondern sich selber ja auch.




​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2017)

Für nächsten Samstag falls noch jemand Beschäftigung nach dem Vatertag benötigt:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16318


----------



## DasFisch (18. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Für nächsten Samstag falls noch jemand Beschäftigung nach dem Vatertag benötigt:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16318


Da bin ich doch sofort dabei!

Also warum auch immer mich Tapatalk unter anderem Namen anmeldet, aber hier ist Floorshore

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (19. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Für nächsten Samstag falls noch jemand Beschäftigung nach dem Vatertag benötigt:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16318



Eine Abordnung vom B-Team Eifel ist dann auch dabei


----------



## UexbikerWilli (23. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> * CTF der Üxbiker an Pfingsten *
> 
> Hallo Freunde des Bergradsportes !
> 
> ...


----------



## UexbikerWilli (23. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für deine Werbung "im Netz".
Du bist natürlich auch eingeladen. Hier gibt's auch keine Massenstart oder Staus auf den Trails.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2017)

*Vatertagsklopper Zwosiebzehn ! *

Vattertach ... wie jedes Jahr zieht es da den gemeinen Köter mit Drang in die hiesigen Wälder. Heuer standen ein paar nette Trails in der Rureifel zwischen Burg Hengebach und dem Meuchelberg an. Das gute hier: man braucht nicht lange nach guten Trails zu suchen, diese sind ausgeschildert.Aber anscheinend darf man sie nur mit ungefederten MTB's befahren so wie's auf demSchild aussieht.



 
Auf der Anfahrt zu den "Holy Trails" 



 
Allgemeine Freude über das herrliche Wetter 



 
Immer wieder geil die Aussicht hier 



 
Dita im Trail .... 



 
Nanu ... wo will er denn hin ? 



 
Der jüngste im Bunde ...ganz cool ! 



 
Er hier war mal wieder zu schnell für die Linse 



 
Meff mit der "neuen alten " Fahrtechnik 



 
Super Mark ! 



 
Er hier hat ein nervöses Heck 



 
Hin und wieder ne Pause ... herrlich 



 
Überall Gegend. Hinter den Bäumen versteckt sich der Rursee .. und klein Holland 



 
Unsere Baumarktsbikes beim Eisstop 



 
Die Meute ... Danke Jungs für die herrliche Vatertagsbegleitung  



 
Ein Bierchen gab's auch zum Abschluss ... leider nur Kölsch  

Das war fein )​


----------



## Eifelbewohner (26. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die Meute ... Danke Jungs für die herrliche Vatertagsbegleitung



Auch vom Adlerhorst ein "Danke" an die Meute und den Guide....wieder was "Neues" unter die Stollen bekommen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2017)

DIMB IG KÖLN - Außenposten Nordeifel - Trails im Oleftal

Da es heute mehr ums fahren als ums fotografieren ging diesmal "nur" ein Gruppenfoto.
Hier die Hitzeresistenten Bikerinnen und Biker:






Es war sehr schön mit Euch. Super Wetter, Super Trails.
Ach ja ein Foto hab ich noch: Neuer Lenkerschmuck:


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2017)

Mann, Mann, Mann - draussen ER nur noch ist, der Eifelbarde! Hohe Klasse dem Forum die Tiefen der Eifel zu zeigen,
mer neigen datt Haupt mit Reschpekt.......und wechseln de Ungerbuxe weil bei Aufklicken vonne Umtriebigkeiten des
Hörrn Hubert the big "*P*" auffe Stirn von wegen Castle-Killer! Hut ab für de jute Tat! Ride on, der Pete.

Ups - beim Lenkerschmuck binnich widder im Thema!


----------



## laspirit2014 (28. Mai 2017)

Nochmals ein großes DANKE an den KBU-Aussenposten für ne schöne Tour abseits Ahr und 7G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Mai 2017)

*Pinky - Alte Möhre neu gemacht für unsere kleine Chefin*

So hier mal mein erster Aufbaufaden ever  Laufrad wird so langsam öde, da muss was mit Pedalen her.
Also haben wir dem Cousin das olle Puky abgeschwatz um es als "Pinky" neu auferstehen zu lassen.

Hier die Basis. Geballte 16 Zoll Power. Alles was an neuen Standards erhältlich ist, hier wurden alle register gezogen.
Buust-Standard,  töpfered Steuerrohr, Fleckachse, Enduro-Schlüsselstellen-geometrie, Heckaufprallschutz
Hier bereits vorbereitet zum lackieren:







Ein paar Anbauteile hab ich auch schon aus China kommen lassen. Ergonomische Griffe, neue Kette und ne Anna&Elsa Klingel für stets angenehme Temperaturen beim biken. (Eiskönigin,ihr versteht schon  )





Heute wurde dann schonmal grundiert. garagenstyle incl.















... to be continued .....​


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2017)

Dabei! Aufbaufäden finde ich immer klasse!  Das wird das nächste Bike der Woche!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2017)

Dabei! Ich kann' vor Tränen den Bildschirm nimma sehen, hoffe aber "Gewinner" getroffen zu haben!
Hubi, sieh' zu die Gören zu versichern! Für datt "Puky" vonne Großen hammer's in Winterberg 6-eckisch an unserem eigenen Verstand
gezweifelt und heut' abend 'ne Brotsuppe für prima erklärt! Tun mers doch alles für, iss doch Nachwuchs!!!
Gespannt mers bleiben über den Aufbaubericht - wird ER teure DT-Swiss verbauen, oder reicht VollChrom von Zweirad-Schmitz?!
Dran am Thema, der Pete.


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. Mai 2017)

Du hast ne gepflasterte Garage?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2017)

Ja, habe keine Bodenplatte sondern nur Streifenfundamente. Der boden wurde dann gepflastert.
Hat den Vorteil das Feuchtigkeit vom Fahrzeug nach unten weg kann. z.B. das Salzwasser im Winter. Der Nachteil ist dann das umgekehrte, Feuchtigkeit kann auch nach oben, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Und man kann einfach mal nen Stein austauschen wenn ein Mallörchen mit Farbe oder Öl passiert ist


----------



## H-P (29. Mai 2017)

Wie kommst du denn mit dem kurzen Reach zurecht?


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und man kann einfach mal nen Stein austauschen wenn ein Mallörchen mit Farbe oder Öl passiert ist




die steine nimmt man ja vorher raus und fügt sie wieder ein, wenn das öl versickert ist


----------



## on any sunday (29. Mai 2017)

Sogar zum Thema passende Zeitungsunterlage, Respekt. Und was genau bedeutet "ergonomisch" bei den Griffen?


----------



## thommy88 (29. Mai 2017)

Die Schneewolke ala Olaf wäre doch noch was [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2017)

schon bestellt


----------



## sibu (2. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> * CTF der Üxbiker an Pfingsten *
> 
> Hallo Freunde des Bergradsportes !
> 
> Hier mit möchte ich auf eine kleine aber feine Veranstaltung aufmerksam machen. Die Üxbiker des TuS Ahbach veranstalten jedes Jahr an Pfingsten eine Rundfahrt. Wem CTF nichts sagt: man fährt auf eine gekennzeichneten Strecke auf eigene Kappe, hat unterwegs Verpflegung mit drin und jede Menge Spass mit gleichgesinnten auf der Strecke. Jeder nach seinem gusto, der eine schnell der andere gemütlich. Die Strecken sind immer ansprechend gestaltet und es ist für jeden was dabei. Also auf nach Üxheim. Man tut nicht nur dem Verein was gutes sondern sich selber ja auch.


Hallo Hubert, oder auch @UexbikerWilli :Lässt sich die (trockene!) Strecke auch mit 32er-Reifen fahren? Ich hätte Lust und Zeit, eine kleine Runde mit dem Treckingrad zu drehen. Sofern die Strecke nach dem aktuellen und morgigen Regen abtrocknen kann, wäre das ein Anlass, die Kalkeifel mal etwas näher kennen zu lernen, statt wie bisher einfach nur durch zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Hallo Hubert, oder auch @UexbikerWilli :Lässt sich die (trockene!) Strecke auch mit 32er-Reifen fahren? Ich hätte Lust und Zeit, eine kleine Runde mit dem Treckingrad zu drehen. Sofern die Strecke nach dem aktuellen und morgigen Regen abtrocknen kann, wäre das ein Anlass, die Kalkeifel mal etwas näher kennen zu lernen, statt wie bisher einfach nur durch zu fahren.



Also ich kann nicht genau einschätzen was du mit den schmalen Reifen noch fahren kannst aber Trailmässig ist da kein wildes Zeugs drinne. Denke das es wenn hauptsächlich leichte Trails sind nachdem was ich in gpsies sehen konnte. Kenne allerdingsdie genaue Strecke für dieses Jahr nicht. Will hat die aber Online gestellt so wie's aussieht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Pinky - Alte Möhre neu gemacht für unsere kleine Chefin*
> 
> So hier mal mein erster Aufbaufaden ever  Laufrad wird so langsam öde, da muss was mit Pedalen her.
> Also haben wir dem Cousin das olle Puky abgeschwatz um es als "Pinky" neu auferstehen zu lassen.
> ...



So es gibt wieder was neues für's Rädchen. Bremsszug musste neu, dabei hab ich gleich nen passenden Griff mitbestellt, und ein paar neue Pedale hab ich spendiert. Und natürlich .... Anna & Elsa Sticker für den Rahmen





Der Rahmen ist soweit fertig lackiert, eben so die Anbauteile wie Gabel,Schutzbleche und Lenker. Glaube diekleine Dame wird sich freuen.
Die Decals habe ich auch schon geprägt, wenn ich morgen Zeit kriege schraube ich wieder zusammen,dann geht's weiter 




Pinky - 425 Lackschichten. Nennt sich Stinkerbell-Kleenstaub der Lack


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Juni 2017)

@sibu : Ich schreib mal ein bisschen was zur kleinen Runde, da ich davon jeden Meter kenne.  Es gibt auf ihr 3 bis 4 kleine Schlüsselstellen, die aber mit etwas Fahrtechnik auch mit einem Trekkingbike/Crosser zu meistern sind. Zur Not musst du halt schieben. Der kleine Trail an der Ruine Neublankenheim, rauf zum Burgkopf Hoffeld, der Trail vom Nohner Sportplatz runter und der Bahndamm rund um Niederehe bin ich alles schon mal mit einem Crosser gefahren. Das Meiste davon gabs ja schon in meinem Tagebuch zu sehen. Mit dem MTB macht es deutlich mehr Spaß.
Heute hat es zwar hier etwas geregnet, aber das macht sich von den Bodenverhältnissen nicht bemerkbar. Der wenige Regen sickert sofort ein. Das was morgen vielleicht noch runter kommt, dürfte bis Montag morgen wieder weg sein. 
Grüße, Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2017)

Die Taten des Hörrn Hubi schon Früchte tragen....








Das Grom der Jüngsten wurde auf "Befehl" gepimpt... Getzt also iss schwarz-blau die neue Sonne!
Hattu Göre - pimpst Du Möhre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (3. Juni 2017)

@schraeg @jmr-biking Danke für die Info. Ich habe jetzt nur noch festgestellt, dass die Fähren am Feiertag erst ab 8 Uhr über den Rhein übersetzen, da wird die Anfahrt etwas knapp, mal sehen, was sich machen lässt. Was die Strecke angeht: Danke für den Träck. Das Gelände ist mir schon grob bekannt, und ich bin geländetauglicher, als mein Rad .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2017)

Hat wer ne


sibu schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nur noch festgestellt, dass die Fähren am Feiertag erst ab 8 Uhr über den Rhein übersetzen,



Das hat man dann davon wenn man auf der falschen Seite wohnt  Gibs denn keine Brücke


----------



## sibu (3. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das hat man dann davon wenn man auf der falschen Seite wohnt


 Die einzige Entschuldigung, die ich habe: Ich bin immerhin auf der richtigen Seite geboren.


> Gibs denn keine Brücke


 Die sind schon etwas weiter weg: Richtung Norden 20 km Umweg  bei gleich viel Höhenmetern , Richtung Süden 40 km + Eifelcross.

Apropos Gelände: Romer Pfädchen oder Martinssteig sind durchaus Trekker-tauglich, wenn sie trocken sind.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2017)

Dann wird die Tour auch gehen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juni 2017)

* Rando Geromont *​
 Heute waren wir nochmal im Nachbarland unterwegs. Im Lande der "Wutzele" un "Waggesse" gibt es herrliche Trails. Einige davon wollten wir uns heute bei einer Randonnee in Geromont reinziehen. Randonnee bei den Belgiern ist ähnlich CTF bei uns nur mit Trails. Seeehr zu empfehlen !​
 Es gab wie immer viel typisch belgische Trails, einfach mal über eine Wiese oder Schneise im Wald, dabei immer saftiges Geläuf das zusätzlich Körner saugte. In der Regel liessen uns die belgischen Spazierstöcke ganz schön alt aussehen, bis auf ein zwei Abfahrten waren wir auch mit unseren Öllmäuntnbeiks überpacet, aber eine Abfahrt, da hätte ich gerne mal länger ausgeharrt und zugeschaut wie die auf ihren Semislicks dort runter stolperten.​
 Alles in allem war es wieder eine schöne Runde, viel Landschaft,Wurzeltrails, Waggesse die im Weg lagen, Flussquerungen, Verpflegung...alles was das Bikerherz will also !​



Typisch Belgien, gleich am Anfang über eine Wiese ​



Herrliche Waldwege ​



Bisschen Northsore gabs auch ​



Man sieht es nicht, aber das war eine ganz schön fiese Rampe ​



Em Jewatt ... ​



Herrliche Wälder ​



Spzierstöcke vorraus, saugender Untergrund ​



Wutzele ! ​



Die mussten natürlich auch sein ! 

Wer wissen möchte wann und wo diese Randonnees stattfinden der kann sich unter www.gghf.be schlau machen​


----------



## sibu (5. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dann wird die Tour auch gehen


Frau sibu braucht das Auto, der erste Zug fährt erst um 9 an die Ahr und das wird zu spät. Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und schau mich in der Westeifel um.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juni 2017)

@sibu : War ne schöne Tour. Hast was verpasst.


----------



## sibu (6. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @sibu : War ne schöne Tour. Hast was verpasst.


Es sei euch gegönnt. Ich habe mich dann doch eher in der Osteifel rumgetollt: Parallel zum Rhein und quer zu Frankenbach, Vinxtbach, Brohlbach bis zum Laacher See und zurück. Auch ein hübsches Fleckchen mit ein paar netten Trails und nur am Laacher See war viel los.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2017)

Nachlieferung für Mai:

​


----------



## Eifelbewohner (9. Juni 2017)

...schön ...und viel Arbeit mit den verschiedenen Kamerapositionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2017)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> ...schön ...und viel Arbeit mit den verschiedenen Kamerapositionen



Ja das ist schon aufwendig ! Wollte ja eigentlich dieses Jahr jeden Monat ein 2-3 Minuten Kurzfilmchen erstellen .... aber ob ich das durchalte


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2017)

Jeschmeidig im Alter! Aber, ein Laientip: inne Spitzkehren zickt datt Hinterrad und neigt zum Aufsteigen! (oder de Kümmeraner Kuchenfütterung zieht Nabel nach vorne...) Neien - wie üblich feinst handfilettiert - mit Neid registrieren mers datt mers
'ne 4-köpfige Filmcrew nitt mit auffen Trail bekommen. Punkt. Dot.com! Abber hier, da häste:





Speci Groom XS customised mit Winterberger Utensilien... Mein jutmütiges Herz rät jedem DH-Junkie welchselber obige Farbcombi
im Rückspiegel (!) erblickt die Pace freizumachen - die Userin kennt Bremse nur als Insekt!!! Stay tuned, schmeisst
die Jugend bergnaff, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2017)

*Eifelgold*

Eifelgold ....in der Eifel findet man es momentan an jeder Ecke, es blüht in herrlichem leuchtend gelb. Gemeint ist der Ginster ... also nich das der gmein ist aber ... ihr wisst schon. Da spektakel kann man sich auf der Dreiborner Hochfläche anschauen. Hier überwuchert das Kraut grosse Flächen. Schnell einen Kurs abgesteckt und schon konnte das losgehen.

Mit dabei waren diesmal ausser @Floorshore noch eine kleine Delegation vom Team Tomburg als da wären @Handlampe und @shmee. Von Gemünd aus buchsierten wir uns erstmal den wiederlichen ( doch endenden  ) Anstieg auf den "Modenhübel" hinauf. Hier oben gab's zwar nix modisches dafür aber Panorama satt. Im weiteren wurde die Fahrt dann erstmal zur "KulTOUR"... Burg Vogelsang alias "Millionengrab" Hier gab es viel zu bestaunen





_Hamse dem armen Kerl watt wech geschossen ! ( Also dem hinten aus Stein  )_

Danach dann einmal durch's Loch nach Wollseifen. Hier gab's erstmal einen klassischen Kettenklemmer, war klar wäre ja sonst auch keine amtliche TT Tour geworden. In Wollseifen gabs dann wieder Kultour denn auch hier gab's einiges zu staunen. 





_Die einen ganz "oldschool" mit Tafel, die andern waren schonmal am googeln _

Dann ging's das erste mal über die Dreiborner Hochfläche. Herrlich ...weites offenes Land, sattes grün, ein Himmel wie gemalt. Die Herren vom TT hatten auch gleich die richtige Farbkombi auf dem Trikot. Wenn mal kein Ginster zu sehen war haben Sie halt für den gelben Punkt gesorgt






Es folgte eine etwas trailigere Abfahrt nach Einruhr. Hier und da ein Pfädchen, und schon waren wir unten. Eine Menge los in Einruhr. In Erkensruhr dann weniger, manche behaupten ...nix wäre da los gewesen.





_Unz Uwe in einer der trailigen Abfahrten nach Gemünd. Manch einer musste hier gerade runter _

Nach einer kurzen Schleife auf einem altbekannten Trail folgten wir dem Tale der Erkensrur. Herrliche Wälder hier. Eine kurze Pause an der Waldkapelle. Der Versuch den örtlichen Wasserspender in Gang zu setzen endete kläglich. Egal, musste weiter gehen. Immer am Flüsschen lang schoben wir uns wieder hinauf auf die Dreibornern Hochfläche. Hier gab's nochmal die volle Dröhnung Eifelgold. Nachdem unsere Getränkevorräte zu neige gingen machten wir kurz Rast im Cafe Kupp 19. Kann man empfehlen, nettes Ambiente, leckerer Kuchen... was will man mehr.






´
_Im Anstieg auf die Dreiborner Hochfläche ....Jungend vs. ....... _





_Kleine Spielerei am Wegesrand_





_Wurde gerne genutzt_ 





_Herrlich hier oben.Gab sogar einmal Gegenverkehr _





_ziiiieh Uwe ziiiiiieh !_

Nachdem die Speicher wieder gefüllt waren ging's ans Finale. Aber nicht ohne noch einen Punkt fürdie Burgenstatistik einzufahren. Am Ortsausgang Dreiborn findet man die Burg Dreiborn. Das ist sogar die höchstgelegene Wasserburg im Rheinland. Und da man hier nicht jeden Tag vorbei kommt muss man solch einen Punkt mitnehmen





_DREISSIG !_

Nun konnt's weiter gehen. Nach Ettelscheid ging's erstmal im seichten auf und ab. Ganzz TT typisch gab's zwischendrin auch ein Kräftemessen der Titanen. Belohnt wurde das Gedämmel im Trail hinunter nach Schleiden durch eine rheumatisch sinvolle Brennessel Behandlung. Sind ja schliesslich einige Ü40 Teilnehmer am Start gewesen 





_Da treten sie an die TT Titanen_





_Knappes Foto Finisch ....sie lächeln noch denn sie ahnten nicht was folgte _

In Schleiden nutze die Jugend für einen kurzen Ausflug in den örtlichen Pumptrack. Dann meisterten wir nochmal den letzten Anstieg des Tages auf den Hohenfried. Herrlich hier oben, weites Land und wieder ein Himmel wie gemalt. Dazu eintretender Sonnenuntergang ... da könnte man fast zur Romantiksau werden. Ein letzter Trail .... dann genossen wir auch schon ein Eis zurück in Gemünd. So nahm die Tour ihr Ende. Zwar kein Trailmassakker aber wer braucht das schon bei solch einer grandiosen Landschaft, dem tollen Wetter und solch äußerst geschmeidigen Mitfahrer. Meinen Dank für die nette Begleitung !





_Die Jugend am pumpen_





_Abschlusseis in Gemünd ! Lecka !_

​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2017)

Gretas Pinky .... es geht weiter .... ein paar Teile sind schon wieder eingetroffen. und ich hab das ein oder andere schonmal zusammen gesteckt

Bremse, Pedale, Sticker





Lenker, Bremse, Griffe, Klingel montiert










Decals hab ich auch schonmal geklebt:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Kurbel bearbeitet:





Kurbel & Sattel





So langsam hab ich dann alles zusammen, mal sehen das ich das kommende Woche komplettiere.
Am Kettenschutz muss ich noch was Handarbeit anlegen, ansonsten alles da.


@muschi da wirst du neidisch wa ?


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2017)

deppenapostroph?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2017)

Genau ! Hauptschüler halt


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2017)

aber die kleene doch nich! 

wie wärs mit "great as pink" ? 

der knaller wäre jetzt noch so eine nachbildung von muschis vordergabelknochen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2017)

ne der Vater ... das mit der Gabel wär ne Idee [emoji23]


----------



## Handlampe (11. Juni 2017)

Und ich hatte während  der Tour schon überlegt: Feine Strecke....aber wo bleibt denn jetzt das Eifelgold?
Aber dann war ich froh, das ich eine Sonnenbrille trug, ansonsten hätte ich mir wohl die Augen verblitzt:















Ansonsten hat der Hubert da wieder eine herrliche Tour aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt. Außerdem gab es immer wieder Interessantes zu diversen Bauwerken zu erfahren:






Weitere Bilder folgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. Juni 2017)

Es gab viel Gegend und die 3 von der Tankstelle:











Doubletrails





Trails, die erst mal wieder frei gefahren werden mussten:





Stylische Menschen auf Trails:





Coole Menschen auf Trails:





Windige Typen:





Radelnde Pilger:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2017)

Boa Hamma Bilda  Uwe 

Der Himmel allein auf Bild 1 war die Reise wert


----------



## shmee (12. Juni 2017)

Saugeil Uwe 

Und auch saugeil Hubert, danke für die Hammertour!

Bild Nummer 1 will ich bitte im nächsten Kalender.


----------



## Floorshore (13. Juni 2017)

Muss da auch mal sagen, dass die Bilder echt genial sind!
Musste mir auch direkt mal ein neues Avatar zulegen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2017)

Das keines davon zum FdT nominiert war sagt ja alles über diesen scheiss aus ....für das Bild 1 hätte es meiner Meinung nach zum FdW gereicht !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2017)

Jetzt weiss ich auch warum mein Rucksack so ein wenig nach Banane riecht ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das keines davon zum FdT nominiert war sagt ja alles über diesen scheiss aus ....für das Bild 1 hätte es meiner Meinung nach zum FdW gereicht !



Sind halt keine Hüpfdohlen drauf, Hubert.

P.S. Wußte garnicht das es Maximalpikmentierte Bananen gibt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2017)

1 Woche im Rucksack geschüttelt dann sind sie fertig


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2017)

bei bananen und schwarzen fällt mir nur eins ein:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2017)

Feier*AHR*bend

Heuer gab's ne nette Feierabendtour vors Vorderrad. An der schönen Ahr ging's los, direkt vonne Ooorrbeed bin ich angereist.
Erstmalrauf zur Bunten Kuh hier gab's Panorama bereits bei der Auffahrt ... geschmeidige 29°C hatten wir





Oben siehts so aus, schön ne ?





Runter geht ein geschmeidiges Serpentinenpfädchen. Keine Fotos, warzu schön.
Danach wieder rauf. Zum Steinthalskopf. Ja so heisst der, und nicht Steinhals...oder Steilhals ihr Strava deppen !
Schon ein bisschen pervers der Anstieg





Aussicht hab ich auch mal mitgenommen vom Turm. Überall Gegend ...Gegend...Gegend...Gegend !





Unten ist mir dann ein Schild aufgefallen ...hatte ich ja schon ein bisschen Angst 





Runter führt erst ein ... ich nenn es mal "Endurotrail" ...kleinere Wurzelfelder, Steinchen, Anlieger, relativ gerade steil runter.
Spassig ! Am Ende nahm ich Katzley links ... puh ... da hab ich geschwitzt !





An der Cat Cliff gibs auch ne Bude, hält bestimmt kaum jemand an. Schön isset da





Dann musste ich mich wieder rauf wuchten. Diesmal wieder ein wenig pervers auf den Krausenden Berg.
Oben drehte ich die Spielplatzrunde links. Herrlich hier ... steht super die Sonne drin Abends





Das macht Meeeega Laune





Dann nochmal kurzes pervers steiles Stückchen hoch war ich wieder an der Krause. Diesmal dann räts eröm
Da kommen viele Spitzkehren..die mag ich. Hab auch diesmal meine Angstkurve No.3 im ersten Anlauf gecheckt





Kein Wunder ... ich hatte mich oben inspirieren lassen





Schnell ist man da wieder unten ... leider. Also wieder naufi. Oben war ich dann am Alfred-Darm  Turm
Hier wurde gleich mal wieder traditionsgemäß das Revier abgesteckt. Mal sehen wie es der Besitzer vom Ahrtal findet 





Oben auf dem Turm war ich auch, sieht man aber nur viele Bäume und durch die kleine Lücke kann man aufs 7GB gucken





Am Kreisstadtblick hab ich nochmal gechillt ... sehe ...verstehe ... Geduld....verstehste ne?





So siehts da aus, schön ne ?





Danach nochmal ein Trailchen runter, aber den kennt ja jeder ... 17 Kehren für ein Halleluja. Da is einem schwindelig wenn man das bis unten durchzieht. Astrein ! Schöner Feierabendklopper. Hab auch meinen persönlichen Rekord gebrochen was Höhenmeter auf kurze Strecke angehen. Knappe 1030hm auf 20km ... knackig ... lag bestimmt an den Türmen 

Jetzt tauche ich erstmal in die Untiefen der Niederlande ab .... tschau ...bis bald imWald !


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Juni 2017)

Ah! Ahrtal, da müsste ich auch mal wieder hin.  Wenig Kilometer, aber viele Höhenmeter ist immer schön. Aber da sind se alle immer am stöhnen, wenn ich sowas mit den anderen Jungs mache.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Juni 2017)

Übrigens zum steinthalskopf gibt es auch eine etwas entspannteren weg rauf ;
Und man Schaft dort auch locker die 1000hm in 16km an der ahr wenn man denn möchte... [emoji23][emoji41]
Führt aber immer wieder zu flüchen der Mitfahrer...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2017)

Jo 4xSteinerberg=4x400hm


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2017)

oder 10x löwenburg wie der giom damals, als fahrräder im 7gb noch erlaubt waren...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2017)

Was ist eigentlich so der längste in der Eifel?
Der den ich kenne ist Adenau -> Hohe Acht mit knapp 400hm


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juni 2017)

*Operation Müllmann - Pflege deinen Pfad Tag*

Feiertags legen sich viele ja auf die Couch. Bei Familie Hubi war Arbeit angesagt. Der Nachwuchs sollte gleich richtig eingenordet werden. Drum erklärte Papa Hubi den Tag zum "Pflege deinen Pfad"-Tag ... lud den Nachwuchs in den Pampersbomber ein und kutschierte ihn zum heiligen Berg. Dort war ihm seit geraumer Zeit einiges an Müll im Wald aufgefallen ... gibt halt immer wieder Vollpfosten die nicht schnallen das sowas in der Natur nix zu suchen hat. Papa Hubi rechnete sich so aus gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche zu schlagen: Dem Nachwuchs gleich die richtigen Werte vermitteln und gleichzeitig dem Wald was gutes tun .... so gedacht.

Hier ging's Los, die kleine Trailräuberin auf ihrem Laufbike und er noch ganz verträumt im Trail-Bollerwagen ( einfach Bollerwagen wäre nicht Hipstergerecht oder ? )






Wie wild wurde Anfangs ein Bonbonpapierchen nach dem anderen eingesammelt und eingetütet ..... nach und nach wurden dann aber andere Sachen interessanter. Tannenzapfen, Blätter, kleine Äste .... da musste eine ausgiebige Pause her. Während die kleinen die Vorräte plünderten sammelte der Alte weiter fleissig Müll rund ums Gipfelkreuz ... da war einiges drin.





Nach satten 1,5km gereinigtem Wald ging's an den Rückweg. Und während der Nachwuchs die Sandqualitäten prüfte sammelte der Alte weiter fleissig Müll





Besonders ärgerlich bei der Aktion fand ich die Hinterlassenschaften einiger Kids hier ! Da werde ich wohl in den nächsten Tagen mal die Augen offen halten ob ich die nicht im Wald antreffe ... da gibt's Gesprächbedarf denke ich. Nicht das die ein ca. 0,5m tiefes Loch AUF dem Weg ausgehoben haben um direkt DANEBEN ihren Table damit zu bauen ... das wäre ja noch zu verschmerzen .... nein sie müssen auch etliche Getränkedosen, Chipstüten und Pizzakartons hinterlassen. So bleibt der illegale Strecken bau nicht lange bestehen.  Mal sehen ob die Aufnahmefähig sind. Am Ende hatten wir dann doch fertig nach dem 50% der Hubi-Brut bereits im Bollerwagen eingeschlafen war. Eine stattliche Tüte haben wir da voll bekommen ... Kuriositäten hatten wir keine gefunden ... ne alte Socke, ein altes T-Shirt und jede Menge Plastikmüll. Bedenklich fand ich auch die Anzahl an Kippen .. bei der Trockenheit momentan kann das schnell ins Auge gehen... od'r ?




​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (16. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich so der längste in der Eifel?
> Der den ich kenne ist Adenau -> Hohe Acht mit knapp 400hm


Du meinst nicht den längsten, sondern höchsten Anstieg? 

Dazu die Frage, auf wieviel Strecke du die Steigung verteilen möchtest. Adenau bis zur Hohen Acht zieht sich ziemlich, im oberen Ahrtal ist das Verhältnis Länge zu Höhe besser ist: Antweiler - Aremberg 250 hm auf 2,6 km. Wenn du den Asphalt verlässt, gibt es mit Sicherheit noch mehr Beispiele, wie etwa Kaltenborn - Hohe Acht. 

Auch die Löwenburg ist immer noch gut dabei: Von der Hochwassersperre im Schmelzal den Poßbach hoch (Rheinsteig) bis zum Löwenburgrundweg ist Radfahren erlaubt. Das sind 230 Hm auf 2,1 km, also über 10% im Schnitt. Ansonsten ist der höchste Berg im Siebengebirge immer noch der Ölberg, und von Köwi Fähre (nicht bei Hochwasser) bis zum Gipfel sind es auch über 400 hm bei etwa 6 km und das ist durchaus mit Adenau - Hohe Acht vergleichbar.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jo 4xSteinerberg=4x400hm[emoji38]


Nö... 4-5 Mal Spielplatz


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (16. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich so der längste in der Eifel?
> Der den ich kenne ist Adenau -> Hohe Acht mit knapp 400hm



den fahr ich aber immer mit dem Auto [emoji12]


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich so der längste in der Eifel?
> Der den ich kenne ist Adenau -> Hohe Acht mit knapp 400hm


An der Ahr von Altenahr rauf zum steinerberghaus...


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2017)

sind das 400hm am stück, ohne zwischengefälle?


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juni 2017)

Kesseling steinerberghaus sind irgendwas um 305 ohne Gefälle
Ab Altenahr 350 ohne nennswertes Gefälle.


----------



## DasLangeElend (16. Juni 2017)

Ab Rech sogar noch 20 hm mehr, und die Anfahrt über den Koppen (Ab Mayschoß oder Rech) ist homogener und kürzer als von Altenahr (wenn natürlich auch steiler)


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Juni 2017)

Bin ein Mal vom koppen hoch... Ist kein Spass...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2017)

...ned schwaade ... trödde ! [emoji23][emoji3][emoji41][emoji106]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Operation Müllmann - Pflege deinen Pfad Tag*
> 
> Feiertags legen sich viele ja auf die Couch. Bei Familie Hubi war Arbeit angesagt. Der Nachwuchs sollte gleich richtig eingenordet werden. Drum erklärte Papa Hubi den Tag zum "Pflege deinen Pfad"-Tag ... lud den Nachwuchs in den Pampersbomber ein und kutschierte ihn zum heiligen Berg. Dort war ihm seit geraumer Zeit einiges an Müll im Wald aufgefallen ... gibt halt immer wieder Vollpfosten die nicht schnallen das sowas in der Natur nix zu suchen hat. Papa Hubi rechnete sich so aus gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche zu schlagen: Dem Nachwuchs gleich die richtigen Werte vermitteln und gleichzeitig dem Wald was gutes tun .... so gedacht.
> 
> ...


Sehr geil und sehr Vorbild, die Blagen des Hörrn Hubi! Der Hörr rechts im Wagen - der mit dem Atemschutz - sieht allerdings
eher aus mehr "in den Beutel" zu machen als reinzusammeln! Selbiger "Böllerwagen" wird vonne Firma auf Kurzstrecke
beruflich jenutzt - nur datte weisst! Und Chapeau für de Jugend direkt anne Basis zu bringen, besser geht nitt!
 Ergriffen, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2017)

Fast Fertig !

Aufgrund akutem Männerschnupfen ...ein Glück bei 32°C .... konnte ich heute das Projekt Pinky fast komplettieren.
Einzig mit dem Kettenschutz muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Den extra aus England importierten habe ich nach 4h Bastelei in die Tonne getreten, der Dreck ! Ich glaub ich guck mal bei Pucky Original....

Ansonsten ist es recht schick geworden wenn man auf Pink steht  Hab auch extra das Deppenapostroph entfernt


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juni 2017)

hasse joot jemacht! 

nur die unterscheidlichen farbtöne verhindern leider eine nominierung zum bdw. 
und die 2 verschiedenen reifen sind absicht, denke ich. vorne bewährte trail-mischung und hinten enduro-light mit nanoprotect in ein viertel 27.5 für besten grip in schräglage, kurz bevor die pinken lenkergriffe den boden berühren...

ps: der muschi wird schon ganz kirre wegen der farbe, das gibt sicher sein nächstes projekt. gebrauchter starrer schwer-stahl, 5 schichten pink am rahmen.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Juni 2017)

Rattenscharfet Jeschoss! Werden die Blumenkübel noch als Packtaschenhalter fixiert?!
Neien, feinstes Vaterprodukt - der hat nitt auffe Couch jesessen sondern sich de Rübe zerwürfelt
wie's für's Kind Pink-to-the-Max geht; Resultat kann sich mehr als sehen lassen.... 
Ich erwarte Bildbericht vom Megavalanche (aka "de Pitza" kümmeranisch übersetzt!)


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2017)

Köters getzt mit eigenem Schildmaterial inne belgische Gastfreundschaft eingetragen:




Blickst Du nitt durch im Rechtsgeflecht(s) - kuckst Du Mahnmal unten rechts! Laut Forstjesetzbuch No. 18 Leinenzwang!
Abber Füßlinge und Berittene dürfen links und rechts 50 Meter innet Unterholz, datt iss schreiend Unrecht!
Imma Wutbürger, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2017)

*+++ Der heilige Berg ist abgebrannt +++*

Gestern Abend gegen 17 Uhr ein Sirenen spektakel um die Heimat. Ein Blick aus dem Fenster ergab schnell Klärung. Ein Feuer am "Altusknip". Da haben angeblich Jugendliche mit Feuerwerkskörper gezündelt  ...wundert mich aber auch nicht hatte ich doch noch vor ein paar Tagen dort oben auch massig Kippen gesehen.Das bleibt dann bei der Trockenheit nicht aus  
Werde mal Versuchen imlaufe derWoche das ganze Außmaß zu erkunden





_Quelle: KSTA_
_




Quelle:KSTA_

http://www.ksta.de/region/euskirche...lle---hinweise-auf-feuerwerkskoerper-27854838

Schade ist das wohl so wie ich das auf dem Bild bisher erkennen kann zwei selbst gebastelte Strecken dem Feuer zum Opfer gefallen sind. Aber die Natur wird's schon wieder richten​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2017)

Een ging die irene schon wieder nd es qualmt auch son wieder da oben ....  solche Idioten .... die sollte man das man alles wieder von Hand mit Schaufel & Hacke herrichten lassen die nächsten zwei Jahre. Wir haben echt zu lusche Strafen in dem Land hier


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2017)

Die haben einfach zu viel Zeit heutzutage um Dummheiten zum machen. Nicht, dass wir das auch früher gemacht hätten, aber irgendwie war das anders. Bin mal auf das ganze Ausmaß gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die haben einfach zu viel Zeit heutzutage um Dummheiten zum machen. Nicht, dass wir das auch früher gemacht hätten, aber irgendwie war das anders. Bin mal auf das ganze Ausmaß gespannt.



Muss halt immer krasser werden da die "alten" Dummheiten von früher ja zu lusch sind wahrscheinlich. Wie in allen anderen  Bereichen auch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2017)

ReHa-Runde

Heuer hab ich nach nem ausgewachsenen Männerschnupfen nochmal den Froschn bewegen können.





Bin natürlich auch gleich mal auf den heiligen Berg um die Schäden des Feuerchens von gestern zu begutachten.
Ich war dort nicht allein,ein regelrechter Sensationstourismus herrschte dort. Bestimmt 40-50 Leute gezählt, soviel hab ich in den letzten 10 Jahren zusammen dort nicht gesehen. Egal. Das Feuerchen schien jedenfalls von unten wilder als es in Wirklichkeit war.
Den Einstieg der zwei gebauten Strecken hat's ein bisschen zerbrutzelt, daskriegt man aber wieder hin. Ansonsten alles Takko da


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2017)

Gut zu wissen.  Hab zwei gute Namen für die beiden Trails: Fire in the hole-Line und Ashes to Ashes-Line


----------



## sun909 (25. Juni 2017)

uih,
in der Zeitung stand was von 250 Leuten im Einsatz und 10000m2 abgebrannt...

Und ein Haufen Schläuche und Material, die Jungs hatten wohl Glück, dass nur das Material verbrannt ist. Den Jungs mit Feuerwerk solltet ihr ordentlich die Ohren lang ziehen!

Aber ein bekannter TTler stand ja auch letztes WE mit der Fluppe im Wald...

grüße!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen.  Hab zwei gute Namen für die beiden Trails: Fire in the hole-Line und Ashes to Ashes-Line



Die wären jedenfalls besser als die bei Strava...da haben sich meine besonderen Freunde kackfrech mal eines Trails bedient den sie nicht mal gebaut haben geschweige den in der Lagesind diesen Artgerecht runter zu fahren...aber ich höre auf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> uih,
> in der Zeitung stand was von 250 Leuten im Einsatz und 10000m2 abgebrannt...
> 
> Und ein Haufen Schläuche und Material, die Jungs hatten wohl Glück, dass nur das Material verbrannt ist. Den Jungs mit Feuerwerk solltet ihr ordentlich die Ohren lang ziehen!
> ...



Ja das was in der Zeitung stand las sich wesentlich schlimmerals esvor Ort aussieht. 10.000m² sind aber im Prinzip noch keine 1 1/2 Fussballfelder. Das fällt kaum auf auf dem Hubbel. Polizei wird den zwei Feuerteufeln schon ordentlich ne Zigarre anmachen denk ich.


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2017)

*****ticki,tacka*****ticki,tacka*****
...ein eilends zusammengestelltes Eingreifteam jagte gen katholisch Kommern um dem Sporn der Angreifers 
ein gerüttet Kinn zu bieten! Watt hatten mers Bammel! 10.000 m² burning Area! 300 Feuersleut! Bundeswehrsonderlöschfahrzeusch!
War gar die IS beteiligt!? Dronenview reloaded:





Wir setzten IT-Material von Strempt aus ein - jedoch: 10.000 Quardratmerter geben 100x100 Meter (für den Nicht-Landwirt!) -
Damit hat der Hubi wieder ordentlich Abschluss-Foto-Panorama und allet iss gut!
Altus Knipp somit nitt Atakama-Wüste und alles im grünen Bereich - Angst hatten mers die IS tät dem Hubi
die Pizza finalisieren.... Ride on, der Pete! Stets 'nen Feuerlöscher im Flaschenhalter...


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2017)

Hubert, hau doch Pic eins vonne ReHa-Runde mal innen Kessel, hat ordentlich Potential!
Will isch Kallenda!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hubert, hau doch Pic eins vonne ReHa-Runde mal innen Kessel, hat ordentlich Potential!
> Will isch Kallenda!!!



Watt ?? Du willst Dir son Baumarktsbike in den Kalender hängen ?


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2017)

Also bittaschön - immer mal den Fokus drauf wohin einen dett treue Ross aka Frosch geleitet hat!
Pic hat watt, der Froschn mit seinem Farbton mit Getreide und Himmel punktet....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2017)

Dat stimmt...manch edeler Carbonzossen hat schon weniger von der Welt gesehen und fristet sein Gnadenbrot in dunklen Garagen


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2017)

Das Stimmt. Das Pärchen, was ich heute auf der Stallwiesn Alm getroffen habe, fuhr dieses Juliana-Bike und das Santa Cruz Bike. Beide Bikes neu out of the Box. Da war noch kein Dreck dran. Wenigstens sind sie den Kleble Alm Trail dann runter.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2017)

Ui - fünfstellisch Geld auf einstellig Trails!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2017)

Wer kann der kann, es sei ihnen gegönnt, das Geld muss unter die Leute !
Kann ja nich jeder son Kniesohr wie ich sein  Mal sehen ob der Papa sich irgendwann auch mal watt leisten kann, aber der Froschn läuft und läuft und läuft ... und ihn einfach so einem Gnadenhof übergeben will ich auch nicht


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2017)

die 10-12 jahre bis die kids draufpassen wird er ja wohl noch halten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2017)

... wenn die so weiter wachsen braucht er nur noch 5 Jahre zu halten


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2017)

Mir se fordern: Futter sanktionieren - dett Wachstum soll "im Rahmen" bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2017)

.... hier für Donnerstag, wer Zeit & Lust hat:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16435


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. Juli 2017)

wenn ich mit darf, hab ich auch ein Lerkerli für dich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2017)

Für ein Lekerli darfst du immer mit


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2017)

Boyakasha! Da iss ja feinstes Sportgemüse unterwegs watt KBU-Oldschool zu bieten hat! (Newscholl teilt leiders nur noch
Handypics untereinander, simmers traurisch!) Ein Fluch möge EUCH treffen wenn nitt datt eine oder ander Pic
den Trail ins Forum fände....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2017)

Ein Fluch ? Ich nehmen einen nach Finale


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ein Fluch möge EUCH treffen wenn nitt datt eine oder ander Pic
> den Trail ins Forum fände....



Des Gravediggers Wunsch sei unser Befehl !


*DIMB IG Köln - Außenposten Kommern*
Es fanden sich 4 willige Feierabendbiker ein zum gemütlichen Trailrollen RuK Rund um Kommern.
Dabei hatte ich den Herren auch mal ein gehörig Schüsselstellchen vor's Laufrad werfen können.
Da wurde dann auch mal ausgiebigst probiert und noch reichlich potenzial für folgende Tage aufgemacht.


Wie der Vater ....





... so der Sohne .....





Horst war leider zu schnell unten für ein Foto und meinen Versuch verbuchen wir unter "stark angefangen und dann stark nachgelassen" 

Schön war's mit Euch ! Danke für die Kurzweil Horst,Manni & Patrick
Bes demnähx


PS: wie man die Schüsselstelle auch fahren kann sieht man hier ( ab 01:00 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Juli 2017)

yes, coole Runde


----------



## H-P (14. Juli 2017)

Sieht auf den Bildern schon wild aus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2017)

Wäre was für dich H-P


----------



## H-P (14. Juli 2017)

Da wo ich meine Linie sehe, ist aber eine fette Wurzel.


----------



## Floorshore (14. Juli 2017)

Der Henning lebt ja noch, hab Jahre lang nichts mehr von Ihm gesehen oder gehört. Aber wie man sieht "läufts" bei ihm wohl noch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Da wo ich meine Linie sehe, ist aber eine fette Wurzel.



Allerdings, muss man Vorort mal gucken da geht schon was. Patrick,Manni und Horst haben sch bis unten durchgestolpert, über die Fette Wurzel bzw. daneben her bin ich auch noch gekommen aber danach verliessen mich die Ideen



Floorshore schrieb:


> Der Henning lebt ja noch, hab Jahre lang nichts mehr von Ihm gesehen oder gehört. Aber wie man sieht "läufts" bei ihm wohl noch


Wobei das Video auch schon 3Jahre alt ist ... vielleicht interessiert er sich mittlerweiler mehr für zweibeinige Hasen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juli 2017)

*DIMB IG Köln meets Adlerhorst - Trails an der oberen Ahr*

So, heute waren wir beim Adlerhorst geladen. Da reisten der @schraeg und @ML-RIDER zum @Eifelbewohner 
Der wollte heute feinstes Geläuf an der oberen Ahr kredenzen. Hat er auch getut. Fein war das was er da ausgepackt hatte.
War zwar für uns Recken nicht wirklich neu,aber die Tour in Kombi macht Laune 





Eifelkunde Grundkurs





Der Grinsekater und die Recken





Schön ists hier... oder?





Alphorncasting am Adlersteig .... Die Jury bestehend aus Ralf Bohlen und Manni Darnell fanden den Vortrag Klase





Hier wird der Name "Steig" dem Ahrsteig noch gerecht. Wobei wirklich Sicherung braucht man hier auch nicht,die stört eh nur !





Manni ganz cool 





So, zeit fürs Abendessen. Die Burschen müssen jetzt ab nach Hause .....

Herrliches Spektal in angenehmer Begleitung bei Top Bedingungen ... was will man mehr ?


​


----------



## host (15. Juli 2017)

War eine schöne Runde Rund um Kommern. Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Juli 2017)

toll das die Eifeler einen Schlüssel für die Tunnel haben, damit man nicht über jeden Hubbel drüber muss. Die fahren einfach drunter her


----------



## Eifelbewohner (16. Juli 2017)

...tja, da hast du es gesehen ...Dietrich und Taschenlampe gehören zur "Grundausstattung" des Eifeler.
Aber einige Hubbel haben wir ja auch "überflogen" ...fast annähernd so wie in dem Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbewohner (16. Juli 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Alphorncasting am Adlersteig ....



Die Entscheidung der Jury ist gefallen ...the winner is ....Hubert der Backenbläser


----------



## Pete04 (18. Juli 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Des Gravediggers Wunsch sei unser Befehl !
> 
> 
> *DIMB IG Köln - Außenposten Kommern*
> ...



Mist! Muss ich getzt wohl auffem Henning sein Fully nachstellen, damit der Friede gewahrt bleibt.....


----------



## Eifelbewohner (21. Juli 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> toll das die Eifeler einen Schlüssel für die Tunnel haben, damit man nicht über jeden Hubbel drüber muss. Die fahren einfach drunter her



Da wir sooo viele Hubbel haben...machten wir uns wieder auf die Suche.
Natürlich mit Dietrich und Taschenlampe




...aber am Ende des Lichts kommt die Erkenntnis ...seit Jahren unberührte Natur





....der Weg muss dabei aber nicht leichter sein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2017)

KLeinere Spielereien von gestern, ein zünftig FeierAHRbendtoürschjen war das wieder :daume

​


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juli 2017)

A very epic ride!


----------



## Floorshore (22. Juli 2017)

Der Musik nach sollte man es eher "Die Eroberung des Teufelshörnchen" nennen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Juli 2017)

Boah wie dramatisch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2017)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Boah wie dramatisch.





Neulich auf nem anderen Trail, weniger dramatisch


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juli 2017)

Als Filmmusik mers "a horse with no name" empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbewohner (23. Juli 2017)

Die Musik ist aus einem der besten Sergio Leone Western....Zwei glorreiche Halunken.
Das passt ja  ... Hubi und Frosch´n


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2017)

Der nächste der die Eifel prostituiert:
http://mountainbike-eifelexkurs.de/ 
was machen die da alle nur 
statt die mal ehrenamtlich was machen um MTB an sich nach vorne zu bringen machen se sich alle nur die Taschen voll


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juli 2017)

na wenigstens brauch ich kein eigenes bike, helm und verpflegung - ist alles drin in den 25eu. eigentlich recht günstig. 
glaube nicht, daß der dir irgendwas wegnimmt. auch wenn es sich so anfühlt. aber da gewöhnst du dich dran.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2017)

Das er mir waswegnimmt glaub ich auch weniger denn schließlich besitze ich weder Marktanteile an Eifel Trails noch hege ich den Anspruch das irgendwann irgendwelche Leute mir um jeden Preis folgen sollen 

Was mich eher daran anko.... Ist das man immer wieder versucht auf diese kommerzielle Schiene zu ziehen. 25€ für ne Tour hat jeder Vollpfosten ... Aber 24€ im Jahr für einen Verein der sich vielleicht für die eigenen MTB Rechte einsetzten könnte dat is dann zu viel 

Egal hör schon auf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juli 2017)

*Yepiii, der Matsch ist da !*

Endlich hat das Tauwetter für dicke ein Ende, kein Staub mehr, endlich kann man sich wieder suhlen ! Gestern rückte Kenerall (dicke) Hummel daher nochmal standesgemäß in die Matschepampe aus.





Nein hier bin ich nich mit dem Panzer dran gekommen, das war schon so !





Und YEEAH ! Endlich nochmal Schlamm am Rohr !


----------



## DasLangeElend (27. Juli 2017)

Der Fahrradträger ist aber nicht von Thule...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juli 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Der Fahrradträger ist aber nicht von Thule...



Hanomag - Bulllitproof Seitenträger


----------



## sibu (27. Juli 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hanomag - Bulllitproof Seitenträger


Patentieren lassen und an die schweizer Armee verkaufen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juli 2017)

Stimmt die haben/hatten ja so komische Armeeräder.
Da fällt mir ein das ich da immer schonmal zum Treffen im Hürtgenwald wollte....


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juli 2017)

Am 17. September kannst du mit deinem Panzer beim VTT / MTB Tag von _Ritas Kleine Schritte in Malawi _in Elsenborn über den Truppenübungsplatz rollen und salutieren. Vielleicht grüße ich dir dann auch zurück.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juli 2017)

Oh gut zu wissen und oh schade das es nur noch per Facebook kommuniziert wird.
Früher hat Chris wenigstens noch ne Mail geschrieben, aber die hab ich die letzten Zwei Jahr auch nicht mehr bekommen
Das ist wohl der lauf der Dinge das Fratzenbuch das Medium der Wahl ist ... egal !
17.09 hätte ich sogar Zeit


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juli 2017)

Jedes Johr im *Herbstsche *jeit datt Spellche widder loss-
mit Sack und *Fätt* noh *Belgien* weil ett doh jo nitt vill koss!
Mer buche dann bejm *HubiMann* vunn he noh *Elseborn*,
do wedde mer schön brung (Nix AfD-Kacke! pur Natur!) un sinn su richtisch jut in Form....

Nä Nä *Hubi*,  is dat he schön, üvverall nur *Bikesjedön* -
Nä he süht et wirklich us wie bei uns zohus (Jott, beware!),
he fählt nur vum *RADON* die Aussich op d'r Dom!
La la la lalalala ...

Am eetste *Anstiesch* weed direk e Babekju jemaaht.
Et weed jejrillt, die Wööschjer han m'r selver mitjebraaht
Mer drinken *Wieze ohne* un *ne Cappu* zum Schluß,
als echte *Biker* föhlt m'r sich doch üvverall zohus.

*Refräng* (Read, verstonn', grill, repeat!)

Am nächste Morje triff mer sich öm zehn Uhr dann am Strand (Rur bei Monschau!,)
*de Hühmieter von Elseborn wor'n rasend schnell jo afjebrant!*
Em zwölf Uhr jitt et *Uphill*, *Kardial* is wärm jekoch'.
Idiote wie mir sinn nur jährlich enjmol he im Loch!

*Refräng*....

Nohmeddachs öm zwei, do *kotze mer dann in der Bösch,*
med 180zger Puls allet andere als hösch -
Drei Stunde durch de *Truppenplatz*, do kriste wirklich vill ze sinn
un Eines, dat es jetz schon klor, he fleje m'r *nächs Johr* widder hin.

Chapeau, Kielschwingers! Leida vom Chris auch nix bekommen, obwohl ich immer 5x mehr Kuchen sponsore als ich vertilge;
datt seh' ich bei anderen Collegas kritisch! Termin vorgemerkt - wo iss meine 6Km-Paradedisziplin!!!
Bei vielen Kultevents weiss mers nitt wo die Kohle bleibt - die Rita hatt's druff - gerne auch mal im KBU-Kordon um die Panzerlöcher
fräsend, der Pete - Stay tuned, selten gibt's so gute Zwecke! Und: ESST KUCHEN - will euch im Uphill einnässen können....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juli 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Jedes Johr im *Herbstsche *jeit datt Spellche widder loss-
> mit Sack und *Fätt* noh *Belgien* weil ett doh jo nitt vill koss!
> Mer buche dann bejm *HubiMann* vunn he noh *Elseborn*,
> do wedde mer schön brung (Nix AfD-Kacke! pur Natur!) un sinn su richtisch jut in Form....
> ...




Weltklasse


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juli 2017)

Bringen mers inne Meute! Falls Schwangere teilnehmen geleite ich mit Fättie die Heb'Amme(n)(!)-Gruppe! 
Selbstlosigkeit mein Kennzeichen sein mag!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2017)

*Ritas kleine Schritte 2017*

Ich glaube die haben nochmal den Termin geändert, habe Chris mal angeschrieben was nun stimmt. Hier der aktuelle Flyer


----------



## jmr-biking (8. August 2017)

Hm, was denn nun? Aber der 24.09. würde mir sogar besser passen, da ich am 16.09. 4 Stunden im Hürtgenwald im Kreis fahren werde.  Schon mal ein bisschen üben. Nächstes Jahr sollen es dann 24 Stunden werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ....Schon mal ein bisschen üben. Nächstes Jahr sollen es dann 24 Stunden werden.



Also wenn Du auf Schmerzen stehst .... das könnte ich auch erledigen .... für die hälfte des Startgelds ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2017)

@shmee musste an dich denken: https://www.actionsports.de/schwalbe-tire-booster-mini-kompressor-21522  
glaube günstiger geht momentan nicht.
Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut ... mein 2kg Pulverlöscher neben der Heizung ist abgelaufen, da geht auch was


----------



## Trekki (8. August 2017)

Beim H&S hatten die heute einen großen Stapel von diesen Dingern im Verkaufsraum stehen. Habe aber nicht nach den Preis geaschaut, meine Reifen ploppten bisher recht gut mit der Standpumpe in die Felge. Könnte am Hookless liegen.


----------



## shmee (8. August 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> @shmee musste an dich denken: https://www.actionsports.de/schwalbe-tire-booster-mini-kompressor-21522
> glaube günstiger geht momentan nicht.
> Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut ... mein 2kg Pulverlöscher neben der Heizung ist abgelaufen, da geht auch was


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Pete04 (12. August 2017)

Iss doch für de Marsmission, oder!? Bin da phasenweise watt aussem Tritt!
Da müsst icke aber wohlfeil noch watt trainieren....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2017)

*ABGEMÜLLERT*

Eine kleine Delegasche aus der Nordeifel fand heute den Weg ins schöne Mellerdaal. Es ist uns einfach immer wieder eine Freude so 2-3mal im Jahr hier einzufallen. Leider sind wir dieses Jahr noch nicht dazu gekommen, höchste Zeit also das zu ändern. So fielen wir dann zu sechst ins Trailwunderland an der Sauer ein. Fleissiges auf und ab wurde durch etliche Trailschmankerl belohnt. Trails rauf Trail runter ...drei herrliche Bachtäler durchfahren, viel blöden verzell und am Schluss sogar noch nen Döner ergattert. Boah was will man da mehr ... Bilder vielleicht ?

Bilder sagen ja mehr als 1000 Worte so heisst es, deswegen halte ich jetzt die Finger still !









































Alle Bilder​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. August 2017)

EINUNDDREISSIG !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. August 2017)

Wer Lust & Zeit hat für Mittwoch:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16553


----------



## Pete04 (14. August 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> EINUNDDREISSIG !


Pupsbacke! Abber verdient hasset! - die Auto-Alpenburgen zählen latürnich nitt - da muss ick wohl den Rahmen malträtieren...
Aber Wegelagerers hatten's hier auch, da möge Zuversicht mein Gefährte sein....

...watt der Kerl immer wieder für Vitalienbrüder inne hintersten Ecken reanimiert bekommt,
sein süsset Jeheimnis ett bleibt! Wiggi so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2017)

*DIMB IG Köln - Bahn & Bike @ Brohltal*

Gestern trafen sich drei Mädels & sechs Burschen um eine Tour der DIMB IG Köln unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Pünktlich um 9 trafen sich alle samt am Vulkanexpress. Mit diesem sollte es volle Brause bis zur Endstation Engeln gehen. Dabei stellte sich zunächst heraus das die Bezeichnung "Express" ein klein wenig geflunkert war. Für die nicht ganz 20km braucht diese "Bimmelbahn" satte 1,5 Stunden. Egal wirhatten ja Zeit und zwischendrin sorgte der Schaffner für Kurzweil. Irgendwann waren wir dann auch oben. 400hm hatte das Bähnchen so überwunden. Das etwas andere Shuttle halt.

Dann konnte die Tour beginnen. Im munteren auf und ab buchsierte uns das "Guide Gespann" durch die Ost-Eifel. Herrliche Landschaft gepaart mit illustren Pfädchen die durch Steinbrüche, Schluchten und zum Schluss sogar durch Höhlen führten machten aus dem ganzen eine sehr feine Tour. Zwischendrin saftige Prozente für die Waden, aber wie wir im Zug lernen konnte muss man nur eine Bierflasche  zur Hand nehmen um zu wissen wieviel 5 % sind. Am Ende standen dann satte 47km mit 1300hm auf dem Zettel. Kannman nur sagen: fein gemacht Carsten & Manni ... danke für deiesen schönen Tag !

Hier das Bimmelbähnchen:





Die Truppe - AUFNAHME 





Immer wieder herrliche Ausblicke in die schöne Ost-Eifel





Da rauschen sie daher:





Herrlich alte Steinbrüche mit imposanten Felsen





Pause am Saunabrunnen  - AUFNAHME





Feinste Trails:





Bisschen Northshore war auch dabei ....





... genauso wie hohle Wege ....





... super Aussichten ....





... und Leckerchen !





Zum Schluss dann nochmal eine Imposante Schlucht





Das nenn ich mal ne Wurzel





Und ein Loch das alle verschluckte





Was sich aber als Hausgrosse Höhle entpuppte





Finde die Biker





Zum Schluss nochmal eine Flow Variante. Ja es hat Spass gemacht auch wenns nicht immer so aussah 





Waalwege brachten und dann zurück an Vater Rhein





Ein Herrlich Touürschja !

Erkenntnis des Tages:  Eine Bierflasche kann auch als Steigungsbarometer benutzt werden
Spruch des Tages: Aufnahme !

*ALLE BILDA*​


----------



## H-P (21. August 2017)

Schade, das wir nicht konnten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2017)

Endlich sagt mal einer die Warheit 

*Nicht weltoffen“*: CDU-Politiker Spahn hält Hipster für eine Gefahr – Quelle: http://www.rundschau-online.de/28217118 ©2017

Dafür kurbeln sie aber den Umsatz bei Fixies, Gravelbikes und bei den Barbern an


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2017)

He ... han isch vun jeste oovend mötjebraaht:

​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2017)

Hätt ichs fast vergessen:

#32 - Burg Kreuzberg - kommt man nicht wirklich ran an das Teil




#33 - Burgsahr - Burg oder nicht ? Egal der Punkt zählt


----------



## jmr-biking (24. August 2017)

In dem Wiki-Text zur Burg Burgsahr kommt das Wort _Burg _gefühlte 100 mal drin vor. Das kann nur eine Burg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2017)

... ob eine Burg nun aus einem Haus oder einem Zelt besteht ist ja auch egal ... Hauptsache steht Burg drauf


----------



## jmr-biking (24. August 2017)

Na, na, na! Nicht überall wo Burg drauf steht, ist auch Burg drin!  Hüpfburgen, Legoburgen oder Playmobil Ritterburgen zählen nicht für die Liste. Auch wenn wir bestimmt alle mal Lego- oder Playmobil-Burgherren waren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2017)

...Hamburgen, Cheeseburgen, Sandburgen, Bieberburgen nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2017)

oder Burgen/Mosel...


----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2017)

Nä, watt hatt IHR enne fiese Charakter! Ich google "Bettenburg, Sandburg, Wagenburg" und Kronenburg um halbwegs am Thema
beizubleiben - wittere aber Verschwörung! Der Hubertus hat selbst in blau-gelb noch alternierende Trails! ...und gar diese Hackfresse bei Burgsaar!
Und de Herren stehen sich noch gegenseitig de Partie - hier wird Poseidon's Zorn erwachen!
(oder wie immer de Schutzpatronin vonne Berschleut' hiess' - nutzt ihr nix mer -
hat mir nix jeholfen....) Mir sagen: Chiao, Barbarella!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. August 2017)

*Auf Burgenfang in der Rureifel*

Dem Jürgen is schon wieder kräftig Burgen am sammeln, auch wenns mim Dackelschneider ist ( müssen für die nächste Saison mal die Regeln überdenken  )Das setzt den Brühler Undertaker und die Kommerner Killerplautze gehörig unter Druck. So musste heute eine Runde her womit man ein klein wenig aufholen kann. Ich hatte da noch eine alte Rechnungen im Rurtal zu begleichen, dort gibt es sowieso dann noch vielleicht den ein oder anderen Punkt zu holen.

+++ 08:55 Uhr - Vlatten - Burg Vlatten wurde kassiert. Heute nur noch Hofanlage, erbaut um 1331 [#34] +++





+++ 09:05 - Vlatten - Der Hubi lit at em Jedrisse. Der Norbert hat halt digitalen Grip. Von 20 auf 0 in 0,2 sec gings kurz vor der Pfütze ans halten. Die Schleuderspur ist gut zu erkennen. Hat man davon wenn man wochenlang nur mit dem groben Gerät rumgepflügt ist und kein Gefühl mehr für Untergrund und Geschwindigkeit hat  +++





+++ 09:06 - Vlatten - Bisschen Fango schadet nie ! +++





+++ 10:05 - Irgendwo im Nirgendwo bei Abenden - Jetzt geht's der Burg Abenden an den Kragen. Ich habe extra einen Arscheologie Kurs belegt und mein Spezial Burgensonar mitgebracht +++
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+++ 10:06 - Irgendwo im Nirgendwo bei Abenden - Das Burgensonar schlägt aus ... irgendwo hier muss sie sie sein +++





+++ 10:07 Uhr - Irgendwo im Nirgendwo bei Abenden - Ha, ganz nah dran ... ein beherzter Sprung in den Burgenwall war nötig +++





+++ 10:08 Uhr - Irgendwo im Nirgendwo bei Abenden - SENSATION ! Kerneifler entdeckt alte Mauerfragmente der verschwundenen Burg bei Abenden. Ganz deutlich zu sehen das auslaufende Mauerfundament.[#35] Man munkelt er kriegt den Arscheologie-Nobelpreis  +++





+++ 10:10 Uhr - Irgendwo im Nirgendwo bei Abenden - Während anderswo noch an der Matratze gehorcht wird, ist man im Rutal schon am feiern. Massen von Rauchern entfachen den Dunst des Todes. +++





+++ 10:30 Uhr - Blens - Das war einfach. Burg Blens ist heute auch Hofanlage mit Ferienwohnungen [#36] +++





+++ 11:00 Uhr - Scheidbaum - Hubi Schwitzt ! Alta das is maln Brett. Der Anstieg von Blens rauf nach Scheidbaum hat's in sich. Er ist ein ausgewiesener Radweg im Nationalpark Eifel in Top-Zustand schaut selbst +++





+++ 11:20 Uhr - Hubertushöhe - Oben wird man mit einer grandiosen Aussicht belohnt. Immer wieder toll hier +++





+++ 11:25 Uhr - Hier werden die Bikegötter wieder milde gestimmt -#Pilgerfahrt +++





+++ 11:40 Uhr - Irgendwo am Rursee - Von der Hubertushöhe kann man drei Abfahrtsvarianten wählen. Flowig, Eckig knackig und steil ist geil. Ich wähle heute die Flow-Variante. Gefahren wird wie aus dem Lehrbuch, der Blick führt die Richtung +++





+++ 11:55 Uhr - Staumauer Rursee - Skandal ... der Rusee ist ausgelaufen +++





+++ 12:25 Uhr - Kermeter -Skandal 2 ... ein Baum ist abgebrochen +++





+++ 12:22 Uhr - Kermeter -Skandal 3 ... Ein Mountainbiker befährt Pfad im Nationalpark Eifel. Hier muss man einen Tod sterben. Entweder wird man auf der Kermeterstrasse von hinten von den Rennsemmeln weggewämst, oder man wird vom Ranger auf dem Trail erschossen. Erschiessen geht schneller, ich wählte den Trail. Der zieht sich bis Wolfgarten, dann ging's unspektakülör nach Hause +++





+++ 13:05 Uhr - Kommern - Skandal ! Ehefrau verprügelt Ehemann nachdem er Ihr MTB dreckig gemacht hat ( ohne Bild )  +++​


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2017)

aber da es ja heißt "my home is my castle" darfst du dir am ende jeder (!!) tour noch eine burg dazurechnen. auch wenn das burgfräulein etwas mißgelaunt ob des verschlammten stahl(hier alu)rosses sein sollte und mit häuslicher gewalt droht...


----------



## Pete04 (27. August 2017)

Jung, Jung, Jung! Gerade erst nach optimalen 6 Stunden Fahrt von Roßhaupten am Forggensee gen Heimat zwiebelt der Hubi die Latte hoch!
Wir beschränken uns mal auf Comment der Pics!
1) Der Burgvogt von Vlatten: Klare Kernfresse - hilft! Da meckert kein Piesonal, die Laufrichtung iss klar vorgegeben!
2) System of a down: Unfallszenen - sowatt schreckt uns nitt - hart simmers im Erlangen unserer Ziele! (Bisken viel Kuh inne Bremmsspur,
daher nitt als vegan innet Poesiealbum abhakbar!)
3) Der Wadenweißer: Unkommentiert müsste der Restkörpa "Fuss" sein, altes lokales Sprichwort: "Fuss dooch nix" aka "Rothaarig taugt nichts!" - gelogen: 98% Schlammwade fürchten keine Gegners!
4-9) Arscheologie Kurs: Holy Moly - so 'ne Bursch muss doch Grundgröße haben, ich dacht' er sucht Köttels vonne Campers!
Blens, Drisswech hinan und Hubertushöhe: Heimspiel; akzeptiert!
Allet andere; chapeau, wegjenickt und voll akzeptabel - JEDOCH: datt datt Kraftpaket mit Freizeitoption ausse Kerneifel
uns auf PUKY, GRAVELTRAVEL und EL ROLLATOR so daniederknechtet iss nitt hinnehmbar - mer de Bedingungen kasteien
werden beim Folgewettbewerb! Vonne Gesamtbilanz infiziert stoss ick mal innet Horn: Zicke, zacke, Hühnerkacke!
Muss mal mein Burgenmanagement überarbeiten; die Gute sagte schon bei jeder Burg im Inntal: "Kuck mal, wieder 'ne Mautstelle!"
...so wirste innet Thema rangeführt, abber den versauten DamenRahmen muttu selba stemmen! Stay "reseted", der Pete,
dett Visier auf Aufholjagd!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Jung, Jung, Jung! Gerade erst nach optimalen 6 Stunden Fahrt von Roßhaupten am Forggensee gen Heimat zwiebelt der Hubi die Latte hoch!
> Wir beschränken uns mal auf Comment der Pics!
> 1) Der Burgvogt von Vlatten: Klare Kernfresse - hilft! Da meckert kein Piesonal, die Laufrichtung iss klar vorgegeben!
> 2) System of a down: Unfallszenen - sowatt schreckt uns nitt - hart simmers im Erlangen unserer Ziele! (Bisken viel Kuh inne Bremmsspur,
> ...



Bist ja jetzt frisch regeneriert aus dem Laub zurück. Da kannst erstmal fette Burgen stemmen


----------



## jmr-biking (27. August 2017)

@ fußballfreier @Enrgy : Ne du, sein home sieht so garnicht nach ner Castle aus und Regel 1 besagt, jede Burg nur einmal. Sonst hätte ich schon fuffzich Burgen und mehr in der Liste, weil ich aus meinem Castle auf ne Burg im Nachbarort spucken kann. 

Während der Hubi seine Aufholjagd startet und der Pete drüber nachdenkt, wurde ich nach 2 Tagen körperlicher Arbeit von einer Hexe angeschossen. Das Alter lässt grüßen, oder waren es doch die Lulli-Touren mit dem Schmalspurer?  Ich glaub, ich muss mal in Hubi`s Rückenschule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das Alter lässt grüßen, oder waren es doch die Lulli-Touren mit dem Schmalspurer?


Ich glaube eher ersteres 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich muss mal in Hubi`s Rückenschule.



Hab mal irgendwo gelesen das man Rückenprobleme kriegen kann wenn beim Radfahren die Beinmuskulatur nicht im Verhältnis zum Rücken/Rumpf steht. Ich hatte früher auch immer wenn ich lange Anstiege ( z.B.inden Alpen ) oderMarathons gefahren bin son ziehen hinten unten gehabt. Seit ich 2-3 mal pro Woche was für den Rücken mache ist das weg. Auch andere Zipperlein sind mir seither abhanden gekommen. Dabei mache ich eigentlich gar nicht viel, immer so ne halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde abends wenn die Penz im Bett sind. Da liegt man meist eh vor der Glotze. So macht man noch watt sinnvolles und glotzen kann man während dessen auch  Mach ich mim Theraband und halt so die üblichen Übungen. Gibs auch jede menge bei Youtube


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. September 2017)

*Operation Roter Fels - Trailrocken im Felsenwunderland *

Schon lange lange Zeit hatten wir da ein Trailwunderland jenseits der 7 Berge bei den 7 ...nein 7 Zwerge gibs da nicht ....auf jeden Fall brannte uns da was unter den Nägeln. Trails .... klar wie immer ... aber diesmal in de Palz. Einiges haben wir darüber schon gehört, nun sollte ein Trailtraum Wirklichkeit werden. Gesagt gebucht. Normal organisieren wir sowas ja immer gern selbst, aber nachem ich die Wanderkarte aufgeschlagen hatte ... habe ich sie nach 15 Minuten getrost wieder zugemacht. Was ein Wahnsinns durcheinander von Pfaden ... herrlich ... aber schwer da ne Vernünftige Tour zu planen. Also buchten wir uns kurzerhand bei trailrock.de ein. Das war unkompliziert und sie gingen auf unsere Wünsche ein. Samstags sollte es ein Serpentinen Gemetzel vom feinsten sein ... kein Problem .. zack gebucht. Dazu kam natürlich der Vorteil das keiner von uns den Stress als Guide hatte sondern wir alle das ganze Spektakel vollends genießen konnten. Sodann reisten wir dann auch am Freitag an.



 
Dahn ... Ziel unserer Trailträume 

*Tag 1 - einrollen mit Hubi & Trailrock*
So da saßen wir also um 14:00 Uhr in Dahn im Cafe Glaser. Unterkunft gabs um 17 Uhr, einrollen mit Trailrock ging um 17:30 Uhr los. Was also Anfangen mit den 3h bis dahin. Trials checken natürlich ! So eierten wir schonmal bisschen rund um Dahn. Bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein. Ich suchte mir auf der Karte einfach ein paar Felsen raus, von jedem dieser roten Brüder ging ein astreines Pfädchen gen Tal. Meist ordentlich gezackt in Serpentinen. Herrlich ! Wanderer waren auch ein paar hier unterwegs, da wir uns aber anständig verhalten ist das hier überhaupt kein Problem. Scheint als ob die hier eine spur toleranter wären als bei uns daheim. So hatten wir nach 15km und satten 500hm schon echt fast 40 Serpentinen ( sofern ich das auf der Karte richtig nachvollzogen habe ) niedergemacht ... phantastico ! Das der Guide hier einmal die Schildkröte gemacht hat verschweigen wir 



 
Da geht das los ... die Sonne scheint uns aus dem A...Angesicht  



 
Der Robinator fokussiert im Trail ... wie aus dem Fahrtechniklehrbuch  



 
Adler müssen fliegen 



 
Die Recken sind begeistert 



 
Einrollen Teil 1 ... das haben wir uns verdient 

Um 17 Uhr rollten wir dann zur Unterkunft. Kurzum kam unser Guide Jörg auch um die Ecke überreichte uns die Schlüssel für unsere Unterkunft, 2 Zimmer im Conrad-von-Wendt Gästehaus. trocken, warm, sauber mit Dusche und 2 Betten. Mehr brauchen wir nicht ! Sodann ging's an Jörgs Einrollrunde. Er zeigte uns einige sehr schöne Trails an den Eybergen. Dort gings mehr gerade runter, dafür sehr geil geschmeidig und auch mal verblockt. Sonne schien immer noch ... herrlich was will das Bikerherz mehr ! Dazu konnte man in den Anstiegen ein bisschen schnacken, Tempo gut, eine Uphill Serpentine wo jeder mal rumprobieren konnte ... alles was man für so eine Runde braucht war dabei. Nach weiteren 15km und guten 500hm waren wir wieder zurück an der Unterkunft. Danke dafür Jörg, das hast du prima gemacht. gut eingestimmt gingen wir dann zum gemütlichen Teil über. Im Bahnhöfle gabs Pfälzer Spezialitäten. Saumagen, Leberknödel un Wüascht ....legga ! 



 
Probier-Serpentine bergauf 



 
Da musste der Guide auch nochmal ran 



 
Do hönge do es de Eefel 



 
So viele Felsen, da wird manch einer zum Tier 



 
Hier muss man die Trails so nehmen wie sie kommen 



 
Grandios das einrollen 

Bilder Tag 1

*Tag 2 - Einhundert und ein paar zerquetschte Serpentinen*
Heute stand ein echtes Highlight an. Die Jungs von Trailrock bieten einen 100 Serpentinen Tour an. Diese zählt zu den 5 Top Touren im Land. Genau das richtige also für uns Ahrtalerprobte Serpentinenliebhaber. Nach dem Frühstück begrüßte uns Guide Marco an unserer Unterkunft. Nach kurzem kennenlernen und check ging's sogleich auf die Trails. Bergauf ! Auch geil hier ist mir gestern auch schon aufgefallen das man hier die Trails meist in zwei Richtungen fahren kann / könnte. Marco buchsierte uns erstmal über einen solchen auf einen der Eyberge wo dann die ersten Serpentinen folgten. Herrlich flowig zu fahren waren die...weiter auch mal Serpentinen bergauf .. nicht immer für uns fahrbar aber ok das gehört dazu ... dann mal ein etwas knackigerer Trail hinab. Dort zeigte uns Marco mal eine echt enge Stelle. Sehr tricky die überhaupt zu schaffen. Nach dem zweiten Versuch hatte ich sie eingetütet, aber auch nur dank der Anleitung von Marco der uns auch den ein oder anderen guten Tip geben konnte. Ein paar Trails später zog es sich dann ein wenig zu ...es grummelte und dann prasselte auch das Wasser auf uns ein. Schnell Regenjacken über und ab zur Dahner Hütte. Die war nur 5 Minuten entfernt. Dort gab's erstmal neue Körner für die weiteren Serpentinen. Bis dahin aber hatten wir schon mehr als 70 gesammelt ... a Woahnsinn !


 
Moins halb Zehn, Trail dir einen ! 



 
Marco unser Guide macht's vor... 



 
... wir hinterher 



 
Jaja Serpentinen bergauf machen aua Beine ...moss me drökke ! 



 
Yeppiiiii .... oben ! 



 
Yeeeppiiiii ... es geht wieder runter 


Die Mittagspause war genau richtig. Schauer vorbei, konnte also weiter gehen. Kehre um Kehre kämpften wir uns durch den Pfälzerwald. Mal rauf meistens aber runter. Schieben musste man auch mal, es ist also alles dabei was man so als Biker braucht. Dabei machte Marco seinen Job stets souverän und sicher. Er hatte ein gutes Gespür was er uns so vor den Latz knallen konnte und wo er uns mal was sagen sollte. Bei ungefähr km30 hatten wir die 100 dann voll. Wahnsinn wie schnell man die hier abgefahren hat. Da wir eine Stunde früher als üblich fertig gewesen wären ( trotz Mittags, -Foto und -Pinkelpausen ) kredenzte uns Marco noch einen Nachschlag. Nochmal nuff un dann nunder in herrlich angelegten Kehren. So langsam schwanden dann aber doch die Kräfte. Das Umsetzen fiel doch mit jeder Kehre schwerer. Wir beschlossen daher nach gut 35km und fast 120 Serpentinen !!! es gut sein zu lassen. Bei einem leckeren Stück Kuchen im Haus des Gastes in Dahn liessen wir die Tour ausklingen. Chapeau ... alter Schwede da haben die Trailrocker aber mal ein richtig fettes Serpentinenbrett am Start. Wir haben beschlossen die Pfalz umzubenennen, bei uns heisst sie ab sofort .... Umsetzerland ! Was ein Spektakel ... herrlich !


 
Hin und wieder .... 



 
... musste man ganz schön zirkeln 



 
Aus dem Fahrtechniklehrbuch "Blutige Ellbogen" 



 
Marco machts vor 



 
Da hinten ... die nächsten Trails 



 
Knietechnik in Perfektion ... das kommt noch ganz gross raus ! 



Abends gabs dann noch was feines zwischen die Kiefer. Mit im Paket war ein Abendessen in der Ratsstube, das beste Haus am Platze. Ein gelungener Abschluss eines fantastischen Tages. Sau lecker hier. Abschliessend wurde dann von der ein oder anderen Serpentine geträumt !

Bilder Tag 2

*Tag 3 -Sonntagstrails mit Jörg*
So letzter Tag unserer Reise in die Pfalz. Heute sollte es nochmal satt Trails mit Jörg geben. Pünktlich um 09:30 Uhr radelten wir los gen Burgen Trio bei Dahn. Hier ein paar Fotos im Nebel dann ging's in den ersten Trail. Ein wenig später knallte uns Jörg den Anstieg zum Winterkirchel  vor den Latz. Das war mal ein Brettl. Zornig steil auf teils schwierig schmierigem Untergrund. Da war ich ja oben froh das uns Jörg nicht die High-End Version gezeigt hatte. Aber sowas gehört auch dazu, da muss man einfach mal treten ... geil ! Im weiteren gab's dann ein Trail am andern. Allesamt herrlich. Ein wahres Trailfeuerwerk zauberte Jörg da aus dem Hut. Auf dem ein oder anderen Pfad versuchte der ein oder andere dann frei nach dem Motto "Maikäferflieg" beide Reifen vom Boden zu bekommen. Einer der Teilnehmer schaffte es sogar das ihn Vorder-als auch Hinterrad überholten und er dann "Schildkröte lieg!" spielen konnte. Aber nix passiert, abklopfen und weiter. Der Nebel hatte sich mittlerweile auch verzogen, höchste Zeit für eine Rast in der Sonne am Wanderheim dicke Eiche. 


 
Die drei Burgen: Altdahn, Grafendahn, Dahnstein 



 
Den Recken gefällts 



 
Am Winterkrichl ...lachen verboten  



 
Aber unser Jörg verwöhnt uns sogleich mit Trails .... 



 
... wie aus dem Bilderbuch 


Das Stück Kuchen konnte sofort verwertet werden, im munteren auf und ab gab's weitere herrliche Trails. Aufgrund der Sonne verdrückten  wir dann auch tatsächlich die ein oder andere Schweissperle. Wir nährten uns leider schon wieder dem Ende der Tour. Ein letzter feiner Pfad zurück nach Dahn und die "Operation Roter Fels" war beendet. Erschöpft aber glücklich kamen wir wieder an der Unterkunft an. Nach Duschen und packen reisten wir dann auch sogleich gen Heimat.
Chapeau, auch das war eine geile Pfälzer Trailtour !


 
Jörg konnte uns auch immer wieder kleine Geschichten erzählen,so solls sein ! 



 
Ein Köter am Wolfsfelsen 



 
Man sieht es nicht aber flach war's hier nicht ... der Robinator lässt sich aber auch nichts anmerken 



 
Wir waren begeistert 



 
Ein Traum 

Bilder Tag 3
Fazit:
Pfälzer Spezialitäten sind nicht nur Saumagen und Leberknödel, nein die haben hier eine Wahnsinns dichte an Trails. Wenn man die dann noch gut kombiniert so wie die Jungs von trailrock, dann kommt ein echtes Feuerwerk dabei heraus. trailrock.de können wir uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Das ist schon der Hammer wenn man in nicht mal 35km mehr als 100 Spitzkehren abrappeln kann. Und wahrscheinlich geht da noch viel mehr wenn man entsprechend noch Saft in den Stengeln hat. Die Pfalz ist ein MTB Traum, saugeile Trails auf engstem Raum, gutes Essen, gutes Wetter 
Super gefiel uns das auch mit den Hütten,sowas kennt man in der Eifel leider kaum.
Danke an Jörg und Marco, ihr habt Euren Job super gemacht. Keine Pannen, keine Stürze ( die eine Schildkröteneinlage am Sonntag lassen wir mal unter den Tisch fallen  ) super Trails, Wetter hat gepasst, Essen auf den Hütten super. Wir waren sicherlich nicht das letzte mal hier !

_PS: GPS Anfragen sinnlos, es gibt keine Aufzeichnungen der Touren_​


----------



## H-P (4. September 2017)

Da waren wir auch mal, ist leider schon etwas länger her, sehr schöne Gegend und super Trails.


----------



## Pete04 (4. September 2017)

Make Saumagen great again! Trailrock hat sicher getzt auch inne Telefonanlage bei Anfragen vonne Köters "Busy on Busy" geklickt, warscheinlich habt ihrs die Scouts verschlissen! Bombenbilder, Bomenbuddies, Bombinator! So gehört ordentliche Trailerstattung nache Oldschool, ich hab' Pippi inne Augen! Und mal klares Statement datt Biker weder Malle noch Kegelurlaub brauchen, die brauchen nur
Serpentinen und Hansaplast....oder Schildkröteninstikte!!! DANKE an alle Köters für ett Hinhalten vonne Aussenpelle, sowatt kennt
datt KBU ja kaum noch! Salbe auf dein Haupt, Goldenet Kettenritzel der Pfalz aka Umsetzercounty und den innet Nachtgebet
einjebetteten Robinator inklusive... May the fork be with you, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. September 2017)

Achso, bevor ichs vergesse ... wenn man schon 3km neben einem Burgentrio nächtigt:






#37-Altdahn, #38-Grafendahn, #39-Tannstein


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2017)

In der Tat eine sehr schöne Gegend, wenn man Kurven mag 

Der Marco ist auch ein lustiger Guide 

Grüße!


----------



## delphi1507 (5. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Achso, bevor ichs vergesse ... wenn man schon 3km neben einem Burgentrio nächtigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fehlt mindestens eine... Burg Neu Dahn... 


https://goo.gl/maps/t4542epfe9U2


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. September 2017)

Ja da sind wir leider nich vorbei gekommen un einfach Foto aus der Ferne zählt nich


----------



## delphi1507 (5. September 2017)

Komm den Abstecher hätte ihr doch auch noch machen können von dahn max 15min mit dem Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. September 2017)

...Mist, ich dachte die Geschichte mitte Gemäuers auf den Felsenbergen wäre dem Testostheron zum Opfer gefallen!...
Der Eifelaner verjisst nix, unn nachtragend isser auch! (...un sei ett inne Burgenstatistik!)


​


----------



## jmr-biking (5. September 2017)

Ich arbeite gerade in der GrenzRegion zu Luxemburg an meiner Statistik. Stay tunefish, wie der Pete immer so schön sagt.


----------



## Pete04 (6. September 2017)

Verdammt, so langsam steh' ich mit 28zig da wie'n Bergritzel!


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Verdammt, so langsam steh' im mit 28zig da wie'n Bergritzel!




hieß es nicht mal: 
'net schwaade, trödde!'
oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Pete04 (6. September 2017)

Komm Du mir nochma annet Taget- odder Abendlicht - ick hau dir den kompletten Beutel vom Rupprecht umme Ohren!
Mit Leidenschaft und Hingabe!!!
Renate, hatt dett Vordersauerland meanwhile kein Kartoffeln mer zu schälen, der Typ
scheint uns schon im Vorruhestand!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2017)

Brauchte nochal einen Felsennachschlag heute 

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (7. September 2017)

Schöne Gegend, schön gefahren, schön gefilmt, sch.. interessante Mucke


----------



## Pete04 (7. September 2017)

Schöne Waden, Umsetzen wie eine Gams ER tut- geschmeidig im Abgang, Vid-Productions kaum mehr einzuholen
- der Hauptdarsteller "Gegend" kam mers gleich bekannt vor! Gehörisch Dank für ett Machtwerk, da bleibt nix zu wünschen übrisch!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend, schön gefahren, schön gefilmt, sch.. interessante Mucke



Die Mucke is von nem Film da hat einer ungefähr die gleiche Figur wie ich


----------



## H-P (8. September 2017)

Dein Einkehrschwung wird auch immer besser.
Hast du die HB direkt geknackt?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Dein Einkehrschwung wird auch immer besser.
> Hast du die HB direkt geknackt?



Hab ja nicht umsonst sone Plautze  Jetzt liegt ich hier auch noch an der Mosel in sonem Wellnestempel wo's nur zu fressen gibt  Mal sehen ob ich morgen was finde wo ich den Einkehrschwung üben kann 

HB geht bis auf die letzte Treppe. Die hab ich ohne füsseln noch nicht geschafft... ne Idee hätte ich leider hapert es am können


----------



## H-P (8. September 2017)

Habe auch ein paar Anläufe gebraucht, dann hats geklappt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2017)

Dann mussde mir bei Gelegenheit mal die letzte Ecke zeigen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2017)

*Mosella - das vergessen Tal *

So da lieg ich im Wellnessbunker an der Mosel aufm Hotelzimmer und checke permanent das Regenradar. Die Frau hat bereits ihr Massagen für den Vormittag gebucht, die Saune ist geheizt ... und ich ? Hab mal wieder nix bessers zu tun als mir Fango light auf den Trails abzuholen. Ich kann nicht anders. Für mich tritt Entspannung erst dann ein wenn ich wieder einmal eine gestrichelte Linie auf der Karte als Trail in meinem Kopf abgehackt habe. Süchtig ? Sicherlich ! Schlimm ? Nein .. wenn einem die Frau gar rät das Bike mitzunehmen damit Sie ihre ruhe hat 

So ging's dann endlich los. Erstmal musste ich mir noch ne Radlerbüchs organisieren. Meine Lag 150kmentfernt im warmen Schrank, hatte kein Bock auf Mosel-Fango. Ersatzhose war schnell bei Fun-Bike-Team in Bernkastel besorgt. Kurze Zeit später dämmelte ich schon in ein längst vergessenses Seitental der Mosel bei Traben-Trabach. Ein paar ganz nette Linien kann man hier auf der Karte sehen. Ein paar waren mir bereits bekannt. Der Wettercheck sagte auch für die nächsten Stunden keinen Regen an, passt !




_Blick zurück an die Mosel ...Lecker ! _




_An den Schanzen _

Hoch .... höher ... am höchsten. Ewig lange bin ich nu den Berg rauf gekurbelt ... kurz vor der Baumwuchsgrenze war ich oben. An der Graacher Schanzen. Alte Wehranlage aus dem 17.Jahrhundert die jedoch nie fertig gestellt wurde. Man sieht auch kaum noch was. Netter Plausch mit Senioren aus Losheim, dann musste ich weiter. Das erste Leckerlie des Tages wartet auf mich. Der herrliche Ameisenpfad. Geniales Trailchen. In 26 Kehre zeiht er sich ins Tal. Ist ja nicht so als ob ich in letzter Zeit Mangel an Spitzkehren gehabt hätte ... aber den muss man fahren wenn man hier ist !




_Ameisenpfad rulezzzz ! _




_Eine Kehre an der anderen .... 26 an der Zahl ... gut zu fahren trotz feuchte ! _

Unten ausgespuckt machte ich mich gleich an den nächsten Anstieg. Letztes Jahr ging's hier nur schiebender Weise, dieses Jahr aufgrund trockenerem Untergrund komplett fahrbar. Schnell war ich da also wieder oben. Das nächste Leckerli wartete. Allerlieblichst zeiht er sich vom Wildstein wieder in Kehrer herab. Super ! Ganz schon tricky teilweise. Gerade noch so für mich fahrbar. Herrlich ! Dazu dieser flair eines "vergessenen Pfades". Viel los ist hier auf den Trail sicherlich nicht mehr. Mir soll's recht sein ! Ein einsamer Wandersmann hatte ich hier beim pinkeln erwischt.




_Hubi, Forschn und der Wildstein _




_Geile Trails hier ! _

Schon wieder unten ... son Mist. Aber so ein zwei Pfädchen hatte ich noch auf der Pfanne. Zunächst das Tal hinauf ... parallel zur Landstrasse ziehe ich auf einem Trail hinauf der auch vom aller feinsten ist. Durch Lenkerbreite Felsspalten, auf und ab, mal mit Sicht auf die verträumten Ortschaften und mal direkt am Bach entlang. Ein Traum ... dazu schien mittlerweile die Sonne durch's Laub da kam echtes Urlaubsfeeling auf. Genial !




_Lenkerbreit .. ging so gerade durch der Froschn. Saugeil ! _

Am Ende des Trails bog ich wiederrum in ein weiteres Seitental ein.Zwar kein Trail mehr aber dennoch total abgelegen, ruhig und super schön. Immer weiter hinauf. Leider dann auch mal zu Fuss da sich der geplante Waldweg als ziemlich zugewuchert entpuppte. Egal es fehlten nur noch ca.800m bis zum nächsten Traileinstieg. Die waren zwar anstrengend aber letztlich muss man da dann halt durch. Geschafft ! Ich konnte mich wieder ganz auf die Trailsucht und Landschaft konzentrieren. Den Trail kannte ich auch bereits aus dem letzten Jahr. Wir hatten ihn damals "den vergessenen Pfad" getauft. Er ist immer noch einigermassen in Schuss so das man ihn komplett abrollen kann. Ok, mal abgesehen von einer kurzen Passage bei der ich mich nicht unbedingt umbringen wollte. Wer da runter knallt ist im Eimer ! Dennoch, ein solch verträumtes Pfädchen habe ich sonst noch nirgends gefunden. Ausgesetzt, mit herrlichen Aussichten, kurzer Klettersteigpassage und natürlich ... Serpentinen  Den zwischenzeitlichen Regenschauer habe ich kaum mitbekommen so dicht ist hier im Trail das Laub über einem. Unten angekommen war er auch schon abgezogen, das nennt man Timing.




_Schon der Traileingang ist ein Leckerbissen _




_Die rotte Kette ist nicht umsonst da ... besser man machthier keinen Blödsinn  _




_Ein Traum von Landschaft. Welcome to the jungle ! _




_Da muss man einem das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht hämmern _




_Der Trail kann aber auch anders ... wie hier mit "Handlauf" _

Geflasht im Tal ... oh man ... wieder rauf ? Na Klar der nächste Trail wartet schon. Weiter auf Trail zog ich sofort wieder hoch. Auch sher schmackhaft so den Hubbel hoch zu cruisen. Es sollte sich lohnen. Wieder ... nein schon wieder ... ja es muss sein ... ich bin süchtig nach .... na ? Röschtöösch ! Serpentinen ! Diesmal ohne Bild mit Genuss pur. Ein Einkehrschwung am andern ... Rumps ... Unten ! Ne nä. Das geht effektiv zu schnell. Also fahren wir dieses mal etwas höher hinauf. Hinauf und hinauf bis ganz nach oben. Auch das sollte sich lohnen wie sich herausstellte. Ein Trail am "Unheller Köppchje" stellte sich als endgeiler ... die Hipster würden sagen "Endurotrail" heraus. Einigermassen gerade aber herrlich flowig über den Bergrücken. Ein Genuss. Aber auch hier gab's doch tatsächlich ein bis zwei Serpentinen.




_Aussicht vom Unheller Köppchje auf die Mosel _




_Zum Zunge schnalzen der Pfad. _

Es folgt das grandiose Finale. Ein letzter Trail ... ein letzter Blick auf die Mosel. An der Burgruine Grevenburg soltte das furiose Finale starten. Aber ohne Fleiss kein Preis...also nochmal den Weinberg hinauf. Da oben ist noch'n Aussichtspunkt ... das Schild dorthin verheisst 20% Steigung auf Strasse....soll ich ? Pah ...weggedrückt dat Hübbelchen. Aussicht geniessen ! Hat irgendwie immer was wenn man von oben auf son Bach wie die Mosel gucken kann. Zwei Mädels auf Moselsteig Begehung noch beim Foto behilflich sein dann rollte ich rüber zur Burgruine. Dort auch bisschen rumgeschladert ... dann stürzte ich mich in die letzte abfahrt des Tages. Die hatte es nochmal in sich ! In gut 20 Kehren knatterte ich hinab zur Mosel. Das war teilweise ganz schön schmierig. Dem Wandernden Volke zu liebe hatte man hier etliche betonstufen gesetzt, deren Oberfläche durch die Feuchte so glatt war das es zu Fuss fast gefährlicher war. Also möglichst gerade drüber rollen und dann das Heck rumwerfen ... ging astrein ... zu Fuss defintiv gefährlicher.




_Herrlich oder ? _




_Ruine Grevensburg _




_Achtung ! glitschige Stufen _

Unten war ich dann zurück in Traben-Trarbach. Kaputt aber glücklich endet so eine fantastische Trailtour. En echt geiles Fleckchen Erde habe ich da bereist. Und das zu über 50% auf Pfaden von der aller feinsten Sorte. Genau das richtige für Genussfreerider wie mich  Anspruchsvolle Pfade gepaart mit traumhafter Landschaft ... das ist genau nach meinem Geschmack. Meine Trailsucht hat es erstmal befriedigt, es kann aber nicht mehr lange dauern bis das jucken wieder einsetzt  Im Hotel hatte die Dame auch die Massagen und Saunen genossen. So kamen wir heute beide auf unsere Kosten. Am Abend wurden wir auch noch mit aller feinstem Schmackofatz belohnt ... Leben wie Hubi an der Mosel )




_Nach Trailgenuss kam der Gaumen auch nicht zu  kurz ! _

_PS: Anfragen nach PGS kann ich leider nicht beantworten, hab ich nicht._
_PSPS: den Wellnessbunker kann ich bzw.meine Frau wärmstens empfehlen _​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2017)

... bisschen was hab ich an der Mosel ja noch eingsackt:

No.40 - Grevenburg






No.41- Burgruine Landshut in Bernkastel





Ich fürchte der Gegenschlag des Jürgen R. wird vernichtend sein


----------



## jmr-biking (11. September 2017)

Gleichstand, bis ich meine Berichte zur Tourwoche in Luxemburg fertig geschrieben habe!  
Leider war meine Ausbeute dort nicht sehr hoch. Es bleibt also spannend. 

*Edit:* Äußerst schöne Berichte in den letzten Tagen hier.  Tagsüber Biken und Abends Bier, da bleibt nicht viel Zeit für Kommentare. Hatte fast eine digitale Entschleunigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Äußerst schöne Berichte in den letzten Tagen hier.  Tagsüber Biken und Abends Bier, da bleibt nicht viel Zeit für Kommentare. Hatte fast eine digitale Entschleunigung.



Das gebe ich gerne zurück leider Teilen ein Großteil der Leute ihre Touren nur noch per WhatsApp oder Facebook. Dabei wäre das hier im Forum ein echt toller Fundus wo viele andere auch profitieren könnten statt in geschlossenen Gruppen. Schade aber so ist das heutzutage halt wohl. Da müssen wir drei weiter die Gilde der Hofberichterstatter aufrecht erhalten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2017)

*Rolleur zur Doofer .... eeeeeh Drover Heide *

Heute s ins Flachland. Das ist von meiner Heimat aus in nördlicher Richtung. Da siehste Monatgs wer Sonntags zu besuch kommt .... egal zum rollen issat jut da. Wenn da nich de Buure wären. Denn de Buure ham de Janzen Feldwäsch ömjeplösch ... heisst es sprattelt nur so von hinten anne Buchse. So richtig schöne braune Köttel ... verboten sieht dat aus.

Hier an der Matthes Stele bei Schwerfe





Bis zu r Drover Heide gibs aber auch gar nix zu Berichten. Nur wiederliche Feldwegssprattelei. Als ich dann da war entpuppten sich vermeindliche Trails als Fahrwege. Immerhin konnte man rechts davon mal über Holz daher dämmeln. Ansonsten ganz nett hier.
Immerhin fand ich noch nen ganz netten Trail runter nach Drove





In Drove suchte ich die #42-Burg Drove auf. Die gehört mit Baujahr 1728 eher zu den "Neubauten" 





Weiter ging's rüber zur Rur. Da fragt man sich echt manchmal ob man nich am Amazonas ist ...





Nicht weit weg liegt Untermaubach mit der #43 - Burg Untermaubach diese wurde mitte des zwölften Jahrhunderts von Graf Adalbert gegründet. Schon was älter also. Im 2.WK wurde sie bei der Schlacht um Hürtgenwald ziemlich zerschossen. Doch der Graf von Spee ( ob der was mit dem Waschmittel gemeinsam hat ?  ) baute sie wieder auf und erhilt 1998 sogar dafür den Denkmalpreis





Burgentechnisch war ich somit für heute durch. Deshalb erkundete ich noch eine naheliegende gestrichelte Linie die ich noch nicht kannte. 
Am Hochkopf hatte ich oberhalb von Untermaubach was in der Karte gesehen. Entpuppte sich dann sogar alsschön schmaler ausgesetzter Trail ...





.... von dem man auch herrlich ins Tal gucken konnte











Den Abgang hatte ich mir jedoch etwas anders vorgestellt. Der entpuppte sich als sehr herb bzw. für mich als nicht fahrbar heraus. Steil eng, über rutschige Treppen musste ich Heidi ins Tal geleiten





Bisschen schleppen gehört ja auch dazu  Damit war der nette Teil der Runde auch schon wieder vorbei. Da es nieselte dämmelte ich auf Radwegen gen Heimat. Aus Üdingen heraus fing es dann richtig an zu giessen. Ich mal wieder keine Regenbekleidung dabei da der Wetterbericht bis Mittag trocken vorrausgesagt hatte *HMPF !!!! Egal moss me durch. Bis Floisdorf wechselte das Wetter dann noch drei mal ... Sonne ...Regen ....Sonne ... Regen ... Sonne ... dann ging's über einen ganz netten Wiesen-Pfad zur Hubertuskapelle





Dort oben wurde den Bikeheiligen gehuldigt .... zum Dank schickten sie mir noch eine Regenfront auf den pelz welche mich zwischen Eicks und Kommern ereilte. Egal war ja dann zu Hause ... pitschnass 





Nach gut 60km freute ich mich dann um so mehr auf ne heiße Dusche, der Regen kann auch seine Vorteile haben  ​


----------



## jmr-biking (15. September 2017)

Kaffee mit Honig, Milch mit Honig... meine Erkältung lässt langsam wieder nach. Die Indian Summer Tour wurde heute kurzfristig abgesagt, also werde ich am Sonntag morgen einen Burg-Geheimtipp bei mir um die Ecke anfahren.


----------



## Pete04 (15. September 2017)

Wenn ick diese hämische Selfie-Visage schon seh' Die Häme über den weiterschnellenden Castlecounter jeht übber beide Backen!
JEDOCH: Blitzsaubere Pics, ordentlich Wechselbäder (beim Nieselrähn starten iss fritte, reinbiken fühlt sich anders an!) und mal
wieder 'nen Schlenker inne andere Directione gedreht - Chapeau, mein Neid sei Dir jewiss! Noch Yak's inne Heide?
Stay am Drücker, der Pete.  ...bei soviel Wetta-Undank darf mers mal über Scheinheilije nachdenken...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2017)

Ne weder Yaks noch sonstige Büffeltz gesichtet


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2017)

*Ritas kleine Schritte 2017*

Nochmal aus aktuellem Anslass nach vorne geholt:






Da ich noch familiäre Verpflichtungen habe werde ich wohl schon zwischen 8 Uhr und 9 Uhr an den Start rollen und dann die 53er unter Heidi's Räder nehmen


----------



## jmr-biking (16. September 2017)

Hab einen Freistart beim Eifelsteiglauf, den ich wohl wahrnehmen werde. Der ehemals erste Termin hätte mir besser gepasst.  Na dann halt nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2017)

*Sibirischer Sommer in Nettersheim *

Was für ein Schock am Freitag ! Da hat unser lieber Freund Andre uns einfach die Sonntagstour gestrichen !




Da mussten wir erstmal alle kräftig ....




Schnell wahrten wir jedoch wieder die Fassung und schmiedeten einen Ersatzplan. Wir trauten uns trotzdem in die Wälder um den Nettersheimer Gletscher. Vier recken traten morgens um 08:30 Uhr dann an. Nachdem der Youngster die örtliche Bäckerei geplündert hatte ging's dann bei geschmeidigen 6°C los
Hinten dran: Youngster, Steigeisen und Meff




Beim Ersteigen der Stolzenscharte wären wir fast erfroren, ein glück das es bergauf ging




So traten wir einen Trail nach dem anderen Weg. Man munkelt das Steigeisen hätte einen verweigert, das konnte aber nur als kurzer Verfahrer gewertet werden. Am Eifelblick am Eifelsteig machten wir Pause. Dort standen uns ob der schönen Landschaft ....




...die Münder auf wären sie nicht kurz vorher am Gletscher zugefroren




Weiter rappelten wir einen Trail nach dem andern hinunter. Ganz schön schmierig war das teilwese. Aber geil !Geil war dann auch einer der letzten Trails des Tages. Das Wurzelgemetzel am Küchelerheck macht immer wieder Laune, auch bei nassen Wurzel !












Hier machten wir nochmal eine Notfallübung. Ich warf mich für die Recken in den Dreck. Sowas ist immer wieder wichtig, war hier nicht zuletzt bzw. vor ein paar Jahren ....ich glaube es war 2011 ... eine überregional bekannte Bikegröße fies gestürzt. Hier liegt er im Gemüse der Hubi




Da mich aber keiner retten und ich nicht erfrieren wollte ging's zum nächsten Highlight. Bekannte Bikegrößen würden es als Schüsselstelle bezeichnen, bekannte Rebellengruppen würden es erst gar nicht fahren können, uns hält sowas nicht auf. Treppe runter und drüber über die Steine ...


 



Damit war der Drops gelutscht, Ende Gelände, Aus die Maus. Alles erreicht was man im Leben erreichen kann ... oder so ähnlich. Es ging zu Ende, wir hatten den Nettersheimer Gletscher besiegt. Schon wieder, so ein Jammer. Auf dem Volksfest in Nettersheim liessen wir uns bei dicke Backenmusik dann noch einen ausgeben .... feine Runde die Herren !​


----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2017)

Ein Köter in Cyan! Da hatt wohl Kümmersch bald schnelles Netz vonne Telekom! Dett Sturzpic hielt ich für "Ameisenzählung" -
kleine Nebeneinnahmen vom NABU verbessern ett Taschengeld ja nachweislich..... Watt hatt den Compagnero André für Sicherheitsbedenken - wenn's nitt de Köters waren! liegengebliebene Frühstücksbeutel vom IS auffe Pace? Herausgekommen jedenfalls ein fein mannisch betontes Toürchen mit Eifeler Landmännergeschmäckle! Ich durft nur Feuastelle und retour mit schweigendem Fahrgast;
vonne ehemaligen Droppline gegenüber iss aber wohl nix mehr aktiv.... jegönnt, abba auch jeneidet, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ein Köter in Cyan! Da hatt wohl Kümmersch bald schnelles Netz vonne Telekom!


matchworn vom heiligen Tünn aus den Ende 80er 
Da waren die Altinternationalen vom FC mal in Kümmern, seither halte ich es in ehren 



Pete04 schrieb:


> Dett Sturzpic hielt ich für "Ameisenzählung" -
> kleine Nebeneinnahmen vom NABU verbessern ett Taschengeld ja nachweislich


Alles nur gestellt,Ameisen gibt's am Gletscher nich 



Pete04 schrieb:


> Watt hatt den Compagnero André für Sicherheitsbedenken - wenn's nitt de Köters waren! liegengebliebene Frühstücksbeutel vom IS auffe Pace


War schon ok das abzusagen. Sicherheitsbedenken war was komisch formuliert aber nach dem ganzen Regen der letzten Tage hätten zu viele kleine Stollen nur et Geläuf zerstört. So wardat schon ok, "zum Schutze des Trails". War auch sonst  keener unnerwechs.
Da merkt man halt wer wirklich auffe Natur achtet oder einfach nur Rebell sein will !  



Pete04 schrieb:


> Ich durft nur Feuastelle und retour mit schweigendem Fahrgast;
> vonne ehemaligen Droppline gegenüber iss aber wohl nix mehr aktiv.... jegönnt, abba auch jeneidet, der Pete


Na wenigstens nit allein ! De Dropline geht nimma gut.Oben rum aber schon.Leider haben auch hier die Rebellen zugeschlagen und den Trail für sich entdeckt. 99% von denen kann sowas eh nich "artgerecht" befahren. Wollen aber am 3.10. da mit 100 Mann runter eieren. Da kann der Erbauer sich dann nur  die Aufmerksamkeit bedanken wenn se ihm dat Dingen breit gehauen haben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2017)

Ahso ... DIE hätt ich fast verjessen

#44 - Burg Marmagen - DIE Burg am Gletscher  1297 erstmals erwähnt, fristet sie ein kümmerliches da sein neben dem Kloster Steinfeld.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2017)

Was da oben bei euch alles als Burg gilt?!? Der Kerneifelaner würde dazu eher altes Bauerhaus mit Scheune sagen. Erkennen kann man die Burg ja nur an den vergitterten Fenstern. War wohl mal der Kerker für das sündiges Gesindel, damals schon mit Fernsehempfang und Telefon.   Fortschrittlich und human im Strafvollzug war er ja schon, der Konrad von Marmagen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2017)

Ich muss leider umdisponieren da ich Donnerstag einen Termin verpennt hatte. Daher jetzt für Mittwoch etwas später:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16550


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2017)

Hast du die Tour geändert? Stand da nicht was von Kall?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2017)

Ja, da ich aber Mittwoch nicht so früh starten kann passt das dann nicht mehr, die Tour wäre etwas länger gewesen vom zeitlichen
Die Kaller Runde könnt eich nächste Woche nochmal kredenzen wenn ich zeitig Mittwoch rauskomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ahso ... DIE hätt ich fast verjessen
> 
> #44 - Burg Marmagen - DIE Burg am Gletscher  1297 erstmals erwähnt, fristet sie ein kümmerliches da sein neben dem Kloster Steinfeld.


He widd mer fachjerecht bedrisse! Am sojenannten Objekt 44 habich mal Wildcams verbaut um nachzuweisen datt de Großeltern vonne
Steffi den Schober bewohnen! MARMAGEN! Da jibbet doch nur die Neo-Bauhaus-Reha-Bursch! Wer da auf Wegezoll hoffte hat doch
im Start-Up-Projekt Burg schon im ersten Vierteljahr seinen Zossen zu Rheinischem Suurbroode verärbig! Vorsichtshalber google ich
mal Reh- und Saumagen, nitt datt da auch noch die "derer von Jülich" Bauwerke gefakenewst haben die schon zur Mitgift des Hörrn Hübi
gehören...Kötererbe eng im Blick, tut der Pete den nächsten Click!


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja, da ich aber Mittwoch nicht so früh starten kann passt das dann nicht mehr, die Tour wäre etwas länger gewesen vom zeitlichen
> Die Kaller Runde könnt eich nächste Woche nochmal kredenzen wenn ich zeitig Mittwoch rauskomme


Da hab ich noch keinen Arbeitsplan [emoji17] .
Do wäre aber auch bei mir problematisch geworden da meine Frau einen Termin hat
...
Je nach dem geht es so für mich noch Mal zum bundsandstein... Nein nicht beim unaussprechlichen Dorf...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich muss leider umdisponieren da ich Donnerstag einen Termin verpennt hatte. Daher jetzt für Mittwoch etwas später:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16550



Jetzt bin ich dank Erkältung ganz raus !
ACHTUNG TOUR IST ABJESACHT 

Wiederholung wahrscheinlich nächste Woche


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2017)

Beste Jenesung in den Sinai der Voreifel! Möge Fencheltee dein Haupt lüften!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2017)

*Rando Elsenborn *

Belgien ... immer eine Reise wert! Heute stand eine Randonnee ( in Deutschland auch CTF genannt ) in Elsenborn an. Dort veranstalten Ritas kleine Schritte für Malawi VoG jedes Jahr eine Ausfahrt für den guten Zweck. Der Erlös geht an die Organisation wovon in Afrika Projekte wie Wasserversorgung und Landwirtschaft realisiert werden. Früh morgens um halb acht gings zu Hause schon los.



 
_Schon die Anreise hatte sich für diesen Anblick gelohnt ... Hammer_ 

In Elsenborn angekommen traf ich mich mit @spitfire4 , einem Forumskumpanen mit dem ich schon einige erstklassige Tourtipps ausgetauscht habe. Nach langem Anlauf wollten wir heute endlich mal ne Runde zusammen drehen. Hat gepasst, wir standen jedenfalls pünktlich wie die Maurer um halb Neun am Start ... wenn da nicht noch ne Scheibenbremse zu justieren gewesen wäre. Schnell war das erledigt und es ging auf die Loipe .... eeeeh Piste. Wir hatten uns die 53er ausgeguckt.



 
_Scheibenbremsen wollen zentriert sein ...sonst nervt es gewaltig ! _




_Die Loipe_

Im seichten auf und ab dämmelten wir über den Truppenübungsplatz. Der ist nur für dieses Event mit dem MTB befahrbar, schon alleine deswegen ist es hier immer eine Reise wert. Der hatte auch so manche Überraschung für uns parat. Einerseits epische Landschaft andererseits epische Schlammlöcher !



 
_Genau draum heisst es "Altweibersommer" oder? _



 
_Watt geil oder ? _



 
_Kann man sich gar nicht satt genug dran sehen ! _

So buchsierten wir uns durchs Gemüse. Dabei lag zunächst die größte Schwierigkeit darin KEINE nassen Füsse zu bekommen was uns BEIDEN nicht gelang



 
_Noch umkurvt er gekonnt die Löcher ..... _



 
_...zusammen mit dem Nebel eine tolle Stimmung ..... _



 
_.... um wenig später saftig einzuparken ..... _



 
_... hier die hab ich noch geschafft, wenig später waren meine Quanten auch nass. _



 
_Da musste man schon ordentlich zirkeln um ne halbwegs trockene durchfahrt zu finden _



 
_mud puddle highway done ! erstmal trocken legen _

Man war das ne Gaudi.Aber auch die belgischen Spazierstöcke remmelten sich reihenweise in den Löchern fest. Gutes Training für die Lachmuskeln. Sodämmelten wir gen Deutsche Grenze und überschritten diese auch. Dort gabs dann auch ein paar kleine feinde Pfade. Wir tauchten ins Perlenbachtal ein wo's auch das erste mal was zwischen die Kauleisten gab.



 
_Auf dem Weg ins Perlenbachtal .. herrlich ! _



 
_Landschaft wohin man schaut  _



 
_Ein altbekannten Trail bei Gut Heistert gabs auch _



 
_Wald ! _



 
_Das endgeile Wetter gab natürlich auch alles zum herrlich Touürschjen dazu _

Nach dem Schmankerl Perlenbachtalverliessen wir Deutscheland um wieder in den Truppenübungsplatz einzutauchen. Doch vorher hatten uns die Bämmesse noch ein ddeftiges Brett vornn Latz geknallt. Bei Kalterherrberge mussten wir ne Trailrampe rauf die wir nur schiebend meistern konnten. Oben mal kurz Luft geschnappt dann gings weiter



 
_Einfach zu schnell ...selbst beim schieben  _

Auf dem Truppenübungsplatz nahmen wir noch das ein oder andere Schlammloch mit um uns dann nochmal zu verpflegen. Hinter der Verpflegung hatten wir leichten Orientierungsverlust, irgendwo waren wir falsch abgebogen.Egal, wir bauten den offiziellen cc Trail am Munidepot ein und schwupps waren wir wieder "on track". Der Rest präsentierte sich nochmal richtig lecker.Über typisch belgische Wurzelpfädchen dämmelten wir die letzten Kilometer runter.



 
_Sonne, Trails, Schlammlöcher .. was will man mehr, da kommt Freude auf _



 
_Volle Deckung _

Näh watt ein feines Touürschjen, leider schon wieder zu Ende. Da hat mal alles gepasst. Sonne, Trails, Schlammlöcher Gaudi und beste Gesellschaft. So lässt man sich gern am Sonntagvormittag verwöhnen .........meinen Dank an @spitfire4 für die Kurzweil unterwechs ... gerne wieder )​


----------



## laspirit2014 (24. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Ritas kleine Schritte 2017*
> 
> Nochmal aus aktuellem Anslass nach vorne geholt:
> 
> ...



Haben unsere Bikes erfolgreich auf Amphibientauglichkeit getestet  und diese Runde mit einer Tour gestern und Ubernachtung auf einem schönen Camping in Bruyeres komplettiert.  War ein super Wochenende. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2017)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Haben unsere Bikes erfolgreich auf Amphibientauglichkeit getestet  und diese Runde mit einer Tour gestern und Ubernachtung auf einem schönen Camping in Bruyeres komplettiert.  War ein super Wochenende. Danke für den Tipp



Das ist malne Gute Idee ...zwei Tage belgische Wutzele & Waggesse könnt ich mir auch nochmal reindämmeln vor allem wenn man beide Tage son Hamma Wettah hat


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2017)

Goile Bilder, Hubert.

Ich hab's mal wieder total verpennt, dabei hattest du die Sache doch angekündigt. Allerdings hätte das mit der Wählerei nicht hingehauen (das nächste Mal mach ich Briefwahl)
Und bei meinem Gedächtnis, welches ungefähr dem einer Stubenfliege ähnelt, müßtest du mir beim nächsten Event dann noch einmal eine Nachricht zukommen lassen....und zwar ca. 0,5 Sekunden vor dem Startzeitpunkt.


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. September 2017)

...epische Schlammlöcher! 

Boah eh, wo warst du den unterwegs, brauchte mir heute nur den Staub abklopfen.


----------



## laspirit2014 (24. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das ist malne Gute Idee ...zwei Tage belgische Wutzele & Waggesse könnt ich mir auch nochmal reindämmeln vor allem wenn man beide Tage son Hamma Wettah hat



YESSS, Wurzeln satt und den höchsten Wasserfall Belgiens haben wir auch gesehen   Sehr, sehr schönes Bike-Gebiet (warum waren wir da nicht schon öfter?) 
Gewählt haben wir dann kurzfristig direkt im Rathaus am Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2017)

Handlampe schrieb:


> müßtest du mir beim nächsten Event dann noch einmal eine Nachricht zukommen lassen....und zwar ca. 0,5 Sekunden vor dem Startzeitpunkt



geht klar


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2017)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> YESSS, Wurzeln satt und den höchsten Wasserfall Belgiens haben wir auch gesehen   Sehr, sehr schönes Bike-Gebiet (warum waren wir da nicht schon öfter?)
> Gewählt haben wir dann kurzfristig direkt im Rathaus am Donnerstag



Bayehon ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2017)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...epische Schlammlöcher!
> 
> Boah eh, wo warst du den unterwegs, brauchte mir heute nur den Staub abklopfen.



Für die Belgier wäre das Vischeltal ein furztrockenes Loch


----------



## laspirit2014 (24. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bayehon ?



Genau...Und die Hass-Rampen haben die da...alter Schwede


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2017)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Genau...Und die Hass-Rampen haben die da...alter Schwede



Aber geil


----------



## laspirit2014 (24. September 2017)

Um es mit den Worten eines bekannten Piraten zu sagen: Wir waren die langsamsten Biker, die sie dort heute gesehen, aber sie haben uns gesehen!!!


----------



## Pete04 (24. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... hier die hab ich noch geschafft, wenig später waren meine Quanten auch nass.


 Siehe auch: "Quantentheorie"! (_Quantensprung_ spar ich mir für deinen nächsten Besuch im Bikepark....)
Stimmt, wettermässig hat Rita eigentlich immer den Finger drauf - um so schöner datt ett auch beim späten Event gepasst hat....
Datt Pic "Altweibersommer" iss der Hammä, ich dacht' ett wäre 'ne Schlachtszene aussem "Letzten Samurai"...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Datt Pic "Altweibersommer" iss der Hammä, ich dacht' ett wäre 'ne Schlachtszene aussem "Letzten Samurai"...



Dat hat der Feuerspucker @spitfire4 jemacht die alte Romantiksau


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2017)

Nachdem mich letzte Woche die Rüsselseuche niedergestreckt hatte, diese Woche ein neuer Versuch:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16558


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. September 2017)

Moin, so ich bin wieder trocken 
Boah was für ein geiler Tag  Tolle Strecke, mega Panorama, super Begleitung. 
Abba das nächste mal nimm ich doch das passende Gerät. Es wäre def. die besser Wahl gewesen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2017)

*++++ EILMELDUNG: 4 Schwerverletzte bei Mountainbiketour in der Eifel ++++*

Zu einer wilden Rangelei kam es gestern am heiligen Berg in der Eifel. 5 Mountainbiker hatten diesen erklommen und während einer Pause eskalierte ein Streit. Grund ist wohl die zunehmende Knappheit an Mountainbikes mit 26 Zoll Reifenmaß. Wurden Fahrer eines solchen Mountainbikes noch vor wenigen Jahren belächelt so gelten diese Bikes heute als echte Rarität und Exklusivität. Die Gängigen Modelle mit 27,5 und 29 Zoll Reifen sorgen immer wieder für Verdruss bei den Bikern. Leider konnten auch die Neuentwicklungen nicht die fahrerischen Defizite ausgleichen und somit kam es immer wieder zu stolpereien auf den Trails. Die Nachfrage nach wendigen 26ern stieg die letzten Jahre daher rasant in die Höhe. Der Guide, ein gewisser Hubert H. aus K. bei M. in der Eifel versuchte noch zu schlichten doch leider wollte keiner der Endurohipster zurückstecken. Daraufhin fügten sich die vier Aspiranten schwerste Verletzungen zu. Der Guide wusste sich nicht anders zu helfen als die Polizei aus dem Ortsnahen Hengäsch zur Hilfe zu rufen. Die Aspiranten wurden sofort Notärztlich versorgt und sind mittlerweile wieder wohlauf. Der Landesinnenminister erwägt ein Bittgesuch bei der Bikeindustrie wieder 26 Zoll Bikes zu produzieren 




_Skandal am heiligen Berg_​


----------



## DasLangeElend (27. September 2017)

Das Radl braucht etwas mehr Schwarz, dass es zum Outfit passt... Rahmentasche vielleicht?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Das Radl braucht etwas mehr Schwarz, dass es zum Outfit passt... Rahmentasche vielleicht?



Schwarze RS Pike .... liesse ich mir auch schenken


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schwarze RS Pike .... liesse ich mir auch schenken


Rcz hatte die die Tage für 369€.. neu...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Rcz hatte die die Tage für 369€.. neu...



immer noch aber leida 27.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbewohner (28. September 2017)

[




_Skandal am heiligen Berg_​[/QUOTE]
....geiles Pic, Hubi


----------



## delphi1507 (28. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> immer noch aber leida 27.5


Ach da war ja was


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2017)

Wobei scaled sizing war ja auch mal trendig ....


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. September 2017)

Grandios Hubi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2017)

Sonntag Vormittag öffnet sich laut Wetterprognose das einzige mal am Wochenende die Wolkendecke von daher .....

... wer Lust & Zeit hat: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16558


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. September 2017)

Schade Herr Kachelmann. Da kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. September 2017)

Muss ich abklären...


----------



## Pete04 (28. September 2017)

Des Geistes Kind - mittig, bedächtig - die Hubimannen haun' sich prächtig! Tolle Toystory!
Wisch mir gerade de Tränen ausse Augen, supa-26-geht-steil-Idee!!!


----------



## sibu (29. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sonntag Vormittag öffnet sich laut Wetterprognose das einzige mal am Wochenende die Wolkendecke von daher .....
> 
> ... wer Lust & Zeit hat: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16558


Wenn der Regen morgen wie versprochen kommt, trocknen die Trails dann bis Sonntag halbwegs ab?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2017)

Da der Boden momentan eh sehr trocken ist gehe ich davon aus das der viel Regen aufnehmen kann. Wird aber sicherlich hier und da auch Feuchtigkeit von unten an den Pöppes geben. Es gibt kürzere Stellen die können bei Nässe rutschig werden, das entscheiden wir aber situativ vor Ort ob machbar oder nicht.

Wenn die Frage in Richtung Material abzielt: ich bin das auch schonmal mit Hardtail & Nobby Nic bei Nässe gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (29. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da der Boden momentan eh sehr trocken ist gehe ich davon aus das der viel Regen aufnehmen kann. Wird aber sicherlich hier und da auch Feuchtigkeit von unten an den Pöppes geben. Es gibt kürzere Stellen die können bei Nässe rutschig werden, das entscheiden wir aber situativ vor Ort ob machbar oder nicht.
> 
> Wenn die Frage in Richtung Material abzielt: ich bin das auch schonmal mit Hardtail & Nobby Nic bei Nässe gefahren


Die Materialfrage stellt sich bei mir nicht: Trekker mit 32er Straßenreifen. Trocken ganz ok, aber Nässe mag der gar nicht. Die Herbstreifen gibt es erst im Oktober.







Die Vorhersage ist meist sehr großzügig, was die Menge angeht, aber wenn von den 15 mm nur 10 fallen sollten, ist das üppig.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2017)

Aufgrund des natürlichen Gefälles werden sicherlich keine Pfützen auf den Trails stehen .... 
Hab da leider keine ErFahrungswerte was son Trekkingrädchen angeht könnte mir aber vorstellen das es in der tat hier und da etwas rutschig damit wird


----------



## sun909 (29. September 2017)

Hi Hubi,
für mich leider einen Hauch zu früh am Sonntag 
Grüße und viel Spaß!


----------



## sibu (29. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aufgrund des natürlichen Gefälles werden sicherlich keine Pfützen auf den Trails stehen ....
> Hab da leider keine ErFahrungswerte was son Trekkingrädchen angeht könnte mir aber vorstellen das es in der tat hier und da etwas rutschig damit wird


Ich warte mal den morgigen Tag ab ...


----------



## delphi1507 (29. September 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich warte mal den morgigen Tag ab ...


Rutschiger wird als auf Johns Tour nach moselkern wird es kaum werden, da ich annehme das es unter anderem von der Burg der stolzen (die mit den brotleibern über die Hängebrücke) geht werden einige Wurzeln dabei sein, traue dir das aber fahrtechnisch zu. All zu tief dürfte der Boden zumindest dort nicht werden.. 

@ Guide gehe ich Recht der Annahme daß die Streckenführung dann Richtung Gemünd führt ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> @ Guide gehe ich Recht der Annahme daß die Streckenführung dann Richtung Gemünd führt ?



Ist korrekt, aber Stolzenburg ist eigentlich nicht drin.bewegen uns eher im Dreieck Kall,Gemünd,Olef
Je nachdem wenn noch Zeit&Lust ist könnte man das aber nach em letzten Trail noch dran hängen, das kann dann aber die Gruppe kurzfristig entscheiden. Wären ca. 10km on Top


----------



## delphi1507 (29. September 2017)

Das S3 hatte mich auf die Burg gebracht.. bin Mal auf die anderen Sachen gespannt.. weiß zwar wo sie liegen, aber da war ich noch nicht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2017)

Es gibt sogar eine S5 Stelle  wenn man das mal probieren möchte


----------



## delphi1507 (29. September 2017)

Hatte ich an der Lahn die Tage... Habe gerne abgekkettert...  Aber anschauen geht immer [emoji12]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (30. September 2017)

Bei Bedarf gibbet vom Hubi auch noch Blutmond und Wurmlöcher - bitte bei Anmeldung buchen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2017)

...


----------



## Trekki (4. Oktober 2017)

Insgesamt gab's 4 Gruppen, in "meiner" kann ich den Guides (einer vorne, einer hinten) nichts vorwerfen - ausser dass wir zu viele für 2 Guides waren. Ca. 25 Mitfahrer, habe aber nicht durchgezählt.
Ich selbst fuhr meist in der 3..5 Reihe, konnte den Frontguide Marc also gut beobachten und hören. Der Marc hat zwar gut Gas gegeben, aber auch bei Begegnungen sich bemerkbar gemacht und auch Tempo raus genommen. Eine so enge Situation, wie oben beschrieben, hatten wir nicht. Der Backguide wurde ca. alle 10min angepingt, er war immer hinten.

Die Fahrtechnik der Mitfahrer um mich herum entspricht genau dem, was oben beschrieben wird. Mir wurde teilweise übel beim Anblick. Ganz am Anfang mussten wir eine Bordsteinkante hoch und 2m später 3 Treppenstufen runter. Der vor mir hat beides brav geschoben aber dann direkt hinter dem Ende der Treppe das Rad quer gestellt um bequem aufsteigen zu können. Am Freilichtmuseum wurden Kurven als Serpentinen angekündigt, bei mir im vorderern Drittel wurden diese Kurven dann auch brav mit blockierten Hinterrad geschreddert. Jedoch im Schneckentempo.
Ja, ich habe auch Mitfahrer freundlich auf deren Verhalten angesprochen. Antwort: schweigen.
Die Radrebellen habe ich auch angeschrieben.

Insgesamt hat mir die Tour aber Spass gemacht. Diese Bewertung betrifft aber das Gesamtpaket mit phänomenäler Verpflegung und weil ich mir eine private Tagestour aus der Veranstaltung gemacht habe.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. Oktober 2017)

Diese Rudelfahrerei ist echt unfassbar. Hubi wenn mir das passiert wäre mit den Kindern, und jetzt kann jeder von mir denken was er will, hätte es eine auf die Zwölf gegeben. Und dann hätte ich gesagt das nenn ich Gutes Timing.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Oktober 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Diese Rudelfahrerei ist echt unfassbar. Hubi wenn mir das passiert wäre mit den Kindern, und jetzt kann jeder von mir denken was er will, hätte es eine auf die Zwölf gegeben. Und dann hätte ich gesagt das nenn ich Gutes Timing.


Ebenfalls gut das ich nicht dort unterwegs war... Ich glaube bei der Fahrweise hätte ich als Teilnehmer abgebrochen... wäre ich zu Fuß und meine Kinder mit Rad/Laufrad da unterwegs gewesen.... Ich glaube da wären einige unfreiwillig abgestiegen.... Hätte ich meinen 2 jährigen mit Laufrad wie gestern im Wald mit dem Rad begleitet, hatte ich die Jungs allesamt gestellt... 
Und ja auch ich bin nicht langsam auf dem Trail unterwegs aber sobald andere Nutzer auftauchen wird gebremst und wenn Notwendig angehalten! 

Warum nur höre ich egal mit wem ich rede über den Rebellen immer nur das gleiche? Der Name Rebellen scheint mehr als passend! Rebellieren und handeln gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand...


----------



## Trekki (4. Oktober 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2017)

...


----------



## H-P (4. Oktober 2017)

Kenne die Radrebellen nicht, hört sich aber nicht so gut an so wie der Hubert über sie berichtet.

Was ich aber auch nicht so dolle finde, hier hinter dem PC zu drohen, das es was auf die Zwölf gibt, ohne dabei gewesen zu sein und ohne zu wissen wem man dann letztendlich vor sich hat...das könnte je nachdem ein ordentliches Echo geben.

Aber nix für ungut, bei dem ein oder anderen ist auch jedes Wort irgendwann zuviel, finde nur das drohen am PC immer etwas abenteuerlich.


----------



## medienmensch (4. Oktober 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Die Radrebellen habe ich auch angeschrieben.


...wir antworten auch gern. http://rad-rebellen.de/2017/09/anfahrt-waldlife/

Das deine Kinder in Gefahr waren tut mir leid, bleibt für mich aber schwer nachvollziehbar, da bei uns selber viele Familienväter und -mütter mitfahren und wir auch Kinder haben.

Beste Grüße,
Mario


----------



## Trekki (4. Oktober 2017)

medienmensch schrieb:


> ...wir antworten auch gern. http://rad-rebellen.de/2017/09/anfahrt-waldlife/


Danke für die ausführliche Antwort und Deine Einladung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2017)

...


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2017)

Was ich wirklich ne Katastrophe für alle Biker in der Region finde ist, wenn auf für Gruppenaktivitäten nicht genehmigungsfähigen Strecken mit grüner Farbe markiert wird, dass dort eine Veranstaltung stattgefunden hat.
Wir haben vom RSV Euskirchen vor einigen Jahren versucht, eine CTF auf die Beine zu stellen und sind nach abgeschlossenem Genehmigungsverfahren zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass so etwas für Biker unattraktiv ist: es werden nur Wege gemäß der Definition der Forstbehörden genehmigt (also: ganzjährig mit einem Forstfahrzeug befahrbar, Forstfahrzeug meint hier einen gewöhnlichen PKW, keinen Allradler!).
Seit Jahren engagiere ich mich auch als Tourguide (Ausbildung als Trailscout bei der DIMB) bei Liteviller & Friends-Veranstaltungen und der DIMB. Es gibt Guidingregeln, die ein auskömmliches Nebeneinander der verschiedenen Waldnutzer ermöglichen, auf diese hat Hubert bereits oben verwiesen.
Zentral:
- keine Selbst- und Fremdgefährdung (also: dem Können angepasste Streckenwahl),
- der Wanderer hat Vorfahrt (weil: langsamer),
- es dürfen keinerlei Spuren hinterlassen werden (Bremsspuren, aber erst recht keine Markierungen!!!)

Das bedeutet aber gerade bei ungeübten Fahrern zwingend, dass die Guides ihre Gruppe im Blick und im Griff haben. Wir fahren mit 8-10 Leuten mit mind. 2 Guides, neuralgische Stellen werden gesichert, Leute werden auch mal zum Schieben verdonnert wenn sie das Bremsen nicht beherrschen, auf jeden Fall aber zum sofortigen Beseitigen von Bremsspuren.
Wir schulen Jugendliche auch im RSV Euskirchen und seinem Umfeld zum Nachhaltigen Umgang mit der Ressource Wald und Trails.

Das hier an den Tag gelegte Verhalten ist nicht rebellisch sondern in dieser Form a-sozial, weil es das Ansehen unseres Sports in der Bevölkerung und bei der Wald-Lobby nachhaltig schädigt und letztlich zu Lasten aller Biker geht, die die Trails gerne weiter unter Beachtung der Regeln nutzen wollen. Sonst drohen uns Streckensperrungen (siehe Dutch Mountains) oder Zerstörungen von Trails (siehe Ameisentrail). Da kann ich gut drauf verzichten.

BTW: habt ihr euch eigentlich mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, was passiert wenn was passiert?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Den Rest habe ich *im verlinkten Beitrag auf Eurer Page geantwortet*.



Der vielleicht auch irgendwann zu lesen ist wenn er denn die Zensur überlebt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Oktober 2017)

Wie kann es überhaupt sein das ein Verein einfach so eine Veranstaltung durchführt, ich geh mal davon aus keine offizielle Genehmigung für diese Streckenführung hat, sogar Streckenführungen mit Farbe markiert, da ca. 100 Leute durchjagt und am Ende jeder sagt das war schick ? Das müsste doch Folgen haben.  In anderen Regionen werden keine CTFs mehr angeboten weil es kaum noch Genehmigungen gibt so z.B. im Grenzgebiet zu Holland. Oder läuft das alles unter dem Deckmantel geführte MTB-Tour ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Wie kann es überhaupt sein das ein Verein einfach so eine Veranstaltung durchführt, ich geh mal davon aus keine offizielle Genehmigung für diese Streckenführung hat, sogar Streckenführungen mit Farbe markiert, da ca. 100 Leute durchjagt und am Ende jeder sagt das war schick ? Das müsste doch Folgen haben.  In anderen Regionen werden keine CTFs mehr angeboten weil es kaum noch Genehmigungen gibt so z.B. im Grenzgebiet zu Holland. Oder läuft das alles unter dem Deckmantel geführte MTB-Tour ?



Ist genehmigungspflichtig ... eigentlich 
siehe LFoG §2 Abs.(4)


----------



## DasLangeElend (5. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> eigentlich



Und da sollten wir auch, egal wie sehr man sich jetzt über irgendwas ärgert, kein Fass aufmachen. Sonst gibt es keine SAU Tour mehr, keine G-Weihnacht, ... Keiner, kein SIT, kein MTB.Expert, ,.. hat ne Genehmigung für sein Tun. Aber wenn einer mit dem Beinpinkeln anfängt hört das nie wieder auf. Und ein ganz wenig gesunden Menschenverstand traue ich doch noch jedem zu... naja fast jedem. 

Ich glaube einfach mal dran, dass auch die Rebellen etwas vom Ansturm überrascht waren und sich auch gefreut hätten, wenn da Leute mit besseren Manieren aufgeschlagen wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Und da sollten wir auch, egal wie sehr man sich jetzt über irgendwas ärgert, kein Fass aufmachen. Sonst gibt es keine SAU Tour mehr, keine G-Weihnacht, ... Keiner, kein SIT, kein MTB.Expert, ,.. hat ne Genehmigung für sein Tun. Aber wenn einer mit dem Beinpinkeln anfängt hört das nie wieder auf. Und ein ganz wenig gesunden Menschenverstand traue ich doch noch jedem zu... naja fast jedem.
> 
> Ich glaube einfach mal dran, dass auch die Rebellen etwas vom Ansturm überrascht waren und sich auch gefreut hätten, wenn da Leute mit besseren Manieren aufgeschlagen wären.



Dacor   Wenn mir dran gelegen wäre das Fass aufzumachen welches du wahrscheinlich meinst hätte ich das schon lange tun können.
Wobei einen gravierenden Unterschied zu SAU und G-Weihnacht gibt: kostenlos ! da gibt es kleine aber feine unterschiede im Gesetz
Bezüglich des Ansturms kann ich nur sagen: nein waren Sie nicht ! Teilnehmerzahlen dieser Art sind normal bei deren Events


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ist genehmigungspflichtig ... eigentlich
> siehe LFoG §2 Abs.(4)


Machen wir keine Umweltbildung? [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke wir sollten die Pragraphenreiterei beerdigen. Das kann Kontraproduktiv sein wie der Lange schon schrieb !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Oktober 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Und da sollten wir auch, egal wie sehr man sich jetzt über irgendwas ärgert, kein Fass aufmachen. Sonst gibt es keine SAU Tour mehr, keine G-Weihnacht, ... Keiner, kein SIT, kein MTB.Expert, ,.. hat ne Genehmigung für sein Tun. Aber wenn einer mit dem Beinpinkeln anfängt hört das nie wieder auf. Und ein ganz wenig gesunden Menschenverstand traue ich doch noch jedem zu... naja fast jedem.



Wenn Du mich meinst keine Sorge  Ich fahre schon über 20 Jahre MTB und habe auch noch vor weiter dort zu fahren.
Ich ärger mich halt drüber das immer mehr CTFs und auch Marathons ausfallen oder so uninteressant werden das die keiner mehr fährt weil es immer mehr Genehmigungsprobleme für die Vereine gibt. Siehe auch das Beispiel oben Supasini RSV-Euskirchen und es gibt genug andere Beispiele und dann ein Verein einfach so ne Hordenveranstaltung durch sensible Gebiete mit farbig markierten Strecken inkl. Verpflegung veranstaltet ohne sich um irgendwas zu kümmern, wahrscheinlich unter dem Deckmantel geführte Tour und Leute die die Problematik eigentlich kennen müssten das auch noch toll finden. Und dann wird sich noch darüber aufgeregt wenn Leute sich über so was aufregen. Also wird gesagt pssssst kein Fass aufmachen sonst fährt da bald keiner mehr. Respekt gute Geschäftsidee. Vielleicht sollte ich auch einsteigen. Richtig geile trailige Strecken die die Massen interessieren kenn ich mehr als genug. Is mir doch egal ob es da später Probleme gibt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> . Vielleicht sollte ich auch einsteigen. Richtig geile trailige Strecken die die Massen interessieren kenn ich mehr als genug



Hör auf ! Oder willst du das die sich umbringen ? Die meisten sind schon mit S1 überfordert. Wobei ... könntest den pete als Geschäftspartner holen. Der Tütet dann gleich vor Ort ein


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Oktober 2017)




----------



## DasLangeElend (5. Oktober 2017)

@spitfire4 
Nee, so war das nicht gemeint. Mich ärgert das ungemein, wenn Leute unter dem Deckmantel der Freundschaftsausfahrt eine Großveranstaltung machen. Leider ist es ja so, dass erst irgendwelche großen kommerziellen Veranstaltungen laufen und das Gebiet versauen, dann weichen die nicht ganz so  kommerziellen auf die halblegale Tour aus und irgendwie ists für alle doof.

Aber wo will man eine Grenze ziehen? Bei der Teilnehmeranzahl? Da gibt es auch Ausfahrten mit 30+ Personen, die wenige Spuren hinterlassen. 
Auf die Fahrtechnik hast Du wenig Einfluss, wenn Du nicht explizit Einladungen Aussprichst. Aber was machst Du dann, wenn jemand noch wen mitbringt. Oder sich dann ein paar Trottel zum driften treffen...es gibt zu viele Leute, die mit ihrer mangelnden Fahrtechnik kokettieren und sich wie die Axt im Walde verhalten.

Da müsste man dann als Teil der Gesellschaft immer wieder und wieder was gegen sagen, leider kommt es halt bei den betroffenen Honks nicht an und die Zeitschriften fördern es noch.

Aber, um den Bogen zu schließen... wenn man jetzt anfängt und jedem ans Bein zu pinkeln und mit der Jurakeule zu schwingen geht das nach hinten los.

Ich will auch nicht glauben, dass ein Verein, der sich dem Sport verschrieben hat, seine Augen gegenüber der Problematik verschließt.

Und ich würde gerne in einer Welt leben, in der man offen eine Ausfahrt ausschreiben kann, die Leute sich dann alle respektvoll verhalten und man mit vielen Leuten nen tollen Tag hat.

Ach ja... träumen halt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. Oktober 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ach ja... träumen halt



Oder nach Holland fahren  In und um Landgraaf ca. 60km feinste Trails auf ausgeschilderten Routen, ja auch da gibt es Hügel, sehr steile Hügel. Nebenan sind dann Reiterwege und für die Wanderer oder Walker auch noch sep. Wege. Das funzt perfekt.


----------



## on any sunday (5. Oktober 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Sonst gibt es keine SAU Tour mehr, keine G-Weihnacht, ... Keiner, kein SIT, kein MTB.Expert, ,.. hat ne Genehmigung für sein Tun.



Im Falle von SIT hat das ja leider auch dazu geführt, das er in seinem Heimatrevier solche Veranstaltungen nicht mehr machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Aber wo will man eine Grenze ziehen?



Die ist klar definiert LFoG: Der Wald ist zum Betreten zum Erholungszweck  jederzeit gestattet. Verlangt man auch nur 1Cent wird's eine kommerzielle Kiste und die ist genehmigungspflichtig. Schwammig ists nur bei der Gruppengröße formuliert. 30 Personen sind schon recht schwammig, aber 100 sind klar drüberm-> Genehmigungspflichtig. Ich wiess auch das das auch bei den kommerziellen generell nicht gemacht wird.Und es ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt egal, wichtiger wäre mir das sich die Leute anständig verhalten.Dann kann man auch überall fahren mit wem auch immer.



DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Auf die Fahrtechnik hast Du wenig Einfluss,


Bei 100 Leuten ja, bei kleineren Gruppen neijanein  da kann ich zumindest Einfluss auf enzelne Personen nehmen.Unterstützen, Hilfestellung und bei Beratungsresistenz schieben oder ausschluss



DasLangeElend schrieb:


> wenn jemand noch wen mitbringt.


Einen oder 50?  Wenn ich mit 10 Leuten am Start stehe und es werden 15 ...kein Problem. Wenn ich es aber bei Facebook bewerbe und es werden 100 .... ist das schon ne andere Nummer



DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Da müsste man dann als Teil der Gesellschaft immer wieder und wieder was gegen sagen, leider kommt es halt bei den betroffenen Honks nicht an und die Zeitschriften fördern es noch.
> 
> Aber, um den Bogen zu schließen... wenn man jetzt anfängt und jedem ans Bein zu pinkeln und mit der Jurakeule zu schwingen geht das nach hinten los.



Kehrseite: will man den bei allem immer wegschauen ? 



DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ich will auch nicht glauben, dass ein Verein, der sich dem Sport verschrieben hat, seine Augen gegenüber der Problematik verschließt.



Das werden Sie du wirst sehen. Denn alles andere würde bedeuten das Sie ihre Touren grundlegend ändern müssten. Defakto weniger Teilnehmer, weniger Schulterklopfer ... alles doof. Also werden sie weiterhin ihren Teilnehmern Touren in diesem Format präsentieren. Und irgendwann vielleicht auch mal in Gebiete vorstossen wo es noch sensibler zugeht als bei mir vor der Haustüre. Wenn die Eier hätten könnten die sowas ja mal im Nationalpark machen  



DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Und ich würde gerne in einer Welt leben, in der man offen eine Ausfahrt ausschreiben kann, die Leute sich dann alle respektvoll verhalten und man mit vielen Leuten nen tollen Tag hat.



Dacor ! Ich auch ...am besten wäre es wenn es in Deutschland scheissegal wäre wo wer mit wem wie MTB fährt. Aber leider wird für uns die Luft immer dünner. Gerade erst Anfang des Jahres gab es einen Zeitungsartikel in dem Stand das man das Wanderwegnetz hier von 1500km auf 900km runterfährt und ein Wegemanagement einführt. Was "Wegemanagement" heisst kann man sich ja an ein bis drei Fingern abzählen, und wenn solche Leute solche Trails sehen dann rennen die auf den Ämtern offene Türen ein !


So jetz hama aber wieder Disputiert wa


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (5. Oktober 2017)

Hier ist ja schon vieles geschrieben worden und vieles richtige.
So kann ich mich den Ausführungen von @supasini nur anschließen.
Ich möchte als Local und Mitglied eines kleinen ortsansässigen Radsportvereines aber folgendes zu bedenken geben:
Generell werden wir Mountainbiker von der Wanderlobby, verschiedenen Waldbesitzern und der Forstindustrie sehr kritisch gesehen. In einigen Bundesländer, so auch im benachbarten Rheinland Pfalz, gilt sogar eine sog. zwei Meter Regel für Mountainbiker.
Um so wichtiger finde ich es, den Kritikern keine Argumente für weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen  zu liefern.
Ich denke mal, die Radrebellen werden ja gute Absichten gehabt haben, aber konstruktive Kritik sollte ja in unser aller Sinne sein.

1. Die gewählte Streckenführung mit einer so großen Anzahl von Teilnehmern, zu mal Unbekannt hinsichtlich ihrer fahrerischen
	Fähigkeiten, halte ich für bedenklich. Eine Streckenführung überwiegend über "Waldautobahnen" wäre m.E. hier zielführender
	gewesen. Eine große Anzahl von Mountainbikern wirkt auf andere Waldbenutzer aber generell eher bedrohlich.

2. Generell sollte man sich anderen Waldbenutzern gegenüber defensiv verhalten.
	Dazu gilt allgemein langsam heranfahren, sich bemerkbar machen und notfalls absteigen.
	Dies ist übrigens immer noch keine Selbstverständlichkeit, wie ich aus einigen Gesprächen heraushören konnte.

3.  Immer freundlich sein.
	 Ein nettes Hallo, Servus oder was sonst auch immer kann viel bewirken.

4  Je größer die Gruppe, umso schwieriger wird es auf die Einhaltung dieser Regeln hinzuwirken.

Natürlich wird bei dieser ganzen gesellschaftlichen Diskussion auch mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
Wenn beispielsweise ein Holzvollernter eine ganze Waldparzelle umpflügt, und nebenbei bemerkt dabei die Trails zerstört,  wird das generell eher akzeptiert. Da legt nämlich keiner Stöckchen hin .

So genug geschwafelt!


----------



## on any sunday (5. Oktober 2017)

RSC-MTB-FB schrieb:


> In einigen Bundesländer, so auch im benachbarten Rheinland Pfalz, gilt sogar eine sog. zwei Meter Regel für Mountainbiker.



In RLP gibt es keine 2 m Regel.


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (5. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt. War falsch von mir recherchiert.
Es sollte heißen: Baden - Württemberg.
Sorry


----------



## Trekki (5. Oktober 2017)

RSC-MTB-FB schrieb:


> In einigen Bundesländer, so auch im benachbarten Rheinland Pfalz, gilt sogar eine sog. zwei Meter Regel für Mountainbiker


Nicht nur RLP ist falsch recherchiert, auch der Plural ist falsch. Nur in BW gibt es die 2m - Regel. Hier ist eine Übersicht über die Bundesländer und einigen Nachbarn. Danke an die DIMB für die Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Trekki (5. Oktober 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Oder nach Holland fahren  In und um Landgraaf ca. 60km feinste Trails auf ausgeschilderten Routen, ja auch da gibt es Hügel, sehr steile Hügel. Nebenan sind dann Reiterwege und für die Wanderer oder Walker auch noch sep. Wege. Das funzt perfekt.


Willst Du das wirklich?
Ich wünsche mir ein gemeinsam genutztes Wegenetz anstatt 3 getrennte Netze. Für uns bedeutet dies nur noch auf Flowtrails zu fahren -> macht zwar zunächst Spass aber mehrere 1000km / Jahr in so einem Ghetto möchte ich nicht machen. Wie soll ich nach Holland kommen um einige Stunden Sport & Spass zu haben?
Von diesem Wunsch sind wir teils weit weg, teils nah dran. Siehe mein Link aus dem Post darüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2017)

medienmensch schrieb:


> ...wir antworten auch gern. http://rad-rebellen.de/2017/09/anfahrt-waldlife/
> 
> Das deine Kinder in Gefahr waren tut mir leid, bleibt für mich aber schwer nachvollziehbar, da bei uns selber viele Familienväter und -mütter mitfahren und wir auch Kinder haben.
> 
> ...





schraeg schrieb:


> Der vielleicht auch irgendwann zu lesen ist wenn er denn die Zensur überlebt



Lieber Mario,
nachdem mein Beitrag auch 24h nach Erstellung auf Eurer Page nicht zu sehen ist denke ich er ist der Zensur zum Opfer gefallen. Anscheinend nicht konstruktiv genug ? Dabei habe ich lediglich ein paar Deiner Argumente dort angezweifelt. Ich war nie unterhalb der Gürtellinie. Auch wenn ich's jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht mehr ganz hinbekomme und er teilweise auf Johns Kritik bezogen war, Spiegel ich dir hier gerne nochmal meine Antwort wieder, den schliesslich geht es auch über mich her in deinem Beitrag !



			
				medienmensch" schrieb:
			
		

> Techniklevel
> Ja, du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht. Nicht jeder hat die Fähigkeiten und das Level wie du. Wir haben uns und unseren Verein so aufgestellt, dass wir ein Angebot machen wollen, *dass für die Region ist und wir die Leute an das Mountainbikefahren ran bringen wollen*. *Bei knapp 100 Teilnehmern kann ich nicht die Hand für jeden ins Feuer legen*. It’s a long way to go. Wie du dem digitalen Flyer entnehmen konntest, haben wir die Tour entsprechend eingeordnet *und hoffen*, dass die Teilnehmer sich nich selbst über- und unterschätzen. Wenn ein Teilnehmer nicht direkt auf deine Ansprache geantwortet hat, war es ihm vermutlich unangenehm.



Ran bringen wollen find ich gut  aber das bedeutet für mich: Einsteiger ! Und die Trails waren wie man sieht nicht für Einsteiger geeignet. Defakto hätte man definitiv eine andere Strecke wählen müssen. Also eher kontraproduktiv für die Region. Und wenn man für 100 Teilnehmer nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen kann, dann mus man den Personenkreis derart reduzieren das es wieder passt ! Oder ?



			
				medienmensch" schrieb:
			
		

> Tour & Verein
> * Wir werden alle immer wieder Fehler machen, aber lernen*.
> Wir tun echt viel und beraten uns auch über alle Möglichen Stellen und Optionen. Die Guides machen ein halbes Jahr Arbeit *und wir überlegen bei jeder Stelle wie das passen kann*. Jeder Guide ist wichtig und *wir waren auch bei diversen Schulungen der SPOHO Köln* etc..
> Dabei ist das so skaliert, dass wir knapp 30 Leute im Verein haben und 20 zur Tour kommen. *Ergibt einen Schlüssel von 1:5.* Mehr wollen wir auch gar nicht werden, damit die Tour gesund bleibt. *Daher gab es auch dieses mal keine Flyer etc*.. *Für die Fahrtechnik möchten wir natürlich einen Anreiz setzen, dass die irgendwann auch auf unser oder sogar dein Niveau kommen sollen*. Wenn du da mitwirken willst, gerne! *Wir sind ein offener Verein, mit offenenen Ideen und sprechen Puntke direkt an*.



Korrekt ! Alle machen wir Fehler mich inklusive z.B. durch mein manchmal vielleicht zu impulsives Postverhalten im Forum, aber ich habe auch die traute wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht habe diese einzugestehen, öffentlich wenns sein muss ... das konnte ich von Eurer Seite bisher noch nie feststellen.
Wenn ihr an jeder Stelle überlegt hättet ihr aufgrund der Erfahrungen von Euch auch sehen müssen das einige Trails für die breite Masse NICHT geeignet ist, defakto an der Strecke ! Das hätte dann auch den von der SPOHO zertifizierten Guides einleuchten müssen, denn die haben sicherlich dort auch etwas über optimale Gruppengröße, Anpassung an die Gruppe gelernt oder ?Also bei der DIMB lernt man sowas. Der Schlüssel von 1:5ist auch nicht korrekt, bei der gesehenen Gruppe war er 1:11 und in Johns Gruppe 1:12 wenn ich das richtig deuten konnte !!!
Für Fahrtechnik anreizt setzen ? Super Idee aber macht man das nicht erstmal besser auf einem Übungsgelände ?
Ihr seid ein offener Verein ? Der sogar so offen ist das er Kritik wegzensiert, ja !



			
				medienmensch" schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt
> Die Familie kenne ich. Es geht sicherlich um die Hs. *Leider kommt vom Hubert nicht viel konstruktives*. Die Kritik kommt an uns meist aus einer, seiner Ecke. Es ist ok für mich, dass er eine andere Meinung hat, aber es ist sehr einseitig. Ich bin dabei jemand der gerne nach vorne arbeitet und positiv denkt. *Mit Hubert ist das schwer gefallen*. *Ich mag seinen Humor, seine direkte Art und er muss ja unser Angebot auch nicht annehmen, aber ständig dagegen wettern und es als Kritik „zu verkaufen“ brauche ich auch nicht*. *Statt eine Gemeinschaft aufzubauen, schadet er mehr. Ich möchte einfach nicht, dass es auch noch persönlich wird. Einer sachlichen Diskussion gehe ich nie aus dem Weg und eine öffentliche Internetschlammschlacht brauche ich nicht, denn auch da gelten für mich „Respektstandards“.*



Lasse ich so auch nicht stehen !Ich habe bereits in Euerm Verein stets versucht Verbesserungen einfließen zu lassen. Kleinere Gruppen die je einen Guide haben z.B. Also heisst das doch das wenn ich ein Problem aufgezeigt habe auch meist eine Lösung dazu aufgezeigt habe. Ich habe Euch z.B. auch damals von den Farbschmierereien abgeraten. Auf die kann man jedoch nur verzichten wenn JEDER Guide die Strecke aus dem Effeff kenn und da hats früher schon dran geharpert. Ich weiß das sowas mit mir auch schwer sein kann, ich bin kein Nasenbohrer obwohl Hauptschüler  Das meine Art Kritik zu üben nicht überall gut ankommt weiß ich aber es ist mir egal, ich bin halt ein direkter Mensch der Sachen beim Namen nennt. Der eine kommt gut damit klar der andere weniger. Aber als "ständig dagegen Wettern" lasse ich mir das nicht unterjubeln. Welche Gemeinschaft soll ich denn aufbauen ? Wir sind alle Mountainbiker DAS ist unsere Gemeinschaft. Dann gibt es in dieser Gemeinschaft die versuchen sich an gewisse Regeln zu halten und andere die diese teilweise missachten ... und mit letzteren möchte ich keine Gemeinschaft aufbauen. Und keine Angst es wird nicht persönlich. Im Gegensatz zu Euerm Guide unterstelle ich nichts sondern halte mich an fakten die eindeutig durch Bilder belegt sind ! Eine Schlammschlacht kann ich hier auch nicht erkennen, es wird auf fürs Forum noch imemr sehr hohem Niveau diskutiert wenn man sich sonst hier so durch klickt, den Respekt werde ich stets wahren. An anderem habe ich auch kein Interesse dazu habe ich dich auch zu sehr als netten Kerl in Erinnerung



			
				medienmensch" schrieb:
			
		

> Idee
> * Es wird immer mehr Argumente gegen ein Tour geben, als für eine Tour. Das ist klar. Sonntage opfern, eine Strecke finden, Arbeit in eine Veranstaltung stecken. Finanziell bleibt da nicht viel mehr als Trikots und wir haben keine Gewinnabsichten. Das schönste was bleibt, sind begeisterte Gesichter, nette Gespräche und der Bikertalk – das bewegt mich immer wieder eine Tour mit aufzubauen. Falls du mal vorbei kommen möchtest – jederzeit! Wir haben nichts schlechtes im Sinne.*



Ein wichtiges Argument gegen eine Tour DIESER ART hast du vergessen: schau dir die Bilder an ! Ich sage nicht gegen eine Tour sondern gegen DIESE ! Das andere ist alles persönliches Leid das ihr Euch aufgrund des Events auferlegt,das das nicht immer einfach ist weiss ich auch und ich respektiere auch generell Eure Arbeit von Bikern für Biker ... aber nicht um jeden Preis ! Das da nicht viel hängen bleibt ist auch klar, Millionär wird keiner der kommerzielle Touren anbietet, aber letztlich bessert ihr damit Eure Vereinskasse auf was auch immer ihr davon anschafft und somit ist und bleibt es eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Und das was am Ende bleibt sei Euch auch gegönnt. Lasst euch hochleben, Schultern Klopfen oder sonst was. Seid Euch aber bewusst das die Schulterklopfer für diese Tour auch uaf Kosten der Trails gegangen sind. Auch wenn ihr vielleicht nichts schlechtes im Sinne hattet ist das teilweise in die Hose gegangen.  Genauso wie ich übrigens ... die ganzen Beiträge jetzt und in der Vergangenheit sollten lediglich zum nachdenken anregen. Wenn man dann immer und immer wieder nur zu hören bekommt Kritik sei nicht konstruktiv und Beiträge wegzensiert werden dann versucht man halt mal auf anderem Wege sein Glück ... das wirst Du sicherlich auch verstehen.

Du merkst anhand des Aufwands das es mir nicht drum geht euch irgendwo an die Wand zu nageln sondern weil es mir eine Herzensangelegenheit ist auch weiter auf den Hometrails ungestört fahren zu können, vielleicht auch in Zukunft mal mit meinen Kindern. Das was ich vorgestern und gestern gesehen und erlebt habe machte mit mir eher den Eindruck von Heuschrecken statt einer gestandenen Truppe die solch ein Event im Griff hat und das macht mich schon ein wenig ängstlich wie das in Zukunft dann aussehen wird. Ich wollte nie jemanden persönlich angreifen, es ging mir immer um die Sache: der Respekt Wanderern gegenüber und die Trails !

aber weisst Du was mich richtig ärgert: statt zu sagen "hey ja das haben wir vielleicht nicht im Griff gehabt und wir werden Lösungen erarbeiten damit das nicht mehr vorkommt" wird auf das eigentliche Problem nicht eingegangen und totgeschwiegen. Stattdessen wird sogar noch angezweifelt ob die Geschichte mit dem Bollerwagen auch wirklich so passiert ist. Das hätte ich gerade von Dir nicht erwartet !

Damit sollten wir die Diskussion beenden da ich eh nicht davon ausgehe das von Eurer Seite hier noch was kommt ( obwohl ihr die ganze Zeit mitlest ). Egal, macht was draus oder nicht ......... Hubert !


----------



## Pete04 (5. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hör auf ! Oder willst du das die sich umbringen ? Die meisten sind schon mit S1 überfordert. Wobei ... könntest den pete als Geschäftspartner holen. Der Tütet dann gleich vor Ort ein


Vom Coffee-Racer quasi zum Coffin-Racer?! Mehr als interessant; Clubsymbole und Startnummern könnten durchaus
auffe Holzoberfläche posthumiert werden - Profilspuren lehnen mers ab DEM Diskussionsverlauf kategorisch ab -
könnten als dilettiertes Bremsdebakel Zündstoff bieten....und zünden kann die Erwärmungstätte, meine Hörrn!


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2017)

RSC-MTB-FB schrieb:


> Stimmt. War falsch von mir recherchiert.
> Es sollte heißen: Baden - Württemberg.
> Sorry


Es sind auch nicht mehrere, sondern nur 1!Bundesland...


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der vielleicht auch irgendwann zu lesen ist wenn er denn die Zensur überlebt


Er war zu lesen zumindest kurzzeitig! Ich fand das durchaus sehr konstruktiv...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2017)

So ich war heute morgen auf dem Klo, da kommen mir Erfahrungsgemäß immer die besten Ideen   .... Mario @medienmensch .... es hat Ploing gemacht .......jetzt hab ich verstanden was Du als "konstruktiv" meinst. Ich soll Lösungen aufzeigen für die Probleme die Ihr produziert habt ... hab ich das richtig verstanden ? ( Ok Sarkassmus=Off )

Kein Problem ... die Mühe mache ich mir , wo ich gerade wieder warmgetippt bin. Hier als "Empfehlungen" von mir für Euch:

Problem : Konfliktpotenzial mit anderen Naturnutzern auf Trails
Empfehlung: Macht die Gruppen kleiner. 8-10 Leute auf 2 Guides, so bekommt ihr immer noch 100 Leute durchs Event ( Du sagst ja ihr hättet 20 Guides ) Diese lasst ihr dann zeitverzögert starten wie jetzt auch, abstand ca. 5 Minuten.
Vorteile: der / die Guides haben die Gruppe besser im Blick können besser einwirken und Wanderer müssen keine 30 Leute und mehr vorbei lassen, besseres Bild im Wald. Ihr hättet sogar den Vorteil das man die Gruppen nicht nur in Geschwindigkeit schnell/langsam sondern auch noch in Fahrtechnische Levels einteilen könnte. Ihr könntet Euren Teilnehmern ein noch breiteres Spektrum anbieten

Problem: Bremsspuren/Beschädigung der Trails
Siehe oben. Kleinere Gruppe hat der Guide besser im Griff. Wie von John auch schon empfohlen macht vor der Tour eine Ansprache diesbezüglich "Achtet bitte drauf das ihr keine Spuren im Wald hinterlasst, bitte nicht mit blockiertem Hinterrad fahren etc. etc."
Der Guide kann das vor Ort dann nochmal am Traileingang wiederholen. Statt nur auf die möglichen Gefahrenstellen hinzuweisen gibt er auch hinweise über korrektes verhalten und kann auch durch die kleinere Gruppe Hilfestellung geben. Auf Beratungsresistente Teilnehmer kann er auch entsprechend einwirken. Ich weiss das braucht eier, aber letztlich ist der Kunde nicht immer König ! Passt die Strecken an, nicht jeder Trail ist für jeden geeignet. ich weiss es ist bitter aber manchmal ist Forstautobahn die bessere Wahl, denkt auch an das Wohl Eurer Teilnehmer, wie ich mitbekommen habe ich auch diesmal wieder einer zum KKH Mechernich gereist

Problem: Mangelnde Fahrtechnik einzelner? / einiger? Teilnehmer
Empfehlung: bietet Fahrtechnik an. Nicht die Leute einfach mal ne "schwerere" Stelle runterrutschen lassen sondern vielleicht ganz gezielt.
Habt ihr selber keinen in Euren Reihen der das machen kann nehmt die "kommerziellen" in der Umgebung mit ins Boot die das anbieten. McHartman, Eifelonbike, SIT, X-pert. Die werden Euch sicherlich auch kostenlos unterstützen wenn ein gewisser Werbeeffekt dabei rausspringt. Idee: Ihr trefft euch meist immer gegen 11 Uhr wenn ich es der Ausschreibung entnehmen kann. Bietet doch für gewillte ein "Fahrtechnik Basic" ab 10 Uhr an, dann haben die Leute ein/anderthalb Stunden "Schnupperkurs". Win/Win ihr habt etwas für die Fahrtechnik gemacht, der kommerzielle hofft vielleicht auf Folgemeldungen zu seinen Fahrtechnikkursen. Hätte sich in Satzvey auf dem Sportplatz super realisieren lassen.

Weitere Vorschläge gefällig ?

Bindet die DIMB ein
Ich bin ehrenamtlich für die DIMB tätig und wäre mir nicht zu schade einen ganz kleinen Stand im Vorfeld zur Tour auf Eurem Event dafür zu machen. Ein Banner, ein paar Flyer, der wer will kann sich informieren. Was macht die DIMB ? Wieso gibt es die ? Was sind Trail rules ? Das sind 2-3 Stunden aufwand für so einen Stand. Win/Win ihr weist auf die Trail Rules hin, die DIMB gewinnt vielleicht neue Mitglieder. Würde ich aber wenn vorher mit Verantwortlichen abklären ob die gewillt sind Euer Event zu unterstützen.

Macht einen Bikecheck.
Ich habe es bei Euren Touren in der Vergangenheit auch erlebt das es immer teils erschreckende Mängel an den Bikes der Teilnehmer gibt. ich erinnere mich gut an einen Engländer welcher fünf von sechs Schrauben an der vorderen Bremsscheibe lose hatte. Ein 6 Punkte Bikecheck dauert nur wenige Sekunden. Idee: baut einen Art "Checkstrasse" wie eine Waschstrasse. Die Teilnehmer können ihre Bikes hier vorab durchschieben. Im Zelt eine / zwei / drei wieviel auch immer technisch versierte Person die das Bike kurz durchcheckt. Keine Schaltung einstellen oder so nur die wesentlichen Sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteile. Wenn ihr einen Händler dazu noch aktivieren könntet habt ihr wieder Win/Win/Win Win1: Eure Sicherheit ist gewährleistet Win2: die Sicherheit der Teilnehmer erhöht sich Win2: der Händler kann vielleicht ein Satz neie Bremsbeläge verkaufen und gewinnt vielleicht einen neuen Kunden.

So, ich hoffe das war Dir/Euch jetzt konstruktiv genug.
ich muss aber auch leider noch eins für dich wahrscheinlich destruktives loswerden: ich lasse es nicht gelten das Kritik immer nur aus meiner Ecke kommt. Vorschlag: macht doch mal Euer Event im Siebengebirge so wie am 03.10.17 hier, ihr habt ja jemanden in Euern Reihen der sich dort sehr gut auskennt ..... pass mal auf was dann passiert ! Du wirst sehen auf einmal hagelt es Kritik aus ganz anderen Ecken.

Ich weiss zwar das Du hier mitliest dich aber anscheinend nicht auf meine Kritik äußern willst, ich bin aber gerne zu jeder bereit zeit dies in einem persönlichen Gespräch mit dir oder meinetwegen auch auf Vereinsebene aufzuarbeiten. Ich habe mehrfach in der Vergangenheit und jetz versucht, wie ich finde konstruktiv, Kritik zu üben. Die o.g. Verbesserungen habe ich auch schonmal teilweise im Verein Vorgebracht, diesmal halt öffentlicher als sonst da ich in den letzten Jahren keinerlei annahme der Kritikpunkte erkennen konnte So viel zur Art und Weise meinerseits.

Es war nie die Absicht Euch die Touren zu vermiesen oder gar verbieten zu lassen. Ich mache mir einfach nur sorgen .. vielleicht unbegründet wer weiss. Dann überzeugt mich vom Gegenteil ?

Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, das kennst du aus vergangen Tagen auch, wo sich gehauen wird wird sich anschliessend auch vertragen. Meine Hand habe ich Euch hiermit gereicht ... jetzt seid ihr dran. Öffentllich oder nicht ist mir egal wie Ihr/ Du möchtet


----------



## flechte (6. Oktober 2017)

Hut ab ! Hubi - Du gibst Dir echt Mühe !!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2017)

flechte schrieb:


> Hut ab ! Hubi - Du gibst Dir echt Mühe !!



Weil mir die Hometrails Rund um Kommern und das Bild was wir MTBler abgegeben am herzen liegen ... erste Anzeichen für Konflikte ( Stöckchenleger ) gibt es breits.
MTB ist nicht nur ein Hobby für mich


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Oktober 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Willst Du das wirklich?
> Ich wünsche mir ein gemeinsam genutztes Wegenetz anstatt 3 getrennte Netze. Für uns bedeutet dies nur noch auf Flowtrails zu fahren -> macht zwar zunächst Spass aber mehrere 1000km / Jahr in so einem Ghetto möchte ich nicht machen. Wie soll ich nach Holland kommen um einige Stunden Sport & Spass zu haben?



Ja will ich. War erst wieder da  Was ich meinte ist das das ein sehr gutes Bespiel ist wie so etwas funktionieren kann. Neben den ca. 60 km ausgeschilderten Strecken gibt es einen Übungsparcour und auch einen Pumptrack. Und auch für die DH Fraktion wurde gesorgt, da wurde am Berg von der Skihalle runter extra für die eine Strecke angelegt ( Was z.B. an der Sophienhöhe seit Jahren scheitert ). Vorteil ist das dadurch in der ganzen Gegend MTB gelebt wird und auch MTB wilkommen ist. Wenn man sich da was auskennt stellt man fest da es dort aber noch weit über 100 km feinste Wege gibt die nicht ausgeschildert sind. Und wenn man die fährt meckert auch keiner weil MTB dort eben salonfähig ist. 
Natürlich soll man nicht immer nur in dem Ghetto fahren wie Du es schreibst, ich fahre auch viele 1000 Km MTB im Jahr, aber es macht immer wieder echt Spaß durch dieses Prinzip stressbefreit zu fahren. So wie auch z.B. auch die FR/DH Fraktion in den Bikeparks. Nur ist Landgraaf eine Bikepark für XCler.  
Wobei ich eh noch nie richtigen Stress irgendwo hatte und ich komm verdammt viel rum. Da wo ich fahre läuft eh kaum einer 
Der Wunsch das alle gemeinsam ein Wegenetz nutzen wird wohl Wunsch bleiben. Ich schau für mich das ich mich anständig verhalte, nett grüße, rechtzeitig bremse etc. Und was ich seit Jahren rigoros meide sind Rudelfahrten. Dann klappt es auch mit den Wanderern


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Weil mir die Hometrails Rund um Kommern und das Bild was wir MTBler abgegeben am herzen liegen ... erste Anzeichen für Konflikte ( Stöckchenleger ) gibt es breits.
> MTB ist nicht nur ein Hobby für mich



Das merkt man  ich hoffe das ihr da irgendwie zueinander kommt. Ansonsten ist das ja hier schon fast wie im 7GB Thread


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Das merkt man  ich hoffe das ihr da irgendwie zueinander kommt. Ansonsten ist das ja hier schon fast wie im 7GB Thread



Dazu fehlt noch Chemtrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medienmensch (6. Oktober 2017)

+4917657934692 miteinander reden ist immer das Beste.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2017)

medienmensch schrieb:


> +4917657934692 miteinander reden ist immer das Beste.



Is doch schonmal ein Anfang  Wenn mich die kleinen Biester hier lassen dann rufe ich heute oder morgen mal an !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2017)

So der Drops ist gelutscht .... the eagle has landed ... die Messe ist gelesen .... es gab ein Telefonat in dem sich anständig ausgetauscht wurde. Es gab "Recht und Unrecht" auf beiden Seiten, Recht haben und Recht bekommen ist das andere ... wie auch immer ich konnte meinen Standpunkt verdeutlichen und Mario seinen, ist angekommen. Was draus wird wird die Zeit zeigen. @medienmensch  Ich weiss ja jetzt welche Nummer ich wählen muss wenn ich nach ner Rebellenrunde wieder verwüstete trails vorfinde  Details über das Gespräch möchte und werde ich hier nicht preis geben weil das hier dann auch nicht mehr hingehört.

In einem Punkt hatte Mario absolut Recht und das hatte ich gar nicht mehr so auf dem Schirm: das Posten von Trailverwüstungen welcher Art auch immer und von wem auch immer kann auch Kontraproduktiv sein wenn sie die falschen Leute sehen. Dacor ! Diese sind daher nicht mehr zu sehen, werden aber vielleicht eventuell möglicherweise mal als Anschauungsmaterial benutzt um Leute zu sensibilisieren 

ENDE !

Aber jetzt nur noch der übliche Tourenscheiss von mir ........................laaangweilig


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2017)

*IMBA - Take a Kid Mountain Biking Day #TKMBD *

IMBA - Take a Kid Mountain Biking Day .... wa ? Watt ös datt dann ?
Ok, dann versuch ich's mal in Deutsch: IMBA - Nimm ein Kind mit zum Mountainbiken Tag.
Hört sich in Deutsch scheisse an oder? Lassen wir es bei der Englischen.




Sinn und zweck der von der IMBA (InternationalMountainBikeAssociation) ausgerufenen Aktion ist das man die Kids ans Mountainbiken heranführt. In den USA findet er jeden ersten Samstag im Oktober statt. In Deutschland bekommt man kaum was davon mit wenn man nicht zufällig der DIMB angehört. Schade eigentlich denn hin und wieder finde ich diese amerikanischen "Gedenktage" gar nicht so schlecht. Also rief ich eine TKMBD Tour aus. Es fanden sich dann auch tatsächlich zwei Aspiranten ein. Manu "MC Askill" und Julian "Wibmer". So ging's dann am Samstagnachmittag mit den Bike-Stars von morgen auf die Piste.

Aber ohne Fleiss kein Preiss, um den Tatendrang ein wenig einzubremsen dämmelten wir erstmal auf den Altusknipp. Dort nahmen wir die Freeride Abfahrt unter die Stollen. Kleinere Sprünge meisterten die beiden wie nix. Viel zu schnell war ich mit den Herren unten. 

Also reisten wir weiter zur Barbarakapelle. Auch dort bauten wir kleine Spielereien ein.Wie z.B. eine Treppe bei der sich manch Erwachsener sicherlich schwerer getan hätte. Die rappelten die beiden Trailkiller runter wie nix.



 
_Gut gemacht Manu _



 
_gut gemacht Julian _

 Nächster Halt: Freeride Tennis Plätze. auch hier war die kleine Schanze nicht genug, 4-5 mal wurde drüber gebrezelt und jedes mal ein Stück höher geflogen. Da sind viele "Biker" sicherlich schon dran vorbei gefahren wegen braune Büchse.



 
_Zu schnell der Manu McAskill_ 



 
_Genau Julian Wibmer ..hoch das Rad_ 

 Und weiter ging's, die Recken sind nicht klein zu kriegen. An den Catstones gabs ne Felseneinlage und zur Belohnung ein Snickers. Kam beides gut an. Julian "Wibmer" legte bei der Finalen Abfahrt noch einen kleinen Gesichtsbremsungs-Stunt hin. Nix passiert hier fällt man weich und zum Glück als Kind auch nicht tief.


 
_Oben stehn sie ...._ 



 
_... und schon geht's los ..._ 



 
_... einfach runter gerappelt !_ 

So langsam meldeten sich dann doch ein bisschen, aber nur ein ganz klitzekleines bisschen die Beine der kleinen Freerider. Also ab nach Hause. Aber nicht ohne eine Panzerbesichtigung und einen letzten Trail. Nach der Panzerbesichtigung ging Manu "McAskill" noch auf Tauchstation. Panzerfahrinnen eignen sich nur bedingt zum Spurwechsel. Resultat: Badesession in einer Mega Pfütze.Die linke Keule war Nass. Jetzt aber nix wie weg hier damit die Keule nicht auskühlt.


 
_Ab durch die Heide nach Hause_ 



 
_Die General Hubert und seine Recken_ 

Bisschen kaputt aber glücklich lieferte ich die Freeride Elite von morgen wieder bei den Mammis ab. Dort wurde erstmal trockengelegt und gespachtelt. Frische Luft macht hungrig. So endete dann eine Tour mit allem was dazu gehört ...schon echte Biker die zwei Recken, die machen in 2-3Jahren wahrscheinlich schon ein Großteil der selbsternannten Bikeelite platt ! 
Sauber gemacht Jungs !​


----------



## sun909 (7. Oktober 2017)

Sehr cool die Kids!

Den Fotos nach wären da einige abgestiegen 

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Oktober 2017)

Dann hab ich es ja richtig gemacht heute... .
Datei zu groß... Hubert schick mir Mal per PN deine Handynummer... Dann lass ich dir Mal was per WhatsApp zukommen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sehr cool die Kids!
> 
> Den Fotos nach wären da einige abgestiegen
> 
> Grüße



Allerdings wären da selbst Erwachsene abgestiegen. Mal sehen wollte das vielleicht ab kommenden Jahr regelmäßig für ein paar Kids hier im Dorf machen so 1 mal im Monat. Ein paar Mütter haben schon Bedarf angemeldet


----------



## H-P (8. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ein paar Mütter haben schon Bedarf angemeldet


----------



## Enrgy (8. Oktober 2017)

ja, einen entsprechenden kommentar auf diese steilvorlage habe ich mir gestern schweren herzens verkniffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Oktober 2017)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ja, einen entsprechenden kommentar auf diese steilvorlage habe ich mir gestern schweren herzens verkniffen



Lasst Euren Gedanken freien Lauf ... ich kann was vertragen


----------



## rlrider (8. Oktober 2017)

Hehe, du armer!!


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Oktober 2017)

Bin nach einem Krampf mit folgender Zerrung oder anriss in Stromberg erst Mal 2 Wochen tourmäßig raus  Gott sei Dank nicht 5-10 sek früher, dann wäre ich wohl von oben aus dem wallride gepurzelt...


----------



## Pete04 (8. Oktober 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bin nach einem Krampf mit folgender Zerrung oder anriss in Stromberg erst Mal 2 Wochen tourmäßig raus  Gott sei Dank nicht 5-10 sek früher, dann wäre ich wohl von oben aus dem wallride gepurzelt...


Gestern des Nächtens auf dem Trail gen Bettstätte mit dem zweiten Zeh von links am linken (Fahrer?) Fuß am Bettfuß eingefädelt -
seitdem konkurriert dieses absolut überflüssige Applikat mit dem Großen.... Blau-und-grün, datt-sinn-unsre-Farben!...
Watt die geniale Idee des Hubertusch nitt verklären soll - ich erbitte mal Kopierrechte auf Lokalebene!

Watt für Mühen ett kostet de Jugend auffen Mountain zu booten...





...lohnt doch allemal die Mühe - heute 4 Jahre später iss die vollkommen schmerzlos;
to be continued! Hat ja 4 Jahre vorher schon gelacht....


----------



## Pete04 (9. Oktober 2017)

...und schon vor 4 Jahren 30 Meter vor de Muddi!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2017)

So mussat sein ! Kampf der Daddelerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Oktober 2017)

Nu wird's vielleicht was mim Indianer Sommer ......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Oktober 2017)

​


----------



## Pete04 (15. Oktober 2017)

Abber Vollherbscht! Musikalisch muss isch allerdings anmerken: Dacht ich anfangs noch "Getzt zieht er mit Watt ever you want
zu Felde" hat der Hubertus bestimmte Panflötentöne im Köcher wo regelmässig der Hausarzt mal drüberschauen sollte!
Abba: Bombenbilda vom Trailkenner.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Musikalisch muss isch allerdings anmerken: Dacht ich anfangs noch "Getzt zieht er mit Watt ever you want
> zu Felde" hat der Hubertus bestimmte Panflötentöne im Köcher wo regelmässig der Hausarzt mal drüberschauen sollte!




mim Popo handgetrötet


----------



## DocB (16. Oktober 2017)

In meinem Platt heißt das aber "Härrest" oder so ähnlich (gibt ja keine Schriftsprache)... in meiner schwäbischen DiaSCHpora würde das "HärbSCHt" heißen..
Nichtsdestotrotz schönes Filmchen! Besonders gefallen mir die Bachdurchfahrten (ganz schöner Aufwand, musst ja 3x durch..)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> In meinem Platt heißt das aber "Härrest" oder so ähnlich (gibt ja keine Schriftsprache)... in meiner schwäbischen DiaSCHpora würde das "HärbSCHt" heißen..
> Nichtsdestotrotz schönes Filmchen! Besonders gefallen mir die Bachdurchfahrten (ganz schöner Aufwand, musst ja 3x durch..)



Eigentlich heisst bei uns auch eher "Härevst" oder so, weiss nich genau wie man das schreibt. Schwaben und Eifler sind ja was den Geiz angeht nicht so weit auseinander 

bei einer Bachdurchfahrt nur 2 mal da Brücke 
Das ganze hat auch im Dezember ein Ende, dann habe ich für jeden Monat einen gemacht. Was für eine Schnapsidee, das mach ich nie wieder


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Oktober 2017)

Falls einer sponten Lust&Zeit auf ne XC Runde hat:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16551


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Oktober 2017)

9. Internationaler Kommerner Kirmesklopper

So da war es mal wieder so weit ... auch in diesem Jahr ...man mag es kaum klauben ... hat man im Eifler Kalender die Kommerner Kirmes vorgesehen. Traditionell am dritten Wochenende im Oktober ... ein prima Grund also wiedermal mit dem MTB auszurücken, auch traditionell zum 9.male nun schon. Angetreten sind dann tortz waager Wetterprognosen 10 Recken. Aber wer Kirmes in Kommern kennt weiss ...Kirmes in Kommern ist immer gutes Wetter auch wenns mal regnet  

So traten wir dann auch mit leichter Verspätung in die Pedale. Einer der Wershofener Adler hatte sich ein wenig verzettelt 
Im Eickser Busch zeigte ein Team Tomburg Member auch gleich mal wie so das flair auf Team tomburg Touren ist und kredenzte eine zünftige Panne in Form eines Kettenrisses. Jaja das  kommt davon wenn man sich vorher gross und breit über Wattzahlen an der Kurbel von Profis unterhält 





Rums ... wo roheKräfte walten da gibts für die dickste Kette kein halten ​
Weiter über nicht vorhandene Schanzen im Eickser Busch, vorhandene Schanzen am heiligen Berg,garstige Rinnen an den Catstones, seichte Trails entlang von Bächen und vorbei an Panzern ... jaja so dämmelten wir daher. Zum Abschluss gab's dann auch wie immer ein lecker Kirmesbierchen und die ein oder andere Fettspeise  Viel Gelacht, viel Blech erzählt ... so muss das sein bei einem zünftigen Kirmesründchen. Chapeau meine Herren, es war mir mal wieder eine Ehre ... 





Der Robinator in der Rinne der Rinnen ....





Leider etwas verwacklet ... aber daslange Elend wurschtelte sich auch bis ganz unten durch 





Auch der Manni etwas verwackelt aber auch er buchsierte sich in Etappen bis unten durch 





Die Jugend ... scharf ... wie das Messer durch die Butter !





Und auch hier wieder schärfe im Bild ... Reiner haute sich trotz Plastikhobel ordentlich durch  





Hier dann alle recken auf dem Bild ..... AUFNAHME !

ALLE BILDER


PS:einen hab ich noch!

*Jedes Jahr aufs neue in er Eifel,
ein zünftig Kirmesründchen ohne Zeifel !

Es knarzt der Rahmen, es scheppert die Gabel
auf dem Trail, da schulgen sich die Aspiranten ganz passabel !

Von unten manch Popöchen wurd braun und nass,
es trübte jedoch kaum des Bikers Spass !

Wir saugten uns ein in den trailigen Strudel,
insgesamt wart ihr schon ein tolles Rudel

Dem dicken folgte die Meute,
das waren durchweg super Leute !

Doch leider dreht die Uhr die Stund herbei
da ist auch mal die schönste Kirmestour vorbei

Was hängen blieb das war das Trailgekicher,
und im Kopf noch einiges anderes das is sicher.

So wünsch ich euch noch ein schönes Jahresende,
die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt noch vor der Jahreswende*​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Oktober 2017)

Wie man die Rinne auch fahren kann zeigt Hennig hier ab 1:00


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Oktober 2017)

coole Tour, coole Mitfahrer, lecker Bierchen, bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1968 (22. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wie man die fette Bremsstreifen zieht, die nimmer nich nötig sind zeigt Hennig hier ab 8:40


Aber der ist bestimmt nicht im DIMB? 
Sorry, musste grad' mal sein, weils auch in aktuelle Diskussionen passt. Muss nicht immer alles PC sein, kommt aber grade schräg, wenn man argumentieren will, oder?
LG, Christian


----------



## rlrider (22. Oktober 2017)

Hä??


----------



## rlrider (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich könnte jeden Samstag ne Kirmes Tour machen, danke Hubert!! 
Aber meine Tupperware ist jetzt schmutzig


----------



## H-P (22. Oktober 2017)

Die Jungs auf der Annakirmes in der Boxbude hätten sicher Angst vor euch Kirmeskloppern bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Oktober 2017)

Chris1968 schrieb:


> zeigt Hennig hier ab 8:40



Hä ? Bei mir geht das Video nur bis 3:29.



Chris1968 schrieb:


> Aber der ist bestimmt nicht im DIMB?



"in der" nicht "im" DIMB



Chris1968 schrieb:


> Sorry, musste grad' mal sein, weils auch in aktuelle Diskussionen passt.



Kein Problem,musst Dich nicht entschuldigen. Lass deinen Emotionen freien lauf  



Chris1968 schrieb:


> Muss nicht immer alles PC sein, kommt aber grade schräg, wenn man argumentieren will, oder?



Hä ???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Oktober 2017)

rlrider schrieb:


> Ich könnte jeden Samstag ne Kirmes Tour machen, danke Hubert!!
> Aber meine Tupperware ist jetzt schmutzig



Tupperware ist Spülmaschinenfest 



H-P schrieb:


> Die Jungs auf der Annakirmes in der Boxbude hätten sicher Angst vor euch Kirmeskloppern bekommen.



Mit so Anfängern geben wir uns erst gar nicht ab


----------



## Chris1968 (22. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hä ? Bei mir geht das Video nur bis 3:29.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





schraeg schrieb:


> Hä ? Bei mir geht das Video nur bis 3:29.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, es ist bei 2:30min, wo der Held fette Bremsstreifen abseits irgendwelcher Pfade oder Wege mitten durch den Wald zieht. Ich meine, das Video ist eher ein ungeeignetes Beispiel, wenn Du selbst grade vor ein paar Tagen darum gekämpft hast, das DIMB-Rules eingehalten von anderen Bikern werden.


----------



## Trekki (22. Oktober 2017)

Das Video hat Szenen, bei denen keine Spuren hinterlassen werden und andere Syenen, bei den Spuren hinterlassen werden. Ab 2:30min werden mehrere Spuren hinterlassen. Der Verweis auf das Video war allerdings auf die Szene mit der Rinne ab 1:00min (genau genommen ab 1.08min) und bis 1:26min gemeint.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2017)

Chris1968 schrieb:


> Stimmt, es ist bei 2:30min, wo der Held fette Bremsstreifen abseits irgendwelcher Pfade oder Wege mitten durch den Wald zieht. Ich meine, das Video ist eher ein ungeeignetes Beispiel, wenn Du selbst grade vor ein paar Tagen darum gekämpft hast, das DIMB-Rules eingehalten von anderen Bikern werden.



Ja da hast du recht, ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir das Video gar nicht so lange angeschaut, weil wes mir wie Trekki schon schrieb nur um die Szene ab 1:00 ging. Werde Videos die ich hier in diesem Thread poste i.Z. besser prüfen.

Schreibst du bitte dann auch die MTB-News Redaktion an für die ganzen "shred" Videos die hier so anderweitig veröffentlicht werden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2017)

Wer hat Lust & Zeit ... die letzten fetzen vom Indianer Sommer
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16551


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2017)

So, die ersten WP Punkte sind im Sack:
​


​

 "KÖTER REFORMIERT EUCH" .... rief ich ! Und was kam heraus:einer aus der Jugendabteilung, einer aus der Alters&Ehrenabteilung und einer aus der Killerplautzenabteilung. Schade,echt schade wie sich die Dinge so entwickeln. Von einigen hört man gar nichts mehr, andere melden sich nicht mal mehr ab oder so. Echt schade !​



_Kaum ist der Besitzer des Ahrtals außer Haus wird direkt mal das Revier abgesteckt_

 Naja egal, wir hatten jedenfalls wiedermal eine Menge Spass auf den Ahrtrails auch wenn heute trotz früher Startzeit ein wenig mehr los war. Aber wenn man sich anständig verhält dann ist das auch hier kein Thema. Wiesäht me: "wie meen de Bösch erenrööf, esu schalld et och erusse !" Leider sind die Multimedialen Ergüsse heute eher weniger vorhanden, ich hatte nämlich mein Schmartphön zu Hause vergessen. Da üssen drei Bilder der Jugendabteilung aka Mark herhalten.
​



_Knusper Knusper Häuschen ... _

 Wir bereisten die Bunte Kuh, den Steilhalskopp, Gekrausel und den Darmturm-Serpentinen-Gemetzels-Trail. Achso dazwischen waren wir noch amSpöllplätzjes-Trail. Dabei wurden so einige Serpentinen nieder geknetet. Ich glaub es waren so 60 an der Zahl. Auf schlappen 20km kamen so um die 1100hm zusammen. Emme ropp un eraff !
​



_Die ReformAHRtoren ! _​
​
 Fein war das !​


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, die ersten WP Punkte sind im Sack:
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


Hätte ich das gewusst... hätt ich Kuchen gemacht... 
Und hätte mich gerne drann gehangen, da mein heutiger Begleiter kurzfristig erkältet abgesagt hatte 

War heute statt dessen alleine im Windecker Ländchen Exploren und hab einiges feines gefunden... 

Teilweise satt S3 und ausgesetzt, so das ich alleine stellenweise Dank Moos und blättern gerne versichtet habe... Beim nächsten Mal...

Teilweise verlassene Kleinode...

Teilweise könnte ich den einen oder anderen OSM mapper an die Gurgel gehen.... Nicht komplett existierende Wege zu Mappen ist fieß!  

So hieß es dann BBS steil bergauf...

Und es werden T4-T5 Bergpfade als gravelroad gemappt.... auch lustig...

Von wanderen als viel zu steil zum fahren deklarierte wegelchen zeigten sich als spassige S1-S2 Trails. 

Alles in allem eine ziemliche Entsafter Tour...


----------



## H-P (31. Oktober 2017)

1100 Hm, Respekt.
Wir hatte nach ca. 800 Hm und zwei Glas Wein an der Bunten Kuh genug.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2017)

Der war bei uns noch am uffbaue wer weiss wies sonst geendet wäre


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, die ersten WP Punkte sind im Sack...




wieder rückfällig geworden? mein beileid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2017)

Ajo nur zum Spass ...Das ändert nichts an meinen Gewohnheiten die legt schließlich meine Meinung fest


----------



## Trekki (1. November 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Teilweise könnte ich den einen oder anderen OSM mapper an die Gurgel gehen.... Nicht komplett existierende Wege zu Mappen ist fieß!
> 
> So hieß es dann BBS steil bergauf...
> 
> ...


Korrigiere dies doch selbst in der OSM Datenbank. Oder schick mir Details zu den Fehlern und ich korrigiere dies.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> Korrigiere dies doch selbst in der OSM Datenbank. Oder schick mir Details zu den Fehlern und ich korrigiere dies.


Das werde ich tun sobald ich Zeit dazu habe, ich Frage mich nur warum trägt man ganz offensichtlich nicht existierende Wege ein? Es waren noch nicht Mal alte Rückegassen erkennbar... Nur ein Saunateiler Waldhang... Und bis etwa auf 2/3 esistierte zumindest einer der 2 Wege...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2017)

Das sind wahrscheinlich Mapper die die Daten aus andern Karten übernehmen ohne selbst vor Ort gewesen zu sein.
Hatte ich hier auch schon öfters, korrigieren und weiter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2017)

Hier mal was für Frühaufsteher:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16615


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (2. November 2017)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht.
Schade.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2017)

*DIMB IG Köln - Außenposten Kommern - Eine herrlich Herbstliche Tour zum Millionengrab*

08:00 Uhr die Frisur sitzt ... 6 Reckenmachen sich auf um sich nochmal Burg Vogelsang aka Millionengrab,Wollseifen, Einruhr und Co bei herrlichem Herbstwetter zu gemüte zu führen. So dann traten die Herren alias @gruener-Frosch, @bibi1952, @Fliewatüüt, @toyota und Ralle in de Pedalen.In langem auf schoben wir unsere gestählten Körper auf den Kermeter bei Wolfgarten um so dann dort wieder abzufahren. Auf dem langen schnurgeraden Trail hinunter zur Urftalsperre quittiere des Forschs Hinterreifen den Dienst, ein Steinchen hatte die Flanke geschlitzt. So musste meine alte Bahnkarte von der Brohlatlbahn als Reparaturflicken herhalten. Konnte weitergehen.






_Ab durch den Herbst...leider etwas unscharf _





_Plattfuss No. 1_





_Over the bridge_

 Es folgte ein Rämpchen hinauf nach Vogelsang wo ein wenig Sightseeing folgte. Das Gemächt des Fackelträhers wurde verwogen und komische Inschriften entziffert. Sogar einen echten Ranger haben wir gesehen  Nach Riegelpause, Fernblick und Bikegeschwafel zogen wir weiter.Wollseifen war schnell erreicht.  Dahinter wurde es dann echt so richtig wiederlich scheisse ! Fernblicke in die herrliche Eifel überall ... Traum Wetter ... da hat man keinen Bock mehr wegzufahren 





_Jaja he moss me dämmele_





_Na ? .... wie schwer ?_





_Anders wo werden Spielplätze geschlossen und hier schiesst man 40 Mio. in ne alte Nazi Burg _

So genossen wir die Fahr durchs Hochplateau um uns in ein kurzes Trailchen zu stürzen. Bisschen Trail später waren wir auch schon in Einruhr. Hier wollten wir schnell wieder weg, es startete gegen Mittag angeblich ein weiteres Büffelherden Event. Auch dort startet man mit 100 und mehr bikern in einem Block  Egal wir waren wieder weg, wir verliessen Einruhr so wie wir gekommen waren... auf einem Trail. An dessen Ende wartete wieder ein fantastischer Fernblick auf den Obersee. "Stoked" sagen die Hipster !





_Endlose weiten ...._





_STOKED _





_STOKED  _

Weiter am Ufer entlang ... "stoked" .... wie sich die Wälder im Wasser spiegeln mit dem bunten Laub ..."stoked" . Am Ende des Uferwegs wartete nochmal ein kleines Rämpchen und schon befanden wir uns auf der Urftstaumauer. Droppen wollte hier keiner daher vernichteten wir ein paar weitere Riegel. Es folgte ein wenig gedämmel am Uferweg und dann nochml ein längerer schöner Anstieg auf denKermeter zurück. Hier quittierte erneut der Ardent des Frosches. Pffft ..Ende Gelände.Noch ens flecke. Schlauch 2 rein und weitr ging et.  Via Wolfgarten nach Hergarten durch herrliche Herbstwälder. Sollich noch erwähnen das wir zwischendrin noch Plattfuss Nr.3 am selben Bike hatten  Nein !





_Die Helden des Herbst_





_Nochmal hinauf_





_Dann entschwanden sie durch herrliche Wälder_

Danach war's nur noch easy going bis zurück nach Kommern. Auch unspektakulär...keine Plattfüsse mehr . Ich weiss jedenfalls wo'sjetzt günstig einen Ardent zu verkaufen gibt  So fand dann nach 60km und etwas mehr als 1000hm eine herrliche Herbstour wieder ihr Ende in Kommern. Chapeau meine Herren, es war mir eine Ehre ​


----------



## sun909 (4. November 2017)

Du solltest den Frosch doch heile lassen... 

Grüße an den Aussenposten!


----------



## bibi1952 (4. November 2017)

Danke an Hubert
Tolle Tour. Es hat alles gepasst.
Mit den 1000 hm hatte ich zum Schluss etwas Konditionsprobleme, aber die Eifel ist immer eine Reise wert.
Viele Grüße in die Eifel.
VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2017)

Ich war unschuldig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (4. November 2017)

Ja, war ein schxxxx Tag, Wetter, Landschaft, Mitfahrer,  ne - dass war nix

Einzig die drei Plattfüße, ne kaputte Luftpumpe, zum Schluss noch beim Aufladen des Rad in die Hundescheisse, die am Reifen klebte, gepackt, das hat wenigstens etwas Spaß gemacht

DANKE Herr Hubert aus K.

Da fährst das ganze Jahr schwierige Sachen in den Dolomiten, Ardennen und in der Heimat, fährst einmal in der Eifel ne SightseeingTour und da brauchste zwei Schläusche, ne Co2-Kartusche und ne neue Pumpe, ja, der Ardent wandert in die Tonne....( die Macht der Ranger ?)

War trotzdem sehr schön heute


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2017)

Hehe da hast du ja das volleKöter verwöhnprogramm gehabt 
Ja war der Fluch des Rangers dafür das wir in Vogelsang so über die abgezogen haben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2017)

​


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2017)

Bedenke, Biker - bevor de dich inne dunkle Nacht der Eifel wagst! Huberto di Commerone iss auffe Jagd!
Nix schlägt einen Italo-Barden bei Drisswetta!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2017)

Falls Sonntag einer Lust & Zeit hat sich mit mir durch den Matsch zu lümmeln
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16668


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2017)

Hi Hubi,War leider zu spät für denn Newsletter...
Grü


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2017)

KeinProblem ...bei dem Wetter jagt man eh keinen Hund vor die Türe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2017)

*Outdoor Rollentraining - shifft utpoia*

#SchaffscheisseamMorgenvertreibtKummerundSorgen






#gelberTunnel





#OpenTrails





#UmsetzengehtauchmitccFeile




​


----------



## Pete04 (12. November 2017)

Durchzogen von Graupel, Schneetreiben (+300HöMeta) und Grausligkeiten der Landstrich der Nordeifel war,
doch nix schlägt einen nach Natur hechelnden Köter! Verlässliche Bank ER ist!
Dachte bei dem Geköttel erst mal Mistkäfer machen auf PEGIDA....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (13. November 2017)

Ich habe schön MotoGP auf der Couch geguckt.


----------



## Enrgy (13. November 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Ich habe schön MotoGP auf der Couch geguckt.




...und formel 1 und nascar. dazwischen ein wohliges nickerchen...


----------



## H-P (13. November 2017)

Eurosport, Rittersport...jetzt bin ich platt.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. November 2017)

Pah! Mittagessen - Verdauungsbiken mit Schneeschauern - Kaffee und Kuchen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Ich habe schön MotoGP auf der Couch geguckt.





Enrgy schrieb:


> ...und formel 1 und nascar. dazwischen ein wohliges nickerchen...



Ich kann Euch beiden mal meine kleinen Quälgeister vorbei schicken, dann seid ihr auch froh wenn Ihr mal im Regen Eure Ruhe im Wald habt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. November 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (13. November 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch beiden mal meine kleinen Quälgeister vorbei schicken, dann seid ihr auch froh wenn Ihr mal im Regen Eure Ruhe im Wald habt [emoji38]


Wo du rechts hast  mein pro Lem ist aktuell das 1 Quälgeist krank ist und mich daran hindert aufs Rad zu kommen


----------



## supasini (14. November 2017)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...und formel 1 und nascar. dazwischen ein wohliges nickerchen...


Hai Volker - wann bist du denn eigentlich das letzte Mal Rad gefahren?  Hab dich ewich nich gesehen (was aber auch an mir liegen kann, ich hab ja noch nicht mal mehr Zeit, mich in den hl. Hallen des Forums rumzutreiben....)


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2017)

supasini schrieb:


> Hai Volker - wann bist du denn eigentlich das letzte Mal Rad gefahren?




hallo martin, wenn du schon so nett fragst - ghettotour 2014. falls ich nochmal aufsteige, dann sicher nur noch mit motor. keinen bock mehr auf die treterei. das ganze gerümpel steht seither im keller, noch mit dem dreck der letzten fahrten. muß ich mal loswerden, den kram. komischerweise habe ich keinerlei drang, der mich wieder in den wald zieht. 23 jahre mtb + 14 jahre mototrial sind wohl genug. 
als ausgleich, damit ich überhaupt noch an die frische luft komme, habe ich mir vor nem jahr was zweisitziges mit 4 rädern ohne dach gegönnt. da kann dann wenigstens auch mal meine frau mitfahren. 
interesse am 601 someone? nur 2000km gelaufen, kein park, nur wald+trail.


----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2017)

Old men.   Ob ich überhaupt nochmal ein wenig spochtlich Rad fahren kann steht noch nicht fest, Motospocht lieber nicht mehr, "normales" Moped geht.

Hatte mir für etwas Spaß schon sowas holen wollen, leider hat der Verkäufer 1 Woche vorher gemeint, den Straßengraben näher  untersuchen zu müssen, neue Suche.






Abgesehen davon grübel ich, ob ich doch in den "engagierten Ruhestand", fragt nicht, gehen soll. Ist zwar jede Menge Kohle weniger, aber zum gepflegten Überleben reicht es.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2017)

Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt, Radfahren kann auch im Alter noch Spass machen


----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. November 2017)

ich sag jetzt besser nichts....... - zu den OldMens


----------



## H-P (15. November 2017)

Man Hubert, mit Kappe hätte ich dich fast nicht erkannt...bei der nächsten Tour bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## bibi1952 (16. November 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt, Radfahren kann auch im Alter noch Spass machen



Bei solchen Aussichten fahre ich noch 10 Jahre weiter Bike.

Da ich im März 2018 meine Altersrentengrenze erreichen werde und dann viel Zeit habe, kann  man nochmal richtig Gas geben und neue Trails erkunden. Motorunterstützung kann dabei hilfreich sein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2017)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Aussichten fahre ich noch 10 Jahre weiter Bike.
> 
> Da ich im März 2018 meine Altersrentengrenze erreichen werde und dann viel Zeit habe, kann  man nochmal richtig Gas geben und neue Trails erkunden. Motorunterstützung kann dabei hilfreich sein.



Es sei dir gegönnt. Was gibt es besseres nach getaner Arbeit in seinem Lebensabend nochmal so richtig seinem Hobby fröhnen zu können,  egal ob mit oder ohne Motor. Von daher alles richtig gemacht !
Kenne aus eigener Familie das es auch ganz blöd anders laufen kann.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. November 2017)

Wenn die Wanderer noch schlafen .....

....ist der Hubi bereits unterwegs. Da ich gestern beim Kurvenkurs der DIMB aufgrund Vater&Kind-Tag im KiGa passen musste, holte ich heute meinen persönlichen Kurvenkurs noch nach. Dazu hatte ich mir ein paar Ecken in der schönen Rureifel ausgesucht. Man muss dort gar nicht lange suchen, hat man die Trails doch mit Hinweisschildern versehen "biken hier besonders schön". So schoss ich morgens um halb acht schon gen Rureifel. Mitten ins Herz des Nationalparks stiess ich hinein ... FLETSCH !

Morgens um halb acht ist die Welt noch in Ordnung ! Fuchs und Hase sagen sich guten Morgen, Hubi ist auf Trailsuche






Hier gibs neuerdings einen Bierberpfad ! Die versuchen auch mit jedem Scheiss die Leute in den NP zu locken 








Genauso wie dieses unsägliche Freifahrt-Eifel Projekt .... schön das man 380.000 für Bikestrecken ausgibt .... die nur leider total an den meisten Mountainbikern vorbeigeplant sind ! 





So genug abgelästert am frühen morgen  Jetzt kommt Freifahrt-Hubi .... Sonne im Rücken am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen 





Am bekannten Aussichtspunkt erstmal die Lage gecheckt, das Revier markiert und ab in den Kurvenkurs ...










In Kurve No.1 hat mein Hinterrad versucht mich zu überholen. Ich konnte es jedoch wieder einholen und auf seinen ordnungsgemäßen Platz am Ende des Fahrrads hinweisen !





Dann kam die üble Kurvenkombi ... die hatte ich noch nie geschafft ... heute musste es klappen. Im vierten Versuch gings dann auch tatsächlich in einem Rutsch duch.





Etliche Kehren weiter wurd's dann herrlich Herbstlich ... Spieglein Spieglein an der Wand ....










Dann eine Kraftvolle Erscheinung ....





Es folgte ein wiederlicher Anstieg. Aber denn musste ich machen .... musste ich doch an der Hubertushöhe den Trailheiligen huldigen das sie mich dieses Jahr wiedermal reichlich mit tollen Trails und wenig Pannen & Stürze gesegnet hatten










Hinab ging's dann wieder herrlich zackig .. Kurventraining Teil II





Dann cruisen am Lago .... herrlich lauschiges Plätzchen ....





Dann gab'sein Stück weg das man so auch nicht oft befahren kann. Der Rursee ist momentan so stark abgesenkt das er alte Wege wieder frei gibt. Die Chance lässt man sich natürlich nicht entgehen ....





Dann ging's zurück zum Ausgangsort. Von der Staumauer hat man einen guten Überblick. Mein nächstes Ziel sind ein paar Ecken auf der rechten Seite und danach geht's auf den Hubbel der da so halblinks rausragt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So siehts auf dem Hubbel von oben aus. Still liegt er da der Rursee ... links das Dorf ist klein Holland





Nette Spielereien gibts da oben ...





Als allerletztes Standen noch ein paar Kurven oberhalb der netten Burg Hengebach an. Herrlicher Blick auf's Bürgelein von hier





Dann hatte ich auch fertig ! was mehr als 3 Std. in der Matschepampe hatte gereicht ... aber herrlich so die letzten Fetzen vom lieblichen Herbst erwischt zu haben. Wer weiss wann ich das erste mal weissen Belag unter die Stollen bekomme ....​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (19. November 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn die Wanderer noch schlafen .....
> 
> ....ist der Hubi bereits unterwegs. Da ich gestern beim Kurvenkurs der DIMB aufgrund Vater&Kind-Tag im KiGa passen musste, holte ich heute meinen persönlichen Kurvenkurs noch nach. Dazu hatte ich mir ein paar Ecken in der schönen Rureifel ausgesucht. Man muss dort gar nicht lange suchen, hat man die Trails doch mit Hinweisschildern versehen "biken hier besonders schön". So schoss ich morgens um halb acht schon gen Rureifel. Mitten ins Herz des Nationalparks stiess ich hinein ... FLETSCH !
> 
> ...


Sauber!


----------



## tom_ass (20. November 2017)

Ach herrlich mit Blick auf den "Meuchelnden".
Anstatt rechts die treppenlastigen Kurven müsst ihr mal die linke Variante versuchen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2017)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Anstatt rechts die treppenlastigen Kurven müsst ihr mal die linke Variante versuchen.



Schon gemacht 
Aber da sind es nur 3-4 Ecken da ist man zu schnell unten 
Die sind aber knackig


----------



## on any sunday (20. November 2017)

Schon schön, ich sehe da aber einige Rechtsbrüche, Verbrecher.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schon schön, ich sehe da aber einige Rechtsbrüche, Verbrecher.



Andersherum belegen diese Bilder das Verbote der totale Quatsch sind. Geht halt alles ... sofern man sich respektvoll aus dem Wege geht !


----------



## Fabian93 (20. November 2017)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Ach herrlich mit Blick auf den "Meuchelnden".
> Anstatt rechts die treppenlastigen Kurven müsst ihr mal die linke Variante versuchen.



Erinnert mich daran, dass wir dringend nochmal da in die Ecke müssen


----------



## Pete04 (21. November 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn die Wanderer noch schlafen .....
> 
> ....ist der Hubi bereits unterwegs. Da ich gestern beim Kurvenkurs der DIMB aufgrund Vater&Kind-Tag im KiGa passen musste, holte ich heute meinen persönlichen Kurvenkurs noch nach. Dazu hatte ich mir ein paar Ecken in der schönen Rureifel ausgesucht. Man muss dort gar nicht lange suchen, hat man die Trails doch mit Hinweisschildern versehen "biken hier besonders schön". So schoss ich morgens um halb acht schon gen Rureifel. Mitten ins Herz des Nationalparks stiess ich hinein ... FLETSCH !
> 
> ...


Der vierfach-Hubi zieht mir echt die Zähne! BRAVOlös!


----------



## flechte (23. November 2017)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Ach herrlich mit Blick auf den "Meuchelnden".
> Anstatt rechts die treppenlastigen Kurven müsst ihr mal die linke Variante versuchen.


 Ich bin gestern da mal links durch - sehr leckere Kurven !!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2017)

* Ahrdvent Ahrdvent ein Lichtlein brennt *​
 Heuer nahmen die Köter eine alte Forumstraditions wieder auf.Früher gab es mal ein legendäres "Ahrglühen" wo man sich traf um gemeinsam ein paar Ahrtrails zu rutschen und abschliessend einen Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt zu trinken. Dazu bietet sich immer herrlichst der Weihnachtsmarkt Ahrweiler an ... echt rustikal da...sollte man mal gesehen haben.​


​
 Zum Trailrutschen trafen sich dann Steigeisen, Schnippi, Mäff und Killerplautze. Bei fetten 1°C rollten wir uns auf dem Ahrradweg gen Neuenahr ein. Hier fingen die fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten schon an. Es mussten zahlreiche Jacks, Pumas und Schwarzbären in Form von Pelzmänteln umkurvt werden.Der vegane Trend scheint in Neuenahr vorbei gezogen zu sein.Zum Warm werden schoben wir unsere Kadaver erstmal auf den Beilratsberg.Schnell war klar das wird heute ein wenig Kaugummi. Modder wohin man auch fuhr. Auch der erste zackige Trail hinunter ins Idenbachtal war recht flutschig. Gefolgt von einer Bachquerung und einer kurzen Tragepassage ging's zum nächsten Tagesordnungspunkt.​



_Sieht von oben gar nicht so tief aus ... _​



_Erwiess sich dann aber als Knietiefes allesfressendes Schlammloch _​
 Dieser befand sich auf dem Neuenahrer Berg. Doch rodelten wir die etwas mehr als 20 Kurven hinunter. Braune Wurst im weissen Schnee. Herrlich ! Unten war leider ein Stöckchenleger-A****loch unterwegs. Frag mich immer was das bringen soll. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das diese Torfköpfe wissentlich einen Sturz in Kauf nehmen, einige Stöckchen waren richtig schön mitten in der Kehre platziert.Naja egal, uns hat es den Spass nicht verdorben, schnell mal aufgeräumt und weiter ging's.​



_Weiss und braun ... so sieht der Winter an der Ahr aus _

 Nächster Halt: Steckenberg. Hier zündeten wir dann unsere Chinaböller. Es war dunkel geworden und das angekündigte Spiel "Wer zuerst die Lampe anmacht hat verloren" wollte niemand wirklich mitmachen Also glitten wir im Schnee ein paar Kehren hinunter gefolgt vom herrlichen Trailchen alias "Achterbahn" Immer wieder ein Kracher ! Die abschließenden zwei Treppen brachten unsere Lampenhalterungen ans Limit Nun ging's ans Grand Finale.​



_Hubi hat die Lampe an ! _​



_Hier wird die Dunkelheit einfach weggebeamt _​



_Herrlich ! _​
 Nochmal zum einschwingen ein paar Bachemer Spätherbst Kehren, danach ging's ins Winkelgässchen. Immer wieder ein Highlight hier im Dunkeln hinab zu surfen. Hat was, die Mischung aus einfachen Kehren im Tunnel des Scheinwerfes. Auch das Lichterspektakel von unten anzuschauen ist recht ansehnlich, wäre noch schöner wenn sich ein zwei Köter mehr mal wieder aufraffen könnten mitzufahren. ​



_Lampenspektakel in der Winkelgasse _​



_Skyline von Ahrweiler _​



_Im Brökkepäddschje _​
 Zum Abschluss gab's nochmal auf dem Weg zum Brökkepäddschje nochmal richtig schön Modder vor die Hose damit wir auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt auch ausreichend Platz haben. Die Wildschweine hatten am Calvarienberg alles gegeben. Da flogen die Fetzen. Auch das Brökkepäddschje selber war recht sprattelig. Genüsslich rollten wir zum Weihnachtsmarkt aus um uns den Wohlverdienten Glühwein zu kredenzen. Die gedämmelten Höhenmeter forderten ihren Zoll, nichtzuletzt weil man den Modderfaktor noch dazu addieren musste. Das war mal wieder eine feine Tour mit herrlich lustigem Abschluss auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. Dank an die Mitfahrenden.​



_Prost !_​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Ahrdvent Ahrdvent ein Lichtlein brennt *​
> Heuer nahmen die Köter eine alte Forumstraditions wieder auf.Früher gab es mal ein legendäres "Ahrglühen" wo man sich traf um gemeinsam ein paar Ahrtrails zu rutschen und abschliessend einen Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt zu trinken. Dazu bietet sich immer herrlichst der Weihnachtsmarkt Ahrweiler an ... echt rustikal da...sollte man mal gesehen haben.​
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast beim Allesfresser "stinkend" vergessen [emoji23]


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Dezember 2017)

Hubi war waren Konkurrenzglühen und haben auch an Dich gedacht


----------



## Eifelbewohner (3. Dezember 2017)

Super Tour Hubi...die Sprüche der Besucher auf´m Weihnachtsmarkt treiben mir noch heute morgen ein Lächeln ins Gesicht!
"Wen sucht Ihr denn? ...den Weihnachtsmann? klar...den Christbaum baum haben wir ja schon gefunden"


----------



## Pete04 (3. Dezember 2017)

Feinstens jemacht! Alte keltische Rituale aufrechterhalten (die glühten sicher schon mit ihren Trinkhörnern durch ett Ahrtal!),
mieses Stockwerk auffem Trail ohne viel Federlesens bereinischt, dem Opa Osram mit fulminanter Leuchttechnik ein Lächeln
auffet Jesicht gezaubert - Köters sinn Forentitanen! Einzger Einwand: war der Spruch nitt eher Weihnachtsmarkt bezogen:
"wer zuerst die Lampen an hat verliert!" Glüht on, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Einzger Einwand: war der Spruch nitt eher Weihnachtsmarkt bezogen:
> "wer zuerst die Lampen an hat verliert!


----------



## Handlampe (3. Dezember 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hubi war waren Konkurrenzglühen und haben auch an Dich gedacht



Jörg, wo isen das genau?
Sieht ziemlich genial aus. Auskunft gerne auch per PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2017)

​


----------



## thommy88 (6. Dezember 2017)

Cooles Video.sieht ein wenig nach Traumpfade aus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2017)

Jo sieht tatsächlich danach aus,ist aber bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## DocB (6. Dezember 2017)

Der Hubi mit Leuchtehelm!  
Was ist das für ein gelbes Objekt oben auf dem Rucksack?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2017)

Das ist mein Glücksbringer Bärchen  Den muss ich immer mitfahren lassen sonst machen die Kinder Stress


----------



## DocB (6. Dezember 2017)

Also die Beleuchtung war ne coole Idee. Aber wo hast Du das Verlängerungskabel eingesteckt? 
Bitte Detailfotos!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Also die Beleuchtung war ne coole Idee. Aber wo hast Du das Verlängerungskabel eingesteckt?
> Bitte Detailfotos!


https://www.amazon.de/Draht-Lichterkette-perlweiß-Batteriebetrieb-Lights4fun/dp/B00EYDMY8K/ref=sr_1_8?s=lighting&ie=UTF8&qid=1512592277&sr=1-8&keywords=led+lichterkette

is sone betteriebetriebene draht lichterkette.sineinfach zwei knopfzellen drin, gabs hier für2,50 im baumakrt


----------



## Pete04 (6. Dezember 2017)

Leck mich fett! So schnell kann ich gar keine Tourenberichte schreiben wie der Kümmeraner Barde inne Flappmaushöhle
verschwindet und in Kakus in Zentralchina widder rauskommt! Feinstet Stollenwerk ausse Köterschmiede,
gelernt iss halt gelernt.... Dann mal wieder auf innen Burgencontest, Kokojambo!


----------



## H-P (7. Dezember 2017)

Hubi, der rasende Christbaum....aber früher war mehr Lametta.


----------



## FreeUse (7. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wer kann der kann, es sei ihnen gegönnt, das Geld muss unter die Leute !



Die armen Hersteller lassen sich immer wieder etwas neues einfallen damit sie nicht Bankrott gehen. Irgend wer muss sie ja unterstützen.
Ich nehme dann gerne die Auslaufware


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2017)

Ui, ein Schnappschuss aus der Höhle steht zur Wahl Fdw  https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ui, ein Schnappschuss aus der Höhle steht zur Wahl Fdw  https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


Done!


----------



## sun909 (8. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ui, ein Schnappschuss aus der Höhle steht zur Wahl Fdw  https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool



Erledigt!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Dezember 2017)

dto


----------



## thommy88 (8. Dezember 2017)

done


----------



## DocB (8. Dezember 2017)

Na klar.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (8. Dezember 2017)

latürlich....


----------



## Handlampe (8. Dezember 2017)

Is aber auch ein cooles Bild.


----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2017)

Türlich, türlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2017)

däh hätt jeklapp...thx für de stärnchen


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> däh hätt jeklapp...thx für de stärnchen


Gerne!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2017)

Un in de Vidscho Freitach hat's die Killerplautze auch geschafft  
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/12/08/der-nikolaus-hat-20-videos-mitgebracht/


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt wird er schon in gleichem Atemzug mit Wade Simmons und Thomas Vanderham erwähnt.  Fehlt nur noch die Aufnahme in die Mountainbike Hall of Fame!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Jetzt wird er schon in gleichem Atemzug mit Wade Simmons und Thomas Vanderham erwähnt.  Fehlt nur noch die Aufnahme in die Mountainbike Hall of Fame!



Ich arbeite dran


----------



## FreeUse (12. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. Dezember 2017)

Der *K-Rider* - vergesst den PaleRider, der kannte noch Gnade!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2017)

Fernziel anvisiert ..... YEAH ! 2018 kann kumme !


----------



## H-P (15. Dezember 2017)

Steht bei uns auch ganz oben auf der Liste.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich sach nur Tiefenmeter, Tiefenmeter, Baby!


----------



## sun909 (15. Dezember 2017)

Tolles Video Hubi, hoffe, du nimmst uns da auch mal mit 

Und voll in der VIP jetzt, müssen wir dir das nächste Mal direkt den grünen Teppich ausrollen... ???

Schönes WE1
C.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Steht bei uns auch ganz oben auf der Liste.



Yeah ! Sölden rockt .. wisst ihr schon wann ?



sun909 schrieb:


> Tolles Video Hubi, hoffe, du nimmst uns da auch mal mit
> 
> Und voll in der VIP jetzt, müssen wir dir das nächste Mal direkt den grünen Teppich ausrollen... ???
> 
> ...



VIP Bereich ? Hab ich abgelehnt rennen nur pinke snops rum ... bleibe lieber bodenständiger Pöbel


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2017)

Da hat doch El Mariachi sein fulminantes Solo erlernt!




...die Gute ihr Worst-Case-Szenario erlitten; ich sach nur: Panoramaweg! 3x heulen  und wir waren durch....








Feinstes Zeuch sacht der Verfasser...abba: beware of the Red Light!




 Schönet Ziel, der Hörr!...


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich sach nur Tiefenmeter, Tiefenmeter, Baby!


Yeah, Yeah, Yeah!




Da simmer Dir - glaub' ich! - 'nen Wimpernschlag voraus! Tiefenmeter werden chronisch unterbewertet,
setzen definitv mehr Todesangstthestosteron frei als Höhenmeter auffe Almcowboyhighways....

Empfehlung: Teäre-Line - da wurden schon Alpha-Bika-Männchen beobachtet die nach
der 130ten Kurve de Fortpflanzungsorgane im Rucksack führten...
...ich glaub' man sacht: bei hatten....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Yeah, Yeah, Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teäre is ned verkehrt ...mir persönlich gefallen die natürlichen ... z.B. Harise & Co besser.Bin ja ein Naturbursche 

Panoramaweg haben wir auch schonmal ad akte gelegt ... hier stimmt eindeutig nicht das verhältnis fahren zu tragen nach ausgiebiger internet recherche. Dafür habsch mal Gaislachkogel Stolpertrail ins Auge gefasst


----------



## H-P (16. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Yeah ! Sölden rockt .. wisst ihr schon wann ?



Haben einiges auf dem Schirm, Paganella, Dolomiten, Sölden usw. einfach zuwenig Urlaub.

Entweder Anfang Juli mit mehreren Leuten, oder nur mit Frauchen Ende September...und ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Haben einiges auf dem Schirm, Paganella, Dolomiten, Sölden usw. einfach zuwenig Urlaub.
> 
> Entweder Anfang Juli mit mehreren Leuten, oder nur mit Frauchen Ende September...und ihr?



Ende August. Haben schon gebucht. Wollten erst Anfang September da sind aber die Rennradschwucken da wegen dem Ötzi 

1.Februar geht die Anmeldung für die Schnitzeljagd auf... kann ich auch empfehlen cooles Event !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2017)

* Saison Zwosiebzeeehn ... Saison Zwoachtzähn *
 So, da neigt sich das Jahr wieder dem Ende zu ... zack bumm ging das ! Es sind zwar noch einpaar Tage aber allein biketechnisch wird da nicht mehr viel laufen. Zeit also mal zu reflektieren und nach vorne zu schauen. Was brachte die Saison 2017 ...?




_Mit Sonne fing das Jahr an .... _​
Geplagt hatte mich Anfang des Jahres etwas der Rücken, daher war ich da nicht ganz so aktiv wie sonst. Konsequentes Rücken&Entspannunsgtraining liessen mich das aber im laufe des Jahres gut in den Griff bekommen ... ok so gut man das bei einem Ü40 Kadaver kann  Im März ein echtes erstes Highlight, die SAU 2017. SonnenAufgangUntergang-Tour. Viele nette Menschen aus dem Forum und die sehr geile Osteifel wieder neu kennen gelernt. Super !​



_Sonnenaufgang bei der SAU 2017 _

 Dann hab ich mal ein B+ Hardtail gesestet ( der neueste Schrei am Bikemarkt ) und eine super Trailtour in Monschau gedreht, gefolgt von einem herrlichen alljährlichen Vatertagsklopper. Meine Herren hatten wir ein Glück mit dem Wetter. Das fand ich dieses Jahr gar nicht so schlecht, das geheule viele anderen dazu  geht mir auf den Sack ! Man muss halt immer das beste draus machen und so schlecht war der Sommer auch nicht !




_Fette Trailtour bei Monschau _




_Vatertagsklopper _​
Gleich zu Anfang des Sommers gabs eine Super Tour mit den Kollegen ausm Forum ins Eifelgold, dem Ginster,auf die Dreiborner Hochfläche. Echt Knaller Gegend ! Dann weiter viel Touren um was an der Fahrtechnik zu feilen. Bei Lehrmeister Manni konnt ich mir wieder einiges abgucken, danke dafür !  Im August wieder son Knaller, uns Carsten organisierte ein Brohltal Bahn & Bike. Hammer ! Wieder geniale Osteifel bei geilem Wetter und netten Leuten.




_Eifelgold Tour _​



_Brohltal Bahn & Bike _​



_Techniktraining mit Manni ...immer top ! _

 
Im September dann das Highlight für die Köter. Drei Tage im Dahner Felsenland. Was für ein grandioses Traileldorado. Mit im Paket war die 100 Serpentinen Tour von Trailrock. Was für ein Gerät, da setzt man abends im Bett immer noch um ! Hammer ! Epischer Herbst mit epischen Schlammlöchern gabs beim Rando im Elsenborn welchen ich mit Forumskollegen Jörg bestritt. Den weiteren Herbst genoss ich bei einigen schönen Touren an der Mosel, Ahr und in der Rureifel. Mit Forumsleuten und mit Kötern. Da ein paar Köter ausgerissen sind tut ein wenig Abwechslung durch das Forum auch gut. Einige nette Leute kennen gelernt !​



_Köter en de Palz _​



_Rando Elsenborn _​



_Mosel ...immer eine Reise wert ! _​

Zum Ende des Jahres zündete ich mit meiner Höhlenforschung nochmal einen echten Medialen Nachbrenner. Mit Foto des Tages und im VideoFreitag von MTB-News. Hätte nicht gedacht das das so viel aufsehen erregen könnte. Naja Ruhm & Ehre bringt auch nichts wenn das Konto leer bleibt ) So endete dann eine echt gute Saison. Keine größeren Stürze, KEIN EINZIGER PLATTFUSS dank Schlauchlos sonst auch keine Pannen und das wichtigste viel Spass mit den Mitfahrenden gehabt und viel gelacht.
​


​
_Hoehlenforschung_ ​



_Ahrglühen haben wir auch gemacht _​
_*Neue Zeit als Trailscout*_
Achso eines gilt es vielleicht noch zu erwähnen: seit März diesen Jahres bin ich ehrenamtlich unterwegs. Njaha ... die Forumskollegen Carsten und Manni hatten mich letztes Jahr schon gefragt ob ich nicht gerne bei der DIMB IG Köln als Trailscout mitwirken möchte. Fand ich Klasse das die an mich gedacht hatten und so machteich im März in der Pfalz meinen Lehrgang zum Trailscout ( MTB-Guide Gundstufe )Ein Super Lehrgang, da flog echt die Zeit vorbei. Seither habe ich auf etwas mehr als 12 Touren einige Leute durch die Eifel kutschiert. Hintergrund ist vornehmlich die Leute auf die DIMB aufmerksam zu machen sowie sozial -und naturverträgliches Biken näher zu bringen. Dabei geht es drum anderen Waldnutzern respektvoll gegenüber zu treten und so weit es geht den Wald so zu verlassen wie man ihn vorgefunden hat. Das macht echt Spass, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Kommerziell hätte ich das nie in Erwägung gezogen. Es gibt schon genug geldgeile die die Wälder ausbeuten. Aber so schlägt man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Man hat Spass auf Trails und tut auch noch was für's Image von uns Mountainbiker. Super Sache wie ich finde. Meine Lehrmeister Carsten & Manni standen mir dabei stets mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und organisieren den "Relaunch" der IG Köln bisher mit Bravour. Mal sehen ob man noch den ein oder anderen so auch noch in die DIMB bekommt, eine Interessenvertretung kann nie schaden und je mehr desto besser. Wir Mountainbiker haben lange genug den Kopf eingezogen !​



_*What comes next ......*_
...ja gute Frage. Für 2018 hab ich mir schon eine fette To-Do-Liste zusammengestellt. Auch wieder mit Krachern an Mosel, Ahr und Warche. Luxemburg & Co stehen natürlich auch drauf. Wie im letzten Jahr auch versuche ich die Zeit auf dem Bike möglichst stressfrei zu geniessen. Kein Leistungsdrang, keine Verpflichtungen. "Erlebnis statt Ergebnis"...es streben schon genug rasierte Waden nach Bestzeiten. Ein absolutes Highlight wird der August, hier haben die Köter ein Trailcamp in Sölden vorgesehen. Naturtrails und geshapte Lines vom feinsten .... Kracher ! Im Frühjahr wird der neue Köterdress fertig und im Frühsommer steht ein Trailwochenende mit der DIMB an ... Lecker ! Wie dem auch sei das Jahr wird wieder voller geiler Tage auf dem Rad sein hoffe ich.​



*.. attack the trail ... euer Hubi 

*​


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Dezember 2017)

Captian Hubi Future 

 goes international and rides the intergalactic Trails in the Eifel! 


Jetzt müsse mer unser Englisch aufpolieren, um hier noch mitlesen zu können.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (17. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Saison Zwosiebzeeehn ... Saison Zwoachtzähn *
> So, da neigt sich das Jahr wieder dem Ende zu




Aber hier nochmal ein Dankeschön vom Team "Adlerhorst" für die vielen gemeinsamen Touren, die wir dieses Jahr mit dir Hubi, (dann auch standesgemäss im Köterdress gekleidet) , drehen konnten.https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attac...5/?temp_hash=ed1165be42d4e2dbd164b7d98aeff52a



 

Wir freuen uns auf 2018....und ganz besonders auf die "Bike-Repubic" 
_Mäff & Schnippi_


----------



## Pete04 (17. Dezember 2017)

He, normalerweise krieg ISCH am Ende des Jahres den Moralischen und danke dem Rest der Welt!
@jmr-biking ...müssen die immer zahlreicher werdenden Holländerschwärme dran schuld sein, inne Region EU schlagen die schon die Stare!
@H-P ....Paganella!? Hat ett Flossen oder Gräten? ...wird Fischfarmbiken unterbewertet?
@schraeg aka Hubertus vonne Vidschokünstlers: Da hasse dir abber Machwerk ausse Rippen geschnitzt,
eine Bank vor dem Hörrn!  nitt von kurzer Hand geplant holt die Voreifel auf Christoph Schlingensief
ihr eigen Brett hervor und kombiniert finsterste Spiesserbildas mit handfester Bikemania!
Hubiniert! Hatt Pack-An! Wuppt! ***+ Da lässte abber als Single-to-do-Monsta ettliche socalled Großunternehmen
alt aussehen wie




Mistelfinken im Beiboot! Der Pete, beeindruckt - halt ein, halt ein, ER hatte Muttasprache vom Gamin gewechselt:
IMPRESSED vonne digitale Feder vonne Nachbarschaft! Wacker, weita so, und immer gegen jede Vernunft!

PS: Lass Mäff&Schnippi 100x repub*L*ic auffe Wände vonne Seilbahn schreiben,
ett erdet und schont ett Konto vonne Logopädie! Ihr seid großartig, Jungens, allet Quatsch!!!


----------



## H-P (18. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @H-P ....Paganella!? Hat ett Flossen oder Gräten? ...wird Fischfarmbiken unterbewertet?



Pasta a la Paganella della Casa, natürlich al dente...oder al dental, für Leute ohne Zähne schön weich gekocht.

Sehr schöner Jahresrückblick Hubert.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2017)

* AHRdvent 4.0 - Schlammwichteln *​
 Weihnachtlich ist es ....riiiichtig Weihnachtlich .... 10°C, schlammig, windig, kurze Hosen Wetter ! Herrlich.Da kommt so richtig Weihnachtstimmung auf am vierten Ahrdvent. Das wollten die Köter nochmal auskosten. So liess man sie in Pützfeld von der Leine ......​
 Panorama ist alles .... 


​
 ...nein style ist alles ... aber lieber nicht nach hinten umplumpsen ....


​
 Nach etlichen tausend Höhenmeter ( gefühlt im Schlamm) fanden wir unsere Lieblingshütte.
 Kein Wunder man hatte sie mit einem Kreuz markiert.
 Es gab ein Stück Christstollen zur Belohnung


​
 Wo sonst kann man schon bei einemsolchen Panorama pinkeln ?


​
  Und dann wurde gekurvet .... 89er Steilhang, zart am Gaumen und herb im Abgang !


​
 Weiter unten ... die einen rechts ...


​
 ... die anderen links .... wenn sie nicht zu schnell für die Kamera waren ...


​


​
 An der Waterkant ... 


​
 Dann wieder hoch ...hoch ...und höher !
 Oben waren wir so glücklich da mussten wir uns erstmal bei einer Runde Bike-Yoga entspannen


​
 Das artete dann irgendwann zu kAHRmAHRsutra aus ....



 ... abgeputzt und weiter ....​
 ...am Ende einesschönenHörnchen wartet noch eine schone lingurische Treppe auf uns.... zuvor hatte der rote Baron mächtig Spass ......ich habe ihm einen Wegpunkt gesetzt ! 


​
 Dann kam das versuchstreppchen ...
 ... der hier ganz souverän im ersten Ansatz !


​
 Der hier ganz souverän im zweiten ...






​
 Und der dicke hier ....


​
 .... war nach dem zweiten Versuch so kaputt da brauchte der dringend ne Pause.
 So legte er sich ne Runde auf's linke Ohr


​
 Dann war'sgelaufen. Der Drops war gelutscht ...Ende Gelände...Aus die Maus...Schluss im Dom ... 
 Aber nicht ohne ein Pommes Massakker bei 


​
 Wo wir ja schonmal in Pützfeld waren bot sich das natürlich an ​
 So endete bei Pommes, Burger,Schnitzel & Co sowie Schrottwichteln mit Restmilch, Kamm und Klöten eine spasig kurzweiligeTour mit einer super Truppe. ​
 Erkenntnis des Tages: Je mehr Köter um so mehr Spass !!!​


----------



## Eifelbewohner (24. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das artete dann irgendwann zu kAHRmAHRsutra aus ....


Doch noch ne Runde dieses Jahr hinbekommen
...jo war echt klasse "kAHRmAHRsutra"  ...da muss man erstmal drauf kommen.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf die nächste Tour...auch gerne mit Start/Ende bei PDL


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. Dezember 2017)

Hammerhai! Die Köters können kötteln wo's keiner mehr watt erwartet!




Selbes Tal, and're Qual! Jugend rockt 23-Serp-Trail...Skill muttu üben, alleine runterbrezeln reicht nitt!
Stay tuned, frohet Jedöns zwischen de Tage, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2017)

War am 24.ten noch schnell in the woods ....das was die da am heiligen Berg treiben treibt einem glatt die Tränen in die Augen.
Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit wie ich das mit meinem Bike jemals schaffen soll...eine solche Verwüstung hinzuzaubern !






Und während wie heiligen in der Mette waren turnte ich am Gipfel rum ich alter Atheist


----------



## Pete04 (26. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ett nur die eine Baustelle wäre - getz holtzen se de Katzensteine auch noch zu Kleinholz, da werden mers bis März
nich mer biken können!


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wenn ett nur die eine Baustelle wäre - getz holtzen se de Katzensteine auch noch zu Kleinholz, da werden mers bis März
> nich mer biken können!


Aber wehe ab den Katzensteinen verlässt Mal ein Fuß den festen Erdboden und wird an den Sandstein gesetzt :Wut:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2017)

Ja da waren die Bäume schon im September angezeichnet.
Eine bekannte Radgruppe ( ich erwähne den Namen nicht mehr  war ja so schlau und hat dem Harvester auch noch extra Pfeile nach rechts und links gekennzeichnet, aber komische Kreidefarbe hatten die, die hält 3 Monate später immer noch, schon komisch !

Alle Jahre wieder sach ich mal ... ich erinnere mich noch das mich vor Jahren mal ein Forstwirt ( wer nix wird wird Wirt oder wie war das ?  ) dort angepfiffen hat, ein halbes Jahr später hat Freund Harvester das alles mal auf links gedreht


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja da waren die Bäume schon im September angezeichnet.
> Eine bekannte Radgruppe ( ich erwähne den Namen nicht mehr  war ja so schlau und hat dem Harvester auch noch extra Pfeile nach rechts und links gekennzeichnet, aber komische Kreidefarbe hatten die, die hält 3 Monate später immer noch, schon komisch !
> 
> Alle Jahre wieder sach ich mal ... ich erinnere mich noch das mich vor Jahren mal ein Forstwirt ( wer nix wird wird Wirt oder wie war das ?  ) dort angepfiffen hat, ein halbes Jahr später hat Freund Harvester das alles mal auf links gedreht


Ja einige sind halt sehr rebellig drauf...
;Die

Zu meiner aktiven kletterzeit war ich Mal dort uns hatte Hand an den Fels gelegt ( ohne kletterschuhe an zu haben) und wollte Mal 2-3 Meter queren, kaum hob der erste Fuß vom Boden ab, da kam der grüne Meister auch aus dem Wald gesprintet... Von wegen Sicherheit... Aber die losen Haken habe sie angeblich als mahnendes Beispiel drinn gelassen... Wenn man das aber erst am umlenker merkt das man den von Hand rausziehen kann ist es auch zu spät... Seltsames Verständnis von Sicherheit die Herren dort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. Dezember 2017)

Jau, die Eifel iss RAU! Abber so halten mers den Kenntnisstand auf Lippenhöhe....
An dem Satzveyer Schmodder besteht jedenfalls längere Zeit kein Bedarf mehr,
hatte füssisch 2 Schuhgrößen mehr... wenn ich datt mit dem Dicken "pflüge"
glaubt Graf Beissel der Hulk sei in Satzvey eingeflogen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Satzveyer



Lass das nicht die Katzveyer hören


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2017)

hubi, hast frühschicht? gestern 5:30, heut 5:26 im web - datt is nich normal!


----------



## sun909 (27. Dezember 2017)

Kleinkind zu Hause


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2017)

oh, das tut mir leid


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2017)

Senile Bettflucht ...vergesse irgendwann immer weiter zu schlafen


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Dezember 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kleinkind zu Hause


Pass auf geht schneller als man glaubt.... Und du bist auch im Club...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Dezember 2017)

* Final Ride Zwosiebzeeeehn *
 

 Es kommt mir vor als ob es gestern war als ich bei -6°C im Ahrtal stand und ne Runde biken ging ... ZACK BUMM ... is schon wieder der 31.12.... nur diesmal sinds geschmeidige 13°C ... früher war alles besser !

 Dazu bliess es mich heute kräftigst an. Aber ich schlauer Eifelfuchs fahre natürlich erstmal gegen den Wind um dann geschmeidig mit Windkraft durch die Prappe zu surfen. Der Schnee von gestern ist wieder weg, dafür hat er schön viele Matschepfützen zum spielen da gelassen. Und weil's bei uns in den Niederungen so warm war bin ich mal nach Nettersheim zum Gletscher gefahren.

 
 Aber auch da kein Schnee weit und breit ....





 An Gleis 1 auch alles perfekt geräumt




 Zwischndrin gabsnoch feinsten psycho Nieselregen .. so von vorne mit Wind .. ganz feine Tröpfchen .. zum durchdrehen ... kennt das einer ?

 Und die lieben Landmaschienen modellieren einem immer herrlich feine Matschespielplätze




 So, fast wieder zu Hause .... so sieht das also aus mim Klimawandel
 Sorichtig schön winterlich ...sollten wir uns also dran gewöhnen




  Bei so viel Hitze unterm Helm hat man des öfteren das Gefühl man einen neben sich stehen hat ...irgendwie !




 SCHLUSS JETZT ! Ordnung ... Gefrierter Hubi zurück ins Glied !




 Hier extra ein Rätsel für Euch zum Jahreswechsel:
 Welche der Schnallen an den Schuhen geht wohl immer auf ?
 3 Versuche 




  Zum Schluss nochmal ein Trailcheck an den Catstones
 Dort war Herr Harvester eingefallen.Hat das meiste aber verschont ... guter Harvi ! 




 Zum Schluss dann noch mit der Heidi durch die Heide dann wurde sich zuhause inder Dekontaminationsstrecke kräftig entschlammt ... ich glaub ich muss mal den Abfluss nachspülen 



​
 Ich wünsche allen Mitlesern hier ... keinen guten Rutsch ... so was fieses wünscht man doch keinem 

 Stattdessen wünsche ich Euch nen geschmeidigen Jahreswechsel und ne noch geschmeidigere Saison Zwoachtzeehn ... immer ne handbreit Luft im Reifen ​


----------



## Pete04 (31. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Lass das nicht die Katzveyer hören


Iss doch nur EIN KONSONANT, da muss mers doch nitt so kleinbürgerlich so drüber kritteln!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2018)

Neues Jahr neues Glück ... wenn einer auf Schlammsuhlen steht ...hier lang:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16668


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Januar 2018)

Alta, Alta! Nach Dauerinvasion Weihnacht und Sylvester wäre 11 Uhr handzahm - wenn mers im Rahmen kuschelig blieben gerne Option!
Ich will ja auch noch (mystherische Mission) Bares inne Hand vom Landvogt legen....
Hach, papperlapapp - lass mers so stehen, datt Team DKK hatt ja massisch Arbeit gehabt de Trails zu wässern um de Erwartungen
zu toppen...wäre schön, mer schauen von Einschlag zu Einschlag!
Dürfen Gleichgesinnte geleitet werden?





Stay fluffig, der Pete! Katzensteinbegehung war Katastrophe, da gehste ja heim
mit 2 Schuhnummern mehr als einfliegend....


----------



## Stemminator (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
vielleicht haben es einige von euch schon gehört/gelesen, für alle anderen wie folgt. 

Auf dem Truppen Übungsplatz der Schavener Heide befindet sich nähe Satzvey Sportplatz eine kleine Fahrradstrecke,  welche in Kürze vom BWdlz und Forstamt unfahrbar gemacht werden soll. Da diese Strecke vor allem von vielen Kindern/Jugendlichen genutzt wird haben zwei Familien aus den umliegenden Ortschaften zum Erhalt der Strecke eine Petition gestartet.

Wer diese Unterstützen möchte kann dies gerne mit einer Unterschrift tun! Die Listen liegen bei Hape's Sporthandel in Euskirchen oder bei Zweirad Schulz (ab morgen)  in Kommern aus.

Die entsprechende Schriftstücke der Behörde und Petition sind in der Facebook Gruppe: "Mountainbiken im Kreis Euskirchen" einzusehen.


Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht haben es einige von euch schon gehört/gelesen, für alle anderen wie folgt.
> 
> Auf dem Truppen Übungsplatz der Schavener Heide befindet sich nähe Satzvey Sportplatz eine kleine Fahrradstrecke,  welche in Kürze vom BWdlz und Forstamt unfahrbar gemacht werden soll. Da diese Strecke vor allem von vielen Kindern/Jugendlichen genutzt wird haben zwei Familien aus den umliegenden Ortschaften zum Erhalt der Strecke eine Petition gestartet.
> ...



Hallo Daniel,
in Kennerkreisen hat es schon die Runde gemacht. Ich habe hier in Kommern auch schon angefangen Eltern auf die Thematik aufmerksam zu machen. Werde jetzt auch versuche sie für die Unterschriftenliste zu aktivieren, vielleicht hol ich die morgen mal kurz bei Schulz ab und fahre mal so alle meine bekannten ab deren Kids dort auch gerne und oft gefahren sind.

Ich persönlich denke aber dasman die Kuhle vergessen kann. Davon werden die nicht abrücken. Statdessen sollte man versuchen das Angebot an anderer Stelle was zu machen weiter zu verfolgen. Egal wo und wie das auch immer aussieht, das wichtigste oist jetzt das neuer Raum für die Kids geschaffen wird.Dadarf man dann auch nicht mit "Erwachsenen Maßstäben" rangehen so nach dem Flowtrail Motto oder so. Einfach versuchen ein paar neue Sachen für die Kids zu schaffen, wenn man da erstmal den Fuss in der Türe hat kommt der Rest von alleine denke ich.

Heute war auch ein Artikel dazu im KSTA
https://www.ksta.de/region/euskirch...le-radpiste-in-schavener-heide-platt-29438180
Der letzte Absatz lässt ja ein wenig hoffen.

Es wäre mir eine Ehre wenn ich Euch da auch unterstützen kann. Auch wenn meine Kids noch zu klein für den Spot sind, so kenne ich doch vieleKids hier aus dem Dorf die dort immer gerne hingefahren sind. Ich könnte z.B. als Bindeglied zur DIMB fungieren, von dort kann man eventuell unterstützung einholen bei der Errichtung eines "legalen" Spots. Ich werde kommende Woche mal Versuchen mit Euch in Kontakt zu treten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2018)

*DIE VIER SCHLAMMHEILIGEN !*

DIMB IG Köln - Außenposten Nordeifel - Tour No.1 in 2018 erfolgreich absolviert 





v.l.n.r: schraeg, toyota, RSC-MTB-FB, vinnirox

Es wurde sich 45km lang schön eingesaut. Paar nette Pfädchen waren auch dabei incl. Mini-Techniktraining am Kreuztrail.
Hat Spass gemacht,trotz der Prappe ...so langsam könnts aber trozdem mal bisschen trockener werden, kriege das knirschen zwischen den Zähnen vomschlamm irgendwie nicht mehr weg ​


----------



## Enrgy (6. Januar 2018)

"Das mag komisch klingen, aber es tut der Natur gut, dass wir hier immer wieder mit Panzern und anderen großen Fahrzeugen üben“, versichert der Feldwebel: „In den Fahrspuren sammelt sich Wasser. Die Mini-Tümpel bieten beispielsweise Kröten einen Lebensraum.“ Sobald sie die Militärfahrzeuge hörten, so Küpper, flüchteten sie."

also in zukunft bitte kein gemecker mehr über harvesterspuren! das dient alles der natur! 

geile scheixxe...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2018)

Enrgy schrieb:


> "Das mag komisch klingen, aber es tut der Natur gut, dass wir hier immer wieder mit Panzern und anderen großen Fahrzeugen üben“, versichert der Feldwebel: „In den Fahrspuren sammelt sich Wasser. Die Mini-Tümpel bieten beispielsweise Kröten einen Lebensraum.“ Sobald sie die Militärfahrzeuge hörten, so Küpper, flüchteten sie."
> 
> also in zukunft bitte kein gemecker mehr über harvesterspuren! das dient alles der natur!
> 
> geile scheixxe...



Allerdings.Da sieht man mal was sich manche so zu recht biegen 
Geil war auch in der ersten Stellungnahme wurde geschrieben das die Strecke rückgebaut wird und damit sie weiterhin unnutzbar bleibt Bäume hinein gefällt werden. Da fragt man sich schon wer jetzt den größeren Schaden an der Umwelt anrichtet 
Mal sehen die finde ich noch irgendwo ... da lachste dich kaputt !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2018)

Hier, kumma:






Dazu sollte man wissen das derSpot auf einer ehemaligen Abraumhalde errichtet wurde welche später auch als Müllhalde diente.
Desweiteren hat die Wehrsportgruppe munter Jahrelang Platzmuni quer im gesamten NSG verteilt.
Un zu den Erdbewegungen haben sie sich ja selbst entkräftet, so schlimm sind die ja gar nicht wenn Frosch und Co die so dufte finden !


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> in Kennerkreisen hat es schon die Runde gemacht. Ich habe hier in Kommern auch schon angefangen Eltern auf die Thematik aufmerksam zu machen. Werde jetzt auch versuche sie für die Unterschriftenliste zu aktivieren, vielleicht hol ich die morgen mal kurz bei Schulz ab und fahre mal so alle meine bekannten ab deren Kids dort auch gerne und oft gefahren sind.
> 
> Ich persönlich denke aber dasman die Kuhle vergessen kann. Davon werden die nicht abrücken. Statdessen sollte man versuchen das Angebot an anderer Stelle was zu machen weiter zu verfolgen. Egal wo und wie das auch immer aussieht, das wichtigste oist jetzt das neuer Raum für die Kids geschaffen wird.Dadarf man dann auch nicht mit "Erwachsenen Maßstäben" rangehen so nach dem Flowtrail Motto oder so. Einfach versuchen ein paar neue Sachen für die Kids zu schaffen, wenn man da erstmal den Fuss in der Türe hat kommt der Rest von alleine denke ich.
> ...


Ich vermute es wie bei dem letzten Spot, wo es sogar die Duldung seitens des Besitzers gab, aber sich eine einzelne Person beschwert hat.... Vermute daß es auch im Zuge dieses Spots, wieder als Ursache darauf reduzieren lässt... 

Schwierig ist natürlich auch der Umstand daß es seit 2011 als NSG ausgewiesen wurde.

Aber auch da gibt es Hinweise, bzw. Im Bereich des kletterns Gebiete die wegen seltener Tieren gesperrt wurden, nach der unter Schutzstellung aber wieder verschwanden, da der wandfuß nicht mehr frei gehalten wurde! 

Der Grund für die unter Schutzstellung, wäre daher durchaus interessant, und könnte Argumente für einen Erhalt des Spots bringen...


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Januar 2018)

Enrgy schrieb:


> "Das mag komisch klingen, aber es tut der Natur gut, dass wir hier immer wieder mit Panzern und anderen großen Fahrzeugen üben“, versichert der Feldwebel: „In den Fahrspuren sammelt sich Wasser. Die Mini-Tümpel bieten beispielsweise Kröten einen Lebensraum.“ Sobald sie die Militärfahrzeuge hörten, so Küpper, flüchteten sie."
> 
> also in zukunft bitte kein gemecker mehr über harvesterspuren! das dient alles der natur!
> 
> geile scheixxe...[emoji38]


Es ist aber tatsächlich so das in den Übungsplatz Bereichen seltene Pflanzen und Tiere anzutreffen sind, da durch die Nutzung die Vegetation niedrig gehalten wird, mit entsprechendem Problem nach der Stilllegung, und der damit verbundenen verbuschung des Geländes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier, kumma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die das Gelände wirklich durch die mp bestreiten lassen ist eh Schluss mit lustig... [emoji31] Da sind einige Recht Spass befreite Jungs bei... Hab bei der TE meine Grundausbildung genießen dürfen... 
Leider habe ich mittlerweile, keine guten Kontakte mehr zum Standort Mechernich, sonst hätte ich dort Mal versucht noch was zu bewegen... Wäre ja eine tolles kostenfrei angelegtes Gelände für die Ausübung von Dienstsport...


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (6. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> DIE VIER SCHLAMMHEILIGEN !


Das ist gut.   Was Dir immer so einfällt...
War wieder eine schöne Tour Hubi 



Enrgy schrieb:


> Sobald sie die Militärfahrzeuge hörten, so Küpper, flüchteten sie."



Die sind ja superschlau die Kröten .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich mittlerweile, keine guten Kontakte mehr zum Standort Mechernich, sonst hätte ich dort Mal versucht noch was zu bewegen... Wäre ja eine tolles kostenfrei angelegtes Gelände für die Ausübung von Dienstsport...



Schon in der Röhre. Kontakt zum Standortübungsplatzleter ist hergestellt.Was man ihnen zu gute halten sollte ist das sie angeboten haben anderswo mit BW unterstützung was zu errichten,wenn auch die Gründefür die Schliessung sehr fadenscheinig erscheinen.

Truppenübungsplätze kann man auch anders als mit schwerem Gerät und Übungen frei halten wie man unschwer an der Dreiborner Hochfläche sehen kann.


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht haben es einige von euch schon gehört/gelesen, für alle anderen wie folgt.
> 
> Auf dem Truppen Übungsplatz der Schavener Heide befindet sich nähe Satzvey Sportplatz eine kleine Fahrradstrecke,  welche in Kürze vom BWdlz und Forstamt unfahrbar gemacht werden soll. Da diese Strecke vor allem von vielen Kindern/Jugendlichen genutzt wird haben zwei Familien aus den umliegenden Ortschaften zum Erhalt der Strecke eine Petition gestartet.
> ...


Vielen Dank für's Posten, Daniel - der Hubert hat sich ja auch dem Thema angenommen! Da haben wir schon unsere ganze Familie
durchgescheucht - die Position der Soldaten muss mers auch verstehen, aber der Hint zur Försterei iss ja schon mal ein Zeichen!
Bitte mal scouten ob's per Mail mit Online-Petition geht, Satzvey iss ja nich Chikago aber online könnt' mers in der KBU schon
auf gerüttet Mandat hoffen! Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> *DIE VIER SCHLAMMHEILIGEN !*
> 
> DIMB IG Köln - Außenposten Nordeifel - Tour No.1 in 2018 erfolgreich absolviert
> 
> ...


2018 - voll der Schock, drei hamm' Hose, eine Rock! Laut Agenda trägt der Kötercheffe ein knielanges Beinkleid -
sag' mich die Modetrends 2018, Compagnero! Imma auffe Höhe vom Charlie Lagerfeld, de JFFR!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2018)

Dat ös en Räänbotz ... sieht nur bei mir Schwimmbotz e bösje bedrisse us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2018)

Mer se lieben wenn Menschen an ihre Grenzen gehen! Ein Mann muss tun watt ein Mann tun muss...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2018)

Ich präsentiere:

*Die Trailspaghetti 2017 *


----------



## thommy88 (7. Januar 2018)

Du musst mal ein paar rote Striche in Lohmar/Rösrath haben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2018)

Ja auf der rechten Rheinseite war ich noch nicht viel unterwegs.
Wird sich aber 2018 ändern


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht haben es einige von euch schon gehört/gelesen, für alle anderen wie folgt.
> 
> Auf dem Truppen Übungsplatz der Schavener Heide befindet sich nähe Satzvey Sportplatz eine kleine Fahrradstrecke,  welche in Kürze vom BWdlz und Forstamt unfahrbar gemacht werden soll. Da diese Strecke vor allem von vielen Kindern/Jugendlichen genutzt wird haben zwei Familien aus den umliegenden Ortschaften zum Erhalt der Strecke eine Petition gestartet.
> ...



Hab auf meiner Homepage auch nochmal auf die Unterschriftslisten hingewiesen. Vielleicht hilfts ja ....
https://hubert-im-netz.blogspot.de/2018/01/rettet-die-kuhle.html


----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2018)

Sehr schöne Statistik! Mit dem Bike zum Arbeitgeber, Reschpekt! ...und inne mittleren Kartendarstellung hervorragend
zu erkennen datt die Welt auch ohne Düsseldorf auskommt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> zu erkennen datt die Welt auch ohne Düsseldorf auskommt



Sowieso ! Wer braucht D schon ???


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sowieso ! Wer braucht D schon ???







Genau!


----------



## Stemminator (7. Januar 2018)

Danke für euer Interesse!

Alles was noch an Unterschriften zusammen kommt wird an die Familie Wesse weiter geleitet.   

Hoffen wir das ein geeignetes Waldstück gefunden und zur Verfügung gestellt wird. 
Werde morgen nochmal bei Wesse anrufen und nach dem aktuellen Stand der Lage fragen. 

Lg
Daniel


----------



## tom_ass (8. Januar 2018)

Oh noooooo.
Hab den Spot erst vor wenigen Monaten für mich entdeckt, schätzen und lieben gelernt.

Ist die Unterschriftenliste noch aktuell?
Könnte bestimmt auf die schnelle noch min. 5-10 Leute zusammentrommeln die angespitzte Bleistifte haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2018)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Oh noooooo.
> Hab den Spot erst vor wenigen Monaten für mich entdeckt, schätzen und lieben gelernt.
> 
> Ist die Unterschriftenliste noch aktuell?
> Könnte bestimmt auf die schnelle noch min. 5-10 Leute zusammentrommeln die angespitzte Bleistifte haben.



Ja liegt bei Hape in Euskirchen oder Zweirad Schulz in Kommern.


----------



## tom_ass (8. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Info. 

Werde versuchen die Tage da noch vorbeizu fahren.


----------



## Floorshore (8. Januar 2018)

Den Spot kann man wohl ad acta legen und mit "es war einmal" beschriften. Ich denke nicht, dass daran etwas zu rütteln ist. 
*ABER*, wenn so viele am Erhalt interessiert sind und uns zumindest in einem Satz die Hoffnung auf etwas neues gemacht wird, dann sollte man mal gemeinsam mit den Bikern der Region über REALISTISCHE und UMSETZBARE Alternativen nachdenken.
Also lieber gemeinsam nach vorne schauen, Ideen schmieden und vor allem am Ball bleiben, als zu trauern oder sich aufregen. 
Und wenn das auch mit so einem Elan geschieht wie bislang, dann blicke ich positiv in die Zukunft.
Es müssen halt nur die Biker der Region gemeinsam an einem Strang ziehen; so dass zumindest die jüngeren wieder die Chance haben lokal, zentral und nicht zu weit ab von der Zivilisation (kann ja immer was passieren) üben können.

So, das war er, mein Senf zu dem Thema.

Grüße, der Dauertreter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2018)

Floorshore schrieb:


> Den Spot kann man wohl ad acta legen und mit "es war einmal" beschriften. Ich denke nicht, dass daran etwas zu rütteln ist.
> *ABER*, wenn so viele am Erhalt interessiert sind und uns zumindest in einem Satz die Hoffnung auf etwas neues gemacht wird, dann sollte man mal gemeinsam mit den Bikern der Region über REALISTISCHE und UMSETZBARE Alternativen nachdenken.
> Also lieber gemeinsam nach vorne schauen, Ideen schmieden und vor allem am Ball bleiben, als zu trauern oder sich aufregen.
> Und wenn das auch mit so einem Elan geschieht wie bislang, dann blicke ich positiv in die Zukunft.
> ...



dacor ! Problem ist das es momentan alles im "müsste ...würde...könnte" -Stadium ist
An Personal wird's nicht mangeln wenn das einmal zentralisiert ist.
Die "Bürgerbewegung" in Satzvey muss das also ausreichend Publik machen und einer davon muss es schliesslich als Denker&Lenker in die Hand nehemen.
Man muss ja auch nicht zwingend gleich einen Verein Gründen, eine IG wird in dem Fall erstmal ausreichen
Denn immer noch gilt: "entweder es macht einer ... oder keiner !"


----------



## Stemminator (9. Januar 2018)




----------



## Stemminator (9. Januar 2018)

Das ging dann doch mal zügig, die Strecke in Satzvey ist Unfahrbar gemacht worden! Ich selbst war noch nicht vor Ort aber ich denke die Bilder sprechen für sich. 

Alternativen müssen auf jedenfall her, damit die Jugend auf dem Rad bleibt. Darum ist es wichtig das so viele Unterschriften wie möglich zusammen kommen, auch wenn Satzvey jetzt "gefallen"  ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2018)

So viel zumThema Erdbewegungen 
Ja morgen hat der Schulz auf da werd ich mich mal um Unterschriften bemühen


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Januar 2018)

Ja sieht nach einer sehr Naturschutz verträglichen Maßnahme aus... :Wut:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2018)

Super wäre wenn die die alte Deponie mit ihren Schaufelarbeiten frei legen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Super wäre wenn die die alte Deponie mit ihren Schaufelarbeiten frei legen würden [emoji38]


Verschandelt eines Naturschutzgebietes anzeigen [emoji41].


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2018)

Schon mal über einen Zeitungsartikel nachgedacht? Die Fotos sind ein "gefundenes Fressen" um die Sache mal publik zu machen. Eine passende Mail dazu, dass die Erdbewegungen dort ja auch nicht wirklich der Umwelt gut tun und schon ist die Sache zumindest regional bekannter. Ein Hinweis, dass die Kids ja jetzt nichts mehr in der Umgebung haben um ihre Freizeit auf dem Bike zu verbringen, rundet die Sache noch etwas ab. Das kostet nix, nur ein bisschen Zeit fürn ne Mail zu schreiben an eine lokale Zeitung.


----------



## 007ike (10. Januar 2018)

Meine Herren, das geht ja mal gar nicht!
Hier ist mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen worden.
Ich geb jmr-biking vollkommen Recht, das ist ne Steilvorlage für einen Zeitungsartikel.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2018)

Es gab Anfang der Woche in KSTA und Rundschau einen Artikel dazu.
Geb auch recht, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen, aber in der derzeitigen Situation kann ein erneuter Artikel kontraproduktiv sein.
Wichtig ist das die Bürgerbewegung in Sytzvey erstmal wieder was für die Kids zum fahren bekommt.
Dann kann man immer noch auf die Kacke hauen


----------



## Stemminator (10. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen,
die Bilder habe ich bereits an Tom Steinicke, den Autor des Artikels im Stadtanzeiger,  weiter geleitet. Die hellsten Kerzen waren da nicht gerade am Werk... Jetzt kann man vom Schäden an der Natur sprechen.


Fokus liegt auf jedenfall darauf das die Kids eine gut geplante Alternative erhalten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2018)

* DeggenSeeMeter *​

 Jaja man hat's schonnicht leicht als Familienvater ... da ist die Zeit knapp, da muss man auch mal Sonntags etwas früher in de Pedale hauen. Naja ok, dasfällt mir nicht wirklich schwer, leide ich doch an seniler bettflucht. So ging's dann heute früh los, vorbei an Häusern an denen meistens noch die Rolladen runter waren !

Zunächst machte ich mich auf nach Nietekken. Und das über ganz widerliche geteerte Feldwege. Bäh, das hat mir nicht gut getan,leide ich doch auch an asphaltallergie. Egal manchmal heiligt der Zweck die Mittel. Auf halber Strecke war die erste Erfrischungsstation leider schon länger geschlossen. Der Felsenkeller in Bürvenich​
 


​
Naja dämmel ich halt weiter, bei 3°C braucht man auch nicht wirklich erfrischendes. Schnell war ich von da aus in Nietekken. DerRückwenwind gab mir Schub.So fühlt sich das also als Normalgewichtiger an  Auf den Felsen dort lässt man sich Sonntags besser nicht mit dem MTB blicken, dazu ist da meist zu viel los. Ich bin jedoch früh da und wählte nur eine kurze Durchquerung abseits des Mainstreams die aber auch sehr nett war.




_Herrlich hier ! _




_Da rollte er felsig daher ... _




_... jetzt aber nix wie weg ! 
_
  Huibuhi an dieser Schüsselstelle wäre ich fast verzweifelt. Das schaffen nur die besten, zu schwer für mich ich hab's geschoben...safety first ! 


​
So weiter im Text. Unten ging's lieblich an der Rur entlang um dann links ab ins Kalltal. Landschaftlich ist das echt Top hier die Ecke. Leider kam die Sonne nicht richtig durch, aber lassen wir uns nicht beschweren,könnte auch Regnen.




_Kalltalbrücke _​



_Landschaftlich ganz grosses Kino das Kalltal _
 
Ein paar Meter weiter dämmelte ich links einen widerlichen Anstieg nach "Schmödd" hinauf. Widerlich nicht weil es so steil war sondern weil der Untergrund die Konsistenz "Rauhputz" hatte. Naja auch mal 2.6er Reifen gehabt. Das Stück war auch ein Strava-Segment. Die schnellsten kacheln hier in etwas mehr als 7 Min. hoch. Ich hab das doppelte gebraucht, gefühlt das dreifache. Naja die sind ja auch nicht Adipös  Oben rollte ich nur noch ein paar Meter "zur schönen Aussicht" so heisst das hier. Da gabs erstmal ne Banane und Pinkelpause​



_"Schöne Aussicht" in Schmödd _
 
Hinab zum Seeufer nahm ich dann den allerbesten Lago Trail. Echt lieblich die Serpentinchen da. Allerdings hatte der Norbert dort auch alle Hände voll zu tun.Unten cruiste ich dann ein wenig den Uferweg lang.Die Rurseeschiffahrt liegt im Winterschlaf, die Holländer nicht, man war da was los​



_uuund rum ... geht auch mim Galopper _




_Da liegen die Boote, auf der anderen Seite die Holländer. _​



_Das nenn ich mal ein Ventilchen _

 So, genug flach gedämmelt, wird schon wieder kalt ich brauch nen Hubbel. Es geht hinauf auf den Kermeter. Untergrundkonsistenz wiedermal "Kläv wie jeck!" Egal muss ma durch ! In der Hälfte die allseits beliebten Schilder.Sehr geil wie die aufgestellt sind. Sieht man auch gleich was alle so machen. DieSchilder sind also quasi fürn A.... Bin das natürlich komplett hochgeschoben ​



_links neue Spur aufgemacht, sehr sinnig so ne Barriere aufzubauen _




Auch hier...vorbeifahren unmöglich ! 




_Da willste als Jäger nicht aufm Ansitz gewesen sein _

 Oben cruiste ich rüber zur Hirschley. Auch dort gibts ne schöne Aussicht. Aber die ist noch vielschöner,schliesslich ist sie mal zur besten Aussicht in NRW gewählt worden.Ok im Winter ...naja​






​
 Ups .. schon fast Mittag, jetzt aber schnell. Über das Kermeter Trailband und Kohlweg war's schnell erledigt. Tendenziell ging's ja auch nur noch bergab.Pünktlich zum Mittagessen war der Pappa dann wieder da...das gibt Pluspunkte ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2018)

Termin Mittwoch fällt aus wegen Sturmwarnung
Weicher Boden + Sturm = Aua Kopf wenn Baum fällt !


----------



## RSC-MTB-FB (17. Januar 2018)

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2018)

Joha ...bin grad noch so bisschen am Altusknipp und Catstones rumgepimmelt ...Wind ging... aber das Wetter ....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2018)

*@fter Frederike check *

Heuer war ich mal gucken was Fredericke so im großen und ganzen vom Wlad übrig gelassen hat.
Böse Frederike ! Hat im Eickser Busch den einzigst brauchbaren trail zugeworfen. Böse!















Aber ansonsten alles fluffig  Am heiligen Berg bisschen was rumgespielt





In der Heide nahm ich dann das Shuttle. Wer weiss was einem noch so begegnet 



​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Meine Tochter meinte gerade da rechts neben mir das wäre ne Kakawurst


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2018)

Ganz großes Kaka an dem du da vorbei fährst.


----------



## thommy88 (21. Januar 2018)

Jetzt haste dich  im Bergischen auch schon verewigt..... 








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Januar 2018)

Ganz schön schwär bei den ganzen Ländereien den Überblick zu behalten


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2018)

bald ist der winterpokal ja zuende und dann gehts sicher wieder weiter mit der burgenstatistik


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2018)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bald ist der winterpokal ja zuende



wenn du so lange noch hängen müsstest bis der WP zu Ende ist ...ich glaube dann würdest du ganz schön blau anlaufen 

Aber ich muss dich leider jetzt schon enttäuschen.eine Neuauflage der BS wird es eher nicht geben. Da waren wir drei uns ziemlich einig. Aber vielleicht fängt im Frühjahr ja irgendwer mit nemanderen Blödsinn an  Gibt ja so einiges nach Burgen ... Schlösser, Kapellen, Kirchen, Bunker, Aussichtstürme, Eisdielen  ... usw. usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (22. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> wenn du so lange noch hängen müsstest bis der WP zu Ende ist ...ich glaube dann würdest du ganz schön blau anlaufen
> 
> Aber ich muss dich leider jetzt schon enttäuschen.eine Neuauflage der BS wird es eher nicht geben. Da waren wir drei uns ziemlich einig. Aber vielleicht fängt im Frühjahr ja irgendwer mit nemanderen Blödsinn an  Gibt ja so einiges nach Burgen ... Schlösser, Kapellen, Kirchen, Bunker, Aussichtstürme, Eisdielen  ... usw. usw.


Als Mitschauer bin ich ganz eigennützig an schönen Bildern interessiert und plädier für die Eifel-Blicke.


----------



## DasLangeElend (22. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> nemanderen Blödsinn


... benannte Gipfel der Eifel, Rad muss oben gewesen sein ...
(unbenannte Gipfel dürfen nach alter Sitte dann benannt werden, wird leider aus hier niemanden interessieren)
((und dann muss man noch über die Eigenständigkeit von Berggipfeln reden, Schartenhöhe usw...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Als Mitschauer bin ich ganz eigennützig an schönen Bildern interessiert und plädier für die Eifel-Blicke.





DasLangeElend schrieb:


> ... benannte Gipfel der Eifel, Rad muss oben gewesen sein ...
> (unbenannte Gipfel dürfen nach alter Sitte dann benannt werden, wird leider aus hier niemanden interessieren)
> ((und dann muss man noch über die Eigenständigkeit von Berggipfeln reden, Schartenhöhe usw...)



Das könnt man ja kombinieren. Eifelblicke sind ja meist auf Hubbeln.
Das mit den Gipfeln hätte einen Haken...nicht jeder Hubbel hat eine Trailabfahrt und das ich adipöser mich da hochquäle um dann auf FAB abzufahren ...das krieg ich nicht übers Herz gebracht 

Wenn dann würde ich es ohne Wertung machen, @Pete04 wäre hier eh benachteiligt da er jedesmal dafür in die Eifel müsste und wir quasi die Dinger VdH haben. Egal ... ich denke das Trio der Forumsbarden ( @jmr-biking , @Pete04 , @adipositas ) werden EUch auch in 2018 mit schönen Bildern versorgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2018)

...döppelpöst


----------



## Pete04 (22. Januar 2018)

Da abber...





Lanze fott, Pflanze druff, Platte a lot - hach, egal, da weisse Bescheid!
Una Questa del Honora, gelle!? ...einem spontanen Top-to-Fott-Lander geschuldet sieht die linke Pratze
noch aus wie Weihnachtsstollen mit Adipositas, abber datt wird schon... An Landschaft & Themen wird's nitt scheitern....


----------



## sibu (23. Januar 2018)

Für die Gipfel gibt es eine Referenzliste bei Wikipedia, aber wenn ich mir die so anschaue, hat @schraeg Recht. Der Wunsch, eine schöne Abfahrt zu haben, wird nicht sehr oft erfüllt, und sie liegen auch etwas abseits der schönen Reviere. 

Hohe Acht: Asphalt bis oben hoch, Trails zumindest in der Umgebung.

Ernstberg: Trails Vorhanden
Schwarzer Mann: Straße bis oben hoch, und dann  ?
Botrange: Frei nach Obelix: Wie ist dann Venn so als Land? - Flach!

Weißer Stein: z.B. Richtung Holzwarche
Scharteberg: Asphalt bis oben hoch, Gipfelrunde ist möglich.
Nürburg: Gipfel kostet Eintritt, drumherum der Ring mit Begleitwegen
Hochkelberg: Asphalt bis oben, teilweise Sperrgebiet
Prümscheid: Eher eine Hochfläche, aber in der Nähe zumindest Abfahrten ins Kylltall

Raßberg: Asphalt bis oben, teilweise Sperrgebiet, aber schöne Wege durch die Wachholderheide.

Schöneberg: Asphalt bis oben, teilweise Sperrgebiet, in der Nähe ist gleich der Schellkopf, aber fast nur Waldautobahnen. 
Bei den weiteren, die ich kenne (eher Osteifel) ist der Gipfel z.T. ganz ohne Weg und man steht auch oft oben nur im Wald. 

Die Eifelblicke sind meist gut anfahrbar, z.T. sogar Rollstuhl-geeignet. Die ganz oben auf den Bergen haben z.T. einen Aussichtsturm. Aber schöne Abfahrten sind da wohl auch die Ausnahme.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2018)

Denkste an nix schlimmes...fährt da sone schwatte Limo mit hinten Gardinen drin vor.....
denkste ...nanu is die Zeit abgelaufen ? biste schon dran ?kommen die dich jetzt vorzeitig eintüten ?
Nix da ...steht da der leeven @der.schepper  und drückt einem dat Trikotgeld in de Hand ... dat nenn ich Spurtreue


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2018)

Iss ein alter Trick für strukturschwache Zeiten: Kommt der Kunde nitt zu dir machste Hausbesuche!
Ett könnt' ja mal sein.... Bin ich immerhin auffen "D" raufgeklommen...


----------



## DocB (23. Januar 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Botrange: Frei nach Obelix: Wie ist dann Venn so als Land? - Flach!


Aber von da geht es nach kurzer Vennquerung an der Wache entlang Richtung Malmedy ... das SIND tolle Trails!
P.s. Geheimcode: "Wache" gibt es da nicht.. Autokorrektur.. Müsst noch ein "r" kaufen. Und beim Jürgen lesen, der war da schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Aber von da geht es nach kurzer Vennquerung an der Wache entlang Richtung Malmedy ... das SIND tolle Trails!



pssst ! nicht gleich alles verraten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2018)

*Wohl dem der noch überstunden hat .....*


..... und diese bei muckeligen 15°C abfeiern kann. 





.... so ging's Mittachs ab ins Audo und ab in die Heimat ... die Rureifel wartet schon auf mich.
Die heiligen Trails weiter oben liess ich heute aber zur Schonung mal aus, ein Mann muss wissen was ein Mann wissen muss 





Ich tingelte etwas in die andere Richtung ... herrlich ... 100% Eifel





.... viel Wasser auf Wegen und auch im Flüsschen Kall ....





Ein wiederlicher Anstieg später war ich wieder in den berühmten Felsen um das Panorama zu geniessen.
Das ist übrigends der Eifelblick Effelsdach @Enrgy





Ich hielt mich aber gar nicht lange dort auf, wie gesagt muss man auch mal Trails auslassen auch wenns Herzchen noch so blutet.
Weiter ging's über wiederliche Feldwege ... sprattel sprattel. Am Clemenz Stock blies ganz schön der Wind.





Kein Wunder hier wird ja auch geblasen





Ein weiterer wiederlicher Anstieg bei der Lukas-Mühle zog mir den letzten Reststrom aus den Keulen ... man war das zäh





Oben ! Bergstein heissat hier, der Name is Programm. Aber auch hier habe ich keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und bin sogar noch 76 Stufen auf den Karwutschke Turm gelatscht. Was ein kerniger Name für einen Aussichtsturm




Ups bisschen verwackelt ... war windig 

Oben siehts da so aus :















zum Abschluss kredenzte ich mir dann doch noch ein Trailchen.So ganz ohne is doch scheizn .... vom Burgberg in Bergstein führt einer von der schönen Sorte zurück ins Rurtal. Im nachhinein habe ich gesehn das dieser auch schon "stravanisiert" ist. Die schnellsten kacheln hier in etwas mehr als eine Minute runter  toll wenn einer so schnell fahren kann ... mit "artgerechtem" verhalten auf Wanderwegen hat das meiner Meinung nach aber nichts zu tun. Da bin ich auch gar nicht neidisch ... 

Dann wars vollbracht .. man war ich leer gedämmelt. fast 1300hm und Schlamm sind keine gute Kombi ... egal was fürs Punktekonto, die Schenkel und gegen die Plautze getan. Und Muttis Waschmaschine freut sich auch .........




(*hier waren mal weiße Treter)


​


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2018)

Et is wie et is. Freifahrt Eifel heißt, freie Fahrt, weil keiner dort fährt. Auch wenn die Namen der Touren Highlights versprechen, sind se nix für unseren Hubi. Kaum werden hier neue Themen für ne Statistik vorgeschlagen, fährt er schon die Ersten an. Eifelblick Effelsbach und Burgberg 400,8 m ü. NN mit Turm drauf sind schon abgehakt.


----------



## on any sunday (25. Januar 2018)

Hat der Karwutschke Turm nach der Sanierung nicht eine Gewichtsbeschränkung für Besteiger?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Et is wie et is. Freifahrt Eifel heißt, freie Fahrt, weil keiner dort fährt. Auch wenn die Namen der Touren Highlights versprechen, sind se nix für unseren Hubi. Kaum werden hier neue Themen für ne Statistik vorgeschlagen, fährt er schon die Ersten an. Eifelblick Effelsbach und Burgberg 400,8 m ü. NN mit Turm drauf sind schon abgehakt.



Doch doch .. sollen se alle da fahren .... bleibt für uns mehr Platz an anderen Stellen. Für den Winter isset ja ganz ok, aber grundsätzlich gehen die Strecken schon ein grosses Stück am Thema "Mountainbiken" vorbei



on any sunday schrieb:


> Hat der Karwutschke Turm nach der Sanierung nicht eine Gewichtsbeschränkung für Besteiger?



Nix gesehen  mit Rucksack bin ich aber bei 0,1t Systemgewicht ... das hat er ausgehalten ... war trotzdem gut am schwanken durch den Wind ... nix für Flachlandtiroler mit Höhenangst


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Doch doch .. sollen se alle da fahren .... bleibt für uns mehr Platz an anderen Stellen.


Dann solltest du aber etwas mehr positive Werbung für die _freie Fahrt durch die Eifel_ machen, damit die ganzen KBU`ler auch auf ihnen fahren. Und nicht die Trails durch Strava-Segmente verhunzen.  Aber das Kind ist jetzt wohl in den Brunnen gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Januar 2018)

Der Hubi kennt sich doch kaum aus  Es lebe Freifahrt-Eifel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2018)

Ausserdem werd ich mich für son Projekt nich in die Bresche werfen. irgendwann wird es eh dazu benutzt uns zu gettoisieren pass auf man wird sich erinnern. Ich fahre ein paar davon noch ab, soll keiner sagen können ich hätte mir nicht selber ein Urteil vor Ort gebildet


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hat der Karwutschke Turm nach der Sanierung ...




ist die treppe neu? kommt mir so komisch vor, kann mich nicht an so wendelkram erinnern. damals, als das letzte jahrzehnt noch jung war, vor 5 laufradgrößen, 17 achsstandards und als schoner noch parkfahrern vorbehalten waren...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2018)

Also ich hab jetzt mal was rumgeschmökert, ich hab kein Bild gefunden wo nicht diese Wendeldingsbumser da dran waren.
Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern. So oft war ich da oben noch nicht. Aber ich gehöre ja auch zur Nachkriegsgeneration


----------



## sibu (25. Januar 2018)

Ich hab mir mal seit langer Zeit die Web-Seite der Freifahrt angeschaut: Das Copyright ist 2018, aber es gibt nichts Aktuelles. Sind die Strecken auch im echten Leben markiert? Ansonsten hat man ja Geld gespart und das EU-geförderte Projekt  hinterlässt, wenn es durch Nicht-Pflege irgendwann verschwindet, nur virtuellen Schaden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal seit langer Zeit die Web-Seite der Freifahrt angeschaut: Das Copyright ist 2018, aber es gibt nichts Aktuelles. Sind die Strecken auch im echten Leben markiert? Ansonsten hat man ja Geld gespart und das EU-geförderte Projekt  hinterlässt, wenn es durch Nicht-Pflege irgendwann verschwindet, nur virtuellen Schaden.



Ja die Beschilderung ist durchgängig gemacht worden. Es fehlen aber schon üblicherweise Schilder. Durch Sturm und landwirtschaftlichen Betrieb kommen die immer mal weg. Grundsätzlich ist die Beschilderung sehr durchgängig gemacht worden. Ich hatte gestern jedoch den Fall das sich zwei Streckenüberschnitten haben und ich prompt der falschen gefolgt bin. Das ist manchmal verwirrend. Die nutzen auch die Beschilderung des bereits vorhandenen Radwegenetzes NRW. Das ist manchmal auch sehr verwirrend. Da man roten und grünen Hinweisen folgen muss. Aber die Beschilderung an sich ist sehr wertig ausgeführt, wie gesagt genau das gleiche wie die schon etablierte Radwegskennzeichnung nur halt in grün mit MTB drauf.

Ich habe aber die wage Vermutung das es auf die Dauer so laufen wird wie in Bad Münstereifel. Schilder verschwinden, die Wege werden nicht weiter gepflegt bzw. es gibt nur wenige Paten, das ganze verfällt. Ohne GPS dann schlecht bis gar nicht nutzbar.

Was ich auch bemerkt habe das es unter "Aktuelles" also da wo Hinweise zu den Strecken stehen sollten sich nichts verändert. Ich war schon vor Fredericke auf einer Strecke unterwegs, dort hätte ich ein zwei Hinweise zu Situationen ( stark eruierte Wege durch Forstarbeiten und ne Baustelle durch die man durchfahren mus ) schon erwähnenswert gefunden. Klar wenn jetzt aktuell was wegen Sturmschaden ist kann man nicht verlangen das das nach einer Woche schon Online steht aber in manchen fällen gibts schon Sachen die sollte man dem "Nutzer" mitteilen.. Hatte ich gestern auch wieder. ber ich habe das bewusst noch nicht weiter gegeben damit es meinen "Streckennetztest" nicht verfälscht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2018)

Angeblich wäre B richtig, irre ich oder ist es nicht der Durchmesser der Felge ?
A,C und D sind falsch keine Frage !


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Angeblich wäre B richtig, irre ich oder ist es nicht der Durchmesser der Felge ?
> A,C und D sind falsch keine Frage !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 693917​


Du irrst nicht...


----------



## Enrgy (6. Februar 2018)

wenigstens passender hipster-bart...


----------



## Floorshore (6. Februar 2018)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wenigstens passender hipster-bart...


Das ist doch kein Hipster-Bart... Mein Bart und ich sind empört.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (6. Februar 2018)

die frage war ja auch keine echte frage


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2018)

Dann sind ja alle 4 Falsch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2018)

Enrgy schrieb:


> die frage war ja auch keine echte frage



Richtig dann hätte sie sich ja auch auf 27.5 oder 29 beziehen müssen. 26er kennen ja nur noch Historiker


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2018)

Floorshore schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Hipster-Bart... Mein Bart und ich sind empört.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



darf man das in deinem Alter schon Bart nenen oder läuft das noch unter Flaum ?


----------



## Floorshore (6. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> darf man das in deinem Alter schon Bart nenen oder läuft das noch unter Flaum ? [emoji38]


Der feiner Herr: ich habe weitaus mehr Haar im Gesicht als Sie!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2018)

Schonmal gefragt warum ? Auf Betonk wächst kein Gras


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2018)

*First Lines *

Gestern mal den Schnee getestet. Erstaunlich wenige Stollenabdrücke im Schnee dafür das das weisse Zeugs schon zwei tage liegt ... naja wahrscheinlich liegts an der Hochzeit des aufgesetzten Frohsinns ! Alle am feiern !

Viel gestampfe aber kaum gefahre






Wolkenmaschinen in der Ferne . Legoland wird immer größer. Ganz rechts wird jetzt bald auch gebaut, da hat man Feldwege für alle gesperrt





Eine unterbrochene Linie .... Zipfelklatschen geht auch im Schnee





Die grosse Rinne war mir zu flutschig, da musste nur die kleine herhalten





Zum Abschluss nochmal Winterpanorama auf dem heiligen Berg. 





​


----------



## sun909 (9. Februar 2018)

Für alle Freunde des Rennradfahrenden Rheinsteig-Bezwingers hier sein neuester Lacher 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wil...ohne-begruendung-und-benachrichtigung.865768/


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2018)

Herrlich,solche Leute braucht das Land


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2018)

Oh nein er ist wieder da


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2018)

*#miristkarnevalegal - Die Karnevalsflucht 2018 ....*
... oder Trailgerangel & Meuchelei an Burg Hengebach

Alle Jahre wieder ...kommt die schöne Zeit des aufgesetzten Frohsinns. Auf Knopfdruck fröhlich sein ...das mag ich nicht ... entweder ich bin es oder ich bin es nicht ! Drum trete ich alljährlich am Rosenmontag die Flucht vor Jecken & Gedudel an.
Dieses Jahr fand ich sogar mal Gleichgesinnte. Für Jörg,Manni und Boris ist Karneval auch genauso wichtig wie ein verunkel am A..

So dann konnt's ja losgehen. Gepudert liegt die schöne Rureifel da. Die Bäume haben schon lange ihr Blätterkleid abgeworfen drum fällts auch gar nicht schwer aus der Ferne schon zu erkennen wo's lang geht






Den folgenden Trail glitten wir mehr oder weniger hinab. Stufen und enge Ecken sind schon was bei den Verhältnissen.
Meister Manni stets souverän





Jörg und Boris auch zackig auf Kurs





Nur meiner einer legte "slideeinlagen" hin...kein Weunder bei dem Bike ...26er halt
Schien jedenfalls zum warm werden Spass gemacht zu haben





Mit nem Hartdail kann man eigentlich gar nicht richtig fahren. Jörg scheint's trotzdem Spass zu machen ..quält sich halt gerne selber 





Der folgende Trail steht auf der roten Liste. Daher sind wir hier nur schnell durchgeflutscht.
Hat auch nur für ein verwackeltes Foto gereicht. Kein wunder nach dem Treppengerumpel





Am Lago schien uns et Sönnchjen mitten ins Herzchen ... warm wurde uns beim perversen Anstieg auf die Hubertushöhe danach eh genug.





Herrlich hier oben oder ? Auch wenn der Weg beschwerlich ist... die Aussicht lohnt immer. Ausserdem geht in der nähe ein recht passabler Trail wieder hinab





Bei Boris muss man immer aufpassen ... der nutzt jede Gelegenheit für ein Nickerchen





Ein zwei Trails und Anstiege später waren wir bereit zur Meuchelei...diese war jedoch so schön das ich es beim Gipfelfoto belies





Und zum Abschluss kredenzte ich den Jungs noch den Südhang ...beste Auslese ... zart am Gaumen und herb im Abgang !













... herb deswegen weil es einem beim folgenden Treppenmassakker alle Füllungen raushaut.

Damit klang dann eine wirklich rundum feine Rosenmontagstour aus. Wetter Top ! Mitfahrer Top ! Trails Top !
Watt willste mehr !

Meinen Dank an @spitfire4 @ML-RIDER @gruener-Frosch ! Ihr wart Top !

....to be continued ...​


----------



## DocB (12. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> verunkel


Heißt aber Furunkel.. ja, die Bemerkung ist fürn A....


----------



## gruener-Frosch (12. Februar 2018)

Danke Hubert, es war der schönste Rosenmontagzug im Rheinland mit dem Dreigestirn Hubert, Manni und Jörg, wer war noch mal die Jungfrau?

Und die Hurbertushöhe muss man sich echt erarbeiten......

Apropopo einschlafen, so ein Baum an der richtigen Stelle im Trail ist ne Marktlücke - quasi Baum to go zum mitnehmen 

Bis demnächst im Kino


----------



## sun909 (12. Februar 2018)

Was für ein exquisiter Kreis auf dem Bike


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Februar 2018)

Sooo hier nun der Zoch in Bewegung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. Februar 2018)

Danke für das schöne Video - und das "optimale" Schneiden der Abschnitte


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2018)

​


----------



## aixro (15. Februar 2018)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2018)

Falls einer Sonntag Zeit & Lust hat:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16734


----------



## Handlampe (17. Februar 2018)

Sehr coole Perspektive, Hubert.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2018)

*Winterträumchen im Feytal*

Heuer wenig Bilder gemacht ! Woran das liegt ? Wahrscheinlich mehr genossen statt geschossen !
Das war aber auch ein Winterwetterchen heute. Da wars ja egal was man machte hauptsache beikn 
Wirklich top ! Auch einen Dank an dietolle Truppe, hat ja super gepasst.











Leider gab es kurz vor Ende der Tour noch ein unschönes Erlebnis.
Wünsche dennoch auch nochmal auf diesem Wege gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung 
Mach Dir keinen Koppwegen uns wichtig ist das du schnell wieder fit wirst !

Bis bald... im Wald !​


----------



## rlrider (18. Februar 2018)

Eine wunderschöne Tour Hubert mit sehr netten Leuten und auch von mir gute Besserung, freue mich schon auf die nächste Runde mit dir.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Februar 2018)

Hubi tolle Tour bei traumhaften Wetter und auch von mir gute Besserung an den gestürzten.

Bilder ? Och hier.


----------



## Pete04 (23. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> *#miristkarnevalegal - Die Karnevalsflucht 2018 ....*
> ... oder Trailgerangel & Meuchelei an Burg Hengebach
> 
> Alle Jahre wieder ...kommt die schöne Zeit des aufgesetzten Frohsinns. Auf Knopfdruck fröhlich sein ...das mag ich nicht ... entweder ich bin es oder ich bin es nicht ! Drum trete ich alljährlich am Rosenmontag die Flucht vor Jecken & Gedudel an.
> ...


...nix ferkelt so ordentlich wie de Köters!


----------



## Udo1 (24. Februar 2018)

Oh, war das eine schöne Zeit als ich von 2002 bis 2007 in Siegburg meinen Wohnsitz hatte und diese schöne Gegend erkunden konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2018)

*Nochmal schnell auf den Trail bevor die Russenpeitsche kommt...*

...eine illustre Truppe fand sich am Samstagnachmittag wiedermal zum gemeinsamen dämmeln ein.
Auf den Trails "RuK" gab es hier und da größere und kleinere Spielereien.
Angefangen mit 500m Hürdenlauf im Eickser Busch ( momentan nicht empfehlenswert wegen Fällarbeiten )
über eine kleine Spielerei am Altusknip und durch eine Rinne für Erwachsene 
Am Zipfelklatscher führte einer der Kameraden einen Standfestigkeitstest des dortigen Baumwerks durch 
Danach ging's zur üblichen Schützenpanzerinspektion auf der Heide.
Schön wars, und fast gar nicht kalt bei der herrlichen Sonne !
















So jetzt kann die Russenpeitsche kommen ... wird mal ein Päuschen eingelegt .... oder doch nicht ?


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2018)

Vorbeugend zur "Russenpeitsche" hat die Köterbande formidabel anne "Balance" gearbeitet! Keine Weihnachtsgans mehr auffe
Rippen zu sehen - bin ja fast versucht "Futterstellen" rund um Kommern zu improvisieren! Abber: sacht niemals "Projekt" wennet
nich Hornbach iss, laut Werbung gibbet dafür Haue mitten im Wald! Ride on, IHR seid da draussen, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Keine Weihnachtsgans mehr auffe
> Rippen zu sehen - bin ja fast versucht "Futterstellen" rund um Kommern zu improvisieren!



Keine Chance ! vor drei Wochen kalten Entzug gemacht. Durchs dickste ist der Dicke durch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. März 2018)

* Spruch des Jahres 2017 *

 "Das ist nur Kreide-Farbe,das ist in drei Wochen wieder weg !" ​



... nach 6 Monaten ... ​
 PRO-TIP: beim nächsten mal *rot *verwenden damit sich keiner verfährt !​


----------



## delphi1507 (7. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Spruch des Jahres 2017 *
> 
> "Das ist nur Kreide-Farbe,das ist in drei Wochen wieder weg !" ​
> 
> ...


Besser jedem Guido einen GPS Tracking geben und ohne Farbe arbeiten liebe Rebellen... Graffiti ist niergendwo geil auch nicht im Wald!

Edit sagt: und wenn es garnicht ohne Farbe geht(was Blödsinn ist),  das nächste Mal vorher an der Privaten Hauswand testen!


----------



## H-P (9. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Spruch des Jahres 2017 *
> 
> "Das ist nur Kreide-Farbe,das ist in drei Wochen wieder weg !" ​
> 
> ...




Nicht das die Typen mit der Säge das falsch verstehen...in dieser Richtung 25 Bäume fällen.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2018)

H-P schrieb:


> Nicht das die Typen mit der Säge das falsch verstehen...in dieser Richtung 25 Bäume fällen.


Vielleicht wütet deswegen der Harvester in der Gegend...


----------



## Pete04 (9. März 2018)

Was ER vortrefflich bereitet, 2018 können mers die Griesberg-Trophy mit 25 Mann nebeneinander da runter...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. März 2018)

*ReHa-Runde *

Na...habt ihr auch die Erkältungswelle überstanden ? Bei uns ist sie jetzt durch ... so gut wie ! Erst fingen die Kids an, dann die Mama und zumSchluss durfte der Papa sich auch nochmal in fiebern und Rüsselseuche üben. Egal, muss man durch und gelobet sei was hart macht 

So ging's dann "relativ" flach ( für meine Verhältnisse ) über Land. Erstmal Schäfchen zählen ....
eins ... zwei ... drei ... vier ... fünf ....





gut wenn man sich gut auskennt ... da kommt man zwangsläufig immer an bekannten Punkten vorbei










...im weiteren machte ich auf dem folgenden Trail eine unschöne Entdeckung.
Irgendwelche IDIOTEN haben in einer Rechtskurve die Steine rausgerissen und seitlich gelagert.
Das war ja was fürmich Trail-Koleriker, da hätt ich ja am liebsten ins Lenkeisen gebissen.
Ich vermute die Fahrtechnik-Legasteniker waren iinfach zu blöd die Kurve so zu nehmen wie sie war.
Oder waren hier Strava Athleten am Werk auf der Jag nach der neuen Bestzeit ? Man weiss es nicht.
Jedenfalls zeugt die Aktion von nicht viel Intellenz. Die die vorher ganz rechts reingebremst haben waren ja schon Anfänger aber jetzt ...





Gegen Ende der Tour merkte ich dann doch meine Erkältung einwenig. Leicht schlapp noch aber sonst ok.
Leider ist das allseits beliebte Shuttle immer noch außer Betrieb






In der Heide hat man großflächig die Pflanzen runter gebrannt. Das dient wohl dem Umweltschutz.Nach gut 20 Jahren sind die Pflanzen wohl am Ende und wachsen bzw. blühen nicht mehr. Dann brennt man sie oberflächlich runter worauf die Wurzeln erhalten bleiben und schnell neue triebe entwickeln ... wir werden sehen





So jezt kann dem Frühling anfangen ...bin breit !

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> *ReHa-Runde *
> 
> Na...habt ihr auch die Erkältungswelle überstanden ? Bei uns ist sie jetzt durch ... so gut wie ! Erst fingen die Kids an, dann die Mama und zumSchluss durfte der Papa sich auch nochmal in fiebern und Rüsselseuche üben. Egal, muss man durch und gelobet sei was hart macht
> 
> ...


Diese Idioten jetzt schon am der einzigsten etwas interessanteren  stelle bei meinen Eltern in der Nähe am Werk ....

Wo ist das kotzsmilie wenn man es braucht? [emoji10]


----------



## Pete04 (11. März 2018)

Natürlich hatt's der Hubi gemacht! Tourenbericht wo Mittelstand wegen Grippewelle am Nahtod werkelt!
Aber Danke für die Bilders, G-Mountain iss nitt vergessen!


----------



## route61 (12. März 2018)

Ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum der Kreuztrail an der Schlüsselstelle so anders aussieht. Ich find's ehrlich gesagt auch zum Kotzen, dass diese tolle Kurve so geschändet wurde.


----------



## Enrgy (12. März 2018)

na dann trefft euch doch mal samstags zum rückbau, wenn der wohlfühlfaktor so drunter leidet


----------



## delphi1507 (12. März 2018)

Enrgy schrieb:


> na dann trefft euch doch mal samstags zum rückbau, wenn der wohlfühlfaktor so drunter leidet


Es war einfach unnötig! Man sollte strecken nicht dem eigenen Nichtkönnen anpassen!


----------



## Enrgy (12. März 2018)

also höchste zeit, ein zeichen zu setzen und die ecke wieder herzustellen. hier rummeckern bringt nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2018)

Enrgy schrieb:


> na dann trefft euch doch mal samstags zum rückbau, wenn der wohlfühlfaktor so drunter leidet





Enrgy schrieb:


> also höchste zeit, ein zeichen zu setzen und die ecke wieder herzustellen. hier rummeckern bringt nix.



Schon in Planung  
https://www.imba-europe.org/events/take-care-your-trails-weekend


----------



## H-P (12. März 2018)

Nach drei Wochen Grippe, anstatt La Palma, werde ich wohl am nächsten Wochenende wieder langsam anfangen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2018)

Wo ist Grippe ? 
Mit langsam biste bei mir genau richtig  

Gibs überhaupt einen den es dieses Jahr noch nich umgehauen hat ?


----------



## H-P (12. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Wo ist Grippe ? *
> Mit langsam biste bei mir genau richtig
> 
> Gibs überhaupt einen den es dieses Jahr noch nich umgehauen hat ?



Gehört zu Influenza.


----------



## aixro (12. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gibs überhaupt einen den es dieses Jahr noch nich umgehauen hat ?



Mich , die geht nicht zu jedem, Viren haben auch ihren Stolz


----------



## jmr-biking (12. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gibs überhaupt einen den es dieses Jahr noch nich umgehauen hat ?



Mich auch! Grippe-Viren gibt`s nur im Wald auf den Trails und nicht auf Asphalt.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. März 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Mich , die geht nicht zu jedem, Viren haben auch ihren Stolz


Moment hattest du nicht auch was geschrieben von jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mich auch! Grippe-Viren gibt`s nur im Wald auf den Trails und nicht auf Asphalt.



Gut gekontert  könnte auch dran liegen das  du am A... der Welt wohnst


----------



## Floorshore (12. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wo ist Grippe ?
> Mit langsam biste bei mir genau richtig
> 
> Gibs überhaupt einen den es dieses Jahr noch nich umgehauen hat ?


MICH!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2018)

Floorshore schrieb:


> MICH!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Du zählst nicht bist U30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (12. März 2018)

Ich bin auch Ü40 und habe seit 30 Jahren noch nie Grippe gehabt. Eifler Gene können was. 
Oder einfach nur Glück gehabt!?


----------



## aixro (12. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Moment hattest du nicht auch was geschrieben von jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt...


Magen/Darm....


----------



## delphi1507 (12. März 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Magen/Darm....


Es ging doch auch nicht ausschließlich um Grippe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Ü40 und habe seit 30 Jahren noch nie Grippe gehabt. Eifler Gene können was.
> Oder einfach nur Glück gehabt!?



Grippe hatte ich auch noch keine ! Hatte auch jahrelang Ruhe aber seitdem ich so zwei kleine Bazillenmutterschiffe zu hause habe erwischt mich hin und wieder auch mal eine Erkältung oder Montezumas Rache  Im Kindergarten hängt ne Liste da kann man sich das quasi aussuchen !


----------



## sibu (13. März 2018)

Oh, die Kindergartenliste. Ich glaube, Erkältung stand da nie drauf, sondern nur die echte Grippe (und Röteln, Masern, Windpocken ...) und wir hatten von der Liste nur die Windpocken mitgenommen - der Impfung sei dank.

Apropos Erkältung: Auch das Wetter bekommt noch mal Schnupfen. In den Höhenlagen wird am Wochenende noch mal Schnee erwartet:






Die "-1°" sind die erwarteten Höchstemperaturen am Wochenende. Da müssen wohl noch mal die Spikes aus.


----------



## f_t_l (13. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gibs überhaupt einen den es dieses Jahr noch nich umgehauen hat ?


Die 4fach-Impfung hat mich bis jetzt vor der Grippe geschützt. Und auch wenn meine Touren es anders aussehen lassen, habe ich sehr viel mit Menschen zu tun (Mal auf irgendeinen Baumstamm klopfen...  ).


----------



## delphi1507 (13. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Grippe hatte ich auch noch keine ! Hatte auch jahrelang Ruhe aber seitdem ich so zwei kleine Bazillenmutterschiffe zu hause habe erwischt mich hin und wieder auch mal eine Erkältung oder Montezumas Rache  Im Kindergarten hängt ne Liste da kann man sich das quasi aussuchen !


Und ich dachte die Liste bedeutet hammer schon brauchen wir nicht mehr bringt was neues / anderes mit.... [emoji23]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Apropos Erkältung: Auch das Wetter bekommt noch mal Schnupfen. In den Höhenlagen wird am Wochenende noch mal Schnee erwartet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wetter ist mir egal. Das macht nicht krank ! Und wozu Spikes ? Kennst du nicht die alte Skifahrer Weisheit ?
Nach Eis kommt irgendwann wieder Schnee


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2018)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Die 4fach-Impfung hat mich bis jetzt vor der Grippe geschützt. Und auch wenn meine Touren es anders aussehen lassen, habe ich sehr viel mit Menschen zu tun (Mal auf irgendeinen Baumstamm klopfen...  ).



Ja man muss ja auch immer zwischen Grippe und "Grippalem Infekt" unterscheiden.
Auch wenns dieses Jahr viel war bekommen doch relativ wenige Menschen eine Grippe sondern ehe ja den "Grippalen Infekt" also Erkältung.
bei einer Richtigen Grippe liegt man i.d. regel Tage und kommt gar nicht mehr aus dem Bett.

Schlimmer ist eigentlich nur noch der Männerschnupfen 

Wenn du viel mit Menschen zu tun hast kann ich schon verstehen das deine Touren so aussehen. Da will man auch mal seine Ruhe haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (14. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wetter ist mir egal. Das macht nicht krank ! Und wozu Spikes ? Kennst du nicht die alte Skifahrer Weisheit ?
> Nach Eis kommt irgendwann wieder Schnee


Den Schnee habe ich zwei Wochen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit vergeblich gesucht: Nach Eis kam nur noch mehr Eis:


----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2018)

Gibs überhaupt einen den es dieses Jahr noch nich umgehauen hat ?[/QUOTE]
Genau, wegen diese ganzen Umhauerei komm ich nitt aufs Bike!


schraeg schrieb:


> Gut gekontert  könnte auch dran liegen das  du am A... der Welt wohnst


Die finden DA einfach nich hin! (Rückschluss: Viren sinn grundsätzlich doof und haben kein Google-Maps!)



f_t_l schrieb:


> Die 4fach-Impfung hat mich bis jetzt vor der Grippe geschützt. Und auch wenn meine Touren es anders aussehen lassen, habe ich sehr viel mit Menschen zu tun (Mal auf irgendeinen Baumstamm klopfen...  ).


In welche Körpateile stechen die denn mit den 4 Spritzen? Will eigentlich jetzt geblitzdingst werden...


----------



## f_t_l (15. März 2018)

Oberarm, 1 (eine) kleine Spritze.
Tut gar nicht weh


----------



## jmr-biking (16. März 2018)

Simma hier eigentlich bei der Apotheken Umschau oder im Hausfrauen-Forum auf NetDoctor? 
Hubi fahr mal lieber schnell noch ne Runde bevor sich das Virus hier weiter ausbreitet. 

Grüße vom schönen A.... der Welt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2018)

*Aus der Technikecke: Alte Liebe neu belebt !*

fast satte 5 Jahre begleitet mich der Froschn nun schon auf den Terils dieser Welt. Da hauen manch andere schon 5 Aparillos durch.
Ich bin da eher Pragmatiker."Was soll ein anderes Bike wesentlich besser machen ?",denk ich mir immer. Aber so wirklich umhauen tut mich am Markt momentan auch nix. Ok fast hätte ich Anfang des Jahres zugeschlagen, ein günstiges BMC Trailfox 03  liess mich dann doch wanken. Son 29er würd mich doch irgendwie mal reizen. Doch dann war ich wieder zu sehr der Pragmatiker hab zu lange rumgezaudert und schwups waren die Angebote weg.Hmpf ...





_Steht dem Fröschlein auch gut die Pike_

Dann dachte ich mir fährst du halt den Froschn mal ein Jahr oder zwei weiter bevor du ihn vererbst  
Aber so richtig glücklich war ich mit der Fox Gabel an der Front zuletzt nicht mehr. CTD kaputt, unsensibel und schlabberig. 
Also sone neu gebrauchte Gabel wär ja vielleicht ne Verbesserung. Bisschen im Bikemarkt rumgeschaut und dann ruck zuck auch was gefunden.

Für 260,- schickte mir der User @nailz seine gute Pike. Die war schnell eingebaut dank gleicher Standards zu meiner alten Fox. Die 10mm weniger Schaftlänge machten die 10mm mehr Federweg wett, dazu marginal flacherer Lenkwinkel. Und man kann sagen was man will, den Unterschied von den 32er Standröhrchen zu den 35er der Pike macht schon einen unterschied, wie ich finde. Das Bike fühlt sich mit der neuen Gabel etwas satter und steifer an. Lenkt direkter,man hat das Gefühl ein wenig mehr Kontrolle fürsVorderrad zu haben und die Rückmeldung kommt auch besser rüber. OK deswegen werd ich mich jetzt nicht bei der Rampage anmelden aber ein unterschied ist schon spürbar wie ich finde. Dazu stand die gebrauchte Pike gut im Saft. Kaum gebrauchsspuren und spricht auch noch sensibel an. Jedenfalls um welten sensibler als meine olle Fox. So kann ich nunmehr nach drei Probefahrten mit der Gabel sagen: hätt sich jelohnt ! Danke @nailz deine Gabel wird bei mir ein "artgerechtes" da sein fristen 





_Nicht die optimalsten Testbedingungen aber hier lieferte die Pike auch gut ab _

So werden der Froschn und ich weiter unsere Runden ziehen jedenfalls bis zum nächsten Winter .. und darüber hinaus auch .. viel zu schade das gute Fröschlein einfach so zu verkaufen hat sich schon einen gewissen Platz in meiner Garage erarbeitet 

​


----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2018)

Getreu dem Motto: Alte Liebe rostet nicht.  Wollte mein 2012er Stumpjumper auch vorm Winter versetzen, aber ich hab mich dann doch nicht dazu überwinden können. Stattdessen hat es alle Verschleißteile ersetzt bekommen. Jetzt steht es bis auf die Kampfspuren wieder gut da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (20. März 2018)

Top! Ich fahr auch noch 26 Zoll, bis es keine Reifen mehr gibt. OK,  bin auch ein Kurzer.. 
Recycling lebt vom Mitmachen!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (20. März 2018)

den größten Fehler, den ich gemacht habe, ist, mein GT LTS1 verkauft zu haben... - uns wenn ich die Kiste nur im Wohnzimmer austellen würde!


----------



## H-P (20. März 2018)

Sehr schön Hubi, wenn du Interesse an zwei neuen Schwalbe Magic Mary hast...ey mach ich dir korrekte Preis Kollega.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2018)

H-P schrieb:


> Sehr schön Hubi, wenn du Interesse an zwei neuen Schwalbe Magic Mary hast...ey mach ich dir korrekte Preis Kollega.



Die scheiss Schwalbe teile halten ewig ! Hab auch noch nen flammneuen seit 1 Jahr im Schrank liegen


----------



## H-P (20. März 2018)

Du bremst zu wenig.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2018)

H-P schrieb:


> Du bremst zu wenig.



Hmpf ...wer später bremst ist länger schnell  bei meinem Gewicht muss ich das auch nicht zwangsläufig um Reifen in die Knie zu zwingen 
Den davor hab ich gut runtergemetzelt, das war aber noch die Serie mit den Stollenausbrüchen. Mal sehen ich überleg mir das mal ... der jetzige ist so gut we fertig, dann hätt ich ja quasi keinen mehr auf Lager  und für Sölden wär son Teil auf Reserveja nicht verkehrt ...


----------



## H-P (20. März 2018)

Sölden gilt doch als Reifen mordend. Außerdem werden 26" immer seltener und teurer, wenn du also den Frosch noch fünf Jahre über die Trails quälst.


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2018)

Jung, Jung - iss hier ja wie beim Ferkelsmarkt! H-P, wennet Taschengeld zuhause gen Null marodiert nehm' ich se!


----------



## nailz (21. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ! Danke @nailz deine Gabel wird bei mir ein "artgerechtes" da sein fristen
> ​


 
Freut mich sehr! Der angebotene Kaffee an der Mosel ist leider schon kalt und hart, aber das versprochene Bierchen steht noch ungeöffnet im Keller


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2018)

Kannst dich druff verlassen datt die "Gute" am Jüngsten Tag noch beim Hubi im "Habenkonto" verbringt;
der Mann hat Trailkarten ausse Eifel wo selbst "der Russ'" gern von hätte!
Ich seh' se schon am Rollator (gepimpt, versteht sich...) im Hause Corpus Christi (eine Art Kaschemm', altersgerecht)
mit'm Hubi die Treppen shredden! ja,ja - manchmal werden Relikte zu Artefakten....
P.S.: Wenn manche nitt mal loslassen könnten wär ich wohl arbeitslos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2018)

nailz schrieb:


> Freut mich sehr! Der angebotene Kaffee an der Mosel ist leider schon kalt und hart, aber das versprochene Bierchen steht noch ungeöffnet im Keller



Is auch nicht vergessen. Waren gestern in Treis-Karden war aber recht spät geworden und ja immerhin auch paar Kilometer bis rüber. Nächstes mal Moselbesuch plan ich das ein


----------



## Floorshore (22. März 2018)

@schraeg Hau ma inne  Tasten, es gibt Leute die warten aufn Tourbericht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2018)

*Die vier Schlammritter zu Burg Elz
*
ja es ist nicht einfach sich durch das Mittelalter zu schlagen ! Der Wille ist groß die Mittel sind rar. Da will die Kostbare Zeit reich genutzt werden. Und wenn man dann schonmal frei von Knecht- und Knappenaufgaben hat, dann muss man auch mal raus aus den heimischen Gefilden. Sodann trafen sich Ritter Schnippi "der Adler", Ritter Alex "knarzender Hinterbau",Ritter Manni "King of Mud" und Ritter Hubert "die Killerplautze".




_Ritter Hubertus "Los Jungs ... Duschen !" _​ 




_Der Rittertross morgens kurz nach zehn im Brohlbachtal _​ 
Lieblich lag sie da,die Mosel als die vier Recken auf ihren Alurössern in die Pedale traten. Zunächst gemütlich entlang des plätschernden Brohlbaches. Tendenziell ging's nach oben, gut zu treten der Boden war größtenteils noch gefroren. Sonnig Plätzchen offerierten aber schon was die Ritter erwartete. Nach einigen Kilometer entlang des Flusses nahmen die vier eine geschmeidige Abfahrt ins liebliche Elztal. Hier folgten sie träumerischen Pfaden. 



_... über etliche Brücken führte uns der Weg ...  _
​ 






_... ohne diese wärs kalt geworden glaub ich ... _​ 




_... machen aber auch Spass die Brückelchen ... _​ 




_... und sind meist auch "schwerlasttauglich" _​ 




_Der Thekenbaum im Elzbachtal _​ 

Im munteren auf und ab zogen die Ritter daher.Wurden oft zu Knechten degradiert mussten sie doch ob der kleinen aber sehr steilen Rämpchen ihr Aluross hinauf schieben. Einmal oben angekommen sattelten die Ritter flux auf und rauschten wieder zu  Tale. Diese Übung nennt sich "Ritterdreikampf" ( Schieben, tragen, stossen ) und ist die höchste Form der ritterlichen Fortbewegung. Daher wurde sie oft und gerne praktiziert. Mit stolz geschwellter Brust oder Bauch meisterten die vier Recken so des Teufels Kammer.



_Ein Träumchen diese Ecke ! _​ 




_Ritter Schnippi belagert die Pyrmonter Mühle ...mindestens 5 Minuten lang ! _​ 




_Die da hatte zu ! Das fanden die Ritter doof !  _
​ 





_Sogar durch den Hintereingang hatten wir keine Chance auf ein Stück Donauwelle ! 
_​ 
Dann versuchten sich die Recken sich mit dem Sturm auf die Burg Pyrmont. Vollkommen unterzuckert musste jetzt eine Donauwelle ... oder zwei .... her ! Sie scheiterten jedoch an den unüberwindbaren Pforten der Burg, diese waren nämlich alle zu, Mittwochs Ruhetag. Tja da kann der Ritter nichts machen ausser belagern bis der Ruhetag vorbei ist. Das war uns  zu lange und so vernichteten wir bei den nahe gelegenen Wasserfällen unsere Vorräte.. so das haben die jetzt davon !
Die Sonne weichte derweil die Wege auf. Das liess das ganze zur Schlammschlacht werden. Die Elz warf uns den Schlamm nur so entgegen, wir warfen und teilweise regelrecht hinein. So passiert an einem kleinen aber knackigen Steilstück bei der Löffelmühle. Einzig Ritter Manni erlangte hier den Ritterschlag zum "Kind of Mud",wenn auch mit 200 Puls  Alle anderen scheiterten mit einem dumpfen aber matschigen Einschlag. Daber war Ritter Alex noch der cleverste nutzte er doch das rumstehende Gehölz als Fallsicherung. Was ein gelächter ... 




_Ritter Schnippi mit der seitwärts Technik  _
​ 





_Diese Treppe erwies sich als echter Eierklopfer ! Aua ! _
​ 
Es begann nun der Sturm auf die Burg Elz. Auf und nieder immer wieder ! Dann versuchten uns vier Knappen mit Fällarbeiten aufzuhalten. Der mutige Ritter Schnippi und Alex, welche beide übrigends auch in der Zunft des Holzumlegens bewandt sind, schritten mutigen Schrittes voran. Auf Schleichfahrt näherten wir uns den Knappen. Diese schauten uns nur verdutzt an. Hatten wir uns doch auf wüste Wortgefechte gewappnet so war es diesen Knappen drissejal. Kein wunder sie schienen aus "liberalen" Ländern zu kommen. Hätten hier die üblichen deutschen Sherrifs gestanden es hätte vermutlich Mecker gehagelt. Aber so vier wackere Ritter auf ihren Alurössern ist natürlich auch eine respekteinflössende Erscheinung 




_Ein träumchen diese Pfade _​ 




_Da haben gestandene Ritter Pippi in den Augen _​ 

Dann war es so weit, die Burg Elz lag zu unseren Füssen. Die Eroberung konnte nur was für Sekunden sein. Denkste ! Geschlossen bis 25.3.18 ! Zum belagern wiedermal viel zu lange, Drohnen durfte man hier auch nicht starten lassen drum zogen wir geknickt von dannen. Es ging hinauf ... eine steile Teerrampe bringt uns auf die Höhe. Hier muss man gut was wegstemmen, aber das gute an steil ist meist das es schneller vorbei ist. Eine Plünderung des Neuhofs machte keinen Sinn, schien er schon lange verlassen. Drum näherten wir uns der nächsten Abfahrt. Dort vernichteten wir in der Sonne noch die letzten Reste unseres proviants und stürzten uns hinein ins Vergnügen. Serpentinchen, verblockte Steinpassagen ....herrlich ! Ein wahrlich ritterliches Spektakel !




_Erobert sie ! Erobert Sie ! _​ 




_Ritter Hubertus mit braunem Knie .... _​ 




_...der Trail der einem das braune an die Hose treibt ! _​ 




_Herrlicher Trail ... musste für ausgiebige Fotoshoots herhalten ! _​ 

















Es folgte das letze Gefecht. Die vier Ritter mobilisierten nochmal alle Kräfte, gaben ihren Alurössern nochmal Hafer und buchsierten sich 200hm hinauf. Ganz schön stramm das Programm heute ! Hatten die Männerschnupfen der letzten Wochen doch ihre spuren hinterlassen ! Aber ein Ritter muss tun was ein Ritter tun muss. So dämmelte man stoisch hinauf. Oben ! Das war dann am Kompusköppchjen. Dort sammelten sich die Ritter für ein letztes Gefecht aus der Höhe. Der Sturm auf Treis-Karden. Herrlich...Sonne, Moselpanorama dazu ein felsiges Pfädchen ... Ritterherz was willst du mehr ! So endete dann eine herrliche Moseltour. Schon allein wegen des Wetters hatte sich die Anreise gelohnt. Dazu feine Trails und Panoramapur, da macht das bisschen Schlamm auch kein veto 




_Was ein herrlicher Ausblick !  _
​ 





_Die Schlacht ist geschlagen ! Die vier Ritter sind kapott ! _​ 






Träumchen ! ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2018)

Floorshore schrieb:


> @schraeg Hau ma inne  Tasten, es gibt Leute die warten aufn Tourbericht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Done


----------



## Eifelbewohner (22. März 2018)

Sehr geil geschrieben, Hubi!  ...freu mich auf die nächste Tour!


----------



## ML-RIDER (22. März 2018)

Tolle Rittergeschichte
Durch den aufgesammelten Schlamm hatten wir am Ende der Tour alle Fatbikes

super Tour & super Bericht
DANKE


----------



## f_t_l (22. März 2018)

Lustiger Bericht 
Und ja, Mosel und Elzbachtal sind immer sehr schön zu fahren.


----------



## Bountainmiker (22. März 2018)

Danke für die tolle Tour!
PS: Der knarzende Hinterbau gehört bald der Vergangenheit an


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2018)

Genau dann müssen wir uns was anderes einfallen lassen 
Lager sind bestellt müsste Nächte Woche fertig sein ich sag bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2018)

Wenn jemand Sonntag noch nix vor hat
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16765


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2018)

"Ritterdreikampf" ( Schieben, tragen, stossen )... Ich hau' mich wech! Aufbruch "morgens kurz nach Zehn" zeigt datt die Burschen
die "Knopperspause" noch für ernst nehmen, die gerütteten Erscheinungsbilda mögen Zeugnis ablegen...hier als Auszug nur der
"Belagerer Pyrmonther Mühle": bei normale Körpaverhältnisse zeigt die Vorderseite vom Ritta zum Feinde (hier ja eine eher
pazifistische Donauschnitte, eher harmlos) - hier zeigt die Bauchoberfläche aka Plautze klar zur Sonne!
Feinster Tourenbericht dem Köter zur Ehr' gereichend - getz müssen die "Nebenbarden" widda Stöffken liefern.....
Möge der Rost mitte Ritters sein, der Pete!


----------



## Normansbike (23. März 2018)

Kann mir bitte jemand von euch per PN mal die gpx Route vom Ahrtal geben wo man oben auf dem Bergkamm fährt...!? 
Tteifelsjoch oder so... Hatte es mal bei euch oder auf youtube gesehen... Weiß es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand von euch per PN mal die gpx Route vom Ahrtal geben wo man oben auf dem Bergkamm fährt...!?
> Tteifelsjoch oder so... Hatte es mal bei euch oder auf youtube gesehen... Weiß es leider nicht mehr.
> Anhang anzeigen 710935



Meinsde dat hier: 



  ?


----------



## Normansbike (23. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Meinsde dat hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Jaein, davon würde ich auch gerne die gpx Daten haben...
Was ich meine ist wo welche ganz oben auf einem schmalen Grad fahren ...


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Jaein, davon würde ich auch gerne die gpx Daten haben...
> Was ich meine ist wo welche ganz oben auf einem schmalen Grad fahren ...


Karte zur hand nehmen und den Ort suchen der im Titel steht... soviel Initiative sollte möglich sein... 

Ein wirklich schmaler grad da fällt mir nix zu ein... Ein Link zu dem Video wäre hilfreich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (24. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Karte zur hand nehmen und den Ort suchen der im Titel steht... soviel Initiative sollte möglich sein...
> 
> Ein wirklich schmaler grad da fällt mir nix zu ein... Ein Link zu dem Video wäre hilfreich...


Hier...




Auf der Karte kann ich es nicht einordnen wo das sein solll!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dasist nicht an der Ahr,denke das ist eher südlich vielleicht Richtung Osteifel/Mayen oder so ..Vulkaneifel


----------



## Normansbike (24. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dasist nicht an der Ahr,denke das ist eher südlich vielleicht Richtung Osteifel/Mayen oder so ..Vulkaneifel


Aha ...
Würde ja gerne mal mitkommen, aber morgen müsste ich schon um 13 Uhr zurück sein. Werde aber jetzt öfter mal reinschauen und mich evt. dann mal selbst einladen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2018)

Dazu 


Normansbike schrieb:


> Aha ...
> Würde ja gerne mal mitkommen, aber morgen müsste ich schon um 13 Uhr zurück sein. Werde aber jetzt öfter mal reinschauen und mich evt. dann mal selbst einladen...



Dazu ist das LMB gedacht


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dasist nicht an der Ahr,denke das ist eher südlich vielleicht Richtung Osteifel/Mayen oder so ..Vulkaneifel


Ich muss mir das Video später noch Mal an nem großen Monitor anschauen, habe Ideen, muss das aber erst Mal verifizieren... 

Das Gestein sieht zumindest nicht nach Mayen aus...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. März 2018)

Das sieht mir ganz nach Bad Bertrich und Kennfus aus.  Das Video ist ja schon was älter, aber vulkan-mtb ist die alte HP von Gregor Mainzer aka MTBXpert. Ulmen ist ja nicht weit weg. 

geeditet


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2018)

Bitte keine verweise auf diesen kommerziellen Trailausbeuter


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bitte keine verweise auf diesen kommerziellen Trailausbeuter


Dessen Guides auf Ansprache Recht barsch reagieren...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2018)

*Trails im Ländchen*
Was für ein Wettah ! Da muss man raus ...egal was,egal wie..Hauptsache beiken ! So trafen sich dann sechs paar Waden morgens um zehn bei schnuckeligen 0,5°C in Schleiden.Von da aus ging's raus in die wilde Eifel. Heuer stand das sogenannte "Ländchen" auf dem Programm. Ein kleines aber feines Seitental des Oleftals. Los geht's ...




_Stegeisen, grünerFrosch und die Hackfresse von Killerplautze _

 Herrlich schien uns das Sönnchen auf die Helme. Die ersten Trails schnupften wir nur so weg. Daher auch leider keine Fotos. Dann brachte ein zartes Rämpchen unseren Kühlwasserkreislauf so richtig zum kochen. Aber die Mühen sollten sich lohnen ein herrliches Serpentinenpfädchen zog sich wieder ins Tal








Der Trail spuckte uns über eine Treppe aus dieso schmal war das der Lenker nicht durch ging




Dann ging's wieder hinauf.Echt schnuckelige Landschaft hier im Ländchen.




An der allseits bekannten Wildenburg rasteten die wilden erstmal








Es folgte wiedermal ein herrliches Pfädchen welches uns wieder am Manscheider Bach ausspuckte












Es ginsg wieder auf die Höhen. Ein Anstieg der zähen Art.Aber das Panorama oben alleine entschädigt schon für die Mühen




Und wenn man schonmal oben ist kann man ja auch das nächste Pfädchen ansteuern.
Diesmal eins von der wurzeligen Sorte, herrlich !




Schwupps waren wir auch schon an der nächsten Burg, die Herren von und zu Riewersch




Von hier aus war es nicht mehr viel bis zurück.Doch so ein zwei Trails hatten wir doch noch in petto.
 Ein echt sündiges Pfädchen, da fängt man ja glatt an zu grinsen












nach einem Trail folgt immer noch ein Trail ... einen hatten wir noch also zuerst mal wieder hoch




Und die folgende Abfahrt war nochmal richtig lecker, aber leider viel zu schnell vorbei
Findet die Biker




Die restlichen Höhenmeter, Trailchen und Treppchen dämmelten wir nur so hinwech !
So endete eine wiedermal herrliche Tour bei herrlichsten Frühlingswetterchen

Träumchen !​


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand von euch per PN mal die gpx Route vom Ahrtal geben wo man oben auf dem Bergkamm fährt...!?
> Tteifelsjoch oder so... Hatte es mal bei euch oder auf youtube gesehen... Weiß es leider nicht mehr.
> Anhang anzeigen 710935


Oooooch, iss der SÜSS! Man merkt, hier wird FORUM gelebt! Weita so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2018)

Und schon widda war DER draussen - wer erzieht eigentlich die Kinders während FREMDE MENNA Geld anne Haustür abgeben?!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (25. März 2018)

Ländchen macht Spaß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Und schon widda war DER draussen - wer erzieht eigentlich die Kinders während FREMDE MENNA Geld anne Haustür abgeben?!



ERziehung ist kein 24h Job ! Das ist eine Gemeinschaftssache


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2018)

Sagen meine Sargträger auch - und ständig iss einer in Mutter-Kind-Kur! Nä, bedankt für de Bildas
datt wenigstens einer die Fahne hochhält!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> und ständig iss einer in Mutter-Kind-Kur



Alles nur faule Ausreden,die wollenalle nur saufen und Kurschattenbegatten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2018)

Is doch alles wieder nur Propaganda um uns aus den Wäldern raus zu kriegen oder ? 
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...emsscheibe-verursacht-waldbrand-15513585.html


----------



## f_t_l (27. März 2018)

Wie wohl die Relation zwischen Bremsscheiben, Zigarettenstummeln und Glasflaschen/scherben ist 

Trotzdem ein interessanter Unfallhergang. Erinnert mich an die berüchtigten Autokatalysatoren/Wiesen-Brände.


----------



## rallleb (27. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Is doch alles wieder nur Propaganda um uns aus den Wäldern raus zu kriegen oder ?
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...emsscheibe-verursacht-waldbrand-15513585.html


Die sind sich aber bewußt das im Vorarlberg noch Schnee liegt?
Trockenes Grass, janeisklar
Fakenews von offizieller Seite...


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2018)

rallleb schrieb:


> Die sind sich aber bewußt das im Vorarlberg noch Schnee liegt?
> Trockenes Grass, janeisklar
> Fakenews von offizieller Seite...




laberschwad - schau dir erstmal das video an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (27. März 2018)

Bin letzten Mittwoch( St Anton) noch da durch...da sah es irgendwie anders aus


----------



## H-P (27. März 2018)

Oder so...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2018)

Hier falls es einen Interessiert, hab mal ein Tutorial erstellt wie man am Hinterbau die Lager wechseln kann
https://hubert-im-netz.blogspot.de/2018/03/aus-der-technikecke-lagertausch-einem.html
Hatte langeweile da ich gerade wegen erneuten Männerschnupfen nicht biken kann


----------



## sun909 (31. März 2018)

Kann ich einen persönlichen Kurs buchen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2018)

Klar


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2018)

*Da rollt der dicke wieder .... Reha die II.te*

Nunja .... da hatte es mich wiedermal dahin gerafft wa ! Muss man durch, nimmt man wie ein Mann ... mit Schnupfen ....
Heute dann erstmal wieder eingerollt. Schön war's ! Aber von meiner nicht vorhandenen Kondi ist nun noch weniger vorhanden 
Aber wie sagen die Köter: Heul nicht fahr ! 





Die kleine Wachholderheide bei Harzheim





Da gibts einen kleinen versteckten Trail ... der ist ganz schön steil am Ende





Is sehr nett hier





Geht ja nix über Frühling ! 





Der Milchmann hat ein neues Fahrzeug ! AUFGEPASST LIEBE STADTKINDER ! Das ist keine Kuh ! ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (11. April 2018)

Dann bleib jetzt mal gesund und nicht immer mit dem ganzen Mädels/Kerlen knutschen.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (11. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifelbewohner (11. April 2018)

...geiler Typ in Lieblings-Schokolade-Panzer...joot dat et wedde läuf, Hubi


----------



## Normansbike (11. April 2018)

INFO,

Nagelbrätter an der Tomburg!!!

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...alle-für-die-Arbeiter-auf-article3822208.html

Gruß Norman


----------



## jmr-biking (12. April 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Nagelbrätter an der Tomburg!!!
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...alle-für-die-Arbeiter-auf-article3822208.html



Ich frage mich immer, was solche Leute antreibt?  Mir ist die Energie, die in ihnen dahinter steckt nicht ganz klar. Oder ist es einfach nur Dummheit? Aber man muss isch doch dabei was denken, wenn man ne Zeit lang mit dem Bau des Brettes beschäftigt ist und es dann dort versteckt. In diesem Fall soll man doch froh sein, dass Geld für den Erhalt der Ruine investiert wird.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer, was solche Leute antreibt?  Mir ist die Energie, die in ihnen dahinter steckt nicht ganz klar. Oder ist es einfach nur Dummheit? Aber man muss isch doch dabei was denken, wenn man ne Zeit lang mit dem Bau des Brettes beschäftigt ist und es dann dort versteckt. In diesem Fall soll man doch froh sein, dass Geld für den Erhalt der Ruine investiert wird.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen das der ein oder andere "Mittelalterfreak" da nicht begeistert von ist und auf solche Ideen kommt.
Die paar mal die ich da oben auf der Ruine war liefen da so Freaks mit Pfeil und Bogen und Schwertern rum und spielten "mittelalterliche Schlachten" nach. Die Rennen auch immer der Burg Satzvey die Tore ein wenn da was ist, kaum zu glauben was da teilweise für Figuren auftauchen. Erschreckend finde ich imemr die Kurzsichtigkeit von solchen Hazadeuren, es könnte ja auch mal ein Kind in sone Falle reintreten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2018)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> ...geiler Typ in Lieblings-Schokolade-Panzer...joot dat et wedde läuf, Hubi



Naja von laufen kann noch nicht die Rede sein ... hatte ganz schön weichgedämmelte Stengel als ich wieder zu Hause war. Aber sehen wir mal wies 2-3 Touürschjen weiter aussieht.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (13. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Da rollt der dicke wieder .... Reha die II.te*


*
Die Adler taten dies gestern auch noch mal...*



...und das Trio gab ein Konzert auf dem Festival "Sound of the long pipes" am Adlersteig


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2018)

Astrein  das treibt dem @Trialeddy die tränen in die Augen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2018)

Falls einer ne olleMöhre hat die er auf 1x10 umbauen will:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...ended-range-ex-cog-ritzel-fur-shimano-10-fach

Hatte es ursprünglich mal vor is mir aber zu schwer zum dämmeln da ich eh nie den Qualm habe den man dafür bräuchte 
Bleibe erstmal bei 2x10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2018)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> *Die Adler taten dies gestern auch noch mal...*
> Anhang anzeigen 717870
> ...und das Trio gab ein Konzert auf dem Festival "Sound of the long pipes" am Adlersteig


Ihr habt die größten Tröten! Wobei "trödde, nitt schwade!" ganz anders Publicity anspricht...


----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. April 2018)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> *Die Adler taten dies gestern auch noch mal...*
> Anhang anzeigen 717870
> ...und das Trio gab ein Konzert auf dem Festival "Sound of the long pipes" am Adlersteig




Hab mir extra den feinen Zwirn angezogen, und - NIX - wo war das Festival..........


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Hab mir extra den feinen Zwirn angezogen, und - NIX - wo war das Festival..........Anhang anzeigen 718757



Kein Wunder .. bis Du den Akku geladen hast sind wir "Bio's" schon über alle Berge


----------



## Eifelbewohner (15. April 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Hab mir extra den feinen Zwirn angezogen, und - NIX - wo war das Festival..........


Tja, leider zu spät Boris....hoffe aber das dir die Location wenigstens gefallen hat!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kein Wunder .. bis Du den Akku geladen hast sind wir "Bio's" schon über alle Berge


kein Problem, hab euch ja schnell wieder eingeholt


----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. April 2018)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> Tja, leider zu spät Boris....hoffe aber das dir die Location wenigstens gefallen hat!


ja, war meine Jungfernfahrt dort.. sehr schön und nachher sacksteil, bin am Sa ne Runde von Dir nachgefahren, muss ja meine neue Heimat kennenlernen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2018)

Wird Zeit das wir da mal gemeinsam ne Runde hinklatschen


----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2018)

Annehmen, Boris, sofort annehmen - Forenikone bietet Trailbuddy an!


----------



## Eifelbewohner (15. April 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> ja, war meine Jungfernfahrt dort.. sehr schön und nachher sacksteil, bin am Sa ne Runde von Dir nachgefahren, muss ja meine neue Heimat kennenlernen


upps...ich hoffe der Track war nicht zu alt und vernünftig zu fahren...ist nicht bei allen Routen, die ich damals veröffentlicht habe unbedingt gegeben.



schraeg schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das wir da mal gemeinsam ne Runde hinklatschen



Genau... und anschließend gibt´s ne Wurst am Adlerhorst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (16. April 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Annehmen, Boris, sofort annehmen - Forenikone bietet Trailbuddy an!



latürlisch....., himself wird immer gefolgt, ohne Widerrede 



Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> upps...ich hoffe der Track war nicht zu alt und vernünftig zu fahren...ist nicht bei allen Routen, die ich damals veröffentlicht habe unbedingt gegeben.
> Genau... und anschließend gibt´s ne Wurst am Adlerhorst


Ja, Track war gut, alles dabei, Landschaft, Matsch, Hundeangriff, Ahrsteig - nur ne Kaffeebude hab ich vermisst


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2018)

Falls jemand Mittwoch Zeit & Lust hat:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16823


----------



## Eifelbewohner (19. April 2018)

@schraeg 


schraeg schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das wir da mal gemeinsam ne Runde hinklatschen


Samstag nachmittag Zeit?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2018)

@Eifelbewohner Nein leider nicht bin Sonntag bei der DIMB in Koblenz und zwei Tage am WE für beikn das genehmigt die Regierung nicht 
Nächsten Samstag, aber da hast du keine Zeit


----------



## gruener-Frosch (19. April 2018)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> @schraeg
> 
> Samstag nachmittag Zeit?


Bin am Samstag für die DIMB in Koblenz unterwegs, sonst gerne...


----------



## Normansbike (23. April 2018)

Macht ihr etwas am 28/29 April!?
Würde mich gerne ggf. anschließen...

Gruß
Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Macht ihr etwas am 28/29 April!?
> Würde mich gerne ggf. anschließen...
> 
> Gruß
> Norman



Moin Norman,
bis her hab ich nix festes geplant. Falls was geht schreib ichs raus.
Könnt aber zu unchristlichen Zeiten stattfinden oder so, kommendes Wochenende MUSS Familienkompatibel angelegt werden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2018)

*Kobylon Trails und die WM im Luftballon aufpumpen*

Es ist Sonntag morgen 6 Uhr, das erste Erinnerungsfoto auf der Moselbrücke B9 in Koblenz hab ich schon machen lassen.
Ich stehe um die Ecke von Fahrradversender wo heute halli galli sein soll. Alles zu ! Son Mist ! Da muss ich mir wohl die Zeit wieder mit diesem dämlichen Mountainbiken vertreiben. Son Mist. Man munkelt in den Wälder und um Kowelenz gäb's ganz nette Pfädchen. Schaun mer mal....





06:20 Uhr ... auf der anderen Moselseite sind die meisten Rolladen noch runter ... kein Wunder ist ja nicht jeder so bescheuert wie ich.





Son mist, da ist mir das Brötchenschiff gerade vor der Nase weggefahren. Frühstücke ich halt mein Affen-Kotelette. Gesicht passt ja auch schon 





Aber allein dafür hat sichs eigentlich schon gelohnt. Gibt nichts schöneres wie Sonnenaufgang ! Keine Sau unterwegs, Ruhe und dann dieses Licht 





Wenig später geht der Trailspass nach Lay an die Mosel hinunter los. Die Szene hier hat einiges gebaut. Die Trails lassen sich meist gut fahren und machen bei den Verhältnissen natürlich mega Spass. Die meisten Sprünge hier sind einfach, es gibt aber auch ein zwei da lasse ich lieber die Finger von. Eifler sind da eher bodenständig  Was ich aber nicht verstehe; wieso nennt man Trails "Hidden Track" um sie dann doch zu stravanisieren ? 





Ja auch Anstiege kann man geniessen. muckelige 17° morgens um 7 Uhr, Sonne und Frühling pur ... herrlich !





Es geht zum "Fischerpfad". Eigentlich auch lecker. Für den da auf dem Bild hatte ich zu wenig schwung, ich lass es lieber.
Leider zeigt sich hier auch die negativen Auswirkungen der "buddelei". Auf der Jagd nach der besten "Stravazeit" wird wild abgekürzt, aus Serpentinen werden Kurven. Ob das hier noch lange so gut geht ? Später schüttet uns ein Kollege aus Kowelenz sein Herz aus was er für bedenken hat und wie er am besten die Kuh vom Eis kriegt. Die Probleme im Koblenzer Stadtwald sind ja schon länger bekannt, aber wie man heraushören kann stehen die Zeichen nicht sooo schlecht das man da was "legales" bewegen könnte





Moselromantik am Fischer Pfad. Ich glaube das fällt kaum einem auf, die meisten werden hier so schnell runterballern da bleibt für sowas keine Zeit.





Unten an der Mosel kommt mir der Brötchenexpress wieder entgegen. Hatte leider einen Bremsweg von 4,8km da wollt ich nicht zurück dämmeln  Jetz geht's erstmal zum Rhein rüber !








und schwupps war ich schon wieder oben. Am Kühkopf steht das Antennchen was man schon von weither sehen kann wenn man nach Koblenz kommt. Der Anstieg dorthin ist sehr geschmeidig. Durch das Eschbachtal und Remstecker ( nicht zu verwechseln mit Rennstrecker  ) Tal klettert man geschmeidig auf Teer hinauf. Auf der anderen Bachseite könnte man auch trailig daher rollen, hinauf ist Asphalt aber nicht der schlechteste Waal  !





Von da oben hat man einen Wahnsinns Ausblick ... wenns nicht ganz so diesig ist. Nochmal ein Affen-Kottellette weggedrückt und dann geht's ab in die Kühkppftrails. Davon gibs keine Fotos die wollt ich im "flöH" geniessen.





Den Abschluss gibt hier der "Big Bamboo Trail". Eine echte Achterbahn. Macht Spass. Alles dabei was man so braucht und am Ende schon recht zornig steil, das will ich nicht im Nassen fahren wollen. Da muss man schon beide A-Backen zusammen kneifen.





Das war ein feiner Spass. Jetzt aber schnell ... gleich macht der Gränt Fonto auf 





Entlang an Vater Rheins Ufer geht's zurück in die Stad. Aaah, da kommt ja der Brötchenexpress wieder 


So, nach der Kür kommt die Pflicht ... oder anders rum ? Egal. Bei Canyon war schon buntes treiben. Nervöse Rennradfahrer pinkelten wie wild  war froh das mein Auto trocken geblieben ist. Ich streifte mir schnell meinen DIMB Dress über und gesellte mich schnell zu den anderen DIMBOs am Stand. Auf dem Gelände war schon reges treiben moins um Zehn. Im laufe des Tages konnten wir viele Interessante Gespräche führen und viele Luftballons verteilen  irgendwann streifte dann auch die Hot follet der Ville an unserem Stand vorbei aber da hat @Pete04 ja schon was zu geschrieben  kurz darauf läutete der erste Donnerschlag dann auch das Ende der Veranstaltung ein. 





Wiedermal ein Ereignisreicher Tag mit lecker Toürschjen, interessanten Leuten und lecker Pulled Pork Burger ​


----------



## gruener-Frosch (23. April 2018)

ja, der Pulled Pork Burger war echt klasse , aber die Fingers sahen nachher auch lecker aus......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> ja, der Pulled Pork Burger war echt klasse , aber die Fingers sahen nachher auch lecker aus......



Danach sah man aus als ob man das Fleisch direkt aus dem Schwein rausgebissen hätte


----------



## thommy88 (23. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Danach sah man aus als ob man das Fleisch direkt aus dem Schwein rausgebissen hätte



so sah meine große danach auch aus 

Da haste ja alles richtig gemacht. Ich bin aber mit Familie angereist. da hatte nur die große Spass auf dem Rad auf dem Pumptrack.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2018)

So wie ich das sehe, ist Koblenz trailmäßig eine Reise wert. Der @f_t_l zeigt uns das ja auch regelmäßig auf seinen Touren.  Ein Kumpel von mir hatte am Samstag die geführte Enduro-Tour von denen mitgemacht. Er war recht begeistert von der kleinen aber feinen Runde. Auch ich habe links und rechts in den Seitentälern der Mosel auf der RTF-Runde immer mal wieder schöne Trails gesehen. 
Hidden ist da keines Wegs nichts mehr. Findet man sie nicht auf Strava, dann findet man sie mit etwas Recherche auf anderen Portalen. Die Kunst ist es dann sie in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu fahren. Hast du gut gemacht!  Nur deine Verpflegung für unterwegs solltest du überdenken.  Letzten Samstag gab`s bei mir und Schatzi frisches belegtes Brot mit Tomätchen.  Da mache ich gerne mal Halt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nur deine Verpflegung für unterwegs solltest du überdenken.



Als Adipöhser muss man da acht geben Affenkottelett und reines H2O muss auf Tour reichen momentan


----------



## f_t_l (24. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Affenkottelett und reines H2O muss auf Tour reichen momentan


----------



## jmr-biking (24. April 2018)

Immer dieser adipöser Schlankheitswahn.  Mehr MdRzA-Touren mit dem Retro-Renner, dann purzeln die Kalorien und es gibt wieder richtiges Kotelett.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2018)

Ja bin dabei. Diese Woche passt es leider nicht aber versuche jetzt wenigstens 1x pro Woche MdRzA zu schaffen. sind ja immerhin 80km  von "Schlankheitswahn" kann bei mir noch lange nicht die rede sein, habe gerade erst die BMI Schallmauer von 30 nach unten durchbrochen  mal schauen ob ich die 90kg Schallmauer auch wieder schaffe, das hatte ich das letzte mal zur Firmung auf der Waage  aber gut Ding will weile haben ... kleine Umstellungen statt irgendwelches crash fasten, dann wird's auch was 
Und wenn ich erstmal u90 bin dann kann ich nur sagen: eat my dust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (24. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja bin dabei. Diese Woche passt es leider nicht aber versuche jetzt wenigstens 1x pro Woche MdRzA zu schaffen. sind ja immerhin 80km  von "Schlankheitswahn" kann bei mir noch lange nicht die rede sein, habe gerade erst die BMI Schallmauer von 30 nach unten durchbrochen  mal schauen ob ich die 90kg Schallmauer auch wieder schaffe, das hatte ich das letzte mal zur Firmung auf der Waage  aber gut Ding will weile haben ... kleine Umstellungen statt irgendwelches crash fasten, dann wird's auch was
> Und wenn ich erstmal u90 bin dann kann ich nur sagen: eat my dust



HUHU
Wenn Du früh genug bescheid sagst zieh ich dich die Berge hoch und biete dir Windschatten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2018)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Wenn Du früh genug bescheid sagst zieh ich dich die Berge hoch und biete dir Windschatten!



Ein schlauer Radfahrer hat mir mal folgendes geflüstert: "Wind von vorn bringt die Form " 
Ich kann dir aber trotzdem mal bescheid sagen und wir fahren nebeneinander sofern ich dann noch Luft habe


----------



## sibu (24. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja bin dabei. Diese Woche passt es leider nicht aber versuche jetzt wenigstens 1x pro Woche MdRzA zu schaffen. sind ja immerhin 80km


Man muss ja nicht immer die ganze Strecke fahren (Richtung Köln?), sondern kann ja auch ein Stück den Zug nehmen. Wenn man am richtigen Bahnhof kurz vor einer Tarifgrenze aussteigt, kann das sogar vergleichsweise günstig werden, wobei der VRS schon ein teurer Verbund ist. Alleine das Fahrrad kostet 2,90 €, was in anderen Bundesländern umsonst mitfährt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2018)

sibu schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht immer die ganze Strecke fahren (Richtung Köln?), sondern kann ja auch ein Stück den Zug nehmen. Wenn man am richtigen Bahnhof kurz vor einer Tarifgrenze aussteigt, kann das sogar vergleichsweise günstig werden, wobei der VRS schon ein teurer Verbund ist. Alleine das Fahrrad kostet 2,90 €, was in anderen Bundesländern umsonst mitfährt.



Danke für den Tip aber wenn mach ichs richtig oder gar nicht 
Zug aus Eifel nach Wesseling oder Retour is auch suboptimal zumal ich kein Bock auf den überfüllten Eifel-Express hab der eh ständig ausfällt


----------



## sibu (24. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip aber wenn mach ichs richtig oder gar nicht


 Ach, immer diese Puristen ....


> Zug aus Eifel nach Wesseling oder Retour is auch suboptimal zumal ich kein Bock auf den überfüllten Eifel-Express hab der eh ständig ausfällt


Mechernich - Wesseling ist in der Tat eine Zumutung mit den Öffis, aber Mechernich - Liblar (Pardon: Erftstadt) bzw. Kierberg sind 30 bzw. 40 Minuten Fahrzeit und dann 15 km bzw. 8 km nach Wesseling ist eine Option, bei täglichem Fahren mit in Liblar geparkter Bahnhofsschlampe.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2018)

Hatte auch mal an ein E-Mofa gedacht aber damit wäre ich langsamer  käme aber wohl nicht ganz so verschwitzt an 
Zug wäre ja i.d.tat eine alternative der erste erst um 06:20 in Kierberg an dann hätte ich noch 6km ... hmpf watt wenig um ein bisschen Trainingseffekt zu haben  von Liblar wärens noch 12.... ne ich fahr dann lieber von zu Hause aus um 5 los ... den Stress mit den öfis tu ich mir nicht an da fahr ich lieber 30km mehr


----------



## Pete04 (25. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da muss man schon beide A-Backen zusammen kneifen.


Die "Backenbremse" des Hörrn Hubertus braucht sich doch vor keiner Magura zu fürchten! Statt 4-Kolben
schaffste doch locker 8 Druckpunkte links wie rechts am Backyardpneu - wenn die Fott greift steht die WELT still!


----------



## Trekki (25. April 2018)

Eine Zeitlang habe ich in Duisburg gearbeitet und das Auto dann in den Rheinauen geparkt. D.h. ich habe den innerstädtischen Teil mit dem Rad gemacht, den Autobahn Teil mit dem Auto.
War nur blöd, als meine Frau anfing zu kreißen und das Auto dann recht ungünstig parkte...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2018)

*Montjoie ...höchste Stadt Hollands*

Ach ist es nicht herrlich ...wie ein kleiner Perserteppich schmiegt sich Montjoie ins Rurtal. Böse Zungen behaupten es wäre der höchste Punkt Hollands. Egal, es ist jedenfalls immer eine Reise wert, ob zu Fuss oder per Bike so wie wir heute, es lohnt. Die Rureifel hat hier viel zu bieten, Fels, Wald, Wasser...klein Kanada ! Das liessen sich einige heute natürlich nicht entgehen, trockenes Wetter,trockene Trails das lockte 16 stramme Waden auf den Trail.


 
_Die Rur _

Zunächst dämmelten wir gemütlich .... eine kleine Rampe hinauf. War aber wirklich nur kurz, zum warm werden gut  Diese kurz Strapaze nahmen wir natürlich nur auf uns weil oben schon direkt am Ortstrand der erste Trail frohlockte. Auf diesem zeigte der Geit direkt man das artgerechte Absteigen über den Lenker in Zeitlupe damit sich auch jeder genau anschauen kann wie man das so macht. Bevor jedoch irgendwer eine Fotoknips rausholen konnte war er jedoch wieder auf allen vieren. Geheime Techniken müssen geheim bleiben. Oben waren wir dann am Stone of Honor. Dort gedachten wir einer kürzlich verstorbenen Bikegröße zu dessen Heimrevieren auch die Trails zählten welche wir heute befahren durften. R.I.P. Muschi



 
_Allseits beliebte Fotostelle _



 
*Rest in Pink - Muschi ! Dein Eintrag ins Gipfelbuch ! *

Nach diesem kurzen Innehalten stürzten wir uns hinab an die Rur. Verblockt, verwinkelt und mit Treppchen die es in sich haben ... herrlich !  Man merkt die nähe zu Belgien: nix als Wutzele & Waggesse.Es folgte die Flussquerung und wenig später eine kleine Spielerei ins Mittelalter. Weitere Schandtaten konnten folgen...es ging wieder hinauf. Dernächste Spass wartete wenige Höhenmeter später auf uns. Am Eingang des Trail wartete ein Gap auf einen mutigen der es überpspringen sollte. Es siegte jedoch ob des kurzen Auslaufs die Vernunft und bevor die Tour nach 6km schon zu Ende geht liessen wir das Gap ein Gap sein. Wenig später im rumpeligen Trail dann eine etwas weniger Halsbrecherische Form von Startbahn. Ein ca.1,5m hohen Kicker nahmen uns Dieter der alte Motocrosser und Jungspund Dominix wie eine eins. Respekt !



 
_Trailopa bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung _



 
_Das Gap welches wir Gap sein liessen  _



 
_Flieg Dieter fliiieg ! _



 
_Dominix flliegt auch ... wir staunten  _

So, weiter im Text. Auf dem Weg zum nächsten Spektakel zeigte die Geit allen nochmal was eine ordentliche Hundehaufendurchquerung ist. Ein echter Köter halt ! Der Geit war der Meinung das dies kein Hund gewesen sein kann ... sieben Pfund ohne Knochen ... das schaffen nur Dinosaurier ! Egal, nach Reinigung des Stollenwekrs folgte das nächste Spektakel. Eine echte Perle  der Trail. Verblockt,wurzelig mit Absätzen ... feinst. Eine Stelle war uns dann auch zu viel des guten. Könnte man vielleicht fahren ...muss man aber nicht. Unten jedenfalls hatten alle ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht. Außer Bine die "schängte" über ihren Lenker, der war zu breit. Nach ein wenig dämmelei folgten wir einem Jahrhunderte alten Weg zurück ins Örtchen. Auch fein ! Hach ...alles fein heute !



 
_Spielerei ins Mittelalter _



 
_Herrlich hier ! 
_


 
_Perlig der Trail _



 
_Robinator wuppt dat Dingen ! _



 
_Dominix im Schüsselstelle _

Nach einem Treppenintermezzo folgte ein Päuschen. Nach dem "Plausch am garten" folgte wieder die Arbeit. Ein nettes Rämpchen verbaute uns den Weg zum nächsten Pfad. Pah ...fottjedäut dat Hübbelchje ! Auf dem Weg nach unten, welcher diesmal ein wenig geschmeidiger angelegt war, zeigte uns Dieter noch ein Piorettchen. Alles heile alles jut weiter jeht et. Der Trail zum kluckenden Bach ...ein Spektakel ! Auf der Brücke war einiges los. Leider verabschiedete sich hier der Freilauf von Youngster Dominix. Leider auch damit seine mitfahrt. Mit ausreichend Kleingeld bespickt sollte das überleben in Montjoie bis zum eintreffen der Kötermeute gesichert sein. Wir dämmelten weiter ... hinauf ! Tendeziell ....



 
_Einfach oder ?  _



 
_Da kommen se die Köter _



 
_am kluckenden Bach _



 
_Et Russejäßje _



 
_Boah eh ! _

Dann folgte ein seeeehr liebliches Flusstälchen. Pinke Pfeile weisten uns den Weg durch Tal ... war hier eine bekannte Randzonengruppe aus der nähe von BadMüEifel am Werk ? Nein eher eine Laufveranstaltung. Uns hatte es geschmacket ..genauso wie das folgende. Im grünen Tal zogen wir das allseits beliebte Rämpchen über Stock und Stein hinauf. Von dort schossen wir wieder hinab zur Rur welcher wir dann aller feinst folgten. Ein nettes Pfädchen brachte uns zurück zum kluckenden Bach. Allerherrlichst ! Es folgte das Grand Final ... oder "et jeruese Enk" wie däh Eeefeler säht ... Trailchen hinauf unddann ein Zucker Trailchen hinab ... Steinerne Rinne ... Geilomat... Grins ...da waren wir wieder zurück in Montjoie. Aber einen hatten wir noch. Nochmal einen A-Loch Hubbel hinauf und dann stürzten wir uns in die Finale Abfahrt.



 
_Watt fein die Mühle  _



 
_*100%  Rureifel ! *_



 
_Immer dem dicken hinterher ... Grins ! _



 
_It's cool man ! _

Ein paar nette Drops versüssten uns die Abfahrt an der Millmans-Ley. Wenig später standen wir an ruinösen Gebäuden. "Links eröm oder räääts erömm ?" War die Frage. Links eröm ! Rechts kannten wir schon also auf zu neuen Wegen. Erstmal recht lieblich als Hangtrail mit aussicht auf die Stadt. Dann mit Treppen und ordentlich Gefälle die langsam schmäler und schmäler...und schmäler...und schmäler wurden. Irgendwann waren die so schmal das meine 740mm Lenker incl.Ellebogen nicht mehr durch die 735mm breite Treppe passte. Nach ein wenig Ping Pong zwischen den Treppenwänden bekam ich den Zossen zumstehen...Leckopfanni ! Unten eine Treppe mit 100% Gefälle..das musste dann auch nicht mehr sein... ok dann das nächste mal wieder räääts erömm !



 
_Lass brennen Robinator ! _



 
_What da f......  _



 
_Trailopa mit seinem Laufrad  _



 
_Bine ... einzigste Frau in der Kötermeute ... hatte sichtlich Spass  
_
Nichts desto trotz endete so eine herrliche Tour in der Rureifel die uns allen mächtig Spass gemacht hatte. Sie hatte es uns aber heute auch einfach gemacht die Rureifel. Allerfeinste Bedingungen gepaart mit ein paar guten Trails und sau cooler Landschaft da wird jeder Tour zum Selbstläufer ! Wir sammelten dann noch den mit Pommes vollgestopften Dominix ein und liessen die Tour bei Kaffe und Weizen auklingen ! Chapeau ! Mein Dank an die super Truppe !



 
*Ciao ...Euer Hubi !*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2018)

Den hab ich noch vergessen:






HEUL NICHT ! FAHR !​


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2018)

Schnüff! Datt rührt mich getz abber sehr mit der Gedenkminute im Gipfelbuch! Genau so muss datt!
Iss datt mein Spezi-Dämpfa-Austausch-Taxifahr-Dieter der da so morpht? Hammerhai wieviele Waden
da bewegt wurden, Repekt annen Chapter Kümmersch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Spezi-Dämpfa-Austausch-Taxifahr-Dieter



Kenau ! Bei unz gibbs nur ein Dita


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2018)

Ein Hammermolch vor dem Hörrn - da war's mir eine Ehre Ersatzteilspenda zu sein! Kannich plutentechnisch Kümmersch stürmen?


----------



## f_t_l (29. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Montjoie ...höchste Stadt Hollands


Schöne Tour


----------



## Baronin (30. April 2018)

Hubi, das war wirklich ein Traum-Tour! Vielen Dank für das top Guiding. Und ja, ich hatte eine Menge Spaß. Trotz Sturz und A-Loch Hubbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2018)

Ne Tour kann immer nur gut sein wenn's die Mitfahrer auch sind 
Top Truppe, Top Trails und Top Wetter ... da hat's man auch leicht


----------



## Floorshore (1. Mai 2018)

...top Guide, das hast du vergessen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2018)

Sehr schön, Hubert. 
In die R-Eifel muß ich auch unbedingt nochmal. 

P.S.
Ist das DER Dieter (W.) ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sehr schön, Hubert.
> In die R-Eifel muß ich auch unbedingt nochmal.
> 
> P.S.
> Ist das DER Dieter (W.) ?



Ja es kann nur einen geben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2018)

*Wutzele un Waggesse !*

Belgien ... das Land der Wutzele un Waggesse. Von langer Hand geplant war diese Runde bei Malmedy. Der Adlerhorst Wershofen hatte dort sein Lager aufgeschlagen um sich mal ein zünftiges Wurzelmenü zu kredenzen. Da ließen sich die Köter natürlich auch nicht lumpen und reisten zahlreich an. Moins um halb zehn ging's dann vom Campingplatz am Lac Robertville los. Es dauerte elendig lange 10 Minuten bis wir die ersten Wurzeln vor die Stollen bekamen. Sind Uferwege in Deutschland oft meterbreite Pisten für E-Beik-Rennen unter Silberlocken so arten sie in Belgien als schmale verblockte Trails aus. Das gefällt uns. Wenig später gleich das nächste Gemetzel, eine Abfahrt zum Chateau Reinhardstein. Leider hat Frederike auch hier ihre spuren hinterlassen so musst der ein oder andere Baum überwunden werden.



 
_Köter am Lac Robertville _



 
_Die Meute mit Blick auf's Chateau _

Unten waren wir an der lieblichen Warche. Es folgte ein mürbe machendes auf -und ab über  breite und schmale Pfade. Immer wieder gepaart mit herrlicher Aussicht ins Warche Tal. Aber so eine Schinderei nimmt man ja nicht umsonst auf sich ... so eine derbe Auffahrt muss man sich hart erarbeiten und wie sacht man: erst die Arbeit dann das Vergnügen ... oder ? Und das folgte dann auch prompt. Der Pipeline Trail führt zunächst entlang einer dicken Wasserleitung um dann in ein herrliches Gemetzel zu Enden. Der Trail hat wirklich alles was man braucht, #hammergerät ! Oben im Seichten auf und ab über Stock und Stein,dann einige Serpentinen um schliesslich senkrecht herab zu fallen. Das mit dem Fallen nahm einer ziemlich genau am Ende aber nich viel passiert  What a Trail !



 
_Geht gleich zur Sache _



 
_Da rauscht er dahin _



 
_Ja auch das gehört dazu _

Auf zum nächsten Spektakel. Wir befanden uns leider wieder unten, was heisst: wir müssen rauf. Und rauf kann in Belgien immer richtig weh tun ! Über Rampen die nur schiebender Weise zu erarbeiten waren schoben wir unsere Kadaver wieder hinauf und hinauf .... das gute: so macht man immerhin gleich richtig viel hm ... wenn diese nicht auf der anderen Seite gleich wieder vernichtet werden  So dämmelten wir zielsicher zum nächsten Wurtzelgemetzel. Ein liebliches Trailchen brachte uns zur Eremitage St. Antoine. Von dort zogen wir weiter, durch den Bikepark Malmedy immer weiter. Dann mal über Holzstege und es gab sogar mal entspannte rollerei auf einer Schotterpiste. Es dauerte jedoch nicht lange und wir widmeten uns wieder dem Bikerdreikampf. Schieben, tragen und klettern ! Der obere Teil des Trails am Tro Maret scheint man wohl verfallen zu lassen. Einige Bäume lagen quer und der Weg schien ziemlich verwahrlost.Mühevoll wuchteten wir unsere gestählten Körper auch durch diese Passage. 



 
_Sie bikten an Hängen und pissten _



 
_Belgien halt ! _



 
_100% Spass _



 
_Fast wie an der Ahr _

Doch wir wurden auch hier für die Strapazen entlohnt. Die Abfahrt am Flüsschen ist eine echt geschmeidige Angelegenheit. Auch wenn der Trail relativ einfach ist sollte man hier keinen Fehler machen, direkt daneben geht es teilweise mehrere Meter direkt Falllinie in den Fluss. Am Ende wartet dann der altbekannte Klettersteig auf den versierten Bikebergsteiger. Leider mussten wir auch hier den ein oder anderen Baum bezwingen, aber wir hatten Spass dabei. Wir waren aber auch noch nicht ganz durch mit dem Herrn Tro Maret. Es folgte eine etwas breitere Passage zur Entspannung und dann kam noch mal feinstes Trailchen durch feinste belgische Wälder. Auch der Fluss selber musste durch die allseits beliebte Unterführung gequert werden, kleine Abkühlung kann nicht schaden !



 
_Vorderrad mus man auch schonen _



 
_Mein Holz _



 
_Heul nicht ... trage ! _



 
_Am Tro Maret ist die Welt noch in Ordnung  _

Wie jetzt ? Schon wieder unten ? Hmpf ! Nächster halt. Mont Malmedy ! Hier ist der Name Programm .. es geht hinauf und hinauf .... gefolgt von einer Abfahrt ala "Enduro Style" ... herrlich ... mal verwinkelt, mal verblockt ... mal steiler ... mal flacher bis man wieder unten ist. Top ! Unten bedeutet wieder Warche Tal. Dieses durchzogen wir nun eine weile. Herrliche Landschaft. Wild fliesst der Fluss hier durchs Tal, sollte man sich mal angesehen haben. Dann zogen wir parallel fum Flüsschen Pouhon bis Longfaye nach oben. Auch herrlichst angelegt ! Es folgte ein weiteres Highlight. Wurzelteppich und Steinfelder begleitetet uns bis zum Wasserfall am Bayehon. Den sollte man auch mal gesehen haben. Hier war aber ne Menge los, die Polente lief auch streife deswegen machten wir uns wieder auf zum nächsten Trailchen. Dem Bayehon folgten wir noch paar Kilometer, die Sonne machte uns so langsam mürbe ... Zeit für eine kleine Abkühlung. Da kamen die 4-5 Flussquerungen gerade richtig. Nasse Füsse inklusive.



 
_Le passage de nasse Socke eau de Tro Maret _



 
_Geschafft _



 
_Das kann er gut ! _



 
_Waggesse _



 
_Adler meets Köter am Bayehon _

Es ging dem Ende zu,wir waren wieder an der Warche unterwegs. Jedoch nicht lange denn ausdem Warchetal gibts nur eine Möglichkeit wieder zurück zum Lac Robertville zu kommen... hinauf ! Und wie... es ging bächtig steil aber schön hinauf zum Chateau Reinhardstein. Auch hier wartete nochmal das typische belgische Menü auf uns: Wutzele, Waggesse,schieben, tragen und fahren natürlich auch. War aber auch ne Menge los da. Aber auch das ist in Belgien nicht das Problem,man begegnet sich meist auf Augenhöhe und wird teilweise sogar noch von Wanderern angefeuert. Hier könnten wir Deutschen uns mal ne Scheibe Lässigkeit abschneiden ! So jetzt aber nix wir ran an den Grill ... zurück am Campingplatz konnten wir unsere dehydrierten, ausgemergelten und hungrigen Kadaver wieder auffüllen. Der ein oder andere verkrampfte ein wenig, andere wiederum labten sich an Kaltgetränken. So kann eine Tour ausklingen.



 
_100% Belgien _



 
_Könnte unser Vereinsheim werden ! _



 
_Noch rollen Sie  _



 
_Hier schieben Sie _

Fazit: wiedermal ein wahnsinns Spektakel hier in Belgien ! Hier ist nix mit gemütlich, wer solch eine Runde drehen will muss hart im nehmen sein, oder Marc-Andre?  Das Geläuf hier fordert den ganzen Biker, man sollte nicht nur treten können sondern auch ein gewisses Maß an Fahrtechnik mitbringen sonst hat man hier keinen Spass. Auch tragen gehört mal dazu, fast schon alpine Bedingungen teilweise. Die Anstiege sind stets deftig im zweistelligen Bereich aber auch hinab gehts deftig zu Sache. Genau das richtige für versierte Adler und Köter  Chapeau meine Herren das war ein zünftig Touürschen und Dank an den Adlerhost für Wurst und Bier !​


----------



## aixro (6. Mai 2018)

Super Bericht für eine super Tour
Ihr hattest echt Spaß


----------



## DocB (6. Mai 2018)

Super Bericht!! 
Oh, da war ich leider >15 Jahre nicht mehr... ich glaube, es gibt auch neue Passagen, die ich nicht kenne. Woher hast Du die Infos? Mühsam selbst op de kaart zusammengeklöppelt?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2018)

Ja als erstes auf OSM und Wanderkarte geschaut, ein paar Sachen kannte ich noch aus Randonees und RDHF ( da fahren die nur leider in die flasche Richtung  ) dann das ganze nochmal mit Strava-Heatmap abgeglichen ( ja dazu ist das teil super  ) und dann je nachdem was geändert oder neu dazu gefrimmelt, wie z.B. den PipelineTrail
Leider gibts noch keine Karte wo man umgekippte Bäume drin sieht sonst wärs perfekt 

War das letzte mal 2015 im Warchetal. Aber egal ob Trailtour oder nicht das kann man eigentlich immer empfehlen, zum Wandern oder halt unten am Fluss mit Bike ist total super Gegend da find ich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2018)

Rund um den Bikepark sind aber auch wild einige Lines entstanden, auch im XC Areal oberhalb der Expo und auch im Warchetal kamen oft links und rechte Pfade runter die in keiner Karte verzeichnet waren, da ist einiges in Wallung denk ich


----------



## DocB (6. Mai 2018)

Hoffentlich übertreiben sie es nicht. Wir sind zwar in Belgien, wo die Schmerzgrenze bei wilden Trails ganz weit weg ist, aber irgendwann ist auch den belgischen Förstern zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2018)

Ja und wenn die böse werden dann richtig !


----------



## DocB (6. Mai 2018)

Ja, die haben Polizei-Rechte, dürfen dir den Hobel beschlagnahmen. Sind aber eher bei den deutschsprachigen Belgiern (warum wohl) und da bei Aachen besonders scharf. O.k., im Venn ist wegen Naturschutz vielleicht auch kritisch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2018)

Aber Venn lohnt auch nicht, nur über diese Holzstege bretzeln macht auf die Dauer wenig Spass. Ausserdem ist es da auf diesen Wiesenpisten immer mega morastig. Man kann ja auch diese Randos nutzen sind auch immer mal geile Trails drin.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (7. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> das war ein zünftig Touürschen und Dank an den Adlerhost für Wurst und Bier !


Aber gerne doch...
...nicht umsonst wirft sich der Adler gelegentlich das Köter-Trikot über!






Es war ein tolles Wochenende...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2018)

Hach Belgien.  Immer wieder schön da. Ich freu mich schon auf Anfang Juni. 
Dann findet sie endlich statt, die oft verschobene Offensive.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2018)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch...
> ...nicht umsonst wirft sich der Adler gelegentlich das Köter-Trikot über!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 726552
> ...



Wieso ist das Video noch nicht fertig, hattest den ganzen Sonntag Zeit


----------



## Eifelbewohner (7. Mai 2018)

Sorry! ...musste mich noch erholen
Hier das Video...leider ist das Quellmaterial etwas verwackelt
... ist halt bei so einer Lenkerhalterung, wenn es über Wutzele un Waggesse (Wurzeln und dicke Steine) geht


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Mai 2018)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> ...leider ist das Quellmaterial etwas verwackelt


Hab grad meinen heißen Kakao (Eiweis, Kohlenhydrate, Kalzium, Magnesium usw.) getrunken. Soll ja beim regenerieren helfen.  Aber jetzt ist mir vom Gewackel schlecht. 



Ansonsten schönes Video in einer noch schöneren Gegend!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2018)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> Sorry! ...musste mich noch erholen
> Hier das Video...leider ist das Quellmaterial etwas verwackelt
> ... ist halt bei so einer Lenkerhalterung, wenn es über Wutzele un Waggesse (Wurzeln und dicke Steine) geht



Sehr schön Schnippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hab grad meinen heißen Kakao (Eiweis, Kohlenhydrate, Kalzium, Magnesium usw.) getrunken. Soll ja beim regenerieren helfen.  Aber jetzt ist mir vom Gewackel schlecht.
> 
> 
> 
> Ansonsten schönes Video in einer noch schöneren Gegend!



sachma...gehst du hin und wieder auch nochmal unser Vaterland verteidigen ? 
Hast ja unverschämt Zeit zum radeln und dengelst dir auch noch komisches Zeuchs in den Ballesch


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2018)

Feinstes Tourenvidscho! Keine Outtakes, find ich immer sehr tapfa! Hubert, steht bei Familie Schnippi
enn Schlachzeuch und 'ne Hammondorgel?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Feinstes Tourenvidscho! Keine Outtakes, find ich immer sehr tapfa! Hubert, steht bei Familie Schnippi
> enn Schlachzeuch und 'ne Hammondorgel?



Alles Handgeblasen by Wersched !


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2018)

Vonne Gemma also nix zu befürchten, sehr gut! Ich dachte die ganze Zeit an "Väta der Klamotte"!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2018)

In Wersched gibbs nur "Gemma Bia holn"


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> sachma...gehst du hin und wieder auch nochmal unser Vaterland verteidigen ?



Dem Vaterland geht`s gut. Hab mich letzte Nacht wieder davon überzeugt. Gucke grad ausm Fenster. Herrliches Wetter zum radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich in Wessling einen fahren lasse hörst du das dann da bei den grossen Schüsseln ?


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2018)

Wir hören nichts, wir senden und empfangen. 
Giftgasanschlag in Köln/Wesseling? 
Da wird es Zeit für eine Operation Wesseling Storm. Ich telefoniere morgen mal mit Uschi!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2018)

Panzer kaputt,
Hubschraubär kaputt,
Flinte krumm,
viel Spass !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Mai 2018)

Was meinst warum der so viel zu Hause ist


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2018)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Was meinst warum der so viel zu Hause ist



In meiner kleinen Station ist die grüne Welt noch in Ordung. Wo anderswo Milliarden in den Sand gesetzt werden, werden bei uns nur kleine Millionen investiert, damit es mir gut geht. Da kann ich beruhigt in meinem Schichtfrei radfahren.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Mai 2018)

Wahrscheinlich kann man eure Station mit ner Smith & Wesson 500 einnehmen 

Bundeswehr ist eh nur ne Trachtengruppe die den Russen so lange bespassen soll bis der Ami kommt 
Schönen Feiertag und hoffentlich langes WE


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Mai 2018)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kann man eure Station mit ner Smith & Wesson 500 einnehmen
> 
> Bundeswehr ist eh nur ne Trachtengruppe die den Russen so lange bespassen soll bis der Ami kommt
> Schönen Feiertag und hoffentlich langes WE


Mit dem Colt könnte man das Türcode-Panel zerschießen. Die Tür wird wohl trotzdem zu bleiben. 
Bei der Trachtengruppe kann man auch Spaß haben. Dienstsport am Mittwoch mit dem Bike und herrlicher Aussicht am Eifelblick "Am Apert". Dir auch ein schönes WE!  




@schraeg : Apropos!?! Wo ist der diesjährige Vatertagsklopper???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @schraeg : Apropos!?! Wo ist der diesjährige Vatertagsklopper???



Der is dieses Jahr ausgefallen für meine Seite. Somit auch für die anderen weil entweder es macht EINER oder KEINER 
Papi war dann heute draussen spielen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-mit-dem-29er-unterwegs.464451/page-770


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2018)

Hipster aufgepasst, voll veganes Hipsterevent inne Eifel: https://www.ltdgravelraid.cc/


----------



## on any sunday (18. Mai 2018)

The great world is coming to the eifel, hilarious.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Mai 2018)

schnäppchen, nur 250 tacken, dafür pasta inklu!


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2018)

So nen Mist bin weder Hipp noch vegan....


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2018)

Hmm lecker, veganes Rippchen. 



 
Sind aber doch schon günstiger geworden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2018)

Schnapper ! 
Naja da kommt wenigstens nich jeder hinz&kunz ... bleiben die elitären Hipster halt unter sich


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2018)

Watt sacht denn der Amtsarzt zu dem verunglückten Biker? Ausjebrannt?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2018)

*Jemönk Trailrocka ... mal wieder *

Heuer musst nochmal ein ÖrliBörd herhalten um meine Trailsucht zu befriedigen. Es standen noch Familiäre Dinge am Nachmittag an da muss es auch mal früher losgehen. Ausserdem hat es auch was mal alleine durch die Wälder zu tingeln find ich ... kann man so schön träumen ! Doch zuerst war bitterer Ernst angesangt !

Für die folgenden Ortsdurchfahrten musste ich erstmal den Froschn tarnen. Hat sich doch rumgesprochen das er einer der letzten 26 Zöller um Umkreis von 428km ist ... jeder ist geil drauf ein so schön agiles und wendiges Bike zu fahren. Da muss man natürlich vorsorgen. Ich nutze eine ca. 1km lange Wiesenwegpassage. Die Kombi Nass+frisch geschnitten taugt gut um zu tarnen ... sehet selbst:






Tarnung war auch nötig weil es in den NAtionalpark Eifel geht. Hier sind MTBler nicht willkommen. Radfahrer werden auf holprige Radwege verbannt ... ob Omi&Opi auf solchen Pisten beim Sonntagsausflug Spass haben ? Für uns MTBler jedenfalls zu langweilig





Die Olle Brück am Quai ... eh Rotbach hat auch bald ausgedient. Konnte man mal fahren ... heuer tastete ich mein 0,1t Systemgewicht vorsichtiger hinüber.





Die kleiner Brücke hats leider zerissen, mit einem beherzten Sprung übers Bächlein kommt man aber trotzdem trockenen Fusses rüber, vielleicht waren die 100 Leute letzte Jahr im Oktober zu viel des guten 





Meine Groupies habe ich wenig später dann beim Früchstück überrascht. BHs flogen leider keine, die Ferkel hatten gar keine an 





Wenig später fand ich mitten im Wald Calimeros Hut. Da hat der den doch tatsächlich hier einfach liegen gelassen. Naja werd ihn mal bei Seite legen und ihm heute Abend bescheid geben





Dann tauchte ich ein in den Dschungl des NP Eifel ... die Ränschas könnten hier auch nochmal mit der Machete durch !





Paar Meter weiter war Schluss mit lustig ! Beikn verboten ... die sind vielleicht unentspannt hier ! Anstatt auf gegenseitiges Miteinander zu setzen wird mal alles gesperrt was schmäler als 2m ist ! Na gut dann schiebe ich halt bis unten ...... Radwandern soll ja auch ganz entspannend sein





Unten war ich dann nicht lange, ich dämmelte sogleich wieder hinauf. Einen Trail liess ich aus ... mit der Fotodokumentation mein ich ... der war zu schön ... 9 Kehren ziehen hinab ... zu schön um anzuhalten ... flööw pur ! Und das auch noch ganz legal  Also setze ich beim nächsten Hubbel wieder an mit Fotos. Auch wenn es das tausend erste Foto von der Aussicht ist ... hier ist noch eines ... zu schön dort oben !





Im folgenden Trail gibts ein paar nette Spielereien. Die zwei letzten Kehren sind nicht ganz ohne.
 Mit Umsetzen gehts ganz gut










Ich trat die Heimreise an. Immer wieder kann man hier kleinere Traileinlagen einwerfen. Eine echte Rarität verfolgte mich dann bei Kall, die Oleftalbahn. Aber die war wirklich im Schneckentempo unterwegs





In Kall wird gerabe wieder kräftig gebaut. Nicht schön die Auswirkungen des Kapitalismus ... aber notwendig. Einen kurzen Moment hab ich gezuckt und dachte drüber nach im Restaurant zur goldenen Möwe einzukehren. Der Froschn trieb mich dann aber doch weiter ... zu trailsüchtig der Froschn !





Kurz vor zu Hause gabs den obligatorsichen Trail am heiligen Berg. Keine Tour in Kommern ohne am Ende einmal den heiligen Berg runter zu rauschen. Is aber auch nett hier oben ...





Dann war Ende Gelände ! Am Nachmittag wurde dann noch der Nachwus gefördert...nochmal 6km zum Burgfest in Eicks..dafür hatte ich mir aber auch ne Wurst verdient ​


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2018)

Supacamouflage! (Auch der Biker? Wir wollen alles wissen!) Supagridgirls! (Home of the Muh!) Shizzm-Baustelle!...Irgendwann iss
100 Km um Köln alles versiegelt und der nächste Starkregen spült uns inne Nordsee! Schneckentempobahn hammers der Kurzen mal
als Trailzubringer verkauft, voller Erfolg! Schienenbus rockt....und die Wurst um die's ging jönnen mers dem Literaten von Herzen!
Grill on, der Pete! (So 'nen Tourenbericht für den Preis einer Grillwurst, da kann kein Imbiss mithalten...)


----------



## f_t_l (20. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


>


Schade. Zumindest für harmlose XC/Tourenfahrer könnte man doch freie Fahrt gewähren


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2018)

Und ja, reusper - durch den Backpacker gelingt dem Hörrn Frontpacker ein wohlfeiles Umsetzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2018)

Sind ja nur Fahrradfahrer verboten - Biker sehn datt anders.... Ich hatt' letztlich auch so'n Maschien auffem Trail gehn Urftsperre
steh'n - die ausse Schuh' quillenden Knöchel liessen auch keinen anderen Aggregatszustand zu... - die rief: "Radfahrer müssen
hier absteigen!" - WIR SIND MOUNTAINBIKER iss Credo! (Und du biss wohl die Zahnfee hab' ich mich verkniffen - we stay froindlich!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> durch den Backpacker gelingt dem Hörrn Frontpacker ein wohlfeiles Umsetzen



Ohne scheiss ... ohne Rucksackk tu ich mir schwerer ... ganz anderes Köapa Gefühl ... ich fahr ja immer mit Bremsfallschirm ... daher is man dat irgendwann so gewohnt da kannsde ohne ja nüscht mehr !



Pete04 schrieb:


> die ausse Schuh' quillenden Knöchel liessen auch keinen anderen Aggregatszustand zu... -


Weltklasse


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Mai 2018)

... und es kam wie es kommen musste ... schon gibt es ein neues Segment in einem Naturschutzgebiet ! 
https://www.strava.com/segments/17734156


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Mai 2018)

In den frühen Anfangszeiten konnte man noch die Segmente kommentieren. Dies ist leider nicht mehr möglich und den Ersteller herauszufinden war noch nie möglich. Eine Pest!  Da hilft nur einen Boykott gegen Strava anzuzetteln und bei sich selbst anzufangen. 




Foto von WutzOnWheelz


----------



## sibu (25. Mai 2018)

Ob gefahren oder geplant: Strava, Gpsies, Openrunner, Outdooractive und wie die Portale auch heißen mögen, da schert sich keiner um irgendwelche Geh- oder Fahrverbote. Die einzige Chance gäbe es, wenn die Portale verpflichtet würden, Träcks, die nicht erlaubt sind, auch zu löschen. Wobei dann eben sehr schnell gewandert wird ...


----------



## DocB (25. Mai 2018)

Strava ist wegen KOM aber noch mal ne ganz andere Nummer (im Negativen). Dadurch werden schönste Serpentinentrails, die durch ihr Gefälle gut gegen Erosion geschützt waren, jetzt gnadenlos abgekürzt. Die so entstehenden Rinnen waschen sich dann brav aus.
Wenn ich dran denke mache ich mal ein Bild von einem Beispiel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (25. Mai 2018)

Dazu ein aktueller Bericht vom SWR


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Mai 2018)

Ja, genau. Es darum, wie es @DocB beschrieben hat. Durch den Zeitdruck des Segments wird viel zerstört. Den swr-Bericht habe ich gestern Abend auch gesehen. Negative Berichterstattung, aber leider wahr!


----------



## f_t_l (25. Mai 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Dadurch werden schönste Serpentinentrails, die durch ihr Gefälle gut gegen Erosion geschützt waren, jetzt gnadenlos abgekürzt. Die so entstehenden Rinnen waschen sich dann brav aus.


Naja, da sind aber nicht nur die MTBiker. Sondern zuerst und überwiegend die Wanderer. Man nehme einen beliebigen Serpentinenwanderweg und schaue sich die Abkürzungen an (zB Brexbachtal). Da ist jede Kurve von vielen Wanderstiefeln abgekürzt. Meine 7jährige liebt es da raufzukraxeln oder auf dem Hosenboden runterzurutschen (genauso wie ich als Kind). Wenn man Shortcuts verdammt, müssten zb auch die Wildschweine auf ihren Wechseln wegen Regelwidrigkeit einen auf den Pelz gebrannt bekommen.

Kritisch sehe ich allerdings bauliche Massnahmen der MTBiker im Wald. Entweder macht ein vorhandener Pfad Spass oder nicht. Da jetzt mit Hacke, Schaufel, Säge, Hammer und Nagel die Förster, Medien und Bürger aufzubringen, ist nach meiner Sicht aufs MTB ziemlich unnötig. Solche "Action-Strecken" braucht man nicht im "freien" Wald


----------



## DocB (25. Mai 2018)

Ja, wie immer ist die Welt komplex ... Die Serpentinen, die ich beim Schreiben im Kopf hatte (uch! ich sollte mal in den Tomographen ) sind so, dass Wanderer sie auch gehen, denn die Abkürzungen sind zu steil und zu rutschig und mit einigen Steinen gesegnet. Sobald es feucht ist, liegen die auf dem Hosenboden. Die rutschenden Kinder ziehen aber nicht die 2,35" breiten Rillen, die ich da sehe..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Mai 2018)

Sehe den "Schaden" den ein Chickenway anrichtet nicht  so dramatisch der Effekt auf die Natur hält sich in Grenzen. Der vom Mensch gemachte Weg nimmt halt mehr Schaden. Schlimmer finde ich das Bild was wir MTBler im Wald hinterlassen. Strava, Büffelherden-events, oder Enduro geballert hat auf Wanderwegen nichts zu suchen ... meine Meinung. Das alles trägt dazu bei das es weiter 2m Regeln gibt und das es weiter zu Problemen und Sperrungen kommen wird. Wenn sich jeder ein Stück weit zurücknimmt funzt dat auch im Wald ... aber das zieht sich ja wie so oft schon zitiert durch ALLE Schichten und Lebensbereiche


----------



## Enrgy (25. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... Strava, Büffelherden-events, oder Enduro geballert hat auf Wanderwegen nichts zu suchen ...




deswegen buddeln die ja auch abseits der wege


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2018)

Enrgy schrieb:


> deswegen buddeln die ja auch abseits der wege


Nicht nur ! Am Heiligen Berg wär ich fast im halbdunklen mal in ein Loch geplumpst da die Rasselbande das Erdreich für nen Sprung einige Meter weiter benötigte  Das zeigt schon wie wenig gedanken die sich machen teilweis, der faule wäre cleverer 

Bei Kids sehe ich das aber auch relativer als bei gestandenen Erwachsenen. Den Naturschützer stört es nicht weiter wer das war Hauptsache SEIN Wald bleibt SEIN Wald wie er war und ist.


----------



## Pete04 (29. Mai 2018)

Hubertus, hasse de Lenzpumpen laufen?! Bleibach iss ja ausser Rand und Band - unne Stromversorgung steht auf Messas Schneide!
Ruf an wenn die Wilde 13 den Keller rocken soll! (Die verputzen abber nitt de Garage! Wort!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Mai 2018)

Kella hab ich keinen  Kommern iss mit blauem Auge davon gekommen, Bach hat ca. 20-30cm gefehlt bis zu Ausuferung.
Rund um hats einige schlimmer erwischt. Kumma Wuppertal ...  ... muss nit sein sowat leeven Petrus !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Mai 2018)

*Tauwetter für Dicke in der Rureifel*

Heute war wieder Tauwetter für Dicke angesagt. Schön mollig warm und feucht ... da läufts mir in strömen aus dem Helm.
Da wollt ich mal eben in die kühle Rureifel entfliehen. Zuerstmal bei den Wetterrindern vorbei. Ja da gugckt der Stadtmensch wa ?
Ihr habt nur Eure Wetterfrösche oder Hr. Kachelmann ... wir haben Wetterrinder ... gugsdu:






Zeigen die Hörner nach oben gibts gutes Wetter, zeigen sie nach unten gibts schlechtes ! Zeigt eines nach oben und eines nach unten so wie bei dem hier gibts am Abend Gewitter !

In den Dutch Mountains trieb sich ein lustiger Molch herum





Dann fand meine Tour eine kurze Unterbrechung. Mein rechtes Pedal meinte sich an einer Wurzel einfädeln zu müssen während ich unverhofft meinen Blick durch die schöne Landschaft scheiffen liess. Die folgende Sekunde gestaltete sich dann wie folgt:

Knarrrrz
0.00 sec Pedal an Hirn: hab mich eingefädelte
0.10 sec Hirn an Pedal: mir egal !
0.20 sec Hinterreifen an Hirn: Ich hebe jetzt mal ab 
0.33 sec Klöten an Hirn: noch ca. 0,25 sec bis zum einschlag am Vorbau
0.35 sec Kopf an Hirn: erster, erster !  Bin schon agnz vooorne !
0.39 sec Hatte ich eigentlich das Auto abgeschlossen ?
0.40 sec Hirn an Arme: nach vorne ihr faulen Gliedmassen !
0.47 sec rechter Arm an Hirn: noch 0,09 sec bis zum Aufschlag, Landeareal ausgemacht
0.48 sec linker Arm an Hirn: links gibts ein grünes Geländer ich bleib lieber hier !
0.50 sec Das Karameleis gestern mittag war echt lecker ....
0.56 sec rechter Arm an Hirn: aua weh bin gelandet
0.57 sec linker Arm an Hirn: aua weh hänge am Geländer
0.58 sec Klöten an Hirn: ist son Vorbau eigentlich hart ? Wenn ja dann jetzt auch aua weh !
0.61 sec Augen an Hirn: da oben überholt uns gerade unser Fahrrad
0.62 sec Hirn an Augen: Schluss jetzt ! Zumachen und für Restlandung vorbereiten !
0.72 sec Körper an Hirn: gelandet !
0.76 sec Hirn an Beine: wie gehts ?
0.80 sec Beine an Hirn: alles gut hier unten !
0.85 sec Hirn an Arme: was ist bei Euch los ?
0.90 sec Arme: rechts aua weh, links nich mehr 
0.95 sec Hirn an Klöten: wie siehts da unten aus ?
0.99 sec Klöten an Hirn: was interessiert dich das wir weden eh nicht mehr gebraucht ?
1.00 sec Hirn an alle: gut dann aufstehen, abputzen und weiterfahren !

Mit Ellbogenschoner wäre das nicht passiert:





Tja das hat man davon wenn man zu viel in der Gegend rumglotzt !
Hier nchmal der Übeltäter, der Fahrer hatte natürlich keine Chance und daher auch keine schuld an der misere  





Aber Indianer kennt kein Schmerz von daher ... jetzt aber hinein in den Gemüse !















Gegend gabs natürlich auch jede Menge zu gucken. Herrlich !















Päuschen hab ich auch gemacht, am Stein der Steine. Und daei festgestellt das da hinten doch tatsächlich eine Regenwolke gezogen kommt. Und ja wie man es sich wünscht dauerte es nicht lange und sie war bei mir. Vermutlich der einzigste Regenschauer im Umkreis von 430km 





Da wollten auch die einheimischen schnell nach Hause !





Ich musste auf dem Weg zurück noch bei Herrn Bieber vorbei. Herr Bieber ist an und für sich ein netter, er hätte nur zu gerne das sich in dem von ihm gepachteten Wald niemand mehr aufhält. Daher hat er Wanderwege schon mit Bäumen zu gelegt und ist auch sonst sehr kreativ was die Argumentation angeht wenns um SEINEN Wald geht ( Hang rutscht ab, Eule brütet, Fällarbeiten etc. etc. ) Böse zungen behaupten er hätt im benachbarten Wald extra Bäume fachmännisch in den Weg gefällt nur weil er es nicht verhindern kann das durch SEINEN Wald immer noch Wanderer und Radfahrer kommen. Und weil er das so fachmännisch gemacht haben soll ist der Weg jetzt wegen "nicht fachmännischen Fällarbeiten" und der daraus resultierenden "Lebensgefahr" gesperrt ! Das jan Ding ! Sachen gibts !

Ich weiss gar nicht warum Hr. Bieber nicht möchte das man in SEINEM Wald ist ... ah doch ! Wahrscheinlich weil es da so schön ist .... könnte man vermuten !










Nach Buntsandstein satt war ich es dann auch erstmal wieder satt ! Und reiste vergnügt von dannen. Leider ohne dem Hr. Bieber persönlich noch auf Wiedersehn zu sagen. Aber das kann man ja vielleicht irgendwann mal nachholen ....​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht trinkst du ja irgendwann mal zusammen mit dem Herrn Bieber ein Bier.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Mai 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Vielleicht trinkst du ja irgendwann mal zusammen mit dem Herrn Bieber ein Bier.



Ich denke eher nicht.
a) trinke ich kein Bier mehr
b) als ich noch Bier getrunken habe dann meist nur mit Leuten die ich leiden konnte


----------



## DasLangeElend (30. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> wegen "nicht fachmännischen Fällarbeiten" und der daraus resultierenden "Lebensgefahr" gesperrt


Wer hat denn alles einen Kettensägenschein und kann ihm mal als Heinzelmänchen helfen, die Gefahr zu beseitgen? Das hat ja nichts mit Wegebau o.ä. zu tun, das ist ja wirklich nur selbstlose Gefahrenabwehr. Ich hab ja leider nur ein kleines Bosch Dönermesser...
Aber die ganzen Eifelvereinswanderer würden es einem ja sicher danken, wenn diese walduntypische Gefahr schnell beseitigt wird.


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2018)

Janz klar gebührt dem Eifelaner hier ein Gwinner-Sternsken! Nach Otto die beste Doku über körpainterne Abläufe
im Stress- hier: Sturzfall! Aalglatt auffe Bikerszene umgemünzt, und auch noch im Selbstversuch! (...macht sicher auch klug!)
Mir fehlten pisönlich noch die beiden Stresskandidaten Leber & Milz (aka Waldorf & Stadler) - aber die haben innem Körpa
vom Hubertus ja erklärte Scheinexistenz...perfekter Ride, perfektes Roadbook "How to Sturz", perfekte Nachanalyse -
Rechta Arm, watt willst Du mehr!? Von einem der auszog datt Schmerzken zu dechiffrieren,
mer fassen den Autor mal innen Fokus für "Dr. hon. Causa Draisinis Analytica" - Orden für bikeverursachten Schmerz....


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2018)

...und auch mal Old-School Biker blitzesauber mal 'nen 360 im Trail einbauen können...Lasse reinbölln!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (30. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ......
> a) trinke ich kein Bier mehr


Ist aber heilbar


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2018)

* Wasser ... überall Wasser ... oder die Sache mit dem Eifelgold *
 _( Achtung Bilderflut  ) _​
 Eigentlich war heute Ahr geplant. Eigentlich ... doch gestern am Freitag, da hats nur einmal geregnet ... und zwar von morgens bis abends. Morgens ziemlich heftig paar Keller in der Umgebung sind vollgelaufen und dann den Rest des Tages klassischer eifeler Landregen. Also überlegte ich mir das mit der Ahr nochmal. Denn bevor ich da was kaputt mache bleib ich lieber daheim .. oder dreh hier ne Runde. Gesagt getan ... die Heidi wartet schon gierig in der Garage auf ihren nächsten Ausritt, hat der Forschn in letzter Zeit doch all zu oft den Vortritt gehabt. So Sattelte ich auf und dämmelte daher.​
 Der Plan war sich das Eifelgold ( Ginster ) nochmal anzuschauen, dazu muss och erstmal in den Nationalpark Eifel anreisen
 Der Weg in den Nationalpark ist zäh. Über 15km dämmelt man leicht aber permanent bergan.
 Tendentiell hinauf also ....


​
 Am Eingang zum Nationalpark hab ich die Heidi erstmal in die dortigen Spielregeln eingewiesen.
 Biken auf Trails - verboten
 Pilze sammeln - verboten
 Furzen - verboten man will doch nicht das biologische Gleichgewicht aushebeln
 Grossflächige Kahlschläge - erlaubt 
 ääh ich schweife ab !


​
 Dann konnte der Spass beginnen. Es folgte eine längere recht spassige Abfahrt entlang des Böttenbachs. Hier wurde schon erkennbar was heute kommen wird ... Wasser und Matschepampe. Der Weg glich teilweise einem Bach. Der Regen von gestern lief immer noch ab, wo ist hier der Bach ?


​
  Wasserschaden ?


​
 Ne Heidi nix duschen .. müssen weiter gibt noch einiges an Schlamm auf die Mütze !


​
 Die Victor-Neels Brücke bringt mit auf die Spur nach Volgelsang. Neuerdings stehen hier Schilder "Radfahrer absteigen" ... vermutlich ist einem Bürokrat aufgefallen das die Brüstung der Brücke 0,2cm zu tief ist für Radfahrer. Dabei hatte man die Brücke auch extra gebaut damit man mit dem Rad nach Vogelsang kommt. Naja egal die folgende Steigung tun sich selbst E-Biker selten an !


​


​
 Oben bin ich dann auf Burg Vogelsang. Die Geschichte ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. Die Burg eigentlich auch. Ich cruise mal ein bisschen durch die Hinterhöfe zum beliebten Aussichtspunkt.


​


​


​
 Wozu diese Rampen gut waren weiss ich nicht. Bin Pazifist hab von Kasernen keine Ahnung.
 Ich habe zwei Vermutungen:
 Entweder hier wurden die Panzer für Schiessübungen drauf gestellt  ?
 oder es wurden Fahrzeuge drauf gestellt um dran zu schrauben ?
 Egal der Heidi gefällt die Aussicht


​
 Einer von vielen Fackelträgern hier. Die hatten schon schwer einen an der Waffel damals !


​
 Dann gehts rüber nach Wollseifen. Auch hier kennt man die Geschichte. In der ferne sieht man wo man eben noch war. Die alte Schule wird wieder genutzt anscheinend. War möbliert, die Kirche wurde auch innen saniert


​


​


​


​
 Es geht weiter in die Hochfläche. Eine herrliche Landschaft. Doch mit Eifelgold wird das heute nichts. Ist aufgrund der warmen Witterung im Mai schon fast vollständig verblüht. Nur hier und da findet man noch ein paar vereinzelte Blüten


​


​
 Wenig später finde ich ein lauschiges Plätzchen für ein Päuschen. Der folgende Trail schmeckt auch lecker. Ein paar Serpentinchen führen mich hinab nach Einruhr


​


​


​
 Das Ende jedoch ist nicht fahrbar. Hier ist selbst mit nur einem 720er Lenkerchen schluss


​
 Ich folge der Erkensruhr nach Erkensruhr.
 In Erkensruhr kommt die Post schon lange nicht mehr, tote Hose hier !


​
 Es geht weiter... orbei an der Waldkapelle über Wege wie Bäche .. man was viel Wasser .. unglaublich 


​


​
 Über ein Trailchen komme ich wieder an die Erkensruhr, normal ein liebliches Bächlein. Heute nicht


​


​
 Und weiter .. es geht wieder hinauf in die Dreiborner Hochfläche. Auch hier schiesst mir das Wasser nur so entgegen. Im letzen Jahr stand hier der Ginster eine Woche später erst in voller Blüte. Sieht man mal wies gehen kann, heute überall grün. Aber so fällt die Blumenpracht neben den Wegen mehr ins Auge


​


​


​
 Ich bahne mir meinen Weg nach Hause durch die Hochfläche. Herrliche Landschaft !
 Hier und da nehme ich natürlich noch ein Trailchen mit. 


​


​


​


​


​
 Nach einem kurzen Päusschen am Hohenfried gehts auch ruck zuck nach Hause. Schon Mittagszeit ! Gross Wassertreten ist heut eh nicht, das Becken ist schon länmger nicht mehr genutzt worden.


​


​
 Ein herrlich Touürschje war das ! Viel Landschaft paar nette Trails ... Sonne, Wasser, Erde ... herrlich.
 Fast schon Wellnessbiken ​


----------



## f_t_l (3. Juni 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wozu diese Rampen gut waren weiss ich nicht. Bin Pazifist hab von Kasernen keine Ahnung.


Das waren wohl Panzerwaschplätze der belgischen Armee während der späteren Nutzung des Geländes rund um die Burg als Truppenübungsplatz. War vor Jahren mal zur Besichtigung auf Vogelsang und hatte einen vom Museum gefragt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2018)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Das waren wohl Panzerwaschplätze der belgischen Armee während der späteren Nutzung des Geländes rund um die Burg als Truppenübungsplatz. War vor Jahren mal zur Besichtigung auf Vogelsang und hatte einen vom Museum gefragt.



Ah Danke ! Führungen gibbs da jetzt viele auch gestern waren einige Gruppen unterwegs. Man wird schon ein wenig argwöhnig angeschaut aber ich hab ja ein dickes Fell .. im wahrsten Sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juni 2018)

Da muss dann wohl der Fachmann ran.  @f_t_l hat es richtig beschrieben. Das waren nachträglich betonierte Panzerwaschplätze von den Belgiern. Keine Überbleibsel von annodazumal.


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2018)

Mann, Mann, Mann - mit dem Eifelgold hab' ich echt Schwierigkeiten!Zeitig anmahnend steht der Gatte im Türrahmen,
die Rösser sinn jesattelt, Shuttle betankt, Frouw ruft: "Komm gleich!"




Kann manchmal 'ne ganze Jahreszeit bedeuten! Klar war datt Gold da schon Geschichte.... Sehr schönet Histörchen übrigens! Ich meine de Blümsken zu riechen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2018)

Erkenntnis der Woche:

Rennradfahrer sind Mimosen !
https://www.ksta.de/region/euskirch...nde-teilnehmerzahl-bei-marathonfahrt-30559258

Kaum ist ein Wölkchen zu sehen bleiben sie lieber daheim damit die rasierten Stengel und ihr Carbon-Dackelschneider nicht nass werden
Schande über Euch, statt den RSV zu unterstützen hockt ihr lieber zu Hause !


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Juni 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dann fand meine Tour eine kurze Unterbrechung. Mein rechtes Pedal meinte sich an einer Wurzel einfädeln zu müssen während ich unverhofft meinen Blick durch die schöne Landschaft scheiffen liess. Die folgende Sekunde gestaltete sich dann wie folgt:
> 
> Knarrrrz
> 0.00 sec Pedal an Hirn: hab mich eingefädelte
> ...


Ich hab mich sowas von weg gelacht... Und meine Kollegin kam gerade in den Aufenthaltsraum


----------



## Eifelbewohner (18. Juni 2018)

_*Home of Eagles...*_
...wähernd unser Hubert am Samstag in ehrenvoller DIMB Mission unterwegs war, hat sich eine kleine Truppe um den Adlerhorst gesammelt,
um ein gemeinschaftliches Trailkonzert zu geben





Voller Einsatz am Adlersteig...




Ahreifelblick...in Richtung Ruppenberg




Der Gletschermann ist chilled...




Nach dem Konzert...



waren die Rösser müde...und die Reiter auch. Aber es gab ja noch ne Stärkung... 
...ein perfekter Tag...und dank an die Mitfahrer!
@schraeg ...nächstes Mal kriegst du auch wieder ne Bratwurst


----------



## Trekki (18. Juni 2018)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> ...wähernd unser Hubert am Samstag in ehrenvoller DIMB Mission unterwegs war


Und hierfür der offizielle Dimbo-Dank an die Köter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2018)

Wenn das der @Trialeddy sieht ... dan hat der Pipi in die Augen !


----------



## Pete04 (18. Juni 2018)

Vier Alphörner, ein Almdudler und ein erFahrener Dirigent - se immer wieder zu verblüffen weiss, de Eifel!


----------



## H-P (19. Juni 2018)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> _*Home of Eagles...*_
> ...wähernd unser Hubert am Samstag in ehrenvoller DIMB Mission unterwegs war, hat sich eine kleine Truppe um den Adlerhorst gesammelt,
> um ein gemeinschaftliches Trailkonzert zu geben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 742749



Und ich habe mich gewundert wo die schraeg(en) Töne herkommen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2018)

Un ich sach noch es kann nur einen geben !

Godather of Unsinn


----------



## gruener-Frosch (19. Juni 2018)

wie hört sich dass an, mit nur einem Instrument..... tstststs.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> wie hört sich dass an, mit nur einem Instrument..... tstststs.....



Lauter als bei Euch ... eine Pferdelunge reicht für Euch 5 Luftballons


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2018)

*Herrlich der Sommer momentan .....*


 ... oder ?





Die hat ihren Spass !





Die sind schon ganz schön fleissig Sonntags um halb neun





Altes Bike vor noch älteren Wohngelegenheiten





Läuft immer noch Top die Schüssel 





Und nochmal altes aus Bonn vor altem aus Rom. Die waren schon bekloppt "Die Spinenn die Römer "  .... 










Zm Abschluss auch was mit nach Hause gebracht. Trotz Milch keine Chance gehabt .. da muss wohl ein neur Hinterreifen her ...



​


----------



## DocB (24. Juni 2018)

Delle rausbiegen, da lööft dat eröm!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Delle rausbiegen



jajo , geht aber auch mit Delle. Neue Pelle schon druff un dicht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2018)

Wir haben heute das einzigste Tor einer deutschen Mannschaft gesehen !

Robin Wagner versenkte den Ball unhaltbar in Hubert Neuers Kasten !

*Hindenburgtooooooooooor !*







Alles richtig gemacht ! Kein Blutdruck, kein ödes gekicke ! Nur wir zwei, Trails und Sonne ... herrlich !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. Juni 2018)

Ein geiler Tor! Unn datt der/die/datt Robin Wumms inne Socken hat weiss ganz Gehn - 0% Ladendiebstahl seit Eingliederung!


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juni 2018)

Aber diese Karo-Affinität kriegen mers nimmer aussem raus!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Aber diese Karo-Affinität kriegen mers nimmer aussem raus!



Ja leider, das zeigt das der Hannoveraner verdammt nah am Schotten ist


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2018)

Schnäppchen der Woche:


​


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juni 2018)

Ui, datt saugt dich ja schneller ett Portemonnaie alle als der versierte Faulbiker ett Akku!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2018)

Wer Lust & Laune hat für Mittwoch:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16837


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Juli 2018)

Schade, Urlaub vorbei und hab Dienst.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wer Lust & Laune hat für Mittwoch:
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16837



Sage ich wieder ab, zu hohes Gewitterisiko momentan


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2018)

* Verdeckter Ermittler *
 

 Schon lange hege ich die Theorie das die Rennradfahrer so langsam anfangen uns zu unterwandern. Ja die mögen uns Mountainbiker nicht ! Sieht man sie mal im Wald auf der Landstrasse vorbei fahren grüssen sie nicht und machen immer einen ganz verbissenen Gesichtsausdruck. Liegt es daran das Ihr Sport nichts anderes als Kilometer, Höhenmeter und Watt zu bieten hat ? Liegt es dran das sie nie lange in geselliger Runde fahren können, denn schon am erst besten Berg fängt der Penisvergleich an. 




Im Morgengrauen bleibt der verdeckte Ermittler meist unerkannt 

 
 Gründe für meine Theorie gibt es schon. So anvancieren die Mountainbike Marathons in der Region zu wahren weichei Pisten die man auch locker mit einem Rennrad fahren könnte. Trails ? Fehlanzeige. Im Startblock rasierte Tretmaschienen die den Winter "weicheilike" im Keller auf der Rolle trainiert haben. Desweiteren versucht man uns Mountainbiker mit diesen sogenannten Gravelbikes, Crossern oder Gravelcrosser, oder wie auch immer diese abscheulichen Dinger heissen, abzuwerben. Dabei ist das nur was für Vegane Grosstadthipster mit Bart und Brooks Rennkäppi unterm Helm. 

 Aber definieren wir zunächst mal "Mountainbiker" ! War es nicht so das vor vielen vielen Jahren mal irgendwelche Teufelskerle irgendwelche selbst zusammen mutierten Bikes ächtzend auf irgendwelche Berge in Californien wuchteten um dann mit breitem Grinsen eben solche Abzufahren ? Ging es nicht mal vornehmlich um den Spass an der Sache ? Einfach geniessen. Die Auffahrt, die Abfahrt, den Ausblick, die Luft, den Wald. That`s mountainbiking ladys and gentlemen ! Nicht dieses gedrücke den Berg hoch und auch kein Downhill, die fahren nämlich nicht hoch  Dem Begriff  "Mountainbike" am nähesten kommt für mein empfinden heute die Kategorie Enduro. Bikes mit denen man noch so eben den Berg rauf kommt um maximalen Spass bei der Abfahrt zu haben. So habe fertig zurück zu den Dackelschneidern.




Arbeitswegromantik 
 

Wie gesagt schon lange habe ich die Vermutung sie wollen uns unterwandern. Aushebeln, infiltrieren, invasieren, besetzen. Um uns dann ins verderben zu stürzen mit ihren rasierten Stengeln in weissen Socken, ihrer minimal Austattung die einen bei einer Panne in der Pampa binnen Minuten verhungern lässt. Mit ihren Helmen die aussehen wie die Eierschale von Kalimero. Wobei hin und wieder gucken sie sich ja auch bei uns was ab. So sind Scheibenbremsen seit neuestem der letzte Schrei an Rennrädern. Und Schlauchlos ... experimentierten wir schon vor Jahrzehnten mit Ghetto Tubeless usw.




_Hin und wieder versuchte man mich auch durch Wasserfontänen vom Rad zu schiessen _
 

Um meine Theorie zu untermauern tauchte ich seit Anfang des Jahres immer wieder ab. Tauchte ein in die Rennradfahrerei. Ja gammelte mein Faggin aus dem Jahre 1991 schon seit diesem Jahr an meiner Garagenwand herum. Eine Laufleistung von satten 1000km dazu im Originalzustand. Ok ein etwas auffälliges gefährt um in den Inner-Circle vorzudringen aber darum gings mir nicht. Ich wollte verstehen wie Rennradler ticken. Was sie antreibt so verbissen daher zu dämmeln. Wie sie uns aushebeln wollen. Mehr nicht. Ich gründete also Anfang des Jahres die SOKO DACKELSCHNEIDER und nutze seither meinen Arbeitsweg von 40km heinfache Fahrt ein bis zwei mal pro Woche um als verdeckter Ermittler Rennradfahrer aufzuspüren.




_Das muss ein Rennrad bei mir auch mal aushalten _

 
Viele begegnen einem dabei nicht überwiegt doch mittlerweile die Zahl der frisierten E-Mofas. Aber hin und wieder sieht man mal einen daher schnurren. Dabei konnte ich zumindest schonmal ein Vorurteil wiederlegen. Rennradfahrer sollen nämlich angeblich nicht Grüßen. Machen sie doch ! Zumindest wenn man selber auf einem Rennrad sitzt. Zu mehr Ermittlungsstand ist die Soko Dackelschneider bisher nicht gekommen. Was ich auf technischem Sektor schnell gelernt hat das ein Rennrad eine mimose ist. Mal unsauber den Radweg verlassen oder man einen Hop auf eine Verkehrsinsel nicht asuber durchgeführt quittiert so ein Renner sofort mit Platten Reifchen. Vielleicht ist das ein Grund wieso uns Rennradfahrer beneiden ? Wer weiss !

 Die Soko Dackelschneider bleibt dran .... to be continued


_( Dieser Text wurde unter Medikamenteneinfluss verfasst, er könnte Ironie oder Sarkassmus enthalten ! )_​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (19. Juli 2018)

Köstlich


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juli 2018)

Geht der Köter dabei auch verkleidungstechnisch an Grenzen?




Undercover spricht sich ja rumm!


----------



## DocB (20. Juli 2018)

Lustig!
Aber die ach so coolen Hippies in Marin Country fuhren auch von Anfang an Rennen (Repack). 
1 Radler fährt eine Tour, 2 (männliche) fahren früher oder später ein Rennen..


----------



## gruener-Frosch (20. Juli 2018)

Nehm mal Antihistaminka, dann hört auch deine Teer-Allergie auf,

oder - ne - doch besser nicht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> dann hört auch deine Teer-Allergie auf



Ich mix mir immer ne extra Portion Kortison in die Trinkflasche damit ich die Juckerei überhaupt aushalte


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juli 2018)

Ich infiltriere die Schmalspurer ja auch schon sehr, sehr lange mit Crosser und Gravelbike. Und seit letztem Jahr sogar mit einem richtigen Rennrad. Im Gegensatz zu Hubi bin ich aber toleranter  und fahre Rad nach dem Motto "Leben und leben lassen". Mich interessieren keine Ortsschildsprints, KOM`s und Schnitte. Auf dem Rennrad habe ich ein ebenso schönes Erlebnis, die Landschaft auf den Bergen zu erleben, wie auf dem MTB. Ob mich dabei einer grüßt oder nicht ist mir dabei völlig wumpe. Viele MTB`ler grüßen auch nicht mehr. Und wenn ich mal ein Rennen fahren möchte, dann mache ich das nur für mich, egal mit welchem Rad und nicht für irgendeinen längeren P*n*s. 

Gestern hab ich mal für ein paar Kilometer die nächste Stufe der Evolution testen dürfen.  Ein Wilier Cento 1 Hybrid Rennrad:




*In diesem Sinne, seid großartig zueinander oder besser: *
*Bunt ist das Dasein und granatenstark. Volle Kanne Hoschis! Egal mit welchem Rad.* ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Hubi bin ich aber toleranter  und fahre Rad nach dem Motto "Leben und leben lassen"



Hab nicht gesagt das keiner Rennrad fahren soll .. mich interessierte lediglich wieso die immer so garstig dreingucken 
Es braucht sich auch niemand rechtfertigen warum wieso und wie er Rennrad fährt. Ich habe lediglich eine These in der Raum gestellt, das man mich nicht ernst nehmen darf weiss ja hoffentlich jeder


----------



## Trekki (20. Juli 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wilier Cento 1 Hybrid Rennrad


Link


----------



## sibu (20. Juli 2018)

Das ist ja ein richtiges Schnäppchen


----------



## Trekki (20. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> mich interessierte lediglich wieso die immer so garstig dreingucken



"immer" kann ich nicht bestätigen. Vor einigen Tagen war ich mit einem Dackelschneiderfahrer unterwegs. Die von Hubi beschriebene Sensibilität von den Reifen kann ich bestätigen


 

Dieses Kopfsteinpflaster hat nach ca. 200m dem Reifen die Luft abgelassen. 2 MTBler haben angehalten, uns Hilfe angeboten und einen geeigneten Weg empfohlen. War eine sehr nette Begegnung.

-trekki


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juli 2018)

Der Rennradfahrer versteht keinen Spaß. Er ärgert sich über die Autofahrer und den E-Biker, den eigenen schlechten Schnitt und über die letzte Mücke, die er verschluckt hat. Deshalb guckt der Rennradfahrer immer so grimmig.  Aber es gibt ja auch Ausnahmen, so wie oben beschrieben...

@Trekki und @sibu : Ja, das bin ich gestern gefahren. Das geht krass den Berg hoch und die Rennradfahrer hätten in Zukunft damit immer ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht.  4,5k sind in der Tat für das Rad nicht sehr viel. Da gibt`s deutlich teurere Räder ohne Motor.


----------



## Trekki (20. Juli 2018)

Um den Bogen zum MTB zu spannen: die Gesamtmasse von 11.9kg hört sich interessant an. Damit könnte man auch eine Tragepassage überstehen. Tragepassagen bei RR Touren sind eher unüblich, beim MTB aber häufig.

Jedoch glaube ich, dass der Schub vom Motor bei Tagestouren schnell vorbei ist.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juli 2018)

Man kann optional einen 2. Akku in Trinkflaschenform an das Bike anschließen. Das erweitert den Radius enorm. Ein Freund von mir ist heute morgen eine Proberunde damit gefahren: 50 km/ 850 hm/ 31,8er Schnitt bei voller Motor-Unterstützung - Akku ca. 3/4 leer. Eine App zur Regelung/Anzeige des Motor/Akkuverbrauch gibt`s auch noch dafür. Die ersten 3 Bestellungen wurden von älteren eingefleischten Rennradfahrern getätigt, welche Knieprobleme und sonstige Leiden haben. Für sie ist es eine gute Option weiter mit ihren Vereinskameraden Touren zu fahren. 
@schraeg : Vielleicht sollten wir dein Fred hier jetzt auf rennrad-news.de verschieben.


----------



## sibu (20. Juli 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Jedoch glaube ich, dass der Schub vom Motor bei Tagestouren schnell vorbei ist.


Würde ich beim RR anders sehen. Sofern der Fahrer tatsächlich Rennrad fährt, kommt er im Regelfall über 25 km/h und dann hat der Motor nichts mehr zu tun - zumindest wenn das Rad konform zum deutschen Zulassungsrecht noch als Fahrrad durchgehen möchte. Da hätten wir eine maximale Leistung von 250 W und das ergibt bei einer Batteriekapazität von 250 Wh genau eine Stunde Unterstützung bei voller Last. Da schafft man den ein oder anderen Berg im Mittelgebirge. Spaßeshalber habe ich das Stilfsjer Joch mal im Leistungsrechner eingegeben: Der schnellste Fahrer auf Quäldich.de ist da in 1:45 hoch, das sind 250 W. Wenn man noch mal den Motor mit 250 W draufpackt, ist man dort in einer Stunde oben und hat die 250 Wh in 1.844 Höhenmeter umgewandelt. Da dabei aber auch ein Durchschnitt von 24 km/h gefahren würde, käme der Motor schon in den Bereich, wo er die Leistung herunterregelt müsste.

@jmr-biking Liefert der Motor noch oberhalb von 25 km/h Leistung? - auch bei den Rennrad-Kollegen gibt es schon mal MTB-Theman


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Juli 2018)

@sibu : Nein, der Motor schaltet ab 25 km/h sanft ab. Man spürt fast keinen Widerstand des Motors in der Ebene jenseits der 25 km/h, also nicht so wie bei den E-MTB`s. Das geringe Gesamtgewicht des Rades macht es ganz gut pedalierbar, auch gänzlich ohne Motorunterstützung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @schraeg : Vielleicht sollten wir dein Fred hier jetzt auf rennrad-news.de verschieben.



Nein nein nicht nötig .. diskutiert ruhig weiter ich hole derweil die Frikadellen ausm Kühlschrank !
Vielleicht gewinnt die SOKO Dackelschneider so neue Erkenntnisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (20. Juli 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Man spürt fast einen Widerstand des Motors


K EINEN?


----------



## Pete04 (20. Juli 2018)

Wilier Cento 1 Hybrid: Hab's mal unter Espressomaschinen gegoogelt! Muss weiter lernen!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (20. Juli 2018)

Was soll ich den jetzt morgen fahren? Teer, Waldwege, Trails...???? ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Was soll ich den jetzt morgen fahren? Teer, Waldwege, Trails...???? ?



Draussen #gooutandplay


----------



## redrace (21. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was ich auf technischem Sektor schnell gelernt hab das ein Rennrad eine mimose ist. Mal unsauber den Radweg verlassen oder man einen Hop auf eine Verkehrsinsel nicht sauber durchgeführt quittiert so ein Renner sofort mit Platten Reifchen.


Dann kauf mal ordentliche Reifen und pack mehr als 2,5 Bar rein!


----------



## redrace (21. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> unsauber den Radweg verlassen oder man einen Hop auf eine Verkehrsinsel nicht asuber durchgeführt


Als Rennradfahrer benutzt man keine Radwege und eindeutige Fahrtechnikmängel!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2018)

redrace schrieb:


> Dann kauf mal ordentliche Reifen und pack mehr als 2,5 Bar rein!



Fahr 5 bar. Für mehr komm ich ja mim Rennkompressor noch ins schwitzen 


redrace schrieb:


> Als Rennradfahrer benutzt man keine Radwege und eindeutige Fahrtechnikmängel!



Ja da hast du recht, das waren stets meine Fehler. Trotzdem ist und bleibt ein Rennrad eine Mimose eben weil es keinen (solchen) Fehler verzeiht  Jetzt weiss ich zumindest auch warum die rasierten bei uns stets auf der B266/B477 fahren statt auf dem gut ausgebauten Radweg daneben 

PS: nächste Woche werde ich wohl wieder einen Tag abtauchen


----------



## redrace (21. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> PS: nächste Woche werde ich wohl wieder einen Tag abtauchen


Sag bescheid wenn ich frei habe erweist der Messias der Dackelschneider dir dir Ehre!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2018)

Wirst mich nicht lange sehen .................................. hinter dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (22. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wirst mich nicht lange sehen .................................. hinter dir


Ich wäre dennoch bereit mich zu opfern!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2018)

* RRR - Rurtal Reha Runde *​
 So da war es mal wieder so weit ! Hat man Kinder im Kindergarten braucht man gar nicht viel zu machen um krank zu werden, die kommen dann von ganz alleine zu einem. Diesesmal suchte uns der Scharlach heim ... nicht lustig für Erwachsene, egal Herr Peniszilin hats gerichtet 

Heuer gings dann nach fast 3 Wochen das erste mal wieder auf`s bike. Ich machte mal ne Trailinspektion am Hondjesberg. Bis dahin gehts geschmeidig relativ flach durch die Felder. Der Hondjesberg war jetzt lange Zeit nicht befahrbar. Irgend ein Torfkopf hat dort hunderte Bäume gefällt. Wieso und warum ist noch in Klärung. Meine persönliche Vermutung ist das hier Herr Bieber der auch regelmässig Biker im Kühlenbusch anpflaumt sein Unwesen getrieben hat. Wundern würde es mich nicht hat er doch mittlerweile Rund um Nideggen den geheimen Spitznamen "Den keiner Leiden kann" weg 

Für den Rückweg ging`s über nette Trailchen durchs Rurtal via Heimbach nach Hause. Bei geschmeidigen 25°C eine echte Abkühlung nach dem Tauwetter für dicke letzte Woche. So dämmelte ich mein Ründchen schön langsam ab, läuft wieder 
​



_Woran erkennt man ziemlich sicher das der Sommer seinen Scheitelpunkt erreicht hat ? _​



_Da hinten ... eine grüne Oase in der gelben tristesse ... das Rurtal _​



_Herrlich !!!! _​



_Super Aussicht vom Felsen _​



_Love it ! _​



_Loveley Rurtal _​



_Angenehme Abkühlung an den Bachläufen im Rurtal _​


----------



## Eifelbewohner (29. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> So dämmelte ich mein Ründchen schön langsam ab, läuft wieder


...freut mich! ...und dieses Tempo gefällt mir ja auch, wie du weißt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2018)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> ...freut mich! ...und dieses Tempo gefällt mir ja auch, wie du weißt



arg ruhig da bei Euch zur Zeit ... Sommerloch ? Hitzeträgheit ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2018)

Mittwoch gibs was vors ..... Vorderrad
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16924


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2018)

http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...gelegt-mann-schlaegt-auf-radler-ein-1.1949529

Wieso passiert sowas immer anderen, Menno !
Wie gerne hätte ich dem seine Äste wohnin ..... nein ich führe das jetzt nicht aus sonst stehen se demnächst im Wald schlange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (1. August 2018)

Der Vorfall ist schon etwas "Schräg" ... nicht dass Du das warst ;-) !!!

... "was'n Spacko" hätten man wohl früher gesagt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. August 2018)

*Feierabendhöhlenforschungsgestolper*


hubi in da hole !






Ihm scheint quasi die Sonne aus dem A.....





Sieht auch aus wie ein Höhlenmensch





Am Ende haben wir uns nochmal an der allseits beliebten Katzenstelle versucht ... zu 99,9% geschafft fehlt nur noch ein kleines Stück und ich kann den Haken setzen 



​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. August 2018)

*Oldschool Trails *

Heute sind wir ein paar Oldschool-Trails gefahren ... ihr wisst schon ... da wo`s besonders schön ist.

Mit dabei war der Robinator, das Steigeisen und die Killerplautze

Herrlich schön ists bei uns ... dazu auch mal angenehme 24°C ....love it !

































​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2018)

Da isser wieder: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16924


----------



## Helltone (7. August 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Feierabendhöhlenforschungsgestolper*
> 
> 
> hubi in da hole !
> ...


Sieht Hammer aus. Wo findet man denn die feinen Trails? Wo ist das?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (17. August 2018)

Zur Info:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16966

(Hubi - hab mal Deinen Thread missbraucht)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2018)

_*Back in town *_... nach 1 Woche chill&[email protected] musste ich dringend nochmal auf die Trails. Anderso sieht es aufgrund der Hitzeperiode schon echt nach Herbst aus, bei uns in der Eifel gehts noch ... am Wochenende soll der Regen kommen !






Es ging auf die altbekannte Trails in der nähe des Ränschah-Epizentrums










Heute hatten wir seit langem auch nochmal Pannenpech ! In Zeiten von Tubeless vergisst man fast wie das ist einen Plattfuss zu flicken



​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2018)

.... Apres Bike Event ... danach war ich noch auf der "ZeitBlende" in unserem schönen Museum in Kommern.
Fans von alten Autos kann ich das mal wärmstens empfehlen, dort wird die Lebensart in den 60er dargestellt





































Auf der grossen Bühne gabs Hits von Livebands aus den 50er / 60er Jahren





Schön war das !











Am Ende gibts immer einen grossen Korso aller Fahrzeuge durchs Museum


----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Oldschool Trails *
> 
> Heute sind wir ein paar Oldschool-Trails gefahren ... ihr wisst schon ... da wo`s besonders schön ist.
> 
> ...


Klarheit obsiegt! Klar sieht mers wer für's gegnerische Burgtor zuständig iss (R.!) und wer danach infiltriert! (H.!)
Bildern leset!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2018)

Hier, hab was für grosse Köpfe zu verkaufen:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1157685-seven-idp-m2-xl-60-63cm

Dachte meiner wäre gross, aber wohl doch nicht gross genug für die Schüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2018)

* Mosella Träumchen *​
Hin und wieder ... ja hin und wieder da zieht es einen in die Ferne .... manchmal klappt es dann manchmal nicht ... dieses mal gings wieder an die Mosel. Dort gibt es kleine verträumte Orte, Burgen, Wein und einige schöne Trails. Genau das richtige also für so romantik Säue wie die Köter

Gesagt getan, morgens um halb neun startet die Reise gen Mosel. Dort aufgeschlagen gehts direkt zur Sache. Hinauf, hinauf und hinauf schrauben wir uns ein ums andere mal. Immer wieder belohnen wir uns mit herrlichen Abfahrten die auch mal knackig zackig ausfallen, genau so wie wir es mögen.

Nach gerade mal 25km hatten wir gute 1100hm weggetreten, das sollte uns bei knapp 30°C reichen. Schliesslich wollen wir nicht als Spätburgunder enden. So haben wir einen herrlichen Tag an der Mosel verbracht mit Trails, Trails und Trails. Und zwischendrin ein bisschen Sonne  und natürlich nur seichte Anstiege 
_



Erster Trail .. da staubts direkt _​
_


Fein Fein Hr. Robinator _​
_


Zur Belohnung gabs gleich mal paar leckere Traube _​
_


TÖRÖÖÖÖÖ ! _​
_


Wo gehts`s lang ? _​
_


Einmalig ! _​
_


What a Trail ! _​
_


Mosel pur ! _​
_


Moseltrails können auch rumpelig _​
_


Da kommt er angebraust _​
_


Um`s Eck er muss ! _​
_


Burg an Burg gibs hier ! _​
_


Und wo`s Burgen gibt da gibt`s auch meistens Päddchje en Masse _​
_


Postkartenidylle _​
_


Hier auch ... Postkarte oder ? _​
_


Soll ich nu links rum ? _​
_


Oder doch lieber recht ? _​
_


Hach ich weiss nicht ! _​
_


Fröschlein hüpf _​
_


Kniefall zu Hubertus  _​
_


Alles fahrbar ! _​
_


Hinweg ... da brauset er _​
_


Seitenschluchten der Mosel ? ..... Einsame Spitze ! _​
_


Moselrecken _​


----------



## supasini (25. August 2018)

hört sich nach ner schönen Tour an, Hubäät! Kannst mich ja noch mal mitnehmen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. August 2018)

* Rhein Träumchen *

 Und schon wieder sind wir unterwegs. Diesmal ging`an Deutschlands grössten Fluss .. Vater Rhein. Dort gibt es auch jede Menge lecker Dinge. Von dort kann man auch herrlichst in die Osteifel hinein dämmeln. Genau das wollten wir haben. Wir wollten wieder Trails Trails Trails und natürlich Natur sowie Panorama. Das alles verpackten wir in eine tolle Tour in der es mal wieder heftig hinauf und hinunter ging. Auf knappen 32km dämmelten wir uns 1150hmn zusammen, soviel zu den Eckdaten. Aber Zahlen sind nichts gegen das Erlebnis ! Einfach eine super tolle Landschaft die Osteifel mit ihrem Tuffstein, Vulkangedöns und Bächleins. Herrlich !

War alles dabei was man so braucht, deftige Rampen hinauf, Trails hinauf, Trails hinunter, manchmal wieder für uns unfahrbar ( eine Stelle behaupte ich mal fahren nur ganze wenige Experten ) aber meist recht flowig und auch malö mit Anspruch. Dazu gesellte sich herrlichstes Wetter und immer wieder tolle Ausblicke. Kult(o)ur gabs auch, an Vater Rhein und in der Osteifel gibts einigen alten Kram zu bestaunen. Top ! Ein herrlicher Tag war das.
*
Achtung Bilderflut !!!*

_


Moins um 9 und schon Trailgrinsen im Gesicht _​
_


Gegend gibts hier ... der Robinator zeigt sie uns ! Da und da hinten ... überall Gegend !!! _​

_


Die ersten Trails liessen nicht lange auf sich warten ..... _​
_


... Steigeisen war schon ganz ungeduldig .... _​
_


Takka Takka Tuff Tuff _​
_


Nochmal Tuff Tuff _​
_


Steigeisen in da hole _​
_


Hubi der alte Höhlenmensch _​
_


Und wieder Trails Trails Trails .... _​
_


Die Antiege machten den ein oder anderen parat ! Aber der Liegendtransport kam einfach nicht ! _​
_


Dann waren wir wo da wos ganz schön war _​
_


Die drei Trailaffen _​
_


Finde den Biker ! 




Und wieder ... Gegend ... Gegend ... Gegend ! _​
_


Dann waren wir wieder am Rhein ... Burgen gibbs hier ... und da .... _​
_


Und auch Trails gibbs am Rhein reichlich .... _​
_


Robinator ohne Schädle da zu schnell der Schädel ) _​
_


Steigeisen nach erfolgreichem Reifen flicken _​
_


Wieder zurück in der Osteifel ....Herrlich !!!! _​
_


Auch da gibbs Trails zum Zunge schnalzen ! _​
_


Und nette Spielereien _​
_


Osteifel hatten wir durchgeackert ... also nochmal zurück zum Rhein _​
_


Da gibbs auch super Sachen .... _​
_


teils halt für uns nicht fahrbar _​
_


Aber grösstenteils echt super geil und vor allem knackig zackig !!!! _​
_


Ein Wahnsinn ... _​
_


... der nicht enden will ) _​
_


Hubi kommt auch rum _​
_


Steigeisen nimmt die Chickenline ) _​
_


Vater Rhein hält feines Zeugs für uns bereit .... einmal links rum .... _​
_


... und einmal rechts herum _​
_


Herrlich wars ! Bis zum nächsten mal .. wenns wieder heisst ... auf und nieder immer wieder ! _​


----------



## Pete04 (26. August 2018)

Leck mich fett, der Robinator wird langsam zum Schweizer Taschenmesser des Maestros! Ein Limbotänzer vor dem Hörrn!
Immer bereit mal über die Klinge zu springen, selbst just for pics! Beim Studium der Swingerbrothers fällt mir auf:
Waren die Trails für >100kg freigegeben? Wenn nitt sinn sett getz, direkt mal die "betroffenen" Tourismusverbände 
in Sachen Prüfzertifikat anpumpen, nix jibbet ummesüns!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2018)

Das was wir befahren ist alles "bullitproof", leeven Pete
Und glaube, wir hinterlassen mit >100kg Systemgewicht ( roh alle drunter  ) weniger Macken am Trail als manch Torfkopf oder Fahrrad Frikadelle mit 60kg ! 

Der Robinator hat zum rechtsüberholen angesetzt, der meistert Stellen wo des Hubis Popöchen zusammen gekniffen wird das es fast aussieht wie ne gequetschte Semmel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2018)

supasini schrieb:


> hört sich nach ner schönen Tour an, Hubäät! Kannst mich ja noch mal mitnehmen...



Bald ist wieder Kirmes in Kommern


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. September 2018)

* Our Träumchen *
 Letzter Teil der Trilogie .... nach Mosel und Rhein gings heuer an die Our ins Deutsch-Luxemburgische Grenzgebiet. Die Our haben kaum welche auf dem Schirm, zu unrecht eigentlich. Dort gibt es in kleine verträumte Städtchen am Flussufer welche auch für uns Biker einige feine Kostbarkeiten bereit halt. Jedoch ... die Trauben hängen hier etwas höher als anderswo, will man an die Trails sind die Anstiege recht knackig angelegt. So ist es auch nicht verwunderlich das wir wieder ürzeste Distanz über einen Kilometer an Höhe gewonnen hatten. Ohne Fleiss kein Preis ! So ist das Bikerleben !

Moins um halb Zehn, erstmal ein Kmoppers ! Nein natürlich nicht erstmal ein Trailchen. Die Recken scharrten schon mit den Hufen, der Guide musste liefern. Den Robinator und das Steigeisen hatte ich wohl die letzten Touren noch nicht genug malträtiert, die standen schon wieder im Startblock. Mit dazu gesellten sich noch Flieger Oli, Trailopa Jörg und Boris der Schreckliche. Was für eine schlagkräftige Truppe ... zu allen Schandtaten bereit. Und es wurde auch geliefert. Ein Trail da war man mit der linken Lenkerseite in Deutschland und mit der anderen in Luxemburg. Der war im wahrsten Sinne "Grenzwertig". Dann sahen wir auf dem nächsten Hubbel eine Burg. Burg = Trail also nix wie hin da. Wieder hinauf hinauf und hinauf ... fieses Rämpchen war das am Ende. Egal, moss me alles fott deue !

Das Trailchen an der Burg entpuppte sich als allerfeinst. Was ein Dingen ! Da war die Show aber noch nicht vorbei. Es folgten zwei Serpentinige Pfädchen zum Zunge schnalzen. Dann wuchteten wir uns nochmal richtig bächtig hinauf bevor das Final Furioso startete. Das war nochmal so richtig lecker. Ein Trailband mit allem was man braucht. Serpentinen, mal flowig mal bis hin zur Unfahrbarkeit, manchmal genau gerade noch fahrbar einfach nur geil. Dazu ein Atemberaubendes Panorama und zum Abschluss ein Vollgas Trail. What the F..... Wäre das ein Wein gewesen hätte ich das wie folgt beschrieben: zart herb am Gaumen und gewaltig im Abgang )

Eine grandiose Tour mit grandiosen Trails in grandioser Landschaft. Dazu eine Super Truppe .... besser kann ein Tag auf dem Bike eigentlich nicht sein ! Meinen Dank an die Mitfahrenden dafür !




_Da gehts los .... _​
_


Nicht lange und wir geniessen das erste Panorama _​
_


Und auch nicht lange schon waren wir im ersten Trail _​
_


Herrliche Fotostelle _​
_


Was eine Aussicht vom Trail _​
_


Gegend gibts hier ... überall ! _​
_


Kötertruppe in Lux _​
_


Immer wieder geniale Ausblicke _​
_


Und sehr geile Trails .... _​
_


Macht sich gut uinser Robinator als Burgherr _​
_


Achtung, Boris der schreckliche im Anflug _​
_




Steigeisen ganz ohne Eisen _​
_




Brücken kann man auf dem Vorderrad befahren _​
_


Oder wie jeder andere auch ... _​
_


... ganz normal ! _​
_


Zwischendrin hatte ich Durst wie ein Pferd ! _​
_


Aussicht geniessen _​
_


Grosses Wasser _​
_


So ein Treppenmassakker kann man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen _​
_


Auch andere massakrierten _​
_


Treppenbefahrer _​
_


Poserbild für die Bikebravo _​
_


Noch son Poserbild ... aber geil ! _​
_




Letzter Trail des Tages ..... _​
_


... haben fertig ! _​


----------



## DasIch81 (1. September 2018)

Das sieht aber auch nicht verkehrt aus. Hätte ich das mal gewusst, wäre ich euch dort hin gefolgt. Die Our steht auch noch auf meiner To Do Liste.
Ich werde wohl noch ein paar mal bzgl. Touren auf dich zukommen müssen


----------



## DocB (1. September 2018)

Ist bei Vianden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (1. September 2018)

Hubi, ich muss mal wieder sagen, dass im Verhältnis zum Bierpreis in Vianden deine Tour ein echter Schnapper war sowie lecker, rustikal im Trailteil und eine feine Note im Abgang. Und warm war s auch....
 Achja, das Bier war ja gespendet ..

Danke für den feinen Tag.


----------



## Pete04 (1. September 2018)

Köter DeLux legen die Latte mal wieder höher - Leckofanni!
Zum Pic "Watt für Aussicht vom Trail" möcht ick anmerken: da iss viel Fott im Spiel,
datt Pic schafft's in den "Stihl-Kalender"!
Herrliches Jeballere, formidabelst beschrieben - Neid sei mein zweiter Vorname....


----------



## f_t_l (2. September 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Einfach eine super tolle Landschaft die Osteifel mit ihrem Tuffstein, Vulkangedöns und Bächleins.



@schraeg Da haben wir uns bei der Wolfsschlucht ja fast überschnitten - bin am Samstag da lang


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. September 2018)

f_t_l schrieb:


> @schraeg Da haben wir uns bei der Wolfsschlucht ja fast überschnitten - bin am Samstag da lang



... fast .. um eine Woche


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. September 2018)




----------



## Pete04 (2. September 2018)

So hat Heimatfilm doch direkt wieder Zukunft! Unn die Brombeerpflücktechnik übers Oberrohr will ersmma kopiert werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. September 2018)

Das hat ganz wüstes Männeraua geamacht, das ist nur was für Menschen die meditativ Schmerzen ausblenden können sonst hält man das nicht aus !


----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2018)

brombeeren sind fies, die tun 2x weh - einmal beim reinfallen und das zweite mal beim rauskrabbeln...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. September 2018)

... dreimal ... heute morgen noch son kleinen fiesen aufm Handballen gezogen .....


----------



## gruener-Frosch (3. September 2018)

Ja, Hubi, Trailpflege in Form von weg mit dem Brombeersträuchern kann man auch anders machen

So ist die Stelle jetzt aber wenigstens für die nächsten Jahre wieder frei


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. September 2018)

Der scheiss Baum stört noch .... da könntest du dich ja mal opfern 


Ob ich das schaffe eine Bike-Sabatwoche


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2018)

Nachdem mich wiedereinmal ein ordentlicher Männerschnupfen ( es war noch nieee so schlimm ) dahingerafft hatte durfte ich heute die L.-Connection durch die hiesigen Wälder geleiten ! Schön wars ... Wetter Top, Mitfahrer Top, paar nette Trails ... mehr braucht man nicht !
Bös demnähx @Sportzigarillo un @rlrider


----------



## rlrider (16. September 2018)

Hehe, vielen lieben Dank für die absolut perfekte Führung Hubi. Es war mir wie immer eine große Ehre!!


----------



## rlrider (16. September 2018)

Hab gar nicht mitbekommen dass du Bilder gemacht hast


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2018)

rlrider schrieb:


> Hab gar nicht mitbekommen dass du Bilder gemacht hast



Dann warst du an der Stelle wahrscheinlich sowas von Adrenalingeschwängert ....


----------



## DasIch81 (17. September 2018)

Ja der böse Männerschnupfen... Mich hat es letzte Woche auch erwischt und ich muss sagen, drei Tage Betriebsausflug machen es nicht besser. Trotz regelmäßiger Flüssigkeitszufuhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2018)

DasIch81 schrieb:


> Ja der böse Männerschnupfen... Mich hat es letzte Woche auch erwischt und ich muss sagen, drei Tage Betriebsausflug machen es nicht besser. Trotz regelmäßiger Flüssigkeitszufuhr



zu spät ! du hättest die Bakterien VOR dem Männerschnuppes abtöten müssen !


----------



## mohlo (24. September 2018)

@schraeg Fährst Du eigentlich bei den Rad-Rebellen am 03.10.2018 in Mechernich mit?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. September 2018)

Ja klar fährt der Hubi da mit


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2018)

mohlo schrieb:


> @schraeg Fährst Du eigentlich bei den Rad-Rebellen am 03.10.2018 in Mechernich mit?



guter Witz


----------



## Stemminator (24. September 2018)

Ich werde versuchen dabei zu sein, bin Mal gespwnnt. Wie sind die Radrebellen Touren so? Waldautobahn?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen dabei zu sein, bin Mal gespwnnt. Wie sind die Radrebellen Touren so? Waldautobahn?



Stemmi lass es lieber.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2018)

....


----------



## Stemminator (24. September 2018)

Alles klar, danke dir.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2018)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (25. September 2018)




----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2018)

mohlo schrieb:


> @schraeg Fährst Du eigentlich bei den Rad-Rebellen am 03.10.2018 in Mechernich mit?


Verlässlicher kannste den Hörrn Forenbetreiber nitt "fernzünden"!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. September 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Verlässlicher kannste den Hörrn Forenbetreiber nitt "fernzünden"!


----------



## Plattfahrer (26. September 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Stemmi lass es lieber, oder hast du Bock auf Stau in Trails ?
> Die fahren in Büffelherden über Land und haben schon ganze Trails mit dem Hinterrad ausradiert
> 
> Ich kann Euch den Track von denen für Oktober mal hochladen dann könnt ihr den auch ohne Stau befahren



Herr Schraeg, schreiben Sie eigentlich auch gegen andere Radsport-Veranstaltungen? Jedenfalls finde ich keine entsprechenden Artikel in Ihrem Thread. Halten Sie auch nichts von den CTF-Fahrten der dem BDR angehörenden Vereine? (CTF: Country-Touren-Fahrten, BDR: Bund deutscher Radfahrer). Ihr Artikel lässt eine wenig die sportliche Fairness vermissen.Geradezu unsäglich das "Büffelvideo".


----------



## sun909 (27. September 2018)

Tja,
da sprach einfach die Erfahrung seinerseits mit DIESER Veranstaltung... 

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2018)

Plattfahrer schrieb:


> Herr Schraeg, schreiben Sie eigentlich auch gegen andere Radsport-Veranstaltungen? Jedenfalls finde ich keine entsprechenden Artikel in Ihrem Thread. Halten Sie auch nichts von den CTF-Fahrten der dem BDR angehörenden Vereine? (CTF: Country-Touren-Fahrten, BDR: Bund deutscher Radfahrer). Ihr Artikel lässt eine wenig die sportliche Fairness vermissen.Geradezu unsäglich das "Büffelvideo".



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. September 2018)

Nur mal so angenommen...Ich besitze einen Sportladen am Rande der Galaxis, die Bude hat Aufholpotential....Aggregatstand im Umland:
alles Paletti, am WE cruisen die Wochentags abendrundenbikenden Familienväters mal in 5-7er Kordon durche Wälder, man grüsst sich
und auch den Gassigeher. Ich entscheide als "findiger Unternehmer" eine "Vorstellrunde" der mich umgebenden Landschaft ins Portfolio
zu lancieren - trefflicherweise vergess' ich dabei bei FB dett Häkchen "für alle" zu deaktivieren... Was folgt: *Apocalypse!* Natürlich mache
ich den teilnehmenden BikerInnen keine Einschränkungen in Sachen "how to leave the Trail for the rest of the year"...die Teilnehmer nehmens
sportlich und dengeln im Hechelwesternmodus ihre Pace ins Terrain datt ett Pracht iss. *PUNKT*. Soweit, so schlecht... Die Momentaufnahme
des einzelnen Bikers gibt nicht wieder was 100+ Biker später das "Endstadium" der befahrenen Trail hergibt...Aber ett gibt ja Pasta
und Gemeinschaftsgefühl, da braucht mer ja nicht alles hinterfragen....Die Pasta wurde übrigens vom Teilnehmer *bezahlt*...Klingelt's?!
Alle lokalen Compagneros kehren Wochen wenn nicht Monate die Scherben auf von der "Herde"...müssen Gemeinschaftsgefühl wieder
herstellen und trauern den Tagen hinterher als das da draussen noch Hometrail war.... Ma Gedanken machen!


----------



## Pete04 (27. September 2018)

Mal pasteurisierend drübergelegt - immer kucken mit wem man sich für watt engagiert!





Hupps! Falscher Griff - Waffenkammer! Kramm, kramm...




Hupps! Auch falsch, Horn Helmklammerhamms - hat Rost angesetzt inne Schweiz...tut's noch! Weitersuchen...




Ha, da isser!  Immer hammers Lokalpatrioten, und die gilt's gefälligst zu respektieren. 
So wie jeder andere Biker mal höflichst im Lokalforum anklopft und um "Eintritt" fragt....
Wird bei solchen "Treibjagden" mannisch unterlassen....Licht aus, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2018)

* Alles Naturschutz oder was ? *




Also auf der Schavener Heide gibts ja jetzt anscheinend ein neues Naturschutzkonzept.Find ich ja eigentlich total knorke ! Aber wie das jetzt umgesetzt wird ... da fragt man sich schon nach dem Verstand dieser sogenannten "Naturschützer". Da werden alle kleineren Trampelpfade mit dicken Birken zugelegt. Einige davon wurden gefällt und vor Pfade wie oben auf dem Bild zu sehen quer gelegt.​
​
 Ist das Euer ernst ? Einen Baum fällen um einen urlaten Trampelfad zu versperren ? Was jetzt passieren wird ist Euch wohl klar oder ? Links und rechts neben der Birke werden neue Wege entstehen. So viele Birken kann man gar nicht fällen und da hin legen. Als ob es keine größeren Probleme zu beheben gilt als so einen läppischen Trampelpfad. Armes Deutschland ! ​


----------



## Handlampe (30. September 2018)

Da sagst du was, Hubert: Armes Deutschland....


----------



## Pete04 (2. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Alles Naturschutz oder was ? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crank³! Wieviele Latten fehlen denn im Zaun 'ne Birke inne Heide zu fällen? Aus Naturschutz?!  Da hätt' sich der Fäller
inne Top-Ten der NABU gepusht sich selber über'n Weg zu legen, gerne nachhaltig und als BunnyHop....
Kann dann noch Wetterdaten übermitteln (per Taube latürnich, klimaschonend!), akustische Wegessperrungssignale
nahendem Hiker&Biker verkünden (Tröte, Nöhlen, Rumheulen - watt die Suse so tut...) und unkultivierte Wegespinkler
(halt, hier haben die Köters Nachholbedarf!) melden...konsequent durchgeführt wird er an der Stelle zu Humus
und somit zum neuen Wegpaten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Oktober 2018)

...


----------



## mohlo (3. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr @Trailfuchs und der Rest der Fahrrad-Frikadellen,
> 
> auf Euch ist wirklich verlass ihr Trailfüchse, das war wieder ganz grosses Kino. Lasst Euch weiterhin bei Strava, Facebook und bei Euren Touren beweihräuchern. Aber so lange ihr sowas, sowas, sowas oder sowas auf den Trails im dutzend hinterlasst ist die Bezeichnung "Büffelherde" eigentlich noch eine Vernietlichung. Schreibt Euch gross die DIMB Trail Rules ( ja lest Euch mal Nr. 2 durch ) auf die Fahne und pflügt dann wieder derart durchs Gemüse. Ganz grosses Kino ! War ja klar neuerdings nehmt ihr ja auch Mofas mit. Ich finde sowas schon ziemlich ignorant ! Hüpft wie die Heuschrecken von Ort zu Ort, null Respekt vor örtlichen Gegebenheiten und vor allem null Respekt der Natur gegenüber. So hinterlässt man keine Trails PUNKT !
> 
> ...



Mir scheint es, dass du regelrecht auf den heutigen Tag gewartet hast um deine Kontrollfahrt durchzuführen. Man kann es auch übertreiben. 
Den vier Fotos zu urteilen, finde ich die "Spuren" nicht spektakulär. Zumal die Truppe ja scheinbar auf vorhandenen Pfaden gefahren ist. In zwei Wochen liegt da wieder Herbstlaub drüber.

Und Deine/Eure alberne Abneigung gegenüber e-Bikes (für Euch Mofas) ist nur noch oberpeinlich. In diesem Thread klopfen sich einige der intolerantesten Forumsteilnehmer dazu regelmäßig auf die Schultern.

Bevor hier gleich aus allen Rohren zurückgeschossen wird: 1. Ich bin bei der Tour nicht mitgefahren, 2. kein Rad-Rebell und fahre 3. kein e-Bike sondern neben dem MTB ein Rennrad in knallengem Lycra auf der Haut.

Nachtrag: Und zu deinem Hinweis zur DIMB Regel Nr. 2: Ich glaube nicht, dass die Truppe mit permanenten Bremsmanövern über die Trails gebrettert ist?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Oktober 2018)

...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal zum Thema äußern.
Ich bin gestern alleine und durch Zufall auf Teilstrecken der Runde der Radrebellen gefahren und dadurch inmitten der Gruppen reingekommen. Ich musste dann leider miterleben wie einzelne Teilnehmer überfordert waren mit den Trails und deswegen die Bremse zugemacht haben. Also kontrolliertes MTB-fahren sieht für mich anders aus. Und da mache ich diesen Teilnehmern keinen Vorwurf, denn die konnten es nicht besser. Den Vorwurf mache ich den Guides der durch mich gesehenen Gruppen, die für die Gruppe viel zu schnell fuhren. Den überforderten Teilnehmern blieb nichts anderes übrig als mit geschlossener Bremse die Trails runterzutschen um den Kontakt zum Guide nicht zu verlieren. (Ging leider einmal schief, ich hoffe die Teilnehmer die verloren im Wald standen haben nach meiner Hilfe und Wegbeschreibung den Sportplatz in Vussem gefunden. Respekt dafür Radrebellen, das war Beton 6 und die Teilnehmer zu Recht stocksauer).
Darum sollte man auch vor so einer ausgeschriebenen Tour auch mal eine Zielgruppenanalyse durchführen bevor die Leute die Homespots der Locals runtergejagt werden. Denn genug Probleme gibt es schon ohne solche Massenveranstaltungen und ich habe durchaus Verständnis für die Landwirte, die sich beschweren, wenn man mit so vielen Teilnehmern über deren Privatgrundstück fährt (mindestens einer wird sich mit Regreßanspruch über seinen Anwalt mit euch in Verbindung setzen. Viel Spaß dabei,der hat Erfahrung und ich hoffe ihr eine gute Rechtsschutzversicherung).  Ich möchte auch nicht, dass man über mein Grundstück pflügt. 
Warum nutzt man für eine solche Veranstaltung nicht schon vorhandene und für MTB-FAHREN freigegebene Strecken von Freifahrt Eifel oder die ausgeschriebenen Strecken in Bad Münstereifel? Die sind für die Teilnehmer, die ich sah, bereits ein Highlight und man geht etwaigen Problemen bereits im Vorfeld aus dem Weg. Ich bitte mal darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (4. Oktober 2018)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal zum Thema äußern.
> Ich bin gestern alleine und durch Zufall auf Teilstrecken der Runde der Radrebellen gefahren und dadurch inmitten der Gruppen reingekommen. Ich musste dann leider miterleben wie einzelne Teilnehmer überfordert waren mit den Trails und deswegen die Bremse zugemacht haben. Also kontrolliertes MTB-fahren sieht für mich anders aus. Und da mache ich diesen Teilnehmern keinen Vorwurf, denn die konnten es nicht besser. Den Vorwurf mache ich den Guides der durch mich gesehenen Gruppen, die für die Gruppe viel zu schnell fuhren. Den überforderten Teilnehmern blieb nichts anderes übrig als mit geschlossener Bremse die Trails runterzutschen um den Kontakt zum Guide nicht zu verlieren. (Ging leider einmal schief, ich hoffe die Teilnehmer die verloren im Wald standen haben nach meiner Hilfe und Wegbeschreibung den Sportplatz in Vussem gefunden. Respekt dafür Radrebellen, das war Beton 6 und die Teilnehmer zu Recht stocksauer).
> Darum sollte man auch vor so einer ausgeschriebenen Tour auch mal eine Zielgruppenanalyse durchführen bevor die Leute die Homespots der Locals runtergejagt werden. Denn genug Probleme gibt es schon ohne solche Massenveranstaltungen und ich habe durchaus Verständnis für die Landwirte, die sich beschweren, wenn man mit so vielen Teilnehmern über deren Privatgrundstück fährt (mindestens einer wird sich mit Regreßanspruch über seinen Anwalt mit euch in Verbindung setzen. Viel Spaß dabei,der hat Erfahrung und ich hoffe ihr eine gute Rechtsschutzversicherung).  Ich möchte auch nicht, dass man über mein Grundstück pflügt.
> Warum nutzt man für eine solche Veranstaltung nicht schon vorhandene und für MTB-FAHREN freigegebene Strecken von Freifahrt Eifel oder die ausgeschriebenen Strecken in Bad Münstereifel? Die sind für die Teilnehmer, die ich sah, bereits ein Highlight und man geht etwaigen Problemen bereits im Vorfeld aus dem Weg. Ich bitte mal darüber nachzudenken.


Vielen Dank für die Details aufgrund Deiner Vor-Ort-Erfahrung. Ich ging davon aus, dass die Rad-Rebellen auf bereits vorhandenen Trails/Wegen fahren. So war es zumindest vor vielen Jahren, als ich spontan dort einmal mitgefahren bin. Sollte es tatsächlich so sein, dass ohne Absprache über privates Grundeigentum gefahren wird, hätte solch eine Tour für mich keinerlei Daseinsberechtigung. Ich hoffe, dass der Geschädigte Waldbesitzer seinen entstandenen Sachschaden vollumfänglich geltend macht!

@schraeg Da habe ich Dir wohl unrecht getan: Der Köter soll also weiter sein Revier vor "Büffelherden" fernhalten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2018)

mohlo schrieb:


> Der Köter soll also weiter sein Revier vor "Büffelherden" fernhalten!



ne das will ich ja gar nicht, ein bisschen mehr Achtsamkeit den lokalen Gegebenheiten gegenüber wäre schon nicht schlecht. Von mir aus können die jede Woche sone Veranstaltung durchziehen. Sollen den Wald nur so verlassen wie man ihn vorgefunden hat und sich anständig gegenüber anderen Waldnutzern verhalten


----------



## Pete04 (4. Oktober 2018)

Am Horizont - wenn ES sich müht - gar selten blinkt ein Fliewatüüt! Schön, datt ett blinkt!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (5. Oktober 2018)

Thema Büffelherde:
Gestern Abend auf meine Hausrunde u.a. auch über den Ruxxxxberg - wer macht da so neongelbe Markierungen auf mehreren Bäumen, quasi Abbiegehinweise? Wer fährt den kleinen und sehr unauffälligen Trail an der Hangkante so zu Brei? Die Einfahrt sieht jetzt aus....., wer kürzt ne Serpentine, die wirklich JEDER fahren kann (daher ist Serpentine übertrieben), ab, und legt ne völlig neue Spur in den Waldboden? Quasi einfach geradeausgebrettert mit rutschenden Hinterrädern......Das sieht jetzt aus....

Super Werbung für uns - DANKE an wem auch immer, ich nenne die Truppe mal Büffelherde ohne zu wissen, wer es gewesen ist.....
Vielleicht lesen der/die ja mit und machen sich mal Gedanken über Ihr Handeln.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2018)

...


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn die ja Eier hätten dann könnten die ja mal sone Veranstaltung im 7GB machen .....




...da gibts doch nix mehr kaputtzufahren...


----------



## toyota (10. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Den Bauer am Sender bei Eiserfey wird's auch freuen !
> Montag Dienstag Regen da wird ihm die Büffelherde schön die Wiese umpflügen welche auf der Zufahrt zum Trail liegt
> Die sah letzte Woche Mittwoch schon arg "spurig" aus von den ganzen Vorfahrten der sogenannten Guides
> Respekt vor lokalen Gegebenheiten = 0 ! Soviel zur Fairness !


Ich bin ja nur sehr selten hier, möchte jetzt aber was loswerden. Hubi..du/wir sind doch auch schon oft über die Wiese gefahren! 
Und deine ganze Schlechtmacherei gegen die Rebellen und deren Touren nervt!! Ich bin mit gefahren und habe in meiner Gruppe nicht gesehen das da übermäßig auf dem Trail gebremst wurde! Und der Guid hat vorher auch ausdrücklich darum gebeten drauf zu achten!
Du zangst dich halt gerne und meinst du wärst der Übertolle Biker.
Schreibst du später als Rentner auch alle Falschparker auf?
Gruß vom u.a. auch E-Biker Dieter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2018)

toyota schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nur sehr selten hier, möchte jetzt aber was loswerden. Hubi..du/wir sind doch auch schon oft über die Wiese gefahren!
> Und deine ganze Schlechtmacherei gegen die Rebellen und deren Touren nervt!! Ich bin mit gefahren und habe in meiner Gruppe nicht gesehen das da übermäßig auf dem Trail gebremst wurde! Und der Guid hat vorher auch ausdrücklich darum gebeten drauf zu achten!
> Du zangst dich halt gerne und meinst du wärst der Übertolle Biker.
> Schreibst du später als Rentner auch alle Falschparker auf?
> Gruß vom u.a. auch E-Biker Dieter



Hallo Dieter, prima dein erster Beitrag und dann gleich so einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2018)

*Herbstausfahrt zu die Ränschahhs*

So nachdem hier alle nebensächlichen Einzelschicksaale ihre Empfindungen ausdrücken durften widmeten wir uns heute wieder dem wesentlichen: Rädchen fahren ! Es ging ins Epizentrum des Bikeverbots, den Nationalpark Eifel. Hier heisst es immer der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm ... daher zogen der Panoma-Beauftragter Herr Feuerstein und Panoma-Azubi Killerplautze schon morgens um acht los. Herrliche Lichtspiele begleiteten uns. Tief stehende Sonne und buntes Herbstlaub ... genau das richtige für uns zwei Romantiksäue !

Am grossen Wasser kurbelten wir auf und nieder, immer wieder gabs herrliche Aussichten auf den See. So verweilten wir dann auch ein wenig am angeblich schönsten Aussichtspunkt von NRW. Alles Mafiöse Propaganda, da haben die Ränschahs beim Voting in der Dauerschleife gehangen. So kann man noch mehr Silberlocken in den Nationalpark wuchten. Heute liessen wir die Wege wo die Schilder "Biken hier besonders schön" stehen aus und rollten nicht weniger schöne FAB. Hier und da holte uns jedoch unser Spieltrieb wieder ein ....

Nach gut 4h Sonne tanken waren wir "Herbstbetankt" wieder zurück in der Heimat. Schön war`s, schönen Dank Herr @spitfire4 für die kurzweilige Begleitung 

Moins um 8 ist die Welt noch in Ordnung






Zwei dicke lange Schatten 





Dem scheint die Sonne in den ... 





Was für ein Farbenspiel im Wald













Bisschen rumgestolper musste auch sein









Zwei Bäume die genau 720mm auseinander stehen





ANgeblich schönste Aussicht in NRW





Dann gings zügig nach Hause .. aber auch nicht ohne das ein oder andere Trailchen








Es grüsst der übertolle nicht-E-Biker der sich so gerne zankt !    ​


----------



## Trekki (14. Oktober 2018)

Habe ein neues Verkehrszeichen gefunden: Hubiverbot


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Oktober 2018)

Hi!

Sehr amüsant aber auch schockierend , was man hier so über die Rad Salmonellen, Frikadellen oder Rebellen oder wie sie sonst noch so genannt werden, liest. Der Herr Schraeg ( und auch andere) schreibt(en) ja schachen, dass einem das Mtb Herz in die Hose rutscht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Oktober 2018)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Sehr amüsant aber auch schockierend , was man hier so über die Rad Salmonellen, Frikadellen oder Rebellen oder wie sie sonst noch so genannt werden, liest. Der Herr Schraeg ( und auch andere) schreibt(en) ja schachen, dass einem das Mtb Herz in die Hose rutscht.



Lieber ein MTB Herz in der Hose als gar keines


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2018)

*Fette FAT in den Dutch Mountains*




ET nach Hause telefonieren




Nä watt schön




Genau das richtige für uns zwei Romantiksäue




nu aber fix nach Hause !

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (19. Oktober 2018)

Nee wat war dat schöön


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Oktober 2018)

*10. Kommerner Kirmesklopper *

Heuer fällt der Bericht nicht so üppig aus wie sonst. 5 Mädels  und 9 Burschen traten zum 10.Kirmesklopper an.
Es war mir ein Fest mit Euch zu radeln, schön wars ! Wetter Top, Trails jod, Pommes, jod, Kirmesbier jod, Mitreisende Spitze ! Was will man mehr !
Bis 2019 .....  



Vielleicht stellt unser Hof-Fotograf noch ein paar Bilder ein


----------



## H-P (20. Oktober 2018)

Super Tour und lecker Bier... schade das die Mechernicher nicht gekommen sind.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Oktober 2018)




----------



## ML-RIDER (20. Oktober 2018)

Kirmestour & Kirmesbiker & Kirmesbier
Alles Top, Danke


----------



## rlrider (21. Oktober 2018)

Ist schon echt schön bei euch in der Eifel. Freue mich schon auf den 11. Kommerner Kirmesklopper!!


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2018)

Grandiose Klopperei, die der Chef von den dreckigen Kötern, zusammen mit seinem Rudel da zusammen gestellt hat:











Meine Bilder von diesem fantastischen Tag auf dem Bike und der Kirmes gibt es hier:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DasLangeElend (21. Oktober 2018)

Und auch von mir nochmal,

DANKE für den schönen Samstag, schöne Runde, von den Kötern perfekt geführt, lauter nette Leute, bestes Wetter, Actionsportfotograf dabei, ... und dazu noch die weltbekannte Kommerner Kirmes. Was will man mehr.

Bis demnächst!


----------



## Handlampe (21. Oktober 2018)

Und dann sach nochma Einer, dat der Hubert nich der Fotofahrer vor dem Herrn is.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Oktober 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Grandiose Klopperei, die der Chef von den dreckigen Kötern, zusammen mit seinem Rudel da zusammen gestellt hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Super Bilder Uwe, Danke !
Schon wahnsinn was man aus einem funktionierenden Auge rausholen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Oktober 2018)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Und dann sach nochma Einer, dat der Hubert nich der Fotofahrer vor dem Herrn is.



Nein ! Neuerdings trage ich einen anderen Titel: "Übertoller Biker der sich gerne zanGt"


----------



## Freckles (22. Oktober 2018)

Ja, war mal wieder eine SuperKommernerKirmesKöterTour!  Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, vielen Dank dafür an Hubi und sein Rudel!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2018)

Unser Youngster in Pinkbike 





https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/16491260/


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2018)

* OktobAHRtoürschjen *​
 Da ist er also der Herbst. Konnte man letzte Woche noch angenehmen Temperaturen mit "kurte Maue" fröhnen so empfingen einen heute satte 8°C ... im Tal. Auf den Gipfeln der Ahr reduzierte sich das nochmal auf 4-5°C. Echter Herbst also ... mal gucken wie lange das so bleibt  Es trafen sich ob der einstelligen Grade trotzdem 5 trailhungrige Recken bei Altenahr. zu @gruener-Frosch, Steigeisen und Killerplautze gesellten sich die einzig brauchbaren Rennradfahren in ganz NRW: "Teilzeitjesus Oli" und "roter Baron Lars".  
​



Die Recken ​



Die Ahr ... nä watt schön ! 

 Zum warm weden dämmelten wir erstmal ein Stück weit den Hengstberg hinauf "hüahhh" ...dort geht ein lieblich Trailchen zur Pützfelder Kapelle ab. Schnell merkten wir wie verwöhnt wir von der Trockenheit der letzten Wochen und Monate waren. Man ist es gar nicht mehr gewohnt über glitschiges Laub & Fels zu fahren, also erstmal geschmeidig machen. Unten ! Also wieder hinauf ... diesmal auf den Mühlenberg. Das schwierigste hier war die Meute ohne Einkehr an Pommes Bude vorbei zu bekommen. Vom Mühlenberg gings ein verhextes Trailchen hinab nach Ahrbrück. Dort fackelten wir nicht lange und nahmen den nächsten Hubbel in Angriff. Der viel dann etwas größer aus. Wir mussten uns 300m in die Höhe wuchten. Dazu suchten wir uns eine möglichst geschmeidige Variante aus. Diese fanden wir am Auschsbach von dem aus ein Wegelchen bis hinauf auf den Steinerberg führt. Leider hatten zwischendrin die Holzwürmer wieder ihren kram auf dem Weg liegen gelassen. Ein wahres Fichtenmikado zwang uns zum Bikerdreikampf, tragen schieben stossen. Aber auch das meisterten wir. Oben wars ganz schön kalt drum zogen wir nach einem Foto von dannen. Mal breiten mal pfadig erreichten wir die Hütte am Schrock wo wir windgeschützt mal zur gewichtsoptimierung einen Riegel einwarfen. Im folgenden Trail braucht man mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad deswegen bietet es sich hier an die Fressreserven vom Rucksack in die Plautze zu verlagern ​



Baron am Mühlenberg ​



Wir gucken halt ! ​
 Die Rechtsvariante des Schrocks hält die ein oder andere kleine Gemeinheit bereit, für die ein oder andere Ecke braucht man schon einen kühlen Kopf. Die ein oder andere Sache lässt man besser bei den Verhältnissen, aber da bricht sich auch keiner einen Zacken aus der Krone. Hauptsache es kommen alle wohlbehalten unten an. Von dort aus "traversierten" wir hinüber zum Hornberg. Die Bierkastenrampe schaffte diesmal leider niemand , zu glitschig, obwohl der Baron recht nah dran war. Vom Hornberg runter wählten wir die flowvariante links herum. Lange nicht mehr gefahren ... auch herrlich so leicht durch den Wald zu schwingen. Angereiht nahmen wir noch den Lingenbergtrail mit, auch fein, oben flowig mündet er in ein zackiges Treppchen. ​



Frosch am Horn ​



Oli hinter Busch ​



Steigeisen kanns auch noch ​



Frosch am FotoFelsen ​



Oli meisterts auch ... ​



... und der Baron natürlich auch ​
 Da wir den "1000er noch nicht voll hatten musste noch ein Hubbel her. Da kamen uns die 200hm auf die Ditschahrdt nochmal gerade recht. Also nix wie rauf ... naja die Männerschnupfen der letzen Jahre ... es war noch nieee so schlimm ....haben die nicht vorhandenen Konditionsreste in den schrägen Stengeln dahin schmelzen lassen ... also gerade schnell wuchtete ich meinen adipösen Kadaver hier nicht hinauf. Egal ... man dieselt sich so durch. Ein letztes Trailchen noch. Den Seilbahntrail hatte Chef-Seilbahnshaper noch im Frühjahr "restauriert" ... die Erwartungen waren also hoch. Die Kehren liessen sich dann auch alle fluffig fahren .. ausser einer da hatte der gute doch einen Baum vergessen  Bei Jupp an der Latt der obligatorsiche Fotostopp und ein paar Weinbergstreppen später ( ein paar für uns fahrbar ein zwei nicht ) waren wir wieder zurück. Haben fertig ! Meinen Dank an die Mitreisende für den schönen Nachmittag !​



Baron von Lingenberg .. genau richtig .. lieber Fussbetrieb statt Faceplant ! ​



Der Frosch hats nach 435 Jahren auch geschafft  ​



Fotoklassiker ! ​



Desolater Zustand ! ​



Herrliche Aussicht von hier ​



 ohne Worte )) ​



Oli nimmts locker ​



Barönchen im Treppchen ​



Herrlich son Ex-Wingert ​



Eine hatten wir noch ​



Auch hier ist Oli nicht zu stoppen ​



Amen ! 

PS: gleichzeitig nutze ich die Runde um mein neues Trikot einzuweihen, vielen Dank toyota für die Inspiration ! Das wird ein Verkaufsschlager 








​


----------



## gruener-Frosch (28. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Tour und den (wie immer) kötergeilen Qualitätsbericht. War wieder ein schöner Samstag, gezangt haben wir uns nicht,  Falschparker habsch auch nicht gesehenAber Olli sollte doch mal seinen Druck am Hintern(rad) kontrollieren, siehste an der Stufe


----------



## Pete04 (29. Oktober 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 784109
> Habe ein neues Verkehrszeichen gefunden: Hubiverbot


Allein für den Wortwitz! Hupe ab!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2018)

* Wurzelbehandlung vom feinsten *​
 Heute gabs nochmal Wutzele un Waggesse satt ! Zwischen Monschau und Eupen gibts reichlich davon. Da kann man sich so richtig schön die Kauleiste locker und den Nacken steif fahren. Meine Herren war das ein gemetzel. Von Monschau aus gings direkt mal paar Trailchen hinauf, im Tal war es auch moins um acht viel zu kalt. Unten -1°C oben +5°C ... wenn das immer so wär. An Kaiser Karls Bettstadt vorbei gings gleich mal ins getümmel nach Belgien. Wenig später rutschten wir schon eine Rinne zum Getzbach hinab um diesem auf herrlichen Pfaden zu folgen. In Eupen bauten wir ein Rando-Trio ein, drei lecker Pädschje bevor wir uns auf die Heimreise machten. An der Kanzel ein super Enduro Trailchen dann folgten wir der Hill ... und zwar uphill. Dort bekamen wir nochmal die volle Dröhnung. Wurzel an Wurzel über Stock und Stein ... getragen, gschoben aber auch das meisste gefahren. What a gemetzel ! Das Finale fand dann ab dem Kreuz im Venn satt, dort den super Trail hinab gefolgt vom Val Mora der Eifel und als I-Tüpfelchen eine kleine Mutprobe zum Campingplatz. Da mussten die Mitfahrenden ganz schön leiden. Nicht nur das frühe aufstehen auch der Bikerdreikampf lässt den ein oder anderen heute Abend sicherlich gut schlafen ! Chapeau meine Herren, das war Belgien wie es leibt und lebt !​



Moins um acht im Venn ... die Frisur sitzt ​


​



Sogleich gehts hinein ins Gemetzel .... ​


​



Loveley Getzbach ​



I love it ! ​



Wesertalsperre .. och jet wennisch Wasse drönne ! ​



Herrlicher Herbstwald ​



Love it ! ​



Volle Brause an der Kanzel ​



Trailopa lässts kacheln ​



Loveley Hilltal ​



Würzelchen an Würzelchen machen ihn Marode ... ) ​



Gab auch mal ausgesetzte Passagen ​



What da Hill ! ​



Killerplautze im gemetzel ! ​



Killerplautze es möd ! ​



Und ab dafür ... Farben ohne Ende ! ​



Die Hill ​



Steigeisen im Abstieg ​



Radontreffen ​



Kreuz im Venn ​



Kleine Mutprobe heute bei den nassen Verhältnissen ​


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. November 2018)




----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2018)

Boah, Alda.
Das sieht ja mal richtig goil aus. Ich glaub, da will ich auch mal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommy88 (4. November 2018)

Haste ein neues Bike Hubert?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2018)

spitfire4 schrieb:


>



Wie immer Top 



Handlampe schrieb:


> Boah, Alda.
> Das sieht ja mal richtig goil aus. Ich glaub, da will ich auch mal hin.



Kommt 2019 nochma, ich sach bescheid 



thommy88 schrieb:


> Haste ein neues Bike Hubert?



Ne war nur mal geliehen um mal ein Gefühl für etwas "neueres" zu kriegen.
Hätt ich besser nicht gemacht


----------



## Handlampe (8. November 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kommt 2019 nochma, ich sach bescheid



Sehr gerne.

Hab mich von deinem Bericht gestern inspirieren lassen und bin im Hohen Venn wandern gewesen. Start war in Roetgen, entlang der Weser und des Eschbaches. Man, ist das schön da. Bin aber nicht so ganz klar damit gekommen, was jetzt mit dem Rad erlaubt ist. Das meiste im Hohen Venn ist ja leider mit dem Bike verboten....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2018)

Im Grunde darfst du da alles und nichts genau wie bei uns 
Über die Holzstege in denn Vennzonen das würde ich allerdings immer lassen


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. November 2018)

Ein klasse Filmchen
Sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## GeJott (9. November 2018)

Hallo  zusammen,

in der Tat ein feines Heimat-Filmchen 

Fetten Respekt! Ihr habt Euch das Ganze Tal bis zum Kreuz hochgewühlt. 



Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Bin aber nicht so ganz klar damit gekommen, was jetzt mit dem Rad erlaubt ist......



Grundsätzlich ist im belgischen Wald nur da Biken erlaubt, wo auch Radtouren angeschlagen sind. Beispiel: Die geteerten Wege im Hohen Venn mit den ganzen Kontenpunkten, wo auch meistens eine kleine Karte ausgehängt ist.

Ausnahmen bilden die von den lokalen Radsortvereinen reihum offiziell organisierten VTTs (Randonees) die meinstens sontags vormittags stattfinden.

Im Aachener Grenzgebiet werden die Gesetze auch ziemlich überwacht und mit saftigen Strafen geahndet. In Richtung Roetgen und Eifel habe ich eigentlich noch nie Probleme gehabt. Einmal hat mir sogar ein FZG der belgischen Fortsverwaltung großzügig Platz gemacht.

Von den Holzstegen im Venn würde ich mich allerdings fern halten, da verstehen die Ranger absolut keinen Spaß.

Bei Interesse an dem ein oder anderen weiteren Trail in der Gegend könnt Ihr Euch gerne melden.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2018)

GeJott schrieb:


> Einmal hat mir sogar ein FZG der belgischen Fortsverwaltung großzügig Platz gemacht.



Ist uns auch mal passiert bei Malmedy  



GeJott schrieb:


> Von den Holzstegen im Venn würde ich mich allerdings fern halten, da verstehen die Ranger absolut keinen Spaß.



Genau das sehe ich auch so 



GeJott schrieb:


> Bei Interesse an dem ein oder anderen weiteren Trail in der Gegend könnt Ihr Euch gerne melden.



KOmme ich eventuell mal drauf zurück, Danke Dir !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2018)

* Guiltytrails *​
 Freitags frei. Das haben eigentlich wenn überhaupt nur schonmal Studenten. Und der Dicke ! Drum traf er sich mit zweien der lernenden Zunft an der schönen Ahr um mannigfaltige Pfade rund um Schuld unter die Hufe zu nehmen. Sonne, wärme, buntes Herbstlaub legen schonmal eine romantische Grundlage für so Romantiksäue wie uns. So kachelten die Fürsten "Domi-Nix von und zu Ätsch" und "Der rote Baron von und zu Rahmenbrecher" mit ihrem Knappen "Der Dicke" über die hiesigen Trails. Diese werden normal vom Adlerhorst Wershofen in Schuss gehalten. Dort ist a) der Häuptling kränklicherweise ausser Gefecht und b) der Rest der Bande schon fast im Winterschlaf erstarrt. Da muss der Köter mal Schützenhilfe leisten und die Trails frei blasen. Gesagt getan..wir und unser Helfersyndrom da konnte man ja nicht anders.




Fürstlicher Wald oder ? ​



Da kommt er hinauf gekachelt ... der Herr Baron ! ​



Eins A Panöma ! ​



Ein hoch auf den Adler Häuptling der so einen schönen RHK-Trail erspäht und befreit hat ​



Der Herr von und zu brüllt den Knappen der Berg hinunter ! ​



Wir finden Trails im Wald auch viel besser als grünen Rasen ! ​



Hier hat man extra für die Jäger eine Reeling angebracht ​



Herr Baron dachte einen kurzen Moment drüber nach diese auch zu benutzen. ​



Da konnte der Herr Baron nicht an sich halten und ist doch tatsächlich den ganzen Stoppomat abgefahren!
Total kränk der Typ. ​



Der Herr von und zu am Adlersteig ​



Herr Baron hat spässchen ​



Überall Panöma ​



Hier auch ! Die Gummibärenbande ​



Ein schöner Spielplatz ​



Findet er auch ! ​



Und schon wieder Panöööma ! Esch gönnt gotzen .... ) ​



Hat schon wieder einer sein Stahlseil vergessen ! ​



Da kommt er ... noch ist alles gut ​



Der Zerstörer ! Die Strebe war seinen unbändigen Kräften unterlegen ​



Und wer darfs wieder flicken ? Der Dicke ! Fachmännisch wie man sieht ! ​



Zur Strafe musste er die selber Runde nochmal zu Fuss laufen .. tja ohne Fleiss ... ​



Den Knecht hats gefreut mit den hohen Herren nochmal Rädchen fahren zu dürfen
Bis zum nächsten male .... ​


----------



## five40 (10. November 2018)

immer noch? Deren Rahmen sind doch früher schon gerne an den Sitzstreben gebrochen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2018)

Drössiger halt 
Den Riss konnte man schon vor der Tour sehen, der Herr Baron fährt aber sein Material bis zur totalen Abnutzung. 
Hatte ich vorher noch grosspurig behauptet "Das hält noch ewig" sowars 20km später geschehen 
Neue Strebe kostet 150,- eigentlich fairer Preis. Aber der Herr Baron baut sich ( sobald er an die erste Millionen gekommen ist ) ein Altherrenbike auf


----------



## f_t_l (10. November 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da konnte der Herr Baron nicht an sich halten und ist doch tatsächlich den ganzen Stoppomat abgefahren!
> Total kränk der Typ


"Mein" StoppOMat hat Winterpause...
Aber egal, ich nutze den ja nicht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2018)

f_t_l schrieb:


> "Mein" StoppOMat hat Winterpause...
> Aber egal, ich nutze den ja nicht



Ich denke im Strava-Zeitalter werden da nicht mehr so viele nutzen.


----------



## Eifelbewohner (11. November 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da muss der Köter mal Schützenhilfe leisten und die Trails frei blasen. Gesagt getan..wir und unser Helfersyndrom da konnte man ja nicht anders.


Dankeschön für´s frei blasen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2018)

@Floorshore beim aa machen erwischt und nun zur Wahl des FDT

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2330338?in=potdPool


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. November 2018)

done


----------



## Pete04 (11. November 2018)

Ebbeso! Privatsphäre kriegste inne Eifel nur gegen Weidezaun, möglichst im KV-Bereich!
Datt Hinterlassen von "Erdminen" aber auch eine Spezialität des gemeinen Köters ist - woll'n mers mal nitt verschweigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Dezember 2018)

* AHRdventskrausen *
 


 Zack issat Jahr schon fast wieder vorbei .... die Tage mit brauchbarem Wetter wollen also wohl bedacht genutzt werden. Drum reisten wir heute nochmal zur schönen Ahr. Dort nahmen wir das allseits beliebte Serpentinen-Gemetzel unter die Stollen. Schön wars ! Top Mitfahrer, Trails sowieso und hin und wieder auch sogar bisschen Sonne gesehen. Rainer knackte die Krausbergtreppe, da hab ich wieder eine Aufgabe für nächstes Jahr ! Jaja so ist das man lernt nie aus ......




Belaubte Trails machten es hier und da Tricky 




 Da lugt er hervor ... Ätsch ! 




Robinator der alte Brummbär 




 Flutschi flutschi .... da kommt der Rainer angerollt 




 Robinator wieder ganz cool 




 Mark meistert auch die flutschi Stelle 




 Dann versuchten sich die Herren an der Katzley "links links" Kehre ... 




 Wurzelgemüse gabs auch ! 




 Mark im Element ! 




 Dominix janz cool 




 Do kütt däh Rainer och at widde aaanjebimsch 




 Zum Schluss krausten wir uns nochmal die 17 Kehren vom DarmTurm runter 




 Love it ! ​


----------



## H-P (2. Dezember 2018)

Der Rainer wird mir langsam unheimlich. 
Glückwunsch zur Krausberg Treppe und das bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Dezember 2018)

Och da unten wars recht trocken. Ja das hat er echt gut gemeistert 
Ich kriege zumindest schonmal das Hinterrad auf die Stufe, man muss ja noch Ziele haben


----------



## H-P (2. Dezember 2018)

Da reicht aber schon wenn der Reifen etwas feucht ist vom Trail und schon wird es kritisch.  Ziele sind immer gut.


----------



## rlrider (3. Dezember 2018)

HP, du bist mein Ziel!!


----------



## rlrider (3. Dezember 2018)

Bin froh das mich der Hubert vor die Tür gelockt hat, war ne tolle Runde von ihm und seinen Jungs


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2018)

H-P schrieb:


> Da reicht aber schon wenn der Reifen etwas feucht ist vom Trail und schon wird es kritisch.  Ziele sind immer gut.



Fährst du Nobby Nic ?


----------



## H-P (3. Dezember 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fährst du Nobby Nic ?



Ne, den Nobby ich hab Schiss.


----------



## Pete04 (4. Dezember 2018)

Runter vom DarmTurm, H-P hat Schiss...wusste garnich' datt Paul-Lange-Produkte so verdauungsfördernd sinn!
Hubert, die Planung für unsere pisönlichen letzten 500 Meta in 2018 laufen - ganzet Tech-Team werkelt Vorbereitungen
aus damit der grippejeschwächte Probant dem Titan ausse Eifel standhalten kann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2018)

Dem Titan ausse Eifel is wandelfähig wie ein Chamäleon .... anpassen auf jegliche Art von Mitfahrern er kann ... ok "schnell bergauf" er nicht nicht kann aber das ist auch was für Dünne ! Grippegeschwächt ? Die EInschläge kommen näher ... hier liegt auch halb Kommern keuchend und fleuchend auffe Couch ....


----------



## Stemminator (5. Dezember 2018)

Gude,
für wann ist die nächste Tour geplant? 
Würde gerne Mal mit fahren wenn das in Ordnung ist. 

LG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2018)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Gude,
> für wann ist die nächste Tour geplant?
> Würde gerne Mal mit fahren wenn das in Ordnung ist.
> 
> LG



Hast PN


----------



## H-P (5. Dezember 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Runter vom DarmTurm, H-P hat Schiss...wusste garnich' datt Paul-Lange-Produkte so verdauungsfördernd sinn!
> Hubert, die Planung für unsere pisönlichen letzten 500 Meta in 2018 laufen - ganzet Tech-Team werkelt Vorbereitungen
> aus damit der grippejeschwächte Probant dem Titan ausse Eifel standhalten kann.....



Noch schlimmer als die Männergrippe ist die Darm(turm)grippe.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2018)

* Das dreckige Köter Weihnachtspektakel *​
 Kaum zu glauben aber auch dieses Jahr hatt wieder irgend ein Strolch Weihnachten im Kalender vorgesehen ! Dieses markiert leider das dem Jahr rapide zu Ende gehen wird ... Grund genug nochmal die Kötertrommel zu klopfen. "Mit Grillwürsten kriegst du sie geangelt" könnte auch die Überschrift heißen denn heraus sprang ein buntes Potpourie der Bikerszene. Vom 6-jährigen Genussfreerider bis hin zum in grünen Kunstdarm gewickelten Undertaker sprang eine schlagkräftig formidable Truppe in die Hofeinfahrt.




​



Stolz wie Bolle der Köternachwuchs ​



Ist es ein Forsch ? Nein der leeven Pete .... wer hätt dat jedach ! ​
 Dabei freute mich besonders das man den Nachwuchs aka Jasper "..." und auch einen der legendärsten Forenbarden Pete aka Pferdelunge begrüssen zu können. Dazu gesellte sich Robinator, der rote Baron, Dominix Evil Ätsch, Oli aka the machine und Steigeisen. Sodann ging`s los. Um den Nachwuchs nicht gleich zu verschrecken wählten wir "die Seichte" Variante auf den heiligen Berg aka Trailcenter Altusknip. Dort gab es eine kleine Spielerei zu beäugen bei dem die ganze Palette an Fahrstilen geboten wurden. Killerplautze Hubi präsentierte den einarmigen Bandit, Turbo Ätsch legte einen "smoothride" hin und Robinator nahm die Freeride Line.​



Dominix mit seinem smoothie ​



Robinators Sofa wollt nich ganz so wie er .... ​
 Weiter im Text dämmelte man bis fast ganz nach oben um die erste Abfahrt unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Hier verweigerte zunächst der Nachwuchs die weiterfahrt. Aber ein Vater wäre kein Vater wenn er nicht stets einen Plan B hätte. Mit dem Double im Downhill konnte er den kleinen Ködern. Wir dann die Chicken Line und das Freeridemonster mit seinem Daddy was für Männer runter. Eine kurze Bodenprobe des Jünglings wurde mit "Erkundung des feuchtigkeitszustandes des Laubs" abgetan  so kamen alle auf Ihre Kosten. Nach dieser ersten schweren Abfahrt musste der Nachwuchs aber dringenst schonmal an die Wurstfront. Den Rest schleppte man weiter mit.​



do kütt hä anjerollt .. däh Laubfroschs Pete ! ​



Steigeisen im Genick ​



Ja wo isser denn ? ​



Da isser ! un Spass hat er ! ​
 Nochmal hinauf auf den heiligen Berg. Dabei rotzten wir die belegten Lungenflügel des leeven Petes mal so richtig frei. Wacker kämpfte er sich Rämpchen für Römpchen hinauf wie Jim Knopf`s Emma bei der Erstbefahrung des Lummerland-Vulkans. Einfach nit klein zu kriegen ! Däh dann waren wir schon wieder oben. Da gabs dann erstmal ne kleine Stärkung ... Glühwein und Stollen kredenzte der Rucksack ... Weihnachtlich ! Und dann aber hinein in die Abfahrt. Eine schön geschwungene Trailwurst glitten wir da hinab. Grinsen im Gesicht ist die erhlichste Bewertung eines Trails. Es war dann auch geschafft, die 500m in 2018 mit Pete und Pete himself ! Schnellsten musste für den Kötergeschundenen Körpa ne Wuast und ein Getränk her.​



Päuschen in Ehren kann niemand verwehren .... ​



.. Glühweinchen in Ehren kann auch niemand verwehren ... ​



... da kann er schon wieder lachen ! ​
 Der Rest folgte beharrlich der Killerplautze. Schneller übersetzer zu den Catstones.  Dort durchs Katzenloch .... keiner gewürfelt, hat die Killerplauze hier selbst noch im letzten Jahr im Loch gelegen wie ne Pflaume im Speckmantel. Spass allerseits also auf zum letzten gefecht. Wieder zurück zum heiligen Berg. Dort zielten wir den letzten des Südhangtrios an .. die Pizza. Zwischenzeitlich kleiner exkurs in Lampentechnologien und "wie schone ich mein Vorderrad" vorgetragen von Hr.Dr. Ätsch zu Whellie. Wir schossen ... und zwar hinab ... und zwar den Pizza ... wobei eigentlich müsste man den jetzt in "Lahmacun" umbenennen, wechselte doch das Namengebende Restaurant gleich nebenan die Nationaltität !​



Steigeosen im Kaltzenloch ​



The machine Oli am Katzenloch ​



Der rote Baron mit Leihbike am Katzenloch ​



Evil Ätsch überm Katzenloch ​
 Es war geschafft, an den erster Teil des Weihnachtsspektakel konnten wir nen Haken dran machen, nach der Pflicht kam nun die Kür ... Grillwürste, Ärpelsschloot und Bieä so liessen wir uns im heimischen Wohnzimmer nieder. So fand das Spektakel bei Sturzgeschichten aus der Vorkriegszeit seinen ausklang ....Herrlich ! Schön wars mit Euch ... das machen wir 2019 nochmal ... bestimmt !​



Schnell heim an den Grill ... mit und ohne Lampe ​



Das fahrende SOS ​



Aber jezt hinein ins Gewurschtel ! ​


----------



## Pete04 (23. Dezember 2018)

Kunstdarm! Waad aff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Dezember 2018)

* Klütten Kalle ... des Froschns neuer Kumpel *
 Nach dem alljährlichen Fressevent am 24.12 ... wie hiess das nochmal ? ... musste ich heute ein paar unzählige Kalorien wieder los werden ....also zeigte ich heute dem Klütten Kalle mal das schöne Feytal. Klütten Kalle,das ist das neueste Spielzeug in Hubis Garage. Nicht das der Froschn schlecht geworden ist aber hin und wieder freut man sich doch mal über was neues ... nach 6 Jahren darf man sich auch mal wieder was leisten ...manch andere wechseln ja Bikes wie die Unterhosen 




Herrlich das Feytal ​



Da ist das Ding ​



Kalle findets hier auch gut ! 

Der Kalle ist in Radon Slide Carbon ... jaja Karbon statt Kondition ...ein längst überholter Spruch im E-Bike Zeitalter. Treten muss man immer noch selber und ein E-Bike kommt so lange ich zwei Gesunde Beine habe nicht in die Tüte. Kalle ist zwar satte 2kg leichter als der Froschn, das verpufft aber jeden Morgen wenn ich mich auf die Waage stelle  Ausgestattet ist dem Gerät Top, Pike, Monarch Plus, leichte XM1501 Laufräder, 150er Stütze und komplette X01 Ausstattung. Damit bin ich dann auch in den Genuss einigermassen neuerer Technologien gekommen. Hatte erst bedenken mit 1fach da ich keine Rampensau bin aber mit nem 28er Kettenblatt vorne gehen 99% der Anstiege ganz gut. Wenn der Antrieb mal verschlissen ist kann man immer noch ein 46er Kassettchen montieren aber das wäre dann auch mehr als ausreichend denke ich.
​



Kalle und Hubi das Weihnachtswalross beim Kakusmann 

 Mit dem Froschn ging und geht natürlich auch einiges aber subjektiv habe ich momentan den Eindruck das mit Kalle alles ein wenig leichter geht. Das sind natürlich keine gravierenden Sprünge aber alles in allem ist das momentan schon sehr spassig was man mit Kalle abziehen kann. Der Froschn wird aber auch nicht zu kurz kommen, werde ihn in Zukunft für die gemütlichen Feierabend Runden mit ein wenig mehr technischem Anspruch nutzen.  Zum verkaufen ist er eh zu schade hat er doch Kultstatus erreicht 




Hinterradschonende Fahrweise geht mit Kalle auch gut.

 Musste man sich nur dran gewöhen das das Heck schneller rum kommt. 
 So genug Technik Geschwafel ... unser Köter Leitmotto ist immer noch "Trödde, ned schwaade !" Also gings raus in die kalte Winterluft. -1°C hatte es heute morgen, lieber maln Shirt mehr anziehen. Schön wars .. angefrorener Boden...paar nette Trails ... kalte klare Luft und ein bisschen Sonne ... biken im Winter ist echt Top ! Kann man nicht verstehen wieso manche auf so stinkigen Zwift oder Spinning Dinger verschwinden. Naja egal jedem das seine, bleibt im Winter mehr Platz für meinen dicken Astralkörper im Wald. Dann schaun wir mal was das Jahr noch so bringt ... lange ist`s ja nicht mehr ....wünsche Euch allen noch schöne Festtage !




Die spinnen die Römer ! ​


----------



## sun909 (25. Dezember 2018)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike 

Was gabs denn für Frau Schraeg tolles BlingBling, wenn das Gefährt für dich unterm Baum lag? 

Frohes Fest!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Dezember 2018)

Also wir ( Frau und Herr schraeg ) haben den Spass-Konsum komplett von Weihnachten abgekoppelt. Ich weiss langweillig. Aber wir sind beide sehr rationell veranlagt. Daher schenken wir uns Weihnachten und zum Geburtstag nichts mehr sondern wenn uns etwas gefällt dann kauft man sich das in Absprache, egal zu welchem Datum. Das mit Kalle war ein günstiger Zufall, hab ihn aber schon 3 Wochen  Der gute @spitfire4 hat seinen Keller entrümpelt, da war der Kalle übrig  Meine Frau hat sich vor Wochen schon ein neues Spielzeug gegönnt.

Die Kinder werden natürlich wie es sich gehört zu Weihnachten mit Geschenken überschüttet damit die Heiligabend so richtig schön durchdrehen  

Frohes Fest !


----------



## Pete04 (25. Dezember 2018)

Genau! Datt woll'n wir alle wissen! Der Verdacht erhärtet sich: Ne übrig gebliebene Grillwurst
wollt' der Spartakus der Voreifel kredenzen - da wird ihm die Holde abber Einlauf zum Einkaufspreis
arrivieren... Retour zum Bericht: Hubi, datt Pic 2 würd' ich dem Erbauer gegen teuer Geld
verkaufen, dramatischer hat kein Radon datt Licht der Welt gesehn!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Dezember 2018)

Reusper! Bin wegen überlagernder Berichterstattung getz "im Bilde".... In dubio pro Köteros sozusagen...


----------



## H-P (26. Dezember 2018)

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## rallleb (27. Dezember 2018)

Slide carbon 
Hatte ich auch mal. 
Viel Spaß damit, sau gutes Ratt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Dezember 2018)

Little fun in the sun 
 Was für ein Wetterchen heute ! Geht doch nix über klare kalte Winterluft und Sonne ...wenn man dann noch ein paar gute Trails und herrlichste Eifellandschaft dazu gibt hat man das Rezept für ein herrlich Touürschjen ! So kann das Jahr zu Ende gehen ... vom feinsten !​



I like it ​



Die zwei Radonauten im Rureifelorbit ​



Spielerei 1 ​



Spielerei 2 ​



Ihm scheint die Sonne direkt in den A.... ​



Der Dicke und sein Klütten Kalle ​



Leonardo di Cabrio di Rureifel ​



Is aber auch schön da ! ​



Der heilige Stein ​


----------



## Pete04 (28. Dezember 2018)

Ein Hauch von Laurel & Hardy! Nö, zwei hochgeschätzte Compagneros die die Gunst der Stunde nutzen durften,
ein Hauch von Neid sei Euch gewiss.... Schöne Männerrunde übrigens mit Vorher-/Nachhereffekt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2019)

* SylvestAHR Krachertje *​
 So .... einundreissigsterzwölfter ...die letzte Chance für 2018 nochmal die Kurbel zu drehen. Also nix wie raus in die Wälder. Wetter so: lala ! Ich so: reicht ! Staubfrei war es an der Ahr, dafür dann aber auch Silberlockenfrei ... die Chance ein wenig auf dem Sauf-Wanderweg zu radeln. Da hatten auch uns Bobbele und Trailopa Bock druff. Los ging`s in Altenahr wo wir bemerkten das man zwischenzeitlich die letzten Reste der Seilbahn demontiert hatte ... ob die demnächst im Bikepark Hürtgenwald auftauchen ? ​



Tunnelcam ​



Herrlich, die Ahr ! ​



Weitblicke an der Michaelskapelle ​



Bobbele am Trailausgang ​
 Bisschen einrollen auf dem Ahrtalradweg dann ging`s in Mayschoss hinauf zur Michaelskapelle. Allgemeiner Bekleidungs -und Panömastopp dann warfen wir uns ins Gemetzel. Die 5 Serpentinchen liessen sich trotz des feuchten Untergrundes gut fahren, bis auf eine  Das fing gut an ...weiter über DAS Stück Rotweinwanderweg schlechthin. Unterhalb des Schwedenkopfes stapeln sich im Herbst die Spaziergänger auf der Jagd nach dem nächsten Glas Rotwein im Quadrat. Heute: keine Sau ! Also locker flockig die Stüfchen runter und durch die Weinreben weiter zur Mosesquelle. Auch hier ein nettes kleines Pfädchen. Nix wildes, einfach spassig. ​



Hier kann man normal vor lauter Wanderer nicht treten .... ​



Heute alles tuffig ! 




Saffenhubi ​



Finde die Biker  ​



Ob Moses hier war ? Oder hat sich einer verschrieben und es sollte Moos-Quelle heissen ? ​



Wein ​



Knallharter Parkwächter an der Ahrkopolis ​


​
Da wir schonmal hier oben waren drehten wir über Pat Nöck ne kleine Schleife und waren nach ein wenig zähem schlammigem gedämmel an der AHRkropolis. Dort waren schon Partyvorbereitungen im Gange, wir hätten uns auch gerne länger am Lagerfeuer gelabt hatten aber noch ein paar Meter auf dem Programm. So stürzten wir uns in die steil feuchte Abfahrt. Gar nicht mal so einfach über die nassen Längswurzeln.​



Trailopi im Ahrkropolis Trail ​



Da rauscht er dahin ... ​



Viele kleine Würzelchen machen den Trail würzig ... ​



Immer locker bleiben Hubi ! ​



Ende Gelände ​
Eifelblick genossen wir kurz die Sicht auf Tal und Saffenburg. Herrlich, trotz verhangenen Himmels. Hatte irgendwie auch was ! Kurze Pause mit Riegel und Affenkottelette dann schossen wir die paar Kurven am Umerich hinab. Unten waren wir wieder in Mayschoss. Über die Ahr ging`s via Saffenburg hinauf zum Koppen. Viele Wege führen hinauf zum Koppen, viele ! Aber alle scheisse ) hier muss man von der Ahr kommend immer ganz schön Höhenmeter machen, dazu nassser Untergrund, dagegen ist Kaugummi geschmeidig ! Aber nutzt ja nix, ohne Fleiss kein Preis. Am Koppen machten wir die üblichen Spielereien. Uns Bobbele meisterte eine sogenannte Schüsselstelle, den Stein welcher Ihm vom Herzchen gefallen war hörte man wahrscheinlich bis Blankenheim poltern ​



Liebliche Ahr ​



Knoppenaction ​



Knoppenalternative ​
 Es folgte das Finale. Wieder ein wenig zähes gedämmel hinüber zum Schrock. Übliche Gaudi auf der Hüttn dann die rechte Variante hinab. Das hat nix mit den kackbraunen Hirnamputierten zu tun sondern dort kann man entweder links oder rehcts herum hinab fahren. Links herum erschien uns zu einfach daher wählten wir den Weg über viele kleine enge Serpentinchen rechts herum. Dort müsste der Besitzer des Ahrtals mal aufräumen. Zwei Bäume liegen da und an einer Stelle hat man den Weg geklaut. Trotzdem hatten wir unseren Spass. Die Ecke mit den Stufen war nicht ohne bei den Verhältnissen. Weiter immer weiter im Sinkflug näherten wir uns wieder Altenahr. Am Schluss forderte ein Stück über Schieferplatten nochmal die ganzen Kötereier. Waren aber dennoch erstaunlich "grippig" trotz der Feuchte. Eigentlich wollten wir danach noch ein wenig durch`s Langfick .. eeeeh Langfingtal ausrollen, da dort ein Unwetter vor zwei Jahren aber die Brücke mitgenommen hatte und wir bei 6°C nicht gerade auf Flussquerungen zu Fuss stehen liessen wir es gut sein. 25km mit gut 950hm sollten reichen für so einen Tag. Die Kollegas wollten ja noch feiern heute abend und nicht wie schlafende Hunde enden ​



Die drei von der Tankstelle ​



Ach du Schrock ​



Un nu links rum .... ​



Un wieder rechts rum ....

 Fein fein war das. Lustige, nette Mitfahrer, eine Hand voll Trails, tolle Ahrblicke schon ist ein tolles Touürschjen gedreht. Jetzt kann 2019 kommen ....Dank an die Mitreisenden für die kurzweilige Tour ! 


*Wünsche allen Mitlesern und Mitfahrern immer eine handbreit Luft im Reifen, sowie eine Pannen -und Sturzfreie Saison 2019. *
*Auf das uns wieder viele schöne Touürschjen bevorstehen .... *​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (2. Januar 2019)

Hubi  - Danke für den schönen Tag, auch für den Bericht in wie gewohnt sehr guter Qualität


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2019)

Neues Jahr neue Touren ... ich starte mal ohne Trails ins Jahr 2019, verrückt oder ? 
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17037​


----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2019)

Bin mir extrem unsicher! Die "Pferdelunge" trainiert!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Neues Jahr neue Touren ... ich starte mal ohne Trails ins Jahr 2019, verrückt oder ?
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17037​



Is abjesacht weil wegen Schlauchbootwetter !


----------



## sun909 (5. Januar 2019)

Ja, Shietwetter


----------



## DasLangeElend (5. Januar 2019)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2019)

*Auf des Bibers spuren im Ränschah-Land*

Monsum war prognostiziert ... lauer Landregen wars tatsächlich. Soll ich`s wagen ?
Ach komm was solls, hat die Eule aus Bonn mich doch schon als MiMiMi deklariert ... so liess ich mich nicht lumpen.
Lumpen ... Regenlumpen .... hab ich dann angezogen, bisschen MiMiMi darf sein wenn man schon im Regen loseiert.
Es ging gen Heimbach. Bis dahin schön mit Wind und Nieselregen in der Fresse ... so viel Deckung wie möglich mitnehmen drum alle Wälder zwischen Hüben und Drüben mitgenommen...viel gibs da nicht !

In Heimbach auf die Spuren der Bieber gegangen. Der Kamerad am Quellteich des Heimbachs is schon lange weg. Ein Imposantes Bäumchen wollte der mal erlegen, auf der hälfte hat er sich wohl vor Jahren aus dem Staub gemacht. Dann hinauf durchs herrliche Heimbachtal. Auch hier hatte der pelzige Kamerad damals einige Bäume gefällt.Immer schön durch den Nationalpark. Auf einer ausgehangenen Karte bei Hergarten ist mir aufgefallen das ALLE Wege die nicht als Radwege deklariert sind mit einem Radverbot Piktogramm versehen wurden. Wieso ist da kein Reitverbotsschild ? Wieso kein Auto verbot ? Ich fühle mich diskriminiert ! Nationalpark diskriminiert Radfahrer ! So jetzt habt ihrs 

Irgendwo im Wald bei Wolfgarten fand ich dann wieder Bieberspuren. Schien so als ob er frisch geknabbert hatte. Am angrenzenden Teich kann man auch sowas wie eine Bieberbrug erahnen .. mal sehen da werd ich später nochmal vorbei radeln. Wird den Naturaktivisten hier oben bestimmt einer flitzen gehen wenn die das sehen. Dann schnurstracks nach Hause. Nicht ohne 438 Pfützen zu durchqueren .. dementsprechend brauchten nach der Tour Bike und Biker entsprechend pflege. Nachdem das Bike gereinigt war durfte die Frau den Mann auch abkärchern ​




Vollkommen ökologischer Bikeständer .. .nur im Nationalpark ... muss man nur 60 Bäume fällen




Alte Bieberspuren bei Heimbach




Hubi & Heidi machen auch mal Pause ... einfach mal in den Wald hineingrinsen




Endlich mal wieder so ein richtig schöner Winter




Eifelnostalgie




Is auch schön hier !




Ich und mein Holz ... jam jam !




War auch kaum matschig !


Danke @DasLangeElend für den Arschtritt ​


----------



## DasLangeElend (6. Januar 2019)

Gern geschehen!
An der Mosel wars zwischendrin sogar sonnig, nur der Niesel am Ende war nicht nötig. Schlamm gabs natürlich heute kostenlos!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2019)

Hab' ich doch gewusst datt da wieder ein Vorstoß erfolscht! Sehr tapfer bei dem bedrissenen Niesel auszureiten, Reschpekt!
Achtung; Mann in Gefahr: Bei 'nem CC-Race in Skandinavien hatten fast alle Racer anschließend Dünnpfiff!
Analyse: die Pace führte über Schafsweiden, die haben sich über die mit Schafscamouflage versehenen Trinkflaschen
alle die Seuche eingefangen! Vor dem Trinken und Benutzen, immer mal datt Fläschsken putzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hab' ich doch gewusst datt da wieder ein Vorstoß erfolscht! Sehr tapfer bei dem bedrissenen Niesel auszureiten, Reschpekt!
> Achtung; Mann in Gefahr: Bei 'nem CC-Race in Skandinavien hatten fast alle Racer anschließend Dünnpfiff!
> Analyse: die Pace führte über Schafsweiden, die haben sich über die mit Schafscamouflage versehenen Trinkflaschen
> alle die Seuche eingefangen! Vor dem Trinken und Benutzen, immer mal datt Fläschsken putzen!



Drei mal darfst du raten was ich heute morgen habe .....


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Januar 2019)

Gibt so komische Tüten für den Rücken mit nem Schlauch dran


----------



## H-P (7. Januar 2019)

Ich dachte die Ureinwohner aus der Eifel trinken noch direkt aus dem Bach.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Gibt so komische Tüten für den Rücken mit nem Schlauch dran



Ja hab ich, für so kleine Runden ist/war mir das mit der Flasche aber schneller/einfacher



H-P schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Ureinwohner aus der Eifel trinken noch direkt aus dem Bach.



Ja besonders die Bäche unterhalb der Kuhweiden haben einiges fürs Immunsystem geleistet ... vielleicht sollte ich wieder damit anfangen 


Son bisschen Montezuma haut nen Kerneifler aber nicht aus den Latschen !


----------



## H-P (7. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Son bisschen Montezuma haut nen Kerneifler aber nicht aus den Latschen !



So kann man nach Weihnachten auch Gewicht machen.


----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2019)

War Bier trinken schon?

Hat früher auch geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Ureinwohner aus der Eifel trinken noch direkt aus dem Bach.


Aus dem Fass, H-P, aus dem FASS! Hat die Stimmung mal 'nen Knick stemmt der Eifeler Barrique!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2019)

Dann muss der Bender ein Eifler sein !


----------



## H-P (8. Januar 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Aus dem Fass, H-P, aus dem FASS! Hat die Stimmung mal 'nen Knick stemmt der Eifeler Barrique!



Fassbrause.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2019)

Nächster Versuch, diesmal Samstags
Schlamm & Co machen braunen Popo
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17072

Diesmal vertraue ich nicht so sehr auf den Wetterbericht sondern entscheide "auf Sicht"


----------



## Pete04 (9. Januar 2019)

Plitsche, Plitsche, Platsche! (Wir zitieren hier recht frei Helge Schneider - die Macht eines braunen Popos wird klassich unterschätzt!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2019)

Da hab ich mir ja ne schöne Suppe eingebrockt !


----------



## DasLangeElend (11. Januar 2019)

Hast Dich angemeldet? für welche Strecke?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2019)

Kurzstrecke, umbringen wollt ich mich dann doch nicht 

Hab gesehen die sind auch verweichlicht ... die lassen jetzt auch E-Mofas auf die Strecke


----------



## DasLangeElend (11. Januar 2019)

OK, vielleicht melde ich mich heut abend auch noch ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> OK, vielleicht melde ich mich heut abend auch noch ;-)



Mach das ! Wir sind schon zu dritt dort ... @spitfire4 und @Fliewatüüt sind auch gemeldet.
Zeit is mir scheiss egal ... alleine zu finishen ist für mich schon genug !
Aber eigentlich mache ich das nur wegen den Verpflegungsständen 
Bis dahin versuche ich mal einiges an Gewicht abzuwerfen um mich dann dort mit belgischen Spezialitäten voll zu stopfen ... Fressathon 

Warst du schonmal da ? Kann man mit deutschen Marathons nicht vergleichen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (11. Januar 2019)

Hab nur davon gelesen. Kenne aber den MillManTrail, das ist ja auch schon mal mehr als sowas wie Rursee


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2019)

Jo denke da kommst du schon eher in die Richtung. Bin den 75er Millman mal abgefahren.
Marathon in Einruhr kann man auch mim Rennrad fahren ... ebenso Daun ... Schinderhannes war ganz ok aber auch nicht vergleichbar ... in Rhens stolpern die Tretmaschinen durch zwei Weinbergkehren das wars .... Saarschleife ist auch nicht so schlecht fürn Marathon in D.
Da man in Belgien wohl den Sport mehr lebt kriegt man da anscheinend ganz andere Strecken genehmigt das spiegelt sich ja schon an den Randonnees wieder. Dazu sind die echt verrückt da...als ich 2013 das letzte mal da war hatten die ein Stück wie eine Art Klettersteig am Tro Maret entlang. Ob das noch drin ist weiss ich nicht aber das wäre in D undenkbar sowas.

Mal sehen wie es wird ... egal ob kurz mittel oder lang der RDHF ist immer ein ordentliches Brett ! Schon alleine wegen dem Untergrund ... da haben schon knallharte Biker aufgeben müssen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jo denke da kommst du schon eher in die Richtung. Bin den 75er Millman mal abgefahren.
> Marathon in Einruhr kann man auch mim Rennrad fahren ... ebenso Daun ... Schinderhannes war ganz ok aber auch nicht vergleichbar ... in Rhens stolpern die Tretmaschinen durch zwei Weinbergkehren das wars .... Saarschleife ist auch nicht so schlecht fürn Marathon in D.
> Da man in Belgien wohl den Sport mehr lebt kriegt man da anscheinend ganz andere Strecken genehmigt das spiegelt sich ja schon an den Randonnees wieder. Dazu sind die echt verrückt da...als ich 2013 das letzte mal da war hatten die ein Stück wie eine Art Klettersteig am Tro Maret entlang. Ob das noch drin ist weiss ich nicht aber das wäre in D undenkbar sowas.
> 
> Mal sehen wie es wird ... egal ob kurz mittel oder lang der RDHF ist immer ein ordentliches Brett ! Schon alleine wegen dem Untergrund ... da haben schon knallharte Radrebellen aufgeben müssen



Wenn das dem Tzween liest


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wenn das dem Tzween liest



Der kennt das der war glauib ich mal in Waimes ... oder @Fluxxxxxx ?


----------



## DocB (11. Januar 2019)

Au, da könnte ich als Ex-Einheimischer auch mal wieder mitfahren. Mein letztes Mal ist schon so 20 Jährchen her....


----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kurzstrecke, umbringen wollt ich mich dann doch nicht



ich sehe da keine Kurzstrecke 

bälljen war früher mitm trialer schon das beste, was man in weitem umkreis fahren konnte. nur beste Erinnerungen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Januar 2019)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich sehe da keine Kurzstrecke
> 
> bälljen war früher mitm trialer schon das beste, was man in weitem umkreis fahren konnte. nur beste Erinnerungen



Sags ja die "Bällijer" ticken anders, da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen 
Auch empfehlenswert sind wie gesagt meist die dortigen Randonnees. Vom Prinzip wie in D die CTF`s haben die aber einen deutlich höheren Trailanteil. Wens interessiert der möge unter www.gghf.be schauen, dort gibts auch schon Termine für 2019


----------



## aixro (12. Januar 2019)

Schaut nett aus....aber dieses Jahr noch nicht, wäre totales Schlusslicht....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Januar 2019)

aixro schrieb:


> wäre totales Schlusslicht....



meinst du mir geht`s anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (12. Januar 2019)

Oh weh, was hab ich nur gerade getan .... das werde ich sicher bereuen...


----------



## H-P (12. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir ja ne schöne Suppe eingebrockt !


Da bin ich Gott sei Dank in Urlaub.


----------



## sun909 (12. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir ja ne schöne Suppe eingebrockt !



Bin ich leider Hochzeiten (Fremd  ), sonst würde ich mich anschließen...

Mutig mutig, kurz ist ja schon heftig


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bin ich leider Hochzeiten (Fremd  ), sonst würde ich mich anschließen...
> 
> Mutig mutig, kurz ist ja schon heftig



Ja war bisher zwei mal da, jetzt noch ein drittes mal das reicht dann auch für dieses Leben 
Kumma damals ... als ich noch jung und dynamisch war .... mit Eierkneiferhose  











2013 war ich ganz schön am Ar.... da hatte es permanent geschifft !


----------



## Pete04 (13. Januar 2019)

Müsst es nicht heißen: "...da hab' ich permanent geschifft..."?! Wahnsinnsleistung, weiss man doch vom Mario datt
da permanent die Ellebogen im Geschäft sind...Ich platziere mich schomma als Groupie am Streckenrand, lasse reinbölln!

@jmr-biking  Jüüüürgen - der Hübi kramt jetzt auch inne alten Laktat-Memoiren!!! [email protected]


----------



## Pete04 (13. Januar 2019)

Wo krieg ich so 'ne "entmannte" Kettensäge von Stihl her, so ohne Blatt = doch Krach gar satt?!

Huch, Robinator plant auch seine Klinge in den belgischen Forst zu schlagen - da bin ich ja fast garnich mehr zu halten ein Groupiecamp zu starten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. Januar 2019)

Kann den Hubi doch nicht alleine lassen. Irgendwer muss doch auf ihn aufpassen. Ich bin es zwar nicht, aber ich als sein Schattengewächs muß doch mit.


----------



## Pete04 (13. Januar 2019)

Mad McPete meets Jurassic Park! Eh de dich verkuckst bisse Silberrücken!


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (14. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der kennt das der war glauib ich mal in Waimes ... oder @Fluxxxxxx ?



Der kennt das Alles und hat hier auch fleißig gelesen. Waimes, La Reid, Malmedy - ich hab sie alle gehabt!!! 

RDHF war extrem hart, da es bis kurz vor dem Start fast 48 Stunden geregnet hatte. Wenn der in diesem Jahr nicht zeitgleich mit Rhens wäre, wäre ich auch am Start. Hatte das aber zu spät gesehen. Die EBMC scheint es so ja nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> weiss man doch vom Mario datt
> da permanent die Ellebogen im Geschäft sind



Also in Belgien wird wesentlich weniger gepöbelt als auf dem Flachpfeifen-Marathon in Daun ! In B heisst es: Schnauze halten treten !



Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Kann den Hubi doch nicht alleine lassen. Irgendwer muss doch auf ihn aufpassen. Ich bin es zwar nicht, aber ich als sein Schattengewächs muß doch mit.



Achso ich dachte ich müsse auf Dich aufpassen  Deswegen hatte ich mich ja angemeldet 




Fluxxxxxx schrieb:


> Wenn der in diesem Jahr nicht zeitgleich mit Rhens



Rhens und Malmedy ist so in etwa wie Streichelzoo und Jurrasic Park 



Fluxxxxxx schrieb:


> Die EBMC scheint es so ja nicht mehr zu geben


Doch doch heisst nur anders: https://marathonmtb.be/
Die alte Serie waren auch nur 4 oder 5 oder ?


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Januar 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ich platziere mich schomma als Groupie am Streckenrand, lasse reinbölln!
> @jmr-biking  Jüüüürgen - der Hübi kramt jetzt auch inne alten Laktat-Memoiren!!! [email protected]



Entsteht hier etwa ein Marathon Festival Forum???  Ich hab endlich und leidlich den Absprung von so nem Quatsch geschafft, da fängt der andere wieder damit an. 
In Belgien kenne ich nur Roc d`Ardenne in Houffalize von 2017. Die 1520 hm im Rennstress haben mich ganz schön geschlaucht. Durch den hohen Trailanteil war das aber neben Saarschleife und Schinderhannes einer der schönsten Marathone, die ich hier in der Region gefahren bin.

@Pete04 : Ich kann ja mal in Weinsheim bei Stihl nachfragen, ob die alte Ware haben. Aber für den Eifeler ist die Stihl ja quasi der heilige Gral unter den Motorsägen.  Es gibt Sammler, die sich sowas ins Wohnzimmer stellen und die Sägen sind nach 50 Jahren und 100.000 gefällten Bäumen immer noch regelmäßig in Betrieb. 
Aber ich habe ja jetzt einen ramponierten Stahlrahmen, auf den ich zusammen mit dir am Streckenrand drauf rum schlagen kann, wenn der Hubi mit seinen Mannen aus dem letzten Loch pfeifend an uns vorbei rollt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Entsteht hier etwa ein Marathon Festival Forum???


Keine Panik ! Das wird ein dieses Jahr ein Ausrutscher bleiben ....dazu fahr ich zu gerne Trailtouren


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Januar 2019)

Na ja, RDHF hat so viel Trails das fahren die meisten hier im Forum auf ihren Trailtouren nicht


----------



## supasini (14. Januar 2019)

ich bin zu plöt - kannst du mal den Link zur Anmeldung posten?
- gefunden (über die FB-Seite)!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2019)

Müsst ich normal vor Ort Provision verlangen


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (14. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Doch doch heisst nur anders: https://marathonmtb.be/



Top! Da werd ich doch glatt überlegen, am 18.08. mal mitzufahren.
Der alte EBMC waren vier Rennen. Und Streichelzoo kann auch ganz spannend sein, Hubi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2019)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:


> Und Streichelzoo kann auch ganz spannend sein, Hubi!



Ja dann mal viel Spass ... 

Bin einmal in Rhens mitgefahren vor ewigen Jahren. Vielleicht mach ichs nochmal irgendwann mim Crosser


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Januar 2019)

Geplant als grosse Köter-Ritterfestspiele, kam es durch div. Umstände wie Hatschi, Sklaveri etc. nur zu einem kleinen Event.
Selbst den harten Eifeler Oberköter hat es erwischt. Tja da musste dann der noch härtere Rheinländer als Guide ran 
So trafen sich Boris, Mark, Andi, Bine und icke im einst schönsten Eifeldorf um zu schauen warum es denn da so schön ist.
Also ging es bei - 4 Grad los erstmal in die Sonne warmfahren.




 

Oben im Schatten war es schattig aber Spass genug hatten se



 

Der erste Trail. Keine Ahnung ob Boris da war verloren hat



 

Der Ersatzguide huldigte kurz dem Burgherrn das auch alles gelingen mag



 

Und ab in den Burgentrail. Hammergeil. Gut zum Ende wurde es was eng für mich. Deutscher Panzer halt.



 

Danach ging es auf einen  extrem schmalen Hangtrail der volle Konzentration verlangte daher Bilderpause. Weiter ging es die lange steile Schneise hoch.



 

Panomakurve. 



 

Trails gab es natürlich auch genug. Und was für welche.



 

Mark und Boris im Sinkflug



 

Bine im Flow



 


Andi 





Dann wurden se übermütig. Ab in den Steinbruch mit denen. Brauch auch ne neue Auffahrt.



 

Dann kam noch dies und das. Herrlich wars.



 

Traumwetter, Traumtour, super Kampftruppe. Sorry Andi ich bin so breit 



 

Hubi gute Besserung. Bes demnächst. 
Vidscheo kommt später.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Januar 2019)

Ach und die Eifel hat einen Greg Minnaar 



 


Sauber


----------



## Handlampe (19. Januar 2019)

Ich find das sehr traurig wenn man hier im Forum dann nur noch die Berichte mit Bildern sehen kann, die Touren aber scheinbar streng geheim sind. 
Zumal man ja früher auch zusammen gefahren ist...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Januar 2019)

Wenigstens gibt es hier regelmässig Berichte. Bei euch scheint ja tote Hose zu sein.
Ich war der Initiator und ich habe meine Gründe warum ich nirgends offiziell mehr was ausschreibe. Schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.
Ich habe mich ja fast komplett hier verabschiedet und gebe nur ab und zu noch Gastspiele.
Warum wieso ?  Ich sag nur Strava, eMofas, Kommerzbiker etc. etc. Egal gehört hier nicht hin.
Abgesehen davon war früher eh alles besser


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Januar 2019)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Geplant als grosse Köter-Ritterfestspiele, kam es durch div. Umstände wie Hatschi, Sklaveri etc. nur zu einem kleinen Event.
> Selbst den harten Eifeler Oberköter hat es erwischt. Tja da musste dann der noch härtere Rheinländer als Guide ran
> So trafen sich Boris, Mark, Andi, Bine und icke im einst schönsten Eifeldorf um zu schauen warum es denn da so schön ist.
> Also ging es bei - 4 Grad los erstmal in die Sonne warmfahren.
> ...



Das sieht nach Spass auch  
Aber als Oberköter würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen. Nur weil ich manchmal "ortskundiger" bin als andere 
Bin doch neuerdings zanGbiker  Hoffe die Köter haben sich geschickt ... die zanGen ja alle gerne 
So muss das aber sein, nicht lang rumzaudern raus inne Natur und Spass haben
und immer nen Groschen für den Abschlusstrunkt dabei haben 

Ich hab derweil mehr mit dem rechten Daumen betätigt ... bewegte mich zwischen Netflix und AmazonPrime  
Sone scheisse immer dann wenn man es nicht gebrauchen kann. Aber die hole ich nach, stand ja eh auf der To-Do-Liste 

@Handlampe kann dich in gewisser Weise verstehen, aber letztlich steht ja jedem frei wann er was öffentlich Kund tut. HIer im LMB hat man halt immer das Risiko das es entweder eskaliert ( 20  Teilnehmer und mehr ) und/oder das sich Leute total falsch einschätzen und abbrechen müssen. Das kann dann schnell eine Tour zum Fiasko werden lassen, da hat jeder seine Erfahrungen gesammelt und sich entsprechend umgestellt. spitgfre hat auch seine (andere) Gründe, sicherlich darf man sich dazu eine Meinung bilden aber letztlich ist es seine Entscheidung. Werde dir mal bescheid sagen wenn ich das nachhole ... dann haben wir viel Zeit das mal zu bequatschen oder auch nicht und einfach zu geniessen !


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Januar 2019)

Letztlich kann ja jeder tun und lassen,was er für richtig hält.
Putzig finde ich allerdings,daß man nichts mehr öffentlich ausschreibt,aber seinen Tourbericht der Öffentlichkeit 
demonstriert.Das hat Geschmäckle.
Tote Hose ist bei uns nicht,es folgen auf geheime Touren nur keine Berichte!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Januar 2019)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Putzig finde ich allerdings,daß man nichts mehr öffentlich ausschreibt,aber seinen Tourbericht der Öffentlichkeit
> demonstriert.Das hat Geschmäckle.



Auch das sei, wie du schreibst, jedem selbst überlassen. Gar nichts mehr öffentlich ausschreiben finde ich aber auch unfair, wir Mannen von der DIMB sind noch mit die einzigsten die mit das LMB beleben. Manchmal ist es aber halt so das man manche Touren nicht so breit ausschreiben möchte. Zudem war es diesmal soagr so das der Initiator gra nichts mehr gross im Forum postet. Das hat er nur auf meinen Wunsch gemacht damit ich trotz Krankheit ein wenig teilnehmen konnte. Das man danach Bilder oder Berichte postet soll einfach animieren, klappt ja auch manchmal siehe Tour nach Eupen. Bei Euren Trips nach Ainsa, in die Pfalz oder manch anderen Touren hat das ja auch niemand angeprangert. Freut Euch einfach über die Bilder und fahrt auch dort hin sofern ihr möchtet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Januar 2019)

Was ein Schwachsinn wieder. An Alle. Nur noch Bilder posten wenn vorher Touren angekündigt wurden. Ohne Worte.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (21. Januar 2019)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Letztlich kann ja jeder tun und lassen,was er für richtig hält.
> Putzig finde ich allerdings,daß man nichts mehr öffentlich ausschreibt,aber seinen Tourbericht der Öffentlichkeit
> demonstriert.Das hat Geschmäckle.
> Tote Hose ist bei uns nicht,es folgen auf geheime Touren nur keine Berichte!



bei mir ist es anders gelaufen, habe in 2018 mehrere Touren ausgeschrieben, o.k., evtl. etwas kurzfristig, wollte keiner mit (bis auf eine Ausnahme), muss dann wohl an mir liegen....
@Redfragle - ist das wirklich so, dass Ihr alle Touren (und ihr macht ja wirklich sehr schöne Tourberichte), über welche Ihr hier berichtet, vorher im LMB veröffentlicht habt? Und mit "dem Geschmäckle" - ich denke mal, dass keiner es möchte, der so einen Bericht veröffentlicht, damit etwas negatives zu erreichen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2019)

Hey Leute ... hab nen neuen Sponsor:





Es war noch nie so schlimm ....


----------



## gruener-Frosch (22. Januar 2019)

Da hilft nur morgens Honig und abends ein guter Obstler


----------



## sibu (22. Januar 2019)

Frost mach die Nase frei, also raus aufs Rad. 
Beim Nachbarforum gesehen:






Nur sollte man die Eiszapfen nicht abbrechen.


----------



## DasLangeElend (22. Januar 2019)

Armer Hubert... 
Pro Tip:
Adrenalin lässt die Schleimhäute abschwellen ... Da fällt Dir doch sicher was ein, wie Du schnell was Adrenalin freisetzen kannst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2019)

Ihr habt keine Ahnung wie schlimm mein Männerschnupfen ist !
Ich musste eben aufs äußerste gehen und mir in der Apotheke die härtesten Medikamente holen die es gibt:


----------



## supasini (22. Januar 2019)

Alles mal locker sehen...
- es gibt einfach viel mehr Kanäle, sich zu verabreden als früher.
- wir sind alle älter geworden (ich war noch U40, als ich hier im Forum meine wilde Zeit hatte )
- mancher hat auch Bock, allein oder mit ausgewählten Menschen zu fahren,
- manche fahren vielleicht mittlerweile auch mehr andere Sachen (nur technisch, nur CC, oder sogar Rennrad?!)
- berufliche und familiäre Verpflichtungen haben sich verändert, so dass Radfahren oft nur ganz spontan geht,
- ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2019)

supasini schrieb:


> als ich hier im Forum meine wilde Zeit hatte



Du hattest mal ne wilde Zeit ?


----------



## redrace (25. Januar 2019)

supasini schrieb:


> sogar Rennrad
> - ...


Er hat "Rennrad" gesagt einfach so!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2019)

Muss in meinem Spam Filter hängen geblieben sein


----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir ja ne schöne Suppe eingebrockt !


Dabei wollen wir doch in Vorbereitung dafür auch dieses Fahrrad nutzen (müssen)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2019)

Wie Vorbereitung ?


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. Januar 2019)

Ich hab mir zur Vorbereitung Schutzbleche gekauft ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2019)

Wovor sollen die schützen ? Vor Kondition ?


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2019)

vielleicht vor dreckigen trinkflaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. Januar 2019)

Streicht "Vorbereitung" - nennt es "Prävention"! Wenn RR im Spiel wird's meist schmutzig und mit Ellbogen!


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (30. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wie Vorbereitung ?


Und ich dachte, die Herren wollen auf schmalen Reifen die Arbeitsstätte erreichen um nicht nochmal so eine Schmach zu erleiden? Ich hatte da schon so eine Anfrage! Aber naja: die Ardennen haben schon so manchen Deutschen verschluckt!!! Ihr reißt das sicherlich auf ner Arschbacke ab! 

Ihr solltet vielleicht noch paar Gewässerdurchquerungen in Euer Trainingsprogramm aufnehmen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist der Robinator im Wasser unschlagbar. Der sollte da ordentlich Zeit gutmachen können!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Januar 2019)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:


> Ihr solltet vielleicht noch paar Gewässerdurchquerungen in Euer Trainingsprogramm aufnehmen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist der Robinator im Wasser unschlagbar. Der sollte da ordentlich Zeit gutmachen können!!!


Leider ist die Warche nur 10-20cm hoch und 10m breit ... selbst der Robinator der alte Räucheraal holt da keine Minuten raus


----------



## Pete04 (30. Januar 2019)

Flösseln iss doch seine *Kerndisziplin* - Lachs hat's!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (31. Januar 2019)

Pete, wohl dem der einen Lachs hat


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (31. Januar 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Pete, wohl dem der einen Lachs hat


Du sollst aber nicht nackt fahren! Das ist was für SiS!


----------



## Pete04 (31. Januar 2019)

Salomonisch: *Wohl denen, die 'nen Klapps haben!* Unterschreib' ich für Robin und für mich!
Alle anderen Vorerkenntnisreime wie "sich am Rapps laben", "meist am Schnapps nagen"
und "immer nur den Papps fragen" sinn damit vom Tisch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2019)

Funkdisziplin meine Herren ! Funkdisziplin !
Ich und Ihr möchtet nicht das mir Kopfkino das Mittagessen verhagelt ... ihr wisst ja wie ich sein kann wenn ich Hunger habe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2019)

Ums Dorf gedängelt ...

Der Männerschnupfen hat sich weitestgehenst verzogen ... jetzt heisst es raus in die Natur und irgendwas machen.

Der Winter dieses Jahr ist ein Traum ... Fernsicht bis dort hinaus ... mindestens 1500m






Da nutzt es auch nix sich in irgendwelchen Höhlen zu verkriechen





... oder sich unter grossen Bäumen unter zu stellen





Neues deutsches Maß für die Dicke eines Baumes: eine Froschnlänge





Die Schnorchelpatroulie an den Catstones





Mehr Frauen als Verteidigungsministerinnen braucht die Welt ! Uns Uschi lässt das Material der Bundeswahr verkommen und anstreichen ! Richtig so, das braucht kein Mensch ! Revolverbill in Washington und Moskau Inkasso kündigen derweil den INF Vertrag ... wo das hinführt wissen wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Schmalzbirnen von Präsidenten





Erkenntnis des Tages: seit es Zwift gibt werden die Trails geschont ! Da die ganzen Zwift-Weichflöten ja fein im Keller trainieren waren die meisten Trails heute "unverspurt" ... find ich gut ! Leute fahrt mehr Zwift ! 





Da sag noch einer wir Eifler wären nicht liberal






Apropos Eifel .. einen hab ich noch:





Bes demnähx !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (4. Februar 2019)

Ui, der Hubi hat fototechnisch aufgerüstet! Sehr schöne Bilder! 
Bin ja seit ein paar Tagen wieder bei Strava unterwegs. Ich fand es auch erschreckend, wieviel Zwift-Fotos es da mittlerweile zu sehen gibt. So gesehen wahrlich ein Glück für den Hubert.  Mein Rolle ist nicht zwiftkompatibel, selbst wenn sie es wäre, bin ich zu geizig monatlich einen Beitrag dafür zu zahlen. Hab ich früher schon nicht bei irgendwelchen Computer-Spielchen (Goldesel sei Dank) gemacht und werde ich jetzt auch nicht bei diesem virtuellen Radfahren machen.  
Meine Meinung habe ich ja letzten Winter schon dazu kund getan :


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ui, der Hubi hat fototechnisch aufgerüstet! Sehr schöne Bilder!


Naja das olle S5 hat den Geist aufgegeben, jetzt mit S7 unterwegs, den Rest machte Google Fotos



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Meine Meinung habe ich ja letzten Winter schon dazu kund getan :


#gooutandplay


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2019)

Ich bin von S5 direkt auf S8 aufgestiegen. So alle paar Jahre muss das sein. 
Google Fotos? Hab zwar gesehen, dass man da die Fotos auch bearbeiten kann, aber mich noch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt. Guter Hinweis.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Februar 2019)

Papi hat ein neues Spielzeug


5L Eimer reicht vollkommen für eine Reinigung
Vorteil ist das man son Eimer beliebig nachfüllen kann 
Oder man kann auch unten eine 2 L Pulle einschrauben

Getestet und für JOD befunden


----------



## RadTed (14. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Papi hat ein neues Spielzeug
> 
> 
> 5L Eimer reicht vollkommen für eine Reinigung
> ...



Super, gut das der Hubby so standfest ist,bei dem Strahldruck


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Februar 2019)

RadTed schrieb:


> Super, gut das der Hubby so standfest ist,bei dem Strahldruck



Ausreichend Kontergewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. Februar 2019)

Gibbet den auch in _*gunmetal*_? Feinet Stöffken.....


----------



## route61 (15. Februar 2019)

Die Musik hört sich extrem nach Joe Satriani an.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2019)

route61 schrieb:


> Die Musik hört sich extrem nach Joe Satriani an.



Warst ja nah dran 
Xtaker - Shinigami

ist irgend so ein gedudel von einer lizenfrei Musik Seite ... will ja nich das auf einmal Moskau Inkasso vor der Türe steht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2019)

* Aus der Technikecke: Lagertausch DT Swiss Hinterradnabe 3 Pawl *​
 Die Lager am Galopper zeigen nach einigen tausend Kilometern doch etwas Lagerspiel. Das merkt man wenn man versucht im Stand das Hinter -oder Vorderrad hin und her zu drücken. Vorne ist noch alles Takko, klar hier ist die Belastung bei einem Hardtail auch nicht so hoch. Aber Hinten konnte man doch deutlich merken wie das Hinterrad hin und her schlackerte. Aber Achtung: manchmal kann auch ein nicht richtig festgezogener Schnellspanner oder Steckachse den Effekt vortäuschen, also das auch kontrollieren.​
 Sodann ging`s ans Eingemachte --> Die Lager ! Der Ausbau geht, vorrausgesetzt man hat das nötige Werkzeug, mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick relativ einfach und schnell. Benötigt wird im Prinzip nur ein Spezialwerkzeug und das ist normal recht teuer. Für Pawl und Ratchet Freiläufe von DT Swiss gibt es eine Stecknuss mit der man die Freilaufverzahnung rausdrehen muss. Original kostet das schlappe 60,- und mehr. Nicht gerade wenig für Leute die das vielleicht ein bis zwei mal im Leben brauchen. Aber der Eifler ist ein Pfennigfuchser und hat bei E-Bay eine alternative aufgemacht. Dort findet man mit etwas suche auch was günstigeres. Ebenso halt auch für Ratchet.​
 Nun aber los, raus mit dem Zeugs !​



Als erstes runter mit der Kasette ​



Dann kann man den Freilauf ganz einfach abziehen ​



Auf der anderen Seite muss man die Endkappe abziehen, dazu spannt man die Endkappe im Schraubstock ein ( Lappen oder Schoner einlegen ! ) und zieht das Laufrad nach oben ab. ​



Plöp ist die Endkappe raus ​



Dann gehts an die Zahnscheibe, dazu benötigt man wie gesagt eine spezielle Nuss. ​



Diese spannt man im Schraubstock (richtig gut) fest und steck das Laufrad von oben auf ​



Dann ist der ganze Eifler gefordert. Man dreht nun das Laufrad links herum. Keine Bange da müsst ihr richtig schmalz anwenden, man sieht wie ich in die Backen blase  man bedenke die Zahnscheibe wurde Jahre lang durch euren Antritt fest und fester eingezogen da braucht es schon den grossen Hebel des Laufrades und einiges an Kraft um den zu lösen. Ich habe das ganze vorher auch etwas erwärmt. ​



So sieht das aus wenn man es demontiert hat. Ziemlich feines Gewind
Das Lager hat braune Suppe produziert, ist Fritte !​



Jetzt treibt man das Lager auf der nicht Antriebsseite aus. Dazu braucht man kein Spezialwerkzeug sondern steckt einen ollen Schraubendreher auf und dengelt dann auf die Achse. Man treibt quasi Achse und Lager nach unten aus. Nicht direkt auf die Achse klopfen denn die ist aus Alu und schnell ruiniert ​



Plöpp kommt das Lager raus ​



Achse und Lager ausgebaut ​



Lager kann man dann nach oben abziehen ​



Dann nimmt man die Achse und steckt sie in das Lager auf der Antriebseite. Das Spiel beginnt von vorne. Achse mit Lager nach unten austreiben. ACHTUNG ! Auf der Antriebseite befindet sich eine kleine Kante aus Alu aufpassen wo man also die Nabe auflegt damit man die nicht beschädigt ​



Blanke Nabe, alle Lager und Zahnscheibe raus​



Wenn man ihn schonmal draussen hat auch mal ein Blick auf den Freilauf werfen, sind die Sperrklinken noch OK ? Hier ja ! ​
 Alles Sauber ? Alles OK ? Dann kanns an den Einbau gehen:​



Das erste was man mit neuen Lagern macht ist ... AUFMACHEN ! Meistens ist das so das Lager ab Werk mit zu wenig Fett ausgelifert werden. Die kleine Dichtung kann man mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubendreher aushebeln und dann Fett rein. Was zu viel ist quetscht sich eh wieder raus. Passende Lager findet man zu hauf im Netz, ich habe 6902 RS in Edelstahl gekauft. ​



Als erstes presse ich das Lager auf der Antriebseite ein, dazu verwende ich eine passende Nuss. Auf der Gegenseite mit einer Aluscheibe Kontern und dann rein damit. Die Nabe kann man vorher noch ein wenig warm machen und fetten dann flutscht es gut rein. ​
​



Als nächstes Steck man die Achse wieder rein ( leider kein Foto gemacht ) und treibt dann das Lager auf der nicht antriebsseite ein, aufpassen das ihr wieder nicht die Kante auf der Antriebsseite beschädigt beim aufschlagen. Auch hier hilft warm machen ​



Da sieht man das neu eingepresste Lager. Jetzt kommt die Zahnscheibe wieder rein. Erstmal einfach per Hand eindrehen, Gewinde kann man ein wenig Fett drauf tun, dann knarzt es später nicht ​



Drin ! Den Rest noch mit einem Schraubenschlüssel Hand fest anziehen. Der Zahnring zieht sich eh noch beim treten fester. Übrigends kommt das Ding mit der angefasten Seite nach außen rein  ​



Nicht vergessen die kleine Hülse auf der Antriebseite wieder aufzuschieben ​



Freilauf aufstecken. Den kann man auch mal reinigen und fetten damit nix knarzt ​



Andere Seite Endkappe einfach rein drücken, säubern, Fetten nicht vergessen. VORSICHT auf der Bremsscheibenseite mit Fett ! ​



Letzter Schritt: die gereinigte Kasette wieder aufsetzen und festschrauben. 

 Damit ist der Austausch fertig und man kann das Laufrad wieder einsetzen. Wackelfrei und leicht laufend. Jetzt läuft der Aparillo bestimmt wie von selbst ​


----------



## redrace (22. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ebenso halt auch für Ratchet.



Kannst Du von mir haben! 
http://meik64.blogspot.com/2009/03/werkzeug-fur-dt-240-hr-nabe.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2019)

redrace schrieb:


> Kannst Du von mir haben!
> http://meik64.blogspot.com/2009/03/werkzeug-fur-dt-240-hr-nabe.html



Schon im Werkzeugbestand  für 16,- hab ich son Teil gleich mal mitbestellt, kann man immer brauchen und im Köter-Werkzeugpool hat das auch noch Verwendung für andere 

Fährst du denn noch MTB ? Wenig oder ?


----------



## redrace (22. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fährst du denn noch MTB ? Wenig oder ?



Generell wenig zur Zeit! :-(


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2019)

redrace schrieb:


> Generell wenig zur Zeit! :-(



Dann kommsde demnächs nochmal inne Eifel wenn ich wieder einigermassen fit bin, auch wenn dich mein Tempo zu Tode langweilen wird  oder ich sach mal bescheid wenn ich mit dem Dackelschneider zur Arbeit gefahren bin


----------



## sibu (22. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Aus der Technikecke: Lagertausch DT Swiss Hinterradnabe 3 Pawl *​


... ich weiss nicht warum ich jetzt froh bin, dass an meinem Rad Konuslager sind ...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Februar 2019)

Ich fahre erst gar kein Bike so lange das ich überhaupt einen Lagertausch in Erwägung ziehen müsste.
Sind die Bremsbeläge runter kommt das weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> ... ich weiss nicht warum ich jetzt froh bin, dass an meinem Rad Konuslager sind ...



Weil du damit mehr Spass beim fisseligen einstellen hast ?


----------



## redrace (22. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dann kommsde demnächs nochmal inne Eifel wenn ich wieder einigermassen fit bin, auch wenn dich mein Tempo zu Tode langweilen wird  oder ich sach mal bescheid wenn ich mit dem Dackelschneider zur Arbeit gefahren bin


Ich kann dich beruhigen! Nach 2 1/2 Stunden habe ich den Papp auf!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2019)

jaja ... mr. understatement ... nach 2 1/2 Stunden bist du wahrscheinlich schon 50km vor mir


----------



## redrace (22. Februar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> jaja ... mr. understatement ... nach 2 1/2 Stunden bist du wahrscheinlich schon 50km vor mir


Ich werde immer noch total überbewertet! Aber das glaubt mir sowieso keiner!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2019)

ACHTUNG INSIDER


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. März 2019)




----------



## jmr-biking (3. März 2019)

Das Training für den RDHF ist somit eröffnet.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


>



Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das ich gezwiftet bin oder ? 
Weisst doch: ich zanGe gerne


----------



## thommy88 (5. März 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Aus der Technikecke: Lagertausch DT Swiss Hinterradnabe 3 Pawl *​
> Die Lager am Galopper zeigen nach einigen tausend Kilometern doch etwas Lagerspiel. Das merkt man wenn man versucht im Stand das Hinter -oder Vorderrad hin und her zu drücken. Vorne ist noch alles Takko, klar hier ist die Belastung bei einem Hardtail auch nicht so hoch. Aber Hinten konnte man doch deutlich merken wie das Hinterrad hin und her schlackerte. Aber Achtung: manchmal kann auch ein nicht richtig festgezogener Schnellspanner oder Steckachse den Effekt vortäuschen, also das auch kontrollieren.​
> Sodann ging`s ans Eingemachte --> Die Lager ! Der Ausbau geht, vorrausgesetzt man hat das nötige Werkzeug, mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick relativ einfach und schnell. Benötigt wird im Prinzip nur ein Spezialwerkzeug und das ist normal recht teuer. Für Pawl und Ratchet Freiläufe von DT Swiss gibt es eine Stecknuss mit der man die Freilaufverzahnung rausdrehen muss. Original kostet das schlappe 60,- und mehr. Nicht gerade wenig für Leute die das vielleicht ein bis zwei mal im Leben brauchen. Aber der Eifler ist ein Pfennigfuchser und hat bei E-Bay eine alternative aufgemacht. Dort findet man mit etwas suche auch was günstigeres. Ebenso halt auch für Ratchet.​
> Nun aber los, raus mit dem Zeugs !​
> ...



So darf ich jetzt auch mal machen. Kannst es ja mal vorführen an meinem Laufrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2019)

Wenn der Papa kränkelt und viel Zeit zum schrauben hat, dann haben die Kinder auch ihren Spass dran.
Der nächste Bolide aus der heimischen Schrauberhölle:


----------



## H-P (8. März 2019)

Was sind das denn für Reifen, Schwalbe Magic Milupa?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2019)

Die sind von Hip


----------



## supasini (8. März 2019)

Da wird das Söhnchen im Kindergarten aber heftig gedisst werden!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2019)

supasini schrieb:


> Da wird das Söhnchen im Kindergarten aber heftig gedisst werden!



Das sind altbakene Einstellungen Martin. Mein Sohn darf auch Fingernägel lackieren und mit Puppen spielen. Wer meint man könnte mit sowas Orientierungen beeinflussen der glaubt auch an den Osterhasen. Und wer sowas seinen Kindern vermittelt ist nichts weiter als ein altbackener ...... Eifler  

Aber keine Sorge, mein Sohn hat ein tief schwarzes Puky mit Lightning McQueen Fahne


----------



## Enrgy (8. März 2019)

mach ihm lieber ne liteville mcqueen fahne dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2019)

Enrgy schrieb:


> mach ihm lieber ne liteville mcqueen fahne dran...



Kriegt er zum 50ten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2019)




----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2019)

Der Karl fährt nix mehr. Simulation ist alles!  Bin jetzt schon in Level 8.


----------



## daWutz (20. März 2019)

So einen Downhill-Hometrainer stelle ich mir schon spannend vor. Ob ich da daheim auch Protektoren tragen müsste?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2019)

Fullface auf jeden Fall !
Man könnte auch einen Schlammsprenkler und ein Katapult für die Airtime einbauen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2019)

* FiF - Frühling im Feytal *​
 So das Aufbautraining geht weiter ... mal gucken ob ich heute den Schnorchel frei gebrannt kriege. Moins um neune trat ich die Reise ins schöne Feytal an um dort die lieblichen unter den Trails aufzusuchen. N`paar nette Spielchen gibts da ... das Wetter war allerfeinst das konte ja nur ein feines Ründchen werden. ​
 Herrlich ! was gibt es schöners als so in den Sonntag Morgen zu starten ?


​


​
 Beim altbekannten Panöma Trail herrschte buntes Treiben !


​






​
 Der Eifler ist ja grundsätzlich Höhlen nicht abgeneigt  Eine Befahrung ist also immer ein muss !


​


​
 
Der Kalle machte sich hier extra breit ! Nicht einfach die Stelle zu knacken. Das erforderte ein hartes Kritikgespräch 


​
 Nachdem ich ihm den Kopf gewaschen hatte musste er noch für 5 Minuten ins stille Eckchen



 Dann konnte es weiter gehen, Treppchen sind immer spassig


​
 So sehen also Influenzer in der Eifel aus


​


​
 Ich swöre ich war es nicht !


​
 Dann gings über den heiligen Berg zurück nach Hause, nicht ohne Finisherfoto


​
 ... to be continued ...​


----------



## H-P (8. April 2019)

Der/die mit der Influenza hat dich bestimmt angesteckt.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2019)

Sehr schöne Bilder! Bis mein Schnorchel wieder frei wird, wirds wohl noch was dauern. Ich erkenne da eine Analogie mit dem Lebensalter. Mit fortschreitendem Alter, steigt auch die Anzahl/Dauer der Schnorchelseuche. 
Tierische Fette helfen nicht dagegen. Hätte also nix genutzt, wenn du den hinteren Teil auch noch gegessen hättest. Ich hab den Bienen ihren Kitt geklaut und Propolis draus gemacht. Da glaube ich jetzt fest dran.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Der/die mit der Influenza hat dich bestimmt angesteckt.



Nein das waren die kleinen Biester ! Es war noch nie sooooo fürchterlich !



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder! Bis mein Schnorchel wieder frei wird, wirds wohl noch was dauern. Ich erkenne da eine Analogie mit dem Lebensalter. Mit fortschreitendem Alter, steigt auch die Anzahl/Dauer der Schnorchelseuche.
> Tierische Fette helfen nicht dagegen. Hätte also nix genutzt, wenn du den hinteren Teil auch noch gegessen hättest. Ich hab den Bienen ihren Kitt geklaut und Propolis draus gemacht. Da glaube ich jetzt fest dran.



Verstehe ich das richtig ? Du drehst dir Popel aus Honig ?


----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig ? Du drehst dir Popel aus Honig ?


Ja, in 70%igen Alkohol eingelegt, wirken sie Wunder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (9. April 2019)

Hallo lieber @schraeg , ich war noch mal für Dich im Grabenland 




 


 


 


 

Bis blad !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2019)

Tatsache  in den meisten Kartenwerken kenn ich das nur ohne "hang". Egal wie es heist .. schön ists da ...muss ich auch nochmal hin sobald die Luft es zu lässt


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2019)

mitm hartschwanz über das wurzelmeer - respekt, wers selber macht!




schraeg schrieb:


> ...muss ich auch nochmal hin sobald die Luft es zu lässt



jetzt komm, sowenig hömes/kilometer wie an den gräben kannste im weiten umkreis nicht bekommen, das solltest selbst du schaffen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2019)

Ja das stimmt, die Gräben selbst haben quasi keine Höhenmeter.
Aber kennst mich ja Gräben alleine sind nicht genug 
Die Gegend hat noch Betonktrails usw zu bieten


----------



## redrace (11. April 2019)

Enrgy schrieb:


> mitm hartschwanz über das wurzelmeer - respekt, wers selber macht!



Da bin ich schon gefahren da gabs noch keine Federgabeln!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2019)

redrace schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon gefahren da gabs noch keine Federgabeln!



Was können wir dafür das du so alt bist 

EDIT: geht auch mit krummen Lenker (RIP Muschi )


----------



## redrace (11. April 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was können wir dafür das du so alt bist


Wenn Du nicht lieb bist, fahr ich beim nächsten Berg hoch fahren Kreise um dich!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2019)

redrace schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht lieb bist, fahr ich beim nächsten Berg hoch fahren Kreise um dich!


Sieh zu das die gross genug sind ... nicht das dich meine Federgabel beim ausfedern verschluckt


----------



## redrace (11. April 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sieh zu das die gross genug sind ... nicht das dich meine Federgabel beim ausfedern verschluckt


Bei dir sind die zwangsläufig groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2019)

Früher kannte ich mal einen ..... dem hab ich die Zeitung immer mal in den Briefkasten geworfen 
Der kennt mich aber anscheinend nicht mehr ... 
so ist sie nun abzugeben ... 
umsonst ... 
Andernfalls werde ich sie als Kaminanzünder benutzen ...
ungelesen !


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2019)

Du hast doch jeschpingst! So makellos kommt kein Papier daher!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2019)

*Bunkertour am Karfreitag *​
 Was für ein Feiertagswetter. Da muss man ja raus ... für uns stand heute eine Bunkertour auf dem Programm. Ab Simonskall wollten wir so ein paar alte Relikte aus dem WW2 abfahren und natürlich auch Trails gepaart mit der Klasse Nordeifellandschaft geniessen. Es fanden sich nebenen "Baronin zu Kurbelquäler" die Haudegen "Robin von Spalter", "Manni die Spitzkehre", "Reinardiva" und "Killerplautze Hubi" ein. So dann ging`s los ... ​
 Zwischen den Bikeparkpisten schoben wir uns hinauf auf den Ochsenkopf. Dort gabs ein Bunkertrailchen zu bestaunen.


​


​


​
 Entlang des Ochenkopfwegs finden sich immer wieder alte Relikte aus dem WW2, so die Fundstelle von R.Cahow. Unglaublich den hat man erst 2000 bei Bauarbeiten gefunden, gestorben ist er hier oben 1944. Nur 28 Jahre alt ist er geworden ...


​


​


​
 Im Todtenbruch kam echtes Vennfeeling auf. Es ging über Holzstege. Nicht zu empfehlen bei Nässe. Heute alles TippiToppi ! Unglaublich sogar hier oben im Morast haben die Deutschen Bunker gebaut


​
 Weiter im Text. Es stand ein lecker Trailchen an. Der Hasselbach(hang)graben ist einer der längsten Trails in der Eifel die ich so kenne. Nicht besonders herausfordernd aber spassig verläuft er über 6km mit seichtem Gefälle entlang des Wassergrabens.


​


​
 Nachdem uns dieses Trailband ausgespuckt hatte buchsierten wir uns ein klein wenig hinauf und surften nochmals die Holzstege im Struffelt ab. Herrlich ... Heide, Holzsteg, Sonne !


​


​
 Nach einer kurzen Riegelpause warfen wir uns in die knackig zackige Abfahrt nach Roetgen. Herrliches Teil ! Hier kam "Manni die Soitzkehre" voll auf seine Kosten. Der Baronin musste geleit gegeben werden startete sie doch hier und da einen Ausbruchsversuch. Doch die Burschen sorgten schon dafür das die Gruppe zusammen blieb und alle wohlbehalten unten ankamen.


​


​
 Nun waren wir ziemlich im Loch ... also unten mein ich ! Also mussten wir wieder rauf ...rauf auf den Schleebachgraben. Auf dem Weg ein bisschen Romantiktrail, ein knackiges Anstiegelchen und dann surften wir den Schleebachgraben ab. Hier keine Bilder aufgrund der Verwechslungsgefahr zum Hasselbachgraben  Wir näherten uns einem weiteren Highlight ... dem Hubertusweg ! Echt geil ! Total stupide dämmelt man durch den Wald auf einem 6m breiten Schotterweg ! Super ... aber ich musste hier einfach vorbei )


​
 Ab Lammersdorf nahmen wir Lunte auf ... und zwar auf den Westwallwanderweg. Diesen fanden wir nach einer kurzen spassigen Abfahrt am Steinbruch in Bickerath. Also rauf auf das 50cm schmale Betontrailband.


​


​


​
 Ausgespuckt hat uns dieser Betonkktrail kurz vor Simmerath...Zeit zur Entspannung ... Zeit für Bikeyoga !


​






​


​


​
 Danach waren wir so fertig da musste erstmal beim Bäcker in Simmerath ein Tankstopp her 


​
 Nachdem die Kolonien wieder den Weg auf die Hüften gefunden haben konnts weitergehen. Zielstrebig suchten wir den Weg nach Huppenbroich um dort einen alten Downhill hinab zu brechen. Was für ein Spass ! 


​


​


​
 Nach dem wir einen weiteren Bunker im Buhlert besichtigt hatten folgten wir einem Wildschweintrail ... dieser spuckte uns an seiner S6 Stelle aus die nur ganz wenige gefahren sind


​




Reinardiva wollte nicht fahren, ihm war schon der Absatz an den Stilettos abgebrochen 


​
 Danach kam nochmal was aus der Kategorie Spass. Zwei lecker Trailchen brachten uns zurück nach Simonskall. Leider hab ich vor lauter Spass vergessen Bilder zu machen. Egal .. Herrlich war dat ! Meine Herren .. und Damen ... was für ein schöner Tag ! Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer für die kurzweilige Unterhaltung ... das war richtig spitze mit Euch !​


​


----------



## daWutz (19. April 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. April 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Baronin musste geleit gegeben werden startete sie doch hier und da einen Ausbruchsversuch. Doch die Burschen sorgten schon dafür das die Gruppe zusammen blieb und alle wohlbehalten unten ankamen.​


​Na ja so ganz hat es aber nicht geklappt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2019)

*Saisoneröffnung
Trailpark Kommern *​
Heute eröffneten der Domme und der Dicke die Saison im Trailpark Kommern
Herrlich war das da konnten uns auch ein paar Schäuerchen nicht aufhalten​
Domme musste erstmal seinen Spieltrieb ausleben 



​

​
Insgesamt 5 mal haben wir am Kreuz angeschlagen



​

Ne Kaffepause am Piratenschiff haben wir auch gemacht



​
Am Ende hatte der dicke ganz schön braune Hose. Man sieht zwar auf dem Foto nicht wie steil das ist aber in meinem Gesicht schon ...



​
Herrlicher Samstagnachmittag ! ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daWutz (27. April 2019)

Die Brandspuren da oben haben schon den ein oder anderen Trail "freigelegt". Dafür hatte ich beim letzten Mal Probleme, einen Weg zu finden (da war es aber auch dunkel), da alles irgendwie gleich aussieht, ohne Bewuchs.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2019)

Dann machen wir demnächst mal einen Streifzug durch den Trailpark


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2019)

* Zwei Burgen, Kettestrüch un jede Menge Gegend ! *​
 Der Maifeiertag bietet sich immer für ein zünftig Touürschjen an. Viele die sonst per Pedes unterwegs ist betreiben den Abend zu vor ja komatöse Flüssigkeitszufuhr. Das sorgt am Folgetag für freie Trails. Dazu gabs herrlichstes Wetter, perfekte Vorraussetzungen also. So fanden sich drei Recken (m/w/d) zum fröhlichen Trailgedengel ein. Baronin zu Kurbelquäl, Robinator und Killerplautze starteten ab Schleiden. Lockeres einrollen über Rad -und Feldwege. Moch recht frisch wegen "dem Mix aus Sonne und Wolken" )) ​
 Der erste Trail war noch ein recht einfaches Waalwegelchen bei Blumenthal, dann schoben wir uns paar hm hinauf um ein lecker Serpentinenpfad. Die 7 Kehren machten Spass. Auch ohne hochtrabenden Trailnamen. Ich taufe ihn "Die 7 Kehren der Knechte zu Wollenberg".​


​


​
 Es dauerte nicht lange und wir befanden uns im nächsten Anstieg. Hier galt es eine fiese Schieberampe zu umfahren. Das gelang uns auch mittels einer fiesen Treterampe. Oben war wir dann in besagtem Wollenberg. Dort wartete das nächste Trailspektakel auf uns. Ein paar Kehren spuckten uns auf eine Wurzelpiste aus. Herrliches gedängel !​


​


​
 Schon wieder unten ! Mist ! Der nächste Anstieg war von der lieblichen Sorte. Ok bis auf die Passage mit dem knöchelhohen Matsch, aber was will man machen wenn man "Radwegphobie" hat. ​


​


​
 Oben waren wir dann an der wilden Burg, Herrliches fleckchen Erde. Diese wurde auch genau inspiziert​


​


​


​
 Der folgende Trail war auch ein feiner. Ok früher mal besser aber immer noch fluffig flowig. Im Anschluss schoben wir noch eine extra extra Landschaftsbildschleife nach.​


​


​


​
 So ... weiter im Programm. Hinauf. Ein steiles Hügelchen später näherten wir uns dem nächsten Trailspektakel. Wir schossen den urigen Wurzelpfad zurück nach Reifferscheid hinab. Herrlich. Klütten Kalle im Element !​


​


​
 Da wir schonmal in Reifferscheid waren stürmten wir auch hier die Burg. Das gestaltete sich über den Kotzstein ... eh Kopfsteinpflasterweg recht zäh. Aber es ging. Und wir wurden entlohnt mit traumhaftem Ausblick und schmucken Gässchen. Und einem Pfädchen zur Grotte​


​


​


​
 Bis zurück nach Blumenthal reihten wir immer wieder kleinere feine Pfädchen aneinander. Hier gab es auch eine eigentlich unfahrbare Schlüsselstelle die selbst der Robinator nur im zweiten Anlauf schaffte. Und das mit ohne Umsetzen !​


​
 So ... jetzt ging`s endlich nochmal hinauf. Wir Sünder nahmen den Weg hinauf zum Sündentempelchen, sündigten jedoch dort eher nicht und fröhnten dem Trailspass. Und der Sonne und den herrlichen Ausblicken.​


​


​


​
 Ein letztes aml hinauf ! Erhlich ...aber manchmal geht`s nach hinauf auch mal hinauf. Wir buchsierten uns das zähe Gelumpe bis nach Bronsfeld hinauf. Hier erschlich ich mir eine Zwangspause um die herrlichen Wiesen voll mit "Kettestrüch" zu fotonieren​


​


​
 Dann war aber gut mit oben und es ging wieder nach unten. Volle granate schossen wir ein einfaches Trailchen nach Schleiden hinab. Herrlich auch mal die Bremse zu schonen. Nach kurzem Stop auf dem Pumptrack am Sportplatz gönnten wir uns zum Abschluss ein lecker Eis ! Fein Fein !​


​
 Watt ein schönes gemetzel. Mit herrlichen Aussichten auf 100% Eifellandschaft. Der Mai ist echt der beste Zeitpunkt um hier oben eine Runde zu drehen. Geilomat ^2. Mein Dank an die Mitfahrenden für die kurzweilige Unterhaltung !​


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Mai 2019)

Das war ja bei mir umme Ecke. Schön da ne


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2019)

Ne alles scheisse ! Scheiss Landschaft, Scheiss Trails ... wei gar nicht wie man son Schrott da fahren kann


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Mai 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> ​




Top


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2019)

Wenn du nochmal mitfährst halt ich Dich auch mal so lieb


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2019)

*DIMB Aktivtour Ahr - Zwei Jahreszeitentour*

So heuer war ich zur DIMB Aktivtour an der Ahr geladen. Die IG Rhein / Sieg veranstaltet dort jedes Jahr ein feines 3 Tageprogramm mit jede Menge Trails und gestolper. Da lass ich mich nicht zwei mal bitten und reise selbstverständlich an.

Aber eigentlich war heute morgen erstmal Schneemann bauen angesagt... also um 7 Uhr noch schnell mal in den Schnee





Dann reiste ich an die Ahr. Das gefährlichste am heutigen Tage war die Anreise. Auf der Höhe lag so viel Schnee das sich die Bäume bogen und teilweise auch schon auf die Strasse fielen. Die Kombi Laub + Nassschnee war dem ein oder anderen zu viel. Nachdem das geschafft war drehten wir eine feine Runde. Dabei nahmen wir uns auch reichlich Zeit für Stolperübungen. Kaffe, Kuchen, Sonne und die super Truppe rundeten den Tag ab. Perfecto !

Leider hab ich dabei fast vergessen Bilder zu machen, daher gibs hier mal nur eines. Der Bärentrail ist geboren





Schönen Dank und schöne Grüße an die Mitfahrenden, das war spitze mit Euch !

​


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2019)

Beim moppelig Grünen iss mer ganz zugetan, fröschlich isse Identität klaro - beim Russen unn Chines' ackern meine Datenbanken noch...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2019)

Kumma, so sieht der Trail aus der Luft aus welchen wir Samstag als letztes gefahren sind:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbewohner (6. Mai 2019)

...ja Video ist echt super geworden. Die Aufnahmen sind zum größten Teil von Traileddy (Drohne) und meiner Tochter, die das Video auch geschnitten hat.
Wenns Euch gefällt, lasst mal einen Stern da


----------



## f_t_l (6. Mai 2019)

Klasse Video


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Mai 2019)

Mega


----------



## H-P (7. Mai 2019)

Von unserem Vinschgau Urlaub stehen gleich zwei zur Auswahl für das Foto des 
Tages.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2019)

Was zahlst du ?


----------



## H-P (7. Mai 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was zahlst du ?



Habt ihr schon Euro in der Eifel?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2019)

Die kann ich bei uns auf der Bank gegen Mettwürste tauschen ist kein Problem


----------



## Eifelbewohner (7. Mai 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Euro in der Eifel?


Done!     
...ich nehm auch


----------



## H-P (7. Mai 2019)

Eifelbewohner schrieb:


> Done!
> ...ich nehm auch



Danke, es gibt aber nur Mettwurst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2019)

*AKTION RETTET DEN POLLER !*

Heute kamen wir an einem armen verweisten Poller vorbei. Schon lange rämmelt sich niemand mehr an ihm das Knie, kaum noch ruft jemand "Polleeeer" ... das muss doch nicht so bleiben .... wer hat ein Herz und schlägt mal wieder aus voller fahrt sein Schienbein an ?





 ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2019)

H-P schrieb:


>




So her mit de Mettwürscht


----------



## H-P (8. Mai 2019)

Bei der nächsten Tour.

Danke an alle, hat geklappt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2019)

Verdient


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2019)

* Auf der Suche nach dem Eifelgold *​
 So, heute wollte ich Dünnbrettbohrer nochmal ein etwas dickeres Brettchen bohren. Nach dem längsten Männerschnupfen der Menschheitsgeschichte war es seit die 1000er Marke zu durchbrechen (also 1km hoch). Dazu eignen sich die Hubbel der Eifel nahezu perfekt. Es gibt sie von zärtlich bis dominant  Aber halt, der Plan hatte einen Haken ... es ist Muttertag. Nun muss der Papi wohl zur Frühschicht ausrücken. So rollte das heimische Garagentor um Punkt 6 Uhr nach oben ...4,5°C ... na dann mal los.​
 Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm ...hier sind selbst die Vögelein noch am pennen


​
 Auf der Höhe kriegt die Wolkendecke fetzen


​
 Ein Trailchen weiter ....


​
 .... bin ich schon in Gemünd. Sonntags um halb 7 Uhr pennt hier auch noch alles


​
 Direkt hinter Gemünd geht`s in den Nationalpark Eifel. Das Epizentrum der Bikeverbote hier rum. Unglaublich wenn man mal die Karte studiert was man hier noch mit dem Fahrrad befahren darf. Egal ... ich bin ja eh unchristlich zu unchristlicher Zeit unterwegs...das stört weder Hase noch Igel


​
 Im Nationalpark gibt es schon liebliche Plätze ... so richtig was für Romantiksäue


​


​
 Die Rinder sind auch fast alle noch am dösen ... die denken sich bestimmt auch "Der Dicke da hinten hat voll den Pfeil im Schädel !"


​
 Nach einem ganz schönen Brett von Anstieg bin ich am Modenhübel. Garant für Panöööma


​


​
 Ich rolle rüber ... rüber zum dunkelsten Kapitel der deutschen Geschichte. In Burg Vogelsang wollte Adolf seine Elite züchten. Immer wieder ein komisches Gefühl durch das Tor zu radeln ...


​
 Die Aussicht vom Infopunkt kann sich sehen lassen


​
 40 Mio Euro hat die Sanierung der Burg verschlungen ... anderswo haben Kommunen kein Geld mehr und schliessen Spielplätze und hier pumpt man Millionen in alte Nazi Scheisse ! Komische Welt ist das geworden


​
 Dazu kommt das sich auch heutzutage allerlei braunes Gesindel rund um die Burg tummelt. Prima hat man ja einen tolle Pilgerstätte für die braune Pampe in unserem Land geschaffen. Top investiert das Geld ! (Ironie=Aus)


​
 Die Gegend hier oben ist schon grandios, aber hier hatte es nur noch 3°C ...brrr ... wech hier


​
 Noch so ein Überbleibsel des 2. Weltkrieges ist Wollseifen. Seit dem 12. Jahrhundert existierte hier eine Ortschaft, 1946 musste der Ort geräumt werden. Die Besatzungsmächte beanspruchten das Gebiet für sich als Übungsplatz. Drei Wochen hatten die 500 Einwohner Zeit irgend wo anders unter zu kommen ... 


​
 Übrig geblieben ist neben der alten Schule nur noch die Kirche. Sie wurde seit dem die Militärs hier oben nicht mehr üben wieder ein wenig saniert.


​


​
 Weiter gehts hinab zur alten Sauermühle ... die steht nicht mehr, war Einsturzgefährdet da hat man sie ganz Platt gemacht. Auf dem Weg dorthin finde ich ein wenig Eifelgold. Dem Ginster war ansonsten hier oben wahrscheinlich noch zu kalt im Mai. Kaum was am blühen...kommt bestimmt noch Ende nächster Woche.


​


​
 Auf dem Weg hinab nehme ich noch ein kleines leckeres Trailchen mit. Nichts schweres, am Ende eine nette Kurve die sich gut eignet um versetzen zu üben


​
 Der nächste Anstieg war so richtig schön ... zäh ... nicht steil aber lang und voll mit Matschepampe. Ett kütt wie et kütt ...oben war ich wieder in der Dreiborner Hochfläche. Auch hier steuerte ich ein altbekanntes sumpfiges Pfädchen an...was ein Gespränkel


​
 Wenigstens die Apfelbäume blühen hier oben schon


​
 Es geht nach Hause. Über die Höhen finde ich den Weg zurück nach Gemünd. Nicht ohne ein liebliches Abfahrtsintermezzo mit lieblichen Serpentinen


​
 Noch ein bisschen Kultur ....


​
 ... der guckt schon ganz böse, jetz aber nix wie Heim !


​
 Ein lieblichen Anstieg später ....


​
 ... steht das Trekkingrad schon wieder vollgepampt in der Einfahrt !


​
 Schön wars ! den 1000er hatte ich satt geknackt...um 10 Uhr war alles vorbei. Einz AAA, Muttertag kann kommen !​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2019)

Trails um Nettersheim am kommenden Samstag, wer Bock hat da lang --> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17098


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2019)

* Nettersheimer Feinputz ... gut angeworfen ! *
 Nettersheim .... der Kältepol von NRW. Hier muss der Name "Rheinisch Sibierien" entstanden sein ... nur was für ganz harte  Genau dort reisten wir heute hin ...denn Rund um den Nettersheimer Gletscher gibt es mannigfaltige Trails ... am Start: Steigeisen, Robinator und Killerplautze. Alles breit zum einsauen ... Kette gefettet, Reifen aufgepumpt, Frische Bremsbeläge drin ! Los geht`s ​
 Den ersten Matsch liessen wir uns am Eifelsteig ans Unterrohr klatschen. Auf und nieder immer wieder, die Rampe zum Eifelblick ... unfahrbar. Hinab schon eher, aber nix für Warmduscher, glitschige Waggesse un Wutzele machten braune Hose.


​









 
Wir kreuzten den Gillesbach via rumpeliger Treppe um die Rampe des Leidens hinauf nach Steinfeld zu meistern. Saftiger Untergrund ... wer hier nur reinkeult dreht schnell durch ... sanftes streicheln der Kurbel war hier der Geheimtipp. Am Kloster immer an der Wand lang ... dann den mockigen Trail hinab ins Kuttenbachtal.​


​


​
 Dahinter kam dann was fürs Herz ... der Abschnitt bis Golbach offeriert Weitblick, saftige Wiesen und herrlichste Eifel. Lecka !​


​


​


​
 Da wir schonmal hier waren drehten wir die Schleife über die Pingentrails. Keine Bilder ... einfach zu flowig ... herrlich. Dann wieder hinauf zur Stolzenburgscharte. Ein weiterer Gletscher in der nähe von Nettersheim der erklommen werden wollte. Nicht einfach aber wir schafften es. Mensch und Maschine brauchten ein Päuschen​


​


​


​
 Nach dem Päuschen gabs eine exorbitant schwere Schüsselstelle zu meistern. Hier sind schon ganze Kerle gescheitert ... auch der Robinator ...)​


​


​


​
 Aber dann hat er`s doch noch gemeistert ​


​
 Der folgende Anstieg war ein ganz schön lausiger ! Erst sachte auf Teer zog er uns ganz oben mit nem schweinischen Abschlussrämpchen ganz schön die Schenkel lang ! Poah eh ! Naja egal muss man wegschrubben. Wir waren wieder am Kloster Steinfeld. Keiner wollte hier beten, das hat eh noch niemandem geholfen, also fuhren wir weiter. Wieder hinab an den Gillesbach, ein herrlich schnelles Pfädchen. Gefolgt von einer herrlich entschleunigenden Auffahrt zur Höhenklinik Marmagen. Hier galt es erstmal Steigeisens Fahrrad wieder flott zu kriegen, die Kette hatte sich hinter der Kassette versteckt die faule Wurst !​



​
 Dann überlegten wir ob wir uns schnell eine Sauerstoffflasche klauen sollten, aber es kommen eh nur noch zwei Hubbel, muss also auch ohne gehen. Also ohne weiter in die flowige Abfahrt. Wieder hinauf ... hier ärgerten wir uns das wir den Sauerstoff doch nicht geklaut hatten ... ganz schön steil hier rauf vorbei an der Fuchshöle​


​


​


​
 Puh .. nu brennen aber ganz schön die Schenkel ... aber viel wars nimmer. Hinüber zu einer richtig schönen Wurzelbehandlung. Dr. Hubi kredenzte Eifler Wurzegschnetzeltes als Belgien. Doch hier flippte einer voller Vorfreude total aus​
 Erst drängte er Steigeisen zur Seite um als erstes in den Trail zu können


​
 Dann kommt was kommen muss wenn man so übermütuig hier rein fährt
 Die bösen Wurzeln ziehen ihm den Stecker


​
 Aber nix passiert ! Er machte nur ein Nickerchen


​
 Verrückt ! Ein Dähschawüh ?​
 Den Rest des Trails konnten wir dann schön durchrollen. Der ist aber auch allerfeinst ... eine Schande man würde sowas liegen lassen​


​



​



 Es war nicht mehr viel ... wir cruisten wieder ein bisschen Eifelsteig. Geschmeidig ... lediglich eine kleine Bachquerung sorgte für ein bisschen Puls.​


​
 Dann nochmal paar Meter hoch und ein letztes schöne Wurzelgefecht. Der Erlebnispfad hier ist echt ein Erlebnis. Wenig Flow ... viele Wurzeln und menschenverschluckende Schlammlöcher​


​
 Es war geschafft ... wir rollten aus.
 Mensch und Maschine sahen aus wie kleine Ferkelchen.
 Daher gab es im Kebaphaus zum Abschluss ein laMATSCHhuhn ​


​


​
 Meine Herren, es war mir ein Vergnügen mich mit Euch einsauen zu können.​
 Dank an Steigeisen und Robinator für kurzweil, blöden Verzell und was zum lachen
  Bes demnähx
 Hubi​


----------



## redrace (19. Mai 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Verrückt ! Ein Dähschawüh ?


 
Aber sowas von!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2019)

Inne Region Rhein-Erft geht die Mär vom "SchinderHubi" um - wie man so 'ne Aneinanderreihung von Höhenmetern
als Freizeitvertreib verkaufen kann - ett sich mir nitt erschliesst!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2019)

Sooo viele waren das gar nicht 980 ... 20 weniger als ausgeschrieben  
Ausserdem glaubst du ich fahr wo rauf nur des rauf fahrens willens ? Als Adipöhser Bube muss sich das auch lohnen


----------



## on any sunday (19. Mai 2019)

Bäh, reichlich dreckelich.  Schade, hätte auch bauchmässig gut gepasst.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2019)

Wohlstandsplautze hat noch keinem geschadet ... schleppt sich nur was schwer den Berg hoch


----------



## mogg (22. Mai 2019)

Als ich dieses Bild sah, musste ich schmunzeln, und doch direkt an @schraeg denken... Einen eigenen Radweg in die Niederlande 
(wobei die eigentlich Bedeutung hier natürlich eine ganz andere ist)


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Mai 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> Als ich dieses Bild sah, musste ich schmunzeln, und doch direkt an @schraeg denken... Einen eigenen Radweg in die Niederlande
> (wobei die eigentlich Bedeutung hier natürlich eine ganz andere ist)
> Anhang anzeigen 865382



Weltklasse


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2019)

DIMB Aktivtour im Bergischen Land - 2019 ---- >>> HIER LANG <<<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2019)

Mittwochsgenussfreeride um Kommern [RuK]
>>> HIER LANG <<<


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2019)

* Ginster mal anders *
 Es ist kurz nach sieben, die drei Zylinder vom Polo hämmern unters Blech der Motorhaube. Der Dom zu Kaltherrberge fliegt an meinem linken Fenster vorbei, wenig später ein Panzer auf einem Kreisverkehr und das Signal Botronge. Ich befinde mich im Tiefflug auf`s belische Geromont, ein kleines Örtchen vor Malmedy. Hier findet eine Randonee statt. Das ist wie bei uns CTF nur besser. Als ich um Punkt Acht den Galopper aus dem Kofferaum ziehe ist schon reges treiben. Die Bämmese leben MTB , oh Ja ! Die Atmen Gabeldeo und saufen Kettenfett so bikeverrückt sind die hier.​



Einrollen auf Teer ​



Herrlich ! ​
 Ich begebe mich auch die 43er Strecke, zur Auswahl steht neben dieser zwei kürzere und mit 52 und 63 zwei längere Varianten. Zeit ist knapp heute morgen deswegen die 43er und Erfahrungsgemäs gehts hier auch schon deftig zur Sache. Also reinkeulen. Ich hänge mich an eine Gruppe belgische Spazierstöcke. Was ich bergauf verliere hole ich bergab schnell wieder ein.Schnell geht`s ins typisch belgsiche Geläuf. Wuzzele & Waggese en masse. Technische Herausforderungen gabs diesmal keine. Landschaftlich war die Strecke schön, auch wenns das eine oder andere mal auf Asphalt hinab ging hat`s Spass gemacht.​



100% Ardennen ​



Auf sowas dämmelt man hier Kilometer lang ​
 Auch schön zu sehen das es hier absolut harmonisch zu geht. Gruppen aus E-Bikern mit normalen Bikern, nur E-Biker und echte Racer, alles sieht man hier. Und alle altersklassen. Eltern mit ihren Kindern auf den Kurzdistanzen, Greise auf E-Mofas die einen locker in dem Rampen lächelnd überholen. So muss das sein, niemand rechtfertigt sich für sein E-Mofa, niemand prangert was an, einfach fahren, einfach Belgien. Top !​



Panoramatrail Deluxe ​



Forstpisten ohne Ende hier ​
 Die Verpflegungsstände, es gab derer sogar drei auf der 43er Runde, waren gut Ausgestattet. Neben belgischen Waffeln gabs auch Ardenneschniken Brot und wie hier üblich auch ein Becher Rotwein. Den liess ich aber aus, machte auch nur in der Mitte eine kurze Waffelpause, das reichte mir. Wobei am Ende war ich doch ganz schön kaputt. Ein Blick auf dem Zeigegerät sagte mir auch warum. Hatten die Schleifer hier doch auf die 43km satte 1100hm versteckt. Belgien halt ! Einzzz A! ​


----------



## Trekki (3. Juni 2019)

Da wären wir uns gestern ja fast über den Weg gelaufen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Juni 2019)

Könnte die Hütte am weissen Stein sein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2019)

Könnte sein .... 
Üble Runde hast du da gedreht John ...250 Kilometer  da wäre ich ja bei der hälfte steif vom Rad geplumpst


----------



## Trekki (3. Juni 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Könnte die Hütte am weissen Stein sein


Korrekt. Habe dort eine ausgiebige Pause gemacht.

Hubi, heute habe ich steife Beine. Also alles gut


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Da wären wir uns gestern ja fast über den Weg gelaufen



Weit warst du ja tatsächlich nicht mehr von Malmedy entfernt.
Wir sind aber von dort noch mehr nach Westen, ins Epizentrum der Ardennen quasi. Stablo, Dreibrücken usw.
War aber auch schon um 08:00 Uhr dort hab mich artig angemeldet und bin gleich durchgezogen, nur eine iurze Waffelvernichtungspause hab ich gemacht. Eine belgische Waffel muss sein, da komm ich nicht dran vorbei


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Könnte sein ....
> Üble Runde hast du da gedreht John ...250 Kilometer  da wäre ich ja bei der hälfte steif vom Rad geplumpst




nach 245km über schmale eifler landstraßen zwischen nettersheim, echternach und blankenheim bei nem 80er schnitt war ich samstag auch froh, nur noch die a1 heimwärts rollen zu müssen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2019)

80er Schnitt .... de geht noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2019)

* Rurseeumrundung - Ginster 2.0 *​
 So heuer hab ich frei und nutze den Tag mal um ein längeres Klöpperchen zu machen. Von zu Hause aus geht`s einmal um den Rursee rum und dann wieder nach Hause. Langweilig sagt der ein oder andere jetz ... ja stimmt, der Uferweg ist auch ne öde Schotterpiste die vorwiegend nur noch von elektrifizierten Silberlocken genutzt wird. Deswegen hab ich ja auch Extras eingebaut. Aber nun erstmal los...​
 Von Kommern aus geht`s zunächst recht einfach und schnell über die Felder. Der Mohn blüht momentan überall recht schön. Hier an den Weingartener Höfen, ganz in der Nähe von Kommern.


​
 Am Mittelberg bei Abenden kreuze ich das Rurtal. Die ehemals schöne Abfahrt hat der Harvester zwischen gehabt. Dauert wohl wieder zwei drei Jährchen bis es wieder so ist wie früher. Die Aussicht hier ist Top


​
 Nachdem ich die Rur gequert hatte ging`s bächtig hinauf. Stöhn ... Ächtz ! Gott Sei dank hatte Petrus heute mit 15°C erbarmen. 2km gehts hier gut 200hm hinauf bis Scheidbaum. Von dort ist es ein Katzensprung bis zur Hubertushöhe und schönen Aussicht.


​


​


​
 Von dort hinab nehme ich den schönen Serpentinentrail runter zum Ufer des Rursees. Oben waren die Kehren gut zu fahren da nicht zu eng, unten jedoch war das mit dem Galopper auf nassen Stufen schon für Foprtgeschrittene. Backen zusammen kneifen und durch ... et hätt noch emme jod jejange !


​
 Dann war ich unten am Uferweg. Langweilig, aber gut um Strecke zu machen ... der nächste Hubbel kommt bestimmt. So sieht es unten aus


​
 Gute drei Kilometer später geht`s wieder hinauf. Der Anstieg nach Klaus ist zwar auch lang aber sehr geschmeidig zu fahren da nicht ganz so steil. Endlose Wälder da rauf. Oben nahm ich den altbekannten Schmugglerpfad aufs Korn. Die Schmugglerwege entstanden nach dem 2. Weltkrieg als die Leute nichts zu beissen hatten. In ihrer Not haben sie Kaffe aus Belgien geschmuggelt um sich so das täglich Brot zu verdienen. Die Kirche in Schmidt heisst übrigends St. Mokka weil sie teilweise aus Geldern finanziert wurde die aus Schmuggelgeschäften stammten. So, genug KultOur, zurück zum Schmugglerpfad. Herrlich war der !


​


​
 Unten war ich am sog. Schmugglertreff. Keiner hier bei dem man nen Kaffe bekommen könnte ... drum wieder hinauf. Das Schilsbachtal. Hier geht auch ein Schmugglerweg hinauf der wäre aber nur schiebend machbar. Ich blieb daher bis Steckenborn auf der breiten Piste. Auch die war very nice ! Herrlich idyllisch hier das Schilsbachtal. Top. Oben .. hechelnd in Hechelscheid ) dort dämmelte ich auf einen Hubbel namens "Om Hövel" ... auf dem Hügel quasi. Da ist man wirklich over the Top, fantastische Weitblicke auf den Rursee.


​
 Von dort hinab führt erst ein nicester Wiesentrail


​
 Dann geht`s entlang der Bebauung über ein nicesten Trampelpfad


​
 Unten war ich dann wieder am Lago und zwar in Woffelsbach. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Waffelsbach oder Wolfsbach. Wobei der Wolf ja breits gar nicht weit von hier sein unwesen treibt


​
 Ich folge wieder dem Uferweg. Weiter und weiter ... bei Rurberg kurz hinauf und über zwei felsige Kurven wieder hinunter. Extrembiker aus Einruhr behaupteten einst es wären zwei Serpentinen. Wenn ich die ohne Umsetzen rum komme können es aber nur Kurven sein ! Sollten nicht so viel auf der Rolle fahren die Extrembiker ! Der Uferweg hinüber nach Einruhr ist aber sehr fein ....


​
 In Einruhr selber gabs nicht viel zu sehen. Hotel Seemöwe zugepflastert mit Silberlocken die gerade zu Mittag aßen, Einruhrer Extrembiker alle für den Marathon am trainieren. Ach ja der findet Ende Juni statt, wer also einen Marathon ohne technische Herausforderungen sucht ist hier genau richtig ! Ich dämmelte flux weiter. Hier ist die Ginsterblüte noch voll im Gange


​
 Paar Meter weiter nehme ich den altbekannten ausgesetzten Pfad mit. Ist auch Wildnistrail, aber nur wenige Wanderer gehen hier oben lang.


​
Der Abgang des Trails ist immer allerfeinst. "Klein Kanada" nenne is das hier. Atemberaubender Blick auf den Rursee wenn einen der Trail ausspuckt. Seht selbst


​
Ich ziehe weiter ... hinüber zur Urftstaumauer folge ich dem Radweg der eigentlich keiner ist. Männerverschluckende Schlammpfützen gibts hier. So richtig was zum einsauen. Das tat ich dann auch mit Wonne ! Herrlich ! Macht auch Spass. Die Rampe hinauf zur Staumauer tat nochmal weh, schon einige Körner liegen gelassen bis hier. Das letzte Stück war aufgrund der Feuchte unfahrbar. Gewitter am Vorabend sei Dank. Aber dann ... Zack ... war ich oben


​
Von dort folgte ich ...na ? ...wieder dem Uferweg  Aber auch nur rüber bis zur Victor-Neels Brücke. aber feine Blicke gibts hier auch. Zum Beispiel auf Burg Vogelsang, oder auf besagte Brücke


​


​
Dann war ich auch da, an der Brücke. Das bedeutet schluss mit dem Kindergeburtstag es geht hinauf auf den Kermeter


​
Für den finale Anstieg aktivierte ich die Gummibärenbande. Kleines Tütchen Gummibären wirkt wunder. Ich wuchtete mich hinauf. Hier gabs nochmal die volle Dröhnung Eifelgold. Herrlich


​
Dann wars aber auch geschafft und gut. Die restlichen Kilometer entschwand ich via Kohlweg und wiederlicher Feldwege. Reichte auch. Etwas mehr als 75km mit 1500hm hatten nach 5h ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Die Fott brannte wie Pavian und die Beine schlabberten wie Lackritzschnecken. Da hab ich mir aber ne grosse Portion Lasagne verdient ich Garfield



​


​


----------



## H-P (6. Juni 2019)

Früher mit dem Mopped war so eine Umrundung vom Rursee etwas einfacher.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Juni 2019)

Hubi von unfit kann ja wohl keine Rede sein


----------



## DasLangeElend (6. Juni 2019)

Ich mach mir auch grad sorgen, dass der Hubert Kreise um uns fahren wird brim RDHF


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juni 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Früher mit dem Mopped war so eine Umrundung vom Rursee etwas einfacher.



Ohja  und Wochentags war schon damals die Rennleitung nicht so aktiv  genau wie heute auch ( die Ränschahs)



spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hubi von unfit kann ja wohl keine Rede sein





DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ich mach mir auch grad sorgen, dass der Hubert Kreise um uns fahren wird brim RDHF



Naja ... In Anbetracht dessen das ich den läääääängsten Männerschnupfen der Menschheitsgeschichte hatte  war's ok. War aber am Ende auch ganz schön kaputt, wenn ich bedenke das in Belgien noch mal 500hm mehr kommen und nicht so gut rollender Untergrund... da hab ich schon noch Riesen Respekt vor. Finishen wäre schon grandios genug da .... Sehen wir mal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juni 2019)

* Das grosse PfingstAHRstolpern *​
 Meine Damen und Herren ... herzlich willkommen zum grossen PfingstAHRstolpern !​
 Der Kollege hinter mir ist immer gut drauf, hat immer ein verschwitztes lächeln im Gesicht. 


​
 Der illustre Trupp bestehend aus Reinardinho der Trickser, PatrickSER, DominikSER, Robinator und Killerplautze traf sich an den Quotenstufen um das lustige Treppenstolpern zu eröffnen




 
Damit auch keiner was zu meckern hat und eine Quotenstufe wieder Foto des Tages wird parke ich die Bilder wie immer .... nicht im MTB.News-Fotoalbum. Das Bild hier wäre ein ganz klarer Favorit aufs FdT. Ein Ex-Rennradfahrer mit weissen Socken in Kackamann Stellung bei befahren der Quotenstufen


​
 Unser Top-Model Reinhardinho. auch immer ein ganz heisser Aspirant aufs Foto des Tages, war zu schnell, er verschwand wieder hinter der Hecke


​
 Dafür sorgte der Robinator nochmal für Quote


​
 Und der DominikSER trickst sich hier um die Ecke rum


​
 Die Stufen an Satans Fottloch schaffte heuer nur einer ... PatrickSER


​
 Paar Meter weiter mussten wir dann ab durch die Rinne


​


​


​
 Im weiteren gings hinauf. Aber nach hinauf dann auch wieder hinauf. Bis ganz oben auf`s Hörnchen. Selbiges bekam die Jugendabteilung beim Anblick der niederländischen Trailjoggerin. Die kam uns gleich zwei mal entgegen ... bergauf !​
 Hier ein paar Bilder vom Poser-Foto-Felsen-Deluxe. Herrlich !


​


​


​
 Serpentinen ohne Ende gibbs hier, da kriegt man ja nen Drehwurm


​
 Und weil heute Pfingsten und der heilige Geist zu uns nieder gekommen ist, waren wir ganz wahnsinnig und haben das Fahrrad 20 Minuten hinauf getragen um kurze Zeit später das ganze in 5 Minuten runter zu bretzeln Herrlich verrückt


​


​


​






​
 Montags ein Feiertag ... da fängt die Woche doch gleich besser an .... oder die Herren ?
 Vielen Dank für die angenehme Vormittagsunterhaltung )​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (10. Juni 2019)

sensationeller Bericht Hubert, wenn wir nicht so bekloppt wären, würde das alles gar nicht gehen


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2019)

Kilometerweit mannshoch Brennnessel pflügen trennt auch "zielorientiert" von "ergebnisoffen"!
Beinharte Karo-Biker-Action!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2019)

Vielen Lieben Dank liebe Rock am Ring Besucher !
Wir Eifler fühlen uns geehrt das ihr uns Euren ganzen Müll da gelassen habt ...




So viel zur "Fridays for Future" Generation


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Juni 2019)

Das ist echt voll krass. Das interessiert die doch eh alle nicht. Hauptsache  Ist wie mit Batteriefahrzeugen.
Wie die Rohstoffgewinnung dafür, seltene Erden, Wasserverbrauch spätere Entsorgung etc.  darüber spricht doch keiner.
Hauptsache man fährt eco


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Juni 2019)

Hubi gerade mal Videos RDHF geschaut


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2019)

In Videos kommt nie rüber wie steil es wirklich ist .... du wirst zu Fuss gehen müssen ... schwöre 

Hier kumma ... 2013 ... da war ich das letzte mal da. Hab ich knapp 6h gebraucht ... übel war das. Den ganzen Tag immer wieder Regen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. Juni 2019)

Sieht doch nach einem netten Vormittagstoürchen aus.


----------



## Baronin (13. Juni 2019)

Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Juni 2019)

Von bis jetzt 455 Anmeldungen ne gute handvoll Deutsche. Schon blöd wenn es keine eBike Strecke gibt 

Wie heisst es auf der Homepage:

Ein abwechslungsreicher, technischer Kurs, der sich nur großen Champions widmen kann.
Daher sind wir nur so wenige


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2019)

Die Belgier machen das meiner Meinung nach richtig ... Friss oder stirb !
Nicht so pussy-Wertungen für E-Bikes oder 20km Fun Strecke.
In D wird viel zu viel auf die Belange eines jeden einzelnen geachtet.
Ist man nicht fit genug einen Marathon zu fahren lässt mans halt sein oder man macht eine Nahtoderfahrung so wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die Belgier machen das meiner Meinung nach richtig ... Friss oder stirb !



Das geht aber nicht im Land der 3F Rezos


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> oder man macht eine Nahtoderfahrung so wie ich


----------



## Baronin (14. Juni 2019)

... oder man macht eine Nahtoderfahrung so wie ich 

Da wirst Du nicht der einzige sein.


----------



## DasLangeElend (14. Juni 2019)

Das wird ein Fest! Ich freu mich schon ;-)


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Juni 2019)

Baronin schrieb:


> ... oder man macht eine Nahtoderfahrung so wie ich
> 
> Da wirst Du nicht der einzige sein.



Ihr seid ja nicht alleine. Ich pass auf euch auf, wie immer. Einer muss ja hinten fahren. Und ich hab das System ja mittlerweile über die Jahre hinweg bei den Dreckigen Kötern perfektioniert.


----------



## Tapir (14. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Ich bin hier gerade drüber gestolpert.
Ich freue mich auch schon auf die Nahtoderfahrung..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2019)

Tapir schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin hier gerade drüber gestolpert.
> Ich freue mich auch schon auf die Nahtoderfahrung..



Als Tapir muss man da aufpassen das einem keiner über den Rüssel fährt  
Du wirst uns dort unschwer erkennen können. Glaube in der "Adipös-Wertung" liegen wir ganz weit vorne 
Ausser Bine und Christoph latürlich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja nicht alleine. Ich pass auf euch auf, wie immer. Einer muss ja hinten fahren. Und ich hab das System ja mittlerweile über die Jahre hinweg bei den Dreckigen Kötern perfektioniert.



Du weisst schon das die Gruppe diesmal etwas grösser ist. Letzter von 1000 Quasi  
Und ... da es diesmal ein Rennen ist wird der letzte diesmal wirklich der letzte sein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2019)

* Bei die Ränschahs bei ... *​
 Am Wochenende steht ein dicker roter Balken im Kalender. Frau muss arbeiten, da muss man sehen wie man sein Wochenendtoürschjen hinbekommt. Aber das Wochenende fängt ja im Prinzip schon Freitachs an ... da geht also was  ​
 Diesmal ging`s ins Ränschahland. Da wo all die Schilder stehen "Biken hier besonders schön". Falls ich einen Ränschah sehe habe ich mir was feines zum füttern eingepackt:


​
 Dann gings los ... in Rabbitfield. Schon bald konnte man die nachhaltige Forstwirtschaft sehen die hier oben betrieben wird ... ja die machen keine halben Sachen da wird mal Fußballplatz gross abgeholzt !


​


​
 Schnell hatte ich den ersten Hubbel erklommen, die Trailmeuchelei konnte beginnen


​


​
 Das war zum warmfahren genau richtig, also nochmal hoch und die lange Variante genommen. EInfach herrliches Panöma hier !


​


​
 Unten erstmal rechts rum zum grossen Wasser. Lieblicher Weg. Diesen kann und sollte man nur in der Woche und selbst dann nur abends oder früh morgens befahren ....wenn denn dann !


​
 Das nächste Pfädchen ist fahrtechnisch eher ein einfaches. Man sollte dennoch keinen Fehler machen denn sonst Plumpst man 5m tiefer ins Staubecken. Danke Jörg für die Idee das mal anders rum zu fahren ist sehr spassig 


​


​
 So dann musste ich bächtig hinauf. Gute 300hm musten gemacht werden. IM Zwischenstück kam ich an so komischen Schildern vorbei. Hier kann man gut erkennen was so Verbotsschilder bringen. Nix ! Statt auf Gegenseitigen Respekt zu setzen verbietet man hier mal grossflächig alles. Cyclists ..you are not welcome ! Klasse son Natzionalpark, am besten ihr macht ne 7m hohe Mauer komplett drum und lasst keinen mehr rein. 


​



Was will man auch hier kaputt machen oder stören ? ​


​
 Genuch uffgerecht. Weiter ... zum schönsten Aussichtspunkt hier rum, kennt man ja hinlänglich


​
 Ganz in der Nähe gibbs auch ein liebliches Pfädchen. Das macht Spass. Bilder natürlich alle nur gestellt.


​


​
 Unten war ich wieder am grossen See. Herrlich so bei Sonne und 26°C ... kommt man sich vor wie im Urlaub


​
 Auf dem Weg zum nächsten Hubbel lieferte ich mir ein Rennen mit der MS Aachen


​
 Ich hatte nun zwei Optionen. a) Berg für Männer mit Muskeln und b) .... ich nehme B B B B )
 Ok die Luschenvariante führt seicht über Teer hinauf. Zwischendrin immer wieder herrlicher Blick auf den Lago. Aber es waren immerhin auch wieder fast 200hm.


​


​
 Wer lang hat kann lang ....


​
 Nächstes Pfädchen auch ein feines. Leider viel zu schnell unten, weil nur gerade runter. Da schiebt es sich halt schneller 


​


​
 Unten wieder am See. Herrlich hier oder ?


​


​
 Wieder hinauf. Wieder so ein langer gemächlicher Aufstieg. Der letzte sollte es sein. Es folgt das grosse Finale. Ein bisschen geplänkel links und rechts neben der Moppedrennpiste ....


​


​
 ... vorbei am Kloster. Die Mönche sind ausgezogen. Zu alt und zu wenige. Äääätzezupp gibbs aber immer noch hier. Heute nicht, brauche keinen Methanantrieb geht nur noch nach unten 


​
 Dann bin ich am Eifelblick der Eifelblicke .... 5.Mio mal schon fotografiert .. egal ich mach noch eins ... oder zwei !


​


​
 Der folgende Pfad ist technisch schon etwas fordernd. Stufen mit Serpentinen, Kurven mit Stufen, Stufen gerade aus, Stufen ganz eng verwinkelt, usw usw usw


​


​
 Toll war das. Ein Klasse Gegend. Schade das die hier mit ihrem Natzionalparkgehabe so durchdrehen, aber die breite Masse findets ja toll. Übrigends auf 40km und einigen Wanderern nicht einmal Stress mit selbigen gehabt. Begegnet man sich freundlich und mit Respekt geht alles, in der kleinsten Schuhkiste. Aber so ist der Deutsche halt ... lieber mal Pauschal was verbieten statt auf so weiche Fakten wie Respekt zu setzen. Schade, eigentlich sind wir doch alle ganz nett .... oder ?​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tapir (15. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Als Tapir muss man da aufpassen das einem keiner über den Rüssel fährt
> Du wirst uns dort unschwer erkennen können. Glaube in der "Adipös-Wertung" liegen wir ganz weit vorne
> Ausser Bine und Christoph latürlich



Die "adipös-wertung" habe ich übersehen.
Habe nur die " Einzel langsam wertung" gemeldet.


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja nicht alleine. Ich pass auf euch auf, wie immer. Einer muss ja hinten fahren. Und ich hab das System ja mittlerweile über die Jahre hinweg bei den Dreckigen Kötern bperfektioniert.


Dieser Weg... habich ja getzt schon die Ungerbuxe gewechselt vor Vorfieber wie DER Bericht ausfallen wird - beisst's, Ihr Köter!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2019)

Danke nomma an die "preziöseste" Umsetzfott der Eifel für Bildagewitta - mit, tja - will nitt sagen: Sorge und Unbill - 
beobachten mers de heimische Pflaumenentwicklung nachdem dem Hubi sing Fott so fortrefflich umsetzt...





Merkse - die sinn schon blau vom Umsetzen! Nachdem ett ganze Bäumsken befallen ist heisst die Sorte "Popolo Hubertinensis"!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juni 2019)

De deckste Prommefott vun Kummere


----------



## H-P (17. Juni 2019)

Schon schade das mit dem Nationalpark, besonders wenn man ihn direkt vor der Tür hat. Früher war ich auch öfter am Lago, erst mit dem Motorrad, dann mit dem MTB, jetzt aber schon lange nicht mehr.

Wir waren am Wochenende in Luxemburg in Esch sur Sure am Stausee, auch sehr schön und viele Trails.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2019)

I





H-P schrieb:


> erst mit dem Motorrad



Waren am Freitag auch paar 1%er unterwegs, die ganze Zeit sind die Maria Wald rauf und runter geblasen mit offener Tüte ... da wurden Erinnerungen wach 



H-P schrieb:


> Wir waren am Wochenende in Luxemburg in Esch sur Sure am Stausee, auch sehr schön und viele Trails



Ist das nicht in ganz Lu so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (17. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> I
> 
> Waren am Freitag auch paar 1%er unterwegs, die ganze Zeit sind die Maria Wald rauf und runter geblasen mit offener Tüte ... da wurden Erinnerungen wach
> 
> ...



Bis jetzt war ich nur im Süden (Red Rocks), Müllerthal und am Stausee, die waren alle sehr schön, Vianden war ich noch nicht und es gibt sicher noch einiges.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Bis jetzt war ich nur im Süden (Red Rocks), Müllerthal und am Stausee, die waren alle sehr schön, Vianden war ich noch nicht und es gibt sicher noch einiges.



....  da gibbs einen Serpentinen Trail ... da würdest du einen Heiden Spass haben ! Das sollten wir uns mal gemeinsam anschauen 






Boah @spitfire4 wenn ich mir das Vidscho so anschaue könnte ich schon wieder da hin ... War das ein geiler Tag !


----------



## H-P (17. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> ....  da gibbs einen Serpentinen Trail ... da würdest du einen Heiden Spass haben ! Das sollten wir uns mal gemeinsam anschauen



Das sollten wir mal machen, sieht lustig aus.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Juni 2019)

Ja Hubi das war eine mega Tour. Eine der besten Trailtouren die ich gefahren bin.
Das Finale ab 13:50 Uhr wie wir da runtergeblasen sind ohne zu wissen was da kommt war schon ganz schön


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Das sollten wir mal machen, sieht lustig aus.


Dann werde ich mal in die Planung gehen wenn ich den RDHF überlebt habe 



spitfire4 schrieb:


> war schon ganz schön



Ach me moss och ens fönnef jerad sin losse


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2019)

* Tauwetter für Dicke im Kalltal *​
 So heute hab ich nochmal frei. Alter Urlaub muss wech ! Da hab ich doch tatsächlich  noch ne unbekannte gestrichelte Linie im Kalltal gesehen ? Da muss ich hin ! Da dreh ich ja durch wenn ich sowas sehe ...​
  Normal nutzen viele MTBler das Kalltal als Durchgangsstation. Schon vor dem Bikepark Hürtgenwald in Simonskall lohnte es sich aber immer mal links und rechts die Flanken hinauf zu fahren. Zum einen wegen unendlich viel Panööma zum anderen gibbs da hier und da lecker Pfädchen.​
 Der Wetterbericht prognostizierte über 30°C für den Tag. Da muss man halt mal Frühschicht machen. Aber selbst als ich um 7 Uhr in Zerkall das Bike aus dem Kofferaum zog warens schon 21°C. Boäh ! Also Funktionsshört aus nur Triköter drüber und los geht`s.​
 Von der Rur erstmal rüber zur Kall. Moins um 7Uhr an der Kall, hier ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Fuchs und Hase sagen sich noch gute Nacht, die Nachtschicht ist beendet.Die Frühschicht kommt zur Ablöse








​
 Nach dem einrollen kam die Arbeit ! Erstmal auf die Höhe nach Harscheidt. Dort sollte es ein erstes Trailchen geben ... denkste hier wütet um kurz vor Acht schon der Harvester ! Egal gibt paar Meter weiter noch paar Trailchen. 


​
 Um die Ecke gibbs den Schmugglerpfad. Der führt fast direkt durch die Gärten hinunter ins Kalltal. Einfach zu fahren aber auch spassig


​
 Hier gibs quasi einen Homeyardtrail, überall wohnen Fabio Wibmers heutzutage  Habs mal getestet, hält 0,1 t 





​
 Ausblicke gibbs hier ... Herrlich !


​
 Dann spuckt mich dem Trail wieder an der Kall bei die Pääd aus


​
 Ich dämmel wieder an der Kall lang so ...ruck zuck stehe ich vor der Mestrenger Mühle. Noch zu ! Kein Kaffee  Also hinauf. Bis fast Kommerscheid oder wie dat heisst. Auf halber Strecke jedoch da bog ich ein ... in diese gestrichelte Linie. Das war mal ein feines Trailchen. Mit allem was das Herz begehrt. Absätze, Steine, Wurzeln, mal steiler, mal eckig zackig mal gerade und schnell. Herrlich ! Davon brauchen wir mehr hier. Zwei Drops gabs auch, waren mir aber zu gross zum lutschen 





​
 Nach diesem feinen Schmankerl war ich drin ..... nicht lange den wenig später kreuzte wieder Herr Harvester mit seinem gefrässigen Sägemaul auf. Dem ist ein lecker Trailchen zum Opfer gefallen. Bin ich zwofuffzehn das letzte mal mit dem Adlerhorst gefahren. Gibbs nich mehr. Ziehe ich weiter.  Denkste ! der geplante Anstieg nach Vossenack war auch von Herr Harvester gesperrt worden. Menno ! Also Plan B ... poah Eh ! Das war mal so richtig steil. Einfach gerade hoch über Wiese. Bevor ich ganz weggeschmolzen war schaffte ich es aber bis ganz oben, wenn auch leicht durchfeuchtet​
 Wen man also schonmal in Vossenack ist .... dann weiss eigentlich jeder was man hier ansteuert ... na ? ... klar ! den ....


​
 Da ich Verantwortung für Familie hab und mich nicht gleich an Ort und Stelle umbringen wollte wählte ich die Flowline. Eigentlich hat der Park zu, eigentlich .. ich hab auch nix kaputt gemacht ... ich schwör !​
 Hier musste ich erstmal guckn ... war dann auch gar nicht so schlimm ... lief gut da runter !


​
 Schon recht spassig sone Abfahrt im Park. Aber immer will ich das auch nicht machen wollen. Egal ... wieder hinauf. Tauwetter für Dicke ... volles Rohr ... ich schmilze dahin. Schnell habe ich auf der Strasse jedoch an Höhe gewonnen und biege wieder in den Wald ab. Dort suchte ich eine weiter unbekannte Linie auf. Un meine Trailnase liess mich auch diesmal nicht im Stich. Meine Herren was haben die hier eine Linie in den Wald gezimmert ... Endgail ! Bonkertrail vom feinsten. Jaja so ist das ...neben Bikeparks entstehen so gut wie nie neue Trails 





​
 Total geflasht von diesem herrlichen Teil rollte ich wieder gen Simonskall. Bisschen hinauf und schnappte ich mir die altbekannten Trails auf der "Nicht-Bikepark-Seite". Das ging schnell und flowig, keine Bilder wollte geniessen  Dunkle Wolken zogen auf ... das wird doch nicht ?​
 Schnell rüber zur Mestrenger Mühle. Das kleine Waalwegelchen mitgenommen und dann ... stand ich vor verschlossener Türe. Wegen Renovierung geschlossen. Menno !


​
 Nagut dann weiter ... hinauf nochmal nach Kommerscheid. Über die Brücke des Gedenkens


​
 Letzter Hubbel ! Ding Ding Ding !  Ob die Amis ihren alten Schrott mal irgendwann wegräumen ? 
 Alte Sherman-Panzerkette aus WW2 Schlacht im Hürtgenwald


​
 Dann war ich oben ... hier auch Panööma ohne Ende


​
 So ... oben ... schnell schnell rüber zum Träääl ! Doch dann ... eine herbe Enttäuschung. Der letzte Trail des Tages ist doch tatsächlich fest in Natzionalpark-Hand ... Menno .. jetzt musste ich das ganze Dingen runterschieben. Wenns nicht läuft dann läufts halt nicht !


​
 Unten war ich wie auch immer dann im Kalltal. Dort liess ich es nur noch ausrollen


​
 Krass Fettes Teil die Runde ... geile Trails ... geile Landschaft .. . mit gut 1250hm gut was für de Keulen .. nur das Tauwetter .... egal 2kg Wasser verloren .. bringt auch 7,5W auffe Kurbel ))​
 Kalltal kann was ! ​


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Juni 2019)

geile menno Tour


----------



## rlrider (19. Juni 2019)

Hat dich deine Trailnase zu dem Trail geführt den wir bei unserer Frühjahrstour vom Bunker aus gesehen haben?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2019)

rlrider schrieb:


> Hat dich deine Trailnase zu dem Trail geführt den wir bei unserer Frühjahrstour vom Bunker aus gesehen haben?



Genau Und wie ich rausgefunden habe ...ist das ziemlich in der Mitte


----------



## H-P (20. Juni 2019)

Bin so oft bei deinen Touren hin und her gerissen zwischen Erinnerung vom Motorrad...Schmidt - Vossenack...und will ich auch mal mit dem MTB machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2019)

Jaja ...Panoramastrasse Schmidt-Vossenack 
Hab nicht mitgezählt wie oft der Kumpel am Parkplatz den Notausgang genommen hat 

Kaum zu glauben an wie vielen schönen Ecken man jahrelang im Tiefflug vorbei geballert ist


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2019)

* RDHF 2019 - Nahtoderfahrung in den Ardennen *

Meine Herren, es ist vollbracht. Der Raid des Hautes Fagnes, kurz RDHF, ist Geschichte. Was für ein Rennen ! Es wird nicht umsonst als eines der härtesten MTB Rennen in Europa tituliert, aber dazu später mehr.








Getroffen haben sich am frühen Sonntag morgen der Robinator, DasLangeElend, Trailopa, Baronin zu Kurbelquäl, Endurist Matze ( Ein Kumpel von Jörg und Bine aus dem 24h Team ) und die Killerplautze. Schon am Start merkten wir das die drei Tanzbären  ( Robinator, Trailopa und Killerplautze ) wohl in der Adipösenklasse alleine an den Start gehen würden. Alles ausgemergelte Tretaschinen zogen ihre extrapolierten Carbonflitzer aus den Autos.




Die Sonne brutzelte schon am Start bei geschmeidigen 18°C dem ein oder anderen die Hirse weg. Wir stellten uns in den Block, in unseren Block. Direkt hinter den Lizenzfahrern ...aber ganz am Ende wollen ja keinen behindern  PUFF ...dann gings auch schon los. Erstmal hinauf ... hinauf und hinauf ...da weiss man direkt wo man dran ist hier in den Ardennen. In die erste Abfahrt stürzte sich zuallererst DasLangeElend, dahinter Robinator und dann die Killerplautze. Wildes Liniensuchen beim überholen der belgischen Spazierstöcke ( die können meist nur rauf ) hatte zur folge das ich mir gleich das grösste Schlammloch zwischen Nordsee und Alpen zur Durchquerung aussuchte. Konsistenz: Creme Brülle ... Geruch ....Kamel Dung ! Meine Herren direkt mal nach 3km geteert und gefedert...fein fein )












Es ging auf und nieder immer wieder. Was die einem hier vor den Latz knallen wird man in Deutschland nicht finden denke ich. Zwei unfahrbare Anstiege die so steil waren das selbst schieben zur Tortour wurde. Keine Zeit zur Erholung selbst die Abfahrten fordern. Über Holzstege im Venn, über ausgesetzte Trails wo man besser nicht runterpurzelt, über Paletten und durch den Bikepark hier wird einem alles Geboten was man für einen entspannten Sonntag Nachmittag braucht 
















Irgendwann bekam unsere Dampflok Jörg Magenprobleme. Es lief nicht mehr Rund. Bevor es zu Eskalation kam entschied er sich die Strecke zu verlassen und erstmal eine heilende Toilette aufzusuchen. Diese fand er im Mont Rigi, nach Druckentlastung ging es ihm schon wesentlich besser. Man munkelt die Kläranlage in Malmedy ist kaputt  Danach konnte er sogar noch den Rest der Strecke abfahren hatte jedoch aufgrund des verlassens der Strecke ein DNF zur folge.












DasLangeElend quälte irgendwann vor Verpflegung 3 auch die Übelkeit. Die Sonne, die Anstrengung gepaart mit warmen Isogesöff liess ihm fast das ein oder andere aus dem Gesicht fallen. Nach einer halben Stunde Rekonvaleszens ging`s ihm wohl besser aber er entschied sich dennoch auf Teer zurück nach Malmedy zu rollen was dann auch schnell erledigt war.

Baronin zu Kurbelquäl und Matze tankten sich auch durch, gestartet einen Block hinter uns erlebten auch sie die Freuden der Ardenennen. Diese Freuden fanden ihren Höhepunkt nach Verpflegung No.3. Der Ufertrail am See war ja noch geschmeidig, einer von diesen getarnten Rennradfahrern machte vor mir nen Abflug ins kühle Nass, sehr lustig. Dann kamen "die Wellen des Warchetals". Auf der Höhe schickte man uns bestimmt 5-6mal hinab in Richtung  Warchetal um uns dann wieder hinauf zu schicken. Zermürbend. "Hardcore" wie die Baronin es später bezeichnen sollte. Aber so kurz vor dem Ziel ...(es waren ja nur noch 500hm ) ) wurd nicht aufgegeben.












Tunnelblick und durch. Zwischendrin musste der Robinator mal den "Herabschauenden Hund" praktizieren. Ganz im Köterstyle drückte er seine Wadenkrämpfe weg. Tapfer der Mann. Endlich das dicke Kanalrohr. Ich meine eine deutliche Ausbuchtung von Trailopas hinterlassenschaften am der Rohrwandung erkannt zu haben  Das Rohr bedeutet: Malmedy in der Nähe. Denkste ! Nochmal ne üble Turnerei, dann einen altbekannten herrlichen Trail hinab nach Malmedy, ein wenig ZickZack durch den Ort und dann nochmal diese ganzen scheiss Berg von ganz am Anfang hinauf ... Alter Schwede ! Fertig wie ein Brötchen schafften wir auch das noch. Wie in Trance glitten wir die Abfahrt hinab, gefolgt von zwei drei Gegenanstiegen die wir irgendwei mit unsern Lakritzstangen aka Beinen noch schafften. Der Abschlusstrail war nochmal allerfeinst, wäre da nicht wieder son getarnter Rennradfahrer mit Oberrohr Sitztechnik gewesen, man hätte es hier gut laufen lassen können

Achso Pannen hatten wir auch jaja. Erst sprengte der Robinator im jugendlichen Fahrstil seinen Hinterreifen weg dann sprengte der Hubinator fast seine trocken gelaufene Kette weg, war aber nur verklemmt.












Nach etwas mehr als 6h, rollten der Robinator und Killerplautze dann freudenstrahlend ins Ziel ! Die Leute jubelten ihnen zu .... oder doch nicht ? Die Siegerehrung der 115er Jungs fand schon statt. Egal wir hatten gewonnen .. je genau wir hier ... und zwar in der Adipösen Klasse 
20 Minuten später trudelte die Baronin zu Kurbelquäl ins Ziel. Die Tränen vor Freude konnte sie sich gerade noch so verkneifen, O-Ton "Das mache ich nie wieder, da ist ein 24h Rennen Kinderkram gegen" ... eine echtes Zeugnis wahrer Freude. Kurze Zeit später traf auch Matze freudenstrahlend wieder ein. Auch er hatte seine ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen mit dem belgischen Wurzelrisotto gemacht.








Am Ende waren alle wohlbehalten wieder im Ziel und das ist a) nicht immer slebstverständlich und b) das wichtigste. Chancen sich weh zu tun gibts hier genug, ein bisschen hab ichs geschafft beim Versuch diese Relikte aus der Urzeit, ich glaube man nennt sie Fatbikes, zu umkurven. Ganz böses Männeraua  Egal ... geschafft ! Was für ein Brocken. Meinen absoluten Respekt für die Jungs auf der 90er und 115er Strecke. Wenn man dann noch sieht mit welcher Geschwindigkeit die an einem vorbei ziehen ... RESPEKT !!! Der erste auf unsere Runde war übrigens 3:27h vor uns im Ziel ... alter Schwede was für Tiere .. Geil ! In diesem Sinne machte ich dann Abends schon beim zu Bett bringen der Kinder das Murmeltier ... Herrlich der Schlaf der Gerechten hatte mich übermannt )
#Kurzstrecke


​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2019)

Tapir schrieb:


> Die "adipös-wertung" habe ich übersehen.
> Habe nur die " Einzel langsam wertung" gemeldet.



Glückwunsch, hast es ja auch geschafft


----------



## Tapir (24. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, hast es ja auch geschafft
> Ja nach je 1 mal plattfuss  bei uns beiden und 2 fiesen abflügen meinerseits. Und anschließend nochmal umkehren und GPS Ding suchen angekommen..Die Belgier sind echt verrückt hättest du alles nicht besser beschreiben können.
> Mit der Dame aus eurer Gruppe haben wir paar mal zusammen gespeist....


----------



## Tapir (24. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, hast es ja auch geschafft
> Ja nach einigen Zwischenfällen haben wir es auch geschafft
> Besser hättest du es nicht beschreiben können.
> Mit der Dame in eurer Gruppe speissten wir paar mal zusammen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Juni 2019)

Mit der Dame zusammen gespeist


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Juni 2019)

Nix DNF sondern DSQ


----------



## Baronin (24. Juni 2019)

Wer hat mit mir schon gespeist?


----------



## Baronin (24. Juni 2019)

Da sahen wir noch frisch aus. Ca. 1 Stunde später habe ich mich ernsthaft gefragt, was ich hier eigentlich mache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Nix DNF sondern DSQ



Für DNF hättest du dich glaub ich am verpflegungsstand oder unter der Nummer auf der Startplakette abmelden müssen. Ist aber ja jetzt auch egal, der Drops ist gelutscht, die Messe ist gelsen, aus die Maus, Ende Gelände, Schluss im Dom  



Baronin schrieb:


> Da sahen wir noch frisch aus. Ca. 1 Stunde später habe ich mich ernsthaft gefragt, was ich hier eigentlich mache...



Sag nicht ich hätte Dich nicht gewarnt ! 2020 nochmal ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sag nicht ich hätte Dich nicht gewarnt ! 2020 nochmal ?



Och jetzt 1 Tag vorbei ich denke das kann man nochmal machen 
Ich weiss was ich gestern gesagt habe  Das sage ich nach jedem Rennen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2019)

Das sage ich vorher UND danach ...währendessen gibst nur eines in meinem Kopf "Du Arschloch ...Du Arschloch ... Du Arschloch ... Warum machst du das du Arschloch ....Du ....."


----------



## f_t_l (24. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


>


Ich übersehe solche Schilder irgendwie immer 
Gab aber trotzdem noch nie Stress mit den Zufallsbekanntschaften am Wegesrand.


----------



## Tapir (24. Juni 2019)

Baronin schrieb:


> Wer hat mit mir schon gespeist?
> 
> Ein Kumpel und ich traffen dich 2 oder 3 mal am Buffett zuletzt an der Staumauer. Du erzähltes von Höhenangst. Mein Drama mit 2 Abflügen und Plattfuss fing dann danach an


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2019)

Diese werden anscheinend sehr oft von vielen Leute übersehen. Sieht man sich mal Strava an was da los ist und was da für Zeiten gefahren werden ...scheint das im allgemeinen niemanden zu interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Juni 2019)

Tapir, zitiere mal richtig. Dann kann man Dich auch zitieren 

Du erzähltes von Höhenangst. Mein Drama mit 2 Abflügen und Plattfuss fing dann danach an 

Der war gut


----------



## Baronin (24. Juni 2019)

Ein Kumpel und ich traffen dich 2 oder 3 mal am Buffett zuletzt an der Staumauer. Du erzähltes von Höhenangst. Mein Drama mit 2 Abflügen und Plattfuss fing dann danach an        
Ahhh, ja, jetzt weiß ich auch, wer gemeint ist.  Mein persönlicher Kampf fing auch genau dort an. Und dort habe ich auch die meiste Zeit verloren. Aber egal, ohne Sturz und ohne Panne das Ziel erreicht. Und genau das war auch mein Ziel.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2019)

Respekt, wer’s selber macht...


----------



## Tapir (24. Juni 2019)

#4.093

Tapir, zitiere mal richtig. Dann kann man Dich auch zitieren

Da bin ich irgendwie heute zu blöd für


----------



## Knollensteppe (24. Juni 2019)

Hätte noch schlimmer kommen können. Im Schlussanstieg:







Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Juni 2019)




----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Juni 2019)

Baronin schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel und ich traffen dich 2 oder 3 mal am Buffett zuletzt an der Staumauer. Du erzähltes von Höhenangst. Mein Drama mit 2 Abflügen und Plattfuss fing dann danach an
> Ahhh, ja, jetzt weiß ich auch, wer gemeint ist.  Mein persönlicher Kampf fing auch genau dort an. Und dort habe ich auch die meiste Zeit verloren. Aber egal, ohne Sturz und ohne Panne das Ziel erreicht. Und genau das war auch mein Ziel.



Das mit dem richtig zitieren gilt auch für Dich


----------



## Baronin (24. Juni 2019)

Da bin ich auch eindeutig zu doof für. Es ist heute aber auch einfach viel zu heiß.

Wer fährt denn heute die Beine aus?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Juni 2019)

Och ich denke das klappt auch nicht bei 10 Grad


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Juni 2019)

Abba nun  besser pssst hier. Sonst gibbet Mecka vom ZangBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (24. Juni 2019)

Baronin schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute die Beine aus?


18:30 Runde durch den Kottenforst ? ;-)


----------



## Baronin (24. Juni 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> 18:30 Runde durch den Kottenforst ? ;-)


Da bin ich noch gar nicht zu Hause.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2019)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Respekt, wer’s selber macht...



Waren auch einige wenige E-Bike Pussys dabei, gab keine Extra Wertung aber wer wollte konnte damit teilnehmen.
Denke es waren so wenige weil die wenigsten wohl 65km und 2000hm mit einem Akku durchfeuern können.
Wobei man sich an der Verpflegungstation auch locker einen Zweitakku hinterlegen könnte.
Mist jetzt hab ichs verraten ... nächstes Jahr bestimmt nur noch Pussys am Start


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2019)

Baronin schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute die Beine aus?



Aufwärmen und Ausfahren ist was für Weichflöten 
Hab eben den Pool in Betrieb genommen, da werd ich jetzt bis Freitag drin liegen bleiben


----------



## GeJott (26. Juni 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> ..........
> Gab aber trotzdem noch nie Stress mit den Zufallsbekanntschaften am Wegesrand.



Das rote auf dem Schild abgebildete Rad ist doch eindeutig ein Rennrad.
Was wollen die also?


----------



## rlrider (26. Juni 2019)

2020 bin ich definitiv mit dabei, habe schon lange nicht mehr Arschloch zu mir gesagt das wird echt mal wieder Zeit, deine Bilder machen da echt Bock drauf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2019)

rlrider schrieb:


> 2020 bin ich definitiv mit dabei, habe schon lange nicht mehr Arschloch zu mir gesagt das wird echt mal wieder Zeit, deine Bilder machen da echt Bock drauf



Also wenn mir keiner ein adäquates Schmerzensgeld zahlt werde ich da nicht mehr mitdämmeln.
Du musst aber auch nicht nach Belgien ... wenn du möchtest rufe ich dich täglich an und sage Arschloch zu dir


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2019)

* RuK ... Sahara Edition *

Ist das eine Hitze wa ? Tauwetter für Dicke ! Nicht meine Temperaturen ... es sei denn ein Pool ist in der Nähe. Dann muss man halt manchmal auch ungewöhnliche Wege gehn wenns ums geliebte Hobby geht. 

07:00 Uhr steht der Dicke am ersten Traileingang. Altusknip eropp un eraff stand auf dem Programm


​
Bissen Explore war auch dabei


​
Hier an der Stelle hab ich immer braune Hose ... man sieht es auf dem Bild nicht so gut aber dat is scheisse steil und lose, dazu windet sich das links eröm


​
Der Sommer kann aber auch schön










​
Dann rüber zu den Katzensteinen ... an der üblichen Rinne hab ich mich mal wieder versucht


​
Bis unten gehts ganz gut, wie immer, aber irgendwie parke ich immer an der gleichen Stelle ein. Diesmal holte ich mir einen dicken kleinen Zeh


​
Zum Abschluss ein bisschen Bikeyoga am Kreuz. Einfach mal die Plautze entlasten ))


​

Zum Abschluss noch was in eigener Sache:

LIEBE FRIDAYS FOR FUTURE GENERATION.
So lange ihr Eure Wälder in einem solchen Zustand hinterlasst kann man euch nur als "Scheinheilige Heuchler" titulieren ! Daher bennene ich Euch hiermit offiziell um. Ab sofort heisst ihr für mich:
"ASSIS FOR FUTURE"











​
Selbst meine Kinder ( 3 und 5 Jahre ) haben kapiert das man bei den Verhältnissen im Wald mit Feuerchen spielt. Da kann man auch noch so viele Steine drum packen ihr Vollpfosten !






​
Lernt erstmal elementare Dinge. Dann könnt ihr wieder demonstrieren und Euch über den scheiss von anderen muckieren​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2019)

Kommenden Mittwoch wirds wohl was angenehmere Temperaturen geben, wer Bock hat kann sich mal das Feytal angucken kommen:





						MTB-Tour am 03.07.2019 um 17:00        | MTB-News.de
					






					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> * RDHF 2019 - Nahtoderfahrung in den Ardennen *
> 
> Meine Herren, es ist vollbracht.  ins Ziel. Die Tränen vor Freude konnte sie sich gerade noch so verkneifen, O-Ton "Das mache ich nie wieder,
> ​



Genau. Und deswegen Enduro One in 2020.


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juni 2019)

Nur weil da jetzt ein paar Tausend Kids Freitags für die Future demonstrieren, sind das jetzt nicht alles auf einmal scheinheilige Ökos. Die Assis, die ihren Dreck im Wald hinterlassen sind wahrscheinlich die Gleichen wie vor den Demos. Macht ja jetzt nicht plötzlich jedes Schulkind auf Weltverbesserer. Außerdem haben wir hier in RLP seit Freitag Ferien. Demos in den Ferien??? Wohl kaum.    Ob hier ein FfF-Kid mitliest? Fraglich...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Demos in den Ferien??? Wohl kaum.



Das würde aber zeigen das sie dahinter stehen !


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> * RDHF 2019 - Nahtoderfahrung in den Ardennen *
> 
> Meine Herren, es ist vollbracht. Der Raid des Hautes Fagnes, kurz RDHF, ist Geschichte. Was für ein Rennen ! Es wird nicht umsonst als eines der härtesten MTB Rennen in Europa tituliert, aber dazu später mehr.
> 
> ...


Lekkofani - da geh' ich allein beim LESEN ja schon "vor die Hunde"! Iss datt 16:9-Format?
Der Robinator sieht ja aus wie meine Jugendzimmerschrankwand "Montenara"!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Der Robinator sieht ja aus wie meine Jugendzimmerschrankwand "Montenara"!



Ja der geht hochkant nicht mehr aufs Bild


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juni 2019)

Isch wusst nitt datt ett verschiedene Optionen inne Schriftstärke vom Trikot gab - oder trägt datt 
unter Muskelmasse einfach "nur auf"! Egal - ich bewerb mich für die "Adipösenklasse"
und lass ett nach Anstieg 3 wie'n Unfall aussehen - Schirispray rund um's Bike verteilen aka geplatzte Socken,
so wird's gehn! Bedank für's Hochhalten der Schreiberlingsfahne, ich hätt' beide Hände für die Tubuspumpe gebraucht!
Stay tuned, die Besten Bikebuddies mit auf die Trails, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (30. Juni 2019)

Isch hab's! (Wicki-Leaks...) Einfach den Schriftgrad um 2 Punkte anheben, dann erscheint datt ganze "robinisiert"....




Die Pros unter der Kameragilde sprechen hier auch vom socalled "Kisseneffekt"! Never proof a biking robinator, der Pete!


----------



## Trekki (30. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> LIEBE FRIDAYS FOR FUTURE GENERATION.
> So lange ihr Eure Wälder in einem solchen Zustand hinterlasst kann man euch nur als "Scheinheilige Heuchler" titulieren ! Daher bennene ich Euch hiermit offiziell um. Ab sofort heisst ihr für mich:
> "ASSIS FOR FUTURE"


Leider muss ich bei so einer Aussage an die Bild denken (die lese ich nicht, aber machmal die Sekundärliteratur dazu):




__





						Milchmädchen im Festivalmüll — BILDblog
					

Ein Watchblog für deutsche Medien



					bildblog.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Leider muss ich bei so einer Aussage an die Bild denken (die lese ich nicht, aber machmal die Sekundärliteratur dazu):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag sein das es was polemisch war, ich lese z.B. gar keine Zeitung, der Eifler bildet sich seine Meinung am Stammtisch 
Was mich einfach ankotzt ist diese "Mehr Schein als Sein" Mentalität. Heutzutage meint jeder er müsste das ganz grosse Rad drehen und Weltverbesserer spielen. Dabei sollte man erstmal die kleinen Räder vor der eigenen Türe drehen und den eigenen Laden sauber halten.So für diese Woche genug gezanGt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Isch hab's! (Wicki-Leaks...) Einfach den Schriftgrad um 2 Punkte anheben, dann erscheint datt ganze "robinisiert"....
> Anhang anzeigen 879745
> Die Pros unter der Kameragilde sprechen hier auch vom socalled "Kisseneffekt"! Never proof a biking robinator, der Pete!



Denke dran .... er kann töten ... 112 Arten ... stehste morgens auf haste noch nich gemerkt das de dod bis


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Juli 2019)

Da kann der Pete sich dann selbst unter die Erde bringen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2019)

Nun ist es offiziell .... die Eifel ist seit gestern 100% KÖTERREVIER


----------



## redrace (4. Juli 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nun ist es offiziell .... die Eifel ist seit gestern 100% KÖTERREVIER


Hast Du schon einen Herdenschutzhund?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2019)

Wozu ? Jeder Wolf haut von alleine ab wenn er uns riecht 
Ne Möpp krisch ich net bei uns in der Strasse hat schon jeder 2te einen.
Der beste ist der von meinem direkten Nachbar ... ich sach nur "antiautoritäre Hundeerzieheung" ... funzt super


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2019)

@aixro kumma Willi .. Sliderahmen in L kannst du deine Teile 1:1 übernehmen




__





						Enduro Rahmen: 244 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 19858 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## thommy88 (4. Juli 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> @aixro kumma Willi .. Sliderahmen in L kannst du deine Teile 1:1 übernehmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was haste mit den Teilnehmern auf deiner Tour angestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2019)

Nix, dem Willi ist der M Rahmen zu klein


----------



## aixro (5. Juli 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nix, dem Willi ist der M Rahmen zu klein


Genauso isses 
Danke Hubert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2019)

toyota schrieb:


> Du zangst dich halt gerne und meinst du wärst der Übertolle Biker.
> Schreibst du später als Rentner auch alle Falschparker auf?




Da komm ich heut morgen aus der Dusche und guck zum Fenster raus und was sehe ich ?



Ein Parkverbotsschild.

Genial oder ? Da kann ich ja demnächst schön beim kacka machen Falschparker aufschreiben ohne überhaupt aus dem Haus zu müssen.
Danke liebe Stadt Mechernich ! Da kann ich ja als übertoller zanGbiker so richtig schön Pluspunkte sammeln


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juli 2019)

Aha - abber vonne offizielen Mülltonnen-DH in Mechernich berichtet der feine Hörr mit keinem Ton!
Hier wird hoffentlich nachvertont!








						Lokalzeit am Samstag | 06.07.2019
					

Themen: Bienen-Weltrekordversuch in Aachen | Bewerbung über online-Portale | Die Woche in 99 Sekunden | Mülltonnenrennen in der Eifel | Stefan Göke berichtet über den Wandertag aus Schmallenberg | Kompakt | Videotagebuch: Hochzeit für Hochzeiten Teil 2 | Naturfotograf in der Großstadt | wetter




					www1.wdr.de
				




Wir staunen ab Minute 9.15 welch schebbije Trixereien der Eifelaner ersinnt um seinen Müll in Nachbar's Garten zu (kom)postieren!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2019)

Haben wir doch am Mittwoch noch die Vorbereitungen dazu auf dem Rückweg aus dem Feytal gesehen hatte ich mir das fest auf den Plan geschrieben.
Leider hatte ich Blötschkop irgendwas mit Sonntag abgespeicher .... war aber gestern son Mist !


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2019)

Kuck ma wann in Bergheim Gelbe Tonne angesagt iss - dann holen wir datt Richtung Veybach in Eigenregie nach!
...Robinator inne Karobuxe latürnich ein MUSS! Keine Gefangenen....

Ah so: da wir dann ja quasi mit anderer Leuts Tonnen starten gilt "Wildcardstatus"....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2019)

*Wohl dem der einen Alibertspiegelschrank als Brille hat *
















... und dann mal heiligen Berg in 5m Höhe ....





... hat doch tatsächlich einer was hingeklebt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2019)

* Köter over the World - Ausgabe Juli 2019 *​So es wird mal Zeit auch über andere Köter bei Events zu berichten. Das wird, so fern es was zu Berichten gibt, jetzt öfter mal geschehen. Also was gibts zu Berichten ?

Einer unsere Youngster "Le Petit Rouge" ist ja zur Zeit ausschliesslich mit dem Dackelschneider unterwegs. Er hat vor kurzem erfolgreich den Dreiländer Giro in Nauders. Dabei absolvierte er die Vinschgau Strecke mit 120km und 3000hm in knapp 5h. Wenn man bedenkt das manch einer auf Flachetappen schon für ein 24er Schnitt drücken muss kann sich vorstellen wie unser Roter hier abgeht. Eine echte Maschine der Typ 



​
Der zweite Youngster im Bunde ist Domme. Der wollte diese Woche biem Megavalanche starten. Dabei entstand ein lustiges Video, das solltet OIhr Euch mal ansehen. Es zeigt wie wiederig die Bedingungen dort teilweise waren. Oben noch massig Schnee, unten rutschig. Das Gelände dort ist sehr anspruchsvoll so das man jedem der das Teil mal gefahren ist höchsten Respekt zollen sollte. Leider hat es bei Domme nicht ganz geklappt. Eine Verletzung am Fuss welche er sich schon vorher zugezogen hatte zwingte ihm in der Vorbereitungswoche schon nach Hause zu fahren. Dann halt 2020, wir zählen auf dich Domme .. und gute Besserung



​

Am letzten Wochenende starteten Mentalmonster "Braonin zu Kurbelquäl"  und "Dampflok Trailopi" beim 24h Stöffelrace. Während der Trailopi nach 12h entschied das er keine Lust mehr hat und lieber die Baronin anbrüllen möchte fuhr diese wie ein Uhrwerk Runde um Runde. Dabei bekam sie "first class coaching" und "anbrülling" durch Trailopi.Lohn der Mühe war am Ende ein 2ter Platz bei den Mädels .... Phänomenal, eine echt starke Leistung !







​
Gefreut hat uns auch das "Comeback" vom Gletschermann aus Netterhseim. Hatte er doch massive Rückenprobleme die auch das Biken in Frage stellten, kämpfte er sich zurück in den Sattel. Auch eine echte Mentalleistung. So Meistert ein jeder seine Herausforderungen auf ganz verschiedene Arten .... Klasse !



​


----------



## ML-RIDER (13. Juli 2019)

Respekt an alle!
Das Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2019)

* Köter Core *​Heute war nochmal der Köter Core unter sich ... die grössen Robinator, Steigeisen und Killerplautze bilden das Kernstück der Köter. Heute Rücken wir also nochmal in Rumpfbesetzung aus ... schnell tauchten wir in den Natzionalpark Eifel ein



​Radontreff ​




​Welcome to the jungle​




​Gestolpert wurde auch ....​




​Ein styler durch und durch unser Robinator ​




​Ganz böses Männeraua .. hat ihn aber nicht abgehalten​




​Hier auch Männeraua .. ohne zu zucken zog er sich nach 50km den letzten Stachel raus ​




​Irgendwer hat mal was von L-Bogen raus erzählt​




​Durchgestreckt geht aber auch ​




​Die haben hier so komische Schilder angebappt ​




​Find ich gut​




​Jetzt aber ab nach Hause​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juli 2019)

* Tauwetter für Dicke 2.0 *

Der Sommer ist voll im Gange .... heute zu später Stunde nochmal zum RuK ausgerückt.




​Hot Hot Summer​




​Im Wald da ists noch kald ​




​Kommern kann auch Felsenland !​




​Grüne Rosette )​




​Alles Serengeti oder watt ?​




​Gras hoch wie Büsche !​




​Sundowner @ Altusknip​




​Ein FrühSport nach dem SpätSport​


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. Juli 2019)

schicke Socken


----------



## H-P (24. Juli 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> schicke Socken



Die sind bestimmt von Pippi Langstrumpf.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2019)

Nein von Ronald McDonald


----------



## H-P (24. Juli 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nein von Ronald McDonald



Du machst einen auf Horror Clown.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2019)

Ja die Socken sind das einzigste Utensil was ich dafür brauche


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2019)

> Das E-Bike Gesetz
> 
> § 1
> Das Führen eines Mountainbikes mit Hilfsmotor (neudeutsch E-Bike) ist nur Personen erlaubt, welche
> ...



Das gefällt mir


----------



## sibu (24. Juli 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die haben hier so komische Schilder angebappt


Die komischen Schilder habe ich südlich des Siebengebirges auch schon gesehen (es klebt noch)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juli 2019)

* Sensation ! Es Regnet ! *

Sensationell ..... es regnet ! Darauf habe ich gewartet ... Zeit sich ein zu sauen !

Also mal die Taucherbrille angezogen




Flugstunde am Morgen vertreib Kummer und Sorgen




#shapeyourtrail




Miss Liberty erträgt den Regen stoisch




Zappelfillip




Am Heiligen Berg ....




... noch bisschen über dicke Steine gefahren




Da Froschn




Spielerei an den Katzensteinen ... Stein hat Grip 




... Wurzel eher nicht ! Irgendwer behauptete mal das ist im Regen nicht fahrbar.
Er hatte recht  zumindest für mich 




Wenn die Sonne schon nicht will nehm ich mir den Regenbogen halt mit !




Einmal abtropfen bitte !


​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. August 2019)

Panorama Pur !






Dieser Moment an dem du deine einzige CO2 Patrone in die Atmosphäre gehimmelt hast und anfängst zu pumpen ...






Neu Schüsselstellenbezwinger






Dschungelbuch






TOLERANZ !






"Dat ös Flo"




​


----------



## thommy88 (1. August 2019)

Du solltest dir das doch nicht von der letzten Tour mit den Reifen abschauen. Oder war es nur eine verlängerte Pause die du haben wolltest


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. August 2019)

..... 0,1t auf 1.0 bar ... das konnte nicht lange gut gehen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. August 2019)

* Es muss nicht immer Enduro sein ..... *​.... es reichen auch 100mm Federweg, 100% Eifellandschaft und ein paar nette Trailchen um Spass zu haben. Es muss nicht immer die mörder hammer soenduro mega Action sein, einfach soulriding, dahingleiten in irgend eine Himmelsrichtung ... das ist gut für´s Herz ... in zweierlei hinsicht !
Die Sonne geht dirket ins Herz 




Schnell tauche ich wieder ein in den NP




Und schon den ersten Pfad abgefahren .. Ruine am Böttenbach
Die Gewitter von gestern und letze Woche haben deutliche spuren hinterlassen
Obwohl immer noch zu wenig Wasser in den Bächen ist




VN Brücke verheisst: jetzt kommt eine Rampe !




Die Schilderkombi grenzt ja fast schon an Hohn&Spott
Die 16% sind nur im Schnitt .. Stellenweise 22%.
Ob die damals schon den E-Bike boom auf dem Schirm hatten ?




Auf der alten Nazi Burg war einiges los, ich umkreiste sie auf kaum bekannten Wegen




Wenig später bin ich schon in Wollseifen, kurzer regenerier Stopp an der Kirche.




Dann gehts durch die Serengeti ... äääh Hochfläche hinab in Richtung Einruhr ...




... dort gibt es in der nähe des Ortes ein paar nette Pfädchen




Die fordern auch ein wenig die Fahrtechnik. Alles machbar mit 100mm,
versteh ich gar nicht warum die das nicht mal im Marathon einbauen




Herrlich hier oben.




Und manchmal schmäler als der Lenker




Kurz vor Einruhr nehme ich nochmal einen Panöme-Kurventrail mit.
Eigentlich geht das auch alles ohne umsetzen, macht aber weniger Spass 




Dann folge ich noch ein wenig dem Wildnistrail.
Hier wird er seinem Namen wenigstens mal gerecht




Klein Kanada !




Am Lago




Jetzt aber schnell nach Hause




An der Staumauer fülle ich die Körner auf ...




. .. und geniesse die Aussicht




Ob die Bedienung wusste das ich zanGbiker bin 




Am Ende war ich noch zu Scherzen aufgelegt 
do it like Askill
Ist schon hoch wenn man da oben drauf ist,
und ich hab fürs Foto sogar mal 0,5 sec die Füsse aufs Pedal bekommen. 


​


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. August 2019)

Mega Bilder Hubi


----------



## ML-RIDER (4. August 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> ​



Ha, super Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. August 2019)

Da kannst du jetzt das eine zum FdT wählen 





oder das andere


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2019)

* Köter over the World - Ausgabe August 19 *

Das Köterkarussell dreht sich weiter ... der Nachwuchs wird kräftig gefördert.
Die beiden Youngster "Flying Manu" und "Drifter Henry " machen das "Home of lässig" unsicher. Sind mit den Eltern im Bikecircus Saalbach unterwegs. Hackelberg & Co sind also keine unbekannten mehr. Weiter so Männer !













Youngung "Jasper der Furchtlose" fliegt zur seit mit Papa Robinator durch den Bikepark Winterberg. Das geht mittlerweile so weit das Papa mehr Schutzkleidung braucht als der Filius damit er noch dran bleibt. Sprünge, Drops und Anlieger sind kein Thema mehr ...furchtlos stürzt er sich in jede Abfahrt. Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis er sein erstes DH Rennen fährt ....






Der kleinste im Bunde, "No Brakes Max" macht auch seine "ErFahrungen", noch viel Apshalt aber auch schon hier und da ein Trailchen. Dabei bewahrt er stets einen kühlen Kopf und fährt so ziemlich alles ohne Bremse, das müssen wir nämlich noch ein bisschen üben 









Unser bärtige Dominix hat sich von seinem kaputten Fuss wieder berappelt und dreht wieder munter seine Runden im Schwarz -und Pfälzerwald. Leider klappt es nicht so oft das wir zusammen fahren aber der Tage wird kommen !





Unser Trailopi machte beim Rad am RIng die Dampflock ! Nicht beim 24h Rennen sondern beim Marathon Rund um die Nordschleife. Dort stemmte er sich drei mal um die Nordschleife. In Summe machte das 75km mit 1900hm die er in etwas mehr als 4h absolvierte. Repektable Leistung, zumal das ganze auf Regennassem Untergund statt fand, was meist gefühlt immer mehr hm ausmacht.






​
Mentalmosnter Baronin zu Kurbelquäl hat auch wieder zugeschlagen. Beim 24h Renenn in Duisburg belegte sie bei den Damen Einzelfahrerinnen einen respektablen 3.ten Platz. Weltklasse  Ich wär ja spätestens nach der 5 Runde abgedreht aber die Baronin kurbelt sowas locker runter.






Dann hatte ich noch zwei seltene Gäste mit auf den Trails Rund um Kommern. Zum einen hat sich der Gletschermann seine Bandscheiben wieder reingedrückt und kann zumindest wieder kleinere Bikerunden geniessen und zum anderen hatte ich Mark mit der Ankündigung zur Tour auf den Trail gelockt. Dieser ist versteckt sich normal Monate lang hinter den grossen Türen seiner Hofanlage. Niemand genau weiss was er dort treibt aber ich denke er trainiert ganz heimlich um irgendwann zum grossen Schlag auszuholen. Einer der drei Monate nicht gefahren ist kann unmöglich noch so fit sein 





PS: Wehe es lacht einer über meine Brille. So einen feinen Alibertspiegelschrank hat nicht jeder im Gesicht )​


----------



## jmr-biking (12. August 2019)

Super Nachwuchsförderung!  So muss das sein. Raus ins Grüne mit den Kleinen. Die Couch kann warten.


----------



## H-P (12. August 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> PS: Wehe es lacht einer über meine Brille. So einen feinen *Alibertspiegelschrank *hat nicht jeder im Gesicht )​



Ja ja, die Integration geht voran, früher hatten wir Cindy & Bert, heute Ali & Bert.


----------



## Pete04 (12. August 2019)

Da geh ich die Saalbacher mal suchen!


Die Westgipfelbahn befördert Tizillionen zum Hackelmountain...Resultat: auf die X-Line konnt mers nen Grill stellen! Ungestört...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2019)

SInd schon abgezogen gen Kärnten, Pete !
Aber das mit dem Westgipfel hab ich auch gehört ich hoffe das bleibt nicht so sonst wird der Hackl mehr und mehr zerhackelt.
Wobei wenn du rechts in den Bergstadl einbiegst hast auch deine Ruhe ... da braucht man aber wen bisschen, nur ganz wenig, Technik !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. August 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mentalmosnter Baronin zu Kurbelquäl hat auch wieder zugeschlagen. Beim 24h Renenn auf dem Ring belegte sie bei den Damen Einzelfahrerinnen einen respektablen 3.ten Platz. Weltklasse  Ich wär ja spätestens nach der 5 Runde abgedreht aber die Baronin kurbelt sowas locker runter. Leider gabs hier keine Bilder.



Korrektur. 3 Platz solo Damen beim 24h MTB Rennen in Duisburg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Korrektur. 3 Platz solo Damen beim 24h MTB Rennen in Duisburg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 896823



Danke Jörg, habs korrigiert ! Bisschen verpeilt heute


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2019)

Wenn einer Samstagnachmittag noch nix vor hat und ein wenig Nordeifelluft schnuppern will:






						MTB-Tour am 17.08.2019 um 14:30        | MTB-News.de
					






					lastminute.mtb-news.de
				




Hier in dem Video sind ein paar von den Trails drin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2019)

* Klopperus Maximus Mosella 2019 *

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2019, erneut zieht Centurion Hubertus Killerplautzus seine Legionen zusammen um den Klopperus Maximus Mosella zu bestreiten. Ihm folgten Filmus Jörgus, Technikus Mannikus,  Robinus Zerstörerus, Reinholdus Steigeisus, Andikus Tretus und Meffus Pinselus. Eine Schlagkräftige Legion die sogleich ihre Streitwagen in Cochem bereit machte um lozulegen in den Kampf gen Pommer.

Zunächst stellte sich jedoch ob der grossen Anzahl von Bachquerungen die Frage: Schlappen oder Schuhe ?




Letztlich siegte der Schuh, die Phallanx musste ja gehalten werden. Als nächstes galt es im angesicht des ersten Astiges Körner zu sparen wo es geht. Da kommt so ein Aufzug genau richtig !




Den hätte sich die Legion auch gerne für den ersten Astieg gewünscht. Nach einrollen von satten 2km auf leicht anstiegender Strasse gings hinauf zum Klottipark wo schon zahlreiche Kinder im Gefecht an der Kasse waren. Keuchend erreichten wir den Gipfel, ganz schön steil. Dafür gibbs hier oben Panorama satt. Hier die Legion:




Mannikus Technikus nutzt jede Gelegeneheit eine kleine Spielerei einzufügen.  Rückt jedoch auch schnell wieder ein um die Phallanx nicht zu schwächen




Bei der folgenden Spielerei wollten nur zwei Legionäre dem Killerplauzius Hubertus folgen. die anderen suchten sich einen Hühnersteig. Hier Robinatus Zerstörerus




Weiter gings über ein flowig Trailchen. Man muss die Legionäre auch bei Laune halten. Aber zu schön daher keine Bilder. Wieder unten rollten wir an der Mosella daher. Aufgrund von Radwegsphobie und Asphaltallergie natürlich nicht auf dem Radweg




Ab Pommern nahmen wir Kurs auf einen alten Pfad. Der schien noch aus der Steinzeit, Hubertus Killerplauzius spielte den Räumpanzer und räumte mannigfaltig Holz aus dem Weg. Als letztes Hindernis musste dann noch am Ausgang eine Brombeerhecke überwunden werden. Entweder fahrend oder per Pedes








Dies hinterliss natürlich ganz böses Männeraua was im Lazarett behandelt werden musste




Es folgten kühlende Bachquerungen für die Legionäre. Das Pommerbachtal hält so einige davon bereit.
















Für Robiatus Zerstörerus hätte sich es hier wohl gelohnt die Schlappen vorher anzuziehen




Zahlreiche Wiesen säumten ihren Weg




Erkentnis des Tages: in drei Jahren hat man einiges vergessen da muss dann auchmal der survival Modus eingelegt werden




Das ende des Pommerbachtal leutet wie immer der Tunnel unter der A48 ein, hier gilt es die Spur zu halten. Gar nicht so einfach wenn man nichts sieht.




Nach ein paar netten Trailchen und Anstiegen später befanden wir uns im Schieferbruch. Ronbinatus Zerstörerus sollte die Lage in der Lore erkunden. Die Legionäre Reinholdus Steigeisenus und Meffus Pinselus hatten jedoch so mittel Lust das Teil den Hang runter zu stossen




Vom folgenden Trailgenuss und dem verfahrer des Centurion gibts keine Bilder, zu emotional. Stattdessen steigen wir erst wieder bei blinder Zerstörungswut ein. Dazwischen lagen eine Kuchenpause und ein netter Trail der wohl dafür sorgte das Robinatus Zerstörerus sein Schaltwerk loswerden wollte





Nach ein wenig biegerei mit der Zange und einstellerei lief die Schaltung besser wie vorher  Wir befanden uns im wildesten Tal jenseits von Rom. Tief eigeschnitten udn ausgesetzt war es gar nicht so einfach die heerscharen an betrunkenen weiblichen Kegelclubs zu umfahren
























Es spuckte uns fast in Cochem wieder aus. Ein letztes aufbäumen der Legion stand bevor. Ein letzter zäher Anstieg auf Teer zur Hubertushöhe




Man versuchte uns jetzt durch alle möglichen Beschilderungen aufzuhalten, Jörgus Filmus zeigte uns jedoch wie man auch die schwersten Passagen meistern kann




"Wir schaffen das" schallte es und schwups waren wir oben und genossen das herrliche Panöma !




Es folgte was folgen musste. "Über sieben Brücken musst du gehn" besang es Barde Maffeys Peter schon was ihm den Spitznamen "Brückepitte" einbrachte, bei uns waren es derer nur drei aber daziwschen ein lieblich Trailchen




Am Ende turnten wir noch ein wenig durch die Gärten der Eichsburg zu Cochem. Wir wollten diese eigentlich einnehmen, sie wurde jedoch schon seit Jahren von den Holländern belagert drum gabs hier nichts mehr zu holen. Wie formulierte es Andikus Tretus noch so schön "Keine Hubitour ohne Treppen" .... recht sollte er behalten 




Ganz Cochem wurde von unseren holländischen Nachbar belagert. Es war Weinfest. Wir suchten uns ein ruhiges Plätzchen ewtas ausserhalb. Die Bahnhofskneipe am uns da gerade recht. Robinatus Zerstörerus bekam beim Anblick der lieblichen Gastwirtin schon ganz feucnhte Augen ...wir beliessen es bei feuchten Kehlen und schütteten Kaltgetränke gen Hals. Aaaah das verdampfte quasi direkt angesichts der mittlerweile satten 31°C. So endete das Gefecht und die Legionäre zogen wieder von dannen. Schön wars, zwar technisch nicht der schwierigste unter den Kloppern aber landschaftlich grandios mit einigen Trailchen und auch bächtig was für die Keulen. Chapeau meine Herren, es war mir wieder ein fest !​


----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2019)

...weibliche Kegelclubs zu umfahren! Ob einem von Meffus Pinselus noch paar Pics zugespielt werden können -
habe starkes Kopfkino! Starker Ritt mit noch stärkeren Legionären!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. August 2019)

Hier die bewegende Geschichte


----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2019)

Limesabschnitt XXVII, am Mare Chemicalum (Nähe Colonia Aggripina), kurz vor de Sportschau!
Legionär Pilus Longum steht da wo er stehen muss um solch Marodieren vonne BeBikten (so wie Pikten,
nur mit Rad...) zu verhindern...



Ausgestattet mit eigener Therme (oho!), Cateringvertrag vom namhaftem Met-dikus aussem Nachbarkastell
und (Schwiegerelternglück! "Säcke vor de Türe" lässt sich hier trefflich wachen! Der wird Ihnen schön eins Tröööte!

PostScriptum: Äh, die Kurze iss aussem Gröbsten raus, von daher forderte der "Legionär" paar Kompromisse - 
Römers waren bei Playmobil vor 10 Jahren grad nitt hipp....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2019)

* The Flying Eifler - Hubi in Leogang Part 1 *

Endlich nochmal Urlaub. So oft kommt Fam. Hubi leider nicht in den Genuss, aber wenn dann richtig  Wellnessbunker in Leogang gebucht, da gibts jede Menge Spielsachen für die Kids, Wellness für Mutti und für Papi ein riesen grosser Spielplatz in Form eines Bikeparks. Der hat sogar Anschluss an den Bikecircus Saalbach was die Trailmöglichkeiten noch enorm erweitert. Zwei Vormittage durfte der Pappa dann auf die Piste. 

Eines vorweg: das mit dem "flying Eifler" war etwas hochgegriffen denn so wirklich wohl fühlt sich ein Eifler in der Luft nicht. Daher tendieren die absolvierten Sprunghöhen zwischen Bildzeitung und Engelbert Strauss Katalog  Nichtsdesto trotz klappt es mit Anliegern und dem Rest den man hier so findet einigermassen. 

Los gings am Samstag auf die Asitz, die BIG 7 sollten fallen. Es gibt dort ja eine ausgewiesene BIG5 Runde bei der man 5 mal Liften muss und somit um die 5000tm macht, das erschien mir ein wenig wenig  so sollte noch eine Bahn drangehangen werden.


Das erste Hinderniss des Tages. Auch in den Alpen überwiegen die Mofafahrer. Im Bikekeller des Hotels war ich einer der wenigen die noch selbst pedalieren. Das Stellt die Hotels natürlich vor neue Herausforderungen. Begnügte man sich früher mit einem "Abstellraum" muss dieser heutzutage mit ausreichen Steckdosen versorgt sein sonst gibt das mecker ! Hinderniss liess sich jedenfalls schnell per Seitenschneider überwinden




So viel zum selbst pedalieren  um 09:00 Uhr öffnete die Asitzbahn, da scharrte der Hubi schon mit den Hufen. Aber 6000tm bedeuten auch 6000hm ... das wär mir dann doch auch etwas zu viel des guten das überlass ich ausgemergelten Tretmaschinen.




Auf geht`s in die Berge. Ein bisschen Inversionswetterlage, könnt ich mich ja stundenlang dran ergötzen !




Herrlich oder ?




Am Schönleiten gehts in den Wurzeltrail. Der Einstig ist noch geschmeidig mit Panöma ohne Ende. Da hinten in der Mitte ist irgendwo der Grossvenediger und wenns gut läuft sieht man auch den Glockner von hier




Dann zeigt der Wurzeltrail sein wahres Gesicht. Wurzel an Wurzel schmiegt sich Kilometerlang hinüber zum Kohlmaisgipfel. Im seichten auf und ab gehts flutschig daher, trotz Trockenheit hats hier immer mal wieder auch nasse Wurzeln. Hab mich gefragt ob noch jemand in Saalbach ist wenn ich gleich dort ankomme, voll die Völkerwanderung in Richtung Asitz. Der grossteil waren leicht überforderte Mofafahrer, schon doof die 25kg über 2km schieben zu müssen 




Dann ging`s hinab. Über den neu "geshapten" Panoramatrail und Milka Line ins Tal nach Saalbach. Den Panoramatrail hat man im mittleren Teil erweitert. Macht trotz einiger Bremswellen Spass und man muss halt nicht mehr über Schotterpiste überbrücken. Top gemacht @bikeparksaalbach




Zweiter Austieg geht per Schattberg-X-Press auf den Schattberg Ostgipfel. Kenner wissen was jetzt kommt... die nette Rampe auf den Westgipfel. Zunächst schwung holen auf der X-Line dann wuchtet man sich da rauf. Ich versuche mit 28/42er Kombi und Tupperware mein Glück. Fast bis zum ersten linksknick geschafft, dann schalte ich zur liebe meiner Knie und Lunge auf Fussbetrieb um. Oben reges getummel, ich so"schnell wech". Wenig später biege ich rechts in den Bergstadel Trail ein .... ein wilder seiner Zunft !




Der Bergstadel ist mehr oder weniger ein naturbelassener Trail des hier als "schwer" eingestuft ist. Das meiste war für mich fahrbar, drei mal musst ich kurz runter vom Bike. Einmal wegen einer wüsten Steinfeldkombi und einmal wegen einer ziemlich steilen wurzeligen "Mutstelle" ... bei letzterem hatte ich nur Mut für die Chickenline und selbst die hatte es in sich. Das dritte mal entschied ich über den Lenker abzusteigen. Wenn man zu doof ist um anzuhalten und dabei einen dicken Stein übersieht geschieht das einem recht  Alles in allem ist der Bergtadel aber sehr lecker Trailchen. Genau mein Ding immer hart an der Grenze des (für mich ) fahrbaren. Einz A




In der Westgipfelbahn wurden die Wunden geleckt. Gaaaanz böses Männeraua. Doofer Stein ! Auffahrt per Westgipfelbahn, die ist dieses Jahr als Ersatz für die Zwölferkogelbahn in Betrieb. 12er Kogel wird saniert. Das erhöht natürlich den Betrieb auf dem Hacklberg weil der abschreckende 150hm Anstieg vom Ost zum Westgipfel am Schattberg nicht mehr gemeistert werden muss. Dieses jedoch zum leidwesen des Hacklbergtrails. Recht zerfahren kommt er daher. Zwei recht zügige Jungs zeigten mir wie man hier am besten runter kommt. Flow pur wenn mans zu nehmen weiss, da muss man auch nicht gross über Bremswellen meckern. Danke dafür unbekannter Weise ! Dank Flow hab ich hier leidr vergessen Bilder zu machen ....




Nächste Auffahrt war die Reiterkogelbahn, die folgende Blue-Line verschulckte ich auch im Schweinsgalopp. Ziemlich zerbombt das Teil, das machte wirklich stellenweise wenig Spass. Aber will mich nicht beschweren, Wetter Top, werde auf den Berg gebracht und kann unbeschwert den Trail wieder hinab schiessen. Gibt schlimmeres. Auch hier hab ich dank Schweinsgalopp vergessen mal ein Bildchen zu machen .. hmpf ! Egal ... der nächste Lift wartet schon. Bin schon auf dem Rückweg. Der Kohlmais bringt mich zurück auf selbigen Gipfel. Der Kreis beginnt sich zu schliessen, aber zunächst muss nochmal der Wurzeltrail gemeistert werden. So langsam böngt das auch rein, wenn man nicht konzentriert fährt macht man hier auch schnell mal bums,




Zurück an der Asitz hatte ich dann die Wahl der Qual. Ich nahm als erstes die neue Steinbergline, der Plan sah vor dann mit der für den Sommerbetrieb neuen Steinbergbahn nochmal hinauf zu Gondeln. Was für ein Kurvengemetzel ... in gefühlt 158.856.345 Anliegern zieht der Trail gen Tal. Immer wieder kleine Tables oder Drops, mal waldig, mal steinig, mal mit Panorama. Ein schmankerl. Aber wenn man ihn in einem rutsch verschlucken will fordert er auch einiges ab. Mit pumpenden Armen und Beinen hockte ich mich unten wieder in den Lift ! Echt Geil. Leider kein Bild gemacht aber das gibts in Part 2.




Wieder oben auf der Asitz nahm ich diesmal Hangman I. Ein herrliches Stück Trail, eine Kombination aus allem halt. Wurzelfelder, Drops, schnelle Anlieger, Steilstücke- Einfach super. Einer meiner Lieblingstrails hier. Ab der Mitte dann wieder die Qual der Wahl. Hangman 2, nochmal Steinbergrest oder Antoniustrail. Fiel nicht wirjlich schwer ... ab in den Tünnestrail. Der ist laut Beschreibung ein neu angelegter "naturbelassener" schwerer Trail. Wie halt so ein "neu angelegter" Trail "Nautrbelassen" sein kann  Aber es war eine gute Wahl, haben die echt gut hinbekommen. Immer am Hang lang zieht sich das Teil leicht beschwinglich daher. Abei sollte man wen möglich auf den Holzstegen nicht plumps machen, da ging es stellenweise links ganz schön runter. Richtig was für Romantiksäue das Teil mit "Magic Forrest" und "Devils Canyon" .. die Jungs vom Bikepark machen sich echt Gedanken




Devils Canynon ... herrlich !




Uuuuuah ! Magic Forrest 




Der Tünnestrail spuckt einen in den unteren Teil der Steinbergline aus. Den Rest rappelte ich dann auch noch runter und dämmelte unten wieder gemächlich per Radweg zurück ins Hotel. Dort liess ich den Tag bei nem Liter eiskaltem Radler, Kaiserschmarrn und Blick auf die Steinberge ausklingen. Herrlich !





Alles in allem hab ich dann heute etwas über 5700tm nieder gemetzelt. Man solls nicht glauben aber auch das kann ganz schön fertig machen. Nicht so als wenn man 2000hm bergauf gefahren wäre aber halt anders.  Ist eher so Kraftsport für den Oberkörper ... gefühlt. Egal, nicht so viel Sinnieren ... fahren ! Hammer dem Gerät, ich komme wieder keine Frage !​


----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2019)

Tiefen Reschpekt und mannisch Ehr' für dett Bezwingen des "Kackbersch" trotz oder gerade weil funktionierender Gondel!
Ein Kümmeraner mutt tun watter muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2019)

* Epic Hubi in Epic Bikepark - Hubi in Leogang Part 2 *

Soderle, nächstes Kapitel in der Flugschule Leogang. Für den Mittwoch war Kaiserwetter vorraus gesagt, Zeit um den Bikepark Leogang mal so richtig unsicher zu machen  Für heuer hab ich mir vorgenommen mal fast alle Trails im Bikepark Leogang abzuklappern, das ganze musste in 4h passieren, die Kinder wollten auch noch bespasst werden. Also mal ranhalten heute.

Der Morgen fing schonmal herrlich an .... Sonne pur und Wetterinversion ! EPIC !




Als erstes schoss ich zum warm werden direkt mal die Steinbergline runter. Herrlich ! Hier waren schon fleissig die Trailbuilder am reparieren. Immer wieder sieht man die Jungs mit Bagger und Schaufel im Park, ein Zeichen dafür das hier auch in Schuss gehalten wird ! TOP




In der Steinbergline gibts auch kleinere Spielereien, wie hier z.B. ein abgesägter Baumstamm als Drop




So wellt man sich daher auf der Steinbergline




Dort gibts auch was fürs Herz ! Herrlicher Aussichtspunkt




Als nächstes gings in meinen Lieblingstrail 




Herrliche Abschnitte gibts im Hangman 1




Mittlerweile ist die Sonne draussen und die Jacke im Rucksack. Hier und da ists dennoch recht flutschig wie hier z.B.




Wurzelrisotto gibts reichlich im Hangman I




Über den Flow Link ( keine Bilder weil viel zu schnell  ) gehts rüber zum Flying Gangster.
Der Name ist hier Programm. Ich gehs etwas ruhiger an als manch anderer. Schon geil zu sehen wie manche über die Tables fliegen.




Da geht er runter der Flying Gangster




An der Forsthofalm biege ich ab in den .....




Dieser und der Schwarzleotrail ( später mehr ) sind als Mofatrails gedacht. Wenn ich mir aber so die Mofafahrer hier in Leogang anschaue dann wird der Forsthoftrail 99% davon überfordern. Die meisten davon machen eher den "Genusstourer" eindruck. Fahrtechnisch ist der Forsthof teilweise echt anspruchsvoll. So kippt direkt am Anfang ein Northshore richtig knackig steil ab. Immer wieder kommen sehr flutschige Steilstücke mit Fels und Wurzel. Es hatte zwar zwei Tage vorher noch gut geregnet aber ich denke hier wird es aufgrund der schattigen Lage nie wirklich trocken sein weswegen der Trail schon durchweg sehr anspruchsvoll daher kommt. Hier und da musste ich auch mal füsseln, das groh war jedoch für mich so gerade sicher fahrbar. Aber Hut ab. Da haben die Kollegen vom Bikepark Leogang echt was feines hingezaubert.




Wieder oben schiesse ich in den sehr schnellen Hot-Shots Trail. Hier kann man es richtig brennen lassen, grosse Tables, weite und hohe Anlieger. Bisschen Bremswellen aber daran gewöhnt man sich hier, einfach laufen lassen. Nur nicht übermütig werden Epic Hubi )




Über den Flow-Link und Flying Gangster gehts an der Forsthofalm in den ....




Auch der ist ein Mofa-Trail. Fällt aber deutlich einfacher aus. Trotzdem hat man hier eine Menge Spass, den kann man richtig schön flüssig durchziehen, wenn man keine Fotos macht  Kleinere Northshores, Serpentinchen, Würzelchen, Steinchen ... alles dabei was das Bikerherz braucht. Auf beiden Trails ( Schwarzleo und Fortshof ) war ich so gut wie alleine unterwegs. Sie liegen halt ein wenig abseits des Bikeparks und man muss unten jeweils ein Stück Radweg zurück zur Asitzbahn, was aber super einfach geht da man nur bergab rollen braucht. Man kann die Trails natürlich auch per Pedal anfahren müssten in Summe so um die 400hm sein, vielleicht eine schöne Endurorunde fürs nächste mal.




Zum Schluss kredenzte ich mir nochmal meine persönliche Top-Kombi. Über den Hangman 1 in den Antonius, ein wenig Steinbergline in den Hangman 2. Eine wirklich geile Kombination von Top to Bottom. Alles dabei, von schwerer bis einfach, von natürlich bis Murmelbahn. Herrlich hier abzudampfen.




Sehr geil angelegt der Tünnes Trail




Mit viel liebe im Detail 




Eine herrliche Ecke, hier könnt ich den ganzen Tag stehen und gucken




Fahren macht natürlich noch mehr Spass 




Am Ende gehts wie gesagt in die 




So endet ein genialer Tag im Bikepark Leogang. Der hält wirklich für jeden was parat. Ich konnte sogar mal im Gegensatz zur hiesigen Eifel meine Federelemente ein wenig ausloten. Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack hat sich der Bikepark den Zusatz "Epic" wirklich verdient. Aber Gschmäcker sind ja immer anders so das andere das sicherlich anders sehen 


​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Tiefen Reschpekt und mannisch Ehr' für dett Bezwingen des "Kackbersch" trotz oder gerade weil funktionierender Gondel!
> Ein Kümmeraner mutt tun watter muss!



Die Westgipfelbahn stellen die besser wieder ab, oder die Stellen mal 10 Leute ein die sich nur höchstpersönlich um den Hackl kümmern, der wird momentan ganz schön runter gefräst find ich. Der Kackbersch hat doch dafür gesorgt das die meisten nur eine wenn überhaupt befahren haben. Dabei is der Kackbersch ja nit so schlimm, ma is doch im Urlaub und bisschen Wandern tut gut. Kann ma schön gucken


----------



## aixro (9. September 2019)

Respekt Hubi, wie immer ein toller Bericht und tolle Bilder


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2019)

* Familie Hubi im Leofieber *

Auch der Rest der Familie Hubi ist gerne auf zwei Rädern unterwegs. Die jüngsten machen mit 5 und 3 Jahren ihre ersten Erfahrungen. Die Madamme fährt auch immer mal wieder sehr gerne mit dem Manne auf zwei Rädern über Land.

Den kleinsten im Hause kredenzten wir immer mal wieder zwei Leihbikes und Schoner damit sie ihre Erfahrungen im Rookies Bereich sammeln konnten. Unsere kleine Diva (5) war am Ende des Urlaubs sogar in der Lage den "Contessatrail"   in einem rutsch runter zu fahren, dem kleinsten genügte noch der Kids Bereich, reicht auch dicke für einen 3 jährigen












Die Dame durfte ich dann gegen Ende unseres Urlaubs für ein schönes Panorama Ründchen entführen. Von Der Asitz aus radelten wir im ständigen auf und ab in Richtung Saalfelden. Immer an der Bergflanke auf der Höhe gab es herrliche Ausblicke in die umliegenden Bergwelten. Vorbei an Almen und durch endlose Wälder erreichten wir den Berggasthof Biberg wo wir eine Pause bei lecker Kaiserschmarrn einlegten. Danach liessen wir es locker den Biberg hinab und entlang der Ache ausrollen. Auch wenn die Runde recht trailfrei war so hatten wir beide doch viel Spass alleine wegen der traumhaften Ausblicke. Die 650hm drückte die Madamme tapfer weg, respekt wenn man bedenkt wie selten sie auf den Sattel kommt. Habe schon gestandene Bikegrössen bei weniger hm weinen sehen 





























Gewohnt haben wir überigends wieder im Hotel Riederalm. Genau das richtige für Leute die ein Familienfreundliches Hotel suchen wo man auf nichts verzichten muss, Der Service und die Gourmetküche sind der Knaller, ein riesen Pool, Spielplatz, Kettcarparcour und Gameroom lassen die Kinderherzen höher schlagen und die "Alten" kommen dank zahlreicher Wellnessangebote auch auf ihre Kosten. In der Region kann man noch einiges abseits des Bikegeschehens unternehmen. Es gibt viele Naturschauspiele ( Bornbachloch, Lamprechtshöhle, Vorderkaserklamm usw usw ) sowie auch Attraktionen für die kleinen ( Sinnepark an der Asitz, Spielewanderweg, Go-Kartbahn usw. )
Also wir fahren kommen wieder .... 2020 kann kommen 

Der Sinne Park




Da kann man sich schön austoben 




Weiter oben gibts Wasserpiele und eine "Raketenschirm" wie unser Sohnemann ihn getauft hat




Vorderkaserklamm




Jauserei muss auch sein




Auch im Regen kann man hier Spass mitd en Kids haben man muss nur wissen wie 



​


----------



## ML-RIDER (10. September 2019)

Kaiserschmarrn, lecker!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (10. September 2019)

Das nenne ich mal Familienurlaub - Top gemacht


----------



## Pete04 (10. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dabei is der Kackbersch ja nit so schlimm, ma is doch im Urlaub und bisschen Wandern tut gut. Kann ma schön gucken





Man(n) kann die Kids auch zum Hackelbersch treiben - aber die Zechen zahlen immer dieselben!


----------



## redrace (10. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die 650hm drückte die Madamme tapfer weg, respekt wenn man bedenkt wie selten sie auf den Sattel kommt. Habe schon gestandene Bikegrössen bei weniger hm weinen sehen


Die Mädels sind halt zäh! Kennen ich auch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2019)

Sommernachschlag ... schon wieder unterwegs im kleinen Allgäu







Schön ists da !





Herrliche Panömawege





Sogar mit Wellnessabteilung für Heidi und Hubi ...





Und Blumen für Romantiksäue





Und was für Fleischliebhaber 





Man hat hier und da auch schonmal für kommende Events die Bewohner sensibilisiert


----------



## gruener-Frosch (11. September 2019)

also - ich finde die offiziellen neuen blauen Hinweisschilder voll in Ordnung. Wusste gar nicht, dass Behörden doch auf einmal so unkompliziert und mit gesundem Menschenverstand handeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. September 2019)

​


----------



## gruener-Frosch (12. September 2019)

absolut Top, der Kurze


----------



## thommy88 (12. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> ​


 
Da bekommt Kids on Bike Ausbildung ne ganz andere Bedeutung


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. September 2019)

Top Hubi   Ich würde dem vielleicht Handschuhe anziehen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. September 2019)

Und der nächste nicht mehr ganz so kurze:


----------



## gruener-Frosch (12. September 2019)

der fährt aber ne saubere Linie als wie du


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. September 2019)

Wie will man als Adipöser sauber den Berg runter rollen ?


----------



## Pete04 (12. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> ​


Von wegen - wer so durchdämmelt iss mindestens enn "Bratmaxxe"! 
Den Prototyp vom Maxxe-Helm hammers auch die Jugend testen lassen...



Wo kannste schomma Helmfüllung mampfen!? Fiel abber durch - der zieht nach 2 Stunden Fruchtfliegen!
Der Bodenwurf vom Maxxe iss Fix-und-Foxi geschuldet - die kriegen heute schon inne Comics beigebracht
datt mers so Taschengelderhöhungen durch-pusht! - Dragi sei Dank.... 
Sehr cool wie der kurze im Pic unter de rechten Achsel rauspusht!!! (Ein neutrales Auge bemerkt ein gar gülden Lenkerlein
anne Steuerzentrale des stolzen Vadders...) Raus die Kurzen, Frischluft droht! Pump up the volume, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tapir (14. September 2019)

Da hat die Lisa nen schönen Pfad getrampelt


----------



## DocB (14. September 2019)

Der gar nicht so Dicke kann ziemlich gut umsetzen! Ist Lisa bergauf und bergab so schmalpfadig?


----------



## Pete04 (14. September 2019)

Abber bei "...von wegen gar nicht so XXXXX..." - bei wenijer Föttche hätten mers viel mehr Lisa jesehn!
Formidabler Ritt auffe Klinge vom Zelluloid! (Sacht man datt heut' noch so?!) 
@DocB - de "Lisa" kann höchstformidabel - und beides! Gilt allerdings Rosinchen rauszupicken,
Manderscheid - Wittlich ist der "Brenner", Sommers gibt's Shuttle per ÖPNV.... Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> Der gar nicht so Dicke kann ziemlich gut umsetzen! Ist Lisa bergauf und bergab so schmalpfadig?



Lisa und drum herum hat einiges schmales. Auch manchmal so schmal das man als Familienvater  mal nen Meter schiebt bevor man den Hang runter purzelt. 0-Fehlerstellen sach ich nur


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> - bei wenijer Föttche hätten mers viel mehr Lisa jesehn!


Ey ...ausgerechnet da hat er Dank Rädchen am wenigsten Polster aufgelegt. Aber Watt willste machen wenn's schmeckt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. September 2019)

Super Video Hubui  Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das Du allein warst. Möchte nicht wissen wie oft Du hin und hergelaufen bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Super Video Hubui  Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das Du allein warst. Möchte nicht wissen wie oft Du hin und hergelaufen bist



Tour hatte ca. 30km / 900hm .... mit dem hin und hergelaufe auch gerne 35km mit 1200


----------



## H-P (19. September 2019)

Tünnestrail.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Tünnestrail.



Den gibbs auch überall ...


----------



## daWutz (21. September 2019)

03:37... das ist auch schon senile Bettflucht, oder?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2019)

daWutz schrieb:


> 03:37... das ist auch schon senile Bettflucht, oder?



4:37 bitte ! Aber die gleiche Krankheit


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2019)

* Ahrtaler Traildegustation *

Heuer nahmen die Bikebuddys Robinator und Killerplautze an einer Traildegustation teil. Versprochen wurde nix, gehalten viel. Dabei waren mannigfaltige Geschmacksrichtungen an Trails zu verkosten. Los ging`s schon um 9 Uhr in Altenahr, DAS neue Epizentrum für alle E-Mofafahrer.




Im ersten Anstieg hatte der Robinator einen komischen Geschmack auf der Zunge. Wie sich herausstellte hatte ein dreckiger Köter einem dreckigen Köter ein Köttel in den Weg gelegt. Dieser will natürlich vom Reifen runtergepopelt werden, in der Abfahrt kommt das sonst uncool wenn einem die Stückchen ins Gesicht spratteln




Oben gabs erstmal Panöma und ein Affenkottelette. Die Jacken mussten sein, 4°C da an die Ahr
Die folgende Abfahrt war seehr geschmeidig. Wir waren so schnell unten das die Pützfelder froh sein konnten das die Glocke im Kapellchen nicht vom Sog erfasst wurde )




Dann passierte es. Unsere Zossen warfen uns einfach ab und hockten sich auf die Bank um die unendlichen Weiten des Ahrtals zu geniessen. Die Scheuen biester wollten erstmal wieder eingefangen werden. Wir näherten uns mit aller vorsicht ....




Das Panöööma hier ist aber auch zu schön. Es soll Leute geben die fahren hier zum Steinerberg und sehen das nicht mal.












Der Sylvestertrail war auch ein zarter am Gaumen. Geschmeidig schlängelte er sich darnieder, gut im abrollverhalten da staubtrocken. Es ging für die Kamera zu schnell, wir befinden uns im nächsten Anstieg. Dieser ging weiter hinauf, bis zum Steinerberg




Der wohl meistfotografierte Vermessungspunkt im ganzen Ahrtal )




Die Abfahrt vom Steinerberg ist flow pur ! Bis zum Schrock da wirds bisschen knfilliger. Schrock rechts war angesagt. Schon herber, ein echter Rachenputzer halt. Leider etwas zerfahren bzw. erodiert durch Murenabgänge. Da muss ich mal im Winter bisschen Trailpflege insvestieren, das Aroma will ausgebaut werden. Den Recken hats trotzdem da gefallen




Im weiteren kommt die süffige Abfahrt nach Reimerzhofen. Sehr geil dem Gerät. Diesmal wieder mit linksschwenk über die Schieferplatten. Herrliches Aroma, bisschen staubig aber sonst sehr tutti frutti.




Ruck Zuck ist der Geschmack des Trails verflogen und wir lechzten nach mehr. Mehr Trail, mehr Höhe um wieder runter zu fahren. Diesmal wuchteten wir unsere Asketenkörper ( geformt durch Bier, Fleisch und Eis ) auf den Koppen. Nicht "Schneekoppe(n)" sondern "Scheee Koppen" weils hier oben so schön ist. Kleine Spielerei ist auch drin.




Hier der Robinator in der Koppechen spielerei, ein netter Zwischengang mit adrenalinigem Abgang




Im weiteren gabs dann einen Klassiker zu verkosten. Auf dem Weg zum Horn kreuzen wir nochmal den Schrock und nahmen diesmal die linke Variante. Ein Gedicht von Wurzeltrailchen. Sehr gut ausgebauzt, vollmundig und zartherb im Abgang. 




Hier der Abgang, man sieht es nicht aber es war steil. Den Robinator erschreckt sowas nicht, daher verzieht der auch nie gar nimmer eine Miene. Obwohls im geschmeckt hat bis hier her ....


​
Am Horn wieder Panöööma pur ! Hier nahmen wir die rechte Variante. Ein Leckerchen das einem die Hirnwindungen gerade zieht. Eine Ecke an der anderen, eine enger als die andere. Herrlich dem Gerät




Nicht so herrlich war im unteren Teil die Zwei Torfköpfe von Reiterninnen. Diese meinten sie müssten ihre wandelnden Sauerbraten den Trail hoch laufen lassen. Für das zertrampelte Gelände können wir MTBler wahrscheinlich wieder gerade stehen. Unglaublich was son Sauerbraten für Stampflöcher hinterlässt. Einer von den Zossen ging dann auch noch wenig über uns durch das wir dachten beide kommen gleich runter gepurzelt. Wie bescheuert muss man eigentlich sein ! Und die befanden sich noch im einfachn Teil des Trails !




Naja nicht aufregen. Wiesagt mein geschätzter Kumpel imemr "Emotionslos abarbeiten !"
Das letzte Trailchen des Tages. Lingenberg, Südhang beste Lage könnte man sagen als dem Robinator quer in de Wiese endete 




Die Stufen am Ende des Lingenbergs habens in sich. Dafür ist hier nix los. Wir genossen den letzten Gang in vollen Zügen. Ein Herber abgang, wir hätten fast geweint 





So liessen wir es gemütlich an der Ahr ausrollen. Bei fantastischem Wetter und den Trails konnte man eigentlich nichts falsch machen ! Ausser vielleicht die falschen Leute mitzunehmen, aber den Fehler hab ich heute nicht gemacht  Bleibt nur noch eins zu sagen:

Das war Endstufe !​


----------



## H-P (21. September 2019)

Waren heute in Dernau und hatten auch unseren Spaß...leider ist der Spielplatztrail schon ziemlich verstravat. :-(


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Waren heute in Dernau und hatten auch unseren Spaß...leider ist der Spielplatztrail schon ziemlich verstravat. :-(



Nicht nur der... die Mofa Gangs tun ihr übriges dazu


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2019)

Feierabendrunde in Kommern ?


			https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17291


----------



## daWutz (24. September 2019)

Mist, morgen Abend muss ich arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Ahrtaler Traildegustation *
> 
> Heuer nahmen die Bikebuddys Robinator und Killerplautze an einer Traildegustation teil. Versprochen wurde nix, gehalten viel. Dabei waren mannigfaltige Geschmacksrichtungen an Trails zu verkosten. Los ging`s schon um 9 Uhr in Altenahr, DAS neue Epizentrum für alle E-Mofafahrer.
> 
> ...


Supabericht - der Hörr! Knallharte Berichterstattung im Wochenmodus - datt iss ja dett "Eisern Union"
inne Bikefraktion watt sich hier rauspedaliert! Und immer de Pfunde vonne Mitbikers fordernd,
mit winzerischem How-To versetzt...  Tiefer Reschpekt für tiefenscharfen Tourebericht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Oktober 2019)

*Einheitspfützensprenungen mit General Max*

Feiertag. Die Damen beim Ballet die Herren sauen sich ein.
 General Max hatte mir einen Fahrradmarsch befohlen.
 Jawohl Herr General !

Sodann zogen wir von dannen um in der Schavener Heide einen Pfützencross zu fahren.
Dabei muss man gar kein schlechtes Gewissen wegen den Tieren in den Pfützen haben.
Denn die Naturaktivisten dort konnten mir glaubhaft belegen das
 z.B. ein Frosch ja weiss wenn sich ein Fahrzeug nähert.
Er springt dann aus der Pfütze raus und sobald der Panzer weg ist, springt er wieder rein.
Toll son schlauer Forsch oder ?

Hier der General beim Lagecheck






AAAAAUFITZEN





Private Hubert .... wie gross is der Durchschnittsgeneral ? .... ääähem .... 1,06m ?





Jawohl Herr General ... sofort Herr General ... wie war das ? .... ich soll so lange nach Westen fahren bis wir im Osten wieder sichtbar sind ?
Jawohl Herr General !





Jawohl Herr General ... Pause mit Schokokeksen Herr General .... alles klar Herr General !






Film ab ! ... Jawohl Herr General ... Film ab !
​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2019)

* Ab ins Rutal *

Der Herbst ist da! 6°C und arg feucht wars am Samstagmorgen als ich um 8 Uhr auf die Outdoorrolle stieg.
 Es ging ins schöne Rurtal. Auf dem Weg dahin Wetter zum depressiv werden 




Es konnte sich nicht entscheiden ob es aufzieht oder nicht.
Es blieb grau in grau. Naja zumindest regnete es nicht, dafür gabs Schlammpackung von unten.




Den Weg ins Rurtal findet man u.a. über den Mühlenberg.
Hier wurde ein lecker Wegelchen kräftig gerodet.




Aussicht vom Mühlenberg war schonmal besser.
 Aber wie gesagt ...will mich nicht beschweren könnte auch regenen 




Im Rutal selbst gibts ein paar kleine Trailperlen. Nix wildes aber schön zu fahren




Für eine ausgiebeige Pause war mir zu kalt




Ist bald Weihnachten, Stück Christstollen muss sein !




Über Heimbach reise ich nach Hause. 
Forstarbeiten sind im vollen Gange, die Fichten müssen raus,
 hier gibts auch einige Flächen die gerodet werden müssen.




Zu Hause kriegt die Heidi Wellness. 7 Jahre hat sie schon auf dem Buckel und hält und hält.
Zwar nicht der aktuellste 29er aber sie läuft. Und mit der absenkbaren Stütze fährt man auch mit dem Hardtail so einiges. Es wird aber langsam auch wieder Zeit für ne Flasche mit Deckel bevor ich wieder Flitzekacke kriege 




Schön wars !
​


----------



## Trekki (6. Oktober 2019)

Bei dem Wetter aufraffen können - respekt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2019)

Ging, war das einzigste kleine Zeitfenster und hat auch mit dem Regen gepasst. War hauptsächlich nur von unten nass.
Wenns zu Hause schon richtig regnet fahr ich seltenst los, da bin ich dann auch zu weich für


----------



## Pete04 (7. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Einheitspfützensprenungen mit General Max*
> 
> Feiertag. Die Damen beim Ballet die Herren sauen sich ein.
> General Max hatte mir einen Fahrradmarsch befohlen.
> ...


Ein dreifach Hoch auffe Jugendförderung! Überlege ernsthaft mir den Rahmen umzulackieren, datt iss ja der Burner!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Überlege ernsthaft mir den Rahmen umzulackieren, datt iss ja der Burner!



Kannste vorbei bringen ! Lackiere den kleinen auch nochmal um ... schwarz silber blau war der Wunsch des Herrn


----------



## Pete04 (8. Oktober 2019)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter aufraffen können - respekt!


...und datt bei 6° in kurze Buxe! Da braucht ett schon den Kümmeraner Rouladen-Unterschenkel um den Flugfrost abzuwehren!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2019)

Fett isoliert !





Ausserdem hab ich kein Bock auf diese Zwift kacke oder so. Wenn de siehs dat da manche schon im September bei bisschen Regen im Keller vor sich hin dämmel  armes Land, jeder dämmelt im Winter alleine in der Bude vor sich hin  bevor ich sowas mache, mache ich lieber nix ! Speckrolle statt Trainingsrolle !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Speckrolle statt Trainingsrolle !



Ich kann auch Speckrolle auf der Trainingsrolle


----------



## DocB (9. Oktober 2019)

ein Eifler hat doch keine Angst vor Kälte, die Kälte hat Angst vor den Eiflern!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Oktober 2019)

Das war Chuck Norris. Der Eifler ist härter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Oktober 2019)

Der Eifler ist die Kälte !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2019)

*Operation roter Fels *

Von langer Hand geplant startete am frühen Sonntag morgen die "Operation roter Fels". Die Köter wollten Trails. Trails, Trails und nochmal Trails. Und wo findet man diese zu hauf ? Röschtööösch .... in Letzeburg ! Der Wetterbericht prophezeite goldenes Oktoberwetter so war es nicht verwunderlich das eine starke Truppe am Start stand. Es stellte sich eine bunte Truppe aus den Reihen des Adlerhorst, der L-Connection und der Köter ein

 Sodann schoben wir unsere Kadaver die erste Rampe hinauf das die Knie nur so krachten.Wenn man im Letzeburger Felsenspektakel oben ist ist man eigentlich doch nicht oben den es trailt sich im welligen auf und ab weiter. So dämmelten wir über teils griffige Felsen und teils flutschige Holzstufen daher. Immer eine kleine Wundertüte weils Nachts noch geregnet hatte. Insgesamt aber wirklich überraschend was die Felsen trotz feuchte für einen Grip aufbauten. Laut Auskunft vom Malermeister --> 80er Körnung 

( Achtung Bilderflut, war einfach zu schön  )

Da folgten sie mir noch willig die Köter & Friends





Ein Wanderer flüchtet in seinen Schutzbunker vor dem Rüpelbiker 





Das Ende eines Zuckertrails !





100% Herbst. Immer wieder kann man das bei den Anstiegen geniessen. Dann hat man ja auch Zeit genug 





Endgeil !





Wer am roten Fels biken geht muss auch was für den Oberkörper tun !





Köter & Friends ! 100% Mountainbike 





Erstes Treppengemetzel





Sieht nicht so steil aus, war sie aber





Der Hammer in Dosen ! Nicht schwer zu fahren aber schön





Wer kennt sie nicht ? Die Privatresidenz von Buford T. Justice





Immer wieder ein Highlight am Haupeschbach





Da haben sogar Ötzis Spass 





Ein Adler peilt mit scharfem Blick die nächste Schüsselstelle an





Ein Traum !





Kann man sich gar nicht satt sehen





Deswegen noch ein drittes mal





Wenig später machte einer den Haubentauscher im Haupeschbach.
Wird aber nicht verraten wers war 





Welcome to the Jungle !





Das grinsen kriegt man den ganzen Tag nicht aus dem Gesicht





Und Treppen gibs da .... eine an der anderen





Auch mal eng und verwinkelt





Oder gerade zum runterknattern





Man musste schon fast aufpassen das man sich nicht verläuft im Felsenlabyrint





Am Ende nochmal durch den Brückentrail .. jetzt ohne Brücken





Hier hat man ne provisorische "Treppe" aufgehäuft 





So endet ein fantastischer Tag im Felsenmeer von Letzeburg.
Meinen Dank an die Truppe ihr wart super !
Super Wetter, Super Trails, was will man mehr !



​


----------



## H-P (14. Oktober 2019)

Haubentaucher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Oktober 2019)

...da hat alles gepasst!
Super Tour, super Truppe


----------



## Eifelbewohner (14. Oktober 2019)

...ich hab zwar etwas "ziehen" in den Beinen, könnte aber gleich wieder los 


ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...da hat alles gepasst!
> Super Tour, super Truppe





schraeg schrieb:


> Super Wetter, Super Trails, was will man mehr !


...genau


----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. Oktober 2019)

Einfach ein toller Urlaubstag - Danke Hubi 

und noch etwas:
HIER IN LUXEMBURG WAREN QUASI ALLE WANDERER FREUNDLICH UND HABEN UNS SOGAR NOCH VIEL ERFOLG UND EINE SCHÖNE WEITERFAHRT GEWÜNSCHT - TOTAL ENTSPANNT ALLES.........WIE SCHÖN UND EINFACH ES MANCHMAL IST.......(TROTZ SONNTAG UND EINIGEN HOTSPOTS)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2019)

Ein Tag an dem sich der Deutsche nicht gezanGt hat ist ein verlorenener Tag


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Oktober 2019)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> und noch etwas:
> HIER IN LUXEMBURG WAREN QUASI ALLE WANDERER FREUNDLICH UND HABEN UNS SOGAR NOCH VIEL ERFOLG UND EINE SCHÖNE WEITERFAHRT GEWÜNSCHT - TOTAL ENTSPANNT ALLES.........WIE SCHÖN UND EINFACH ES MANCHMAL IST.......(TROTZ SONNTAG UND EINIGEN HOTSPOTS)



Ich bin ja öfters dort und habe es noch nie anders erlebt. Bei den ePussys sieht es teils anders aus.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> ... Bei den ePussys sieht es teils anders aus.



woran liegt es? sind die bergauf zu schnell und haben keine zeit, die wanderer unterwürfig zu grüßen, weil sie ständig auf den akkustand achten? oder nur hörensagen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2019)

Ja es ist zum schreien. Seitdem es die E-Mofas gibt schaut dir kein Wanderer mehr in die Augen. Glotzen alle nur noch auf mein Tretlager.
Früher begegnete man sich "auf Augenhöhe"


----------



## rlrider (14. Oktober 2019)

Hey Hubert, du solltest mal darüber nachdenken deine ganzen Geschichten und kommentierten Bilder zu nem Buch zusammen zu fassen. Nicht nur deine Touren sind perfekt auch dein Bericht im Anschluss, immer der Hammer! 
Vielen Dank für einen perfekten Tag von dir und mit den Jungs, es hat tierisch Spaß gemacht. 

Der Haubentaucher


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Oktober 2019)

rlrider schrieb:


> zu nem Buch zusammen zu fassen



Gibs doch nur digital .. und zwar genau HIER  oder halt im Blog ohne das ganze Geschwafel drum herum 
Hab mal durchgezählt, 443 Berichte hab ich auf dem Blog Online


----------



## sibu (15. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja es ist zum schreien. Seitdem es die E-Mofas gibt schaut dir kein Wanderer mehr in die Augen. Glotzen alle nur noch auf mein Tretlager.
> Früher begegnete man sich "auf Augenhöhe"


In Köln schauen sie dir weder zwischen die Räder noch in die Augen sondern mittenrein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Oktober 2019)

Enrgy schrieb:


> woran liegt es? sind die bergauf zu schnell und haben keine zeit, die wanderer unterwürfig zu grüßen, weil sie ständig auf den akkustand achten? oder nur hörensagen?


Sie sind nicht gerne gesehen und es wird öfter gesagt sie sollen auf den offiziellen Wegen bleiben. Wie Hubi sagt, die Leute gucken als erstes aufs Unterrohr / Tretlager. Dann kommen Kommentare wie wow es gibt noch richtige Mountainbiker oder das nenn ich mal Radsport. Ist aber nicht nur da so, sondern das merke ich überall und ich komme verdammt viel rum  An den Moselhängen oder am Rhein z.B. wurden wir noch nie an schweren Anstiegen so oft angefeuert wie auf den letzten Touren.  Daher ein Danke an die ePussys, seitdem werden wir Biobiker beachtet, bestaunt und respektiert. Und ein nettes Hallo an Wanderer hat nichts mit Unterwürfigkeit zu tun sondern einfach Freundlichkeit den anderen Mitnutzern gegenüber. Aber bitte jetzt hier keine Diskussion lostreten.


----------



## sibu (15. Oktober 2019)

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2021 in dem das Artensterben unaufhörlich voran schreitet. Sogar eine Spezies Mensch ist betroffen: Der Fahrradfahrer. Er wird zunehmen von seinem nahen Verwandten, den E-Bikern, verdrängt. Nur noch in geschützten Bereichen hat man die Chance, eine größere Anzahl von ihnen zu anzutreffen, so z.B. bei Rennveranstaltungen auf Straßen und in Wäldern, in letzteren hauptsächlich in der Unterart "MTB". In der freien Wildbahn ist das die gefährdetste Art. Es werden nur noch vereinzelte Exemplare gesichtet, so z.B. in der Gegend von der Kommen in der Eifel. Wenn man ihm dort begegnet, sollte man die Wege verlassen und sich im Unterholz verbergen, um dieser seltenen Art den benötigten Lebensraum zu erhalten.


----------



## Pete04 (18. Oktober 2019)

Haupeschbach! Für auffe Zunge zergehen lassen - auch schon ohne den Taucher!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Oktober 2019)

* Der dreckige Köter wird 10 ! *​Leute wie die Zeit vergeht !

Der dreckige Köter alias Hubert-im-Netz hat seinen 10ten Jahrestag vollbracht .. Die ersten Schritte im Internet waren noch sehr zakhaft. Alles auf HTML Basis, alles mit viel Arbeit und Mühe auf der eigenen Domain hochgeladen. Das es so auf Dauer nicht bleiben konnte wurde mir nach und nach immer mehr klar. Alles zu Zeitaufwendig. So führte ich es ab 2013 dann in einen Blog bei Blogger.com über. Von nun an war es nicht mehr so Zeitaufwendig Texte und Bilder von Touren einzufügen. So viel zur "technischen" Historie der Website hubert-im-netz.de


​
Dahinter steht natürlich noch viel mehr ... zum einen meine Person welche seit gut 19 Jahren nun schon die Wälder der Eifel per Mountainbike erkundet und zum anderen natürlich der MTB Treff "Dreckige Köter Kommern" welcher ebenso in sein 10tes Lebensjahr geht. In 10 Jahren erlebt man eine Menge Dinge ....was hat man da nicht alles gesehen und erlebt. Beim Dreckigen Köter stand und steht der Spass stets im Vordergrund. Es wurden von dem ein oder anderen zwar auch schon Marathons bestritten aber das stets auf eigene Kappe. Der Treff blieb stest "Leistungsbefreit". Der Grundgedanke war und ist schon immer: wer kütt der kütt und wer kütt hat Spass ! Kein Verein, keine Zwänge, einfach hinkommen und mitfahren.
​


​Nightrides machen wir auch​
​


​Ein Bild aus den Anfängen ... legendäre KRKADST​
​


​Wilde Köter am wilden Stein​
​


​So müssen Köter aussehen, dann kriegt man auch keine Pickel !​
​


​Köter an der Mosel, eines unserer Lieblingsziele​
​


​Köter in der Pfalz​

So kommt es natürlich auch das man dann über die Jahre ein wenig Fluktuation drin hat. Das ist ganz normal. Einige orientieren sich im Laufe der Zeit halt wieder anderen Sportarten zu, andere verschlägt es in ferne Gegenden, manche konnten Gesunheitlich einfach keinen Sport mehr machen wiederum andere haben sich einfach nicht mehr gemeldet. So wirklich Torfköpfe waren eigentlich nie dabei, ok, vielleicht einer  ! Aber neben "Abgängen" gab es natürlich auch immer wieder "Zugänge". Insgesamt ist der Kötertreff die letzten Jahre aber etwas schlanker unterwegs.Warens in der Anfangszeit auch unter der Woche teilweise 8-12 Teilnehmer so sind wir Wochentags heute mit 2-6 je nach Urlaubszeit  und Wochenends so um die 3-8 Teilnehmer unterwegs
​


​Unfälle hatten wir Gott sei Dank selten und wir haben fast immer alle heile wieder nach Hause gebracht​



​Manchmal war auch volle Hütte ... meist nur einmal im Jahr wenn Kirmes ist ​
​


​Das Wetter störte uns beim Kötern selten !​

Viele Leute haben ihr erscheinen angekündigt, sind jedoch nie erschienen ! Woran das liegt ? Noboddy knows ! Ich glaube teilweise haben Leute eine falsche Vorstellung von dem was wir da so treiben. Keiner sieht sich als "Crack" oder "Freak", es werden keine extremen Dinge vollbracht, wir handeln stets nach dem Grundsatz "Alles ist fahrbar !" und wenn nicht dann bricht sich bei uns keiner einen Zacken aus der Krone wenn man mal auf Fussbetrieb umsattelt. Ebenso finden bei uns keine Rennen statt, wer Keulen will kann das in einen Radsportverein, wir gemeinsam los und kommen auch gemeinsam an ! Tempo stets so das man auch noch genug blödsinn quatschen kann und das es für die Gruppe passt. Der Einsteiger gibt sich ein bisschen Mühe und die Pferdelunge nimmt sich etwas zurück. Klappt meist hervorragend.
​


​Nachwuchsarbeit gibt's auch beim Kötertreff. Ob klein (3) ....​



​... oder etwas grösser ...​
​


​... oder mittel ​

Das Revier des gemeinen Köters erstreckt sich dabei über die gesamte Eifel. Von Nord bis Süd und Ost bis West. Wir bereisten dabei die Trails an Mosel, Ahr und Sauer, über Vulkane und Maare, zahllose Hubbel wurden erobert stets mit der Belohnung in Form eines Trails in der Abfahrt. Das ist das Salz in der Suppe. Stupides daherpedalieren auf Apshalt ist nicht so unser Ding. Abfahrten auf Asphalt sind Höchststrafe. Dabei waren die kurzen Feierabendrunden genau so Spassig wie die Tagestouren mit ordentlich Höhenmeter und Trails. Einige Eifelcrosse und ein Ardennencross haben wir auch gemacht, das war immer ein fest. Es gibt noch immer stets neue Dinge zu entdecken, wir haben zwar schon einiges von der Eifel gesehn aber noch nicht alles. Und vorher geben wir auch keine Ruhe 
​


​Hin und wieder trinken wir auch an Apres Bike Bierchen ​



​Geschraubt wird auch. Über die Jahre eignet man sich so einiges an und was man selbst nicht kann erfragt man sich im Köternetzwerk oder leiht Werkzeug aus dem Köter-Werkzeugpool aus​
​


​So sieht die Trailspaghetti aus die wir mal fabriziert haben. Ums Epizentrium Kommern natürlich am dichtesten, aber es gibt die Ausreißer an Mosel, Ahr und Belgien.​

Wie geht's weiter ? Noboddy knows. So lange der Hubert-im-Netz noch Bock hat wird es wohl weiterhin leckere Touren geben. Hab da noch einiges auf der To-Do-Liste. Wenn wir die abgefahren haben fangen wir halt von vorne an oder es macht jemand anders. Frei nach dem Motto: "Entweder es macht einer oder keiner!"  In diesem Sinne bedanke ich mich für die letzten 10 Jahre bei den Mitreisenden. Die Reise des Köters geht weiter ......





Noch mehr Impressionen der letzten 10 Jahr findet ihr hier:


----------



## Tapir (19. Oktober 2019)

Glückwunsch zu  den 10 jahren


----------



## gruener-Frosch (19. Oktober 2019)

Glückwunsch und Danke für deine Initiative,  ohne einen der es macht..... tolles Video?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Oktober 2019)

* Kirmesklopper 2019 *

Leute geht das schnell ! Kommt mit vor als ob es erst 6 Wochen her ist das wir den letzten Kirmesklopper gedreht haben. Nun stehen wir schon wieder auf der Terasse des Köterhauptquartiers und schauen in die Wolken. Aus denen kam ein wenig Wasser, was uns aber nicht abhielt trotzdem los zu fahren. Dabei freute es besonders das fast alle die Zugesagt hatten auch am Start waren. Die Gletscherstrasse war bestimmt schon gesperrt 

Nun ging's also los. Das heutige Motto hies:"Kommern kann auch böse ...nur was für Rampensäue!" Auf 25km hatte ich etwas mehr als 700hm versteckt...das bedeutet für die hiesigen Verhältnisse das es meist steil hinauf ging, zumal 80% der hm auf den ersten 15km verstekct waren  . Als erstes rockten wir also den Trailpark Kommern. 4 mal buchsierten wir uns auf den Gipfel des heiligen Berges, dabei gab es eine bunte Mischung aus Trails die für fettes Grinsen sorgte. Da machte auch der Regen nix. Unter dem dichten Blätterdach hatte das eh was von Indoorcycling.

Nach Pause mit Christstollen  und Höhlenforschung kredenzten wir uns ein Trail-Trio an den Catstones. No.1 der Wurzelige ohne Wurzeln reichte um einen gestandenen Köter auf die Knie zu zwingen. Erfreulich: dies war die einzige Bodenprobe des Tages. Nach Zipfelklatscher&Co ging's retour zum Knip um mit fettem Grinsen die finale Abfahrt zu meistern. Diese sprattelte uns nochmal alles entgegen was Kommerner Boden so zu bieten hat ... bestimmt auch Blei denn die Beine waren schwer geworden. Das schreit ja gerade zu nach Kirmesbier und Bratwurst. Es ging dann auch sofort zum gemütlichen Teil über ... what a Kirmesklopper. Geilomat ... super Truppe, fette Trails und eigentlich auch genau das richtige Wetter dazu. Meinen herzlichsten Dank an die Mitreisenden ihr wart Spitze.
















































​


----------



## H-P (20. Oktober 2019)

Steil, geil ...super Tour mit gemütlichem Abschluss an der Bierbude.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Oktober 2019)

Hubi vielen Dank. Also so viel geile und teils steile Trails in so nem Radius da kommt BadBertrich fast nicht mit  Wir kommen wieder keine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tapir (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaub die Gegend muss ich auch mal erfahren


----------



## rlrider (20. Oktober 2019)

Hey Hubiiii, ertsmals Glückwunsch zum 10-jährigen, schon geil das du so ne penetrante Sau bist ohne dem wäre Hubert im Netz auch nur ne Randerscheinung!!! 
War mir auch gestern wieder ein Vergnügen mit deiner Truppe zusammen zu sein und soo nass war es gar nicht, das war vergangenen Sonntag viel schlimmer, hehe!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Oktober 2019)

Tapir schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Gegend muss ich auch mal erfahren



Da kommste demnächst mal rum, machen wir nen Streifzug durchs Gemüse 



rlrider schrieb:


> schon geil das du so ne penetrante Sau bist



Ja ich weiss, ich geh Euch aber weiter auf den Sack


----------



## Eifelbewohner (21. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne bedanke ich mich für die letzten 10 Jahre bei den Mitreisenden. Die Reise des Köters geht weiter ......


Supi...da freut sich der Adlerhorst.  ...schöner Rückblick



schraeg schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss, ich geh Euch aber weiter auf den Sack


Na das hoffe ich doch...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2019)

* Montjoie ... Trailbiken um hollands höchste Stadt *

"Chef ... wieviel Resturlaub hab ich noch ?" - "Reichlich" - "Ich bin dann Mittwoch mal weg !" - Is gut Hubert !" ... Herbst ... Sonne ... 20°C ... drei willige Mitreisende und flutschige Trails .... PASST !

Heute ging`s ans muntere Kreise drehen um hollands höchste Stadt. Dabei kredenzten wir uns mannigfaltige Trails. Mal verblockt flutschig, mal mit ohne Treppen. mal mit Treppen,. mal zum umbringen, mal zum totlachen... herrlich war das ! Und wer kann schon sagen das er unter Flakbeschuss eine Mountainbiketour gedreht hat 

Wir wollen flutschi Trails !




Direkt mal das übliche Foto am Fotofelsen




HaPe ist fast zu schnell für meine Kamera




Einen Manni in Liegepostition hält so schnell nichts auf 




Hier eine Abfahrt .....




... bei der man wohl seine Komfortzone verlassen muss 




Wer braucht schon Whistler wenn man die Eifel hat ....




Die Stelle war heute nicht zu knacken ... zu feucht !




HaPe hat trozdem Spass 




Der Flutsch Felsen Trail 




Herrlich dieses kleine Städtchen




Der City-Downhill hielt auch die ein oder andere Überraschung bereit !




Immer an der Wand lang !




Zum Abschluss hatten wir uns ....




... das aber sowas von verdient !




Das waren gefühlt 500hm mehr als gefahren. Ganz schönes Brett hier in der Rureifel.
Herrlich wars ! Meinen Dank an die Mitfahrenden. Klasse Truppe !​


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Oktober 2019)

Flutschige Runde Heute!
Da muss man sich erst wieder dran gewöhnen so auf den Trails hin und her geschubst zu werden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (24. Oktober 2019)

Alles richtig gemacht, Männers!


----------



## H-P (24. Oktober 2019)

Super Runde, sehr rutschig teilweise, sehr anstrengend, zum Schluss noch ein Treppenmassaker,  hat Spaß gemacht. 

Und eine perfekte Zusammenfassung der Tour von Hubi, wie gewohnt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2019)

Schön son Herbst !





















​


----------



## rlrider (26. Oktober 2019)

Jap


----------



## wolfsgut (26. Oktober 2019)

Bild 3 & 5


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2019)

Mittwochsgenussfreeride -> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17291


----------



## daWutz (28. Oktober 2019)

Du bist zu früh... 15:30 schaff ich nicht... wäre 16:30 ne Option?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2019)

daWutz schrieb:


> Du bist zu früh... 15:30 schaff ich nicht... wäre 16:30 ne Option?



Leider nicht, das wird mir hinten raus zu spät. Nächste Woche ist es etwas entspannter zeitlich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2019)

So da sind wir auch schon fertig ! Schnell mal 32km im Plaudertempo weggedämmelt. Zeit verging wie im Flug.
Zwei Konifähren unterwegs  hier die eine am selben Ort wie am Wochenende:





Es war mir eine Ehre  @redrace


----------



## redrace (31. Oktober 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> So da sind wir auch schon fertig ! Schnell mal 32km im Plaudertempo weggedämmelt. Zeit verging wie im Flug.
> Zwei Konifähren unterwegs  hier die eine am selben Ort wie am Wochenende:
> Anhang anzeigen 930926
> 
> Es war mir eine Ehre  @redrace



Danke Gleichfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. November 2019)

* Heinotown Classics *​Zeit war am Wochenende wieder ein Knappes gut ! Regen dafür eher nicht so ... egal muss raus. Wetter sah jetzt auch nicht sooo schlecht aus, hab mir aber extra den Rucksack-Pariser drauf gemacht. Hab ich das Ding wenigstens nicht umsonst mit dabei gehabt,

Um halb acht schoss ich dann von Outletcity los. Erstmal rauf ....




Meine Herren ... heir gehts aber auch immer rauf !




Dafür hat man oben immer Panöma ...
und der Vorteil an Panöma ist das man den Regen kommen sieht !




Beim dicken T brannten die Lichter ... und meine Schenkel




Die sahen übrigends nach 7km schon ganz schön bekleckert aus !




Kein wunder ... in der Hasselsdell musste man Pfützenumfahren




Wieder Panöma ... da hinten regnets immer noch




Dann war ich im ....




... da gibt`s den ....




.... und man ist ganz nah an der AAAAAAAAHR !




Ganz schön flutschig die Felsen hier




Von unten musste ich wieder rauf ....der hier hat mich ganz schön zum verzweifeln gebracht ... das fahr ich nicht nocheinmal hoch ... wobei fahren leicht übertrieben ist




Bei Jupp an der Latt noch alles Takko !




Poserkurve




Zurück geht`s über den Milchstrassenwanderweg ... Milchstrasse hab ich nicht gesehen ....




... dafür wenig später die grösste Salatschüssel Europas !




UPS ! Ob die jetzt gehört haben das ich gefurzt habe ?




Herbst pur !




Auf dem Rückweg nahm ich nochmal einen altbekannten Trail unter die Stollen. Der Eselsweg ist zum Bikepark mutiert. Man kann annähernd erahnen wie steil das hier runter geht. Auch nach Jahren immer wieder eine Herausforderung, auch wenn ich mittlerweile den Kackbolzen weniger rausschauen hab 





Schön war das ! Gar nicht so viel Regen wie erwartet und nochmal die altbekannten Trails abgesurft ! Top !
​


----------



## baconcookie (4. November 2019)

In Effelsberg war ich letztes Wochenende erst, war ganz schön matschig.
Jetzt Sa+So war doch top Wetter, konnte mit shorts und longsleeve fahren, bist ja trotzdem ganz schön eingepackt gewesen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> In Effelsberg war ich letztes Wochenende erst, war ganz schön matschig.
> Jetzt Sa+So war doch top Wetter, konnte mit shorts und longsleeve fahren, bist ja trotzdem ganz schön eingepackt gewesen



Ja war viel zu warm, dachte es wäre kälter da oben. Anstiege hab ich alle mit Flatterjacke gefahren


----------



## redrace (4. November 2019)

Ich habe mal was rumgespielt. ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2019)

redrace schrieb:


> Ich habe mal was rumgespielt. ?



Weltuntergang


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. November 2019)

This is the end


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2019)

Herr der Bauchspeckringe ... unterwegs im Ränschahland 

Heute war ich in Ränschahland unterwegs ...musste mich in Ränschahdor durchschlagen ... düster war es da. 



​
Wild verschlungen gings nach Ränschahdor. Epizentrum der Ränschah-Gnome. Den Eingang findet man direkt hinter dem Felsen. Früher opferten hier auf dem Felsen die Ränschahs ihre gefangen genommenen Mountainbiker. Von dort geht ein steiler Pfad hinab ins Tal ... eine rutschige Steinplatte sorgte für eine braune Hose und einen fehlenden Lenkerstopfen. Sonst keine Ränschahs in Sicht. Werde heute nicht geopfert !



​
Dann stand ich am Tor zur Hölle .... sollte ich oder sollte ich nicht ? Mit Ränschah-Gnomen ist nicht zu spassen.



​
Über Umwege gelangte ich dann in die weiten Auen von Ränschahdor.... Herrlich die Gegend. Keine Sau unterwegs !





Hier gings recht flutschig zur Sache. Wenns flutsch kommt man aber auch gut voran ... flutsch flutsch



​
Weiter über endlose Wiesen ....immer mit der Angst vorm Ränschah ... und Kanonenschlägen in der ferne. Ob die Ränschahs wieder eine Schlacht angezettelt haben ?



​
Die Brücke am Quai gibs hier nicht, muss man so durch den Bach. Gut so das verwischt meine Fährte !



​
Schulterbreit waren die Wege hier ... überall Morast und wilde Tiere ... aber keine Ränschahs



​
Den armen Toni hatte es vor einigen Jahren dahin gerafft ... armer Knecht 



​
Am Ende des Weges bekam ich auch die Erklärung wieso es die ganze Zeit gerummst hat ! Es war Übungszeit ... nur mal gut das ich das erst am Ende des Weges gesehn habe ... am Eingang wäre auch son Schild nicht schlecht .. für Leib & Leben.



​
Auf der Höhe fand ich einen namenlosen Weg ... ein herrlicher ürwüchsiger Pfad ... bemooste Bäume ... bemooster Weg ... hier kommt selten jemand lang. Genau das richtige um unentdeckt durch Ränschahdor zu streifen !





Wenig später auf Schleichfahrt auf einem noch älteren Weg ... leider war hier nicht viel zu gebrauchen ausser ein paar netten Stellen wie dieser hier. Da hatte ich ganz schön braune Hose vor lauter Flutsch !



​
Jetz aber volle brause weg hier ... ich glaub ich hab nen Ränschah gerochen ... gesehen hab ich schon lange keine Menschen mehr ... Ränschahdor ist abseits jeglicher Zivilisation.



​
Eine "Perle" von Weg führte mich hinüber zum grossen Wasser ... immer dem Wasser folgend über mannigfaltige Arte von Wutzele & Waggesse



​
Noch eine schmale Brücke .... dann war ich fast da.



​
Das grosse Wasser. Eine enklave im Ränschahland ... hier war ich gerettet. Kein Ränschah der Welt konnte mir hier was ... einfach freie Fahrt für freie Mountainbiker ! Die Sonne liess sich leider nicht blicken. Hätte bestimmt gut getan. So warens nur miese 3°C



​
Ränschahdor sieht fast aus wie Kanada



​
Entspannung pur !



​
Nicht ganz trailfrei gings wieder zurück ins Ränschahland. Hier ähnelt es sogar Belgien ... Wutzele & Waggesse ... super ! Love it !



​
Hier die überreste der grossen Schlacht ... damals gewannen die Ränschahs ... aber wir werden irgendwann zurückkommen und frei sein ! Frei wie Mountainbiker sein können !





Ein letztes mal diese herrliche Landschaft geniessen dann verschwinde ich in den untiefen der Wälder ... kein Ränschah wird mich dort je finden !



​

Saugeil wars da !
​


----------



## DocB (9. November 2019)

Ih hab bis zum Schluss gebraucht, um zu wissen, was ein Rähnschah sein soll . Aber gut, sowas haben wir Belgier nicht. Oder nehmen es nicht ernst. Ich hätte übrigens Räinschär gesagt..
p.s wusste gar nicht , dass in Elsebuuren wieder geschossen wird. Vielleicht der neue Lagerkommandant...


----------



## ML-RIDER (9. November 2019)

der Text könnte auch von Pete04 sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> Ih hab bis zum Schluss gebraucht, um zu wissen, was ein Rähnschah sein soll . Aber gut, sowas haben wir Belgier nicht. Oder nehmen es nicht ernst. Ich hätte übrigens Räinschär gesagt..
> p.s wusste gar nicht , dass in Elsebuuren wieder geschossen wird. Vielleicht der neue Lagerkommandant...



Als wir vor Wochen in Monschau waren hat es auch da die ganze Zeit gerummst. Richtig dicke Geschütze. Gestern war nich so viel, könnte auch Jagdbetrieb gewesen sein.

Ja Ranger oder Ränschah .... man hätte die auch einfach Wildhüter oder Förster oder Naturbeauftragte nennen können ... Macht sich bei Facebook aber nicht so gut


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. November 2019)

Wir sind doch auch Biker und nicht Fahrradfahrer.
Denglisch ist Hipp und für Runaways. 
(Schlimm ist, das Runaways bei Samsung in der Autokorrektur aufgeführt ist)?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2019)

Is gut soldier und bikebuddy


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2019)

* Herbstliche Ränschahspiele *​Wo ich gerade schon dabei war .... könnte ich bei Top Wetter ja nochmal in den schönen Natzionalpark bei die Ränschahhs bei fahren. Es gesellten sich ... Robinator ... Nahkampferbrobter Rechtsgewindevernichter und Steigeisen ... Rennerprobter Mofafahrer und Schnibbelfleisch pulverisierer. Als Ortskundig entpuppte sich Killerplautze ... staatlich geprüftes Hubigon und berüchtigter zanGbiker. Wir traten ab Kommern in dem Pedale. Immer aufwärts .... Im Natzionalpark schalteten wir auf Schleichfahrt Eco Boost ... im stealth Modus schossen wir zum Urftsee hinab das uns die  Ohren fast abfielen.

Dann ging's über die Eifelgate




Da lachten wir noch ....




Oben lachte keiner mehr ... 25% Max 16% im Schnitt geht's hier rauf


​Na da müssen zwei dringend auf den Topf ... keine Chance....ABGESCHLOSSEN .....UIJUIJUI




Weiter über Wollseifen ....




...geht's in die Hochfläche ... überall Gegend




Steigenden hält Ausschau nach Trails ... 




kriegt er ! Einer von der ganz feinen Sorte ... mild in Eingang, zartherb im Abgang




Robinator nimmts mit Pokerface ... keine Angst der guckt immer so  




Die drei von der Trailerkundungsstelle in klein Kanada




Is aber auch schön hier .....




Spiegeln, Spieglein auf dem Wasser ...




....vom feinsten so'n Herbst !




Da hinten ist die Startknopf ....




... wenn ich den drücke sind wir eins zwei drei wieder zu Hause. Boostmodus = EIN




BUMMS .... schon fast zu Hause. Da kommt keine Kamera mehr mit ! 




Das war TOP ! Super Wetter ... Super Mitfahrer .... seeeehr geschmeidige Trails...und viel Blech geredet. TOP​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. November 2019)

#26aintdead


----------



## DocB (21. November 2019)

Jawoll!
Ich Zwerg fahre nur 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (22. November 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> #26aintdead​



#26willneverdie


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2019)

* Lasse RHEIN böng ! *

So heute nochmal die volle Herbstdröhung. "Warum ist es am Rhein so schön ?" ... trällert der Eifelbarde Heino in einem Lied. Ich rücke aus um es heraus zu finden. Sonne pur scheint mir aufs Haupt als ich in den ersten Anstieg gehe ... schnell ziehe ich nach oben um Panöma zu geniessen

100% Herbst .... love it !





Wenig später am ersten Aussichtspunkt ... Rhein und Burgen gehört zusammen wie Pott und Deckel




An dem hier orientierte ich mich zunächst




Da is se wieder die Burg ! An der gings wenig später bächtig bergauf




Im nächsten Anstieg war teilweise schieben angesagt ... die Wildsäu haben ganz gute Arbeit geleistet




Aber dann wars geschafft ! Panorama ohne Ende .... Geil !












Und das beste ... von da startet direkt ne feine Spielerei




.... weg isser !




Um wenig später wieder oben zu sein. Ok, dazwischen lag ein derbes Rämpchen. Kein Problem für 0,1 Tonner wenn man ein 26er Kettenblatt hat  #26aintdead 




Da oben war ich noch nicht fertig ... links herum geht eine feine Schweinerei herunter. Zwar nur kurz aber richtig schön knackig und ein wenig flutschig . Der versierte Mountainbiker erkennt direkt: Hangsicherung verspricht Spass 




Wenig später ums Eck ... da macht man besser keinen Fehler, da gings rechts gute 10-15m hinab ... Nullfehlertrail, wenn auch nicht schwer !




Auf zum nächsten Hubbel ... wieder durch herrlichste Herbstwälder




Päuschen muss auch mal sein. Son Affenkotelette belebt die Geister 




Oben an sonem Förster Irgendwas Weg .... saugeiles Panöma ! 




Der Serpentinenpfad paar Meter weiter war leider schon fast vergessen und auch von den Wildsäu zerwühlt. Schade ... ging zwar aber Spassig ist anders.




Schon wieder oben !




So Kalle ... sag dem Rhein schonmal auf Wiedersehn jetzt gehts in die Finale Abfahrt ...




... die war nochmal genau nach meinem Geschmack. Serpentinen mit ohne Stufen drin ... herrlich. Knackig eng aber alles fahrbar und Grip besser als vermutet.








So und warum ist´s jetzt am Rhein so schön ? Weil`s halt so ist ! Herrlich war das heute ... aber heute ist nicht alle Tage ich komme wieder, keine Frage ! 
​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2019)

* Da Warch`e schnell mal in Belgien ! *

Heute hatte ich frei ! Der Wetterbericht meldete Sonne pur .... also nix wie raus an die ....




Das fängt ja gut an ! Frost und Sonne ....love it !




Ein lauschiges Plätzchen am See




GRENZWERTIG ! Der Ausgang vom Uferweg ....
Der Minion gilt ja nicht gerade als Rakete unter 5°C, dazu noch flutschige Holzbohlen da gings im Mittelteil kreuz und quer durchs gemüse ... mehr gerutschpimmelt als gefahren 




Wenig später gings durch dieses herrliche Viadukt




Es folgte typisch belgisches Geläuf




Welches am Ende wieder ganz schön GRENZWERTIG wurde !




Danach kam dann einer von der ganz fluffigen Sorte ! Herrrlich ....




Der spuckte mich an einem weiteren lauschigem Plätzchen aus !




Da kann man auch mal in Gedanken schwelgen ... so schön hier !
Kaum zu glauben was hier vor fast 75 Jahren abging




Dann immer weiter der Warche folgend über Ufertrails




Bis wieder grössere Gewässer zu sehen waren. Aber auch da ... immer an der Kante lang




Wuzzele und Wuzzele .... herrliche Trailchen.




Manchmal recht Abenteuerlich ausgebaut
Ja das sind Lichtschachtabdeckungen ... hatte da mit 0,1t meine bedenken !




Dann war`che Epizentrum ! Hier gehts bächtig nunner und naufi




Der Trail runter zum Fluss war ENDGEIL. Teilweise recht flutschig .. muss man Backen zu sammen kneifen und laufen lassen




Das mit den Backen klappt nicht immer ! Für das Holzbrett konnte ich die nicht genug zusammen kneifen. Meine Herren das war wie Glatteis !




Weiter unten gings dann wieder super ... Top das Teil !




Hier ist der FLuss ganz lieblich !




Nach einem elendigen Anstieg gabs als Entschädigung Panööma pur !




Hinter der Burg alles abgeholzt. So ergab sich ein herrlicher Panoramatrail. Am Ende war der GRENZWERTIG ! Gefroren mit 2cm Matschauflage .. da gehste ab wie ein frisch geöltes Olivenzäpfchen !




Auf dem Heimweg wieder herrlichste Ufertrails am Lac d´Robertville




Es wollte niht enden ....




Die Warche wird zum reissenden Fluss wenn das Gezeitenkraftwerk in Bptgenbach die Schleusen öffnet ! Meine Herren kommt da Wasser is ja wie am Rio Grande !




So ... bevor man mir zu Hause das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht meisseln muss nehme ich trotz Asphaltallergie mal den Ravel. Als Überbrückung bis zurück zum Lago Bütgenbach ne brauchbare Alternative !




Zurück am Lago noch hier und da kleinere Trailchen dann nochmal den Blick auf den See genossen. Herrlich wenn auch wenig Wasser drin !




Gibts nur noch eines zu sagen:
ENDGEIL !​


----------



## ML-RIDER (4. Dezember 2019)

richtige Entscheidung bei dem Wetter heute


----------



## thommy88 (4. Dezember 2019)

Klasse Bilder.


----------



## DocB (4. Dezember 2019)

Da muss ich auch mal wieder hin. Hab' in der Gegend Verwandtschaft Bülligen-Rocherath usw. und war als Kind oft am See spielen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> war als Kind oft am See spielen



Durfte man da früher auch nicht drin schwimmen ? Mir sind die Verbotsschilder das erste mal bewusst aufgefallen
Könnte ja mit dem Gezeitenkraftwerk zusammen hängen. Auch an der Warche dahinter jede Menge Schilder.
geht aber auch ab wenn die die Schleusen öffnen. Da hätten Wildwasserfahrer ihren Spass


----------



## DocB (5. Dezember 2019)

Da stehen jetzt Schilder?
Also im Bütgenbacher See durfte man bis in die 80er Jahre so ziemlich alles machen. Wir haben da auch mal ein Floß aus alten Plastik-Kanistern gebaut und auf dem oberen Teil des Sees (wo die Warche reinfließt) schwimmen lassen - sind dann über den ganzen See damit geschippert incl. Anfassen der Staumauer (die mit den Bögen)...
Die Kanister waren übrigens von Reinigungsmitteln für die Melkanlage - Jede Menge X und Totenköpfe drauf - das Umweltbewusstsein war damals .
Ich glaube allerdings, dass damals die Stauseen noch nicht als Trinkwasserspeicher genutzt wurden.

Edit: offiziell ist auch heute noch Schwimmen erlaubt.. : http://www.butgenbach.info/erleben/sehenswuerdigkeiten/buetgenbacher-see/
(dafür darf man nicht Mopped fahren und als Paar mit dem Rücken zur Kamera stehen )


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> Da stehen jetzt Schilder?
> Also im Bütgenbacher See durfte man bis in die 80er Jahre so ziemlich alles machen. Wir haben da auch mal ein Floß aus alten Plastik-Kanistern gebaut und auf dem oberen Teil des Sees (wo die Warche reinfließt) schwimmen lassen - sind dann über den ganzen See damit geschippert incl. Anfassen der Staumauer (die mit den Bögen)...
> Die Kanister waren übrigens von Reinigungsmitteln für die Melkanlage - Jede Menge X und Totenköpfe drauf - das Umweltbewusstsein war damals .
> Ich glaube allerdings, dass damals die Stauseen noch nicht als Trinkwasserspeicher genutzt wurden.
> ...



Ja die Schilder hab ich auch gesehn. Da standen am Ufer aber noch solche:





Trinkwasser ist egal, in der Schwammenauel darf man ja auch schwimmen, nur halt kein Motorboot fahren
Is ja auch egal, war eh zu kalt zum schwimmen


----------



## H-P (5. Dezember 2019)

Da war ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr, früher ab und an eine Runde mit dem Motorrad da gedreht, schöne Gegend.

Hubi, haben die wieder auf dich geschossen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Hubi, haben die wieder auf dich geschossen????



Und wie ! Das knattern aus Elsenborn hört man da auch ganz gut.
Die rotzen ganz schön was durch die Belgier.
Anders als unsere Bundeswehr, die müssen puff päng rufen da keine Flinte mehr funktioniert 




H-P schrieb:


> Da war ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr



Dann machen wir da nächstes Jahr mal ne Sause.


----------



## H-P (5. Dezember 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und wie ! Das knattern aus Elsenborn hört man da auch ganz gut.
> Die rotzen ganz schön was durch die Belgier.
> Anders als unsere Bundeswehr, die müssen puff päng rufen da keine Flinte mehr funktioniert
> 
> ...



Gerne, bin dabei.

Zwei Fotos aus meinem USA Album stehen zur Auswahl "Foto des Tages", würde mich über ein paar Likes freuen.









						Captain Ahab-sunrise
					

Foto: Captain Ahab-sunrise - USA




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2019)

Hat die Anette ein Holzbein ?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (5. Dezember 2019)

hehe, da war isch am Sontag auch... , schöner Bericht, schöne Bilder


----------



## H-P (5. Dezember 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hat die Anette ein Holzbein ?



Ja, darum tanze ich so selten mit ihr...das schraubt sich beim drehen immer raus.??


----------



## Enrgy (5. Dezember 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Könnte ja mit dem Gezeitenkraftwerk zusammen hängen...




also wenn da ein gezeitenkraftwerk steht, haben wir andere sorgen...oder garkeine mehr....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2019)

H-P for President !








						Porcupine
					

Foto: Porcupine - USA




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## H-P (8. Dezember 2019)

Ja, hat geklappt, danke fürs liken.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2019)

Da bin ich doch heute tasächlich 100km/h gefahren !

Volles Rohr den Berg runter am reintreten mit satten 30km/h und 70km/h Gegenwind ! Irres gefühl 
Da die Forumspolizei ja festgestellt hat das ich angeblich Zwifter "bashe" muss ich natürlich liefern.
Da darf man nicht zucken. Deswegen bin ich heute erst ausgerückt als es so richtig anfing zu schiffen !

Hab meine neuen wasserdichten Schuche ausprobiert. Sind dicht ! Alles was oben reinläuft läuft unten nicht raus !

Der heutige Endgegener:





Kennt ihr eine dieser Foltermethoden wo einem stetig ein Wassertropfen auf den Kopf klatscht ? Genau das hatte ich heute ... da drehste voll ab !





Dann war ich schon fast beim @gruener-Frosch ... bevor die Schuhe überliefen hab ich aber den Rückweg angetreten.





Natürlich nicht ohne kleine Spielerei. Hier kam meine Bereifung aus Nobby vorn und abgefahrenem Raketen Ron hinten ein wenig an die Grenze





Bilanz heute: 0,5 Liter auf 40km .... in den Schuhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (14. Dezember 2019)

freut mich, das du bei meiner Mittwochs Tour dabei bist.
Da werde ich dich aber noch mehr quälen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> freut mich, das du bei meiner Mittwochs Tour dabei bist.
> Da werde ich dich aber noch mehr quälen



Oha .... die L-Foltermethoden sind berühmt und berüchtigt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> freut mich, das du bei meiner Mittwochs Tour dabei bist.
> Da werde ich dich aber noch mehr quälen



So jetzt hat sich mein Bodyguard auch angemeldet !
Der kann töten .... auf 112 Arten ....stehste morgens auf haste noch gar nichts gemerkt


----------



## ML-RIDER (15. Dezember 2019)

the soldier is my friend


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2019)

*Zum Gletscher*

Heute Morgen bin ich mal zum Nettersheimer Gletscher geradelt. Von dort wird berichtet das man da im WInter kaum noch MTB fahren kann. Gletscherstrasse soll gesperrt sein, überall wohl EIs & Schnee. Deshalb setzen sich die pfiffigen Nettersheimer bei blauem Licht aufs Indoorcycle  Wollen wir doch mal sehen .....

Alles frei hier  geschmeidige 4°C





Beste Verhältnisse da .... flutscht alles wien frisch geöltes Olivenzäpfchen





Der Dom zu Steinfeld vom Eifelblick aus.





Dahinter das liebliche Pfädchen .... flutschi flutschi





Nun aber nach Hause .... vorbei an diesem lieblichen Plätzchen





Und am Regierungsbunker NRW .. unscheinbar in der Garage ist der EIngang


----------



## H-P (22. Dezember 2019)

Da bist du so einen heißen Reifen gefahren und schwups war der Gletscher weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Da bist du so einen heißen Reifen gefahren und schwups war der Gletscher weg.



Naja geht so .. mein Speed ( zumindest bergauf ) hält sich dank vorweihnachtlicher Adipositas 3.ten Grades in Grenzen .... man man man so kann das nicht weiter gehen


----------



## H-P (22. Dezember 2019)

Kann da die Ananas-Diät empfehlen...alles essen außer Ananas. ??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Dezember 2019)

Geht doch nix über weihnachtliches Schlammsuhlen
Ist aber auch eine Freude momentan im Wald biken zu gehen 



​


----------



## daWutz (25. Dezember 2019)

Vor allem, wenn man es gemeinsam tun kann. In der Gruppe ist es einfach schöner, wie alleine... ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2019)

* PanoAHRma *

Heute gabs eine Lecka Panorama Tour an der Ahr. Im Fokus standen heute Weitblicke ins herrliche Tal. Moins um 08:00 Uhr gings schon los. Ist Sonntag, will den Wandersleut aus den Füssen gehen

Schon bei der Anfahrt gabs Panöma satt




Schrockiges Panorama




Panorama bei der Abfahrt




Panorama nach der Abfahrt




Natürlich gabs auch reichloch Trails




Panorama vom Ümerich ... Top !




Die wohl schönste Aussicht auf eine Kläranlage die ich kenne 




Am Rotweinwanderweg




Zum Schluss noch am Alfred Darm Turm vorbei geschaut ... ab hier keine Bilde rmehr ... nur noch Flow ... 17 Kahren zum glücklich werden.




Herrlicher Wintertag heute ! Was für eine geile Luft !​


----------



## S-H-A (29. Dezember 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> * PanoAHRma *
> 
> Heute gabs eine Lecka Panorama Tour an der Ahr. Im Fokus standen heute Weitblicke ins herrliche Tal. Moins um 08:00 Uhr gings schon los. Ist Sonntag, will den Wandersleut aus den Füssen gehen
> 
> ...



Wie sieht der Boden um das Türmchen mit den 17 Kehren aktuell aus? Schon arg gespurrillt und gefurcht?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2019)

Heute sehr gut weil gefroren.
Aber Rund um den Turm sind schon einige Fahrtechniklegasteniker wenn man sieht was die für Chickenways aufmachen.


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> H-P for President !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welch' zu eloquenter Talfahrt tendierender Fuchs!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Dezember 2019)

@schraeg sorry fürs Off Topic...bitte mit deinen Worx Hydroshot noch zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> @schraeg sorry fürs Off Topic...bitte mit deinen Worx Hydroshot noch zufrieden?



Top das Ding. Nutze ihn in letzter Zeit öfter das Wetter ja recht feucht war. Hab beim Auswärtsspiel immer 5 L Kanister dabei oder wenn ein Fluss in der Nähe des Parkplatzes ist auch nur nen Eimer. Druck reicht dicke, Akku für 3 Bikes. Kurz mim Mikrofaser Tuch abwedeln dann Blitz die Schüssel wieder wie neu. Auch zu Hause wenn man auf die schnelle was wegmachen will top da schnell zur Hand.

Von daher


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Dezember 2019)

Das ist genau das was ich erhofft hab von dir zu lesen...geiel!
Vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2020)

* Erster .... *​... erster  Zum Glück bin ich kein Partymensch, daher war ich heut morgen um 8 Uhr schon auf Betriebstemperatur im ersten kleinen Anstieg in den Dutch Mountains. War auch bitternötig, bei -2°C ist man froh wenn man was zum Warmdämmeln hat. Aber dann ... dann gabs was fürs Herz.

Panorama pur












Hier muss man vor lauter Glotzen aufpassen das man nirgendwo runterkachelt 




Dann hatte ich da noch ne Rechnung mit einer kniffligen Stelle ....




.... welche ich diesmal sogar knackte. Nur Pussys fahren hier rechts an der Treppe vorbei ... schönen Gruß an alle Pussys ! 




Na dann kanns ja vollle Brause kommen das neue Jahr ....




Zum Abschluss nochmal satt sonne und Panorama getankt ! Da scheint einem die Sonne fast direkt aus dem A.... 








Herrlich war das ! Sonne ...klare Winterluft ... stille ...einfach herrlich !​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2020)

Falls nächste Woche mal wer mitdämmeln möchte:






						MTB-Tour am 08.01.2020 um 15:30        | MTB-News.de
					






					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## f_t_l (1. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Na dann kanns ja vollle Brause kommen das neue Jahr ....





Durchgänge- bzw fahrten ins nächste Jahr sind immer gut


----------



## Enrgy (1. Januar 2020)

...schlimm wie der ganze feinstaub von der böllerei überm tal liegt, das muß dringend verboten werden!


----------



## DocB (1. Januar 2020)

Nee das is die Invasionswetterlage. Muss ich den Landsleuten in B mal Bescheid geben, das war schon 2x nicht so doll...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2020)

Es hätte auch regnen können


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Falls nächste Woche mal wer mitdämmeln möchte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mittwochs 15:30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Mittwochs 15:30 Uhr



Why not  der frühe Vogel hat auch früh Feierabend


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Why not  der frühe Vogel hat auch früh Feierabend




...oder ne 35h woche....hach, waren das zeiten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2020)

39.5  ... lege lediglich etwas früher los als andere


----------



## Pete04 (2. Januar 2020)

Ich sach nur: Ärzte! Bikedoktor kann Mittwoch auch Nachmittag!


----------



## Pete04 (2. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Erster .... *​... erster  Zum Glück bin ich kein Partymensch, daher war ich heut morgen um 8 Uhr schon auf Betriebstemperatur im ersten kleinen Anstieg in den Dutch Mountains. War auch bitternötig, bei -2°C ist man froh wenn man was zum Warmdämmeln hat. Aber dann ... dann gabs was fürs Herz.
> 
> Panorama pur
> 
> ...


Es DEMÜTIGT von 'ner Steisslage abgehangen zu werden - möge abber dein Glück nitt schmälern!
Ett grüsst - gebeugt, und stets devot - der Piet aus Brühl - Mtb-Pilot!
DAS war früh!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Es DEMÜTIGT von 'ner Steisslage abgehangen zu werden - möge abber dein Glück nitt schmälern!
> Ett grüsst - gebeugt, und stets devot - der Piet aus Brühl - Mtb-Pilot!
> DAS war früh!



Wie Steisslage ? Zange !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Heute sehr gut weil gefroren.
> Aber Rund um den Turm sind schon einige Fahrtechniklegasteniker wenn man sieht was die für Chickenways aufmachen.


Noch schlimmer finde ich da die Glas schmeißenden Idioten...


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Januar 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Mittwochs 15:30 Uhr


Stimmt Donnerstag 0900 wäre besser , da hätte ich Zeit ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2020)

* Oil of Olef *​Im Winter gilt es sich Fleisskärtchen für den Sommer zu verdienen. Daher dämmelte ich heute eine etwas längere Runde. Von Kommern aus gings an die Oleftalsperre. Im seichten auf und ab bei gemässigtem Tempo kann man herrlich abschalten und ein wenig Weihnachtsbraten verbrennen.

Am Ferkelsberg ....


​
... ist der Name Programm !


​
Kaum feucht heute !




Dann war ich auch schon da ...


​
An der besagten Oleftalsperre.  Schön wilde Natur gibts hier ringsum.


​
Bisschen Spass muss auch sein ... nur dämmeln is was für Hirntote 





​
Dann wars auch schon wieder geschafft. Kurz vor der Heimat bekam ich noch ne kalte Dusche obwohl eigentlich kein Regen gemeldet war. Naja ... hatte ja wieder meine wasserdichten Treter an 



​


----------



## Enrgy (4. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Im Winter gilt es sich Fleisskärtchen für den Sommer zu verdienen...



sind das die hier beschriebenen liftkarten?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> sind das die hier beschriebenen liftkarten?


Genau 
Es reicht ja zu wissen das man könnte wenn man wollte


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2020)

* Trappistentrails zu Hengebach *​Heute umkurvten wir das schöne Örtchen zu Burg Hengebach. Für Januar war die Teilnehmerzahl Rekordverdächtig. Gestandene 6 Biker standen am Start. Gierig nach Trails und Spass. Der Fuhrpark war bunt gemischt. Von AM Hardtail über die üblichen AllMountain Schüsseln bis zum 29er Egalisierer-Enduro und sogar ein Mofa war dabei. Also los gings ... der Köter ist ja multi kulti .. wer hier nichts zu melden hat ist selber schuld 

Erster defekt nach 500m .... während vorne am Mofa frisiert wird wurde hinten über Lackkonservierung durch Dreck gefachsimpelt




Dann gings ans eingemachte ... manche hatten wegen Höhenangst einen schlechten Tag, schafften aber dennoch einige Kehren ....




.... andere fuhren einfach ....




..wiederum andere wuchteten ganze Mofas ums Eck 




Hier ... Reinero zeigt aus dem Lehrbuch für Laufräder. "Sicheres Absteigen Teil III"




Hier wird der Robinator von Reinero angepeitscht ....




... und am Ende haben sie sich doch wieder lieb die beiden !




Kehr(en)meister Manni im Element 




Herrliches Panöma auf den Rursee ... übrigends wers noch nicht gesehen hat: gestern beim WDR interessante Reportage: Geheimnisvoller Rursee 




Dem heligen Hubertus, Schutzpatron der Trails, muss natürlich gehuldigt werden !




In der folgenden Abfahrt schlugen manche vor Freude Purzelbäume




Andere übten den Hüftschwung ... da wär jeder Sambatänzer neidisch !




Manche lassen einfach nur laufen ....




Es folgte das Bruderduell ...




Und schon wieder oben nach dem Panöma am gaffen ... oder wie der Eifler sagt: Esch ben am röm ape !




Der Anstieg da rauf ... da musste man in die Backen blasen .... der Wal, da bläst er )




Letze Abfahrt des Tages ... Schnuckelig oder ?




Platz da ... jetzt kommt der Dicke !




Der hat wieder was zum spielen gefunden, was er selbstverständlich OHNE Bremsspur befahren hat ... hat hinten ja auch keinen abgelaufenen Nobby Nic oder Vorderreifen montiert sondern einen DHR genau so wie er drauf gehört )




Dann wars geschafft und die HydroShot-Gääng schlug gnadenlos zu. Was das Blitzte )




Das war nochmal ein schönes Spektakel ! Super Truppe ... viel gelacht, viele schöne Trails und viel Landschaft. Dazu gutes Watter ... Herz was willst du mehr ! Mein Dank an die Mitreisenden das war ein sehr schönes Touürschjen !!!​


----------



## Majuran86 (11. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Tolle Touren die ihr da immer macht. Ich lese mittlerweile schon ein paar Tage mit und wollte mich einfach mal zu Wort melden. Ich wohne in Brühl. Würde mich gerne mal auf ne Tour selbst einladen?. Sind heute Mit paar Leuten in der alten Heimat Nürburgring unterwegs gewesen. Arschkalt und matschig. Eure Tour wär sicher geschickter gewesen und spaßiger. Aber so ist das manchmal??‍♂️  Gruß Maju


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Januar 2020)

Majuran86 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Tolle Touren die ihr da immer macht. Ich lese mittlerweile schon ein paar Tage mit und wollte mich einfach mal zu Wort melden. Ich wohne in Brühl. Würde mich gerne mal auf ne Tour selbst einladen?. Sind heute Mit paar Leuten in der alten Heimat Nürburgring unterwegs gewesen. Arschkalt und matschig. Eure Tour wär sicher geschickter gewesen und spaßiger. Aber so ist das manchmal??‍♂️  Gruß Maju


Am Freitag morgen fahre ich ab Bornheim oder Brühl ne Runde.


----------



## Pete04 (12. Januar 2020)

Heiligs Blechle, die Tourenhose vom Robinator wird hoffentlich nitt Baumarktstandard!?
Da hatt ja jemand die Jeans wieder tourentauglich erfunden....
Majuran86, bitte um Defi-Attacke zwecks Hobbyertüchtigung, meld dich gerne per PN!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2020)

Frühlingsausfahrt im Köterland bei satten 13°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. Januar 2020)

Mann, Watt seid ihr Pussies...... echte Männer fahren bei 13 Grad in kurzen Shirts  tststs?. Sowie ich gestern - tstststs


----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. Januar 2020)

Ok, war Swift ?


----------



## Pete04 (15. Januar 2020)

Pic 1 verrät - da haben sich zwei gestandene Männers den Rahmen geteilt; 
ick hör' de Greta jubeln!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. Januar 2020)

Da stellt sich ja die Frage,  wer bei wem auf der Stange gesessen hat.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2020)

Ich war hinten, sieht man ganz klar an den weichen Konturen !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Januar 2020)

Ich denke der Robinator ist noch ne Ecke weicher


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2020)

* Rückfällig geworden ... *
​Monate hatte ich sie im Griff ... meine Sucht. Heute hatte ich einen erneuten Rückfall. Gestern Abend ist mir beim aufräumen eine von meinen alten Wanderkarten in die Hände gefallen. Erst wollte ich gar nicht reingucken dann hats mich doch erwischt ... hier das kenne ich schon aber da diese gestrichelte Linie ... die kenn ich noch nicht ... und die da...obs da noch was gibt ? Es hatte mich erwischt ... die Sucht nach gestrichelten Linien auf Landkarten. Könnten dort mörglicherweise Trails sein ?

Also dampfte ich morgens in Richtung gestrichelte Linien ....


​
Schwups hatte ich den Anfang der ersten schon gefunden. 


​
Im oberen Teil wars recht brauchbar ... im Mittelteil nur zur Fuss zu bewältigen zu viele Holzbarrikaden


​
Der Abgang reichte dann von zart .....




... bis herb. Hier war füsseln angesagt ... für mich zumindest.


​
Weiter ging`s ... Wetter war so lala .. immer wieder 200% Luftfeuchte




Gibt ja neuerdings extra Bikes für Schotter. Gravelbike nennen die das. Warum gibs eigentlich keine für Moos ? Ich hab jetzt ein Moosbike ... so !


​
Panöma muss auch sein ! Unten Wasserkraftwerk und klein Holland


​
Dann ging`s an die zweite gestrichelte Linie ! Die war supi !





Da kam richtig Freude auf !!!


​
Wobei der Drop war mir bisschen zu hoch 


​
Schwups war ich unten am Wasserkraftwerk, müsste man sich mal von innen anschauen bei Zeiten


​
Tschüss Rureifel .... bis zum nächsten mal ! Schön wars wieder bei dir.
Heutige Erfolgsquote 50%  



​


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Rückfällig geworden ... *​Monate hatte ich sie im Griff ... meine Sucht. Heute hatte ich einen erneuten Rückfall. Gestern Abend ist mir beim aufräumen eine von meinen alten Wanderkarten in die Hände gefallen. Erst wollte ich gar nicht reingucken dann hats mich doch erwischt ... hier das kenne ich schon aber da diese gestrichelte Linie ... die kenn ich noch nicht ... und die da...obs da noch was gibt ? Es hatte mich erwischt ... die Sucht nach gestrichelten Linien auf Landkarten. Könnten dort mörglicherweise Trails sein ?
> 
> Also dampfte ich morgens in Richtung gestrichelte Linien ....
> 
> ...


Ja das Wasserwerk lohnt Mal von innen angeschaut zu werden .
Das Werk ist übrigens der Grund warum man dort unten um See sich auch im Hochsommer den Arsch beim Baden abfriert!


----------



## ML-RIDER (18. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Abgang reichte dann von zart .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, die Stellen hab ich heute auch abgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> hehe, die Stellen hab ich heute auch abgefahren



Naja fahren konnte man das bei mir nicht nennen. Die Kehren ( bis auf die erste ) gingen ja noch aber die Treppe war mir zu heikel mit Hardtail und den Reifen. Wär aber selbst mit dem Kalle glaub ich schon grenzwertig für mich. Die Treppe ist ja echt nicht ohne


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Hier das ist der Trail wo wir Samstag dran standen und doch nicht runter sind. Der macht Laune 
Hab die Runde mal überarbeitet und alles reingepackt was sonst noch in der Ecke geht. 
Machen wir im Sommer nochmal


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2020)

Die Brühler Scholle erkennt neidlos an watt der Trailfürst vonne Köterbande da ab- unn hinzimmert!
Mir haben Waattiefe bis annet Kurbelwersch, da määste nix unn arbeitest einfach durch...
Leven Hubi, Kenner vieler Karten: gibbet online Anbieter die dir Wunschformate ausdrucken?
Also: Du möchtst zum Beispiel die Lieser runter mit paar Seitentäler und dann zimmern die dir datt Meter mal nen Meter?
Iss für USA gedacht abber die Greta soll nix von wissen... Gravel on, der Pete! ...moosie on fluppt auch!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Pic 1 verrät - da haben sich zwei gestandene Männers den Rahmen geteilt;
> ick hör' de Greta jubeln!


Bei seltener Wortmeldung reagieren Karomuster arg frivol - könnten Spuren von Erdnuss enthalten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die Brühler Scholle erkennt neidlos an watt der Trailfürst vonne Köterbande da ab- unn hinzimmert!
> Mir haben Waattiefe bis annet Kurbelwersch, da määste nix unn arbeitest einfach durch...
> Leven Hubi, Kenner vieler Karten: gibbet online Anbieter die dir Wunschformate ausdrucken?
> Also: Du möchtst zum Beispiel die Lieser runter mit paar Seitentäler und dann zimmern die dir datt Meter mal nen Meter?
> Iss für USA gedacht abber die Greta soll nix von wissen... Gravel on, der Pete! ...moosie on fluppt auch!



Uff..du kannst Sachen fragen. Ich hab mer die Karten immer in der Bucht geschossen. Da gibts Ausgaben aus den 70er usw wenn man Glück hat. Für hier rum fiele mir noch TIM Online ein, da kann man sich Topo Karten einblenden. Aber für USA .... 
Beim Alpen X hab ich mir auch die betreffenden Karten bei Kompass gekauft, da haste dann aber auch Standardwerke.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Januar 2020)

Je nach Region ist OSM ein sehr guter Anhaltspunkt! Zusätzlich mit den Strava heatmap vergleichen, da kann man mit etwas Übung sehr viel rauslesen(mit Satellitenbild ) Oder halt Mal schauen was so an Segmenten vorhanden ist vor Ort. Die kann man auch als gpx herunterladen  ... Für ne Anleitung ->PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Je nach Region ist OSM ein sehr guter Anhaltspunkt! Zusätzlich mit den Strava heatmap vergleichen, da kann man mit etwas Übung sehr viel rauslesen(mit Satellitenbild ) Oder halt Mal schauen was so an Segmenten vorhanden ist vor Ort. Die kann man auch als gpx herunterladen  ... Für ne Anleitung ->PN



Ja OSM und Strava nutze ich bereits, Strava nur noch ausschliesslich wegen der Heatmap.
OSM deckt hier in der Ecke fast 98% ab würd ich mal schätzen, es gibt wirklich nur noch ganz vereinzelte Pfade oder Wege die man entweder durch "ältere" Kartenwerke, durch Zufall oder Tips von anderen findet. Mittlerweile sind in OSM ja auch Wege drin die in Standardwerken nicht zu finden sind und es wird ja auch ständig gepflegt. Das hat Garmin ja auch erkannt und nutzt die Kartengrundlage von OSM. Hab hier in der Ecke dort auch schon einges gemappt und halte da imemr mal ein Auge drauf. Was ich dort nicht eintrage sind "gebaute" Trails das gehört m.M. wegen der unnötigen Aufmerksamkeit weder in OSM noch in sonstige Aufzeichnungen, aber das sieht ja auch mancher anders.
Geil finde ich bei Strava so Segmente die "Hidden Trail" heissen


----------



## DocB (19. Januar 2020)

in der Wanderreitkarte https://www.wanderreitkarte.de/index.php?lon=6.4694&lat=50.6308&zoom=14 sind die Wanderwege mit Markierung drin. Auch die kleinen Pfade sind erfasst, Routing kann das Ding auch!. Grundlage ist aber auch die Openstreetmap, genau wie bei der OpenTopoMap https://opentopomap.org/#marker=14/50.63651/6.44400, die vom Kartenbild her sehr ähnlich zu Papierkarten sind.
Hier unbedingt die kleinen gepunkteten Pfade ausprobieren.
Geheimtipp ist die http://mtbmap.cz, die zusätzlich die Klassifizierung der Wege darstellt, wie sie auch openmtbmap drin hat (die es aber nicht online gibt)
Irgendwo gibt es auch einen gratis-Druckdienst, muss ich mal suchen
....uuuuund bingo: https://www.4umaps.com/topografische-freizeit-fahrrad-wander-karten.aspx
schöne Karten, kann man sich einen Ausdruck bestellen (selbst noch nie gemacht)


----------



## redrace (19. Januar 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die Brühler Scholle erkennt neidlos an watt der Trailfürst vonne Köterbande da ab- unn hinzimmert!
> Mir haben Waattiefe bis annet Kurbelwersch, da määste nix unn arbeitest einfach durch...
> Leven Hubi, Kenner vieler Karten: gibbet online Anbieter die dir Wunschformate ausdrucken?
> Also: Du möchtst zum Beispiel die Lieser runter mit paar Seitentäler und dann zimmern die dir datt Meter mal nen Meter?
> Iss für USA gedacht abber die Greta soll nix von wissen... Gravel on, der Pete! ...moosie on fluppt auch!


Hi Pete
Schau mal hier ob das was für dich ist!




__





						MyOSMatic [DEV]: Welcome!
					






					maposmatic.osm-baustelle.de


----------



## rlrider (19. Januar 2020)

Hey Hubert, hier noch ein Nachtrag von unserer letzten Tour. 
Die hatte es echt in sich, hätte ich von dem Gebiet gar nicht erwartet, finde es immer wieder irre wie gut du dich egal wo wir sind, auskennst. 
Fahre immer wieder gerne mit dir/euch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2020)

rlrider schrieb:


> Hey Hubert, hier noch ein Nachtrag von unserer letzten Tour.
> Die hatte es echt in sich, hätte ich von dem Gebiet gar nicht erwartet, finde es immer wieder irre wie gut du dich egal wo wir sind, auskennst.
> Fahre immer wieder gerne mit dir/euch!



Danke, das machen wir im Frühjahr/Sommer nochmal, dann packen wir aber alles rein was geht


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Danke, das machen wir im Frühjahr/Sommer nochmal, dann packen wir aber alles rein was geht


Au ja! Info bitte wenn es soweit ist


----------



## DocB (20. Januar 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die Brühler Scholle erkennt neidlos an watt der Trailfürst vonne Köterbande da ab- unn hinzimmert!
> Mir haben Waattiefe bis annet Kurbelwersch, da määste nix unn arbeitest einfach durch...
> Leven Hubi, Kenner vieler Karten: gibbet online Anbieter die dir Wunschformate ausdrucken?
> Also: Du möchtst zum Beispiel die Lieser runter mit paar Seitentäler und dann zimmern die dir datt Meter mal nen Meter?
> Iss für USA gedacht abber die Greta soll nix von wissen... Gravel on, der Pete! ...moosie on fluppt auch!


Hier noch eine Adresse:








						Inkatlas
					

Inkatlas is the simple way to create your own maps for print, whether you're planning a bike trip or publishing a book. Basic maps are always free!




					inkatlas.com


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2020)

Manigfaltig Dank anne Compagneros - ich loote datt mal durch! Jedoch: Hab' auch über
5 Lenkdrachen, da könnte doch ein kurzes Flugpraktikum bei der Nellis AFB Pakte schmieden
und ich krieg' im Wanderkartenmodus Material wo se eigentlich die Mutti aka MoaB schmeissen wollen...
Dann bitte abber wenn Tal schon verlassen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2020)

Fals einer Mittwoch was dämmeln will:





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Januar 2020)

Denk drann um 1900 ist Jahreshauptversammlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2020)

Hab später noch Aufsicht im Kindergefängnis ?‍♂️??


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Januar 2020)

Bin auch raus .. warte seit 800 auf ne OP.. war gestern abend der Meinung Mal in meine Hand reinschauen zu müssen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2020)

Und ? Was war drin ?


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Januar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und ? Was war drin ?


Blut und mindestens Mal ein angesäbelter Nerv...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2020)

?


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2020)

Nächster Trend nach 29': Blut und angesäbelte Nerven raus ausse Flosse?!
Freihändisch iss datt neue 29er!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2020)

Für kommenden Mittwoch




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2020)

*Zum Gletscher mit verbogenem Lenker*

Heuer packte ich mal das MTB mit dem komisch verbogenen Lenker aus. "goat-bar" heissen die glaub ich
Egal, dämmeln muss man immer noch selber, Mofa fahren andere. Ich wuchtete mich mit den 32mm Megagrip Geländepellen erstaml ins schöne Feytal












Dann wollen wir doch mal sehen was son MTB mit krummen Lenker kann





Dann war ich am Gletscher. Man munkelt hier würden am Wochenende auch im Winter schonmal MTB-Fahrer unterwegs sein ... verrückt oder





Ich hab aber keinen gesehen, ausser sonen dicken mit nem komischen Rennrad





Na wer das wohl war damals .... 





Am Ende musste ich dringend Duschen ....





Das Fahrratt auch !





Das war ganz ok, fürn MTB mit krummen Lenker. Kann man mal schnell in 2 Std ne grössere Runde abreissen. Und gesprattelt hats auch. Mehr braucht man nicht .... ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2020)

Und bevor jetzt hier einer anfängt zu unken .... nein ich werde nicht zur Rennradschwucke mit Hipsterbart und Brooks Kappe 
Nächste Woche gibts wieder knallharte Trailaction mit min. 57mm Reifenbreite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (2. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und bevor jetzt hier einer anfängt zu unken .... nein ich werde nicht zur Rennradschwucke mit Hipsterbart und Brooks Kappe
> Nächste Woche gibts wieder knallharte Trailaction mit min. 57mm Reifenbreite


Aber so'n bißchen schämen solltest du dich schon. Ist wie e-Bike, nur anders scheiße


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und bevor jetzt hier einer anfängt zu unken .... nein ich werde nicht zur Rennradschwucke mit Hipsterbart und Brooks Kappe
> Nächste Woche gibts wieder knallharte Trailaction mit min. 57mm Reifenbreite


Na, bissken Reaktionszeit musse schon lassen! Iss ja wie wenn der Pabst Schlitten fahren tät, die Botschaft muss der Leser erssma verdauen...


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2020)

Nochma Bildmaterial ausgewertet, datt Bike iss ja größer, also iss der Biker auch...setze: "wie wenn *2* Päpste Schlitten fahren...."???


----------



## H-P (3. Februar 2020)

Dat Brooks Käppie sehe ich schon im Bestellkorb.


----------



## DocB (3. Februar 2020)

Fehlt noch irgend etwas mit Espresso... Oberlippenbart... Tatooooooos!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2020)

.... du hast den overnighter vergessen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (3. Februar 2020)

Den mach ich selbst ganz gerne - und bin so unhipsterig wie man es sein kann


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Den mach ich selbst ganz gerne - und bin so unhipsterig wie man es sein kann


 
meeto ... scheitert schon am Bart ... würde Jahrzehnte dauern ?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. Februar 2020)

Die Flusen im Gesicht werden nie zum Bart. Das ist halt so, wenn man sich mit einem Handtuch rasieren kann.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2020)

Auf Betonk wächst kein Gras du Gummibärchen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2020)

Top DIMB Touürschjen heute Rund um Kommern ... Dank an die Mitfahrer

@wolfsgut




@Fliewatüüt




Viel gelacht, viel Sonne, schöne Trails. ???


----------



## wolfsgut (6. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen,schöne Gegend bei euch  .
Hat trotz meiner fehlenden Fitness sehr viel spaß gemacht. 
Ich hoffe das ich euch nicht zu arg ausgebremst habe.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2020)

Ich hoffe wir haben Dich nicht zu sehr gequält


----------



## wolfsgut (6. Februar 2020)

Das habt ihr schon gut hinbekommen,genau so habe ich es gebraucht.
Ich bleib dran


----------



## Pete04 (7. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir haben Dich nicht zu sehr gequält


Da soll' ma einer sagen hier würde keine Tanzstange und topmoderne Kleidungsaccesoires geboten...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2020)

* Ritter(modder)spiele zu Moin Royal *

Wiedermal zogen die 4 Muskeltiere in die Schlacht. Das Schlachtfeld war heute die Gegend rund um einen kleinen beschaulichen Eifelort namens Moin Royal. Leider hatte zuvor der Ritter Ralf zu Adlershorst ein Problem mit seiner Lanze. Sie hatte zu viel Luft gesehen, wollte weder ein noch ausfahren. Trauriger Weise mussten wir ihn daher seinem Schicksaal überlassen. Wir hoffen der Bierkonsum war danach wegen Frust nicht zu hoch  Dann warfen wir uns ins Gemetzel. Es dämmelte vorraus Ritter Hubi von und zu Killerplautze. Ihm folgten Ritter Reini zu Mofa, Ritter Manni zu Ahrkehre und Ritter Robinator der Schreckliche. Lanzen gesenkt, los gehts ....

Im ersten gemetzel gings gleich deftig zur Sache. Es wurden Purzelbäume gelschlagen und wild über Stufen gerutscht




Im Abgang war es schwer die Ritter in der Spur zu halten. Frohlockte doch eine Tränke




Dann gings einen wiederlichen Anstieg hinauf. Von hinten nahmen wir den Sturm auf die Burg in Angriff. Unsere Gegner hatten das nicht auf dem Plan so war es ein leichtes die Burg zu nehmen.




"Burg gesichert", rief das Sondereinsatzkommando. Codename "Schweinekrustenbraten"




Von oben machten wir uns ein Bild von der Lage im Ort. Auch den wollten wir noch plündern





Also hinab in den Ort, der Abgang von der der Burg war allerfeinst





Nur das Ende war ein wenig ...... "eng"






Dann gings weiter. Über ein Pfädchen mit 0-Fehlerstellen ( daher auch keine Bilder, Ritter Hubi konnte die Kamera nicht ruhig halten vor lauter zittern  ) gings zum Panoramaweg. Dessen Abgang war zum "in die Backen blasen"





Bevor wir uns ins nächste Gemetzel warfen füllten wir die Körnerspeicher an einem Rastplatz mit Aussicht wieder auf









Gestärkt ging`s wieder in den Kampf. Flutschig rutschig war hier die dewise. Der eine links der andere rechts ... Verwirrungstaktik brachte uns hier viel Spass 





Nun folgte der Sturm auf den Be(r)mbel des Todes. Ein langer zäher Anstieg verlangte alles von uns. ab.





Aber irgendwann waren wir oben. Leider umsonst, das Schlachtfeld hatte schon jemand anders geräumt. Dafür gabs Aussicht bis ins Hobbitland





Der Kriesenstab machte nochmal schnell Lagecheck ....





... kurzer Panöma-Verewigungs stop ...





.... dann warfen wir uns in die Finale Schlacht. Der Endgegner hielt dabei ein paar feine Überraschungen für uns bereit

















Es war geschafft. Die Schlacht war geschlagen. Das mekrte man auch an den Beinen. Die zähe Pampe in den Anstiegen hatte aus gestählten Ritterwaden kleine Lakrtizstangen werden lassen. Egal .. wir liessen es zum Abschluss bei Käsekuchen & Kaffe gut gehen und zogen glücklich von dannen. Das war eine feine Schlacht meine Herren ! Seid bedankt und bleibt wohl behalten bis zur nächsten Schlacht ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (9. Februar 2020)

Watt is dan mit dem Krööönschen? Gebuurtstach?


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (9. Februar 2020)

Robinator ist kein Ritter! Das wüsste ich sonst seit Freitag.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2020)

Hab ihn gestern dazu geschlagen ?


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2020)

Heute "schräge Vögel" gesehn und im Villerücken 2x kollektiv Waldstück verweigert weil Nadelbäume "Pogo tanzten"...




Die "Luftbusse" in Köln-Bonn kamen teils mit 45° Schräglage zur Landepiste rein - im Levve nitt wollt' ich da drin sitzen....
daraufhin füssisch mit klarem Blick auffe Baumfront am Gut Römerhof zu Brenig watt gelustert, grenzwertig...
Getz heimig inne Homegrounds meldet WDR "Euskirchen größtenteils stromlos" - watt Glück datt der Hubi Frühberichter iss...
May the Heizung be with you, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2020)

Hier war kein Stromausfall. Dafür hatte ich die ganze Nacht ein Auge auf. Nebenan steht ein Baukran der wankte ganz gut ... das war ne Nacht ?‍♂️


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier war kein Stromausfall. Dafür hatte ich die ganze Nacht ein Auge auf. Nebenan steht ein Baukran der wankte ganz gut ... das war ne Nacht ?‍♂️


  da war es hier im Vergleich echt ruhig...


----------



## sibu (10. Februar 2020)

Gestern abend sind oben im Schmelztal ein paar Bäume gefallen, die während der Nacht und im Wind nicht beseitigt werden konnten. Die Straße war heute Morgen noch gesperrt. Im Wald ist vergleichsweise wenig passiert, wobei der Borkenkäfer dem Wind schon im letzten Sommer das Spielzeug für das sonst übliche Fichten-Mikado weggenommen hatte.

Wie schaut es in der Eifel aus?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Wie schaut es in der Eifel aus?



Checke Mittwoch die Lage ?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. Februar 2020)

Und ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2020)

Nix ! Ich durfte gestern 1h lang das Fahrrad eines Apsiranten auf der Wiese im Hagel instand setzen.
Danach war Zeit & meine Nerven alle. Mit viel Glück kriege ich am Wochenende ein minimales Zeitkontingent um die Lage am heligen Berg mal zu checken


----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nix ! Ich durfte gestern 1h lang das Fahrrad eines Apsiranten auf der Wiese im Hagel instand setzen.
> Danach war Zeit & meine Nerven alle. Mit viel Glück kriege ich am Wochenende ein minimales Zeitkontingent um die Lage am heligen Berg mal zu checken


----------



## gruener-Frosch (13. Februar 2020)

auf meine Heimfahrt dachte ich noch: Ob der Hubi jetzt hier im Hagel unterwegs ist ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> auf meine Heimfahrt dachte ich noch: Ob der Hubi jetzt hier im Hagel unterwegs ist ?



Unterwegs nicht aber der Hagel ist mir schön in den Nacken geflogen
toll so freiluft Schrauben bei Hagel 

War aber bei uns nur 10 Minuten was, hätten wir also auch während der Fahrt überlebt wenn denn dann .... ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2020)

* Sabine ist ein Stöckchenleger *

Da hat die Bine mir doch glatt paar fiese Stöckchen in den Weg gelegt !




Aber so schnell hält die mich nicht auf ... njjaaaa !




Ein Hauch vom Frühling




Das war nicht Bine sonder Horst ! Horst der Förster ! Horst guckt immer so, der kann nix dafür !




Am Eifelblick kann man in die Eifel blicken ! Saugut oder ?





Und um die Ecke kann man über einen Bonker rollen. Auch saugut !




Panöma ! Herrlich




Eigentlich ne schöne Runde, wenn ich mir nicht ständig das geheule wegen umgefallener Bäume von anderen Bikern dort anhören müsset ​


----------



## H-P (15. Februar 2020)

Das war kein geheule von Bikern, das war Sabine...ähm der Wind. Ausserdem ging schon der Zoch in Nideggen, aber Kamelle kennen die nit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht eher Kamele ?


----------



## f_t_l (16. Februar 2020)

Ich bin wegen "Sabine" zZ in eher baumarmen Gegenden unterwegs. Auf das Geklettere und die Witwenmacher habe ich keine Lust


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2020)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Ich bin wegen "Sabine" zZ in eher baumarmen Gegenden unterwegs. Auf das Geklettere und die Witwenmacher habe ich keine Lust



Samstag wars ok vom Wind. Musste insgesamt 4mal Baumlimbo machen, war ok. Was herabfallendes Holz angeht, da halte ich es wie Chuck Noris: Chuck Noris wird nicht vom Baum erschlagen er köpft den Baum weg ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2020)

*Woodcaching @ Heiliger Berg*

Die Damen des Sturms haben sich verzogen. Also mal ein Trailcheck um zu schauen was sie hinterlassen haben.





woodcaching ist die neue Trendsportart aus Instagrammhausen.
Dabei markiert man sich auf einer Karte wo überall umgeknickte Bäume liegen damit man sie Tage später nach und nach aus dem Weg räumen kann 





Der Spass kam dabei natürlich auch nicht zu kurz. 26 aint dead. Der alte Froschn macht immer noch Spass und wird immer noch gerne von mir standesgemäss bewegt










Hier das wird mein Endgegner ... da wird die Säge glühen


----------



## DocB (20. Februar 2020)

Was nimmst du denn als Säge? Empfehle Silky.


----------



## sibu (20. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> woodcaching ist die neue Trendsportart aus Instagrammhausen.​Dabei markiert man sich auf einer Karte wo überall umgeknickte Bäume liegen damit man sie Tage später nach und nach aus dem Weg räumen kann


Ich sage dem Förster Bescheid, der hat eine größere Säge als ich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Was nimmst du denn als Säge? Empfehle Silky.



Entweder die





						WORX WG322E.9 Akku Kettensäge 20V – Praktische Holzsäge für Einsätze im Garten & Bauarbeiten - mit 25 cm Schnittlänge & automatischer Kettenspannung: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
					

WORX WG322E.9 Akku Kettensäge 20V – Praktische Holzsäge für Einsätze im Garten & Bauarbeiten - mit 25 cm Schnittlänge & automatischer Kettenspannung: Amazon.de: Baumarkt



					www.amazon.de
				



(passt ganz gut in meinen Deuter TransAlpin25 Rucksack)

und wenn der Akku leer ist mach ich sowas weiter





						Queta Mehr Biss mit 33 Karbonstahlzähnen Handkettensäge inkl. Gürteltasche, Survival Branch Sah Garten Sah für Camping, Garten Outdoor-Ausrüstung: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Queta Mehr Biss mit 33 Karbonstahlzähnen Handkettensäge inkl. Gürteltasche, Survival Branch Sah Garten Sah für Camping, Garten Outdoor-Ausrüstung: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




Aber Silky könnt ich auch mal probieren haste recht. Hab ich nur son Olles Baumarktsteil mit feststehendem Blatt


----------



## aixro (20. Februar 2020)

Ich nehme meistens die hier mit, klappt prima.
https://www.amazon.de/Fiskars-Grobz...81&hvtargid=pla-530453464037&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Februar 2020)

Bahco Lablander, immer im Rucksack mit dabei.
Wirklich tolles teil


----------



## DocB (20. Februar 2020)

Ich habe die https://www.silky-europe.de/astsage-f180-7-5 immer dabei. Damit geht bis zu Oberarmdick alles in vertretbar kurzer Zeit.
Ganze Stämme dann mit der: https://www.silky-europe.de/astsage-bigboy-360-7 - geht auch in 5 min. und passt in den Rucksack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (21. Februar 2020)

Ich hab immer den Hubert dabei. Der passt auf sein eigenes Rädchen und ist völlig autark einsetzbar. Der meckert nicht und sieht jeden im Weg liegenden Baum als Endgegner an. Und das tolle ist, der Hubert ist biologisch betrieben, hat eine sehr große und langausdauernde Leistungsfähigkeit. Somit total umweltfreundlich und Greta's Liebling.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ich hab immer den Hubert dabei. Der passt auf sein eigenes Rädchen und ist völlig autark einsetzbar. Der meckert nicht und sieht jeden im Weg liegenden Baum als Endgegner an. Und das tolle ist, der Hubert ist biologisch betrieben, hat eine sehr große und langausdauernde Leistungsfähigkeit. Somit total umweltfreundlich und Greta's Liebling.



Mach im Büro mal dem Fenster auf ...


----------



## DocB (21. Februar 2020)

.. um dem frischer Luft reinzulassen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2020)

Ja ... sah so aus als ob da O2 mangel herrschte


----------



## DocB (22. Februar 2020)

Ich wollte darauf anspielen, dass Du DEM Fenster geschrieben hast. _facepalm_


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2020)

Dem Gehian manchmal nich richtig geht


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Februar 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> .. um dem frischer Luft reinzulassen?


Aber heißt das nicht dem frischE Luft?


----------



## DocB (22. Februar 2020)

ja, alles falsch darin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2020)

*Das Karnevalsmufflon *​Es ist Rosenmontag. Die Zeit der Frohsinns auf Knopfdruck. Jeck sin, laache un suffe. Der Tag an dem alle Regeln ausgehebelt sind. Wer daran nicht teilhaben will wird als Mutzepuckel, Düsseldorfer oder Karnevalsmuffel bezeichnet. Der letzteren Kategorie widmeten wir unsere Exkursion am Rosenmontag. Zu wenig weiss die Menscheit über das Karnevalsmufflon, das sollte geändert werden.

Das Karnevalsmufflon ist im Rheinland eine recht selten anzutreffende Erscheinung. Muss es doch aufpassen das es in der "Jecken Zick" dem allgemeinen Täterätätä aus den Füssen geht, denn wenn andere auf Knopfdruck lustig sein wollen dann kann das nur gelingen wenn Störquellen "us de Föss" sind. Drum verkriecht das Karnevalsmufflon sich in aller Regel während dessen in die tiefsten der tiefen Wälder.

Dort ist es natürlich schwer das Karnevalsmufflon anzutreffen. Hier lugt es verschämt hinter einem Baum hervor:


​
Das Karnevalsmufflon ist in der Regel auch Wasserscheu. Ein bisschen Regen macht ihm nichts aber so richtig Nass werden will es auch nicht. Drum rafft es seine Habseligkeiten schnell zusammen sobald ein Gewässer in die Nähe kommt:


​
Womit man ein Karnevalsmufflon aus der Deckung locken kann sind Treppen. Es liebt Treppen aller Art und rutscht auf diesen gerne herab. Hier ein paar seltene Exemplare die nur unter erschwerten Bedingungen abgelichtet werden konnten:










​
Wenn Kanrvealsmufflons "Paarungsbereit" sind erkennt man dies an der stark geschwollenen Zunge. Diese schwillt dann derart an das sie aus dem Maul des Karnevalsmufflons hervortritt


​
Als Gegenstück dazu ein Karnevalsmufflon dessen Lebensplanung bereits abgeschlossen ist. Man beachte den emotionslosen Gesichtsausdruck.


​
Mitunter trifft man in manchen Wäldern auch die noch seltenere Unterart des Karnevalsmufflons an. Das Mofa-Karnevalsmufflon


​
Später gelang ein wirklich seltener Schnappschuss. Eine Karnevalsmufflon-Herde in freier Wildbahn:


​
Wie eingangs erwähnt liebt das Karnevalsmufflon Treppen. Und dies natürlich dann auch in umgekehrter Richtung: hinauf




​
Bei Karnevalsmufflons sollte man vorsichtig sein. Mitunter finden sich Exemplare die äßerst gereitzt auf Tragepassagen und Bachquerungen reagieren. Dies kündigt das Karnevalsmufflon durch drehen der Kubrel per Hand an. Wenn das passiert sollte man den Wald schnell verlassen


​
Karnevalsmufflons sind aber in der Regel leidensfähig. Letzlich will das Karnevalsmufflon ja nur möglichst weit weg vom "Frohsinn auf Knopfdruck", sprich Karneval. Dazu nimmt es auch manch Buckelei in kauf. Hier "normales" Mufflon und ein "Mofa-Mufflon"


​

"Ältere" Exemplare des Karnevalsmufflon werden schnell leichtsinnig. Schauen sie oft aus der Höhe ins Tal, eigentlich ein untypisches Verhalten, könnte man doch im Tale einen sogenannten "Zoch" erkennen. Das Mag das Karnevalsmufflon so gar nicht




Die Lage war aber sauber. Habs selber gecheckt:


​Dann erwischten wir wieder einige beim ausüben ihres Lieblingshobbys: Treppen rutschen














​
Zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen zwischen der Karnevalsmufflons beruhen meist nur auf Einseitigkeit. In der Regel besitzt ein Karnevalsmufflon nur wenig Sozialkompetenz und empfindet nur wenig Empathie. Hier konnte man das gut beobachten. Während der eine Bruder auf den anderen aufpasste:


​
Musste der zurückgelassene "kleinere" Bruder des Karnevalsmufflon die Treppe alleine runter rutschen. Handlauf benutzen ist übrigends für Karnevalsmufflons auch keine Option


​
Hin und wieder trifft man auch besonders dicke Exemplare der Karnevalsmufflons ( hier im Bild mittig ). In manchen Lektüren werden diese als Urheber der Karnevalsmuffelei beschrieben. Ständig halten diese irgendwelche Vorträge über Muffelei und wo die nächsten Treppen zu finden seien damit die anderen Karnevalsmufflons auch bei der Stange gehalten werden




Dabei sind das an den übrigen 360 Tagen im Jahr auch recht lustige Jecken und lachen sogar über sich selber ... hin und wieder








Beim grossen Karpfenteich fanden wir ein Karnevalsmufflon das sich wohl verfahren hatte. Wir wiesen ihm den Weg aber über den schmalen Steg wollte es nicht so wirklich. Wie erwähnt haben Karnevalsmufflon eine Wasserallergie








Die anderen Karnevalsmufflons schauten dem treiben gespannt zu




Erwähnte ich schon das sich Karnevalsmufflons nur in den schönsten Wäldern herumtreiben:












 So neigte sich unsere Expidition zur Erforschung der Karnevalsmufflons dem Ende. Das ganze natürlich nicht ohne eine artgerechte Schiebeeskarpade. Denn was gibt es für Karnevalsmufflons schöneres als zum Ende hin noch mal so richtig schon einen zu schieben








Liebe Karnevalsmufflons
Es war mir eine Ehre auch an diesem wunderschönen Tag begleiten zu dürfen !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2020)

Falls einer am Aschermittwoch Bock hat:





						MTB-Tour am 26.02.2020 um 16:00        | MTB-News.de
					






					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## rlrider (25. Februar 2020)

legendäre Tour, und geiler Beitrag, bekomme das Grinsen seit gestern nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. Februar 2020)

Hach schön, an dem Tümpel war ich sicher seit bald 20 Jahren nicht mehr. Ist im Spätsommer aber etwas romantischer als bei dem Schmuddelwetter.

Nur unter dem Begriff  "Wasserfall" hab ich mir damals was anderes vorgestellt...


----------



## H-P (25. Februar 2020)

Das war eine Tour. _WOW_  

Jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen, was war besser, die Tour, oder der Bericht oben?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2020)

Der Bericht war jedenfalls halb so schwer wie die Buckelei


----------



## H-P (25. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Bericht war jedenfalls halb so schwer wie die Buckelei



Meine Beine unterm Schreibtisch kann ich sehen, aber ich spüre sich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. Februar 2020)

Mmm, das altrömische Wasserspielbad aka Mufflontränke kenn ich ja gar nicht, wo ist das denn?


----------



## H-P (25. Februar 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Mmm, das altrömische Wasserspielbad aka Mufflontränke kenn ich ja gar nicht, wo ist das denn?







__





						Felsenweiher
					

Die romantisch-bizarre Anlage im Gutenbachtal mit Wasserbecken und Fontäne, Rundwegen, Treppen, Stegen und Terrassen enstand im 19. Jahrhundert. Eine "Audiokurbel" liefert Informationen über die Geschichte und die Besonderheiten des Felsenweihers.




					www.eifel.info


----------



## on any sunday (25. Februar 2020)

Ah, danke, der Rest sah auch schon nach luxemburgischer Gegend aus. Im Regen macht das wohl nur Mufflons Spaß.


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Februar 2020)

Hammer Explorer Tour mit Abenteuer - Feeling.
Da haben wir aber alles richtig gemacht


----------



## DocB (25. Februar 2020)

Oh, als Süd-Mufflon wäre ich auch gerne dort gewesen - garantiert auch Corona-frei.


----------



## Handlampe (25. Februar 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen, was war besser, die Tour, oder der Bericht oben?



...hmm. Find ihn nicht sonderlich witzig. Es kommt mir zu oft das Karnevalsmufflon vor.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Falls einer am Aschermittwoch Bock hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss, die Begeisterung aufgrund des Wetters war riesen groß, ich sag den Termin daher besser mal ab 
Vielleicht geh ich gleich noch ein paar Stöckchen von Bine beseitigen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Endgegner hat verloren


----------



## Enrgy (26. Februar 2020)

der schnitt sieht aber nicht nach bio-säge aus, eher nach *E*-unterstützung


----------



## jokomen (26. Februar 2020)

Das war bestimmt ne Muflonherde, die haben auch keinen Bock auf umgefallende Bäume ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> der schnitt sieht aber nicht nach bio-säge aus, eher nach *E*-unterstützung



Das war Schuck Norris ... links und rechts ein Handkantenschlag und den Stumpf dann fottjeköpp


----------



## sibu (27. Februar 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> der schnitt sieht aber nicht nach bio-säge aus, eher nach *E*-unterstützung


Ja, die E-Säge angeschlossen an den Nabendynamo. Treten kann Hubi ja


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. März 2020)

* Spa-Bereich für Fortgeschrittene *

Endlich, es ist so weit ! Der Frühling ist da ! Da wirds doch mal Zeit diesen mit einer zünftigen Runde zu begrüssen. Dazu hatten wir uns das Randonnee in Spa ausgesucht. Rando`s in Belgien sind was feines. Abgesteckter Kurs, Verpflegung, Trails en Masse ... einfach Hirn aus und dämmeln. Das ganze für 6€ ... Entspannung pur !

Auf dem Weg ins Spa muss man über die Höhe. Am bekannten Panzer lag noch bächtig Schnee




In Spa schrieben wir uns ein, Teamname: "Corona-Lieferservice" weil wir ja aus NRW kommen  Dann schossen wir uns auch gleich ein. Erste kurze Pause relativ früh. Dem Trailopi seine Stütze rutscht, meine hatte ich bereits kurz zuvor justiert. Man beachte die Buxe ... nach 2km




Die braune Färbung der Hose kommt nicht von ungefähr, so sahen die meisten Wege aus




Nach 10km erstmal was zwischen die Kiemen schieben. Lecker Wäffelchen ....




Dann gehts weiter ... über herrlichste Abschnitte. Von oben die Sonne von unten der Modder.




Am besten lässt man beim fahren den Mund zu ....




100% Ardennen








Immer öfter kam die Sonne durch ... Höhenmeter wurden auch geschrubbt




Hier eine zähe Auffahrt die Trailopis Mittelfinger steif werden liess




Der Lang auf seinem Ford Thunderbird nahms ganz stoisch hin




An dieser Kurve war jedoch schluss mit fahren ... knöcheltiefer Modder, konistenz wie Rauhputz.
Ich glaub die Belgier haben nen Vertrag mit Rotband




Hier mal ein Bildchen vom Anstieg .... war jedenfalls staubfrei !




Da kommt er angebraust ... eigentlich ganz einfach man muss nur dem Bach folgen der sich den Weg hinunter windet




Da kommt der lange auch. Mit dem Thunder Burt in den unfahrbaren 26 Zoll war das wie Standup-Padeling




Danach war erstmal ein kurzes Päuschen fällig. Nicht wegen Kondition sondern vor lauter Lachen




Es geht leider dem Ende zu ... nochmal durch herrlichste Wälder ... i love it !




Woran erkennt man einen freundlichen Mountainbiker ? Am Schlamm auf den Zähnen




Dann wars geschafft ... dreckiger Job heute !









Am Ende standen etwas weniger als 40km mit 1000hm auf dem Zeigegerät. Bei den Verhältnissen mehr als ausreichend. Aber das wichtigste war: wir hatten Spass ohne Ende. Geile Strecke, Sonne und Modder ohne Ende ... ein Garant für Bauchmuskelkater ! Wir kommen wieder keine Frage !

Meinen Dank an die Begleiter Trailopi und den Langen ... das war Weltklasse heut !​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. März 2020)

Gleich gibbs bestimmt noch ein lecker Vidscho vom Trailopi


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. März 2020)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2020)

Falls Mittwoch einer Lust & Laune verspürt:




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## DocB (2. März 2020)

Die Gegend ist echt super, aber bei dem Ferkelsuntergrund  Allerdings sehr cool von meinen Landsleuten, trotzdem so eine Massenveranstaltung im Winter durchzuführen. Nachteil ist dann, dass Die Wege teilweise schon langfristig geschädigt werden. Aber in B heilt das schneller


----------



## DocB (2. März 2020)

P.s. was ich immer wieder erstaunlich finde: um Spa herum gibt es Laubwälder und lange Wanderwege=Trails. Beides ist weiter südlich im deutschsprachigen Teil leider nahezu nicht vorhanden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Die Gegend ist echt super, aber bei dem Ferkelsuntergrund  Allerdings sehr cool von meinen Landsleuten, trotzdem so eine Massenveranstaltung im Winter durchzuführen. Nachteil ist dann, dass Die Wege teilweise schon langfristig geschädigt werden. Aber in B heilt das schneller



Glaub das wird bei denen auch anders gesehen ... "Toleranter".
Hier wären spuren auf Wegen auch nicht das Problem, denke das kriegt die Natur wieder recht schnell hin zumal ja jeder Weg eh nicht natürlich ist  Das Problem sind eher immer die Menschen die spuren auf Wegen dazu nutzen um gegen MTBler zu argumentieren



DocB schrieb:


> P.s. was ich immer wieder erstaunlich finde: um Spa herum gibt es Laubwälder und lange Wanderwege=Trails. Beides ist weiter südlich im deutschsprachigen Teil leider nahezu nicht vorhanden



Ja das ist bei uns ja auch so, ich denke das hängt damit zusammen in wie weit die Gegend touristisch erschlossen ist oder der Wald eher wirtschaftlich genutzt wird. Je eingeschnittener die Täler um so schwerer ja z.B. die Holzernte und um so attraktiver für Wanderer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (3. März 2020)

Spa ist ja DAS "Spa-Ressort"   - hier in Süddeutschland ist es auch so, dass rund um die Kurorte recht viele Wanderwege angelegt sind. War wohl Ende 19tes/ Anfang 20tes Jhdt groß in Mode


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Spa ist ja DAS "Spa-Ressort"   - hier in Süddeutschland ist es auch so, dass rund um die Kurorte recht viele Wanderwege angelegt sind. War wohl Ende 19tes/ Anfang 20tes Jhdt groß in Mode



Hier auch, ausser Bad Münstereifel ... das ist trailfrei


----------



## DocB (3. März 2020)

Meine Eltern erzählen, dass es früher viel mehr "Pättcher" gab, die die Kinder und Erwachsenen beim Weg zur Feld/Waldarbeit nutzten. 
Viele sind inzwischen zu Forst-/Feldautobahnen umgewandelt, durch die inzwischen 100% Einzäunung mit Stacheldraht dank Eifler Milchwirtschaft mit recht kleinteiligen Grundstücken (es gab in B keine Flurbereinigung) sind die oft auch einfach wegrationalisiert worden. 
Und Wandern? Zitat mein Onkel, Vollererwerbslandwirt: "Datt oss jett für't Städter. Ech sen de jaanzen Daach dobussen."
("Das ist was für die Städter. Ich bin den ganzen Tag draußen"). Niemand auf dem Land geht in der Freizeit wandern...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Meine Eltern erzählen, dass es früher viel mehr "Pättcher" gab, die die Kinder und Erwachsenen beim Weg zur Feld/Waldarbeit nutzten.
> Viele sind inzwischen zu Forst-/Feldautobahnen umgewandelt, durch die inzwischen 100% Einzäunung mit Stacheldraht dank Eifler Milchwirtschaft mit recht kleinteiligen Grundstücken (es gab in B keine Flurbereinigung) sind die oft auch einfach wegrationalisiert worden.
> Und Wandern? Zitat mein Onkel, Vollererwerbslandwirt: "Datt oss jett für't Städter. Ech sen de jaanzen Daach dobussen."
> ("Das ist was für die Städter. Ich bin den ganzen Tag draußen"). Niemand auf dem Land geht in der Freizeit wandern...



Esu süht et uss. Och wenn esch von dobonge bön, die sproch verston ich jod 
Esu sin jo all Wäääsch entstande, en de Alepe on en de Eefel. Trampelspäddschje für op de Äärbeed zu komme.
Sonnichs jink me en de Kiresch on net möm Rädschje en be Boisch


----------



## DocB (3. März 2020)

russ uss der Kiresch und d' Mannslöck sen op de Fröhschoppe jangen. Fraulöck mutte schaffen ont Pääns versorjen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> russ uss der Kiresch und d' Mannslöck sen op de Fröhschoppe jangen. Fraulöck mutte schaffen ont Pääns versorjen.



Wobei ... ihr dabove hat jo och manchmol wörd dropp dat versteit kin Sou ... dat ös bei os debonge äver och esu.
Daäh Kölsche kallt ja widde janz anders. Bei däm sen Jerompere "Erpel" ode "Äerpel" ... äver die han jo och nimmie all Latte am Zong !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. März 2020)

hinterm großen fluß spricht man auch in rätseln...

...wenigstens mit übersetzung. ich verstehe und spreche boarsich, kölsch, säggssch, aber der kauderwelsch von gleich umme ecke war mir immer ein buch mit 7 siegeln ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> hinterm großen fluß spricht man auch in rätseln...
> 
> ...wenigstens mit übersetzung. ich verstehe und spreche boarsich, kölsch, säggssch, aber der kauderwelsch von gleich umme ecke war mir immer ein buch mit 7 siegeln ?



Datt komische berjische Platt hät äver och vell vun de Kiesköpp drin. Datt erklärt jo einijes 
Bei os wor däh Franzus möt dran. ?‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. März 2020)

Leck mich fett. Die haben tatsächlich die Grenzen geöffnet  ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2020)

Am Samstag geht ein RuK durch die Eifel




__





						MTB-News.de - Mountainbike News & Artikel
					

MTB-News.de: Magazin mit Biketests, News und Videos, das riesige IBC-Forum, mit dem Bikemarkt der belebteste Marktplatz um ein gebrauchtes Mountainbike zu verkaufen.




					lastminute.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. März 2020)

*DIMB - RUK - ASN*

Das war ein Lecker DIMB Toürschjen "Rund um Kommern" am StamstagNachmittag 
Insgesamt keulten 14 Waden auf die 7 Kurbeln ein. Dabei waren diesmal soagar 40 % mit Unterstützung.
So langsam kippt das Verhältnis  Egal, hauptsache ist es hat Spass gemacht. Mit was auch immer.
Es gab von allem etwas, einfache Trails, schwere Trails, langweilige Trails , Baumumfahrungen und natürlich jede Menge Schlamm.
Dabei schienen alle zumindest ein wenig Spass gehabt zu haben.
Das Fahrerfeld war buntgemischt, vom jungen wilden bis hin zum Rentenaspiranten alles dabei.
Nach 4h und 33km mit 850hm lieferten wir alle Teilnehmer wieder  wohlbehalten am Startpunkt ab.






































Kennt einer das Lied "No Roots" ...... 










Fein war das ! Vielen Dank an die Mitreisenden für die spassige Runde !​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2020)

Möchte mich im übrigen bei den Zwift-Grössen hier aus Kommern bedanken.
Schön das ihr so fleissig im WInter zu Hause trainiert. Da hat man wenigstens seine Ruhe um mal für Euch die Wege frei zu halten.
Nicht das ihr im Frühling wieder anfahrt draussen zu fahren ( ufpasse da gibs den bösen Corona ) und alles läge noch mit Bäumen voll.


----------



## Schradt (8. März 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an die Mitreisenden für die spassige Runde !


Dank an den Guide! ?


----------



## daWutz (8. März 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Möchte mich im übrigen bei den Zwift-Grössen hier aus Kommern bedanken.
> Schön das ihr so fleissig im WInter zu Hause trainiert. Da hat man wenigstens seine Ruhe um mal für Euch die Wege frei zu halten.
> Nicht das ihr im Frühling wieder anfahrt draussen zu fahren ( ufpasse da gibs den bösen Corona ) und alles läge noch mit Bäumen voll.



Naja, so global würde ich das auch nicht formulieren - es ist schon besser, das nicht alle mit Sägen bewaffnet durch den Wald rennen und dort Bäume rausschneiden. Je nachdem kann es da zu umständlichen Rettungseinsätzen kommen. Aber ich kann deinen Frust auch ein bisschen verstehen - wir haben in den letzten Wochen auch einige Trails und Wege fahrbar gemacht, bzw. entsprechende Umfahrungen erstellt. Aber insbesondere dort, wo der Wald bewirtschaftet wird, macht man sich vermutlich keine Freunde, wenn man aus dem schönen Stamm in der Mitte ein Stück raus schneidet. Solche Stämme haben wir dann auch nicht angefasst...

Ach, btw - falls jetzt die Frage kommt: nein ich zwifte nicht...


----------



## jmr-biking (8. März 2020)

Da hab ich ja Glück, dass ich nicht in Kommern wohne.


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2020)

Auch Pilzschnitte sinn' eher rar - Kümmersch hat sich vortrefflich auf Corona vorbereitet!
Waren oberhalb von Berg ein zum Vertrieb stehend Grundstück lustern, da hat der tolle Besitzerhecht
aber schon Fallobstwiese draus gemacht...löblich, aber so wären mers fast Kümmeraners geworden
inne Sommafrische... Ett grüsst, mental und rabiat, der Pete, zur Zeit ohne Mandat...
Alta, da muss Stöffken her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (9. März 2020)

Danke, lieber Herr @schraeg, das war ein seeehr unterhaltsamer Nachmittach!
Gerne komm ich mal wieder zur RuK.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2020)

daWutz schrieb:


> Naja, so global würde ich das auch nicht formulieren - es ist schon besser, das nicht alle mit Sägen bewaffnet durch den Wald rennen und dort Bäume rausschneiden. Je nachdem kann es da zu umständlichen Rettungseinsätzen kommen. Aber ich kann deinen Frust auch ein bisschen verstehen - wir haben in den letzten Wochen auch einige Trails und Wege fahrbar gemacht, bzw. entsprechende Umfahrungen erstellt. Aber insbesondere dort, wo der Wald bewirtschaftet wird, macht man sich vermutlich keine Freunde, wenn man aus dem schönen Stamm in der Mitte ein Stück raus schneidet. Solche Stämme haben wir dann auch nicht angefasst...
> 
> Ach, btw - falls jetzt die Frage kommt: nein ich zwifte nicht...



Bisschen Ironie war ja auch dabei ?
Ein hoch auf die ehrenamtlichen ??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2020)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja Glück, dass ich nicht in Kommern wohne.



Du bist ein Glückspilz  weisst ja wie's gemeint ist. Schön das du beim ZanG Biker vorbei geschaut hast , weiterhin viel Spass bei deinen Aktivitäten, bist ja fleissig unterwegs


----------



## jmr-biking (9. März 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...weiterhin viel Spass bei deinen Aktivitäten, bist ja fleissig unterwegs


Ja, virtuell gesehen und zu Fuß mach ich da ja ein bisschen was. Gestern nach ca. 8 Monaten wieder mit dem MTB draußen gewesen. War ganz gut, aber der harte Schnitt war nötig. Der Abstand hat mir gut getan. Aber trotzdem habe ich immer mal wieder bei euch rein geschaut und alle Berichte gelesen, (langweilige Wochenend-Dienste sei Dank ).


----------



## DocB (9. März 2020)

Schön was von Dir zu hören. Keinen Druck.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (9. März 2020)

Immer wieder erstaunlich was Rund um Kommern an Hm gesammelt wird. Da fährst im Radius von 4 Kilometern ein paar Kreise und schwups bist bei knapp 900 Hm, teils schwer erkämpft ?Beim Durchfahren auf der Bundesstraße denkste immer, watt sind datt denn für Hügelchen?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. März 2020)

Ja, die Hubbel haben schon so manchen AlpenXer an den Rand der Erschöpfung getrieben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. März 2020)

* Bei die Ränschahs jejeräwelt *​Han frei ! Han esch mer höcke ens dat Jeräwel Beik jeschnapp und bin bei de Ränschahs bei. Daboven hät Sabinschje jod jet an Holz ömjeworpe. Da moss me ens inspiziere fahre.

Op dem wäsch dohin wor at klar: saube kütt hück keene heem !




Dann wor esch em Jeräwel Epizentrom ... he jiddet Schottewääsch ohne eng !




Bei de Päterchje ös at lang nix mi loss !




Do sen esch wigge jefahre bös zom "wilde Wääsch" ... janz schön rötschesch wor dat 







On wen me ad ens he ös dann moss me och ens aan de Hirschley op de See luure .. do hönge kütt et jetrocke !








Su, jetz hät jede 2 Versuche ... us welche Fläsch hät de Papp jedronke ?




He un do litt noch jet quer, äver de Ränschah witt et at klein säje




Lecke Päddschje !




Dann wor esch at widde onge ! Am Urftstausee ... schön es öt do em Sommer ... höck moss esch wigge fahre. De Mamm wad at möm Meddaach.




An dänne Talsperre jiddet rengsöm Schottepiste ouhne enk... jenau röschtesch für et jeräwel Rädchje




Däm een sing Bröck un däm anner sing Buresch




Hät dä Hr. Bieber äver honge jehatt wa ?
Dä Föörschter össem äver zefür jekumme




En herrlische Sourei wor dat !
Jod Jod .... bös demnähx !


​


----------



## jmr-biking (11. März 2020)

Aha, dachte ich zuerst, neues Velo.  Aber dat wurde hier ja schon 4 Seiten vorher vorgestellt. Hab ich zu meiner Schande wohl überlesen. Der goldene Reiter, oder wir nennt sich dat jetzt?  Spaßiges Ding für zwischendurch. Bringt etwas Abwechslung in den langweiligen Trailalltag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. März 2020)

Hab es Rommel getauft wegen der sandigen Farbe ?


----------



## Schradt (11. März 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> He un do litt noch jet quer, äver de Ränschah witt et at klein säje


Da hab ich vor zwei Wochen schon mal die Äste entfernt, damit man leichter drüber kommt ;-)


----------



## gruener-Frosch (12. März 2020)

Da worste ävver medde im Epizentrum....... Und demnächst küste op ne Kaffee errüver


----------



## gruener-Frosch (12. März 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bei de Päterchje ös at lang nix mi loss !


un Zupp hanmer och


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. März 2020)

Ich versteh zwar nichts aber schöne Bilder


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hab es Rommel getauft wegen der sandigen Farbe ?


Ah, ein Erwin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (13. März 2020)

Tiger-Tank.. (nicht -top)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2020)

* Lonesome Hubi @ Epic Feytal *

Alleine fahren ist auch schön .... Soulriding at it`s best !

Wo ist hier wohl oben und unten ? 




100% Eifel 100% Panorama




Seele baumeln lassen ...




Zu Hause ists doch am schönsten !




.. und äktschn




Ab in die Höhle du Höhlenmensch




... und hinten wieder raus.
Uffbasse ! Eifler Fledermäuse tragen das E-20 Virus in sich. Wenn die einen beissen bekommt man eine schlimme Enduro Allergie !




Ritter Selfie !




In solchen Zeiten fährt man an sowas mit anderen Gedanken dran vorbei. Da wird einem irgendwie bewusster wie gut wir es (noch) trotz dem ganzen scheiss zur Zeit immer noch haben und wie beschissen die Lage vor 75 Jahren war.




Die Rinne liss ich heute sausen. Zu viel Andrang und zu viele Zuschauer. Einige Familine mit ihren Kindern hier, aber alle mit gebührendem Abstand. Verwunderlich wie viele Familine man nun im Wald antrifft. Hat auch sein gutes, so lernen manche Kids die Natur wenigstens auch mal besser kennen !




Zurück am heiligen Berg. Immer wieder fahre ich gerne nach einer Runde ab der Heimt hier hoch. 




Das hat man auch selten gesehen. Die B256 zur Mittagszeit. Normal schieben sich hier Sonntags mehr als 20.000 Autos durch. BM, K und SU auf der Jagd nach Kaffe&Kuchen in der Eifel  Jetzt ist es erstmal alles anders. Aber ich bin überzeugt ... irgendwann kommen sie wieder 




So Mittagessen ist fertig ! Man kann auch jetzt noch schöne Tage erleben Leute, die Welt besteht nicht nur aus C-19. Kopf hoch, Brust raus und weitermachen.




Bes demnähx 
Hubi​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2020)

Puh ... also erstmal nur Kontaktverbot ... d.h. zu zweit dürfen wir noch @Fliewatüüt


----------



## Emerald287 (22. März 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Puh ... also erstmal nur Kontaktverbot ... d.h. zu zweit dürfen wir noch @Fliewatüüt


Unbekannterweise habe ich Dich heute erkannt, als Du an den Katzensteinen an uns vorbei bist. Wir waren eine von den Familien 

Also viele Grüße aus Köln in die Eifel.


----------



## daWutz (22. März 2020)

Dann hab ich das mit dem Grill im vorbeifahren doch richtig gerochen....?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Unbekannterweise habe ich Dich heute erkannt, als Du an den Katzensteinen an uns vorbei bist. Wir waren eine von den Familien
> 
> Also viele Grüße aus Köln in die Eifel.



Ich hoffe ich habe nicht zu sehr gekeucht  .. wart ihr die als ich diese fiese Rampe hochgedämmelt bin ? Liebe Grüße zurück



daWutz schrieb:


> Dann hab ich das mit dem Grill im vorbeifahren doch richtig gerochen....?



Die Burger haben aber auch gerochen ... danach war Pulliwechsel angesagt


----------



## Emerald287 (22. März 2020)

Nee, wir waren noch unten an Parkplatz die Zwergin am anziehen. Also keine Sorgen, bei 5 Grad mit kurzer Hose konntest du nicht "cooler" sein


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. März 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Puh ... also erstmal nur Kontaktverbot ... d.h. zu zweit dürfen wir noch @Fliewatüüt


Da geht was


----------



## DocB (22. März 2020)

Hubi, bin nicht so glücklich mit der Aktion. Wenn Du dich verletzt, raubst Du dem Krankenhaus wertvolle Kapazität...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Hubi, bin nicht so glücklich mit der Aktion. Wenn Du dich verletzt, raubst Du dem Krankenhaus wertvolle Kapazität...


Alles nur Poserfotos Doc ?
Aber hast recht ich mach momentan keine Experimente (siehe Rinne Katzensteine ) alles wo ich mir nich 100% sicher bin oder wo man sich wüster weh tun kann wird "gefüsselt" ?? aber gar nix mehr machen kann ja auch nich im Sinne sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Nee, wir waren noch unten an Parkplatz die Zwergin am anziehen. Also keine Sorgen, bei 5 Grad mit kurzer Hose konntest du nicht "cooler" sein


Ah ok. Naja kurze Hose war ja relativ, die 5cm zwischen Knieschoner und Socke waren ja dann nur ein bisschen Ventilation ???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. März 2020)

* Lonesome Hubi @ Rureifel *

Man war das ein herrliches Wetter heute oder ?
Da sagen Bilder mehr als Worte !









































































Man jetzt ein Eis, das wärs doch ! Aber leider haben die Eisdielen wegen dem kleinen unsichtbaren verfi***ten Dingens da noch geschlossen ... wenn man bedenkt das alles nur weil irgendwer meint er m+sse sich ne Fledermaus in den Kopp stecken zu müssen ... da krieg ich ne Krawatte !




Und übrigends:



​Quelle: Kölner Stadt Anzeiger​


----------



## H-P (28. März 2020)

Bei uns hat die Eisdiele auf, hat mich aber auch gewundert. ?


----------



## daWutz (28. März 2020)

In BAM war auch eine auf... sonst war aber nix los im Outlet


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2020)

Manche machen ja noch Thekenverkauf to-go das ist glaub ich ja noch erlaubt


----------



## rlrider (29. März 2020)

Ja, gestern war es schwer nicht in alte Gewohnheiten zurück zufallen. Vermisse die gemeinsamen Ausfahrten ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2020)

rlrider schrieb:


> Ja, gestern war es schwer nicht in alte Gewohnheiten zurück zufallen. Vermisse die gemeinsamen Ausfahrten ?


Kommt wieder ... ganz bestimmt ??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2020)

* Lonesome Hubi @ Rheinisch Sibirien *

Heute verschulg es mich nach Rheinisch Sibirien. Was für eine Gegend ... ohne Ende Gegend.
Aber die Temperaturen machten der Gegend zum Tourstart auch alle Ehre:




Nutz aber ja nix. Also erstmal bergauf warm fahren. Auf halber höhe: Desolate Wegepflege. Sabine ist doch schon ewig her, das muss dringend mal frei gemacht werden. Ich denke hier muss der Schnippinator mal ran !




Hach ja beim turnen hat man wenigstens Zeit den herrlichen Wald hier und die klar kalte Luft zu geniessen. Dazu kommt die herrliche Totenstille Sonntags um 9




Oben angekommen ....Einz A Panöma !




Der Erste Trail. Ein wilder seiner Zunft. Im oberen Teil eher Wildschweinpiste wird er nach unten hin immer feiner. Auch mit bisschen Steinchen zum umkurven drin und so ... fein fein




Dann wieder hinauf. Mittlerweile ohne "Jäckelschen" denn die Temperaturen gingen schnell nach oben sowie die Sonne durch kam.




Altbekannte Pfade und Schüsselstellen ... ich vordere hier eine Ausklinkung im Baum. 760mm sind Presspassung




Immer an der Hangkante lang .... Herrlich ! Ein Teufelskerl der diesen Trail wieder zum Leben erweckt hat 


​
Wenig später ... nach ein wenig späterem hinauf auf des Jägers Spuren. Diesmal immer am Seil lang




Gegend ohne Ende !




Dann was fürs Herz. Ein Trailchen mit Kehrchen fürs Gemüt. Alle samtig zahm so das mann herrlichst den Heckschwenker üben kann.




So, nach soviel auf und ab jetzt erstmal ne Pause für Romantiksäue !




Dann gehts aber wieder los. Am berüchtigten Kindergartentrail schaffe ich immer noch nicht Kehre 4,5 und 6. Sind aber auch eng die Teile hier.  Die hier war eine der einfachsten




Dann nochmal hinauf. Ein bisschen sogar mit Schiebunk. Doch das Panomä des Trails entschädigt allemal. Was eine geile Gegend !




Guckt selber mal wie schön das hier ist !




Wohl wahr, wohl wahr !




Ein letztes mal ein Trailchen. Dann ists wiedermal geschafft. Hier sollte man nicht nach links runterpurzeln. Der Trail ist aber recht einfach dafür.




Wiedermal eine herrliche Vormittags Traildegustation. Man haben die Gegend hier. Herrlich. Mache ich nochmal dieses Jahr ... sofern der kleine Chinese mich lässt dieser kleine Dreckskerl.​


----------



## rlrider (6. April 2020)

Dat hastde fein jemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (6. April 2020)

Was hast Du denn mit Deinen Bildern gemacht? Zu viel Desinfektion über die Kamera gekippt? Ist alles so "verfärbt"..
p.s. schöne Gegend, aber ich hab' keinen Schimmer, wo das sein soll...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2020)

Keine Ahnung ... eigentlich nix ..  sieht im Blog bisschen besser aus, vielleicht checke ich auch mal die Einstellungen am Handy. Aber auf dem kleinen Bildschirm sahs eigentlich ok aus
Gegend ist quasi an der Ahr, da wo noch keine Parkplätze gesperrt sind


----------



## DocB (6. April 2020)

Sieht so nach Insta-Filter aus. Krass ist z.B. das Bild über die Ringelsocken ins Tal hinweg. Irgendwie so wie überbelichtet.. 
Die Tour und auch der Bericht bleiben aber klasse!


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Sieht so nach Insta-Filter aus. Krass ist z.B. das Bild über die Ringelsocken ins Tal hinweg. Irgendwie so wie überbelichtet..



jou, die socken wohren et "in schuld"...


----------



## Pete04 (8. April 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Bei die Ränschahs jejeräwelt *​Han frei ! Han esch mer höcke ens dat Jeräwel Beik jeschnapp und bin bei de Ränschahs bei. Daboven hät Sabinschje jod jet an Holz ömjeworpe. Da moss me ens inspiziere fahre.
> 
> Op dem wäsch dohin wor at klar: saube kütt hück keene heem !
> 
> ...


Könnt' mer bei Corinna glatt in deutsch als Elektrisches Büchlein verticken - wo alle nimmer raus dürfen!


----------



## Pete04 (8. April 2020)

Schradt schrieb:


> Da hab ich vor zwei Wochen schon mal die Äste entfernt, damit man leichter drüber kommt ;-)


ER konnte das LESEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. April 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... und hinten wieder raus.


Heisst ja auch "Kack-Uss-Höhle"!  Schön, datt du verlässlich weiter Pics raussemmelst mitte schönen Tourenberichte,
ich krisch de CoronaArmageddonSchutzhülle kaum runter...


----------



## Pete04 (8. April 2020)

Geiles Gesöcks der Mâitre trägt! Jetz habbich mich abber abjearbeitet - stelle um auf Theken-Verkauf-to-Go!
Unn nur ein Artikel pro Nachfrage von wegen haushaltsübliche Menge!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Heisst ja auch "Kack-Uss-Höhle"!  Schön, datt du verlässlich weiter Pics raussemmelst mitte schönen Tourenberichte,
> ich krisch de CoronaArmageddonSchutzhülle kaum runter...





Pete04 schrieb:


> Geiles Gesöcks der Mâitre trägt! Jetz habbich mich abber abjearbeitet - stelle um auf Theken-Verkauf-to-Go!
> Unn nur ein Artikel pro Nachfrage von wegen haushaltsübliche Menge!



Sach bescheid wenn ich meine "autodidaktischen" Tischlerqualitäten unter beweis stellen soll. Nebenan liegen noch paar Schaltafeln, sieht alles gleich aus wenn die in Elisabethhütte waren  Nebenan läuft tapferes Schneiderlein auch zur Hochform auf und näht Gesichtsverhüterlies im Akkord


----------



## gruener-Frosch (9. April 2020)

Und warum hilfst du nicht ???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Und warum hilfst du nicht ???



? mach ich doch ... indirekt. An die Nähmaschine darf ich leider nicht, bin ja Grobschlosser ab Schlüsselweite 40 ??


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2020)

du könntest ja die bewegung der nähmaschine mit oberschenkels muskelkraft beisteuern statt deine frau in die ecke der e-angetriebenen abzuschieben...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2020)

*kAHRfreitags ride*
Heute haben wir die Ahr nochmal beackert. Ungewöhnliche Zeiten erfordern ungewöhnliche Maßnahmen. So ging's schon morgens um 08:00 Uhr los, denn auch so kann man Kontakte mit anderen Menschen verringern. Und sogar eine Schlüsselstelle haben wir zum Wohle des Rettungsdienstes ausgelassen. Aber das wichtigste: es war herrlich ! KLare Luft, Sonne, Panorama und Trails mit mega Grip. Was will man mehr ...



























Wünsche Euch noch schöne Ostertage im Kreise Eurer liebsten, bleibt Gesund !?​


----------



## DocB (11. April 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und sogar eine Schlüsselstelle haben wir zum Wohle des Rettungsdienstes ausgelassen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2020)

* Lonesome Hubi @Ränschahzone *

Ups i did it again ! Ich kann nichts dafür ... es zieht mich immer wieder dorthin. Ins Epizentrum des kommerziellen Naturschutzes. Dort wo grossflächig die Nadeln weichen und die Blätter spriessen sollen. Wenn der Wolf demnächst Einzug erhalten hat baut man sicherlich eine 10m hohe Mauer um den Nazionalpark um ihn dort einzukesseln. Ein weiterer Pubilkumsmagnet ... herrlich.

Achso .. geradelt hab ich auch. Wenn das mal der Ränschah wüsste 




Und rums gehts schon zur Sache




Leichtbaupellen und scharfkantiges Schiefergestein ... gehte nix gute ... der Latexhandschuh hält als Flicken her




Unten bin ich iweder in klein Kanada. Herrlich hier ... was für Gegend








Dann über Teer bächtig hinauf. Hat ganz schön gejuckt dank meiner asphaltallergie 
Kurzer Stopp beim Fackelmann




Alter Nazischrott zu neuem Leben erweckt. 40.Mio haben die hier versenkt. Frage mich wo und wofür ... zu Corona Zeiten ist hier auch nix los.




Wird auch Zeit das Corona vorüber geht. Subjektiv habe ich den Eindruck das sich mehr Dreckschweine im Wald herumtreiben




Bisschen die Sonne geniessen, Heidi mag auch Sonne




Ab in die Hochfläche, mal gucken was der Ginster macht




Im Nazionalpark gibbs Schotterpisten ohne Ende ... das ist eine Freude für jeden Gräwelbeika




Die alten Übungshäuser in Wollseifen. Hier hat man früher Häuserkampf trainiert. 
Heute zugemauert.




Der "JInster" braucht noch zwei Wochen. Nur in exponierten Sonnenlagen sieht man hier und da schon Blüten. Wird also bald wieder zeit für eine Eifelgold Runde




Pause am bekannten Platz ... herrlich. Und so ruhig. Dank Corona !




Dahinter ein herrliches Serpentinenpfädchen ... ich mag Serpentinen




Bisschen ausgesetzt war er auch ... fein oder ?




Herrlich wie momentan alles so blüht ... das lässt den anderen Scheiss ein wenig vergessen




Einruhr ! Auch hier nix los. Der Marathon hier am 28.06.20 ist auch schon abgesagt.




Da will man vor Freude hüpfen !




Spieglein Spieglein auf dem See....




Auch der Kiosk auf der Staumauer hat zu. Dort hatte ich sogar Ränschahkontakt.
Die Herren passen dort auf das sich niemand zu nahe kommt.




Grosses ruhiges Wasser ... mit Pollen




the gräs ist ölwäys grüner on sie oser side




Noch kurz bei Herrn Bieber vorbei




Dann gehts volle Brause nach Hause 





Tip Top heute. 16°C Temperaturunterschied ... Morgens 4°C los, Mittags bei 20°C angekommen.
Herrliche Landschaf ... Soulbiking at its best !​


----------



## rlrider (27. April 2020)

Moin Hubi, da war ich am Samstagnachmittag auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2020)

rlrider schrieb:


> Moin Hubi, da war ich am Samstagnachmittag auch



Immer wieder schön da  wenn die nur nicht so bescheuert wäre


----------



## gruener-Frosch (27. April 2020)

da haben wohl auf dem Wildnisstrail die Ränschah eine paar Steine arrangiert - die Rache des Hutträger


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> da haben wohl auf dem Wildnisstrail die Ränschah eine paar Steine arrangiert - die Rache des Hutträger



Kennst du ja


----------



## rlrider (27. April 2020)

Habe aber etwas oberhalb der Staumauer, hoch Richtung Wollseifen was für unser Image getan. Hab nem älteren Päärchen mit E-Bike das Vorderrad geflickt, so richtig klassisch mit Flickzeug und so denn die hatten nix dabei, noch nicht mal ne Luftpumpe. 
Das Karma reicht für uns alle für den Rest des Jahres  konnte Nachts nur nicht einschlafen weil mein Heiligenschein so hell leuchtete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2020)

Wie du hast E-Bikern geholfen ?


----------



## gruener-Frosch (27. April 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kennst du ja


vielleicht war es der gleiche Stein...


----------



## H-P (27. April 2020)

rlrider schrieb:


> Habe aber etwas oberhalb der Staumauer, hoch Richtung Wollseifen was für unser Image getan. Hab nem älteren Päärchen mit E-Bike das Vorderrad geflickt, so richtig klassisch mit Flickzeug und so denn die hatten nix dabei, noch nicht mal ne Luftpumpe.
> Das Karma reicht für uns alle für den Rest des Jahres  konnte Nachts nur nicht einschlafen weil mein Heiligenschein so hell leuchtete



Abstand eingehalten?


----------



## rlrider (27. April 2020)

Ups


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2020)

rlrider schrieb:


> Ups



Mach Dir keine Sorgen ... auch C-19 hat sein stolz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlrider (27. April 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine Sorgen ... auch C-19 hat sein stolz


?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2020)

* Lonesome Hubi @ Gletscherblick *​Er ist tot. Der Nettersheimer Gletscher ist abgeschmolzen. Ob er jemals wieder auferstehen wird ist fraglich. Wahrscheinlich 2000 Jahre nach dem Ende der Menscheit. Ich reiste heute nochmal zum Gletscherblick. Dort ist es traumhaft schön. Gegend ... jeeede Meneg Gegend. Und paar nette Trails und ... Bääärlauch !

Herrlich ... paar Meter aus dem Haus und schon fängt das an mit dem Panöma !




Erst dachte ich ja es hat jemand seinen Ersatz-Heinz im Wald vergessen ...




Dann hat es sich wohl als Geocache herausgestellt




Love it ?




Schlüsselstelle mal anders !




Dahinter gabs aber wirklich eine ... naja alles fahrbar auch mit Galopper Heidi !




Aber wir MTBler verwüsten den Wald .... @daWutz ihr kriegt aber auch alles klein .... das war mal Euer "Bloodberesch"  




... ich nahm halt nen anderen Weg .. schön wenn auch breit !




Yeppiiiii ... fast am Gletscher !




Da gibs auch schöne Träls




Einz Aaaaa !




*SKANDAL ! Ameisen lösen die nächste Bankenkrise aus !!!! *




Lieber Eifelverein .... ich hab das mal für Euch auf den neuesten C-19-Stand gebracht 




Bääääärlauch




Auch in der Eifel gibs ein Königsberg .... Klopse hab ich keeen jefunden wa !




Trail statt Klopse .... yepiii !




Isset nich schön !


​
Am Kloster geht der Betrieb wieder los. Die ganzen heiligen scharren schon mitte Hufe .. is Messe ?




Mein Freund der Baum




Was für herrliche Landschaft




Kommt ein Pferd inne Kneipe ... sagt der Wirt "HEy Kumpel, warum son langes Gesicht ?" ... sorry war das einzige was mit zu Pferdskopf einfiel )




Ein bisschen Spass mus sein




Sonne ... ole oleeeeee




Jetzt aber ab nach Hause ... wieder viel zu viel rumgetrödelt




Abe fertig !


​


----------



## daWutz (3. Mai 2020)

Der Geocache war nicht zufällig an der Bank oberhalb vom Vollemer Gipfelkreuz, oder?

Und das mit dem Blutberg ist echt bitter, aber vielleicht erbarmt sich der Forst ja, es wenigstens wieder gerade zuziehen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2020)

daWutz schrieb:


> Der Geocache war nicht zufällig an der Bank oberhalb vom Vollemer Gipfelkreuz, oder?



Ganz oben wo die Übernachtungsplatform steht


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2020)

Von wegen "bisken Spaß muss sein" - war ganz viel Spaß!  Viel Schlüsselerlebnisse runden den
Tourengourmetgaumen ab, und bei den Daltons am Felsen fehlt nur der strunzdoofe Traildog
Rantaplan - der Hubi wird wissen warum.... Heidi reicht vermutlich...
Feinstes Fotokinno, ich überleg mal watt so'n FotoHubi an Marge kosten könnt
wenn de Muddi streikt...


----------



## DocB (3. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> SKANDAL ! Ameisen lösen die nächste Bankenkrise aus !!!!


Wuahhhh  der war gut, hab' mich abgerollt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (4. Mai 2020)

Schöne Tour, am Kloster war ich das letzte mal mit dem Motorrad, ewig her.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Schöne Tour, am Kloster war ich das letzte mal mit dem Motorrad, ewig her.



Dann sollten wir da nochmal hin nen Flammkuchen vernichten ??


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2020)

Datt Dingen heißt HOSTIE - Ungläubiger! Unn ett gibt nur eine pro Teilnehmer ohne Nachschlach!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Datt Dingen heißt HOSTIE - Ungläubiger! Unn ett gibt nur eine pro Teilnehmer ohne Nachschlach!



Sorry ... wir Kelten kennen euere ChristiKnäcke nich !


----------



## on any sunday (4. Mai 2020)

Mmmh, die Runde sieht lecker aus, war auch länger nicht in Steinfeld. Könnte ich auch schnell nach Rinnen fahren, gucken ob die Gebeine meiner Vorfahren da noch liegen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2020)

* Lonesome Hubi @ Bächeland *​Da bin ich am Samstagnachmittag nach getaner Arbeit ins Bächeland ausgerückt. Bächeland ? Das war so ein Gehirnfurtz von mir nachdem ich mir im nachinein überlegt habe das ich ja quasi ständig irgendwie Örtlichkeiten mit "Bach" gefolgt oder gequert habe. Feybach, Eschweilerbach, Bodenbachtal ( übel vom Harvester zugerichtet  ), Geißbach, Madbach, Steinbach ....

Keinen Bach sondern ne Wasserleitung bauten die Römer damals. 115km von Nettersheim bis Kölle. Nit kleckern, klotzen sacht der Imperator. Wahnsinn, unsereins jammert wenn er im Garten mal 60m Kantensteine gesetzt hat. Jammern auf hohem Niveau ist ja gerade in Cornoa Zeiten "in". Der eine jammert das HomeOffice so schlimm ist der ander jammert weil er 4 Wochen nicht zum Friseur konnte ... jammern wir weiter so lange man jammer kann 




Dann gehts auch schon los mit dem Trailgedämmel ... da hinten gehts hinein in den Jungel




Herrlich, das Geissbachtal. Zwar Trailarm aber landschaftlich schön




Kastanie ? Blüht jedenfalls recht komisch 




Weiter im Trailmodus




Eifelgold in voller Pracht.




Herrlich




Dann kam der 0-Fehlertrail. Wer hier zuckt liegt im kühlen nass !




Nicht nach links fallen 




Alle noch da die alten Trails zwischen Madbach und Steinbach




Am Steinbach hat wer dei Brücke weggebaggert. Da wird mal eben ein ganzes Bachbett begradigt. Aber anderswo kriegen die Kinder den Homespot vor der Nase zugemacht weil ja durch die Buddelei die Bäume schaden nehmen könnten ... ein Witz was in D manchmal passiert !




Steinbach




Panöma ohne Ende .... und immer noch keine Kondensstreifen. Einerseits finde ich das gut, andererseits bangt es mir um die ganzen Arbeitsplätze 




Pause muss auch mal sein




Dann gehts weiter mit dem Trailspass




Am Golfplatz ist alles frisch gemäht. Auch hier wird der Betrieb ( mit AUflagen ) wieder aufgenommen




Die Sonne geht langsam unter ....




... also schnell nach Hause




Herrlich war das !




Hier noch was für Romantiksäue )






​


----------



## Pete04 (10. Mai 2020)

Der Einsatz von schicke Socken - hier: "Rainbow-Warrior" - wird vom RKI ausdrücklich nitt untersagt und maximiert de Farbausbeute...??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2020)

* Vorsicht ! Heck schwenkt aus ! *

... so oder so ähnlich muss man das an der Ahr rufen wenn man dort die Serpentinchen befährt. Es gibt wohl hierrum keine andere Region die so viele enge Ecken auf kleinem Raum zur Verfügung stellt. Daher hab ich mir für heute ein echtes Serpentinen gemetzel zusammen gestellt, denn ich bin in letzter Zeit zu viel Galopper gefahren und brauchte dringen nochmal eine Dosis Trailtechnik.

Kurz bevor ich an der Ahr ankomme muss ich mich immer entscheiden. Rechts gehts zum Stolpern, links gehts zum Flow. Ich nahm heute den Flow 




Los gings früh morgens .. keine Sau unterwegs. Auf dem Parkplatz machten sich ein paar Mofafahrer bereit für eine Tour. Bei dem verzell lief mir schnell das Blut aus den Ohren als nix wie weg und hinauf zur Bunten Kuh ... die Auffahrt ist immer Mega dank Panöma




Hinunter gabs einige schöne Kehren. "Spitzkehren" wäre ein wenig übertrieben, die kann man alle schön durchrollen aber wo bleibt da der Spass. Lieber was Lupfen üben




Als nächstes gings auf der anderen Seite zur Katzley, 
auch hier gibts Panöma, wie eigentlich im ganzen Ahrtal




Und auch hier gibts Kehren. Aber auch Spitzkehren waren dabei, da muss man schon ordentlich rumwerfen den Aparillo. Vor allen die letzte linke. Eine sowas von linke Linke ... aber geknackt !




Am Krausberg drehte ich ne kleine Schleife über den Kinderwagentrail. Auch schön, auch wenns hier nicht wirklich viele Kehren gibt.




Dafür gibts am Spielplatz runter massig davon. Über 20 hab ich gezählt bis ganz unten. Oben waren wieder die Tretmofafahrer, schnell weg bevor man mit "Wie ist der Akkustand" oder "E-.Biken ist auch anstrengend" zugelallt wird. Der Trail ist allerliebst. Sind auch paar schöne enge Ecken dabei. Da wird man ganz Kopflos !




Es folgte eine laaaange Auffahrt mit recht steilem Geläuf. Bis auf den Knoppen. Da gibts auch Panöma. Da ist man aber auch mitten im Tschungel. Alter Falter ... überall Gegend !




Und Drachen gibbs da, also aufpassen !




Uuuund eine schöne Spielerei gibbs da. Zwar kurz aber schön.




Von da aus nochn bisschen hinauf, dann war ich am Schrock. Toleranzaufkleber hängt noch. Der Rest durfte nicht aufs Bild. Nur Mädels da oben die sich am Sonnen waren. Dachte schon ich wär in Walhalla angekommen, ein bärtiger Wanderer holte mich aus den Träumen ? 




Am Schrock gibbs ne linke Variante. Die kennt eigentlich jeder. Das war früher der Klassiker. Mann was haben wir mit den 80mm Hardtails da oben gezittert ? Einmal hab ich da auch mal ne Gabel kaputt gemacht. Heute gings ohne Panne&Sturz ... einfach zack hinab




Auf halber höhe machte ich nen Schlenker über ein weiteres nettes Pfädchen damit ich nochmal von ganz oben runter kann. Der ist recht einfach zu fahren aber man sollte kein faxen machen sonst purzelt man hier ganz schön weit runter. ?




Dann war ich wieder oben. Wallhalla war nix mehr los, alle ausgeflogen. Ich in die Schrock rechts Variante. Die hats an ein zwei Stellen in sich. Hier die Treppe ist schon recht eng, da brauchte ich heute nen zweiten Versuch. Hab ich noch nie im ersten geschafft, aber jetzt glaub ich weiss ich weiss ich wie man sie knackt ?




Auf dem Weg hinab hatte ich noch ein nettes Gespräch mit einem älteren Herren:
Älterer Herr: "Die dürfen hier kein Rad fahren"
Ich: "Wer ich ? Hier ? Wieso ?"
Er: "Das steht da"
Ich "Wie ? Hier ? Wo steht das ?" 
Er: "Überall steht das !!!" 
Ich: "Ah ok, na dann ist ja gut, wünsche ihnen auch noch einen schönen Tag, ich fahr dann mal weiter"

Unten nahm ich einen recht schnellen Transfer zurück bis nach Rech. Da musste ich durch Mayschoss. Meine Herren war da was los. Stau auf den Ahrtalradweg, der Campingplatz überfüllt ... man könnte meinen Corona wär nie gewesen. Hoffentlich rächt sich das nicht. 




Der Wein braucht noch ... und da oben .. ist das etwa ein Kondensstreifen ? ??




Dann musste ich nochmal laaange hinauf. Bis zum Alfred-Darm Turm. Was dann kommt kennt auch jeder. Jeder kennt die Abfahrt vom AD Turm wirklich jeder. Also brauchte ich auch keine Fotos mehr machen und einfach nur geniessen ... puren Flow...17 Kehren lang ! Herrlich





So hatte ich fertig und war fertig. Der Preis für gute 70 Kehren waren 1,5khm.
Meine Herren was ein Brett. Aber schön wars. Nochmal richtig schön rumgewedelt und in Walhalla gewesen. Was will nan mehr ?​


----------



## DasLangeElend (16. Mai 2020)

Mist, war ein paar km weiter östlich, hätten wir uns zum Trikottausch treffen können.


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2020)

Watten Bericht- - isch hab "*Panömie*"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. Mai 2020)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Mist, war ein paar km weiter östlich, hätten wir uns zum Trikottausch treffen können.



Wie oft willst du dir des Huberts Trikot um deinen Körper binden?


----------



## sibu (18. Mai 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du dir des Huberts Trikot um deinen Körper binden?


Er muss es quer (d.h. natürlich längs) nehmen, dann passt es.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2020)

jaja in sonem Zelt hat man schon Platz


----------



## Trekki (18. Mai 2020)

Hubi, gestern waren wir ohne entsprechendes Visum in Deinem Reich. Bei der Stelle haben wir überlegt, warum die Bäume abgebrannt sind. Kannst Du die Geschichte nochmals aufwärmen?

Bilder und Tourenbericht hat Uwe eingestellt:








						Kreuzweingarten-Schavener Heide | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Handlampe hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 45,7 km | Dauer: 05:35 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Geschichte nochmals aufwärmen?



Da haben 2016 zwei Burschen mit Feuerwerk rumgespielt, dann sind da ca. 100x100m abgebrannt 

Vielleicht kriegen wir Kirmes ja nochmal ne zünftige Kirmesrunde hin, dann mache ich mal ne Führung durch den Bikepark Kommern. Wie überall anders auch haben hier dank Corona heftigst Erdarbeiten statt gefunden


----------



## daWutz (18. Mai 2020)

Inoffizielle Erdarbeiten, um nicht zu sagen illegale Erdarbeiten... da sind auch nicht alle offizielle Stellen mit glücklich, so schön es auch gerade für uns sein mag.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2020)

Erdarbeiten die ja auch alle gerne nutzen... und zudem zeigen was für ein riesiger Druck da herrscht. Macht was draus ??


----------



## daWutz (18. Mai 2020)

Ich hoffe halt nur, das so etwas dann nicht an anderer Stelle zurückrennt. Wäre Schade um die Location. Sowas als Hometrail zu haben ist schon cool...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2020)

Denke das wird sich "nach C-19" auch wieder legen. Der Druck in den Wäldern ist momentan überall enorm hoch. Selten so viele Leute am Kreuz getroffen wie dieses Jahr ?‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2020)

..


----------



## f_t_l (19. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Denke das wird sich "nach C-19" auch wieder legen. Der Druck in den Wäldern ist momentan überall enorm hoch. Selten so viele Leute am Kreuz getroffen wie dieses Jahr


Ja, es ist schon unglaublich an welchen einsamen Ecken mittlerweile Leute rumkrauchen 
Aber ich denke auch das sich das im Laufe der Normalisierung (hoffentlich) wieder legen wird. Es locken ja dann viele andere Aktivitäten und man hat wieder mehr Ruhe im Wald


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2020)

Sichtung im Dschungel östlich von Frankfurt, ganz ruhige Ecke, hinten links....



Trikot rulezz! ...unn geht viral...



Swoooosh! Müsste z.Zt.die südlichste Sichtung sein, odder war der Mob schon anne Mosella?
Stay tuned, haut die Pluten inne Natur, dafür isse da!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Mai 2020)

* Horedum Vulgare - Das grüne Meer ! *

Heute startete ich eine Reise durch das grüne Meer. Horedum Vulgare .... kurz: Wintergerste?
Überall steht die jetzt und wellt sich im Wind daher ... wie ein grünes Meer halt.




Unterwegs kam ich am Felsenkeller vorbei ... ein Kaltgetränk wär schon was...er hat aber schon länger zu








Weiter gehts durchs grüne Meer ...ein baar bunte Tupfer sorgen für Abwechslung




Dann hatte ich es geschafft. Das grüne Meer lag hinter mir, der Badestrand vor mir ....




Beweise ? Hier gugsdu Badestrand eeeeh Badewald !




Der Abgang vom Badewald war ziemlich herb ... aber spassig 




Hinein ins Rurtal ... hinein ins Vergnügen. 




Deftige 250hm später ein lecker Trailchen 




Nochmal 250hm später war ich an der ....




Da gibs Panöma ... überall Panöma ... und Panöma 




Paar Spitzkehren in Ehren kann niemand verwehern.




Wer braucht schon den Lago di Garda wenn man dne Rursee vor der Türe hat ?








Da gibs auch den ein oder anderen lecker Trail ....




... und ..... PANÖÖÖÖMA ! ?


​
Jetzt aber ab nach Hause durch das schöne Heimbachtal. Fast wie im Allgäu hier nur mit ohne Berge




So da hatte ich auch schin wieder fertig ... schön wars ... mal wieder feines Soulbiking. Einfach dahingleiten und hin und wieder ein spassig Trailchen und Panöma. Mehr braucht man nicht !​


----------



## Pete04 (24. Mai 2020)

Panömabika! Wer A sacht muss auch viele Frouwen mitnehmen.... da hasse Panöma,
ich sach ett dir!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2020)

* Der Eifelthon *

So, Corona hat ja so ziemlich alles an Veranstaltungen brach gelegt was es so gibt. Eigentlich wollt ich nochmal nen Marathon bei den Bämmesse fahren. Pustekuchen. Macht aber nix, komme auch ohne klar. Aber son bisschen mal was mit Höhenmeter und Länge wollt ich dann heute doch mal dämmeln. Warum dann also nicht mal so einige Eifelklassiker bei ner schönen Runde verbinden. Und da ich auch beim Marathon eh immer im Genussmodus dämmeln, braucht ich mich auch da nicht gross umstellen. Einziger Haken an der Sache: ich muss Mittags wieder zu Hause sein. Also doch keine Kaffefahrt.

So gings dann morgens um kurz nach sieben schon hinein in dem Gemüse ....




Kumma meine neue Klingel ?




Auflösung: ist natürlich die kleine Salatschüssel am Stockert




Zwiwschendrin kurzer Romantiksau-Stop




Und wieder hinein in dem Gemüse .... immer auf und ab .... fleissiger Hubi muss heute Höhenmeter sammeln.




Vorbei am Witscheider Tümpel




Dann erstes drittel schon weggedämmelt. Der Michelsberg




Hier gibts Panöma sach ich Euch .... ooooohne Ende ... kumma




Und von da ich nich weit bis zum Tünn. Muss man eigentlich nur runter rollen




Auch hier gibts was für Romantiksäue.




Hinterm Tünn gehts in ein Trailchen das hat schon kult Charakter. Der ist momentan richtig gut in Schuss, kann man gut laufen lassen, ebenso die sogenannte "Delle" dahinter. Früher immer ein matschiges Spektakel, heute einfach gerade druchbolzen. So ist man schnell im schönen ....




Da gibbs den Martinssteig. Forums Fahrer kennen den eher unter "Wespentrail", so haben wir den früher jedenfalls genannt bevor hier die Massen einfielen. Was war das früher ein Spektakel die Kante an der kleinen Bank hochzukommen und gleich wieder links runter zu fahren. Heute geht das mit den grossen Laufrädern wie von selbst




Im Sahrbachtal dämmelte ich etwas hinauf. Muss ja immer noch Höhenmeter sammeln. Oben schaute ich dann mal bei Jupp vorbei. "Jupp an der Latt" hält ein lecker Trailchen bereit. Auch hier war bei den Kehren oft Totalversagen angesagt




Heute gehts ohne Ausnahme rum um die Ecken dank "Heckschwenk-Technik"
Geht aber auch ohne Heckschwenker ... glaub ich ... ok die letzte ist was eng, müsste mal wer mit Knietechnik ran 




So jetzt kam richtig was für`s Höhenmeter Konto. Der Hochtürmer*(n) *heisst nämlich "Höchtürmer*(n)*" weil er sich so hoch vor einem auftürmt .... njaaa. Und da bin ich dann mal rauf. Der GFK weg ist die steile Variante, ich nahm heute mal die Pussy Route. Selbe Höhenmeter aber nicht so steil ...bin ja Adipös 




Hier der Blick zurück ... da halb rechts der Hubbel mit der angefrästen Waldkante das ist das Schwein




Ab durch`s Houverather Bachtal. Hier war ich bestimmt schon locker 8 Jahre nicht mehr. Trotzdem schön ... so richtig was fürs Herz.




Kleiner Abstecher ... Spassgarant Grattrail. Auch in der Eifel kann man sich "entgraten" 







Dann gehts weiter ... läuft schon stark gen Heimat. Am sogenannten "Wolkenbruch" gibt`s auch immer noch das alte nette Pfädchen. Wolkenbruch müsst es bald mal wieder einen geben so trocken wies ist. Aber nicht heute .. muss erst noch nach Hause




Auf dem Weg liegt die Steinbach. Auch da gibts ein nettes Pfädchen. Bin ich aber auch runtergedonnert und hab keine Bilder gemacht. Ist auch gut in Schuss. Macht Spass ... deswegen hier nur ein Schnapper auf die schnelle von der Steinbach




Schnell war ich von da an der Hardtburg. Auch hier gibts was nettes. Päterchensweiher, Schützengräben ... auch so Klassiker. Haben auch Spass gemacht. Ok einmal standen die Mofafahrer mit ihren Tretmofas im Weg aber war wirklich nur ganz kurz bis ich an denen vorbei war.




Ausgang von Hardtwald ist das Serpentinenmassakker am Kreuz. Meine Herren was haben manche Guides da früher eine Welle drum gemacht. Es fielen Worte wie "Schlüsselstelle" "nur für erfahrene" "schwerer Trail" .... lächerlich .... 3 Kehren muss man da rum wovon man davon mit viel gutem willen nur eine als Spitzkehre bezeichnen kann. Is ja auch egal das war früher. Heute brät man mit dem Hochrad hier einfach runter. Spassig !




Dann gings aber schnurstracks nach Hause, die Sonne nähert sich ja schon Südwest ? Über Felder und Wälder, vorbei an den Catstones, wo die Hölle los war, gings natürlich nochmal zum Höhenmetersammeln auf den heiligen Berg. Auch hier lungerten die Massen am Kreuz, ich schlängelte mich durch und nahm den letzten Klassiker unter die Stollen ... die heimatliche Abfahrt zum See.




Man was ein Spektakel. Zwar nicht wirklich was unbekanntes aber schön die alten Klassiker nochmal aufzuwärmen. Da fühlt man sich 10 Jahre jünger ? Und mit sonem Hardtail kann man das auch alles locker fahren. Ausserdem kommt man sich damit ganz gut aus dem Quark, waren dann am Ende immerhin 80km und 1800hm .... jetzt erstmal Essen fassen !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2020)

Mann, Mann, Mann - getz fängt der Hörr auch noch mit Bildarätsel den nächsten Gürtelgrad ab!
Da muss ich ja mit Fatty zum Effelsberg - je mehr Pelle, desto mehr Klingel!
Schicker Trick! WARNUNG: Frisch aussem Baumarkt - die Schweisserszene geht inne Coronazeiten
verwinkelte Wege - mangels Schweissnaht muss der heimische Trail dran grauben!



Pornöser Price, knochenharte Decals - abber keine Lüftungsöffnung....
Wenn dir so einer begegnet auffe Hometrails: einfach mal 100-Meta im KommunionsModus dämmeln -
da fällt der "atemlos durch die Naht"!  Beim Klatschmohnfeld dacht ich erst ett wären dem Sturz
des Köters geschuldete "verblutete Margeriten" - abber die Story ging ja dem Lattenjupp geschuldet
weiter...Ride on, bleibt beim besten "eifeltuned DJ Bildareigen" am Drücker, der Pete!


----------



## ML-RIDER (1. Juni 2020)

80Km 1800hm
kommst dem Trailopa noch drüber ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> 80Km 1800hm
> kommst dem Trailopa noch drüber ?



In unserer Gewichtsklasse sind wir Weltmeister ?


----------



## daWutz (1. Juni 2020)

Achtung, Klugscheiss-Modus: Der Berg heißt HochtürmeN, da ist kein R am Ende...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2020)

Egal ... er türmt sich jedenfalls


----------



## daWutz (2. Juni 2020)

Ja, das ist so ein richtiger Drecksack-Berg, insbesondere wenn man ihn von Kirchsahr aus „erklimmt“...


----------



## DasLangeElend (2. Juni 2020)

daWutz schrieb:


> Achtung, Klugscheiss-Modus: Der Berg heißt HochtürmeN, da ist kein R am Ende...



Hm...
Also ich kannte nur "Hochthürmer". Das hab ich von meiner Mutter, die das Ding seit 70 Jahren so nennt.
Aber die ist keine Einheimische, ihre Eltern haben nur in den 50ern ein kleines Grundstück da gekauft.

Also, "Lokal" gefragt, Kollege, dessen Familie aus Krählingen kommt.
Südlich des Berges heisst er wohl HochthürmeR, aber der Kollege fragt nochmal seine Oma...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2020)

Hochthürmerberg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				








Nichts genaues weis man nicht ?‍♂️


----------



## daWutz (2. Juni 2020)

Oha, man beachte dann auch noch die unterschiedliche Schreibweise mal mit TH mal nur mit T...

Faszinierend... war beschtiemt di Räschtchreiprävorm ahm Werg

?


----------



## DasLangeElend (2. Juni 2020)

Ich finde, die Refenrenz "Oma aus Krählingen" wird dann die behördliche Referenz Landesvermessungsamt überstimmen! Die Eifler lassen sich sicher nicht von irgendeinem dahergelaufenen Menschen aus Düsseldorf !! sagen, wie der Hügel heisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2020)

Is genau wie bei uns der "Griessberg" 
Für uns Kommerner heisst der seit jeher "Altusknip" ... warum keine Ahnung
Jedenfalls können mich die Düsseldorfer auch mal  das Teil heisst Altusknip 
Oder halt heiliger Berg


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2020)

Hubi, getz hasse schon widder enn "s" verschwendet - "Gries(s)berg und ehemalige Spielstätten
der Kümmeraner" iss doch weidlich Lob! "Miesberg" unn "Drissbersch" sinn der Herangehensweise
annet Geläuf geschuldet (also "Spitznamen") und definitiv nitt aus Düsseldorf sondern vonne
"Echtschwitzerfraktion" - Höllenritt bei Feinkost Nipp, doch vorher noch den Altusknip -
so soll's sein für de Feiaabendrunde! NöNöNö, lasst uns da fein ma bei bleiben die feine Berschtour
unter "dem Hubert sein Hingersch Tour" aka dem größten Köter sein Poppes zu  firmieren,
sonst kann da demnächst 747 die Pizzatour landen...
Stay tuned, der Pete - lasse sein mit Strava und komoot, der Tod des Hometrails droht devot...


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2020)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Höllenritt bei Feinkost Nipp, doch vorher noch den Altusknip


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juni 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1056879


Deine Gewalt iss nur ein stummer Schrei nach Liebe....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2020)

*Glück auf ! Der ahrSteiger kommt *

Morgens um 7 Uhr ist die Welt noch in Ordnung an der Ahr. Keine Menschenseele ...

... ausser ein verlassenes Bambi* ....*





.. und ne Horde Halbstarker !





Hat man also genug Ruhe und Zeit die Landschaft zu genießen ....








Aber eigentlich bin ich hier weil ich etwas bestimmtes suche ...





Denn als ahrSteiger kann man hier schön basteln




Find ich auch 





Loveley Ahr Valley ?






So is schon fast Mittag ... nu aber nach Hause !

Eins noch ist mir aufgefallen ... und zwar die Horden an Fullface und Protektoren behangenen mit ihren Downhiller am Parkplatz. Da fragt man sich schon warum man für solche Vollpfosten noch irgendwelche Wegepflegemaßnahmen machen soll !☹​


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juni 2020)

Mir auch aufgefallen - da dominieren meist Nummernschilder aus dem Ruhrpott...
Wahrscheinlich geführter Terrorismus...


----------



## H-P (8. Juni 2020)

Sind aber auch Leute aus der Gegend, in Nideggen letztens jemand mit Dürener Nr. und Fullface incl. DH Bike.  Da frag ich mich schon, was man in Nideggen mit einem DH Bike macht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2020)

Nich nur ... viele gelbe und GL "Abfahrts Athleten" hatten die hinten druff ? ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Sind aber auch Leute aus der Gegend, in Nideggen letztens jemand mit Dürener Nr. und Fullface incl. DH Bike.



Ja gibs, Idioten gibs überregional, wollte das auch nicht primär an "auswärtigen" festmachen.
Leider ists aber so das sich diese weniger um örtliche Gegebenheiten kümmern.




H-P schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich schon, was man in Nideggen mit einem DH Bike macht.



Bestzeit bei Strava am E-Stein knacken ? ? ?


----------



## H-P (8. Juni 2020)

Das sieht man den Trails leider auch an.
Klar wenn da viele fahren, leiden die Trails, aber das abkürzen ist schon extrem.?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2020)

Deswegen ... kann jeder machen und tun was er/sie will, ich ziehe nur langsam meine Konsequenzen draus. Da kommt man schon ins schwanken ob man überhaupt noch was ehrenamtlich machen soll


----------



## DocB (8. Juni 2020)

Ich repariere hier bei mir ständig, wird dann aber immer wieder zerschreddert 
Wenigstens geht die Arbeit nicht aus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2020)

Hast du eigentlich auch recht, ich geh ja mit den Kindern auch 1mal im Monat im Wald Müll sammeln und, kaum zu glauben aber wahr, der Müll wird nicht weniger.


----------



## Trekki (8. Juni 2020)

Perspektive für Deine Kinder:








						Schüler räumt nach Protesten Straße auf - und bekommt Auto und Stipendium spendiert
					

Um 2 Uhr morgens schnappte sich Antonio Gwynn Jr. einen Besen und fing an, eine Straße in seiner Nachbarschaft zu säubern. Nach den Protesten in Buffalo war sie voller Glas und Müll.




					www.stern.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (8. Juni 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Sind aber auch Leute aus der Gegend, in Nideggen letztens jemand mit Dürener Nr. und Fullface incl. DH Bike.  Da frag ich mich schon, was man in Nideggen mit einem DH Bike macht.


Den hab ich auch schon gesehen. Die lassen sich shutteln!!! Was für eine Hohlbirne.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die lassen sich shutteln!!! Was für eine Hohlbirne.



ich finde das schlau. mal versucht, mit nem dhler uphill zu fahren?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2020)

* Auf nach Montjoie *

Hück jing et met dem Jeräweljerät ens op de Pirsch noh Montojie. Me Knee det wieh, do wullt ich et ned ze sehr drangsaliere. Eenfach jet trödde. Vun Kummere jing et direk ömme noh Westen, do ös me ruck zuck em Natzionalpark Eeefel.




Doh jing et sojeleisch innet Jemöös !




Flöck ongewäs ös me möt sunem Jeräweljerät. Do bösde ruck zuck en Jemönk




Et Schlössje en Schleede kennt och baal jede.




Däm leeve Boris han esch et Trikötschje en de Breefkaaste jeworpe. Esch hoff er hätt och Spass domöt




Dann jing et wigge. Ruck Zuck wor ich an de Oleftalsperre. Schön össet he. Jäjend ... överall Jääjend !




Dat moss me Jeneese !




Weiter jing et. Janz finge von Hand jeraspelter Jeräwel




Dat ös quasi de Wasserhahn vun de Oleftalsperre. Decke Waggesse han se do erinn jelaat.




An de Bieley machense ömme Fotos für et Instajeramm. Esch han kee Instajeramm äver esch mach ens trotzdem e schön Bildschje. Dohenge do donn de Bämmesse ens jeng scheese. Do fiehrt me besser net de lantz.




Janz schön schöhön isset hier !




Un wieder jeht et innet Jemöss .... herrlich ös dat he !




"Kölsch Kier" ... obs mal Kölsch ist kein Bier heissen sollte ? ? Den jewöhnlichen Eifler kritt ma nit mit dem Schlabberwasser hinterm Ofen her jelockt ?




Perle der Eifel ... die Perlenbachtalsperre ... nä wat ös dat schön he !




Un an der Rur ... jo do isset och schön. Däh Campingplatz an de Perlenbach wo baal jebasch vun der janze Lück. Ma könnt meene däh Jorona häv et nie jejowe







In Monschau wor och veel los. Bis dohin han ich kin Sou jeseehn




Ich ben dann ens wede Fott. Maat et jod, esch schwenk däh Hot !




Och men Jeräwel kann me Trails fahre. Moss me äver de Fott zesammekniepe ?




Un wigge jeht et ... leider ahn esch paar Mete wigge däh Vüderiefe platt jefahre. Puff ... hätt her de Mellesch jejowe. Han esch ne Schlauch drin jemaht un wigge jing et.




Näh wa ös dat schön he an der Uhusley




Un wigge jeht et .. innet Jedrisse. Janz schön Föösch wör et he.





Paar Meter wigge wor et dann jehale. Däh driss Vüdderriefe at wedde Platt. Han esch janz jemötlesch bös noh Einruhr jedout un han ming Frau komme losse. Emmehin han esch 70km vun däh 100 jeschaff. Schön wor et ... jetz han esch me äver e lecke Bierchje verdeent !​


----------



## S-H-A (13. Juni 2020)

Schöne Bilder, doch dieses Gräwwl Gedings stört.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2020)

Ja dat Jeräwel Jedöns hat normal am Wochenende auch Pause. Ich nutz das normal nur für Arbeitsweg. Aber Knie ist lädiert, da wollt ich keine Trailorgie machen. Drehen is nich ganz so prickelnd momentan. Normales pedalieren ist schmerzfrei.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2020)

70km mit wehem knie - is wohl eher sowas wie männerschnupfen...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Juni 2020)

Wohl dem der einen Telefonjoker hat  .
Diesen sah ich beim Abmarsch, wobei ich eigentlich eine Tass Kaff erschnorren wollte.
War mir aber klar, dass so ein GräwlGerät dem nur Probleme bereitet. Ist halt nicht von langer Dauer, wie auch der eigene Gräwl-Faden hier im KBU-Forum  .
Aber ist kein Wunder, dass dem Gräwl die Vorderhufe zweimal geworfen hat. Dem Fahrer sieht nämlich garnicht aus wie dem Gräwl-Hipster-Fahrer. Da fehlt noch Gräwl-Käppchen unterˋm Helm und Hipster-Bärtchen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 70km mit wehem knie - is wohl eher sowas wie männerschnupfen...



Du willst nicht wissen wies mit heilem Knie geworden wäre ?? 
Denke is dem doofen Meniskus. Verdrehen und voll einknicken doof, alles andere geht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ist halt nicht von langer Dauer, wie auch der eigene Gräwl-Faden hier im KBU-Forum



Wenn das mit dem Gravel out ist dann nenn ich es einfach "MTB mit krummen Lenker" und fahr es weiter.
Kommt schon irgendwann wieder in Mode genau wie das 26er in der Garage auch


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2020)

Alter, Alter - how much is the Fish?! Egal ob jegräwelt, jehumpelt oder je-sackhüpft - egal, wie rum 
ick mein Hengasch-3D-Panöma drehe: da sinn doch mannisch Anstiege zwischen de Picpoints!
Getz muss ich ja gestehen: wenn mers viel im Familiencompound unterwegs iss treibt einen datt
phasenweise arg frouwenlastige Gemäcka teils steilste Anhöhen hoch zur Vermeidung desselbigen...
Bin ich deshalb jedopt?! Kleiner Scherz! Chapeau, mit malträtierten Körpateilen noch so'n Bericht
rauszu"gräweln" wo's andere unter Schichten von Sportsalbe verschwinden!
"Wir sind die Borg - sie werden hubinisiert!"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> "Wir sind die Borg - sie werden hubinisiert!"....



??? alter hast du einen (positiv) an der Waffel ???

Waren knapp 800 und paar zerquetschte auf dem Höhenmessgerät. In anbetracht der Länge also "sanfte" Anstiege, ausser der zur Uhusley, da war ich mit 44/42 ganz schön am Limit.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kommt schon irgendwann wieder in Mode genau wie das 26er in der Garage auch



Mein Oldtimer bekommt aktuell eine grävel Frischzellen Kur... Der Rahmen bleibt dafür zwar zu übergewichtig, aber was soll's .. erst Mal beste Lösung für den geplanten Einsatz...


----------



## S-H-A (14. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja dat Jeräwel Jedöns hat normal am Wochenende auch Pause. Ich nutz das normal nur für Arbeitsweg. Aber Knie ist lädiert, da wollt ich keine Trailorgie machen. Drehen is nich ganz so prickelnd momentan. Normales pedalieren ist schmerzfrei.


Jo, da würden die meisten schon auf Akkubetriebenes schielen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Jo, da würden die meisten schon auf Akkubetriebenes schielen.



Du kannst was sagen, E-Bike fahren ist auch ganz schön anstrengend ?


----------



## S-H-A (14. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Du kannst was sagen, E-Bike fahren ist auch ganz schön anstrengend ?


Wenn man es trägt, bestimmt.


----------



## DocB (14. Juni 2020)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## DocB (14. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> genau wie das 26er in der Garage auch


Äh... ich hab' ausschließlich 26"er...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2020)

6 Räder in der Garage 6mal andere Grösse
16"
20"
26"
27.5"
28"
29"


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wenn man es trägt, bestimmt.


Da sagst du was... Heute auf Tour Defekte Brücke... Eine Seite runter ging gut andere Seite hoch..... 5 Bikes als bbs steil hoch... Davon 1 Mal Mofa meiner Eltern... Scheiße sind die Dinger schwer unhandlich und unausgeglichen was das Gewicht angeht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> 6 Räder in der Garage 6mal andere Grösse
> 16"
> 20"
> 26"
> ...


Kenn Ich irgendwoher...   
Wo bei 16" demnächst das Haus verlassen muss... 
Bei uns kommt noch 24" dazu.. 27,"5x3 und 29" fehlt .. also auch mehr als genug

Ehm  nein... Falsch... N=n+1


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2020)

Hier bitte keine falsche Scham - datt 16' im Rucksack hat sich zur Meisterung kniffliger Stellen
als Gold wert erwiesen! Codename "Alberich" - iss mers halt mit Dackel auf Augenhöhe!
Less reach, less stack, more ÜBERLEBEN!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hier bitte keine falsche Scham - datt 16' im Rucksach hat sich zur Meisterung kniffliger Stellen
> als Gold wert erwiesen! Codename "Alberich" - iss mers halt mit Dackel auf Augenhöhe!



Genau .. der 16 Zöller ist schon Sachen runter geholpert da haben Erwachsene mit 29 verweigert !


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2020)

Mir Schisser! Aber fix sinn se, die Lütten...vor Totalschaden hat die Kurze "kurzerhand"
datt Bike inne Ehrbachklamm versenkt - gesund iss, wenn der Lebenswille dominiert....  
Haben wegen Kettenfett, Öle und Körpaschweiss latürnich 10 m³ Bachbett ausgekoffert,
mer sinn ja keine Ferkel!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Genau .. der 16 Zöller ist schon Sachen runter geholpert da haben Erwachsene mit 29 verweigert !



Und das ganze ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze. Mit Poppes sitzend 
Gibt ja welche die brauchen eine versenkbare Stütze selbst auf nem Gräwlbike


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2020)

Wenn mers wie Jugend willens iss datt ganze Bike zu versenken kannse dir datt sparen!
Hubert, watt'sn hier los - datt Corps meutert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (14. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Däm leeve Boris han esch et Trikötschje en de Breefkaaste jeworpe. Esch hoff er hätt


Wartet schon frisch gewaschen auf eine schöne Tour


----------



## arno¹ (14. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Och men Jeräwel kann me Trails fahre. Moss me äver de Fott zesammekniepe


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juni 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hier bitte keine falsche Scham - datt 16' im Rucksack hat sich zur Meisterung kniffliger Stellen
> als Gold wert erwiesen! Codename "Alberich" - iss mers halt mit Dackel auf Augenhöhe!
> Less reach, less stack, more ÜBERLEBEN!


Ansage war Papa kannst du verkaufen Brauch ich nicht mehr! Heute wieder ne ergiebige runde gefahren und Opa mit samt Mofa versägt ?? Dafür


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2020)

Heute morgen mal nen Streifzug in die Ränschahzone gemacht


​

Bienenromantik


​

Endlich mal wieder feuchter Boden und der Wald roch wieder so gut


​

Das findet der Ränschah bestimmt nicht lustig ? da war wohl ein Spassvogel am Werk


​

Das waren noch Zeiten als der Kaiser hier war ... da wurde noch aufgeforstet ?


​

Alter Bonker gefunden ... komisch ist mir noch nie aufgefallen


​

100% Eifel


​

Das lädierte Knie mal auf Drehimpulse testen ... geht aber noch nich 100%


​

Und auf dem Heinweg gabs endlich nochmal Schlammsuhlen ... wie ich es vermisst habe ....


​

.... endlich wieder gespränkelt nach Hause kommen ?


​

Zu Hause nach dem putzen noch folgendes festgestellt: Housten wir haben ein Problem ! ? ??
Gut hat jetzt 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel, kann man mal ne Gabel schrotten, aber schon ärgerlich.
Vor allem weil ich jetzt gucken muss wo ich eine halbwegs vernünftige mit 1 1/8 Schaft herbekommen



​ 
​ ​


----------



## H-P (17. Juni 2020)

Panzertape.


----------



## S-H-A (17. Juni 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Panzertape.


+1. Und wenn das doch nicht hält, mehr Panzertape.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juni 2020)

Hauptsache dicke Hupe(n).

Was darf die Gabel denn an




 



haben?


----------



## H-P (17. Juni 2020)

Das kommt davon, wenn man als Panzerfahrer auf so ein Damenrad steigt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hauptsache dicke Hupe(n).
> 
> Was darf die Gabel denn an
> 
> ...



100mm ... neue is schon unterwegs. Bullitproof ... Mofageeignet ?


----------



## DocB (17. Juni 2020)

1. es würde doch eine Tauchrohreinheit reichen?
2. Man kann tapered Gabeln wohl auch umpressen lassen und damit einen durchgehenden 1 1/8" Schaft unten bekommen.
3. Na gut... es gibt noch genug davon auf dem Markt... Gebraucht sowieso (hätte noch 100-120-140er Fox gehabt)

Edit findet, Du habest eine scheene Tour gemacht mit ebensolchen Photographien. Sie mag die Ringelsöckchen besonders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2020)

1. kostet bei Fox das gleiche wie ne neue bei RS
2. gibt noch welche mit 1 1/8 ... hab ne Recon bestellt
3. Gibs auch neu für kleines Geld 

PS: hab ne Recon günstig bestellt, denke die wird es für das was das Mädchen können soll reichen?


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2020)

bei dem ständigen hinterradschwenk-gepose kein wunder, daß der guß bricht. deine anderen gabeln werden folgen.  ? 
aber was wäre der biker ohne ein "in den warenkorb legen"...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> bei dem ständigen hinterradschwenk-gepose kein wunder, daß der guß bricht. deine anderen gabeln werden folgen. ?



Eher nich. Hab ich 2013 schon mal geschafft mit der Originalen. Wat is die Fox Rotze .. taugt nur für die Eisdiele ? ? ?


----------



## H-P (18. Juni 2020)

Du brauchst die neue 38er von Fox.??


----------



## DocB (18. Juni 2020)

Dann ist die Gabel schwerer als der Rahmen


----------



## S-H-A (18. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Eher nich. Hab ich 2013 schon mal geschafft mit der Originalen. Wat is die Fox Rotze .. taugt nur für die Eisdiele ? ? ?


Was kann denn Fox dafür das du so groß bist? Du brauchst bei deiner Körpergröße min. eine 34er.


----------



## Trekki (18. Juni 2020)

Federgabel gebrochen - das fehlt noch in meiner Pannensammlung. Neid.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Du brauchst die neue 38er von Fox.??



Passt nicht, hab 1 1/8 Steuerrohr und Schnellspanner.
Tapered und Steckachse fahren nur Pussys !


----------



## H-P (18. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Passt nicht, hab 1 1/8 Steuerrohr und Schnellspanner.
> Tapered und Steckachse fahren nur Pussys !



Dann Doppelbrücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2020)

* DHL - DerHubiLieferservice *

Heut ging`s nach rheinisch Karpatensien ... Stadtaffen behaupten nicht ganz am Arsch der Welt aber von da aus kann man ihn schon gut erkennen. Die haben auch keine Ahnung und wissen nicht wie schön es am Arsch der Welt sein kann. Da haben die nämlich jede Menge Gegend. Das ist gut fürs Gemüt. Der Auftrag heute war Trikots für die Köterrecken auszuliefern. Dazu nahm ich nochmal das Jerwäwel-Jerät her, das Knie war ja auch noch nicht so 100% fit. Also mal los ....

Erstmal im munteren auf und ab paar Höhenmeter sammeln. Nebenher kam ich in klein Toskanien vorbei. Schön ists da, kann mich aber erinnern als im mal in einem Wachholderstrauch eingepark hatte das diese recht piecksig sind.




Hin und wieder ein Trailchen ... aber nix wildes.




Nach einigen auf und ab rückt der Markante Hubbel näher. Um die Ecke wohnt ein Köter Urgestein




Dieses war so nett und begleitete mich einige wenige km mit dem Tretmofa. Den Helm liess er eben zu Hause, der Grill war schon gestocht. Brömmesbach und Armutsbach hinterliessen deutliche Spuren auf der Rückseite, nicht nur bei Ihm  Danke Steigeisen für die kurzweilige Begleitung




Dann war ich auch schon beim nächsten Lieferstop. Beim Adlerhorst Wershofen warf ich zwei weitere Köterfetzen ind den Briefkasten. Leider niemand zu Hause also weiter im Text ....




Von Wershofen wärs eigentlich nur einen Katzensprung bis hinauf auf den markanten Hubbel, hab auch mit mir gekämpft aber ich hatte auch so genug Programm also liess ich es für heute mal gut sein !




Vorbei am Flugplatz findet sich feinstes von Hand gehobeltes Jeräwel jeläuf. Wenn das die Hipsterjeräweleer aus der Stadt wüssten ....




In Rohr ist wohl ein Rohr geplatz ?  Hier findet die angenehme rollerei ein Ende. Der Amruthsbach hält auch hier die ein oder andere kleine Abkühlung bereit. Gehört dazu ....




Ein Stück weit fahr ich auf der gleichen Route wie freifahrt-eifel.de Da kam mir die Idee das dies doch wohl ganz herovrragendes Gravel-Geläuf sein könnte. Schliesslich haben die MTB-Routen von Freifahrt-Eifel so ziemlich null Trailanteil und verlaufen zu 99,5% auf breiten Asphalt -und Schotterpisten. Mal sehen ... Streckennetztest im Winter wär mal was.




Der Blick zurück ... was für eine Gegend. Hohe 8, Nürburg udn Aremberg ... DAS Trio der Eifel.




Wildbrücke der A1 bei Tondorf




Schon auf dem Heimweg ... kleine Pause bei der Ahekapelle. Diese ist nach dem kleinen Bach direkt davor benannt. Der heisst heute nur Genfbach. Das Genfbachtal ist auch fein zum daherrollen !




Letzter Kunde für heute. Dem Gletschermann am Nettersheimer Gletscher hab ich auch schnell noch einen Köterfetzen in den Briefkasten geworfen. Kann er die nächsten Tage in Österreich ausführen 




Jetzt aber ab nach Hause ... durch das schöne Feytal. Herrliches Panöööma !




Die neuen Socken hab ich gebührend eingefahren )




Weiter geht dem durchs Gemüse .... Wiesenjeräwel




100% Heimat




Da hinten ist man auf dem Mond. ZUmindest könnte man dort die Mondlandung nochmal verfilmen .. wenn man wollte. Hinter den Hubbeln befindet sich ein grosses Loch...in das wurde jahrelang der Müll deponiert. Heute wird der Müll woanders entsorgt, aber die Hubbel sind geblieben.




So nur aber nach Hause ... ein letztes Trailchen dann hat DHL Feierabend.




Schön war das. Normal fahr ich ja doch lieber MTB aber dem Jeräwel ist ne gute Alternative wenn man mal Knie hat. Das hält aber immer besser, immerhin hat es 80km ohne Mucken geschafft.​


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2020)

Steilvorlage, kannsse glööve odder nitt - mer sinn auffe Dirretissima um am Brömmesbach Immobilie
(Casa, nitt datt untalentierte Kickertalent...) zu lustere! Am Armutsbach am Kettenhund vorbei?
Der Besitzer hat seinerzeit den Begriff Schnittmenge (oder Bissmenge..) fein definiert indem der Köter
im Idealfall 6 Meter über den Wanderweg hinauskam... da kannste gräveln, isch sach ett disch!

Warum sind denn all die früheren Datschas im Brömmesbachtal so marode? Ist da recht kurzfristig
Naturschutz drübergelegt worden? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Warum sind denn all die früheren Datschas im Brömmesbachtal so marode? Ist da recht kurzfristig
> Naturschutz drübergelegt worden? Fragen über Fragen...



Müsst ich mal den Brömmesbachtal "Local" fragen ?


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juni 2020)

Da freun mers uns doch in diesen douden Zeiten auf datt "How I made my new 26'-Forke"-Vidscho!
Mit Gesang unn Kraweel, wenn's recht iss! Mit in Berschwerken schufftenden Gnomen die EISEN
schleppen! Gussöfen! Kaltem Schweiss bei Schietlohn! Arbeiteraufständen! Skorbut! (Oh, getz gehn
die Gäule mit mir durch, dafür dürften 'se beim Eisentransport per Schiff nitt annet Feybachufer anlanden..)
Hubi, wenn mers die 26er-Nummer noch 5 Jahre durchhalten schmieden mers im Freilichtmuseum
im Anlitz der UrEnkel Ersatzteile! Stay ReSistent, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2020)

* Knietest am Mittwoch *



So der Meniskus zankt mich nicht mehr so ganz dolle, mal schaun ob das Knie für grobes Geläuf taugt.
Dazu gehts in die Heimbacher Hometrails. Einfach herrlich hier. Panorama, leichte Trails, schwerere Trails ... alles dabei was man für ne Testfahrt braucht.

Also direkt mal hinauf und Panöma checken !








 EIn erstes Trailchen .... Check ✔




Und wieder hinauf ... boah eh am Rursee die Anstige bringen mich immer aus der Komfortzone. Dazu kam das heute Tauwetter für dicke war ... schwitz ächtz ... ? aber wenn man einmal oben ist entschädigt das Panöma ?




Von obe nach unten gings erstmal ans heckschwenken. Das ist die ultimative Belastung fürs Knie ... hält !




Dann gings nochmal bächtigst nach oben. Diesmal auf Teer, das geht relativ zügig ... so zügig man als Adipöser halt sein kann .... dafür schmolz ich in der glühenden Sonne dahin. Aber dann ... dann kamen zwei Abfahrten von der Kategorie "steil is geil" ... letztere muss man schon bisschen die Arschbacken kneifen. Pussys biegen ja vorher links ab ... für kernige Eifler einfach keine Option ... die lassens dann rauchen ?




Und weiter ... wieder hinauf und hinauf ... herrlich hier die Rureifel. Höhenmeter und Trails ... eine leckere Mischung




Die Backflip-Übungsmaschine ist heute außer Betrieb




Dafür gibs da einen schööööhööönen Trail





Burg-Blick. Was für ein Himmel !




Am bekannten Ausblick hat man die Wahl ... links rum gibs Spitzkehren die auch dem Namen "Spitzkehren" gerecht werden und rehcts rum gibts Ecken mit Treppen. Ich nehme .... beide !




Als Adipöser wirds hier ganz schön eng ?




Zwischendrin muss man auch mal geniessen ! Was für Ausblicke.




Dann hatte ich fertig. Wieder mal ein feines Ründchen in heimischen gefilden. Imemr wieder geil da in der Rureifel. Ich komme wieder keine Frage !​


----------



## DocB (24. Juni 2020)

Toll, leider zu weit weg.. Als ich noch in AC Student war... fuhr man mit dem bike nur Forstwege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Toll, leider zu weit weg.. Als ich noch in AC Student war... fuhr man mit dem bike nur Forstwege



Boah ... das muss lange her sein


----------



## DocB (24. Juni 2020)

30+...
Aber kommt ja wieder, Jerävvel heißt das wohl. Fehlt noch VokuHila...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Aber kommt ja wieder, Jerävvel heißt das wohl. Fehlt noch VokuHila



Ja muss alles einen schicken neuen Namen haben damit es Insta tauglich ist.
Einfach "Radfahren" ist zu gewöhnlich ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2020)

* Early Bird am Freitag - Einmal um den Lago *

Hab noch frei ... heute Nachmittag sind 31°C gemeldet ... da sitz ich lieber mit Kaltgetränk in der nähe eines Pools. Drum gings heuer um zehn vor 6 los. Herrlich ... kalte klare Luft ... die aufgehende Sonne und die Rehe ... mehr war nirgends zu sehen. Selbst im Nazionalpark ist mir nur einer mit sonem Tretmofa entgegen gekommen. Einfach nur Klasse ! *Achtung Bilderflut !*











Hinein ins Jeräwel Epizentrum Nazionalpark Eifel








Burg von und zu Hengebach


​awesome ?

















Da hinten ist das Freibad Rurberg ... da waren zwei ganz harte bei 16°C Wassertemperatur am schwimmen .... ?





Burg von und zu Vogelsang ehemalig zu Naziburg ( der kleine Pin da hinten )​





Jeräwel ... överall jeräwel



Nationalpark-Gate-Brücke Brücke ?





Neue Socken müssen auch wieder eingeweiht werden !





Urftwehr in Gemünd





Schildkröti am heimatlichen See ... die anderen drei sind schon abgetaucht als ich mit meinem rasselnden Freilauf ankam ?




Gut einjejeräwelt dat Rädschje




Aufreger des Tages: 
Wenn ich sowas sehe könnte ich einfach nur Kotzen ! In manchen Komunen werden Spielplätze geschlossen, Krankenhäuser müssen runter fahren damit sie noch wirtschaftlich Arbeiten können und Infrastruktur wird vernachlässigt ... und hier wird für die Tretmofafahrer mal eben Kilometerweise Schotterpiste gegen breite Asphaltdecke ersetzt und die Kohle gerade zu rausgeworfen. . Und das nenn sich dann "grünmetropole" ???
Was bitte war denn an dem alten Uferweg schlecht ? Die paar Schlaglöcher ? Aber so kann halt unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Natzionalparks der ein oder andere Renter mit Tretmofa mehr ausbeuten. Die wollen ja glatte Pisten damit die dritten nicht rausfliegen ! KOTZ !





Keine Sorge das Frühstück hat mir trotzdem geschmeckt ?



​


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juni 2020)

der teer ist für diese komischen rennradfahrer, die man jetzt ständig auf den schotterstrecken sieht - da muß die gemeinde natürlich handeln!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> der teer ist für diese komischen rennradfahrer, die man jetzt ständig auf den schotterstrecken sieht - da muß die gemeinde natürlich handeln!



????


----------



## Schradt (26. Juni 2020)

Keine Panik - so toll wie der Unterbau ausgeführt wurde, dauert das max. zwei Winter und die alten Buckelpisten sind wieder da.


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2020)

Whatzn datt fürn Frühstück - Erbeermarmelade auf Gouda Schleichend der Holländer
den Köter zu assimilieren droht!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (26. Juni 2020)

Gräwelbee - geile Bilder ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Whatzn datt fürn Frühstück - Erbeermarmelade auf Gouda Schleichend der Holländer
> den Köter zu assimilieren droht!


Der Eifler isst International ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (27. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Eifler isst International ??


Oh, da könnte man jetzt ein altes Klischee bedienen ?. Von wg international essen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2020)

Gestern abend waren wir seit langem nochmal im Wohnzimmer.
Einige ( man munkelt mit ohen Gehirn ) feiern den Independence Day, andere schauen sich das DFB Freundschaftsspiel an wiederum andere lustern noch in diversen Bikeparks der Welt. Wir bleiben zu Hause !
Ist ja eh gerade ganz stark das Motto 

Das Mofa war heute mager eingestellt, kaum verbrauch auf 30km und 1000hm ... der Fahrer hat auch kein Wort über Akkustand oder Fahrmodus verloren. Kaum vorstellbar, es gibt Tretmofafahrer die fahren einfach anstatt zu quatschen 






Dann war da noch der Typ mit dem Enduro dabei, dessen Swoop einfach nicht tourentauglich sein will. Ein Enduro ist ja auch ein Enduro und kann nichts anderes. Genauso wie man mit nem Hardtail kein Enduro fahren kann und umgekehrt. Was war der froh das wir eine EnduroAllmountainXCGenussFreeride-Tour gefahren sind





Ich hatte dann wieder meine persönlichen Differenzen mit meiner speziellen Lieblingsstelle





Diesmal ging der Aparillo erst im 2ten Versuch ums Eck. Liegt natürlich NUR am Material wie immer. Mit einem 29er Enduro, 170mm Federweg und volldigitalem Hipsterfahrwerk fährt sichs ja wie von alleine wie wir wenig später vor Ort gesehen haben.





Schön war das ... mal wieder ne Menge gelacht  
Maaaaamiiii ... die zwei da wollen mich zan*G*en 



​


----------



## zett3coupe (5. Juli 2020)

Gibbet für die Kategorie "EnduroAllmountainXCGenussFreeride" eigentlich schon Bikes? Nicht das die Industrie hier nen Trend verpennt?
(ich fall ja auf sowas IMMERMOCH rein)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2020)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> Gibbet für die Kategorie "EnduroAllmountainXCGenussFreeride" eigentlich schon Bikes? Nicht das die Industrie hier nen Trend verpennt?
> (ich fall ja auf sowas IMMERMOCH rein)



Ja, nennen die Downcountry,hieß vor 15 Jahren mal Tourenbike


----------



## gruener-Frosch (5. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Wie soll ich auch hier mit meinem Radstand rumkommen...hab ja nich so'n kurzen wie du...? von 110 cm... ?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gestern abend waren wir seit langem nochmal im Wohnzimmer.
> Einige ( man munkelt mit ohen Gehirn ) feiern den Independence Day, andere schauen sich das DFB Freundschaftsspiel an wiederum andere lustern noch in diversen Bikeparks der Welt. Wir bleiben zu Hause !
> Ist ja eh gerade ganz stark das Motto
> 
> ...



Hi.
Wie immer cooler Bericht und tolle Bilder. ?
Wo sind denn diese "Schlüsselstellen"?
Auf Grund des unteren Bildes würde ich ja vermuten irgendwo bei Nideggen. ??‍♂️

Könnte es aktuell aber nicht zuordnen. 

VG


----------



## S-H-A (5. Juli 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi.
> Wie immer cooler Bericht und tolle Bilder. ?
> Wo sind denn diese "Schlüsselstellen"?
> Auf Grund des unteren Bildes würde ich ja vermuten irgendwo bei Nideggen. ??‍♂️
> ...


Solltest du wissen, schäm dich. Als ich das Bild gesehen hab, war mir alles klar. Bin da aber schon Jahre nicht vorbei. Lieber außen rum über C-Lay zur Burg rüber.

Am E-Stein bevorzuge ich klar die rechte Variante der Stufen, sind schneller.
Aber die Stelle unmittelbar davor, den Drop bzw. die enge Ecke in die Treppen bring ich seit Jahren nicht mehr hin. Beim Drop mal heftig gestürzt. Dann Monate später mit Überwindung mit HR umsetzen in die Stufen. Aus nicht nachvollziehbarem Grund wieder abgelegt. Beide Male mit satter Gehirnerschütterung. Seither kack ich mich so richtig ein. Werd den Drop 2020 aber nochmal versuchen...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Juli 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Solltest du wissen, schäm dich. Als ich das Bild gesehen hab, war mir alles klar. Bin da aber schon Jahre nicht vorbei. Lieber außen rum über C-Lay zur Burg rüber.
> 
> Am E-Stein bevorzuge ich klar die rechte Variante der Stufen, sind schneller.
> Aber die Stelle unmittelbar davor, den Drop bzw. die enge Ecke in die Treppen bring ich seit Jahren nicht mehr hin. Beim Drop mal heftig gestürzt. Dann Monate später mit Überwindung mit HR umsetzen in die Stufen. Aus nicht nachvollziehbarem Grund wieder abgelegt. Beide Male mit satter Gehirnerschütterung. Seither kack ich mich so richtig ein. Werd den Drop 2020 aber nochmal versuchen...


9

Hmmm. ??
Ok, Eugenienstein hatte ich vermutet, aber irgendwie kommt mir das auf dem Bild weniger eng vor. ?‍♂️
Den Drop umfahre ich übrigens auch (in meinem Alter muss man nicht mehr alles machen) ??, und nehme an den Stufen auch meistens die linke Seite. 

Aber die anderen Bilder kann ich echt noch nicht einordnen.  ?‍♂️?‍♂️?‍♂️


----------



## S-H-A (5. Juli 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> 9
> 
> Hmmm. ??
> Ok, Eugenienstein hatte ich vermutet, aber irgendwie kommt mir das auf dem Bild weniger eng vor. ?‍♂️
> ...


H-Tor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Juli 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> H-Tor...



Ah, ich glaube jetzt weiß ich wo es ist. ?
Links vom Bild geht's steil bergab, oder?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (5. Juli 2020)

H.....b... Tor. ??
Fahr ich so gut wie nie.
Umsetzen ist halt nicht meine Stärke, und ohne leider nicht wirklich fahrbar. ?‍♂️?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2020)

E-Stein kannst du links über die "schräge" Platte dann kommst du gerade in die Fahrtrichtung, das ist m.M. nach dort eine der einfachsten Varianten. Wenn die Bodenfreiheit stimmt. Man ist nicht schnell und muss ca. 40cm Kante überwinden. Dahinter fahre ich immer links. Rechts dran vorbei gibts erst ein paar Jahre, das ist Chickenway.

Ebenso am H-Tor. Da wo das Foto gemacht wurde kann man auch rechts umfahren statt über die Stufen.Das ginge wahrscheinlich auch ohne Umsetzen. Mach ich aber nicht. Ich schiebe lieber bevor ich sowas nutze, das ist nicht gut.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ah, ich glaube jetzt weiß ich wo es ist. ?
> Links vom Bild geht's steil bergab, oder?


Rechts in Fahrtrichtung genau, hab ich auch schon drin gelegen 
Ging aber gut, hab mir nur das Schienbein schön übern Birkenstamm gezogen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Wie soll ich auch hier mit meinem Radstand rumkommen...hab ja nich so'n kurzen wie du...? von 110 cm... ?



Ich sach ja, das Material ist IMMER schuld


----------



## gruener-Frosch (6. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich sach ja, das Material ist IMMER schuld


genau, anders kann es ja nicht sein, sonst wäre ich ja rumgekommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> genau, anders kann es ja nicht sein, sonst wäre ich ja rumgekommen..



Ja genau wie die zwei die wir später da gesehen haben


----------



## S-H-A (6. Juli 2020)

@schraeg     War vorhin mal an deiner Lieblingsstelle. RESPEKT!  Hab mir 5 Versuche gegeben, 4 Mal hab ich unbeabsichtigt ausgeklickt als das HR ruppig hängen blieb. Bei letzten Go musste ich dann schnell aus den Pedalen, ging dann aber nicht?. War zu platt. Schweres Stück Natur. Bin das vor Jahren anscheinend in der Chicken Variante gefahren. Das steile, staubige Gerutsche danach sorgt nur für Ärger, da der ganze Schotter sich unten am Weg sammelt. Hab da schon einige Wanderer motzen hören, während dicke e-Bikes von oben gerutscht kamen. Sollte man sich verkneifen, so schön es auch ist mal quer zu fahren/rutschen. Mit deinen Nobby Nic ist das aber bestimmt spannend.
Aber diese eine Treppen-Stelle ist echt garstig. Leck mich fett. Da muss man dann echt mal entschlossen hoch mit dem Arsch. Die sieht mich beizeiten wieder. In frischem, erholtem Zustand.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2020)

Das haben die vor ein oder zwei Jahren neu aufgebaut, die oberste Stufe stand frei wie ein Zahn da ging das (für mich ) gar nicht. Seit die da den Birkenstamm quer gelegt haben und das mit Erde aufgefüllt haben geht das wieder. Früher sind die meisten innen links vorbeigerutscht.
Mittlerweile fahren ja viele rechts, das ist aber für mich persönlich verboten, sowas nutze ich nicht.


----------



## S-H-A (7. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das haben die vor ein oder zwei Jahren neu aufgebaut, die oberste Stufe stand frei wie ein Zahn da ging das (für mich ) gar nicht. Seit die da den Birkenstamm quer gelegt haben und das mit Erde aufgefüllt haben geht das wieder. Früher sind die meisten innen links vorbeigerutscht.
> Mittlerweile fahren ja viele rechts, das ist aber für mich persönlich verboten, sowas nutze ich nicht.


Verständlich. Man schaue sich das Ahrtal an, was dort Abkürzungen entstehen. Um die Katzenlay ganz schlimm. 
Werde nun ab und an mal durch's Tor fahren. Aber hinten wieder hoch schieben. Den steilen Schotter verkneife ich mir, so spaßig das auch ist. 
Find aber E-Stein und den Trail am Kk amüsanter. Und länger ?...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Den steilen Schotter verkneife ich mir, so spaßig das auch ist.



Ja ich mach das auch immer so das ich danach hinten die paar Stufen hochschiebe, hinterm Tor runter is schon ziemlich abgerockt



S-H-A schrieb:


> Find aber E-Stein und den Trail am Kk amüsanter. Und länger


Jawohl, ist halt ne nette kleine Spielerei die man mal einbauen kann wenn man sich an technischen Sachen versuchen möchte. Ich weiss noch als ich das erste mal da war, 2010 im Rahmen eines Litevilltreffens.
Da sind die alle mit ihren LV da runter und ich hab mich mit meinem CC Hardtail oben an der ersten Treppe schon eingeschissen. Da stand im E-Stein noch eine kleine Birke links, da war das auch noch anders.  Wie sich die Zeiten ändern


----------



## S-H-A (7. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> E-Stein kannst du links über die "schräge" Platte dann kommst du gerade in die Fahrtrichtung, das ist m.M. nach dort eine der einfachsten Varianten. Wenn die Bodenfreiheit stimmt. Man ist nicht schnell und muss ca. 40cm Kante überwinden. Dahinter fahre ich immer links. Rechts dran vorbei gibts erst ein paar Jahre, das ist Chickenway.
> 
> Ebenso am H-Tor. Da wo das Foto gemacht wurde kann man auch rechts umfahren statt über die Stufen.Das ginge wahrscheinlich auch ohne Umsetzen. Mach ich aber nicht. Ich schiebe lieber bevor ich sowas nutze, das ist nicht gut.


Hatte den Beitrag übersehen. 
Klar, über die Platte geht. Find ich aber blöd, da schieb ich lieber runter. Ist auch ganz knapp mit dem Fully.  Bin das früher immer mit Umsetzen gefahren. Dann heftig abgelegt, nun irre Schiss. Versuch ja immer mal wieder da reinzurollen, haut aber nicht mehr hin. Ne, die Kneife da unten rum geht gar nicht. Wenn man was nicht kann, sein lassen oder üben. Aber nicht hingehen und die Trails seinem Niveau anpassen. Kotz....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Klar, über die Platte geht. Find ich aber blöd, da schieb ich lieber runter



Ja is schon komisch da so ums Eck und dann die Kante runter rollen. Quasi "slow-drop"  ohne 26er Kb würd ich da auch aufsetzen denk ich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja is schon komisch da so ums Eck und dann die Kante runter rollen. Quasi "slow-drop"  ohne 26er Kb würd ich da auch aufsetzen denk ich



Alte Variante rechts rum und dan runter geht aber  auch ohne Umsetzen, guck mal hier ab 1:26, ok ist mit meinem 26er Pucky


----------



## S-H-A (7. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Alte Variante rechts rum und dan runter geht aber  auch ohne Umsetzen, guck mal hier ab 1:35, ok ist mit meinem 26er Pucky


Kam, und komm ich nicht direkt rum. Mit keinem meiner Bikes seit ich da fahr. Zu lang. Und jetzt sag nicht das wäre Fahrtechnik... Ne ne. Er kann doch zu lang sein...der Radstand.
Hab da aber schon 2 gesehen die mit dem Pedal hängen geblieben sind. Seeehr blöd. 
Ich mach mir da keinen Stress. Werde die Stelle immer wieder mal anfahren und ein Umsetzen antäuschen. Irgendwann läuft es rein und dann lass ich durchrolllen. 
Ging bis zum Sturz ja auch. Ok, nicht immer, aber min. in 70%. Man MUSS nicht mehr alles machen. Mit dem Alter wird man schlauer. Es heilt nicht mehr so gut. 
Steig nun auch die eine schwere Kehre am Krausberg ab. Mit Flats fahr ich die gerne, eingeklickt? Am Arsch die Räuber, das kann weh tun.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kam, und komm ich nicht direkt rum. Mit keinem meiner Bikes seit ich da fahr. Zu lang. Und jetzt sag nicht das wäre Fahrtechnik... Ne ne. Er kann doch zu lang sein...der Radstand.
> Hab da aber schon 2 gesehen die mit dem Pedal hängen geblieben sind. Seeehr blöd.
> Ich mach mir da keinen Stress. Werde die Stelle immer wieder mal anfahren und ein Umsetzen antäuschen. Irgendwann läuft es rein und dann lass ich durchrolllen.
> Ging bis zum Sturz ja auch. Ok, nicht immer, aber min. in 70%. Man MUSS nicht mehr alles machen. Mit dem Alter wird man schlauer. Es heilt nicht mehr so gut.
> Steig nun auch die eine schwere Kehre am Krausberg ab. Mit Flats fahr ich die gerne, eingeklickt? Am Arsch die Räuber, das kann weh tun.



Jepp ... lieber mal absteigen und wieder aufsteigen als dicke Eier beweisen und dann 12 Wochen Pause wegen irgend nem scheiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2020)

* Wurzelbehandlung am Samstag *

Es ist Samstag. Es wird Rasen gmäht, Hecken geschnitten, Terassen angelegt oder Auto geputzt. Doch dann ... ja dann werfen die Asphaltalegriker ihre Sachen in die Ecke und düsen zum Auswärtsspiel. Dieses fand diesmal in Hollands höchster Stadt statt ... Montjoie aka Monschau. Da gibs viele nette Pfädchen mit Wuzzele un Waggesse. Fast wie in Belgien.

Das gemetzel liess auch nicht lange auf sich warten ... auch wenn er ein Pokerface macht,
er hatte angeblich Spass ?




Der Mofaheini hatte diesmal das gemisch etwas magerer eingestellt, lief gut das Mofa ?








Steigeisen im Tiefflug




Der der niemals lacht





Jaaaa das macht Spaaas !




Die Asphaltallergiker




Is aber auch schön hier




Und schöne verwinkelte Gassen zum rumschlendern gibs da auch




Dann sind wir noch ein kleines Rämpchen hochgefahren




Da musste ich dann auch mal in die Backen blasen




Aber wir wurden ( wenigstens ein wenig ) entlohnt




Lacht der etwa ?




Flutschi Flutschi .. der Adlerchef em jewatt




Ich brauch ne Pause




Zum Abschluss gabs nochmal Treppe ala Rurtal




So schön hier !




Durch diese Gasse muss er kommen




Toooooor !




Und wech !




Da kütte joh




Schmalste Gassen ... aber nichts hält einen echten Adler auf




Kumma wie schön


​


----------



## Schradt (12. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich das hier rein schreiben darf - paar Bilder aus der Fahrerperspektive von Freitag Abend:


----------



## gruener-Frosch (12. Juli 2020)

Hubi und Mitfahrer, war mal wieder richtig klasse mit ein paar Leuten auf ner sehr schönen Tour ??. Aber an meinem Fotogesicht muss ich wohl noch arbeiten...?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2020)

* Ahrtaler 8 Gänge Menü *

*Die Speisekarte:

Pützfelder Trailspiess am Kapellchen auf Moniereisen

Kesselinger Panoramasuppe in der Wildsaukule

Steinberger Schrockfilet, rechts gedreht mit Hanglage

Filet vom Ümericher Rind an Schiefergeschotter mit Rotweinsauße

Gehacktes von der Michaelskapelle an Bitterstollen mit Schiebeeinlage

Karamelisierte Koppenspitzen im Heckschwenker gegart

Steilgegartes vom Michelskopp an Spitzkehrenmassakker und Arschbombenkante

Dessert vom Lingenberg mit Treppenabgang an die Schranke*

Preis: 26km / 1150hm


Es hat mir seeeehr gemundet ! Immer wieder was für Feinschmecker so ein Ahrmenü














































​


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. Juli 2020)

Preis-Leistungsverhältnis Top


----------



## H-P (19. Juli 2020)

Fünf Sterne Menü.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> * Ahrtaler 8 Gänge Menü *
> 
> *Die Speisekarte:
> 
> ...



Weltklasse


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juli 2020)

Also, wenn se einer verdient hat!  


Die Holzforke in Holz geht an den Kümmeraner! Für ett vorbildliche, uneingeforderte Rausdämmeln
innet da draussen! Mit Hätz, Helm unn Hirn! Mit Meckern wo's wichtisch iss! Mit Pics, Vidschos unn
Traildominanz datt ett Pracht iss! Für ett nimmer loslassen beim Biss zum Ziel! (Oh, die hat nur 4 Zähne,
da mussisch ma reduzieren...) 0 Millimeter Federwech, abber für den Hobbykoch doch enn super Anfang!
Tiefen Reschpekt unn weita so vonne Mosella, datt Aussenchapter!


----------



## Tapir (22. Juli 2020)

Hi Hubbi
Kannst du mir sagen wo das Bild entstanden ist. Es geht um das Gerüst im Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2020)

* Und seid ihr in Nöt(h)en, so rufet mich an ! ?*



Nöthen in der Eifel ist ja nachweislich der erste Ort in dem es Telefon gab. Es stand nämlich schon in der Bibel: "Und seid ihr in Nöthen, so rufet mich an !" Unsere heutige Runde ging genau durch dieses hochtechnologische Zentrum der Technik.





Vorher durchquerten wir die kleine Eifeltoskana





Dahinter wartete ein fieser fieser Berg auf uns.
Die Schenkel am platzen, der Kopf gesenkt, ach hätt ich mir doch diese Rampe geschenkt 




Da isser wieder fit wie Sau !




Da dämmeln sie daher ... Hubi und der Mofafahrer




Gegend .... jeeede Menge Gegend !




Durch Fälder und Wälder ....




Hier hat der Maitre seine Gäng nochmal eingeschworen .....




.... damit am Flughahn-Trail auch nix passiert ! Der RObinator nimmts ganz lässig ....




Steigeisen schaut sich eine Linie aus damit er nicht mit dem P3 Krümmer aufsetzt 




Und so dämmeln sie wieder nach Hause !




Erkenntnis des Tages: 
Wir machen ein Startup:"Mofasoundgenerator für E-Bikes" sowas fehlt noch !

Spruch des Tages: 
"Der war Assi !"​


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juli 2020)

Hat der Robinator nach dem Bilderrahmenpic noch watt zur Welt gebracht?!
Nach Sichtung vom Pic habbich Tücher erhitzt!
Compagnero Steigeisen räumt im selben römisch-katholisch alles ab!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juli 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hat der Robinator nach dem Bilderrahmenpic noch watt zur Welt gebracht



Ja, es war ne Steissgeburt. 350gr, leider ohne Knochen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2020)

*Frühschicht bei den Ränschahs*

Ein Mann muss tun was ein Mann tun muss ... es ist Sonntag morgen 6 Uhr. Ruhe herrscht in der Eifel .... ausser zwei Adipöse Idioten ist niemand so früh unterwegs. Aber es nutzt ja nichts, manchmal hat man einfach keine andere Wahl ... Hitze und Zeitnot drängt unsere Tour in die frühen Morgenstunden. Also los.... dämmeln !








Kurz vor Jemönk jab et erste Träilchjen !







In Jemönk selber auch noch tote Hose !




Dann jing et hinauf ... auf den Modenhübel .. geschmeidige 21%, aber die das war ja auch die einzigste Rampe an dem Tag ?




Oben angekommen kleine Rast für Ross und Reiter 







Dann ging`s ins Gemüse ....  im munteren auf und ab sammelten wir ein herrliches Pfädchen nach dem anderen .. und ein paar weitere Höhenmeter ?




Und auch Tiefenmeter .... der Opi lässt`s hier ganz schön krachen ?




Über Pfädchen ....




... und nette Holzbauten




Rampen kamen ja keine mehr ?




Dafür aber Schlüsselstellen .... der Trailopi wollte den "Nofooted Faceplant" versuchen, hat er sich dann aber doch anders überlegt !




Dann waren wir am ....




... und legten eine Schöpferische Phase ein !




Wohl dem der um 6 Uhr losfährt und sowas in aller Ruhe geniessen kann !
















An der Waldkapelle dankten wir den Trailheiligen für dieses tolle Erlebnis 







Und verschwanden gen Heimat .... 




Aber nicht ohne das ein oder andere Trailchen ....




... oder das ein oder andere Hügelchen. Rampen gabs ja keine mehr, der Modenhübel war ja das schlimmste !




Immer wieder herrliches PanömA !




Lost Places gabs auch !




Hier befuhren wir die Brücke besser nicht gleichzeitig !




Mittlerweile wars ganz schön warm. Zeit von der Hochfläche in den Wald abzutauchen !




Auch hier gabs das ein oder andere Hügelchen, da uns eine Perle verdrücken liess.




Aber der Spass kam nie zu kurz......




So verging eine grandiose Tour wie im Flug ! Alles dabei was man so braucht: Hügelchen, Trailchen, Panömachen, Spässle und nette Begleitung. Schon bescheuert Sonntags um 6 aber was will man machen.?
Am Ende hatten wir uns fast 75km und Eintausendähemvierundfuffzisch Höhenmeter zusammengedämmlet 

Einen Wehrmutstropfen hatte es jedoch am Ende: Die Heidi hat ein kaputtes Tretlagergehäuse. Leider scheint das Gewinde auf der Antriebsseite fritte zu sein so das wahrscheinlich ein neuer Rahmen fällig ist ... ?​


----------



## H-P (3. August 2020)

Wusste gar nicht, das es um 6 Uhr schon hell ist.?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. August 2020)

Geile Tour Hubi.  Ich war echt froh das eigentlich nur der Modenhübel nen richtiger Anstieg war ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Geile Tour Hubi.  Ich war echt froh das eigentlich nur der Modenhübel nen richtiger Anstieg war ?



Alles nur Hügelchen bei uns. Nur die Alpen haben richtige Anstiege


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2020)

* Panoramagräweln im Siebengebirge *



Heute hatte ich ein paar Stunden aufenthalt in Bad Godesberg weil ich Mutti dort zum Arzt bringen musste. Also packte ich dem Gerät in den Kofferaum und während Mutti behandelt wurde dämmelte ich zielstrebig gen Fähre. EIn MTB wollte ich nicht mitnehmen, das lohnt im 7 Gebirge nicht. Denn dort will der Verschönerungs Verein Siebengebirge eine MTB Freie Zone draus machen. Das was man mit dem Rad befahren darf sind lächerliche MTB Wege, fürs Gravel aber gerade ausreichend. Höhenmeter kann man da satt sammeln.

Aber erstmal übersetzen mit der Godesberger fähre.




Dann gings auch schon zur Sache. Im Anstieg zur Rabenlay merkte ich schon das meine Übersetzung am Gravel mit 44/42 ein wenig "dick" sein könnte. Aber nutzt ja nichts, jammern bringt einen nicht auf den Berg sondern nur treten ! Oben angekommen gabs Panorama satt auf dem Skywalk Rabenlay




Bisschen weiter komm ich am Kloster Heisterbach vorbei. Hier werden gerade Wanderer per Bus abgeladen. Blos schnell weg bevor ein selbsternannter Rotsockensherrif schlaue Sprüche klopft



Hier und da findet man dort nette abschnitte. Ob ich das befahren darf weiss ich nicht, hab keinerlei Markierungen gesehen bisher




Es geht wieder hinauf, die Strasse zum Petersberg bringt die Waden zum glühen




Oben angekommen entschädigt das Panorama. Der Biergarten hatte noch zu, bin aber auch zum treten hier nicht zu saufen !




Das Grand Hotel hat bestimmt auch schwer zu knabbern. Frag mich wie man so ein riesen Mot während Corona am laufen hält. Vom Petersberg hinab hab ich mich doch glatt verfahren und musste einen Handtuchbreiten Weg hinab. Son Mist !




Weiter gehts vorbei an der Drachenburg




Bis ganz nach obaen auf den Panorama Klassiker der Region. Der Drachenfels. Nix los da oben. Foto und weiter ... diesmal aber Strasse 



Ich tingel vorbei am Milchhäusschen in etwas auf und ab. Durch kühle Wälder gehts bis ins Schmelztal.
Dort verfahre ich mich erneut auf einen schmalen Pfad neben der Landstrasse. Es geht hinab. Dann schrecke ich zusammen. Erschreckend ! Das ganze Areal wurde gröbstens umgepflügt ! Das waren bestimmt wieder diese bösen Mountainbiker ! Schaut euch diese sauerei mal an:




Unglaublich. Alles umgewühlt ! Das müssen Hassadeure gewesen sein





Im weiteren brachte mich diese kurze Stelle doch ein wenig ans Schwitzen. Ist mit sonem ungefederten 35mm Prügel doch was anderes. Aber immer Locker am Lenker hängen und laufen lassen dann geht das schon




Very nice das schmelzende Tal !




Unten hat mich die Promenade wieder. Ich fahr ein bisschen E-Biker Slalom bis zur Fähre. Dann setze ich über




Winke Winke Siebengebirgen. Wann udn ob ich nochmal wiederkomme weiss ich nicht. Obwohl landschaftlich schön wars ja !





43km/850hm​


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, das es um 6 Uhr schon hell ist.?


Nur beim Hubi - weil der dann schon brennt! Kuckst Du: Hubinot-Effekt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2020)

* VerbennungsgefAHR *

Die Barbaren aus Eifel und vom Niederreihn sind sensible Wesen. Mit zu viel Sonne können sie nicht umgehen. Da brennt denen früher oder später eine Sicherung ab und die schlagen wieder irgendwen. Deswegen galt es sich heute morgen ein wenig abzukühlen. Daher traten schon um sieben Uhr morgens bei geschmeidigenen 14°C an: Rockymountix aka el Cheffe, Mentalix aka Bine das Mentalmonster, Mofafix aka Steigeisen und Plauzolix Maximus aka Killerplautze. Nachdem alle Nettigkeiten ausgetauscht wurden gings dann auch los ...




Zuerst schossen wir gen Daubianstix Mühle, dort machten wir uns auf eine erfolglose Brückensuche. Weiter dem Amtsbach folgend wurde es den Rennmäusen Mentalix und Rockymountix anscheinend schon zu kalt, sie legten ein erfrierendes Tempo an den Tag



Bis zum ersten Trail war es ihnen aber anscheinend wieder warm genug. Der Kreuzhecker Wildpfad wird dem Namen gerecht, er schwingt sich flowig in wilder Formation den Hang hinab. Es sorgte für allgemeine Belustigung der Truppe, Stimmung war gut bei den Barbaren.




Dann mussten wir aber wieder bächtig hinauf. Die Bremse von Mentalix Rädchen wollte auch so langsam mal warm gebremst werden, da kamm der "Ruppether" genau richtig. Hier teilte sich der Trupp in eine taktische Formation. Schwergewichte Rockymountix und Plautzix schwenkten rechts in die RHK .. Ruppenberger-Hang-Kante, Mentalix und Mofafix blieben auf der linken flanke.













Viel zu schnell waren wir wieder unten. Unten heisst man muss wieder hinauf. Die Wiese des Todes sparten wir uns aber diesmal und nahmen die längere dafür geschmeidige Pussylix Variante hinauf zum Jägernix Pfad.




Sodann schossen die Barbaren hinein in den Pfad. Nächstes mal muss ich ein paar Scheuklappen mitnehmen, hat doch der ein oder andere eine Drahtseilphobie 







Husch husch, spuckte uns der Trail auf der anderen Seite aus. Nach ein wenig geplänkel durch die Wälder, einer vollgas Sektion zum Laufenbacher Hof und einem geplänkel am Fuchshofener Panoramaweg buchsierten wir uns die Strasse zu Fuchshofelix hinauf. Mentalix nahm hier am Stoppomat seinen Zaubertrank ( linksdrehende Joghurt Kulturen ) zu sich, wartete doch ein starkes Stück Berg auf uns. Glühender Asphalt machte uns das Leben schwer aber wir schafften es und schossen den Adlersteignix hinab




Dort liess es sich Plautzolix natürlich nicht nehmen und blies die Melodie zum Kampfe der Barbaren in das Eifelhorn




Hier konnte dann Mentalix sogar mal lachen .....




... während Plautzolix stumpf runter hämmerte 




Mofalix der alte Haudegen nimmts mit gelassener Ruhe 



Schon wieder unten .... also schiben die Barbaren ihre Kadaver wieder gen Sonne. Diese brannte mittlerweile ohne erbarmen ... der Zeigerfix näherte sich der 30°C Marke. Keiner zuckte ... der Hubbel wurde einfach so weggetreten







Kurze Pause am Ahrteignix dann brausten wir die Bubenleyenix runter. Hab ich leider kein Foto gemacht. Mein Hintterrad hatte ständig versucht mich zu überholen




Danach gings endlich nochmal hinauf. Bei dem ganzen Fahrtwind wird einem noch kalt !




Dann schossen wir den Hasetrampelix hinab. Eine Schlüsselix Stelle gabs da sonst war er schnell gelutscht der Dropsix







Hier versucht der Rockymountix den "Nofootix to Ahr"




Mentalix ... wenn sie keine Ohren hätte sie könnte im Kreis lachen !




Und bevor am Ende noch einer ein Tempo braucht weil es zu wenig Höhenmeter waren sind wir nochmal hinauf. Die Anfahrt zur Spicherleynix wurde zur Brathöllix !




Doch Barbaren sind eiserne Tretschweine. Hier konnte Rockymountix sogar seine Drahtseilphobie überwinden. Gekonnt verdeckt er Mentalix, der schlotterten vor lauter Kälte schon die Knie und wartete sehnsüchtig auf die Abfahrt 




Ein letztes mal ... ja wirklich ein letztes mal kachelten wir hinauf. Vorbei an "Ohne Fleiss kein Preis" gings zum Schlangnix Pfadix. Hier schossen die Schwergewichte vorraus, gefolgt von Mofalix und Mentalix.













Das wars dann aber wirklich. Römer haben wir keine gesehen, dafür jede Menge Gegend und Sonne. Das ein oder andere Fuhrwerk hatte ein exorbitant hohen Verbrauch ob des Wetters, aber sonst keine nennenswerte Pannen oder Stürze. So muss das sein, wenn man mit Profi Barbaren fährt 

So endet eine Klasse Tour bei einer eiskalten Cola kredenzt von Mofalix ... was will man mehr !
35km / 1150hm​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2020)

*ACHTUNG NACHTRAG !!!!*

Sauerei .... irgendwer hatte am Ende Rockymountix Rad geklaut !
Aber der Cheffe ist ja schon mit wenig zufrieden so trat er die Heimreise mit dem Baumbike Modell "Siebengebirge" an. Damit hat man auf jeden Fall auf jedem Trail freie fahrt


----------



## f_t_l (8. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


>


*Fehler in der Matrix  *
@schraeg 's Touren alle nur computersimuliert... 
Geahnt habe ich es ja schon länger. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2020)

??‍♂️


----------



## f_t_l (8. August 2020)

Die Schrift auf den Shirts...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2020)

Haben wir extra so drucken lassen damit wir es im Spiegel lesen können ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. August 2020)

Hier die bewegten Bilder zur Tour VerbrennungsgefAHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. August 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hier die bewegten Bilder zur Tour VerbrennungsgefAHR


Jede Menge Arbeit jedes Mal als Zugabe, Chapeau!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2020)

* Grillfleischeskalationsstufe 3 *

So schnauze voll ... das ganze Wochenende wieder nur vorm Grill gelegen. Kiloweise Fleisch vernichtet. Das rächte sich heute am Berg ... da hab ich ganz schön geflucht das ich die zusätzlichen 1,5kg wieder raufschleppen muss. Aber jetzt ist Schluss mit lustig jetzt wird wieder angegriffen.
Zuerstmal kleine Abkühlung im Eickser Busch .. Sonne lugt schon hervor




An der Waldkapelle hab ich dann voll angegriffen und die 1.5kg Grillfleisch wieder abtrainiert ... und zack !




Hatten die da doch tatsächlich schon wieder nen Grill aufgebaut ... aber ich bin standhaft geblieben !




Dann weiter zur "HUBERTUSKAPELLE" ... ? Die heisst wirklich so.
Dort habe ich den Grillgöttern gehuldigt. Nach 30 mal Ave Bratwurst konnte ich weiter fahren.




Früher hiess sowas "Wanderweg A3 Floisdorf" ... Spuren und Schleifen sind natürlich weitaus Instagramm tauglicher ?




Ist aber ganz nette hier, man umkruvt Streuobstwiesen auf netten Pfaden. Nur die Zugänge sind echt Bikerunfreundlich. Egal ... keringer Eifler lässt sich so schnell nicht aufhalten




Auch auf dem Trötschberg gibts nette Pfädchen ....




... und super Panöma !




Am Sankt Michael sin de Promme riiief !




Bong ? Eifler sind offen für alles !




Engels Treppe ... warum die so heisst keine Ahnung ....




... vielleicht weil man engelsgleich drüber fahren kann ??




Paar nette Täler bin ich auch rauf ... hier das schöne Schlehbachtal




Das brachte mich direkt zur schönen Aussicht am Rursee




Da war schon Herbst !?




Eine wiederliche Rampe später bringt mich das Kermeter Trailband nach Hause bevor ich ganz abgetaut bin.



Ein Kaltgetränk später plumpse ich in den heimischen Pool ! So kann ein Sonntag Anfangen ??
60km/ 1200hm​


----------



## S-H-A (16. August 2020)

Im Ahrtal war rutschen angesagt. So wurden die leichten Kehren wieder zu Herausforderungen. Ekelig. Mag nassen Schiefer nicht. Da muss richtig was runtergekommen sein. Kleine Felsstürze, Bäume umgelegt... Wäre besser an die Rur gefahren. Nicht schön heut. Scary.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2020)

Bäume ? Wo ..muss ich sägen ? 
Ich mag alle Facetten... aberwenns gar zu rutschig ist lässt man auch besser schon allein weil wegen den Wegen


----------



## S-H-A (16. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bäume ? Wo ..muss ich sägen ?
> Ich mag alle Facetten... aberwenns gar zu rutschig ist lässt man auch besser schon allein weil wegen den Wegen


Wege waren ok. Nicht aufgeweicht, denn dann fahr ich nicht. Nur nasser Schiefer mit mächtig Laub drauf. Der Regen ging direkt die Hänge runter. Boden war wohl zu trocken um das Wasser aufzunehmen. Auch die Ahr gleicht einer Kloake.
Hab schon sehr viel weggeräumt. Ein Baum liegt noch auf dem Transferstück nach der Spitzkehrenabfahrt von Alfreds Türmchen Richtung Katzklo/Walp.heim.


----------



## Pete04 (16. August 2020)

Pool iss doch totales NoGo! Darffse im Moment doch nur mit Krabben!
AHR...gleicht einer Kloake.  Bei hasse nich gesehn Aussentemperatur abber auch Kneippkurchance
für umfangreiche Familisch!




...unn großer Lotteriefaktor: Wennste nitt siehst watt dich zwickt iss zwischen Krebs - heimisch odder Import
dann egal - und verhaktem Ast allet möglich... war jedenfalls gegen die Gettoblasterfraktion vom
Freilinger See ein absolutes Must-have und Place-to-be! An alle Google-Earth-Fatischisten:
Hatte BW-Klappspaten dabei, das Areal gleicht im Ansatz nimmer dem Pic!
Ride & Dig on, meidet Massen (vor allem Doofe), der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2020)

* Dreierlei *

Ich mag ja fast alle Facetten des Radfahrens, daher wechsel ich gerne mal die Räder. 
Wohl dem der ein Zweit -oder Drittrad hat. Luxusprobleme !

Mittwoch ging`s los mit der Heidi. Auf und nieder war die dewiese des Feierabendründchen.
Deftige 40km mit 1000hm ging`s durch den Nationalpark





Trailspass kann man auch mit dem 29er Hardtail haben !





Springen lass ich aber lieber, will ja nix kaputt machen




Der Endgegner von Mittwoch !




Am Freitag wurden die Reifen dann schmäler und die Wege breiter. Mit dem Rommel versuche ich gegen meine Asphaltallergie anzukämpfen. Hyposensibilisierung .... oder eher Konfrontationstherapie ?




Da steh ich ja drauf .... morgens der Sonne entgegen ... ok Freitag war auch Regen dabei ?




Hier und da muss auch bisschen Trailspass auf dem Heimweg mit dem Gravel sein, so ganz kann man es doch nicht lassen




Aber gesprungen bin ich hier auch nix




Bisschen Feierabendromantik musste dann aber auch sein






Und am Sonntag gabs dann volle Breitseite mit dem Klütten Kalle. Trailpark Kommern gibt einiges her, da kann man sich schön kaputt fahren. Satte 35km und 950hm zeigte dem Zeiger. Ahrverdächtige Werte. Spass hats auch gemacht ... einmal hatte ich ne Ausfallerscheinung nach der ich mich auf dem Boden liegend wieder fand ... lag natürlich am Material ??









Herrlich ! 
Mal sehen was die nächste Woche so bringt​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2020)

Heute war ich nochmal im Land der verbotenen Trails


 




 


Zugegeben ... diese Abfahrt war mit dem Gravel schon recht spannend ...


 




 


Die nächste war auch supi ...


 

Als ich diese Stelle sah hats auch klick gemacht ... bin ich doch letztes Jahr bei Bike&Bott schonmal da gewesen  

d​



 


Beim Auge Gottes drehte ich ab .... Mutti muss abgeholt werden


 


Schnell nochmal über den Rhein


----------



## Enrgy (27. August 2020)

honnefer grenzgraben, da warst du schon in rlp und das 7gb-verbot unwirksam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> honnefer grenzgraben, da warst du schon in rlp und das 7gb-verbot unwirksam



Selbst wenn .... hatte mich halt mit dem Rennrad verfahren


----------



## S-H-A (29. August 2020)

Letzte Woche habe ich mir extra für deine Lieblingstelle meine Flats an's Fully geschraubt. Ging dann doch recht schnell. In 3 von 5 Versuchen fahrbar. Gestern dann mit langem Hardtail und Klicks wieder wie der erste Mensch, 0 von 5. Mir fällt der Umstieg auf die Klicks so schwer. Klicke zu oft ungewollt aus beim Versetzen. Echt blöd manchmal. Ist die erste Saison in der ich sie ausschließlich, auch in "schwerem" Gelände nutze. Eine verdammt flache Lernkurve produziere ich da. Aber es nützt ja nix. 
Mit dem Hardtail hat man übrigens ganz oben, zu Beginn an den ersten Stufen, schon eine kleine Schrecksekunde wenn das HR kurz an der ersten, etwas höher stehenden Stufe hängen bleibt. Merkt man beim Fully ja nix von. Passivität wird hier nicht belohnt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Letzte Woche habe ich mir extra für deine Lieblingstelle meine Flats an's Fully geschraubt. Ging dann doch recht schnell. In 3 von 5 Versuchen fahrbar. Gestern dann mit langem Hardtail und Klicks wieder wie der erste Mensch, 0 von 5. Mir fällt der Umstieg auf die Klicks so schwer. Klicke zu oft ungewollt aus beim Versetzen. Echt blöd manchmal. Ist die erste Saison in der ich sie ausschließlich, auch in "schwerem" Gelände nutze. Eine verdammt flache Lernkurve produziere ich da. Aber es nützt ja nix.
> Mit dem Hardtail hat man übrigens ganz oben, zu Beginn an den ersten Stufen, schon eine kleine Schrecksekunde wenn das HR kurz an der ersten, etwas höher stehenden Stufe hängen bleibt. Merkt man beim Fully ja nix von. Passivität wird hier nicht belohnt.



Also so Stellen mit Klicks weiss ich nicht ob ich das auch machen würde. Ich gönn mir da lieber das Plus des freien Fluges ? bin da stinklangweilig unterwegs, am XC Klicks am Am/En die Flats. Bin in der Regel aber auch nicht so schnell oder hoch unterwegs das ich öfter mal Kontaktprobleme zu den Flats bekomme?


----------



## S-H-A (30. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also so Stellen mit Klicks weiss ich nicht ob ich das auch machen würde. Ich gönn mir da lieber das Plus des freien Fluges ? bin da stinklangweilig unterwegs, am XC Klicks am Am/En die Flats. Bin in der Regel aber auch nicht so schnell oder hoch unterwegs das ich öfter mal Kontaktprobleme zu den Flats bekomme?


Setzt du um wenn das VR die erste Stufe überrollt hat, oder bleibst du oben? Möglich ist beides.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Setzt du um wenn das VR die erste Stufe überrollt hat, oder bleibst du oben? Möglich ist beides.



Also meinst du ganz unten die letzte Treppe ?
Da fahre ich soweit wies geht mit dem Vorderrad auf die erste Stufe mach nen kurzen Umsetzer bis es hinten anschlägt und fahre dann in die Stufen rein.

Oden die Treppe bleibe ich aber auch oben und setze vorher in die Richtung um in die ich muss.
Können im Herbst mal zusammen da was dämmeln dann können wir Varianten vergleichen


----------



## S-H-A (30. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also meinst du ganz unten die letzte Treppe ?
> Da fahre ich soweit wies geht mit dem Vorderrad auf die erste Stufe mach nen kurzen Umsetzer bis es hinten anschlägt und fahre dann in die Stufen rein.
> 
> Oden die Treppe bleibe ich aber auch oben und setze vorher in die Richtung um in die ich muss.
> Können im Herbst mal zusammen da was dämmeln dann können wir Varianten vergleichen


Die letzte, klar. Das davor ist ok. Musste mit dem Fully 2 Mal umsetzen. 2 kleine. Mit dem Hardtail werd ich wohl die erste Stufe runter müssen um rum zu kommen, hinten hängen bleiben ist blöd. Können wir machen, sobald ich mit den Klicks klar komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. August 2020)

Was haste denn da fürn Langholztransporter gekauft ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2020)

* Aaal Kamell ! *

 Heute hab ich mir ne aal Kamell russjesöck .. wie me en de Eefel säht ! Einer der ersten Runden die ich so auf der Pfanne hatte als ich mit Mountainbiken angefangen habe war die zum dicken Tünnes und über Steinbach zurück. Diese alte Kamelle wollte ich heute nochmal lutschen. Hier und da mit den "Ortskenntnissen Stand 2020" verfeinert und los ging ne schöne klassische MTB Tour.
 Von Komemrn dämmelte ich im auf und ab Richtung Bad Münstereifel. Ich glaube an der dicken Kiefer hier nähe Stockert sind schon 99,9% der Biker im Kreis Euskirchen vorbei gekommen





Vor Münstereifel gings hinauf auf den Hirnberg! Der heisst wirklich so. Hirn hab ich da keins gefunden, fahre ich also so doof wie ich bin weiter




Da .. Heinotown in Sicht !




Schon schnuckelig das Städtchen. Hätte noch so viel Potenzial. Man konzentriert sich aber lieber auf Designer -und Rollatoren Outlet




Den City-Downhill giungs ich mit dem CC-Hardtail bisschen langsamer an. Will ja nicht das meine Füllungen rausklatschen




Ruck Zuck war ich das Schleidtal hochgedämmelt. Auf der Strasse die Rennradhechler, ich mit fettem grinsen ob des schönen Wetters rechts daneben. Beim dicken Toni ging zunächst mein Blutdruck nach oben. Da hat doch nicht etwa einer den Wald gesperrt ? Aber beim lesen des Kleingedruckten entspannte sich meine Gesichstmuskulatur




Da oben gibs noch jede Menge alten Kram. Schliesslich war in Bad Münstereifel eine Nazi Hochburg.  Der bekloppte Adolph hatte damals dort das Felsennest bauen lassen, eines von den "Führerhauptquartieren". Heute sind nur noch Betonreste zu sehen, auf dem Bild sieht man aber einen Luftschutzbunker ein paar Kilometer weg vom Felsennest.




Zur Steinbach rauschte ich via Tünnestrail und Steinbachtrail. Herrlich hier mit dem Hardtail durchzufeuern. Liebe das direkte Fahrgefühl. Mehr Bike braucht man hier eigentlich gar nicht. Von der Steinbach gings dann zügig nach Hause. Über den Friedwald zurück nach Bad Münstereifel und dort das "Schlangental" hoch. Am Steinbrauch viel mir auf ..... hier könnte man mal Red Bull Rampage machen ?




Ein wenig weiter geht`s vorbei am Stockert. Der Astropeiler ist auch Peiler für viele Mountainbiker. Markant lugt er auf der Höhe hervor und ist weit zu sehen. Imemr ein guter Anhaltspunkt



Dann war ich auch via Katzensteine und Schavener Heide Ruck Zuck zu Hause. Noch ein Tip: momentan blüht noch die Heide, also nix wie hin wer auf lila steht kann sich dort das blühende Heidekraut anschauen




Es muss nicht immer das Mega Trailmassakker sein. Ein paar nette Trails, Traum wetter und herrliche Luft das reicht schon zum glücklichsein. Hat geschmeckt die aaal Kamell !




Noch eine Anekdote am Rande:
Am Steinbruch im Schlangental. Dort lief ich auf einen "älteren" Herren im Anstieg nach Eschweiler auf. Wir fuhren ein kleines Stück zusammen und wir unterhielten uns ein wenig. Er war 70 Jahre und fuhr immer noch mit seinem 26 Zoll MTB seine Runden, wenn auch nicht mehr so lange ( 100km und mehr ) wie früher. Komischerweise war das erste was mir dazu einfiel "Respekt, und das ohne Motor ?" Daraufhin lachte er und meinte das dieser neumodische kram nix für ihn sei. Im Nachgang fiel mir dann auf wie armselig von mir eigentlich. Das man einen "älteren" Herren beim Radfahren Respekt zollt, weil dieser keine E-Mofa bewegt sondern selbst dämmelt. Wie armselig eigentlich für all diese jungen Fleischwürste im Trikot die schon in jungen Jahren auf so ne Fahrradatrappe aufsteigen, nur "weil es Spass macht" ... keiner will mehr was tun heutzutage. Alles was "unangenehm" ist wird egalisiert ... mein persönlicher EIndruck. Nicht das die E-Mofas keinen Sinn haben, für gewisse Leute oder Einsatzzwecke denke ich sind die schon gut. Aber wenn man jung und fit ist ... sollte man dann nicht mal versuchen "aus eigener Kraft" etwas zu erreichen ? 
( Nur so zum nachdenken ? )​


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2020)

Fein jedämmelt, Senor Kamell! Unn so Perspektiven im Nachgang vom Altertum schaden
ja auch nix, wer weiss auf watt für Trailchen mers eines Tages dement noch zugreifen können!
Da will ich mehr als bis zum Friedhof giessen unn zurück!
Reschpekt für den Senior-Commander, der Pete!


----------



## DocB (13. September 2020)

E-Dingens sind keine Fahrräder. Punkt! 
Schöne Runde, Schöner Text.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2020)

* Zwei Ötzis am Gletscher *

Nochmal den Altweibersommer geniessen bevor die schlechteren Tage kommen .... 27°C sind gemessen, Zeit sich in die Alpinen Höhenlagen Rund um Nettersheim zu verziehen. Dort ist`s mit 25°C angenehm kühl. Es traten an Mofaötzi mit seinem roten Flitzer und Plautzenötzi mit sein Klüttenbike. Das Programm war einfach: so ziemlich alle Trails rund um Nettersheim abgrasen. Die Wege dorthin gestalteten sich nicht immer einfach. Damit Mofaötzi an sein Aparillo auch mal schalten muss wurden nämlich nicht nur einige Trails eingebaut sondern auch einige gar viele Rämpchen. Das bescherte dem Plautzenötzi ob seiner Adipositas einen roten Kopf oder Gesichtsverzerrung:




Als nächstes gab es eine Sonderaufgabe für Plautzenötzi: entferne 25 Klettbälle in 25sec ... fail !




Wir widmeten uns dem wesentlichen: Trails, Trails und nochmal Trails ! Wenig Fotos ... es wurde halt gefahren




Schlüsselstellen gabs auch zu bezwingen




Mofa und Klüttenbike ... eine Kombination mit der nicht jeder klar kommt ... entweder ist es angeblich für Plautzenötzi zu anstrengend oder für Mofaötzi zu langsam ... das man sich auch anpassen kann daran dachten die wenigsten !




Immer an der Wand lang .... ?




Marmagener Wurzeltrail ... fettes Grinsen




Eifelsteig ... habe Hunger wie man sieht ?




Die zwei Ötzis am alten Römerscheiss ... crazy shit !




Gletschergrattrail




Gegend ohne Ende ... noch kein Schnee am Gletscher auch hier wirkt der Klimawandel !




Auch an der Genfbachscharte kein Schnee. Das war zu Hanibals Zeiten noch anders ?




Sundowner am Gletscher ... einfach herrlich hier !




Das war ein deftiges Ründchen ... unzählbar viele Trails und Rampen gepaart mit herrlicher Landschaft .. immer wieder toll hier am Gletscher. Jetzt heisst es aber hier bis Ende Mai die Bordsteine hochzuklappe und aufs Spinningbike zu steigen. Die Gletscherhochalpenstrasse wird bestimmt bald gesperrt vor lauter Schnee. Mal sehen ob wir den Gletscherötzi dieses Jahr zwischen Oktober und Mai mal auf dem Bike erwischen ??​


----------



## DocB (20. September 2020)

Spitze! Aber im Winter kann man doch prima draußen fahren!? Funzeln dran und los... Eifler sind doch wie der  Ötzi kälteresistent... Wenn die Feinde einen bloß nich hinterrücks mit dem Pfeil erschießen und man dann bei @Pete04 landet..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Spitze! Aber im Winter kann man doch prima draußen fahren!? Funzeln dran und los... Eifler sind doch wie der  Ötzi kälteresistent... Wenn die Feinde einen bloß nich hinterrücks mit dem Pfeil erschießen und man dann bei @Pete04 landet..



Ja aber ausreisser gibts immer, ein paar von den Eifelötzis fahren im Winter lieber drinnen Zwift und son Kram. Nix für mich äver jede Jeck ös anders1?


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Spitze! Aber im Winter kann man doch prima draußen fahren!? Funzeln dran und los... Eifler sind doch wie der  Ötzi kälteresistent... Wenn die Feinde einen bloß nich hinterrücks mit dem Pfeil erschießen und man dann bei @Pete04 landet..


You're welcome!


----------



## Trekki (20. September 2020)

Schnee macht Spass!


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2020)

Macht doch immer widder Spaß zu sehen watt troye Froinde im Bikepackage ausmachen!
Hörr Klüttenmofa erfreut sich einer gesunden Bräune - wir vermuten mal nach der RAL-Skala von TUI:
Mosella, Nähe Bernkastel-Kues... Bahnquerung: farblich stark EffZeh-lastig, abber dafür hören Schalkern
die Autobahnen! (Der FC hat ja zum verlieren 92 Minuten benötigt, da waren mers deutlich früher
am Ziel....) Nä, wie immer dekadent jewohnt ein gerüttet Momentum vom Zustand der Eifeler
Glacierplatte pedaliert von fabulösen Titanen... Lobet unn preiset die Traildogs für datt Futter!
Ride on, lasst ett rumpeln unn pumpeln, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (20. September 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1120112Schnee macht Spass!


Ich habe gerade eine geplante Radtour fürs kommende Wochenende im Berner Oberland storniert: Ab Freitag Dauerfrost unter -3° und Schneefall bis deutlich unter 2.000 m nach der heutigen Vorhersage ...


----------



## Enrgy (20. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine geplante Radtour fürs kommende Wochenende im Berner Oberland storniert: Ab Freitag Dauerfrost unter -3° und Schneefall bis deutlich unter 2.000 m nach der heutigen Vorhersage ...




Memme! 

...aber als Profilbild den hammerharten Biker aufm zugefrorenen Aachener Weiher zeigen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Memme!
> 
> ...aber als Profilbild den hammerharten Biker aufm zugefrorenen Aachener Weiher zeigen



Wann bist du das letzte mal draussen gefahren ? Ich meine Rad


----------



## sibu (21. September 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Memme!
> 
> ...aber als Profilbild den hammerharten Biker aufm zugefrorenen Aachener Weiher zeigen


Aaah, nicht der Aachener Weiher, es war der Rheinauensee in Bonn und damals, als die Seen noch zufroren, war ich noch  jung und ungestüm. . Da fand ich Schnee im Sommer auch noch eine coole Idee





Inzwischen genieße ich lieber das warme Wasser im Baggersee


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


>



Mensch wer ätte das gedacht ... hätte es Instagramm damals schon gegeben du wärest der Godfather of #bikepacking gewesen.  Find ich cool ! Wenn man dagegen die ganzen langbärtigen heute mit ihren Brooks-Kappen auf ihren vollveganen Biketrips sieht lacht man sich schibbelig


----------



## H-P (21. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Aaah, nicht der Aachener Weiher, es war der Rheinauensee in Bonn und damals, als die Seen noch zufroren, war ich noch  jung und ungestüm. . Da fand ich Schnee im Sommer auch noch eine coole Idee



Bei der Kälte und Tiefschnee noch einen Ständer...am Fahrrad, RESPEKT.


----------



## sibu (21. September 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Bei der Kälte und Tiefschnee noch einen Ständer...am Fahrrad, RESPEKT.


Und wenn man fat wird, kann man davon nichts mehr sehen.




Also bleibt schlank!  

PS: Inzwischen gibt es dort keinen Gegenverkehr mehr. Die Bergbahn zum kleinen Matterhorn nimmt keine Räder mehr mit. 

Das war jetzt genug Off-Topic. Das nächste Winterbild muss von @schraeg kommen.


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wann bist du das letzte mal draussen gefahren ? Ich meine Rad




bin bald 6 jahre trocken und habe die sucht überwunden! 
wobei, die schönen ebikes heutzutage... ach nöööö, nöööö, dann doch lieber mitm roadster durch die eifel brettern 


ps:
es gab zeiten, da bin ich im winterhalbjahr mehr km gefahren als im sommer wegen dem scheixx winterpokal. wat warmer bekloppt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Das war jetzt genug Off-Topic. Das nächste Winterbild muss von @schraeg kommen.



Wenn den nochmal Winter wird gibts bestimmt eins?‍♂️
Alte Kamellen könnt ich auch auspacken, wobei Anfang des Jahres hatten wir ganz kurz mal Winter:






War aber nachher eher brauner Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (22. September 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ps:
> es gab zeiten, da bin ich im winterhalbjahr mehr km gefahren als im sommer wegen dem scheixx winterpokal. wat warmer bekloppt!


kann ich mich noch gut dran erinnern...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2020)

*Batman`s Fahrtechnikschule*

Gestern abend war ich nochmal bei Batman ... war aber nich zu Hause.





Der Blick wenn die Bremse ins leere greift ....... unbezahlbar 





Nebenan waren die schweren Jungs ne Runde Skat am kloppen 





Für mich gabs noch ne Sonderaufgabe .. diesmal ohne einzuparken





Panöma gabs auch reichlich















Nu aber schnell nach Hause !





Immer wieder schön da im Feytal 😍​


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. September 2020)

Nebenan waren die schweren Jungs ne Runde Skat am kloppen.
...der war gut


----------



## H-P (24. September 2020)

Reh, Bock...ACHTUNG Hubi kommt.  

Respekt, da so ganz alleine runter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2020)

Falle ja immer weich 
Ne stimmt schon, aber im trockenen und mit der Geschwindigkeit ist das Verletzungsrisiko überschauber finde ich. Auf den Felsen sitzt aber auch immer einer rum, Catstones ist man selten wirklich ganz alleine. Unten stand ein Rocker als Zuschauer, der rief schon "Hab Handy bereit" als ich da für den "Videodreh" wieder hochgestiefelt bin. Als ich wieder unten war hab ich hin gefragt ob er dat nu mit der Harley nachmachen kann


----------



## H-P (24. September 2020)

Die alten Harleys musste man früher nach 500 Meter Asphalt ja wieder zusammenschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2020)

Hatte zuletzt be Rüttelplatte aus 1950 im Garten im Einsatz ... die hatte ne bessere Laufkultur als jede Harley 🤣


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2020)

Einen hab ich noch


----------



## DocB (24. September 2020)

Muss das BatCycle nicht tiefschwarz sein? Wo ist Dein cape?
Immerhin sixpack. Also daheim im Kühlschrank.


----------



## Seppel_IBC (25. September 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Muss das BatCycle nicht tiefschwarz sein? Wo ist Dein cape?







Willst Du, dass Hubi so endet!?


----------



## DocB (25. September 2020)

Nee, der Hubi ist schon toll, wie er ist. Auch wenn ich ihn (leider) nicht persönlich kenne. Hubi for President!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Nee, der Hubi ist schon toll, wie er ist. Auch wenn ich ihn (leider) nicht persönlich kenne. Hubi for President!



Lass mal gut sein, keine Lobhuddelei bitte sonst kommt nachher wieder der Troll aus Kommern und sagt so Sachen wie "übertoller Biker" und so


----------



## DocB (25. September 2020)

Immerhin schreibst Du hier in Regelmäßigkeit lustige Sachen rein. Und machst Bilder. Und nimmst andere Leute mit. Hab' ich nicht geschafft...
Jaja, ich höre ja schon auf. Aber wir sind ja keine Schwaben "Nicht geschimpft ist gelobt genug". Wobei so ein Preußisch Sibire die Zähne auch oft genug nicht auseinander bekommt..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Wobei so ein Preußisch Sibire die Zähne auch oft genug nicht auseinander bekommt..



Rheinisch Sibirien  und wenn zähne auseinander dann wird gezan*G*t


----------



## DocB (25. September 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Rheinisch Sibirien


Sorry, das heißt wirklich nach den Preußen https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-e&q=preußisch+sibirien


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2020)

Die Saupreussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2020)

*NeRE-RUK - Neue Regenjacke Einroll-Runde um Kommen*

Seit März liegt sie schon im Schrank ... heute sollte es passieren ... die neue Regenjacke wurde ausgeführt.
Schaut man in Strava bringen die meisten der Weichflöten seit diesem Wochenende die Rollen auf Zwift zum glühen. Für mich keine Option, draussen ist eben draussen. Wie will man da seinem Synonym als dreckiger Köter gerecht werden ? Also raus auf die Trails.... zunächst noch RiR (Regenjacke in Rucksack )







Dann hat ein Regentropfen tatsächlich seinen Weg auf mein Brillenglas gefunden. Sofort die Jacke raus und anziehen .... YEPIIIIIII





Aber sonst war mit Regen nicht viel, obwohl die Wolkenmacher in Grevenbroich&Co alles gaben





Und noch eine weitere Neuerung gab es zu verkünden. In der Garage des Köter Headquarters gibts kein Umwerfer mehr ! Dank tatkräftiger Unterstützung von @spitfire4 ( 10fach Kassette 10-46 für ein Riesenschnitzel ), Steigeisen ( 11-fach Kette für zwei Weizen ), @Toffee ( 11-fach Schaltwerk aus Bikemarkt ) und Chines bei Amazon ( 30er KB ) hab ich den Froschn auch auf 1 fach (1x10) umgerüstet. Das war technisch relativ einfach umzubauen, wobei man bei der Kombi aus verschiedenen Teilen die Schaltung schon recht penibel einstellen muss. Funktioniert aber einwandfrei 





Das war eine recht nette Sonntagsnachmittags Beschäftigung. Viele Wanderer getroffen, aber alle sehr entspannt. Scheint so das die Torfköpfe nur bei gutem Wetter unterwegs sind


----------



## H-P (28. September 2020)

Pah Regenjacke, ich dachte der Eifler fährt bei dem Wetter noch im Muskelshirt.💪


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Pah Regenjacke, ich dachte der Eifler fährt bei dem Wetter noch im Muskelshirt.💪



Ja normal schon, war aber günstig ... der Eifler ist ja auch geizig.


----------



## DocB (28. September 2020)

Ich schrub es bereits: Der Eifler hat keine Angst vor Regen, der Regen hat Angst vor dem Eifler.
Gilt auch für Kälte, Dreck, Duden, HauteCuisine


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2020)

*Rheinisch Karpadokien*

 Heute gings mit Freifahrt Hubigon nach Rheinisch Karpadokien




Es folgten ihm mit ihren einspurigen Trailgefährten das Steigeisen und der Robinator




Nach elendigem Gegenwind entschwanden sie dem Wind in den Wald. Dort gab es erste Hindernisse...




... manch einer keilte sich ein ...




... andere arbeiteten emotionslos ab !




Die Wegfindung war nicht immer ganz einfach. Die alten trails wollten erstmal wieder gefunden werden, die Holzmichel hatten einiges darniedergelegt




Als Entschädigung gab es immer wieder Panöma vom feinsten




Wer braucht schon die Alpen wenn man nach Rheinisch Karpadokien fahren kann




Zwischendrin mussten Stützen eingestellt werden ....




Und Mofas neu betankt werden 




Hin und wieder musste der ein oder andere Teilnehmer sein Fahrrad bei Seite legen um die schöne Landschaft zu geniessen




Bachquerungen haben wir auch gemacht ... das EBike wurde vorsichtigst durch Gewässer bewegt ... Föhn und Badewanne und so 




Immer wieder gabs herrlich herbstliche Trails




Da zeigte der Robinator sogar mal eine Emotion




Die drei Muskeltiere ... die Tage werden kürzer, die Schatten länger




Immer wieder ging`s hinauf ... zwischendrin gabs Trails für zweisurige Trailfahrgeräte, hier wieder einer für einspurige




Und schon wieder hinauf ... gewunden wie eine Achterbahn da verliert auch der beste Navigator die Orientierung. Nicht aber der zweitbeste Guide aus Kommern 




Und wieder hinab ! Steigeisen mit sein Langholztransport ...




.. und Robinator mit sein Gallopper. Man kann eigentlich mit Hardtails gar keine Trails befahren




Jetzt aber schnell nach Hause, der Planet fällt runter !




62km / 1350hm
Rheinisch Karpadokien kann was 👍​


----------



## gruener-Frosch (5. Oktober 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Rheinisch Karpadokien*
> 
> 
> Hin und wieder musste der ein oder andere Teilnehmer sein Fahrrad bei Seite legen um die schöne Landschaft zu geniessen
> ...


Kluge Entscheidung hier zu schieben, bei meiner letzen Berfahrung wurde mir mein Schaltwerk dort entrissen....🤬


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Kluge Entscheidung hier zu schieben, bei meiner letzen Berfahrung wurde mir mein Schaltwerk dort entrissen....🤬



Eigentlich wären wir alle drei gefahren wenn einer nicht ne Zwangspause eingelegt hätte 
Aber sehr diffuse Sache dort richtig
Musst du mal was aufräumen da ... in Gemünd am Kanzelweg lag auch ein Oschi quer


----------



## ML-RIDER (5. Oktober 2020)

der Robinator mit neuem Bike?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> der Robinator mit neuem Bike?



Den Galopper hat er schon länger, macht auch Geräusche wie jedes seiner Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (5. Oktober 2020)

"Rheinisch Karpadokien" ist


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... macht auch Geräusche wie jedes seiner Bikes





kennt man vom moped: was klappert geht nicht mehr fest


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. Oktober 2020)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> der Robinator mit neuem Bike?


Das nehm ich nur, wenn ich schnell aussehen will. Also nur schein statt sein. Weil es gibt bei mir ja nur ein Tempo: Vorwärts oder vorwärts.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. Oktober 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Den Galopper hat er schon länger, macht auch Geräusche wie jedes seiner Bikes


Wenn es keine Geräusche mehr macht,  ist doch Inspektion während der Tour angesagt.  Ist doch der einzige Grund, warum ich überhaupt noch mitfahre.


----------



## Pete04 (6. Oktober 2020)

Fein, fein - abber nitt immer auf die Langholzer druff - ett kommt der Tach da werden die Musketiere
kürzer unn die Tage länger!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> abber nitt immer auf die Langholzer druff


🤷‍♂️ 2 von 3 Köter finden Mobbing OK 
Wer bei uns mitfährt muss sowat aushalten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (7. Oktober 2020)

Besser Mobbing als gar kein sozialer Kontakt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Oktober 2020)

Jetz dauerts nich mehr lange dann geht nach Feierabend kaum was ohne Lampe 🔦😎
Aber ich find den Herbst trotzdem cool 😍




Eagle has landed 















😍🥰😍​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Oktober 2020)

* 1. Internationale Köter Kaffeefahrt  in Cochem *

Für heute wurde zur Kaffefahrt an der Mosel ausgerufen. Kaffefahrt ? Ja ... sowas müssen Köter auch können. Paar Läpsche anstiege verbinden paar nette Trailchen. Alles sehr geschmeidig .... Kaffeefahrt halt !
Los gings in Cochem am Bahnhof. Hier wurde emsig ausgeladen




Erstmal ein bisschen warmfahren, das war bitternötig bei 7°C ... gar nix mehr gewohnt nach sonem Sommer. Es  ging den geschmeidigen Anstieg die alte Poststrasse zum Wildpark hoch. Geschmeidig brachte der den Puls aus der Komfortzone und man musste mal in die Backen blasen.




Oben ist nicht immer oben, so mussten wir noch Serpentinen rauf um die nächste wackelige Angelegenheit zu erledigen. Oben gabs Panöma satt




Weiter unten Trail vom feinsten




Viel weiter unten gabs ein zischen ... und die Luft aus des Hubinators Hinterrad entwich. Kleiner gemeiner scharfkantiger Stein brachte ein 2cm Cut in die Lauffläche. Salami brachte nix also Schlauch rein




Und weiter .... äääh doch nicht. Des Robinators Hinterrad war nu Platt. Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit ? Hatte er mich zuvor noch mit klugen Ratschlägen überschüttet 




Wenig später buchsierten wir unsere Kadaver den nächsten geschmeidigen Anstieg hinauf, nach einem kleinen Stück Endertal ging`s auf einer Schweinepiste hinauf



Oben musste der ein oder ander doch eine Schweissperle verdrücken, der Robinator dämmelte das emotionslos ab




Aber das Panöööma oben .... 😍 ... entschädigte schon fast für alles




Hier noch ein Gruppenbild von unserer Kaffeefahrt




Dann hinein in den Trailspass. Leider auch ein wenig von Wildschweinen zerpflügt aber das meiste noch fahrbar




Teilweise rutschig wie nach dem Winter ... da möcht ich nich wissen wies hier wirklich nach dem Winter ist .... da braucht man dann wahrscheinlich ein mehrspuriges Trailfahrgerät




Fotoposerstelle gabs auch 😎




Nochmal in die Backen blasen denn es geht wieder die geschmeidige Poststrasse hinauf .. klar sone Kaffeefahrt an die Mosel ist so richtig chillig




Oben wieder typisches Mosel Panöma




Der Trail hinunter hielt die ein oder andere Stelle zum kuscheln bereit. Man sieht es ihm nicht an aber die Stufen hier waren richtig schön rutschig weil aus Holz 😳




Das Treppchen hier war schon griffiger ....




... wie man aber hier sehen kann ohne freien Auslauf 😲




Grössere Treppchen gabs auch ...Reinardinho meisterte sie mit maximaler Breitenausnutzung




Nach diesem Schankerl wechselte die Kaffefahrt die Moselseite ... von der Eifel auf den Hunsrück😉




Dort gabs nach sonem luschen Anstieg auf Teer 😉 seeeeher geschmeidige Trails.
Echt einer Kaffefahrt würdig







Wir befinden uns schon auf dem Apolloweg .... Apollo war in der Antike nicht nur als Gott des Lichtes bekannt sondern auch der sittlichen Reinheit und Mäßigung. Mässigen mussten sich die Kaffefahrer im folgenden auch ....




... denn es gab Mosel pur ... die Teilnehmer emotionslos ... gäähn ... schon 100 mal gesehen ...😉




... es gab herrliche Weinbergstrails ....




.... Panorama Trails ....




.... und mitten durch die Weinrebentrails ....




.... seht ihr die zwei roten Punkte ? 😎




Aber auch der schönste Trail ist irgendwann zu Ende. Wir mussten also nochmal ne Tasse Kaffe nachschenken. Diese gabs an der Hubertushöhe 😉 kleiner geschmeidiger Anstieg dorthin übrigends .... oben wie immer Panorama satt !




Der Sauerstoffmangel zeigte beim ein oder anderen schon Wirkung




Das altbekannte Trailchen durchs Märtscheltal war auch geschmeidig ... die Brücken waren auch kaum rutschig und die Tragepassage passte auch so richtig zu unserer Kaffefahrt 😁




An der Reichsburg war die Hölle los, wir suchten uns eine möglichst wenig frequentierte Abfahrt nach Cochem zurück wo unsere Kaffefahrt endete.




Eine grosse Abschlusseinkehr sparten wir uns jedoch ob der grossen Menschenmassen in Cochem und zogen dirket von dannen. Dennoch war der ein oder andere noch geflasht von den Panorama- und Traileindrücken sowie den 1500hm die wir geschmeidig auf 35km weggedrückt hatten. Wie gesagt .... alles seeeeehr gschmeidig hier an der Mosel 👍😉

Meinen Dank an die Mitfahrerin und Mitfahrer für diese Kurzweilige Tour !
Und Respekt ... wenn man bedenkt das wir ein durchschnittsalter von Ü50 hatten und keiner hat genölt ob der geschmeidigen Anstiege  sieht man mal wieder ... Trödde ned Schwaade ​


----------



## rlrider (11. Oktober 2020)

Sau geile geschmeidige Tour, mir hat schon lange nicht mehr so wenig weh getan in meinem Körper. Aufstehen heute morgen absolut gar kein Problem. Aber mal ganz im Ernst, das war ein richtig geiler Tag mit euch allen zusammen und ne richtig geile Tour. Danke Hubi, und danke an den Rest der Truppe.
Es war mir eine Ehre.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Oktober 2020)




----------



## zett3coupe (11. Oktober 2020)

Unsere Kaffeefahrt anne Mosel war goßes Kino, auch wenn Fahrskills bei mir teilweise nicht ausreichend vorhanden sind. Immer toll zu sehen, was wirklich geht, wenn man es kann. Respekt!

Ich wollte noch das einzige nur 5% steile, ne flache, Teilstück der durchaus chilligen Kaffeerunde nachschieben - da hatte ich sogar zeit AUF DEM BIKE ein Foto zu machen mit herrlichstem Blick auf die Reichsburg - ein typisches Kaffeefahrts-insta-pic.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2020)

1500hm auf 35km an der mosel - mit dem höhenprofil kannste sicher die dickste eiche sägen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Oktober 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 1500hm auf 35km an der mosel - mit dem höhenprofil kannste sicher die dickste eiche sägen



Kein Problem, gugsdu Sägeblatt:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Oktober 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


>



Hammer Vidscho Trailopi ... Danke


----------



## rlrider (11. Oktober 2020)

Hey son Video ist auch was feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Oktober 2020)

*KiAHRmes 2020*

Alles anders dieses Jahr, so auch die Kirmes. Die fällt nämlich aus weil wegen kennt ja jeder den kleinen Drecksack. Biken ist aber erlaubt und wenn in Komemrn schon nix los ist schauten wir ob nicht an der schönen Ahr ein paar Fahrgeschäfte geöffnet hatten.

Der Rekommandeur liess nicht lange bitten und rekrutierte junge Frauen & Männer zum mitreisen






Die Flaupelze wollten tatsächlich mit der Seilbahn fahren, die war aber ausser Betrieb






Tja .... alles JAMMERN NÜTZ NIX .... säht de Eefeler





Es musste Karusell gefahren werden





Hier der ... ein ganz verwegener ... der macht an nem Autoscooter in 30sec Motortausch





Auf zum nächsten Karusselllschje





Ein Manni im Anflug





Steigeisen hat am Kinderkarussel das rote Pferd rausgerissen





Gletschermann findet KiAHRmes gut ... 





Hier, der war früher einpeitscher auf der Schiffschaukel 





Ach ja der Autoscooter Hein .....hatten wir ja schon. Frag mich wo der seinen Chip mit Fuchsschwanz heute versteckt hatte





Dann noch die wilde Maus





Weitere Fotos vom Rummelplatz hab ich nicht gemacht 🤷‍♂️
Die Liste mit Fahrgeschäften wurde aber fleissig gefüllt ... Landskronen Schiffschaukel ... Ahrschteiger Düsenspirale ...NeunahrerSüdseewelle ...Lennartze Looping .... Winkelgassen Achterbahn ... Brückenkarusell ... Katzentower Freefall ... manchmal auch rückwääärts !

Man das war wieder fein. Nette Karusellbegleiter, super Trails. Panorama wenig, Temperatur auch wenig aber zum warmwerden waren ja die Überführungen zu den Karusellchen teilweise recht brauchbar. 

Ein Video zur daszu gibts auch:


----------



## Pete04 (17. Oktober 2020)

Da haut ER schon widder einen raus! unn sowatt von nett verpackt datt mers den bereits bezahlten
Tickets vom Kettenkarussel auffe Kümmeraner Kirmes keine Träne nachweint!
Großett Kino vom Barden - wie mers sterblich abber an die Wikileaks der Schiffschaukeleinpeitscher
drankommt... Janz großett Chapeau druff!


----------



## H-P (18. Oktober 2020)

KiAHRmes.

Da verlegt der Hubi einfach mal die Kirmes von Kommern an die Ahr und warum macht er das, 
weil er`s kann. 

Schöne Tour und nette Mitfahrer  ...die Ahr mal von einer anderen Seite gesehen und ein paar spannende neue und bekannte Trails gefahren.

Und ich sag noch, lieber Tennisarm statt Fuchsschwanz.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Oktober 2020)

* Wo die Geier einst kreisten *

Herbstferien, ein Tag frei. Da muss doch noch irgendwas auf der Festplatte schlummern ? Ah, da schlumemrt was. EIn Track von der Mosel in den Hunsrück hinein. Das sieht gut aus also ab aufs Smartphone damit und los gehts.
 Morgens um 08:30 Landung an der Mosel, die hinfahrt sah schonmal gut aus





Schnell das Bike ausgepackt und schon gehts in den ersten zarten 300hm Anstieg. Man sieht es ist herbstlich geworden, aber ich mag das




Oben konnte man dann die Höhen des Hunsrück sehen, also weiter hinein.


​ 
Schnell stand ich am EIngang zu wildromantischen Bachtälern


​ 
Hinunter führte ein Zuckertrailchen mit schönsten Kehren


​ 
Richtig fein war der, das war schonmal ein guter EIngang


​ 
Ausgespuckt hat er mich an einem Klösterchen


​ 
Dann ging`s hinein in die Bachtäler, mal romantisch breit wie hier ...


​ 
... mal schmalspurig wie hier


​ 
Manchmal gabs auch Hindernisse der besonderen Art




Dann unten drunter durch .. unter deutschlands längster Wäscheleine




Und weiter ... immer weiter durch das schöne Tal. Kaum jemand unterwegs, zumindest hier unten




Am Ende des Tals erklimm ich einen Hubbel an dessen Flanke ein Trailchen darnieder ging. Am Eingang kam mir ein Pärchen betagteren Alters entgegen "Kommen sie durch ich warte" rief ich, er:"Ne hier fahren sie nicht runter" - "Wieso ?" - "Ich bin hier der Wegewart und ich sage sie fahren hier nicht" .. nunja normal bin ich nicht der Typ der sowas vor Ort ausdiskutiert aber ich hab mch dann doch mal mit den Herrschaften unterhalten. Ich konnte ihn am Ende schon verstehen. Rausgerissene Blockstufen weils man sich halt den Weg "fahrbar" gemacht hat, abgerissene Beschilderung ( Bikeverbot ) und so weiter und so weiter, das übliche halt was man auch so auf unseren heimischen Trails sieht wenn Vollpfosten am Werk sind, Ich versicherte ihm das ich die Wegegegebenheiten imemr so annehme wie sie sind und ich mich an dei Trailrules halte. Ausserdem setze ich auch Wege instand und weiss was das für eine Arbeit ist. Damit hatte ich anscheinend einen Stein im Brett und man wünschte mir viel Spass, solle mich aber benehmen, was ich dann auch tat.




Die Bäume liess ich zum Beispiel stehen 😂




Aussichtspunkt dort war allerfeinst




Teilweise für Fortgeschrittene ... hier hab ich lieber mal kurz auf Fussbetrieb umgeschaltet war recht flutschig




Unten wieder mit Hindernissen der besonderen Art 😂




Dann wieder hinauf, ne ziemlich fiese Rampe. Die Wanderer mehrten sich zum quadrat, ich musste richtig sein. Die Rempe erledigte ist unter dem Staunen der Passanten, die haben anscheinend schon länger keinen Mountainbiker mit normalem Antrieb mehr gesehen 😉 Dann war ich oben und staunte nicht schlecht 😲😲😲 war anscheinend doch nicht der einzigste mit der Idee eine Hängebrücke könnte mal ganz lustig sein. Es sind Ferien ok, aber Kinder standen in der Schlange kaum ...




Nunja, war aber alles C19 Konform da, die meisten haben sich auf Abstand mit Maske angestellt und geduldig gewartet.Zur Zeit kann man die Brücke nur als EInbahnstrasse passieren, gerade Stunde von Sosdorf nach Mörsdorf, ungerade anders herum. 11:40 Uhr .. ok passt einigermassen, nach 30 Minuten Wartezeit 😨 ( man hat den Menschenmassen von der Mörsdorfer Seite extra Zeit gegeben weil dort so viele standen ) durften wir nach und nach auf die Brücke. Das dauerte nochmal 20 Minuten




Die eigentliche Gehzeit auf der Brücke betrug 10 Minuten




Auf der anderen Seite machte ich Fehler "Grande" ... ich wollte einen Trail hinab ins Tal den die Massen als Hin -oder Rückweg zur Brücke nutzten. Was für Menschenmassen. Zwar alle freundlich aber C19 Konform war das nicht. Ich hatte Die Maske mal vorsichtshalber an gelassen, ging ja bergab aber damit war ich einer von 10 würd ich mal behaupten. DIe Grosse Masse quetschte sich irgendwie aneinander vorbei, hatte was von Rummelplatz. Puh geschafft ,.... nix wie weg. War auch schnell erledigt dann, 500m von der Brücke weg hat man wieder seine Ruhe. In der nähe war der Forster Koppen, der sah Serpentinig aus. Ausser der Aussicht von oben war der aber nur im untersten drittel zu gebrauchen, 2/3 daovn war S5+ Klettersteig




Gemütlich dämmelte ich wieder das Tal hinaus, herrlich Menschenleer




Wieder zurück am Kloster




Als Rückweg nahm ich den Moselcamino




Seicht ansteigend zieht der sich hinauf zurück an die Mosel ...herrlich




Oben angekommen gabs herrlichstes Moselpanöma, die Abfahrt enttäuschte jedoch im oberen Teil. Eingezeichnet als Trail entpuppte sie sich zunächst als breite Wildschweinpiste, tja OSM ist auch nicht immer der Weisheit bester Schuss




Im weiteren wurde ich jedoch noch durch Panömatrail Bike&Hike entschädigt







Vieles war fahrbar und machte tierisch Laune




Manchmal war es aber auch so eng, steil oder schmal stufig das man Schieben musste. War aber ok, das gehört auch dazu wenn man unbekannte Trails entdeckt




Dann hatte mich der Startpunkt wieder, noch ein nettes Stückchen auf dem Moselsteig und dann war es wieder vorbei. 40km / 1200hm mit feinen Sachen bespickt




Abschliessend kann man sagen das es Landschaftlich und von den Trails ( ausser dem Transfer Brücke und dem Forster Kuppen ) eine feine Tour ist. Die Brücke muss man nicht zwingend nochmal haben, ich denke selbst ohne Corona wäre das nicht ihen gewesen. Menschenmassen halt. Muss man aber auch kein zweites mal im Leben machen, Brücke halt, gehste drüber biste an der anderen Seite .. schwankt bisschen das wars. Wahrscheinlich will das jeder einmal gesehen haben, dauert dann halt bis 84 Mio Deutsche durch sind 😂​


----------



## rlrider (21. Oktober 2020)

super feine Tour und echt tolle Bilder, habe deinen Ausflug gerade am PC genossen und konnte den Wald förmlich riechen 
Na da hast du gestern alles richtig gemacht!!


----------



## DocB (21. Oktober 2020)

Schön da in dem Vorgebirge zur Eifel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Oktober 2020)

rlrider schrieb:


> konnte den Wald förmlich riechen



Hoffe du hast nicht die Mufflons gerochen die ich im ersten Anstieg gesehen habe


----------



## H-P (21. Oktober 2020)

Nix für mich, Höhenangst und dann wackelt das Ding auch noch.😬


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Oktober 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Nix für mich, Höhenangst und dann wackelt das Ding auch noch.😬



Nur wenn ich hinter dir bin 
Möchte mal gern wissen wieviele Handys da schon im Wald versenkt wurden weil sie beim Selfie aus der Hand gerutscht sind 
Da lag auch ein Müll drunter sach ich Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (22. Oktober 2020)

Wenn wir es nicht mal schaffen, unseren Müll nicht in der Landschaft zu verteilen, dann sind die großen Ziele wie den Klimawandel abbremsen chancenlos. Ich sehe da wirklich schwarz. Wie gut, dass ich bald tot bin.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Oktober 2020)

7,5 Mrd Menschen ... eher 8 Mrd ... der Drops ist gelutscht.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Oktober 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich bald tot bin.


----------



## Pete04 (23. Oktober 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hammer Vidscho Trailopi ... Danke


Mann, Mann, Mann! Nach der Ansammlung von Aufstiegssequenzen (Max Pain) erssma duschen gegangen - ein Füllhorn von Umsetzungen - zweites Mal duschen... Minute 8 ff: Wenn Du nitt umsetzt hol ich den Robinator raus! Datt wirkt offensichtlich höchst effektiv! Dabei hat er doch weichen Kern...
(Weichen *Keks* würd' ich auch sagen wenn's so wär, bin mir für keine Tortur zu schad'!🍋)
Die Kameraführung iss tippi-toppi, da aber ganz dicken Daumen druff, vermutlich Brustgurt?
...und wo anfänglich Füllmaterial her mußte gibt's ab Minute 8+ akustisches 👍👎 - Zwerschfell, ick hör dir trappsen! Ein Hoch wer ein solch Perlchen im Kader hat, bei Tourbericht geht ja hier allet ausse Fugen,
vor Kamera: hohen Reschpekt! Film on, never give up, der Pete!

P.S.: der Regisseur hielt alle paar Minuten 'ne Art Plattfisch vor die Linse - diente datt der Reinigung?!


----------



## Deleted 124581 (25. Oktober 2020)

Falls es noch nicht bekannt ist, die Staumauer der Urfttalsperre ist bis zum 5.11 nicht passierbar.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Oktober 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Falls es noch nicht bekannt ist, die Staumauer der Urfttalsperre ist bis zum 5.11 nicht passierbar.



War tatsächlich noch nicht bekannt. Danke für den Hinweis 

Auf der NP Homepage schreiben die bis Mitte Dezember ... kann man also von Januar Februar ausgehen 








						Sicherheit geht vor: Weg über die Urftstaumauer im Nationalpark Eifel bis Jahresende gesperrt
					






					www.nationalpark-eifel.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (26. Oktober 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Falls es noch nicht bekannt ist, die Staumauer der Urfttalsperre ist bis zum 5.11 nicht passierbar.


Hab ich heute überprüft - is so


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2020)

* Herbstausfahrt in der Rureifel *

 Der Herbst .. da geh ich ja immer steil nä ! Stehe voll auf die bunte Blätterpracht. Wo kann man das schöner geniessen als bei uns in der schönen Eifel ? Gibs nix ! Also ab ...früh morgens raus in den Wald. Schon um 07:30 Uhr gings los heute .... da kann man den meisten Covidioten aus dem Weg gehen. 
Herrlichste Wälder 
... Sonnendurchflutet ...
 love it !

Muss euch aber jetzt leider sagen das ihr nicht mehr in die Rureifel fahren braucht, denn ich hab den ganzen Herbst da weginhaliert ! Njaaa !
















































​


----------



## Pete04 (31. Oktober 2020)

Ein Hopster vor dem Hörrn!


----------



## matzerium (1. November 2020)

nice!


----------



## rlrider (1. November 2020)

schon geil bei uns in der Eifel, oder


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2020)

Sowas von ... da wohnen wo andere Urlaub machen !

Aber mit Urlaub is ja jetzt erstmal vorbei ...ich brauch die kacke eh nich von mir aus könnte son Lockdown 10 Jahre dauern, ich käm auch so lange mit der Eifel klar  ... wenn das nich so scheisse für die Wirtschaft wär


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2020)

...das Leben in der Eifel war doch schon immer eine Art natürlicher Lockdown...


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sowas von ... da wohnen wo andere Urlaub machen !
> 
> Aber mit Urlaub is ja jetzt erstmal vorbei ...ich brauch die kacke eh nich von mir aus könnte son Lockdown 10 Jahre dauern, ich käm auch so lange mit der Eifel klar  ... wenn das nich so scheisse für die Wirtschaft wär


Schlimmer ist die Überschwemmung der Wälder mit wie nanntest du es noch gleich covid Idioten...


----------



## S-H-A (1. November 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist die Überschwemmung der Wälder mit wie nanntest du es noch gleich covid Idioten...


So schlimm wie im Frühjahr wird es nicht werden. Hoffentlich. Zu nass, zu kalt. Aber jetzt bin ich eh meist im dunkeln unterwegs und müsste das Elend nicht sehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...das Leben in der Eifel war doch schon immer eine Art natürlicher Lockdown...



Genau, Entschleunigung pur ! Wir kamen damals mit der Einführung von fliessend Wasser und Strom schon nahe an den Rande eines Burnouts 



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist die Überschwemmung der Wälder mit wie nanntest du es noch gleich covid Idioten...


Wird nicht so wie im März denke ich, immerhin regnet es im November, Dezember und Januar statistisch mehr. Da bleibt der gemeine Grosstadtaffe lieber im Beton, ausserdem shoppen geht ja auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (4. November 2020)

Schöne Bild, nur das Rad stört.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schöne Bild, nur das Rad stört.



Is leider ein MTB -und kein Romantikerforum 🤷‍♂️


----------



## S-H-A (4. November 2020)

Dieses Romantik? Kann man das essen?


----------



## Pete04 (5. November 2020)

Bis 30.11.2020 immerhin zum mitnehmen! Da wird Romantik dann Trailfrühstück...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. November 2020)

*Mittagspause*

Natürlich alles unter höchsten hygienischen Standards !
Der neueste Trend: Abstand & nonverbale Kommunikation 
... denn wer nicht spricht stösst auch keine Ärosole aus !





Der letzte Schnitt des Jahres ....





Endgeil !





Hier für Romantiksäue ... Bilder mit ohne Farrat










Irgendeiner muss ja immer aus der Rolle fallen .... aber absteigen wollte er partu NICHT !





Was für ein Farben -und Lichtschauspiel das war !





Nu aber schnell wieder ins Homeoffice ... 
die Sonne verschwindet und die Arbeit muss noch getan werden heute 





Wir waren der Meinung das war .....


----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. November 2020)

Welch schöne Mittagspause. Und die  non-verbale Kommunikation fällt uns ja nicht schwer, wir reden ja sowieso nicht miteinander. Einfach schön, diese Zweckgemeinschaft .

Doch Spass beiseite, ich bin  zwar aus der Rolle gefallen und NICHT abgestiegen, wäre mir aber nicht zu schade, dieses zu tun, wenn ich weiß,  dass ich es einfach  nicht schaffe. Darüber sollten so manche  Hinterradbremser und - viel schlimmer - neue Furchenshredderer mal nachdenken.
Wer das Tor nicht fahren kann, sollte es sein lassen und nicht abkürzen. Traurig zu sehen, wie in der letzten Zeit sich dieses technische Highlight durch den ein oder anderen "Geradeausfahrer" verändert hat und zerschrotet  wurde. Und die  anderen Technik-Schmankerl im räumlichen Umkres sind teils nicht besser.Da wundert es nicht, dass die dortigen Bewohner schlecht auf die Spezies MTB zu sprechen sind. Aber wenn einige meinen, sie müssten ihre Touren bei Komoot, Strava o.ä. posten um zu zeigen wie groß ihrer oder ihre ist,  wird sich das wohl nicht mehr ändern. Gerade in der Zeit von Corona, wo viele die Natur für sich neu entdecken und mit Hilfe der o.a. technischen Hilfsmittel die MTB-tour mal "nachfahren". Und  mitnichten sind es nicht nur die E-Biker,  sondern auch die Bio´s. Die  E-Biker  kommen nur mittlerweile dank Unterstützung dahin, wo sie vorher noch nicht mal von geträumt haben, dieses mit dem Fahrrad zu sehen.

So. Nun aber genug 

Die, an die es geht, interessiert es sowieso nicht.  Die, die  mir zustimmen, sind sowieso meiner Meinung.


----------



## H-P (6. November 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Welch schöne Mittagspause. Und die  non-verbale Kommunikation fällt uns ja nicht schwer, wir reden ja sowieso nicht miteinander. Einfach schön, diese Zweckgemeinschaft .
> 
> Doch Spass beiseite, ich bin  zwar aus der Rolle gefallen und NICHT abgestiegen, wäre mir aber nicht zu schade, dieses zu tun, wenn ich weiß,  dass ich es einfach  nicht schaffe. Darüber sollten so manche  Hinterradbremser und - viel schlimmer - neue Furchenshredderer mal nachdenken.
> Wer das Tor nicht fahren kann, sollte es sein lassen und nicht abkürzen. Traurig zu sehen, wie in der letzten Zeit sich dieses technische Highlight durch den ein oder anderen "Geradeausfahrer" verändert hat und zerschrotet  wurde. Und die  anderen Technik-Schmankerl im räumlichen Umkres sind teils nicht besser.Da wundert es nicht, dass die dortigen Bewohner schlecht auf die Spezies MTB zu sprechen sind. Aber wenn einige meinen, sie müssten ihre Touren bei Komoot, Strava o.ä. posten um zu zeigen wie groß ihrer oder ihre ist,  wird sich das wohl nicht mehr ändern. Gerade in der Zeit von Corona, wo viele die Natur für sich neu entdecken und mit Hilfe der o.a. technischen Hilfsmittel die MTB-tour mal "nachfahren". Und  mitnichten sind es nicht nur die E-Biker,  sondern auch die Bio´s. Die  E-Biker  kommen nur mittlerweile dank Unterstützung dahin, wo sie vorher noch nicht mal von geträumt haben, dieses mit dem Fahrrad zu sehen.
> ...



Das kommt davon wenn man beim biken nicht reden darf.


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Das kommt davon wenn man beim biken nicht reden darf.




wie habe ich das hier mal von @bibi1952 oder so gelesen - eine "ruhige tour" wird so schnell gefahren, daß zum reden keine luft bleibt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. November 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Das kommt davon wenn man beim biken nicht reden darf.



Siehste mal was ich immer mitmachen muss wenn er reden darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. November 2020)

Janz klar: Robinale Ligure - die Ecke kennisch!



Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Die, an die es geht, interessiert es sowieso nicht. Die, die mir zustimmen, sind sowieso meiner Meinung.



In trauter Jewissheit, deine Föttchesföhler! Auf uns kannste bauen.... (Poppeskriecher wollt' ich vermeiden)


----------



## bibi1952 (6. November 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wie habe ich das hier mal von @bibi1952 oder so gelesen - eine "ruhige tour" wird so schnell gefahren, daß zum reden keine luft bleibt...


Das war früher. 😪
Jetzt geht das nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2020)

Heute hat man Dank Mofa genug Luft zum quatschen 😉
Und wenns zu viel wird kann man mal die Füsse über den Lenker werfen und sich mit den Knien die Ohren zu halten😀


----------



## H-P (7. November 2020)

Früher war alles besser, die Mofas waren lauter.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. November 2020)

Und schnellllllĺllllllllller.   
Je nach montierter Teile vom Cycleshop


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2020)

Heute brauchste nur noch chippen ... scheiss neue Technik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (7. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Heute brauchste nur noch chippen ... scheiss neue Technik !



Jo, voll langweilig. 
🤪😉
Wie geil war das, mit der Feile die Ein- und Auslasskanäle aufzufeilen. 👍😁😉


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2020)

Oh ja ... Schwimmernadel umhängen, Luftfilter gegen Nylonstrumpf ersetzt, Krümmer aus dickerem Rohr selbst gebraten, geritzelt usw usw ... da brauchte man gar nicht nach Holland und das Ding lief schon Tachoende.
Und die Sherrifs konnten sich ihre Begeisterung nur schwer verkneifen als ich die Mängelkarte bekommen habe


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oh ja ... Schwimmernadel umhängen, Luftfilter gegen Nylonstrumpf ersetzt, Krümmer aus dickerem Rohr selbst gebraten, geritzelt usw usw ... da brauchte man gar nicht nach Holland und das Ding lief schon Tachoende.
> Und die Sherrifs konnten sich ihre Begeisterung nur schwer verkneifen als ich die Mängelkarte bekommen habe



Na bestens, da kennt sich jemand aus.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oh ja ... Schwimmernadel umhängen, Luftfilter gegen Nylonstrumpf ersetzt, Krümmer aus dickerem Rohr selbst gebraten, geritzelt usw usw ... da brauchte man gar nicht nach Holland und das Ding lief schon Tachoende.
> Und die Sherrifs konnten sich ihre Begeisterung nur schwer verkneifen als ich die Mängelkarte bekommen habe



Joooo   Ich hatte nen 70ccm von Polini mit Rennkolben, 20er Mikuni Vergaser, Auspuff von ner KS 50 etc. Meine ZD25 damals hatte über 10PS und ging wie Hölle. Bis die Rennleitung die einkassierte 🤦‍♂️So um die 90 km/h und das mit Trommelbremsen. Heute fahre ich 203 Scheibe am Mounty


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. November 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Joooo   Ich hatte nen 70ccm von Polini mit Rennkolben, 20er Mikuni Vergaser, Auspuff von ner KS 50 etc. Meine ZD25 damals hatte über 10PS und ging wie Hölle. Bis die Rennleitung die einkassierte 🤦‍♂️So um die 90 km/h und das mit Trommelbremsen. Heute fahre ich 203 Scheibe am Mounty



Jo, so ähnlich hatte ich es auch.
Ne Kreidler-Flory 3 Gang Handschaltung. 
Mit großem "Moped-Zylinder", Vergaser vom Moped (mit original Stempelung) , P3 Krümmer und Rennbirne sowie kleinem Ritzel aus Holland lief das Dingen auch 95 Sachen, bis ich irgendwann nicht bemerkte, dass die damals noch grünen Jungs hinter mir waren. 

Glaube aber wir schweifen hier ab.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Jo, so ähnlich hatte ich es auch.
> Ne Kreidler-Flory 3 Gang Handschaltung.
> Mit großem "Moped-Zylinder", Vergaser vom Moped (mit original Stempelung) , P3 Krümmer und Rennbirne sowie kleinem Ritzel aus Holland lief das Dingen auch 95 Sachen, bis ich irgendwann nicht bemerkte, dass die damals noch grünen Jungs hinter mir waren.
> 
> Glaube aber wir schweifen hier ab.



Alles gut  hier darf man auch mal Benzin quatschen 
Mach das heute mal ... früher hat das keine Sau interessiert, heute kriegste ne Zigarre angemacht die qualmt bis Arizona !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2020)

* Into da Ränschahzone *

 Eigentlich wollt ich heute nochmal bei ner längeren Gravelrunde den Herbst inhalieren .... aber 1km hinter dem Ortsschild ging`s "PLING PLOING" und ne Speiche war futsch. Rad schlif zwar nicht an der Gabel aber so ne Runde drehen wollte ich dann auch nicht mit dem geeier. Also schnell umsatteln .. da ich schonmal klickschuhe an hatte nah ich also die Heidi aus dem Stall.

Ist zwar erst halb acht am Sonntag aber sputen wollte ich mich trotzdem. Dank dem zweiten Lock Down wird die Eiflel nämlich gerade von Menschen geflutet die merken das ein #citylife in der #cityofdreams bei sowas doch schnell mal öde wird. Deswegen parken die die #eifel voll um #instapics von #awesomnepeople und #purenature zu machen. Verhalten sich dabei wie #schweineimweltall !!!!!!

Normal müsste man jedem von diesen "Ich habe die Natur für mich entdeckt Menschen" ne dicke Sylvesterrakete in den allerwerstesten schieben und zusammen mit dem Müll den sie hinterlassen zum Mond knallen. Es war schon beim ersten Lockdown so und jetzt geht die scheisse schon wieder los ..."NEHMT EUREN SCHEISS MÜLL WIEDER MIT NACH HAUSE IHR COVIDIOTEN!"

So nu hab ich wieder Normalpuls ... kann losgehen ... schön entspannt in den Wald gedämmelt und da wo die Ränschahs wohnen paar nette Trailchen mitgenommen. Liebliches Wetter, bunte Blätter so dämmelt es sich gut ... am Ende hatte ich einige Trailchen, 60km und 1200hm gesammelt. Fein war das ... guter Gravelersatz ! 

Love it .. Sonnenaufgang find ich Spitze !




Um acht am Bach .. da is de Welt noch in Ordnung !




Schon klar ihr Nationalparkträumer




Vollökölogischer BONKER 😅




Wenn das Heck wiedermal das Vorderrad überholen will ...




Nix los ... und kalt wars unten in den Tälern




Panööööma !




Trailchen ... schlägt sich wacker die Heidi !




Da hinten irgendwo da liegt Boris der schreckliche noch in seinem Bettchen und träumt von Schnellladegeräten und Batteriebooster 😉




Angenehm mild wars oben




Nu aber nach Hause ...


​


----------



## sibu (8. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Normal müsste man jedem von diesen "Ich habe die Natur für mich entdeckt Menschen" ne dicke Sylvesterrakete in den allerwerstesten schieben und zusammen mit dem Müll den sie hinterlassen zum Mond knallen. Es war schon beim ersten Lockdown so und jetzt geht die scheisse schon wieder los ..."NEHMT EUREN SCHEISS MÜLL WIEDER MIT NACH HAUSE IHR COVIDIOTEN!"​


Das ist leider keine eifler Spezialität, auch die Pfälzer können nur an den Symptomen arbeiten.

PS: Auch im Ennert und Siebengebirge war es heute propevoll, aber ich habe Frau sibu etwas südlich davon einen Hometrail (ok, wir waren zu Fuß unterwegs) gezeigt, auf dem uns eine Stunde lang nur ein Wanderer entgegenkam und das einzige, was im Wald lag, waren Esskastanien.
​


----------



## DocB (8. November 2020)

supi Bericht und Respekt, bei der Kälte in alle Herrjottsfrühe nach Draußen..!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> supi Bericht und Respekt, bei der Kälte in alle Herrjottsfrühe nach Draußen..!



Hab ne dicke Isolierschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (9. November 2020)

Biopren by schraeg... Gibt es auch von DocB - anderer Handelsname


----------



## Deleted 124581 (9. November 2020)

War gestern um Mayschoß herrum mit dem Alugestrüpp unterwegs....
Obwohl wie immer kurz nach Sonnenaufgang, so gegen 1/2 Acht ab Kalenborner Höhe von Bonn kommend losgeradelt,fuchtelten schon beim ersten DH mir die ersten Wanderer in die Speichen,so früh im Herbst/Winter gab's das noch nie... keine Missverständnisse, natürlich dürfen die Wanderer....
um den störenden Massen zu entgehen funktioniert dank Covid auch diese Strategie nicht mehr....im 7G fahr ich mittlerweile mit Flakscheinwerfer im Dunkeln los.


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2020)

schonmal probiert, spät nachmittags / abends zu fahren? hat für mich immer gut funktioniert. 
im sommer zb. erst abends um 6 oder gar 8uhr los, wenns bis fast 22.30 hell ist. licht brauchste natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> schonmal probiert, spät nachmittags / abends zu fahren? hat für mich immer gut funktioniert.
> im sommer zb. erst abends um 6 oder gar 8uhr los, wenns bis fast 22.30 hell ist. licht brauchste natürlich trotzdem.



Jepp, funktioniert im Sommer auch gut ab 17 Uhr aber momentan wos da schon fast dunkel ist eher nicht. Wenn ich son Touürschjen mache will ich ja auch was sehen, sonst könnt ich ja auch direkt zwiften


----------



## sibu (9. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jepp, funktioniert im Sommer auch gut ab 17 Uhr aber momentan wos da schon fast dunkel ist eher nicht. Wenn ich son Touürschjen mache will ich ja auch was sehen, sonst könnt ich ja auch direkt zwiften


Da bietet die Landschaft auch im Dunkeln einiges, was Zwift nicht kann: Der Geruch in der Nähe einer frischen Wildschweinsuhle, das Quieken der Frischlinge, die sich der Bache folgend ins Unterholz verziehen (hoffentlich), das Heulen der einsamen Wölfe, das Pieksen des Graupelschauers im Gesicht. Auch der Winter hat seinen Reiz. Und in drei Wochen ist wieder Vollmond: Da brauchen Eifler kein Licht, um den Werwolf im dunklen Wald zu suchen.


----------



## S-H-A (9. November 2020)

Aus dem dunklen Wald heraus, von oben auf die beleuchtete Zivilisation zu schauen, hat auch was. So schlimm ist das im dunkeln gar nicht. Besser als nix.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (9. November 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> schonmal probiert, spät nachmittags / abends zu fahren? hat für mich immer gut funktioniert.
> im sommer zb. erst abends um 6 oder gar 8uhr los, wenns bis fast 22.30 hell ist. licht brauchste natürlich trotzdem.


Das war auch ne Möglichkeit, seinerzeit konnte man die Uhr nach stellen,so zwei Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang leerte sich das 7G wie nach Filmschluss im Kino, klappt aktuell auch nicht mehr sicher, und ich hab auf plötzlich auftauchende Wanderer,Förster und Vierbeiner bei km/h max keinen Bedarf.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (9. November 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Aus dem dunklen Wald heraus, von oben auf die beleuchtete Zivilisation zu schauen, hat auch was. So schlimm ist das im dunkeln gar nicht. Besser als nix.


Eigentlich will ich dem Getier seine Ruhe lassen, aber wie geschrieben wird's wohl nicht anders gehen.....gilt im übrigen auch für Hotspots in der Eifel, zum Bleistift Nationalpark Eifel Dreiborner Höhe und Umgebung wird es immer schwieriger den Rangern auszuweichen.


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Und in drei Wochen ist wieder Vollmond: Da brauchen Eifler kein Licht...




am besten kommt mondlicht wenn schnee liegt. da brauchste dann im wald nachts wirklich keine lampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (9. November 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> am besten kommt mondlicht wenn schnee liegt. da brauchste dann im wald nachts wirklich keine lampe


Bei Schnee muss man nachts fahren, sonst wird man schneeblind:





Ist zwar Off-Thread, da im Siebengebirge und nicht von Hubi aus der Eifel, aber gar nicht so lange her: März 2018.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2020)

Och ne, am Wochenende will ich was sehen. Da ich eh senile Bettflucht habe nutze ich da lieber die Morgenstunden. Jetzt im Winter fahr ich dann auch schonmal mit ner kleinen Funzel eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang los. Mir geht dann jedesmal einer flitzen den Sonnenaufgang an nem Aussichtspunkt oder so zuzuschauen ... love it. 

Da hätt ich am Wochenende im dunkeln kein Bock. Hin und wieder ist das mit Funzel in der Ruhe im Wald auch ganz nett, aber das lieber unter der Woche


----------



## sibu (9. November 2020)

Ok, am Wochenende darf es bei Tageslicht sein, aber auf dem Heimweg nach der Arbeit sieht es jetzt eher so aus:




So viel Licht gibt es in der Eifel nachts natürlich nicht ...


----------



## gruener-Frosch (9. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> .....gilt im übrigen auch für Hotspots in der Eifel, zum Bleistift Nationalpark Eifel Dreiborner Höhe und Umgebung wird es immer schwieriger den Rangern auszuweichen.


Habsch heute noch getroffen, war aber zufällig aufm offiziellen Radweg


----------



## gruener-Frosch (9. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Da bietet die Landschaft auch im Dunkeln einiges, was Zwift nicht kann: Der Geruch in der Nähe einer frischen Wildschweinsuhle, das Quieken der Frischlinge, die sich der Bache folgend ins Unterholz verziehen (hoffentlich), das Heulen der einsamen Wölfe, das Pieksen des Graupelschauers im Gesicht. Auch der Winter hat seinen Reiz. Und in drei Wochen ist wieder Vollmond: Da brauchen Eifler kein Licht, um den Werwolf im dunklen Wald zu suchen.


Hab ich früher auch öfters gemacht, son Nightride, mach ich wegen dem Wild nicht mehr.... wann haben die mal Ruhe bei den Massen an People....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Bleistift Nationalpark Eifel Dreiborner Höhe und Umgebung wird es immer schwieriger den Rangern auszuweichen.



Auch der liegt manchmal morgens länger im Bettchen 



gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Hab ich früher auch öfters gemacht, son Nightride, mach ich wegen dem Wild nicht mehr.... wann haben die mal Ruhe bei den Massen an People....



Was meinste was das das Wild da oben interessiert ? Sowieso dank NP überpopulation. Denke die haben sich das die letzten Jahrzehnte schon längst dran gewöhnt. Es sind ja auch keine Massen die Abends mal ne Runde drehen, und das mit dem Tod durch Flucht wird in den heutigen milden Winter wahrscheinlich auch immer weniger. Ich denke du machst das eh aus anderen Gründen nicht mehr ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (10. November 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Bei Schnee muss man nachts fahren, sonst wird man schneeblind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Icespiker über so'n Eìsweg und es kratzt und schürft, wie lang ist's her...
Irgendwann Ende des 19sten Jahrhundert, um die Hohe Acht rum.....


----------



## gruener-Frosch (10. November 2020)

davon ab dass ich keine Lust mehr habe, im Dunklen loszufahren. Wenn man wie jetzt zuletzt ein paar mal auf dem Heimweg ins Dunkle kommt, da ist schon viel mehr Wild zu sehen als Nachmittags, welches flüchtet.. Aber ist jetzt nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> davon ab dass ich keine Lust mehr habe, im Dunklen loszufahren. Wenn man wie jetzt zuletzt ein paar mal auf dem Heimweg ins Dunkle kommt, da ist schon viel mehr Wild zu sehen als Nachmittags, welches flüchtet.. Aber ist jetzt nicht so dramatisch.



Wer vor Dir flüchtet ist wirklich ne Pussy


----------



## sibu (10. November 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Mit Icespiker über so'n Eìsweg und es kratzt und schürft, wie lang ist's her...
> Irgendwann Ende des 19sten Jahrhundert, um die Hohe Acht rum.....


Wie geschrieben:  Anfang März(!) 2018. Und nicht auf der Hohen Acht, sondern auf 300 m Höhe im Siebengebirge. So weit weg ist der Winter nicht. Mit den Schneebildern, die @schraeg uns aus seiner lebendigen Erinnerung aus der Eifel liefern könnte, kann das natürlich nicht mithalten.

Zum Wild: Das hat sich hier zumindest an die Nightrider gewöhnt. Wildschweine sind wegen der großen Rodungen im Moment etwas abgetaucht, aber davor haben sie schon festgestellt, dass sie die Herren im Wald sind. Rehe lassen einen in 5 m Abstand vorbeifahren. Sogar der Feldhase springt nur noch 15 m zur Seite und schaut dann zurück, ob man ihm folgt. Wobei die


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2020)

Geht, wohne ja in Kommern das ist jetzt auch nicht so hoch. Hohe 8 und so ist da nochmal andere Nummer.
Kann mich aber noch sehr lebhaft erinnern als ich so 6 war und bei der Oma gepennt hatte das wir am anderen Tage die Türe öffneten und dort erstmal 1m Schnee lag. Das war ein heiden Spass sich seine "Kanäle" zu scheppen ...

Aus der Erinnerung heraus war 2010 das schneereichste Jahr der letzten jahre hier, da hatten wie hier und da über 30cm





Aber die letzten Jahre nur Tageweise mal paar cm und meist 1-2 tage später wieder braune Pampe





Eigentlich fänd ich das mal wieder rehct erfrischend sone richtig schöne Schneetour bei Kaiserwetter hat ja auch was


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. November 2020)

Jo, so ne Wintertour mit Spikes hatte auch immer was cooles.
   
Die Gesichter der Wanderer, die einen vor dieser "Gemeinen Eisfläche" warnten, und du dann locker flockig drüber geradelt bist.  Unbezahlbar.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. November 2020)

Spikes braucht kein Mensch


----------



## sibu (10. November 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Spikes braucht kein Mensch


Doch, aber nur wenn kein Schnee liegt   . Schau mal auf mein Profilbild oder das Märzbild weiter oben.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. November 2020)

Ich weiss pures Eis. Aber selbst da greifen die fetten 4,8er Maxxis ganz gut


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2020)

Weichflöten .... Spikes ... Fatbikes ... alles mumpitz ! 
Alberto Tomba sagte einst schon "Nach Eis kommt Schnee" .... Arschbacken locker lassen und abrollen ihr Angsthasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> und du dann locker flockig drüber geradelt bist.



Ich hoffe über die Eisfläche und nicht über die Wanderer


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe über die Eisfläche und nicht über die Wanderer



Beides ???


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Beides ???




mal wieder klar, mountenbiker, die suv-fahrer der spazierwege


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. November 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> mal wieder klar, mountenbiker, die suv-fahrer der spazierwege



Ne ne, glaube du hast die ganzen Smilies falsch interpretiert.
Gibt sicherlich wenige Mountainbiker, die so viel Rücksicht nehmen wie ich. Und das ist absolut nicht ironisch gemeint.
Meine Räder haben alle eine deutlich hörbare Klingel, und ich bedanke mich '"immer", wenn der Wanderer mich durch lässt.
So habe ich in Tat bisher sehr sehr wenige doofe Situationen erleben müssen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2020)

Der will nur zanGen


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der will nur zanGen



Na, nicht das ich das auch mache.


----------



## H-P (12. November 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ne ne, glaube du hast die ganzen Smilies falsch interpretiert.
> Gibt sicherlich wenige Mountainbiker, die so viel Rücksicht nehmen wie ich. Und das ist absolut nicht ironisch gemeint.
> Meine Räder haben alle eine deutlich hörbare Klingel, und ich bedanke mich '"immer", wenn der Wanderer mich durch lässt.
> So habe ich in Tat bisher sehr sehr wenige doofe Situationen erleben müssen.



Brauche keine Klingel, habe einen Cholerikerausweis.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2020)

* DonnAHRstags F**eier**A**bend**T**our*

Schön die letzten Stunden Sonne am Tage ausgenutzt




Herrlicher Panömatrail




Wenn man obe is ....




... muss ma wieder nunder fahrn




Sonne geniessen bei den Auffahrten




Panoramablicke bei den Abfahrten




love it !




Im Gelände am Geländer lang




Däm Jupp ens jode ovend jesaht




Mannitrail macht Spass .... eine Treppe habe ich aber wieder gekniffen




Nu aber nach Hause ... de Engelche sin at am Backe !



Geilomat ... 22km / 900hm


Danke Manni für inspiration  ​


----------



## DocB (13. November 2020)

Sag mal, wie viel Räder hast Du eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2020)

Wer ich ? 
3 Stück ....
1. Radon Slide Carbon 650 aka Klütten Kalle
2. Radon Slide 150 aka Froschn
3. Koga Colmaro Gravel aka Rommel

Nr. 4 wäre noch Cube Hardtail LTD 29 ... aka Heidi ...das gehört aber meiner Frau


----------



## delphi1507 (13. November 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Jo, so ne Wintertour mit Spikes hatte auch immer was cooles.
> 
> Die Gesichter der Wanderer, die einen vor dieser "Gemeinen Eisfläche" warnten, und du dann locker flockig drüber geradelt bist.  Unbezahlbar.


Das hatte ich zu letzt Mal zu Fuß... Eisregen alle versuchen in der Nachbarschaft zu streuen und rutschen sich einen zurecht... Moment du hast dich da noch Steigeisen im Keller... Wanderschuhe an Steigeisen drauf und munter draußen den Hügel rauf und runter gerannt die Gesichter unbezahlbar...


----------



## Pete04 (13. November 2020)

Von aus Kleinstädten in Landflucht verfallende Bewohners sei hier um Verzeihung gebeten...
Da mers abber vom Hörrn Antwerpes nur gefühlte 5 Reblinge inne Kölner Innenstadt geerbt haben...




gibbet für datt "Alle-Farben-Schautanzen" im Tal mit Ahr wenig Ersatz - während auf dem Rotweinwanderweg
scheinbar versucht wurde Menschenkette zu bilden gab's nette Alternativen unterhalb (die Peoples rechts
wurden reinkopiert damit der Autor Schmähungen entging...) Abber mal Fazit: mit ohne Bike wird's langsam
kalt auffe Trails; die Stimmung fängt an zu wackeln und die frohgelaunten Naturbesucher werden rarer...
macht schon watt mitte Gesellschaft, gefühlt iss "Mufflon-Anteil" (...watt macht der frohgelaunte Penner
auf meinem Freizeitprodukt?!) meanwhile bei 2/3 angelangt...Make jute Laune great again 
gegen Popelisten unn sonstige Nasenbohrers! Da seh' ich doch glatt dem Hubi seine Kapriolen nach...
eben noch bei Steffi unn dann mitte Heidi durch ett Jemüse....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Von aus Kleinstädten in Landflucht verfallende Bewohners sei hier um Verzeihung gebeten...
> Da mers abber vom Hörrn Antwerpes nur gefühlte 5 Reblinge inne Kölner Innenstadt geerbt haben...
> Anhang anzeigen 1149884
> gibbet für datt "Alle-Farben-Schautanzen" im Tal mit Ahr wenig Ersatz - während auf dem Rotweinwanderweg
> ...



Der Anteil an jut jelaunte "Müll in de Wald knaller" is auch mit zu verachten unter der LD Flüchtlinge...sin zwar nit alle aber et wird wieder mehr ... da wir MSK Kommern nach Ablauf von LD2 wieder ausrücken müssen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2020)

* K**n**ALL**hart **- Die Kall von der Mündung bis zur Quelle *

 War nochmal Zeit den Herbst so richtig wegzuinhalieren bevor es ungemütlich wird. Glaubt man den Prognosen dann war das wohl die letzte Tour für dieses Jahr mit Sommerschuhen. Mal sehen .....
Für heute hatte ich mir ein längeres Ründchen rausgepickt. Damit das Familienkompatibel bleibt wurde um kurz nach 7 Uhr das Spektakel eröffnet




Nach ein wenig bolzerei über weiderliche Feldwege bin ich in der Pfalz angekommen ... eh Nideggen meint ich. Komischerweise hat Herr Beaufort gemeit immer wenn der Ind von vorne kommt mit Stärke 7 zu blasen und von hinten mit Stäre 1 ... so werden Herr Beaufort und ich keine Freunde. Aber will nich jammern, Unterstützung brauchen andere bin noch zu jung.







Hinab wurde ein wenig getrailt ... aber nich zu wild will ja nix kaputt machen




Weiter erstmal trailig an der Rur




Da ... die Kall ...paar Meter weiter von der Brücke da hinten mündet sie in die Rur bei Zerkall ... vielleicht kommt Zerkall ja von Kall zerteilen ...man weiss es nicht




Dann öffnet sich das Tal mit seiner vollen weite ... das kennen viele Biker hier in der Gegend




Wird aber auch immer mal wieder verschlungen so wie hier nähe Mestrenger Mühle




Ziemlich in der Mitte liegt Simonskall, das kennen auch viele Biker mittlerweile weil es da den Bikepark Hürtgenwald gibt. Der ist imemr noch wegen C19 geschlossen ... machste nix wennse kein Lift has !😔
Der Nepomuk auf der Brücke zeigt mit einem Finger vor dem Mund das er sein Geheimnis nicht verrät. Ich glaube ja eher er will und sagen "HAMULL - Haltet Das Maul Und Leidet Lautlos" ... genau ... jammern bringt nix. Mir geht das gejammer um Party, Urlaub und die Rotzbremse auf den Sack. Man sollte lieber mal schauen was man noch darf statt dem Beachtung zu schenken was man nicht mehr darf.




Ab hier wird die Kall auch rauher, wilder ... man merkt das man sich Belgien nähert ... dem Land der Wuzzele un Waggesse




Ziemlich weit oben wird die Kall dann mal ganz schön breit .... durch die Kalltalsperre. Hier laufen Mufflons rum .. hab aber keine gesehen sind bestimmt noch am schlafen ... oder wieder !




Ausgang von der Kalltalsperre gibs am Kaiserfelsen ... warum der wohl so heisst ?




So weiter geht`s ich muss die Kall kurz verlassen ich muss durch Simmerath ... das ist jetzt kein touristisches Highlight deswegen keine Bilder ... aber daneben da gibs ein schmankerl was ich schon lange nicht mehr befahren habe. Dort gibs den Westwallwanderweg ... da kannste Kilometerlang auf nem 50cm Betonkstreifen dängeln. Ist jetzt fahrtechnisch nicht schwierig dennoch muss man aufpassen das man nicht links runterkachelt, sind schon 1-2m teilweise. Da kriegste auf Dauer auch einen voll an der Murmel .. also weit vorraus schauen










Fein ... dahinter steuer ich wieder ein Trailchen an ... neben der Vennbahn läuft ein Trampelpfad, wieso also soll man da die breite Piste nutzen. Ganz einfach, damit man sich auf den schweineglatten Holzprofilen nicht auf die Murmel legt ... Donnerkeil waren die glatt 😂




So endlich auf der Rennbahn ... eh Vennbahn ... da hinten am Horizont zwei Punkte .. Mofaheinis ... mit dem Gravel dankbare Windschattenspender




Dann hab ich es geschafft. Die Quelle der Kall .... sie liegt total unspektakulöör im Gebüsch hinter der alten Bahnhaltestelle von Konzen ... nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Frontalauswurf beim Menschen. Schade, hätte mir ne Blaskapelle und Bierwagen gewünscht aber ist ja LockDown .. wie war das mit dem jammern ? 😂




Es kann also nach Hause gehn. Das geht zunächst durch das herrliche Tiefenbachtal ... was ein geiler Abschnitt ... eigentlich im nachinein betrachtet das beste an der ganzen Tour.




Auch hier findet man immer wieder Erinnerungen an den WW.2 ... 700mal schlimmer als das was momentan abgeht .... hier starben 22. US-Soldaten in einem Stollen bei einem Angriff ... übel 😕 Es gibt Paten die diese gedenkstätte in Schuss halten ... darf man nie vergessen wa damals passierte ... schon alleine wegen der ganzen armen Menschen die dabei drauf gingen 😟




Etwas weiter komme ich an der privaten Ferienwohnung der Prominenz aus Hollywood vorbei ... Batman war aber nicht zu Hause, hat keiner aufgemacht




Hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich den Abschnitt von Simmerath bis Einruhr endgeil finde ?




Da muss ich erstmal in der Sonne ein Päuschen machen ....




... nicht zuletzt wegen dem endgeilen 360° Panorama




Runter versuchte ich mich mit dem Gravel mal an Serpentinchen ... klappt so Semi irgendwie hab ich da keinen guten Stand und was beim umsetzen stört ist das der Fuss vorne ans Vorderrad anstösst. Mit Pedale vertikal ist das ungewohnt für mich ... aber egal muss man auch mal probieren ... ich hab übrigends nicht vor Angst in die Hose gemacht 😎




Unten in Einruhr gehts am Ufer entlang ... die Wanderer mehren sich aber noch alles im grünen Bereich.




Auch schön da ...




Dann kam der ultimative Wandersmannslalom ... das hätte ich erhlich gesagt Vormittags so nicht erwartet und wenn ich das geahnt hätte was mir ab Paulushof bis Gemünd für Menschenmassen vors Rad laufen werde hätte ich die Tour anders geplant. Ich weiss nicht weiviele es waren .. aber geschätzt locker über 500 Leute die ich auf dem Radweg bis Gemünd umkurven musste ... was ein Massenauflauf. Aber alle friedlich bis auf eine Gruppe älterer Herrschafften die zu sechst nebeneinander stur den ganzen Radweg blockierten ... aussreisser hat man immer .. regelt sich alles von selber 😏 Der Grund dafür ist sicherlich die Urftalsperre. Diese hat momentan kein Wasser drin was nur alle 20 Jahre mal vorkommt. Und da der WDR so nett war und da am Samstag abend noch drüber berichtete war eigentlich klar was kommen musste ... da war ich wohl etwas naiv rangegangen 😂




Schnell war ich aber in Gemünd, son Slalom schult halt auch die Reflexe 😂 von da an gabs nur noch eine Dewise ... bis Kall den Radweg genutzt und dann hab ich mich an ein paar Rennradler dran gehangen ... schon spassig son Rennradclub ... keiner redet, alle dämmeln mit verbissenem Gesicht ... genau mein Ding 😎




Dann war Flasche leer ... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes .. waren ziemlich genau 100km und beide Pullen am Gravel trocken ... leider ist mir 2km vor Ende wieder ne Speiche geplatzt, denke da ist mal ein Satz neue fällig. Egal ... war ne geile Runde ... momentmal hab ich das jetzt wirklich geschrieben ? Der der ohne Trails nie leben konnte ... JAAA 😅 Ist doch ziemlich wumpe was man fährt, hauptsache draussen, schönes Wetter und Spass ..👍
*Endgeil ... 200% Eifel*​


----------



## Pete04 (15. November 2020)

Gravelfeste Endzeitpics, feinstes Material! Der "Nideggen-Block" iss ja allein schon "Fotoromanza"! (Wo die Eisdielen schon schließen müssen...- da wäre der Jürgen aka JMR-Biking schon am Ende seiner Nussecken...
) Superjute Idee, der kleinen Kall nomma Podium zu geben!.... Ich kaper mal kurz den Köterchat:
Samstag: anne Catstones wurde scheinbar "Catweazle VII" gedreht, Dutzende am Straßenrand geparkte
Verbrenners mit AC, DN, MG (größtenteils unbewaffnet) unn SI können nitt irren - wir wählten die Wildschweinnahverkehrswege unn Iiisebahntrail in Kombi....
Sonntach: Vonne Breite Heide in Rheinbreitbach quer innet Jemüse...kurz vorm Auge Gottes:






Hammerhai! Haben die Preziosen inne Blankenheimer Ecke auch so Qualideit (wie mirs Oranjes sagen...)?
Bedankt für Info, unn für dett Oberköters unermüdliche Jedämmels der Meute die schöne Eifel zu zeigen!
Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (15. November 2020)

Hubi  - toller Bericht 👍🍻, Hach, meine Heimat 🤗


----------



## Deleted 124581 (15. November 2020)

@schraeg 
Ich suche eine Brücke über die Kall in dieser Ecke mit einem Denkmal in der Mitte...als Gedenken an eine Rettungsaktion eines Wehrmachtsoffiziers der verwundete US Soldaten versorgte zu Zeiten der Schlacht im Hürtgenwald. 
Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Enrgy (15. November 2020)

das dürfte die brücke an der mestrenger mühle sein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Samstag: anne Catstones wurde scheinbar "Catweazle VII" gedreht, Dutzende am Straßenrand geparkte
> Verbrenners mit AC, DN, MG (größtenteils unbewaffnet) unn SI können nitt irren - wir wählten die Wildschweinnahverkehrswege unn Iiisebahntrail in Kombi....



Schon seit Wochen so ... Wildpark, Katzensteine usw. braucht man Wochenends nicht mehr anfahren, wird überschwemmt mit denjenigen die sich Wochentags auf der Arbeit über Eifler lustig machen !



Enrgy schrieb:


> das dürfte die brücke an der mestrenger mühle sein



Janz jenau die issat


----------



## on any sunday (16. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> überschwemmt mit denjenigen die sich Wochentags auf der Arbeit über Eifler lustig machen !



Geht auch am Wochenende.  

P.S. Von der Mestrenger Mühle bis zum Einstig Kalltlalsperre muss man nicht unbedingt durch Simonskall fahren. Geht auch oben rum und ist gravelkompatibel.

P.P.S. Schöne Runde. Wenns wieder wärmer und länger hell wird und der Start nicht mitten in der Nacht ist.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> P.S. Von der Mestrenger Mühle bis zum Einstig Kalltlalsperre muss man nicht unbedingt durch Simonskall fahren. Geht auch oben rum und ist gravelkompatibel.



Ist bekannt, da ich aber nicht unendlich Zeit hatte und die hm ein wenig in Grenzen halten wollte war diesmal "unne" angesacht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. November 2020)

Mit der Heidi in die Heide​
 Immer wieder Sonntags ... um 08:00 Uhr knatterte ich am heutigen Sonntag schon durch Gebälk




Um diese Uhrzeit ist recht wenig los ... zumal das sich das Wetter einigermassen bedeckt hielt




Es ging erstmal ins schöne Feytal




Da gibs Panöma ohne Ende




Bisschen Holz haben die auch gemacht im Königsfelder Tal. Das da überhaupt noch Bäume stehen 😲







Dann kam ich am geheimen Trainingscamp der brasilianischen Nationalmannschaft vorbei




Over the Top ! an der Stolzenburg ....




Gibs ne stolze linkskurve ... geht auch mit 100mm CC




Dann komme ich am ehemaligen Ausweichbunker der NRW Regierung vorbei. Unscheinbarer Eingang durch die Garage




Dann radel ich durch dsas Gillesbachtal mit der schönen Hallenthaler Mühle




Weiter oben geht das nathlos so weiter .... Fischbachtal




Dann war ich da ... in der Heide ... very nice !




Gefällt mir gut hier ... auch wenn Suizidwetter ist !




Gibt paar nette Trailchen da




Wie im Venn teilweise




Herrliche Landschaft




Auf der Weide nebenan trainierte KUH FUH PANDA




Zurück gings ziemlich feucht zu ....




Das schöne Kuttenbachtal war auch recht matschig




Dort gabs noch ne fette Packung .... dann gings Heim !




 Schön war das .... 100% Eifelgegend gewürzt mit paar netten Trailchen ... herrlich !
Da hatte ich mir ein fettes Gyros verdient 😋😂​


----------



## gruener-Frosch (22. November 2020)

SCHWALBENHOF 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2020)

Jau, der war gut!


----------



## DocB (23. November 2020)

Kuh Fu Panda auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cockrock (23. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> * K**n**ALL**hart **- Die Kall von der Mündung bis zur Quelle *
> 
> War nochmal Zeit den Herbst so richtig wegzuinhalieren bevor es ungemütlich wird. Glaubt man den Prognosen dann war das wohl die letzte Tour für dieses Jahr mit Sommerschuhen. Mal sehen .....
> Für heute hatte ich mir ein längeres Ründchen rausgepickt. Damit das Familienkompatibel bleibt wurde um kurz nach 7 Uhr das Spektakel eröffnet
> ...


Schaut super aus! Hast du da einen Track von?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. November 2020)

Suizidwetter ist auch nen Knaller


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2020)

Entlang der Kaffefront von St.Mokka bis Jinstershausen​
Sonntag morgen 8 Uhr .... der Dreizylinder unseres Ford spielt seine 1.0 Liter Hubraum voll aus .... ich bin im Anflug in die schöne Rureifel. Da geht`s bächtig rauf und runter ... heute bin ich in "verdreckter" Operation unterwegs. Und zwar muss ich Kaffee schmuggeln, wie einst die Schmidter es gemacht haben. St. Mokka, so heisst da die Kirche ... nach dem Krieg war sie kaputt. Um sie wieder aufzubauen wurde natürlich Geld gebraucht. Und da der Kaffeschmuggel in de Eifel zum guten Ton gehörte nannte man die Kirche später St. Mokka !

Die Vorraussetzungen könnten nicht besser sein ! Keine Sonne und neutrale Temperatur ... das heisst keine LockDown Flüchtende die die Eifel belagern .... bin spät dran für einen Schmuggler 😱




Vor Ort nicht lang schnacken, Kurbel muss knacken ! 300m weg vom Parkplatz knatter ich schon in das erste Trailchen mit Seeblick




Weiter am Ufer des grossen Wassers entlang ... Schleichfahrt ! Geht mit den E-Mofas heutzutage eher schlecht, die machen immer sssssd sssssd mit dem Motor ... nicht Schmugglertauglich !




Niedriger Wasserstand ... auch der Rusee hat ne hohe Stirn !




Und weiter geht`s auf schmalen Pfaden abseits der vielbefahrenen Uferpromenaden. Manchmal recht flutschig ... der Minion zeigt seine volles Potential bei 0°C ... Geräusch 100% Grip 0 % 😂




Weiter gehts .... am Ufer ist das schwierigste sich an den Anlegetauen nicht zu strangulieren, habs aber überlebt und geniesse die Einsamkeit !




Da wo der Kalle steht sind normal ein paar Meter Wasserstand ... fehlt schon einiges. Dafür kann man dort queren wo`s normal nur mit Tretboot möglich war.




Wie schnell das grün überwuchert ... Wahnsinn !




Einen Anstieg später kann ich mir im Gegenhang schonmal die Schmugglerpfade anschauen. Jetz wo kaum noch was belaubt ist kann man gut ausschau nach Zöllnern halten.




Dann geht`s in den nächsten Schmugglerweg. Eifler sind ja so herzensgute Menschen. Die Schildern sogar Schmugglerwege für desorientierte Grossstädter aus !




Da muss der Schmuggler aber mal ganz klar aus der Komfortzone .... hab ich geschwitzt Alter




Wieder einen Anstieg weiter ... wer denkt Schmuggeln wär leicht verdientes Brot irrt ! Auf und nieder immer wieder !




Nächstes Schmuggelpäddschje ! Hinein ins Vergnügen ....




Die meisten Knallfrösche braten hier auf der Jagd nach der nächsten Stravazeit einfach gerade runter ... das ist aber nicht der natürliche Weg. Schmuggler bewegen sich immer auf ihren alten Routen ... ich nehme daher den Linksknick !




Am Schmugglertreff nix los .. vielleicht sind Zöllner in der Nähe ...




Weiter auf wilden Wegen ... wo ein Weg auf der Karte ist da muss auch ein Weg vor Ort sein ... auch wenn er kaum noch vorhanden ist, taugts dem Schmuggler !




Unten wurds dann ganz wild, da war nur noch mit viel Augen zu ein Weg zu erkennen. Egal ... hier war bestimmt schon lange keiner mehr und da wo sonst keiner ist, da sind bestimmt auch keine Zöllner 😉




Einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen .... herrlich !




Dann noch ein wenig von der Hehlerware verköstigt. Manche schleppen ja den halben Hausstand mit um sich irgendwo in der Pampa nen Kaffe zu bruzzeln .. naja mit meiner Thermoskanne kann ich vielleicht nicht bei Insta glänzen ... aber der Kaffe war trotzdem Top !




Paar Meter weiter schmuggelte ich mich wieder durch Gemüse !




Panorama ohne Ende




Dann wird es wieder wild ... ein nicht enden wollendes herrlichen Wegelchen zieht sich dahin ... so macht schmuggeln Spass !




Hohle Wege gabs auch ... doch Obacht ! Bei nem halben Meter Laub lauert so manches Loch und Stöckchen ... da heisst es locker bleiben 😀




Ein Trailchen in Ehren kann der Schmuggler nicht verwehren ... vom feinsten hier !




Wilde Eifel ... herrliches Gebiet für Schmugglerrouten. Abseits des Trubels kann man hier Stundenlang ohne auf andere zu treffen daher dämmeln ....




Hier haben diese bösen Mountainbiker bestimmt wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet ! Unglaublich wie die in Horden einfallen und Wege hinrichten. Unbrauchbar für Schmuggler !







Jetz bin ich fast am Ende meiner Runde angekommen ... balb hab ichs geschafft .... wer aber diesen Turm kennt, der weiss wa jetzt noch kommt 😨




Oben noch ganz zahm mit Weitblick ....




.... geht`s in ein abartig steiles Stück. Schmuggler beissen ja gern und können die Arschbacken so richtig dolle zusammenkneifen ... aber so 20m vor Ende war hier bei mir auch Ende. Das war nur noch rutschen und hatte nix mehr mit fahren zu tun. Mach ich nich gerne ... hab mal versucht die Steilheit einzufangen .. geht nicht guit aber vielleicht kann mans ja erahnen




Done ! Kein Zöllner konnte mich erwischen .... die Ware ist im Sack. Ich gönne mir noch einen Schluck aus der Kanne. Mit dem Pampersbomber kann ich natürlich nicht bei #vanlife mitmachen, aber wozu soll man sich auch son Krempel all mitschleifen wenn man nur mal nen Kaffee schlürfen will 😂




Das war ne feine aber anstrengende Schmugglerrunde. Satte 1000hm auf 30km sind normal "Standard" aber der "saftige" Boden forderte auch seinen Tribut. Da sieht man mal wieder wie gut wir es haben ... wenn man bedenkt das die echten Schmuggler früher zwei bis drei Tage im freien Unterwegs waren um in Belgien Ware ranzuschaffen ... da kann man von der momentanen Lage wohl von allem sprechen aber nicht von einer Notlage. Die damals die hatten Not, wir ersaufen in Bier, Chips und Netflix und jammern immer noch rum. Also wiedermal mein leitspruch rausgehauen:
HEULT NICHT ! FAHRT !​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. November 2020)

......


----------



## gruener-Frosch (29. November 2020)

Ja, das Steilstück bin ich letztens auch gerutscht, fahren denke ich geht da nur im Sommer.....
Der Schmuggler Linksknick ging erst im dritten Versuch, auf dem zweiten Stück den Abschluss hab ich mal einfach ausgelassen 🤪. Schöne Runde 👍
Und die hohe Stirn ....🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DocB (29. November 2020)

Zum Kaffee schmuggeln musste man ja immer was mit nach Belgien bringen. Z.b. Jute Butter. Ich sehe, die hast Du Dir um die Hüften gebunden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2020)

*Schweizer meet s Rureifel*

So dann wiedermal ein zweitklassigen Bericht vom Stapel lassen ....
Heute durfte ich mal ein Schweizer in die schöne Rureifel entführen .... ein feines Gerät 😍
29er mit 120mm vorn und hinten .... das reicht für 99,9% der traillagen .... mehr Bike braucht man eigentlich nicht







Einfach herrlich ... gutes Rad .. Sonne ... Panöma .... mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... och...  nen Kaffee wär nicht schlecht .... SCOL !





.... und noch mehr Panöma





Gefahren wurde natürlich auch .... und getestet ... hinauf





... sowie hinab ... dabei war es erstaunlich wie handlich so ein 29er sein kann ... von wegen damit kann man nicht um enge Ecken zirkeln









Das war wieder mal Spitze ! Auch wenns das 580.000te Foto von der miesen Hubihöhe ist 





Fei wars .... 29er Story .... to be continued

​


----------



## DocB (5. Dezember 2020)

Ein BMC?  Ist das deins oder nur geliehen? Schöne Fotos hast Du gemacht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Ein BMC?  Ist das deins oder nur geliehen? Schöne Fotos hast Du gemacht!



Ja, ein schneller Fuchs  und sagen wir mal es wird meins werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (6. Dezember 2020)

hört sich gut an..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2020)

fährt sich auch prima, für ein 29er geht das super um Kehren und hat gestern mit der Forecaster Bereifung auch gar nicht so viel gerutscht. Die rollt natürlich auch super, quasi eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau das Teil. Das Hardtail wird jetz wohl weniger genutzt, zumal das fast genau so schwer ist wie der Prügell hier. Aber ein Bike muss ich nur verkaufen ... 😥


----------



## Tapir (6. Dezember 2020)

Bikes verkauft man doch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ja aber Platz hab ich auch nicht unendlich, und wenns nur noch an der Wand hängt ....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2020)

*390kg abgenommen .....*​
Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende ... für manche ein Grund mit Kilometerständen zu prahlen. Pimmerlvergleiche sind normal nich mein Ding aber jetzt muss ich auch mal. Ich hab nämlich 390kg abgenommen ... und zwar nicht an der Hüfte sondern in der Atmosphäre. Satte 3000km habe ich dieses Jahr zur Arbeit gependelt. Mein Polo gibt laut Hersteller pro Kilomete 130g CO2 ab. Jaja der Hubi der alte Öko, wird der ein oder andere jetzt denken ... naja zumindestens hab ich etwas für die Umwelt getan.
Das ist aber nicht nur der Grund warum ich mit dem Radl zur Arbeit fahre. Nein, es ist zudem das nützliche mit dem angenehmen zu verbinden. Zeitersparnis fürs Training, Stressabbau, einfach in Ruhe dahergleiten und die Gedanken schweifen lassen, auf dem Weg nach Hause ausreichend zeit die Arbeit hinter sich zu lassen und einfach nur zu geniessen. Balsam für die Seele und beste burn-out-prophylaxe wie ich finde.

Gependelt wird seit geraumer Zeit mit einem Gravelbike. Früher mit meinem ollen Rennrad war auch ok aber damit wäre ich nie so viel gefahren. Das Gravel bietet genau das was ich auf dem Arbeitsweg brauche: Abwechslung. Nicht nur schöde Teerwege drücken sondern auch fein durch die Ville oder entlang der Erft graveln. So wird auch schon die ein oder andere Schleife eingebaut um hier und da ein trailchen mit zu nehmen .. hätte nie gedacht das mir das mal Spass macht. Aber ist auch manchmal hart, gerade jetzt im Herbst Winter sich morgens um 5 bei teilweise unter 5°C auf das Bike zu setzen und los zu fahren. Aber wenn man mal 5 Minuten rollt ists gut ... manchmal brauche ich auch 10 😂​Ausserdem könnte ich mit dem Auto nie solche Eindrücke sammeln:​​








































​


----------



## S-H-A (9. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> *390kg abgenommen .....*​
> Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende ... für manche ein Grund mit Kilometerständen zu prahlen. Pimmerlvergleiche sind normal nich mein Ding aber jetzt muss ich auch mal. Ich hab nämlich 390kg abgenommen ... und zwar nicht an der Hüfte sondern in der Atmosphäre. Satte 3000km habe ich dieses Jahr zur Arbeit gependelt. Mein Polo gibt laut Hersteller pro Kilomete 130g CO2 ab. Jaja der Hubi der alte Öko, wird der ein oder andere jetzt denken ... naja zumindestens hab ich etwas für die Umwelt getan.
> Das ist aber nicht nur der Grund warum ich mit dem Radl zur Arbeit fahre. Nein, es ist zudem das nützliche mit dem angenehmen zu verbinden. Zeitersparnis fürs Training, Stressabbau, einfach in Ruhe dahergleiten und die Gedanken schweifen lassen, auf dem Weg nach Hause ausreichend zeit die Arbeit hinter sich zu lassen und einfach nur zu geniessen. Balsam für die Seele und beste burn-out-prophylaxe wie ich finde.
> 
> ...


So einen Arbeitsweg hätte ich auch gern. Ich pendel auch täglich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. Nur schön ist's nicht, wegtechnisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (9. Dezember 2020)

Wie weit ist das denn? Würde Ich auch sooo gerne machen, aber sind 40km einfach - und ich kann keine 4h  pro Tag mit Arbeitsweg verbummeln (incl. Duschen und so..)


----------



## on any sunday (9. Dezember 2020)

Son Mist, weder kann ich CO2 einsparen, noch muss ich zur Arbeit fahren. Da fehlt ja die janze Motivation.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Wie weit ist das denn? Würde Ich auch sooo gerne machen, aber sind 40km einfach - und ich kann keine 4h  pro Tag mit Arbeitsweg verbummeln (incl. Duschen und so..)


43km einfacher Weg 😎


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Son Mist, weder kann ich CO2 einsparen, noch muss ich zur Arbeit fahren. Da fehlt ja die janze Motivation.



Rechne mal durch wieviel Euros du an Sprit sparen würdest wenn du zur Arbeit müsstest ... kannst dir ja auch nen beliebig langen Arbeitsweg ausdenken 😂


----------



## DocB (10. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> 43km einfacher Weg 😎


Respeeeeekt! Und wie viel Zeit brauchst Du?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Rechne mal durch wieviel Euros du an Sprit sparen würdest wenn du zur Arbeit müsstest ... kannst dir ja auch nen beliebig langen Arbeitsweg ausdenken 😂





DocB schrieb:


> Respeeeeekt! Und wie viel Zeit brauchst Du?



Hin hab ich 43/150 da brauche ich 1:35h  +- 5 Minuten
Zurück variiert je nach Wind, Strecke und Lust. Direkt wäre 45km / 450hm und dafür brauch ich ca. 2h +- 5 Minuten.
Im Dez - Februar mach ich das nur wenn die Temperaturen über 3°C bleiben, sonst wird man aufgrund des "flachen" Profils nicht richtig warm. Sonst pendel ich 1-2mal die Woche je nachdem was anliegt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> ​​Ausserdem könnte ich mit dem Auto nie solche Eindrücke sammeln:​​​



Also das kommt aufs Auto an


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Also das kommt aufs Auto an



Ja mit nem SUV der auch einer ist hätt ich auch mehr abnehmen können


----------



## H-P (10. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> *390kg abgenommen .....*​
> Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende ... für manche ein Grund mit Kilometerständen zu prahlen. Pimmerlvergleiche sind normal nich mein Ding aber jetzt muss ich auch mal. Ich hab nämlich 390kg abgenommen ... und zwar nicht an der Hüfte sondern in der Atmosphäre. Satte 3000km habe ich dieses Jahr zur Arbeit gependelt. Mein Polo gibt laut Hersteller pro Kilomete 130g CO2 ab. Jaja der Hubi der alte Öko, wird der ein oder andere jetzt denken ... naja zumindestens hab ich etwas für die Umwelt getan.
> Das ist aber nicht nur der Grund warum ich mit dem Radl zur Arbeit fahre. Nein, es ist zudem das nützliche mit dem angenehmen zu verbinden. Zeitersparnis fürs Training, Stressabbau, einfach in Ruhe dahergleiten und die Gedanken schweifen lassen, auf dem Weg nach Hause ausreichend zeit die Arbeit hinter sich zu lassen und einfach nur zu geniessen. Balsam für die Seele und beste burn-out-prophylaxe wie ich finde.
> 
> Gependelt wird seit geraumer Zeit mit einem Gravelbike. Früher mit meinem ollen Rennrad war auch ok aber damit wäre ich nie so viel gefahren. Das Gravel bietet genau das was ich auf dem Arbeitsweg brauche: Abwechslung. Nicht nur schöde Teerwege drücken sondern auch fein durch die Ville oder entlang der Erft graveln. So wird auch schon die ein oder andere Schleife eingebaut um hier und da ein trailchen mit zu nehmen .. hätte nie gedacht das mir das mal Spass macht. Aber ist auch manchmal hart, gerade jetzt im Herbst Winter sich morgens um 5 bei teilweise unter 5°C auf das Bike zu setzen und los zu fahren. Aber wenn man mal 5 Minuten rollt ists gut ... manchmal brauche ich auch 10 😂​​



Streng dich an, ab 400 Kg gewinnt man einen Tag zusammen mit Greta.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Dezember 2020)

Er könnte sogar 10 kg zunehmen und hat ne Greta trotzdem täglich.  Und die tauscht er mit Sicherheit nicht gegen die heulende Schwedin ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Er könnte sogar 10 kg zunehmen und hat ne Greta trotzdem täglich.  Und die tauscht er mit Sicherheit nicht gegen die heulende Schwedin ein.



... ja ich muss immer lächeln wenn ich vor mir einen dicken SUV mit dem Aufkleber "Fuck you Greta" sehe

04:22 Uhr ... willst du mir den Rang ablaufen ?


----------



## H-P (11. Dezember 2020)

Ok, ich sehe du hast schon den Hauptgewinn...da wäre die andere Greta natürlich nur Tor drei der ZONK.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> 04:22 Uhr ... willst du mir den Rang ablaufen ?



er kommt wahrscheinlich grad von ner glühweinwanderung heim... 🤪


----------



## gruener-Frosch (11. Dezember 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> er kommt wahrscheinlich grad von ner glühweinwanderung heim... 🤪


das waren noch Zeiten, als wir uns zum Glühweinsaufen an der Ahr zum Abschluss einer Tour...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> er kommt wahrscheinlich grad von ner glühweinwanderung heim... 🤪


Könnt ich kotzen wenn ich diese Stadtaffen sehe 🤮



gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> das waren noch Zeiten, als wir uns zum Glühweinsaufen an der Ahr zum Abschluss einer Tour...


Einerseits ja, andererseits bin ich froh mir nicht die ein oder andere Visage anschauen zu müssen. Social Distancing hat auch Vorteile


----------



## Handlampe (11. Dezember 2020)

Oh, 


schraeg schrieb:


> Könnt ich kotzen wenn ich diese Stadtaffen sehe 🤮
> 
> 
> Einerseits ja, andererseits bin ich froh mir nicht die ein oder andere Visage anschauen zu müssen. Social Distancing hat auch Vorteile


Oh, ein menschenhassender Eifelaner. 

Trotzdem Respekt für die 390 Kilo.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2020)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Oh,
> 
> Oh, ein menschen*fressender* Eifelaner.
> 
> Trotzdem Respekt für die 390 Kilo.



Hab das mal korrigiert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Dezember 2020)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Oh,
> 
> Oh, ein menschenhassender Eifelaner.
> 
> Trotzdem Respekt für die 390 Kilo.


Ich bn ja nicht umsonst seid Jahren sein Sozialkompetenztrainingspartner. 
Meine nicht sehr ausgeprägte emphatische Veranlagung lässt mich nämlich nicht wahrnehmen,  dass er am liebsten alleine wäre. 
Aber eigentlich ist es bei mir viel schlimmer.  Ich rede mit sogar ein, dass er meine Gesellschaft genießt, es mir bloß nicht so richtig zeigen kann.

Aber jetztz schmeiß ich mirnoch mal schnell noch ein paar Pillen ein, sonst muss ich wieder weinen und denke, keiner hat mich lieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (11. Dezember 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ich bn ja nicht umsonst seid Jahren sein Sozialkompetenztrainingspartner.
> Meine nicht sehr ausgeprägte emphatische Veranlagung lässt mich nämlich nicht wahrnehmen,  dass er am liebsten alleine wäre.
> Aber eigentlich ist es bei mir viel schlimmer.  Ich rede mit sogar ein, dass er meine Gesellschaft genießt, es mir bloß nicht so richtig zeigen kann.
> 
> Aber jetztz schmeiß ich mirnoch mal schnell noch ein paar Pillen ein, sonst muss ich wieder weinen und denke, keiner hat mich lieb.


Alles wird gut. 😁


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Alles wird gut. 😁



Denkste !


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Denkste !


Eifeler Optimismus!?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2020)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Eifeler Optimismus!?



Menschenfresser Realismus


----------



## DocB (11. Dezember 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> emphatische Veranlagung


Wo gibt es denn so was? ich glaube, das "h" ath sich im Platz geirrt.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (11. Dezember 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ich bn ja nicht umsonst seid Jahren sein Sozialkompetenztrainingspartner.
> Meine nicht sehr ausgeprägte emphatische Veranlagung lässt mich nämlich nicht wahrnehmen,  dass er am liebsten alleine wäre.
> Aber eigentlich ist es bei mir viel schlimmer.  Ich rede mit sogar ein, dass er meine Gesellschaft genießt, es mir bloß nicht so richtig zeigen kann.
> 
> Aber jetztz schmeiß ich mirnoch mal schnell noch ein paar Pillen ein, sonst muss ich wieder weinen und denke, keiner hat mich lieb.


Ja meinste, uns ging es auf seinen Touren anders, da fährt die pure Angst mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2020)

3.ter Matschvent​
Sonntag morgen .... 7 Uhr der Wecker klingelt ..... nicht ! Wieso auch bin schon seit 2 Stunden auf und hab schon nen Liter Kaffe drin ... Frühstück steht auf dem Tisch, der Papi schleicht sich 7:15 Uhr noch dunkel also Chinaböller an ...




Schon bald musste der Chinaböller die ersten Trails ausleuchten ... herrlich ... klare Luft ... nix los !




Erste Erhebungen hab ich hinter mir, Lampe kann in den Rucksack




In Hergarten hamse dem Nikoklaus ne Maske verpasst 😅




Im Wald ist der Lack ab. Liegt alles am Boden und rostet vor sich hin !




"Lost Place" heisst sowas heutzutage. "Alte Scheisse" wäre ja viel zu vulgär für Insta&Co.
Vulgär so sah mittlerweile auch die Hose aus, eine sprattelige Abfahrt und man sieht aus als ob man Montezumas Rache hat !




Die Victor-Neels Brücke ist mittlerweile auch ein Strava Segment. Hier kann man von Anfang bis Ende Pimmel vergleichen ... lächerlich was manche für Segmente anlegen, ohne Hirn und Verstand, hauptsache ich hab den längsten !




Die hier sind auch ganz grosse Megabrains ! Wie gross sollen die Schilder noch sein das man da unten nicht durchs Bachbett laufen soll ? Und was machen die Insta-Jünger ? Krakeln ihren Namen mit Steinen da rein. Sind wahrscheinlich die gleichen die jeden Freitag für Klima -unn Umweltschutz Demonstrieren ! Flachpfeiffen !




Der wiederliche Anstieg zur Burg geht mit dem Albert ganz gut. Der hat 1x12 ... das muss man heutzutage haben sonst kommt man hier nicht hoch 😂




Die hatten schon schwer einen an der Waffel vor 80 Jahren,wenn man sich hier so die Teile an den Wänden anschaut. Wobei heute sind manche ja auch nicht besser nur anders !




Erstmal ne Runde Tanken ....feinster Bio-Diesel. Elektro bin ich noch zu jung




Päuschen am bekannten Aussichtspunkt




Von dort geht ein nettes Treppenmassakker los ....




... unten angekommen muss man auf die Zähne beissen damit die Plomben drin bleiben 😲




Weiter gehts ... der Albert muss jetz graveln !




Krasser Kontrast ! Eine Kirche und Gebäude die zur Ausbidung von Soldaten genutzt wurden ... komische Welt ist das ... wobei eigentlich ist nicht die Welt komisch sondern die Menschen !




Ich traile weiter ....




Bis hier ! Die Treppe war sowas von flutschig, die liess ich lieber mal aus. Vielleicht komm ich im Frühjahr oder Sommer nochmal wenn das Holz etwas trockener ist aber heute bin ich schon bei der Anfahrt am ersten Podest quer gegangen.
Ist übrigends auch ein Strava Segment. Schon geil wenn hier Mr. Pimmel auf der Jagd nach der neuen Bestzeit runtergeschossen kommt und von unten kommen die Wanderer ... an alle Segmentanleger: das Gehirn ist keine Seife ! Es nutzt sich nicht ab wenn man es benutzt !




Weiter zum Aussichtspunkt wo ich schon laaaange nicht mehr war. Herrlich hier. Dazu kommt endlich die Sonne durch da wird mir ganz warm ums Herzchen 😍







Und der nächste Aussichtshubbel .... mit Sonne .... herrlich !




So nun noch ein wenig Trailbespassung ...




... dann traile ich nach Hause ... Mitagessen ist fertig 😋


​


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Dezember 2020)

Albert


----------



## DocB (13. Dezember 2020)

Albert ist was denn für ne Marke? Umgedrehter Dämpfer könnte Scott sein?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2020)

Albert Schweizer 😉


----------



## DocB (13. Dezember 2020)

oh Mann, da stand ich aber auf der Leitung. BMC..


----------



## H-P (14. Dezember 2020)

Die Treppe kenne ich gar nicht  ...da merkt man, das ich schon ewig nicht mehr da war.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Die Treppe kenne ich gar nicht  ...da merkt man, das ich schon ewig nicht mehr da war.



Also da gibs 1.Mio Stufen glaub ich, leider sind die meisten mit ner Kette abgesperrt, sowohl oben als auch unten 😕


----------



## Deleted 124581 (14. Dezember 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Die Treppe kenne ich gar nicht  ...da merkt man, das ich schon ewig nicht mehr da war.


Du meinst die Holztreppe?!
Die gibt's seit ca 5 Jahren, vorher war das eine nette Lokation zum auf die Kacke hauen....ich meine natürlich üben....jetzt ist sie tatsächlich nur bei trockenen Verhältnissen für Besserverdienende fahrbar.
Sie,die Treppe, liegt auf einer sehr beliebten Wanderroute,da wachen schon mal Ranger auf Bike(Opfer),die Route ist soweit ich weiß für MTBler gesperrt,wie alle interessanten Trails....


----------



## H-P (14. Dezember 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Du meinst die Holztreppe?!
> Die gibt's seit ca 5 Jahren, vorher war das eine nette Lokation zum auf die Kacke hauen....ich meine natürlich üben....jetzt ist sie tatsächlich nur bei trockenen Verhältnissen für Besserverdienende fahrbar.
> Sie,die Treppe, liegt auf einer sehr beliebten Wanderroute,da wachen schon mal Ranger auf Bike(Opfer),die Route ist soweit ich weiß für MTBler gesperrt,wie alle interessanten Trails....



Ah ok, ist das in der Nähe von Rurberg?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2020)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Du meinst die Holztreppe?!
> Die gibt's seit ca 5 Jahren, vorher war das eine nette Lokation zum auf die Kacke hauen....ich meine natürlich üben....jetzt ist sie tatsächlich nur bei trockenen Verhältnissen für Besserverdienende fahrbar.
> Sie,die Treppe, liegt auf einer sehr beliebten Wanderroute,da wachen schon mal Ranger auf Bike(Opfer),die Route ist soweit ich weiß für MTBler gesperrt,wie alle interessanten Trails....



steht kein Verbotsschild am Ein/Ausgang 
Allerdings finde ich es echt zum Kotzen das Leute hier auch noch ein Strava Segment anlegen. Wie du schon sagst, im Sommer am Wochenende ist hier viel los da kann ich schon verstehen das hier der ein oder andere nen dicken Hals kriegt.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es früher ohne die Treppe auch nicht ohne, meine mich dran erinnern zu können das unten viel stufig mit Matsch war ?

Wie meinst du das mit den Besserverdienenden ? Falls du das aufs BMC beziehst kann ich beruhigen ... gar nicht so teurer gebrauchtkauf 😉
Der besser verdienende Eifler ist geizig, haben kommt von behalten. Er würde nie ein Bike im Gegenwert zum Kleinwagen kaufen 😂😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Ah ok, ist das in der Nähe von Rurberg?



Vogelsang nähe Kickley


----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Er würde nie ein Bike im Gegenwert zum Kleinwagen kaufen 😂😉



...zumindest keins ohne e-motor...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2020)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...zumindest keins ohne e-motor...



Mit auch nicht ! 
U60 geht das eh nich


----------



## H-P (15. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Vogelsang nähe Kickley



Ok, in die Richtung bin ich noch nie runter.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (15. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> steht kein Verbotsschild am Ein/Ausgang
> Allerdings finde ich es echt zum Kotzen das Leute hier auch noch ein Strava Segment anlegen. Wie du schon sagst, im Sommer am Wochenende ist hier viel los da kann ich schon verstehen das hier der ein oder andere nen dicken Hals kriegt.
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es früher ohne die Treppe auch nicht ohne, meine mich dran erinnern zu können das unten viel stufig mit Matsch war ?
> ...


Ein explizites Verbotsschild für einzelne Trails gibt's im Nationalpark selten,auf den großen Schautafeln ist eingezeichnet wo wer was darf oder eben auch nicht....
Besserverdienende war ein etwas mißverständliches Wortspiel.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2020)

alles gut 😉👍🏼
ja ist schon schwer die legale Navigation dort, ich verfahre mich da auch regelmäßig


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2020)

Buntsandstein frisch verföhnt​
Heute war Föööhöönwettah. Schön mollig warm aber windig ... da lässt sichs aus den Sonnenhängen der Rureifel gut aushalten.















Hier müsste der Hausmeister aber mal durchfegen


----------



## S-H-A (19. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Buntsandstein frisch verföhnt​
> Heute war Föööhöönwettah. Schön mollig warm aber windig ... da lässt sichs aus den Sonnenhängen der Rureifel gut aushalten.
> 
> 
> ...


Hab mich heut ne halbe Stunde bei Bergstein in die Sonne gesetzt. Herrlich. Glaub besser wird es 2020 nicht mehr. Alles richtig gemacht, nur die Bodenprobe am D...bach war unnötig. Wat für'n Gitsch da.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Hab mich heut ne halbe Stunde bei Bergstein in die Sonne gesetzt. Herrlich. Glaub besser wird es 2020 nicht mehr. Alles richtig gemacht, nur die Bodenprobe am D...bach war unnötig. Wat für'n Gitsch da.



Na gut das ich nich auf der anderen Seite war. Hab mich an Klamm und E-Stein langgehangelt und dann zurück bis Abenden getingelt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (19. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Na gut das ich nich auf der anderen Seite war. Hab mich an Klamm und E-Stein langgehangelt und dann zurück bis Abenden getingelt ....


Da war ich zu Beginn. Noch vorm Tor. 
Hast dann alles richtig gemacht. Mich hat es da drüben voll in den Matsch gehauen. Bäh. Hab es kommen sehen, dachte aber es wird schon gut gehen. Dem war dann nicht so.


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Buntsandstein frisch verföhnt
> 
> Hier müsste der Hausmeister aber mal durchfegen ​



da brauch ich aber deine Hilfe


----------



## Deleted 124581 (27. Dezember 2020)

Heute ab Kaltenborn Richtung Pfingsttal,Kohlenstraße....nach ca10 km wegen Sturms Tour abgebrochen.
Die Tannen bogen sich in orkanartigen Böen,ein Ast war bereits abgebrochen und lag quer zum Weg.
-1° Schneefall ....Schade, aber auf Heldentum hat ich jetzt keine Lust....


----------



## Deleted 124581 (27. Dezember 2020)

Neuer Versuch.....die Orkanartigen Böen kamen aus West/Südwest, war schon beeindruckend....der Bulli mit Hunden war die örtliche Försterei.
Bei etwa 15:50 habe ich die Tour abgebrochen....


----------



## Floorshore (27. Dezember 2020)

...wenn der Wind im Süden günstig steht, dann weht's mich ab und an auch hier noch rein...

Ach ja, was vermisse ich die Touren à la RUK, Ahrtal mit Manni und den Kirmes Klopper...
Ich hoff euch allen jeht et jood und dass man bald alle nochmal zusammen irgendwo lang dämmeln kann.

Hubi, bitte halt mich hier weiter über die gute, alte, muffige Heimat informiert!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2020)

Ränschahhschreck​
Hab an Weihnachten mal wieder den Ränschahschreck gemacht und hab mich etwas am Kermeter rum getrieben. Da war keine Sau unterwegs nichmal ein Ränschah gesehen. Liegen bestimmt noch alle am Gänsebraten. Egal mir solls recht sein geht mir auch keiner auf den Pinsel.
Los ging`s morgens zur blauen Stunde




Erstmal am Ufer lang, da gibts ein nettes Pfädchen




Holzbauwerke sind in diesen Tagen mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, vor allem bei überfrierender Nässe. Zu Fuss war das gefährlicher als mit Bike im laufrad Stil 😂




In der Eifel steht ein Phluxkompensator. War leider ausser Betrieb sonst wäre ich mal ein Jahr nach vorne geflogen um mal zu spinxen wie die Grosstädter sich immer noch weinend in den armen liegen weils kein Urlaub und dicke Party gibt 😂




Herrlich die blaue Stunde ... hab ich schon erzählt das die jetzt wieder früher anfängt 😍




So liebe Ränschahhh ... das kommt also dabei rum wenn man Verbotsschilder aufstellt ... macht ja echt Sinn. Vor allem weil sie diskriminierend sind !




Am bekannten Aussichtspunkt erstmal ein kurzes Päuschen







Dann gehts hinein in den Trailspass 😍




Da sieht man vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht 😆




Die Sonne kommt auch lansgam durch




Der Albert macht seinen Job hervorragend, auch wenns mal bisschen ruppiger wird




Der nächste Anstieg .... Panorama gibts im Winter an jeder Ecke




Und schrumps gehts in den nächsten Trail .... herrlich !




So jetzt erstmal chillen bei ner Tasse Kaffe und nem Nutellabrot .... gibt nix besseres




Läuft schon wieder voll die Pfütze hier !




Nächster Hubbel ... mit Blick auf Burg Millionengrab




Die Ränschahh haben dem armen Baum nen Katheta gelegt 😂




Dann ist es fast geschafft ...... aber am Ende gibs immer noch ein Trailchen




... und Panöma ... ja Panöma muss sein, ohne geht gar nix. 
Wie sach ich immer: Panöma ist das Vorspiel für den Trail 😂




Dann gehts hinein in dem Gemüse ... ein echt feiner Heckschwenker Trail







Der manchmal auch ganz schön knifflig wurde ... hier gehts normal durch wie Butter ... diesmal ein bisschen wie Seife auf Butter




Dann noch was fürs Herz ... 😍




Dann wars geschafft. Wiedermal herrlich die Runde. Auch wenn ich sie bestimmt schon 20 mal gefahren bin flasht mich die tolle Landschaft immer noch. Mittags war hier dann auch die K-BM-SU-Karawane voll in Wallung .... Zeit also zu verschwinden.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (30. Dezember 2020)

Moin, 
dann waren das deine Spuren die wir gestern dort gesehen haben 😁


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2020)

Spuren ? Ich ? 😱 Nie 😅


----------



## rlrider (30. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Spuren ? Ich ? 😱 Nie 😅





Hm, doch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2020)

rlrider schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1177970
> Hm, doch



Muss weniger trainieren, bei dem Antritt fliegt zu viel Dreck hinten raus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2021)

neujAHRs Fango​
 Soderle, wäre 2020 auch Geschichte. Watn Jahr ...wer hätte letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit gedacht das es mal so endet ... wohl keiner da war dieser kleine Drecksack noch weitegehenst unnerkant unterwegs. Naja machste nix, ausser das beste drauss ! Heute war es also Zeit die Saison 2021 einzuläuten. Dies fand gebührend an der Ahr statt.
Moins um acht an Neujahr ... is nich so viel los, norma stapeln sich in den schmalen Gassen von Mayschoss die Touris hochkant um die Jahreszeit. Sind bestimmt wieder alle in Udenbreth heute 😂




Naja Wintertraum wirds heute keiner. Hatte ein bisschen auf Väterchen Frost gehofft. Aber 2°C waren zu viel um das braune Erdsorbet gefrieren zu lassen. Zumindest war weiter oben ein wenig Schnee zu sehen ....




Panorma war heute angesacht, paar nette Trailchen gehören auch dazu. Hier gehts in einen der war zwar kurz, dafür aber um so flutschiger




... da gings durch wie ein frisch geöltes Olivenzäpfchen sach ich Euch. Liegt aber wie immer alles nur am Material ... Minions unter 5°C ist suizid behaupten manche




Auch hier un dem Trailchen kannsde normal nur Tourislalom machen, heute keine Eifleschleifenspurenrotweinbegeher







Hier ... Mosesquelle .... muss der nen ganz schönen Umweg gemacht haben. Von Äjüpten bös Ahrwieler ... on zöröck 😂




Dann war er plötzlich da der Schnee ...




.... den gabs am ...




... nettes Pfädchen, leider doof anzufahren und viel zu kurz. Aber heute muss es mal sein !




Wenig später war ich an der ....




... da gibts ein Pfädchen der steileren Art mit netten würzelchen und Steinchen. Herrlich !




Je tiefer desto brauner desto flutschiger 😆




Am Ümerich ein kleines Bananenpäuschen. Wie mit der Wasserwaage gezogen die Zuckerhaube auf der Gegenseite ... da gehts jetzt hin !




Aber nicht ohne die Hose weiter braun einzufärben




Der Anstieg ging auch ganz leicht .... jaja ... braune Pampe zäh wie Kaugummi kostete kaum Körner ... jaja ...man was war ich froh als ich die Schneegrenze ereichte 😆




Dann war ich oben und die letzte Abfahrt des Tages stand an. Von der hab ich aber keine Bilder gemacht a) kennt das eh jeder und b) wollt ich das einfach mal geniessen.




Zurück am Auto war ich das Highlight für die hiesigen Neujahrstouristen. So einen richtigen Schlammdackel hat hier noch keiner gesehen. Da konnte der HydroShot mal so richtig zeigen was er kann. War trotzdem ein feines Ründchen ... ich glaube einsamer als an Neujahr früh morgens kann man das Ahrtal kaum erleben. Herrlich !😍

Nu kann die Saison losgehn ....


​


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2021)

Leven Hubi - für 2021: bliev esu wie de bess, gradlinig und auf Kante reibend!
Ride on, der Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2021)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Leven Hubi - für 2021: bliev esu wie de bess, gradlinig und auf Kante reibend!
> Ride on, der Pete...



Leven Pete, uch esu ! Loss desch net ongekrieje 
Kundschaft wird nicht weiger, Wintersport sowie Partys feiern sind ja wichtiger als der Schutz deiner "zukünftigen" Kundschaft


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2021)

Der sinvollste Beitrag einer Bikebravo seit langen:









						Skills, not shortcuts – Wie der Strava-Wahn dem Mountainbike-Sport schadet
					

Strava ist ein geniales Trainingstool, es hat aber auch Schattenseiten. Der Strave-Wahn mancher Biker ist ein echtes Problem für unseren Sport.




					enduro-mtb.com
				




Danke @spitfire4 fürs linken


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2021)

Scheisse bei uns hats heute angefangen zu scheien !



 


 




Hab direkt mal die Nebelmaschine angefordert bevor die Covidioten gerannt kommen


----------



## DocB (5. Januar 2021)

Ist doch toll, das Schnneebiken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (5. Januar 2021)

Keine Frage, wenn wie am Sonntag aber ca 50cm Schnee liegen,übereinander nicht nebeneinander, um den Nerother Kopf herrum,da wird's schon grenzwertig....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Ist doch toll, das Schnneebiken?



Wenns ja mal richtig Schnee hätte ... aber hier eierst du seit Weihnachten imemr um die 0° Grenze rum. Ständig Tauwetter, siehste aus wie ne Sau wenns de nach Hause kommst. Hab schon Kiloweise die Prappe mit nach Haus gebracht. Aber will nich jammern, immer hin Gesund und kann fahren 🤟


----------



## DocB (6. Januar 2021)

Ja, nicht nur inner Eifel ist es matschig - alle Mittelgebirge um 300-600m leiden wohl darunter im Winter. War gestern mal auf 750-850 m - da war schon WinterWunderland.
Wobei ich es lustig finde, dass sich im Nachbarforum die Pfälzer beschweren - die haben dank Sandstein ja wohl denn besten Untergrund aller Mittelgebirge ins der Matschzeit...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Ja, nicht nur inner Eifel ist es matschig - alle Mittelgebirge um 300-600m leiden wohl darunter im Winter. War gestern mal auf 750-850 m - da war schon WinterWunderland.
> Wobei ich es lustig finde, dass sich im Nachbarforum die Pfälzer beschweren - die haben dank Sandstein ja wohl denn besten Untergrund aller Mittelgebirge ins der Matschzeit...



Jawohl, Sandstein hab ich hier auch umme Ecke ... wär mal ein Versuch wert 🤔


----------



## S-H-A (6. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jawohl, Sandstein hab ich hier auch umme Ecke ... wär mal ein Versuch wert 🤔


Vergiss es. Gitsch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2021)

Toll ... hättest mir wenigstens die Illusion lassen können 
wobei es wird kälter, ab Freitag Permafrost


----------



## S-H-A (6. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Toll ... hättest mir wenigstens die Illusion lassen können
> wobei es wird kälter, ab Freitag Permafrost


EStein und unter dem Palast geht es natürlich. Rings herum nicht so dolle. Andere Rurseite richtig gitschig.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2021)

Schlammparty im Feytal​
Heute brach ich noch einmal auf in der Hoffnung nicht ganz so eingesaut zu werden. Es hatte ja nochmal einiges geschneit und es war auch leichter Frost vorraus gesagt. Meine Hoffnung zerschellte schon 1km von der Haustüre weg mit einer kröftigen Packung des geliebten Schlammsorbets. Hach egal, jetz bin ich einmal unterwegs. Und da wo der Schnee lag wars ja auch schön !




Das Panöma entschädigt schnell für das einsauende Geläuf




Es ist schon ein erhabenes Gefühl morgens seine Stollen als erstes in den Sch.....lamm drücken zu dürfen !😂




Aber immer wieder was Balsam für die Seele ... 😍 ... dann vergisst man auch die Prappe










In dem Anstieg war nix zu holen. Jedenfalls nicht mit den Reifchen. Egal muss man halt bisschen was für die Füsse tun !




Im nächsten Trail wurde die Fahrbahn auf Quadbreite aufgepumpt. Hab mich schon gefragt wo die ganzen E-Mofa-Helden aus dem Sommer hin sind ! Jetzt weiss ich es sie fahren Quad !




An den Catstones nix los, klar zu wenig Schnee für Wintertourismus. Die Rinne schenkte ich mir mal bei den Bedingungen.




Auch der heilige Berg hat nen Zuckerhut bekommen. Der wird aber nicht lange bleiben, kommende Woche gibts 4°C mit Regen, da ist das hier gehalten erstmal mit dem Schnee







So nu aber ran ... MUC OFF ALTA ! 😂




Sehr schöne, entspannte aber schlammige Runde durchs heimatliche Feytal. Immer wieder eine Reise wert. Schon gut zu wissen soein Spot im 15km Radius zu haben 😎​


----------



## S-H-A (10. Januar 2021)

Die Katzensteine.... Da hab ich viele, viele Tage verbracht, zwischen 2002 und 2006. Bouldernd. War ne geile Zeit. 
Ich bekomm den Arsch grad nicht hoch bei der Pampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die Katzensteine.... Da hab ich viele, viele Tage verbracht, zwischen 2002 und 2006. Bouldernd. War ne geile Zeit.
> Ich bekomm den Arsch grad nicht hoch bei der Pampe.


 verboten ☝️was auch sonst 🤣
aber hin und wieder sieht man noch welche mit Matte. Find ich Mega und schaue gerne zu, ich würd mich da keine 3sec halten können. Griffkraft für mich Adipösen müsste schon Kategorie Schraubstock sein


----------



## S-H-A (10. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> verboten ☝️was auch sonst 🤣
> aber hin und wieder sieht man noch welche mit Matte. Find ich Mega und schaue gerne zu, ich würd mich da keine 3sec halten können. Griffkraft für mich Adipösen müsste schon Kategorie Schraubstock sein


Seit vielen Jahren gesperrt, ja. Damals Grauzone. Bin da so ziemlich alles geklettert damals. Bis auf die definierten Probleme >7c. 
Aber verständlich, je mehr Leute kamen, desto schneller veränderten sich die Griffe. Viele wurden immer größer weil der Sandstein da so arg weich ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2021)

Ich hab da einmal kopfüber am Seil drin gehangen das hat mir gereicht. Wir haben da früher hin und wieder mit der F-Wehr "Selbstrettung aus der Höhe" geübt. Klar der Durchschnittsfeuerwehrmann in der Eifel steht ja auch so oft aufm Wolkenkratzer und muss sich abseilen ... naja am Ende des Tages hat man mich mit dem Kopf nach unten herab gelassen


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hab da einmal kopfüber am Seil drin gehangen das hat mir gereicht. Wir haben da früher hin und wieder mit der F-Wehr "Selbstrettung aus der Höhe" geübt. Klar der Durchschnittsfeuerwehrmann in der Eifel steht ja auch so oft aufm Wolkenkratzer und muss sich abseilen ... naja am Ende des Tages hat man mich mit dem Kopf nach unten herab gelassen


Ich hoffe aber nicht an dem losen Umlenker... Der fällt schon vom ansehen raus... 
An sonsten hab da Mal nen Fuß und ne Hand an den Fels gelegt, ohne kletter sachen dabei zu haben... Da kam der Grüne gleich aus seinem Versteck und hat rumgepoltert...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber nicht an dem losen Umlenker... Der fällt schon vom ansehen raus...
> An sonsten hab da Mal nen Fuß und ne Hand an den Fels gelegt, ohne kletter sachen dabei zu haben... Da kam der Grüne gleich aus seinem Versteck und hat rumgepoltert...



Da läuft immer son kleines Männchen rum, der gibt sich als Förster aus. Musste nix für geben, der hat den schweren Ausnahmefehler im Prozessor


----------



## Pete04 (10. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein erhabenes Gefühl morgens seine Stollen als erstes in den Sch.....lamm drücken zu dürfen !


Meine MegaAllerGrößteFroide: Schlappenspuren über die Suzuki-Fährte vom Jagdpächter legen,
da reicht profanes ZickZackFahren... Da weiss der Ballerbub im Dunkeln (wo mers ja datt Wild
nitt stören soll...) datt ein Paralleluniversum in seinem Imperium pedalliert...  No Stress,
aber das "da draussen" gehört ja bitte allen Pupils... Stay tuned, "crossoverd" Spuren, der Pete!

P.S.: Mit den jungen Familien aus Köln muss mers auch mal Augenhöhe üben - 60 m² Ehrenfeld mit
2 Lütten ohne Balkon, da bisse in 48 Stunden schlachtreif - datt die nitt alle an den Weißen Stein 
passen iss vollkommen klar, sind aber deshalb keine "Eifelfeinde" sonder schützenswerte Jungfamilien -
da müssen einfach noch paar mehr Eifelspuren her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2021)

Pete04 schrieb:


> P.S.: Mit den jungen Familien aus Köln muss mers auch mal Augenhöhe üben - 60 m² Ehrenfeld mit
> 2 Lütten ohne Balkon, da bisse in 48 Stunden schlachtreif - datt die nitt alle an den Weißen Stein
> passen iss vollkommen klar, sind aber deshalb keine "Eifelfeinde" sonder schützenswerte Jungfamilien -
> da müssen einfach noch paar mehr Eifelspuren her...



Leeven Pete,
da geb ich dir vollkommen recht ! Hab selber zwei Lütten und Wintertages unter "normalen" Umständen die "Bespassung" aufrecht zu erhalten is schon grosses Kino, jetzt erst recht. Von daher kann ich die Familien voll verstehen. Was ich nich verstehen kann sind die Müll-Liegenlasser, die auf Ackern mit ihren SUVs Kreise dreher, die in den Vorgarten kacker und zu guter letzt die Influencer die für ihre #fancy # snowpics mit ihrem #selfiphone auch noch dazwischen grätschen müssen. Problem is auch das die sich alle zur gleichen Zeit auf einen Spot stürzen.

Letztendlich muss jeder selber wissen was er tut und lässt, mir isset wurscht. Aber wenn das so ausartet is auch klar dat die Rennleitung Riegel vorschiebt. Wenn ich Dienstags in der Zeitung watt von Chaos und Stau lese muss man dann auch noch da hin fahren ?


----------



## S-H-A (11. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Leeven Pete,
> da geb ich dir vollkommen recht ! Hab selber zwei Lütten und Wintertages unter "normalen" Umständen die "Bespassung" aufrecht zu erhalten is schon grosses Kino, jetzt erst recht. Von daher kann ich die Familien voll verstehen. Was ich nich verstehen kann sind die Müll-Liegenlasser, die auf Ackern mit ihren SUVs Kreise dreher, die in den Vorgarten kacker und zu guter letzt die Influencer die für ihre #fancy # snowpics mit ihrem #selfiphone auch noch dazwischen grätschen müssen. Problem is auch das die sich alle zur gleichen Zeit auf einen Spot stürzen.
> 
> Letztendlich muss jeder selber wissen was er tut und lässt, mir isset wurscht. Aber wenn das so ausartet is auch klar dat die Rennleitung Riegel vorschiebt. Wenn ich Dienstags in der Zeitung watt von Chaos und Stau lese muss man dann auch noch da hin fahren ?


Wohn hier ja im äußersten Kölner Norden. Dafür das ein K auf dem Kennzeichen leuchtet, doch recht ländlich. Hab den Wald vor der Tür. Ziemlich langweiliger Wald, meist nur Forstwege bei 0 hm. Zum anspruchsvollen biken fahr ich halt min. 40 min bis an Rur und Ahr. Aber immerhin Wald. 
Aber selbst hier boxt der Papst im Kettenhemd. Den Rhein entlang ebenso. Überall Menschen. Unmengen von außerhalb. BM, BN, D, ME etc.. Bin deswegen gestern schon auf die späten Abendstunden ausgewichen als die Kinder im Bett waren. 
Was sollen die Menschen auch machen? Irgendwo müssen sie ja hin. Die Kinder dürfen nicht in Kita und Schule und es wird erwartet, dass sie dann in der Wohnung hocken? Wer das erwartet, ist so weltfremd, dass es weh tut und durch Prügelstrafe bestraft gehört, nicht wahr Herr Lau....ch.  
Dass das nun viel Stress gibt, ist klar. Sind nun mal viele Menschen die sonst nie nich im Wald sind. Benehmen sich halt wie auf dem Fußballplatz.
Und das wird noch schlimmer. Die Situation wird sich bis zum Frühjahr nicht ändern. Da ändern auch so Schwachsinns- 15km -Regeln nichts. Ob es sich da oder dort knubbelt. Lasst mal März/April werden. Dann wird es düster. Ich gebe die Schuld nicht den Leuten die nach draußen drängen, sondern den politisch Verantwortlichen, die den ganzen Sommer haben verstreifen lassen ohne vorzubeugen, vorzubereiten oder nachzubessern und nun, mal wieder völlig überrascht, wie das Schaf vorm Wolfe stehen. 
Geiles Beispiel ist Sachsens Kretschmer. Im Sep/Okt Werbung für Sachsen bei tschechischen Touristen machen, und im Dezember der Bevölkerung die Schuld geben, für die dramatischen Entwicklungen und diese dann einsperren! Was erlaube!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2021)

Zu dem was Politiker tun und lassen halte ich mich bedeckt da ich es selber nicht besser oder schlechter mache. Dazu muss man selber Politiker sein um es besser zu machen. Und wer mit einem Finger auf andere zeigt, der zeigt mit den restlichen 4 auf sich selber 

Ich hab dazu letzte Woche ein Artikel gefunden der es ganz gut auf den Punkt trifft wie ich finde:



> Hallo Meckerer,
> Ihr könnt jetzt weggucken, also: nicht lesen. Lohnt sich nicht für Euch. Ihr wisst, besser: wusstet alles schon viel früher und natürlich(!) besser.
> Ich übe mich derweil einfach mal in Naivität und Blauäugigkeit.
> Das fängt bei mir mit Hochachtung an. Ich kann die Berufe gar nicht alle aufzählen, die im Augenblick – und in vielen Fällen seit Monaten – alles (in Worten: ALLES) tun, um irgendwie diese merk- und denkwürdige Zeit zu überwinden. Ihr Schwestern und Pfleger, Bus- und Paketfahrer, Ärzt*innen und Putzkräfte, Verkäufer*innen, Aufpasser und Maskennäher, Apotheker*innen und Impfstofftransporteure, Ihr Rettungswagenfahrer und Außer-Haus-Köch*innen, Ihr Krisenstäbler und Wissenschaftler*innen, Ihr Politiker*innen und Verwaltungsfachmenschen. (so und da Ihr jetzt wisst, dass ich immer Frauen UND Männer meine, kommt das * in die Schublade …).
> ...



Aber für Corona Diskussionen gibts ja anderswo genug Threads


----------



## S-H-A (11. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zu dem was Politiker tun und lassen halte ich mich bedeckt da ich es selber nicht besser oder schlechter mache. Dazu muss man selber Politiker sein um es besser zu machen. Und wer mit einem Finger auf andere zeigt, der zeigt mit den restlichen 4 auf sich selber
> 
> Ich hab dazu letzte Woche ein Artikel gefunden der es ganz gut auf den Punkt trifft wie ich finde:
> 
> ...


Wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es falsch ist, auf die Leute zu schimpfen die aktuell in die Wälder strömen.
Edit: Es sei denn, es sind Holländer 😂


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es falsch ist, auf die Leute zu schimpfen die aktuell in die Wälder strömen.
> Edit: Es sei denn, es sind Holländer 😂



Hab ja nicht geschimpft obwohl ich das gerne mache  hab ja nur meine Meinung dazu geäussert. Sicher kann ich die verstehen und gehts ja nicht anders, wir haben halt den "Luxus" ein Haus mit Garten und die Wälder drum herum.


----------



## S-H-A (11. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hab ja nicht geschimpft obwohl ich das gerne mache  hab ja nur meine Meinung dazu geäussert. Sicher kann ich die verstehen und gehts ja nicht anders, wir haben halt den "Luxus" ein Haus mit Garten und die Wälder drum herum.


Als Schimpfen habe ich es auch nicht aufgefasst. Bin allmählich nur schwer angepisst von dem Ganzen. Warst die Tage mal an der Rur? Wie sehen die Wege aus?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Als Schimpfen habe ich es auch nicht aufgefasst. Bin allmählich nur schwer angepisst von dem Ganzen. Warst die Tage mal an der Rur? Wie sehen die Wege aus?



Ne in der Ecke war ich die Tage noch nicht. Aber hier ists schon ziemlich prappig , wird da hinten nicht anders sein denke ich


----------



## H-P (11. Januar 2021)

Meine Nichte mit Mann und zwei Pänz aus Köln waren auch in der Eifel, ab in den Schnee, kann man ja verstehen und sie haben sich einen Fleck gesucht, der nicht überlaufen war, bzw. wo nix los war, einen ganzen Hang für sich alleine...geht also, Eifel ist ja groß. 

Außerdem haben es die Kölner eh schon schwer, die brauchen Ablenkung vom FC.


----------



## on any sunday (11. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> der hat den schweren Ausnahmefehler im Prozessor


Ist Eifeler dafür nicht die übliche Abkürzung?  

Und ja, selbst eben bei der üblichen Hausrunde durch den Kölner Norden trifft man Leute, wo sonst nie welche waren. Die Bodenverhältnisse gleichen übrigens dem des Eifelmodders.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist Eifeler dafür nicht die übliche Abkürzung?
> ....



Nein, für Eifler steht eigentlich "Error 507 - nicht genug Speicherplatz"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2021)

Handelt es sich beim Eifler nicht grundsätzlich um ein Layer 8 Problem?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2021)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Handelt es sich beim Eifler nicht grundsätzlich um ein Layer 8 Problem?



Kann auch sein. Wenn man Euch alten Männern dadurch eine kleine Freude machen kann dann sei es so


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2021)

Vanille, Straciatella, Schoko​
Heute hats endlich mal gefroren ! Ich mag Eis. Alle Sorten .... immer her damit. Der Schnee hat sich in höhere Lagen zurück gezogen. Daher gabs heute oben Vanille, in der Mitte Straciatella und unten Schoko. Von zu Hause dämmelte ich über wiederliche Feldwege erstmal nach Vlatten.Dort gibs ein kleines Trailchen am Kapellchen




Etwas weiter war ich dann schon am Badestrand vom Mühlenberg ... hat geschlossen, auch wegen Frost. Hinunter führt auch hier ein nietliches Pfädchen ....




.... an dessen Ende wartet ein Treppenmassakker welches mit gefrorenem Matsch aufwartete. Da muss man schon alle Arschbacken zusammenkneifen die man hat, da geht der Rollwiederstand gen null.. Ist auch nicht gerade flach die Treppe auch wenns im Bild so aussieht. Im trockenen kein Thema aber heute schon eher was für Bobfahrer




Dann kam ein wiederlicher Anstieg hinauf bis Scheidbaum im Natzionalpark.Das ist ein wiederliches Gerät ...auch mit gut rollendem gefrorenen Boden will hier ordentlich auf die Kurbel eingetreten werden. Oben dann alles weiss ... Vanille




Paar Meter weiter unten wieder Schoko ... lecker das Trailchen. Mit Serpentinchen und nem Würzelchen ... fein ! Die Wanderer fanden die "Bodenschonende" fahrweise in den Serpentinchen gut. Sie waren der Meinung das sowas mit Akku nicht geht 🙈




Unten einmal ums Eck, einmal kurzen Hubbel rauf schon war ich bei Hubäth !
Überall gibts Hübäääths




Das Panöma bei Hubäth ist auch nett. Dahinter auch ein nettes Trailchen.




Weiter in Richtung Heimbach ...hier konnte man wohl wirklich sagen "Ohne Moos nix los !"




In Heimbach haben die wieder son komischens Schild aufgestellt .. ich glaube das bedeutet "Radfahren hier besonders schön!" oder wieso hat das einen roten Rand ? Vielleicht kann mich mal jemand aufklären.




Dann gings ratzfatz nach Hause. War ganz schön kalt mittlerweile. So über 3 Std bei dem Wetter ist selbst mit ohne Klicktreter grenzwertig an den Klüsen. Zur Freude der Hausdame musste ich diesmal auch nicht abgekärchert werden, Fahrrad war auch noch fast sauber geblieben. Schon von Vorteil so Frost !


​


----------



## DocB (16. Januar 2021)

Welche Schuhe hast Du denn? Wenn ich die Fünfzehn mit dem Primaloft anhabe UND doppelte Socken, dann geht es. Für echten harten Frost nehme ich die Wandertreter mit richtig Schafwolle-Strümpfen. 
Ach so, in unserem Platt gibt es übrigens keine "Socken", nur "Strümpfe". Für "Socken" ist es in Rheinisch/Preussisch-Sibirien zu kalt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Welche Schuhe hast Du denn? Wenn ich die Fünfzehn mit dem Primaloft anhabe UND doppelte Socken, dann geht es. Für echten harten Frost nehme ich die Wandertreter mit richtig Schafwolle-Strümpfen.
> Ach so, in unserem Platt gibt es übrigens keine "Socken", nur "Strümpfe". Für "Socken" ist es in Rheinisch/Preussisch-Sibirien zu kalt



Fahre die 5/10 EPS und Skisocken, das hält eigentlich ganz gut
Wanderschuhe hab ich auch schon probiert, die sind noch besser aber damit perforiere ich mir schonmal die Schienbeine


----------



## DocB (16. Januar 2021)

Ja, die EPS hab ich auch. Leider nicht 100% wasserdicht, aber ganz o.k. mit 2 Socken


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2021)

"Zur Freude der Hausdame"...Wohl dem, der eine hat! "Profihausdamen" können von Hofbefahren
bis Hausbetreten schomma in Sekunden von Balz- in Heulton verfallen, wobei Heulton nitt
Tränenausstoß sondern Zerstörersirene bedeutet - da senken mers de Sattelstütze und verstecken
uns mit ohne Mumm und Rosenkranz im Handgezappel hinter de Mülltonnens....

Zitat: "Welche Schuhe hast Du denn?" - Datt will ich abber getz auch wissen; zeig sie ALLE!
Vielleicht hau' ich damit meinen "begehbaren Bikerkleiderschrank" durch die erste Instanz!
Chancen dafür derzeit eher auf Impeachment.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2021)

Rentnerlenkeisen​Ab und zu darf man sich auch mal was gönnen oder ? Da mich mein Rücken plagt hab ich mir ein neues Lenkeisen gegönnt. Der Doktor hat gesagt ich soll nich immer so vorne drauf hängen, lieber gemütlich fahren. Deswegen hab ich mir einen Reis-Lenker mit 30mm Reis gekauft. Und was soll ich sagen ... Top dat Dingen ! Das ist jetz in etwa so als ob man ne 13er Nuss mit 2m Verlängerung anzieht in den Kurven 😂




Zu einem ausgiebigen test des Lenkeisens, böse Zungen behauten übrigends sowas gibts nur im Orthopädischen Handel, reiste ich in die schöne Rureifel




Dort gabs zu Auflockerung der der Schultermuskulatur erstmal ruppige Steinchen






Zu Burg Hengebach noch nix los ... die C19 Touris kommen immer erst nach Mittag




Dabei gibts hier so schöne Pfädchen zum rumhampeln. Der Doktor hat gesagt ich soll die Hüfte locker machen ... also schön eindrehen hier !




Panöma ist immer gut fürs Herz sagt der Doktor. Ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher ob es am Ausblick liegt oder eher daran das man für jedes scheiss Panöma auf einen Hubbel fahren muss




Das Schild gefällt mir 😂




Dann hab ich nochmal was gegen die Verkürzung des Hüftsreckers gemacht ... uuuuuund rum !




.... uuuund rummmps .... 😂




Schön sone morgendliche Füsiotherapie auf den heimischen Trails !​


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. Januar 2021)

Hattest ja gestern auch jemanden  da, der dir gezeigt hat, wie man den Hüftstrecker  im jugendlichen Alter bewegen konnte. 
Schön das einem die Jugend den Spiegel vorhält, wie ungelenk man geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2021)

Warte ab ... ich mach demnächst Yoghurt ... da wird man gelenkig von


----------



## H-P (25. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Warte ab ... ich mach demnächst Yoghurt ... da wird man gelenkig von


Da ist nix mehr mit dehnen, da hilft nur noch brechen.💪


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2021)

Da simmer mal gespannt ....


Die Trails in Nideggen und der Rureifel: Anspruchsvolle und legale Pfade für Mountainbiker (aachener-zeitung.de)


----------



## DocB (4. Februar 2021)

Hört sich erst mal brauchbar an..


----------



## H-P (4. Februar 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Hört sich erst mal brauchbar an..


Ja, dieses Fish-Peeling wollte ich auch mal probieren.🦶🐟


----------



## S-H-A (4. Februar 2021)

Nicht das da die ausgewiesenen Forststraßen mit "anspruchsvoll" gemeint sind. Aber es stimmt. Aktuell wird viel versperrt. Wege, die häufig von Mtb geschaffen wurden, bzw. hauptsächlich genutzt werden. Hoffe das Beste, rechne aber mit dem Schlimmsten. 
Gedanklich spiele ich schon lang mit dem Aufbau eines 100mm Hardtail, wird zeitnah für alles in der Gegend satt reichen. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (4. Februar 2021)

Ist das wirklich so, dass die Biker eigene, neue Wege in die Landschaft gebaut haben? Oder sind das "Pättchen" von früher? Da wäre es schade, wenn die versperrt würden.


----------



## S-H-A (4. Februar 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so, dass die Biker eigene, neue Wege in die Landschaft gebaut haben? Oder sind das "Pättchen" von früher? Da wäre es schade, wenn die versperrt würden.


Ne, gibt Wege die von Bikern ausgefahren und später immer weiter bebaut wurden. Alte Abkürzungen wurden jüngst aber auch versperrt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2021)

Das ist das dilemma, erst fährt einer ne Spur, dann kommen die Buddler, dann können die Schanzen nicht gross und die Geschwindigkeiten nicht hoch genug sein, es wird geteilt, geliked und segmentiert ... bis es zu viel und zu gross ist. Dann kommt der böse Förster und macht es zu .... Kreis beginnt von vorne
Es geht hier aber nicht in erster Linie drum irgendwelche Flowtrails zu bauen sondern vorhandenes zu erhalten wenn ich das richtig verstehe


----------



## S-H-A (4. Februar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das ist das dilemma, erst fährt einer ne Spur, dann kommen die Buddler, dann können die Schanzen nicht gross und die Geschwindigkeiten nicht hoch genug sein, es wird geteilt, geliked und segmentiert ... bis es zu viel und zu gross ist. Dann kommt der böse Förster und macht es zu .... Kreis beginnt von vorne
> Es geht hier aber nicht in erster Linie drum irgendwelche Flowtrails zu bauen sondern vorhandenes zu erhalten wenn ich das richtig verstehe


Meine Hoffnung ist das die Wanderwege befahrbar bleiben und sie nur die 2, 3 primär befahrenen statt begangenen Wege zumachen. War letztes We zum Wandern mit den Kindern da. Trotz extrem viel Publikum war es sehr friedlich. Viele Spaziergänger, viele Biker und selbst bouldernd (an gesperrten Block) waren ein paar Jungs unterwegs. 
Es ist sehr entspannt, solang die typische "Dackel-Hut-Fraktion" fort bleibt. 
Daumen drücken.


----------



## H-P (4. Februar 2021)

Das Problem ist sicher im Moment auch, das einfach überall unheimlich viel los ist. Hoffentlich ist dieser Alptraum bald vorbei.

Zuletzt sind ja einige "Flowtrails" wie Pilze aus dem Boden geschossen, da liefen dann auch Spaziergänger drauf rum. Wir haben das Gebiet die letzten Wochen/Monate gemieden, einfach zu viel los am Wochenende.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2021)

H-P schrieb:


> Das Problem ist sicher im Moment auch, das einfach überall unheimlich viel los ist. Hoffentlich ist dieser Alptraum bald vorbei.
> 
> Zuletzt sind ja einige "Flowtrails" wie Pilze aus dem Boden geschossen, da liefen dann auch Spaziergänger drauf rum. Wir haben das Gebiet die letzten Wochen/Monate gemieden, einfach zu viel los am Wochenende.



Si, Antizyklisches fahren wer kann oder da wo nicht so viel los ist ist immer noch am besten 
Oder gar nicht so wie ich im moment


----------



## S-H-A (4. Februar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Si, Antizyklisches fahren wer kann oder da wo nicht so viel los ist ist immer noch am besten
> Oder gar nicht so wie ich im moment


Morgen 🥳. Den ganzen Tag!!!!!
Ärztlich verordnet. Klingt komisch, is abba so.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Morgen 🥳. Den ganzen Tag!!!!!
> Ärztlich verordnet. Klingt komisch, is abba so.



Rattfahrn stabilisiert den Rücken .... aber nicht mit Quotenstufen


----------



## S-H-A (4. Februar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> Rattfahrn stabilisiert den Rücken .... aber nicht mit Quotenstufen


Allwinterliche Allergieprobleme.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2021)

das N-wort in einem atemzug mit mauntenbeik und dann noch in einer zeitung - was geht hier ab? 
das stand doch früher unter höchststrafe, diese begriffe zu nennen. 

aber das bild zeigt ja die vermeintlich wahre plage: faule mofafahrer, die sinnet in schulld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2021)

Wo bliev newstuff vom Kümmeraner? Chapter Schloßstadt hatt Druck upp de Flööt!




Lässt latürnlich die Lampignons hängen vom Warten....


----------



## H-P (2. März 2021)

Dem Hubi seinen Thread mal missbrauchen.

Ich bin Schuld...steht zur Wahl, Fotos des Tages.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. März 2021)

Done


----------



## aixro (2. März 2021)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Done


Dito


----------



## dom_i (31. März 2021)

Huhu,
hier tummeln sich doch die Ahrtal-Experten...
Ich bin gestern versehentlich den Teufelslochaufstieg hochgefahren und kam dann am "Schwarzen Kreuz" kaum mehr runter... Mal die Frage an die Experten: Fahrt ihr da komplett runter? Geht das, rein technisch?
Grüße


----------



## sun909 (31. März 2021)

Google mal danach, gibt ein schönes Video dazu.

ja, es ist möglich, aber nicht für Jeden (leider bin ich einer der „jeden“...  ).

grüsse


----------



## dom_i (31. März 2021)

Hab das Video grad gefunden - und häng meinen Helm mal an den Nagel, das macht doch alles keinen Sinn mehr...


----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2021)

Bittu nich allein - hab' nach "Ausscheidungsregel" vor einer Dekade datt Bike vom Henning gekapert -
da waren formidable Abfahrtsvidschos im Ahrtal mit zu bestaunen - mit der Gewissheit: Mein Bike kann!
Der Kaperkapitän kam schnell an "seine" Grenzen! Entscheident iss wahrscheinlich im Kopf,
abber auch den kann mers nach trefflich Dilletieren schomma an den Nagel hängen...


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Hab das Video grad gefunden - und häng meinen Helm mal an den Nagel, das macht doch alles keinen Sinn mehr...



man darf die trial-künste einzelner nicht gleich zu ernst nehmen. 

wenn man bergauf von ein paar 60kg cc-hungerhaken regelrecht stehengelassen wird, schmeißt man sein rad ja auch nicht gleich in die botanik und rennt flennend zu mutti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (1. April 2021)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wenn man bergauf von ein paar 60kg cc-hungerhaken regelrecht stehengelassen wird, schmeißt man sein rad ja auch nicht gleich in die botanik und rennt flennend zu mutti.


Ich schon, weil ich selbst ein Sub-70kg Hungerhaken bin... Die BeNeLux RaceHungerHaken sind echt frustrierend ;-)


----------



## DocB (1. April 2021)

Ich bin B, aber ganz und gar nicht Hungerhaken. Eher zu klein für mein Gewicht..


----------



## Ramady (6. Juni 2021)

Einen schönen verregneten Sonntag allseits
Ich wollte schon immer mal in der Eifel Urlaub machen. Und habe deshalb folgende Frage. Gibt es in der Eifel legale Trails, Flowtrails und Trail-Center? Den Bikepark in Hürtgenwald habe ich schon gefunden. Darf alles ruhig Trettlastig sein.


----------



## Trekki (6. Juni 2021)

Was ist "Tretlastig"? Wenn Du Höhenmeter machen willst, bist Du in der Eifel genau richtig.

Rund um den Ring (Nürburg Ring) sind einige MTB Strecken ausgezeichnet, die sind aber bestenfalls ganz nett. Technisch anspruchsvoll (aber leider auch gut besucht und mit Konflikpotential) ist die Gegend um Altenahr. Konditionell anspruchsvoll sind die Wanderwege.

Aber beschreibe mal, was Dir so vorschwebt.


----------



## Ramady (6. Juni 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Was ist "Tretlastig"? Wenn Du Höhenmeter machen willst, bist Du in der Eifel genau richtig.
> 
> Rund um den Ring (Nürburg Ring) sind einige MTB Strecken ausgezeichnet, die sind aber bestenfalls ganz nett. Technisch anspruchsvoll (aber leider auch gut besucht und mit Konflikpotential) ist die Gegend um Altenahr. Konditionell anspruchsvoll sind die Wanderwege.
> 
> Aber beschreibe mal, was Dir so vorschwebt.


Danke für deine Antwort.  Ich möchte pro Tour ca. 800 bis 1200hm. Mir ist auch klar,  dass man nicht ständig Single Trails fahren kann.  Gerne Forst , Wald und Wiesenwege. Nicht soviel Asphalt. Und wenn möglich immer wieder Trails. Egal ob Wanderweg oder angelegte Strecken. Technik packe ich bis S2. Gerne Kehren , Wurzeln,  Steilstück,  Stufen etc. Springen nicht so sehr.


----------



## Trekki (6. Juni 2021)

@Ramady , wenn Du hier in diesem Thread Dir die Bilder von Hubi (schraeg - der Account scheint gelöscht zu sein) durchschaust, wirst Du einiges von solchen Touren finden. Hinweise zu den Orten sind jeweils im Text dabei.
Beachte die Einschränkungen im Naturpark Eifel (beim Stausee der Rur, dort laufen Ranger umher) und Niedeggen (kaputt gefahren). Ansonsten ist es meist sehr entspannt.

Die Spitzkehren-Zentrale ist rund um Altenahr, bei vielen Trails dort solltest Du aber S2 sicher fahren sonst ist es nur eine qual.

Angelegte Strecken sind rar.


Und noch willkommen hier im Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (6. Juni 2021)

@ alle : was ist mit Hubi bzw. seinem Account passiert?


----------



## sibu (6. Juni 2021)

Er schreibt es in seinem Blog: Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen kein MTB mehr, aber im Blog hat er nichts gelöscht.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2021)

also im blog sind ja schon wieder diverse reha runden verzeichnet und das gift&galle kotzen über e-biker funktioniert ja auch wie gewohnt...


----------



## Ramady (7. Juni 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> @Ramady , wenn Du hier in diesem Thread Dir die Bilder von Hubi (schraeg - der Account scheint gelöscht zu sein) durchschaust, wirst Du einiges von solchen Touren finden. Hinweise zu den Orten sind jeweils im Text dabei.
> Beachte die Einschränkungen im Naturpark Eifel (beim Stausee der Rur, dort laufen Ranger umher) und Niedeggen (kaputt gefahren). Ansonsten ist es meist sehr entspannt.
> 
> Die Spitzkehren-Zentrale ist rund um Altenahr, bei vielen Trails dort solltest Du aber S2 sicher fahren sonst ist es nur eine qual.
> ...


Super,  danke für die Infos. Vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 124581 (25. September 2021)

An alle Eiflerbiker....ich stand wiederholt vor gesperrten oder eingestürzten Straßen/Brücken im Bereich der Ahr und ihrer vielen Nebenbächen, jetzt habe ich Stundenaktuelle Infos über Michelin die Baustellen/Sperrungen auf einer Onlinekarte verzeichnet. 
Auch unpassierbare Übergänge werden in Echtzeit angezeigt.


----------



## Trekki (26. September 2021)

@sinus alba : wo ist diese Onlinekarte?


----------



## rlrider (26. September 2021)

genießt eure Ahrtouren, aber stellt das doch nicht online und sogar mit Hinweisen was geht und was nicht in "Echtzeit". Finde ich absolut respektlos.


----------



## dom_i (26. September 2021)

rlrider schrieb:


> genießt eure Ahrtouren, aber stellt das doch nicht online und sogar mit Hinweisen was geht und was nicht in "Echtzeit". Finde ich absolut respektlos.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Stelle mir zwar auch die Frage, wann man wieder hin kann bzw. soll, um bspw. den Tourismus wieder zu unterstützen. Fühle mich aber in diesem Jahr noch überhaupt nicht wohl bei dem Gedanken. Ob es im nächsten Jahr wieder soweit sein kann, muss man sehen - ich glaube aber nicht dran.


----------



## Tapir (26. September 2021)

Zum Ahrtal ist zu sagen das die Orte Mayschos Reech Dernau an allen Wochenenden im Oktober zur Wanderung auf dem rotweinwanderweg einladen. Und das Motorradcafe in Ahrbrück auch den Biergarten wieder geöffnet hat. Und auch das Steinberghaus (ja ist oben auf dem Berg) einläd doch zu kommen


----------



## Trekki (26. September 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Stelle mir zwar auch die Frage, wann man wieder hin kann bzw. soll, um bspw. den Tourismus wieder zu unterstützen.


Im Tal gibt es m.w. nirgends keine Möglichkeit Geld auszugeben. Und sich mit Radklamotten irgendwo anzustellen, wo für die Anwohner oder Helfer etwas ausgegeben wird, ist mehr als grenzwertig.

Ich bin häufig als Helfer im Tal, so behalte ich alles in Erinnerung und habe zumindest für die Anfahrt und Abfahrt eine Radtour durch die Weinberge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (26. September 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> Im Tal gibt es m.w. nirgends keine Möglichkeit Geld auszugeben. Und sich mit Radklamotten irgendwo anzustellen, wo für die Anwohner oder Helfer etwas ausgegeben wird, ist mehr als grenzwertig.



Wie soll ich das verstehen?
Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass ich mich an Hilfsstationen anstellen würde!? Und Geld auszugeben, i.S. von Spenden (ich denke darauf zielt deine Aussage ab) kann man machen, da geb ich dir recht. Aber darum ging es hier ja nicht.

Fürs Protokoll: Auch ich habe bereits mehrmals geholfen und gespendet, da mich die Situation persönlich stark betroffen macht.


----------



## Trekki (26. September 2021)

terpk schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen?
> Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass ich mich an Hilfsstationen anstellen würde!?


Tschuldigung, das wollte ich nicht ausdrücken.
Meine Antwort sollte in die Richtung vom Tourismus gehen: ich habe dort nichts gefunden, was sich an Touristen wendet. Dahin ist es noch ein langer Weg. Bis der Weg abgeschritten ist, halte ich mir das Ahrtal präsent indem ich dort als Helfer aufschlage. Du offensichtlich auch. @Holzlarer war gestern im gleichen Einsatzauftrag wie ich.




> Und Geld auszugeben, i.S. von Spenden (ich denke darauf zielt deine Aussage ab)


Nein, ich meinte tatsächlich die fehlende Möglichkeit als Tourist dort Geld auszugeben.
Steinerberg und das genannte Cafe sind hier als geöffnet genannt. Dies kann ich weder bestätigen noch wiedersprechen. An den Orten, wo ich war, war nichts vorhanden um nach einem Ausflug sich eine Verpflegung zu genehmigen.


----------



## Tapir (27. September 2021)

Dann schaut einfach auf die Seite rotweinwanderweg . Steinberghaus etc. Dann sehr ihr es.
Ich war in dem Motorradcafe (für das Protokoll  auch als mehrmaliger helfer😉)es hat den Biergarten geöffnet und es steht eine  Spendenbox am Bierwagen und an der Imbissbude


----------



## S-H-A (27. September 2021)

Steinerberghaus bittet sogar über Facebook darum, sie zu besuchen....


----------



## dom_i (27. September 2021)

In unserem "Schmierblatt" steht dazu sogar auch was:








						„Drei Dörfer fürs Ahrtal“: Weinorte an der Ahr laden auf den Rotweinwanderweg ein
					

Dernau, Rech und Mayschoß werben trotz der Hochwasserfolgen für den Tourismus an der Mittelahr. Denn der Rotweinwanderweg ist intakt. Federweißer, Wein, Brezeln, Wurst und Käse sowie jede Menge Informationen erwarten die Besucher.




					ga.de


----------



## sibu (28. September 2021)

Mir fallen spontan vier Möglichkeiten ein, die lokale Produkte verkaufen, hoch genug liegen, dass sie unbeschädigt geblieben sind und man den Arbeiten unten im Tal nicht im Weg ist und die vielleicht geöffnet sind: Altenwegshof und Café Hohenzollern (beide zwischen Ahrweiler und Dernau auf der Nordseite der Ahr), Winzerhäuschen oberhalb Ehlingen (der Winzer kommt allerdings aus Ehlingen, daher vielleicht nicht geöffnet) und der Krausberg.


----------



## on any sunday (28. September 2021)

Ich vermute mal, das man von der Ahr im Moment nicht zum Krausberg hochfahren kann.


----------



## sibu (28. September 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, das man von der Ahr im Moment nicht zum Krausberg hochfahren kann.


Die Brücke in Dernau ist wieder für Kraftfahrzeuge nutzbar, die an der Steinbergsmühle scheint intakt geblieben zu sein (Openstreetmap).


----------



## Trekki (28. September 2021)

Der Krausberg ist seit dem Start von Corona geschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (28. September 2021)

Trekki schrieb:


> @sinus alba : wo ist diese Onlinekarte?











						Verkehr - die Verkehrslage in Echtzeit - ViaMichelin
					

Live-Verkehrsinformationen: Staus, Unfälle, stockender Verkehr,  Bauarbeiten, Autobahnverkehr ...




					www.viamichelin.de


----------



## delphi1507 (28. September 2021)

rlrider schrieb:


> genießt eure Ahrtouren, aber stellt das doch nicht online und sogar mit Hinweisen was geht und was nicht in "Echtzeit". Finde ich absolut respektlos.


Zumal es da vor der Flut auch zu den ersten Kontakten mit den Ordnungshüter gekommen ist!


----------



## sibu (8. Oktober 2021)

Der Tourismus-Verband für das Ahrtal ist wieder online und bittet bei den nicht betroffenen Betrieben um Besuche. Aus dem Bonner Raum sind u.a. Haus Hohenzollern, Försterhof und der Altenwegshof am namesgebenden alten Weg von Ahrweiler über die Höhe nach Dernau gut z.B. von Holzweiler aus erreichbar, ohne den Betrieb im Ahrtal zu stören. Weitere Betriebe auf der Webseite.


----------



## S-H-A (27. Dezember 2021)

Deleted 30320 schrieb:


> Da simmer mal gespannt ....
> 
> 
> Die Trails in Nideggen und der Rureifel: Anspruchsvolle und legale Pfade für Mountainbiker (aachener-zeitung.de)
> ...


Rausgekommen sind Gatter als Absperrung. Im Grunde alle Trails werden abgesperrt. 
Was sagt die DIMB eigentlich dazu?


----------



## five40 (16. Januar 2022)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Rausgekommen sind Gatter als Absperrung. Im Grunde alle Trails werden abgesperrt.
> Was sagt die DIMB eigentlich dazu?


Die IG ist Schuld?

Gesperrt wurden die Trails von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde. Die Politik bzw. der Bürgermeister von Nideggen mit der IG planen ein legales Trailnetz. Im Januar soll es neue Infos geben. Und nicht alles liegt auf Nideggener Stadtgebiet.


----------



## S-H-A (17. Januar 2022)

five40 schrieb:


> Die IG ist Schuld?
> 
> Gesperrt wurden die Trails von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde. Die Politik bzw. der Bürgermeister von Nideggen mit der IG planen ein legales Trailnetz. Im Januar soll es neue Infos geben. Und nicht alles liegt auf Nideggener Stadtgebiet.


Niemand sagt das die IG Schuld ist. Wollte nur mehr erfahren über das weitere Procedere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (27. April 2022)

In Belgien tut sich einiges bei der Legalisierung:
Ouvertures trail centers Bouillon et Aywaille
schon länger SPA
neu seit April Aywaille bzw. Amblève Trail Center und Bouillon
[edit] links geändert: bikers.be und Amblève


----------



## Bieker (3. Juni 2022)

five40 schrieb:


> In Belgien tut sich einiges bei der Legalisierung:
> Ouvertures trail centers Bouillon et Aywaille
> schon länger SPA
> neu seit April Aywaille bzw. Amblève Trail Center und Bouillon
> [edit] links geändert: bikers.be und Amblève


Im Ambleve Trail Center Unter Trailforks sind die Routen zu finden.    Anspruchsvolle Enduro  Abfahrten ohne viele eingebaute Sprünge. In den Steilstücken von rot und schwarz nicht für Einsteiger  und CrossCountry Räder geeignet.  Es sind aber genügend blaue Routen  mit viel Engagement hergerichtet.  Für einen ganzen Tag auf allen Routen ohne Ebike,  isteine  sehr gute Kondition von Nöten.  10 Abfahrten mit  250 hm auf 5 km.


----------



## DocB (3. Juni 2022)

Also die Strecken in Spa sind schon mal klasse, den Rest checke ich diesen Sommer. Vive la Belgique!
p.s. Martin Maes kommt da her...


----------



## uFFi (8. Juni 2022)

tach zusammen, wir fahren morgen nach heimbach an den rursee und wollten die bikes mitnehmen. jetzt, auf der suche nach einer schönen traillastigen tour, ein eher ernüchterndes ergebnis! auf waldautobahn haben wir eher nicht so bock! daher: hat jemand zeit und lust freitag uns 3 zu guiden? oder hat jemand ne schöne tour aufgezeichnet und würde sie mir zu verfügung stellen? besten dank


----------

